# Why does God hate Derrick?



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Offseason!!!! bang bang bang...trade everyone, fire everyone


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

DRAFT :mark: :mark: :mark:






















































































But, I'm a Knicks fan :side: :jose


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I really hope we get an interesting off season. I want to see the landscape of the NBA really change. Big player movement, big trades, shocking draft, out-of-nowhere retirements. I want it all. :mark: And a healthy Rose.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

MAVS

DIRK

Let's talk about the MAVS victory over a younger and better Heat team


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think we'll get a lot of player movement but I don't think we'll get as much as people think.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Since I'm a Lakers & Magic fan, I wanna hear their realistic options for this summer, without having to check fucking ESPN and Bleacher daily.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Top 25 free agents per HoopsHype:

1. LeBron James (Player option)
2. Carmelo Anthony (Player option)
3. Chris Bosh (Player option)
4. Dirk Nowitzki
5. Tim Duncan (Player option)
6. Dwyane Wade (Player option)
7. Kyle Lowry
8. Eric Bledsoe (Restricted)
9. Luol Deng
10. Greg Monroe (Restricted)
11. Pau Gasol
12. Zach Randolph (Player option)
13. Lance Stephenson
14. Rudy Gay (Player option)
15. Paul Pierce
16. Gordon Hayward (Restricted)
17. Marcin Gortat
18. Isaiah Thomas (Restricted)
19. Trevor Ariza
20. Avery Bradley (Restricted)
21. Evan Turner (Restricted)
22. Spencer Hawes
23. Shawn Marion
24. Shaun Livingston
25. Vince Carter


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Aid180 said:


> I really hope we get an interesting off season. I want to see the landscape of the NBA really change. Big player movement, big trades, shocking draft, out-of-nowhere retirements. I want it all. :mark: And a healthy Rose.


Yeah, crazy off-seasons are always fun. Just hope the Bulls are a big part of the madness.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Isn't Kevin Love's indecision becoming very similar to the Dwight stuff? lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Gonna have a long ass post later on about what I feel every team needs to address in the offseason.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Kevin Love to the Spurs rumors started by yahoo last night..That should worry the league more than Melo to Miami..yikes


Spurs winning a ring using D'Antoni's concept must give the guy hope lol


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I hope Duncan retires and rides off into sunset as a true boss.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Chismo said:


> Isn't Kevin Love's indecision becoming very similar to the Dwight stuff? lmao


Not even close.

I have a feeling Gar/Pax is gonna screw this up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

If Rose gets a serious injury again, I'm done with basketball.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

He'll be fine, I don't think he's that cursed.

Hopefully he'll do fine in the Olympics.


----------



## WWE

Joel said:


> If Rose gets a serious injury again, I'm done with basketball.


I predict that he'll start coming off the bench and his minutes will be very limited. 

Right now, I wonder if the Cavaliers will take Wiggins or embiid

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

lowry plz stay


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Do you guys think Duncan will retire? I honestly think this guy has 2 good seasons left in him and might possibly win a 6th ring. Anything is possible!


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

With this lineup, they can go back to the finals. But as usual, OKC scares me. Imagine their bench with Pau Gasol as well. Talk about Experience!

I hope Tim does retire. Ride off into the sunset while you're still on top, I wouldn't want him to retire after something like getting kicked out in the first round


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










:mark: For the summer league. Well it's the only thing I can get hype for :side:


----------



## Tony

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

GO BULLS 

:rose1 :noah2 :butler

Maybe we'll get :melo lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

There's people that seriously believe Kawhi is a superstar now fpalm

Man I feel bad for this guy, he is not going to be able to live up to those ridiculously high standards...


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> Top 25 free agents per HoopsHype:
> 
> 1. LeBron James (Player option)
> 2. Carmelo Anthony (Player option)
> 3. Chris Bosh (Player option)
> 4. Dirk Nowitzki
> 5. Tim Duncan (Player option)
> 6. Dwyane Wade (Player option)
> 7. Kyle Lowry
> 8. Eric Bledsoe (Restricted)
> 9. Luol Deng
> 10. Greg Monroe (Restricted)
> 11. Pau Gasol
> 12. Zach Randolph (Player option)
> 13. Lance Stephenson
> 14. Rudy Gay (Player option)
> 15. Paul Pierce
> 16. Gordon Hayward (Restricted)
> 17. Marcin Gortat
> 18. Isaiah Thomas (Restricted)
> 19. Trevor Ariza
> 20. Avery Bradley (Restricted)
> 21. Evan Turner (Restricted)
> 22. Spencer Hawes
> 23. Shawn Marion
> 24. Shaun Livingston
> 25. Vince Carter


D WASHED being that high on that list :booklel


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



DashingRKO said:


> :mark: For the summer league. Well it's the only thing I can get hype for :side:


Has he been cleared to compete yet?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> There's people that seriously believe Kawhi is a superstar now fpalm
> 
> Man I feel bad for this guy, he is not going to be able to live up to those ridiculously high standards...


You called it last night. Yeah, I heard Sean Elliot on first take call him a superstar and the best wing defender in the league :floyd1


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think it'd be great for that Spurs core (Duncan, Pop, Manu) to go out in the sunset (Parker still is a bit young and has some years left) but it's rare to see that in sports. They usually hold on a year too long or leave a year too late. Duncan's the only one I see possibly leaving since he doesn't have much to accomplish (he's pretty much cemented as top 8-9-10 player ever and don't think another title changes much of that).

As for the Pistons, well no draft pick () because of a poor Dumars trade (which was because of a poor free agency signing). Maybe SVG can work some magic and get Smith out of there in a deal (probably gonna hop on the trade machine pretty quick). Otherwise a guy like Lowry would be a nice try to get to take PG duties from Jennings.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



ABrown said:


> You called it last night. Yeah, I heard Sean Elliot on first take call him a superstar and the best wing defender in the league :floyd1


And the thing is he didn't shut down LeBron at all. LeBron averaged 28 PPG on 57% shooting during this series.

Kawhi played great those last three games of the Finals and deserved to win Finals MVP but he's not a star. He's a 12-15 PPG "three and D" role player that plays in a perfect system for his skillset.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Can't wait for people to start expecting a 25/10 season from Leonard.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> Has he been cleared to compete yet?


Yep, he will be playing in the Summer league.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> There's people that seriously believe Kawhi is a superstar now fpalm
> 
> Man I feel bad for this guy, he is not going to be able to live up to those ridiculously high standards...


Yep..He's getting Paul George'd next year


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I actually kinda think Kawhi is a fringe superstar already bth. Great defender, smart player, has a pretty deep offensive game. Has ability to do pretty much everything on the basketball floor at some capacity. He is going to benefit greatly every year he plays with Duncan and Parker with Pop as coach. He is only going to get better. 

He plays in San Antonio though so I don't think he needs to worry about over exposure/pressure etc.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

kawhi is a star. just not a superstar. I rank him as a top 20 player right now. you guys need to think of it this way, if he was the #1 option on a team and playing large minutes every night, he'd most definitely be a 20+ ppg scorer. if he wasn't a part of a system that strongly emphasizes sharing the rock until the perfect shot is available, his assist rate would look considerably better as well. there's literally nothing that paul george does that kawhi can't do. in fact, he's already a superior defender and shooter. that's why he should be regarded as a premiere player in this league.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Paul George has the same knocks he always has. I just don't think he does the things necessary to get better. Hopefully he does because his ceiling is immense. 

I don't think Kawhi needs to score 20 ppg to be a superstar anyway. The guy has such a strong impact on the game regardless of his scoring clip.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

But you can't just assume because Kawhi plays great as a 3rd-4th option that he would be a 20+ PPG scorer if he was asked to be the focal point of the offense. PG is asked to be the go to guy, focal point of the offense every single night, consistently asked to create his own shot instead of being a spot up shooter. Kawhi is not. I really have trouble believing a team could win 56 games with Kawhi Leonard as the #1 option.

I can easily think of 20-30 players better than Kawhi. He's not a star. He's a good player, but he's not a star. People throw that word around too loosely nowadays.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

the way I see it, if you're an all-star caliber player you're a star. kawhi is one.

btw you were saying the exact same thing about harden and look how that turned out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

But Kawhi's never came close to being an all-star or named to the All-NBA team.

Literally the only person I heard saying Kawhi should've been an all-star or All-NBA this year was Charles Barkley. No one was calling Kawhi a star until this series and as far as I'm concerned, it's still all premature. I'm not saying Kawhi can't be a star one day. But he's not there yet and people need to stop jumping the gun.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

You're right that there assumptions being made here. I honestly think Kawhi will benefit every year he's not the focal point of the offense. The guy gets 0 plays called for him and pretty much claims his own involvement in the game and it starts with his defense. 

In the same way we can't assume he'd be able to be a teams go to guy I don't think it's right to give PG a pass just because he is the #1 option and go to guy in Indiana. Fact is, the same knocks that were keeping him away from moving up the best in the league list before are still keeping him away know. I don't think he is growing as a player. He's obviously great as is but he could be better. Definitely.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

we're talking about the present. he continues to blossom as a player. he's all-star caliber right now.

you can't be oblivious to the fact that it's difficult to make an all-star case on the spurs, where everyone touches the ball on every single possession and is expected to contribute as much as the next guy.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Eh..But Kawhi had 3 really good games..not a great series, just 3 really really good games..could he handle gameplan's be drawn up to specifically stop him? could he handle being the number 1 option every game? Don't know..It's different being just a spot up guy like he was this series and being much more as a superstar


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

If you want to talk about the present then let's lay out the facts. Kawhi is a 13-15 PPG three and D role player that had three really good games against LeBron. And we're saying that's all-star caliber? Now do you see why I'm saying people are jumping the gun?

Could Kawhi blossom as a star if he's given a larger role? Maybe, I'm not saying he couldn't. But is he at that level now? No he's not. It's a lot different when you're asked to be the focal point and teams are gearing in to stop you specifically as opposed to being an athletic spot up shooter playing off Tim Duncan and Tony Parker.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

where is this d role stuff coming from? he's probably one of the three best individual defensive players in the game among all guards and forwards. he's right up there with butler and allen.

again, his scoring numbers are skewed as a result of the team he's playing on..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Jimmy Butler and Tony Allen are role players too.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think a lot more can be said about Kawhi than what he did in finals. That's just what people are talking about because he's not Tim Duncan or Tony Parker and he plays for the Spurs. The guy is a major player for the Spurs, just look at their wins/loses with him in the line up and with him out of the line up.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

yes, i'm aware, i'm strictly talking about his defensive ability. it's top notch. when you combine that with efficient scoring and solid rebounding you have an outstanding player.



Notorious said:


> It's a lot different when you're asked to be the focal point and teams are gearing in to stop you specifically as opposed to being an athletic spot up shooter playing off Tim Duncan and Tony Parker.


we may have been watching a different series. I saw more than just spot up shooting on kawhi's part throughout the finals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Kawhi is a very good player, I'm not denying that. I'm not denying that he has upside. My point this whole time has been that it's too early to start anointing him as a star. I don't feel that he has proven it enough on the court to get that label and as a result people will start holding him to higher standards than he should have.

Idk maybe me and you have different definitions of stars, because it's all subjective.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think debating whether he's a "star" or "superstar" will get us know where. They are just words that mean different things to different people. Rank him amongst his SF counterparts. That's where you'll get somewhere.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I'd probably rank him 5th amongst SF's after LeBron, Durant, Melo and George.


----------



## boxxx

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

congrats Spurssssss!!!!!!!!! :bow


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Spurs earned it fair and square. Congrats to them. Let the draft speculation begin.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*






:ti


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*






D WASHED

:Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Champ said:


> :ti


:dance


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

According to both Brian Windhorst and Stephen A. Smith, LeBron wants to play for Mark Jackson.

Still a couple teams that haven't hired new coaches, namely Cleveland and the Lakers...


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> According to both Brian Windhorst and Stephen A. Smith, LeBron wants to play for the Lakers...




:what?

:mark:


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Wow, really? What a coincidence... The Caveliers are also speaking to Mark Jackson about a coaching position.

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/cavaliers-talking-mark-jackson/story?id=24140343

:hmm:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> According to both Brian Windhorst and Stephen A. Smith, LeBron wants to play for Mark Jackson.
> 
> Still a couple teams that haven't hired new coaches, namely Cleveland and the Lakers...


:no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> :no:


Cleveland gonna give Mark Jackson the job thinking it'll bring LeBron back. Just be ready.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Mark Jackson headed to LA brehs. check your sources.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> And the thing is he didn't shut down LeBron at all. LeBron averaged 28 PPG on 57% shooting during this series.
> 
> Kawhi played great those last three games of the Finals and deserved to win Finals MVP but he's not a star. He's a 12-15 PPG "three and D" role player that plays in a perfect system for his skillset.


STATS. that's not how it went down brah since Kawhi wasnt always on Lebron for those 28 points and his defense on him was stellar. Not to mention the fact that Lebron was LIMITED to 4 assists per game which is absolutely ridiculous considering his history.


And he's better than you're giving him credit for. Take him out of that system and he's probably around what Paul George is and I'm being honest with that. He's a great two way player and his defense is usually stellar. Pop told him to step up after game 2 and he went on a absolute spree, that isn't a coincidence, he just stepped the fuck up and that isn't what role players do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Stats my ass. Kawhi Leonard did not shut LeBron down at all. You can say Kawhi outplayed him in the last 2-3 games but he did not shut LeBron down. Anyone saying that is either exaggerating or didn't watch the games.

PG was a 22/7/4 player while being the #1 option on the team with the 4th best record in the league and playing elite defense as well. I think some of you are underrating George. Yeah he didn't live up to the high standards people expected him to and yeah the Pacers really underachieved in the 2nd half of the season but he's still a very good player and he's still the best wing in the NBA not named LeBron/Durant/Melo/Kobe. You all are making assumptions about what Leonard could do if he was the star player of his team instead of focusing on what he has actually done. So you're saying a role player can't step up his play and effort? Kawhi to this point in his career has been a role player. Once again, I'm focusing on what he's actually done instead of assumptions and projections. People are anointing him prematurely.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

You can't shut down Lebron, but giving up 2 extra points and causing him to commit more turnovers than assists is more than anyone else has done in the last 4 years aside from when he choked in the finals. These huge scoring spurts were also coming when the Heat were already down big. He scored 19 points in the third quarter of game 4...it didn't matter at all. Those points didnt end up meaning much at all since most of the games were out of reach. He came in aggressive in game 5, destroyed absolutely everybody, and then regressed every quarter. I dont even think his 2-4 Qs measured up to his first. That's putting work in defensively on Lebron whether it shows up in the stats or not.



I'm also not really making assumptions. In the last three games he took control and started having sets run for him as well as looking for his own shot. He wasn't just getting passed the ball and scoring, he was actively looking for his own shot and hitting it. On Lebron. If he can bust out three amazing games on the best player in the world then I don't think he'd have much trouble doing it on anyone that isn't already an elite defender. I saw him hit everything in this series except shots in the post. He was moving and hitting shots, he hit some transition threes, spot up threes, some midrange jumpers when given too much room, etc. That his versatile scoring and that's what STARS do. From what I saw, admittedly 3 games is a small sample size, he was able to make the most out of every opportunity given to him. There's also the fact that Pop considers him the future of the Spurs and star in his own right and Pop doesn't exactly say that about all the role players on his team.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I don't think role players have as much impact on their teams as Leonard does. I repeat, look at their record with him in the line up and without. Is that a coincidence?


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Again, I don't know why we are limiting our discussion to 3 games. His body of work is not that small...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

That's also what I'm trying to say. Three games is such a small sample size. I'm gonna need to see more than 3 games against the same team. This was probably the best three game stretch of his life. Not trying to discredit Kawhi at all because it was an amazing performance, but we saw Kawhi play at a level during over that 3 game span that we'd never seen from him before and considering that, you have to wonder if it's a fluke or if he can bring that type of energy, effort and aggressiveness on *both ends* on a more consistent basis. He's proven himself defensively but I question if he can bring it like that on a consistent basis on offense when he's been an athletic spot-up shooter for most of his career. Overall, I just need more before I call him a star. That's all.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

lol that wasn't my point. People are speaking like those are the first 3 good games of his career. He had a great season overall. We can speak about how impressive he was this season, not the last 3 games of the final.

It was obviously his best 3 game stretch of his career but even NBA elite rarely have 3 games in a row that impressive.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



JM said:


> Again, I don't know why we are limiting our discussion to 3 games. His body of work is not that small...


like noto said, im pretty sure that's his highest scoring output over three games in his career. game 3 was a career high for him. his body of work is impressive, he was impressive last year as well, but he doesn't exactly have games like this nightly. 


i personally dont think the Spurs system even allows stars to be stars due to the way they move the ball around, but I guess you cant exactly prove that without putting an established star on the team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Kawhi had a very good season. I don't think he was one of the best players in the league this season but he had a good season. Like I said I just think people are anointing him prematurely. I hope we do see more games like this from him and he does establish himself as one of the best players in the league, I just don't think he's there yet.

And right on cue I read that Pop said he plans to start calling plays for Kawhi from now on meaning starting next season. So we'll see what he's really made of and if how he responds to a permanent larger role on offense. I hope for the best for him.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I don't even disagree with where you ranked him so we are more or less on the same page anyway. I just didn't understand why people were limiting their discussion of him to 3 games.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

anyways, LAKERS should be getting one of Vonleah, Smart, or Randle and I'm looking forward to it. Obviously a consolation prize to the top 3, but they should all be pretty decent nonetheless and I'm interested to see who we take and how they fit in. If we take Smart I think nash could do a lot of good for him, while getting 10 mil, while Randle/Vonleah could be brought in to replace Pau. Finally getting a decent PG/frontcourt player has me pretty excited. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> Cleveland gonna give Mark Jackson the job thinking it'll bring LeBron back. Just be ready.


Byron Scott somewhere smirking


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*









Daily reminder this is going to be a great Summer due to the fact Heat fans can't be annoying pain in the asses.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



SideburnGuru said:


> Heat fans can't be annoying pain in the asses.


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Lebron definitely showed up but he didn't raise his game to new levels in the Finals. 28 PPG is nothing to sniff at but that's on par with what he averaged in the regular season, that's what he was EXPECTED to produce offensively. Let's flash back to when Jordan's Bulls came up against a better all around team in the 93 Finals against the Suns. MJ averaged over 40 PPG in that series, dropped 55 points in a Finals game and had 4 consecutive 40+ pt games. In the regular season he was averaging around 30, Jordan clearly raised his game to new heights when his team needed him the most and not just on one end of the floor.. Jordan was THE defensive stopper when the Suns would go on runs. I didn't see that from Lebron on the defensive end, I didn't see him tap into that psycho defensive mode.

Can you put the outcome of this series on Lebron? Absolutely not, that's absurd. But I think it is fair to say he did what was expected from him based on his regular season averages but he didn't raise his game up like the best player on the planet should in the Finals. He had quarters where he would get hot but it was never a pace he sustained over the course of the game. Jordan had consecutive games of 42, 44, 55, 41 pts in those Finals.. when you put that into perspective Lebron's Finals performance was pedestrian for a player of his caliber who's regarded as a top 10 player all-time in his prime. Just two games over 30 pts vs Jordan's 4 games over 40 pts and 1 game over 50 pts plus what Jordan did on defense for his team getting those timely stops.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Notorious discrediting Leonard pretty much kills every argument he's ever had about basketball, tbf.

And is it safe to say the Heat is done after this?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

When did I discredit him? Because I said he's not a star yet that's discrediting him?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Sons Of Liberty said:


>


Why do you ALWAYS do this? You constantly post videos or gifs that have already been posted in the thread. Do you not read other posts in threads?

Stop it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Chismo said:


> Notorious discrediting Leonard pretty much kills every argument he's ever had about basketball, tbf.
> 
> And is it safe to say the Heat is done after this?


You must be related to the recently banned Cash or whatever his name was


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> When did I discredit him? Because I said he's not a star yet that's discrediting him?


Automatically bringing up dem STATS like that's the only measuring stick. Sure, he's not an elite player, but he stepped the fuck up in Games 3-5, on both sides of the court, and yes, he was the key for the Spurs, despite their famous balance. Would he work that way for Lakers or Knicks? Hell the fuck no, but timing and context are everything in life, ballin is also a team sport, and Leonard happened to be seriously great in the Finals. And, as everyone already said, he worked a pretty damn good season overall, the silent killer from shadows.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

When did I say stats were the only measuring stick and when did I say he didn't step up for the Spurs in the Finals?

My argument this entire time has been that I think Leonard is a good player but people are anointing him a star prematurely. That's it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

We all know I don't know shit about this game and I really don't care much for it, but if Leonard is the 5th best SF in the game (NOTO's rankings), then he's pretty rad at this game.

Just saw he's only 22. How high is his ceiling?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

If he can play like he did offensively these last 3 games in the Finals more often then he could be a STAR. Defensively he's already arguably the best perimeter defender in the league.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> When did I say stats were the only measuring stick and when did I say he didn't step up for the Spurs in the Finals?
> 
> My argument this entire time has been that I think Leonard is a good player but people are anointing him a star prematurely. That's it.


Okay, I just re-read your posts on him, I may have jumped the gun, so my bad there, but you were still talking in assumptions of him being No. 1, I guess, which is ludicrous and not what "star" is all about, ffs. And sorry, but if you win the Bill Russell MVP award, then you ARE a NBA star. That's just fact.



> LeBron averaged 28 PPG on 57% shooting during this series.


But 28 is LeBron's norm, he should've gone higher in his 5th NBA Finals.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Nah it doesn't mean you're a star. It means you played the best between two teams over a 4-7 game stretch.

I know he doesn't have to be the #1 option to be a star. I was talking about that when he was being compared to Paul George.

And I agree that even though LeBron put up great numbers and he should be the last person that gets blame for the Heat loss, I still feel that he could've done more but at the same time if there's any team in the league that you can't beat 1 on 5, it's the Spurs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

nvm, LAKERS or what not. SANSA actually. :sansa



edit: to back up noto, id love for anyone here to show a post from themselves declaring Leonard a star during any point in this season. if his season work was so good surely someone would have said something during the actual season, no? he's great, but come on now, his season wasnt anything special(aside from his defense), he just worked within the system and as long as that system is in place he'll have to work within it rather than show all of his talents.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Doc Rivers named president of basketball operations for the Clips..So many questions(Not really, just 2)


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

*^They are what?*


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

People are just prisoners of the moment. When the season started and the Spurs started off slow everyone was like "Oh they're not making it. They're just too old. What a shame" now those same people 5 months later are complaining about how the Spurs are always overlooked. 

Kawhi had a decent season, a great Finals series, but he's still got a long way to go. He wasn't the only plausible Finals MVP candidate either. It could've been Boris Diaw who had the highest +/- of any player in the series and coincidentally when he was inserted into the starting lineup, his team blew out the Heat 3 straight games. If he had won that doesn't mean he's a star, it just means he had a good series.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *^They are what?*


They are...the Clippers lol

Don't know how or why but...yeah..


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Chismo are you on crack? lol

You basically just said NOTO discredit's Leonard then you pretty much agreed with him, saying he had a really good 3 game stretch and that he wouldn't be able to do that as a number 1 option. Am I missing something?

But ya, NOTO ranked him 5th at his position which I agree with I think. This also I think makes him a star, but these are just words that can mean different things to different people. I think me and NOTO are more or less on the same page.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

5th amongst SF's seems pretty fair.

1. LeBron
2. Durant
3. Melo
4. George
5. Leonard

Then you have guys like Batum, Parsons, Deng, Gay & Iggy but I'd take Kawhi over all of them.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> 5th amongst SF's seems pretty fair.
> 
> 1. LeBron
> 2. Durant
> 3. Melo
> 4. George
> 5. Leonard
> 
> Then you have guys like Batum, Parsons, Deng, Gay & Iggy but I'd take Kawhi over all of them.


Not sure if I would take Kawhi over Iggy right now, but he continues to produce the way he did in the Finals next season, then no doubt he's a top 5 SF.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

hmmm..is there any other position where the consensus 5th best player at that position is considered a star? I was thinking PG or PF for a sec, but when you think about it, not really..that's pretty low


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

SG for sure isn't. Weakest position in the NBA by far to me.

As for PG's, I have Rondo ranked as the 5th best PG and when he was healthy it seemed to be split on people thinking he's a star, now that he had that injury a lot more people don't consider him one.

PF's I'd rank the top 5 something like Aldridge, Blake, Love, Dirk, Anthony Davis so yeah I'd say it's probably the only position that fits.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> hmmm..is there any other position where the consensus 5th best player at that position is considered a star? I was thinking PG or PF for a sec, but when you think about it, not really..that's pretty low


pg definitely.. no? paul, russ, steph, parker, rondo, rose are all stars. could even put wall in that category.

as for pf's, i'd say griffin, love, aldridge, duncan, and davis are stars as well.

wow fuck off with the edited posts notorious


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

This off-season is going to be crazy. NBA season might be over but we have a stacked NBA draft this year and a decent free agent list awaiting for us. Although, a lot of the free agency are just player options, the free agency this year can still drastically alter next season's landscape.

And there's going to be 2 parts of LeBron's decision this time: one to decide if he wants to opt out and another for which team he'll choose. I think that his first decision should just be broadcasted on a smaller stage like NBA tv while his second part should be national like ESPN :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Point guard is pretty stacked IMO. In no particular order: Curry, Paul, Wall, Irving, Rose, Rondo, Westbrook, Lillard, Parker, Lawson, Lowry. At least 5 of them are considered stars, right?


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

it's fairly obvious that lebron's going to play at least one more season with the heat. jury's out on his decision a year from now though.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



> Originally Posted by *LONGO DA GOD:*
> Can't wait to see how the geeks in this thread react when LeBron dominates en route to his 3rd title/Finals MVP combo. :banderas


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



> Originally Posted by *Parker:*
> Just realized... Why did Cash get humbled? :lol No wonder he disappeared from this thread


Because I was fuckin with InsaneHeadTrauma. It's whatever though.



> Originally Posted by *Parker:*
> Well the guy did post 600 times in this thread within 2 months.. Astonishing.


:CAM


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> There's people that seriously believe Kawhi is a superstar now fpalm
> 
> Man I feel bad for this guy, he is not going to be able to live up to those ridiculously high standards...


I agree with what Kevin Durant said about Kawhi. People need to chill out this is Kawhi hype. He's only 22. He'll get there eventually. No need to rush anything.

But you're one of the fans that still overrate Carmelo and put him in your top 5 SF!??? Lol sweet Jesus... I'm surprised. You know a lot about basketball, but you're a victim of the Melo juice. I'll continue this discussion tomorrow. I'll do a full Carmelo breakdown ( advance metrics, etc... ) I would've done it tonight, but I'm tired.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35540170 said:


>


LMAO

Ah well, maybe next year. :lelbron


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> hmmm..*is there any other position where the consensus 5th best player at that position is considered a star?* I was thinking PG or PF for a sec, but when you think about it, not really..that's pretty low


Depends how you define a "star" but I would say the top 5 PG's are star players by my personal definition. Maybe even star players beyond my top 5 with guys like Rondo and Kyrie. 

1. Chris Paul
2. Steph Curry
3. Tony Parker 
4. Russell Westbrook
5. John Wall


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I'm done :lol


----------



## WWE

₵ash®;35540074 said:


>


Did you die or something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



pryme tyme said:


> I'm done :lol


:lol And they're Taiwanese, not Japanese.

They also made a preview of the series including the one from last year












These guys do a better job at recapping than SportsCenter or ESPN


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> Did you die or something
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App[/QUOTE]

Boris Diaw was probably competing for a PG spot against Parker at that time. Hard to believe that Diaw was once a PG. Hell, he used to be as skinny as Parker back then





























And then he started getting lazy in Phoenix before finally letting himself go at Charlotte. Glad Pop turned him around. He's still fat as fuck but he's playing with a lot more passion


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Did Dunc retire yet?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I don't think the Spurs are going to bring back him & Mills. One but not both. I think a GM is going to offer them an pretty enticing contract from what they've seen from these playoffs ( especially from Diaw. He was spectacular ).

#GottaGetPaid


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Did Dunc retire yet?











http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24589738/spurs-owner-peter-holt-tim-and-manu-are-going-to-play-until-they-die

And that means Pop is staying until he does as well .


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
> 
> Boris Diaw was probably competing for a PG spot against Parker at that time. Hard to believe that Diaw was once a PG. Hell, he used to be as skinny as Parker back then
> 
> And then he started getting lazy in Phoenix before finally letting himself go at Charlotte. Glad Pop turned him around. He's still fat as fuck but he's playing with a lot more passion


Well, there are stories about his athleticism in the early days. Like this one :



> "Boris walks into the gym one day wearing flip-flops and holding his customary cappuccino, which was a staple for him every morning," Griffin recalled. "It was during pre-draft workouts, so he sees the Vertec [machine] and asks what it is.
> 
> "We tell him it measures your vertical leap by determining how many of the bars you can touch. He asks what's the highest anyone has ever gone, and we tell him Amare' [Stoudemire] cleared the entire rack.
> 
> "Boris puts down the cappuccino, takes off his flip-flops and clears the entire rack on the first try. Then he calmly puts his flip-flops back on, picks up his cappuccino and walks away, saying, 'That was not difficult.'"


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

About Leonard and being a 'superstar'

( BTW only in basketball do you really hear 'superstar' thrown around )

The guy just won a title and NBA Finals MVP. 

To me that puts him up there with the best in the league until he falters to the point where he's just not. It's automatic. Some of these 'superstars' in the game would love to trade their label with him right now. Kid has got a lot of backing up to do heading in to next season as far as really taking that next step to whatever 'superstar' status is but that Finals MVP says all that needs to be said about his game. Call it what you want, but he's reigning NBA Finals Champion and Finals MVP until he's not.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I lost respect for KD. It's fine if those are his true opinions on Kawhi (he's wrong) but those are comments you make privately... Not minutes after Kawhi wins the finals MVP, especially after his team beat you in the conference finals. Anyways, I do think George is a slightly more polished player offensively but to say Leonard is all system is just some hater shit. Was it the system when Kawhi hit those long threes? How about those putback dunks?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Champ said:


> it's fairly obvious that lebron's going to play at least one more season with the heat. jury's out on his decision a year from now though.


to do a 1 year opt in, would basically mean he's giving away a shot at a ring next season imo. No way they can reload for a 1 year basis. At least not reload in a way to make the team better.



#Mark said:


> I lost respect for KD. It's fine if those are his true opinions on Kawhi (he's wrong) but those are comments you make privately... Not minutes after Kawhi wins the finals MVP, especially after his team beat you in the conference finals. Anyways, I do think George is a slightly more polished player offensively but to say Leonard is all system is just some hater shit. Was it the system when Kawhi hit those long threes? How about those putback dunks?


He cant have a tweet convo? Come on. Let KD live.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Arcade said:


> Not sure if I would take Kawhi over Iggy right now, but he continues to produce the way he did in the Finals next season, then no doubt he's a top 5 SF.


Iguodala has declined in production though. I would definitely take Kawhi over him at this point.

And honestly, when I look at that list, Kawhi crushes them all defensively including LeBron who is the only one who's even close.

They're better scorers (besides Iguodala), but worse on D'. D' always goes underrated by non hardcore fans since it isn't statistically measured with basic stats like scoring is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35540442 said:


> I agree with what Kevin Durant said about Kawhi. People need to chill out this is Kawhi hype. He's only 22. He'll get there eventually. No need to rush anything.
> 
> But you're one of the fans that still overrate Carmelo and put him in your top 5 SF!??? Lol sweet Jesus... I'm surprised. You know a lot about basketball, but you're a victim of the Melo juice. I'll continue this discussion tomorrow. I'll do a full Carmelo breakdown ( advance metrics, etc... ) I would've done it tonight, but I'm tired.


No, don't bother. I have no interest in rehashing that Carmelo Anthony discussion.

I don't think it's me overrating him at all, man. I think I rate him where most people do: Top 5 SF, top 10-15 player.

It's you underrating him. You're the one saying Carmelo's just a 6th man when it's obvious his talent is far above that, you're the one saying Carmelo's best days are behind him even though he's only 30 and he's coming off the two most productive seasons of his career, you're the one saying he's not a top 5 SF and that the likes of Josh Smith and a 36 year old Paul Pierce are better than him.

You're literally the only person in this thread that believes that stuff. And it's not for good reason.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> No, don't bother. I have no interest in rehashing that Carmelo Anthony discussion.
> 
> I don't think it's me overrating him at all, man. I think I rate him where most people do: Top 5 SF, top 10-15 player.
> 
> It's you underrating him. You're the one saying Carmelo's just a 6th man when it's obvious his talent is far above that, you're the one saying Carmelo's best days are behind him even though he's only 30 and he's coming off the two most productive seasons of his career, you're the one saying he's not a top 5 SF and that the likes of Josh Smith and a 36 year old Paul Pierce are better than him.
> 
> You're literally the only person in this thread that believes that stuff. And it's not for good reason.


11 years. Only got out of the 1st round twice.......

Fine. As you wish. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35540442 said:


> I agree with what Kevin Durant said about Kawhi. People need to chill out this is Kawhi hype. He's only 22. He'll get there eventually. No need to rush anything.
> 
> But you're one of the fans that still overrate Carmelo and put him in your top 5 SF!??? Lol sweet Jesus... I'm surprised. You know a lot about basketball, but you're a victim of the Melo juice. I'll continue this discussion tomorrow. I'll do a full Carmelo breakdown ( advance metrics, etc... ) I would've done it tonight, but I'm tired.


Melo's not a top 5 SF? :kobe11

See, this is what I hate about stats geeks who sit there and look up numbers all day


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> He cant have a tweet convo? Come on. Let KD live.


He comes off like a jealous female. What player, in any sport hates on another man from the couch, for winning a title? You don't see how pathetic that is? And why does Kawhi/George comparisons even concern him? Let the fans discuss that, he comes off really salty desperately hating on Kawhi.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35551930 said:


> 11 years. Only got out of the 1st round twice.......
> 
> Fine. As you wish. I'll leave it alone.


And how many of those first round series were the Nuggets/Knicks expected to win?

You know what's funny? You used to hear the same thing about KG before he left Minnesota. People used to claim he wasn't a winner and the same stuff you hear about Carmelo about all the first round exits, cared more about money than winning, etc.. But then he went to Boston, played with actual great players and won a title and the whole narrative switched.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Joel Anthony said:


> About Leonard and being a 'superstar'
> 
> ( BTW only in basketball do you really hear 'superstar' thrown around )
> 
> The guy just won a title and NBA Finals MVP.
> 
> To me that puts him up there with the best in the league until he falters to the point where he's just not. It's automatic. Some of these 'superstars' in the game would love to trade their label with him right now. Kid has got a lot of backing up to do heading in to next season as far as really taking that next step to whatever 'superstar' status is but that Finals MVP says all that needs to be said about his game. Call it what you want, but he's reigning NBA Finals Champion and Finals MVP until he's not.


He still lacks that 2nd gear in order to be the franchise guy for the Spurs. It's a few areas in his game he still needs to improve on ( like his dibbling / ball handling for example ). And he needs to gain more muscle in order to post up the other good forwards. The guy is only 22. He has a +13 year window. He'll get there.

I think his ceiling is Scottie Pippen. And no I'm not bullshitting.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



#Mark said:


> He comes off like a jealous female. What player, in any sport hates on another man from the couch, for winning a title? You don't see how pathetic that is? And why does Kawhi/George comparisons even concern him? Let the fans discuss that, he comes off really salty desperately hating on Kawhi.


But he's played against both players, so he might feel a certain way when a person he has convo's with occasionally on twitter says one player is better than another. I like players having these convos. More should be open and express how they feel. He feels Kawhi is a system player and that George is better. Would it be him hating on George if he agreed? 




₵ash®;35551930 said:


> 11 years. Only got out of the 1st round twice.......
> 
> Fine. As you wish. I'll leave it alone.



T_Mac made it out of the 1st round like twice. Still doesn't mean he wasn't one of the top players in the league. Smarten up


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



ABrown said:


> Melo's not a top 5 SF? :kobe11
> 
> See, this is what I hate about stats geeks who sit there and look up numbers all day


Funny thing is, all of those stats point to Melo absolutely being top 5, and most of them discredit the "arguments" people use to discredit Melo all the time.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

BTW, pre-offseason prediction is that the Spurs repeat next year. This team has more potential to get better than it does to get worse. I'm sure you'll see a minor decline from Duncan and Gino, but Parker will be better than his dismal season after finally taking a month off, Leonard will be better, Green and Mills (if re-signed will be better), and Diaw and Splitter will stay around the same.

I feel good about re-signing Mills and Diaw. Diaw won't be hard as he's playing on a contender which he's always wanted, with his best friend, best coach of his life, etc. Mills I'm not as confident but as long as Diaw only takes around $4 million there should be enough space.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think someone will throw $4-6 mil a year at Patty like what happened with JJ Barea after Dallas won the title.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I wouldn't be disappointed if Mills and/or Diaw go. I really want them to call up Bertans & Livio Jean-Charles. Maybe DeShaun Thomas too if Bonner or Austin Daye leave. They have plenty of overseas and D-League stash. I love this team so much. They do everything the right way.

And if they somehow get Pau too!? :banderas


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think it's vital they keep together the top 8 of Parker/Mills/Green/Ginobili/Leonard/Diaw/Duncan/Splitter if they want a repeat to be honest.

There'd still be enough room for Charles, who I think will be a mean defender/glue guy off the bench, in a Belinelli role where he's used to soak up minutes in the regular season for the starters and to gain experience in the system.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Punked Up said:


> I think it's vital they keep together the top 8 of Parker/Mills/Green/Ginobili/Leonard/Diaw/Duncan/Splitter if they want a repeat to be honest.
> 
> There'd still be enough room for Charles, who I think will be a mean defender/glue guy off the bench, in a Belinelli role where he's used to soak up minutes in the regular season for the starters and to gain experience in the system.


I hope they put him as Kawhi's backup when he comes. Maybe slot him in as a stretch 4. 



Rumors now starting that the Knicks are trying to sway Mills.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> I think someone will throw $4-6 mil a year at Patty like what happened with JJ Barea after Dallas won the title.


As a T-Wolves fan, that is a painful reminder of the classic post title overpay (but Mills might deserve it).


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think Mills is just another one of those small guys that defenders end up just standing around and watching as they run laps around the court.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I read a rumor about the Knicks being interested in Mills. That would be good for them if Mills keeps up his progression.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

These dudes are just contract year guys..get paid, then flame out


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Oh shit...



Marc Stein said:


> The Houston Rockets are attempting to hire Lionel Hollins as an assistant coach.
> 
> Hollins has been out of coaching since his departure from the Memphis Grizzlies after the 12-13 season and he's been searching for a head coaching job.
> 
> Hollins would be an assistant coach for Kevin McHale should he accept the offer.


Rockets playing defense? And a replacement for McHale when they realize he sucks?



Chad Ford said:


> The Boston Celtics continue to pursue a trade for Kevin Love, offering the No. 6 and No. 17 picks in this year's draft, along with future No. 1's and young players such as Jared Sullinger or Kelly Olynyk.
> 
> Flip Saunders does not want to trade away Love, but he is beginning to realize that he would lose him for nothing next summer and this offer from the Celtics may be the best one he receives from any team.
> 
> The Wolves would own picks No. 6, 13 and 17, which could allow them to remake the core of the roster.


Pls basketball gods. Pls


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

That's a lot to give up for a 1 year rental!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

JIM pls don't


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I would not give up Sullinger. No way.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> JIM pls don't


Are you actually confident he resigns? I would be making an extension a part of the deal...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I am confident he would re-sign. We would certainly be a playoff team with him & Rondo which is the biggest thing for him plus Boston is a big market and Love would be huge there.

I trust Danny Ainge. I think he knows what he's getting himself into.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I'm just saying, that's a crap load to give up for a guy without a long term deal. There are no guarantees.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Love trying to just play in the spring, or have a legit opportunity at participating in a parade?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Love trying to just play in the spring, or have a legit opportunity at participating in a parade?


Well you gotta crawl before you walk.

Btw I don't think you guys realize just how loaded the Celtics are with picks. We can give up both our 1st round picks this year, the Clippers pick next year and the Nets 2016 pick and still have all of our own future picks and the Nets picks in 2017 & 2018.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

That's not really how the NBA is operating right now though lol. Star players are looking for easy win RIGHT NOW situations. If the opportunity is there to pair up in LA I think he takes it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Hey, it's life. It's all about taking risks. You don't win championships by always taking the safe route.

If Love leaves after one year then that'll fucking suck but I don't think that'll happen. I think if Danny trades for him then he'll get an extension done.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

If they can get him in a sign and trade or with an extension included that's an obvious win for Boston. Elite stars > Picks any day of the week.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> Well you gotta crawl before you walk.
> 
> Btw I don't think you guys realize just how loaded the Celtics are with picks. We can give up both our 1st round picks this year, the Clippers pick next year and the Nets 2016 pick and still have all of our own future picks and the Nets picks in 2017 & 2018.


but what is HE trying to do? He wants out to play for a title contender? Playoff contender? what?


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Pretty sure every star wants to play for a title contender. It's not like stars need to worry about the minutes vs contender dilemma.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35557450 said:


> Rumors now starting that the Knicks are trying to sway Mills.





Aid180 said:


> I read a rumor about the Knicks being interested in Mills. That would be good for them if Mills keeps up his progression.


HIGHLY doubt we get him. All the Knicks have is their mini-Mid Level exception which is around 3 mil and Patty could possibly get double that. Even if he was willing to sign for less, why not just resign with the Spurs?



₵ash®;35558834 said:


> I would not give up Sullinger. No way.


A 1 yr rental of Love> Sullinger



Notorious said:


> Well you gotta crawl before you walk.
> 
> Btw I don't think you guys realize just how loaded the Celtics are with picks. We can give up both our 1st round picks this year, the Clippers pick next year and the Nets 2016 pick and still have all of our own future picks and the Nets picks in 2017 & 2018.


4 picks and a young player seems like too much for a possible rental. If I'm Ainge, I offer 3 picks or 2 and Sullinger/Olynk. That's still gonna be the best deal they'll get.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

what kind of pieces would rondo and love have around them if they joined forces? what marquee names would the celts be able to attract in the future? solid b+/second round exit ceiling imo.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



JM said:


> Pretty sure every star wants to play for a title contender. It's not like stars need to worry about the minutes vs contender dilemma.


mmm...I don't every guy wants to go to a title contender. Some rather go to a young upcoming team where they can be the man, some rather go to team's where they are the main guy to build around. Yeah championship is the ultimate goal, but I don't think that's the initial thought when choosing where to sign(If I make any sense)


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Early in their career as they are becoming a star or shortly there after ya I would agree with that. Players realize though that's its not too long till your in your 10th year and you haven't had the taste of an extended playoff run.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Rondo/Love would together would only be a playoff team due to how shitty the east is. That is nowhere near a championship squad and would likely get shit kicked by every playoff team in the west.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I don't care how they would do in the West because the Celtics don't play in the West.

Danny Ainge is an elite GM for a reason. He knows what he's doing. Trust me when I tell you he knows that he isn't winning a title with just Rondo & Love. Lel.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Another post from KD:










And he shouldn't have to. He was just telling the truth. Other fans/spurs fans need to relax on this Kawhi thing :lol. It's going to get out of hand and he doesn't need that mountain of expectations. Once again, he's only 22 :lol.

The only thing I might nitpick is that Paul George part from Sunday. I'd rather have Kawhi ( I think he's better & has a higher ceiling ), but whatever.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

http://www.raptorsrepublic.com/2014/06/17/report-kyle-lowry-heat/

...And it begins.


----------



## ABrown

Notorious said:


> I don't care how they would do in the West because the Celtics don't play in the West.
> 
> Danny Ainge is an elite GM for a reason. He knows what he's doing. Trust me when I tell you he knows that he isn't winning a title with just Rondo & Love. Lel.


Yeah, I don't know why anyone would assume Ainge would be done after getting Love. If he's gonna mortgage the future, I'm sure he's gonna go all out and try to make a Big 3 part 2.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

if lowry bolts we need to throw the max at bledsoe.

btw speaking of love i'm pretty sure he'd be a better fit in toronto than boston.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Brother Love to Phoenix plz


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Love is heading to Boston. It's all but confirmed in my head

Rondo
That good defensive guy whose name I forgot
I forgot that guys name too
Love
I dunno maybe they'll trade that Kim Kardashian guy


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Pls don't disrespect Avery Bradley and Jeff "FUTURE" Green like that again.

I also have no clue who will start at center regardless of if we get Love :side:


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Brain fart :side:

Remembered names: Bradley/Wallace(AGED)/Olynyk/Sullinger

Rondo
Bradley
*Wallace
Love
Olynyk(Most likely a backup to a trade)

Don't know how this cap space thing would work well. But i'm sure they would not mind trading Turiaf/Love together. Boston's back court is decent enough to leave alone I think


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I'd cry if Gerald Wallace opened the season as a starter.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










I want him to fall to the Spurs so bad ( no **** ). But they'll probably going to get a overseas talent as usual.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Fuck off, Lowry resign plz.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



JM said:


> Fuck off, Lowry resign plz.


The Heat can spot you with Chalmers.

:lol


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I actually like Chalmers.

Still tho, fuck off.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Toronto can never keep their stars, can they? Watch DeRozan bounce and go to the Lakers eventually...


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

nah demar loves the city. there's literally nothing to talk about here. the heat need a point guard and they have interest in lowry just like i'm sure they have interest in bledsoe, but the interest isn't mutual.



> @AlexKennedyNBA
> With that said, I've also heard from people in Kyle Lowry's life that the PG is happy in Toronto and will seriously consider re-signing.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*


----------



## Tater

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










:lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35571553 said:


> I want him to fall to the Spurs so bad ( no **** ). But they'll probably going to get a overseas talent as usual.


fuck the spurs. They already got Parker, while the Knicks pg situation is tragic, and SHABAZZ would look great in orange and blue :kobe3 

PJax needs to work his zen magic and get a first somehow, preferable by moving any/all of JR/Felton/Primo.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



ABrown said:


> fuck the spurs. They already got Parker, while the Knicks pg situation is tragic, and SHABAZZ would look great in orange and blue :kobe3
> 
> PJax needs to work his zen magic and get a first somehow, preferable by moving any/all of JR/Felton/Primo.


Lolno. Mr. Napier is coming here. We'll stash him away and when Parker hangs them up, he'll be our next franchise player.

But yeah... Whoever gets him, they will be getting a steal for sure. Almost highway robbery. He's so under ranked...


----------



## ABAS

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

The Bulls should get him, they need a new PG.


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Champ said:


> *nah demar loves the city*. there's literally nothing to talk about here. the heat need a point guard and they have interest in lowry just like i'm sure they have interest in bledsoe, but the interest isn't mutual.


Not as much as he loves


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Man, if Celtics get Kevin Love, this will be like 2007 all over again. Coincidentally, Spurs won the title that season while another player named Kevin at that time was frustrated with the Timberwolves.

And knowing Danny, he'd probably be making more than one move if he does get Love. Trading for Asik is feasible as well.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*









http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2100859-kobe-bryant-not-okay-with-tim-duncan-winning-6th-ring-before-him?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming

This is why I love Kobe. As much as I fuckin despise the Lakers, I have the same level of respect for Kobe. In your face, old school mentality. Competitor. Something that seems like a lost art in basketball nowadays. I can't wait until he comes back this upcoming season.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Tater said:


> :lmao


and so.... the off season begins.


----------



## theHoftheP

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35580241 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2100859-kobe-bryant-not-okay-with-tim-duncan-winning-6th-ring-before-him?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming
> 
> This is why I love Kobe. As much as I fuckin despise the Lakers, I have the same level of respect for Kobe. In your face, old school mentality. Competitor. Something that seems like a lost art in basketball nowadays. I can't wait until he comes back this upcoming season.



I just wish Kobe would be back with a better team next season. Maybe not the Finals but at least Conference Semis? :$


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



theHoftheP said:


> I just wish Kobe would be back with a better team next season. Maybe not the Finals but at least Conference Semis? :$


Lakers aren't going to have trouble making the playoffs, let alone making it past the 1st round.


----------



## WWE

http://www.thenewsnerd.com/sports/lebron-james-to-join-the-los-angeles-lakers/

I don't know what to believe anymore. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Love isn't going to Boston over Golden State.


----------



## EyeZac

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I hope Patty Mills stays with the Spurs and they go get another championship.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> http://www.thenewsnerd.com/sports/lebron-james-to-join-the-los-angeles-lakers/
> 
> I don't know what to believe anymore.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


pls dont link fake stories.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> http://www.thenewsnerd.com/sports/lebron-james-to-join-the-los-angeles-lakers/
> 
> I don't know what to believe anymore.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You must get hustled for a living


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Spears' latest mock has the RAPS getting Ennis :mark:


----------



## Shane Ross

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

San Antonio was the better team THIS year and LAST year...they were a couple of missed FTs and a rebound away from what should have been a repeat...Ray Allen made that miracle of god shot and bailed out LeBron when he got careless and almost lost it in game 6...That cakewalk trip to the finals out of the east was only gonna last so long.

As for my Lakers, a lot of work has to be done this offseason...Kobe's gonna be healthy, hopefully Nick Young and Jodie Meeks get brought back...i honestly don't know at this point if Pau stays but i'm hoping he does...hopefully that dickhead D'antoni being gone is a sign of things to come for him.

Free agency can't come fast enough.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*






:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::

Got CP3 pretty bad on a couple of moves. Napier isn't going to have a problem getting his shot off in the league.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I realized it was a fake article after looking at their homepage :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35595049 said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::
> 
> Got CP3 pretty bad on a couple of moves. Napier isn't going to have a problem getting his shot off in the league.


I hope you realize that 1 on 1 proves absolutely nothing, right?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Yahoo Mock has Shabazz going to the Heat. Don't know why considering Waldo will probably be the new guy but whatever. I'm just trying to se where Stauskus and Money Making Mitch go


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

The one thing that the sports media needs to stop harping on...to paraphrase that eloquent philosopher Chris Jericho...

LeBron is NEVER....EEEEEEEEEEEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVERRRR....returning to play in Cleveland! Today, tomorrow, or ever...only way that happens is that somehow LeBron is willed the ownership of the Cavs when Gilbert kicks the bucket. 

At any rate, I think it's 50/50 LeBron is gone from Miami. One possiblity might be Houston...putting him there with Harden and Dwight Howard may be a good fit. Howard can work on being a monster defensively, and putting those three with Jeremy Lin and Chandler Parsons would make them a solid starting five that could contend with the Spurs, Clippers, Warriors, any of the other squads in the West.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










Pop the GOAT :mark: :lmao






BruiserKC said:


> At any rate, I think it's 50/50 LeBron is gone from Miami. One possiblity might be Houston


LeBron with the Rockets :banderas Dat Texas rivalry :mark:
Please basketball Gods...

But I don't think Parsons can stay though ( unless he takes a paycut ).


----------



## WWE

"Reports" claim that LeBron is likely to opt out. If I was him, no way would I want to leave Miami... Unless it involves going to Los Angeles. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> "Reports" claim that LeBron is likely to opt out. If I was him, no way would I want to leave Miami... Unless it involves going to Los Angeles.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well here's one theory (that I've brought up before) from Simmons:



> FYI: it's easy for Clips to make a LeBron run. Trade Deandre + Jamal to teams with cap space (easy), then use 1st rounder to dump Dudley $





> Also - if you don't think the Clips are exploring that game plan, you are nuts. Clips, Cavs + Rockets are LeBron's suitors if he gets antsy.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Imagine LeBron with the Clips. Clippers' biggest hole is their small forward. Bringing in a top 5 small forward of all time will just make them a dynasty. And it brings "Lob City" to the next level... but so will "flop city" :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Am I the only person not interested in LeBron to the Clips?

From what I understand they'd pretty much have to gut their team to get him. So you'd have CP3, LeBron, Blake and a bunch of vet's minimum ringchasers and castouts (Like Beasley & Oden) like he had in Miami.

Not only that but I'd much prefer for LeBron to stay in the East. As well as Carmelo. And all NBA fans should. Seriously. One of the biggest, if not THE biggest complaint this season was about the talent disparity between the East & West. Don't you think the two best players in the East right now going West would make the disparity even worse?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think CP3/Lebron/Griffin trio would be funner to watch than the current Miami trio because they complement each other more. However I agree that would make the East even more of a drag. Only potential suitors I'd see in the east that aren't Miami are Washington (Wall/Beal/Lebron core :homer) maybe Chicago (though I don't know how much some of those players like him) and Cleveland could be a decent fit if not for the circumstances around it (and Love were added). 

In the end I don't see him leaving this season, but it's always fun to think about.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Nah I don't see LeBron ever going to the Chicago. The MJ comparisons are bad enough right now I don't think he wants to play for a team where he would be directly under the shadow of MJ. Plus I think he hates the team anyway.

I also don't think there's any chance LeBron goes back to Cleveland as long as Dan Gilbert is owning it.

What I actually think will happen this offseason is that all of the Big 3 will opt out but instead Bosh & Wade will come back on paycuts while LeBron gets a normal contract since it's clear he's the guy carrying them now. I know most are expecting something more exciting but I'm not. I think all the hype will have an anti-climatic ending.


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Lebron isn't leaving Miami. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Bron, Wade, AND Bosh were all still on the Heat next year. I think Lebron's mindset is more "What significant role players can I bring down to Miami with me", think Ray Allen coming to the Heat after the 2011 Finals loss. I definitely think Lebron's intentions are to stay and let Pat Riley do his thing to reload and make the Heat roster even better. It makes more sense to reload then relocate at this point in his career.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Never thought I'd agree with you but exactly. It's not like LeBron is still ringless and even though they got spanked by the Spurs, the Heat are still the clear favorites to come out of the East. Why not just retool and get younger and better role players?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

The Heat ( if LeBron is staying ) will be going to their 5th straight final next year. East will remain pathetic. No need to worry about them.

But on the West: Golden State, Dallas, Houston, & Portland will all be better. San Antonio, OKC, & LA Clippers will be the elite group. It's going to be even more unpredictable on this side.

And never count out Memphis :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I'm not really expecting Dallas to get that much better. They'll continue to be a treadmill team, 1st round exit.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I see them as a 6 seed ( Nowitzki will turn back the clock even more ).

East:

Miami
Chicago
Indiana
Toronto
Washington
Brooklyn
Charlotte
Boston

West:

San Antonio
Oklahoma City
LA Clippers
Houston
Golden State
Dallas
Portland
Phoenix or Memphis
( Almost identical from this past year on the West )

Very early finals prediction: Spurs vs Heat 3. 
Yes. I said it. Quote me when it happens.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Well it's still hella early to be making complete playoff predictions so I'll hold off on that but I'm just not realistically expecting Dallas to make a big jump, I think they'll be pretty much the same caliber of a team. And I think they'll be like this until Dirk retires.

All of the marquee free agents they pursue reject them, so I think until Dirk retires every year they'll try to put the best team around him they possibly can and won't rebuild until he's gone.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



> in addition to Wilson Chandler and Kenneth Faried, Denver offering Minnesota a player they would acquire (Arron Afflalo) for Love. Denver's pick (No. 11) NOT included in what I've heard Minnesota can get


Oooooooweeeee


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

So I'm guessing...

Denver would get Love
Minnesota would get Faried, Chandler & Afflalo
Orlando gets #11

I mean if Minnesota still wants to go for the playoffs after getting rid of Love then yeah I'd say this deal is better for them than what Boston or anyone else is offering.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Wait, I thought Denver keeps #11 since it was the lower one?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Well the way I interpreted it was that Minnesota wouldn't get the #11 pick but it doesn't mean that Denver wouldn't trade it. How else would Denver theoretically be able to get Afflalo, Orlando has to get something that they'd value.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Never mind, my bad. I forgot Afflalo doesnt play for Denver anymore, though, if they do that, Orlando would have the 4,11, & 12 picks? Wow


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Then if you were Orlando you could also possibly trade up to say the 8th pick, I think the Kings would definitely entertain an 8 for 11 & 12 swap.

Let's say Exum goes in the top 3 and Orlando takes Jabari or Wiggins with the 4th pick, they could then trade up to the 8th spot and maybe grab Marcus Smart.

Go into the season with Smart/Oladipo/Jabari or Wiggins/Harris/Vucevic


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

love needs to be traded asap so the wolves can unleash gorgui dieng.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Love is going to be a Celtic next season, and so will Asik. :cool2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

My draft order:










76ers though :banderas


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

you give us jusuf nurkic? pls don't disrespect masai.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

:lol hey... You all like to get them foreigners.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35618994 said:


> My draft order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76ers though :banderas


Don't get too excited now. I don't think they'll take Randle at #10 btw


----------



## WWE

₵ash®;35614418 said:


> Pop the GOAT :mark: :lmao


Not one. Not two... Not three.. Not four... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

no one wants to play with kobe:


“The first time I went to a Lakers game I was probably in like sixth or eighth or seventh grade and I had courtside seats,” Randle recalled. “Kobe (Bryant) was warming up and I’m on the sideline and I’m going, ‘Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!’ And he wouldn’t turn around. I guess he probably got annoyed with me. I go ‘Kobe!’ and he (slapped my hand). Then he just turned back around and started shooting. I mean, that was enough for me. I said I wasn’t washing my hand for a year.” -Randle



...except every star that is 25 or younger. :kobe3


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35618994 said:


> My draft order:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76ers though :banderas


Not bad..couple gripes:
- i highly doubt randle falls to 10(despite what Chad Ford says)
- elfrid payton at #12 seems too high
- rodney hood at #18 seems low.
- no Jordan Adams in the 1st?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Simmons rightfully burying Wade:

"Wade’s 2014 season? That was the reverse of 2009: He played nearly every game with a rested body, went against his opponent’s second-best perimeter defender and skipped games whenever he didn’t feel right. Do you realize what kind of numbers LeBron or Durant would put up if they could pick and choose 54 games per season, then sit for the other 28?"

Thinking about it, he is absolutely right on that. The stats Wade put up in the season looked so great that whenever he had a mini resurgence people thought he was fine again, when in reality he was just a broken old man being kept in the best possible condition as possible simply to impress.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I also think Noah Vonleh is most overrated player in the mock drafts right now, I could see him dropping out of top 10.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Red Viper said:


> Simmons rightfully burying Wade:
> 
> "Wade’s 2014 season? That was the reverse of 2009: He played nearly every game with a rested body, went against his opponent’s second-best perimeter defender and skipped games whenever he didn’t feel right. Do you realize what kind of numbers LeBron or Durant would put up if they could pick and choose 54 games per season, then sit for the other 28?"
> 
> Thinking about it, he is absolutely right on that. The stats Wade put up in the season looked so great that whenever he had a mini resurgence people thought he was fine again, when in reality he was just a broken old man being kept in the best possible condition as possible simply to impress.


Wade pissed me off this season. Sat for a quarter of the season only to play like he didn't even give a fuck when it mattered. I can understand Lebron being upset with that, he basically had to shoulder the load because of it.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35619114 said:


> :lol hey... You all like to get them foreigners.


Plz go.

Masai will get a steal. Regardless of who it is. Or he'll swindle someone into thinking he drafted a steal. In summary, Masai wins.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Not bad..couple gripes:
> - i highly doubt randle falls to 10(despite what Chad Ford says)
> - elfrid payton at #12 seems too high
> - rodney hood at #18 seems low.
> - no *Jordan Adams in the 1st*?


Not sold on him as a 1st rounder. Someone will probably take a chance though.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Chad Ford has the RAPS taking Ennis as well :mark:

₵ash® plz redo. Raptors already have a centre for the future. Your pick is wrong. Plz try again.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



JM said:


> Chad Ford has the RAPS taking Ennis as well :mark:
> 
> ₵ash® plz redo. Raptors already have a centre for the future. Your pick is wrong. Plz try again.


:lol Ennis is not dropping that low. Not happening. Masai might really have to try and swindle someone.

Swap Jusuf with TJ Warren. That's the best I can do.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Depends where Shabazz goes. If Shabazz goes first, he may drop that far. 

Ennis isn't a MUST DRAFT player so by the time you get out of the top 10 it becomes more about positional need then BPA.


----------



## Notorious

I very much doubt Shabazz goes before Ennis


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

A lot of mocks have the Bulls taking Shabazz at one of their 2 picks, ahead of Ennis. Chicago is really the only team I think would take Ennis.


----------



## Notorious

It's not that I don't think it can happen, I just don't think it will.

I think the PG order will be Exum, Smart, Payton, Ennis, Shabazz


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

In any case, Jusuf is a terrible mock pick and has a 0.1% chance of happening. They will be taking Payton/Ennis or a SF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

So apparently Joel Embiid suffered a foot injury, possibly a broken foot. Pls fall to Boston :side:

But nah seriously, this sucks for the kid. But it also looks like it might have cleared the way for Wiggins or Parker to end up being #1. Or Cleveland does the unthinkable again and takes Exum.



Anyway....



Spoiler: Hornets new jerseys















Can't lie, I'm hella disappointed in the lack of pinstripes.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I'm hella disappointed by your failed image. Plz try again.

Sucks for Embiid but I don't really think it will affect his draft position. A broken foot, depending on which bone will be healed by training camp.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> So apparently Joel Embiid suffered a foot injury, possibly a broken foot. Pls fall to Boston :side:
> 
> But nah seriously, this sucks for the kid. But it also looks like it might have cleared the way for Wiggins or Parker to end up being #1. Or Cleveland does the unthinkable again and takes Exum.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hornets new jerseys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't lie, I'm hella disappointed in the lack of pinstripes.


Did you see Bill Simmons' series of tweets showing a scenario in which Boston gets Embiid? Bill's being totally homer, but it's still interesting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Yeah I saw them. Not getting my hopes up about anything though. I'm still going into the draft expecting Boston to walk away with one of Marcus Smart, Noah Vonleh or Aaron Gordon.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Has anyone looked at the player comparisons Hoopshype has made?

Julias Randle = David Lee :ti

I'm not sure any black basketball player wants to be compared to a slow white guy.

Stauskas = Jason Kapona...Ouch


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Did Embiid have back problems too!? Smh. I know skilled big man are hard to come by, but I wouldn't touch him in the top 3 now.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

If Embiid doesn't go #1 it'll be because Philly moved up to ensure themselves WIGGINS, who they desperately want. 

This scenario might become more likely now actually.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35632073 said:


> Did Embiid have back problems too!? Smh. I know skilled big man are hard to come by, but I wouldn't touch him in the top 3 now.


Maybe not the top three, but...the top four? :torres


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> So apparently Joel Embiid suffered a foot injury, possibly a broken foot. Pls fall to Boston :side:
> 
> But nah seriously, this sucks for the kid. But it also looks like it might have cleared the way for Wiggins or Parker to end up being #1. Or Cleveland does the unthinkable again and takes Exum.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hornets new jerseys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't lie, I'm hella disappointed in the lack of pinstripes.


The jersey looks good but it does need the pinstripes

Hoping the injury isn't severe and that the Cavs will still take him at #1, otherwise the Sixers will need a plan B if Parker and Wiggins do go 1 and 2. If the reports are true that Sixers are still looking to grab the #1 pick, then they better try to make that move asap.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Speaking of Chicago taking Ennis ahead of the Raptors. There's also a strong rumor that Chicago will trade both of their picks as well to free up cap space for Melo.

Toronto needs to jump here to ensure they get Ennis or Payton. Take Boozer's 1 remaining year to get it done. Chicago will appreciate that.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

we could use CLEANTHONY, jm.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I don't know, I like Patterson and they bring similar things to the table. Early is a better athlete but both undersized and both have an outside game.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Boozer is terrible though :lol 
Especially on defense.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I don't care if Boozer is terrible. He is still good enough to be in a rotation and he only has 1 year left. These are sacrifices you have to make to get what you want.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

CLEANTHONY is a wing player, jm. 6'8/219, athletic, high energy + can shoot the triple with consistency and has heat check potential. that suits our need.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I think he's more of a stretch 4 than a SF but I will digress there. The college game is much different than the NBA.

And he is VERY streaky from 3 lol. Or at least was.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I want to see Sixers land Wiggins just because MCW/Wiggins/Noel are gonna make them an interesting team to watch


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

*So it looks like Embiid has broken his foot.... the plot thickens.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

My personal pipe dream includes Embiid falling to the Celtics, the T-Wolves trading Love to the Bulls since the Celtics are out, and Melo deciding to take a nice paycut to play with Rose, Love, and Noah. :mark: 

Note, the key word is pipe dream.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Lulz, the funny thing is Embiid dropping to the Celtics is the most unlikely of what you said.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

"Play with Rose" :Jordan


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I did read a rumor saying the foot injury is pretty serious and it may involve putting screws in the foot. Surely a big man missing the tournament for back problems then needing screws in the foot, if that info is indeed correct, would push him out of the top 3 and potentially top 5, right? I mean, there has to be some GMs scared of that. 

If the injury isn't that serious, he should be gone before the Celtics pick.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Melo to the Bulls = 1st round exit ( as expected when he's on your team ).

LolEast... Fine. 2nd round exit.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

*With this broken foot and the history of back problems it wouldn't surprise me at all to see Embiid drop a few slots.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Oh, so now nobody wants to draft Joel Oden? ok..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Welp the Warriors have finally decided to make Klay Thompson available for the Wolves.

So since Flip Saunders plan isn't to rebuild again and is instead to continue to compete after trading his star (Like the Nuggets did with Melo), I'd say the Warriors should be the favorite.

Although I don't really know what he's expecting. The Wolves never really came close to making the playoffs with Kevin Love, don't know what makes him think that swapping Kevin Love & Kevin Martin with David Lee & Klay Thompson will bring in results that are any different.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

oh how i wish the lakers had gotten into the top 3. those fucking cavs. :kobe5



foot issues and back issues are making embiid a very scary pick.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Embiid is still going to go top 3. Likely scenario for me right now is Philly and Cleveland swapping picks. Both still taking the guy they want. Philly has a crap load of extra picks and will want to make sure Milwaukee can't take Wiggins.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Cleveland won't draft an injured guy even if he is the best prospect. Saw that with Nerlens last year. If Embiid's injuries are indeed serious, I don't expect Cleveland to take him. Especially when you consider they're a team looking for someone to contribute right away as well.

I can very much see Embiid falling out of the top 3 if these injuries are serious, especially since Exum's stock continues to rise and there was a chance he could've been a top 3 pick even before this came out about Embiid.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

He has a stress fracture in one of the smallest bone in the foot. I think he will be ok.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










:lenny2 :curry2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

For the record I'm not really expecting him to fall far but I wouldn't be shocked at all if he did free-fall like Nerlens last year.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Embiid is immensely more talented than Nerlens. I think that is the difference here. 

I'm not sure I would be shocked but certainly surprised if he dropped out of top 3. I do think Cleveland should trade down though as this does give them opportunity to do so. I don't think they are at risk losing out on the guy they want in doing so.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Some tweets from Alex Kennedy and Chris Mannix.



Alex Kennedy said:


> This is really bad for Joel Embiid. Yao Ming's issues were with his navicular bone. That's where Embiid's stress fracture is.





Alex Kennedy said:


> An agent texted me this earlier too. The surgery tells me no. RT @KickInThaDoor_ @AlexKennedyNBA You think there's a chance it's a lie?





Chris Mannix said:


> Several medical experts have described Embiid's type of injury to me as serious. Say navicular bone is the slowest healing in the body


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I can hear Mark Jackson preparing his catchphrases for the draft now:

OH MAMA THERE DROPS THAT MAN! FOOT DOWN MAN DOWN!


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*






Doug McBuckets!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



> "I understand that. I don't accept it," Riley said. "Maybe they didn't know how to prepare themselves for four years in the Finals. If that's something as an excuse or to use this as a crutch ... I saw that in the team. I saw the mental fatigue at times.


Pat Riley verbally killing the Heat..ahh!!!!


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I don't think Cav's are going to take that risk with Embiid anymore.

Wiggins to the Cav's even though he would seem more suitable with Philly :draper2



HeatWave said:


> Pat Riley verbally killing the Heat..ahh!!!!



Weren't ready for DA CLAW


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Lulz you realize they don't have to pick first right?


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I am aware of the draft order


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

And that it is subject to change? lulz

Cleveland is going to trade down. Heard it here first.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Sucks for Embiid, he seems like a pretty humble guy, but he's a major gamble. 

Wiggins, please.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Re-did that draft order because of Embiid's health. Also did a few changes:










No way the Cavs, Bucks, 76ers, Magic, & the Jazz will be taking that gamble. They can't afford too. Boston is at least in better shape than those teams, so I give them the nod to grab Embiid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

There's no way Orlando will take Aaron Gordon with Smart still on the table.

I also think you have Cleanthony Early too low and Jarnell Stokes too high but other than that it seems like a pretty good list.


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Exactly the kind of ignorance in the front office that get's these same teams stuck in the lottery year after year. Whoever came up with this question should be fired on the spot. Might as well ask "Would you rather win ROY or get arrested for DUI?". Hmmm let me think about that one, tough question


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> There's no way Orlando will take Aaron Gordon with Smart still on the table.


I actually swapped them a few times, but I think Aaron has better overall talent. That's just me though.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I just want the Spurs to resign Patty Mills and Boris Diaw. Patty is about to get paid because this is a point guard league now and someone *cough* Miami Heat *cough* is always in need of a quality pg. Hopefully winning is more important to him than money.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35648993 said:


> I actually swapped them a few times, but I think Aaron has better overall talent. That's just me though.


Ahh ok, so are you basing your list over what you think the teams will do or what you think they SHOULD do? Or is it a mixture of both?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> Ahh ok, so are you basing your list over what you think the teams will do or what you think they SHOULD do? Or is it a mixture of both?


Both.

Hey do you follow college basketball ( like all year )!? I don't think that many do ( so many teams ). What do you think of the new Big East Conference...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Like you said there's so many teams it's pretty hard to follow during the regular season plus with my heavy interest in the NBA I can't really watch as much as I like but I try to watch as many games as I can. I usually just watch the Big 12 (Texas guy) and pay attention to the higher ranked teams or the teams that have some of the top prospects on them.

As far as the new Big East goes, I thought from what I saw this season I found it pretty boring other than the great year Villanova had and Creighton because of McDermott. But I think it'll be ok in the long run. Some of the better programs just had down years but I fully expect them to bounce back.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

They ruined it. I miss the old days where you see 8-10 teams in the top 25 just slugging it out. But kinda happy because Cincy can beat up on some cupcakes. Boost their confidence come March Madness. Still pissed we lost to a Ivy League school who struggle to recruit players over 6' feet. If you like offense, don't ever watch Cincy games. Sure they hold opponents under 60 a lot, but are in a dog fight trying to put the ball in the basket. We're part of the reason Shabazz Napier's stock is high. He killed us.

McDermott = Next Dirk Nowitzki ( but plays the 3 of course ).


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35648729 said:


> Re-did that draft order because of Embiid's health. Also did a few changes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way the Cavs, Bucks, 76ers, Magic, & the Jazz will be taking that gamble. They can't afford too. Boston is at least in better shape than those teams, so I give them the nod to grab Embiid.


I can see the Sixers taking Exum at #3 if they don't trade up for the #1 spot to get Wiggins or Parker. Two 6'6 players in the backcourt for the Sixers doesn't sound bad :draper2

Saric is another player I think the Sixers may take at #10 if they don't trade that pick.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I see more of a Paul Pierce or Joe Johnson on McBuckets' game rather than Dirk. I think he has a good career ahead of him in the NBA. I don't think he'll end up like Jimmy Freddete because he's crafty at getting to the rim. I think worst case scenario, he'd end up being a Kyle Korver type of player and best case scenario, he'd end up being a Paul Pierce/Joe Johnson type of player.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> I just want the Spurs to resign Patty Mills and Boris Diaw. Patty is about to get paid because this is a point guard league now and someone *cough* Miami Heat *cough* is always in need of a quality pg. Hopefully winning is more important to him than money.


"dem reliable" sources claim that Patty is on the Knicks radar. I feel that New York would absolutely ruin him.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

would be nice if embiid fell to the celtics.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> "dem reliable" sources claim that Patty is on the Knicks radar. I feel that New York would absolutely ruin him.


I heard about that. Something about Patty's personality meshing well with New York City or some bullshit.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



DashingRKO said:


> I can see the Sixers taking Exum at #3 if they don't trade up for the #1 spot to get Wiggins or Parker. Two 6'6 players in the backcourt for the Sixers doesn't sound bad :draper2


but neither can shoot well...that team would be a rebounder's best friend


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










Trash..smh


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Alvin Gentry leaving Clips for GSW for the same position...oof


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> I just want the Spurs to resign Patty Mills and Boris Diaw. Patty is about to get paid because this is a point guard league now and someone *cough* Miami Heat *cough* is always in need of a quality pg. Hopefully winning is more important to him than money.


I can see Mills going to Toronto to replace Lowry after he ditches them.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Alvin Gentry leaving Clips for GSW for the same position...oof


:what?


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

my try at a mock, let me know what you think..


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Alvin Gentry leaving Clips for GSW for the same position...oof


Probably due to his relationship with Steve Kerr, who was GM when he was the head coach of the Suns.

God, I miss the 2009-2010 Suns.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



cactus_jack22 said:


> my try at a mock, let me know what you think..


Julius Randle that high :shocked:

That's quite a reach. Other than that, seems alright.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



cactus_jack22 said:


> my try at a mock, let me know what you think..


No way Noah Vonleh drops out of the top 5 and no way Randle is in the top 5.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

76ers need a PF though. Between Randle, Vonleh and Gordon I think Randle is the safe pick.


----------



## padraic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

so the cavs are gonna draft a 3 who can shoot the 3 after drafting a 3 who could shoot the 3 number 1 last year. cool

wiggins plz


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

The NBA Draft is definitely hard to predict with the amount of trades. For instance, I'm guessing (hoping) Phoenix is gonna package their picks for either an impact player or higher draft pick.


----------



## Kames

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



cactus_jack22 said:


> my try at a mock, let me know what you think..


I don't think Randle will go any higher than #6. Even with the Embiid injury, I'd be surprised to see him fall all the way to Utah. I think McDermott will go higher than #13. Everything is looks fairly good.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

The way I see it right now, the Sixers want Wiggins bad. With the Embiid situation being what it is, the chances of Wiggins being there at 3 is no longer likely, or not as likely anyway. Cleveland needs to use that leverage to get an established player from Philly (Thad) and the 3rd pick. Cleveland will still be able to get the player they liked the best and have a bit of insurance in case he isn't healthy this year.



₵ash®;35648729 said:


> Re-did that draft order because of Embiid's health. Also did a few changes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way the Cavs, Bucks, 76ers, Magic, & the Jazz will be taking that gamble. They can't afford too. Boston is at least in better shape than those teams, so I give them the nod to grab Embiid.


I don't really think the Bulls are going to take 2 PGs when they still think Rose will come back healthy.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



JM said:


> I don't really think the Bulls are going to take 2 PGs when they still think Rose will come back healthy.


They should be prepared just in case he does get injured again. He's Brandon Roy ready to happen.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

But with or without Rose that's still drafting 2 potential franchise PGs when they have other needs as well.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I would be quite disappointed if Orlando took Gordon @ 4. At this point, my top target would probably be Smart (with Vonleh just after him), assuming Wiggins/Parker/Exum are now in the top three.


----------



## WWE

Has there ever been a #1 pick that was traded right after being drafted? 

I can see Wiggins going as #1 and then bring traded. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Orlando drafted Webber then traded him to GS for Penny and a few 1st rounders.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



JM said:


> But with or without Rose that's still drafting 2 potential franchise PGs when they have other needs as well.


Precisely. To be exact, they need a wing player (preferably one that can shoot the damn ball), a backup center, and obviously a Point Guard. I'm pretty sure if they keep both picks they'll draft one PG, but not two. Also, I don't think they'll keep both picks either. My guess is that they try to package the two picks to move up if they can. If not, then they trade a pick for a veteran player.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2104113-rockets-poised-to-make-texas-sized-offers-in-nba-free-agency-to-lebron-melo?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national

:mark: :banderas


----------



## WWE

LeBron ain't going to no Houston. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade

Bleacher Report. :booklel

Seems like NBA news sites always mentions the Rockets in free agency situations that involves a star.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

*DON'T DISRESPECT HOUSTON




I don't see Lebron leaving Miami.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Arcade said:


> Bleacher Report. :booklel
> 
> Seems like NBA news sites always mentions the Rockets in free agency situations that involves a star.


Because it's a highly underrated destination for star players..very.. 

Houston is gonna impress LeBron..Enough to leave will be the question


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Arcade said:


> Bleacher Report. :booklel
> 
> Seems like NBA news sites always mentions the Rockets in free agency situations that involves a star.


To be fair, Morey had been attempting to position the Rockets to get a superstar for years. Wouldn't rule them out as a spot for LeBron, though I don't know what their cap situation or nor do I honestly believe LeBron is leaving Miami.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I'm p. sure the Rockets will have enough cap space to sign LeBron or Melo outright if they can get rid of Jeremy Lin & Omer Asik without taking back any big salary.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

warriors emerging as front runners for love. klay and a first is the demand apparently.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

What about Parsons? I think he wants to be paid more.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I highly doubt the Rockets would be worrying about keeping Parsons if they got LeBron or Melo. They'd just let him walk or work out a sign-and-trade.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

LeBron AND Dwight? Hakeem would be making drug dealer-like money just from working with them 2 as much as he wants


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Lebron doesn't want to carry an entire perimeter defense on his back. Harden's defense is literally cancerous to teams that can't somehow make up for it. Thunder had both Westbrook and Sefo to make up for his shit and he was usually guarding the worst player possible on the court.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

lel. you're a tad harsh with harden, magic. he's a bad defender solely because he's lazy on that end of the floor. if there was any sort of effort involved like there was in oklahoma city, his athleticism would allow him to be a decent defender at the very least. you seem to forget him nagging kobe in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

video evidence of him nagging Kobe Brynat pls. Iirc, and I do, they put Durant on Kobe when they actually wanted to hinder him because Durant's length was causing Kobe problems. Harden is by far the worst starting player in the league at defense. Hawes was blatantly not trying last year on defense, while on the sixers, and yet did a better job than Harden. There is no harshness there, that's simply the truth.


It's also not an effort thing. Defense isn't all effort like people think, you need to know how to play it as well, know where your man is, know when to rotate/help, etc. Harden loses his man while guarding him on an iso...that he's not even apart of. Why? Because he starts looking at the ball and the guy just cuts toward the basket for an easy layup. That isn't an effort based thing, that's Harden literally not knowing what to do in that situation because he's clueless on that side of the ball.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

we'll agree to disagree. I really don't think he gives a single fuck about defense and I find it blatantly obvious in his body language.

in other news, embiid could be out for as long as 6 months fpalm


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Harden's defense is unacceptable but the Rockets are a bad defensive team either way. It doesn't help that Harden is awful at defending but his defense doesn't determine the team's defense. Guards have the least impact on defense. Any team coached by McHale is going to be a bad defensive team. 

Rockets just need a coach that at least values defense. Dwight Howard alone can easily anchor the team's defense just like what he did in Orlando when he had defensively inept starters of Jameer and Lewis because Stan Van Gundy values defense. Same with Thibodeu; Boozer plays no defense and he was their starting 4 yet they're still an elite defensive team. David Lee and Curry as well are defensive liabilities yet the Warrios still a decent defensive team.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Joel Embiid to Phoenix


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I saw a strange promo for Earth to Echo, where I went holy shit, it's Shawn Marion, and then it just got weirder and weirder


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> Joel Embiid to Phoenix


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Champ said:


> lel. you're a tad harsh with harden, magic. he's a bad defender solely because he's lazy on that end of the floor.


Sounds like a SG in South Beach as well...


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Sounds like a SG in South Beach as well...


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Manu playing for Argentina this summer. DAMMIT MANU.

Letting his competitive spirit ruin the chances at a repeat. Hopefully he talked to Pop about it and will get a few weeks off at the beginning of the year to properly REST HIS BODY, which old players are supposed to need.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Yeah I immediately thought about that the moment I heard he'd play. Should have done what Parker did and rest. But nope.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Yeah, Parker played with France last summer and pretty much limped through the season. Had back, ankle, knee, shin and hammy injuries throughout the season, and averaged 17/6 down from 20/8. I actually expect Parker to have a great year next year after finally getting some time off.

I really admire Manu's competitive spirit but he needs to be realistic and see that he's really putting his NBA team at risk here...


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

he is being realistic, you're not. he wants to play for his country, in a sport that he loves, as much as possible before he hangs up the ropes. he loves basketball and wants to play as much professional ball as he can possibly get+he wants to represent his country.



oh and i loled pretty hard at "putting his nba team at risk". yeah, and not playing for his country his putting his country's team at risk. :lmao


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Sounds like a SG in South Beach as well...


I wonder who that could be?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Chrome said:


>


Wade sure did look like a 40+ yr old in the Finals :lol. He should just take a regular season-long vacation and just come back when the playoffs start. Miami would still be a top 3 seed in the LolEast...


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Wow it's Dwayne Huxtable


----------



## WWE

There's a deal that klay Thompsons father leaked out. Saying that klay may head to Los Angeles Lakers. Kevin love to golden state. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Why would the Lakers want Klay and Kobe? Gonna try to play Klay at SF?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*






Hmm... They're saying Embiid no doubt will still be a top 3 pick. I wouldn't touch him that early with those injuries, but we'll see.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Why would the Lakers want Klay and Kobe? Gonna try to play Klay at SF?


Play Kobe at SF...When is Klay's deal up? LA on the books with Klay and Kobe's deals sounds like suicide


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Swaggie P and Jodie Meeks off the bench?


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35701962 said:


> Hmm... They're saying Embiid no doubt will still be a top 3 pick. I wouldn't touch him that early with those injuries, but we'll see.


Simmins is saying exactly what I've been saying! We so smart. We so smart.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

parker pls stop reporting any stories that involve the lakers. pls.




JIM that's the most obvious shit ever. the guy has an insane skill set and showed a lot of promise with the way he played last year and all the shit he was already capable of(stuff like passing out of double teams, attacking the basket out of a post up, etc and not relying completely on his athleticism/defense to carry him like other bigs in the past) so I don't see him falling past the sixers.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I wasn't really talking about the falling part. I was talking about using the Sixers desperation against them since you will likely still end up with the player you wanted anyway at 3 and can probably add a player like THAD to help you now while EMBIID heals. 

And on your point, it hasn't really appeared obvious across these parts the past couple days...


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

It's been rumors all day of the Lakers trading their *7th pick* for Klay Thompson in a 3-way deal to send Love to the Warriors.

Lolakers... I would not do it. Thompson is not worth a top 10 pick.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

*Surely the Lakers aren't that fucking stupid.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Jim Buss is pretty fucking stupid but I doubt he even does that. There's little to no way it happens imo, I think we're likely going to keep the pick but seeing what options are out there.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

in other news the bulls are eyeing afflalo and the nets/cavs are discussing a thornton/jack swap.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Kevin Love:



> “Ooh, that’s tough to say. (First) I would have to crack the playoffs. I’ve been coached by some great coaches and been with young teams.
> 
> “If there’s a way I can jump on that Spurs roster then I can get on that road to the NBA championship. Hopefully it becomes soon, I’m 25 now, maybe when I’m 26.”
> 
> http://fansided.com/2014/06/21/kevin-love-playfully-suggests-wants-play-san-antonio-spurs/#!1Wmq9


Seems like he's one of the few players who's truly all about winning. Well, go ahead and take a drastic paycut and join the Spurs next year :side:


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35718634 said:


> Kevin Love:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like he's one of the few players who's truly all about winning. Well, go ahead and take a drastic paycut and join the Spurs next year :side:


Except the spurs don't want a damn thing to do with his matador defense.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Am I the only one who thinks Warriors trading Thompson for Love is outrageously retarded?

Trading for someone who's not guaranteed to sign past next year, Love plays a position filled by David Lee, Klay has so much upside and is a better defender

I don't get it.. I really don't.. I would package David Lee in a deal for Love but no way in hell Thompson..


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

You're just saying that because you get a boner for Thompson.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Perfect Poster said:


> You're just saying that because you get a boner for Thompson.


Just because I have him in my sig doesn't mean I treat him like he's untouchable.

At the end of the day I want what's better for the organization. You're trading a valuable player in Thompson who plays at SG, a position that has been depleted over the years for a player who's position is already filled. Sure KLove might be a better offensive player than Lee, but honestly the defence is subpar on both behalves.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Klay doesn't really have all that much upside. There's not a whole lot there that I think he's going to improve loads on.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Except the spurs don't want a damn thing to do with his *matador defense*.


:lel

That's harsh, but true. Guys playing pick-up ball at my rec center give more effort.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Red Viper said:


> Klay doesn't really have all that much upside. There's not a whole lot there that I think he's going to improve loads on.


Klay is one of the best 3-point shooters in the league, he's a good FT shooter, he has a mid-range game, he can finish at the rim, he's tall and can defend a lot of players. Especially with Harrison Barnes falling off as much as he did this past season, I would NOT trade Klay under any circumstance and break up an amazing backcourt of him and Steph.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

^brother you just described a SG that would classify as the best in SG in the league. klay isn't close to that. he's a capable defender and a good shooter, but he isn't going to build a whole load on that. his passing also leaves a lot to be desired...as in he's probably one of the worst passing guards in the league which is never a plus for a team. 



You guys are aware that Spurs employ Parker, right? A guy not exactly known for his stellar defense. I'm sure the Spurs would love to have Love because he's extremely versatile and the best stretch four, by far, in the league. Stretch fours are kind of a big deal these days.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Red Viper said:


> ^brother you just described a SG that would classify as the best in SG in the league. klay isn't close to that. he's a capable defender and a good shooter, but he isn't going to build a whole load on that. his passing also leaves a lot to be desired...as in he's probably one of the worst passing guards in the league which is never a plus for a team.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are aware that Spurs employ Parker, right? A guy not exactly known for his stellar defense. I'm sure the Spurs would love to have Love because he's extremely versatile and the best stretch four, by far, in the league. Stretch fours are kind of a big deal these days.


 I never said he was a good passer though. He's young and he just finished his 3rd year in the NBA, he's improved on his game every year and until I see him regress, I refuse to believe that he can't improve any further.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/cohen-8-ball-ranking-2013-14-best-shooting-guards

^ Klay ranked the #2 SG in the league here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

i have no idea who the fuck josh cohen is brah and i dont really care what his thoughts are. provide your own analysis, not some jobber journalist. 


and second of all, those rankings are from before this season. :kobe


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Red Viper said:


> i have no idea who the fuck josh cohen is brah and i dont really care what his thoughts are. provide your own analysis, not some jobber journalist.
> 
> 
> and second of all, those rankings are from before this season. :kobe


I already said everything that I had to say.

Tell me how Love offers more to the Warriors than Klay would? How is the trade benefitting the Warriors. You're leaving a really hard gap to fill at SG. Even if you move Iggy over and start Barnes and bench Lee. You would still need a back up SG to pick up from free agency, none of which look all that convincing, and LOVE ISN'T EVEN GUARANTEED TO STAY PAST THE YEAR.

Klay is definitely a top 5 SG in the league currently.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/cohen-8-ball-ranking-2013-14-best-shooting-guards
> 
> ^ Klay ranked the #2 SG in the league here.


So Klay is *#2* and Lance Stephenson is a *honorable mention*!? Lol I can't even.........

Did the website got hacked by Golden State fans? Or by his dad?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Cool so instead of anyone arguing anything useful, you make jokes that aren't even remotely funny.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I just realized how epic the Spurs' roster would be if Mills/Diaw stay and Gasol is signed :mark:

PARKER/Green/Leonard/Duncan/(Tiago and Diaw alternate starting positions)

With Joseph/Mills/Ginobli/Belinelli/Gasol/(Tiago/Diaw) coming off the bench :wall


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Except the spurs don't want a damn thing to do with his matador defense.



If Tony Parker can last this long with the Spurs, Kev can


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> I just realized how epic the Spurs' roster would be if Mills/Diaw stay and Gasol is signed :mark:
> 
> PARKER/Green/Leonard/Duncan/(Tiago and Diaw alternate starting positions)
> 
> With Joseph/Mills/Ginobli/Belinelli/Gasol/(Tiago/Diaw) coming off the bench :wall


Gasol isn't going to sign w/ a team to come off of the bench, breh.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Klay Thompson is quickly becoming the most overrated player in the league. Hes a good shooter but is horrible at passing and getting to the free throw line. The guys offensive game is pretty much one dimensional. Only reason hes thought of this highly is because of how atrocious the SG position is in the NBA right now. If he gets a max contract then have fun paying Lee/Thompson 28 million a year, thats a disaster.

If im Minnesota im taking the Bulls or Nuggets deal. That Denver haul of Faried/Chandler/Afflalo via sign and trade/11th pick would be impressive.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> I just realized how epic the Spurs' roster would be if Mills/Diaw stay and Gasol is signed :mark:
> 
> PARKER/Green/Leonard/Duncan/(Tiago and Diaw alternate starting positions)
> 
> With Joseph/Mills/Ginobli/Belinelli/Gasol/(Tiago/Diaw) coming off the bench :wall



This would be extremely unfair for the 29 other teams.

I still can't believe that most of the bookmakers are saying the Heat or the Thunder are the favourites to win the title next year. After all, It's not like the Spurs embarassed the Heat anyway.....Seriously, fuck them !


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Catsaregreat said:


> Klay Thompson is quickly becoming the most overrated player in the league. Hes a good shooter but is horrible at passing and getting to the free throw line. The guys offensive game is pretty much one dimensional. Only reason hes thought of this highly is because of how atrocious the SG position is in the NBA right now. If he gets a max contract then have fun paying Lee/Thompson 28 million a year, thats a disaster.
> 
> If im Minnesota im taking the Bulls or Nuggets deal. That Denver haul of Faried/Chandler/Afflalo via sign and trade/11th pick would be impressive.


Afflalo is on Orlando...........................

His offensive game is far from one dimensional. The atrociousness of the SG position should emphasize how valuable having a current top 5 SG in the league on your team is. You don't just trade a guy who's position is extremely difficult to fill. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rb9OiApa8 <- Klay's highlights for 13/14


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










Smooth


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I already said everything that I had to say.
> 
> Tell me how Love offers more to the Warriors than Klay would? How is the trade benefitting the Warriors. You're leaving a really hard gap to fill at SG. Even if you move Iggy over and start Barnes and bench Lee. You would still need a back up SG to pick up from free agency, none of which look all that convincing, and LOVE ISN'T EVEN GUARANTEED TO STAY PAST THE YEAR.
> 
> Klay is definitely a top 5 SG in the league currently.


Love is the best stretch four in the league. He's been the best rebounder in the league since Dwight hurt his back, one of the best three point shooters in general the last couple of years, and he's a far better, and more reliable, scoring option than Klay is. You're comparing a guy that scored 18 PPG to a guy that scored 26 PPG. Love was one of the top scorers in the league last year, that's not exactly something that's easy to find.

And I doubt they'd get Love if he wouldn't commit to staying(if they made the playoffs). That's all he really wants it seems like since his career with the Wolves has gone so sourly.

LANCE
Joe Johnson
Harden
Affalo
DeRozan
Beal

are all guys I'd easily take over Klay and that isn't even all of them. He's not a top 5 SG in the league just because he shoots the ball really well and nothing else(no he is not an elite defender). 



TNA Original said:


> This would be extremely unfair for the 29 other teams.
> 
> I still can't believe that most of the bookmakers are saying the Heat or the Thunder are the favourites to win the title next year. After all, It's not like the Spurs embarassed the Heat anyway.....Seriously, fuck them !


That's probably because a lot of people think that with a healthy Ibaka they could have won that series.


----------



## Ozymandias

TNA Original said:


> This would be extremely unfair for the 29 other teams.
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe that most of the bookmakers are saying the Heat or the Thunder are the favourites to win the title next year. After all, It's not like the Spurs embarassed the Heat anyway.....Seriously, fuck them !



I seriously don't understand how you could bet against the best team of this era if Coach Pop and their same core remain for at least one more year. No way I'd go against such a good team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

best team of this era is the Heat. The fuck are you on? :kobe


----------



## Ozymandias

*2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Red Viper said:


> best team of this era is the Heat. The fuck are you on? :kobe



Lol! I know most of America hates Miami, but you'd have to admit that this past 4 year run was successful, even though they were 2-2 in the Finals and had a cakewalk each year in the East.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Yall banking on the Spurs making it to their 3rd straight NBA Finals next year? Eh...I'll be shocked if they do


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



TNA Original said:


> This would be extremely unfair for the 29 other teams.
> 
> I still can't believe that most of the bookmakers are saying the Heat or the Thunder are the favourites to win the title next year. After all, It's not like the Spurs embarassed the Heat anyway.....Seriously, fuck them !


Well the Heat play in the East so you can pencil them in the conference finals and provided they meet the right West team, they could win. They can fuck off with the Thunder though. As long as they have Scott Brooks and Westbrook jacking up untimely 3s, they ain't winning shit.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

KD should seriously consider moving forward. He would be lethal with the Rockets. I'm already terrified of them. That would be a deal breaker.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35733602 said:


> KD should seriously consider moving forward. He would be lethal with the Rockets. I'm already terrified of them. That would be a deal breaker.


I want the Rockets to get Melo so bad. They would average 110 and give up 111.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Red Viper said:


> best team of this era is the Heat. The fuck are you on? :kobe


Only of the last 4 years, I wouldn't call that an era. Previous 4 years Kobe did the same exact thing in a much harder western conference without a third superstar. Only difference is the 4th year he lost to the Mavs in the second round who then went on to win the championship (against the heat).


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> I want the Rockets to get Melo so bad. They would average 110 and give up 111.


If that happens, I wouldn't be worried at all. Dwight, Harden & Melo on the same court!? I feel for the role players. Because when the team fails, they would get all of the blame. The ball dominating between them 3 would be hilarious though.

And yeah, that defense... Self-explanatory.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Durant should give it 1 more year. If they fall short.....

Blame Brooks.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Carmelo has officially opted out. Let the chase begin :lmao

Just keep him the fuck away from the Spurs ( no chance he will ever go there, but just saying ). We like team basketball. Thank you.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

We? Aren't you a Knicks fan, or am I mistaken?



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Afflalo is on Orlando...........................
> 
> His offensive game is far from one dimensional. The atrociousness of the SG position should emphasize how valuable having a current top 5 SG in the league on your team is. You don't just trade a guy who's position is extremely difficult to fill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3rb9OiApa8 <- Klay's highlights for 13/14


There's a rumored deal where Denver trades for Afflalo, then flips him to Minnesota in a Love trade.............................................


----------



## Tater

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

A little time has passed and ah... all is right in the world. The cocksuscking, teamup, stack the deck in his favor, entirely worthless piece of shit has LOST... and good, old fashioned, no one is better than the other, TEAM play, has won.

Sometimes, sports gets it right.

GO SPURS GO! :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> We? Aren't you a Knicks fan, or am I mistaken?












Yes. You are mistaken. You must have me confused with another member.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

I guess that's how few fucks I give about your posts.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Tater said:


> A little time has passed and ah... all is right in the world. The cocksuscking, teamup, stack the deck in his favor, entirely worthless piece of shit has LOST... and good, old fashioned, no one is better than the other, TEAM play, has won.
> 
> Sometimes, sports gets it right.
> 
> GO SPURS GO! :mark:


fpalm


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I guess that's how few fucks I give about your posts.












Well ah... Good luck going to the Finals. Or the Conference Finals. Or the Semi-Finals. Maybe making it past the 1st round :lol

You should stick to baseball. Or maybe not... LelRays :lol


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



> Isaiah Austin was just days away from seeing his dreams come true at the 2014 NBA draft on Thursday night. In a terrible turn of events, the 7'1" center from Baylor has been diagnosed with Marfan syndrome, a career-ending condition "caused by a genetic mutation that leads to problems in connective tissues throughout the body," per the Bears website.


Sad, apparently he also played his college career being blind in one eye.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

i'm buying ADREIAN PAYNE stock. i see him as a rich man's monroe with his ability to stretch the floor. something for masai to consider b/c we could definitely use his size/athleticism in the paint.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Eh...Maybe it's because I'm a Michigan fan, maybe it's not, but I don't trust MSU players once they leave issue. They just fall off to me it seems from what they were in college. Fall hard


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Eh...Maybe it's because I'm a Michigan fan, maybe it's not, but I don't trust MSU players once they leave issue. They just fall off to me it seems from what they were in college. Fall hard


Like who? Mo Ager? Draymond has found himself into the rotation in GS, Z-Bo has been good, Jason Richardson had a nice career. Lot of their guys were never highly thought of prospects. Harris and Payne are likely first lotto guys since Z-Bo/Richardson.

As for Payne, he'll be a nice piece for a playoff team (think he'll go mid-teens/early 20s). Stretch 4 who can shoot the 3 well and has some crazy athletic ability. His length could help him into being a disruptive defensive presence.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Richardson? Nice career but not what it should've been. Shannon Brown, Ager, Peterson. should've been better. To early to tell on Green, but yeah, I'm not that high on Payne being anymore than a serviceable bench player for his ceiling


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

must you be debbie downer sean?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

It's starting 










I don't blame him though. Go ahead and get paid.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Giving up Klay to get rid of Lee is more than worth it, and if we can get rid of Barnes without giving up a pick, let's do it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Champ said:


> must you be debbie downer sean?


Call bad back McGary the best prospect of this class and I'll let you live


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Giving up Klay to get rid of Lee is more than worth it, and if we can get rid of Barnes without giving up a pick, let's do it.


I don't think no one is going to bite on Barnes. He showed a little something in last years playoffs, but this year he was very underwhelming.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Adreian Payne looks like a serviceable big, could do worse as a late 1st round pick. Not expecting like a superstar type player than.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35744066 said:


> It's starting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame him though. Go ahead and get paid.


Can't wait for New York to give him 40 minutes a game and only go 12 PPG on 35% shooting.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

lel. patty isn't jr smith. he's too good of a shooter to have that kind of fg% no matter what situation he's in.

as for that guy that just exercised his player option in sacramento, jury's out.


----------



## pryme tyme

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

"I'm taking my talents to H-Town"


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Apparently Dallas are pursuing Pau Gasol too ( along with Melo ).

So that's them, Phoenix ( Pau ), Chicago ( both ), Houston ( Melo ) & San Antonio ( Pau ) as potential suitors. Chicago are pursing Aaron Afflalo too.

Oh and the Bucks will unload Ilyasova, Henson, Knight are on trade market.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Saric staying overseas it appears


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Jabari reportedly tanked his cavs workout because he prefers Milwaukee...ha....ha...ha...ha


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Saric staying overseas it appears


Yeah, he's close to signing a deal with Anadolu Efes.

I think it's a good decision for him. He'll get some higher level basketball experience in Euroleague (which he didn't play in yet) and Efes is likely to go far in that competition. Only thing which I don't like in that deal is it's length. It's apparently 3 years (2+1 player option) and I think he should've signed a 2 year deal (1+1) since I think he'll be more than ready for the NBA next summer.

I hope other prospects from around here (Micic, Nurkic, Bogdanovic, Jokic...) decide to stay in Europe for a year or two after being drafted since they're not ready yet for the big stage.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Years of struggle ahead now for the Knicks I don't blame Melo at all for this decision a career is short and he wants a ring he was nowere near getting that at New York


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

prospects invited to the green room



> Tyler Ennis (Syracuse)
> 
> Dante Exum (Australia)
> 
> Aaron Gordon (Arizona)
> 
> Gary Harris (Michigan State)
> 
> Rodney Hood (Duke)
> 
> Zach LaVine (UCLA)
> 
> Doug McDermott (Creighton)
> 
> Shabazz Napier (Connecticut; Roxbury, Mass native)
> 
> Jusuf Nurkic (Bosnia)
> 
> Jabari Parker (Duke)
> 
> Adreian Payne (Michigan State)
> 
> Elfrid Payton (Louisiana-Lafayette)
> 
> Julius Randle (Kentucky)
> 
> Dario Saric (Croatia)
> 
> Marcus Smart (Oklahoma State)
> 
> Nik Stauskas (Michigan)
> 
> Noah Vonleh (Indiana, Haverhill, Mass.)
> 
> T.J. Warren (North Carolina State)
> 
> Andrew Wiggins (Kansas)
> 
> James Young (Kentucky)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Jabari reportedly tanked his cavs workout because he prefers Milwaukee...ha....ha...ha...ha


Not surprising. Jabari's from Chicago which is only like an hour and a half away from Milwaukee so him wanting to play close to home isn't shocking.

Plus in Milwaukee Jabari would be the star player which we all know he wouldn't be in Cleveland because of Kyrie.


--------------------------------
Bulls are apparently offering the Wolves Taj Gibson, Tony Snell and the 16th & 19th picks for Brother Love.

And also the deal with the Warriors is apparently dead with the Warriors not wanting to trade Klay, it's looking like Love won't get traded before the draft.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

mavs are targeting pau and gortat.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> Bulls are apparently offering the Wolves Taj Gibson, Tony Snell and the 16th & 19th picks for Brother Love.


Noah & then Love at the 4 ( stretch ) :banderas

He's coachable. Thibs would make him actually try on defense. With a healthy Rose they might actually have something building.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Who do you guys think is a better fit for the Bulls (playing with Rose, Butler and Noah); Melo or Love?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Would rather have a Rose/Butler/Melo/Taj/Noah starting lineup than Rose/Butler/Dunleavy/Love/Noah


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

You can actually build a foundation with Love. He's just been in a bad situation in Minnesota ( with lousy recruiting and poor drafting ). They could've drafted Curry in 2009, but instead drafted Jonny Flynn ( lel ). Just bad management. Love is actually efficient ( really efficient ), has a good BBIQ, great rebounder, and understands the team concept. 

And Rose prefers Love than Melo.



> *Report: Derrick Rose prefers Kevin Love to Carmelo Anthony*
> 
> Odds are if you've been following the NBA offseason at all, you've got an opinion on whether you'd rather the Bulls pursue free agent-to-be Carmelo Anthony or trade for Timberwolves' forward Kevin Love.
> 
> And according to the New York Daily News, Derrick Rose also has an opinion.
> 
> Mitch Lawrence wrote yesterday that, according to those in Love's camp, "Rose’s preference is for the Bulls to work out a deal as soon as possible for Minnesota’s All-Star forward because he sees Love as more of a team player than Anthony." The report also noted that "Rose has no plans to recruit Love, who is free next summer, either. But the Bulls already know whom he’d really prefer to play with in the future."
> 
> As Bulls Insider Aggrey Sam noted Saturday, it makes sense that Rose would prefer Love over Anthony, noting that "Rose and Love became acquainted from being in the same high school class and seeing each other at various AAU tournaments and summer camps, entering the league together and participating in the same offseason workouts in California."
> 
> It also makes sense from a basketball standpoint. Love, 25, is four years younger than Anthony and has five fewer seasons - as well as 19,000 fewer career minutes (regular season and playoffs) - of wear and tear on his body.
> 
> It would also seem that Love would be a better pairing with the former MVP, as Love does some of his best work out of pick-and-pop situations and doesn't need the ball in his hands, something Anthony requires to perform at his best offensively. Defensively, Love is one of the more efficient rebounders in the game, while Anthony has struggled at times from an effort standpoint, though his offensive dominance may unfairly mask some of the things well he does on the defensive end, including averaging 1.5 steals per game over the last five seasons.
> 
> At least publicly, it appears the Bulls are closer to landing and more actively pursuing Anthony than Love. Though the Bulls have the best assets available to make a trade for Love (Taj Gibson, Jimmy Butler, Nikola Mirotic, two first-round draft picks and Carlos Boozer's expiring contract all are reportedly available), they have been far more active in their hunt for Anthony, with Yahoo Sports' Adrian Wojnarowski writing last week that both the Bulls and Rockets were considered front runners for Anthony's services. A report Sunday noted that Anthony reportedly has been doing his homework on the Bulls and city of Chicago.
> 
> And while Rose's comments likely will be blown out or proportion, it's important to note that Rose, if the initial reports are true, didn't say anything about not wanting to play with Anthony. Anyone would love to have Anthony's 28 points per night in their lineup, if the money was right, especially on a team that ranked last in the NBA in scoring a year ago as the Bulls did.
> 
> Lawrence's report also mentioned that Anthony had not returned calls from Bulls center Joakim Noah, according to those close to the Knicks' All-Star. There are a number of reasons for why Anthony wouldn't have called Noah back yet, the most likely being that Anthony technically is not a free agent (he's expected to opt out of his deal Monday) and is still deciding his future. Once Anthony opts out and July 1 comes around - when teams may contact free agents - Anthony may continue the conversations he had with Noah during All-Star weekend about coming to the Windy City.
> 
> http://www.csnchicago.com/bulls/report-derrick-rose-prefers-kevin-love-carmelo-anthony


It's a no-brainer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

And Carmelo hasn't been in a bad situation with New York?

I'd agree that going forward you'd obviously take the 25 year old over the 30 year old. But as far as winning a title in the next 1-2 seasons, I have more faith in Melo than a guy who's never played in the playoffs before.


----------



## WWE

LeBron James' wife posted a picture on Instagram of her praising Akron.. With her saying 'the countdown is real'. 

... And Here we go. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Macker

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35771114 said:


> You can actually build a foundation with Love. He's just been in a bad situation in Minnesota ( with lousy recruiting and poor drafting ). They could've drafted Curry in 2009, but instead drafted Jonny Flynn ( lel ). Just bad management. Love is actually efficient ( really efficient ), has a good BBIQ, great rebounder, and understands the team concept.


Love and Melo are the same as they both can't play a lick of D. Yes the wolves have the worst management in the league but k love is not a team player hes in it for himself, And even though curry has been one of my favorite players since college everybody in their moms questioned his pg ability he was more of a sg coming in.

For the Bulls it depends on how rose comes back, and if he can get to the bucket like he did back when he was that guy. If so then love would be a nice number 2. Otherwise they need a guy like melo who can make something out of nothing on offence.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> LeBron James' wife posted a picture on Instagram of her praising Akron.. With her saying 'the countdown is real'.
> 
> ... And Here we go.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well it is the offseason. And in the offseason generally a large number of players return to their hometowns or whatever city their main residence is in until the season starts back up so there's a high chance the "countdown" could just be that.

But I know the media will spin this into a way to confirm LeBron's going back to Cleveland.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

ppl dont understand the difference between Akron and Cleveland :lmao


and Rose probably prefers Love because Rose wants to handle ALL the ball handling duties..Doesnt want to share


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Joel said:


> Who do you guys think is a better fit for the Bulls (playing with Rose, Butler and Noah); Melo or Love?


In a vacuum, I take Love. I personally like Love a little more, but with Chicago's current lineup and likely pieces needed to acquire Love or Melo, it's gotta be Melo. Love's age is great, but Melo fits the team's needs better as Noto states:



Notorious said:


> Would rather have a Rose/Butler/Melo/Taj/Noah starting lineup than Rose/Butler/Dunleavy/Love/Noah


If it's Love/Dunleavy vs. Taj/Melo, I take Taj and Melo. That said, I would gladly take either over neither. Both preferably. :side:


----------



## WWE

Duncan is returning for one more season :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

I think it was pretty obvious that Duncan was going to return. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Sign Carmelo, and trade for Afflalo. Rose/Butler/Afflalo/Carmelo/Noah...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> ppl dont understand the difference between Akron and Cleveland :lmao
> 
> 
> and Rose probably prefers Love because Rose wants to handle ALL the ball handling duties..Doesnt want to share


One day they might. One day.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Parker said:


> Duncan is returning for one more season :mark:
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's not human. He's a spirit. He will play for San Antonio forever :


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*










Sixers supposed new secondary Logo on the left :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

HeatWave said:


> Sixers supposed new secondary Logo on the left :lmao


:allen1 That is terrible. I miss the 97-2009 logo 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade

DashingRKO said:


> :allen1 That is terrible. I miss the 97-2009 logo
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Arcade said:


> Same here.


 I miss these jerseys as well. Although they had them for a year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Jazz reportedly offering the Cavs Derrick Favors, Alec Burks and the #5 pick to the Cavs for the #1 pick and Jarrett Jack.

I think that would be a pretty great haul for Cleveland honestly...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> Jazz reportedly offering the Cavs Derrick Favors, Alec Burks and the #5 pick to the Cavs for the #1 pick and Jarrett Jack.
> 
> I think that would be a pretty great haul for Cleveland honestly...


Except with Bennett & Thompson, you wouldn't need Favors. Soooo I wonder how Cavs would manage that logjam


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Except with Bennett & Thompson, you wouldn't need Favors. Soooo I wonder how Cavs would manage that logjam


It makes Thompson expendable IMO.

Or...they could play small ball with Favors at the 5 like Utah did. Since we know Varejao is bound to get hurt.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

That would be a great deal for Cleveland, Favors is a beast


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> It makes Thompson expendable IMO.
> 
> Or...they could play small ball with Favors at the 5 like Utah did. Since we know Varejao is bound to get hurt.


Waiters thinks he or Kyrie will be on the move as well. Guess they can package Waiters/Thompson for someone too..But if Cavs move down, I have no idea who they'd be interested in getting. Unless they're dropping to get Embiid


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Waiters thinks he or Kyrie will be on the move as well. Guess they can package Waiters/Thompson for someone too..But if Cavs move down, I have no idea who they'd be interested in getting. Unless they're dropping to get Embiid


Well the Jazz want Wiggins apparently so I'll assume a scenario like the Cavs take Wiggins #1 and then if Embiid drops to #5 they pull the trigger.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Utah gets Wiggins, Hayward gone?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



HeatWave said:


> Utah gets Wiggins, Hayward gone?


Not necessarily, they'd also be losing Burks so I think Hayward at 2 and Wiggins at the 3 or vice versa is fine.

I'm not expecting Hayward to return to Utah regardless though. I think someone will overpay for him and Utah lets him walk or tries to work out a sign and trade.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Pacers should go after Hayward. And if that fails, see if GSW has any interest in making a swap for Klay


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Pacers can't afford him. And I think Klay's better than Hayward.

I see Hayward landing in either Phoenix or Boston if he isn't back in Utah. Phoenix has heavy interest in him and earlier this year were rumored to have been willing to max him, Boston also has a lot of interest in him outside of the obvious Brad Stevens connection.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35744066 said:


> It's starting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame him though. Go ahead and get paid.


If Patty is getting paid, it wont be here.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



ABrown said:


> If Patty is getting paid, it wont be here.


That bad of a shape huh...

I heard you all trying to trade Shumpert for a late 1st rounder. OKC's handprints seems to be all over it. They were interested in him during the trade deadline. Thunder have assets to flirt with too. 2 picks in the 20's...

http://www.postingandtoasting.com/2014/6/23/5834136/knicks-draft-trade-first-rounder-iman-shumpert


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35810938 said:


> That bad of a shape huh...
> 
> I heard you all trying to trade Shumpert for a late 1st rounder. OKC's handprints seems to be all over it. They were interested in him during the trade deadline. Thunder have assets to flirt with too. 2 picks in the 20's...
> 
> http://www.postingandtoasting.com/2014/6/23/5834136/knicks-draft-trade-first-rounder-iman-shumpert


He's not the type of a player OKC lacks. He's like a younger Sefolosha. They need a shooter @ SG, not another defensively oriented player.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Hayward will follow Brad Stevens to Boston.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Notorious said:


> Well the Jazz want Wiggins apparently


Almost positive the Jazz take Parker, the guys a mormon so Utah probably sees him as someone they can keep long term.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

So Lebron opted out according to this tweet i just read.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Ah you beat me to it. LeBron is unleahsed :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

:lmao

I am hearing that as well. Amazing. 

I will lol x a trillion if they all opt out then all sign with the Heat w/ Melo.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Please don't let him go to the Rockets... I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## Myers

I will laugh my ass off he goes back to Cleaveland. I wonder if the Celtics or the Lakers will even bother.


----------



## DA

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Oh lawd almighty here we go

Just stay away from Melo plz


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35820050 said:


> Please don't let him go to the Rockets... I'm trying not to worry.


Cleveland probably throwing parties right now. HE COMIN HOME :homer6.


Although he won't be :bron2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> So Lebron opted out according to this tweet i just read.


water is wet


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Although he won't be :bron2


Edit: Wrong gif :lol


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*

Longer it takes Wade to decide what he does, the closer to chaos we are..Wade opts in, the NBA will be freaking chaos..

that is unless Bosh pulls a Seth Rollins and takes that max from some team *cough* Houston *cough*


----------



## JM

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



₵ash®;35616914 said:


> East:
> 
> Miami
> Chicago
> Indiana
> Toronto
> Washington
> Brooklyn
> Charlotte
> Boston
> 
> West:
> 
> San Antonio
> Oklahoma City
> LA Clippers
> Houston
> Golden State
> Dallas
> Portland
> Phoenix or Memphis
> ( Almost identical from this past year on the West )
> 
> Very early finals prediction: Spurs vs Heat 3.
> *Yes. I said it. Quote me when it happens.*


:aryalol


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










Let's go!!!!


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

He's coming back to Miami, they're just restructuring his (and probably Wade's and Bosh's) deal.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Already predicted that. Don't copy me boiiiii.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> Let's go!!!!


I'd lol so hard if Lebron played under :jordan


----------



## DA

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

That must be why he STARED at MJ while dunking :hmm:

"Hey, look what I can do :lelbron"

"Very good, sonny. Come to my team :jordan2"


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

:lol


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Cleveland probably throwing parties right now. HE COMIN HOME :homer6.
> 
> 
> Although he won't be :bron2


The majority of the people I know and talk to are indifferent to him coming back.

If he does, cool. If not, we're trying to build are own thing with a new coach and the #1 pick


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










Maybe he is giving Miami a run-around :lebron8


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Look at how hyped you guys are about LeBron becoming a free agent :kobe9


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

what if lebron goes to houston







its a longshot but hey a guy can dream


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HiddenFlaw said:


> what if lebron goes to houston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a longshot but hey a guy can dream












Eww.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Just when ESPN was covering all sports again...


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> Look at how hyped you guys are about LeBron becoming a free agent :kobe9


*SHUT UP NOTORIOUS THIS IS WHAT YOU DO IN THE OFF-SEASON*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35821826 said:


> Maybe he is giving Miami a run-around :lebron8


Step 1: Opt out
Step 2: Take paycut
Step 3: improve team


It's not rocket science


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> *SHUT UP NOTORIOUS THIS IS WHAT YOU DO IN THE OFF-SEASON*



*YEAH! WHAT JM SAID!*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

In other news... Nick Young and Mo Williams opts out!!1!


----------



## Arcade

Just when I thought free agency couldn't get anymore crazier than last year's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I really really hope Lebron doesn't join forces with Melo. There was a time when players preferred beating other greats instead of joining them...all the time...which is what James would be doing. I'm not talking about Melo joining the heat, I'm talking about Melo/Lebron joining another team together just to win together.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

if pat riley keeps lbj/bosh/wade then signs melo i'm pretty sure silver nixes that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

How could Silver nix it if nothing illegal happens?

It's not illegal for players to take paycuts and/or it's not illegal for great players to team up.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Oh gawd, here we go again.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

:cool2











http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11128345/nba-teams-gear-runs-lebron-james-carmelo-anthony


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

do the Bulls have a chance?


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Pressure is on Bosh and Wade to take cuts too now. lol @ how much defeat that's admitting though. Melo we can't beat a bunch of old men in San Antonio, plz help


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> Melo we can't beat a bunch of old men in San Antonio, plz help


San Antonio was actually younger than that Heat team, but alright :lol


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

"multiple teams have begun exploring moves"

lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

And Philly aren't one of them to go after Bron or Melo :shaq


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Champ said:


> if pat riley keeps lbj/bosh/wade then signs melo i'm pretty sure silver nixes that.


LEL, why the fuck would he do anything? This is in no way similar to what Stern did between the Lakers/Pelicans.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35834530 said:


> San Antonio was actually younger than that Heat team, but alright :lol


Stealth edit there. Stealth.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Mikey Damage said:


> do the Bulls have a chance?


Hypothetically speaking, if Chicago were to amnesty Boozer, sign and trade Gibson, Dunleavy, and change for Melo, and sign LeBron for a discount, they could do that. Will it happen, not at all. I don't think LeBron would ever play in Chicago.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> Stealth edit there. Stealth.


:doh


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> How could Silver nix it if nothing illegal happens?
> 
> It's not illegal for players to take paycuts and/or it's not illegal for great players to team up.


don't be ignorant lel. the league has the right to determine that certain trades can affect the balance and integrity of the league. I'm 99% sure silver nixes the deal if melo goes to miami.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Champ said:


> don't be ignorant lel. the league has the right to determine that certain trades can affect the balance and integrity of the league. I'm 99% sure silver nixes the deal if melo goes to miami.


Breh, Silver was on NBATV talking about this during the Finals. He's not going to nix the deal if nothing illegal happens. There is no rule saying a team can't sign a certain free agent because it'll make them too good.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

if there's an interview out there with silver directly saying "i'm going to allow it", post it.

btw, there was nothing illegal about chris paul to the lakers and that got nixed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

This was Silver's exact quote when he was asked about Carmelo going to Miami:

"If a player is willing to take less money than they could otherwise make somewhere else to come together with other players, in our current system that is exactly their right so I'm not concerned about it."

http://www.nba.com/video/channels/nba_tv/2014/06/13/20140612-gt-silver.nba/ (It's around the 4:30 mark)


Chris Paul's trade didn't get nixed because of legal reasons.

The Hornets at the time were owned by the NBA, meaning that all other owners in the league had a say in what went on with the team. The other owners, led by Dan Gilbert & I think Mark Cuban pressured Stern into vetoing the deal because they knew the Lakers were going to get Dwight next and they felt the Hornets didn't get a good package. There was nothing illegal done on their part, since they were technically owners of the team they had a right to do it if they felt like it. This is a completely different situation.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

he's saying it's a player's right to take a pay cut. the way I see it he's unfazed until it comes across his desk.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

It's really kinda sad and pathetic that this is what the league has come to. The best player in the game has to team up with other superstars to win titles and when he gets soundly destroyed by good old fashioned team basketball, his answer is to find another superstar to team up with. If Melo does join the Heat with James/Bosh/Wade, I'll probably just go ahead and skip the Eastern conference playoffs next season. All this team up shit has entirely destroyed any kind of competitive balance that might have existed in the East. In a perfect world, the new big 4 in Miami would cakewalk to the Finals and get their asses beatdown yet again by the Spurs. It would be a damned good lesson for all the kiddies out there that when basketball is played the right way as a team, it'll embarrass the superstars of the world.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

LeBron should come to OKC we would be amazing :durant


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

So if he's saying the players have every right to take paycuts if they team up why would he nix the trade?

And then that creates a slippery slope because it's completely unfair to say to a player, oh you can't take a paycut to play for Miami but you can take a paycut to play for the other 29 teams in the league.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

It wouldn't get nixed. The NBA can't get in a precedence of gauging players and determining a line for how many elite players a team can have and determining when this line has been crossed. The union would have a fit.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

you just want the heat to win a title again, jm. pls go.

we'll see what happens if melo does decide to go there I guess.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I think it's fair to point out just how cheap San Antonio's big three are playing for in comparison to how much they are worth to the team. Tony Parker for $12.5 Million (or whatever number it is) and Timmy for $10 Mill is a damn good bargain.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Duncan decided to take a paycut years ago so SA could get the necessary role players to still compete. He could've been a selfish prick and command 15-18 mil but he understands where he's at in his career and also the importance of building a team foundation.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Champ said:


> you just want the heat to win a title again, jm. pls go.
> 
> we'll see what happens if melo does decide to go there I guess.


I haven't made my prediction for 2014/15 yet. Once I do that is who I will want to win. I hate being wrong Champ.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35836370 said:


> Duncan decided to take a paycut years ago so SA could get the necessary role players to still compete. He could've been a selfish prick and command 15-18 mil but he understands where he's at in his career and also the importance of building a team foundation.


So Duncan, Parker & Manu taking paycuts = Classy, unselfish guys who care more about winning than money.

LeBron, Bosh & Wade taking paycuts = Douchebags who fear competition

And yeah I know the Spurs Big 3 are up in age now but they were taking paycuts when they were younger too and were praised for it.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

i'd like to see bron join the hornets. big al, bron, and walker would be a title team, but not a superpower. they got the old team name back, the buzz, bron. him joining the hornets, and melo going some place like boston, or chicago would be a lot better for the league than them joining forces.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> LeBron, Bosh & Wade taking paycuts = Douchebags who fear competition


:hmm: I don't know how you came up with that. I never suggested that was any case with them. Maybe that's a narrative from somewhere.

One example however would be Kobe. He should've taken one.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> Pressure is on Bosh and Wade to take cuts too now. lol @ how much defeat that's admitting though. Melo we can't beat a bunch of old men in San Antonio, plz help


Bosh already said publicly he would...Wade is the one who has kept quiet lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35836674 said:


> :hmm: I don't know how you came up with that. I never suggested that was any case with them. Maybe that's a narrative from somewhere.
> 
> One example however would be Kobe. He should've taken one.


Well then my bad, but there's a lot who think that and they know who they are.

------
Anyway, to change subject.

Marc Stein is reporting rumored talks between the Kings & Pistons centered around Josh Smith. He said one version he's heard is Derrick Williams & Jason Thompson going to Detroit with Jason Terry going to a 3rd team.

The Kings motivation is that they covet Rondo, Josh Smith is Rondo's best friend, so they think it'll help them in recruiting Rondo if they have Josh Smith. For the Pistons it's obviously to get out of Josh Smith's awful contract but also because they want to bring back Greg Monroe, the big lineup of Smith at the 3 and Monroe at the 4 didn't work out and because they don't think they would be able to afford Monroe's new deal (Which will be the max or near-max), plus Smith's big deal, as well as Drummond's when his extension comes up. Plus with Detroit getting rid of Josh Smith it's pretty much addition by subtraction just like Toronto moving on from Gay.

Lord jesus please let it come true. Rudy Gay & Josh Smith on the same team bama4


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Rudy gon opt out if that happens


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Rudy already opted in bama4


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> Rudy Gay & Josh Smith on the same team bama4


Eh. Who else would be able to shoot though... Yeah........ Lots of ball stopping.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

This would certainly mean Isaiah is gone, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

From what I've read the Kings may let Isaiah walk or work out a sign-and-trade. And this was before the stuff about Josh Smith came out.

Kings really don't have a lot of cap flexibility and plus they felt Ray McCallum played well as a starter late in the season when Isaiah was hurt so to them they think it makes Isaiah expendable.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> Rudy already opted in bama4


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I wonder what the market for Isaiah would look like. I don't see many teams looking at him as their potential starting Point Guard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I wonder what the market for Isaiah would look like. I don't see many teams looking at him as their potential starting Point Guard.


Hmm...

Looking at who's got cap space and who has a need at PG

Lakers (Obvious)
Miami (Depending on what happens with the Big 3)
Milwaukee (It's been said they view Knight as a SG)
Orlando (I think Jameer's a backup at this point but I also think they'll draft a PG instead of signing one so that remains to be seen)
Toronto (Depending on what happens with Lowry & Vasquez)

So yeah...I don't really think there's gonna be a big market for Isaiah as a starter. Kings might be able to retain him on a cheap deal.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Looking at who's got cap space and who has a need at PG
> 
> Lakers (Obvious)
> Miami (Depending on what happens with the Big 3)
> Milwaukee (It's been said they view Knight as a SG)
> Orlando (I think Jameer's a backup at this point but I also think they'll draft a PG instead of signing one so that remains to be seen)
> Toronto (Depending on what happens with *Lowry *& Vasquez)
> 
> So yeah...I don't really think there's gonna be a big market for Isaiah as a starter. Kings might be able to retain him on a cheap deal.


He's resigning damnit!!



Vasquez can go and ENNIS can come in.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> From what I've read the Kings may let Isaiah walk or work out a sign-and-trade. And this was before the stuff about Josh Smith came out.
> 
> Kings really don't have a lot of cap flexibility and plus they felt Ray McCallum played well as a starter late in the season when Isaiah was hurt so to them they think it makes Isaiah expendable.


Also, I think they might draft Payton if they don't trade that pick. He's a defensive piece they need going forward.


Or they draft Saric/Harris/Stauskas/McDermott to improve their 3pt shooting :side:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> Vasquez can go and ENNIS can come in.


Well ah... Too bad he's not dropping to #20 unless a trade up :lol


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

The double standard is strong as NOTO said.

I wonder what thegothguy123yo234®©™ thinks of all this.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35840434 said:


> Well ah... Too bad he's not dropping to #20 unless a trade up :lol


Why? Because your goofy mock that can be ripped apart said so lol. A lot of people disagree with you.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Edit:



JM said:


> Why? Because your goofy mock that can be ripped apart said so lol. A lot of people disagree with you.


Lol nice. Because if you look back through the pages it was not really negatives. Positives covering the surface. Even got a green rep :homer4



Spoiler: Some evidence






> *Not bad*..couple gripes:
> - i highly doubt randle falls to 10(despite what Chad Ford says)
> - elfrid payton at #12 seems too high
> - rodney hood at #18 seems low.
> - no Jordan Adams in the 1st?





> There's no way Orlando will take Aaron Gordon with Smart still on the table.
> 
> I also think you have Cleanthony Early too low and Jarnell Stokes too high but other than that it seems like a *pretty good list.*





Which were followed up by good responses.

But of course it's going to be disagreements. I would show the rep, but that's too much. Looks like I already won this anyway.










I'm pretty good at this. Maybe I should join the debate league


----------



## WWE

Rumors be swirling that LeBron is interested in joining the Clippers. 

Ugh. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

LeBron going to the West? :Jordan

Don't see that happening


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Well there are some legit reasons to why he'll join the Spurs :duncan

http://www.poundingtherock.com/2014/6/24/5839214/things-that-will-never-happen


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










* Sigh *. One day... One day...


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Parker said:


> Rumors be swirling that LeBron is interested in joining the Clippers.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because going 4 years with a guy who declined every year due to knee injuries wasnt good enough. So he'll take his chances with 2 more


----------



## Arcade

Parker said:


> Rumors be swirling that LeBron is interested in joining the Clippers.


Dirtsheets. :lel


----------



## seabs

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

*You lot are gonna look very silly when Lebron joins the EUROLEAGUE.*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Seabs said:


> *You lot are gonna look very silly when Lebron joins TEAM USA.*







( :lol my bad. Got too carried away. Won't happen again. Back to the soccer thread  )


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

orlando is reportedly offering afflalo along with their 4th and 12th overall picks for cleveland's 1st.

the parker/wiggins thirst is real.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I don't blame them. I want Jabari Parker too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Sounds good to me. :kobe9


----------



## Zen

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

LeBron always gotta one up Melo :bron5

The Decision II


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

magic would be giving up a lot. i think embiid's the only sure thing star in this draft, except for it wouldn't surprise me if his career goes the greg oden path. also heard the celts are trying to trade for the #1 pick... hopefully it's to get love.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Magic wouldn't really be giving up a lot, honestly. Trading 4, 12 and an expiring Afflalo for #1 seems like a pretty good deal to me for them.

And I doubt Danny would trade up for the #1 pick just to flip it for Love.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

it just seems like to me, the #4 pick in the draft could turn out to be as good as #1. giving up that plus 12, and afflalo, who proved himself to be a stud this year, seems like a lot to me. and it depends, if rondo is involved in the trade, then it obviously has nothing to do with love, but if he isn't, it very well could.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I don't know why Rondo would be involved in a trade for the #1 pick since the Cavs are already set at PG, unless you're implying that there would be a 3rd team.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

i just feel like when you're trading for the #1 pick in the draft, there's always a decent chance it'll require your best player.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*






Hubie giving lectures about handchecking :banderas


----------



## JM

₵ash®;35841170 said:


> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nice. Because if you look back through the pages it was not really negatives. Positives covering the surface. Even got a green rep :homer4
> 
> 
> Which were followed up by good responses.
> 
> But of course it's going to be disagreements. I would show the rep, but that's too much. Looks like I already won this anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty good at this. Maybe I should join the debate league


lol I was mostly kidding but your first suggested pick for the Raps sucked. Second one was more likely. And the Bulls taking 2 point guards is highly improbable. Other than that, nothing jumped out at me.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> lol I was mostly kidding


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Wanna see a dead body?



> Amin Elhassan @AminESPN
> Wait....don't you mean a "cable television network"?! RT @WojYahooNBA: ESPN first reported opt-out.





> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA
> @AminESPN You have 75 guys there. You really should break every story. I'd be more worried about that than me


 Been laughing at that since this morning


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> Magic wouldn't really be giving up a lot, honestly. Trading 4, 12 and an expiring Afflalo for #1 seems like a pretty good deal to me for them.
> 
> And I doubt Danny would trade up for the #1 pick just to flip it for Love.


Doesn't matter, Cleveland isn't doing a stupid trade like that. Good luck with that one Orlando


----------



## TAR

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*


















A man can dream can't he? :side:


----------



## Dub

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

You can tell that is photoshop, rose is standing.


----------



## Zen

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

For a guy that everyone "hates", they sure are thirsty for the guy :bron3


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> For a guy that everyone "hates", they sure are thirsty for the guy :bron3


I wouldn't want him on The Spurs. He would completely fuck up their team chemistry and they would have to give up too many of their key role players to get him.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Tater said:


> I wouldn't want him on The Spurs. He would completely fuck up their team chemistry and they would have to give up too many of their key role players to get him.


lol you're a moron. LeBron isn't Kobe, LeBron would fit extremely well with the Spurs because of his playmaking abilities. Stop trying to be a hard-ass because it makes you look like a complete moron tbh. If for nothing else, just having him on your team would mean the other teams don't.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Fissiks said:


> lol *you're a moron.* LeBron isn't Kobe, LeBron would fit extremely well with the Spurs because of his playmaking abilities. Stop trying to be a hard-ass because it makes *you look like a complete moron* tbh. If for nothing else, just having him on your team would mean the other teams don't.


Says the person who is incapable of comprehending the rules and therefore flames outside of Rants.

:draper2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> For a guy that everyone "hates", they sure are thirsty for the guy :bron3


Well yeah. He might be an asshole, but he's still the best player on the planet and I'd love to have him on the Bulls. Having said that, him joining the Bulls is a pipedream at best, and something the Bulls shouldn't even waste their time on like in 2010. This summer should be focused on getting :melo, with :love2 being plan B.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> You can tell that is photoshop, rose is standing.


Fatality





Sons Of Liberty said:


> For a guy that everyone "hates", they sure are thirsty for the guy :bron3


Him and Melo seem to be guys you hate seeing on the opposing team, but would love on your team. Maybe Melo..Not sure. I assume there's about 5-6 guys like that right now


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Fissiks said:


> lol you're a moron. LeBron isn't Kobe, LeBron would fit extremely well with the Spurs because of his playmaking abilities. Stop trying to be a hard-ass because it makes you look like a complete moron tbh. If for nothing else, just having him on your team would mean the other teams don't.


I don't know if He'd fit tbh. Spurs are about system first. Would LeBron be ready to sacrifice his numbers for the greater good ??


Plus, the Spurs are already favourites to repeat next year and people'd want to see LeBron there ? This would be unfair for the other teams LOL. Spurs would be so unstoppable.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



TNA Original said:


> I don't know if He'd fit tbh. Spurs are about system first. Would LeBron be ready to sacrifice his numbers for the greater good ??


That was the whole point of him going to Miami


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> That was the whole point of him going to Miami


I'm talking about his game numbers (ppg, asists, min/g etc....), not his salary.

I know when he came to Miami, he wouldn't be the sole option anymore but his numbers didn't take that much of a hit.

Anyway I don't know, I just don't see him with the Spurs. He loves the spotlights and spotlights love him and the SAS just are just the opposite. Just my opinion though.


What LeBron should do is a very hard question to answer :

He may be the most scrutinized player of all time. His every moves are watched and commented. He's got the much pressure on his shoulders and his pubic image took a hard hit after the Decision.

I think him leaving Miami the year they aren't able to win the title anymore would be another hard blow for his image because he'd look like he's leaving a sinking ship (The Miami Heat AREN'T a siniking ship but when talking about LeBron, a lot of people overreact).

IMO, he has two very good options :

-stay in Miami. The roster will need some changes but the franchise has people doing a great job.

-Go back to Cleveland. The only departure that wouldn't be too hard on LeBron's image. Going back to his home state, to his first franchise would be the typical nice story media and casuals love. Plus, he'd have a better roster than he ever had when he played for the Cavs between 03 and 10. The Cavs with the first pick + LeBron would look very good.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

People expected his numbers to go down though... they just didn't. Mostly because the Heat have always struggled to find consistency outside the big 3.

Lebron is capable of getting EVERYONE involved and still get his own. I don't really think it would be an issue at all and people think he cares about that stuff more than he does. He's not Melo. 

He's not going to the Spurs though, that article was a joke and I'm not even sure why it's been considered.

Pretty sure it's at least an 85% he stays with the Heat. He's just putting the pressure on, that's all.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



TNA Original said:


> I'm talking about his game numbers (ppg, asists, min/g etc....), not his salary.


So am I


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> So am I


Ok wasn't sure.


----------



## Arcade

Are we really discussing about Lebron going to the Spurs?


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I have always maintained the position that I despise LeBron the man. I'm not a hater who tries to say he isn't any good. I realize all too well how good he is. I question his intangibles at times but there is no denying that he is the best player on the planet.

That said... I still say The Spurs are better off without him. They have already shown that they can beat him without prime age superstars. Duncan is still solid but is well beyond past his prime. As for Parker and Ginobli, say what you will about them but in all realities they play the roles of really good role players. Even Duncan is basically a role player these days. There is no one person on The Spurs who you can point at right now and say "that is a superstar".

That's why I can say with confidence that LeBron would NOT be a good addition to the Spurs. Even if he is willing to take a paycut, his salary is still going to be too high to keep the important role players that make The Spurs the championship team that they are today.

I've heard the argument that guys like Duncan, Ginobli and Parker have taken paycuts and are praised for it... while guys like LeBron, Bosh and Wade have taken paycuts and get killed for it. 

I have two points in response to that:

#1: Duncan is too old to be considered a superstar on the level of LBJ/Bosh/Wade anymore and Parker/Ginobli have never been considered superstars on the level of LBJ/Bosh/Wade.

#2: I am going to make the point that The Spurs "Big 3" are actually paid adequately right now compared to the minutes they play and the production they produce.

Here's the thing... The Spurs do not expect the same kind of minutes and production out of their Big 3 as The Heat do. They got what they paid for out of them and the rest of the team money went to building a really good fucking team of role players. Technically, Kawhi is a "role player" and that was their MVP in the Finals.

The Spurs. The CHAMPS. They won it with old school, fundamental, team basketball... and I fucking LOVE IT! :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Ya we shouldn't be.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Tater said:


> I have always maintained the position that I despise LeBron the man. I'm not a hater who tries to say he isn't any good. I realize all too well how good he is. I question his intangibles at times but there is no denying that he is the best player on the planet.
> 
> That said... I still say The Spurs are better off without him. They have already shown that they can beat him without prime age superstars. Duncan is still solid but is well beyond past his prime. As for Parker and Ginobli, say what you will about them but in all realities they play the roles of really good role players. Even Duncan is basically a role player these days. There is no one person on The Spurs who you can point at right now and say "that is a superstar".
> 
> That's why I can say with confidence that LeBron would NOT be a good addition to the Spurs. Even if he is willing to take a paycut, his salary is still going to be too high to keep the important role players that make The Spurs the championship team that they are today.
> 
> I've heard the argument that guys like Duncan, Ginobli and Parker have taken paycuts and are praised for it... while guys like LeBron, Bosh and Wade have taken paycuts and get killed for it.
> 
> I have two points in response to that:
> 
> #1: Duncan is too old to be considered a superstar on the level of LBJ/Bosh/Wade anymore and Parker/Ginobli have never been considered superstars on the level of LBJ/Bosh/Wade.
> 
> #2: I am going to make the point that The Spurs "Big 3" are actually paid adequately right now compared to the minutes they play and the production they produce.
> 
> Here's the thing... The Spurs do not expect the same kind of minutes and production out of their Big 3 as The Heat do. They got what they paid for out of them and the rest of the team money went to building a really good fucking team of role players. Technically, Kawhi is a "role player" and that was their MVP in the Finals.
> 
> The Spurs. The CHAMPS. They won it with old school, fundamental, team basketball... and I fucking LOVE IT! :mark:


1) Just because the Spurs beat the Heat doesn't mean they wouldn't be better with Lebron on their team. There isn't a team in this league that wouldn't be better with Lebron on the team. Fact.

2) Parker is a star in this league, not a role player. 

3) The Spurs beat the Heat by guys stepping up HUGE and playing like stars. So you can't say it's just about a bunch of role players playing a role blah blah blah

4) Duncan has been taking paycuts for a long time. Not just right now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Arcade said:


> Are we really discussing about Lebron going to the Spurs?


Westbrook went to the Spurs on 2k in MyCareer mode, so I'll be discussing that when his contract is up


The "team basketball" shtick is weak imo...It's only considered team basketball when shots are falling for role players and that's dumb. I honestly feel the league right now plays more team ball across the board than say 10-12 years ago.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I agree, people take this TEAM BALL JIZZ AT THE SPURS FUNDAMENTALS way too far.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> 1) Just because the Spurs beat the Heat doesn't mean they wouldn't be better with Lebron on their team. There isn't a team in this league that wouldn't be better with Lebron on the team. Fact.
> 
> 2) Parker is a star in this league, not a role player.
> 
> 3) The Spurs beat the Heat by guys stepping up HUGE and playing like stars. So you can't say it's just about a bunch of role players playing a role blah blah blah
> 
> 4) Duncan has been taking paycuts for a long time. Not just right now.


I... :lol

...respectfully disagree.

1: You are absolutely and indisputably wrong about this one. Here's the problem and I have already pointed this out... bringing in LeBron would cost them the team that makes them a championship team. You can't just go and add LeBron and expect to keep what made you a champ in the first place.

2: Parker WAS a star. Right now, he is paid for what he gives. You can't take Tony Parker at this stage of his career and build a team around him. Again, he is paid adequately for what he offers. 

3: Quite frankly, you're full of shit on this one. The Spurs didn't beat The Heat by playing like stars. They beat The Heat by playing like a team. Your opinion here is absolute dumbass delusional if you believe this point. Yes, The Spurs absolutely DID beat The Heat with a bunch of role players playing their role.

4: Duncan has always gotten the pay that was deserved to him. When he played a bigger role, he got more pay. When he started playing a lesser role, he got less pay. The Big Fundamental knows what is best for business. He signs the contracts according to his worth and what he can get signed around him.

See, here's the thing that so many jackasses fail to understand... a 38 year old superstar taking the money appropriate to his age and production ain't even fucking close to the same thing as some superstar best in the world BITCH having to take a paycut to play teamup superstar basketball to buy his rings. Timmy stuck through the good and bad and fucking WORKED for his shit. LeBron, no matter how great a player he is, will always be viewed by the masses as a little *bitch* who had to buy his championships.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

JM why is basketball such an awful game?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

:lmao @ this guy trying to say a player that has already preferred passing/racking up assists and always looking to take the best possible shot rather than just chucking shots up(you dont shoot 58% with a Kobe Bryant shot selection) and attacking all the time. Lebron would STRIVE in the Spurs offense, so please take your ignorance somewhere else because this is remarkably wrong.


And Parker IS a star. pls go.



edit: tater probably thinks jordan would ruin the Spurs. He shoots too much. :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

But isn't basketball about perfecting the *fundamentals* and make precise *passing* so everyone on the *team* can contribute!?

Ah forget it :lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

UDFK I think you mean THRIVE.


Btw, there is way too much of an obsession with RINGS. Championships are not an individual achievement in a team sport. Basketball is probably the worst team sport in American sports, but one guy still won't win a title by himself.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



MrMister said:


> Btw, there is way too much of an obsession with RINGS. *Championships are not an individual achievement in a team sport.* Basketball is probably the worst team sport in American sports, but one guy still won't win a title by himself.


^.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

@mrmr, nah, STRIVE. :kobe3




Tater said:


> See, here's the thing that so many jackasses fail to understand... a 38 year old superstar taking the money appropriate to his age and production ain't even fucking close to the same thing as some superstar best in the world BITCH having to take a paycut to play teamup superstar basketball to buy his rings. *Timmy stuck through *the good and* bad and fucking WORKED for his shit. *LeBron, no matter how great a player he is, will always be viewed by the masses as a little *bitch* who had to buy his championships.


can someone please ban tater from this thread? he's not a spurs fan as he clearly knows nothing about their history. WHAT BAD, tater? seriously, duncan is one of the luckiest superstars of all time as he has ALWAYS had a GREAT supporting cast. fuck out of here with this shit about the bad, the only bad was when they couldnt win a championship because a team was simply_ better_ than theirs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I can't even remember the last time the Spurs were bad. I hate them.

Go from David Robinson to Tim Duncan. PLS GO


----------



## TKOK

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Guess Tater thinks not winning a title every single year is bad.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Red Viper said:


> :lmao @ this guy trying to say a player that has already preferred passing/racking up assists and always looking to take the best possible shot rather than just chucking shots up(you dont shoot 58% with a Kobe Bryant shot selection) and attacking all the time. Lebron would STRIVE in the Spurs offense, so please take your ignorance somewhere else because this is remarkably wrong.
> 
> 
> And Parker IS a star. pls go.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: tater probably thinks jordan would ruin the Spurs. He shoots too much. :ti :ti :ti


Hyperbole is never a sound argument. But, ya know, if it makes you feel better about your stupid opinion... hey, whatever makes ya feel better about yourself.



₵ash®;35869290 said:


> But isn't basketball about perfecting the *fundamentals* and make precise *passing* so everyone on the *team* can contribute!?]


Yes... yes, it is. (Y)



Red Viper said:


> can someone please ban tater from this thread? he's not a spurs fan as he clearly knows nothing about their history. WHAT BAD, tater? seriously, duncan is one of the luckiest superstars of all time as he has ALWAYS had a GREAT supporting cast. fuck out of here with this shit about the bad, the only bad was when they couldnt win a championship because a team was simply_ better_ than theirs.


Let's ban all those with different opinions. Because, ya know, that creates THRILLING discussion.

Good idea.

ositivity


----------



## Notorious

*LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's ho...*



MrMister said:


> I can't even remember the last time the Spurs were bad. I hate them.
> 
> Go from David Robinson to Tim Duncan. PLS GO



They've missed the playoffs like once in the last 25 years and the one year they did they drafted Duncan, so go figure.

Btw lel @ people still acting like Wade & Bosh are superstars. First of all Bosh was never being called a superstar until he became LeBron's teammate. Wade's been hobbling around the court for the last 3 seasons, lel @ anyone trying to pretend he's still a superstar from a production standpoint. He's only a superstar in name value at this point in his career. Regardless of how old they are, Duncan is better than Bosh and Parker is better than Wade.

And Tater your point is false because Duncan, Parker and Manu were taking paycuts when they were in their prime. Just admit that you have a double standard :draper2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



MrMister said:


> I can't even remember the last time the Spurs were bad.


1996-97 season. And they were just tanking to get Duncan.

They weren't really good in 2010 either. 2011 team was overrated and Memphis exposed them. McDyess and Richardson were just bad. Total surprise they made it past 60 wins. Pop = Goat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Tater said:


> Hyperbole is never a sound argument. But, ya know, if it makes you feel better about your stupid opinion... hey, whatever makes ya feel better about yourself.


what i said wasnt a hyperbole at all. Lebron is the best player in the world and you're saying he wouldnt make the Spurs better because he'd ruin their passing and team chemistry even though plenty of players have said how much they enjoy playing with James BECAUSE he gets them involved. And again, he already plays in a Spurs style because he only really cares for high percentage shots, open lanes, etc and likes to pass around the ball to create space/defensive miscues/mismatches/etc.





> Let's ban all those with different opinions. Because, ya know, that creates THRILLING discussion.
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> ositivity



No, lets ban you for pretending your a Spurs fan and claiming Duncan WORKED for his shit when he's had one of the easiest careers for a superstar since Magic Johnson. Seriously.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Tater said:


> I... :lol
> 
> ...respectfully disagree.
> 
> 1: You are absolutely and indisputably wrong about this one. Here's the problem and I have already pointed this out... bringing in LeBron would cost them the team that makes them a championship team. You can't just go and add LeBron and expect to keep what made you a champ in the first place.


You are wrong. That is all. Lebron is pretty much the personification of team ball. People complain that is too passive at times. Passes too much. Would rather someone else take a shot when they have the better look.



> 2: Parker WAS a star. Right now, he is paid for what he gives. You can't take Tony Parker at this stage of his career and build a team around him. Again, he is paid adequately for what he offers.


Parker is a star. I don't care what he is paid. I don't know why you are talking about what he is paid. I didn't say he was under or over paid. What are you talking about? Parker is a star.



> 3: Quite frankly, you're full of shit on this one. The Spurs didn't beat The Heat by playing like stars. They beat The Heat by playing like a team. Your opinion here is absolute dumbass delusional if you believe this point. Yes, The Spurs absolutely DID beat The Heat with a bunch of role players playing their role.


You are delusional. Leonard went off. Mills went off. They weren't just tucked into their roles playing DAT TEAM BALL. JIZZ JIZZ JIZZ. Mills role is not to score more points than minutes played. Leonard is not a 20+ player on 60% shooting. I can go on. 



> See, here's the thing that so many jackasses fail to understand... a 38 year old superstar taking the money appropriate to his age and production ain't even fucking close to the same thing as some superstar best in the world BITCH having to take a paycut to play teamup superstar basketball to buy his rings. Timmy stuck through the good and bad and fucking WORKED for his shit. LeBron, no matter how great a player he is, will always be viewed by the masses as a little *bitch* who had to buy his championships.


I don't know why you keep bringing up the fact that he's 38 when he was taking less pay 10 years ago in his prime. 

How much did Lebron pay for his championships?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

So to clarify Tater, you have a problem with players prioritizing winning over money and taking paycuts so their team could have more cap flexibility to build the best team they could possibly can? Or is it just because it's LeBron?

I kinda feel like this is a lose-lose situation with your biases toward LeBron. He takes a paycut so his team can sign great players and you call him a pussy. And I'm also guessing that if he signed a contract for the most money he could possibly make under the CBA, you'd call him a selfish greedy douchebag who puts himself before the team.

So it sounds to me like this is just a personal issue you have with LeBron, you're not thinking rationally and regardless of what happens you're gonna make LeBron out to be the bad guy. :draper2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Um is Tater an idiot LOL


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Okay... I genuinely need to apologize to the people in this thread.

Not because of my comments... but because of my inability to respond more in free time.

It's not my fault, really... my cable company has been fighting with my internet for a couple of weeks now.

Trust me, I want to argue with all of you with concise responses but my internet is just not allowing me right now.

When this shit is fixed, I am more than happy to continue this debate with you.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

If nobody else likes you Tater, just know I do...


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Tater at least tell us how much Lebron paid for his championships.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Noto, I want to talk to you specifically...

My internet keeps freezing up and I am struggling to get messages through.

I can't debate this topic properly because my of connectivity issues.

When I get this shit sorted, we can continue this discussion.


----------



## Arcade

Tater said:


> Noto, I want to talk to you specifically...
> 
> My internet keeps freezing up and I am struggling to get messages through.
> 
> I can't debate this topic properly because my of connectivity issues.
> 
> When I get this shit sorted, we can continue this discussion.


Type your response on Microsoft Word. Copy and paste text to Wrestling Forum.

Problem solved.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










Imagine what It can become if LeBron leaves ::wade:bron3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Loyalty :ti

I wonder when sport fans will finally realize that loyalty in pro sports is a myth.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Yall make it sound like these dudes be sitting in front of yall getting rubbed down by money


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Apparently Dan Gilbert wants Wiggins but the Cavs front office wants Jabari. FWIW last year the Cavs front office wanted Bennett and Gilbert was against it. The Bucks also reportedly gave Jabari a promise to draft him if he's still there.

And in other draft rumors, the Heat reportedly want Shabazz and plan to try to trade up for him if he doesn't fall to the 26th pick. LeBron likes him and the Heat are looking to upgrade at PG (Although tbh I don't really see Shabazz as an upgrade over Chalmers but I digress). They're reportedly shopping Norris Cole and a future 1st to try to trade up into the late teens to make sure they get him.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> Loyalty :ti
> 
> I wonder when sport fans will finally realize that loyalty in pro sports is a myth.


:duncan is loyal.

:lelbron is smart. It was the right choice to leave Cleveland 4 years. The one hour espn Decision however, was stupid. Other than that, LeBron has always made the right choice in his carreer and I'm sure he'll make the right decision during the summer.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

The decision special wasn't his idea, there were 2 other people on stage and was for charity. Why does he always take the fall for that?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> The decision special wasn't his idea, there were 2 other people on stage and was *for charity*. Why does he always take the fall for that?


I didn't know about that but It's not the point. Whoever the player could have been, I don't think a one hour television show is the right way to announce you're living.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Meh, the top high school players do it all the time when they're announcing what college they're going to.

In hindsight the Decision was obviously a terrible idea, at the time though people were excited about it. IIRC at that time it was the highest rated ESPN special ever. To me it seemed like a lot of people didn't have a problem with it until he said the words "I'm taking my talents to South Beach".

But yeah, knowing what we now it was a terrible idea to go through with and even he's acknowledged it.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

It's a shitty way to treat your (former) employers, tbh. I reckon if he had told Gilbert or whoever in confidence first, then it wouldn't have been so bad on his part.

Everyone makes mistakes though. That's a part of life. Can't punish them forever for it.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Just finished watching the Cavs introduce Blatt and he looks like the real deal, he definitely has more about him than his predecessor, and Ty Lue is a great addition. We'll see how it all works out in due time, but my first impressions are very positive.

Draft tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

the decision was dumb, but we all knew he was gone, the thing is we all expected NY because that's what ESPN fed us, and I think because we all got duped, it made ppl hate the decision show wayyyy more than expected. Not many was dogging it before hand. To be honest, I probably would've been made if he simply did the show just to anounce he was staying lol


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Joel said:


> It's a shitty way to treat your (former) employers, tbh. I reckon if he had told Gilbert or whoever in confidence first, then it wouldn't have been so bad on his part.
> 
> Everyone makes mistakes though. That's a part of life. Can't punish them forever for it.


This. 

Nowadays, It feels like people hate on LeBron just for the sake of hating.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

People are too over sensitive about it. It was for the fans of Miami and it's been 4 years. Move on.

If Lebron was signing with your team and you were at the event where he announced it you would have all been screaming like little girls.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Plz, people. Plz...

The draft is tomorrow. Let us discuss that. Plus, it should already be standard practice to ignore Tater, anyways. The Bucks have given Jabari a promise of he's still there, and Love to Cleveland is dead b/c he won't sign an extension there.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Plz, people. Plz...
> 
> The draft is tomorrow. Let us discuss that. Plus, it should already be standard practice to ignore Tater, anyways. The Bucks have given Jabari a promise of he's still there, and Love to Cleveland is dead b/c he won't sign an extension there.


Stauskus is great...close the thread


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Wolfgang said:


> Just finished watching the Cavs introduce Blatt and he looks like the real deal, he definitely has more about him than his predecessor, and Ty Lue is a great addition. We'll see how it all works out in due time, but my first impressions are very positive.
> 
> Draft tomorrow. :mark:


Believe me, Blatt *is* the real deal. So many great coaching years behind him in Maccabi and he did wonders with that team. I think that we can expect Cavs to sign some 3pt shooters in the off season since he likes to spread the floor much. I just hope he is given at least two seasons to build a team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> Stauskus is great...close the thread


I wanted Brother Stauskas to end up in Boston :jose

Let him fall to #17 :moyes1


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> I wanted Brother Stauskas to end up in Boston :jose
> 
> Let him fall to #17 :moyes1


Boston might want to move up 4 or 5 spots...I think...Maybe not....Draft is thursday right? Swerves are coming:side:


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

parker not a star? a top 15 player isn't a star? tater.. :maury

masai better draft INGLIS in the second round. i'd even consider snagging him in the first. i'm buying into that 7'3 wingspan. he's only 19 and already posseses otherworldly athleticism on top of carrying a frame of 240 :banderas


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*






Sim Bhullar :kobe6

Poor cardio though. Awfully slow even for a big man. But I won't be surprised if someone takes him in the 2nd and stash him.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

bhullar's a phenom but he's also a waste. no athlete that massive could remain 100% healthy over a prolonged period.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35878970 said:


> Sim Bhullar :kobe6
> 
> Poor cardio though. Awfully slow even for a big man. But I won't be surprised if someone takes him in the 2nd and stash him.


No chance lol.... 

Dude is awful. He's barely dominating the lower league with his size. But I have a feeling Raptors will draft him because of his nationality and their superfan, Nav Bhatia, influencing the GMs.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

He has a decent midrange shot, but watching him is kinda cringeworhthy sometimes lol. His post game is meh and you can tell he already wants a Gatorade break.

Maybe if he sheds 25-35 pounds he can progressively work on that cardio ( at least to the point he can make it up and down in transition ). Someone might bite late because of the height though no question.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I'm not sure if I should be excited about some prospects or not. I have no idea if Chicago is trading their picks, drafting at them, trading up, etc. I guess you could say I prefer Free Agency to be before the Draft like in the NFL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Mavs and Knicks close to a deal centered around Tyson Chandler & Raymond Felton for Samuel Dalembert, Jose Calderon and Shane Larkin




Honestly... don't really like this for the Mavs.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Dallas is getting fleeced. Any deal involving Raymond Felton = Pff. I wouldn't pick him up for a game at a park.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> No chance lol....
> 
> Dude is awful. He's barely dominating the lower league with his size. But I have a feeling Raptors will draft him because of his nationality and their superfan, Nav Bhatia, influencing the GMs.


Can't wait for Brampton & Mississauga fans to start overrating this guy fpalm . Dick riding all over Facebook.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

why cuban? just have dirk take a pay cut and use all that cap space you'll have to sign pau + deng. problem solved.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Dallas letting Chandler go after winning the championship sure blew up in their face.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Champ said:


> why cuban? just have dirk take a pay cut and use all that cap space you'll have to sign pau + deng. problem solved.


Nah send Pau to San Antonio and have Dallas sign(if opts out) Deng and trade for Chandler while Dirky Dirk takes a paycut :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

SHANE LARKIN, SUPERSTAR POINT GUARD OF TH NEW YORK KNICKS. :mark:

:Jordan @ Bargani and Calderon being back together again, tho.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Phil gonna make Larkin a star :banderas


Bargnani & Calderon reunited, what a beautiful moment :jose


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I'd just like to let everyone know that Tater is currently replying to this thread.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Lol leave Tater alone. He's my Supernatural buddy. But yeah...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

JIM on a scale of 1-10 with 10 as the only answer, how excited are you for the return of the ruthless Calderon/Bargnani combination?

Pls respawn in a timely fashion


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

4.

It's pretty amusing. I'm not sure what the motivation is for either team really. There isn't really an exciting commodity in that trade. Let's just MAKE A TRADE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Umm you guys you know if the Knicks were somehow able to flip Amare's huge expiring they would be able to afford both LeBron and Melo.....


But who am I kidding, Knicks won't be able to do that :kobe3


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> So to clarify Tater, you have a problem with players prioritizing winning over money and taking paycuts so their team could have more cap flexibility to build the best team they could possibly can? Or is it just because it's LeBron?


*sigh* This is not and has never been about the taking paycuts issue. It's about the teaming up with other superstars issue. Not "stars". "Superstars". The elite level talent in the league. When the Big 3 came together, each were their respective #1 options on their teams. LeBron is the best player in the league. Wade, although he is not that anymore, was a top 5 player in the league. Say what you will about Bosh but he was the #1 option on the Raptors. Now that 3 #1 options can't get the job done, they want to bring in a 4th superstar level #1 option in Carmelo. 

When does the shit end? Why not sign Howard and play Bosh off the bench? Why not sign CP3 to play the point? Wade can't be a starter anymore, so have him come off the bench too and get Harden to be the starting 2. I hear Love wants out of Minnesota, he can be the starting 4. Fuck it, while we're at it, let's just have Durant be LeBron's backup. I mean, who really gives a shit about competitive balance in the league? These guys clearly care more about winning than getting paid. Let's just load up one team and win 10 straight titles. Nope. Nothing wrong with that at all.

fpalm


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Not without a first round pick that's for sure.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

LOL @ Dallas


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Tater said:


> *sigh* This is not and has never been about the taking paycuts issue. It's about the teaming up with other superstars issue. Not "stars". "Superstars". The elite level talent in the league. When the Big 3 came together, each were their respective #1 options on their teams. LeBron is the best player in the league. Wade, although he is not that anymore, was a top 5 player in the league. Say what you will about Bosh but he was the #1 option on the Raptors. Now that 3 #1 options can't get the job done, they want to bring in a 4th superstar level #1 option in Carmelo.
> 
> When does the shit end? Why not sign Howard and play Bosh off the bench? Why not sign CP3 to play the point? Wade can't be a starter anymore, so have him come off the bench too and get Harden to be the starting 2. I hear Love wants out of Minnesota, he can be the starting 4. Fuck it, while we're at it, let's just have Durant be LeBron's backup. I mean, who really gives a shit about competitive balance in the league? These guys clearly care more about winning than getting paid. Let's just load up one team and win 10 straight titles. Nope. Nothing wrong with that at all.
> 
> fpalm


But why the fuck should LeBron, Wade, Bosh or any other player in this league care about competitive balance? Why should the GM's of the teams care about competitive balance?

Let's be honest, only fans care about that. Never in the history of the NBA has a GM been building a team and said "We're not gonna add him because that'll make us too good and mess up the competitive balance of the league", never in the history of the NBA has a player said "I'm not gonna sign with them because that would make them too good and I don't want to ruin the competitive balance in the league".

You're right, Miami's Big 3 couldn't get the job done so now they're trying to improve just like every other team that didn't win the championship. You telling me if your team had a legitimate opportunity to swap Rashard Lewis with Carmelo Anthony you wouldn't be all over it? I don't get this thinking. If Carmelo wants to come and be LeBron's sidekick, is LeBron supposed to say "No I want you to go to the Bulls to preserve competitive balance, I'd rather keep a washed up Rashard Lewis in the starting lineup". It's time to get real and stop living in a fantasy world.

As for your second paragraph, I'm sure if the Heat could roll out that lineup they would. As would any other team in the league. No one gives a shit about competitive balance except fans. And that goes for any sport.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Who cares about LeBron, Knicks just hosed a team for the first time in decades it feels like...This deserves a celebration


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Smh @ Dallas. :lol wow. Ok then... 

What an fleecing. Phil Jackson pulled off some voodoo. Someone notify the authorities.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Did the Knicks and Mavs deal become official?


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

It's close.

Full deal is Jose Calderon, Samuel Dalembert, Wayne Ellington, Shane Larkin and the #34 & #51 picks in the draft for Tyson Chandler and Raymond Felton.

leldallas.

Chandler is not as good as he was in 2011 and Felton is a scrub. Jose's contract is p. bad but he's still a lot better than Felton, Larkin is a solid prospect and Dalembert's deal is non-guaranteed. Not to mention that Chandler is an expiring anyway.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Heat interested in King Kendrick Perkins...


----------



## H

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

That they're even considering this deal is silly. Calderon was so good for Dallas this year and he's leagues better than Felton. I think Chandler can still make a difference in the defensive (and offensive, a little) post, though not the extent that he did during their title run. Dalembert had moments this year, and they rarely used Larkin, so I'm indifferent towards the latter. Throwing in two picks as well. Good Lord at this.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Dallas has officially become retarded as fuck if they do this deal, must really want to dump salary if they giving all that up, or do they even clear up space with this deal :floyd3


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

lol the My Little Pony Krew trying to restore past glories. They will probably make a move for Jason Terry too tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

GIANNIS grew 2 inches this past season; he's 6'11" now. :allen1


----------



## Skins

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

As a Knicks fan, I will take this deal in a HEARTBEAT :mark: PJAX already GOATing


lol @ Dallas thinking they are getting Chandler from 2 yrs ago


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



NAITCH said:


> lol @ Dallas thinking they are getting Chandler from 2 yrs ago


Gotta keep the faith alive tho


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

JOSE THE GOAT is going to EXCEL in the triangle. :mark:



PHIL DA GAWD. so jelly knicks fans, so jelly.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> But why the fuck should LeBron, Wade, Bosh or any other player in this league care about competitive balance? Why should the GM's of the teams care about competitive balance?
> 
> Let's be honest, only fans care about that. Never in the history of the NBA has a GM been building a team and said "We're not gonna add him because that'll make us too good and mess up the competitive balance of the league", never in the history of the NBA has a player said "I'm not gonna sign with them because that would make them too good and I don't want to ruin the competitive balance in the league".
> 
> You're right, Miami's Big 3 couldn't get the job done so now they're trying to improve just like every other team that didn't win the championship. You telling me if your team had a legitimate opportunity to swap Rashard Lewis with Carmelo Anthony you wouldn't be all over it? I don't get this thinking. If Carmelo wants to come and be LeBron's sidekick, is LeBron supposed to say "No I want you to go to the Bulls to preserve competitive balance, I'd rather keep a washed up Rashard Lewis in the starting lineup". It's time to get real and stop living in a fantasy world.


At what point did I say teams shouldn't try to improve themselves as a team? There is quite a difference between building a solid team (like, you know, the champs) and playing this mix n match team up the superstars game.



Notorious said:


> As for your second paragraph, I'm sure if the Heat could roll out that lineup they would. As would any other team in the league. No one gives a shit about competitive balance except fans. And that goes for any sport.


The league SHOULD care about competitive balance; at least to an extent. If you keep putting all the superstars on one team, eventually you're going to get to the point of the league being the Globetrotters vs. the Generals. Hell, the East is already damned near that way as it is. Now you're talking about it being okay to get the best player in the East that's not on the Heat and put him on the team that is already leaps and bounds ahead of everyone else in the East.

At what point does it stop? At what point is too much "too much"? Let's say the Heat did get Melo. You obviously think that's not too much. Would getting Howard then be too much? Would getting CP3 be too much? Would getting Love and Durant and Harden and basically having an entire roster full of all-stars be too much? Why should they care, they'd be winning titles. There is a fundamental flaw in this way of thinking and it will eventually catch up to the league if they continue down this path. They'll end up with say 6 teams with all the superstars taking paycuts to play on the same teams and the other 24 teams will be irrelevant. That's not a sustainable business model in the long run.

Think about this: the NFL is the most popular sport in the USA. THEY have true competitive balance. Sure, some teams are better than others but on the whole, there is competitive balance throughout the league. Going into any season, at least more than half the teams in the league have a legitimate chance of winning the title. How many teams can you say that about in the NBA? 4? 5? Miami was the only one with a legit chance in the East. How many were there in the West? Spurs, Thunder, Clippers... anyone else? In the NFL playoffs, you can realistically say that any single one of the teams that make the playoffs have a chance of winning it all. In the NBA, you get the Hawks and the Bobcats in the playoffs. The Toronto Raptors were the 3rd best team in the East. Anyone in here think they had a chance of winning it all?

The NBA Finals this year averaged 15.5 million viewers. The Super Bowl drew 111.5 million and was the most watched television broadcast in US history. The numbers don't lie.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Your worst case scenario has no realistic chance of ever happening in the NBA as long as there's a salary cap so I'm not worried about that and neither should you. I don't know why you keep harping on this. Hell, the chances of Melo going to the Heat are very low, someone on ESPN wrote a story about it and people have started panicking at the thought of it.

Let's be real. The NFL having a single elimination playoff is a significant reason for that and you know it. If the NFL had a best of 7 playoffs, their playoffs wouldn't be any different from the NBA with only 4-5 teams actually standing a chance at winning the title each year. If the NBA switched to a single game playoffs like the NFL, you would have a lot more teams having a shot at winning the title as well.

And furthermore comparing the NFL to the NBA is comparing apples to oranges. In the NBA one player has a much bigger impact than it does in the NFL. The part where you continually fuck up at is expecting the NBA to like the NFL. Basketball is a completely different animal than football. The NBA has never and more than likely will never have parity. It's just not built like that. Adrian Peterson was voted the best player in the league by his peers prior to the 2013 season and his team went on to miss the playoffs. Tell me, when's the last time you ever heard of the best player in the NBA's team missing the playoffs? Hell, when's the last time the best player in the NBA's team wasn't one of the top 4 seeds in his conference? Because one player's dominance is enough to carry a team to a great regular season and sometimes win a couple playoff series in the NBA. In the NFL you can't do that. You can't surround Adrian Peterson with scrubs and still be a title contender. The two sports are just completely different. It's comparing apples to oranges.

I'm failing to see the correlation between competitive balance and ratings. The NFL gets amazing ratings because it's the most popular sport in the country by far, the Super Bowl has become more than just a sporting event in America, it's almost become like a damn holiday. You have people who don't even care about football that throw parties annually just to watch the Super Bowl. You saying it's because of competitive balance is laughable. The NFL was getting amazing ratings when the 49ers and/or Cowboys were in the Super Bowl damn near every year. And if competitive balance has that big of an impact on popularity why don't the World Series and Stanley Cup average hundreds of millions of viewers? The NHL and MLB all have great "parity" just like the NFL, using your logic shouldn't their championships be getting hundreds of millions of viewers just like the Super Bowl?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I'm good with this deal for the Knicks. Calderon is gonna be perfect for the triangle, but that contract... They shouldnt have too much of an issue moving it when he's an expiring tho. Dally is meh, Larkin could be nice, and it's nice to have a young pg to mold. Picks are ok.

I think people are underselling the Mavs side of the deal. Felton is trash, but I have a feeling Chandler is gonna look like 2011 Chandler now that he's not playing with Melo anymore.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



ABrown said:


> I'm good with this deal for the Knicks. Calderon is gonna be perfect for the triangle, but that contract... They shouldnt have too much of an issue moving it when he's an expiring tho. Dally is meh, Larkin could be nice, and it's nice to have a young pg to mold. Picks are ok.
> 
> I think people are underselling the Mavs side of the deal. Felton is trash, but I have a feeling Chandler is gonna look like 2011 Chandler now that he's not playing with Melo anymore.


I think almost anyone would look golden after separating from Carmelo. Chandler has the opportunity to play in a team environment again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

lel @ blaming Carmelo. Are we gonna say Carmelo was taking shots away from the offensive juggernaut known as Tyson Chandler? I mean let's not forget that Chandler was DPOY, an all-star and All-NBA while he was Melo's teammate. He never did any of that in Dallas, New Orleans or Chicago.

If Chandler looks better in Dallas, it won't be because of Carmelo. It'll be because of health and the difference between playing for Rick Carlisle and the system/schemes he runs on both ends and playing for Potato Head Mike Woodson and the lack of structure.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> lel @ blaming Carmelo. Are we gonna say Carmelo was taking shots away from the offensive juggernaut known as Tyson Chandler? I mean let's not forget that Chandler was DPOY, an all-star and All-NBA while he was Melo's teammate. He never did any of that in Dallas, New Orleans or Chicago.
> 
> *If Chandler looks better in Dallas, it won't be because of Carmelo. It'll be because of health and the difference between playing for Rick Carlisle and the system/schemes he runs on both ends and playing for Potato Head Mike Woodson and the lack of structure.*


I wasnt trying to take a stab at Melo. The bolded is what I was trying to say. potato head and his garbage system was basically dribble around for 18 seconds and dump to Melo for a bailout. Tyson even made comments about it after the pacers series 2 years ago. He's much more involved and aggressive on d when they look for him on offense (pnr). Chandler under Dantoni and under Woodson are two different players.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

He was talking to Cash, brother.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> I'm failing to see the correlation between competitive balance and ratings.


Try focusing on the bigger picture here. When you have competitive balance, you have more teams in more cities with more fans with a reason to get seriously invested in their teams over the long haul. That creates overall greater interest in the league. It builds a bigger fanbase for the league as a whole. It creates more basketball fans who will continue watching even after their team has lost. It builds the brand of NBA basketball. Basketball fans will watch basketball because they are fans of the sport but you're going to have a hard time bringing in more casual sports fans when they have no reason to give a shit about their local team. Only having 4 teams out of 30 with any real chance of winning a title is not a good thing for any league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Tater said:


> Try focusing on the bigger picture here. When you have competitive balance, you have more teams in more cities with more fans with a reason to get seriously invested in their teams over the long haul. That creates overall greater interest in the league. It builds a bigger fanbase for the league as a whole. It creates more basketball fans who will continue watching even after their team has lost. It builds the brand of NBA basketball. Basketball fans will watch basketball because they are fans of the sport but you're going to have a hard time bringing in more casual sports fans when they have no reason to give a shit about their local team. Only having 4 teams out of 30 with any real chance of winning a title is not a good thing for any league.


I'm not denying that with more teams having a shot at the title = Greater interest from fans of that area. I'm disagreeing with the notion that 120 million people watched the Super Bowl because of competitive balance. If competitive balance is so important for viewership like you said then why don't the NHL & MLB get ratings like the NFL does when they have more parity than the NFL? I'm saying the NFL getting the ratings it does goes far beyond things like competitive balance.


----------



## Tater

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Notorious said:


> I'm not denying that with more teams having a shot at the title = Greater interest from fans of that area. I'm disagreeing with the notion that 120 million people watched the Super Bowl because of competitive balance. If competitive balance is so important for viewership like you said then why don't the NHL & MLB get ratings like the NFL does when they have more parity than the NFL? *I'm saying the NFL getting the ratings it does goes far beyond things like competitive balance.*


That's true. And I'm not saying competitive balance is the only reason that the NFL gets the ratings that it does. But it IS a part of the reason.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

:floyd1 I don't know what the Sixers are going to do tomorrow night.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Um is Tater an idiot LOL


Top post ITT.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



DashingRKO said:


> :floyd1 I don't know what the Sixers are going to do tomorrow night.


Don't know what any team will do. But that's the great thing about the draft.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Don't know what any team will do. But that's the great thing about the draft.


The reports I'm hearing though are making me crazy. Like they are trying to do a package deal with the Lakers to send MCW and Thad to them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

The Knicks are trying to flip Larkin. What IDIOTS.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

So the Warriors don't want Love because they want to keep Thompson.

They don't want KEVIN FUCKING LOVE because they want to keep KLAY THOMPSON :LMAO


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> The Knicks are trying to flip Larkin. What IDIOTS.


He's the part of the trade I'm most excited about :favre. 


I wanna see what PHIL is tryna get for him/Dally before I hate the move.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Asik to New Orleans for a future 1st-round pick. Good deal for New Orleans, methinks.

LeBron is coming to Houston, brehs. :banderas

*Edit:* I'd suspect NY would try and flip Larkin and the 34th pick to move up in the draft.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Asik to New Orleans for a future 1st-round pick. Good deal for New Orleans, methinks.
> 
> LeBron is coming to Houston, brehs. :banderas
> 
> *Edit:* I'd suspect NY would try and flip Larkin and the 34th pick to move up in the draft.


That NO front court tho bama




Nah, OKC is still interested in Shump, so I'm sure they could get one of their firsts for him. I heard they're trying to package Larkin/Dally so they can try to get under the luxury tax apron. Would mean the difference between full MLE or mini-MLE. Trying to get Gasol maybe :draper2. 

Still would like them to keep Larkin


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Anthony Davis as a powerforward makes sense since he's worked on his midrange jumper and will be able to do damage basically from everywhere. he's also a good ball handler. 


Holiday/Gordon/Evans/Davis/Asik with Anderson off the bench. pls make it work hornets. pls.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

That pick going to Houston better be lottery protected...Today has been ski-mask day lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



> The draft pick included in the deal has protections. It will go to the Rockets if it falls into a range between the late lottery and the 20th pick, sources said.


.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Red Viper said:


> .














ESPN gotta stop..Saying Houston might do a Harden for Melo trade then go after LeBron..Get outta here


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Holiday/Gordon/Evans/DAVIS/Asik with RYNO and Morrow Da Gawd off the bench :homer


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2107637-omer-asik-trade-rumors-latest-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-rockets-pf?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national

http://www.sbnation.com/2014/6/25/5844210/omer-asik-trade-new-orleans-pelicans-houston-rockets

If this is successful, The Texas Showdown will be reborn ( Spurs & Rockets ). As far as the rest of the league is concerned, good night Sweet Prince.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

nah hes going to lakers ok


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I really hope so :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35896050 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2107637-omer-asik-trade-rumors-latest-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-rockets-pf?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/2014/6/25/5844210/omer-asik-trade-new-orleans-pelicans-houston-rockets
> 
> If this is successful, The Texas Showdown will be reborn ( Spurs & Rockets ). As far as the rest of the league is concerned, good night Sweet Prince.




why do spurs fans continue to neglect the fact that the thunder could very well, and very easily, beat them next year?


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Carmelo Anthony for James Harden trade , Houston Then Signing LeBron to make another big 3 in Houston


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Red Viper said:


> why do spurs fans continue to neglect the fact that the thunder could very well, *and very easily*, beat them next year?












Now onto the replay:



Spoiler
























Right out of the playoffs


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Red Viper said:


> why do spurs fans continue to neglect the fact that the thunder could very well, and very easily, beat them next year?


Because we are afraid of the Thunder and we will continue to ignore them until the Western Conference finals where we will then complain about the referees fucking everything up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Yeah, WestGOD usually kills you guys cash. not exactly the guy you should be insulting.



and i'm sure many didnt think Miami would have been EASILY beaten by the Spurs but yet it happened. I wouldn't laugh it off, especially with the way the Thunder play/improve EVERY year. They're still young brah and getting better.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

:ti @ magic

you know the thunder aren't beating the spurs until they find a new coach.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

they've already beat the Spurs before and might have this year if it wasn't for Ibaka's injury(not to try to take anything away from their series win, just saying games 1/2 would have gone down differently). No I don't care that they don't have Harden anymore, their big three have vastly improved since then.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










lebron to houston


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Cavs lowkey trying to pull another Anthony Bennett move and take Exum number 1...smh


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

i don't want to hear the ibaka excuse. they got run off the floor in games 1 and 2. if lebron himself couldn't do anything about getting blown out by the spurs, ibaka couldn't have either. when green and mills are both hot from outside there's pretty much no stopping that team.

and yeah needless to say the regular season has nothing to do with the playoffs. both the heat and spurs are different animals come the postseason.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> So the Warriors don't want Love because they want to keep Thompson.
> 
> They don't want KEVIN FUCKING LOVE because they want to keep KLAY THOMPSON :LMAO


Pretty sure if Warriors sign Love, they can't afford to have a good bench.

Warriors have arguably the best starting 5 in the league in Bogut/Lee/Iggy/Thompson/Curry, we had no problems with the starting line up, our problem was the bench. That's what needs to be fixed this off season, we don't want KLove if it costs a top 5 SG and a position that'll be hard to replace.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

that's not an excuse, that's a legitimate reason as to why they lost as badly as they did. ibaka IS their interior defense and without him they got killed everywhere on defense, a lot of it due to mismatches and other PF's general inability to provide the same type of help defense that Ibaka provides when rotating over.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

ibaka can't be everywhere on the court trying to prevent mills and green from raining threes.. lel. they're as powerful as steph and klay when they get hot. there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

...ah, you can rotate over and stop them? something they weren't doing well in those first few games because the paint was exposed. that made them more concerned with stopping those drives/attacks in the paint which freed up the threes. 



brah there's a massive difference for the thunder when ibaka plays and when he doesnt. again, he is a defensive anchor. it's ridiculous to suggest that an anchor for a defensive doesnt impact the game largely. And no, Lebron is not an anchor. He's amazing shutdown defender, but not close to having the same impact on defense that the likes of Noah/Ibaka/hibbert/etc have on the floor. That's why he usually doesn't win those DPOYs even though he was probably the best one on one defender in the league for a couple of years there.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Red Viper said:


> ...ah, you can rotate over and stop them? something they weren't doing well in those first few games because the paint was exposed. that made them more concerned with stopping those drives/attacks in the paint which freed up the threes.
> 
> 
> 
> brah there's a massive difference for the thunder when ibaka plays and when he doesnt. again, he is a defensive anchor. it's ridiculous to suggest that an anchor for a defensive doesnt impact the game largely. And no, Lebron is not an anchor. *He's amazing shutdown defender*, but not close to having the same impact on defense that the likes of Noah/Ibaka/hibbert/etc have on the floor. That's why he usually doesn't win those DPOYs even though *he was probably the best one on one defender in the league for a couple of years there.*


No & NO!

LeBron's one on one defense is extremely overrated. He's an average one on one defender. Great with help/team defense though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

so what was that he did to Rose during 4th quarters in the 2011 playoffs brah?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Red Viper said:


> so what was that he did to Rose during 4th quarters in the 2011 playoffs brah?


Idk what you saw, but I didn't see a shutdown of any kind.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

lol @ "average" one on one defender. he does seem unmotivated sometimes on that end but there's no way he's average.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> Cavs lowkey trying to pull another Anthony Bennett move and take Exum number 1...smh


LOL. I think the obvious move for them is to trade down. But who knows what goes through cleveland's mind.


----------



## Zen

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*










I thoght this was Lakers doing the same shit they did with Dwight :lel


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> This is what Lakers has sunk too :lel


:aryalol


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> This is what Lakers has sunk too :lel


This is the stuff you would expect to see in somewhere like Cleveland, but not in LA. Lakers pls fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

SWAGGY P is an ELITE defender. #hashtagp :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



> .I think the Warriors are very motivated to get Kevin Love in part I think not just because he’s an upgrade over David Lee, but in part because I think that now that you can have a Steph Curry and you have a Kevin Love, I think they feel at that point that they could be credible suitors for LeBron James.
> 
> From ESPN’s Chad Ford: Warriors want Kevin Love so they can make ‘compelling case’ for LeBron James by Diamond Leung of the Bay Area News Group.


:aryalol :aryalol :aryalol

Fuck you, Diamond Leung. Fuck you for forcing my brain to picture this scenario for two seconds. Fuck you forever.

:sadbron


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*






Looks like the Cavs finally found a coach who isn't a pushover like Mike Brown. Man if only the Cavs hired Blatt last season. I would've loved him to say that to Bynum. :lol


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Embiid tweeted last night that he a Laker, deleted it then blamed it on a friend..Hmmm

So Exum to the Cavs and Embiid to the Lakers? Hmm..


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

There's no way Embiid slides to 7th. :lol

Honestly, NBA TV's mock draft is a joke. Stauskas at #5? Are they trollling now? I hope that they are just making fun of the Jazz's fetish for white people.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Great mock draft :


----------



## Screwball

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> There's no way Embiid slides to 7th. :lol
> 
> Honestly, NBA TV's mock draft is a joke. Stauskas at #5? Are they trollling now? I hope that they are just making fun of the Jazz's fetish for white people.


Must be a slow day for NBA TV.

Silver calls the first round for the first time as Commish tonight, Stern called his first in 1984 and that turned out to be (arguably) the greatest draft in history. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> There's no way Embiid slides to 7th. :lol
> 
> Honestly, NBA TV's mock draft is a joke. Stauskas at #5? Are they trollling now? I hope that they are just making fun of the Jazz's fetish for white people.


Why not? Embiid's hurt and that's gonna scare a few teams besides Cavs. Specifically Orlando 

Stauskus and Burke have great chemistry and would work well together so I don't see why they wouldn't entertain the idea.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

HeatWave do you have a favourite NBA team yet?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> HeatWave do you have a favourite NBA team yet?


Nope :





> "C'mon, you can have the keys to the city [of Dallas]," Nowitzki said of his sales pitch to James. "It's all yours."


Dirk should've told Dwight that..smh


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Start with your least favourite team and go up. You'll get there!

What is your least favourite team?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Least fave..It's a tie between Utah and the Knicks..Everyone else is close behind


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I am going to update progress in the OP.

THE QUEST TO FIND HEATWAVE'S FAVOURITE TEAM.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

No...lets talk about the draft


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I still think Cleveland should be trading the first overall pick for the 3rd pick and THAD. I'm not sure why they haven't done this yet. If they had a bad contract they wanted to get rid of they could sent that to Philly too but they don't.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Well, Thad is really a 4 right? Cavs logjammed there imo..Need a legit 3 that can stretch the floor. Problem is, Wiggins isn't that great of a shooter(right now) and jabari doesn't want to go to Cleveland..Cavs gonna swerve us tonight


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I don't think Thompson is that good but he's cheap enough to be tradable.

I'm really only saying THAD because he's the only good player Philly has they they are willing to trade.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Rumor has it that the Cavs were calling teams and shopping the 4 and 12 picks around. Could be a potential trade with Orlando done.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> I don't think Thompson is that good but he's cheap enough to be tradable.
> 
> I'm really only saying THAD because he's the only good player Philly has they they are willing to trade.


If they can get a promise from Orlando to not take Embiid, you think they swap picks for Afflalo?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Damn, draft snuck up on me this year, hard to believe it's tonight. Hopefully we see some good fuckery though.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> If they can get a promise from Orlando to not take Embiid, you think they swap picks for Afflalo?


You mean Orlando goes to 1 and Cleveland to 4?

Orlando takes Wiggins
Milwaukee takes Parker
Philly takes Embiid
Cleveland cries

I don't think Cleveland can go any lower than 3 unless they are fine with getting Exum.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> You mean Orlando goes to 1 and Cleveland to 4?
> 
> Orlando takes Wiggins
> Milwaukee takes Parker
> Philly takes Embiid
> Cleveland cries
> 
> I don't think Cleveland can go any lower than 3 unless they are fine with getting Exum.


Why would Philly take Embiid when they've got Noel?


----------



## Aid

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

@WojYahooNBA
Orlando has agreed to send Arron Afflalo to Denver for Evan Fournier and 56th pick in 2014 Draft, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Well Woj said the ORL/CLE talks are dead. That trade confirms it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

WTF

That's it? They must be really high on Fournier because I feel like they could've easily gotten a better package than that from another team.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



ABrown said:


> Why would Philly take Embiid when they've got Noel?


Because he's the best talent there at that spot. You can't let players fall just because you already have a centre that early in the draft, it's franchise suicide. If another team wants him make them pay for him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Agreed with JIM. You should always take the BPA, not draft based on team needs. You can always trade the player and get some extra assets if you don't think he'd be a good fit. I think it's dumb to take a clearly inferior prospect just because he projects to fit a team need.

Also for Philly they're more than likely going to tank again so them taking another player that could miss a bunch of games isn't surprising.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Aid180 said:


> @WojYahooNBA
> Orlando has agreed to send Arron Afflalo to Denver for Evan Fournier and 56th pick in 2014 Draft, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


This was probably one of those "trading just to make some move" trades. I'd be really angry if I was a Magic fan.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

@ Noto and JM - The problem with that is you dont know the extent of his foot problems. Using that pick on him, and it not working out, and potentially missing out on another potential franchise player (Exum) could be just as bad. If I'm Philly, I'm not grabbing him unless I have a deal in place before hand.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Michael Jordan broke the same bone and it worked out ok. Every player in the draft is a risk. You take calculated risks. Embiid is worth the risk. 

He is the best player in the draft, if you can get him at 3 you do it. He should be better than Noel. Noel should not be a factor in whether you draft him or not especially that early in the draft.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Is Embiid really that head and shoulders better than everyone else? 

asking seriously


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Before the injuries, yes I felt he was clearly the best prospect.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Now you dont?

I hear what you guys are saying, but I feel like getting a potential superstar at another important position would be a much better risk, especially when the injury issues with Embiid are two of the worst areas, and apparently he has even more issues than that.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Philly might take a chance on Embiid.

Norlens Noel & Embiid ( potentially )

:lenny


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I still feel like injury issues aside he's the best prospect, it's just whether or not the team is willing to take the risk on him because of health. I'd still do it. I'll be highly pissed if he falls to #6 and the Celtics pass on him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Aid180 said:


> @WojYahooNBA
> Orlando has agreed to send Arron Afflalo to Denver for Evan Fournier and 56th pick in 2014 Draft, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


Wait so Denver traded him to Orlando just to trade him back? :no:


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Philly has 2 high picks as well. That gives them more flexibility.

They can come back and get the shooter they need at 10 as well.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I still want Philly to try to get the #1 pick from Cleveland. I might take more however to get it. If Philly stays at #3, they may take Embiid. I'm still unsure if they should. Three straight years with an injured big man that may not play at all this season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Memphis working on a deal to send Prince & 22 pick to Toronto for Salmons and Raps 2nd rd pick..Because acquiring a Small Forward from Memphis worked out so well for Toronto the last time


----------



## Aid

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> Wait so Denver traded him to Orlando just to trade him back? :no:


It feels like Orlando had Evan Fournier in their shopping cart and accidentally hit confirm order. :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Prince only has 1 year left. Irrelevant. They can buy him out if they want to.

Possibly ENNIS and WARREN to the Raptors?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



HeatWave said:


> Memphis working on a deal to send Prince & 22 pick to Toronto for Salmons and Raps 2nd rd pick..Because acquiring a Small Forward from Memphis worked out so well for Toronto the last time


Salmons probably gets waived. Seems like this is a deal to cut salary.

Great deal for Toronto though to get the pick which was obviously their motive for making this deal since Prince is beyond washed up at this point in his career.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Memphis :allen1

I feel for fanbases with cheap owners



JM said:


> Prince only has 1 year left. Irrelevant. They can buy him out if they want to.
> 
> Possibly ENNIS and WARREN to the Raptors?





Notorious said:


> Salmons probably gets waived. Seems like this is a deal to cut salary.


Salmons contract is only 1 mil guaranteed if the cut him but the 30th. Saves them around 6 mil.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I feel bad for teams that go from a relatively good owner to a completely shit one.



i seriously dont get this guy. fire hollins to protect hollinger, trading players to get rid of salary, trying to culture shift when the culture was PERFECT for memphis, etc.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

NOTO plz comment on the thought of the RAPTORS coming away with ENNIS and WARREN.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

^ :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> NOTO plz comment on the thought of the RAPTPRS coming away with ENNIS and WARREN.


I don't know who the Raptprs are.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Hello NOTO. I have edited now. Plz respawn.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

:aryalol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

That would be a very good haul for the Raptors. Not sure if Ennis is ready to be a starting PG though since Kyle Lowry will be playing for the Lakers and Greivis will be getting $9 mil a year from Milwaukee.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Fournier? Okay. In Hennigan I Trust.

This creates $6 million in cap space, which is notable.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Hey ₵ash®.

http://hoopshype.com/draft_2014.htm
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/2014-nba-mock-draft--draft-day-064011134.html
http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2014/
http://www.cbssports.com/nba/draft/mock-draft

Any questions?


----------



## Magic

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

http://grantland.com/features/nba-draft-crapshoot-repick-1995/


pretty cool.



I believe Magic were just freeing up minutes for EXUM and didnt feel the need to hold onto Affalo, while paying him quite a bit, just to use as a reserve.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

If Cleveland takes Wiggins and Sixers take Embiid, I still think you may see a trade if there someone sitting at #10 that Cleveland really wants. I don't get these mock drafts that have the Sixers taking Embiid and Saric. No way in hell Philly takes two guys that not play this season (one for sure in Saric). I know Philly wants to tank again but at some point you need to be able to evaluate your talent. Otherwise I think Embiid doesn't slide past Orlando at #4.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Red Viper said:


> http://grantland.com/features/nba-draft-crapshoot-repick-1995/
> 
> 
> pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Magic were just freeing up minutes for EXUM and didnt feel the need to hold onto Affalo, while paying him quite a bit, just to use as a reserve.


That sounds fine, but that is something you do after the fact. You don't trade away a quality player to create playing time for a player you don't yet have, and possibly might not get. Kind of surprised Orlando didn't get the 11th pick in this deal, but I highly doubt this deal will be independent of others. Orlando has like $30 million of cap space now, I think?


----------



## WWE

First pick: embiid
Second pick: parker
Third pick: wiggins

*flies away*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> Hey ₵ash®.
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/draft_2014.htm
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/2014-nba-mock-draft--draft-day-064011134.html
> http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2014/
> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/draft/mock-draft
> 
> Any questions?


:StephenA2


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

So no? Plz respawn.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

JM, thoughts on Orlando signing Kyle Lowry?


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I would need a hug.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Meant to quote ya. Oh well. I'll just do it the old school way. 



> Originally Posted by *JM:*
> I would need a hug.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



JM said:


> I would need a hug.


I could fly up there in my new Kyle Lowry throwback Magic jersey and give you a hug.


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



₵ash®;35918786 said:


>


Real men hug. You not a real man?



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I could fly up there in my new Kyle Lowry throwback Magic jersey and give you a hug.


I would appreciate that.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

Nick Young said "there will be a riot" if the Lakers don't do something to bring him back next season.

"They love me. The fans love me," Young said. The team officially announced that Young has opted out of his deal and is now an unrestricted free agent.

SWAGGY


----------



## JM

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

The Lakers should no sell Nick Young for the lulz.


----------



## Macker

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

"Like God came in a dream, talked to me, and he gave me that name. And I was like, 'You know what, God? That is a funny name and I might need to run with it.' And ever since then, I've been calling myself 'Swaggy P.' It's a household name now."

- Swaggy P aka the chosen one


----------



## WWE

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*



Macker said:


> "Like God came in a dream, talked to me, and he gave me that name. And I was like, 'You know what, God? That is a funny name and I might need to run with it.' And ever since then, I've been calling myself 'Swaggy P.' It's a household name now."
> 
> - Swaggy P aka the chosen one


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I really like the trade Phil made yesterday. The difference between Calderon and Felton is honestly bigger than the difference between Dally and Chandler at this point (though Tyson will be more motivated in a contract year and on a contender) AND we Larkin/34/51 on top of it. Ellington knows the triangle offense and can shoot too.

I definitely think we trade up from 34 or make another deal sending Larkin/Dally or Shump elsewhere now. We're targeting Patric Young and he's projected to go late 1st, stock rising.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LeBron will make #TheDecision2014 while moonwalking with Michael Jackson's hologr*

I say Lowry goes to the pacers..sue me


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Embiid is most definitely and deservedly going to be passed up in the first 3 picks but there's just no way that he's going to slide to number 7. Someone from #4 to #6 is going to take the risk. I doubt he'll even slide to #6, and if he does, then Ainge is definitely going to take him. 

And Stauskas is solid but he's not a #6 pick especially in a stacked draft. I just don't think that teams are going to pass up on the likes of Embiid, Randle, Gordon, and Smart for Stauskas.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Word is there's only 3 teams vying for Embiid and that's Philly, Boston and LA, so....


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



HeatWave said:


> Word is there's only 3 teams vying for Embiid and that's Philly, Boston and LA, so....


And the Lakers have the lowest pick out of that list.


----------



## JM

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I personally think that's crap. I still don't see him dropping out of the top 3. 

If Cleveland moves down to 3 I still think they take him. I think a lot of people are saying things assuming he won't be there for them anyway.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

clint capela's camp claiming that the RAPS are going to draft him in the first round. 6'11 with a 7'4 wingspan and supposedly the next ibaka. i'll take it.


----------



## JM

They can take him with the second first rounder if they get it. Why hasnt that trade happened yet 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Raps probably waiting to see who's available.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

what if it comes down to inglis or capela with the second pick jm :jose

DECISIONS.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Champ said:


> clint capela's camp claiming that the RAPS are going to draft him in the first round. 6'11 with a 7'4 wingspan and supposedly the next ibaka. i'll take it.


If we don't get him, Raps will probably get Tyler Ennis. Draft the Canadians Raps!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I'm hearing Saric as a possibility for Chicago since he will be a stash with his new overseas contract. Sounds legit to me. They need to get money off the books. That's one way to not spend money on a pick right now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Wiggins suit deserves to go undrafted


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Aid180 said:


> I'm hearing Saric as a possibility for Chicago since he will be a stash with his new overseas contract. Sounds legit to me. They need to get money off the books. That's one way to not spend money on a pick right now.


ATL has promised him at 15 apparently, which would explain why he worked out with them and nobody else.

Edit: Just seen Wiggins' suit


Spoiler














:deandre


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Won't be watching the draft tonight, but hoping for Nikola Jokić to be drafted so I can brag around that I know a guy who plays in the NBA :lelbron


----------



## WWE

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

17 minutes until Wiggins #1


----------



## JM

? wut

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Parker said:


> 17 minutes until Wiggins #1


draft starts at 8.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

What? Fucking shit says 6. Damn pre-show garbage.

Ah well. 2 hours until Wiggins #1


----------



## JM

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

So Philly has apparently stopped pursuing the #1 pick and are officially bowing out as failures. 

Way to go Philly!

In other news LMA has been offered the max by Portland.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

celtics aren't gonna get love. probably grab that chuckin ass, smart, instead. what a disappointment... they're gonna suck again next year.


----------



## Laserblast

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Not so fun draft this year for a Detroit fan.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



JM said:


> So Philly has apparently stopped pursuing the #1 pick and are officially bowing out as failures.
> 
> Way to go Philly!
> 
> In other news LMA has been offered the max by Portland.


:floyd1 *sighs*


----------



## JM

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I really don't understand why the 10th overall pick is the deal breaker preventing Philly from getting the player they've desperately wanted for an ENTIRE YEAR. surely the 32nd pick isn't the deal breaker.

What are your thoughts as a Philly fan DashingRKO?


----------



## Champ

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

guess the draft is at 7:30 now but it probably won't be before 8 until the first pick :side:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



JM said:


> I really don't understand why the 10th overall pick is the deal breaker preventing Philly from getting the player they've desperately wanted for an ENTIRE YEAR. surely the 32nd pick isn't the deal breaker.
> 
> What are your thoughts as a Philly fan DashingRKO?


My thoughts are :StephenA 

On serious note, I thought even before Embiid's foot injury that the Sixers can still get the #1 pick from the Cavs. It was reported a week ago that Sixers were looking to just trade the 3 and Thad to the Cavs for the #1 pick to get Wiggins. Now, it's a different story. I will give them the Cavs the #10 pick along the with the #3 if I really want Wiggins. I guess at this point the Sixers are sitting at #3 and may take Embiid. I will have no problem if they take him, but my concern is that once again the Sixers big man will be sitting out another year. Bynum, Noel and possibly Embiid after tonight. 

I'm hearing other news that the Lakers are looking to trade for MCW :draper2


----------



## Nov

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

1 wiggins - cavs
2 parker - bucks
3 embiid - philly
4 exum - magic
5 gordon - jazz
6 smart - boston
7 vonleh - lakers
8 randle - kings

the top 8 picks shaping up to look something like that.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*










Face of Philly


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Aaron Gordon? Interesting. The Jazz have the perfect opportunity to take Exum now.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

DAT POSSIBLE EXUM SLIDE


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Now that's surprising.


----------



## WWE

Parker said:


> First pick: embiid
> Second pick: parker
> Third pick: wiggins
> 
> *flies away*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

There goes Exum


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

What a steal for the Jazz. I like how Adam Silver goes in for the handshake and grab then goes for the hug :lmao


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I haven't seen a lot from Exum but what I saw was impressive. I hope he's not a bust.


----------



## RyanPelley

Rondo, Bradley, Smart?!?!


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Definitely wasn't expecting that


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I think Rondo and Smart can play together. They'll probably trade Bradley since him and Smart are pretty much the same player. Who knows, they might trade this pick.

Lakers on the clock. Randle or Vonleh please.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I has a question, peoples.

Do the teams know who they are going to draft well in advance? Or lets say when Cleveland drafted Wiggins, Milwaukee has 5 minutes to think of another draft pick if they were thinking of picking him as #2?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Marcus dared the bow tie......Smart choice 8*D


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Noel and Embiid. Imagine if they are able to stay healthy. TWIN TOWERS.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Randle, yes!


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Noel and Embiid. Imagine if they are able to stay healthy. TWIN TOWERS.


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Randle with the confidence :kobe4


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



> Chris Broussard ‏@Chris_Broussard 6m
> 
> Lakers' dream is to add LeBron & Melo this summer. If that fails would go for CBosh & Melo, sources say. That's assuming Bosh opts out


Broussard~ fpalm just stop. Though I would get a good chuckle of out Kobe/Melo/Lebron team lol.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

:jordan2:jordan2


----------



## WWE

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

If Cleveland doesn't become a playoff team this upcoming season. That would be utterly embarrassing.

But that Burke/Exum backcourt though :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

Some of these picks are very interesting, with trade possibilities.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

My favourite dark horse with Payne.

Surprised with him going to the Sixers though.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

don't know how the celts could pass up on randle to get smart, but i knew they would. u aren't gonna win shit with a combo guard leading the way... smart's another rodney stuckey. my heart tells me he's part of the trade for love, but my head tells me rondo's a goner. wouldn't make much sense to pair them together.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



RyanPelley said:


> Some of these picks are very interesting, with trade possibilities.


Especially with Boston. Keeping Smart/Rondo/Bradley? We'll see


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Elfrid Payton is so getting traded


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

yea, very interesting. bradley can peace the fuck out. he's a glorified bum.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Bradley can be good in San Antonio.... :side:


But then again, I can see everyone being good in San Antonio.. I wonder why...........


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

SARIC :mark:

EDIT: LEL if he turns out like Fran Vasquez


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



PGSucks said:


> SARIC :mark:
> 
> EDIT: LEL if he turns out like Fran Vasquez


David Aldridge said Orlando will trade him for Elfrid Payton.


----------



## RyanPelley

LOL at that Magette trade.


----------



## RyanPelley

.....Did LaVine just say "fuck me" when he stood up?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Parker said:


> Bradley can be good in San Antonio.... :side:
> 
> 
> But then again, I can see everyone being good in San Antonio.. I wonder why...........


he couldn't, man... too dumb to play in that system. his defense is overrated. he supposedly developed a shot this year, but that's overrated too.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



RyanPelley said:


> .....Did LaVine just say "fuck me" when he stood up?


He knows he'll likely never see the Playoffs in Minesota :love2


----------



## RyanPelley

TNA Original said:


> He knows he'll likely never see the Playoffs in Minesota :love2


Haha, don't blame him one bit. He looked miserable.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Gary Harris to Phoenix pls


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



PGSucks said:


> Gary Harris to Phoenix pls


TJ Warren apparently.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



TNA Original said:


> TJ Warren apparently.


I think they could get him with the 18th

EDIT: NVM lol. I'm glad they upgraded the small forward position


----------



## RyanPelley

Adam Silver is just a scary, scary man.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Bulls get McDermott.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

In McDonough we trust.

Gary Harris is falling pretty far though


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

So who is the 12 year old that Philly is tanking for?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Glad with the Magic/Sixers trade. Payton is a great PG and Oladipo will finally play his real position.

Also, the Sixers will keep MCW which is great. I was started to be scared they'd trade him (would have been an enormous mistake).


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



RyanPelley said:


> Adam Silver is just a scary, scary man.


He's ugly as fuck !


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

He still played a lot of SG this past season, brother. 

Very happy w/ Gordon and Payton. Very happy.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Hoping for Adreian Payne or another PF to Phoenix with their 18th 

EDIT: fuck me


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Bulls up next. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley

That Magic lineup looks way nice.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

This draft has been great. It seems like every team knows what they're doing and they're getting the players that they want.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Adreian Payne :mark:

GREAT PICK for the Hawks !

Dat Harris slide though....


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Chrome said:


> Bulls up next. :mark:


Nope, they traded their picks 8*D


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Chrome said:


> Bulls up next. :mark:


Those picks going to the Nugs bruh bruh


----------



## RyanPelley

Sad story. Very classy move by Silver.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

The feels :vince7


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

That is a great moment. I love Adam Silver already.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Great gesture :clap


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Yo, can sometime tell me where LaVine ranks on the Minnesota complexion meter? i mean, he's gotta be light enough for them to draft him, but is he light enough for them to keep him?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Dat shot taken at the NFL :gun:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

No one wants Gary Harris?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

LaVine wants out already http://vine.co/v/Mt9XBmjAhnO


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



TNA Original said:


> Nope, they traded their picks 8*D





HeatWave said:


> Those picks going to the Nugs bruh bruh


Yeah, I missed that. :lol

Seems like the Bulls are beginning to make moves to get in position to get Carmelo, so this is a good sign.


----------



## WWE

What was the gesture that silver did? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Does Gary Harris have a cocaine addiction or something?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I missed that. :lol
> 
> Seems like the Bulls are beginning to make moves to get in position to get Carmelo, so this is a good sign.


They need to move that money sucking Boozer first :gun:


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



PGSucks said:


> Does Gary Harris have a cocaine addiction or something?


The Spurs will select him & he'll become Finals MVP in 3 years :draper2


----------



## Aid

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I like Doug McDermott. I hope he continues to make shots in da big league. Lord knows that's what Chicago needs. On the plus side, it looks like he makes Dunleavy expendable.


----------



## RyanPelley

Just what Phoenix needs, more point guards.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Aid180 said:


> I like Doug McDermott. I hope he continues to make shots in da big league. Lord knows that's what Chicago needs. On the plus side, it looks like he makes Dunleavy expendable.


It was a good pick for sure. We got a much needed shooter & it frees up cap space


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I hope someone steals Shabazz Napier from the Heat


----------



## RyanPelley

Chicago is gonna miss Moonface Mike. Admit it.


----------



## WWE

Suns, dafuq? Your back court is decent enough.. Hopefully it's sign and trade or something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Ugh. Not sure what to think about that. I would've rather had a PF


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Nugs still loaded


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

FINALLY !!


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Garry Harris to the Nuggets? I think that's a good pick. He can play behind Afflalo. Like Bill Simmons said, I don't think the Nuggets would've traded for Afflalo I'd they knew Harris would be available.

I feel like the Bulls should've kept those two picks.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

What a great day and great deals for the Nuggets !


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

If OKC steals Nappier :mark::mark:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Who did the Raptors just take?


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Jamjam22 said:


> Who did the Raptors just take?


Apparently the Brazilian KD 














:duck


----------



## RyanPelley

Lol Bruno.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

The Brazilian KD that doesnt know how to play yet? Sooooooooo..............


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

OKC will take Shabazz or Hood with this next pick I bet.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Coach B just tweeted Mitch McGary is about to get picked...hmmm


----------



## WWE

San Antonio to pick Shabazz Napier... 

.. Is what no one will say 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Thunder needed wing scoring/perimeter shooting, so they draft a power forward? Eh, I guess.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

:floyd1:floyd1


----------



## WWE

Who the hell is mitch McGarry 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Why'd they draft this guy when they still have Thabeet?  seriously though, they could've gotten McGary with their next pick @ 29 I think.


----------



## WWE

No one wants Shabazz it seems... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Parker said:


> Who the hell is mitch McGarry
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's a college basketball thing...


----------



## WWE

San Antonio so close to getting Shabazz.... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

After tonight im officially done being a Minnesota Timberwolves fan. They could have traded Love to Boston and had their choice between Randle and Vonleh and gotten Garry Harris later on. Also had really good deal with Denver and Chicago but instead they chose Gerald Green 2.0 in Lavine who dosnt even want to be there. So now theyre going into nextb season with 2 guys who dont want to play there. Fuck this team.

Im jumping on the Pelican bandwagon.


----------



## RyanPelley

No Bazz for Bron.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Shabazz and Vonleh? Good picks from MJ!

EDIT: Or not. He's going to Miami :/


----------



## WWE

FUCK MAN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

:jordan2:jordan2:jordan2:jordan2

:sadbron:sadbron:sadbron:sadbron


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Shabazz to Miami :sodone


----------



## WWE

Why am I so greedy oh my goodness 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

According to my sources, the Miami Heat traded Chris Bosh, Dwyane Wade & Mario Chalmers in exchange of Nappier.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Parker said:


> Why am I so greedy oh my goodness
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because you're a Spurs fan :side:


----------



## WWE

FUCK YOU MIAMI


Always has to be Miami... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Get swept by Miami, then help Miami get the player they want in the draft..Charlotte some suckers


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

CLINT CAPELLA :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

So Ennis going to Toronto anyways...ok


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Apparently the Ennis talks are dying down. Suns better re-sign Bledsoe though.

And BOGDAN BOGDANOVIC is a god damn amazing name.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Surely drafting Ennis has literally no bearing on re-signing Bledsoe, which I'm sure they'll do. He doesn't even play Point for Phoenix.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

I'm happy and a bit surprised we got Randle, thought he'd definitely go higher than 7, and before Gordon of course. 

What about the Spurs man, they got exactly the kind of player that they wanted.


----------



## theHoftheP

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Their rosters aging though. Just a matter of time...Don't know if Pops will retire w/ his Big 3 at the same time but if not, he better find his own superstar again.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



theHoftheP said:


> Their rosters aging though. Just a matter of time...Don't know if Pops will retire w/ his Big 3 at the same time but if not, he better find his own superstar again.


You don't think highly of Kawhi, the finals MVP? If they keep Patty, Green continues to develop, I can see a brighter future for the Spurs than most think.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*










:lmao That mock draft by NBA TV. What were they thinking when they made this?? I hope that they were actually just mocking the fans with this.

Anyway, I think Rondo is gone because of the Smart pick. And Masai just made a Colangelo move with his #20 pick. He better get Tyler Ennis to redeem himself.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Sup guys.

Let's talk draft!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Smart & Young

:kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

RANDLE :mark: very happy the Lakers got him.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

i demand that this thread now be titled "2 years away from being 2 years away" :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Cavs - Wiggins - Right pick. Wiggins should have always been number one. He has the freak athleticism, good size, and decent work ethic to translate to success. Needs to work on his shot, but his game is well rounded enough. 

Bucks - Parker - Milwaukee should be pleased, but I'm not sure Parker will be a #1 guy. I think he can be a great #2, a great Robin to someone's Batman. I just don't see him as a Batman. I don't get the Melo comp, as I think Melo is a better athlete with a stronger drive. Parker really dulled out for me against Mercer in the NCAAs. That was a rough performance. 

Celtics - Smart - I love me some Marcus Smart. Take the bad (behavior) with the good (STAR potential). I think Boston wanted an exciting pick here to relight the franchise, and they got one. He should be a nice combo guard to go with Rondo. If Boston is fortunate, Rondo/Smart can turn into Washington's Wall/Beal duo. Much like Wiggins, Smart's shot needs work but I think he'll be an effective scorer regardless.

Lakers - Julius Randle - I heart Randle. A more athletic Zach Randolph (that's scary). He'll get in, he'll bang 'em. He's going to score loads in L.A. I like his slashing ability for someone of his size. If I'm a Lakers fan, I'm loving this pick. 

Kings - Nic Stauskas - Such a great shooter. Really good move by the Kings to take him. He's better than everyone who went after him. He's an underrated athlete, and he can drive better than credited for. Kings did well here.

Bulls - Doug E. Fresh - Fuck this. fpalm


----------



## Macker

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

http://guyism.com/sports/zach-lavine-says-f-ck-me-after-getting-drafted-by-the-timberwolves.html

Ya ur coming to mn bitch like it. Its cold and your gonna lose a lot.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

X MAN drafted and DEONTE BURTON not.

How you feeling, HOOPY?

I'm actually kinda shocked he wasn't drafted.

Summer League is gonna be fuckin' loaded this year.

Really wanted BACHYNSKI in the 2nd, or Kirk or even Birch or Young. Just wanted SIZE one way or another. With the Lowry talks, maybe we got Semaj for them, I don't know, but I really didn't like it.

Gotta relook everything but I think the SUNS had the best night. People need to watch some Alec Brown video. Playing in the Horizon isn't like any of the big power leagues, but a very good center. I like their other picks too. Gotta relook every teams night now.

EDIT: Just saw we traded Semaj to Charlotte. So a guy who dropped all the way to 24 was pretty much worth two of our picks, alright. Guess it makes sense.

Bulls had a pretty solid draft too. Gary Harris late first and then Bairstow in the 2nd, guy who probably is under everyone's radar but was a great player in a very solid Mountain West.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Bulls don't get Harris. He's off to Denver.

I wanted Harris at 12. Considering they could have got him at 19 makes me sad. 

If the Bulls don't get Melo, this draft is a failure. Massively.

edit: Bairstow will struggle to get his shot off. I know everyone wants to compare him to DIRK, but Dirk is amazing at getting his shot off. Bairstow...not so much. Also, he'll just stunt Snell's growth.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Macker said:


> http://guyism.com/sports/zach-lavine-says-f-ck-me-after-getting-drafted-by-the-timberwolves.html
> 
> Ya ur coming to mn bitch like it. Its cold and your gonna lose a lot.


At least he's going to play with perennial All-Star, Kevin Love... oh wait. 

But seriously, fuck this guy. Why the hell is he complaining that teams passed him up? He should be happy that he was picked this high in this stacked NBA draft and is even in the NBA. Isaiah Austin would love to switch places with him. Hell, Austin would probably trade places with the 2nd rounders.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Mikey Damage said:


> Bulls don't get Harris. He's off to Denver.
> 
> I wanted Harris at 12. Considering they could have got him at 19 makes me sad.
> 
> If the Bulls don't get Melo, this draft is a failure. Massively.
> 
> edit: Bairstow will struggle to get his shot off. I know everyone wants to compare him to DIRK, but Dirk is amazing at getting his shot off. Bairstow...not so much. Also, he'll just stunt Snell's growth.


Yeah right they got MCBUCKETS for HARRIS. Still not bad. 

I think you're off on Bairstow. And not sure how he'll stunt Snell's growth. Snell's a SG/SF and Bairstow is a PF who can play C in some situations -- maybe. I see the mini DIRK comparisons but I think Thibs can help him improve on defense. He's gonna have trouble vs stretch fours on the outside and he's not great on the pick and roll but he does play tough in the post and I think he's a better weak side defender than people realize. Guy is gonna bust his ass to get better and that's all you can really ask from a 2nd rounder with some potential. Yet to be seen if he'll take a step down at the next level as far as creating his own shot.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Champ said:


> i demand that this thread now be titled "2 years away from being 2 years away" :mark:


I nominate myself as being the KD of this thread


----------



## Magic

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Pau needs to come back so him and Randle can destroy the paint and perfomr nonstop pick and rolls with Kobe. Pau lobbing up alley oops to Randle pls. PLEASE. :jose


----------



## TAR

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Actual footage of Zach LaVine on draft night:


----------



## TAR

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

My boy Cameron Bairstow to the Bulls tho :mark: another Aussie!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



Joel Anthony said:


> Yeah right they got MCBUCKETS for HARRIS. Still not bad.
> 
> I think you're off on Bairstow. And not sure how he'll stunt Snell's growth. Snell's a SG/SF and Bairstow is a PF who can play C in some situations -- maybe. I see the mini DIRK comparisons but I think Thibs can help him improve on defense. He's gonna have trouble vs stretch fours on the outside and he's not great on the pick and roll but he does play tough in the post and I think he's a better weak side defender than people realize. Guy is gonna bust his ass to get better and that's all you can really ask from a 2nd rounder with some potential. Yet to be seen if he'll take a step down at the next level as far as creating his own shot.


I think Bairstow is a 3 in this team, along with Snell. Though, I suppose Snell could be a 2. 

Doug E. McNugget is coming off the bench to start the year. Cannot see Doug at 4, while Bairstow is at the 3. I say that, because from what I've gathered the Bulls have every intention of making Doug E. a stretch four in this offense. 

If he's got work ethic, Thibs will make him better. I agree. I just worry about his ability to defend NBA players. He's not in the WAC (or whatever it's called) no more.


----------



## TAR

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Doug E. McBuckets is gonna be beast man, you just watch :side:


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Surely drafting Ennis has literally no bearing on re-signing Bledsoe, which I'm sure they'll do. He doesn't even play Point for Phoenix.


I just see it as Phoenix adding depth to their backcourt so they can dangle Bledsoe or Dragic as trade bait for Kevin Love, which I have mixed feelings about. I don't think he'd want to re-sign if the Suns acquired him and I really want to see Bledsoe and Dragic together for a full season, assuming they're both healthy.

TL;DR Re-sign Bledsoe and make another run for the playoffs pls.


----------



## Embracer

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Surprised to see Shabazz drafted so late :romo3


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*

Whatever happened to Shabazz Muhammad? I watched him shit on my high school for years and it seems he's disappeared


----------



## Macker

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> At least he's going to play with perennial All-Star, Kevin Love... oh wait.
> 
> But seriously, fuck this guy. Why the hell is he complaining that teams passed him up? He should be happy that he was picked this high in this stacked NBA draft and is even in the NBA. Isaiah Austin would love to switch places with him. Hell, Austin would probably trade places with the 2nd rounders.


True, Its that new generation of basketball not surprising. It was funny though to see how nobody wants to play here.


----------



## Embracer

*Re: Draft then Lebron again*



PGSucks said:


> Whatever happened to Shabazz Muhammad? I watched him shit on my high school for years and it seems he's disappeared




Pts
3.9

Reb
1.4

Ast
0.2


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I have to wonder who tipped their hand to force UJIRI to take Kevin Durant at 20. SOMEONE MUST HAVE. 

Phoenix needs to choke on a dick tho. 

My only guess is Ennis has a knee injury that we don't know about so Phoenix had to jump on that.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

That pick did seem like quite the reach. It's not everyday you hear a player that is two years away from being two years away get drafted or even compared to the reigning league MVP.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Maybe he's 1 year away from being 3 years away. Or 3 years away from being 1 year away. Ujiri knows something we don't.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So since we still have until Tuesday before free agency, what's everyone's way too early prediction for rookie of the year next season? I'm leaning towards Exum with Parker and Smart right behind him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Jabari'd be the frontrunner, in my mind.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

As discussed my prediction is JABARI as we'll be the immediate centre piece in Milwaukee.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Bill Simmons was HILARIOUS last night.

Very cool moment with Isaiah Austin, it should buy Commish Silver another year or so before the fans turn on him.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

can't wait to see brazilian kd in the 2018 summer league


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

He's going to summer league this year Champ. And he's headed to LA to practice with DEMAR and ROSS.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*










apparently the spurs and other teams we're aiming for him with their first rounder as well. as long as he doesn't turn out to be the next araujo :jose


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Excited to see what moves GS makes to revamp our trash of a bench.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Champ there was an araujo sighting in one of the videos I watched last night. I was worried I was going to have trouble sleeping.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

GREEK GOD>Parker. Parker will struggle with everything except shooting and rebounding in the NBA, but maybe those stats will be enough.


If Pau leaves I think RANDLE wins ROY. He'll get enough touches and tons of pick and roll opportunities. He's also going to be a BEAST on the boards for us and probably get a lot of minutes. I think his situation is better than the Buck's situation too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Z-Bo's staying in Memphis. He opted in for this season and signed a 2 year, $20 mil extension for after this season.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Joel Embiid for ROY....in 2016 :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Apparently the Jazz and Suns were going to draft BRUNO is the Raptors didn`t. #Ujirisav


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Deonte Burton going to be RAGE dunking all over the Summer League for the Wizards

He's a 6'1 Nate Robinson with a 6'7 wing span.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> Z-Bo's staying in Memphis. He opted in for this season and signed a 2 year, $20 mil extension for after this season.


Everytime I think of Memphis, I think of how Tony Allen should fire his agent for getting lowballed by them


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Did you guys see the Cavs Wiggins Intro press conference? 






That's so Cleveland. :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Apparently Lowry will be dealt to Miami for Norris Cole, Cash Considerations, & Future Draft Picks


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Not even Chalmers?


----------



## JM

Chalmers isn't under contract. fml.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

Stars never stay in Toronto :no:

DeMar is going to the Lakers next year k

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I don't believe it all.

First of all, Ric Bucher is the only person reporting it. And he's even less reliable than the likes of Chris Broussard.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Mikey Damage said:


> I think Bairstow is a 3 in this team, along with Snell. Though, I suppose Snell could be a 2.
> 
> If he's got work ethic, Thibs will make him better. I agree. I just worry about his ability to defend NBA players. He's not in the WAC (or whatever it's called) no more.


Bairstow isn't going to play the 3. He definitely doesn't have the handles for that, at best he can work on his long range shot; develop a three, and he can be an even more versatile stretch four. I see him playing more 5 than anything when talking about his ability. McBuckets will be the 3 out of the two. 

Also, it's the Mountain West, which was beast two years ago but was down last year in terms of teams sent to the Big Dance. However, the league was filled with good bigs. One of my favorite in particular, Larry Nance Jr, went down with an ACL tear during the year but just to give you an idea of how Bairstow faired against some of them.

He dropped a combined 45 in two games on Khem Birch, MW Defensive Player of the Year who averaged close to 4 blocks per game. Only reason Birch wasn't drafted is more than likely because of his attitude while at Pitt before transferring.

Dropped 63 in 3 games against San Diego State who was arguably the best defensive team in the NATION.

And he had field days against teams with solid bigs in Larry Nance Jr. [Wyoming] and Ryan Watkins [Boise St.]

NOT TO MENTION, he beasted on Dwight Powell who was drafted BEFORE him last night, dropping 24 on 10-18. Also stifled Powell on defense, holding a 14 and 7 guy to 3 points on 0-8 shooting and 4 boards. Bairstow definitely did enough to lead his team to victory but Stanford pulled that one out.



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Apparently Lowry will be dealt to Miami for Norris Cole, Cash Considerations, & Future Draft Picks


Gotta see this to believe it.



Hoopy Frood said:


> Deonte Burton going to be RAGE dunking all over the Summer League for the Wizards
> 
> He's a 6'1 Nate Robinson with a 6'7 wing span.


LeQuinton Ross[Ohio St.] and DeAndre Kane [Iowa St.] playing for Lakers Summer League.
Patric Young [Florida] with the Pelicans.
Scottie Wilbeken [Florida] lol, with both the Grizz and Sixers. 
Aaron Craft [Ohio St] lol, with Sixers and Warriors.
Sim Bhullar [New Mexico State] that big ass 7-5 Indiana Canadian guy, with the Kings.
Jordan Morgan [Michigan] with the T'Wolves.
Mike Moser [Oregon] with the Magic.
CJ Fair [Syracuse] with the Mavericks. 
Melvin Ejim [Iowa State] with the Spurs and Sixers.
Jordan Bachynski [ASU] with the Bobcats. 
Khem Birch [UNLV] with the Clippers or Wizards.
James Michael McAdoo [UNC] with the Warriors.
Okaro White [FSU] with the Grizz.
Akil Mitchell [UVA] with the Rockets.
Sean Kilpatrick [Cinci] with the Sixers.
Jake Odum [Indiana St.] with the Pacers.
Jabari Brown [Mizzou] with the Rockets.
Jahii Carson [ASU] with the Rockets.
Billy Baron [Canisius] with the Bulls. This guy can flat out shoot. Could be a sleeper.
Bryce Cotton [Providence] with the Spurs. Possible sleeper.
Rion Brown, George Beamon, Rhamel Brown?

The Heat are inviting Andre Dawkins from Duke who I thought was a solid player, playing good limited minutes off the bench behind Suliamon last season. Also, former CANE Trey McKinney Jones will be joining him. TMJ had a good year in the D-League. Happy to maybe bring a former Cane on the squad. 

Former Cane Kenny Kadji will also get another crack with the Bucks. Thought he had a good run last year but just didn't do enough, maybe this'll be the year. It is the Bucks. Durand Scott will also be back with the Spurs. 

Think this may be one of the more competitive Summer Leagues ever.


----------



## JM

Noto can I get a hug anyway?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Can we change the name of this thread to the Mitchell Wiggins Appreciation thread?


----------



## JM

I'm on my dingalinger right now. Give me a few.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

No JIM. I'm still leling at Bucher.

Furthermore, how can a sign & trade be a imminent when free agents & teams aren't even allowed to meet yet?

This is so unbeliavably bad :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JM

Can't they just resign him and then trade him? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

No.

You can't trade a free agent you signed until December or 6 months after, one of the two.

Edit: Yeah I was right the first time. Free agents signed before September 16th can't be traded until December 15th so it's not possible for the Raptors re-sign Lowry and then trade him to the Heat. It would have to be a sign-and-trade and for that to happen, Lowry would have to have already met with the Heat and agreed to terms which can't happen until after July 1st.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> My deepest and sincere apologies. My report on Lowry and a S&T between the Raptors-Heat is wrong. I should've known better. I could not...


From Bucher's twitter. Dude is so anxious to beat Woj he started using Chris Broussard's sources.


----------



## JM

I thought that was new signings. ok I am relieved.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Yeah there's a reason why Bucher went from working for ESPN to working for Bleacher Report.

Guy's a complete jobber.

-------------

:lmao :lmao :lmao

http://instagram.com/p/pwRUePK-yM/?modal=true

From "two years from being two years away", Mitchell Wiggins to this, this has been an amazing two day span.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

:lmao :lmao :lmao EMBIID THE GOD


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Embiid already fitting in Philly :lel


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

embiid just past WIGGINS on the awesomeness scale.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Larry Nance Jr. was indeed a beast this year, and the MWC was incredibly down.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Can someone ask Embiid about the Twins? I'm sure he has a story or 2 on them


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Larry Bird is going to give the team another shot. maybe this time they wont expend all their energy in the first 3 months.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

@JM:

Care to break down that Raptors draft!? Lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Just saw Langston Hall will be on the Heat summer league team as well. We're gonna need some more competition at point and he did a damn good job running that Mercer team in the NCAA's. Good size at the position too. 

Wondering if anyone will give Rhamel Brown a shot. George Beamon has gotten some looks. Completely forgot about my boy RION BROWN. He should get an invite.

Jabari Brown and Jahii Carson were just named to the Rockets Summer League.






Couldn't find his 40 pt game vs UNLV but this one shows off his stuff. Has to work going left but at a generous 5'10 he's got a lotta fight in 'em. Can't wait to see him take advantage of this opportunity.

I'm saying though. Check out my man BILLY BARON outta' CANISIUS. THE MAAC. Player of the Year. Look at this dude's handles, how he uses his left and his right. How he finishes at the rim at both sides. Look at his RANGE. The crisp passing. 











24, 4 and 5 in the WEAK ASS MAAC yeah I know but I think the Bulls are gonna like this guy in Summer League.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*






What is LeBron doing with Big Z at Miami? :hmm:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Looks like they were having a great damn time until Andy See Ya Later Slater's bitch ass started running up like he was TMZ.

LoL @ Bron putting the visors down like that was going to shade him from the world though


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;35979978 said:


> @JM:
> 
> Care to break down that Raptors draft!? Lol.


I'd love to. They drafted Kevin Durant II aka the steal of the draft. Any questions?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*










Well done JM

I also approved of the Warriors and Blazers drafts.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> What is LeBron doing with Big Z at Miami? :hmm:


Him and Big Z are tighter than most...Shame Z retired a year before Miami won a ring


----------



## WWE

Haslem ain't returning to the heat :duncan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> I'd love to. They drafted Kevin Durant II aka the steal of the draft. Any questions?


Well you know... How I was right about Tyler Ennis and other picks... But I'll let you have your moment.

* Jabari Parker
* Dante Exum
* Doug McDermott
* Shabazz Napier :mark:
* Kyle Anderson :mark:

I can't wait to watch these guys play in the league. Did I mention the Spurs managed to persuade the 76ers into getting that 6'8 SG Nemanja Dangubic from Serbia!? :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Parker said:


> Haslem ain't returning to the heat :duncan
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes he is...



₵A$H®;35993266 said:


> Well you know... How I was right about Tyler Ennis and other picks... But I'll let you have your moment.
> 
> * Jabari Parker
> * Dante Exum
> * Doug McDermott
> * Shabazz Napier :mark:
> * Kyle Anderson :mark:
> 
> I can't wait to watch these guys play in the league. Did I mention the Spurs managed to persuade the 76ers into getting that 6'8 SG Nemanja Dangubic from Serbia!? :mark:


The Spurs would have had Kevin Durant II but you know, the RAPS swung their big dick at the SPURS and said FUCK YOU.

RAPS :mark:


----------



## WWE

Holy shit damn it bleacher report. Giving me false information and then editing it acting like nothing happened 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Well, that's your own fault. Reading Bleacher Report is :Jordan


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Dude gets hustled every day...smh


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> The Spurs would have had Kevin Durant II but you know, the RAPS swung their big dick at the SPURS and said FUCK YOU.
> 
> RAPS :mark:


Inb4 Kyle Lowry to the Heat :duck

Chandler Parsons is a restricted free agent


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Aaron Gordon is wearing the #00. fpalm


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Hughes has opted out...and kissed the ring


----------



## WWE

Wade has now opted out. No way he is going to another team. Most likely getting a paycut

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Just watching BRUNO's mini press conference after his first work out and this guy has CHARISMA in EXCESS. If the next OSCARS don't have a host yet, this is the guy to do it.



Parker said:


> Wade has now opted out. No way he is going to another team. Most likely getting a paycut
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lulz, are you finally catching on? Should you check Bleacher Report first?


----------



## WWE

:lol I deleted the app, can't trust it anymore. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Wade, Bosh and James coming to Philly :mark: :banderas



I wish... :shaq


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Parker said:


> Wade has now opted out. No way he is going to another team. Most likely getting a paycut
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Where did you get the idea he was going elsewhere?


----------



## WWE

Nope, I knew he was opting out, as well as haslem and bosh so they can all take a paycut

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



DashingRKO said:


> Wade, Bosh and James coming to Philly :mark: :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> I wish... :shaq




Doesn't fit in Hinkie's big plan.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Bad For Business said:


> Doesn't fit in Hinkie's big plan.


:no:

His big plan better have 2-3 championships in them.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*


















:bron


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> According to a league source, Kidd recently approached ownership with a series of demands, including the role of overseeing the Nets’ basketball operations department in addition to his head coaching responsibilities. The source said Kidd didn’t want general manager Billy King to be dismissed, but wanted to be given a title and placed above him in the organizational hierarchy.
> 
> Ownership declined to grant Kidd that kind of power, which is rare for any coach in the league to have. The source said ownership felt Kidd wasn’t ready for that kind of responsibility after having only one year of coaching experience — the team finished his first season on the bench with a 44-38 record, good for sixth in the Eastern Conference — and allowed Kidd to seek other opportunities.
> 
> The franchise then was approached by the Bucks for permission to speak with Kidd about the prospect of hiring him, and the Nets granted permission


whoa


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So, is Bruno actually playing for the Raptors this season? I guess when the whole "2 years away from being 2 years away" thing happened, I assumed he'd be stashed overseas, or something.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> whoa


lmao Kidd


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> Source: Kidd isn't pursuing Bucks coaching job. He wants to be president of basketball ops


GET OUTTA HERE


----------



## JM

LONGO DA GOD said:


> So, is Bruno actually playing for the Raptors this season? I guess when the whole "2 years away from being 2 years away" thing happened, I assumed he'd be stashed overseas, or something.


Ya Kevin is apparently coming which I'm not sure I agree with. Watch his post work out press conference tho. His charisma is infectious. I feel I'm more charismatic after just watching it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> GET OUTTA HERE


2 years from now, he's going to replace Silver as the commissioner of the NBA.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

"i help this team. toronto." - brazilian kd


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

is jason kidd insane or just an egomaniac. :lmao


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> "Russians are done with Kidd," one source tells Yahoo


RIP Jason Kidd


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*












TRUTH.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Nice random posting of a 7 month old tweet, UDFK. I really appreciate it. 



Red Viper said:


> is jason kidd insane or just an egomaniac. :lmao


IDK, but it looks like he'll get his wish in Milwaukee, so I guess it worked. :drake1


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

didnt realize how old it was. saw it on the coli and realize how TRUE it was. best players in the game not getting maxes. :ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Would be kinda cool to have Kidd in Milwaukee lol


----------



## Arcade

₵A$H®;36007834 said:


> :bron


CONFIRMD! LEBON JAEMS STAYIN N MAMI HAET!


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'd actually feel bad for the Heat if LeBron does leave Miami despite all the moves Pat Riley has made just to satisfy LeBron. And most of all, I'd feel bad for Wade for opting out on that contract which he'll never have again. But LeBron can't be that selflish right?


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I'd actually feel bad for the Heat if LeBron does leave Miami despite all the moves Pat Riley has made just to satisfy LeBron. And most of all, I'd feel bad for Wade for opting out on that contract which he'll never have again. But LeBron can't be that selflish right?


Lebron's going to do what's best for Lebron. And honestly I can't blame him, Wade looks old as f*ck.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

explain to me why the best player in the world is selfish for wanting to be paid the max contract he can be offered?



explain how wade being paid anywhere close to a star when he's a sixth man at this point of his career makes any sense. the guy almost missed 1/3rd of the games this year while Lebron had to carrier a heavier load. Pls stop acting like Lebron is some awful human being for wanting to be paid like he should while others are getting far overpaid on the same team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

All of the moves Pat Riley made to satisfy LeBron? Like what, signing Chris Anderson? Shane Battier? Ray Allen? Rashard Lewis? :Jordan


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Well, to clarify on my comment, I never said that the Heat are in a good position right to win a championship especially when Wade is in a huge decline. If LeBron does end up leaving, I'd understand his decision just like his decision in 2010.

But Wade and Riley are trying their best to convince LeBron to stay: Riley just traded for Shabbazz who LeBron has been raving about while Wade just gave up on his ludicrous contract which he'll never have again just to free up some cap space. Right now, they're desperate to keep LeBron which is why I'll actually feel bad for Riley and Wade if they made all those moves for nothing 

This situation reminds me of his days in Cleveland where the Cavs' bestowed LeBron some power in the front office. But despite the Cavs' effort, they just couldn't build a championship team. I think the same will happen with the Heat; Maybe not this year, but definitely soon.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Red Viper said:


>


:lol *he knows he should've taken a paycut. His team won't be competitive for a couple more years because of what he did.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I think it would be selfish and cold hearted of LeBron f Miami had everyone opt out to take less, but LeBron gets the max..If that happens, I don't know how Bosh/Wade's relationship with LeBron can ever be the same. Yeah, I assume they were warned/told about the Heat's plans, but that's still kinda cold blooded to me. Like, it's really putting one guy on a pedestal and looking down on 2 others who helped make the whole thing possible


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36019562 said:


> :lol *he knows he should've taken a paycut. His team won't be competitive for a couple more years because of what he did.*



he "knows". :ti



first of all, even if he doesnt do anything for the rest of his career it's not like he didn't already win 5 rings while completely dominating the West for most of his career.


Second of all, he routinely made the Spurs his bitch throughout his career so yall ought to simmer down. :kobe3



Oh and he doesn't know shit. he accepted that deal because that's what they offered. taking a massive pay cut wouldnt have made a massive difference tbh. Having Nash on the roster is what is screwing us over.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

you're only justifying the fact that the contract was awarded to him based on what he's done in the past, magic :bosh klinsmann was spot on about it. he's being paid that handsome amount solely b/c of his name and legacy, not what he's going to do for the lakers going forward.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

he's going to sell tickets and make them more money in the next 2 years than what they're paying him. he's the one that got them that 3 billion dollar tv contract by keeping the lakers relevant and contenders. he's getting paid for the work he's out in and i'm fine with that. the guy carried us to the playoffs the last time he was on the court, i think he's still very committed to being great. 


the lakers take care of their stars. that was the message that was sent with that contract. that's the type of message players like to know and the type of stuff that makes them to play for us. it's why Dr. Buss was as successful as he was, he took care of his stars and made them into winners. the lakers want to keep that alive.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Red Viper said:


> he "knows". :ti
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, even if he doesnt do anything for the rest of his career it's not like he didn't already win 5 rings while completely dominating the West for most of his career.
> 
> 
> Second of all, he routinely made the Spurs his bitch throughout his career so yall ought to simmer down. :kobe3
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and he doesn't know shit. he accepted that deal because that's what they offered. taking a massive pay cut wouldnt have made a massive difference tbh. Having Nash on the roster is what is screwing us over.


What screwed the Lakers was all the injuries. I :lmao when they were forced to put a player that fouled out back in the game because all the other players were injured :lol

About Bryant's deal, he shouldn't have accepted so much if he wanted to tie Jordan with that 6th title he so desperatly wants. Now, with all the money he's taking, his biggest challenge will be to try and make the playoffs in that loaded Western Conference.

Meanwhile next year, Duncan could very well win his 6th ring :cool2


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

regardless if his contract fucks the Lakers over. his point is right. fuck the owners and the salary cap. dudes like LeBron being "selfless" but really in reality they are making some white billionaire a bunch of money that he doesn't need and basically accepting well below market value. these dudes being "selfless" are the fools at the end of the day. they are merely chattel for these fucked up owners who would cross the street if they saw their players walking down the street in a hoodie.

but hey take less money and only have 2 rings to show for it brehs. :toomanykobes


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

people always hating on players for making so much money but if they got paid less it'd just be more money for rich old white billionaires, aka society's least favorite people. people are dumb.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



CamillePunk said:


> people always hating on players for making so much money but if they got paid less it'd just be more money for rich old white billionaires, aka society's least favorite people. people are dumb.


Personnaly, I'm not hating on Kobe.

But i'm asking this question : in retrospect, if Kobe would have known what kind of season the Lakers had, would he still take so much money ?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

why not? if someone is willing to pay you something then you should take that money. Kobe is a huge draw and the Buss family is profiting off of him. if anything he should be paid more than some owner decided maximum contract. there should be no salary cap and Kobe should have the right to make whatever someone is willing to pay him. Kobe isn't hurting his team. the rules that the owners bullied the players into accepting is what is preventing the Lakers from building a team.

aka FUCK THE SALARY CAP and MAX CONTRACTS


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



TNA Original said:


> Personnaly, I'm not hating on Kobe.
> 
> But i'm asking this question : in retrospect, if Kobe would have known what kind of season the Lakers had, would he still take so much money ?


There isnt that many guys in the league that are willing to take paycuts no matter the reason.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

none of them should be willing to take paycuts. that's how they got stuck with this shite CBA. gonna be even worse next time around.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Should just go full MLB mode, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



TNA Original said:


> Personnaly, I'm not hating on Kobe.
> 
> But i'm asking this question : in retrospect, if Kobe would have known what kind of season the Lakers had, would he still take so much money ?


the fuck would have less money done for the team? it's not like we would have gotten any better players last offseason.



the thing that fucked us over was dwight leaving. the team still managed to get a superstar, he just left because he's retarded and a ******.


and yes dwight is retarded for going to houston because unless they get some major player they're never going anywhere with harden as his sidekick. Dwight is a far worse version of Shaq and Harden is way way worse version of young Kobe, so those titles are never coming.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

brother fuck Dwight. Jim is to blame for our struggles.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Nets asking for a 1st rd pick for Kidd...Ha....Ha...Ha


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

The Nets know their future is screwed for trading away all their first round picks for an aging 2nd round team. They're desperate to get a first round pick.


----------



## Arcade

Red Viper said:


> the fuck would have less money done for the team? it's not like we would have gotten any better players last offseason.
> 
> 
> 
> the thing that fucked us over was dwight leaving. the team still managed to get a superstar, he just left because he's retarded and a ******.
> 
> 
> and yes dwight is retarded for going to houston because unless they get some major player they're never going anywhere with harden as his sidekick. Dwight is a far worse version of Shaq and Harden is way way worse version of young Kobe, so those titles are never coming.


Looks like someone is still mad about Dwight Howard leaving the Lakers. Why the hell Dwight should've stayed in LA, when he was miserable the entire time there, and he would be worse off staying with the Lakers, than going to Houston?


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

i love when people confuse hating with rational thinking :kobe



Red Viper said:


> he's going to sell tickets and make them more money in the next 2 years than what they're paying him. he's the one that got them that 3 billion dollar tv contract by keeping the lakers relevant and contenders. he's getting paid for the work he's out in and i'm fine with that. the guy carried us to the playoffs the last time he was on the court, i think he's still very committed to being great.
> 
> 
> the lakers take care of their stars. that was the message that was sent with that contract. that's the type of message players like to know and the type of stuff that makes them to play for us. it's why Dr. Buss was as successful as he was, he took care of his stars and made them into winners. the lakers want to keep that alive.


have you considered the fact that the lakers are the most valued franchise in basketball right now and will continue to be with or without kobe? time warner understood that and offered them a 20+ year tv deal knowing they'll turn a profit long after kobe retires b/c someone else is ultimately going to take his place, just like kobe took shaq's place, shaq took kareem's place, kareem took wilt's, wilt took mikan's, etc. not to be phil brooks but kobe is a spoke on the wheel that'll keep turning. LA is a desirable place to live in and the lakers have an exceptionally rich history. no matter how rough it might get for them during a trivial period, they'll always find their way back to championship contention and relive glory. it's inevitable really. they've averaged a championship appearance every decade since the league was founded for a reason. the tv deal had more to do with a winning tradition than it had to do with kobe's legacy. laker fans are scattered around the world. have a look at the attendance figures, they were the 3rd most attended road team and ranked among the top 10 at home this season despite kobe basically being out all year. why? a laker game is more than just basketball, it's a sizable event that actual stars come out to witness. the franchise is a historic attraction and always will be. yes, the lakers take care of their stars but never have they grossly overpaid players past their prime. 

deciding on the magnitude of a contract should be based on the player's current + long term ability to win you a title. the reality is that kobe (a near 36 year old who has a ton of mileage on his body and happens to be coming off the worst injury in sports) is a massive question mark heading into next season. there's absolutely no guarantee that he'll ever be able to play at an elite level again let alone do so for a full season while remaining 100% healthy. so with that said, you tell me, is paying him an overabundance of money truly worth it? keep in mind that we're talking about an excess of money that he doesn't really need, money that could not only be used to benefit the team but also increase his chances of winning another title which he desires more than anything at this stage of his career. think about it. at the end of the day though, you can't tell me that this version of kobe bryant is worth 5-10 million more than some of the best players in the world right now. whether you agree or not, he's probably worth about a half of what the league's superstars are earning.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Champ said:


> i love when people confuse hating with rational thinking :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> have you considered the fact that the lakers are the most valued franchise in basketball right now and will continue to be with or without kobe? time warner understood that and offered them a 20+ year tv deal knowing they'll turn a profit long after kobe retires b/c someone else is ultimately going to take his place, just like kobe took shaq's place, shaq took kareem's place, kareem took wilt's, wilt took mikan's, etc. not to be phil brooks but kobe is a spoke on the wheel that'll keep turning. LA is a desirable place to live in and the lakers have an exceptionally rich history. no matter how rough it might get for them during a trivial period, they'll always find their way back to championship contention and relive glory. it's inevitable really. they've averaged a championship appearance every decade since the league was founded for a reason. the tv deal had more to do with a winning tradition than it had to do with kobe's legacy. laker fans are scattered around the world. have a look at the attendance figures, they were the 3rd most attended road team and ranked among the top 10 at home this season despite kobe basically being out all year. why? a laker game is more than just basketball, it's a sizable event that actual stars come out to witness. the franchise is a historic attraction and always will be. yes, the lakers take care of their stars but never have they grossly overpaid players past their prime.
> 
> deciding on the magnitude of a contract should be based on the player's current + long term ability to win you a title. the reality is that kobe (a near 36 year old who has a ton of mileage on his body and happens to be coming off the worst injury in sports) is a massive question mark heading into next season. there's absolutely no guarantee that he'll ever be able to play at an elite level again let alone do so for a full season while remaining 100% healthy. so with that said, you tell me, is paying him an overabundance of money truly worth it? keep in mind that we're talking about an excess of money that he doesn't really need, money that could not only be used to benefit the team but also increase his chances of winning another title which he desires more than anything at this stage of his career. think about it. at the end of the day though, you can't tell me that this version of kobe bryant is worth 5-10 million more than some of the best players in the world right now. whether you agree or not, he's probably worth about a half of what the league's superstars are earning.


Well said. But good luck getting Laker fans to agree with you. I lived out in LA last year. Kobe is a god out there


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

@arcade, i was never mad about Dwight leaving, but him leaving was an idiotic decision. The Rockets are not in a position to win a title right now and unless they can add a real superstar to pair with Dwight they won't be anytime soon. The Lakers had a better chance of doing that, after Kobe retired, than the Rockets ever will unless they can somehow get Melo this free agency and even then they won't be the best team in the West due to their defense.



Champ said:


> i love when people confuse hating with rational thinking :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> have you considered the fact that the lakers are the most valued franchise in basketball right now and will continue to be with or without kobe? time warner understood that and offered them a 20+ year tv deal knowing they'll turn a profit long after kobe retires b/c someone else is ultimately going to take his place, just like kobe took shaq's place, shaq took kareem's place, kareem took wilt's, wilt took mikan's, etc. not to be phil brooks but kobe is a spoke on the wheel that'll keep turning. LA is a desirable place to live in and the lakers have an exceptionally rich history. no matter how rough it might get for them during a trivial period, they'll always find their way back to championship contention and relive glory. it's inevitable really. they've averaged a championship appearance every decade since the league was founded for a reason. the tv deal had more to do with a winning tradition than it had to do with kobe's legacy. laker fans are scattered around the world. have a look at the attendance figures, they were the 3rd most attended road team and ranked among the top 10 at home this season despite kobe basically being out all year. why? a laker game is more than just basketball, it's a sizable event that actual stars come out to witness. the franchise is a historic attraction and always will be. yes, the lakers take care of their stars but never have they grossly overpaid players past their prime.


did you realize that time warner didnt want to pay up that contract and because of Kobe's magnitude they let up because he has been a historic icon in the city. You dont get huge tv contracts if people dont want to watch the games and people wouldnt want to watch the games unless 1) the Lakers are super successful(which they are not right now) or 2) they got someone like Kobe that all the fans love to watch. 

No one in LA has been bigger since Magic. LA, the fans, have chosen Kobe over the likes of Phil/Shaq and now the entire clippers organization. Trust me when I say that if Kobe wasnt apart of the Lakers that there would have been a lot more bandwagoners jumping on the Clippers wagon. Why? Because again Kobe has meant a lot more to LA than you're giving him credit for. Kobe had Shaq's place before he left. the fans CHOSE Kobe over Shaq and Phil and over everything. he's literally the most beloved figure in LA and it's shocking you dont realize this and to what extent. 

And no stars would come to games if there was no stars to watch. Kobe is THE STAR. Back in the 80s the entire team was STARS. It was always a team full of stars, dating back to the 40s. In the 2000s it's been Kobe. There have been other stars, but Kobe has trumped them all and literally become a LEGEND in the city. 

So was he overpaid? No, for what he'll provide on the basketball court sure, but for what he brings and continues to bring to the franchise no fucking chance at all. The guy remains one of the most popular players in the league by far and was barely on the court this season. He's just a guy that generates profit for the organization. 




> deciding on the magnitude of a contract should be based on the player's current + long term ability to win you a title. the reality is that kobe (a near 36 year old who has a ton of mileage on his body and happens to be coming off the worst injury in sports) is a massive question mark heading into next season. there's absolutely no guarantee that he'll ever be able to play at an elite level again let alone do so for a full season while remaining 100% healthy. so with that said, you tell me, is paying him an overabundance of money truly worth it? keep in mind that we're talking about an excess of money that he doesn't really need, money that could not only be used to benefit the team but also increase his chances of winning another title which he desires more than anything at this stage of his career. think about it. at the end of the day though, you can't tell me that this version of kobe bryant is worth 5-10 million more than some of the best players in the world right now. whether you agree or not, he's probably worth about a half of what the league's superstars are earning.


:lmao @ what deciding a contract should be based on. Yeah, what a player means to the organization, their legacy, to the city, and most of all to the fans should not be considered at all. The Lakers should have offered him 6 million(which is what you're saying like a complete mong) and if he decided to walk they should have shrugged because that wouldn't have impacted the team at all, right? The same year Dwight walks away they should have just let Kobe walk away as well and rebuild. Fans would have stayed loyal because why the fuck not? And players would line up to go to LA because...wait why would they line up to play for an organization that just spurned one of their greatest players after he provided them years of dedicated production and titles?


Btw, I hope you realize that contract came right after his HISTORIC season. You know, when the guy started playing 45 minutes per game, by choice, because they weren't even in the playoff picture. You know how he put up ridiculous numbers game after game to help the Lakers pull off a huge comeback to get into the playoffs. But NAH, he should have been let to walk because the only thing that matters in sports is what a player can bring you into the future. Oh, and the contract was also given due to the fact that Jerry Buss just died and the fans were turning on the front office. What's the best way to get the fans to respect the front office? By making sure you keep the player they love most and not letting him walk for nothing. 

The funny thing is that the Lakers weren't going to compete these next 2 seasons even if the Lakers didn't give him that contract. Melo doesn't make them a contender nor would anyone they could have signed. 


I wish sports were as black and white as you try to make them out to be in this post but sadly they're not brah and that wouldn't have been a horrendous decision on their part. Kobe wasn't coming back for a super low salary and letting him walk would have been a devastating decision and it would take years to gain support after it. You know why players like Exum/Embiid/Randle wanted to come to LA? It's not because they're the Lakers, it is because of the city, but most of all it's because they wanted to play with Kobe(like they all said).


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

half of a max contract is 6 million now? :ti 

i guess you're the mong. he isn't worth 25 million, and there was no risk of losing him btw. he had stated prior to signing his contract that he was going to be a laker for life. the light bulb should have went off in the front office at that moment but apparently it never did.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

what max are you referring to? the starting max for a player is usually around 15/16 million. most players arent even getting paid that much due to PAY CUTS. either way, what you said was absolutely ludicrous. 8/9 million, is that better? he would have still laughed at that offer and walked. he's worth way more than that and every team in the NBA realizes it. he GENERATES profit. 


i think the offer was steep, but anyone suggesting they should have even allowed him to consider leaving is not being rational whatsoever. we prefer keeping our stars rather than losing them all like some teams *the raptors*.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

rational thinking to a laker fan = LUDICROUS.

notice i used the word superstars. which superstars do you know are making less than 16 right now?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

rational thinking =/= letting kobe walk. literally no argument can be made that would make that rational thinking to anyone that knows anything about the lakers. what you're saying would have resulted in kobe wakling btw, so dont give me that bullshit that he would have stayed if they asked him to take a 23 million dollar paycut(or is 10 million also not what you're referring to as the contract as you refuse to give number).


but again, you're ignoring everything except the black and white shit that happens on the court and yet you're trying to say you're thinking rationally. rationally thinking includes thinking about the consequences of your decision. do you realize the consequences of letting kobe walk or are you just ignoring all that backlash because you want to believe it wouldnt be that bad.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

let's say they slash the offer by 8 million. hypothetically, if jim buss and the lakers said "we're offering you 18 million but not a cent more", i'm fairly certain that kobe is going to take the deal. he wouldn't have left after saying he was going to be a laker for life. he would've looked stupid in that case. face it, the lakers had all the leverage but they fucked up.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> Toronto has traded John Salmons to Atlanta for Lou Williams and Bebe Nugiera, source tells Yahoo.


Well then..


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

NOT THE AFRO


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> Well then..


that's a pretty good return for a guy worth a couple dust bunnies.

well played, masai


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Atlanta about to break the bank on somebody this summer. Just don't know who yet


----------



## JM

UJIRI

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

luo williams is worth less than salmons. :lmao


i dont know who the other guy is.



Champ said:


> let's say they slash the offer by 8 million. hypothetically, if jim buss and the lakers said "we're offering you 18 million but not a cent more", i'm fairly certain that kobe is going to take the deal. he wouldn't have left after saying he was going to be a laker for life. he would've looked stupid in that case. face it, the lakers had all the leverage but they fucked up.


what the fuck. you went from half a max to 18 million. pls go. 



and they save 6 million. that's cool. im not happy about what they offered him but your argument was based on giving him an offer that would have led to him walking. you spiked up that offer by about 8 million. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

It's just a salary dump for Atlanta. Kind of surprised they sent Noguiera with Lou, but I suppose they don't need him after drafting Payne and Tavares.


----------



## JM

Need to find an elite superstar that I can say NOGUIERA is the Brazillian equivalent of.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

don't put words in my mouth, magic. I was proposing a hypothetical situation with the 18. in my personal opinion he's worth half of what most superstars are making. don't shoot me for being a rational thinker :kobe3



Red Viper said:


> luo williams is worth less than salmons. :lmao


lel. yeah you must only watch the lakers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I don't think he's making that statement saying that he is worse than Salmons, he's laughing @ the fact that Atlanta had to package someone else w/ Lou to get Salmons.


----------



## JM

Salmons can be waived by Atlanta with it only costing them 1 million.

This Kobe discussion is stupid... he is immensely overpaid. End of discussion.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

oh right. thought magic was being an irrational mong for a second.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> This Kobe discussion is stupid... he is immensely overpaid. End of discussion.


*
This. 

Can't wait to see the Lolakers tank again next year. But at least they're getting another top pick in the process.*


----------



## JM

I'm going with the Brazillian Joakim Noah.

RAPS have the Brazillian KD and the Brazillian Noah. :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Melo meeting with Bulls Tuesday and Rockets/Mavs Wednesday. Nothing else scheduled beyond that at the moment


----------



## Arcade

Red Viper said:


> @arcade, i was never mad about Dwight leaving, but him leaving was an idiotic decision. The Rockets are not in a position to win a title right now and unless they can add a real superstar to pair with Dwight they won't be anytime soon. The Lakers had a better chance of doing that, after Kobe retired, than the Rockets ever will unless they can somehow get Melo this free agency and even then they won't be the best team in the West due to their defense.


The Rockets have a good chance this season to add another superstar to their team, as they are one of the top teams in the hunt for getting Lebron James or Carmelo Anthony. I wouldn't say it's idiotic to join a team that has a good supporting cast of role players, and that has Harden and Parsons, who both hasn't hit their peaks yet. What would've been idiotic is for Dwight to stay in LA, since the Lakers would most likely ending up being a low seed first round exit team, or a 9-11 seed team for the next couple of seasons, unless Young, Meeks, and Bazemore all develop as better basketball players, and gives the Lakers a solid core.


----------



## JM

They were both good options...

Are we really having this conversation AGAIN? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

JM would you rather people talk about what a BITCH Lebron is or how Spurs team basketball is the right way to win?


----------



## JM

I want people to talk about how the RAPS have the Brazilian KD and Brazilian Joakim Noah.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

All they need now is the Brazilian Bob Sura


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Salmons can be waived by Atlanta with it only costing them 1 million.
> 
> This Kobe discussion is stupid... he is immensely overpaid. End of discussion.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



pls go. you people only think in black and white. you guys are honestly straight retarded if you think the lakers should have at all risked letting kobe walking by low balling him. 

straight retarded, JIM. no argument. yes I realize he can't produce on the court what he's being paid, but he's worth every penny that they're paying him for what he brings to the team. And before you yet again state that he can't produce his superstar stats that he use to, I'm WELL AWARE and that doesn't change the fact that he had to stay.






Champ said:


> oh right. thought magic was being an irrational mong for a second.


pretty sure I watch far more basketball than you brah. And Lou Williams isn't that much better than Salmons either. Do you watch the hawks at all? Do you realize how fucking inconsistent he was this year? Hell I never even watched a game where he played decently, when I did watch him he was just a lot worse than he was pre-injury and his ability to attack was gone. His jumper was off and his playmaking was incredibly inconsistent. If you actually think that's some huge steal that you got Lou then you clearly don't watch enough ball.

Even in fantasy the ***** would have one good game out of every 10. If that prospect is worth it then it's a good trade, but Lou aint worth shit, even as a backup.



Arcade said:


> The Rockets have a good chance this season to add another superstar to their team, as they are one of the top teams in the hunt for getting Lebron James or Carmelo Anthony. I wouldn't say it's idiotic to join a team that has a good supporting cast of role players, and that has Harden and Parsons, who both hasn't hit their peaks yet. What would've been idiotic is for Dwight to stay in LA, since the Lakers would most likely ending up being a low seed first round exit team, or a 9-11 seed team for the next couple of seasons, unless Young, Meeks, and Bazemore all develop as better basketball players, and gives the Lakers a solid core.



If Dwight stayed on the team in about 2 years he would have been able to recruit other superstars to LA via free agency because it really isn't that hard to get free agents to come to LA when there's cap. And I don't be B-level stars like Boozer. If there's a superstar in place the players come rolling in.

And if you guys get either Lebron or Melo there's no way Parsons would be able to resign. They do not have that much cap as far as I'm aware and another team would instantaneously offer him more than the Rockets could afford so he'd have to take a pay cut which young players typically dont do. I really really doubt you guys Lebron and Melo wouldn't make them the best team in the West regardless so again, I don't think Dwight is going to be winning any championships any time soon.


Shaq didn't come in with superstar teammates in place either and how long that ended for him.



edit: hell lets go by stats too. when kobe got his extension at the end of last season these were his stats for that year:


27.3 PPG on .463% shooting, 6 assists per game, 6 boards per game, 8 FTA per game, 1.5 steals per game and better defense than Harden currently plays. His level of play had him as the top shooting guard in the NBA. He got paid like the top shooting guard in the NBA. He also dragged the team to the playoffs by playing I believe it was 8 straight games with 45+ minutes and 2/3 48 minute games. Yeah he should have gotten paid half the maximum because that makes a lot of sense for a player putting up numbers like those right? SO RATIONAL. 

Was he injured? Sure. the team put faith in him since he's always bounced back from injuries and hoped he would do the same with this one(it turned out rather badly last year with a different injury). Point is he was still playing like the best shooting guard in the league during that season so why exactly should he have gotten paid like some scrub?


----------



## JM

I'm making no arguments because I have NO INTEREST in pandering to Laker fans that love talking about Kobe as much as he loves being talked about. You two can knock yourselves out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

pretty sure this is the first time in this thread i've talked about Kobe while you love talking nonstop about the Raps.



Should we instead talk about how overrated UJIRI is as a GM as the teams he builds never manage to even get out of the first round? pls discuss why he's considered so great when he hasn't accomplished anything, literally, in the NBA. that great package he hauled in for Melo has the team headed for another rebuild with all the assets being average role players rather than STARS(gallo is still undecided).


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Let's talk about Ron Jeremy's doppelganger and how he can help the Pistons can make the playoffs this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Van Gundy is quite the svelte man, PP. Please don't insult him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I hope JIM doesn't no sell my question about UJIRI being overrated because he has no real answer to it. UJIRI the FRAUD. 



PP what do you hope comes out of the Monroe/Smith cluster fuck? Also how you feeling about Jennings?


----------



## Arcade

Red Viper said:


> If Dwight stayed on the team in about 2 years he would have been able to recruit other superstars to LA via free agency because it really isn't that hard to get free agents to come to LA when there's cap. And I don't be B-level stars like Boozer. If there's a superstar in place the players come rolling in.
> 
> And if you guys get either Lebron or Melo there's no way Parsons would be able to resign. They do not have that much cap as far as I'm aware and another team would instantaneously offer him more than the Rockets could afford so he'd have to take a pay cut which young players typically dont do. I really really doubt you guys Lebron and Melo wouldn't make them the best team in the West regardless so again, I don't think Dwight is going to be winning any championships any time soon.
> 
> 
> Shaq didn't come in with superstar teammates in place either and how long that ended for him.


The problem is that Dwight probably couldn't remain on that team for another two years without getting traded away. There's no point for Dwight to remain in LA if he's going to remain unsatisfied, and bring drama to the team. Even if he was to remain on the Lakers, and brought another star to the team, I wouldn't say that they would be able to win the West. 

Dwight is happier playing with the Houston Rockets, and as a result of that, he was able to produce better numbers overall this season, which he probably couldn't do if he stayed with the Lakers.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Red Viper said:


> Should we instead talk about how overrated UJIRI is as a GM as the teams he builds never manage to even get out of the first round? pls discuss why he's considered so great when he hasn't accomplished anything, literally, in the NBA. that great package he hauled in for Melo has the team headed for another rebuild with all the assets being average role players rather than STARS(gallo is still undecided).


Well he hasn't been GM of any of the few teams that actually win championships so I'm not sure what your point is. Raptors will never win a championship. I got over that 10 years ago. 

Nice wiff though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

he hasn't even gotten out of the first round. he has no success. the best players on the raptors never came from them. he cant even secure their best player.


even the best player on the nuggets, lawson, wasnt because of him. what has this guy done to be called great except get a decent haul, that hasnt resulted in anything good, for Melo and dumped Bargs off to the same idiotic front office? I'll wait. He got Faried, I'll give him that. Maybe he's A+ at getting role players.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

anytime someone says something like "SPURS PLAY TEEEEEEEEEEEAM BASKETBALL NOT THIS FAKE SHIT YOU OTHER PEOPLE PLAY" i cringe.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Van Gundy is quite the svelte man, PP. Please don't insult him.


I actually liked the hiring. Most credible coach they've had since Larry Brown.

But you can't deny the resemblance.



Red Viper said:


> I hope JIM doesn't no sell my question about UJIRI being overrated because he has no real answer to it. UJIRI the FRAUD.
> 
> 
> 
> PP what do you hope comes out of the Monroe/Smith cluster fuck? Also how you feeling about Jennings?


Heard talks the Kings were interested in a 3 way which would bring him and Rondo there (and probably just scraps here). Hope he gets dealt because he's not a good fit, but if that doesn't happen, they should still bring Monroe back. Have Smith come off the bench and stagger minutes between the 3. Think he can be useful at the 4, but at the 3 he stays too far out and is given too much freedom to shoot. Don't think SVG will take that shit. Team should revolve around Moose/ANDRE but Smith can be valuable off the bench.

Jennings I'm pretty meh about. Defensively he was crap probably shot a bit too much. Team needs shooting though. KCP I'm still holding out hope can be a deadly shooter (although probably not much else). Would like a change at PG and either get rid of Jennings or have him play off ball more, but this team more or less revolves around how well the big men can jell together.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Red Viper said:


> he hasn't even gotten out of the first round. he has no success. the best players on the raptors never came from them. he cant even secure their best player.
> 
> 
> even the best player on the nuggets, lawson, wasnt because of him. what has this guy done to be called great except get a decent haul, that hasnt resulted in anything good, for Melo and dumped Bargs off to the same idiotic front office? I'll wait. He got Faried, I'll give him that. Maybe he's A+ at getting role players.


He's made several nice moves. 

Trading Felton for Andre Miller was a good trade for Denver. He managed to re-sign Nene even though a lot of people expected him to be good as gone. He brought in Iggy to Denver without giving up much, I'm not sure what the first RD pick turned into though so this one I'm not sure about. He managed to trade Rudy Gay...

Whether Lowry stays or goes will have nothing to do with Ujiri's prowess as a GM so I'm not sure why that is even brought up. He will do everything he can to keep him and if he can't he will try to ensure a sign and trade. That's all he can do.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I've never seen Stan Van Gundy's penis nor do I know if he can autofellate himself, so I don't know how apt of a comparison that is.



JM said:


> He's made several nice moves.
> 
> Trading Felton for Andre Miller was a good trade for Denver. He managed to re-sign Nene even though a lot of people expected him to be good as gone. He brought in Iggy to Denver without giving up much, I'm not sure what the first RD pick turned into though so this one I'm not sure about. He managed to trade Rudy Gay...
> 
> Whether Lowry stays or goes will have nothing to do with Ujiri's prowess as a GM so I'm not sure why that is even brought up. He will do everything he can to keep him and if he can't he will try to ensure a sign and trade. That's all he can do.


Trading for Andre Miller, re-signing Nene then trading him for a worse Center, trading one of the best SGs in the league for one season of Andre Iguodala, and trading away Rudy Gay, who played like one of the best players in the NBA when he left Toronto. 10/10 résumé.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

magic getting bitter b/c masai is running a playoff team and jim buss isn't :ti


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> anytime someone says something like "SPURS PLAY TEEEEEEEEEEEAM BASKETBALL NOT THIS FAKE SHIT YOU OTHER PEOPLE PLAY" i cringe.




They play great team basketball...Yeah Manu may play alot of iso, and they do tend to come down on fastbreaks and take pullup 3's eventhough they have the man advantage sometimes, but hey, they play basketball the way God intended it to be played. Not like how these other teams play. and let's not get started on their stars loyalty to never entertain any other offers from any other team


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Trading for Andre Miller, re-signing Nene then trading him for a worse Center, trading one of the best SGs in the league for one season of Andre Iguodala, and trading away Rudy Gay, who played like one of the best players in the NBA when he left Toronto. 10/10 résumé.


He was gone from Denver before it came time to resign Iggy. Iggy is better than Aflalo and they were considered close to contending at the time...

The Nene trade wasn't good. A coach was fired for differences over McGee though so it's not like the guy after him wasn't high on McGee as well though. 

Rudy was considered untradable so I'm not even going to discuss that one. Bargs was assume untradable as well.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> They play great team basketball...Yeah Manu may play alot of iso, and they do tend to come down on fastbreaks and take pullup 3's eventhough they have the man advantage sometimes, but hey, they play basketball the way God intended it to be played. Not like how these other teams play. and let's not get started on their stars loyalty to never entertain any other offers from any other team


The way basketball is intended to be played is whichever way results in a win. and last time i checked every team (besides the knicks and the warriors) passes the ball.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

this is why magic needs to take occasional breaks from the thread. his poisonous comments can rub off on others and it seems like he's gotten to wwf.

now let's look at the pro's:

- he took a 34 win team to its best record in franchise history and a division title in his first season as GM
- he traded a superstar away from his team which led to said team improving significantly
- he turned multiple poison pill contracts into gold and proved he's the master at tweaking chemistry 
- he's the only non-american to win executive of the year (sounds petty but pls give him props :side 
- he'll soon prove to be the best international scout in the league when BRUNO emerges as the reincarnation of the servant

indeed, a decent resume considering he was completely new to the world of running a professional team's operations just a few years ago.

as for iggy leaving to the warriors, is that really his fault? his cap hit would have crippled the nuggets anyway. hate him or love him, he deserves credit for providing a franchise with an identity when it never had one before and for some time seemed utterly hopeless.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I haven't read any of your and UDFK's back-and-forth, so no, it's not rubbing off on me. His post about JM was undeniably true, though, and I thought I'd chip in.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> The way basketball is intended to be played is whichever way results in a win. and last time i checked every team (besides the knicks and *the warriors*) passes the ball.


lolwut do you even watch GS play


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> lolwut do you even watch GS play


they had a pretty shitty offense last season. mostly because of mark jackson's coaching and klay thompson being klay thompson


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I haven't read any of your and UDFK's back-and-forth, so no, it's not rubbing off on me. His post about JM was undeniably true, though, and I thought I'd chip in.


What about me?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Good trade by Ujiri. Trade away Salmon's contract for Lou Williams and a backup C. If Lou Williams can return to his pre-injury form then this trade would be a steal.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

You responding to UDFK's post about Kobe's contract with "I have NO INTEREST in pandering to Laker fans that love talking about Kobe as much as he loves being talked about," while you talk about the Raptors more than I ever see UDFK discuss Kobe.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

You didn't chip in on that...

I don't care about how much I talk about the Raptors. I do care about how much I talk about Kobe. My preference? not at all which is why I will not take any time to contribute to stupid Kobe arguments that ultimately will lead to neither person thinking any different than they did before.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> The way basketball is intended to be played is whichever way results in a win. and last time i checked every team (besides the knicks and the warriors) passes the ball.


I guess my post wasnt oozing enough sarcasm :side:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> they had a pretty shitty offense last season. mostly because of mark jackson's coaching and klay thompson being klay thompson


Uh no. Klay was banging important shots and getting hot in desperate times. Mark's coaching was terrific.

The shitty offense came from the lack of bench power after losing Landry and Jack, as well as Barnes just completely disappearing. It didn't help that our starting line-up had an inactivity for almost 50% of the season, as well as Iggy becoming cautious on the offensive end after his injury occurred. The ball was moving perfectly fine.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> I guess my post wasnt oozing enough sarcasm :side:


Yeah I thought there was a hint of sarcasm in your post after I replied lol but still wasnt sure



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Uh no. Klay was banging important shots and getting hot in desperate times. Mark's coaching was terrific.
> 
> The shitty offense came from the lack of bench power after losing Landry and Jack, as well as Barnes just completely disappearing. It didn't help that our starting line-up had an inactivity for almost 50% of the season, as well as Iggy becoming cautious on the offensive end after his injury occurred. The ball was moving perfectly fine.


I've seen more than enough end of game Curry-iso's called in that sloppy series with the Clippers to respectfully disagree.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Derrick Rose tells Yahoo he's not gonna help Chicago recruit Melo...That dude does not want Melo..at all


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> Derrick Rose tells Yahoo he's not gonna help Chicago recruit Melo...That dude does not want Melo..at all


*Good. At least he knows the 411 on Melo.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Or Rose just doesn't want to share the ball or spotlight


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Nah. Rose is just a punk.

God forbid the Bulls try to make themselves better so when his bitch ass goes down with the latest injury, we still have a real scoring option.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

legit terrible superstar to have on your team. didnt help recruit in 2010, doesnt help do it now. :lmao




Champ said:


> this is why magic needs to take occasional breaks from the thread. his poisonous comments can rub off on others and it seems like he's gotten to wwf.
> 
> now let's look at the pro's:
> 
> - he took a 34 win team to its best record in franchise history and a division title in his first season as GM
> - he traded a superstar away from his team which led to said team improving significantly
> - he turned multiple poison pill contracts into gold and proved he's the master at tweaking chemistry
> - he's the only non-american to win executive of the year (sounds petty but pls give him props :side
> - he'll soon prove to be the best international scout in the league when BRUNO emerges as the reincarnation of the servant
> 
> indeed, a decent resume considering he was completely new to the world of running a professional team's operations just a few years ago.
> 
> as for iggy leaving to the warriors, is that really his fault? his cap hit would have crippled the nuggets anyway. hate him or love him, he deserves credit for providing a franchise with an identity when it never had one before and for some time seemed utterly hopeless.


point 1: he lost in the first round.

point 2: what contracts are you talking about? he overpaid Gallo and during this season he was trying to trade Lowry too before the Raptors just went off on a tear and they had no reason to tank. MASTER OF TWEAKING CHEMISTRY; no he was just trying to tank.

point 3: the year he won it his biggest acquisition was Iggy who ended up leaving after the season and again they didn't even get out of the first round. 



yeah, that isn't a decent resume and i don't many would say it is. he's certainly done nothing that would make him a GREAT GM. how about he improves a team for the long term and actually makes a contender and we'll get talking.


oh, and JIM, if you Lowry walks it's because Ujiri couldnt sell the team to him. it's not simply "he walked away and it wasn't nobody"s fault". GMs are supposed to be the guys that bring back your stars, regardless of the turns off there are for playing for your team.


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

What's the big deal?

Sure it would be nice if he recruited other players but that's not his job. He's a player, not an executive. It's not his job to persuade free agents to sign there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

the big deal is that Melo going to the Bulls would vastly improve their chances at winning a ring and he's not helping them do that...like every other does on every other team.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> What's the big deal?
> 
> Sure it would be nice if he recruited other players but that's not his job. He's a player, not an executive. It's not his job to persuade free agents to sign there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not a BIG deal, but if even the slightest recruiting from Rose can sway another guy to come to the Bulls, why not try?


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> What's the big deal?
> 
> Sure it would be nice if he recruited other players but that's not his job. He's a player, not an executive. It's not his job to persuade free agents to sign there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Because other stars who truly want their team to compete do it. I mean, it's not going to take up his full schedule.


----------



## Notorious

Criticizing a player for not recruiting isn't any different from criticizing a player for not taking a paycut IMO. In theory it would be nice if they did it to help the team but they are not required or obligated to do that. It doesn't have anything to do with any Rose bias, because I said the exact same thing when people were bashing Dwight for saying he's not recruiting players to the Rockets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I believe Rose would rather try to have the organization build a championship team than to just recruit superstars and take the easy way out. Thus the reason why he would rather have Love :draper2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Parker said:


> I believe Rose would rather try to have the organization build a championship team than to just recruit superstars and take the easy way out. Thus the reason why he would rather have Love :draper2


Whaaaa?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Hmm. The Suns are making their move(s):*



> *From Bright Side Of The Sun:*
> 
> _According to Adrian Wojnarwoski, the Phoenix Suns are going for the whole enchilada.
> 
> Armed with an offer that no else in the NBA can make - a chance to partner with Carmelo Anthony on an instant championship contender - the Phoenix Suns are planning an aggressive pursuit of LeBron James on Tuesday, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Suns officials understand the bid will be something of a long shot, but are determined to get a meeting with James to convince him how the possibilities of two full max contracts, a roster stocked with talented, young players and the chance to pick the superstar free-agent partner of his choice ought to make Phoenix one of his most appealing suitors.
> 
> ---
> 
> The Suns' flexibility allows for James to pick any free agent - this summer or next - for himself. It could be Anthony or Chris Bosh this summer, Kevin Love next summer.
> If its pairing LeBron with Kevin Love (via trade this year, or free agency next summer), Carmelo Anthony (free agency) or Chris Bosh (free agency), the Suns have the assets and cap room to not only make it work but give LeBron his best combination of young talent in his entire career.
> 
> The Suns would instantly become a title contender with LeBron and any second star and have so many assets they could surround him with young talent for the rest of his career.
> 
> The Suns currently have four players 20 years old and younger (Warren, Ennis, Goodwin and Len) and half dozen mid-20s players. No one on the roster would be older than 29 next year (Gerald Green)._
> 
> http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2014/6/29/5854880/wojbomb-phoenix-suns-to-pursue-lebron-carmelo-partnership
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/6/29/5854840/suns-lebron-james-carmelo-anthony-free-agency
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/suns-to-pursue-lebron-james--carmelo-anthony-with-offer-for-them-to-play-together-163546302.html


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So it's official. Jason Kidd is being traded to the Bucks for two future second round picks and will be replacing Larry Drew as head coach.

Expecting the Nets to hire either Lionel Hollins or Mark Jackson as his replacement.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Raps trade Salmons for Lou Williams & Nogueira. Good trade for the Raps, helps Hawks shed off some salary too.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Jason Kidd for two draft picks* :booklel*Bucks.*


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Red Viper said:


> loh, and JIM, if you Lowry walks it's because Ujiri couldnt sell the team to him. it's not simply "he walked away and it wasn't nobody"s fault". GMs are supposed to be the guys that bring back your stars, regardless of the turns off there are for playing for your team.


Oh really? Well shit that changes my entire philosophy on life and what I will be having for lunch today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

you operate in black and whites and yet give Ujiri a pass for something that is absolutely in his control. :ti





well, I hope the Nets just got better. Jason Kidd wasn't exactly the best coach around. lolbucks.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

And I'm having something different for lunch because of it so everything is ok.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

you fail to realize that there are key variables which certain gm's have no control of that factor into a player's decision. taxes, weather, laws etc. this especially applies for masai in toronto.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

If it don't help UDFK point, it don't matter Champ.

Toronto will always struggle to keep stars because they are in Canada and they are one of the 15 teams that won't ever win a championship. That is just the way it is.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Not even a Bucks fan but it's kinda cool to see Kidd in Milwaukee hah.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I do agree with Magic that Ujiri, as well as Daryl Morey are both overrated as GM's. They're good but they don't deserve to be put in the elite tier along with the likes of Danny Ainge, Mitch Kupchak, R.C. Buford or Pat Riley. All they've built are first round exits.

As far as Lowry goes, he'll go to the highest bidder. This will be his first and likely last shot at a big contract and I believe he's going to maximize that. I personally don't think Lowry is worth $10+ mil a year but I'm expecting him to get it.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

is there anyone here that really called masai the best gm though? i'm pretty sure jm is sarcastic when he calls him the GOAT and i'm the only other guy in this thread that mentions him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I've heard plenty of people outside of this thread tout Masai & Morey as elite GM's.


----------



## JM

I dont recall doing anything other than typing his name in caps.

WWF is the only guy that uses GOAT when describing his team's GM. (that I recall)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*:lmao Milwaukee... :lmao Shouldn't the Nets have given the Bucks two draft picks to take Kidd instead of the other way around? Oh dear.*


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Who the hell trades a GM head coach for two *Second round* draft picks :bosh4

*EDIT* Head coach, not GM.


----------



## JM

What are you suppose to do? They have contracts just like players.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

The Magic have waived Jameer Nelson.

Guess they couldn't find a trade partner. I'm guessing he'll latch on to a playoff team as a backup.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Kidd was getting better as a coach but getting two picks for him is in absolute steal. One is 2019 though and I'm not sure the Bucks are giving their picks or the picks they own from another team.

Sad to see Jameer go. I wonder why the Magic are clearing so much salary - planning to take some bad contracts for assets in trades or to get a Bledose/Hayward/Parsons/Monroe type? Jameer will find a place on a solid playoff team. Could see him fitting well on the Heat, Thunder, Pacers, Grizzlies and Rockets (if they move Lin).


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

wwf just shed a tear. what remained of the '09 magic team is all but gone now.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Lionel Hollins would be perfect for Brooklyn. He should already have a HC job by now.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Who trying to go see that Lance Stephenson movie at midnight with me?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> The Magic have waived Jameer Nelson.
> 
> Guess they couldn't find a trade partner. I'm guessing he'll latch on to a playoff team as a backup.




I'm sad, but it was absolutely the right move to make.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> Kevin Durant II flew to Toronto Friday morning, with a fresh new visa. He'll go to Los Angeles next month to work with DeMar DeRozan and Terrence Ross and get in some runs. He'll play for Toronto's summer league team in Vegas. He'll attend Tim Grgurich's camp in August, then spend time working with Raptors center Jonas Valanciunas. He won't play in games next year, but he's here for good. NBA.com - See more at: http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm#sthash.z34puxEQ.dpuf


What is he going to be doing lulz? Just practicing? 



> Adrian Wojnarowski: Expect Toronto GM Masai Ujiri to make aggressive bid to keep Kyle Lowry at midnight, try to wrap up deal before Miami/Houston can engage. Twitter @WojYahooNBA - See more at: http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm#sthash.MQi5OZ09.dpuf


Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Xile44

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

So Nets have a meeting set with Hollins per Woj. Nets should do everything they can to get him. 

So I'm guessing Larry Drew is getting fired? Edit: Looks like his is. That's sucks for him. 

Kidd has a pretty big ego , good for him I guess 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Larry Drew was a terrible coach and had no idea how to work a rotation on a rebuilding team. I'm not sure Kidd will either.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

He's not going to play? He's pulling a Noel without even being injured? :drake1


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'm not sure. I'm confused by that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I thought I read that they would be sending him to the D-League. Maybe I got the wrong team/international player.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Just realized Orlando waived Lamb and are going to waive Maxiell, as well. Interesting stuff. I'm excited for Orlando this offseason, for the first time in years.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Heat will probably pass on Riley and go for Jameer. Riley loves him. I think Jameer needs a scenery change too. He's sooooo much more than just a spot up guy


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> Who trying to go see that Lance Stephenson movie at midnight with me?


What time does the red carpet start?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Champ said:


> you fail to realize that there are key variables which certain gm's have no control of that factor into a player's decision. taxes, weather, laws etc. this especially applies for masai in toronto.


kind of you like fail to realize that there are key variables that go into a contract aside from play on the court. :kobe8




Champ said:


> is there anyone here that really called masai the best gm though? i'm pretty sure jm is sarcastic when he calls him the GOAT and i'm the only other guy in this thread that mentions him.


lel, there's plenty of hype surrounding him and a lot of it isn't justified. i dont know about you guy, but there a lot of people that give him more praise than he deserves.



JM said:


> Larry Drew was a terrible coach and had no idea how to work a rotation on a rebuilding team. I'm not sure Kidd will either.



I don't think it's possible to have worse rotations than Larry Drew.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Well from what I've been reading/watching, Bruno doesn't really have a great understanding of the NBA or the game of basketball. He didn't start watching the NBA until last year because that's when he first got cable. 

I'm assuming they believe he'd be a liability rather than an asset if they put him on the court this year so I guess they want a year to shape him and get him court-ready?

Even though I'm a person that believes people learn from personal experience and that being on the court a couple times would help him.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

LOWRY staying in trawna per michael grange

go fuck yourself magic


----------



## JM

please provide a link. On my phone. Brb gotta cry.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

(tears of joy btw)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

@Sid_Seixeiro · 33m


> RT @alexfan590: Breaking from @michaelgrange: It's just about a done deal. Kyle Lowry is remaining a member of the Toronto #Raptors.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Can't wait to see how much they overpaid him :banderas

Lowry dat contract year warrior.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

As big of a dickhead as Kidd has been over the years he did an alright job coaching the nets considering they had, what the best record in the league in 2014? he'll probably do a decent job in milwaukee but lmao @ the bucks if they give him a job in the front office. 

my theory is the russians wanted to get rid of Kidd for a while now and so they sent death threats to the bucks front office.


----------



## RyanPelley

I'll be shocked if Lance is back in Indy. If it goes down like I'm assuming it will, then.... fuck.

Bird isn't going after anyone either. Thinks we should roll with the same rotation as last year.


----------



## JM

I dont care how much they paid him... not mu problem.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Hopefully, Raps didn't overpay him. But either way, I'm glad to have him back.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Kyle Lowry, AND Louis Williams?

Damn.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Parker said:


> Kyle Lowry, AND Louis Williams?
> 
> Damn.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Parker said:


> Kyle Lowry, AND Louis Williams?
> 
> Damn.


Lou Williams hasn't been the same player as he was in Philly since he suffered that injury a few years ago. He pretty much costed the Hawks a playoff win against Indiana.

But I heard that Raptors apparently have a better medical staff than the Hawks. Also, being in a team that has a lively crowd would also help him regain his pre-injury form again.


----------



## JM

That trade was clearly all about getting the Brazilian Joakim Noah. Lou was a throw in.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> That trade was clearly all about getting the *Brazilian Joakim Noah*. Lou was a throw in.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lmaooooo dkm :lol


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*






** Grabs tissues *. #Destiny #Greatness*


----------



## JM

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Lmaooooo dkm :lol


I dont know what this means.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> I dont know what this means.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dkm = Don't kill me
aka I thought it was a funny post


----------



## JM

Ok.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> On draft night last week, Pat Riley alluded to regrets passing on Jameer Nelson to pick Dorell Wright in '04. Now, Jameer available again


Still mad at how Jameer slipped in that draft..Should've went top 10


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'd love to see Jameer go to Miami. Him winning a title would be amazing. Cole is pretty fucking terrible, so Jameer and Shabazz splitting PG duties would be better than Chalmers/Cole, imo.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*






Never shows up. Sorry if this has been posted. The Cavs introduced Andrew Wiggins as "Mitchell Wiggins." Awkwardness ensues. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOl61QKVKs4#t=32


----------



## JM

I still like Calmers...

PG is completely irrelevant for Miami tho unless they change the way they play.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Hawks are going after Greg Monroe which explains everything..Supposedly Orlando is as well


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Why would Atlanta want him? Millsap/Monroe/Horford? WAT


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Why would Atlanta want him? Millsap/Monroe/Horford? WAT


Play Monroe at center especially since they can't on Horford to stay healthy or put Millsap at the 3 perhaps. Pistons pushing for a sign and trade though wherever Monroe goes


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

All hawks fans complain about is that their players are undersized. you play him at center they will flip out.


----------



## Ozymandias

cactus_jack22 said:


> All hawks fans complain about is that their players are undersized. you play him at center they will flip out.



Monroe is a natural C that was stuck at PF last year and Smith is a natural PF that was stuck playing the 3. Big men talented like Monroe are rare, so we'd need a big return in a sign and trade. Millsap would be a good return, but no letting Smith shoot jumpers!!


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

According to Woj, Miami will pursue Kyle Lowry, Luol Deng, Trevor Ariza, Marcin Gortat and Marvin Williams

Also Blazers are entering the Greg Montoe sweepstakes

And the Pacers are rumored to be going after Xavier Henry to replace Evan Turner


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

To replace Evan Turner? On the bench?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> To replace Evan Turner? On the bench?


I guess because they've let him walk, though I dont know why Indy is trying to get younger..If anything, their decline should tell them they need some vets in the locker room


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'll mark if Vince Carter goes back to Toronto


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> I'll mark if Vince Carter goes back to Toronto


To pick up his knees?


----------



## JM

Plz. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Vince is still good and I feel like he'd be a great mentor for guys like Ross & DeRozan.

As far as the Celtics go in free agency, I'm not expecting anything major at all. I would like to see Avery Bradley brought back, Danny wants him back and he wants to be here so I'm anticipating he'll be re-signed unless someone overpays for him.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Noah to be in attendance for Bulls/Melo meeting...Says he wants Rose to attend as well. This is gonna be interesting


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

WTF?? It's already been 20 minutes since free agency started and Lebron and Melo haven't made a decision yet???


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*I'm expecting Houston & Phoenix to make some type of noise soon. July is finally here. Here we go!*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> WTF?? It's already been 20 minutes since free agency started and Lebron and Melo haven't made a decision yet???


Sarcasm right?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> WTF?? It's already been 20 minutes since free agency started and Lebron and Melo haven't made a decision yet???


They're at the Lance Stephenson movie premier..I would've went but tickets were sold out


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

There's been a lot of Bulls rumors and happenings. So I feel like I should address them all at once:


Melo is in Chicago right now. Noah and Taj, two guys who live in New York, will be hanging out with him and recruiting him. Financials are strange on how it could all fit, but the most likely way for Melo to be a Bull is a sign and trade with the Knicks. That or Melo would have to take like a $14M-16M contract.
As we mentioned earlier in the thread, Rose isn't going to be there. I've heard he's rather shy and doesn't like to talk to people. I guess it's not his job, but it would have been nice to see him there. Rose, to my knowledge, hasn't said he wouldn't want Anthony to come to Chicago, he just doesn't want to recruit him.
Bulls are also interested in Pau Gasol. Rumor has it that the feeling is mutual. I don't know if he'd fit with Chicago, but he would be a great 6th Man/Backup 4/5 if he wanted that role. Gasol's also meeting other teams, but I would love to have him here if that happens.
Bulls are also looking into Chandler Parsons as well. I guess he'd fit in with our all white team of Kirk, Dougie, Dunleavy, and Pau. Joking aside, this is probably the least likely of the rumors. Parsons would probably be too expensive for Chicago.
Mirotic is also rumored to be coming over and meeting with management too. He's a former Euro-League MVP with Real Madrid and has a great 3 point shot. I don't know how he'd fit with the cap situation, but another scorer would be nice. He would essentially be the backup PF if he came in and be a bench scorer with McBuckets.

As far as I know, there is no way to have Melo, McDermott, and Mirotic all under contract. That is unless some sign and trade and mid level exception things play out. Having Rose, Melo, McDermott, and Mirotic all in red would really bring a lot of scoring to the team. I guess we'll see what happens in the next 10 days.

For bonus, here's a picture of Chicago's most likely points per game leader next season:


Spoiler: Pic


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'll be sitting in on the meeting with Melo as well.


----------



## Arcade

A couple of minutes ago, I was on the phone with Melo, and he wants to schedule a visit to Milwaukee, so we can discuss about him becoming a part of the Bucks. We got Jason Kidd, so I think that will help us draw Melo in.

Edit: Melo will be visiting with us on Thursday. OJ Mayo, Larry Sanders, Jason Kidd, and myself will be there at the meeting.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Will Mayo and Sanders be asking Kidd and Melo for exit strategies from their current team? Because that's the only way that would make sense.


----------



## Arcade

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Will Mayo and Sanders be asking Kidd and Melo for exit strategies from their current team? Because that's the only way that would make sense.


Exit strategies? With a core of Melo, Sanders, and Mayo, and a head coach like Jason Kidd, we would be a serious championship contender, and we would definitely be in a position to win the Eastern Conference.

I'll see what I can do in terms of bringing another star to Milwaukee, which means probably getting of both Sanders and Mayo, but even if another star doesn't come here, I still would be considered one of the top GMs in the league by bringing Melo to the Bucks, and turning a bottomfeeder team to a championship contender. There are some other moves that we are working on in terms of free agency, but I can't discuss them at this moment.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

mirotic's rookie contract would start as soon as he entered the league.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So the Cavs and Irving just agreed to a contract extension:

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11160663/kyrie-irving-cleveland-cavaliers-accepts-max-contract-extension

Interesting, looks like he's staying there after-all.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

With these LeBron and Carmelo Suns rumors...ah, it's not happening. I'm not gonna get my hopes up.

Re-sign Bledsoe please. And no Gordon Hayward if he's gonna get a near max deal :side:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*I want Chandler Parsons so bad ( no **** ).*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Arcade said:


> Exit strategies? With a core of Melo, Sanders, and Mayo, and a head coach like Jason Kidd, we would be a serious championship contender, and we would definitely be in a position to win the Eastern Conference.
> 
> I'll see what I can do in terms of bringing another star to Milwaukee, which means probably getting of both Sanders and Mayo, but even if another star doesn't come here, I still would be considered one of the top GMs in the league by bringing Melo to the Bucks, and turning a bottomfeeder team to a championship contender. There are some other moves that we are working on in terms of free agency, but I can't discuss them at this moment.


No you wouldn't.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Alex Kennedy reporting Cavs interested in Ariza. Says Cavs view Wiggins as a SG and want Ariza at SF..smh


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

I got a feeling that the Rockets are gonna get Carlos Boozer'd by Chandler Parsons, brehs.

Btw HeatWave do you got a bootleg copy of the Lance Stephenson movie? I heard they had Idris Elba playing him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> I got a feeling that the Rockets are gonna get Carlos Boozer'd by Chandler Parsons, brehs.
> 
> Btw HeatWave do you got a bootleg copy of the Lance Stephenson movie? I heard they had Idris Elba playing him.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao :lmao :lmao I wish i could rep you for that


----------



## Arcade

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> No you wouldn't.


Yes we would.

Wait till you see the roster that I will assemble for the Bucks this season.


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

Pistons reportedly offering Isaiah Thomas 3 years, $24 mil...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ozymandias

Notorious said:


> Pistons reportedly offering Isaiah Thomas 3 years, $24 mil...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Would easily be an upgrade over shoot-happy Jennings.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Should've taken Burke when they had the chance


----------



## Notorious

It would definitely be an upgrade but the thing is Jennings is making that same amount and are the Pistons really gonna be paying a combined $16 mil to IT & Jennings?

Unless the Kings are dumb enough to S&T Thomas for Jennings.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Why is Kidd is the way he is? The biggest whacko in the league, IEO.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Jason Kidd once was asked if the Mavericks rained on his parade (he was returning to play against them for the first time after he was traded).

He said something like no I don't think Dallas planned a parade and also it was a sunny day.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

uc berkeley education brothers.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Hello everyone its me Jonathan. I'm wondering why my phone hasn't vibrated yet to say Lowry has resigned with the Toronto Raptors.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Scott Soshnick
‏@soshnick
BREAKING: @TheNBPA in letter advises free agents to take paychecks over 18 months as lockout protection after 16-17 season #sportsbiz #NBA

I have no idea how legit this is, but it's a top post on Reddit. I would prefer no lockout please.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Hello everyone its me Jonathan. I'm wondering why my phone hasn't vibrated yet to say Lowry has resigned with the Toronto Raptors.


Rumor is they're offering him 14.5 mil a year. If that's the case, then you have nothing to worry about


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

hope he takes it because i don't want him on the celtics. i was referring to the pistons offer for thomas, for some reason i thought that was the last post.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

spears getting trolled :ti



> Received a scam text from someone posing as Raptors front office member.There is no offer on the table paying $14M.Apologize for the mistake
> 
> — Marc J. Spears (@SpearsNBAYahoo) July 1, 2014


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Greg Monroe would look good in a Spurs uniform, but I fear he may be too pricey. Hopefully they can snag Pau Gasol or maybe even Marcin Gortat. Just 1 more big and they should be set.*


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

₵A$H® what is your favourite National Basketball Association team?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> ₵A$H® what is your favourite National Basketball Association team?


*You already know this.*


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I thought you were a Knick fan and we're just a bandwagon OMG JIZZING AT THE TEAM BALL Spurs fan? Plz respawn.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> I thought you were a *Knick fan* and we're just a bandwagon OMG JIZZING AT THE TEAM BALL Spurs fan? Plz respawn.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Thought it was already confirmed that Gortat was going back to Washington?


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Can you use your words? I am actually curious.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

forgot to congratulate cash on his 2,000th post in 3 months. on pace to beat out pyro in 2018. keep it up.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Can you use your words? I am actually curious.


*May 16th:*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1073537-good-gawd-almighty-its-rematch-spurs-vs-heat-529.html#post34304858



> Ever since the Memorial Day Miracle for me.












*Looks like I've won again. 2-0 for me .*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36193098 said:


> *Greg Monroe would look good in a Spurs uniform*


No he wouldn't..smh


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36194098 said:


> *May 16th:*
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1073537-good-gawd-almighty-its-rematch-spurs-vs-heat-529.html#post34304858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Looks like I've won again. 2-0 for me .*


Your link went to a page from June 16th you didn't even post on. Do you have Downs Syndrome? Just answer the question.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Your link went to a page from June 16th you didn't even post on. Do you have Downs Syndrome? Just answer the question.


*Lol what? Did you click on the link? My quote was from May 16th.








*


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

If you use different posts/page a link is useless. I don't know why you can't just answer the question like a normal person that doesn't have downs syndrome. 

I'm not that curious tho, so I will stop asking.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> *If you use different posts/page a link is useless.* I don't know why you can't just answer the question like a normal person that doesn't have downs syndrome.
> 
> I'm not that curious tho, so I will stop asking.


*:lol umm... I used it as proof to show when I said I was a Spurs fan. Really simple actually. All I had to do is to go back to the old thread and do a search. I don't really like repeating myself because I already knew everything I've said before.

Still undefeated .*


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I don't need proof I just wanted a simple answer to a simple question with words. I was more than willing to take your WORD for it. 

You have still yet to answer the question with words. 

Moving on.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> *I don't really like repeating myself because I already knew everything I've said before.*


*( To add to that, it's the best way to avoid meaningless convo. Like right now for instance ).*



:lol *I didn't use words just now!? Haha this is a waste of time.*



JM said:


> Moving on.


*At least I agree with this. *


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Y'all smell that? 










It's Cash's autism showing through.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36194778-post1199.html

^pls respawn.


----------



## WWE

The easiest question known to man was ignored today. Yurrp.

Apparently, rose might be going to take Anthony meeting after all 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So Deng might not take a paycut to join Miami.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Is it really a paycut for Deng, or is he just not worth what he thinks he is worth with how terribly he played in Cleveland. :side:


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Well, it was Cleveland. He most likely didn't even want to go there. He even admitted that the way they worked behind-the-scenes was very disorganized and undisciplined


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA · 8m
> Kyle Lowry completed his meeting with Toronto GM Masai Ujiri and coach Dwane Casey, and mulling Raptors offer, league source tells Yahoo.


They obviously blew him away with the offer. Accept plz.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36194898 said:


> *I said I was a Spurs fan. Really simple actually.*


Since when? This past May? Or June?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*:lol I would screenshot my Facebook because once again, I've been a Spurs fan for years. A lot Spurs friends, I was part of a few groups ( but got tired of notifications ), I know all about their overseas talent, etc... ( which I've posted before ). :lol but that'll be too much. Save me the trouble. As JM said, no need to continue.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Red Viper said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/36194778-post1199.html
> 
> ^pls respawn.


*Flexbomb*

Who gets traded first: Love or Rondo?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Kyrie Irving just accepted a $90 million dollar extension ( 5 years ). Go get that money Kyrie.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Jodie Meeks to the Pistons. 3 yrs 19 mil...If Tony Allen doesn't fire his agent, I will for him


----------



## Dub

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Meeks :bron3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> JoelEmbiid: @KingJames hey bro hope you’re having a good day…… Want to join us in philly?? Peace


Ok


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> Ok


:maury 

Atleast he's trying although it's not going to happen


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> Want to join us in philly?? Peace


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> Want to join us in philly?? Peace


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Jodie Meeks in SVG's system :homer

Although I do think this is a bit of an overpay.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Celtics and Gordon Hayward have mutual interest. Brad Stevens might re-unite with his old star forward ( from Butler :homer ) * *Might create some Cinderella magic in Boston.*


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

watch stevens ask ainge to pay him the max


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Pau Gasol is considering GS.


----------



## Notorious

Gortat back to the Wizards 5 years, $60 mil


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

hat's pretty massive tbh. I don't think he'll be worth that in the 4th or 5th year.


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

Woj saying Shaun Livingston to the Warriors...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*The Blazers are pursuing Diaw and Patty is still being pursued by the Knicks.


Fuck.* :StephenA. *Time to call up Livio Jean-Charles or Davis Bertans. Maybe even DeShaun Thomas if his defense has improved. *


----------



## JM

Lowry re-sign plz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Yup. Shaun Livingston to the Warriors. 3 years, 16 mil.*


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

Ya no comment on that....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

A Marc Stein fake account amost got me. Fucking cunt should be thrown in jail


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Decent deal. Just a matter of whether the dude can stay healthy or not and I'm pretty sure he's been healthy the past few seasons. 

He gives them another ball handler and playmaker which I thought they needed to give Curry some rest and he can play off-ball more.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*But the Warriors didn't need another forward / stretch though. What they do need is a quality backup PG. They were really dangerous when Jarrett Jack was with them. That's what they're lacking. *


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Brother, Livingston IS a solid back up PG. He can handle the ball just fine and is a solid passer. He's been a PG for most of his career except for the time he was playing next to guys like Jennings/DWill when he'd switch over to the 2. He sure as hell is an upgrade over the likes of Steve Blake.

Not sure why you're calling him a forward/stretch type player btw.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> Gortat back to the Wizards 5 years, $60 mil
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The lockout will be glorious :no:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Brother, Livingston IS a solid back up PG. He can handle the ball just fine and is a solid passer. He's been a PG for most of his career except for the time he was playing next to guys like Jennings/DWill when he'd switch over to the 2. He sure as hell is an upgrade over the likes of Steve Blake.
> 
> Not sure why you're calling him a forward/stretch type player btw.


*I always saw him as a SF/ stretch type of player ( because of his height mostly ). Not a PG. He does have point guard abilities though. He's an okay combo guard. If they're comfortable with him, then alright. He just has to stay healthy.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



HeatWave said:


> The lockout will be glorious :no:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36214578 said:


> *I always saw him as a SF/ stretch type of player. Not a PG. He does have point guard abilities though. If they'recomfortable with him, then alright. He just have to stay healthy.*


He's very rarely played at the 3 in his entire career except when his teams would downsize. And he's definitely not a guy who stretches the defense because he's not a 3 pt shooter at all. He's always played at the 1 or the 2 (mostly at the 1) because he's a good ball handler and knows when to get his teammates the ball in the right spots. Also has a damn good post game and is pretty crafty at getting to the lane. 

He can definitely give the Warriors a nice back up PG and they can also run a Curry/Livingston backcourt with Livingston as the primary ball handler and Curry as an off-ball guy.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> He's very rarely played at the 3 in his entire career except when his teams would downsize. And he's definitely not a guy who stretches the defense because he's not a 3 pt shooter at all. He's always played at the 1 or the 2 (mostly at the 1) because he's a good ball handler and knows when to get his teammates the ball in the right spots. Also has a damn good post game and is pretty crafty at getting to the lane.
> 
> He can definitely give the Warriors a nice back up PG and they can also run a Curry/Livingston backcourt with Livingston as the primary ball handler and Curry as an off-ball guy.


*Fair enough. And I agree. Definitely an upgrade from Blake & Crawford.*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

He's been a PG ever since he came into the league. CASH STRIKES AGAIN. :Jordan


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Shaun Livingston anything but a PG :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Umm he has worked at the 3 before. So...*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Livingston a stretch forward 










Cash you sure you aren't Skip Bayless man? :skip


----------



## JM

CASH GONNA CASH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Hello JM.*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Shaun Livingston ain't a good SG either since he can't shoot. I don't know how he'll fit with the Warriors. 

Assuming Warriors don't undergo any changes with their starting lineup, I highly doubt Livingston will be starting over Thompson or Iguodala. He's better off as a starter since he's not a type of guard that can light it up off the bench. He'd fare better in the starting position as a defensive role player a la Tony Allen and Thabo. 

I'm happy for Livingston though. After that horrendous injury he suffered years ago, I'm glad he's able to get a good contract in a decent team.


----------



## JM

Being tall does not disqualify anyone from being a PG...hes a PG...

Hi Cash.

Lowry gonna take a few days as per ALDRRIDGE. somebody comfort me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

Livingston will be fine. They can play him at point and have Curry play off-ball like they did when Jarrett Jack was there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Lowry gonna take a few days as per ALDRRIDGE. somebody comfort me.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*I know where he's going to.* *Miami Heat. South Beach!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Shaun Livingston ain't a good SG either since he can't shoot. I don't know how he'll fit with the Warriors.
> 
> Assuming Warriors don't undergo any changes with their starting lineup, I highly doubt Livingston will be starting over Thompson or Iguodala. He's better off as a starter since he's not a type of guard that can light it up off the bench. He'd fare better in the starting position as a defensive role player a la Tony Allen and Thabo.
> 
> I'm happy for Livingston though. After that horrendous injury he suffered years ago, I'm glad he's able to get a good contract in a decent team.


He's mostly going to be a back up PG which is fine. I don't think using him as a scorer off the bench is the type of role they're gonna use him in. I also think we're going to see Curry/Livingston in the game quite a bit with Livingston being the primary ball handler so Curry sees less traps and double teaming and you can play Curry off-ball. And just because he can't shoot doesn't mean he can't be effective at the 2. He was fine next to DWill because he's a damn good post up threat. He's bigger than most 2 guards so he can take advantage of them down low.


----------



## Zen

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*










A little thirsty but I don't care. :kobe


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> *THE QUEST TO FIND HEATWAVE'S FAVOURITE TEAM*
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)
> 11)
> 12)
> 13)
> 14)
> 15)
> 16)
> 17)
> 18)
> 19)
> 20)
> 21)
> 22)
> 23)
> 24)
> 25)
> 26)
> 27)
> 28)
> 29) Jazz
> 30) Knicks



Just now seeing this..smh

Alex Kennedy reporting Derrick Rose went through basketball workout during the Melo recruitment to show Melo he is healthy..That cant be real :lmao


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

i don't know why some of you are concerned about livingston's offense. the warriors didn't sign him for his ability on that end.


----------



## Arcade

HeatWave said:


> Just now seeing this..smh
> 
> Alex Kennedy reporting Derrick Rose went through basketball workout during the Melo recruitment to show Melo he is healthy..That cant be real :lmao


LMAO. :ti


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I think Warriors just need a Jamal Crawfordesque player off their bench to make Livingston effective. Jordan Crawford is most likely leaving so they need someone from the bench who can run the offense and be able to create their own shot. Steve Blake didn't work out either. Their bench players like Green and Speights looked awful when they were playing with the 2nd unit but looked much better when playing with the starters.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Patty Mills is out for 7 months.. 

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/basketb...h-injury-for-seven-months-20140702-zstap.html


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Patty Mills is out for 7 months..
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/basketb...h-injury-for-seven-months-20140702-zstap.html


*Wow* .


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Champ said:


> i don't know why some of you are concerned about livingston's offense. the warriors didn't sign him for his ability on that end.


And it's not like he's a complete scrub offensively, he has gotten quite good off the dribble.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> A little thirsty but I don't care. :kobe


Damn Bulls I love ya but that's alittle much especially if it backfires :allen1


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'm so excited!! That's a great signing. Steve Blake and Jordan Crawford were horrible fits for the team honestly.

It's not like teams are limited to 1 off-season signing, there's still a lot more room to improve the bench, Livingston is a great start to that. I hated watching him play on Brooklyn because he had presence on the court, good player hopefully provides good minutes!


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

We haven't won a title since Jordan, and we're one scorer away from seriously contending. You're damn right they're thirsty.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Broussard reporting Bulls/Lakers/Bobcats are interested in Lance Stephenson and Indy reportedly offered him 5 yrs 44 mil and Lance feels he's worth more and will test the market to see..We'll see


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> Livingston will be fine. They can play him at point and have Curry play off-ball like they did when Jarrett Jack was there.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





BrosOfDestruction said:


> He's mostly going to be a back up PG which is fine. I don't think using him as a scorer off the bench is the type of role they're gonna use him in. I also think we're going to see Curry/Livingston in the game quite a bit with Livingston being the primary ball handler so Curry sees less traps and double teaming and you can play Curry off-ball. And just because he can't shoot doesn't mean he can't be effective at the 2. He was fine next to DWill because he's a damn good post up threat. He's bigger than most 2 guards so he can take advantage of them down low.


Yes, yes, yes, to both of these comments...

I'm quite pleased with this signing. 

I would have been thrilled with Patty Mills because of what he has developed into a very fine 3-point shot but Livingston honestly probably does everything else better. There is the size component to be considered as well. 

At the very least, the Warriors just signed a high-quality backup PG which is what they needed, and with his 6'7" height and the 6'11" wingspan with commendable ball-handling technique, ability to score in the paint and superior perimeter defense, generally, Livingston provides a bunch of positives for the Dubs. 

Moreover, Mills probably costs a _little_ bit more and would likely be looking for a clear-cut starting job. Livingston also makes Klay Thompson dramatically more expendable. Oh please oh please oh please Kevin Love... :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36217754 said:


> *I know where he's going to.* *Miami Heat. South Beach!*


Plz go.





HeatWave said:


> Broussard reporting...


Oh look, a bird...


----------



## RyanPelley

HeatWave said:


> Broussard reporting Bulls/Lakers/Bobcats are interested in Lance Stephenson and Indy reportedly offered him 5 yrs 44 mil and Lance feels he's worth more and will test the market to see..We'll see


Welp. Smell ya later, dick. Guess Xavier Henry can start...


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Oh look, a bird...


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

lel Xavier Henry as a Lance replacement. I hope y'all are ready for that Kemba/Lance backcourt.

Anyway the biggest FA decision of the offseason has been reached: Avery Bradley back to Boston :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Kemba/Lance/MKG/Noah dude/Big Al is nice imo


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'm reminded of Avery Bradley's existence every time NOTO says his name. In between, I completely forget his name.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

seriously, ainge needs to be fired. bradley isn't worth a bag of peanuts, nevermind 32 million. sickening.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah one of the best perimeter defenders in the league and a guy who has improved his offensive game every year of his career isn't worth it. :kobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

he gets exposed on d, when he plays just against, well, just about anyone. he has 0 ability to take the ball to the hoop, passing skills that could pass as a comedy routine, a suspect j he could only occasionally make because defenders never bothered to go within 100 feet of him,he has no iq, he's a black hole with bum shoulders. he absolutely blows, and ainge is an idiot for signging him for more than peanuts.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Tell us how you really feel :lmao

I don't think he's "one of the best" perimeter defenders but I suppose it depends what you mean by one of the best. There are _at least_ 15 guys that are better. I guess when you consider how many players there are in the NBA this may still qualify.


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

Exposed on D against everyone? Yeah not sure if SRS. The guy is a top 5 perimeter defender. Please do name 15 guards that play better defense than Bradley.

Yeah a guy who shoots 40% from 3 has a suspect J.

You're right he doesn't have good handles and he's not a good passer, which is why he doesn't play point guard and he's at his best when he gets to play off ball.

The only thing that worries me about Bradley is injuries. I can't believe you think Bradley is worth "peanuts" but you hype up Gerald Wallace and Phil Pressey.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

i don't wanna hear about bradley's "defense". it was never anything when a game mattered! he's too short to guard anyone anyway. absolutely atrocious contract. ainge didn't even wanna pay TA like a third of that, and he's 5 times more valuable than bradley.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

i hyped up pressey at the beginning of the year because he had a great pre season. ok, the season went along, and i realized he's not an nba player. i never hyped up wallace, i just like him, because he tries harder than anyone else on the floor.


----------



## Notorious

*2 years away from being 2 years away*

What games did the Celtics play in last season that mattered though?

TA didn't leave because of money though. TA left because he was bitter that Danny brought back Nate Robinson before him and because he wanted a bigger role.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Iggy, Allen, Brewer, Thabo, Deng, Batum, Lebron, George, Paul...

I was only going to name 5 but I didn't know who to take off.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Avery Bradley was my starting PG most of last year in the fantasy league here :mcgee1


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

do u just like bradley because he went to college where you're from?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Brewer who? Corey isn't a better defender than Bradley and I'm pretty sure Ronnie was out of the league last season or if he wasn't, he was riding the bench.

LeBron, Batum, Deng & George all guard bigger players for the most part. Bradley strictly matches up with guards.

Him going to Texas is irrelevant, you don't see me hyping up Jordan Hamilton or Dexter Pittman for the Celtics to sign.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

They are still better perimeter defenders...

You didn't specify better perimeter defender while guarding a guard...

Ronnie Brewer, yes.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> What games did the Celtics play in last season that mattered though?
> 
> TA didn't leave because of money though. TA left because he was bitter that Danny brought back Nate Robinson before him and because he wanted a bigger role.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


there were games bradley couldn't guard raymond dozen donut felton. he couldn't guard vasquez, he certainly couldn't come close to guarding melo in the playoffs. they had to let freakin bass do the job. like i said, not worth peanuts, not worth almonds, not worth pecans, not worth walnuts, worth a penny found in the couch. BUM.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Raymond Felton averaged 2.6 PPG on 26% shooting against the Celtics this season.
Greivis Vasquez averaged 7.3 PPG on 35% shooting against the Celtics this season.

For you to even be expecting Bradley to guard Melo is ridiculous. He's a 6'2-6'3 guard, criticizing him for not guarding a 6'8-6'9 forward is asinine. And Bass did a solid job guarding Melo anyway.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Tony Allen guards much larger players on a regular basis.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

TA is bigger and stronger than Bradley is.

Criticizing a guy who's 6'2, 180 for not guarding the likes of Melo, LeBron & Durant is ridiculous.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So you want us to consider a guy that doesn't guard elite perimeter players as a top 5 perimeter defender? What are we suppose to base that off of.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Yet you named Chris Paul as an elite perimeter defender and are you really gonna sit here and say that he regularly guards forwards when that isn't the case at all?

Bradley typically defends the other team's best guard.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

bradley hardly even played this year. check last years stats, and playoff stats. he can't guard any anyone well a little bit taller, so why is he such a defensive juggernaut? why did he get paid 32 million? because he can maybe mugsy bogues? even if he can occasionally lock down point guards, most of them are looking to pass anyway. they're point guards. who cares.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Come on Noto, when Dirk drifts out to the perimeter, how can Bradley not defend him?


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Paul has been relied on to guard the opposing team's top perimeter player in crunch time though. Not all the time obviously but yes, at certain times, and critical times he does.

I think top 5 is a stretch. Possibly between 10 and 15.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



shutupchico said:


> bradley hardly even played this year. check last years stats, and playoff stats. he can't guard any anyone well a little bit taller, so why is he such a defensive juggernaut? why did he get paid 32 million? because he can maybe mugsy bogues? even if he can occasionally lock down point guards, most of them are looking to pass anyway. they're point guards. who cares.


He played 60 games, that's a pretty big sample size to go of off. Yes his injuries are a concern for me and that's what makes me skeptical of this contract but as for his play on the court, I think he's worth it. It's just a matter of him being able to stay on the court. Ideally I would've preferred the deal to be around the $7 mil range but this is nothing to rage over.

Your last part doesn't even make sense. You're saying who cares that he can lock the down the players that play at the deepest position in the league? Uhh, it's a pretty big deal that you have a guy who can regularly lock down the opposing team's best guard. Especially since Rondo at this point in his career likes to play matador defense.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

how many games has bradley won with his defense? i don't see him regularly locking anyone down. TA actually wins games with his d, and yes, he guards point guards. the position where you look for your teammates, not try to score everytime. he can't even do that though. i feel like i've been trolled by ainge. never have i been so annoyed with a signing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Well, he guards shooting guards too. He just doesn't guard forwards nor should he be. I'd prefer that a guy his size not guard guys who are 6'8-6'10, 230+ pounds. After all that's why Jeff Green got paid right?

Avery Bradley isn't as good of a defender as Tony Allen but that doesn't change the fact that he's very good at what he does. And also Avery Bradley isn't an offensive liability like Tony Allen so there's that. Avery's improved his offensive game every single year of his career while Tony has made minimal improvements to his terrible offensive game over a 10 year span.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> Well, he guards shooting guards too. He just doesn't guard forwards nor should he be. I'd prefer that a guy his size not guard forwards.
> 
> Avery Bradley isn't as good of a defender as Tony Allen but that doesn't change the fact that he's very good at what he does. And also Avery Bradley isn't an offensive liability like Tony Allen so there's that. Avery's improved his offensive game every single year of his career while Tony has made minimal improvements to his terrible offensive game over a 10 year span.


he's absolutely an offensive liability! for one he's a black hole, for 2 his passing skills could open for louie ck, for 3 his dribbling skills are truly astroundingly bad. no ability to take the ball to the hoop and finish. no decision making skills(although he's a blackhole so we know his mind is already made up), if he isn't given tons of room to shoot, he can't make a jumper. it's over, worst deal in nba history. 32 million dollars given to avery bradley.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Ya you are really overreacting.

How is he a blackhole? Because he shot a lot this season? Who the fuck else was supposed to score? Phil Pressey? Kris Humphries? Brandon Bass?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

i wish


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

And btw if you want to see the worst contract ever.

Watch and see when Gordon Hayward gets the max within the next few days.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> Ya you are really overreacting.
> 
> How is he a blackhole? Because he shot a lot this season? Who the fuck else was supposed to score? Phil Pressey? Kris Humphries? Brandon Bass?


yes, bass, and humphries for 2. that'd never happen though because bradley can't make an entry pass(really, he can't), and doesn't even know what a pick and roll/pick and pop is. he is a total blackhole. maybe he was just playing for a contract, but it was truly disgusting watching him play last year. most of the time he'd have at least twice as many shots as green.
all i know is that if bradley can get 32 million, RONDO deserves max.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Someone else will probably give Rondo the max. But his time in Boston is done. It's not a matter of if he gets traded anymore, it's a matter of when. Danny drafting Smart and giving Bradley this contract is just further proof. He's already said how excited he is to see that backcourt play together for the next few years.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Pheonix gonna blow there wad on Grodon, it's a given. Gonna make Gortat look acceptable.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

TONY ALLEN SHOULD FIRE HIS AGENT


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Anthony Bradford wears number 0. Obvious jobber.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Brother HeatWave. It's happening









IG:HOGGLIFE101 ✔ @slimthugga
Follow
Chicago get cold as fuck @carmeloanthony @lala and I know u dnt want your kid growing up in Chiraq ��
10:02 AM - 2 Jul 2014


IG:HOGGLIFE101 ✔ @slimthugga
Follow
The galleria mall got every store u could want u will love it sis @lala tell @carmeloanthony we need him &#55357;&#56846;
9:58 AM - 2 Jul 2014


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*










*The thirst is at maximum level* :lol


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Who the hell is Slimthugga?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Slim Thug is a Houston rapper


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

guessing it's slim thug, the rapper who had a verse on a mike jones hit 10 years ago.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Joel-Hans Embiid @JoelEmbiid · 19h
@KingJames hey bro hope you're having a good day...... Want to join us in philly?? Peace

Joel-Hans Embiid ‏@JoelEmbiid 17h
Have a good day guys. Be safe!!! Hope he lets me know what he thinks about coming

I wonder if he's let him know yet.


----------



## Xile44

Livingston is a great pick up for GSW, Brooklyn will surely miss his presence. 

Nets should get Jarrett Jack and bring in Bogdonavic . Lopez needs to be healthy please. Think this is Joes last season with that contract to. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Joe has one more year after this.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> Brother HeatWave. It's happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG:HOGGLIFE101 ✔ @slimthugga
> Follow
> Chicago get cold as fuck @carmeloanthony @lala and I know u dnt want your kid growing up in Chiraq ��
> 10:02 AM - 2 Jul 2014
> 
> 
> IG:HOGGLIFE101 ✔ @slimthugga
> Follow
> The galleria mall got every store u could want u will love it sis @lala tell @carmeloanthony we need him ��
> 9:58 AM - 2 Jul 2014


:|




JM said:


> Who the hell is Slimthugga?


The key behind Dwight going to Houston


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> Brother HeatWave. It's happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG:HOGGLIFE101 ✔ @slimthugga
> Follow
> Chicago get cold as fuck @carmeloanthony @lala and I know u dnt want your kid growing up in Chiraq ��
> 10:02 AM - 2 Jul 2014
> 
> 
> IG:HOGGLIFE101 ✔ @slimthugga
> Follow
> The galleria mall got every store u could want u will love it sis @lala tell @carmeloanthony we need him ��
> 9:58 AM - 2 Jul 2014


Yeah like he's going to listen to an irrelevant rapper from a decade ago :jordan4


----------



## Arcade

Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah like he's going to listen to an irrelevant rapper from a decade ago :jordan4


He's still pretty relevant around the south.

I'll have exclusive pictures of my meeting with Melo on joining the Bucks this Thursday.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Nice gimmick Arcade.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah like he's going to listen to an irrelevant rapper from a decade ago :jordan4


Ask Dwight why did he join the Rockets...ask him....ASK!!!


Woj reporting Ben Gordon to orlando, 2 yr 9 mil deal..

Also, Gordon Hayward meeting with cavs. supposed plan is to offer him max


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Ben Gordon getting $9 mil :ti


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Tony Allen needs to get Ben Gordon's agent.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



> @WojYahooNBA · 44s
> Sources: Utah restricted free agent Gordon Hayward meeting in Cleveland today, lucrative offer sheet forthcoming.



lucrative :ti


----------



## Xile44

JM said:


> Joe has one more year after this.



Damn it feels like forever 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Joel-Hans Embiid @JoelEmbiid · 19h
> @KingJames hey bro hope you're having a good day...... Want to join us in philly?? Peace
> 
> Joel-Hans Embiid ‏@JoelEmbiid 17h
> Have a good day guys. Be safe!!! Hope he lets me know what he thinks about coming
> 
> I wonder if he's let him know yet.


Embiid pls stop :haha


----------



## Arcade

What happened to Ben Gordon after he left Chicago?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

He got paid and stopped caring.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Spurs signed Bryce Cotton to a 2 year deal. Another under-the-radar pickup. The guy was undrafted out of Providence. *

http://projectspurs.com/2014-articles/source-bryce-cotton-signs-two-year-deal-with-spurs.html











*Another knock down shooter. Can't wait until what he does in Patty's absence. *


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

jm, if it makes you feel any better, lowry removed his raptor affiliation from his twitter bio..

oh wait, my apologies :maury


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Some of you are fucking idiots. man. "LOL A TEAM PUT UP A GRAPHIC OF CARMELO ANTHONY IN THEIR JERSEY. LOL THIRST LOL THEY'RE SO DESPERATE *LOL*." He's one of the best players in the NBA, and teams are trying to court him. Why the fuck wouldn't they do shit to make him feel comfortable? Would you prefer it if teams faxed Carmelo a 1-page Microsoft Word document detailing why he should come to their team, so none of this would have to be public?



Notorious said:


> Ben Gordon getting $9 mil :ti


Uh...In Hennigan I trust?



Champ said:


> lucrative :ti


...You don't think he's getting a massive contract? :hayden3


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Gordon Hayward giving renewed hope to white people everywhere.


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

there's no doubt in my mind that teams will overpay hayward.. is he worth it is the question, wwf. i consider him a jack of all trades kinda guy.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

And Champ, I need a hug. Do you need a hug?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Gordon Hayward giving renewed hope to white people everywhere.


Flip needs to act now


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Cash begging me to post more Deonte Burton gifs/vids

Deonte gonna have a better undrafted career than Cotton, hands down.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> And Champ, I need a hug. Do you need a hug?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Spurs reach out to free agent Pau Gasol* :mark:

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24604279/report-heat-spurs-reach-out-to-free-agent-pau-gasol









*( Including Bryce Cotton )*

*This day feels like Christmas Eve :faint:*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Year two of Ben Gordon's deal isn't guaranteed. I feel much better now.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Really want to see the Spurs get Pau. Re-sign Patty and Diaw using the 10 million in cap space then get Pau for 3-4 years at the full MLE (I'm assuming he would want an extra year in exchange for the pay cut).

Pau / Splitter
Duncan / Boris
Leonard / Daye
Green / Manu / Marco
Parker / Joseph / (Mills)

Then in the conference finals and finals, unleash DAT DIAW DUNCAN FRONT LINE :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*I would want Pau to start. I know Splitter is a lot better defensively ( and he's not too shabby of a passer himself ), but Pau is even a better passer, can knock down mid range jumpers ( unlike Splitter ), and their offense efficiency would go up even more because of his ability to distribute and again, shooting.

I hope he won't ask for too much ( even though we do have some flexibility ).*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Pau for the MLE? I don't think he's a guy that's going to be chasing rings.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Pau averaged 17/10/2 last year, he's clearly worth more than the MLE.

The NBA needs to get involved and do some investigating if Pau signs with the Spurs for less than market value.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I agree. They should veto that deal due to competitive imbalance.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> The NBA needs to get involved and do some investigating if Pau signs with the Spurs for less than market value.












*That's complete bullshit and unfair. Is this sarcasm Noto...*


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Ya that would be atrocious. Spurs basically BUYING A CHAMPIONSHIP. 

I would much rather see a team built naturally win a championship.

Is that how you do it Tater?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

i think out of fairness we need to ban every single person that complained about the way the heat were built during their series with the Spurs if they get Pau. it's only right. srs. perma ban.


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Yep, SPURS doing things the easy way. Guys taking pay cuts. Pure shenanigans. 

There's no place for that. Duncan should become the most hated player in the league for standing by while this happens.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*There's JM.
*
:lol *I knew this was all sarcasm. I lol'd.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

C.J. Miles to the Pacers 4 years, $18 mil.

:deandre


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So LANCE isn't coming back.


----------



## Joel

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36243986 said:


> :lol *I knew this was all sarcasm. I lol'd.*


The point isn't to be sarcastic, the point is to highlight how hypocritical the likes of Tater, Baltimore Ravens fan whose name I forget and all the others who complained about Heat's big 3 for taking paycut and "buying" championships, while praising Spurs for "doing it the right way" will be if Gasol takes a paycut to play for Spurs and these guys still praise Spurs.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Ah. I never criticized the Heat for taking paycuts, so yeah. You all must be talking about Tater, Pryme Tyme, & Gotcha1999 ( or however you spell his name ). *


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Championship teams should be naturally built. Whatever the fuck that means I know, but still, naturally built.

#taterisms.

There's nothing naturally about Pau signing for the MLE, I think this much is true.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

It's about as natural as Rashard Lewis in 2009.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> C.J. Miles to the Pacers 4 years, $18 mil.
> 
> :deandre


Larry aint sipping, he's chugging..confirmed


----------



## Arcade

JM said:


> Ya that would be atrocious. Spurs basically BUYING A CHAMPIONSHIP.
> 
> I would much rather see a team built naturally win a championship.
> 
> Is that how you do it Tater?


You forgot TEAM BASKETBALL.


----------



## WWE

Ginobli most likely out if FIBA because of a stress fracture. Come on and sign pau, UGH

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Sign Pau and then somehow resign both Diaw & Mills . I think Daye & Bonner won't be there next year. I'll miss Bonner if he does retire. The guy sure did knew how to shoot.*


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> C.J. Miles to the Pacers 4 years, $18 mil.
> 
> :deandre


strange signing


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So Lin is mad at the Rockets for using Melo image with him wearing the number 7(Lin's number). Lin and agent say they weren't informed they were going to do that. Houston says he was. Either way, kinda petty of a complaint


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Well it is kind of a snake move to use Lin's number, Linsanity bruthaaaaa, Melo should find a new number


----------



## JM

I think its pretty pathetic on Houston's part, tbh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Gordon Hayward is set to make $63 Million dollars with the Cavs.

Alrght.*


----------



## JM

Cash how much should Pau Gasol make?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



JM said:


> Cash how much should Pau Gasol make?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Well he's 33 ( about to be 34 ), so he's still relatively at good age for an NBA player and obviously he shows he can still contribute ( especially on a championship squad ). I'll give him $8 Million a year. Probably as an one year rental. If I'm confident he can do some special things with the Spurs, I'll add one more year to the contract ( that would be $16 Million for 2 years ).

But knowing him, he'll probably want around $10 to 12 Million a year, but he should know the window towards a champion is starting to close and he should accept a paycut.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Patty Mills back to the Spurs on a 3 year deal.

And also the Thunder have reportedly emerged as the frontrunners to sign Pau Gasol.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Patty Cake is back!!!!!!!!*













*Now where's Fat Diaw...*


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Spurs got Patty back?!? Looks like the is decided already (Y)


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Yeah... They didn't need Pau anyway. It was like a daydream. I wanted him to go there, but I'm not sweating him not being able to come to SA either.*



*Apparently Chris Bosh wants a $90 Million, 5 year contract...*



> _Miami Heat big man Chris Bosh is seeking a contract that will pay him $90 million over five years, a source dialed in with Bosh's thinking told FOX Sports Ohio on Wednesday. Bosh is negotiating with the Heat, but no deal is done yet, the source said._
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2116302-chris-bosh-rumors-latest-buzz-and-speculation-surrounding-free-agent-star?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national2












*Edit: Bleacherreport though... Might have to look around some more.*

*These should be more credible:*

http://allucanheat.com/2014/07/02/report-chris-bosh-wants-90-million-contract-miami-heat/

http://msn.foxsports.com/ohio/story/source-heat-s-bosh-seeks-deal-worth-90-million-070214


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

???


that's how much Kyrie makes and Bosh is far better than Kyrie. He's also in the prime of his career.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*This is not about Kyrie ( even though I think he's a little overrated too ). This is about Bosh and he's not worth $18 Million a year. Get out of town with that.*

*Good Bye Bosh - Pat Riley.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

He's not based that much based off what? Every time I see Bosh play without Wade or Lebron he kills it like a superstar and he always seems to win. :bosh6


----------



## RyanPelley

So, does this kill the chances of the Heat players taking pay cuts to add another star?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Hypothetically, would you pay him that much to be with the Lakers? Be honest.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Fuck yeah, if we didn't already have Randle. I wouldn't him at that much to be my center, but I'd love him at power forward.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*He's soft as tissue ( especially in the post ). You all have Randle, so it won't be no need for him to crash the boards ( which he's poor at anyway ). He plays like a 3, but slotted as a 4 because of this undersized league now.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

You realize he averaged 24/12 the year before he joined the Heat, right? Did you ever watch Bosh before he joined the Heat? Do you realize he's been playing as an undersized center the last 4 years pretty much? Saying he's soft as tissue because he's weaker than a bunch of guys way bigger than him isn't exactly fair.


----------



## JM

He's as much a 3 as livingston... :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*He stays at the midrange and at the 3pt line a lot to be your primary 4 or 5, but alright. He's good at stretching the defense. That's all the praise I'm giving Bosh.*


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Notorious said:


> And also the Thunder have reportedly emerged as the frontrunners to sign Pau Gasol.


Man fuck you Thunder.

fuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyoufuckyou


----------



## Evolution

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Am I the only Bulls fan that doesn't want to see Melo playing in Chicago? I feel like it right now reading around.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Evolution said:


> Am I the only Bulls fan that doesn't want to see Melo playing in Chicago? I feel like it right now reading around.


*Nope.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36260625 said:


> *He stays at the midrange and at the 3pt line a lot to be your primary 4 or 5, but alright. He's good at stretching the defense. That's all the praise I'm giving Bosh.*


so it's confirmed that you never watched him with the raptors. okay.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Evolution said:


> Am I the only Bulls fan that doesn't want to see Melo playing in Chicago? I feel like it right now reading around.


Why wouldn't you want him in the Bulls though?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Okay... So based off what he may have been able to do years ago with the Raptors warrants him a $90 Million dollar contract right now... Right now ( and for several years ), he's been playing soft.

This is almost the same argument as Kobe's contract. Waste of time.*


----------



## JM

Bosh is still that player though...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Did you watch his performance these past years? Did you watch the Finals?*


----------



## Evolution

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Jamjam22 said:


> Why wouldn't you want him in the Bulls though?


How do they get a healthy balance between Rose/he for who has the ball? If Rose gets hurt AGAIN next season they're no longer contenders. I'd also prefer Kevin Love if we were to sign any free agent.

I'm sure he'd improve our offense from this season just gone with Rose out all year but what happens when Rose plays a full year healthy? How much extra is he contributing to the team vs how much he's going to want to get paid?

I'm just... Hesitant I suppose.


----------



## WWE

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36261153 said:


> *Did you watch his performance these past years? Did you watch the Finals?*


Bosh is a beast once given the chance, COME ON MANG NOT HIS FAULT HE'S PLAYING BEHIND THE BEST IN THE WORLD AND OLD MAN RIVERWALK


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*The old man Duncan made him his bitch and he just stayed on the outside ( like he's been doing ) pretty much all throughout the Finals when the Heat needed boards and now he wants to fleece somebody. Give me a break. Cotton tissue.*

*By all means though...*


----------



## Magic

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



₵A$H®;36261073 said:


> *Okay... So based off what he may have been able to do years ago with the Raptors warrants him a $90 Million dollar contract right now... Right now ( and for several years ), he's been playing soft.
> 
> This is almost the same argument as Kobe's contract. Waste of time.*


:ti


Based off what he's done every time on the court with extra touches and an ability to work in the paint I think he deserves that contract. Yes I know he's said he's fine with being a shooting guy, but that doesn't mean he can't bang bodies anymore. He says he needs the extra energy for the other end, where he has to guard bigger players and be the weak side defender. If he got on a team with a legit center, say Houston for example, he'd really be able to shine.


----------



## JM

based off what hes done with an inconsistent 3rd wheel role? lulz.

with a defined promimant role he'd he a 20/10 player.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Of course Cash would say Bosh isn't worth that kind of money, considering he just started watching basketball this year.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*We're trying to have a conversation here man. Go troll on the WWE threads. Instead of always insulting or trolling someone, give your own input on something. If not, then run along.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

If Miami wanted Bosh to be that 20/10 post player, he would be..But they don't. He's not standing behind the 3pt line 98% of the time because he likes the view


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Cleveland thinking about offering Hayward a max contract. You wonder why Lebron would never go back.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Moving on from that. Some make it seem like I'm the only person on the planet calling him out about his post game. You can even do an automatic search "Chris Bosh is soft" on Google. I'm sure it'll pop up automatically. Or maybe even watch the games. Wasted enough of my fingers typing about this. And the troll had arrived so...*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Cleveland thinking about offering Hayward a max contract. You wonder why Lebron would never go back.


*They're planning on giving him $63 Million. About to be another overpaid player that's considered a max.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Morey on the Lin/Melo number 7 issue



> “It’s always a challenging situation during free agency,” Morey said. “You are always having to recruit players and there might be current players at current positions, might be people with the current numbers. It’s unfortunate that it’s often hard to handle. Reality is, it’s standard practice.When we went after Chris Bosh a few years ago,we had him in Luis Scola’s number. When we went after Dwight Howard he had (Pat) Beverley’s number. I get the sensitivity and I hate that it creates some hurt feelings. I don’t like that, but that’s obviously Carmelo Anthony’s number, that’s the number he wants. He told us that. Bottom line, if Carmelo comes Omer Asik and Jeremy Lin have to be traded. It’s just math. It’s not personal. My job is every day figure out how to win. Sometimes it creates challenging situations.”
> Read more at http://www.basketballinsiders.com/2014-nba-free-agency-diary/#hwpUb8jcljrvDy7d.99


----------



## H

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Anthony just keeps fucking with Jeremy Lin, doesn't he?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*









*
Seems legit.*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'm not familiar with how cap and salary works in the NBA much, but $90 million does sound a lot. But I also completely disagree with Cash because I do believe Bosh is worth big money and he'd easily make a big impact on any other team he'd go to. I've watched Wade and Bron in suits while Bosh goes off and leads Miami to victory several times.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

lolRockets thinking that they can land Carmelo, when he's most likely heading to the Bucks. He just arrived at the Milwaukee airport about 20-30 minutes ago.

*Carmelo Anthony arrives at the Milwaukee Airport for an overnight stay in the city, and a morning conference with the Bucks. Bucks Head Coach Jason Kidd is there to greet him at the airport.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

- Kyle Lowry back to the Raps for 4 years, $48 mil.
- Carlos Boozer amnestied.
- Nets/Cavs revisiting trade talks for a Marcus Thornton/Jarrett Jack swap.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Kyle Lowry re-signs, 4 yrs 48 mil with an ETO after 3rd yr

Also Bulls have informed Booze that he's getting amnestied



Shutup Noto


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I AM SO FUCKING HAPPY RIGHT NOW OMG.



₵A$H®;36263033 said:


> *Moving on from that. Some make it seem like I'm the only person on the planet calling him out about his post game. You can even do an automatic search "Chris Bosh is soft" on Google. I'm sure it'll pop up automatically. Or maybe even watch the games. Wasted enough of my fingers typing about this. And the troll had arrived so...*


The thing is, a lot of people don't know anything about Bosh pre-Miami. As a centre piece in Toronto he was a lot different player. He wasn't near the 3 point line because Toronto wasn't all about attack and kick. They didn't do many clear outs. He had a post game and a face up game and he was on the glass. Sure he's not a heavy set guy and could get pushed around but he was there. The guy isn't a perimeter player though, so to say he's a 3 is like saying Kevin Love is a 3 cause he shoots 3s.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

So who wins the Boozer "sweepstakes", cause we all know no one's gonna claim him on amnesty waivers?

Miami?


----------



## JM

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I still really wouldn't mind him on Toronto...

It's 1 year and I believe we can afford him. He is still a decent offensive big and we can go to Patterson when we actually need someone to play defence.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Of course Cash would say Bosh isn't worth that kind of money, considering he just started watching basketball this year.


Actually, it seems like he just started watching basketball in the postseason, because otherwise someone wouldn't have such a narrow minded view about Bosh's worth. He was infinitely more useful than Wade this season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Too early to tell for Booze, but I say Brooklyn & Denver may look to add him


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

It would be ironic if Boozer signs with Miami to play with LeBron considering that he's the reason (IMO) that LeBron left Cleveland. I honestly thought that a young Boozer/Lebron duo would've won a championship in Cleveland.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

I'll be honest, I'm gonna miss hearing him shout, "Grab dat, Jo!" and "Tajy woo!". He wasn't a bad player, he was just on an awful contract for his skill at the moment.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

Boozer should go to Brooklyn play with D-will again.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

*Boozer's defense though. Unless he puts in a better effort, no thanks.*


----------



## Champ

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*

didn't even have to overpay him. was expecting it to be in the 12 mil range. well done kyle + masai.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

If Lebron is really pushing for Riley to get help, then him not guaranteeing he'll stay in Miami isn't really helping sway free agents towards the Heat. At this point I don't know how much better they can get next year, given Deng reportedly doesn't want to take a major paycut, Lowry and Gortat have signed deals, and Napier isn't exactly the guy to look to to revitalize your point guard spot. Don't really see Pau going there either and honestly would rather him stay in LA selfishly.

They should sign Ariza to a 1 year deal considering how he played last season in a contract year. Steve Blake if they can, although he's in a good spot over in Golden State and Marion fulfills their need for a defensive wing, despite him getting up there in age. 

Whatever they do though, it doesn't seem like they can get much better through any free agent signings this summer. And they don't really need to to make the finals again, winning is a different story.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*@JM

Could've at least renamed the thread KawhiBoom or Sugar K. Something like that.*


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: LOWRY*

Not surprising, best place for Lowry was Toronto. Coming off easily the best season of his career.


----------



## WWE

*Re: LOWRY*



₵A$H®;36266313 said:


> *@JM
> 
> Could've at least renamed the thread KawhiBoom or Sugar K. Something like that.*


do you have a lot of money


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*



Parker said:


> do you have a lot of money


*Nope. Just a gimmick. Wish I was getting paid like Gordon Hayward though.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: LOWRY*

No more Boozer eh?










Also glad Lowry and Gortat re-signed with their respective teams, means the Heat can't get them now.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



Chrome said:


> No more Boozer eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also glad Lowry and Gortat re-signed with their respective teams, means the Heat can't get them now.


Lowry to the Heat made no sense after trading up for Shabazz..Heat's FA target list is as long as a CVS receipt so they're still ok at the moment

Pacers? This summer is becoming a bust for them. They really should've made a legit play for Lowry imo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

From what I've read the Heat never actually reached out to Lowry or his reps, but that Lowry's camp were just using the Heat to get leverage for more money. Which sounds believable because FA's do this every year ("Leak" fake info to the media about a certain team wanting them).

That's not to say the Heat may not have actually wanted Lowry, but it's that they never actually acted upon it and tried to get something done.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: LOWRY*

so maybe ainge was so quick to sign bradley because he's part of a sign and trade. maybe? slight chance? i mean the signing hasn't been officially announced. trying to look at things positively here. i gotta say, that's kinda f'd up they did lin like that, but he shouldn't take it personally. he's an nba player, he should know it's a business. also, gordon is about to get overpaid. good player, not a great one. he is the master of the airball though, everytime i watch him play he's throwing at least 1 up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Well, technically nothing we hear about is official. This is just the negotiating period, teams/players can't actually sign contracts until July 11th.

What we're seeing is teams and players agreeing on terms to a deal, but they haven't actually signed a contract.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: LOWRY*

hey, there's still a chance. even if it's a jim carrey in dumb and dumber chance, any chance for bradley not to remain a celtic, i'll take it. but yea, you're right, can't announce till the 11th, fuck.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: 2 years away from being 2 years away*



Aid180 said:


> I'll be honest, I'm gonna miss hearing him shout, "Grab dat, Jo!" and "Tajy woo!". He wasn't a bad player, he was just on an awful contract for his skill at the moment.


Don't forget "Dunk his ass" and "Get that shit outta here".

But I read they said they weren't sure if they were gonna amnesty him or use him as a sign and trade.

But, yeah, I'd say he's gone.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: LOWRY*

Don't forget AND ONE!!!! I mean a lot of players say that but Boozer probably says it the most.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOWRY*

"Gimme dat shit!" when getting a rebound.










The Booze was a great character. Thought he was excellent in the Brooklyn series in 2013. But yeah, he has to go now. That contract is a killer.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*



shutupchico said:


> also, gordon is about to get overpaid. good player, not a great one. he is the master of the airball though, everytime i watch him play he's throwing at least 1 up.


*His 3pt% dropped significantly this year. He's not even in the top 50 as far as true shooting percentage goes but if you simplify it, he's ranked 41 out of shooting guards. His efficiency rating ( PER ) is 16. He's a slightly above average player, not even close to being an All-Star, but he's projected to be paid as an max player. It's like some GM's don't scout the players and just watch highlight films. 

Airball Gordon is going to be paid though. I can't get mad at him.* :draper2


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Hayward hasn't got the max yet, lets not get ahead of ourselves. From what I read Cleveland didn't sign him to an offer sheet because Utah is likely to match anyway. Which is terrible logic btw. If they are going to match any offer make them match a max offer. 



₵A$H®;36266313 said:


> *@JM
> 
> Could've at least renamed the thread KawhiBoom or Sugar K. Something like that.*


No, no I couldn't have.



HeatWave said:


> Lowry to the Heat made no sense after trading up for Shabazz..Heat's FA target list is as long as a CVS receipt so they're still ok at the moment
> 
> Pacers? This summer is becoming a bust for them. They really should've made a legit play for Lowry imo


From what I read as well, Houston was only able to take Lowry in a sign and trade which Toronto wasn't interested in.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



JM said:


> From what I read as well, Houston was only able to take Lowry in a sign and trade which Toronto wasn't interested in.


Yeah because Houston likely trying to force a team to take Lin :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Am I the only one that sees the Thunder possibly getting Pau as a huge deal? This would obviously be their biggest splash in free agency ever.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

I know im the only one who remotely likes Perk, but what are they gonna do with him? Amnesty him? If so, as much as I like Gasol, I'd rather have him come off the bench and spot Ibaka some minutes rather than start at center if he does go to OKC


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Well the Heat were interested in him iirc but I'm not sure the Thunder would be quick to trade with a team they would have to expect to meet in the finals if they make it there.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Pacers talking with Suns about Dragic..According to MyCareer, Dragic will be on Indy and Lance will be on Phoenix


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*Pacers will get the point guard they needed and Phoenix will get the explosive guard/forward they needed. Sounds like a win-win. No fleecing.*


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Is Bledsoe not an explosive guard?

I guess the Suns are prepared to give Ennis a prominent role out of the gate.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*



JM said:


> Is Bledsoe not an explosive guard?
> 
> I guess the Suns are prepared to give Ennis a prominent role out of the gate.


*Why Yes. Yes he is. That's why losing Dragic wouldn't be as bad. Bledsoe is just as good as him at the point when healthy. But Lance can make people dance at the 3 & 2. That's what the Suns were lacking.*


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Dragic and Bledsoe are completely different players, completely. Dragic is a natural point guard, Bledsoe is not.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*So you wouldn't play Bledsoe at the point then?

Ennis at the 1, him at the 2, & Lance at the 3?*


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Bledsoe would be a below average passer among starting point guards his handles are questionable. He is best suited at the 2 while playing sparingly at the 1. Pretty much exactly what Phoenix did last year...


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: LOWRY*



₵A$H®;36278402 said:


> *Why Yes. Yes he is. That's why losing Dragic wouldn't be as bad. Bledsoe is just as good as him at the point when healthy. But Lance can make people dance at the 3 & 2. That's what the Suns were lacking.*


No. Just no. Dragić is a pure point guard and is way better at ball handling and playmaking than Bledsoe. Bledsoe is an undersized 2 and, imo, that is where he is best suited.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*I agree with that.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: LOWRY*

You agree with him but he disagreed with what you said. How does that work brother?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> You agree with him but he disagreed with what you said. How does that work brother?


*I rethink-ed and agreed that Bledsoe should play at the 2. Then start the rookie Ennis at the 1.*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*Thunder have signed Sebastian Telfair to a 1 year deal.

So ah. Yeah.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Sooo Stein and Lowe reporting Indy trying to set up multi team deal with Boston where they'd get Rondo..How? They gotta lose Hibbert in the deal, no?


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

What I'm reading is Indiana is trying to get Dragic and Phoenix is saying plz go.

I think Phoenix needs to keep Dragic. He was the biggest reason for their success last year. Bledsoe is an exciting young player but he is going to be overpaid. If they let one of them go it should be Bledsoe, let someone else overpay him. Can probably work out a good S&T.


----------



## Notorious

Darren Collison to the Kings 3 years $16 mil.

Bye-Bye Isaiah I guess.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: LOWRY*

That's actually a good pick up for Sacramento though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

We shall see. Collison has only done well in his career when he was Chris Paul's backup. He failed as a starter in Indiana and he failed as a starter in Dallas.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Not sure I'd be comfortable with Collison as my team's starting PG. He's affordable tho, so there's that.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

bye bye to isaiah and cash who got humbled. leave the memories alone.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: LOWRY*

collison over isaiah though? plz go. this geek owner wants to spend money on scrubs, but let isaiah go. SMH.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

i'm guessing they realize he could be looking at 10+ mil on the open market and since :rudy is crippling them they needed a plan b. who knows though, collison might turn out to be a better option. i like what i saw from him in the playoffs personally.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

I see Kobe been putting on them lbs :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: LOWRY*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

I see you found a GIF of Cash's haircut


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Why did yall sweep Cash?


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

look at his join date and post count.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

He's just excited Champ..Leave him be lol










Ha!


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

I would definitely take I.T. over Collison but I'm not sure he's worth the pay increase he would get over Collison. It's all about VALUE.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: LOWRY*



HeatWave said:


> I see Kobe been putting on them lbs :lmao


:jaydamn


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: LOWRY*

Isiah Thomas is only good on really bad teams.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Ok,enlighten me one last time

-Melo or LeBron could only get max from Houston if their former team takes back Lin AND Asik correct? Plus Parsons would likely walk?

-Because Bulls still gotta pay Boozer, Melo could get max from Chicago but Bulls would have to send back some sort of mix between Butler/Gibson/Dunleavy?


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: LOWRY*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Isiah Thomas is only good on really bad teams.


Not to mention a defensive liability.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LOWRY*

@ Heatwave: They've already dealt Asik to the Pelicans, but they'd still have to find someone to take on Lin. I'd assume getting Carmelo/LeBron would mean Parsons is gone, but I suppose they could play Carmelo @ the 4 (where he's best, anyways) and pay Parsons. Parsons won't be cheap, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Thabo Sefolosha to the Hawks for 3 years, $12 mil


No comment.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Odd signing. He's worth 4 million playing minutes as he is very good defensively but I don't see how he plays big minutes on Atlanta.

EDIT: I guess they really only have Korver and Carroll at the 2 and 3 right now...idk...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

I agree, Thabo's a good role player but I just don't see him as that good of a fit in Atlanta.

Anyway, Luol Deng is meeting with the Clippers today. Jesus that would be an amazing acquisition for them :banderas


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*



Champ said:


> bye bye to isaiah and cash who got humbled. leave the memories alone.


:lmao

There are worse possible signings than Collison. He did pretty well when CP3 was out last season so it could end up being a decent signing.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

I heard the Clippers were talking with THE TRUTH as well.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

i bet there was a time when paul pierce thought he would be a Celtic for the rest of his career


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*

Cash banned again? :lmao He just got off a ban a week ago. I would like for Melo to stay in NY, although he may not win right away, but who knows what Phil has up his sleeve for the Knicks. If he decides to go to another team, I think the best fit could be with the Rockets. I pray the Sixers don't get involve in trading for Lin. I don't want him playing for the Sixers. :no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Dirk back to the Mavs for 3 years, $30 mil


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

commendable move on dirk's part.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> @ Heatwave: They've already dealt Asik to the Pelicans, but they'd still have to find someone to take on Lin. I'd assume getting Carmelo/LeBron would mean Parsons is gone, but I suppose they could play Carmelo @ the 4 (where he's best, anyways) and pay Parsons. Parsons won't be cheap, though.


Thank you


----------



## Xile44

Morrow would be such a great pickup for the heat. Still remember his 42 point game 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*

Melo is interested in talking to Pau about joining him in NY.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: LOWRY*

I hear The Lakers offered Melo 4 years, 95 million.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Woj reporting LeBron is not on the same page as Bosh/Wade and his agent is meeting or have met with Suns/Cavs/Rockets/Mavs

Of course they aren't on the same page, no way they would be if LeBron is attempting to get that max deal from them


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

Can Lebron just make a decision already? I know it's only 2 days into free agency but it's killing me having no clue what the Heat will do lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Can Lebron just make a decision already? I know it's only 2 days into free agency but it's killing me having no clue what the Heat will do lol.


The decision part 2 :mark: :lelbron


----------



## WWE

InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Can Lebron just make a decision already? I know it's only 2 days into free agency but it's killing me having no clue what the Heat will do lol.


He's going to the Lakers man k

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*



Parker said:


> He's going to the Lakers man k
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


hopefully


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Suns reportedly discussing idea f teaming LeBron/Melo or LeBron/Bosh..Yo...if they made Wade opt out for nothing..smh


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: LOWRY*

why would lebron wade and bosh leave the heat? they're making it to the finals again even if the bulls get melo.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



StarzNBarz said:


> why would lebron wade and bosh leave the heat? they're making it to the finals again even if the bulls get melo.


Miami can't give them what they want: Money & supreme talent surrounding them


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: LOWRY*

but miami can give them another walk to the finals...


or they can go their separate ways for more money and wade and bosh wont sniff the finals while lebron might not make it.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: LOWRY*



HeatWave said:


> Suns reportedly discussing idea f teaming LeBron/Melo or LeBron/Bosh..Yo...if they made Wade opt out for nothing..smh


If this happens.. man.. the East already was weak and the West tough as nails.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

If I'm Lebron the easy choice for me would be to stay, FFS you'll make the Finals again. Spo just needs to manage their minutes better so that they don't rack up extra mileage going into the postseason.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Miami is not making it to another NBA finals if they cant surround the Big 3 with good enough pieces and they can't surround them with good enough pieces if LeBron takes max. LeBron is outta there as far as Im concerned unless Riley pulls the biggest Russo Swerve of all time


----------



## Notorious

Chris Kaman to the Blazers for 2 years, $10 mil.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*



HeatWave said:


> Miami is not making it to another NBA finals if they cant surround the Big 3 with good enough pieces and they can't surround them with good enough pieces if LeBron takes max. LeBron is outta there as far as Im concerned unless Riley pulls the biggest Russo Swerve of all time


Lebron is being really difficult. cant deny he deserves a max but this conflicts with what he wants.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> Chris Kaman to the Blazers for 2 years, $10 mil.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's four 7 footers on the roster...Gotta be kidding me..smh



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> Lebron is being really difficult. cant deny he deserves a max but this conflicts with what he wants.


Which makes all the chaos that more intriguing


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LOWRY*

So I assume that Kaman is going to be coming off the bench, right? Blazers shouldn't alter their starting 5 since they one of the strongest ones right now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: LOWRY*

I heard the Pelicans are signing LeBron tomorrow tbh


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: LOWRY*



HeatWave said:


> Miami is not making it to another NBA finals if they cant surround the Big 3 with good enough pieces and they can't surround them with good enough pieces if LeBron takes max. LeBron is outta there as far as Im concerned unless Riley pulls the biggest Russo Swerve of all time


they made the finals with mike bibby, eddie house, carlos arroyo, jamal magloire, erick dampier and jerry stackhouse's corpse. granted wade was better in 2011 but the role players that they can pick up will be better than that trash that went to the finals. i dont see why they cant make the finals again this year. im pretty sure lance stephenson is gone and who knows how rose will perform this year. bulls and pacers are the only teams in the east who can compete with miami's big three.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LOWRY*

I don't think anybody is doubting the Heat to win the ECF title again. However, Lebron isn't going to be satisfied with just an ECF trophy. I don't think any NBA greats would be satisfied with just finals appearance. Otherwise, he would've never left the Cavs and would've been content with just winning 60 games a season before getting knocked out in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*










The jersey:brees



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I don't think anybody is doubting the Heat to win the ECF title again. However, Lebron isn't going to be satisfied with just an ECF trophy. I don't think any NBA greats would be satisfied with just finals appearance. Otherwise, he would've never left the Cavs and would've been content with just winning 60 games a season before getting knocked out in the playoffs.





HeatWave said:


> Miami is not making it to another NBA finals if they cant surround the Big 3 with good enough pieces and they can't surround them with good enough pieces if LeBron takes max. LeBron is outta there as far as Im concerned unless Riley pulls the biggest Russo Swerve of all time


Heatwave says hi.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*

Apparently the Bulls are buying out Nikola Mirotics' Real Madrid contract today resulting in Mirotic coming over to Chicago. Please be the next Dirk.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



StarzNBarz said:


> they made the finals with mike bibby, eddie house, carlos arroyo, jamal magloire, erick dampier and jerry stackhouse's corpse. granted wade was better in 2011 but the role players that they can pick up will be better than that trash that went to the finals. i dont see why they cant make the finals again this year. im pretty sure lance stephenson is gone and who knows how rose will perform this year. bulls and pacers are the only teams in the east who can compete with miami's big three.


The Heat's core now is older and worn down due to year after year of deep runs. They can't keep having success with sporadic help from role players. They need guys that can legit take the load off of them consistently and signing guys like Boozer, Vince Carter & Spencer Hawes is not gonna do that. It's gonna catch up to them


----------



## Notorious

That's just reality for the Heat. They're gonna have to continually settle for washed up guys trying to ring chase or cast offs like Beasley or Birdman.

Cause other players don't want to take drastic paycuts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Beyond your stars, It's all about finding value and putting the right pieces together.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: LOWRY*

Just want the Knicks to get Melo back :floyd1 he will end up at the Bulls though


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

I still think he's going back. The Bulls can't give him as much money. That 5th year makes a big difference as well, this is his last big contract most likely. I think Melo cares more about being the big fish in the Big Apple than winning.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

I cant see Melo leaving Ny for the Bulls


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

PATTERSON

Back for 3 more years.

:mark:


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

just gotta lock up VASQUEZ now and we good.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: LOWRY*



JM said:


> I still think he's going back. The Bulls can't give him as much money. That 5th year makes a big difference as well, this is his last big contract most likely. I think Melo cares more about being the big fish in the Big Apple than winning.


You callin' Melo a liar?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*

@WojYahooNBA


> Yahoo Sources: After meeting, Carmelo Anthony left comfortable with Phil Jackson's vision for shaping a contender.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*

I can't really blame him to be honest. The most I'm hearing he can get from Houston or Chicago is about $70 Million over 4 years (without a sign and trade). Almost $60 Million less than New York can give him. That's a lot of money to pass on.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

The 5th year is huge for a player that's over 30. Like I said, this is likely his last big contract. Sure he may get over 10 million again but certainly not over 20 million. Unless you're the Lakers :ti


----------



## Chrome

*Re: LOWRY*

Might be time for the Bulls to start working on Plan B. :love2


----------



## Arcade

Gonna lol when the Knicks miss the playoffs again, or exits the first round as an 8th seed team.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Again, I really don't think Melo cares lulz. Certainly not as much as guys like Lebron, Kobe, Durant, etc.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

I'm sure he does care but not care enough to the point where if Aid is right and he'd have to take like a $50-60 million paycut over the course of the contract.

I don't think Kobe, LeBron or Durant would take a paycut like that either :draper2


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Even if they could offer the same/year, that's an extra year of guaranteed 20+ million dollars for a guy that's over 30. That alone is hard to pass up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

I agree. Which is why my prediction has always been Melo going back to the Knicks due them being able to offer him more than everyone else and Phil Jackson being around now. I wanted him to go to the Bulls (Since it's obvious he wasn't coming to Boston), but I knew it would be a long shot.

For the Bulls, I guess if they're still trying to go for a big name, they'd have to turn their attention to Kevin Love. In which they should be prepared to have to part with at least 3 of Taj/Mirotic/McDermott/Butler. If I were them I wouldn't gut my team trying to trade for Love. But that's just me.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

I mean think about it, Amare'a contract is off the books next year so NY can recruit free agents next year on playing in NY, with Melo and Phil making basketball decisions. Hard for Melo to pass that up imo


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Raptors closing in on an re-singing Vasquez.

Novak apparently has been traded to Utah as per the prophet WOJ. For who or what I don't know.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> I agree. Which is why my prediction has always been Melo going back to the Knicks due them being able to offer him more than everyone else and Phil Jackson being around now. I wanted him to go to the Bulls (Since it's obvious he wasn't coming to Boston), but I knew it would be a long shot.
> 
> For the Bulls, I guess if they're still trying to go for a big name, they'd have to turn their attention to Kevin Love. *In which they should be prepared to have to part with at least 3 of Taj/Mirotic/McDermott/Butler. If I were them I wouldn't gut my team trying to trade for Love. But that's just me.*


Yeah no. Fuck that. I'd rather try and get him as a free agent next off season if he doesn't sign somewhere this year. 

In all honesty, Chicago was a 48 win team that is getting added shooters in Mirotic and McDermott as well as Rose back (hopefully). They are not completely useless without a big name.

On a side note, Joakim did go visit Pau in LA yesterday to recruit him. That would be a solid addition to the team. Just please no Lance Stephenson GarPax.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Ok Novak just going in a salary dump. Raptors sending a pick as well, Utah sending some scrub that will be waived. Utah loves taking on other teams salary lulz. 

RAPS need a perimeter defender and a rim protector. Get it done plz Ujiri.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: LOWRY*

Don't think Mirotic can be traded anyways until Dec. 15th. Guess they could try getting Love at the trade deadline next year if he's still in Minnesota.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: LOWRY*



Aid180 said:


> Yeah no. Fuck that. I'd rather try and get him as a free agent next off season if he doesn't sign somewhere this year.
> 
> In all honesty, Chicago was a 48 win team that is getting added shooters in Mirotic and McDermott as well as Rose back (hopefully). They are not completely useless without a big name.
> 
> On a side note, Joakim did go visit Pau in LA yesterday to recruit him. That would be a solid addition to the team. Just please no Lance Stephenson GarPax.


What you got against Lance?


----------



## Arcade

*Re: LOWRY*

Pic from Melo's conference with the Bucks:

*Bucks GM Arcade discusses Fabulous Carmelo Anthony's contract options with the Bucks.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Spencer Hawes to the Clips for 4 years, $23 mil.

Good pickup IMO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

the clippers sure do love their shooters.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Congrats to Embiid on his first career NBA block


----------



## Chrome

*Re: LOWRY*

"Why Embiid?" :bron3


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*



Arcade said:


> Pic from Melo's conference with the Bucks:
> 
> *Bucks GM Arcade discusses Fabulous Carmelo Anthony's contract options with the Bucks.*


No Mallory Edens at the meeting?



HeatWave said:


> Congrats to Embiid on his first career NBA block


:lel


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

embiid is literally already the best rookie so far. the guy is straight lols.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

lmfao this guy is awesome.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: LOWRY*



Arcade said:


> Pic from Melo's conference with the Bucks:
> 
> *Bucks GM Arcade discusses Fabulous Carmelo Anthony's contract options with the Bucks.*


:ti

This dude...


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: LOWRY*

Embiid :lmao


----------



## Evolution

*Re: LOWRY*

Bulls picking up a sneaky Doug McDermott. Gimme dat work rate!


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

Olynyk and Plumlee are summer league kings


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

napier going 3 for 15 :jaydamn


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*

Noel with 13 points and 1 rebound :side:


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*

Nerlens Noel wasn't that bad during his debut in summer league.

19 points on 6-11 shooting and 3 assists.

However, only 2 rebounds but he didn't need more since Hollis Thompson the guard was playing like a center with 14 rebounds :lol including 8 offensive rebounds :kg1


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*



TNA Original said:


> Nerlens Noel wasn't that bad during his debut in summer league.
> 
> 19 points on 6-11 shooting and 3 assists.
> 
> However, only 2 rebounds but he didn't need more since Hollis Thompson the guard was playing like a center with 14 rebounds :lol including 8 offensive rebounds :kg1


He was great today and he especially impressed me at the free throw line going 7/7. It will be a huge plus during season if he can stay consistent at the line.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*



DashingRKO said:


> He was great today and he especially impressed me at the free throw line going 7/7. It will be a huge plus during season if he can stay consistent at the line.


Agreed. It sucks that Embiid is out for so long though :no:

And :lol at Nappier the WOAT with his shitty 3-15 and 8 turnovers:westbrook2:westbrick


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*



TNA Original said:


> Agreed. It sucks that Embiid is out for so long though :no:
> 
> And :lol at Nappier the WOAT with his shitty 3-15 and 8 turnovers:westbrook2:westbrick


fitting you used a westbrook smiley


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> fitting you used a westbrook smiley


I used one for the turnovers and one for the awful shooting performance.

I was joking of course as Westbrook is one of my favourite player.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: LOWRY*

i know i was down on the celts for drafting smart, but that was only because i'm a big rondo fan, and saw that as them possibly pushing him out the door. what i saw of him today showed me that this guy is built for the nba. his defense was astounding. steal after steal, and fantastic pressure on the ball. carries himself like a leader out there, confident as fuck, already trying to take the technical free throws in his first game. a few beastly rebounds, and showed good court vision without having to think about what he was doing. looked like a natural. the drawback is his jumper, but his mechanics are fine. good form, nice arc, quick release... so obviously it's something that'll be easy to fix, and he should be a good shooter in the league. was good to see him attack the basket too. i can see him playing next to rondo, and also as back up point guard. but i also think if they have any shot at getting love, smart will be gone.
i'm still annoyed by bradley's contract. they gave 32 million to garbage... i gotta start looking in trash barrels more often.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*










:banderas DPOY


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

I thought we ignore Summer League stats unless it's too funny to pass up? Like when Oden fouled out in 20 minutes


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: LOWRY*

The King is going to Orlando, and here's why.

DISNEY WORLD.

The kids will love it.

DISNEY/ESPN WILL CIRCLE-JERK OVER THE LOCAL MARKETING OPPORTUNITIES.

"Orlando, you've had a lot of false prophets, but I promise to bring you guys some REAL magic, a true fairy tale ending to my career here in the home of Disney World and the Magic."

It's #bestforbusiness.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: LOWRY*

I'll take it. :kobe9


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: LOWRY*

Tuesday will mark history.

The Magical Decision.


----------



## RyanPelley

Pacers' Summer League offense was in regular league fashion. Pitiful.

Oh, and LOL @ Lance.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

I like how ESPN has gone from Lakers having practically no chance to land Melo, due to sources, to them being the biggest threat. Fuck these jack offs. :kobe9



I hate Melo, but if he could bring other stars to LA after Kobe's gone I'd be more than happy to welcome him abroad. He should have gone to the Bulls though, the one place where I think he would have truly thrived and his best shot at a title. I'd think Bulls would go to top contender in the East with Melo even without Rose due to THIBS effect. With Rose they'd be :homer


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: LOWRY*

Lakers were always in serious contention. Houston never even had a shot.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*










....


----------



## Arcade

CHIcagoMade said:


> Lakers were always in serious contention. Houston never even had a shot.


Lakers don't really have a shot in getting him either. Other than having the opportunity to play in a big market like LA, what else do they have to offer to him? 

Knicks and Bulls probably have the best chance to land Melo, with the Rockets and Suns not too far out of the picture.

Edit: Nvm just read this http://m.basketball.realgm.com/wiretap/234139/report-lakers-in-three-team-race-for-carmelo-with-knicks-bulls

Still think that the either the Knicks or Bulls will land him.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: LOWRY*

Don't understand the hate for the Suns if I was a FA


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: LOWRY*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Don't understand the hate for the Suns if I was a FA


Well considering they didn't cut it to become the 8th seed in the West isn't reassuring enough. Or he just doesn't see himself as a fit on the team, he may not like the players on the team. A lot of things can factor into the decision. I don't think Phoenix is a bad team by any means, but NBA Players are human too, if you simulate real life situations, it's no different than them choosing teams to compete for.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*



DashingRKO said:


> :banderas DPOY


no wonder this guy is always DPOTY in 2k14 mycareer lol


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*

A shame Melo is more interrested by money than by titles.

I think we all agree that the best fit for him would be the Bulls & yet he might not go because he can't have a max contract ?? Fucking hell ! What's with this obsession for money ? The guy is already a multi-millionaire. He could stop working today, he'd already have enough for the rest of his life and the rest of his kids' lives.


----------



## Notorious

*LOWRY*

Because he doesn't want to take a paycut? Because he wants to be paid what he feels he's worth?

I mean you realize the vast majority of athletes who become free agents sign with the team that offers the most money. The players that are willing to take less are very much in the minority.

Y'all gotta realize these guys are humans. And it's a lot easier when you're not in the situation to tell someone they should sign somewhere for 35+ million less.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

people who are making lots of money usually have lifestyles that use up a lot of their money so it's only natural to want more.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

The notion choosing NY over Chicago = Choosing money over titles is crazy

Melo simply makes them title contenders, not favorites...

His only route to winning rings isn't Chicago..smh


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: LOWRY*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Well considering they didn't cut it to become the 8th seed in the West isn't reassuring enough. Or he just doesn't see himself as a fit on the team, he may not like the players on the team. A lot of things can factor into the decision. I don't think Phoenix is a bad team by any means, but NBA Players are human too, if you simulate real life situations, it's no different than them choosing teams to compete for.


They got the big, they got the guards, they got the youth, they got a bench, really just missing a SF. Though their ceiling is probably Melo's Nuggets.


----------



## Joel

*Re: LOWRY*



HeatWave said:


> The notion choosing NY over Chicago = Choosing money over titles is crazy
> 
> Melo simply makes them title contenders, not favorites...
> 
> His only route to winning rings isn't Chicago..smh


It's possibly his best route though...

Don't really mind if he stays in NY for the money. It's a hell of a lot and I doubt I'd say no to it if I was in that position.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*



HeatWave said:


> The notion choosing NY over Chicago = Choosing money over titles is crazy
> 
> Melo simply makes them title contenders, not favorites...
> 
> His only route to winning rings isn't Chicago..smh


This is true.

He goes to Chicago he still loses to whatever team Lebron is on. That squad isn't as great as everyone seems to think


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> Because he doesn't want to take a paycut? Because he wants to be paid what he feels he's worth?
> 
> I mean you realize the vast majority of athletes who become free agents sign with the team that offers the most money. The players that are willing to take less are very much in the minority.
> 
> Y'all gotta realize these guys are humans. And it's a lot easier when you're not in the situation to tell someone they should sign somewhere for 35+ million less.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Even if Chicago doesn't offer the max deal, It'd still be a huge contract. Melo is 30. He won't be in his prime forever. It's up to him to know if he's willing to take a cut to increase his chances.



HeatWave said:


> The notion choosing NY over Chicago = Choosing money over titles is crazy
> 
> Melo simply makes them title contenders, not favorites...
> 
> His only route to winning rings isn't Chicago..smh


I never said that. I just said, and I think everyone would agree with me, that he has more chances with Chicago than with the Knicks....Unless, NY makes several great moves & Derek Fisher turns out to be the second coming of Phil Jackson.


----------



## Notorious

*LOWRY*



TNA Original said:


> Even if Chicago doesn't offer the max deal, It'd still be a huge contract. Melo is 30. He won't be in his prime forever. It's up to him to know if he's willing to take a cut to increase his chances.



And the same logic applies to the contract.

Melo is already 30, after this contract is done he's not getting another $129 million contract offer...

Sorry, I just can't fault a player for taking the most money. Especially when there's such a significant difference in the offers like this scenario.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> And the same logic applies to the contract.
> 
> Melo is already 30, after this contract is done he's not getting another $129 million contract offer...
> 
> Sorry, I just can't fault a player for taking the most money. Especially when there's such a significant difference in the offers like this scenario.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's why I said he's gotta make a choice. Do you know exactly what contract would the Bulls give to Melo ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

I don't think the official number has been revealed yet, but whatever it is due to cap restrictions it'll be significantly less than what the Knicks can offer and probably less than what the Lakers can offer too.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



TNA Original said:


> I never said that. I just said, and I think everyone would agree with me, that he has more chances with Chicago than with the Knicks....Unless, NY makes several great moves & Derek Fisher turns out to be the second coming of Phil Jackson.


Would Chicago have a better chance than NY this upcoming season? Yes..After that? Don't know. Knicks next summer have money

and to be honest, Melo on Phoenix/Miami/Houston > Melo on Chicago so it's not like it's a Bulls or bust situation


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

the Rockets are not a better destination than the Bulls. The Rockets are literally the most overrated location out there. They have Harden and Dwight. That's not exactly a league shattering duo.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: LOWRY*

If the Lakers sign Anthony, their current management is dumber than I thought, and deserve 100 years without play-offs.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Rose/Noah isn't a league shattering duo either...soooo?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> I don't think the official number has been revealed yet, but whatever it is due to cap restrictions it'll be significantly less than what the Knicks can offer and probably less than what the Lakers can offer too.


Ok, didn't know the Bulls were THAT limited. I thought amnesty Boozer would free a lot of cap space. Didn't know It wasn't enough as they've been favourite in the Melo race pretty much since the ASG.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> I don't think the official number has been revealed yet, but whatever it is due to cap restrictions it'll be significantly less than what the Knicks can offer and probably less than what the Lakers can offer too.


If what the Chicago reporters are saying is true, it's 4 years $69 Million with Taj, and 4 years $96 Million with out Taj. (Without Boozer and Dunleavy in both).


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*



HeatWave said:


> Rose/Noah isn't a league shattering duo either...soooo?


no you're right, but Thibs is a league shattering coach, they have far better depth than all the other teams in the running, and they're supporting cast is also far more adequate than all the other teams in the running. 

Mchale himself limits the Rockets because he would get quite easily outcoached by the other and there would be no hiding Harden on defense with Melo also playing defense alongside him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*



Aid180 said:


> If what the Chicago reporters are saying is true, it's 4 years $69 Million with Taj, and 4 years $96 Million with out Taj. (Without Boozer and Dunleavy in both).


Ok so the Lakers are offering 4 years, $95 mil and the Knicks are offering 5 years, $129 mil.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



Ranch Dressing said:


> no you're right, but Thibs is a league shattering coach, they have far better depth than all the other teams in the running, and they're supporting cast is also far more adequate than all the other teams in the running.
> 
> Mchale himself limits the Rockets because he would get quite easily outcoached by the other and there would be no hiding Harden on defense with Melo also playing defense alongside him.


Melo goes to the Bulls, the strongest parts of that supporting cast is likely going to NY so regarding depth, I don't see any of the teams in the running having an edge over anyone else because of the moves they'd have to make

I'll give you the coaching argument though


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*

Also from what I am gathering from the reports, if Melo comes to Chicago with the huge discount of $69 Mill, Chicago's lineup would likely be:

PG: Rose/Vet Min(Likely Hinrich)
SG: Butler/Snell
SF: Melo/McDermott
PF: Gibson/Mirotic/Bairstow
C: Noah/Bairstow

That would be a pretty good lineup.

Honestly though, I couldn't give up $60+ Million at the last big contract of my career. It's just too much. Asking for the max in a sign and trade would likely lose two of Bulter, Gibson, and Mirotic. That'd kill the team's chances of winning IMO. That's what makes this decision hard.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

If Chicago is getting him I think they will be giving up Gibson. I really can't see him leaving 60 million dollars on the table.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

lebron and melo should go to the vancouver grizzlies and win titles there imo.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

I want there to be a swerve and Love and Lebron team up. This needs to happen.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



JM said:


> I want there to be a swerve and Love and Lebron team up. This needs to happen.


Brother Love has been wanting to hug LeBron after a win for a long time


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Cleveland has to be the only place where this could happen ya?

I'm not sure Cleveland has the correct trade pieces though. Or any at all for that matter.


----------



## Xile44

Nets finally bring in Bojan Bogdanovic. Him , Teletovic and JJ gonna make it rain from 3 next year. Whew


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

the Heat are targeting Marvin Williams and Kris Humphries.

I guess this is Riley's master plan


----------



## Xile44

I feel Kris Humpries is a little underrated he's obviously not gonna attract stars as he's not a option player but his energy and hustle would help that team.

Marvin Williams is trash though 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> I see you found a GIF of Cash's haircut


*Lolno. If I wanted to degrade my body, I'll just get a Lakers tattoo ( on my shoulder of course so no female would see it ).*


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*

Though I'd never wear such an haircut, I must admit it's outstanding work right there.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



JM said:


> Cleveland has to be the only place where this could happen ya?
> 
> I'm not sure Cleveland has the correct trade pieces though. Or any at all for that matter.


Phoenix


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Boris Diaw back to the Spurs for 3 years, $22 mil.

Hopefully he continues his great play and doesn't go back to being fat now that he got paid.


----------



## WWE

Notorious said:


> Boris Diaw back to the Spurs for 3 years, $22 mil.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

we really need a new sports mod because these titles are always HOT GARBAGE.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*Fat Diaw is back. Good.

Nets vs Heat Summer League game next. Shabazz :mark:. Hope he picks up his efficiency. *


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

Farmar to the CLIPPERS. We're losing the squad man


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



Ranch Dressing said:


> we really need a new sports mod because these titles are always HOT GARBAGE.


Offer me the max and I'll consider it


Has Dan Gilbert's plane touched down in South Beach yet? 

UCLA's AD tweeted out Kobe/Melo/Brother Love was playing ball on campus..Woj's sources says Love wasnt there


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*Shabazz doing better. 50% from the field, attacking the rim as always, and 4 assist. But he needs to improve his 3's. He's still not efficient out there. More pick n roll action would be good. He needs to improve ball security too. He's been giving away the ball like it's Halloween candy ( including yesterday ).

Too bad that Nets summer league team can't shoot worth a lick ( or barely doing anything else right ). Mason Plumlee is practically their team right now :lol. This game is a wash...*


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

pretty sure napier should be shooting, especially if it's a weakness, because it's the fucking summer league. not like it matters.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Especially if the Heat trio comes back..Gonna get a lot of spot up looks. Better be able to make them


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*He'll improve. I really like the way he attacks. Just relentless ( basically like how he was at UConn ).

17 pts, 7 ast, and 2 steals. Not too bad for a second day.*


----------



## Evolution

*Re: LOWRY*

I can't blame Melo for staying with the Knicks if it's for an extra $60+ mill. Plus with a long-term contract and Jackson at the helm even though they may not be an immediate threat this season Phil is more than capable of implementing a strat over 3-5 years.

I'm sure people would like to see him at the Bulls and for say a 20ish million pay cut over a long contract you could justify it but for 60+? No way he takes that cut nor should he.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

i think people gotta realize phil is going to be 69 by the time the season starts. you cant exactly put your faith in him long term to turn the franchise around since, well, he's 69.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

So there's this trainer from Cleveland (https://twitter.com/Josh_Tep) and he's been tweeting that LeBron to Cleveland was a done deal a few days ago and LeBron would make the announcement on Tuesday. He cited sources such as Dru Joyce and a few others I guess. I havent paid too much attention, but just now Broussard just tweeted out the Cavs are now the frontrunners to land LeBron

Reminds me of the guy on Reddit who reported Kidd asking for more power from the Nets and would be gone from the team about a week before the media got their hands on it


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

:lmao @ broussard though



> @Chris_Broussard · 4m
> These convos aren't sourced enough 4 me to report as fact. But I've heard enough to believe "the wind is blowing" LJ back home. We'll see...


anything to avoid public backlash if he ends up being wrong.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: LOWRY*



Champ said:


> :lmao @ broussard though
> 
> 
> 
> anything to avoid public backlash if he ends up being wrong.


LOL. I'd like to give him credit and say that it was pretty clever... But what an ass.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: LOWRY*

i hope he does go back to cleveland.

itd be a sick ass 30 for 30 if he goes back and wins.


----------



## #Mark

If Bron goes to Cleveland and Bosh goes to Houston then they really did Wade dirty.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

it went from losing in the first round to going to 4 straight finals and ending up with 3 rings in total. not exactly doing him dirty.


----------



## #Mark

Ranch Dressing said:


> it went from losing in the first round to going to 4 straight finals and ending up with 3 rings in total. not exactly doing him dirty.


I'm talking about how they convinced him to opt out of that big contract just to leave.


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

they never told him to opt out though. i highly doubt lebron asked him to do that when he was considering leaving anyways.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: LOWRY*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> This is true.
> 
> He goes to Chicago he still loses to whatever team Lebron is on. That squad isn't as great as everyone seems to think


LOL

I think it's the other way around.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: LOWRY*

Rose is fucking done son, Dwayne Wade 2.0


----------



## WWE

*Re: LOWRY*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Rose is fucking done son, Grant Hill 2.0


Fixed.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: LOWRY*

Nah, Grant Hill ended up being pretty solid later on. I like Penny Hardaway 2.0


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: LOWRY*

Bogdanović has signed a 4 year deal with Fenerbahce with an option to leave for NBA after 2 years. So, no Phoenix for him for a while.


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

What an amusing twist that would be. Lebron was never able to attract another star to Cleveland but Kyrie (and WIGGINS) are able to attract Lebron back to Cleveland.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



#Mark said:


> If Bron goes to Cleveland and Bosh goes to Houston then they really did Wade dirty.


Im sure Riley will give Wade a nice contract for staying, but yeah..Turn down 40 mil thinking you're all on the same page and it turns out you're not..Friendship = Over


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*



Ranch Dressing said:


> we really need a new sports mod because these titles are always HOT GARBAGE.


Should I make it "Lakers and other teams that have done nothing this off-season"?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Woj reporting LeBron's agent is pushing him to sign with the Cavs..smh


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*

I don't want him to return to Cleveland TBH. Going back to a team that got 3 #1 picks while you were gone feels kind of dirty. :toomanykobes

Sidenote: There's nothing illegal or wrong about him doing it. He's not breaking any rules or taking less money. Good for Cleveland if they get LeBron at max money. It's good for the sport to have the best player making max money. I just wouldn't be rooting for them to bring home the title. I guess Irving and Wiggins right now are not better than 2010 Wade and Bosh, but there's potential. Cleveland also has a pretty unknown coach at the moment too. I've heard some hype about him, but he could be a bust for all we know. I guess we'll see if this happens. 

So what would the lineup be?

PG: Irving
SG: Waiters
SF: LeBron
PF: Thompson
C: Varejao
Bench: Wiggins/Bennett/Ray Allen?

Not bad really. Better than hobbled Wade and Bosh having to play center again.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

For the 1st time in 4 years, Dan Gilbert's post-the decision letter has been removed for the team's website...hmmm


----------



## padraic

*Re: LOWRY*

the link to it just redirects to the cavs homepage. holy shit wwe cant touch these storylines.


----------



## Notorious

I'm thinking they would try to package Wiggins for Love.

But still, as far as I'm concerned he's going back to Miami, I'll believe in a Cleveland return when I see it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

There's no way they would include Wiggins unless he signs an extension as part of the trade. I don't think they'd do that anyway though. I just don't see any trade pieces that will interest Minny. Thompson and Jack? Nah.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

If they keep Wiggins, they're still not a championship caliber team IMO.

Kyrie/Wiggins/LeBron/Thompson/Varejao with Waiters, Ray Allen and Bennett off the bench and a rookie head coach isn't better than the Spurs, Thunder or even the Clippers IMO.


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*

Apparently Cleveland has something lined up with Brooklyn in which the Nets acquire Jack. They need a third team though before it can happen though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



Aid180 said:


> Apparently Cleveland has something lined up with Brooklyn in which the Nets acquire Jack. They need a third team though before it can happen though.


Jack for Thornton, then send Thornton to a 3rd team as a salary dump so they can offer LeBron the max


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*

Well we were talking them getting Kevin Love as well. 

No one else is offering a Wiggins level prospect. They can offer Waiters as well. Thompson/Waiters/picks. Who the hell knows. Flip needs to do something sooner rather than later. A season of Kevin Love keeping them competitive and then having him leave won't do them any favours.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: LOWRY*

If Cleveland offers 3 top 5 picks for Love :lmao

We suck at drafting, so here's our trash


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*



Notorious said:


> If they keep Wiggins, they're still not a championship caliber team IMO.
> 
> Kyrie/Wiggins/LeBron/Thompson/Varejao with Waiters, Ray Allen and Bennett off the bench and a rookie head coach isn't better than the Spurs, Thunder or even the Clippers IMO.


well if you can make the finals i'm pretty sure you're championship caliber and that hypothetical cavs team would surely make the finals. lol @ assuming they wouldn't be better than the thunder or clippers.. based on what? you're forgetting that this is basketball and that the presence of the best player in the world can dictate a thing or two.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Cavs is a bunch of unproven commodities(Including the coach). Hard to believe just adding LeBron will equal rings when having talent like Bosh, Wade, Ray Allen and others didn't automatically equal rings


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

spoelstra was unproven a few years ago, no? i'm not saying they'd win the whole thing immediately but they'd certainly be in a position to win multiple titles over the course of the next decade. lebron/kyrie/wiggins on the same team equals a lot for defenses to worry about. throw in unselfish role players along with the right floor spacers and you have your championship recipe.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Spo? Mmm..To a degree, but he had NBA experience and playoff coaching expereince so he wasn't totally unproven, but I see your point


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

By the end of next season Durant will likely be called the best player in basketball. srs. And the gap between him and Durant is incredibly small as it is and the Thunder's supporting players are better, right now, than the Cavs supporting players.




Lebron can't carry that same heavy burden, especially a game to game basis, that he used to. That was clear from the finals. Every time he started super hot he'd wear down as the game went on as the FATIGUE as built up in his legs. 



oh and for those saying he's doing Wade dirty, Wade is doing him dirty by still asking for way too much money. If Wade wants Lebron around it's an easy thing to do and that's accept a Manu like salary for a Manu like role. if you can only play 66% of the games, and that's without injuries, then you shouldn't be making 10 mil a year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*



Champ said:


> well if you can make the finals i'm pretty sure you're championship caliber and that hypothetical cavs team would surely make the finals. lol @ assuming they wouldn't be better than the thunder or clippers.. based on what? you're forgetting that this is basketball and that the presence of the best player in the world can dictate a thing or two.


No. Just because you make the Finals doesn't mean you have a championship caliber squad. It could mean that you play in an incredibly weak conference and someone has to make it.

You can't just put LeBron on the Cavs and suddenly all their flaws go away. Kyrie still won't able to run an offense or play defense. Andrew Wiggins still won't be able to shoot or dribble. Tristan Thompson will still be a below average starting PF. Anderson Varejao will still be one of the most injury prone players in the league. David Blatt will still be a rookie head coach. LeBron will still have to carry a huge load during the season and playoffs just like he did in his initial run in Cleveland and like he did last season in Miami. The guy's not a robot, he's getting older now.

You're talking about winning titles for the next decade. You realize that LeBron is going to be 30 in December? Who knows how many years he has left of playing at a high level. He doesn't have time to be waiting and hoping that Wiggins, Kyrie, Waiters, Bennett & Thompson all pan out and the rookie head coach proves to be legit. He's in win-NOW mode. Keyword: NOW. You are not winning NOW with the Cavs core. You can quote it, sig it, write it down, take a picture, I don't care. LeBron will not win a title with that core within the next 3 years if he signed there.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: LOWRY*

I'd figure I should catch up on the daily LeBron news...did he brush his teeth yet today?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

LeBron & Melo need to hurry up and fucking sign, so free agency can end it's stand-still with these teams waiting on them to make a decision.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LOWRY*

Yes, hurry up and sign with the Lakers.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

wiggins shot .341 from deep in college.. what signs suggest he can't shoot :kobe

lol @ kyrie not being able to run an offense.. b/c chalmers was so much better. all kyrie will be required to do is score and set up the spot up shooters which he can do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Rockets offering Bosh 4 years, $96 mil.

I'd take that if I were him...


Are you implying that shooting 34% from three is good? And it's pretty well known that Wiggins isn't a good shooter. That's one of his biggest knocks coming into the league...

And what about the fact that Kyrie is probably worse on defense than every starting PG in the league except Steve Nash? Yes he's a big upgrade over Chalmers but let's not pretend like Waiters or Wiggins isn't a big downgrade from Wade or that Tristan isn't a big downgrade from Bosh.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

35% is above average shooting, so yes, if you're going to use the term good, then it is. he's not a knockdown shooter, no, but to imply that his J is non-existent like rondo's is absurd.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

In what world is shooting 34% from three considered good? Especially when you factor in that the college 3 is shorter than the NBA 3. Wiggins is not a good shooter. This is known. Sure he's not Rondo bad but that doesn't change the fact he isn't good, I didn't know you had to be as bad of a shooter as the likes of Rondo/Livingston to be considered bad.

Using your logic, you can only be a bad FT% shooter if you shoot them as bad as Andre Drummond, you can only be a bad defender if your defense is as bad as Steve Nash's, you can only be a bad rebounder if it's as bad as Bargnani's and you can only be injury prone if your injuries are as bad as Greg Oden's.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

:ti

way to take my words completely out of context. he's not a bad shooter, that's what i'm saying here. you're implying his shooting is anemic. personally, i don't see how you could deduce that from a cut and dry percentage of 34%, but let's just presume he'd turn out to be a below average shooter at the next level for a second, would that really change much? he'd still be able to score in bunches. seriously, what would be the difference between wiggins and a guy like westbrook at that point? russ is a sub-par jump shooter but he can still create for himself due to otherworldly athleticism which allows him to be effective in the open court, an area wiggins thrives in. i like how we're sweeping wiggins' defense under the rugs too.. because that doesn't matter at all when we're considering the potential of a lebron-led cavs team with two other elite scorers and a decent bench.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LOWRY*

Anybody else think that the reason that the Kevin Love trade talks have toned down is because the Cavs have the best deal for the Wolves and the Cavs are just waiting for LeBron's decision before they make the move?


----------



## Arcade

LOLBroussard

The max that the Rockets can offer Bosh is 85.5 mil.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: LOWRY*

LEBRON UPDATE:


He took a shit and wiped with only 1 square at a time.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

mcroberts to the heat :ti

riley making DEM MOVES.


----------



## Dub

*Re: LOWRY*

bye bosh


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



Champ said:


> mcroberts to the heat :ti
> 
> riley making DEM MOVES.


Miami has wave the white flag..no way they can pay mcRoberts, big 3 and field a team


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*



Champ said:


> :ti
> 
> way to take my words completely out of context. he's not a bad shooter, that's what i'm saying here. you're implying his shooting is anemic. personally, i don't see how you could deduce that from a cut and dry percentage of 34%, but let's just presume he'd turn out to be a below average shooter at the next level for a second, would that really change much? he'd still be able to score in bunches. seriously, what would be the difference between wiggins and a guy like westbrook at that point? russ is a sub-par jump shooter but he can still create for himself due to otherworldly athleticism which allows him to be effective in the open court, an area wiggins thrives in. i like how we're sweeping wiggins' defense under the rugs too.. because that doesn't matter at all when we're considering the potential of a lebron-led cavs team with two other elite scorers and a decent bench.


Just like you took my words out of context and started making it seem like I said he was as bad of a shooter as Rondo?

Oh Wiggins has the athleticism, I'm not denying that. He's great in the open court due to his athleticism. But in the halfcourt, you're forgetting one big thing. Wiggins doesn't have good handles. Westbrook does. Hopefully Wiggins can improve on that at the next level. If he can improve his handles to go along with his athleticism, he could become one of the best slashers in the game. Still you're *assuming *that *maybe *he could become a great scorer. Just proving my point in my original post. Why should LeBron go play with a bunch of young unproven players and hope that they pan out when he can go to other teams and play with proven players? Not to mention that Cleveland is one of the least desirable locations to NBA players, the only free agents that go there are the ones that: A) They overpay for. B) Have nowhere else to go. And if LeBron went there, C) Are washed-up ring chasers.

And btw where did I sweep his defense under the rug? I never said he was a bad defender. I stated two things that are for the most part true. Wiggins isn't a good shooter and he doesn't have good handles. That's a pretty big deal for a wing player and especially one with such high expectations.


----------



## JM

Granger to the Heat as well hmmmm

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: LOWRY*

Granger to the Heat... things are getting interesting


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Granger is done. He's just as washed as Rashard Lewis.

Are McRoberts, Granger & Marvin Williams supposed to be the new pieces that convince LeBron & Bosh to stay? :ti



WOJ saying the Mavs are getting ready to give Parsons an offer sheet. Gonna lel if Cuban trolls Morey and steals Parsons away.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: LOWRY*

Granger can't stay healthy. He is like Wade right now. They are pretty much nearing the end of their careers. 

I think Bosh is going to sign with Houston.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: LOWRY*

Granger to average 25 PPG this season.


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

it's actually fairly easy to answer your question, notorious. at this point there's no way the heat will improve unless they add another superstar which seems improbable. in cleveland, he'd be surrounded by a combination of proven players and young blue chippers. if he heads back home, lebron is assured to be in a comfortable position rather than one of ambiguity if he decided to extend his stay in miami. it's a no brainer imo.


----------



## JM

I think Granger for 2.1 mil is a deal personally. If he pans out to anything they got a steal...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*



Champ said:


> it's actually fairly easy to answer your question, notorious. at this point there's no way the heat will improve unless they add another superstar which seems improbable at this point. in cleveland, he'd be surrounded by a combination of proven players and young blue chippers. if he heads back home, lebron is assured to be in a comfortable position rather than one of ambiguity if he decided to extend his stay in miami. it's a no brainer imo.


What proven players are there in Cleveland? They're desperately trying to get rid of Jarrett Jack so they can get offer LeBron more money. Varejao is as injury prone as it comes. All Kyrie has proven is that he can score and do nothing else good. Tristan Thompson is in the bottom 5-10 amongst starting PF's.

LeBron isn't assured to be in a comfortable position in Cleveland. He's assured to play on a team for an unproven head coach, to play with a bunch of young unproven players that may not pan out and to play in a city that free agents try to avoid. The odds of Cleveland acquiring a second superstar to play with LeBron aren't very high either, man. No stars want to play in Cleveland (Other than LeBron of course). Their only chance is hoping Kyrie and/or Wiggins live up to expectations. Which once again goes back to my original point, that LeBron is trying to win now and that he can't waste time praying that a bunch of 19-21 year olds pan out.

I just don't see the Cleveland appeal at all.


----------



## RyanPelley

Granger isn't going to give much offensively. But he's still an alright defender (when he plays).


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

but again, was spoelstra proven when lebron won a title in miami? keep in mind that we're talking about a guy that used to prepare film for the organization before he got into coaching. i don't think it matters where tristan ranks among the league's starting 4's. if he possesses an ability to rebound and play good defense, which he does, that's all that counts. varejao does have a history of injuries but he did play 65 games last season, so I wouldn't call him a complete uncertainty and associate him with the odens and bynums of the world.

with lebron, they probably don't win a title next year, I acknowledge that, but they do have an opportunity to dominate the east for an extremely long period and have a realistic chance of winning multiple titles over a ten year window. so what's in his best interest, joining nba-ready blue chip talent or sticking with an aging, financially crippled team on the decline? we both know he's not going to join a third team, so you tell me which sounds more appealing between the two.

we also have to consider the fact that they have the assets to bring in another star and they're looking at 3 first round picks next year. i'm sure all of this is being relayed to lebron as part of cleveland's pitch. enticing if you ask me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

Spoelstra was unproven coming in and I said the same things about him. Eventually he earned my respect and he proved he was actually a good coach. The same thing could happen with Blatt, but for now I'm simply stating the facts. He's unproven.

In the last four seasons, Varejao has missed 53% of his games due to injury. Bynum's numbers aren't that far off despite missing an entire season. That is terrible. It's not Oden level bad since he missed three seasons but it's still bad.

I'd choose Miami over Cleveland. Sure, Wade & Bosh are older and the Heat don't have as much cap flexibility as Cleveland does right now, but I have more faith in Pat Riley being able to keep the Heat as contenders while LeBron is there over the Cavs praying that 19-21 year olds pan out while not being an attractive destination for other players to come play for and at the same time perennially having incompetent management.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: LOWRY*


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

McRoberts is legit and a far better signing than Granger. lol @ anyone saying the Granger signing is at all good, he's awful these days. McRoberts is highly versatile and a great passing big. I wish he stayed with the Lakers because him and Pau would have worked beautifully together.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*



JM said:


> I think Granger for 2.1 mil is a deal personally. If he pans out to anything they got a steal...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Spot up Gawd..and a solid defender..Dont know if he can take anyone off the dribble these days..Him and Wade can share knee pain together


----------



## Aid

*Re: LOWRY*

Please change the thread title to be about McBob please. MCBOB on the Heat is a nice solid bench grab for them. 

Also, apparently Melo is down to his final three teams, Chicago, Los Angeles, and New York. So according to Frank Isola, the Houston Rockets and Dallas Mavericks have been eliminated from Melo Contention.


----------



## Arcade

Heat should've went after Ben Gordon before the Magic signed him. A group of Gordon, Granger, and McRoberts would definitely make Lebron stay in Miami. :troll


----------



## JM

*Re: LOWRY*



Ranch Dressing said:


> McRoberts is legit and a far better signing than Granger. lol @ anyone saying the Granger signing is at all good, he's awful these days. McRoberts is highly versatile and a great passing big. I wish he stayed with the Lakers because him and Pau would have worked beautifully together.


It's 2.1 million, not 5 or 6. It's a no risk signing with potential upside. If nothing else he's a veteran that hasn't done anything stupid in his career.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: LOWRY*

So the Magic just signed Channing Frye for 4 years, $32 mil.

JFC :lmao


Also looking like Vince Carter is heading back to Dallas. Wanted him to be a Raptor


----------



## Champ

*Re: LOWRY*

and to think people used to call demar's 9.5 mil a bad contract :ti


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

The cap has gone up since then tbf so it's not exactly the same thing.



Magic need a shooter and someone to spread the floor and Frye is still pretty adequate at doing that so it's a decent signing for them.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: LOWRY*

Step 1: Get rid of your decent outside shooters
Step 2: Use top 5 pick on a player who cant shoot
Step 3: Overpay on a shooter


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*

*Miami adding a washed-up Granger and that semi-bum McRoberts. I'm sure LeBron is foaming at the mouth...*


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: LOWRY*

4 franchises in less than a year...That must be kind of a record for Granger, even if he didn't play a single match with the Sixers.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: LOWRY*

Bosh is going to the rockets I mean how do you pass up that much money


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

Granger and McRoberts are good pickups granted Lebron stays. Contrary to idiotic belief the heat don't need another superstar to be better


----------



## Magic

*Re: LOWRY*

I think the Heat got worse tbh. Losing Anderson(someone who could protect the paint unlike McRob) and Battier(pretty much the same as Granger at this point) is a bigger loss than those signings.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: LOWRY*

Birdman's getting up there in age, man. about to be like 36 and he's pretty beat up by now. that thigh injury against indy really was the reason he didn't look himself against san antonio, lost so much lift.

battier didn't even do much of anything last season besides take a few charges. he'll usually have one of those games where he goes like 5/6 from 3 but that didn't happen as far as i can recall. granted spo didn't play him all that much especially in the finals which i don't really get.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: LOWRY*

Losing Bird will be huge for the Heat. He was their best player outside of the big 3 frankly.

McBob is a good addition but assuming Riley doesn't have a surprise in store I don't think they've done nearly enough to pass the Spurs.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: LOWRY*

Wait, people think Birdman is any good?


----------



## the zodiac killer

*Re: LOWRY*

Which team do you think Melo is going to go to?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: LOWRY*



the zodiac killer said:


> Which team do you think Melo is going to go to?


*Probably back to the Knicks. You know, since he's all about winning.*


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Knicks are trying to trade Bargs as well now. 

This is amusing to me. Melo must have told them he's not going to resign unless the team is better this year, not next. Good for him I guess? Maybe he wants to win more than I'm willing to admit. 

They'll probably need to trade Shump and THJ if they actually expect to unload those two expiring contracts (Amare and Bargs).


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



JM said:


> Knicks are trying to trade Bargs as well now.
> 
> This is amusing to me. Melo must have told them he's not going to resign unless the team is better this year, not next. Good for him I guess? Maybe he wants to win more than I'm willing to admit.
> 
> They'll probably need to trade Shump and THJ if they actually expect to unload those two expiring contracts (Amare and Bargs).


If Phil Jackson trades Bargs and Amare, he automatically deserves a statue in front of the MSG.


Anyways, JM, when are you going to replace the "Commisioner Stern" with "Commisioner Silver" pic? It's been 6 months already :side:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Wouldn't be surprised if Sixers take Amare's contract. They are tanking after all.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> If Phil Jackson trades Bargs and Amare, he automatically deserves a statue in front of the MSG.
> 
> 
> Anyways, JM, when are you going to replace the "Commisioner Stern" with "Commisioner Silver" pic? It's been 6 months already :side:


Never! Or later.

Lebron and Wade had dinner last night in Las Vegas. So obviously confirmed, taking their talents to the Las Vegas Rattlers.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Sixers take Amare's contract. They are tanking after all.


Sixers Tanking: The Sequel :mark:


----------



## Arcade

JM said:


> Never! Or later.
> 
> Lebron and Wade had dinner last night in Las Vegas. So obviously confirmed, taking their talents to the Las Vegas Rattlers.


No Bosh at dinner? 

CONFIMRD CRIS BOESH GOES 2 ROKETS!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

lebron: "chris u cant sit with us!!"


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

From what I'm hearing Lance Stevenson was even invited to this dinner in Las Vegas. Bosh must really be being cast aside.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

cmon sixers take jeremy lin from us rockets


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



HiddenFlaw said:


> cmon sixers take jeremy lin from us rockets


No.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



DashingRKO said:


> No.


You sure about that?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



JM said:


> You sure about that?


Yes :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Somehow Devin Harris pissed off enough GM's to only get a 3 yr $9mil deal from the Mavs


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I hope some big name player can make a damn decision soon. I'm tired of my heartstrings being pulled with the potential of what could but likely won't happen. :side:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Aid180 said:


> I hope some big name player can make a damn decision soon. I'm tired of my heartstrings being pulled with the potential of what could but likely won't happen. :side:


I agree, hurry the fuck up already Lebron and Melo.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

LeBron is scheduled to go to Brazil soon so if he doesn't make a decision before he leaves, then the free agency fiasco is going to drag on until next week


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Man, they cant even officially sign a contract yet..stop being impatient. Free Agency only started 7-8 days ago


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*Napier today was eh. I'm afraid to look at the box score :lol. It's alright though. Learning process. 
Can't wait until Friday. Bryce Cotton, DeShaun Thomas, & Kyle Anderson :mark: are going to tear shit up.*


----------



## Ozymandias

KCP with the game-winning 3! Gosh, this guy is going to be a star. Been saying it ever since we drafted him.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*KCP was dynamite today. He was everywhere on the court. Still trying to improve that perimeter game too.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Y'all know it's just summer league right?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*Yup :draper2
Some of these guys are going to be the future of their franchises. Exhibition or not, no harm in watching rookies and other stash players and see what they're about.*


----------



## WWE

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I bet most people half ass their shit in the summer league


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



₵A$H®;36518026 said:


> *Yup :draper2
> Some of these guys are going to be the future of their franchises. Exhibition or not, no harm in watching rookies and other stash players and see what they're about.*


I didn't say there's something wrong with watching the summer league but using a summer league performance to determine that KCP will be a future star is pretty laughable.

I think Dwight Buycks was the summer league MVP last year. So yeah. I like KCP but you have to take summer league stats with an extreme grain of salt.


----------



## Ozymandias

*Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> I didn't say there's something wrong with watching the summer league but using a summer league performance to determine that KCP will be a future star is pretty laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Dwight Buycks was the summer league MVP last year. So yeah. I like KCP but you have to take summer league stats with an extreme grain of salt.



My dude, I'm not using that statement just based off of his summer league performance. 

I suffered through all of last year, but KCP has such amazing defensive and stealing instincts. He had the best steal to turnover ratio last year. His shot will start to fall at a more consistent rate, that's obvious. He sat on the bench for the 2nd half of the year. Finally got another start in the last game of the year and what did he do? A 30 point performance against OKC and Durant.

Of course you're not going to do amazing when Josh Smith and Brandon Jennings constantly chuck up shots at a low percentage, but the entire fanbase is hoping for something positive to happen regarding those two (like them leaving, lol). SVG isn't getting paid 7 million per year to pull the same exact crap that Mo Cheeks and John Loyer pulled, he's going to realize that KCP getting extensive time is best for the Pistons.

The guy is a player, trust me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I think he can become a solid player but I'm not seeing star potential for KCP. And as much as I hope they get traded for Piston fans sake, I also don't think Jennings & Smith will be going anywhere, the only way to get rid of one of them will probably include Detroit having to package another valuable asset (Like a KCP). They're two cancers with awful contracts. The Meeks signing doesn't really help KCP's cause either IMO.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Ozymandias said:


> My dude, I'm not using that statement just based off of his summer league performance.


*I was just about to say that. So Yeah...*

*I can't see how you're able to watch Josh Smith on a consistent basis. His shot jacking irritates me to no end.*


----------



## Ozymandias

Notorious said:


> I think he can become a solid player but I'm not seeing star potential for KCP. And as much as I hope they get traded for Piston fans sake, I also don't think Jennings & Smith will be going anywhere, the only way to get rid of one of them will probably include Detroit having to package another valuable asset (Like a KCP). They're two cancers with awful contracts. The Meeks signing doesn't really help KCP's cause either IMO.



The thing that stinks about Jennings is that he showed some good stuff last year. He averaged about 8 assist per game. With some more actual shooters (like Meeks) and Josh Smith playing near the rim, that number could get even higher. He just jacks up a ton of threes. He has some nights where he's hot and can't miss, but he also has a lot of nights where he can only miss. Jennings needs to focus on becoming more of a distributor and less of a shoot-happy PG.

Smith just needs to get rid of the mentality that he can shoot, haha. Shot 26% on threes last year. Playing him at SF obviously didn't help his cause. Paying him 13.5 million a year was just disastrous. It's not like he's a total bum, though. He just needs to play to his strengths.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Jennings biggest problem is shot selection. Same with Smith. Smith is one of the most talented players in the league. But he's just a low IQ player and over the last few seasons has convinced himself that he's a shooter. Smith's contract is fine if he's playing PF and dramatically decreases the amount of jumpers he shoots.


----------



## Ozymandias

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



₵A$H®;36518978 said:


> *I was just about to say that. So Yeah...*
> 
> *I can't see how you're able to watch Josh Smith on a consistent basis. His shot jacking irritates me to no end.*


Same here, same here. I have no idea why he thinks he can shoot, lol. Hopefully Van Gundy can move him back to PF and talk some sense into him. 

It's been a rough few years to be a Piston fan, but you can't just give up on your team. I remember 2004 and know good things will come eventually. With all the talent we have this year in Drummond (BEAST), KCP, and hopefully Monroe, I can't help but be extremely excited and confident!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Who's shitting on BASED KENNY BAZEMORE?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Chris Sheridan ✔ @sheridanhoops



> Plugged in source says 90 percent chance @KingJames returns to #Cavs, & it'll be announced on http://lebronjames.com : http://www.sheridanhoops.com/2014/07/08/sheridans-top-25-free-agents-july-8-edition/ …


Sheridan also first reported Lebron to Miami in 2010. Nike is also reportedly buying billboard and newspaper ad space in the Cleveland/Akron area.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Sheridan wrote an article saying the one thing Cavs can give LeBron that no other team could give him is redemption. I read that and almost gave up on life


----------



## WWE

It's happening! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Isn't Kyrie sponsored by Nike? As well as Johnny Manziel? Isn't Wiggins still a free agent too as far as shoe deals go?

Are we so sure that Nike allegedly buying ad-space confirms LeBron is coming?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



#Mark said:


> Chris Sheridan ✔ @sheridanhoops
> 
> 
> 
> Sheridan also first reported Lebron to Miami in 2010. Nike is also reportedly buying billboard and newspaper ad space in the Cleveland/Akron area.


Spears reported that Lebron met with Nike today at Vegas and will meet with Riley tomorrow.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

PG: Irving
SG: Wiggins
SF: James
PF: Thompson
C: Hawes

That's a hell of a starting 5 if he does go back to Cleveland.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Hawes plays for the Clippers now.

And lord a Thompson/Hawes starting frontcourt would be softer defensively than Lewis & Bosh.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> Isn't Kyrie sponsored by Nike? As well as Johnny Manziel? Isn't Wiggins still a free agent too as far as shoe deals go?
> 
> Are we so sure that Nike allegedly buying ad-space confirms LeBron is coming?


Wasnt a main part of Wiggins going to Kansas was Adidas' involvement?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



HeatWave said:


> Wasnt a main part of Wiggins going to Kansas was Adidas' involvement?


It was rumored to be, yeah. But to my knowledge he hasn't actually signed with adidas yet.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



HeatWave said:


> Sheridan wrote an article saying the one thing Cavs can give LeBron that no other team could give him is redemption. I read that and almost gave up on life


lmao yeah I'm sure Lebron thinks he needs redemption. all he cares and should care about is winning. which is why going back is such a bad idea.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> It was rumored to be, yeah. But to my knowledge he hasn't actually signed with adidas yet.


That would seem awkward, an Adidas guy with 2 Nike guys including one who is almost the face of the company


----------



## Joe88

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

like i said, go back to cleveland and win there. sickest 30 for 30 ever.


----------



## JM

Wiggins is with Adidas. SPEARS just reported.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

So according to Woj, Charlotte and Gordon Hayward agreed to a 4 year, $63 mil offer sheet.

Lord Jesus..................


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*










Good lord that dude makes Cousins look short.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

^ SIM BHULLAR.

Big ole' slow motherfucka. 

His lil' bro TANVEER was a redshirt Freshman last year on the same team with New Mexico State. He's 7'3, 330 pounds.

Dare I say Sim looks a little slimmed down in that pic? For as slow as he is, it's going to be hard for an NBA team to pass up on that size. 

Reminds me of CHEIF from ONE FLEW DUH KOO KOOZ










MAMADOU also waiting in the wings


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> So according to Woj, Charlotte and Gordon Hayward agreed to a 4 year, $63 mil offer sheet.
> 
> Lord Jesus..................


jazz are going to match. but good lord that is a lot of money for hayward


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Heat reportedly working on sign and trade for Chalmers as their last plea to get LeBron to stay..good luck with that


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*










Ha!!!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

^That's great. :lol


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*






*So glad Coach Nick made this. It had to be done. The flaming in that comment section :melo*


----------



## Notorious

*Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Three team trade between Cavs, Nets & Celtics

Nets get Jarrett Jack & Sergey Karasev
Celtics get Marcus Thornton, Tyler Zeller and future 1st
Hasn't been revealed what the Cavs got but it's only expected to be a future pick

So basically the Nets got their Shaun Livingston replacement, Celtics get two rotation players and a pick for facilitating the deal and Cavs shed cap space so they can offer LeBron more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

This is getting interesting. 

They have to be close to having money for Love too do they not?

Just no trade pieces really unless Minny likes Waiters and Thompson. I'm sure they have a crap load of future picks to offer which should be no problem if they are going forward with Wiggins, Lebron, Love and Kyrie.

THIS NEEDS TO HAPPEN.


----------



## Notorious

*Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I really don't see Minnesota trading Love for just Waiters & Thompson. They'd have to include Wiggins if they want to trade for him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I don't think Cleveland would even trade Wiggins for Love straight up.

No one is offering anyone with anywhere close to the upside Wiggins has...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Well then they don't get Love, it's pretty simple. Minnesota has already rejected a trade centered around Waiters & Thompson for Love once before, I doubt Flip will change his mind now. They can get a better offer for him from another team.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

According to ESPN, after taking Lebron's 27 mil first year contract they have enough to sign Allen. I'm not sure a Kyrie/Wiggins/Waiters/Lebron core is a championship contender though.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> Well then they don't get Love, it's pretty simple. Minnesota has already rejected a trade centered around Waiters & Thompson for Love once before, I doubt Flip will change his mind now. They can get a better offer for him from another team.


As time goes on Flip will need to get less picky. He is trading a player that at this point can be considered nothing more than a rental. 

Like I said before, it is in his best interest to trade him now instead of letting him keep them competitive all season (or till the deadline). The market will decrease as time goes by I would have to think.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Time will tell.

From what I've read, Cleveland was willing to trade the #1 pick for Love but they backed off because Love wouldn't commit to signing an extension with them. Maybe this ends up in a scenario like Boston with KG, he initially rejected a trade to Boston but changed his mind after the Celtics got Ray Allen to team up with Pierce. Maybe Love changes his mind if Cleveland gets LeBron.

But I'll stick to what I initially said, if all Cleveland offers is Waiters & Thompson then they won't get Love. There are plenty of other teams that want Love and are willing to offer more than that.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I think Love already said he'd sign an extension if they got Lebron. I don't remember the source and it of course doesn't mean anything 100%.

The situation is really the same as before they picked Wiggins. He's a first overall pick with immense potential and Kevin Love at this point is still a rental player.

Who are you referring to exactly? From what I've been seeing Minny is the one making demands and said teams are not willing to give what they are asking for.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

There's numerous teams that would be interested in Love is what I'm referring to. Celtics, Warriors, Suns, Lakers, Knicks, Kings, Rockets all off the top of my head.

I'd bet my posting privileges in this thread that Cleveland can't get Love for just Waiters & Thompson unless a third team gets involved.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Well yes but the Warriors don't want to give Klay. The Knicks have less to offer than Cleveland, Lakers have a D-League squad and Kobe. Kings maybe but I doubt he stays there. Rockets don't have much flexibility and really don't have the NBA starter player to offer that Minny is looking for. Suns idk.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

For the record, just because you wouldn't trade Wiggins for Love doesn't mean Cleveland wouldn't. If they were willing to trade Wiggins pre-draft without LeBron, I don't see why that would change now if they did get LeBron.

If Love is willing to sign the extension, I'd take a proven 25/14 power forward over a 19 year old that MAY pan out.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

waiters, thompson, bennett + picks seems like a fair return for the wolves. warriors made it clear they don't want to move klay and it doesn't sound like they have any other offers that are more appealing.

flip is eventually going to crack if he can't find his ideal trade.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I was speaking with the situation being what it is now, which is that Love is an expiring , potential rental player. An agreed upon extension changes everything. 

While we're discussing Cleveland, does anyone think Bennett improves drastically next year? He obviously has a lot of pressure being as he holds many embarrassing distinctions among first overall picks. Should provide motivation to do better, in whatever role he has.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

He was injured and out of shape last year along with Mike Brown not really knowing what to do with him, which isn't shocking at all.

I expect him to do better.

Also the Cavs are apparently going to reach out to Ray Allen, Mike Miller and James Jones. lel.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

expecting the cleveland heat to make noise next season


----------



## RyanPelley

Notorious said:


> Also the Cavs are apparently going to reach out to Ray Allen, Mike Miller and James Jones. lel.


Jesus Christ...


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Well apparently Lebron reached about to Mike Miller along with one other player about joining him IF he left Miami. 

Apparently Lebron has as good of taste in NBA talent as Dwight :ti


----------



## Magic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Mike Miller was a key piece in Miami sorely missed this past year. He had some epic finals/playoff moments and was great at filling in for Lebron when he needed to rest. Miller getting amnestied also highly upset James this past season, especially with all the minutes he had to play. 


Not only that but Miller had a great and healthy year in Memphis. Not quite too sure how wanting Miller is nearly as bad as wanting Glen Davis/Arenas.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Hi UDFK.

Melo is apparently waiting to see what LeBron does.

Rumor: Lebron is waiting to see what Melo does.

Maybe by Christmas then?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

obvious steal for the celtics. what bothers is me is that between this trade, and the cavs going after ray, lebron to the cavs is all but guaranteed. that in itself doesn't bother me, but you'd have to assume love would follow. you don't pass up on a lebron/love/irving core. i think the c's still have a shot, because love's legacy in boston would be 10 times what it would be in cleveland, and he'd still be a lock for at least 1 title and plenty success, he just obviously wouldn't have the same success he'd have on the cavs. does he wanna play 2nd fiddle to lebron, or be a superstar playing with a superstar point guard?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

How would Love be any more a lock for a title in Boston than he would in Cleveland? His Legacy of winning i n Boston would never match bringing a title to Cleveland..not even debatable


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I think he is saying he will have more success on the Cavs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Love's best fit is in Oakland :draper2


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Why STACKS?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



HeatWave said:


> How would Love be any more a lock for a title in Boston than he would in Cleveland? His Legacy of winning i n Boston would never match bringing a title to Cleveland..not even debatable


i know. he'd win more on the cavs, i'm just saying he'd grab at least one title with the celts, in my biased opinion, 3.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



shutupchico said:


> obvious steal for the celtics. what bothers is me is that between this trade, and the cavs going after ray, lebron to the cavs is all but guaranteed. that in itself doesn't bother me, but you'd have to assume love would follow. you don't pass up on a lebron/love/irving core. i think the c's still have a shot, because love's legacy in boston would be 10 times what it would be in cleveland, and he'd still be a lock for at least 1 title and plenty success, he just obviously wouldn't have the same success he'd have on the cavs. does he wanna play 2nd fiddle to lebron, or be a superstar playing with a superstar point guard?


Him and Rondo are championship caliber? :jordan4 If he wants to be with a pg that can't shoot, he can stay in Minny.

LEL @ his legacy meaning more in boston over a city that hasn't won a title in any sport in over 60 years and never in basketball. Walt Frazier is still treated like a GOD here and he won us a title over 40 years ago.



shutupchico said:


> i know. he'd win more on the cavs, i'm just saying he'd grab at least one title with the celts, in my biased opinion, 3.


how? You assuming Ainge is gonna form another big 3?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

lebron to the cavs

bosh to the rockets

wade to the.... HAHA hes fucked if he stays in miami!


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



shutupchico said:


> i know. he'd win more on the cavs, i'm just saying he'd grab at least one title with the celts, in my biased opinion, 3.


And how many is he winning in Cleveland?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



shutupchico said:


> i know. he'd win more on the cavs, i'm just saying he'd grab at least one title with the celts, in my biased opinion, 3.


*rubs chin*...let me get back to you on that


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



ABrown said:


> Him and Rondo are championship caliber? :jordan4 If he wants to be with a pg that can't shoot, he can stay in Minny.
> 
> LEL @ his legacy meaning more in boston over a city that hasn't won a title in any sport in over 60 years and never in basketball. Walt Frazier is still treated like a GOD here and he won us a title over 40 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> how? You assuming Ainge is gonna form another big 3?


yes, him and rondo are championship caliber. rondo can shoot now, he's not automatic, but his shot is a lot better than given credit for. he crushes rubio overall as a player, so don't even compare them. cleveland is lebrons city, born there, drafted there, he's the best player in the league, he's an icon. if u play with lebron your legacy takes a hit. u win with lebron, it's, "well, he was playing with lebron, he should've won". u aren't gonna be able produce half as much when you're playing with someone like lebron. irving was also drafted there, and is a show offy, break u off the dribble type of player, who is looking for his own accolades as well. 
if he goes to boston, he'd be the biggest star on the team. rondo is a star, yea, but he's a passer, meaning love is gonna do the bulk of the scoring, a lot more touches, much bigger numbers, much more highlights than he'd have in cleveland. let's not try to ignore the fact(although we might want to) that he's white, and playing in boston would give him hero status. i know, it's not the 70's anymore, but it is what it is. i think ainge would get a 3rd star, yea, but probably not this year. they'll be able to get 1 because players will be looking at themselves as the final piece for the celts to win a title. i don't even think u need a 3rd star as long as u get a bunch of players who are really good. 



JM said:


> And how many is he winning in Cleveland?


my guess would be 4.


----------



## Arcade

The East will be so competitive this year if Lebron goes back to Cleveland, Love gets traded to Boston, Melo stays in New York, and Rose stays healthy for the Bulls.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

.403 from the field and .289 from 3? i'm not sold on rondo being able to shoot yet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Wait, you think Bradley can't shoot but you think Rondo can when Bradley's shooting numbers blow Rondo's out of the water?

I's confused.

Anyway, I agree with AB on both points. Giving the Cavs their first title ever and first title for the city in over 60 years would be a bigger deal than the Celtics winning their 18th and let's be honest, it feels like one of Boston's pro teams wins a title every year. And I also agree that you're not winning a title with Love & Rondo as your two best players. Under any circumstances.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

does anyone expect utah to match the hayward offer? they should probably just let him walk and save up their cap for the future imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I was talking to chico


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

rondo has a career .475 field goal percentage. i'd say he can put the ball in the basket pretty effectively, and efficiently. how do bradley's numbers blow him out the water? LOL. only thing bradley is doing in the water is the dead mans float. u can't even count what rondo did last year as anything. he was coming back from a torn acl, and he wasn't giving it his all.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

i just realized that so i proposed a new topic notorious.



shutupchico said:


> rondo has a career .475 field goal percentage. i'd say he can put the ball in the basket pretty effectively, and efficiently.


well he he's a pretty good slasher so that could explain the inflated percentage. he's still suspect outside of 15 feet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Champ said:


> does anyone expect utah to match the hayward offer? they should probably just let him walk and save up their cap for the future imo.


I'm fully expecting them to match that awful contract.



shutupchico said:


> rondo has a career .475 field goal percentage. i'd say he can put the ball in the basket pretty effectively, and efficiently. how do bradley's numbers blow him out the water? LOL. only thing bradley is doing in the water is the dead mans float. u can't even count what rondo did last year as anything. he was coming back from a torn acl, and he wasn't giving it his all.


Bradley shot 40% from 3 this past season and you say he can't shoot, yet Rondo who's only shot above 30% from three once in his 8 year career can? Bradley also shot 80% from the FT line, Rondo's career high is 64.7% which was in his rookie year. Rondo's raw FG% is normally high because he shoots so many close shots due to the fact that he can't shoot.

Stop letting the hate blind you.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Utah has pretty much made it clear they were willing to accept all offer sheets, including the max.

Perhaps they were just trying to keep teams from signing him.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

and maybe it would be a bigger deal if the cavs won, but it would be mostly big for lebron. u play with lebron, u are his sidekick by default.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

He'd be a sidekick in Boston too if we won a title. The Celtics, or any other team for that matter aren't winning a title with Love as the #1 option.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> I'm fully expecting them to match that awful contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley shot 40% from 3 this past season and you say he can't shoot, yet Rondo who's only shot above 30% from three once in his 8 year career can? Bradley also shot 80% from the FT line, Rondo's career high is 64.7% which was in his rookie year. Rondo's raw FG% is normally high because he shoots so many close shots due to the fact that he can't shoot.
> 
> Stop letting the hate blind you.


i don't think i said he can't shoot, he can shoot a little bit when noone is on him, i just said he was garbage. when you're playing shooting guard, being able to shoot should be automatic, unless your athletically gifted, and can get to the basket like nothing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Which is also false but I don't have any interest in rehashing that discussion.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I'm hearing from my sources' sources' sources that Melo will be announcing his return to the Knicks in the next 24 hours. Good for him.


----------



## ABrown

Frank isola tweeted that Melo told a close friend that he's staying and the announcement will come tomorrow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> He'd be a sidekick in Boston too if we won a title. The Celtics, or any other team for that matter aren't winning a title with Love as the #1 option.


no he wouldn't. only player superstars sidekick for is lebron, he's the "chosen one" of this generation. he'd still be a big deal in cleveland, don't get me wrong, but in boston he'd be a hero.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Good decision by Melo. Get the $$$.


----------



## Arcade

Sam Amico @SamAmicoFSO
Follow
LeBron expected to announce free-agent choice onhttp://lebronjames.com.. I'd start refreshing at time of his meeting w Heat (6 pm EST).

Probasketballdraft ‏@Probballdraft 11s
Around 6:00 p.m. (EST) start checkinghttp://lebronjames.com.as the news of the LeBron's choice should be announced.

Sam Amico ‏@SamAmicoFSO 1m
Interesting and (maybe) totally unrelated aside, LeBron James' wife and kids are returning to their Akron home today, a source says.

Lebron to make his decision today at 6PM?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

instead of arguing over bradley, we should just be hoping that ainge can somehow put together an offer that can top wiggins.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

zen master already earning his stripes in new york. doubt many other coaches could've convinced him to stick it out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

There's no point in discussing that as the Celtics have nothing Cleveland would want.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Aid180 said:


> I'm hearing from my sources' sources' sources that Melo will be announcing his return to the Knicks in the next 24 hours. Good for him.


I believe your sources and your sources' sources' sources but not your sourses' source. That guy is a slimy cunt.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

smart, sullinger, olynyk, green, all the draft picks, young. they definately got assets, just tough to compete.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

NOTO I believe he's referring to the Celtics needing to top the Cavs hypothetical offer featuring Wiggins for Love.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



JM said:


> NOTO I believe he's referring to the Celtics needing to top the Cavs hypothetical offer featuring Wiggins for Love.


right


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> Good decision by Melo. Get the $$$.


And have NY become the Summer of 2015 hotbed for FA


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



JM said:


> NOTO I believe he's referring to the Celtics needing to top the Cavs hypothetical offer featuring Wiggins for Love.


I see.

Well if the Cavs are offering Wiggins then I don't think the Celtics or any other team really have an offer that can top it.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Ya I don't really understand fully why NY is eager to unload Bargs and Amare now. The free agent class next year will be better.


----------



## WWE

Cavaliers on a mission now. 

Reports be swirling that they are reaching out to Allen, Parsons, miller(via LeBron) and ariza If LeBron doesn't come back. 


EDIT : gregg popovich seems to be staying back longer than expected 


http://www.nba.com/spurs/news/140709_gregg_popovich_agrees_to_multiyear_extension

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*Pop agreed to a multi-year extension. That probably means Duncan might stick around even after next year. Fuck yes! God Bless him.*


----------



## ABrown

JM said:


> Ya I don't really understand fully why NY is eager to unload Bargs and Amare now. The free agent class next year will be better.


I don't either. This team isn't gonna do anything this year. Why waste what little assets we have. Only pieces they should be trying to move are JR, who they might be able to seeing what Ben Gordon got, and Shump to see if they can get a future first from someone.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Is Chico the biggest homer in this thread? Good lord, son...


----------



## ROGERTHAT21

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*I've got a feeling that Lebron is going back home to the Cavs.*


----------



## Nuski

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I've got a feeling that Lebron is going back home to the Cavs.*


I agree. And Melo back to the Knicks is a good move. I didn't particually want him on the Bulls anyway (even though i can obviously see why other guys would want him.)


----------



## JM

Wiggins, Lebron, Love, Kyrie extension would be greatest off-season in nba history ya?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

All those Cleveland natives who burned Lebron jerseys in 2010...


----------



## JM

Close second would obviously be the Raptors drafting Kevin Durant, trading for Joakim Noah and re-signing LOWRY. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Nah JM. I'm thinking the Bulls cloning Michael Jordan and signing the 3 Jordan clones to mid level contracts would be the best off-season ever. That lineup of Rose/Jordan/Jordan/Taj/Noah with 6th man Jordan would be nice.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Aid180 said:


> Nah JM. I'm thinking the Bulls cloning Michael Jordan and signing the 3 Jordan clones to mid level contracts would be the best off-season ever. That lineup of Rose/Jordan/Jordan/Taj/Noah with 6th man Jordan would be nice.


Which version of Jordan are we cloning? :side:

I'd probably do Rose/'87 Jordan/'96 Jordan/Gibson/Noah with '98 Jordan coming off the bench. :jordan2


----------



## RyanPelley

No clone of Rodman wearing a dress? H8rs m8.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Mavs and Chandler Parsons agree on a 3 year, $45 mil offer sheet.

Fully expecting Houston to match.


----------



## JM

I'm not completely convinced. They tried to make a deal all day and weren't able to.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

not a bad bonus for parsons after playing for that 900k in houston.


----------



## Arcade

The Decision 2.0 Thread on RealGM is gold.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



₵A$H®;36550010 said:


> *Pop agreed to a multi-year extension. That probably means Duncan might stick around even after next year. Fuck yes! God Bless him.*


or not because the two arent riding off into some dumbass sunset together like some fairytale ending. :kobe


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Well I went from saying all season long there was no way the big 3 left miami after the end of last season to saying there's a slim chance Lebron leaves for another team but NO chance he goes back to Cleveland to ultimately thinking there's a 51% chance he goes back to that terrible city.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Meanwhile...


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Sheridan says that The Decision II has been made...*



> *The Decision has been made. LeBron James is returning to the Cleveland Cavaliers, a league source tells SheridanHoops.com.
> 
> James met with Miami Heat president Pat Riley today in Las Vegas to deliver the news. A contingent of other Heat officials were informed they were not welcome at the meeting, according to a source who spoke on condition of anonymity.
> 
> An official announcement will be made on www.lebronjames.com, as I first reported yesterday.
> 
> For Cleveland, this is one of the most important days in the city’s sports history. No pro team has won a title of any kind since the Browns won the NFL Championship in 1964, and now there is a distinct possibility that the 50-year drought can end. James will be joining a team led by Kyrie Irving, who just agreed to a five-year contract extension, along with Andrew Wiggins, the No. 1 pick in last month’s draft.
> 
> It is a young core that will grow older with James as their tutor and leader, and he returns to Cleveland as a grown man who has learned what it takes to win.
> 
> For Miami, it is the end of an era — a four-year period in which a superteam was constructed and went to four straight NBA Finals.
> 
> Why is this happening? It comes down to LeBron building a legacy, which leads us to three points:
> 
> 
> There is nothing left for him to accomplish in Miami. He went there for four years, he went to the NBA Finals all four years, and he won two titles while learning what it takes to be a champion. Nobody can ever take that away from him.
> 
> 
> A chance to return home as a successful, seasoned adult with a chance to deliver the city of Cleveland its first championship since 1964 is too much of a legacy opportunity for James to pass up.
> 
> 
> And another thing: With all due respect to Chris Bosh and Dwyane Wade, the best player he has a chance to team up with is named Kyrie Irving.
> *In today’s biggest piece of news from the morning, the Cavs cleared the cap space to make a max offer to LeBron by dealing away Jarrett Jack, Sergei Karasev, Tyler Zeller and a 2016 first-round pick in a three-way trade with Boston and Brooklyn.
> 
> Today, all eyes have turned to Las Vegas, where James opened his annual summer camp, then held his meeting with Riley.
> 
> Once James makes his intentions known publicly (and the same goes for Carmelo Anthony, who reportedly will stay with the New York Knicks), the free agency dam is going to burst.
> 
> Greg Monroe, Pau Gasol, Trevor Ariza, Luol Deng, Lance Stephenson. They are all going to lock up their deals in a very short span of time, and it is going to be madness.
> 
> We have been telling you for weeks that Cleveland is in the hunt for James. Some have dismissively scoffed at the notion. Others have surveyed the landscape, summoned their inner Spock and said: “Why not?”
> 
> James traveled Monday to Las Vegas, and a source who has been briefed on James’ free agency maneuverings told SheridanHoops that James’ inner circle, from his wife, Savannah to his agent, Rich Paul, to his best friends, Maverick Carter and Randy Mims, are unanimous in their belief that James’ best move is a return to the team he played for from 2003-2010.
> 
> Fans in Cleveland have been holding their collective breath, and now they can exhale. The chance for the city’s first championship in any major professional sport since 1964 is now a distinct possibility.
> 
> The Cavs were the only team able to offer James something no one else could: Redemption. Let us not forget that we are reaching the four-year anniversary of “taking my talents,” Jim Gray, Cavs fans burning jerseys and Dan Gilbert wrongly predicting more championships for Cleveland than Miami in his infamous comic sans stream-of-consciousness Internet post — a post that was purged from the Cavs’ Web site overnight Sunday.
> 
> Never has the balance of power in the NBA hung in the balance quite the way it does now. OK, it was a similar situation four years ago regarding the balance of power, and we all were witnesses to how much sway The Chosen One holds over our beloved Association. Now, it is a question of whether he can turn a young nucleus led by Kyrie Irving and Andrew Wiggins into championship material.
> 
> The man who has been greasing the skids for this epic event is James’ agent, Rich Paul, who has been meeting with potential suitors in Cleveland during the first week of the NBA’s moratorium on signings and trades, which expires July 10. Much of Paul’s work has been taking place under the radar, although there have been clues, such as Mavericks owner Mark Cuban being spotted in northeast Ohio. The Lakers had a stealth meeting Friday, and the Rockets and Suns also spoke with Paul.
> 
> Meanwhile, on the Carmelo Anthony front, he has finished his tour of meeting with prospective teams and was told by the Knicks that they are indeed willing to make him a max, five-year offer. His decision could come at any time.


*Source: http://www.sheridanhoops.com/2014/07/09/sheridans-top-25-free-agents-july-9-edition/

I have quoted the whole story, but I bolded the most important/recent information.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

It should be noted that since that story was released, Woj, Broussard, and several others have said LeBron hasn't made a decision yet.



Ranch Dressing said:


> or not because the two arent riding off into some dumbass sunset together like some fairytale ending. :kobe


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*It sounds like Sheridan might have some inside scoop though, which the other guys might not have. I feel like Stein, Woj and co. are saying it in the sense that he didn't make a public decision, or even one in front of Riley. I think what Sheridan is saying is that LeBron has privately made the decision. Only time will tell, but Sheridan will ruin his whole image if he's wrong about this...*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

If LeBron leaves the Heat, then the Celtics are partly responsible for breaking up LeBron's team yet again by participating in the trade that gave the Cavs' cap space.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Notorious said:


> Mavs and Chandler Parsons agree on a 3 year, $45 mil offer sheet.
> 
> Fully expecting Houston to match.


Well, that depends on Bosh no? Who is waiting for LeBron?


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Is Sheridanhoops reliable at all? By looking at the site, it doesn't seem so.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> If LeBron leaves the Heat, then the Celtics are partly responsible for breaking up LeBron's team yet again by participating in the trade that gave the Cavs' cap space.


nothing to smile about if u look at the big picture. all celtics fans should hope he stays in miami.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



shutupchico said:


> nothing to smile about if u look at the big picture. all celtics fans should hope he stays in miami.


Eh, I already gave up on the Kevin Love pursuit. I just don't think we have the assets to satisfy Minny. I'm expecting the Celtics to tank for next season which I don't mind.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Vasquez has re-signed with the Raptors. The band is staying. Good job Masai :clap


----------



## WWE

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I keep on thinking that my college is some inside source.

But it's not Sheridan College, it's Sheridan HOOPS.

Urr...


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

no parsons


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Vasquez has re-signed with the Raptors. The band is staying. Good job Masai :clap


masai's having a pretty good summer. just gotta use the mle to bring VINCE back home now.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Welp. It's July 10. Now the real games begin. :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

"Bran"

"wtf now, man ****"

"Wud you still lobe me if I grew out ma dreds again?"

"da faq?"

"Its k, ill keep it short for you."

"Man, just go to hust'in."

*Gasp* "Bran, no bran, please no"


----------



## WWE

HiddenFlaw said:


> "Bran"
> 
> "wtf now, man ****"
> 
> "Wud you still lobe me if I grew out ma dreds again?"
> 
> "da faq?"
> 
> "Its k, ill keep it short for you."
> 
> "Man, just go to hust'in."
> 
> *Gasp* "Bran, no bran, please no"


.... Okay... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Poor Wade, lol he opts out of his deal so his teammates can resign only to hear that both of them might not even be back :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also that reported Rockets contract for Bosh, $24 Mill a year good god :argh: :sodone


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

If James and Bosh do leave, Wade will be probably get a "Kobe contract" from Pat Riley as a token of appreciation for everything he has done for Miami


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

My sources' sources, not to be confused with my sources' sources' sources, are saying that their is a principle agreement between the Sixers and Rockets that involves Lin heading to Philly. So a deal is apparently in place. As JM mentioned though, my sources's sources is a bit of an asshole that makes shit up.

In other news, a New York City Strip Club Will Give Carmelo Anthony Free Lap Dances (for LIFE!) If He Re-Signs With the Knicks. :mark:

IT GETS BETTER TOO! For example, if he re-signs with Phil Jackson & Co., he will also get the opportunity to judge the Scores *"Dollars for Scholars"* amateur pole dancing competition, which will award a $15,000 scholarship in his name to one lucky young lady. He will also get his own signature *"The Melo Carmelo"* drink at the club. And as if that wasn't enough, Scores will also invite him to play in a charity basketball game featuring nothing but topless women.

http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/...07+2014&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social

No way he leaves New York now.


----------



## padraic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/...-james-text-discussion-about-their-next-moves


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

A lot of the less known sources are beginning to call it, Lebron going to Cleveland. I really hope its true and that Minnesota can swap Love for Wiggins. It was looking pretty bad for the T'wolves, thought they were gonna end up with garbage for Love. Unless he ends up being a total bust Rubio/Wiggins is going to be a lot of fun to watch and a pretty good defensive backcourt.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I assume Bosh will be alerted of leBron's decision before we will due to the deadline he has with Houston..He cant wait too long


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

When the hell is LeBron announcing his Decision. Doesn't he have an ESPN show scheduled or something ?


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

LeBron is waiting to see where Cole Aldrich ends up.

EDIT:

RAPTORS SIGN JAMES RAPTORS SIGN JAMES :mark: :mark:

Best day ever


----------



## RyanPelley

What if Lebron went to Akron for the "Decision 2.0", with all signs pointing to him returning to the Cavaliers... Then announces he's returning to the Heat.

Cleveland fans would explode.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



RyanPelley said:


> What if Lebron went to Akron for the "Decision 2.0", with all signs pointing to him returning to the Cavaliers... Then announces he's returning to the Heat.
> 
> Cleveland fans would explode.


Or he trolls everyone and announces he's going to the Suns. :lelbron


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Or announces his retirement.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Chrome said:


> Or he trolls everyone and announces he's going to the Suns. :lelbron


*They were destined to be a 50+ win team with a healthy Bledsoe. Imagine if they added LeBron ( and they even have enough to include a secondary star ). That would be one scary team. Luckily Phoenix is not all of that attractive place for a superstar. *Whew*.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

So looked who partied together last night http://larrybrownsports.com/basketball/mark-cuban-partied-with-chandler-parsons-offer-sheet/235462


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I was looking to see if Danny Green was in any of the pictures.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*Parsons is a beautiful mam* :lol


----------



## Arcade

Bye bye Parsons.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Police have surrounded LeBron's home..Either because he is going to make an announcement at 3:30 or he's pulling an OJ Simpson and currently on the freeway


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

i think hes staying now


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

What makes you believe so?


----------



## RyanPelley

Go to Cleveland, fagmont.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



GOD said:


> i think hes staying now


Woj just reported Cavs rushed to complete the 3 team Jack trade..They said they needed it done immediately


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



TomahawkJock said:


> What makes you believe so?


they burned his jersey last time, they will burn his house this time


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

The Police know where LeBron is going before us.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Fucking Cleveland. Josh Gordon lights up the NFL last year you ask the average fan, they say Josh Who? Lesson - Don't go to Cleveland.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

*Spurs persistent in pursuit of Pau and they're inching closer as favorites* 

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on-basketball/24614335/report-spurs-are-persistent-in-pursuing-pau-gasol-in-free-agency

*Forget the money. Please take the MLE Pau. I know you really want to win.*


----------



## padraic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

every place hes looking at is a contender that could be put over by signing him so he'll have a chance to win no matter what.


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I'm really hoping James goes back to Cleveland and I even think if they can get him back there could be a chance to get Love too.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

:lmao You should see the local news reports they're doing right now about LeBron. You should see what these Cleveland fans are saying about LeBron right now - the SAME fucking fans who were probably burning his jersey and cursing his name four years ago. Local businesses printing T-shirts that says "Forgiven: The Kingdom Restored."

I swear to Christ, sometimes us Cleveland sports fans can be absolute dogshit.


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao You should see the local news reports they're doing right now about LeBron. You should see what these Cleveland fans are saying about LeBron right now - the SAME fucking fans who were probably burning his jersey and cursing his name four years ago. Local businesses printing T-shirts that says "Forgiven: The Kingdom Restored."
> 
> I swear to Christ, sometimes us Cleveland sports fans can be absolute dogshit.



Good God they are a sad group of people lol


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Absolute said:


> :lmao You should see the local news reports they're doing right now about LeBron. You should see what these Cleveland fans are saying about LeBron right now - the SAME fucking fans who were probably burning his jersey and cursing his name four years ago. Local businesses printing T-shirts that says "Forgiven: The Kingdom Restored."
> 
> I swear to Christ, sometimes us Cleveland sports fans can be absolute dogshit.












*Smh... :lol*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Chelsea411 said:


> Good God they are a sad group of people lol


Exactly. Newscasters, reporters and fans on the streets are grinning from ear to ear and hyping this shit up. I seriously hope he doesn't come back for 2 reasons:

1. With the off-season moves the Cavs are making, we can be a good team without him.

2. It would prove just how fucking pathetic Clevelanders can be sometimes.


----------



## RyanPelley

The Absolute said:


> :lmao You should see the local news reports they're doing right now about LeBron. You should see what these Cleveland fans are saying about LeBron right now - the SAME fucking fans who were probably burning his jersey and cursing his name four years ago. Local businesses printing T-shirts that says "Forgiven: The Kingdom Restored."
> 
> I swear to Christ, sometimes us Cleveland sports fans can be absolute dogshit.


LOL @ Forgiven. Like he's asking for forgiveness.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



HeatWave said:


> Police have surrounded LeBron's home..Either because he is going to make an announcement at 3:30 or he's pulling an OJ Simpson and currently on the freeway


Some real winners here - https://twitter.com/JonBozeka/status/487333417223065600/photo/1


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Absolute said:


> Exactly. Newscasters, reporters and fans on the streets are grinning from ear to ear and hyping this shit up. I seriously hope he doesn't come back for 2 reasons:
> 
> 1. With the off-season moves the Cavs are making, we can be a good team without him.
> 
> 2. It would prove just how fucking pathetic Clevelanders can be sometimes.


I agree with your second point but the first one I can't. James is one of the best (if not the best) Today. Losing Hawes is going to kill you guys. Guy was really underrated. I have been hearing if they get James back they are going to try to give minny Bennett, Waiters,Thompson and a first round pick in the future for Love and someone else. Irving, Wiggins, James and Love. Screw it you guys wouldn't need a 5 guy on the court with that line up.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Masai has done it again. He might've assembled the deepest Raptors team in franchise history. If LeBron stays in Miami and Pacers' funk phases through next season, Raptors could possibly overtake the number 1 seed next season.

James Johnson resolves our lack of size in the 3 position as well as our wing defender. If he accepts his role and not shoot 3s, then it's going to be a 55+ win season for the Raptors. Hope the Raps get a rematch with the Nets. No way Joe Johnson can go Michael Jordan with James Johnson on him. Only thing I'm worried about is his attitude; he might pull an Andrew Bynum and disrupt our team chemistry. But I feel that Masai can discipline him.


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Masai has done it again. He might've assembled the deepest Raptors team in franchise history. If LeBron stays in Miami and Pacers' funk phases through next season, Raptors could possibly overtake the number 1 seed next season.
> 
> James Johnson resolves our lack of size in the 3 position as well as our wing defender. If he accepts his role and not shoot 3s, then it's going to be a 55+ win season for the Raptors. Hope the Raps get a rematch with the Nets. No way Joe Johnson can go Michael Jordan with James Johnson on him. Only thing I'm worried about is his attitude; he might pull an Andrew Bynum and disrupt our team chemistry. But I feel that Masai can discipline him.


I'm sorry but to say the Raptors can win the number one seed is a bit too much and 55 wins:side: That's just not happening. They are getting better and becoming a better team but They should be a 5 to 7 in the east. The east is improving little by little.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Cleveland has the creepiest fans


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Also just to add this Melo NEEDS to leave the Kincks. Bulls or Lakers would be a much better fit for him if he wants a title. I think he is the missing piece for the Bulls. If he goes to LA Pau would come back and they would be a easy playoff team and next year the Lakers could really try to get Rondo.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Maybe the cops are at his house so they can give some huge police escort to the airport, since he is headed to Brazil


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Lowry/Vasquez/Buycks
DeRozan/Williams
Ross/J. Johnson/Fields/Daniels/Durant
A. Johnson/Patterson/Hansborough
Valanciunas/Hayes/Noah

:mark:

But who won't be on the roster 



Chelsea411 said:


> I'm sorry but to say the Raptors can win the number one seed is a bit too much and 55 wins:side: That's just not happening. They are getting better and becoming a better team but They should be a 5 to 7 in the east. The east is improving little by little.


The east is getting better at the fringe. Not in the middle or top. Top is getting worse if anything. Raptors won't (shouldn't) have to claw back from a terrible start next year. They are a better team than they were last year. They could win 55 games.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Chelsea411 said:


> I agree with your second point but the first one I can't. James is one of the best (if not the best) I have been hearing if they get James back they are going to try to give minny Bennett, Waiters,Thompson and a first round pick in the future for Love and someone else. Irving, Wiggins, James and Love. Screw it you guys wouldn't need a 5 guy on the court with that line up.


lol they aren't getting Love for that trash. If Love goes to Cleveland then Wiggins is going to Minnesota.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Chelsea411 said:


> I'm sorry but to say the Raptors can win the number one seed is a bit too much and 55 wins:side: That's just not happening. They are getting better and becoming a better team but They should be a 5 to 7 in the east. The east is improving little by little.


How is winning 55 games farfetched? They won 48 games this season despite a 6-12 start with Rudy Gay on the lineup and then undergoing a massive roster change midway through the season. 

Difference this season is that this team is finally going to play at training camp in the summer which is something they didn't do last season because the trade occured during the season. The reason that the Raptors were impressive last season is how fast they were able to integrate as a team despite the massive roster change during the season. If the Rudy Gay trade occured before the season where that roster could've practiced even more in training camp at the summer and where they wouldn't have to start the season with a 6-12 record, Raptors would've won more than 48 games.

Like I said, winning the 1st seed is still a big "if" and will be contingent on LeBron's decision and the Pacers' toughness which I think will change by next season. Regardless what happens, Raptors winning 55 games is definitely conceivable. East will still be weak. There's just way too many tanking teams in the East and especially in their division.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

East is pathetic as ever. it's not that much better and anyone saying that didn't watch the finals. The 8th seed in the West could have conceivably beaten everyone in the East aside from the Heat. The East is trash beyond trash and havent done a whole lot to not be trash. Unless you guys are just expecting HUGE leaps of progress from the younger players in the conference.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

in other news, steve blake to the blazers and isaiah is meeting with the suns.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

https://twitter.com/McGrawDHBulls/status/487388756253478913

Melo is interested with the Bulls again because of Thibs. Will Thibs be able to defeat the Zen Master?


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Catsaregreat said:


> lol they aren't getting Love for that trash. If Love goes to Cleveland then Wiggins is going to Minnesota.


I'm pretty positive that Love's contract is done at the end of this upcoming season. Either he stays and leaves after and Minnesota get nothing or they get a first rounder, A good big man, a really good Guard and Bennett. Both teams get something so it would be good on both parts since Love really seems to want to leave.



I really see the Raptors at around 45 wins give or take. They are a really good team for the east but that's about it.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

45 wins? :StephenA2

Raps won 48 games this season despite starting 6-12 with their new roster. They just retained most of their players and their bench is even deeper than last season and you think they're going to win 45 games in the EAST with Boston and Philadelphia in their division?


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> 45 wins? :StephenA2
> 
> Raps won 48 games this season despite starting 6-12 with their new roster. They just retained most of their players and their bench is even deeper than last season and you think they're going to win 45 games in the EAST with Boston and Philadelphia in their division?


I'll give you 50 at the very very most. Its Great that your really behind your team but come on brother lets not get ahead of ourselves :cool2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> https://twitter.com/McGrawDHBulls/status/487388756253478913
> 
> Melo is interested with the Bulls again because of Thibs. Will Thibs be able to defeat the Zen Master?


I loved that first response:



Garrett B Bulls said:


> you’re killing me smalls


You and me both brother.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Chelsea411 said:


> I'll give you 50 at the very very most. Its Great that your really behind your team but come on brother lets not get ahead of ourselves :cool2


They almost won 50 games this season despite their situation.

I'm not arguing that the Raptors will be a contending team like the Thunder or the Spurs. If Raptors were in the West, they'd probably only win 45-50 games, but they're not.

I'm just saying that Raptors winning 55 games in a weak conference and a weak division is doable but I'm not implying that winning 55 games in the East translates to a championship.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Chelsea411 said:


> I'm pretty positive that Love's contract is done at the end of this upcoming season. Either he stays and leaves after and Minnesota get nothing or they get a first rounder, A good big man, a really good Guard and Bennett. Both teams get something so it would be good on both parts since Love really seems to want to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> I really see the Raptors at around 45 wins give or take. They are a really good team for the east but that's about it.


Cleveland isn't their only option. Chicago has a way better deal than that. Boston's draft picks is better than that. Only way Love goes to Cleveland is for Wiggins.


----------



## WWE

Raptors are going 52-30.

*flies away*

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

lulz Toronto is a young team that are a year older. Demar a year closer to his prime, Amir probably just getting to his prime, Lowry in his prime, JONAS a year better, ROSS a year better). They improved on their weaknesses, won't start the season with Rudy Gay and hopefully won't have Amir (who at this point is their best big) hobbling around ALL SEASON. 

I really don't see them winning less games than they did last year...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

But will VAL average a double-double this season? :hmm:


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

MAYBE



Catsaregreat said:


> Cleveland isn't their only option. Chicago has a way better deal than that. Boston's draft picks is better than that. Only way Love goes to Cleveland is for Wiggins.


What better deal with Chicago are you referring to besides the hypothetical deals we've thrown around here? Boston doesn't have the players that Minny wants, they want NBA starting talent.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Guys. It's a little early to be judging how good a team will be. Besides, why does it even matter? Chicago is winning the championship this coming season anyway. :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

It's never too early to judge DA RAPS :mark:

Fuck something needs to happen that we can talk about...


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

This free agency has been a tad slow, hasn't it JM. All the hype about this big class and nothing happened yet. I want a real shakeup soon though. Something crazy and unexpected.

Apparently Stephen A. Smith said this on ESPN Chicago 1000 Radio this evening:



> Yesterday at approximately after 5 p.m., the day after i was on ESPN Chicago, and I got a call. 'Look something has come up. Something is in the mix. Melo is having second thoughts, and this is what it is. CHICAGO. Suddenly Chicago is on his mind.' And this is someone who is incredibly close to Carmelo Anthony who I completely trust as a source. Couldn't explain why. But just said Chicago is not out of the mix. Believe what you want. Melo is chilling at home with his wife, his family and he's talking about the Chicago Bulls.


DON'T TOY WITH MY EMOTIONS STEPHEN A. SMITH! :bron3


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Aid180 said:


> This free agency has been a tad slow, hasn't it JM. All the hype about this big class and nothing happened yet. I want a real shakeup soon though. Something crazy and unexpected.
> 
> Apparently Stephen A. Smith said this on ESPN Chicago 1000 Radio this evening:
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T TOY WITH MY EMOTIONS STEPHEN A. SMITH! :bron3


:sodone with this free agency stuff


----------



## WWE

Man, screw this. Carmelo is going to stay, LeBron is going back home. I'm done predicting. 

Guess the Lakers gotta wait next year and see what happens. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Anybody else think that LeBron is purposely stalling his announcement to get back to the people who criticized on how he handled his first decision?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Too many times a team will come up out of nowhere, have a big year, then flop..Slow down on believing long term about the Raptors


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

That's more of a football thing...

I don't think there are that many examples in the NBA.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I guess we can eliminate the Raptors from the quest to discover Heatwave's favorite team.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Good point Aid. I'll put them on the list.


----------



## WWE

HeatWave said:


> Too many times a team will come up out of nowhere, have a big year, then flop..Slow down on believing long term about the Raptors


. :side: which NBA teams do you actually favor? I looked at the opening post and it got me wondering. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



JM said:


> That's more of a football thing...
> 
> I don't think there are that many examples in the NBA.


Sixers 2-3 years ago, some were high on Utah after they made the playoffs like 2 years back, Milwaukee..It happens, especially recently




Parker said:


> . :side: which NBA teams do you actually favor? I looked at the opening post and it got me wondering.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I dont...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

yeah but all those teams did drastic changes in the offseason. the raptors have not.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



> Western Conference GM texts: "Got call from somebody I trust at 10 (am) to keep eye out for 3:30. Like a fool I waited all day."


Everyone getting trolled..Somebody in LeBron's camp gotta put out some of these fires for his own sake


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



HeatWave said:


> Sixers 2-3 years ago, some were high on Utah after they made the playoffs like 2 years back, Milwaukee..It happens, especially recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont...


All those teams you mentioned either underwent major roster changes or had their core players suffer injuries. Only exception was Utah but their absence was due to the increased competition of the West and they only missed the playoffs by like 2 games. 

Sixers missed the playoffs because of the Andrew Bynum trade who ended up not playing a single game so the roster was vastly different from their previous seasons. They also lost Iguodala, Meeks, and Lou Williams and their players suffered season ending injuries (Jrue, Young)

Milwaukee's core players also suffered from injuries (Jennings, Bogut) and their role players were old as dirt. Also,the competition in the 2011 East was actually decent. 

Raptors can still regress next season through injuries or if Lowry underperforms because of his new contract but those are big ifs. Raptors are in a good position because they managed to retain all their starters and their 2 best bench players while only losing Salmons and Nando in which the Raptors were able to quickly find better replacements( James Johnson and Lou Williams). Not to mention, Raptors are a young team. Like I said, they're only going to get better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

lebron's camp is probably one of the most hated camps in the NBA. i dont many people like those guys. :lol



and the jazz lost both millsap and jefferson the year after their run to the playoffs im pretty sure.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Ranch Dressing said:


> lebron's camp is probably one of the most hated camps in the NBA. i dont many people like those guys. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> and the jazz lost both millsap and jefferson the year after their run to the playoffs im pretty sure.


Both Millsap and Jefferson left the Jazz last season hence the Jazz's awful record.

I remember that the Jazz, Lakers, and Rockets were fighting for that 8th seed and the Jazz just fell short by like 2 games.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

I'd feel pretty meh about Lebron staying in Miami for no other reason than I hate their fans. Cleveland overreacted to his departure, but in their defence they live in Cleveland and that's probably all they had going for them. I'd like to see him go back there just to see him play with a different team. Plus he and Kyrie/Wiggins would be fun to watch.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Why are the Suns so interested in Isaiah Thomas? They don't need another god damn point guard, especially after drafting Ennis fpalm


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

How fucked up would it be if Lebron is just waiting for Bosh to take the Houston offer so he can get Carmelo in Miami. Fucking scumbag.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



Aid180 said:


> Guys. It's a little early to be judging how good a team will be. Besides, why does it even matter? Chicago is winning the championship this coming season anyway. :side:


All I want is just 1 healthy year. Just ONE!


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> https://twitter.com/McGrawDHBulls/status/487388756253478913
> 
> Melo is interested with the Bulls again because of Thibs. Will Thibs be able to defeat the Zen Master?


Again? He was always interested in Bulls. They were never eliminated.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

i got a feeling lebron going back to miami


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Again? He was always interested in Bulls. They were never eliminated.


I'm just following what the "insiders" are saying. Sources were saying from a few days ago that Melo was looking to return with the Knicks since he "believes in Phil" and that they were offering him a max contract and that he was confident that they'll be able to acquire Pau Gasol.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



GOD said:


> i got a feeling lebron going back to miami


He's not. I'll make a sig bet with you to assure you that he's not staying in Miami.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

You guys see this now confirmed fake article about Mo Williams? The Thundercats bit :ti



> "Bron had me blinded man. He wins you over completely. He makes you feel like you're his best friend. He'll party with you, train with you, dance on the sideline with you... Look, growing up I was obsessed with the Thundercats. Bron found out and he had this artists make me a painting where it was me playing basketball, but I looked like Panthro. He would call me Panthro all the time, and I called him Lion-O. We used to joke about how Dwight (Howard, then their nemesis with the Orlando Magic) was Mumm-Ra." I ask Williams where that painting is now, and he crumbles his napkin and tosses it over his shoulder, then shrugs. "I couldn't get Bron to pick up my calls for a week after 'The Decision,' so finally I just sent him a text, I just said, Lion-O would never leave Panthro out in the cold. Two days later I get a text back that says I'm a basketball player and a businessman, not a Thundercat." But that's how he is... That's who he is. He makes you feel like a million bucks and then steps over you like a bad penny on his way out the door."


http://deadspin.com/mo-williams-warns-miami-what-its-like-to-get-burned-by-1603315183


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



#Mark said:


> You guys see this now confirmed fake article about Mo Williams? The Thundercats bit :ti
> 
> 
> 
> http://deadspin.com/mo-williams-warns-miami-what-its-like-to-get-burned-by-1603315183





> Two days later I get a text back that says I'm a basketball player and a businessman, not a Thundercat


OMG :lmao

But this was Mo Williams' actual reaction to Lebron's decision in 2010:



> “I can’t believe this is really real. This is surreal. So many emotions on one man decision. I wonder what is our next move. The only thing, and I mean the only thing I disagree with is…. If he knew somewhere else was the destination. He should have spared cle On national tv. But this was history so we might not understand the magnitude today. But when we look back on this, we might not about Never see this again. Love u bron and always will. I knowu made your decision for the rt reason but we could have got it done here and u would have enjoyed It in cle a whole lot more. But I have no idea what went on behind closed doors but I can sit here today and say that I am truly blessed To have played with such a special player. We were so damn close. So damn close now we have taken leaps and bounds backwards. But we will make it thru. Fuuuuuuuuck I know we all angry, mad, disappointed. But remember that’s a triple double walking.* Let’s pray he have a change of heart 2nite. It is the night of the unexpected. Who am I kidding. I’m still can’t believe he gone y’all. 4real no bs.* We got to step it up now that’s all. We will be good next year. And hearing our owner keeps me convinced. I think we all took it for granted and thought it was a nobrainer and he was resigning.”


This was sad... yet almost as hilarious. I actually feel bad for Mo. He actually contemplated retirement when he left and he was like only 27 years old at that time :lmao


----------



## WWE

We will be good next year :ti

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> He's not. I'll make a sig bet with you to assure you that he's not staying in Miami.


I'll take up this bet that he IS staying in Miami.


----------



## JM

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*

Hoopshype needs to do a better job keeping the rosters and contracts updated. Be Better plz.

I want to know where Toronto is with the cap and don't want to do math 



Parker said:


> We will be good next year :ti
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh ok...

Post Count +1


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Fuck it, don't even care anymore.*

Damn title change, couldn't figure out what thread this was till I actually clicked on it.


----------



## JM

*Re: Fuck it, don't even care anymore.*

Wut the fuck. My TSN app just sent me a notification that said "LEBRON JAMES ANNOUNCES VIA SPORTS...". Then the rest gets cut off as it only shows the first however many characters. Clicked it and it took me to nothing. IS TSN FUCKING TROLLING ME NOW?


----------



## Myers

*Re: Fuck it, don't even care anymore.*

I guess Lebron doesn't want to win anymore championships :ti


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Fuck it, don't even care anymore.*

Lebron announced it via Sports illustrated, HE'S COMING HOME


----------



## JM

*Re: Fuck it, don't even care anymore.*


----------



## Notorious

WOOOWWWWWWWWW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Sixers: looking to do someone a solid*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> He's not. I'll make a sig bet with you to assure you that he's not staying in Miami.


Told you


----------



## Nuski

*re: This is all DJ Khaled fault*

Knew it.


----------



## JM

*re: This is all DJ Khaled fault*

This is amazing. 

THE HERO RETURNS.

Parade please.


----------



## peep4life

You gotta think the Love to Cleveland move is happening now too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

The prodigal son returns.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: This is all DJ Khaled fault*

BOSH GOING TO TAKE HIS TALENTS TO HOUSTON.


----------



## JM

*Re: This is all DJ Khaled fault*

WHO THE FUCK CHANGED MY THREAD TITLE.


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

God smiles upon Cleveland

Fun times in Cleveland again, Cleveland


----------



## Arcade

HOLY SHIT THE DECISION IS MADE!!!!!! I'M MARKING OUT HARD!!!!!!!!! EAST GONNA BE SO FUN TO WATCH NOW!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: This is all DJ Khaled fault*

I don't even care anymore. fpalm


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Well damn looks like Wade is fucked :ti


And now everyone will finally make their choices


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

*Welp. Looks like the Cleveland fans will sew up their burned LeBron jerseys.*


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Wade going to get a max contract from Miami and sit on the bench the whole year saying his knee hurts.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

:ti wade is crying himself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Wow, all the going back to Cleveland talk was actually real? I thought it was just a nice story to write but damn. I know Lebron is probably the one player who can turn around a shit team but I don't know if he is that good to do that with Cleveland. 

Haven't watched anything at all, how is Miami taking it? Will he be hated by the Heat fans.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



Sith Rollins said:


> Haven't watched anything at all, how is Miami taking it? Will he be hated by the Heat fans.


*Nope. Those "Heat Fans" will migrate to the Cavaliers Fanbase.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

^real heat fans actually exist. :kobe8


if heat fans hate him for taking their asses to four straight finals and winning two of them then they're clueless. they got a lot of those four years, including the best player in the world in his prime.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Who's going to hold Wade's hand now in post game interviews?


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

I hope all you weak ass, phony, two-faced Cleveland sports fans out there are happy. You know goddamn well most of you were cursing his name and burning his jersey four years ago. Now you beg for forgiveness like dogs? Funny how shit changes. It's whatever though. Have fun watching him flop all over the court then bail on the team in the 4th quarter like he USUALLY does.


----------



## why

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

If I were Wade, I'd be pissed. He left 40 million on the table for no reason. Wow.


----------



## RyanPelley

why said:


> If I were Wade, I'd be pissed. He left 40 million on the table for no reason. Wow.


Karma for being an asshole.


----------



## Myers

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

From










To


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



The Absolute said:


> I hope all you weak ass, phony, two-faced Cleveland sports fans out there are happy. You know goddamn well most of you were cursing his name and burning his jersey four years ago. Now you beg for forgiveness like dogs? Funny how shit changes. It's whatever though. Have fun watching him flop all over the court then bail on the team in the 4th quarter like he USUALLY does.


Yeah, how dare those Cavs fan celebrate for actually being a contender again. I mean it's not like they haven't won a title for 60 years


----------



## Joel

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Soup gonna go back home too = Back to being a Celtics fan :maury


----------



## RyanPelley

LeBron will announce: "LOL, I was just fucking with Dan Gilbert. I'm taking my talents to Milwaukee."


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Yeah, how dare those Cavs fan celebrate for actually being a contender again. I mean it's not like they haven't won a title for 60 years


Did you miss my point? Cavs fans clearly have no backbone. They were screaming "Fuck LeBron!" four years ago and now they're worshiping him again? What matters more: having your dignity or selling out so that your team can become a perennial playoff contender? Plus, I honestly felt like the Cavs were putting a good franchise together without LeBron. It's cool. I guess everyone's soul can be sold for the right price.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Wow, he really went back to Cleveland.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



Joel said:


> Soup gonna go back home too = Back to being a Celtics fan :maury


Me being a Celtics fan :ti. Wade is my favorite player, been a Heat fan since 2k6. I'm not like my friend, we always played 2k and he'd pick the Cavs for Lebron. Then once the Decision happened he fucked me up because he'd always pick the Heat so I had to pick some other team. He'll probably go back to picking the Cavs now.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



Dragonballfan said:


> Well damn looks like Wade is fucked :ti
> 
> 
> And now everyone will finally make their choices












Should've just opted in.

But man, this is something else. Never thought I'd see Lebron return to Cleveland, but sports can be funny like that sometimes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

40 million L's in one day for Wade. poor guy.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



The Absolute said:


> Did you miss my point? Cavs fans clearly have no backbone. They were screaming "Fuck LeBron!" four years ago and now they're worshiping him again? What matters more: having your dignity or selling out so that your team can become a perennial playoff contender? Plus, I honestly felt like the Cavs were putting a good franchise together without LeBron. It's cool. I guess everyone's soul can be sold for the right price.


People react irrationally in situations like that. Wounds heal in time. It's not that big of a deal. Plz stay calm.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

I-95 N and I-77 N may be a tad crowded this evening with everyone traveling from Miami to Cleveland. :side:


----------



## RyanPelley

John Football and Lebron gonna be BFFs now.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Cleveland fans about to be coming out the wood works. Also LOL at BSPN saying Cavs are team to beat now & that they will win the title.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



peep4life said:


> You gotta think the Love to Cleveland move is happening now too
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That team would be horrible defensively. Just as bad as Houston would be if they got Melo.


----------



## RyanPelley

Lebron is gonna be pissed when he realizes Varajeo is still on the team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

lebron loves varejo...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Heat board is getting trolled to death on RealGM. :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Now that I think about it, Cleveland getting all those top picks in a row look mighty suspect now :hmm:


----------



## #Mark

Lebron never mentioned Wiggins in his essay so I'm sure the Love trade is happening. In just amazed that he's going back. I thought this was all media hype.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

I'm baffled why people are framing this as a "heartwarming" story. LeBron looks like a total Uncle Tom to me. The message this sends about sporting karma as it relates to Dan Gilbert (who should be in jail if you read his background as America's top sub-prime mortgage lender) is a horrible one and will turn me off from the NBA for good.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



The Absolute said:


> Did you miss my point? Cavs fans clearly have no backbone. They were screaming "Fuck LeBron!" four years ago and now they're worshiping him again? What matters more: having your dignity or selling out so that your team can become a perennial playoff contender? Plus, I honestly felt like the Cavs were putting a good franchise together without LeBron. It's cool. I guess everyone's soul can be sold for the right price.


Are you serious? And dignity? Jesus man

And yes those Cavs fans are hypocrites. But what do you expect? They haven't won a title for about 60 years. And why do you care what people think about them anyway? Your team just became a contender and you're worried about what people think about them? I for one actually admire their passion for sports. They'r creepy and obsessed but they love their sports team.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*






:maury This fucking guy


----------



## Empress

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Cleveland fans about to be coming out the wood works. Also LOL at BSPN saying Cavs are team to beat now & that they will win the title.


+ 1

It will be a few years before Cleveland wins a title or make a serious play for it. The Spurs are still the team to beat. I just need for the New York teams to regroup. 

But Twitter was made for days like this. :lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

My sources are telling me it's down to NYK & my Bulls for Melo.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Are you serious? And dignity? Jesus man
> 
> And yes those Cavs fans are hypocrites. But what do you expect? They haven't won a title for about 60 years. And why do you care what people think about them anyway? Your team just became a contender and you're worried about what people think about them? I for one actually *admire* their passion for sports. They'r *creepy* and *obsessed* but they love their sports team.


You admire people who you admit are creepy and obsessed with something they cannot control.

Ohioans are the armpit of American society with a self-imprisonment mentality toward their home cesspool. No one should feel "good" for them. All they got was a bigger distraction from their going-nowhere lives.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Cavs are still probably gonna win the East.

LEL at the Lakers. I guess they gotta wait for Durant to be a FA in 2016 :lel


----------



## JM

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Everyone's sources knew that 2 days ago CHIcagoMade.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

I need to get some new #sources.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Good move Bron.



The Absolute said:


> I hope all you weak ass, phony, two-faced Cleveland sports fans out there are happy. You know goddamn well most of you were cursing his name and burning his jersey four years ago. Now you beg for forgiveness like dogs? Funny how shit changes. It's whatever though. Have fun watching him flop all over the court then bail on the team in the 4th quarter like he USUALLY does.


why art thou mad brah

:lelbron


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



> LeBron James, Dan Gilbert, Rich Paul and Maverick Carter met for 4 hours in Miami last week and talked through it all, Gilbert tells Yahoo.


Those sneaky motherfuckers. Gilbert saying he was in his backyard :lmao

I knew that LeBron at one point has talked with the Cavs. No way he didn't.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*


----------



## Champ

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

told notorious cleveland was more appealing. you gotta listen sometimes.

anyway yeah spurs are to thank for this. if miami 3-peat the notion of lbj heading back to cleveland is improbable.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Obviously it took LeBron this long to sign because LeBron had to take his time writing that essay with his high school education. :side:


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Holy shit if Minnesota takes back Waiters, LOLBennett, and a first for Kevin Love. Cavs would be INSANE.


----------



## RyanPelley

Aid180 said:


> Obviously it took LeBron this long to sign because LeBron had to take his time writing that essay with his high school education. :side:


LMAO...


----------



## Tater

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

:StephenA2 just said that LeBron going back to Cleveland makes him the "most beloved athlete in the world". :StephenA

Yeah, I'm sure there will be a lot of suckers out there sold on the whole going home story but most beloved athlete in the world? There is :skip level of stupidity in that statement.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

I think its easy to see why Bron felt Cleveland was more appealing. Being with Cavs is a much better long term situation for him than being with the Heat. Its possible Riley would have built around him but nothing is for certain. As for the current situation, the Heat guys were all getting old and wearing down. He was barely getting any support in the finals. Cavs have a rookie coach and a lot of young talent that needs development so its not like they're that great right now either but you're still playing in a shitty fucking conference that pretty much guarantees a trip to the finals with Bron and decent support and the potential with the Cavs is huge. Besides all that, Bron going back home and potentially winning a chip makes for a good story. 

And if they manage to trade for Love, they'd probably be major contenders right away. 



DashingRKO said:


> :maury This fucking guy


:Jordan :lel :ti :LOL :HA :maury


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

Now that I think about it BSPN ruled Bulls out too... I'll wait for Woj.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

can't wait to see spo display his BRILLIANCE with this new heat team next season :ti


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



Champ said:


> can't wait to see spo display his BRILLIANCE with this new heat team next season :ti


Ehhh, nobody really considers the dude a great coach. And dude was doing just fine in 09 and 10. They were above .500 with Wade and some bums around him.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> Ehhh, nobody really considers the dude a great coach. And dude was doing just fine in 09 and 10. They were above .500 with Wade and some bums around him.


Wade was still Wade those years & it was the East.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Wade was still Wade those years & it was the East.


You're right but my point was I thought he did a decent coaching job in those years especially defensively.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Miami will be ok. Got cap space and there's to a of talent out there. This is what Riley does. Build

People gotta stop with this Cavs victimized feel good story. They got so many too picks after he left including this year and got LeBron to come back. They aren't victims


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Adding Cleveland to the list in OP.


----------



## Xile44

*The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a B...*

Melo really should go to the Bulls , that central division could be great. 

Now KD has to come to the east in 2016 preferably Brooklyn plz

Bobcats and hawks with the chance to win their division, lawd 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

southeast division should look as such

1. wizards
2. hawks
3. hornets
4. magic
5. heat


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Adding Cleveland to the list in OP.


smh...


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

jeremy lin traded to the lakers ha ha ha good riddance


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Houston opening up that cap room.*


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HiddenFlaw said:


> jeremy lin traded to the lakers ha ha ha good riddance


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin::cussin:


Hate him.... EDIT: Lakers are going a first rounder in the future too so I guess I don't have to be that pissed just yet.

Also since I missed the James going back to Cleveland party I join late. Cleveland are the with out question best team in the east and if they find a way to get LOVE just hand them the title :lebron8


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Jonathan Feigen @Jonathan_Feigen
Follow
In Lin deal, Rockets sending their first next season and a future, late second. The first has protections, just in case.
2:08 PM - 11 Jul 2014


----------



## JM

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

GSW remain adamant that they haven't and won't include KLAY in any offers for Love. Furthermore KERR has made it very clear that he wants to coach the roster as is, with Curry and KLAY in the backcourt.



Tater said:


> :StephenA2 just said that LeBron going back to Cleveland makes him the "most beloved athlete in the world". :StephenA
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure there will be a lot of suckers out there sold on the whole going home story but most beloved athlete in the world? There is :skip level of stupidity in that statement.


Tater is the Spurs sign Gasol are they still a natural team? Plz respawn.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Chelsea411 said:


> Cleveland are the with out question best team in the east and if they find a way to get LOVE just hand them the title :lebron8


*Lolno. Maybe hand them the Eastern Conference title ( because the conference is so bad ), but that's about it.*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*

If the Cavs get Love for just Waiters, Bennet and a first then they're a perennial favorite for the next five years.



Laser Rey said:


> I'm baffled why people are framing this as a "heartwarming" story. LeBron looks like a total Uncle Tom to me. The message this sends about sporting karma as it relates to Dan Gilbert (who should be in jail if you read his background as America's top sub-prime mortgage lender) is a horrible one and will turn me off from the NBA for good.


I understand what you're saying but this is bigger than Gilbert. Lebron was born and raised in Ohio. Leaving his hometown in the manner that he did, without eventually returning would have damaged his legacy. At the end of the day, Lebron is controlling his destiny/future. It's poetic justice that Gilbert is the one bowing to Lebron.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Chelsea411 said:


> Lakers are going a first rounder in the future too so I guess I don't have to be that pissed just yet.


It'll probably be like the 29th pick in the draft :trips


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Chelsea411 said:


> and if they find a way to get LOVE just hand them the title :lebron8


fpalm

spurs and thunder are better atm. with or without love, it'll probably take them a full season to get their act together and be ready to compete for a title. lebron knows this.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> fpalm
> 
> spurs and thunder are better atm. with or without love, it'll probably take them a full season to get their act together and be ready to compete. lebron knows this.


(Y)

*Spurs & Thunder are 1A & 1B. The Clippers are not far behind them. It'll take awhile for the Cavs to gel to get to their level.*


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



₵A$H®;36622186 said:


> *Lolno. Maybe hand them the Eastern Conference title ( because the conference is so bad ), but that's about it.*


Dude :kobe6

IF Cleveland get Love there would be no reason why Cleveland could win a few titles. Even if they get rid of Wiggins to bring in Love there still amazing. Irving, James and Love are much much better the when James was apart of Miami's big 3


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

if bosh signs with the rockets and we keep parsons we going to have the best starting line up :durant3

daryl morey da gawd


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HiddenFlaw said:


> if bosh signs with the rockets and we keep parsons we going to have the best starting line up :durant3
> 
> daryl morey da gawd




I'm pretty positive that Parsons is going to Dallas.....


----------



## Joel

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Chelsea411 said:


> Irving, James and Love are much much better the when James was apart of Miami's big 3


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

You should probably be prepared to be wrong Chelsea411.


----------



## Chelsea411

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Joel said:


>



I like Hot chicks so I approve of your post bro


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

LeBron's back in Cleveland :banderas

Cavs fans must be cumming in their pants today :lmao

Nice story though. It was honnestly, the right choice :lelbron


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA · 1m
The Chicago Bulls are gauging interest with free agent Dwyane Wade, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.

Back up plan?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA · 1m
> The Chicago Bulls are gauging interest with free agent Dwyane Wade, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Back up plan?


Chicago has a love interest for every players with knee issues :rose1:wade


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

The Decision II: The Mistake (By the Lake)


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



TNA Original said:


> Chicago has a love interest for every players with knee issues :rose1:wade












Would rather just go after Stephenson as a plan B.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



#Mark said:


> If the Cavs get Love for just Waiters, Bennet and a first then they're a perennial favorite for the next five years.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying but this is bigger than Gilbert. Lebron was born and raised in Ohio. Leaving his hometown in the manner that he did, without eventually returning would have damaged his legacy. At the end of the day, Lebron is the controlling his destiny/future. It's poetic justice that Gilbert is the one bowing to Lebron.


Gilbert didn't bow to shit. Just a few months ago he was given a chance to say he regretted posting the letter and said he didn't. As you may have read, it was only JUST taken off the web by the organization. 

Ohio is a crappy place that sensible people want to leave. I really fail to see why it's positive that a bunch of hopeless people whose lives are run by sports got what they wanted through provincial mentality and hostile guilt-tripping.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Today begins the 30 for 30: LeBron's Redemption.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Cavs play by play by guys slandering Heat's current roster, fans and Pat Riley

Haven't learned a thing the past 4 years..Not a thing..smh


----------



## obby

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Who even cares about Lebron, anyway? Pfft. LINSANITY, yo.


----------



## Tony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*










What an interesting off-season lol. The only thing left to cap it off is :melo's decision.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HiddenFlaw said:


> if bosh signs with the rockets and we keep parsons we going to have the best starting line up :durant3
> 
> daryl morey da gawd


McHale is still the coach tho :haha


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I wonder if Lebron will switch back to #23 or keep #6? :hmm:


----------



## ABAS

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'm still trying to figure out what bullshit Phil Jackson is feeding Melo..that team won't be good for like 3 more years, just come to the Bulls Melo and lose in the second round every year. Please.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

cavs need to re-sign boobie gibson now.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Does no one care that the Hawks got THABO SEFOLOSHA?


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Chicago is really going after Wade? :sodone

So the plans of getting Melo, Love, or Pau don't work, their Plan D is Wade? I guess on the bright side, if he does come here, he can use his good father skills and help the youth of Chicago grow up.


----------



## Chismo

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Irving and Wiggins are gonna learn a lot from James, alls I'm saying. They should win the East if they get Love, but that's about it.

And fuck me, but I prefer Lin over Carmelo.


----------



## Dub

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA · 3m
> Chris Bosh is finalizing an agreement to return to Miami on a five-year, $118M deal, league sources tell Yahoo Sports.


They are also trying to secure Wade.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So Bosh is flipping the script and apparently staying in Miami :lmao

Players must really not want to play with Dwight unless they have to.


----------



## Myers

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Swaggy P has decided to stay with the Lakers


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Bosh missing being the best player.


----------



## Arcade

Wow. Didn't see Bosh staying in Miami.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

PG: Cole/Napier
SG: Wade
SF: Granger
PF: McBob
C: Bosh

:lel


----------



## Dub

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Myers said:


> Swaggy P has decided to stay with the Lakers


Maybe he can get a show with iggy on the lakers network


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Miami should at least get a centre now to maximize Bosh's abilities.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Chismo said:


> Irving and *Wiggins* are gonna learn a lot from James, alls I'm saying. They should win the East if they get *Love*, but that's about it.


They won't get Love without trading Wiggins.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Miami still has money left over to put together a nice roster. Should be a 3-5 seed on paper before it's all said and done


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Laser Rey said:


> They won't get Love without trading Wiggins.


Based on what? I have no idea why people keep saying this...


----------



## Dr. Jones

*Re: Cue Puff Combs Diddy Daddy etc*



Laser Rey said:


> Gilbert didn't bow to shit. Just a few months ago he was given a chance to say he regretted posting the letter and said he didn't. As you may have read, it was only JUST taken off the web by the organization.
> 
> Ohio is a crappy place that sensible people want to leave. I really fail to see why it's positive that a bunch of hopeless people whose lives are run by sports got what they wanted through provincial mentality and hostile guilt-tripping.


Ever actually spent time here dickhead?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

thanks a lot bosh you ruined everything


----------



## RKing85

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

wow. People of Cleveland sure forgive and forget.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Based on what? I have no idea why people keep saying this...


Based on the fact that theyll have better offers from the Bulls and Celtics. Why would Minnesota want a bunch of role players, theyre better off taking the picks from the Celtics.


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Tater is the Spurs sign Gasol are they still a natural team? Plz respawn.


I never said I had a problem with teams signing free agents. When LeBron (#1 player in the league), Wade (top 5 player at the time) and Bosh (top 15 player) played team-up ball to stack the deck in their favor, two were elite level superstars and all 3 were #1 options on the teams they were leaving. Gasol is Bosh level talent but has never been close to the level of James or Wade. Were he to join the Spurs, yes he would be joining the champs, but it's not even close to the same situation. Duncan is arguably the GOAT PF but he is not on that level anymore. Parker, Ginobli and Leonard are all very good players but are not on the level of James/Wade. Leonard is still on the rise, Parker is nearing the end of his prime and Duncan/Ginobli are both well past their primes. Also, the Spurs are an established team. Bettering your team through free agency is not the same thing as elite players doing the team-up thing. If you're not at a level of intelligence that allows you to understand the difference between the two situations, then...

:draper2

But as far as the Spurs and Gasol goes, I'd rather they didn't sign him. Quite frankly, they don't need him. Between Duncan, Diaw and Splitter, they don't need him in the front court. PG is good between Parker and Mills. SG is good between Green/Ginobli/Belinelli. If anything, the Spurs could use an upgrade at backing up Leonard. Of course, they'll probably be just fine without making any changes. Most of the league is scrambling with the star level game of musical chairs. The Spurs re-signed their own guys in Diaw and Mills and called it a day. I don't think they're overly concerned with what Gasol wants to do. They've already got their team under contract.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

DIE PHOENIX DIE!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

After WOJ's latest tweet. Is Isaiah Thomas was one of the greatest success stories in the NBA right now? 60th overall pick, signing a 7 or 8 million dollar deal.



Tater said:


> I never said I had a problem with teams signing free agents. When LeBron (#1 player in the league), Wade (top 5 player at the time) and Bosh (top 15 player) played team-up ball to stack the deck in their favor, two were elite level superstars and all 3 were #1 options on the teams they were leaving. Gasol is Bosh level talent but has never been close to the level of James or Wade. Were he to join the Spurs, yes he would be joining the champs, but it's not even close to the same situation. Duncan is arguably the GOAT PF but he is not on that level anymore. Parker, Ginobli and Leonard are all very good players but are not on the level of James/Wade. Leonard is still on the rise, Parker is nearing the end of his prime and Duncan/Ginobli are both well past their primes. Also, the Spurs are an established team. Bettering your team through free agency is not the same thing as elite players doing the team-up thing. If you're not at a level of intelligence that allows you to understand the difference between the two situations, then...
> 
> :draper2
> 
> But as far as the Spurs and Gasol goes, I'd rather they didn't sign him. Quite frankly, they don't need him. Between Duncan, Diaw and Splitter, they don't need him in the front court. PG is good between Parker and Mills. SG is good between Green/Ginobli/Belinelli. If anything, the Spurs could use an upgrade at backing up Leonard. Of course, they'll probably be just fine without making any changes. Most of the league is scrambling with the star level game of musical chairs. The Spurs re-signed their own guys in Diaw and Mills and called it a day. I don't think they're overly concerned with what Gasol wants to do. They've already got their team under contract.


You were also bitching about the team being built of a bunch of guys taking paycuts. Gasol would take a MASSIVE pay cut to join the Spurs.


----------



## Tony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Spoiler: huge lelbron















:lelbron


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*










https://twitter.com/projectspurs/status/487729117035364352

*My body is not ready!!! Let's Go Spurs!!! Go Spurs Go!!!*


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Rockets must be crushed.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

TONY ALLEN SHOULD FIRE HIS AGENT


----------



## WWE

Man.. I remember the good old days when every single team had a reason to why they should be watched. Milwaukee, Utah,..... Cleveland. They all have a reason to why they should be watched now. And of course I know I'm forgetting some teams

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Kings trading Isaiah for a bag of fucking peanuts.

A shame how badly they undervalued him. And they're gonna give the starting job to Darren Collison, so he can fail as a full-time starter for a 3rd time. Expect Ray McCallum to be the starter by the end of the season.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*















http://dimemag.com/2014/07/lebron-james-mural-miami-defaced/

*Welp. That didn't take long. Now hurry up and catch that wagon back to Cleveland. * Rinse & Repeat *.*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



> Gilbert Arenas' 6 year/$111 million contract just expired 5 days ago


Bust guns and get paid..Every rappers dream


----------



## ABAS

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

LOL at these fans at the White Sox vs. Cleveland Indians game, all with "welcome home, LeBron." stfu, you didn't care about him at all when he went to Miami.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



₵A$H®;36629010 said:


> https://twitter.com/projectspurs/status/487729117035364352
> *My body is not ready!!! Let's Go Spurs!!! Go Spurs *


*Melo better hurry up if bulls can't get him then we should sign Gasol

Also please stay the fuck away from Wade, 1 annually injured guard is enough for this team*


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Everyone needs to calm the fuck down about Cleveland fans lulz.

How were they suppose to act when the only appealing athlete in the entire city leaves town? OH LEBRON GOOD LUCK WE'LL BE HERE FOR YOU IF YOU EVER WANT TO COME BACK BUT IF NOT THAT'S OK TOO JUST GOOD LUCK YOU DID US PROUD MUCH LOVE BYE FOR NOW OR FOR EVER WHO KNOWS LOVE YOU.

It was a bitter departure, the wound went deep. They've had time to heal. People act irrationally at times. It doesn't mean they can't be happy about their team having by far the greatest off-season in franchise history.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Nah fuck their fans and fuck this stupid ass "Forgiven" narrative.

I hope they go 6-76 next year.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



₵A$H®;36630370 said:


> http://dimemag.com/2014/07/lebron-james-mural-miami-defaced/
> 
> *Welp. That didn't take long. Now hurry up and catch that wagon back to Cleveland. * Rinse & Repeat *.*


Lebron don't care about what some chico in Miami sprays on a wall.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> Nah fuck their fans and fuck this stupid ass "Forgiven" narrative.
> 
> I hope they go 6-76 next year.


Then they'd just win the lottery again and get another 1st overall pick. :lelbron


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Everyone needs to calm the fuck down about Cleveland fans lulz.
> 
> How were they suppose to act when the only appealing athlete in the entire city leaves town? OH LEBRON GOOD LUCK WE'LL BE HERE FOR YOU IF YOU EVER WANT TO COME BACK BUT IF NOT THAT'S OK TOO JUST GOOD LUCK YOU DID US PROUD MUCH LOVE BYE FOR NOW OR FOR EVER WHO KNOWS LOVE YOU.
> 
> It was a bitter departure, the wound went deep. They've had time to heal. People act irrationally at times. It doesn't mean they can't be happy about their team having by far the greatest off-season in franchise history.


Stop being rational.


----------



## WWE

Just read my local news feed. Apparently Chris bosh is staying in Miami, raking in $118 or something like that. 

Good for bosh, don't join with the competition, if you fail, don't worry, it'll all be wades fault. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ForeverRed

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

If Pau signs with San Antonio, I fail to see the team that stops the Spurs from repeating, unless the Cavs are able to get Love. And even then, it's a tough sell.


----------



## WWE

Just did more research. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...llion-deal-to-remain-with-heat-215603632.html

An extra $30mill just to stay in Miami, damn no wonder he'll stay there :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> You were also bitching about the team being built of a bunch of guys taking paycuts. Gasol would take a MASSIVE pay cut to join the Spurs.


Seriously... :StephenA

A: I said in my last post that I didn't even want Gasol on the Spurs.

B: At no point did I bitch about the Heat being built out of a bunch of guys taking paycuts.

Your attempt at making me look like a hypocrite by saying I was okay with Gasol taking a pay cut to play for the Spurs by claiming I was bitching about the Heat being built by guys taking paycuts has failed miserably. You need to get your facts straight before coming at me. 

Or maybe you should look into finding some meds for that comprehension issue you seem to be having. I wish you the best with that.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Everyone needs to calm the fuck down about Cleveland fans lulz.
> 
> How were they suppose to act when the only appealing athlete in the entire city leaves town? OH LEBRON GOOD LUCK WE'LL BE HERE FOR YOU IF YOU EVER WANT TO COME BACK BUT IF NOT THAT'S OK TOO JUST GOOD LUCK YOU DID US PROUD MUCH LOVE BYE FOR NOW OR FOR EVER WHO KNOWS LOVE YOU.
> 
> It was a bitter departure, the wound went deep. They've had time to heal. People act irrationally at times. It doesn't mean they can't be happy about their team having by far the greatest off-season in franchise history.


Supposed to act like they have some sense. I mean seriously, Cavs broadcast did a segment where they showed Heat fans reactions to LeBron's decision and they made fun of the Heat fans for it. That's dumb. This is the same city that cried and burned jerseys now instead of taking a somewhat higher road than they did last time, they take it even further than they did when they were mad at LeBron. 

Nothing wrong with being happy but there's is something wrong with rubbing it in, taking digs at an organization for no reason and it comes off really childish. 

And some of the Heat fans saying they wish LeBron chokes on his rings and whatnot? That's childish too. That being said, at least they didn't go into overdrive and meltdown


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Tater said:


> Seriously... :StephenA
> 
> A: I said in my last post that I didn't even want Gasol on the Spurs.
> 
> B: At no point did I bitch about the Heat being built out of a bunch of guys taking paycuts.
> 
> Your attempt at making me look like a hypocrite by saying I was okay with Gasol taking a pay cut to play for the Spurs by claiming I was bitching about the Heat being built by guys taking paycuts has failed miserably. You need to get your facts straight before coming at me.
> 
> Or maybe you should look into finding some meds for that comprehension issue you seem to be having. I wish you the best with that.


lulz goof. You go were going on and on about the Spurs being a natural team even though you couldn't even define what that meant. There's nothing natural about Gasol taking the MLE.

So would the Spurs still be a natural team if they sign Gasol for the MLE? Just answer the question you were asked instead of bringing up stuff I didn't even bring up. Answering a yes or no question with 2 paragraphs and in that failing to even answer the question.

I don't know why you blew this up instead of just answering my question. This has nothing to do with whether you wanted Gasol on the Spurs or not. You had no reason to get defensive.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Based on what? I have no idea why people keep saying this...


Because Wiggins and Irving are their only quality assets. And they aren't trading Irving. Waiters, Bennett and Thompson being highly drafted does not mean they are good players.



Dr. Jones said:


> Ever actually spent time here dickhead?


Wuh-oh. I ticked off a member of the Rust Belt Chain Gang. Yes, I spent time in Cleveland. A month. And that was only in one day!


----------



## JM

and Love wants to leave and will be gone whether they trade him or not. He will have a selective list of teams he will be willing to sign an extension with and none of those teams can offer Andrew Wiggins caliber return. The teams where he isnt willing to commit long term will back down. Minnesota has no leverage in this situation.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> and Love wants to leave and will be gone whether they trade him or not. He will have a selective list of teams he will be willing to sign an extension with *and none of those teams can offer Andrew Wiggins caliber return*. The teams where he isnt willing to commit long term will back down. Minnesota has no leverage in this situation.


You are correct, siiir.

However, the Cavs also cannot offer a Andrew Wiggins caliber return without offering ... Andrew Wiggins. See how that works?


----------



## JM

Laser Rey said:


> Correct.
> 
> However, the Cavs also cannot offer a Andrew Wiggins caliber return without offering ... Andrew Wiggins.


How about this, name a team he'd be willing to commit to long term and give a possible return that's better than Thompson, Waiters, Bennett and multiple picks. Keeping in mind that Minny wants immediate contributors back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I never thought this would happen. I had even gone so far as to say that I thought that LeBron would not even return to sign that one-day retirement contract. Well, I was wrong and will admit it. Now...what type of deal is he signing with the Cavs? Is he signing a decent-sized deal or a two-or-three year contract with an opt-out after one year if there is not sufficient enough progress? 

Miami will be fine...without LeBron on their payroll they can look for another big-time impact player. Would Melo possibly consider South Beach now? I know he's looking between NYC and the Windy City, but if Carmelo is the main focus would he go down to Miami?

At the same time, it's interesting how the old guard is slowly fading away. Pat Riley was as close to a made man as you got in the NBA back when I was growing up. He was one of the most respected men in the game. Now, he talked to LeBron about sucking it up and LeBron still left. In New York, you have Phil Jackson trying his mind games and Zen mastery with Carmelo and he's still not a lock to go back to the World's Most Famous Arena. The game is changing and the old guard is giving way to the new.


----------



## JM

JM said:


> How about this, name a team he'd be willing to commit to long term and give a possible return that's better than Thompson, Waiters, Bennett and multiple picks. Keeping in mind that Minny wants immediate contributors back.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And while you're doing this, if you name a team in the West. Name stars that have been traded within confererence. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> lulz goof. You go were going on and on about the Spurs being a natural team even though you couldn't even define what that meant.


I've already explained what that meant. It's not my fault if you do not comprehend it.



JM said:


> There's nothing natural about Gasol taking the MLE.


I never said there was. You're the one who brought Gasol into the conversation.



JM said:


> So would the Spurs still be a natural team if they sign Gasol for the MLE? Just answer the question you were asked instead of bringing up stuff I didn't even bring up. Answering a yes or no question with 2 paragraphs and in that failing to even answer the question.


I've already answered this too. It's not my fault you cannot comprehend the concept that not all answers in life are a simple yes or no.



JM said:


> I don't know why you blew this up instead of just answering my question. This has nothing to do with whether you wanted Gasol on the Spurs or not. You had no reason to get defensive.


*You* don't know something? How shocking!

Sorry... that was dickish. I retract that last line.

I just don't like people saying I said something that I did not say. My issue with the Heat was never the paycut issue. It was the _teaming up of elite level prime of their career superstars to stack the deck in your favor_ issue. I've said that over and over. I can't be any more clear. The fact that they took paycuts to do it is just a side product of that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> And while you're doing this, if you name a team in the West. Name stars that have been traded within confererence.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:cliff1


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

After that vetoed trade that ultimately fucked the Lakers long term of course. :stern

#BasketballReasonsWTF


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

East looking good this year. Not as good as the West but a definite improvement.

If Bulls land Melo, then the East will finally be interesting.


----------



## JM

Notorious said:


> :cliff1


Yes, that is the only example I can think of as well.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Miami now going after Bledsoe..Die Phoenix..Die


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Bledsoe & Wade would only play 20 games together with how often they get injured


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> How about this, name a team he'd be willing to commit to long term and give a possible return that's better than Thompson, Waiters, Bennett and multiple picks. Keeping in mind that Minny wants immediate contributors back.


I have no idea who is tracking him. That said, putting together a package better than Thompson (14.96 PER), Waiters (14.10) and Bennett (6.95) is not difficult. Everyone has multiple picks to offer. Especially if Cleveland gets Love and immediately contends, which means those picks will be low in the draft.

The Cavs drafted a lot of garbage. They have to pay for it.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> How about this, name a team he'd be willing to commit to long term and give a possible return that's better than Thompson, Waiters, Bennett and multiple picks. Keeping in mind that Minny wants immediate contributors back.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dude Bennett is a total scrub, useless. Thompson is a role player. Waiters is a role player that only Cavs fans seem to think is really good. All those players are useless for a team like Minnestoa. Cavs fans are delusional if they think theyre getting Love without giving up Wiggins. Cavs have zero leverage since they cant sign Love in the off season, only way they can get him is through a trade.

Golden State - Klay Thompson trumps all those players. Barnes + Lee alone is better than the Cleveland deal.

Chicago - Gibson, McDermott and Butler. I fully expect them to give up a lot once Melo goes to the Knicks.

Boston - High draft picks that have better potential than the Cavs players.

Minnesota is better off keeping Love and risk letting him walk than take a bunch of role players who wont amount to anything.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Catsaregreat said:


> Dude Bennett is a total scrub, useless. Thompson is a role player. Waiters is a role player that only Cavs fans seem to think is really good. All those players are useless for a team like Minnestoa. Cavs fans are delusional if they think theyre getting Love without giving up Wiggins. Cavs have zero leverage since they cant sign Love in the off season, only way they can get him is through a trade.
> 
> Golden State - Klay Thompson trumps all those players. Barnes + Lee alone is better than the Cleveland deal.
> 
> Chicago - Gibson, McDermott and Butler. I fully expect them to give up a lot once Melo goes to the Knicks.
> 
> Boston - High draft picks that have better potential than the Cavs players.
> 
> Minnesota is better off keeping Love and risk letting him walk than take a bunch of role players who wont amount to anything.


you havent watched many, if any, cavs games, have you? waiters showed a lot of promise when he was playing without Kyrie and showed a lot of STAR potential. Thompson's defense needs work, but he's a double double threat.

Bennett had one bad year. stop being slow and suggesting someone is a bust of that one year.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

You guys are being pretty hard on Bennett. The dude had an injury before the draft that was a lingering injury. That injury affected his physique, making him out of shape and unable to move well. Top that off with a shitty head coach with poor rotations and opportunities and you have the recipe for a bad year. 

Bennett's going to have a sizeable jump this season if he gets playing time, that's for sure.



HeatWave said:


> Miami now going after Bledsoe..Die Phoenix..Die


Here you go, JM. The Suns have now been eliminated from the quest to find Heatwave's favorite team.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> you havent watched many, if any, cavs games, have you? waiters showed a lot of promise when he was playing without Kyrie and showed a lot of STAR potential. Thompson's defense needs work, but he's a double double threat.
> 
> Bennett had one bad year. stop being slow and suggesting someone is a bust of that one year.


Bennett didn't have one bad year, he had one horrible year. Thompson is a role płayer and Wàiters ceiling is Ben Gordon. You make that trade you're stuck in NBA purgatory of not being good enough to make the playoffs but not being bad enough to get a high draft pick. That trade for Love will never happen. Mark my words, never happen.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> you havent watched many, if any, cavs games, have you? waiters showed a lot of promise when he was playing without Kyrie and showed a lot of STAR potential. Thompson's defense needs work, but he's a double double threat.
> 
> Bennett had one bad year. stop being slow and suggesting someone is a bust of that one year.


Wow, you make them sound pretty decent! And with brittle Kyrie playing most of the year too - they must have cruised to a homecourt slot in the horrible East. Doesn't sound like a squad that went 33-49 or anything.



Catsaregreat said:


> Cavs fans are delusional if they think theyre getting Love without giving up Wiggins. Cavs have zero leverage since they cant sign Love in the off season


The more we hear from this JM, the clearer it seems that he is indeed a Cavs fan whether he owns up to it or not.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So Vince Carter to the Grizzlies for 3 years, $12 mil. Likely going to be the Mike Miller replacement. Pretty good pickup for them IMO.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

The cavs weren't the best possible option if Lebron wanted to win and that supporting cast everyone is raving about is already overrated. young talent =/= good talent


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

VC is Memphis? Eh, alright. Would've preferred him over Ben Gordon. LUV U, VC. :jose


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



scrilla said:


>


My favorite one :lol

:lebron8 :lelbron


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Aid180 said:


> You guys are being pretty hard on Bennett. The dude had an injury before the draft that was a lingering injury. That injury affected his physique, making him out of shape and unable to move well. Top that off with a shitty head coach with poor rotations and opportunities and you have the recipe for a bad year.
> 
> Bennett's going to have a sizeable jump this season if he gets playing time, that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, JM. The Suns have now been eliminated from the quest to find Heatwave's favorite team.


I'm entitled to hate on Bennett, he went to a shit University :kobe2


----------



## JM

Added Aidan!



Catsaregreat said:


> Dude Bennett is a total scrub, useless. Thompson is a role player. Waiters is a role player that only Cavs fans seem to think is really good. All those players are useless for a team like Minnestoa. Cavs fans are delusional if they think theyre getting Love without giving up Wiggins. Cavs have zero leverage since they cant sign Love in the off season, only way they can get him is through a trade.
> 
> Golden State - Klay Thompson trumps all those players. Barnes + Lee alone is better than the Cleveland deal.
> 
> Chicago - Gibson, McDermott and Butler. I fully expect them to give up a lot once Melo goes to the Knicks.
> 
> Boston - High draft picks that have better potential than the Cavs players.
> 
> Minnesota is better off keeping Love and risk letting him walk than take a bunch of role players who wont amount to anything.


GS has made it clear they will not trade Klay for Love so this one is pointless. Lee is terrible...

Chicago hasn't even offered that, its just a hypothetical trade that has been made up. Chicago would rather sign love than trade for him. 

Boston has no players they'd want and they want plauers. Again, they'd rather sign him.

You are underrating Thompson and Waiters and we haven't seen enough of Bennett to know. I will digress here tho as we probably won't agree.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Just in: Pau Gasol working on a deal with Chicago.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Interesting. I would assume this kills Melo to the Bulls if this happens. Because I have no idea how the hell they could fit Pau and Melo with the current roster unless one of them played for free. Pau would be a great mentor for Mirotic.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Can someone explain the vetoed CP3 to the Lakers? Pls?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Can someone explain the vetoed CP3 to the Lakers? Pls?


A good decision by Stern.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Can someone explain the vetoed CP3 to the Lakers? Pls?


:stern


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Hearing we might get Nash too. Cool.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*










That was nice of them to do...


Now when is my man Lin getting his in Houston?


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Wow The Lakers front office is totally inept. In a year they lost Howard and Pau and got absolutely nothing in return. Not even a draft pick. Do they even have a coach yet? I dont blame Kupchak for it, I blame Jim Buss. This is like the first half of Tommy Boy.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Lakers in a helping mood. Taking on expiring contracts and all.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Can someone explain the vetoed CP3 to the Lakers? Pls?


In one word? BS :kobe2


----------



## Myers

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*


----------



## RyanPelley

All these flashy free agency moves and rumors...

And my Pacers will take a step back, without acquiring a true PG and probably not replacing the nut case we are losing.


----------



## DaBlueGuy

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Can someone explain the vetoed CP3 to the Lakers? Pls?


At the time of the trade the league owned the Hornets. I would think if enough teams didn't want a trade to happen it was within their right to squash it. Stern was doing what the majority of Owners thought was best for business.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I don't know if It's sincere or not, but Pat Riley had a classy reaction to LeBron's decision. He gave Dan Gilbert & every Cavs fans a lesson in that department.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Kinda disappointed I didn't check out Jabari's game yesterday. Seems like he was putting in work.

Bryce Cotton & Kyle Anderson* :banderas


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Tater said:


> I've already explained what that meant. It's not my fault if you do not comprehend it.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said there was. You're the one who brought Gasol into the conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already answered this too. It's not my fault you cannot comprehend the concept that not all answers in life are a simple yes or no.
> 
> 
> 
> *You* don't know something? How shocking!
> 
> Sorry... that was dickish. I retract that last line.
> 
> I just don't like people saying I said something that I did not say. My issue with the Heat was never the paycut issue. It was the _teaming up of elite level prime of their career superstars to stack the deck in your favor_ issue. I've said that over and over. I can't be any more clear. The fact that they took paycuts to do it is just a side product of that.


Sorry, but no, you did not answer my question. At no point did you say if the Spurs would still be a "natural" team if they signed Gasol for the MLE. All you said was how it was different than stars teaming up, which is fine... but it doesn't answer if it's "natural" or not. If someone wants to tell me otherwise go for it. Like I said, you took what could have been a 1 word answer to a question and took an opportunity to get defensive about what you have said in the past and lash at me with sarcasm and insults. 



HeatWave said:


> Supposed to act like they have some sense. I mean seriously, Cavs broadcast did a segment where they showed Heat fans reactions to LeBron's decision and they made fun of the Heat fans for it. That's dumb. This is the same city that cried and burned jerseys now instead of taking a somewhat higher road than they did last time, they take it even further than they did when they were mad at LeBron.
> 
> Nothing wrong with being happy but there's is something wrong with rubbing it in, taking digs at an organization for no reason and it comes off really childish.
> 
> And some of the Heat fans saying they wish LeBron chokes on his rings and whatnot? That's childish too. That being said, at least they didn't go into overdrive and meltdown


Honestly, I agree with you. I'm just speaking of fans that are _happy_ because Lebron is back. Even if they may have been bitter that he left. There is nothing wrong with this. I am not condoning childish behaviour. 



Laser Rey said:


> The more we hear from this JM, the clearer it seems that he is indeed a Cavs fan whether he owns up to it or not.


Lulz, no. I just enjoy trying to accurately predict events before they happen in the NBA. I say Love goes to the Cavs and it doesn't take Wiggins to do it. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Sorry, but no, you did not answer my question. At no point did you say if the Spurs would still be a "natural" team if they signed Gasol for the MLE. If someone wants to tell me otherwise go for it. Like I said, you took what could have been a 1 word answer to a question and took an opportunity to get defensive about what you have said in the past and lash at me with sarcasm and insults.


Okay, fine. IIIIIIIIIIIII'm sorry.

No sarcasm. No insults. I will try my best to answer your question with my honest opinion.

Yes, I *would* still consider the Spurs a natural team if they were to sign Pau for the MLE.

Here is why...

Pau is 34 years old and has not been physically able to play a full season of basketball for 3 seasons now. I've never had a problem with past their prime stars going to contenders for less pay. It's the same reason I do not have a problem with guys like Ginobli and Duncan taking less pay. The way I see it, they are not expected to be elite level talent anymore. The way I see it, they are getting paid handsomely for what is expected of them on the team. These are not prime of their career, elite level superstars playing team-up ball to stack the deck in their favor. These are guys who are willing to accept the role that is given to them and the pay that is fair for those roles. Just because you were once an elite level talent, doesn't mean you should get paid like that late in your career (I'm looking at you, Kobe).

Were Pau to sign with the Spurs, he would be used as a role player. He would not be expected to be a superstar and lead the team. In that sense, I absolutely would not have a problem with him signing with the Spurs. Were he 5 years younger and expected to be the #1 or #2 guy and played with such a low salary, yeah... then I would have a problem with it.

Like I have been trying to tell you all along... there is a huge difference between elite level prime of their career guys teaming up to stack the deck in their favor and past their prime guys like Pau going to play for a contender.

Have I answered your question now?


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I think the difference here is you are looking at something that is entirely natural to the Spurs but isn't really natural for the NBA.

The Spurs (for years, not just now) have been able to put together deep teams of guys that are willing to (probably, most likely) take less than they could on the market to play for the Spurs. Pretty much from top to bottom, guys could make more elsewhere but they've chosen to play for the Spurs given their success over the last 15+ years. Again, for a long time this is has been completely natural for the Spurs but this really doesn't exist elsewhere in the NBA and especially for young players, this is more or less unheard of. The Spurs have had their elite stars making less than what they could else where for pretty much their entire careers, there is nothing natural about this. They have had young players that stay with the Spurs instead of going to the highest bidder, this isn't natural either. And although Pau going to the Spurs may speak volumes of Pau's will to win and character, it isn't exactly natural in the NBA either. The NBA is run by money, players (generally) go to whoever is offering the most money.

This is why the Spurs have been truly blessed over the years.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

:ti This thread title though.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



scrilla said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao

These are terrific.


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> This is why the Spurs have been truly blessed over the years.


I've said this before but I'll say it again.

I used to fucking HAAAAAAAAAAAATE the Spurs.

In hindsight, it wasn't the Spurs that I hated. It was those two dirty mother fuckers, Bowen and Horry. Fuck both of those piece of shit mother fuckers.

Ever since they retired, I have grown quite the appreciation for Pop and his Spurs.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



TNA Original said:


> I don't know if It's sincere or not, but Pat Riley had a classy reaction to LeBron's decision. He gave Dan Gilbert & every Cavs fans a lesson in that department.


Miami organization from afar seems to really appreciate stars..Jordan's retired jersey, how they've treated Zo, Wade and now LeBron...


Speaking of LeBron, is he going back to the #23 jersey?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

No I don't think he is. They touched on it during the Cavs summer league game yesterday, LeBron feels that the NBA should retire the #23 throughout the league (Like the MLB did with Jackie Robinson) so he's not going to wear it. I think they said he's gonna wear #32.

Am I the only person who finds it ironic he doesn't want to wear the #23 because he feels it should be retired league-wide but instead he opts to wear #6 in Miami (Bill Russell's number) and now rumored to be #32 in Cleveland (Magic's number)?


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

maybe he feels like only jordan should have that honor.

there are other big time players that wore those magic/russell numbers as well. dr j was #6 and shaq/malone/mchale all wore 32 at some time iirc.



HeatWave said:


> Miami organization from afar seems to really appreciate stars..Jordan's retired jersey, how they've treated Zo, Wade and now LeBron...


it's official jm. you can now pencil in the heat as HEATwave's #1 team, or at least put them top 5 :side:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



DaBlueGuy said:


> At the time of the trade the league owned the Hornets. I would think if enough teams didn't want a trade to happen it was within their right to squash it. Stern was doing what the majority of Owners thought was best for business.


The trade was accepted though. Who cares how other teams felt. Lakers broke no rules and simply followed through on a plan they had to be planning for years. There is no defending that BS. And he still ended up getting traded but to the Clippers. That trade fucked the Lakers and they're still paying for it right now.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Thoughts on Melo going to the Heat now that Lebron has made up his mind?


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



TNA Original said:


> I don't know if It's sincere or not, but Pat Riley had a classy reaction to LeBron's decision. He gave Dan Gilbert & every Cavs fans a lesson in that department.


Not like LeBron had an hour long special to promote his decision and picked the Cavs


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Evolution said:


> Thoughts on Melo going to the Heat now that Lebron has made up his mind?


i think its ny or chicago at this point


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I wonder if we could get Gasol and Melo???


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Dragonballfan said:


> Not like LeBron had an hour long special to promote his decision and picked the Cavs


Gilbert would've said the same thing regardless, he's a POS.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I wonder if we could get Gasol and Melo???


Probably not.

Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 4m
Just a matter of hours until Carmelo Anthony informs the Knicks of his return on a five-year deal, as @FisolaNYDN reported this week.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Bulls getting Gasol, we'll be calling him Boozer Jr. in no time.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> I wonder if we could get Gasol and Melo???


Assuming Gasol is cheap it's possible... Just thinking about it :kobe6


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Well, all I can ask for is a good plan B. And Pau seems like a good one.


----------



## JM

Aid180 said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA 4m
> Just a matter of hours until Carmelo Anthony informs the Knicks of his return on a five-year deal, as @FisolaNYDN reported this week.


You mean what we heard 3 days ago? lol

Assume nothing!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Anthony Morrow to the Thunder.

Getting over the fact that he's possibly the best FA they've signed in the six years they've been in OKC, I think it's a good pickup for them. Morrow is an amazing shooter and all of those open 3's off of Durant & Westbrook :banderas


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Gasol needs to hurry up and make his decision ( feeling restless :lol ). Bulls or Spurs...

I hope he makes the smart choice.*


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



₵A$H®;36656362 said:


> *Gasol needs to hurry up and make his decision ( feeling restless :lol ). Bulls or Spurs...
> 
> I hope he makes the smart choice.*


Don't you want him to go to the Bulls so you Spurs fans can continue that BS "built, not bought" narrative?


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> Anthony Morrow to the Thunder.
> 
> Getting over the fact that he's possibly the best FA they've signed in the six years they've been in OKC, I think it's a good pickup for them. Morrow is an amazing shooter and all of those open 3's off of Durant & Westbrook :banderas


OKC is all about the almost signings. Almost got Pau (apparently), almost got Grant Hill. I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

well then carmelo's officially staying put. 5 years/120+.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Chicago and Houston lost brehs.


----------



## Arcade

Morey failed. :booklel


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

And Chicago didn't really do any better either...

Let's see what they give up for Pau.


----------



## WWE

Remember the good old days when Melo was in Denver? 

Neither do I. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Phil with the goat mind games.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Cleveland gets Powell in the Heywood trade. Another CANADIAN...


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

How I feel about Bulls offseason just getting Gasol


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Dragonballfan said:


> How I feel about Bulls offseason just getting Gasol


lol @ "just" getting Pau Freakin Gasol.

you chiraqi bulls fans don't deserve him.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I don't get the hype around the declining and aging Pau Gasol. He hasn't look good and interested since 2010. How is he a huge upgrade than Boozer? I'd rather see Gibson getting that starting role.


----------



## Joel

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Dragonballfan said:


> How I feel about Bulls offseason just getting Gasol


Well it's a shame we didn't get Melo, but Gasol, Mirotic and McDermott aint too bad. We should get the fucking ball into the basket a lot more now :side:

Hopefully that one point guard can have an injury free season too.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I don't get the hype around the declining and aging Pau Gasol. He hasn't look good and interested since 2010. How is he a huge upgrade than Boozer? I'd rather see Gibson getting that starting role.


He'd be a great backup for both, especially when Noah needs his 15-20 games off cause of his foot


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I don't get the hype around the declining and aging Pau Gasol. He hasn't look good and interested since 2010. How is he a huge upgrade than Boozer? I'd rather see Gibson getting that starting role.


you expected him to look interested on the disaster that was the lakers? he knew the front office was on the verge of trading him after he helped deliver the franchise 2 titles. not exactly easy to look interested when you know your team is looking to replace you. he's an upgrade over boozer because he can block shots, stretch the floor and serve as a playmaker. he's also a better defender than boozer and he's quite solid on the p&r as well. the bulls will appreciate his services.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Dragonballfan said:


> He'd be a great backup for both, especially when Noah needs his 15-20 games off cause of his foot


I know. Gasol is definitely better than Boozer but like I said, Gasol is not going to drastically improve the team. Gasol is not that much better than Boozer. Gasol alone is not going to elevate the Bulls to a number 1 seed especially with Rose's health issues. Also, let's not forget that Gasol has also missed a considerable amount of games over the past few seasons.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Pau lost if he thought Melo was coming. should have joined the Spurs. :ti


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> you expected him to look interested on the disaster that was the lakers? he knew the front office was on the verge of trading him after he helped deliver the franchise 2 titles. not exactly easy to look interested when you know your team is looking to replace you. he's an upgrade over boozer because he can block shots, stretch the floor and serve as a playmaker. he's also a better defender than boozer and he's quite solid on the p&r as well. the bulls will appreciate his services.


2011-2012 Lakers were just as much of a contender, if not better, than the current Bulls. His noticeable decline started right after the repeat season and the reason that he was being shopped was his performance.

Like I said, he's better than Boozer but not by a huge margin which isn't saying much


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Why did nobody mention Bruno Caboclo's great game last night hmph


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Rockets again offering Ariza a ludicrous contract. Did they not learn from last time?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Why did nobody mention Bruno Caboclo's great game last night hmph


where's your cavs avatar breh?


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

i don't think there's a single aspect of basketball right now that boozer is better than pau in, and boozer is a serviceable starter, so i would call that a sizable margin.


----------



## JM

Ariza is a great acquisition for Houston. Probably better than Melo for that team. Big win for them. Poor Chicago.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



scrilla said:


> where's your cavs avatar breh?


lol plz r u still mad

Not a Cavs fan but glad my Vaughan boy Wiggins is going to be playing alongside him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Ariza is a contract year warrior. Swindled the Rockets twice.

Morey with the L.


----------



## JM

He's still a great defender. Plz be nice Noto. Thanks Noto.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

He's a good player when he's playing for a contract.


----------



## JM

You don't know that. We will talk in December.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

that's what you said about David Clarkson.


----------



## JM

lol is this your first post ever in this thread?

I will not discuss hockey in here but if u want to discuss him further...again...we can in the NHL thread.

The fact is, if u want players you need to pay them. Players will make what the market dictates.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

What a face turn 4 LeBron !


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



scrilla said:


> Should have joined the Spurs. :ti


*Welp. Pau will regret that decision like the many others. :draper2*

*Now the Spurs have a spot for one of their stash players. Hopefully they bring up one of them. Preferably DeShaun Thomas. I don't think Jean-Charles and Davis Bertans are ready yet. Maybe Bonner retires and Daye gets sent down. I'm ready to see Bryce Cotton and Kyle Anderson shine as well.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So Pau's coming to Chicago. I just wish Derrick Rose was alive to see this.


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Dear basketball gods... I do not ask much from you... you've never answered my prayers to strike LeBron deaf, blind and dumb... but you did answer my prayer that he be embarrassed by the Spurs... so I'm here with another prayer... for the love of all that is holy in this world... please let the Heat beat the Cavs next year in the playoffs... because that would be just about fucking hilarious... Amen.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

:ti tater. he leaves the TOP TIER-SUPERSTAR group to join a bunch of players that haven't sniffed the playoffs yet and you're still bashing him?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

All this other stuff is playing out and Phoenix still won't engage in talks to get Brother Love. I am saddened


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Phoenix is waiting for BOOGIE to demand a trade. they are currently holding his son hostage for ransom.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I was holding out on the Kings going after Brandon Knight so the Boogie Knights memes would run wild


----------



## peep4life

I can't wait for Coach T to yell at and bench Gasol cause he plays no D. Random pickup of an old guy for a team not going anywhere

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'm still holding out hope of Josh Smith going to the Kings. Smoove Gay Cousins practically sells itself.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Gay Love Cousins imo


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

rockets signed trevor ariza :allen1


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets signed trevor ariza :allen1


:floyd1


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> :ti tater. he leaves the TOP TIER-SUPERSTAR group to join a bunch of players that haven't sniffed the playoffs yet and you're still bashing him?


Oh, you're one of those people.

One of those people who buys into the ESPN-led LeBron cock-slurping hype machine.

He's going home for the love of Ohio! He is now the most beloved athlete in the whole world!

Or, he left an aging team that just got their asses handed to them by the Spurs for a team full of young talent that's on the rise because he thinks they give him a better chance to win more titles moving forward.

All this BS about "going home" is a PR move to rebuild his reputation. King Pussy got his feelings hurt when everyone started hating him for that shit he pulled 4 years ago. He neeeeeeeeeds to be loved. 

Make no mistake about it, if the Cavs had no potential, LeBron would not have went back. I give him credit though... he has figured out how to get that PR machine playing this up for all it's worth. The fact that it's in Cleveland makes it all that much easier to hype up. Had it been elsewhere, the PR people would have found another way to spin it to make him look good.

Sorry Charlie but I see through the facade. LeBron is now and has always been an egotistical, self-entitled bitch who thinks his shit don't stink. If that potential he thinks is going on in Cleveland doesn't work out, I'm gonna be laughing my fucking ass off when he leaves them a 2nd time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So Lebron made an incredibly smart decision while looking amazing? KING JAMES is truly a genius then, eh tater?


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

:maury

there's no way lebron can win with this kid


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> :maury
> 
> there's no way lebron can win with this kid


Who the fuck you calling kid?









You're right about one thing though. LeBron will never win with this man. I've disliked the mother fucker from the time he came into the league calling himself the king and the chosen one. Fuck that egotistical piece of shit.

*shrugs* I freely admit my bias against all things LeBron and I state my reasons for hating him. Is it entirely rational? Probably not. But this is sports. There is a lot of irrational hate in sports. That's part of what makes sports so fun.


----------



## JM

He didn't come into the league calling himself that tho. Others called him that and its grown. He's not the only athlete to embrace their nickname. We can't persecute him for it just because they make him look like Superman. If they had called gim tallywacker and he embraced it would it have been ok?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



₵A$H®;36663954 said:


> *Welp. Pau will regret that decision like the many others. :draper2*


Why? Because not everyone wants to take massive paycuts to join the Spurs? He's already got two rings so I don't think he's gonna regret getting a few more million than he would've got with the Spurs. Just because someone spurns the Spurs because they don't want to get paid under their value doesn't mean they'll regret the decision.

And I'm convinced Lebron fucked Taters mother because that's the only reason hate can be as irrational as his.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Tater is pretty much the worst user in this thread


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

tater likes dick


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*










All Bron fans and bandwagon jumpers need this :maury


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> He didn't come into the league calling himself that tho. Others called him that and its grown. He's not the only athlete to embrace their nickname. We can't persecute him for it just because they make him look like Superman. If they had called gim tallywacker and he embraced it would it have been ok?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was under the impression that LeBron gave himself the king nickname. Also, he is the one who got chosen 1 tattooed on himself. You've got to be entirely full of yourself to do that.


----------



## JM

Again, he's not the only athlete to have their nickname tattooed on themself. But we've had this discussion before. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

this has nothing to do with anything. lebron was 18. 18 year olds are full of themselves. im 19 and im full of myself. moving on.



PAU ON THE BULLS. thoughts? how natural is it /10?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*










:sadpanda


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Chrome said:


> :sadpanda


:sadbron


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Tater said:


> Oh, you're one of those people.
> 
> One of those people who buys into the ESPN-led LeBron cock-slurping hype machine.
> 
> He's going home for the love of Ohio! He is now the most beloved athlete in the whole world!
> 
> *Or, he left an aging team that just got their asses handed to them by the Spurs for a team full of young talent that's on the rise because he thinks they give him a better chance to win more titles moving forward.
> *
> All this BS about "going home" is a PR move to rebuild his reputation. King Pussy got his feelings hurt when everyone started hating him for that shit he pulled 4 years ago. He neeeeeeeeeds to be loved.
> *
> Make no mistake about it, if the Cavs had no potential, LeBron would not have went back.* I give him credit though... he has figured out how to get that PR machine playing this up for all it's worth. The fact that it's in Cleveland makes it all that much easier to hype up. Had it been elsewhere, the PR people would have found another way to spin it to make him look good.
> 
> Sorry Charlie but I see through the facade. LeBron is now and has always been an egotistical, self-entitled bitch who thinks his shit don't stink. If that potential he thinks is going on in Cleveland doesn't work out, I'm gonna be laughing my fucking ass off when he leaves them a 2nd time.


If I was a professional sports player I would see nothing wrong with any of this. You're literally criticizing him for making a smart decision in multiple regards and getting paid great money to do so? Come on breh :ti


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Evolution said:


> If I was a professional sports player I would see nothing wrong with any of this. You're literally criticizing him for making a smart decision in multiple regards and getting paid great money to do so? Come on breh :ti


So... did you only read the bolded parts and ignore the rest? The criticism is that he is full of shit for selling this as a "going home for the love of Cleveland" story when in reality it's a "I'm doing what's best for LeBron" story. If he gets stuck on a shitty Cavs team for a few seasons, you can bet your ass that he will leave again, because that's what is best for LeBron. All this talk of spending the rest of his career in Cleveland will not mean a thing if the team sucks. LeBron only cares about LeBron. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with doing what is best for yourself. I'm criticizing him for being full of shit in the process.


----------



## JM

Tater you're assuming and have no proof. Come on now. That is where irrational starts. Lets not forget he has 2 kids and a third on the way. Cleveland and Miami. One is better for a family...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Paul Pierce or Trevor Ariza, not sure who the better player is next season for WAS. Pierce certainly brings that locker room presence though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Id love to know why Pierce chose the Wiz


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Because he likes putting over young talent like Wall and Beal? :jericho2


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> Id love to know why Pierce chose the Wiz


he has a better chance of contending there than in brooklyn tbh


----------



## JM

Fuck, don't meed any experienced playoff performers on the Wiz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*





Most random shit ever.


----------



## Tater

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Tater you're assuming and have no proof. Come on now. That is where irrational starts. Lets not forget he has 2 kids and a third on the way. Cleveland and Miami. One is better for a family...


Fair enough. I suppose time will tell.

I've heard it said that Melo was never really going to leave NY because his wife wouldn't let him lol

That would be a delicious irony to see LeBron on a shitty Cavs team and unable to leave because his wife doesn't want to move the kids. I would enjoy the hell out of that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So the Nets gave up half their 1st round picks for the next decade for 1 year of Paul Pierce, possibly 1 year of Kevin Garnett and half a season of Jason Terry.

Put Billy King in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Xile44

*The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a B...*

Nets are dumb as hell , give away all their picks for Pierce and now they want to be cheap and pass on resigning him. Pierce obviously wasn't what he once was but he's still serviceable.

Billy King is a joke , can't wait when Joe and Derons contract runs out. On the Bright-side LBJ can now drop 49 on the Wizards and Bogdanovic should be good 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Pierce is heading to the Wizards. WHAAAAAT?!


----------



## DaBlueGuy

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

In 2010 and 2014 Lebron did what all of would/should do and that's what is best for business. The difference in 2010 is he got everyones panties in a bunch with the The Decision and "I am taking talents to South Beach" and Not 1 Not 2 Not 3 etc. This time though he gave the media the horseshit of I am just folling my heart crap and they at it up.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I like the Gasol pick up. He's not quite the same, but he's still capable of giving at least 15/7. And we get another passing big who can step out and hit the lil 15 foot shot.

Best part about it is, we can still get another good pick up. Maybe Deng, or Wade or Stephenson.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Fuck brehs, Payton was so good in the ORL Summer League. 9/5/7/1 on 59% shooting. Him and Oladipo are going to be :allen1


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I like the Payton/Oladipo backcourt a lot defensively (and athletically), but that shooting :allen1


----------



## WWE

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Does Pierce really think he can win a championship in Washington?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Anyone who wasn't won over by LeBron this weekend is a heartless bastard.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



PGSucks said:


> I like the Payton/Oladipo backcourt a lot defensively (and athletically), but that shooting :allen1


I'm not THAT worried about it, tbh. Oladipo shot 38% from three post-ASB, and Frye/Harkless/Fournier/B. Gordon/Green/Marble/Nicholson all have good range. Vuc and O'Quinn have good mid-range games too, though they obviously don't shoot from beyond the arc. We'll see how it all works out, though. They're all very young, so there's plenty of time to learn and improve. Aaron Gordon shot 35% from deep @ Arizona; I'm interested to see how that translates to the NBA. I can't wait to see Payton/Oladipo/Harris/Gordon/Vuc all on the floor at the same time. LOB CITY. :cam2:kobe6:jordan4:bbrown3:deron


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Parker said:


> Does Pierce really think he can win a championship in Washington?


No, but the Wizards have a good young team and maybe Pierce can be the veteran presence they need. It's not like he was winning a ring with the Nets, so it's an obvious choice to leave Brooklyn.

The Wizards starting 5 isn't terrible (Wall, Beal, Pierce, Gorat, and Nene), their biggest weakness right now is depth.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

lol @ T(H)ater.



Dragonballfan said:


> All Bron fans and bandwagon jumpers need this :maury


Terrible joke.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



El Conquistador said:


> Anyone who wasn't won over by LeBron this weekend is a heartless bastard.


Then I must be heartless because I don't get the love fest for him switching teams. Then again, I don't get the hate/emotional pain ppl show when guys go to different teams either that has no direct effect on them or their team. People still looking for reason to clown Dwight Howard and now that Melo is back in NY, all those that were temporarily on his bandwagon the past 2-3 months will go back to slandering him again


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave;36683594[B said:


> ]Then I must be heartless because I don't get the love fest for him switching teams.[/B] Then again, I don't get the hate/emotional pain ppl show when guys go to different teams either that has no direct effect on them or their team. People still looking for reason to clown Dwight Howard and now that Melo is back in NY, all those that were temporarily on his bandwagon the past 2-3 months will go back to slandering him again


The love fest is because he's going home(The letter is driving the love fest, which should shock no one), I don't know why that's hard to understand. 

Plus the Dwight Howard "clowning" has died down significantly since he joined the Rockets. Most of the hate came from Laker fans, but that doesn't seem to be a hot subject anymore.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

It's hard to understand because A. Cleveland isn't his home and B. Even if it was, when did people start caring about guys playing where they grew up?


----------



## #Mark

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I love the signing. Wizards signed Pierce for cheap and now he can mentor Otto Porter and Bradley Beal. Wall/Beal/Pierce/Gortat/Nene is a hell of a lineup and can be a contender to win the East. And if Washington does become a perennial contender they're in an even better position to win sign Durant in 2016 :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

http://www.nba.com/raptors/video/2014/07/12/NBAWEB140712CASEYflv-3325855/

Well there it is folks. Kevin Durant isn't 2 years away from being 2 years away and will be a major star :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> It's hard to understand because A. Cleveland isn't his home and B. Even if it was, when did people start caring about guys playing where they grew up?


A- Yes he wasn't born in Cleveland, but Akron doesn't have a professional basketball team. So retuning to his home state is going home in his eyes. Where he spent all but 4 years of his life. Northern Ohio is home and he made that very clear. 

B- Who said everyone cared about guys going home? If that was the case why has Wade signed with the Bulls? *People care because of the way he did it.* 

It's been made such a huge deal because of the letter he wrote, he's doing what he thinks is going to make him happy. At the end of the day if he's happy that's all that matters, even if some people don't understand it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

What?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Pau Gasol, Carlos Boozer Jr.  Damn it Bulls.


----------



## WWE

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Just realized that Patty Mills is gone until 2015 :allen1


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

My boy Pierce goes to the Wizards out of all teams. Ugh..I'm optimistic about that Nets pick now. Hope that the Nets suck.


----------



## WWE

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Deng to the heat on a $20million contract

Saw this coming a mile away

ChalmersCole/Wade/Deng/Bosh/McRoberts actually doesn't sound *too* bad.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Parker said:


> ChalmersCole/Wade/Deng/Bosh/McRoberts actually doesn't sound *too* bad.


*Yup. A 6 seed ( at best ) and a 1st round exit ( that's if they even make the playoffs ).*


----------



## Xile44

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> My boy Pierce goes to the Wizards out of all teams. Ugh..I'm optimistic about that Nets pick now. Hope that the Nets suck.



Lol Nets will be the same 40-48 win team in the east they've been for the past 2 years 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Xile44 said:


> Lol Nets will be the same 40-48 win team in the east they've been for the past 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm trying to be optimistic here for the Celtics man.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

nets might as well unleash the franchise, mason plumlee.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

If the Nets win 40-48 games, Hollins might win coach of the year


----------



## Xile44

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I'm trying to be optimistic here for the Celtics man.



Lol there's still 2016,17 and 18 smh , depending on what Nets do with their Cap space they could be real good or real bad 

And 40 wins in the east isn't a milestone. Not really impressive. Nets however did win 48 games with Wallace an Reggie Evans as starters. Lopez out last year and won 45. No reason they can't win 40 games again especially with Hollins.

Just hope KG retires which is unlikely 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I'm trying to be optimistic here for the Celtics man.


What is your favourite team?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> What is your favourite team?


My foremost favorite team is the Celtics but I've grown to like the Raptors since I moved here in Canada some years ago. There's no conflict of interest being a Celtic and Raptors fan even though they're both in the same division since they've never been relevant at the same time. It's either the Celtics are relevant while Raptors are a lottery team and vise versa.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

smh


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So the answer is "I don't have one "


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> My foremost favorite team is the Celtics but I've grown to like the Raptors since I moved here in Canada some years ago. There's no conflict of interest being a Celtic and Raptors fan even though they're both in the same division since they've never been relevant at the same time. It's either the Celtics are relevant while Raptors are a lottery team and vise versa.


*Well, the Celtic's probably going to be back on their feet in 2-3 years ( relevancy ). The Raptors on the other hand are probably going to be mediocre for life so I suggest you put on those Celtic colors.*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Durant's coming to the Raptors in 2016 bro. Durant is close with Drake and he's best buddies with Swagsquez. They're already trying to recruit Durant. Also, he was a Raptors fan growing up. :cool2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*You really think he'll go there!? *

:draper2

*We'll see. Doubt it though.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Nikola Mirotic ‏@nikolamirotic12 3m
I am very happy and excited to announce that next season I will be playing with the @chicagobulls . Today I fulfill a dream. #BullsNation

:mark: I'm super excited for him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

LOL, there is no fucking chance he's going to Toronto. He's not getting double-taxed on a max contract.


----------



## Xile44

Pshh Jay Z and KD gonna make a collab album in brooklyn guys

Looks like Rockets won't match the Mavericks offer sheet for Parsons lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

i wonder what kg is gonna do now. 

ugh being a nets fan has been a long decade. but i feel this next decade will be just as long.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Aid180 said:


> Nikola Mirotic ‏@nikolamirotic12 3m
> I am very happy and excited to announce that next season I will be playing with the @chicagobulls . Today I fulfill a dream. #BullsNation
> 
> :mark: I'm super excited for him.


:yes finally some good news for us Bulls fans besides the Gasol deal


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Spurs re-signed Matt Bonner. Looks like the whole gang is back together again .*


----------



## JM

Ok Houston for the L now. I was sure they'd match after they didn't get Bosh.

So Houston didn't get Lebron, Melo, Lowry, or Bosh and aren't matching Parsons offer sheet. Yikes.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Once they signed Ariza it was pretty obv they weren't matching


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Am I the only person that really doesn't like Morey's strategies to building a team? He truly runs the Rockets like they're his fantasy basketball team. How do you expect to build a perennial contender when you're playing musical chairs and swapping out like 10 players each year? There's no continuity whatsoever. The Spurs players have been playing together for years, the Thunder's core have been together for years, the Clippers core have been together for years, the Heat (before the breakup obv.) had been together for years. The only players on the Rockets right now that were there at this time two years ago are Terrence Jones & Donatas Motiejunas.


Also apparently the Rockets were only going to match Parsons if Bosh signed. They felt if they matched Parsons it was going to handicap the team financially and become a roadblock in building a contender. Whereas if Bosh signed they would've already been contenders so going over the cap to pay Parsons wouldn't have been as much of an issue for them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Durant's coming to the Raptors in 2016 bro. Durant is close with Drake and he's best buddies with Swagsquez. They're already trying to recruit Durant. Also, he was a Raptors fan growing up. :cool2


Anyone who was a Raptors fan during the Vince days is a liar, they were a Vince fan, and stopped caring once he left.

Nah Noto, they traded away Lin for no reason :lmao What was the point of just giving a guy away now?


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I look at it this way Noto, I'd rather have a GM that tries to improve the team (while striking out some years) than a passive GM that does nothing and lets them become a perennial 8th seed team with no improvements coming.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Don't get me wrong, I like the fact that he's aggressive. But I just feel like it's hard for a team to build chemistry together when you're swapping out so many players each year.

The only players on the Rockets roster right now that were there at the beginning of the 2012-13 season are James Harden, Terrence Jones and Donatas Motiejunas. In less than two years, they have 12 new teammates. I don't think any other team has had as much roster turnover as the Rockets have over the last few years. And it's not like it's led to a lot of success, they haven't won one playoff series in the last 5 years.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Shouldn't have declined his option, but oh well..he's gone


----------



## MrMister

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Why is Shaq shown twice as a Sun there?

Are the MAVS winning the NBA title next year?


----------



## Joel

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Noah, Gibson, Gasol and Mirotic. Proper stacked in the bigs column.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



MrMister said:


> Why is Shaq shown twice as a Sun there?


Basketball Reasons


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

They were going for the colors rainbow


----------



## MrMister

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

That wasn't the question I wanted answered btw. But yeah it's totally a RAINBOW isn't.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

JOSH DAVIS beasting on the boards this weekend. Surprised if he doesn't get a training camp invite after SL. Bernard James is making a case to get picked up. Caldwell Pope was the story of the Orlando SL for sure. James McAdoo had a good game on Friday, dunked all over Vonleh. Haven't been able to watch as much SL as I'd of liked to this year but from stat checking I gotta say Josh Davis is looking like the non drafted prize so far. Bernard James was super impressive in his first two games, I got to watch some of him on Friday. Good to see TJ Warren get off to a nice start. Also saw Erick Green put up some points. Forgot all about him. 

Very happy with the way Ennis has played with the Heat, can't wait for his debut next season. The year in Australia seems to have really paid off for em. 'Bazz has looked puzzled by the speed of the pro game at times, but I think he'll be okay. Turnovers galore are disheartening. Good to see he's still active on the boards though. 

Bull's fans who watched, what did you think about my boy BILLY BARON in Chicago's first SL game? He's my Matthew Dellavedova of this year's SL.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Ellis
Dirk
Chandler 
Parsons
Wright?

Mavs looking good, probably gonna make another trade before its all said and done. 25mil for Parsons and Dirk isn't all that bad either.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Would have preferred Dirk and Bosh tbhaley, just for the back to back cowboy hat wearing promotional images


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Rumor is the Mavs are potential suitors for Lance Stephenson. Dirk & Lance though* :banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I think most teams would love to get a Lance Stephenson. The guy is a triple double waiting to happen any given night. His antics are a bit too much at times but you have to admire the passion.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Lol dude :banderas. I freakin love Lance. One of my favs in the whole league. I might have a little homer in me because he played for my Bearcats, but the guy is a legit ( despite his immaturity ). He would make Dallas an instant threat in the West ( 4-5 seed range ).*


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Yall remember when I said Houston wouldnt be competing when they got Howard? And you guys said we still have to wait and see? How many more years do we have to wait before yall agree with me and then start saying how you all saw it coming too. :hayden3



Btw for those shitting all over Lebron and acting as if he went to a great thing in Cleveland, by joining 3 first overall picks, and leaving the "done" Heat, why is it that literally no other free agent wanted to go there? Oh yeah because they're in Cleveland. Oh yeah because a bunch of young, unproven talent isnt exactly desirable to most players because it isn't a sure thing. Oh yeah because they have a rookie head coach with a rookie GM and a bunch of spare role players to along with their rookie scaled players. When exactly is the last time a major superstar went to Cleveland, let alone the best player in sports? Never you say? Oh then maybe, just maybe, he did it for the genuine reasons he listed. pls stahp the hate(i know there wasnt any recent hate on these last 2 pages, but this shit has annoyed me these last few days).


----------



## Arcade

Rockets truly lost this free agency. Potential contenders to get Melo, Bosh, or Lebron, and ended up with nothing at all, along with losing Chandler Parsons. They have no shot of getting anyone remotely good anymore on their team, and they will exit the first round again as the 6-7 seed team.

Mavs getting Stephenson could make them a much better team. Dirk, Parsons, Stephenson, Ellis. :banderas


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'm hella confused on how the Mavs would use Lance.

Would they start Monta at PG and roll out a Monta/Lance/Parsons/Dirk/Chandler lineup? Would they make Lance the 6th man?

Either way, I think it'd be a good pickup for them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Also how do Bulls fans feel about Deng signing, per year, for how much Bulls were originally offering him which he ended up declining?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Joel Anthony said:


> I think most teams would love to get a Lance Stephenson. The guy is a triple double waiting to happen any given night. His antics are a bit too much at times but you have to admire the passion.


You can't let talent like that walk away if im Larry Bird...Larry needs to wake up


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

MCBUCKETS and SNELL are lighting it up. MUH BOY Bairstow can't stay outta foul trouble this summer. 



₵A$H®;36702850 said:


> *Lol dude :banderas. I freakin love Lance. One of my favs in the whole league. I might have a little homer in me because he played for my Bearcats, but the guy is a legit ( despite his immaturity ). He would make Dallas an instant threat in the West ( 4-5 seed range ).*


Funny you bring up your CATZ.

I was thinking how much Sean Kilpatrick was going to beast in SL after going undrafted [it was a little surprising to me] and he had a great first game the other night. Playing with that chip on his shoulder. I also thought Justin Jackson would be a handful on the glass and defensively but he's had a bust couple of performances so far including not getting any rub at all the other night. Kilpatrick was probably the only one out of the two that was going to legit make a case for a training camp invite.

While on the topic, I think RUBLES is going to bust out next year. Going away from shooting the long ball and playing more down low last year I think has him ready to be more of a bull inside. He's a player I've got my eye on in 14-15 for sure. Top notch defender.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Joel Anthony said:


> Funny you bring up your CATZ.
> 
> I was thinking how much Sean Kilpatrick was going to beast in SL after going undrafted [it was a little surprising to me] and he had a great first game the other night. Playing with that chip on his shoulder. I also thought Justin Jackson would be a handful on the glass and defensively but he's had a bust couple of performances so far including not getting any rub at all the other night. Kilpatrick was probably the only one out of the two that was going to legit make a case for a training camp invite.
> 
> While on the topic, I think RUBLES is going to bust out next year. Going away from shooting the long ball and playing more down low last year I think has him ready to be more of a bull inside. He's a player I've got my eye on in 14-15 for sure. Top notch defender.


*You watch college hoops!? :banderas

Sean Kilpatrick was going to fuckin work yesterday :mark:. I think the 76ers should give him a chance.

Lol Titus Rubles................. My God man. Talk about inefficient. I cringe everytime he attempts a 3. He along with Justin Jackson were animals defensively ( like Stephenson was when he was at UC ), but the offense in general would make you rage. I remember watching their national game vs Louisville and they started 3-25 from the field. That was :lol embarrassing ( still almost won if it wasn't for Russ Smith's last second shot ). Just incredible toughness. I think the same is going to happen this year for the Bearcats. Juggernaut D, pedestrian offense.*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Also how do Bulls fans feel about Deng signing, per year, for how much Bulls were originally offering him which he ended up declining?


His market was a lot more limited after squandering in Cleveland. I think he anticipated a much more lucrative deal.

Also, I'm floored to hear that you went to school, Ca$h. You seem borderline illiterate at times.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

BIRDMAN back to the Heat. Also Chalmers re-signed there on a 2 year deal.

Also D.J. Augustin to Detroit on a 2 year, $6 mil deal. Caron Butler is also rumored to be close to a deal with them.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I was once high on the Pistons...Maybe it was the drugs


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Man. I wish we got DJ at that price. Bulls Summer Team were 19-36 on 3PTs in tonight's game. Dougie dropped 31. :mark:


----------



## Arcade

I will never forgive the Pistons for ending the Sixers losing streak.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> I was once high on the Pistons...Maybe it was the drugs


I will put in top 10. More info needed.

Added Heat to top 5. Again, more info needed.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

:ti

sean making it too obvious that its miami. anyway in b4 jennings ends up in SVG's doghouse and AUGUSTIN wins the starting job.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I've never had beef with Miami so...*shrugs*...Except for their court..That yellow is the worst thing currently in the legue

Why Miami and Detroit in the top 10?


----------



## WWE

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> Caron Butler is also rumored to be close to a deal with them.


So.... Who the hell is going to be coming off the bench for OKC now?


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

You've been saying nice things about Miami recently. 

You were once high on Detroit, they would have been top 5 then. I don't think they could have completely fallen out of your top 10 yet.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Nuggets close to deal with Mike Miller..Afflalo/Harris/Miller/Lawson/Robinson/Gallons/Chandler/McGee/Foye/Hickson

Im gonna be breaking out the birdman handrub gif alot next year for Nuggets games

Maybe I was a year off on my finals prediction...A man can dream


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Adding Nuggets to top 15.

Lebron can't recruit Miller to Cleveland? And it continues.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Arcade said:


> I will never forgive the Pistons for ending the Sixers losing streak.


I agree. I was looking forward to the Sixers losing 30 straight :jose


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Adding Nuggets to top 15.
> 
> Lebron can't recruit Miller to Cleveland? And it continues.


Yall gotta stop investigating every post :lmao


Cleveland always gonna be Cleveland


----------



## WWE

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



DashingRKO said:


> I agree. I was looking forward to the Sixers losing 30 straight :jose


I remember that day :lol COuld've sworn Detroit became public enemy #1 on this forum


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Deng wasn't going back to Chicago after the spinal tap. Probably didn't want to be playing 40 MPG under Thibs, either.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

SVG becomes pres of basketball operations and their offseason moves are Jodie Meeks, DJ Augustin & Caron Butler with the likelihood of losing Greg Monroe. He must be looking to get back to calling games again real soon


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Adding Nuggets to top 15.
> 
> Lebron can't recruit Miller to Cleveland? And it continues.


nuggets are top 3. i recall him having lofty expectations for them all the time.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Detroit ain't doing shit with Brandon Jennings and Josh Smith on the team, might as well start rebuilding until you can trade them too.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> nuggets are top 3. i recall him having lofty expectations for them all the time.


Are you sure? I want this to be perfect.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> Nuggets close to deal with Mike Miller..Afflalo/Harris/Miller/Lawson/Robinson/Gallons/Chandler/McGee/Foye/Hickson
> 
> Im gonna be breaking out the birdman handrub gif alot next year for Nuggets games
> *
> Maybe I was a year off on my finals prediction...A man can dream*


!


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Ok, I will take your word for it. Denver is top 3. Miami might be as well. 

I think he's said enough about Indiana to place them, I'm just not sure where yet. 

Is this Gasol deal still a S&T or just a straight sign? What is going on with BOOZE?


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Straight signing of Pau. Boozer will be amnestied by Wednesday night unless a team wants to help a guy out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

there's literally no stories on the deng signing for the heat on espn. how quickly things change. :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

UDFK, Linsanity?


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

he's a good pick and roll player and he should do well playing alongside Randle whenever he gets the chance to handle the ball.


if all goes bad this year maybe we can get a star center in the draft and have a dynamic front court for the FUTURE. :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Will Kobe kill Lin before seasons end?


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

he'll make lin cry every night.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'm cool with Deng going to Miami, that ain't the same team no more. My hate for them is gone, then again my disdain for them had more to do with their fanbase/LeBron fans.

Also, it's cool to see Mirotic finally coming over. Can't wait to see what he's about.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*






YIKES. 

FROOD, your boy DEONTE is looking like straight ASS PIMPLES so far in SL. 



Aid180 said:


> Man. I wish we got DJ at that price. Bulls Summer Team were 19-36 on 3PTs in tonight's game. Dougie dropped 31. :mark:


Tony Snell cuts the hair and all of a sudden he's lights out shooting. Let's see if it translates. 

The battle between BARON and JONES should be one to watch the next few games now that Augustin is gone. My money's on BILLY but LAZERIC seems to be getting more play. 



CHIcagoMade said:


> I'm cool with Deng going to Miami, that ain't the same team no more. My hate for them is gone, then again my disdain for them had more to do with their fanbase/LeBron fans.


Stop lyin'. 






You still have nightmares.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

how many more years do you think wade has left, joel?


how do you like the deng signing and what do you think the offense is going to be like next year?


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Joel Anthony said:


> Tony Snell cuts the hair and all of a sudden he's lights out shooting. Let's see if it translates.
> 
> The battle between BARON and JONES should be one to watch the next few games now that Augustin is gone. My money's on BILLY but LAZERIC seems to be getting more play.


I'm personally like Billy more. I though his passes were pretty nice. Lazeric is getting more play time in the two games so far though. I don't think either end up making the main roster, but I would love to have them on the D-League team and potentially as an emergency PG. 

Snell's gotten a little bigger and seems to be more confident. I believe he gained 10 pounds worth of muscle. He also seems to be a little faster too. Last season it seemed he was afraid to shoot. He also looked like a deer in headlights a lot of the time too. So far it seems that he is believing in himself more. His shifting on defense has also been pretty solid too. It is also nice to see his three point shooting has gotten better, even if it's only Summer Games. The fact that they are even going in to begin with is a positive. Obviously it's too early to judge anything, but he does look improved in the aspects that you can judge in this type of setting. 

Bairstow has also looked pretty good for a second round pick. He has some hustle to him. The only issue I am noticing is that he's a little slow. He tries, but it seems he doesn't have the conditioning just yet to play long with the hustle he has. Like the dude is playing with the turbo button held down and it just trains his energy too quickly. His feet start dragging and he becomes to slow to transition back onto defense. He does have some positives though. His shot doesn't look to bad and his hustle does give him some second chance opportunities. I hope he stays on the team as a DNP player for most of the season and works on his conditioning so he can become a factor in his sophomore season. Chicago won't need him if the stay relatively healthy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

btw letting parsons go is one of the worst moves in the last decade right? he was only going to get paid a million this year, surely it cant be that tough to talk a player down down a miller dollars.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> how many more years do you think wade has left, joel?
> 
> 
> how do you like the deng signing and what do you think the offense is going to be like next year?


He avg'ed damn near 20, 5 and 5 in the regular season and 18, 4 and 4 in the postseason. But when he couldn't take over in Game 1 when LeBron went out that's when I finally realized that my boy has lost more than a step. I can't say how many years he has left, no one can, but this is going to be a real telling season. If he can avg even close to last year's numbers I will be more than satisfied. Anything like that for more than another 2, maybe, 3 seasons would be awesome. 

I love Deng signing - guy is a good defender and he gets his buckets. More importantly, it's great not to have to throw Ennis in to the fire straight out the gate. He'll get the chance to ease in to his NBA career behind a veteran like Luol. I always admired and respected Deng's game with Chicago.

The offense will - duh - run through Bosh and Wade now. Bosh would have been great in Houston, going back to his natural 4, not having to guard centers and play underdog defense and with a great helper like Dwight backing him up, but I think he can return to putting up big numbers now that he's a #1/2 option. He's added that 3 ball to his game and it'll be real interesting to see how many more he puts up this year with Bron gone. I'm expecting a huge season from Chris. Other than that, Wade and Deng should be the same as last year. Chalmers could have one of his better years now that he'll more than likely handle the ball a lot more. Shabazz and Ennis could be very lethal off the bench. We may struggle at first but by the turn of the new year I think we'll have gelled.

I'm more worried about defense. With Bosh having to play Center still, we're going to get killed down low again. Our perimeter defense isn't going to be anything to brag about either. 



Aid180 said:


> I'm personally like Billy more. I though his passes were pretty nice. Lazeric is getting more play time in the two games so far though. I don't think either end up making the main roster, but I would love to have them on the D-League team and potentially as an emergency PG.
> 
> Snell's gotten a little bigger and seems to be more confident. I believe he gained 10 pounds worth of muscle. He also seems to be a little faster too. Last season it seemed he was afraid to shoot. He also looked like a deer in headlights a lot of the time too. So far it seems that he is believing in himself more. His shifting on defense has also been pretty solid too. It is also nice to see his three point shooting has gotten better, even if it's only Summer Games. The fact that they are even going in to begin with is a positive. Obviously it's too early to judge anything, but he does look improved in the aspects that you can judge in this type of setting.
> 
> Bairstow has also looked pretty good for a second round pick. He has some hustle to him. The only issue I am noticing is that he's a little slow. He tries, but it seems he doesn't have the conditioning just yet to play long with the hustle he has. Like the dude is playing with the turbo button held down and it just trains his energy too quickly. His feet start dragging and he becomes to slow to transition back onto defense. He does have some positives though. His shot doesn't look to bad and his hustle does give him some second chance opportunities. I hope he stays on the team as a DNP player for most of the season and works on his conditioning so he can become a factor in his sophomore season. Chicago won't need him if the stay relatively healthy.


:lmao @ holding the turbo button down. 

I think one of the two out of Baron and Jones has the make the team now with DJ gone. Maybe not. I was a huge fan of Billy's last year because I follow the MAAC and he lit it up. He is good going left just as he is right. He's very well rounded. He's one of the few players in SL that is actually playing PG as it should be. It should be a good battle.

I agree with Snell. He did look like a deer in headlights last year. He played some solid defense but outside of that he didn't seem comfortable taking shots and deferred a lot. He looks ruthless so far in SL. Cutting the hair seems like child play but ask anyone who's ever had long hair that when they cut it it's usually because they want to get down to business and start anew. 

Speaking of ex-SDSU Aztecs. It's funny how bad Xaiver Thames has looked and how good Josh Davis is playing. I would have never guessed. It looks like Davis even inspired teammate Noah Vonleh who looked horrible in his first game but tonight grabbed a nice 18 boards. Vonleh has absolutely nothing to play for but I think after he saw Davis get at it figured he didn't want to get outplayed by him in the Hornets second game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> btw letting parsons go is one of the worst moves in the last decade right? he was only going to get paid a million this year, surely it cant be that tough to talk a player down down a miller dollars.


MILLER? Fucking brilliant. Why didn't they pay him in beer? Morey...:no:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Houston now going after Rondo and Love according to Mark Stein. Gotta appreciate Houston constantly swinging for the fences.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Bulls should finish a respectable third in the Central and get to the second round at least.

Btw did we really just let DJ Augustine go? Not sure how to feel about that :hmm:


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Houston now going after Rondo and Love according to Mark Stein. Gotta appreciate Houston constantly swinging for the fences.



They have nothing Boston or Minnesota would want.

What are they gonna offer? Terrence Jones, Patrick Beverley and the Pelicans pick?

Morey lost.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade

LelRockets. They failed and will lose in the first round again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

^brah I wouldnt be so sure of that first round appearance. The west is actually only getting better even though it's already possibly the best conference of all time. :lmao


Morey has never won brah. He went from a genius to a dumbass in one year(when in reality he was always a dumbass). the best part is, the only dumbass that listened was Dwight. :ti


----------



## Joel

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Happy that Rose will play for USA in the world championship. Fingers cross no injuries happen and he starts the NBA season fresh and ready rather than rusty and slow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'd say my early prediction for the 12-man team is
Rose/Curry/Kyrie
Harden/Beal
Durant/George/Klay
Griffin/Love
Davis/Cousins


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

NOTO you accidentally forgot DEMAR.

I think Korver will be there too. Why have him at the camp if you don't fully intend for him to make the team? They know exactly what they are getting from him so it's not like that's to be seen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Doubt he'll make the team.


----------



## Arcade

Ranch Dressing said:


> ^brah I wouldnt be so sure of that first round appearance. The west is actually only getting better even though it's already possibly the best conference of all time. :lmao
> 
> 
> Morey has never won brah. He went from a genius to a dumbass in one year(when in reality he was always a dumbass). the best part is, the only dumbass that listened was Dwight. :ti


I don't think they are in any danger to miss out on the playoffs, but I definitely see them doing worse next season. They lost Asik, Parsons, and Lin, and in return get Alonzo Gee and Trevor Ariza. They will most likely finish around the 6-7 seed mark next year.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I have strong doubts about your doubts. 

Beal over DEMAR? Plz go.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

he's better than beal and should actually make the team if they don't decide to play guys out of position.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Demar>Beal? :ti


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So what exactly happens to Boozer when we finally amnesty him? Will he be able to sign with another team right away?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Beal is a great fit for the style of play Coach K usually has due to his shooting ability. This isn't building an all-star team, it's about the fit of the team and fitting the international style of play as well. If you're a wing and you're not a great shooter and you're not a great defender, your chances of making the team aren't very high.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Demar>Beal? :ti


Yes.



Notorious said:


> Beal is a great fit for the style of play Coach K usually has due to his shooting ability. This isn't building an all-star team, it's about the fit of the team and fitting the international style of play as well. If you're a wing and you're not a great shooter and you're not a great defender, your chances of making the team aren't very high.


How many shooters do they need? Demar has a much better shot now than he did a year ago. Not that he can shoot 3s like Beal but he has a better midrange off the dribble. By your logic Korver should be an automatic lock so ya.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Demar>Beal? :ti


higher scoring average, higher TS%, higher EWA, higher PIE.. what more do you want? :bosh

and yes i know, STATS, but he really was better this year so what are you getting at?



Notorious said:


> If you're a wing and you're not a great shooter


well he's one of the best mid range shooters in the game, so..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'll just put it like this. Beal & Klay are better fits for Team USA's style of play than DeMar.

Him being able to hit mid-range shots off the dribble is not that significant because he wouldn't be asked to do that very often on Team USA. He's not going to have the same role like he has in Toronto, he would be a role player, likely a 10th or 11th man. His job on offense would be to play off of the likes of Durant, Curry & Griffin. Which is why having guys who in theory would be better fit to play that role are favored. Doesn't mean DeMar isn't better than them in the traditional NBA setting. It's no different from when you're building a team in the NBA, you can have certain players that are better but that doesn't mean they're the best fit. That's what I see in this scenario.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Arcade said:


> I don't think they are in any danger to miss out on the playoffs, but I definitely see them doing worse next season. They lost Asik, Parsons, and Lin, and in return get Alonzo Gee and Trevor Ariza. They will most likely finish around the 6-7 seed mark next year.


What they lost in Parsons offensively, they gained with Ariza defensively. Beverly/Ariza/Dwight is a pretty nice defensive tiro in my eyes. Houston is gonna be fine to me.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> I'll just put it like this. Beal & Klay are better fits for Team USA's style of play than DeMar.
> 
> Him being able to hit mid-range shots off the dribble is not that significant because he wouldn't be asked to do that very often on Team USA. He's not going to have the same role like he has in Toronto, he would be a role player, likely a 10th or 11th man. His job on offense would be to play off of the likes of Durant, Curry & Griffin. Which is why having guys who in theory would be better fit to play that role are favored. Doesn't mean DeMar isn't better than them in the traditional NBA setting. It's no different from when you're building a team in the NBA, you can have certain players that are better but that doesn't mean they're the best fit. That's what I see in this scenario.


Why Klay instead of Korver then?


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

i respect beal but right now demar really is the better player. you have a point when you bring up the international style. it'll be interesting to see who K goes with. this squad is going to be head and shoulders above their 2010 team, lel..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Because of defense. Klay has great size and is athletic enough to where he basically can defend three positions. I'd say Klay's chances of making the team are higher than Beal's honestly. Because he is an elite shooter and a more reliable and versatile defender.

I'd be shocked if Korver makes the team. He'd have to really ball out in training camp and the friendlies.

It should also be interesting to see who they choose between Kyrie & Lillard. Because I doubt both make the team unless Rose drops out.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Arcade said:


> I don't think they are in any danger to miss out on the playoffs, but I definitely see them doing worse next season. They lost Asik, Parsons, and Lin, and in return get Alonzo Gee and Trevor Ariza. They will most likely finish around the 6-7 seed mark next year.


Healthy DEN team and they added Afflalo. PHX should be better. DAL and GS got better. Maybe NO stays healthy and does like PHX last year and makes a jump. 

Maybe they'll add some more pieces (maybe bring in Boozer), but as it stands now I'd say 8th.



Dragonballfan said:


> So what exactly happens to Boozer when we finally amnesty him? Will he be able to sign with another team right away?


there's a bidding process first. If no one bids on his contract after 48 hrs, he becomes a FA.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

GS got better? :???


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> Because of defense. Klay has great size and is athletic enough to where he basically can defend three positions. I'd say Klay's chances of making the team are higher than Beal's honestly. Because he is an elite shooter and a more reliable and versatile defender.
> 
> I'd be shocked if Korver makes the team. He'd have to really ball out in training camp and the friendlies.
> 
> It should also be interesting to see who they choose between Kyrie & Lillard. Because I doubt both make the team unless Rose drops out.


That's the thing with Korver though, you know exactly what you're going to get with him where as younger players you sorta got to wait and see. Korver's defense is decent as well, he's a smart player, high IQ. I don't know why they'd invite him to camp if they weren't going to use him, it's not like he's going to do anything that isn't completely expected of him.

I guess it's more to do what the other guys do as apposed to what Korver does.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Hoopy Frood said:


> GS got better? :???


*plays Jeopardy music*


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



ABrown said:


> there's a bidding process first. If no one bids on his contract after 48 hrs, he becomes a FA.


Ah well we all know ain't nobody trading for him :lol


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Hoopy Frood said:


> GS got better? :???


Livingston is an upgrade over Blake and Douglas. Ezeli will be ready for the season.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Curry/Livingston/Nedovic
Klay/Crawford
Iggy/Barnes
Lee/Green/Speights
Bogut/Ezeli

Meh, I'm happy with the starting line up and I'm happy with the acquisition of Livingston. Extremely satisfied with Draymond too.

No real back up shooting guard, we're going to have Iguodala rotate over most of the time and have Draymond/Barnes fill in accordingly. 

Hopefully Barnes rebounds off his extremely disappointing season and hopefully Ezeli recovered fine. Injuries to Iggy/Bogut really hurt this team last year, hopefully we can stay healthy. Maybe we can make a trade or two, I don't know if Warriors can acquire anyone else at this point? I don't think they can Iuno not familiar with cap and stuff.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Remember when you were convinced that Barnes was too good to be 6th man?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

so canadian finally found a team to stick with?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Remember when you were convinced that Barnes was too good to be 6th man?


I still think he's better suited as a starter. I'm convinced his poor play came from him transitioning into a bench player. I can't imagine it being easy for an athlete to get all this freedom and playing time to suddenly having to prove his worth on a team. Not saying he deserves it more than any of the other guys but I just think Klay would have handled coming off the bench better.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

http://www.slamonline.com/nba/report-lebron-james-return-generate-500-million-year-cleveland/


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Wait what, Paul Pierce signing with Washington..?


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Well sure but at the same time they were relying on him to lead the second unit in which case you could say it was a bit more responsibility.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Well sure but at the same time they were relying on him to lead the second unit in which case you could say it was a bit more responsibility.


Yeah I agree, I think it really hurt his credibility as a player not being able to adjust to the role. 

I'm interested to see how Kerr handles the team though.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Wait what, Paul Pierce signing with Washington..?


:cool2 where have you been?


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> :cool2


Good enough for me. Adding Washington to top 10.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I hate you...Can we add a 31st spot for you?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Good enough for me. Adding Washington to top 10.


Philly gotta be top 2 :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Bulls and Spurs gotta be near the bottom.

He's never said anything positive about the Bulls and loves to use that peanuts pic of Charlie missing the ball and falling when people say the Bulls gonna do well. 

He said Spurs were gonna lose 4-1 to Thunder and Heat and tried to ridicule them for having to go 7 with Mavs.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Joel said:


> Bulls and Spurs gotta be near the bottom.
> 
> He's never said anything positive about the Bulls and loves to use that peanuts pic of Charlie missing the ball and falling when people say the Bulls gonna do well.
> 
> He said Spurs were gonna lose 4-1 to Thunder and Heat and tried to ridicule them for having to go 7 with Mavs.


:side: Predictions and me liking a team or not don't go hand n' hand...


----------



## Joel

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Say something nice about the Bulls then


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Joel said:


> Say something nice about the Bulls then



I like Derrick Rose's collection of suits


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

My boy Bruno Caboclo playing at 6 pm :mark:


----------



## Joel

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> I like Derrick Rose's collection of suits


I demand you put Bulls at the bottom of the list, JM!


----------



## JM

Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> My boy Bruno Caboclo playing at 6 pm :mark:


No. Stop.







HeatWave said:


> I hate you...Can we add a 31st spot for you?


Sure, if you help me finish the list 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> No. Stop.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


y


----------



## ABAS

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> I like Derrick Rose's collection of suits


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> NOTO you accidentally forgot DEMAR.
> 
> I think Korver will be there too. Why have him at the camp if you don't fully intend for him to make the team? They know exactly what they are getting from him so it's not like that's to be seen.


I would love to see Korver make the team, but don't discount the possibility that he's there as a placeholder to open up spacing for other players to give them a better chance to showcase their skills when shooters like Durant and Klay aren't on their team in practice.



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Curry/Livingston/Nedovic
> Klay/Crawford
> Iggy/Barnes
> Lee/Green/Speights
> Bogut/Ezeli
> 
> Meh, I'm happy with the starting line up and I'm happy with the acquisition of Livingston. Extremely satisfied with Draymond too.
> 
> No real back up shooting guard, we're going to have Iguodala rotate over most of the time and have Draymond/Barnes fill in accordingly.
> 
> Hopefully Barnes rebounds off his extremely disappointing season and hopefully Ezeli recovered fine. Injuries to Iggy/Bogut really hurt this team last year, hopefully we can stay healthy. Maybe we can make a trade or two, I don't know if Warriors can acquire anyone else at this point? I don't think they can Iuno not familiar with cap and stuff.


What's with your team and putting Vandy alumni on its Summer League roster? Not that I'm complaining or anything...


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Just when things are looking terrible for the Rockets' offseason, they fire back with that HUGE Dorsey signing :ti


----------



## Arcade

JM said:


> Just when things are looking terrible for the Rockets' offseason, they fire back with that HUGE Dorsey signing :ti


The dude is a beast...............................in my old NBA 2K11 Association save.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Just when things are looking terrible for the Rockets' offseason, they fire back with that HUGE Dorsey signing :ti


Rockets now have a backup big to really bang with guys..Decent pickup in my eyes


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Sure it's a good bench pickup. It's a bit of a different direction of their prevision attempts is what I was getting at.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Doug McBuckets will go off again today. Can't wait.*


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

wade getting 4 years 60 mil.

:westbrook5 


good for him, but :lel @ the heat. no wonder bron jumped off that sinking ship brehs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Trevor Booker to the Jazz for 2 years, $10 mil and in response to that, Kris Humphries to the Wizards for 3 years, $13 mil in what will be a sign-and-trade with Boston. I'm assuming Boston won't get much, probably only a 2nd round pick and/or TPE.

Anyway, Wizards looking pretty solid.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Wizards need to plz go.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Sure it's a good bench pickup. It's a bit of a different direction of their prevision attempts is what I was getting at.


They got some expiring contracts in the Asik deal correct? I assume Rockets will make their big move trade deadline time with a bad team needing some and add Pelicans draft pick in too




scrilla said:


> wade getting 4 years 60 mil.
> 
> :westbrook5
> 
> 
> good for him, but :lel @ the heat. no wonder bron jumped off that sinking ship brehs.


Loyalty deal..You had to have known Wade was gonna get it once LeBron left


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Well actually...it's a worse deal than it looks..really just a 1-2 year deal..Still Riley will take good care of him for years to come..Word to Zo


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> Well actually...it's a worse deal than it looks..really just a 1-2 year deal..Still Riley will take good care of him for years to come..Word to Zo


Wait a sec, how is a 2 year deal worse for the Heat here? I'd say it's better actually. If he declines drastically, then those two years may be hard to swallow financially but it's only two years at least.

Plus, there's probably two big reasons for that two year deal - the first being the next CBA negotiation occurring that summer. It's the same reason LeBron signed a similar deal... that negotiation is going to be a bloodbath between the players & the owners, and the players want a bigger piece of the pie.

The second reason this is a good thing for the Heat? Guess who's a free agent when Wade's deal expires that summer... Kevin Durant.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

:dirk


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So brothers can we talk about how in the past two years the Lakers were rejected by Dwight, LeBron, Melo, Bosh & Dirk?

Jerry Buss ain't walking through that door brehs...


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

So mavs got Dirk for 3 more years for 25mil. 8mil a season, and he rejected near max offers from other teams.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



rockdig1228 said:


> Wait a sec, how is a 2 year deal worse for the Heat here? I'd say it's better actually. If he declines drastically, then those two years may be hard to swallow financially but it's only two years at least.
> 
> Plus, there's probably two big reasons for that two year deal - the first being the next CBA negotiation occurring that summer. It's the same reason LeBron signed a similar deal... that negotiation is going to be a bloodbath between the players & the owners, and the players want a bigger piece of the pie.
> 
> The second reason this is a good thing for the Heat? Guess who's a free agent when Wade's deal expires that summer... Kevin Durant.


I wasnt talking about how it affected the Heat, I was talking about Wade


----------



## MrMister

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

DIRK

MAVS

:mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> I wasnt talking about how it affected the Heat, I was talking about Wade


Ah, I see. I imagine that it's a calculated risk on Wade's part too though - if he's still healthy in two years time (and still wants to play at that point), the new CBA may work out in his favor anyway.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*


----------



## Mra22

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Mike Miller signed with the Cavs today  I hope we add Ray Ray soon too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


>


:lmao

Bulls fans are rejoicing that Boozer is gone but I'm scared to death that the Lakers will pick him up


----------



## Evolution

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Can we all talk about MCBUCKET'S 20/6/5 performance today against the t-wolves.

SUMMER LEAGUE IS LIFE


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Nick Calathes turned down $6 million to stay in NBA for $800k. What a guy.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Evolution said:


> Can we all talk about MCBUCKET'S 20/6/5 performance today against the t-wolves.
> 
> SUMMER LEAGUE IS LIFE


*You saw how deep he can really shoot!? A couple of those were damn near half court. Chicago got themselves a gem.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


>


:lol

Trevor Ariza is the KEY.

Happy to see McDermott doing well in Summer League, hope he keeps it up when the preseason and regular season roll around.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Nick Calathes turned down $6 million to stay in NBA for $800k. What a guy.


He must really hate his home country to want to stay in Tennessee for that cheap


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*EDIT: Nvm. Someone already posted Mike Miller's signing.

Golden State still don't want to deal Klay Thompson in a package for K Love.... fpalm*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11219099/golden-state-warriors-minnesota-timberwolves-talking-kevin-love-deal


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

It was nice being on the Booze Cruise for the past few years, but it was time to get off. Thanks Boozer.



Spoiler: Boozer Flow Chart















Also, Dougie! :mark:


----------



## ABAS

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Aid180 said:


> It was nice being on the Booze Cruise for the past few years, but it was time to get off. Thanks Boozer.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Boozer Flow Chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Dougie! :mark:







LOL. That flow chart, so true.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Aid180 said:


> Also, Dougie! :mark:














Sidewinder400 said:


> LOL. That flow chart, so true.


It should've said chance to get rebound? Nope Boozer don't really give a fuck about that :


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


>


Lakera actually have to rebuild now like every other team. Those poor Laker fans


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Lakers were screwed by BASKETBALL reasons and yall know it. stop acting like your management hasnt done well managing to trade for both Chris Paul(before :stern) and Dwight Howard in the last couple of years. If we had CP3 then Dwight was a lock and yall would be bitching about the NEXT ERA. yeah, we got fucked.




HeatWave said:


>



funny, add up all those players' rings and you get=












:toomanykobes


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Lakers were screwed by BASKETBALL reasons and yall know it. stop acting like your management hasnt done well managing to trade for both Chris Paul(before :stern) and Dwight Howard in the last couple of years. If we had CP3 then Dwight was a lock and yall would be bitching about the NEXT ERA. yeah, we got fucked
> 
> 
> 
> :toomanykobes



Do Laker fans actually still believe this shit? OMG WE COULDNT TRADE AWAY OUR TRASH FOR A SUPERSTAR LIKE WE DID WITH KWAME BROWN!!1 WE GOT SCREWED.

If that trade went through, the Hornets would've been royally fucked, 100x more than the Lakers. But Lakers fan think that Hornets don't matter and they're only purpose is to give away superstars to the Lakers. 

And it's not like Lakers got Steve Nash and Dwight Howard the very next seasom

Can't believe Laker fans are so entitled. Instead of blaming Kobe's ludicrous contract and his shitty attitude that drove Dwight away and signing Mike Brown and D'antoni for their failures, better blame Stern since he obviously doesn't want the Lakers to succeed :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Do Laker fans actually still believe this shit? OMG WE COULDNT TRADE AWAY OUR TRASH FOR A SUPERSTAR LIKE WE DID WITH KWAME BROWN!!1 WE GOT SCREWED.
> 
> If that trade went through, the Hornets would've been royally fucked, 100x more than the Lakers. But Lakers fan think that Hornets don't matter and they're only purpose is to give away superstars to the Lakers.
> 
> And it's not like Lakers got Steve Nash and Dwight Howard the very next seasom
> 
> Can't believe Laker fans are so entitled. Instead of blaming Kobe's ludicrous contract and his shitty attitude that drove Dwight away and signing Mike Brown and D'antoni for their failures, better blame Stern since he obviously doesn't want the Lakers to succeed :lol


Nothing you said here made any sense. We traded for Chris Paul; the commissioner of the league vetoed the league because other owners started bitching due us getting a stacked team again.

No idea why you're bringing up the Hornets and what their situation would be like? Why am I supposed to care? Their GM made a trade with us, we did nothing wrong. 


"his shitty attitude" :ti yeah I'm going to blame the guy that prevented us from landing Chris Paul. That seems something like anyone with a brain would do. I'm not saying the other moves after that, as in the coaching hires, were smart but that again has nothing to do with the fact that happened after we got screwed out of a trade.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Nothing you said here made any sense. We traded for Chris Paul; the commissioner of the league vetoed the league because other owners started bitching due us getting a stacked team again.
> 
> No idea why you're bringing up the Hornets and what their situation would be like? Why am I supposed to care? Their GM made a trade with us, we did nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> "his shitty attitude" :ti yeah I'm going to blame the guy that prevented us from landing Chris Paul. That seems something like anyone with a brain would do. I'm not saying the other moves after that, as in the coaching hires, were smart but that again has nothing to do with the fact that happened after we got screwed out of a trade.


You're forgetting that Stern acted as the owner of the Hornets when he vetoed the trade since the Hornets didn't have an owner at that time and he had every right to veto a trade. He didn't veto it as the commissioner. When he saw that the Hornets were gonna get royally fucked from that trade, he made the right decision to veto it like any owner with a brain would do. I mean if you're the owner of the Hornets, why in the holy fuck would you do that trade? He made the move to save the Hornets, not to fuck the Lakers. 

If Stern wanted to fuck the Lakers, he would've vetoed the Dwight Howard trade as a commissioner and the Pau Gasol trade. Stern made the right decision. He made the deicision as the owner of the Pelicans, not the commissionaire of the NBA and did at the best interest of the Hornets.

I get why you're mad about the situation and I would to if I was a Lakers fan but quit crying about it and acting as if this move was the reason that the Lakers are awful now. The fall of the Kobe era was inevitable. 

Besides, you're the Lakers and you're gonna get a free agent once Kobe's contract ends since you're in LA. You've only been irrelevant for 1 year while other teams have been rebuilding for 5 years.


----------



## WWE

Just read up on sterns decision to reject the trade. 

Damn, imagine paul/bryant/Howard :allen1

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

would that hypothetical laker team be able to win a title/form a dynasty under phil? meh, perhaps.. under d'antoni? :ti


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> would that hypothetical laker team be able to win a title/form a dynasty under phil? meh, perhaps.. under d'antoni? :ti


Nah dude. If CP3 was there, Mike Brown wouldn't have been fired. I mean he was the reason that Mo Williams became an All-Star. Imagine what he'd do with CP3; he'd be better than Magic Johnson in Mike Brown's system.

/s


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

i forgot brown came before d'antoni. not much of a difference tbh. besides, superteams don't always work. dwight hasn't even been the same since his last season in orlando.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

dwight was great last year? 



and most super teams dont have a PG/Center combo coming in in their prime. the heat had players come in their prime and won.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

What is the point on dwelling on what could have been, it never happened so why not move on and deal with it instead of making excuses for franchises.

Just curious, where do people see the Bucks finishing this season? Does anyone see them as a possible 8 seed? Or are they still going to be a lottery team even with Jabari, an improving Giannis and guys like Henson/Knight/Sanders.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Last season was a hiccup, they are a constant 6-8 seed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

i have moved on except you ******* are tripping as if our front office has somehow done bad in the recent years even though we've acquired two top 5 players in trades, one of which was rejected and fucked our franchise over. :kobe


bucks are going to be around last again as Parker isn't going to be an all star level talent, Giannis has a ways to go, and none of the guys you listed are much better than your average role player except Sanders who fell off a cliff last season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> What is the point on dwelling on what could have been, it never happened so why not move on and deal with it instead of making excuses for franchises.
> 
> Just curious, where do people see the Bucks finishing this season? Does anyone see them as a possible 8 seed? Or are they still going to be a lottery team even with Jabari, an improving Giannis and guys like Henson/Knight/Sanders.


isnt Larry in rehab?


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> dwight was great last year?


he was great these last 2 years but I haven't quite seen the dominant dwight that I was accustomed to watching in orlando yet. i don't know if that's due to injuries or just plain regression. he's too good to average less than 20 a game tbh.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

j kidd the future general manager and owner of the bucks


----------



## WWE

http://mweb.cbssports.com/nba/eye-o...re-ettore-messina-as-assistant-coach?v=1&vc=1

Jesus Christ look at the guys credentials :allen1 looks like we found a future spurs head coach

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

You need to follow baseball more, *Magic*, over there the commissioner never rejects a trade. :lol

Ah, well, back to the drawing board.

Bucks will be all right this next season, I figure.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



DesolationRow said:


> You need to follow baseball more, *Magic*, over there the commissioner never rejects a trade. :lol
> 
> Ah, well, back to the drawing board.
> 
> Bucks will be all right this next season, I figure.


you're right, they'll be in great position to get a lottery pick next year.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I'm not THAT worried about it, tbh. Oladipo shot 38% from three post-ASB, and Frye/Harkless/Fournier/B. Gordon/Green/Marble/Nicholson all have good range. Vuc and O'Quinn have good mid-range games too, though they obviously don't shoot from beyond the arc. We'll see how it all works out, though. They're all very young, so there's plenty of time to learn and improve. Aaron Gordon shot 35% from deep @ Arizona; I'm interested to see how that translates to the NBA. I can't wait to see Payton/Oladipo/Harris/Gordon/Vuc all on the floor at the same time. LOB CITY. :cam2:kobe6:jordan4:bbrown3:deron


I actually didn't know Oladipo shot that well post ASB. Maybe that's why he always becomes a 3 point shooter in 2K :side:

Nevertheless, they're gonna be really fun to watch, especially in transition.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> you're right, they'll be in great position to get a lottery pick next year.


delete "next" put "every"


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'd like to wish Carlos Boozer good luck in all his future endeavors.

A lot of times he was unfairly criticized by fans. Just like a guy (Gasol) we just got.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> You're forgetting that Stern acted as the owner of the Hornets when he vetoed the trade since the Hornets didn't have an owner at that time and he had every right to veto a trade. He didn't veto it as the commissioner. When he saw that the Hornets were gonna get royally fucked from that trade, he made the right decision to veto it like any owner with a brain would do. I mean if you're the owner of the Hornets, why in the holy fuck would you do that trade? He made the move to save the Hornets, not to fuck the Lakers.
> 
> If Stern wanted to fuck the Lakers, he would've vetoed the Dwight Howard trade as a commissioner and the Pau Gasol trade. Stern made the right decision. He made the deicision as the owner of the Pelicans, not the commissionaire of the NBA and did at the best interest of the Hornets.
> 
> I get why you're mad about the situation and I would to if I was a Lakers fan but quit crying about it and acting as if this move was the reason that the Lakers are awful now. The fall of the Kobe era was inevitable.
> 
> Besides, you're the Lakers and you're gonna get a free agent once Kobe's contract ends since you're in LA. You've only been irrelevant for 1 year while other teams have been rebuilding for 5 years.


Not even gonna bother reading this bs. 

There's nothing you can say to justify that fuckery.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Dragonballfan said:


>


I love Benny the Bull so much. :lol


----------



## #Mark

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Can someone explain why the Bulls amnestied Boozer now instead of when they were attempting to sign Melo?


----------



## RyanPelley

Lance Stephenson to Charlotte. 3 years / $27 million.


----------



## JM

Fuck off!

Michael Jordan needs to go back to being a terrible executive asap.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

$9 Million/Year for Lance? :banderas


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



#Mark said:


> Can someone explain why the Bulls amnestied Boozer now instead of when they were attempting to sign Melo?


They could've easily used it beforehand, but Melo wouldn't commit, so they waited until now to use it so they have room for Gasol and Mirotic.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



#Mark said:


> Can someone explain why the Bulls amnestied Boozer now instead of when they were attempting to sign Melo?


If they could have did a sign and trade with the Knicks for Boozer, Bulls could have given Melo more money.


9 mil for lance is a steal...Hornets on the come up..Good for MJ


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> 9 mil for lance is a steal...Hornets on the come up..Good for MJ


And does this make you glad, mad or indifferent?

Hornets are actually getting a very good squad put together and it worries me.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> And does this make you glad, mad or indifferent?



It makes me wish someone offered me 9 mil...




...no im not helping you with your list


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



I think 9 million for lance is reasonable. I'm surprised he didn't get it elsewhere. Or maybe he was just really keen on playing for the Hornets. I can't really blame him with the team they are assembling.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Didn't Indy offer the same and he felt he could get more elsewhere? Seems like he just wanted out after whatever happened this past season..


Larry Bird taking another L..He better right the ship because it's sinking



Yo am I the only one with a green rep by Genesis 1.0 that is pictures of women?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*Glad it wasn't Dallas.

Big Al & Lance* :banderas


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> Yo am I the only one with a green rep by Genesis 1.0 that is pictures of women?


No, you're certainly not alone on that regard. :lol

Not complaining though, keep 'em coming Gen. :banderas


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Give me Kemba/Lance/MKG vs Wall/Beal/Porter in a 7 game series...I need that


----------



## Notorious

So y'all excited for that SG by committee Indiana's gonna have with CJ Miles, Xavier Henry and Solomon Hill?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> So y'all excited for that SG by committee Indiana's gonna have with CJ Miles, Xavier Henry and Solomon Hill?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hilarious. I think they gave West too much. I think he would have stayed for less. 

They should probably start to worry about George getting unhappy.



HeatWave said:


> Give me Kemba/Lance/MKG vs Wall/Beal/Porter in a 7 game series...I need that


I've heard enough. Top 10 for Charlotte.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> So y'all excited for that SG by committee Indiana's gonna have with CJ Miles, Xavier Henry and Solomon Hill?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I certainly am. Bulls for 1 seed in the East confirmed.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'm so jealous of that sig Aid


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Aid180 said:


> I love Benny the Bull so much. :lol


That sig is awesome too. Never noticed how much Mirotic resembles Divac until I saw that picture :lol Or it could just be the beard


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

yeah pacers just took a step back. LANCE is surely going to stuff that stat sheet in charlotte. 15/5/5 at the very least.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Unless Larry Bird makes a big trade, we are going to have the worst 1-2 combo in the league. George Hill, who is not a point guard at all, at the point and a combo of backups trying their hand. 

It doesn't bother me that Lance is gone. What bothers me is the fact that he left for very little more overall. The deal Larry offered was (I believe) $26 million guaranteed. 

And now, the news that he was set to take Dallas's offer of 2 years / $20 million came out. That tells me that Lance didn't want a long term deal, I guess, so he could really cash in with a bigger deal with the new CBA in a couple of years. Hope it doesn't bite him in the ass when his thick headed decision making rubs the entire league the wrong way and he's labeled a head case.

It's funny though that every other starter (minus Paul George) on our team is very overpaid. I guess Lance don't play that shit.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'm not sure what Charlotte will do because between MKG, Henderson and Stevenson, Stevenson would be the best 6th man candidate given his versatility. Not that it makes a huge deal though, he will play big minutes regardless.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

i expect clifford to roll with a starting line-up of kemba/lance/mkg/vonleh/al


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Vonleh won't start over Zeller. Ideally neither of them should start but Zeller's better.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> i expect clifford to roll with a starting line-up of kemba/lance/mkg/vonleh/al


Lance and MKG are the best players sure but I think they'd like to keep MKG and Lance separate at least some of the time to spread out their perimeter D. Also Lance is a terrible 6th man, imo. 6th men that can play multiple positions are huge. And in saying they'd like to I mean I think it would be a good idea.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

cody is limited to playing in the low post though notorious. imo vonleh would be a better option b/c he's a natural 4 that can serve as a floor spacer. that 3 pointer he can shoot at a high percentage will come in handy. he's also a better defender. no brainer imo.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

ftr, I meant Henderson is a terrible 6th man.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

East wingmen gonna have fits driving past Lance/MKG


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I think Vonleh is terrible, honestly. He really wasn't that good in college and I doubt he'll be much better in the NBA. And I just don't see a rookie Vonleh being a starter on a playoff team.

Zeller is the better player, I'll be shocked if he's not the starter on opening night, assuming the Hornets don't add another quality big.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

he's said to have amazed the scouts in his pre-draft workouts. give it some time. he's long, athletic, can defend, and shoot threes. not to mention he's only 18. sure he's a project right now but I'll venture to say that he'll wind up as one of the top 5 players from this draft class.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Sitting here hoping Minny bites and takes Barnes/Lee/Picks for KMart/Love

Just sitting here and drooling over:
Curry/Livingston/Nedovic
Klay/K-Mart/Crawford
Iggy/Green
Love/Speights
Bogut/Ezeli


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

GSW would still be a 1st round exit :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Why would they take the trade with the KEY piece they wanted removed?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> he's said to have amazed the scouts in his pre-draft workouts. give it some time. he's long, athletic, can defend, and shoot threes. not to mention he's only 18. sure he's a project right now but I'll venture to say that he'll wind up as one of the top 5 players from this draft class.


Er, top 10 maybe, don't see him being a top 5, esp not out of this class.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> GSW would still be a 1st round exit :lmao


Hilarious. They lost in the 2nd round the previous year and lost a 7 game series this year against the Clips w/o our defensive anchor Bogut for the whole series. Arguably one of the endings to the games was skewed in favour of the Clips where it was a clear foul on Steph. 

If that trade for Love goes through, I guarantee they finish top 4 in the West and go to Conf. Finals



JM said:


> Why would they take the trade with the KEY piece they wanted removed?


Because they're not getting Thompson. They're not getting Wiggins from CLE. And they're not going to let him walk for nothing in return. 

With Rubio wanting a max, if they give it to him, I give up on this team, because he's not good enough for a max. With Rubio walking, Love won't have anyone around him, he wants to make the playoffs, not play for the hopeless TWolves.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*sigh*..


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

They are better off trading him for Bennett, Waiters and Picks than trade him for Lee and Barnes. If they are trading him to a team in their conference that team is going to have to blow them away. Name a star other than Chris Paul that has been traded within conference. They want him as far away as possible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Vince Carter


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Ok so that was 10 years ago and fuck you for bringing up the worst trade in NBA history. 

Fact is 90% of the time, the star goes to the other conference. Look back for confirmation if needed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Pau Gasol


Fact of the matter is I think the Wolves will take what they feel is the best deal. I think it's pretty stupid to hold a "No trade in conference" policy. Take the best deal.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

You lost JM..now put yourself 31st on the list


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Barnes/Lee > Bennett/Waiters


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

*If Minnesota takes that deal, I think their fans will actually quit watching. That's a garbage deal. They better make them include Klay Thompson. No matter how many times GS says no, Minny should be persistent. *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Like I said in the chatbox, I don't see the difference between not trading him and trading him for a shit package.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Barnes and Lee is not better than Waiters and Bennett for Minnesota and I'm pretty sure Cleveland has more picks to give than GS. No one wants Lee... 

You guys can look back and come up with the few examples that exist all your want lulz. Look at Hockey, look at basketball, look at Baseball. Teams _prefer_ to trade out of conference/league. If they are mulling over deals they are going to pick the one that sends them to the other conference.

It's more than just taking a shit package. If they don't trade him he will sign with the Lakers. They should be trying to get him in the East. There is nothing wrong with taking Bennett, Waiters and Picks to get him in the East. Upside and picks...


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

jm is strictly referring to SUPERSTARS, i believe. vince was only a superstar for about 2 years and that was long before he was traded.



HeatWave said:


> GSW would still be a 1st round exit :lmao


jm, warriors 20-30.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



₵A$H®;36837497 said:


> *If Minnesota takes that deal, I think their fans will actually quit watching. That's a garbage deal. They better make them include Klay Thompson. No matter how many times GS says no, Minny should be persistent. *


They're not going to trade Klay, nor even budge on it. Klay is off limits, and as overrated as some people think he is, he is currently a top 5 SG in this league, he can shoot the 3, mid range, and finish at the rim. He's lengthy and it's advantageous defensively. 



Notorious said:


> Like I said in the chatbox, I don't see the difference between not trading him and trading him for a shit package.


So you'd rather let him walk for nothing? Barnes would probably be a starter on Minny and I'm sure w/o limited minutes he can produce the same way he did in his first season with GS. Lee is easily a double double guy on every given night.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

And he's slow, a defensive liability and overpaid. Lee is not very good at basketball and as a piece for a superstar in the league, completely terrible.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Barnes and Lee is not better than Waiters and Bennett for Minnesota and I'm pretty sure Cleveland has more picks to give than GS. No one wants Lee...
> 
> You guys can look back and come up with the few examples that exist all your want lulz. Look at Hockey, look at basketball, look at Baseball. Teams _prefer_ to trade out of conference/league. If they are mulling over deals they are going to pick the one that sends them to the other conference.
> 
> It's more than just taking a shit package. If they don't trade him he will sign with the Lakers. They should be trying to get him in the East. There is nothing wrong with taking Bennett, Waiters and Picks to get him in the East. Upside and picks...


Lol Bennett is trash. And Love isn't going to the Lakers. He wants to WIN. Lakers are going to be trash this season, and next season. Kobe is not Kobe anymore. Get over it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Lee is the definition of empty stats and Barnes is a scrub that's still living off his high school/college hype.

So what JM? They can trade him and he still leaves the team they trade him to. The point of making a trade is benefit their team. How is it benefiting their team to trade Love for a bag of shit just to say "Oh well we traded him". I know Rondo isn't as good as him, but I'd rather lose him for nothing than trade him for a bunch of scrub role players and late 1st-2nd round picks.

- Chris Paul was traded for Eric Gordon, Al-Farouq Aminu, Chris Kaman and the 2012 #10 pick (Which became Austin Rivers)
- Deron Williams was traded for Derrick Favors, Devin Harris and the 2011 #3 pick (Which became Enes Kanter)
- James Harden was traded for Kevin Martin, Jeremy Lamb and the 2013 #12 pick (Which became Steven Adams)
- Carmelo Anthony was traded for Danilo Gallinari, Wilson Chandler, Raymond Felton, Timofey Mozgov and the 2014 #12 pick which they traded to Orlando
- Dwight Howard was traded for Arron Afflalo, Nikola Vucevic, Mo Harkless, and a boatload of picks including the 2014 #12 pick mentioned above
- Even damn Jrue Holiday was traded for Nerlens Noel and the 2014 #10 pick

Notice something in all these trades? Even though I personally don't like it I'd say there's a much high chance Love gets traded for Waiters, Bennett and picks than traded for Lee & Barnes.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

If you think the Lakers aren't going to win again very soon then you are delusional...

Bennett will be better this year. Much better.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Lee not good at basketball :rudy

He's a shit defender (Knicks fans didnt call him "The Doorman" for nothing), but he's still a solid player


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

People that read my posts will know that I say "not very good at basketball/baseball/football" sarcastically.

Fact is however, he is a terrible option for Minnesota to look at when trading their franchise player. He holds very little trade value, has a terrible contract, is on the wrong side of 30. Need I go on?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

@Noto I fail to understand how Lee is empty stats on a good team. He can score just as well with his left as he can with his right. Sure he lacks defensively, but that's what Bogut and Iggy are there to make up for it. He can pass very well inside the paint. He's not _TERRIBLE_, he's still a decent player.



JM said:


> If you think the Lakers aren't going to win again very soon then you are delusional...
> 
> Bennett will be better this year. Much better.


I'm so scared of the team that is Randle (the guy who was determined to have an NBA ready body to dominate in the paint and is struggling to do so in Summer League), a washed up Kobe, and Sir Swaggy P.

And Bennett will continue to be trash.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Love won't be traded to the Warriors; Timberwolves aren't that dumb to trade away their superstar to be even more mediocre for the next several years.

Only reason the trade is being talked again is to bait the Cavs. But honestly, if I'm the Cavs, I'll just wait until trade deadline so the Wolves will be desperate and they'll sell Love for cheap.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> Lee is the definition of empty stats and Barnes is a scrub that's still living off his high school/college hype.
> 
> *So what JM? They can trade him and he still leaves the team they trade him to. The point of making a trade is benefit their team. How is it benefiting their team to trade Love for a bag of shit just to say "Oh well we traded him". I know Rondo isn't as good as him, but I'd rather lose him for nothing than trade him for a bunch of scrub role players and late 1st-2nd round picks*.
> 
> - Chris Paul was traded for Eric Gordon, Al-Farouq Aminu, Chris Kaman and the 2012 #10 pick (Which became Austin Rivers)
> - Deron Williams was traded for Derrick Favors, Devin Harris and the 2011 #3 pick (Which became Enes Kanter)
> - James Harden was traded for Kevin Martin, Jeremy Lamb and the 2013 #12 pick (Which became Steven Adams)
> - Carmelo Anthony was traded for Danilo Gallinari, Wilson Chandler, Raymond Felton, Timofey Mozgov and the 2014 #12 pick which they traded to Orlando
> - Dwight Howard was traded for Arron Afflalo, Nikola Vucevic, Mo Harkless, and a boatload of picks including the 2014 #12 pick mentioned above
> - Even damn Jrue Holiday was traded for Nerlens Noel and the 2014 #10 pick
> 
> Notice something in all these trades? Even though I personally don't like it I'd say there's a much high chance Love gets traded for Waiters, Bennett and picks than traded for Lee & Barnes.


Agreed. Wolves are gonna be terrible either way, and better to just be terrible and get high picks than pay scrubs to still be terrible.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Lol Bennett is trash.


you've deduced this how exactly? have you considered that he served as tristan's back-up for an entire season and just may have been a victim of mike brown's abominable offensive system? he only averaged 12 minutes per game btw, tell me more about this assessment of yours.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> I'm so scared of the team that is Randle (the guy who was determined to have an NBA ready body to dominate in the paint and is struggling to do so in Summer League), a washed up Kobe, and Sir Swaggy P.
> 
> And Bennett will continue to be trash.


Everytime they've been bad in the past they simply retool and are great again. This will happen again. As far as I know the Lakers are still the Lakers are they not? Still play in LA? Still the marquee franchise? Nothing has changed.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> People that read my posts will know that I say "not very good at basketball/baseball/football" sarcastically.
> 
> Fact is however, he is a terrible option for Minnesota to look at when trading their franchise player. He holds very little trade value, has a terrible contract, is on the wrong side of 30. Need I go on?


He would be terrible for them monetarily, but it depends on if they still want to try and be "competitive" :jordan4

That'd be a mistake imo, but Lee would help with that moreso than Bennett


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Those GS and Cleveland deals aren't going anywhere, they can get those same deals at the trade deadline. They might well keep Love for half a season and see if they can convince him to come back next season. Unfortunately though I think Love wants to be a Laker, I honestly don't think he gives a shit about winning, he just wants to be the man in a major market.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> So what JM? They can trade him and he still leaves the team they trade him to. The point of making a trade is benefit their team. How is it benefiting their team to trade Love for a bag of shit just to say "Oh well we traded him". I know Rondo isn't as good as him, but I'd rather lose him for nothing than trade him for a bunch of scrub role players and late 1st-2nd round picks.


He will sign an extension with Cleveland. If they let him walk he will sign with the Lakers. Him on the Cavs is better for Minnesota than him on the Lakers.

Waiters can be good if used right. Bennett is a wild card. He should be better. Picks are picks.

They need to try to take some control of the situation like I said. I don't see any problem with taking a chance on Waiters and Bennett, *ensuring they are terrible this year and get a high pick* and getting some picks from Cleveland. 

The bolded part is as key as anything. Love will keep them competitive this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

How do you know? You can't just assume Love will sign an extension with Cleveland because with someone with SOURCES said he would. Dwight Howard left the Lakers after one year, it's really not hard of a scenario to see Love walking away from Cleveland or whatever team he's traded to after one year, if they're willing to trade for him without an agreed extension.

Since I'm assuming Minnesota would be keeping Kevin Martin and they already have a similar player in Shabazz (Who will get increased PT this year), what's the point of them having Waiters? They already have Rubio playing the point, they just drafted LaVine to be a combo guard off the bench. Why should Waiters be enticing to them when they already have young guys playing his position? Not to mention that Waiters has attitude issues and his contract expires soon.

Bennett is coming off one of the worst seasons in NBA history, you can say he may have potential, but his value is probably at an all-time low right now. You saying he should be better is meaningless when there's nowhere to go but up based on the season he had last year.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Catsaregreat said:


> I think Love wants to be a Laker


2:03






not convinced.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Also, Lee's contract maybe be bad numbers wise, but not length wise. He's only has 1 year after this season. If the Wolves are gonna keep Love, GS could just move him with a pick or two and sign Love outright. Doesn't make sense for them to include Klay in any deals.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Notorious said:


> How do you know? You can't just assume Love will sign an extension with Cleveland because with someone with SOURCES said he would. Dwight Howard left the Lakers after one year, it's really not hard of a scenario to see Love walking away from Cleveland or whatever team he's traded to after one year, if they're willing to trade for him without an agreed extension.
> 
> Since I'm assuming Minnesota would be keeping Kevin Martin and they already have a similar player in Shabazz (Who will get increased PT this year), what's the point of them having Waiters? They already have Rubio playing the point, they just drafted LaVine to be a combo guard off the bench. Why should Waiters be enticing to them when they already have young guys playing his position? Not to mention that Waiters has attitude issues and his contract expires soon.
> 
> Bennett is coming off one of the worst seasons in NBA history, you can say he may have potential, but his value is probably at an all-time low right now. You saying he should be better is meaningless when there's nowhere to go but up based on the season he had last year.


I'm pretty sure you've said in the past that he will be a Laker. 

How do any of us know anything with certainty till in happens? We're all just spitballing. It's fun. 

Waiters is an asset. It's not always about filling holes. They are trading a superstar. They should be getting assets back, not trying to fill positional holes.

Bennett will be better. If he's not, I was wrong. Again, we're all spittballing. Again, it's fun.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> jm, warriors 20-30.


If I ever catch you on the streets....


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> *THE QUEST TO FIND HEATWAVE'S FAVOURITE TEAM*
> 
> 1)
> 2)
> 3) Nuggets
> 4)
> 5) Heat
> 6)
> 7)
> 8) Hornets
> 9) Wizards
> 10) Pistons
> 11)
> 12)
> 13)
> 14)
> 15)
> 16)
> 17)
> 18)
> 19)
> 20) Warriors
> 21)
> 22)
> 23)
> 24)
> 25) Bulls
> 26)
> 27) Cavaliers
> 28) Raptors
> 29) Jazz
> 30) Knicks


Just keeping everyone up to date on this.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> 2:03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not convinced.


Love already said LAL/GS/NYK/CHI are the teams he's interested in.

I'd say the Lakers are last of those 4 tbh.



JM said:


> Just keeping everyone up to date on this.


should just put GS as 26. Sounds like Heatwave thinks of them as a joke squad


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Champ said:


> you've deduced this how exactly? have you considered that he served as tristan's back-up for an entire season and just may have been a victim of mike brown's abominable offensive system? he only averaged 12 minutes per game btw, tell me more about this assessment of yours.


Bennett received his opportunity at the start of the season, remember how long it took him to score 1 basket????? A couple games?? TRASH.



JM said:


> Everytime they've been bad in the past they simply retool and are great again. This will happen again. As far as I know the Lakers are still the Lakers are they not? Still play in LA? Still the marquee franchise? Nothing has changed.


Times change.



Catsaregreat said:


> Those GS and Cleveland deals aren't going anywhere, they can get those same deals at the trade deadline. They might well keep Love for half a season and see if they can convince him to come back next season. Unfortunately though I think Love wants to be a Laker, I honestly don't think he gives a shit about winning, he just wants to be the man in a major market.


I swear Love said he wants to make the Playoffs...



ABrown said:


> Also, Lee's contract maybe be bad numbers wise, but not length wise. He's only has 1 year after this season. If the Wolves are gonna keep Love, GS could just move him with a pick or two and sign Love outright. Doesn't make sense for them to include Klay in any deals.


Never even thought of that ^ (Y)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> I'm pretty sure you've said in the past that he will be a Laker.
> 
> How do any of us know anything with certainty till in happens? We're all just spitballing. It's fun.
> 
> Waiters is an asset. It's not always about filling holes. They are trading a superstar. They should be getting assets back, not trying to fill positional holes.
> 
> Bennett will be better. If he's not, I was wrong. Again, we're all spittballing. Again, it's fun.


I also thought there was no chance LeBron would go back to Cleveland and no chance Dwight would leave LA. It's not a foregone conclusion that Love will go to the Lakers if he hits free agency.

Waiters is a one-dimensional volume scorer with alleged attitude issues, it's pretty easy to see how teams wouldn't view him as a valuable asset.

Like I said Bennett was beyond awful last year, there's nowhere to go but up. Not to mention that any picks they would get from Cleveland would all be late 1sts.

I'm looking at this from a Minnesota point of view. Both Lee/Barnes/picks and Waiters/Bennett/picks are terrible packages for arguably the best PF in the NBA. Like I said, I'd rather keep him on the roster and try to make the playoffs then let him walk for nothing and bottom out than trade him for a blatant terrible package just to say "Oh well, we traded him".


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



ABrown said:


> Sounds like Heatwave thinks of them as a joke squad


No, I think adding another shooter in Love isn't a solution or will get them over the hump


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Times change.


Do you actually believe that? Like seriously?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I hope Cavs gives Wiggins his rookie contract so this Love trade talks dies down and then you'll all see that Minny never wanted to make business with Golden State in the first place.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> No, I think adding another shooter in Love isn't a solution or will get them over the hump


Love isn't just a shooter. He's a better defender, can finish at the rim and is a lot younger. He still has a lot of room to improve. He will also take a lot of attention off of Curry and Klay, 2 players who already hit a numerous amount of ridiculous shots with hands in their faces, and pull up for 3 pointers instead of laying it up. Also when it comes to the 4th, having CURRY, KLAY, IGGY & LOVE, being able to take the final shot of the game is nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Love is probably the worst PF defender in the league...

Certainly among starters.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Do you actually believe that? Like seriously?


Boston is no longer the powerhouse it once was, Clippers are now better than the Lakers. Yeah things happen, nothing is permanent.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> No, I think adding another shooter in Love isn't a solution or will get them over the hump


what would in your opinion?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



ABrown said:


> what would in your opinion?


a big with a superb post up game


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Btw, the Wizards just acquired DeJuan Blair.

Projected 10-man rotation as of now:
WALL/Dre Miller
BEAL/Webster
TRUTH/Porter
Nene/HUMP
GORTAT/Blair

Not too bad...


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Do you actually believe that? Like seriously?


I dunno. both Melo and Bron never really considered them. Which big free agents in the next few years do you think could go there? I don't see Love or LMA going there. Maybe Rondo and/or Gasol. They won't sniff KD.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Westbrook and Love.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



HeatWave said:


> a big with a superb post up game


Lee has a pretty good post up game.. 

Warriors biggest problems last year were the injuries to Iggy and Bogut. Iggy said it himself that after his injury, he felt extremely cautious on the offensive end. In the beginning of last season, the Warriors were one of the hottest teams and suffered horrendously after his injury due to the lackluster bench. Bogut suffered an injury at the worst possible time, Ezeli was out, so we had to go with Jermaine, who actually performed pretty well for us. Also a lack of a back up PG, it just was not working out with Bazemore, Blake, or Crawford. With Livingston now I think it will be 10x better. Livingston's style of play is great and his presence in the paint will be useful. He is a great distributor.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Kidd using Giannis as a point guard?? Kidd could be a genius if Giannis ends up playing like Magic Johnson but he'd look like an idiot if this fails.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

The Bucks have nothing to lose anyway


----------



## ABrown

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Westbrook and Love.


so Love is gonna sign there and wait 2 more years HOPING Westbrook comes? Don't see it. I think he signs with a team that has an established star right now.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

GIANNIS to make history. first 6'11 point guard in the nba :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



ABrown said:


> so Love is gonna sign there and wait 2 more years HOPING Westbrook comes? Don't see it. I think he signs with a team that has an established star right now.


Love will play with Kobe next year if he goes. It's 1 year. They'll make promises. It's LA. They'll figure it out.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Guys. The Christmas Jerseys will not have sleeves on them this year. :mark:










They have first names on the back instead.


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

lol?

Good lord the geeks that go out and NEED TO BUY THESE.


----------



## RyanPelley

Hmm, reading now that Lance thought Indy's offer was an insult, immediately declined and didn't give them a chance to match Charlotte's offer. Hope pisses MJ off and gets benched.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



JM said:


> Love will play with Kobe next year if he goes. It's 1 year. They'll make promises. It's LA. They'll figure it out.


Kobe just isn't Kobe anymore.


----------



## Tony

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Aid180 said:


> Guys. The Christmas Jerseys will not have sleeves on them this year. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have first names on the back instead.


It actually looks nice. It's a bit weird that they'll have their first names on the back of their jerseys but at least it isn't fucking sleeves.


----------



## Aid

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I'm sure the first name jerseys will sell well for guys with better or more interesting first names, like Kobe, Dirk, Taj, LeBron, Aidan, Kyrie, and Jabari. At least over guys like Michael, Andrew, Derrick, and such.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Warriors sign Brandon Rush on a 2 yr $2.5 mill deal.

Uh I don't know how to feel??


----------



## JM

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Canadian's MERRY MAPLE CHRISTMAS said:


> Kobe just isn't Kobe anymore.


Kobe with another star will be ok. Someone to take the load off him a bit. Kobe is still Kobe for as long as his body holds up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Aid180 said:


> Guys. The Christmas Jerseys will not have sleeves on them this year. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have first names on the back instead.


I hope the NBA ditches the sleeve jerseys altogether. First names on the jersey should be fine.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

To be honest I really liked these :'(


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*










*Embiid is comedy* :banderas


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Childish Mikino said:


> Kobe just isn't Kobe anymore.


oh so you've seen him play for an extended time and healthy? do you have visual evidence? can i see? at least provide a recap of what he was liking play healthy and well, id love to know since you clearly seen what i havent.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> oh so you've seen him play for an extended time and healthy? do you have visual evidence? can i see? at least provide a recap of what he was liking play healthy and well, id love to know since you clearly seen what i havent.


Go back to when he returned, right before he got injured AGAIN. He played like SHIT. *Closes briefcase*

That'll remain the verdict until he can prove otherwise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Derrick Rose is one of the worst players in the league. Case closed guys, he played like shit in the 12 games he was back.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Derrick Rose is one of the worst players in the league. Case closed guys, he played like shit in the 12 games he was back.


Kobe Bryant isn't the same player he was a couple years ago. Rose isn't the same player he was pre-injury. The difference is Rose isn't OLD like Kobe. Age is a factor.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Yeah but you're just talking out of your ass with no proof. Why not wait and see rather than assume?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Yeah but you're just talking out of your ass with no proof. Why not wait and see rather than assume?


Because that's all every single person has been doing in this thread the past couple of pages, ASSUMING. 

And I am talking with proof. He came back in 2013 vs the Raptors, he WAS NOT himself. He was TRASH. He continued to be TRASH until suffering another injury. I am not expecting him to come back any better after missing such an amount of time, that is only the normal thing to presume from anyone's perspective. He's at the age where severe injuries complicate the ability to play at a high level. Stop being ignorant and riding Kobe's dick because he might be your fave player or because he's playing for your favourite team. I am waiting to see him prove me wrong, I really am, I want nothing more than the league to have a bunch of great players and great teams. But for now I'm basing it off facts of what we seen when he returned to the court.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

He played 6 games. In his sixth game back he shot 9/18 for 21 points and 4 boards, so no, he did not continue to play like shit and show no signs of improvement, it was the opposite. 



And all you ever do is dickride your favorite players from your TEAMS, so pls get out with that shit.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Meh who cares about Kobe anymore, he'll be out of the league soon enough. Not much he can do now in the ultra competitive west. Should move east.


----------



## Notorious

*The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a B...*

Pacers signed Rodney Stuckey to help with their SG by committee.

:duck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

I still find it lulzy the Pacers were trying to convince Lance to make less than George Hill. :ti


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Rodney Stuckey.... Guh, at least it's a cheap signing. 

At this point, I think the best option is to start CJ Watson and move George Hill to SG (since he's not a fucking point guard, at all). Watson and Hill played well together at times last season. Lineup of Watson - Hill - George - West - Hibbert / with Stuckey and Miles getting good minutes off the bench.

But, just for the hell of it:


----------



## watts63

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*


----------



## JM

I think the big thing was the fact that Kobe played his preseason games in the regular season last year. This year he will play them in the preseason. He will be better. He won't let himself not be...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

Was Kobe even 100% healthy last season? Sure didn't look like it :hmm:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*

How the hell did the Lakers get Ed Davis that cheap? :shocked: I didn't know the Memphis benching dipped his value that low.

Damn. I wish the best of luck for Ed Davis. Wish he came back for the Raps; he would've been a perfect fit and would have fit for this season's theme of "coming home".


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I guess I'm psychic cause I'm not a geek.

THAT'S SO CANADIAN, IT'S THE FUTURE HE CAN SEE~


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Slightly off-topic but does anyone have league pass or ballsteams? If so, which one would you recommend? I'm asking since I'm tired of watching games on terrible low quality streams.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a B...*



Notorious said:


> Pacers signed Rodney Stuckey to help with their SG by committee.
> 
> :duck
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Someone gotta change the locks on the doors so Larry cant get in..He's just destroying them


----------



## seabs

*Re: The homeless in Cleveland should pool together their money and buy LeBron a Bicyc*



Childish Mikino said:


> Kobe Bryant isn't the same player he was a couple years ago. Rose isn't the same player he was pre-injury. The difference is Rose isn't OLD like Kobe. Age is a factor.





Childish Mikino said:


> Because that's all every single person has been doing in this thread the past couple of pages, ASSUMING.
> 
> And I am talking with proof. He came back in 2013 vs the Raptors, he WAS NOT himself. He was TRASH. He continued to be TRASH until suffering another injury. I am not expecting him to come back any better after missing such an amount of time, that is only the normal thing to presume from anyone's perspective. *He's at the age where severe injuries complicate the ability to play at a high level.* Stop being ignorant and riding Kobe's dick because he might be your fave player or because he's playing for your favourite team. I am waiting to see him prove me wrong, I really am, I want nothing more than the league to have a bunch of great players and great teams. But for now I'm basing it off facts of what we seen when he returned to the court.


*That's the case at any age. It doesn't matter if you're 23 or 33, spending so long out with the major injuries Rose has had will severely impact the level you can play at. It's not like there's isn't a multitude of sportsmen in any sport who suffered serious injuries and couldn't play at the same level upon return. 

Also pretty silly to expect Kobe to play at his usual standard immediate upon return after a lengthy spell out. Again, pretty much every sportsmen needs time to get back into the groove and refind their form. 

Oh and you're not talking with proof because you're sample size of games is way too small to judge on top of being straight off the back of a serious injury. You can't really make that argument for Kobe and then say it doesn't apply to Rose. Fucked up leg is a fucked up leg. It's rare that players come back from serious injuries the same but it's just stupid to expect them to come back at their previous level immediately. *


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I expect some continued natural regression from Kobe but he will still be Kobe. He won't let himself not be great. And saying that sounds stupid I know but if anyone this applies to it is Kobe. 

Fuck Kobe.

Lakers will be great again soon, everyone can bank on that. Look at how they were before they got Pau. Shaq was gone, there was all the talk of Kobe wanting to leave for Chicago. Then, bing bang boom they got Pau and were champions again. This has happened before. They will be fine. Sadly.

Fuck the Lakers.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*@Joel Anthony*

*I think Kilpatrick seems mad he was undrafted *:banderas

*Look what happens when they give him 20+ to work with. He went off yet again yesterday. I hope the Sixers really give him a roster spot. They're still rebuilding, so it's not like it wouldn't hurt anything. He did so much for UC and I want him to make it. The Sixers fans seem to really love him too* 

http://www.libertyballers.com/2014/7/13/5894993/shaun-kilpatrick-impresses-in-vegas-debut


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'm sure 25 year old Derrick Rose will have an easier time recovering than turning 36 years old Kobe. If you deny that a 10 year age gap is a factor, you're insane.


----------



## seabs

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*It's not as simple as x is younger than y so will recover quicker than y though. There's a load of other factors to consider such as drive and desire to get back to their best and how well their injuries actually heal up. For Rose permanent damage beyond proper repair may have been done whereas Kobe can come back from his injury and be where he was when he got injured. It depends on the injury and how well the body recovers which isn't entirely dependent on age. If I've got a weaker body that can't recover from serious injury as well as someone's body twice my age then it's entirely possible the older guy recovers better than the younger guy.*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Yeah I realize that age isn't the only factor. But I'm just saying Kobe is at a disadvantage because he's approaching the wrong side of 30's, he's nearing 40 for god's sake. It's not that he's broken beyond repair or anything, it's that even with his drive and determination, the amount of work he is going to put in is going to take a toll on him. 

But you know what, what good is it to argue this. I guess we'll see in a couple of months. Just remember this, because I'm intrigued to see what he does.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*The Cavs are now on board to make a deal to get Love; sacrificing Wiggins. Go for it Cleveland :clap.*

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/07/17/report-cavaliers-willing-to-trade-andrew-wiggins-for-kevin-love/

http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_26167591/lebron-james-eyes-timberwolves-kevin-love-cavs?source=rss


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

If I'm the Cavs and already discussing trade with Minny, I would might as well want to trade for more than just Love. I would want Dieng to compliment Love's playstyle ala Tyson Chandler for Dirk and address the lack of incapable defender of the Cavs. Adding Dieng to the package would probably cost more than just Wiggins and fillers but I would still be willing to give up players like Waiters, Thompson just to add Dieng in the package.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

The Wolves aren't gonna trade Dieng. If the Cavs want a center from Minnesota they better settle for Pekovic.

I really don't see any chance Minnesota gives up both Love and Dieng in any trade.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Adding Pekovic is totally going to solve Cavs' defense. I mean the Pekovic/Love twin tower combo worked so well in Minny. /s

Pekovic is just as a defensive liability as Love. Pek is a good player but he doesn't compliment Love's game since his defense is non-existant. Cavs don't need another scorer if they get Love; they'll get enough scoring from LeBron, Irving, Love, etc. Cavs would need a player that anchor their defense. Pekovic doesn't fit that role.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I was being sarcastic, I know Pekovic wouldn't be a good fit there and they probably wouldn't be able to afford both him & Love anyway.

But I'd say there's a much better chance of the Cavs giving up Wiggins than there is of Minnesota giving up Dieng. The Wolves would be retarded to give him up along with Love.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo Wiggins ;_;


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> I was being sarcastic, I know Pekovic wouldn't be a good fit there and they probably wouldn't be able to afford both him & Love anyway.
> 
> But I'd say there's a much better chance of the Cavs giving up Wiggins than there is of Minnesota giving up Dieng. The Wolves would be retarded to give him up along with Love.


I'm bad at reading sarcasm.

But if I'm the Cavs, I'd be willing to give up Thompson, Bennett, and Varejao just to add Dieng in the trade.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Lakers got Boozer :ti


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

So the Lakers pretty much traded Gasol for Boozer.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> Lakers got Boozer :ti


I was like :westbrook3


----------



## Catsaregreat

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

lol knew there was no way Cleveland got Love without Wiggins. Gonna be a lot of fun watching Rubio run the floor with Wiggins. Gonna be a lethal defensive backcourt too.

Watch the Warriors suddenly willing to include Klay now lol


----------



## Aid

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> So the Lakers pretty much traded Gasol for Boozer.


Almost. Except they only have to pay $2 million instead of $16 Million. And they don't get a pick from Chicago.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Adding Pekovic is totally going to solve Cavs' defense. I mean the Pekovic/Love twin tower combo worked so well in Minny. /s
> 
> Pekovic is just as a defensive liability as Love. Pek is a good player but he doesn't compliment Love's game since his defense is non-existant. Cavs don't need another scorer if they get Love; they'll get enough scoring from LeBron, Irving, Love, etc. Cavs would need a player that anchor their defense. Pekovic doesn't fit that role.


Loving all this T-pups talk. My work seats are right by the baseline and I sat next to Pek more than once this year since his disabled ass couldn't get on the court. His contract is bad, his health is worse. Gorgui is over big time and on a rookie deal, didn't play much under Rick "I hate rookies" Adleman until the end of the season. I can't see him getting dished but understand Cavs wanting him.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Dr. Rhett Henley said:


> Loving all this T-pups talk. My work seats are right by the baseline and I sat next to Pek more than once this year since his disabled ass couldn't get on the court. His contract is bad, his health is worse. Gorgui is over big time and on a rookie deal, didn't play much under Rick "I hate rookies" Adleman until the end of the season. I can't see him getting dished but understand Cavs wanting him.


Gorgui is perfect for the Cavs which is why if I were the Cavs, I'd be wiling to give up anyone aside from Irving and LeBron to include him the trade. Not only is he a defender, but he's a double double guy. I mean he had a 20/20 game in his rookie year and he can play defense!


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> Lakers got Boozer :ti


There's the STAR that they were clamoring for. :hayden3


----------



## chronoxiong

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Have fun Lakers with his lack of defense!


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Even though the Lakers got rid of D'Antoni, this Boozer signing negated D'antoni's departure. Lakers are going to be a bottom 3 defensive team no doubt with Boozer on board.


----------



## RobVanDingus

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

A Wolves team featuring Wiggins and Bennett has me somewhat intrigued. I'm hoping Bennett turns out to be a force, especially with how terrible he was last year.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I dont see much hope in Wiggins career if he ends up in Minny. 100% serious. fuck the cavs and fuck the wolves.


----------



## padraic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

regards to rose, i dont see him being anything close to what he was before. he'll be closer to the 12 game stretch we saw before his last injury. he is (or was) supremely gifted slasher. unless he rounded out his game hes done. kobe already has a rounded game, i can see him coming back easier than rose. 

regards to the cavs, fuck them if we have to give up wiggins for love. wiggins can guard the other teams best scorer and take a load off lebron every night, extending his career and making him more deadly every game offensively. love plays no defense.

when bennett was healthy and in shape last year he had a great stretch of games. he can spread the floor, he can bang down low and grab rebounds, why not just let him develop? lebron said himself this is going to be a process, dont be afraid to see what you have before throwing it at someone who may not even be better for the team.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

LeBron will be 30 in a few months. He wants to win now. Not wait for a bunch of 19 & 20 year olds to pan out, if they ever do.


----------



## padraic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

do you have his number, can you hook me up?


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I don't need his number to know something that's common sense. Are you really that naive to think LeBron signed in Cleveland hoping to maybe win a title four years from now?

I swear if Wiggins wasn't being falsely compared to all-time greats when he was coming out of high school, no one would be batting an eye at him being traded for Love.


----------



## padraic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

the tone of that letter was different than what youre saying lol. i just think its funny you think you know what he wants when you dont. the age hes at, the maturity level hes shown, the team he went back to, i think he wants to build a different legacy. i dont think hes chasing rings anymore.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Of course it was. Did you see the backlash LeBron got when he went to Miami and said he wanted to win multiple titles? It's no coincidence that in the letter to Cleveland he went out of his way not to say anything about winning titles soon.

LeBron wants to win now and who do you think puts him in better position to do so? A 25 year perennial All-NBA power forward or a 19 year old that's never played an NBA game before?


----------



## padraic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

that was years ago dude, people grow up and change.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

lol. This is the NBA, man. Don't be naive. LeBron wants to win now and there's nothing wrong with that. You really think LeBron went to the Cavs with the expectation to start winning titles there when he's 33-34? The Cavs fans who don't want to give up Wiggins for Love remind me of the Celtic fans who didn't want to trade the young stud Al Jefferson for KG.

Here's the facts. As much potential as you think Wiggins has, no one knows how good or bad he will be in his career. There's a 50/50 chance he ends up being a bust. Kevin Love is a multi-time All-Star/All-NBA power forward who might not have even reached his peak yet. There's a good chance Wiggins never becomes as good as he is.

To me it's a no-brainer to take Love. I mean if you can get Love without trading Wiggins then obviously you take that route, but if I had to choose between the two give me the 25 year old PF putting up 25/12.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/source...love-he-wants-him-in-cleveland-004328084.html

The off-season just got interesting again :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*










Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Now there's reports coming out that Cavs are standing firm on Wiggins. Will not trade him. This public power struggle between Cavs & LeBron is not a good sign. Should be on the same page a week after signing. Gonna be an interesting time there until he signs long term...IF he stays


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

the power struggle is stupid. he needs to sit down and shut the fuck up because trying too hard to appease him is how they fucked up everything up the first time. SHUT UP LEBRON. Love won't get you any championships while Wiggins at least has the potential to develop into a player that could. 


The Cavs with Love would not be, imo, better than the Heat last year. They aren't competing this year regardless of who they get simply because of all the circumstances outside of Lebron such as them having a new coach, a bunch of young talent that haven't even had a winning season in the NBA yet, etc. There's no need to rush the process because Lebron is already impatient two weeks after signing, if the reports are true.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Best case scenario for Wiggins IMO is being a Paul George type player. He is not the generational player he was hyped to be coming out of high school.

I personally don't think he'll be a better player than Love but that's at least debatable. Fact of the matter is that LeBron is going to be 30 before the end of this year, the guy more than likely does not want to spend his last remaining prime years playing babysitter waiting for Kyrie, Wiggins & Bennett to mature and for the latter two to pan out, if they do, and really who can blame him.

It's obvious that his motive for coming back to Cleveland goes beyond basketball but I doubt he came there expecting to wait, the guy wants to win now while he's still in his prime and who can blame him.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

NOTO you're doing exactly what you're telling people that they shouldn't do. Predicting how good Wiggins will be. 

Hi NOTO.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I never said no one's allowed to predict what they think Wiggins will be. I just said no one knows. And that goes for everyone in the draft, each year. We all make "educated guesses" to try to project what they will be but no one really knows how their careers will go, what skills will translate at the pro level, what improvements they will make it, etc. The draft is a crapshoot for a reason.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

My 2 biggest things questions A: Were the Cavs the only team in the running for LeBron willing to offer/give him an 2 yr deal with the 1 yr opt out clause and B: if Cavs werent willing to give him that, would he have still signed

This struggle to or to not reconstruct the roster between both sides almost feels like they never discussed this during the recruiting/negotiating process, just the contract. Both sides at least publicly, should be in unison at least right now


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> I never said no one's allowed to predict what they think Wiggins will be. I just said no one knows. And that goes for everyone in the draft, each year. We all make "educated guesses" to try to project what they will be but no one really knows how their careers will go, what skills will translate at the pro level, what improvements they will make it, etc. The draft is a crapshoot for a reason.


And you don't know just as much as anyone else doesn't know. 

Trading Wiggins could be franchise suicide for Cleveland. It could. It's obviously something to consider when trading a player like Wiggins.

If they didn't trade him I wouldn't blame them at all.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kings reportedly re-opening trade talks with Pistons for Josh Smith 


I assume it's because they need his outside shooting...:side:


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Noto saying Wiggins cant be a generational talent based off nothing is UNFAIR. 



he can literally land anywhere between an athletic wing defender to a megastar. Not sure how you've already ruled him out of being a megastar.



we know what Love is and what Love is going to be. I don't think anyone here really expects him to make huge strides from where he is now, which is an exceptionally great stretch four btw, but his lack of defense can be playoff suicide for a contender. He gets exposed regularly in the regular season, can you imagine what would happen when coaches start targeting him in the playoffs? I think it'd go very much like Harden's experiences in the playoffs thus far.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'm disappointed ISAIAH is gone.

RUDY/Smith/ISAIAH/Cousins would be epic for unforced jumpers.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kings/Rockets/Bucks going after Bledsoe


THE KINGS ARE GOING AFTER BLEDSOE


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



I know I don't know for sure. What is your point? Once again, I never said no one's allowed to predict how Wiggins or any of these other rookies careers will go. But at the end of the day we (That's everyone including myself) just make educated guess to project how their careers will go, but really we have no idea. That's why the draft is a crapshoot.

I personally think Wiggins won't live up to the hype he had coming out of high school but I don't know for sure. Just like Magic or whoever else who thinks he's gonna be a franchise player has no clue. We're all just making "educated guesses".

You're right, Cleveland could trade Wiggins and he ends up proving me wrong and becoming a megastar. Or they can keep Wiggins he never pans out and in the end we look back at Cleveland years from now and say "LOL, can you believe they had the opportunity to trade for Kevin Love and passed on it"

I never ruled him out of anything. I said I don't think it will happen, I never said there's no chance it happens. Personally I need to see more from Wiggins before I buy into this generational player hype. He got a lot coming out of high school and didn't live up to it in college. Let's see if he does in the pros. I like the kid, not like I'm rooting against him.

For the record I said to win NOW, meaning NOW, the next few years, I think the Cavs have a better chance with a 25 year old prime Kevin Love than a 19 year old Andrew Wiggins that will more than likely still be developing and trying to find his niche in the NBA.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*Noel, Kilpatrick, & Dougie McBuckets* :mark:


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'm not even convinced of that honestly. There is a chance they can use Wiggins defence more than Love's offence. It's not like they lack offence.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> I'm not even convinced of that honestly. There is a chance they can use Wiggins defence more than Love's offence. It's not like they lack offence.


They lack outside shooting around LeBron, no? LeBron needs space..Defenses crowd paint and force others to hit from long distance, other than Kyrie and Mike Miller, can anyone do it consistently?


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

There will still be an extended adjustment period like every other young player goes through.

I think Wiggins has elite defensive potential but he's going to be facing a level of competition like he's never seen before. He's still a few years away from being that guy who you can rely on to put on the opposing team's best perimeter player each and every night. I think he'll be able to hold his own definitely but I mean when do you ever hear about rookies coming into the NBA shutting down veterans? It's virtually unheard of. He's going to have growing pains on both ends like every other young player.

As far as Love's offense goes, unless Wiggins took some huge jump between college and pros, he's not going to be reliable on offense. Tristan Thompson & Anderson Varejao certainly aren't reliable on offense. Like HeatWave said, they have no outside shooting threats other than Kyrie & Mike Miller. Love meanwhile is one of the best offensive big men in the game.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Why would Bledsoe want such a ridiculous contract after just one season in Phoenix... oh wait, he has Rich Paul as his agent :side:


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Like UDFK said, I HIGHLY doubt they win this year anyway and Wiggins could be a difference maker by next season. He could be. He could be this year. Less likely but possible.

I really don't think this is a no brainer. They should be thinking long and hard about this one.



HeatWave said:


> They lack outside shooting around LeBron, no? LeBron needs space..Defenses crowd paint and force others to hit from long distance, other than Kyrie and Mike Miller, can anyone do it consistently?


Theoretically. Games need to be played to fully know though. You don't need Kevin Love to have outside shooting though. There are other guys that can hit 3s that won't cost you an elite prospect.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He could be or he could be one of the biggest busts in NBA history. It's a huge risk the Cavs will have to decide on. You don't win titles by always taking the safest route. Like I've said all along I very much doubt the Wolves are going to trade Love for Waiters, Bennett and some late 1st rounders.

And I don't necessarily think it's Love or bust for the Cavs but this is just one of their few opportunities to get a player of his caliber. Because marquee free agents (Other than LeBron of course) don't want to play for Cleveland, they'll be too good to get high draft picks again and beyond that they'll have limited cap flexibility anyway with both Kyrie & LeBron making the max.

Regardless of if they get Love or not, I feel the Cavs have to upgrade their frontcourt because they're not winning a title with a Tristan Thompson/Anderson Varejao frontcourt. Look back in the last 30-35 years or so and look at the starting frontcourts of all the championship teams and compare it to what the Cavs have. Unless Tristan takes a huge leap playing with LeBron (Which I doubt) or Bennett really breaks out (Which I doubt), upgrades are needed.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I think something to consider here as well, Garnett played with next to nothing in Minnesota, put up similar numbers and got his team to the playoffs. Injuries were an issue as well obviously but superstars that can't get their team to the playoffs is a concern.

Love is not a leader, he doesn't have the intensity of most superstars. Lebron obviously has it in excess but still. Love could be somewhat of a stat stuffer on a bad team. I know he's good but stats are just stats. He would have a hell of a lot to prove going to a team expected to win.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

btw, I think Cavs making a trade right now is dumb. Waiters/Bennett both have a chance to higher their value during the year and make them better tradeable assets than they are now, so why not at least roll the dice for the start of the season and see what happens during the trade deadline when the Wolves will have more pressure to make a move than they have now.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Well for one, Love is not Kevin Garnett.

Secondly, the only year the Wolves had a playoff caliber team and missed it was this past season and ironically the West was arguably the most stacked conference ever.

Love's first two years he was a 6th man.
In 2010-11 his other starters were Luke Ridnour, Wesley Johnson, Michael Beasley & Darko Milicic.
In 2011-12 the Wolves were on pace to make the playoffs until Rubio tore his ACL.
in 2012-13 he only played 18 games due to a broken hand.

If he was in the East, the Wolves probably would've made the playoffs the last three years despite the injuries in the first two. I don't buy the whole "Love isn't a winner" narrative.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

If he's not Kevin Garnett then he shouldn't be traded like he's Kevin Garnett. 

Fact is Kevin Love has a hell of a lot to prove and would have even more to prove going to Cleveland.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

^exactly. this was one of most highly rated and anticipated drafts of all time. Wiggins went first. That doesnt prove anything, but it shows his value and if Love is really worth that is the question. Honestly if his defense wasnt Harden bad this wouldnt be as hard of a decision as it is. His defense is a terrible liability to have for a team that already has plenty of defensive liabilities. 

why does the whole "if they were in the east" argument always work but "if they were in the west" never holds up. this is off topic, but it annoys me. east teams, and players, always get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Cleveland can't piss in the wind like they did the first time around by refusing to get LeBron some prime help. They have a start with Kyrie and Wiggins COULD get there, but Love IS there.

Go get Love. It's not like your getting a guy who's 30 and may take a step back, either. He's 26 and would most likely sign an extension the first chance he gets.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

And Andrew Wiggins isn't fucking LeBron so why are we acting like he's some untouchable generational prospect?

The guy wasn't even the best player on his college team.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He is an elite prospect though which is what Kevin Garnett was traded for. Along with Picks and some scrubs.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

well most first overall draft choices are pretty much untouchable(unless it's a super weak draft) so there is kind of that point. not often that first overall picks get traded in any sport before they have a chance to show they got.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

How are the Cavs gonna pay Waiters/Tristan/Bennett after their rookie deals are up with LeBron's blooming yearly contract, Kyrie's contract, then either Love's max or Wiggins with his upcoming extension down the line?


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Wiggins wasn't even the best player on his fucking college team. The only reason he even went 1st is because Embiid got hurt and Jabari refused to play in Cleveland.

This is guy a that had a bunch of unwarranted hype in high school, underachieved in college, the only thing he's above average at is athleticism and defense (Which is basically a Corey Brewer skillset) yet we're treating him like he's too good to be traded for arguably the best power forward in the league? Give me a break.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Parker should not have been the first overall draft choice by any means and you suggesting that he's a higher rated prospect than Wiggins is a joke.



Anyways, Kyrie for Love makes more sense than Wiggins for Love imo. Do Lebron led teams really need a point guard? No they do not and Waiters could help with ball handling responsibilities.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

It was well documented that Cleveland coveted Jabari, Kyrie in particular wanted to play with him but Jabari purposely tanked his Cleveland interview/workout because he wanted to play closer to home in Chicago with Milwaukee.

I can't with this treating Wiggins like he's some LeBron/Durant level prospect.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> well most first overall draft choices are pretty much untouchable(unless it's a super weak draft) so there is kind of that point. not often that first overall picks get traded in any sport before they have a chance to show they got.


Well, it's also not often that a generational talent and the best player in the NBA willfully joins a rebuilding team who got the #1 pick.

Under normal circumstances, you don't trade Wiggins the first year. Period. However, these are not normal circumstances and now Cleveland really needs to fast forward their plan by 3 years.

Unless Love dies or has a career ending injury, I really don't see this trade blowing up their face. At best, Wiggins is a perennial all-star. At worst, he's Corey Brewer. We don't know what he'll be yet. However, we do know what Love is.

Cleveland is looking an NBA Championship right in the eyes for the next 4/5 years. They blinked last time around, and then next thing they knew the window was shut and it was gone.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Parker should not have been the first overall draft choice by any means and you suggesting that he's a higher rated prospect than Wiggins is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, Kyrie for Love makes more sense than Wiggins for Love imo. Do Lebron led teams really need a point guard? No they do not and Waiters could help with ball handling responsibilities.


Kyrie for Shabazz?


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kyrie would have wanted him for the Duke connection. Kyrie doesn't draft players though.

I'm not going to debate about how good Wiggins can be because it's pointless.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

And like el dandy said saying the whole "#1 picks never get traded" is pointless because this is a unique situation. When you have ever heard of a rebuilding team that got the #1 pick being able to sign the best player in the world in the same offseason?


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



el dandy said:


> Well, it's also not often that a generational talent and the best player in the NBA willfully joins a rebuilding team who got the #1 pick.
> 
> Under normal circumstances, you don't trade Wiggins the first year. Period. However, these are not normal circumstances and now Cleveland really needs to fast forward their plan by 3 years.
> 
> Unless Love dies or has a career ending injury, I really don't see this trade blowing up their face. At best, Wiggins is a perennial all-star. At worst, he's Corey Brewer. We don't know what he'll be yet. However, *we do know what Love is.*
> 
> Cleveland is looking an NBA Championship right in the eyes for the next 4/5 years. They blinked last time around.


Ya a great player on a non playoff team that doesn't play defence and has a whole lot to prove.

I also don't think anyone knows how good or bad Wiggins could be. I'm not looking to spitball about this anymore though.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

A situation SIMILAR to this would be what happened to the Spurs with David Robinson and Tim Duncan. No I'm not saying Wiggins is anywhere near as NBA ready as Duncan was, but it allowed them to be great...well it's still going.




Notorious said:


> It was well documented that Cleveland coveted Jabari, Kyrie in particular wanted to play with him but Jabari purposely tanked his Cleveland interview/workout because he wanted to play closer to home in Chicago with Milwaukee.
> *
> I can't with this treating Wiggins like he's some LeBron/Durant level prospect.*


HE IS. He has ALL the athleticism. He has shown FLASHES of literally EVERYTHING you want from a superstar. When he's taken over games he's become unstoppable. When he goes hard at the hoop defenders cant do anything. He can be streaky with his jump shot too and actually nail a good chunk of threes in a game. His defense is far and away better than any other first overall, noncenter, prospect since Lebron himself. At Kansas he showed he can play in a NBA level offense and was a willing passer.


His biggest knock is the fact he's passive. That doesn't ruin his hype and ability whatsoever, that just means he's fucking passive and doesn't always try to take over, but as a prospect he's fucking bigger than Durant ever was and the biggest since Lebron. Crazy athleticism mixed with real talent will do that for you.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Ya a great player on a non playoff team that doesn't play defence and has a whole lot to prove.
> 
> I also don't think anyone knows how good or bad Wiggins could be. I'm not looking to spitball about this anymore though.


Hence why I said "we don't know yet"

Cleveland doesn't have 2-3 years to see what Wiggins will actually be. They don't have that kind of time.

That is nothing against Wiggins because I think he'll be a fine player, he just doesn't fit the timeline Cleveland should be looking at.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He's a player that has no handles, is a below average shooter, is not a consistent finisher at the rim and his go to move on offense is a basic ass stepback. And he is not the best prospect since LeBron either, not even close. Maybe the most hyped but not the best.

What games did he take over in college? That one game against Duke in November? Or are you talking about his 40 point game against West Virginia, one of the worst teams in college basketball last year where his team still lost the game? You talking about when he scored 4 points in his season finale when Embiid went down and they had to rely on him? Let's stop with the revisionist history.

Let's call it what it is. He hasn't proven a thing. The only thing Wiggins has shown is that he's athletic and he has defensive potential. So basically he'll at least be as good as Corey Brewer.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

@ el dandy...You gave an at best and at worst is what I was getting at. You don't know that either. And you don't know that it will take 3 to 5 years. Basically you don't know, I don't know, no one knows. He is an elite level prospect though and Kevin Love is not Kevin Garnett. I don't think you make a rash decision in this situation just because you happen to pay Lebron James as well.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> I don't think you make a rash decision in this situation just because you happen to pay Lebron James as well.



That opt out after 1 year clause is in his contract for more than just some future TV deal...


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

can you please stop acting like lebron is leaving heatwave? he's not leaving. he cant leave. did you see that letter? do you think he fails to realize how that would be a PR relations disaster with what he said in that letter?


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

The 2 year deal was to the with the CBA and player options are giving like candy now. 

Lebron has more to think about than just rings now.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

LeBron isn't leaving Cleveland, that would be a PR disaster for him and like I said him going back to Cleveland went beyond basketball but that doesn't mean Gilbert won't do everything he can to keep him happy while he's there.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> @ el dandy...You gave an at best and at worst is what I was getting at. You don't know that either. And you don't know that it will take 3 to 5 years. Basically you don't know, I don't know, no one knows. He is an elite level prospect though and Kevin Love is not Kevin Garnett. I don't think you make a rash decision in this situation just because you happen to pay Lebron James as well.


Here's what we know: 

Wiggins is a very good prospect and is 19. 

Kevin Love is one of the best at his position in the NBA, is a perennial All-Star, and is 26. 

You're clearly a Wiggins mark and don't like Love for some reason. In turn, you're not giving a fair assessment of the situation.

Do you honestly think Wiggins will be a generational talent or something?


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> can you please stop acting like lebron is leaving heatwave? he's not leaving. he cant leave. did you see that letter? do you think he fails to realize how that would be a PR relations disaster with what he said in that letter?



Business is Business


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



el dandy said:


> Here's what we know:
> 
> Wiggins is a very good prospect and is 19.
> 
> Kevin Love is one of the best at his position in the NBA, is a perennial All-Star, and is 26.
> 
> You're clearly a Wiggins mark and don't like Love for some reason. In turn, you're not giving a fair assessment of the situation.
> 
> Do you honestly think Wiggins will be a generational talent or something?


I think he could be, and Love won't be.

Love is what Love is, just like you said. What did I say that wasn't true? Does he not have a lot to prove? Is it unfair to say he doesn't play defence?


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



el dandy said:


> Here's what we know:
> 
> Wiggins is a very good prospect and is 19.
> 
> Kevin Love is one of the best at his position in the NBA, is a perennial All-Star, and is 26.
> 
> You're clearly a Wiggins mark and don't like Love for some reason. In turn, you're not giving a fair assessment of the situation.
> 
> Do you honestly think Wiggins will be a generational talent or something?


a fair assessment of Love is what he said.



Bad players put up huge amount of points on bad teams all the time. That is what Love has done in his entire career thus far, put up great numbers with a bad team. He hasn't carried them anywhere and hasn't they weren't close to the playoffs this season. He's amazing stretch four, but his defense is as some of the worst as his position as well which makes very much similar to James Harden, who has gotten exposed in the playoffs since leaving OKC.


What Love gives the Cavs is a better shot at coming out of the east, but no real shot at a championship. The Cavs with Love are not better than last year's Heat team and last year's heat team got dismantled.


----------



## padraic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> lol. This is the NBA, man. Don't be naive. LeBron wants to win now and there's nothing wrong with that. You really think LeBron went to the Cavs with the expectation to start winning titles there when he's 33-34? The Cavs fans who don't want to give up Wiggins for Love remind me of the Celtic fans who didn't want to trade the young stud Al Jefferson for KG.
> 
> Here's the facts. As much potential as you think Wiggins has, no one knows how good or bad he will be in his career. There's a 50/50 chance he ends up being a bust. Kevin Love is a multi-time All-Star/All-NBA power forward who might not have even reached his peak yet. There's a good chance Wiggins never becomes as good as he is.
> 
> To me it's a no-brainer to take Love. I mean if you can get Love without trading Wiggins then obviously you take that route, but if I had to choose between the two give me the 25 year old PF putting up 25/12.


its a fact that he has a 50/50 chance of being a bust. rofl

defense and depth mean something. acquiring love isnt going to help either im afraid.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Have you seen the Cavs roster? They won't have depth with or without Love.

And JM, I think it's unfair to say Love isn't a leader or winner just because he couldn't carry a bunch of scrubs to the playoffs (Other than this past season). I'd say even KG had better teammates than Love has had since he's been a starter.

When KG was missing the playoffs every year in Minnesota, was he not a winner? Was he not a leader? Since we're using him for comparison. KG either missed the playoffs or was out in the 1st round 11 of his 12 years in Minnesota. So using your logic he wasn't a leader right? He wasn't a winner? Doesn't matter that his teammates sucked?


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kobe Bryant had worst teammates than Love and still made the playoffs. If he's a superstar then he should be being compared to other superstars and stop getting these lame excuses. You can't say Wiggins isn't something because he hasn't proven to be and then say it's unfair to say Love isn't a winner when he isn't. not to mention no leader has his teammates routinely complaining about him. :kobe


----------



## padraic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

depth can be accumulated through draft picks (whether it be trading them for bench or using them), which we would be giving up to get love, and the young talent that needs developed, which we would also be giving up

think long term. this isnt an overnight thing and lebron knows it lol. cavs aint winning the title this year with or without love


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Because it's a team game.

It's fucking stupid to say trivial shit like Love isn't a winner or leader because he can't carry Luke Ridnour, Wesley Johnson, Michael Beasley and Darko Milicic to the playoffs.

Kobe did not have worse teammates than Love. Lamar Odom by himself shits on any player Love has played with as a starter.

And by the way, to say Love not being able to carry to scrubs to the playoffs is as unproven as a guy who literally has NEVER played an NBA game is fucking asinine.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*










For now


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> *I think he could be*, and Love won't be.
> 
> Love is what Love is, just like you said. What did I say that wasn't true? Does he not have a lot to prove? Is it unfair to say he doesn't play defence?


Absolutely he has a lot to prove, but you're unwilling to give him the chance to prove it. 

He's a multi-time All Star and has made All NBA Teams, but for some reason you don't think he would be a great contributor to a contending team (or that's what it comes across as).

I think there is a better chance of Love buying into a system and playing D than there is of Wiggins turning into a generational talent.

I also think Cleveland is closer to an NBA Championship with Kyrie/LeBron/Love than Kyrie/Wiggins/LeBron. After all, that is what this is all about: winning the NBA Championship.


----------



## JM

Notorious said:


> Have you seen the Cavs roster? They won't have depth with or without Love.
> 
> And JM, I think it's unfair to say Love isn't a leader or winner just because he couldn't carry a bunch of scrubs to the playoffs (Other than this past season). I'd say even KG had better teammates than Love has had since he's been a starter.
> 
> When KG was missing the playoffs every year in Minnesota, was he not a winner? Was he not a leader? Since we're using him for comparison. KG either missed the playoffs or was out in the 1st round 11 of his 12 years in Minnesota. So using your logic he wasn't a leader right? He wasn't a winner? Doesn't matter that his teammates sucked?


They made the playoffs like 9 times in his 11 years or something iirc. Some of those teams were god awful outside of Garnett. 

Do you actually think Kevin Love is a leader? Actually? Agree to disagree. I don't think that anyone that has been visibly sulking for 2 years can be considered a leader.



el dandy said:


> Absolutely he has a lot to prove, but you're unwilling to give him the chance to prove it.
> 
> He's a multi-time All Star and has made All NBA Teams, but for some reason you don't think he would be a great contributor to a contending team (or that's what it comes across as).
> 
> I think there is a better chance of Love buying into a system and playing D than there is of Wiggins turning into a generational talent.


I have no doubt that Love can contribute to the Cavs. It's the cost that needs to be considered here. It's not even about how good Wiggins will be, it's how much of an asset he is.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Doesn't matter they either missed the playoffs or got their ass kicked in the 1st round 11 of his 12 years in Minnesota. So using your logic he wasn't a winner and he wasn't a leader. KG's teammates were better than Love's. KG had multiple teammates that were all-stars or All-NBA players during his tenure. Love has never come close to having that.

Ok you not thinking he's a leader because of him sulking is one thing. Using his team success is a completely different thing.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

1) Lamar Odom is not some god. He's that much better than Peko or Kevin Martin so please get outta here with that shit. Kobe carried a far bigger trash roster to the playoffs because he was a superstar that was worth giving a lot up for. Love hasn't shown what he can do on an actual competitive team and so far has done what you shat on Nick Young for yesterday...putting up huge numbers on a shitty terrible.

2) @ el dandy, cavs are not close to a championship with or without Love.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Yes Kevin Love putting up 25+/10+ while playing with shitty teammates is the same as Nick Young spending 7 years mostly as a backup on terrible teams while putting up 12 points a game on 43% shooting.

Fine, you win. Kevin Love, a 25 year old perennial all-star 26/14 big is unproven and the guy who shat the bed in college but is still getting hyped from his high school achievements while never playing a second in the NBA is worth more than him.

Matter of fact, the Wolves should add Dieng, Rubio, Martin and Pekovic if they want to trade for the magnificent Andrew Wiggins.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> I have no doubt that Love can contribute to the Cavs. It's the cost that needs to be considered here. It's not even about how good Wiggins will be, it's how much of an asset he is.


You have to give to get.

It's a gamble, and Cleveland didn't gamble last time and look what happened. 

In 08 they had a chance to bolster the roster and make a serious run at the championship by getting Amar'e, but they didn't want to part with coveted JJ Hickson. Wiggins is obviously a way better prospect than Hickson, but the point remains: Cavs didn't want to give up a little bit of tomorrow for a chance to live today. Instead, they surrounded LeBron with players like Shaq, Jamison, Donyell, Boobie, and Eric Snow.

Kyrie is already better than anyone else LeBron played with during his first loop with Cleveland, so there's that. Wiggins could be very good or even great, or he could be Corey Brewer or the drizzling shits. Love is very good and will stay very good.

For the sake of the owner, franchise, the city, and LeBron... the Cavs need to go all-in. What are they waiting for? The NBA Championship is theirs for the taking. Obviously there's a little thing called the Western Conference to worry about, but anything can happen in a 7 game series and Cleveland will most likely be the team coming out of the East for the next few years. They're gonna have at least 3 legit cracks at an NBA title.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

They'd need a legitimate defensive C next to Love to seriously contend. A guy that can protect the paint, cover P&Rs and has good mobility and defensive range to play adequate help defense over the floor. Love still provides some value because he's a great defensive rebounder so he'd be able to shore up the defensive boards but he doesn't really bring anything else to the table and can be taken advantage of in certain situations. You can still be a great defensive team with a weak point tho, as shown by the Bulls being great with Boozer but then again, Cavs don't really have that same personnel or Thibs coaching.

I'm not sure why Love being a leader or not matters btw. They're not gonna ask him to lead the team. Bron will do that. Even if you think he wasn't a leader in Minny, it's irrelevant in Cleveland.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kyrie and Love = defensive liability.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Kobe Bryant had worst teammates than Love and still made the playoffs. If he's a superstar then he should be being compared to other superstars and stop getting these lame excuses. You can't say Wiggins isn't something because he hasn't proven to be and then say it's unfair to say Love isn't a winner when he isn't. not to mention no leader has his teammates routinely complaining about him. :kobe


Unfair comparison. And Love is in a tough conference. Besides he'd make the playoffs... In the East.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

We're all gonna look stupid arguing about this when Love gets traded to Boston :kobe3


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> They'd need a legitimate defensive C next to Love to seriously contend. A guy that can protect the paint, cover P&Rs and has good mobility and defensive range to play adequate help defense over the floor. Love still provides some value because he's a great defensive rebounder so he'd be able to shore up the defensive boards but he doesn't really bring anything else to the table and can be taken advantage of in certain situations. You can still be a great defensive team with a weak point tho, as shown by the Bulls being great with Boozer but then again, Cavs don't really have that same personnel or Thibs coaching.
> 
> I'm not sure why Love being a leader or not matters btw. They're not gonna ask him to lead the team. Bron will do that. Even if you think he wasn't a leader in Minny, it's irrelevant in Cleveland.


Dieng. He's going to be the Tyson Chandler to Kevin Love just like how Chandler complimented Dirk's playstyle because of his defense/




Notorious said:


> We're all gonna look stupid arguing about this when Love gets traded to Boston :kobe3


If the Cavs trade doesn't go through, I think Boston is the runner up for the Love's sweepstakes.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

pretty sure this entire argument stems from the fact that some of us dont think Wiggins should be traded and the others think he should and everything else we said in between we pretty much agree with. I don't think anyone thinks the Cavs wouldn't be better suited to contend for a title this year with Love over Wiggins, that there would be defensive problems by bringing Love on board, that Wiggins isn't a proven asset to any degree, that Clevelands needs to acquire more pieces (particularly a center) even with Love in place, etc. 


good job everyone, we wasted a lot of time. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

As much as I'd love for GSW to finally get rid of that scrub Lee, Love isn't staying in the western conference :mcgee1

Wonder if Denver would give up on McGee for the Cavs


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> good job everyone, we wasted a lot of time. :kobe3


Kings trying to get on my good side again and load up with nothing but combo guards and yall wanna talk about a Cavs/Wolves trade that's never gonna happen..Good job, good effort

My Minority Timberwolves have a bright future ahead of them..Let's keep it that way


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

https://twitter.com/yannisnba/status/489989503361089536

Warriors now willing to give up Thompson for Love! Let the Love sweepstakes begin!


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'll reserve judgement until Woj tweets something about it.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'm not sure why Love being a leader or not matters btw. They're not gonna ask him to lead the team. Bron will do that. Even if you think he wasn't a leader in Minny, it's irrelevant in Cleveland.


They are a young team. It's not irrelevant. It is advantageous to have multiple guys that young players can look to for leadership.

This has gone on long enough though. My point is that this one is far from a no brainer and Cleveland should think long and hard before giving up Wiggins. Getting Love is not a guaranteed championship and they are going to be financially hard up to get additional pieces they need if they do get Love. Love is a great great player but I don't think Love is as good as a lot of people think he is and I think that will be more clear playing on a good team.

Regardless though, lets talk about something else.

Like Josh Smith, and how I'm disappointed that Sacramento can't play ISAIAH, Cousins, Gay and Smith at the same time. Fuck you Phoenix.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

...................any comments you'd like to make CASH?


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

** Charts may be a couple weeks old, but I've been watching their scrimmages and practically the same has been happening at the SL anyways. **

*Wiggins needs better shot selection, rather than being inefficient. He should stick to what he does best, which is attacking the rim. He also is very good from the right elbow. With the right coaching he should be fine.

Parker’s offensive game is smarter and more NBA oriented. Superior BBIQ. No long 2's there, mostly high percentage shots and a few wide open corner 3's. Understands what's his strengths are and not trying to do everything ( though he has been struggling too as of late ). It helps when you have that genetic freak Antetokounmpo as your teammate. Antetokounmpo has been out-performing Parker btw. They should do his chart.

I hope they do McBuckets chart as well when the tournament is over. He should be red everywhere outside the arc ( though he had a bad game yesterday. But everyone has ).* *I would say Napier's too, but I'm afraid it's going to be a whole lot of blue all over the place :lol.* *He's been woeful.*






*Lord have mercy* bama4


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

What is the context? 

When were these shots taken?

If this is summer league then lol @ trying to make any sort of assessment based on that.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*Yup. This convo will be a waste of time. Disregard.

Not much going on. Not major anyway. 

Devin Harris re-signs with the the Mavs
Big Baby re-signs with the Clippers
The Bulls are interested in Aaron Brooks
The Pelicans added Jimmer Fredette
LeBron asking fans what his jersey # should be.*


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Jimmer replacing Babbitt as their outside threat off the bench :mcgee1 Luke


----------



## rockdig1228

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> What is the context?
> 
> When were these shots taken?
> 
> If this is summer league then lol @ trying to make any sort of assessment based on that.


Pretty sure those charts are from their freshman year in college, as a cumulative of their season. That's usually how Goldsberry works at least, he's pretty consistent in including a season's worth of field goal attempts so the sample size isn't too small. I'd say you can take them with a grain of salt though, considering their roles will be different in the NBA. 

I think it's more telling of the systems they were utilized within and their respective roles during college though - Jabari was needed in the post more often at Duke than he probably will play in the pros, though it's at least a good sign that he wasn't working too much outside of Coach K's system. I'd imagine Jabari will be taking slightly more mid-range jumpers in the NBA.

In Wiggins case, I think it's telling that his shot chart is all over the place - he never really found a great fit in the Jayhawks offense and it seemed the Bill Self never quite managed to find the right role that maximized his talents.

However, I think it does illustrate the areas in which both can improve their game. They're both effective finishers at the rim, could improve in the mid-range and be smarter about where they shoot from behind the arc.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



rockdig1228 said:


> Pretty sure those charts are from their freshman year in college, as a cumulative of their season. That's usually how Goldsberry works at least, he's pretty consistent in including a season's worth of field goal attempts so the sample size isn't too small. I'd say you can take them with a grain of salt though, considering their roles will be different in the NBA.
> 
> I think it's more telling of the systems they were utilized within and their respective roles during college though - Jabari was needed in the post more often at Duke than he probably will play in the pros, though it's at least a good sign that he wasn't working too much outside of Coach K's system. I'd imagine Jabari will be taking slightly more mid-range jumpers in the NBA.
> 
> In Wiggins case, I think it's telling that his shot chart is all over the place - he never really found a great fit in the Jayhawks offense and it seemed the Bill Self never quite managed to find the right role that maximized his talents.
> 
> However, I think it does illustrate the areas in which both can improve their game. They're both effective finishers at the rim, could improve in the mid-range and be smarter about where they shoot from behind the arc.


lol so Cash posted something with absolutely no knowledge of what he was posting? No wonder he said nothing when he posted it. Anyway...

But ya, these are telling and do show where they should be trying to improve.

What better place to improve than SUMMER LEAGUE? Despite what Cash said, sticking to what they are good at etc, no. It's summer league and they SHOULD be doing things they suck at. That's how you get better.


----------



## rockdig1228

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> lol so Cash posted something with absolutely no knowledge of what he was posting? No wonder he said nothing when he posted it. Anyway...
> 
> But ya, these are telling and do show where they should be trying to improve.
> 
> What better place to improve than SUMMER LEAGUE? Despite what Cash said, sticking to what they are good at etc, no. It's summer league and they SHOULD be doing things they suck at. That's how you get better.


Goldsberry's shot charts are amazing. His piece on how LeBron's game changed from his last year in Cleveland to his 3rd year in Miami is fascinating & shows you how drastically LeBron adjusted.

Here's the link for those interested: http://grantland.com/features/how-lebron-james-transformed-game-become-highly-efficient-scoring-machine/


----------



## Chad Allen

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Am I the only one that's thinks the cavs shouldn't trade wiggins? If you traded him you'd be replacing him with someone who can't play defense at all and the cavs NEED defense.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Well it's not like Andrew Wiggins is the only wing in the league capable of playing defense.

And really if the Cavs are expecting Wiggins to come in and be able to carry such a huge defensive load as a rookie they'll have a rude awakening.


----------



## Champ

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

you can all thank myself and seabs for our latest nba collection

:lowry :demar :zbo

:marc :aldridge :lillard

:monta :bigal :lance

:brow :kyrie


----------



## Chad Allen

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

And if they expect kevin love to hold his end on defense then they'll also be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> you can all thank myself and seabs for our latest nba collection
> 
> :lowry :demar :zbo
> 
> :marc :aldridge :lillard
> 
> :monta :bigal :lance
> 
> :brow :kyrie












!!


----------



## Champ

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

im on it jm.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



WTF352 said:


> And if they expect kevin love to hold his end on defense then they'll also be in for a rude awakening.


Yes but I'm pretty sure they're aware defense isn't Love's specialty. If a team can win a title with Dirk starting then I'm sure a team can with Love.

In general I just find the "Cavs defense will be done without Wiggins" argument to be pretty flawed. For one, Wiggins will have growing pains on that end like every young player. For a rookie to come into the NBA and immediately be able to shut down veteran players is virtually unheard of. He will have to mature and develop to get to that point where he can be reliable to be that lockdown defender and guard the opposing team's best perimeter player each night. I'm sure Wiggins will be able to hold his own for his first couple years but I fear people are expecting too much, too soon for him on the defensive end. He's only 19.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Wiggins won't be covering the other team's best perimeter player each night.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I know he won't initially.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He won't be as long as James is there is what I'm getting at. And is long as Thompson and Anderson are healthy/starting.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I don't see why not?

LeBron doesn't guard the opposing team's best perimeter player each night.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

That's because he's been guarding PFs and currently, on paper he's not going to be doing that in Cleveland. And he usually moves over to guard the other teams best player (regardless of position) at some point if needed.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

If Wiggins becomes the great defender that most of us expect him to, you really think they're gonna be putting a 30+ year old LeBron on the opposing team's best perimeter player instead of Wiggins in his early 20's?

Yeah LeBron can shift over in spurts if needed, but he never guards the opposing team's biggest threat for an entire game is what I'm getting at unless they play his position.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'm talking the next couple years here. When he's old and slow sure, yes, someone else will.

Hardly anyone guards the same person/position all game anyway. They'd get exhausted and it would limit them offensively.

I'm also talking assuming he will be guarding the 2/3 spot and that there are 2 bigs on the floor.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



rockdig1228 said:


> Goldsberry's shot charts are amazing. His piece on how LeBron's game changed from his last year in Cleveland to his 3rd year in Miami is fascinating & shows you how drastically LeBron adjusted.
> 
> Here's the link for those interested: http://grantland.com/features/how-lebron-james-transformed-game-become-highly-efficient-scoring-machine/


*That painted area.* :watson

*And he's still lethal from the wing. Impossible to guard.*


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

There are guys that guard the same person the whole time they're in the game with them. Off the top of my head Avery Bradley & Tony Allen do it.

I think Wiggins can guard 1-3. We can't overlook that Kyrie is a defensive liability and I wouldn't be shocked if they try to hide him like OKC did with Harden by putting him on the worst perimeter player when he's in the game. Or should I say worst guard since he isn't as big as Harden.

I think Wiggins is athletic enough to where they can use him like that. Time will tell.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I did say hardly anyone lol. 

Point is, what I was getting at, they don't need Wiggins to guard the best perimeter player right off the bat and really don't until James slows down. When they go small yes. When James is getting tired yes. When James is on the bench yes.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I agree but I feel like I've read of people, mostly on other forums that I feel are expecting too much, too soon from him defensively. I think he'll be great on that end but it'll take time.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I think it's a combination of Wiggins defensive ability and not really needing Love's offense. People have said they need Love for that kick out 3 to work perfectly with Lebron. If that's all they really think they need Love for then they might as well just get someone else as there's a crap load of players that can hit kick out 3s.

If we're talking about his ability to create transition buckets with incredible outlets then sure but Lebron is just as good at that. If we're talking about his rebounding I'm not sure he's as good as his stats suggest. Maybe he is.

I don't think Cleveland needs scoring as much as it needs defense. They need a rim protector more than they need Wiggins D tho.


----------



## ABAS

Inb4 Kevin Love averages like 12 points and 6 rebounds a game this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> I think it's a combination of Wiggins defensive ability and not really needing Love's offense. People have said they need Love for that kick out 3 to work perfectly with Lebron. If that's all they really think they need Love for then they might as well just get someone else as there's a crap load of players that can hit kick out 3s.
> 
> If we're talking about his ability to create transition buckets with incredible outlets then sure but Lebron is just as good at that. If we're talking about his rebounding I'm not sure he's as good as his stats suggest. Maybe he is.
> 
> I don't think Cleveland needs scoring as much as it needs defense. They need a rim protector more than they need Wiggins D tho.


Yeah I've always said that it isn't Love or bust for Cleveland, that I don't think they have to have him to compete for him to a championship. But I think this is really one of the few chances they have of being able to acquire a player of his caliber.

I think they need to upgrade their frontcourt in general, whether it's Love or not, if they want to win a title.


----------



## Aid

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

See, there's a lot of factors that go into this hypothetical Love for Wiggins trade. First things first is the obvious unknown vs. what you know. You know what you get with Kevin Love. You get a guy who was top three in PER and Offensive Win Shares last year and averaged a fantastic 26/12 in points and rebounds. It's hard to argue that. I also think we overblow his defense a bit. He was 26th last year in Defensive Win Shares with 3.7 and he was tied for 87th in Defensive Rating with 104 points allowed per 100 possessions, tied with the likes of Anthony Davis, Chris Bosh, LaMarcus Aldridge, Andre Drummond, Kevin Durant, and Stephan Curry. The playoffs thing is also a little overblown since he really only had a season or two to really help as a starter without injury. 

Wiggins can only be judged on hype at the moment. What you know is that he is athletic. What you know is that he has the ability to play great defense. What you don't know is if he will ever completely translate into the NBA and if his shot will ever get better. If he has the work ethic we expect, then there's a good chance he can become a good player. It's all about potential, and that is what makes this trade hard. I think Wiggins will be a good player. I'm unsure about him being great, but I never bought into his high school hype to begin with. I still think he'll be good with his athleticism and defensive potential alone.

If you deal Wiggins for Love, you obviously have the best team in the East. The scoring would be great and the ability to spread the floor would be good too. Plus, just imagine Love throwing full-court outlet passes to Irving and LBJ. That'd be great to watch and tough to beat. Of course, as cool as Love's advanced defensive statistics are, he's not a great rim protector. Of course, for all we know, Love with teammates like Irving and James could turn him into a Chris Bosh like player from the last two years. But that's more unknown talk. Speculation. Clearly we can only guess. What we do know is that Love would cost a lot. Besides just Wiggins, Cleveland would also have to trade away some other contracts to make the money work. From what I've read, Anderson Varejao and Andrew Wiggins would be enough money, but I don't think LeBron wants the Cavs to trade away AV. So the next options would be Wiggins and a combination of Waiters, Thompson, and Bennett. That's a lot of depth and youth to give away. Since it usually takes until the 3rd or 4th season for players to really break out, that's a lot of potentially good players they can lose. Then the final key is getting Love to resign. If he does, that's a lot of money tied up in 3 players. Almost crippling. If even doesn't agree to an extension and is traded to the Cavs, he could easily leave and he'd be an extremely costly 1 year rental.

So really, this trade is all about whether Cleveland wants to win now and hope for the best next year or in 2016 or if they want to hope they have enough with potential that they could win in 2 years. What would I prefer? I'd prefer Wiggins if LeBron is going to stay after 2016. The potential and the depth these next two years is worth it. There's also a solid chance that Bennett and others could develop into solid role players with a new coach and LeBron in town. Now I think the safer choice would be trading for Love. It's known vs. unknown, and known is always safer. Much safer for this coming season and if he signs an extension. You can say he's not a good leader and he's never made they playoffs, but in Cleveland, LeBron would be the leader and the pressure to be the best guy on the team wouldn't be on Love's shoulders anymore. For all we know, maybe Love will be a better defender with LeBron around and not having to carry the offensive load as much. That's more hypothetical speculation though. 

Either way, we can argue all we want, but I'd love to be in Cleveland's position of having the best player and getting to choose between a potentially good to great player and a guy that was 3rd in PER and Win Shares last year.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*If they want a kick out three jump shooter why not go with Reddick? He's better defensively than Love anyway. :dino


I can't understand at all how they'd even consider trading Wiggins for Love. The Cavs aren't going to win a championship this year anyway so why even bother with that?*


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*It's a no-brainer. 

Love: 20+ points, 10+ rebounds, will spread the floor more for Kyrie & LeBron.
Wiggins: Had a good campaign at Kansas but still an unproven rookie.*

*A 7 year vet that you pretty much expecting what's he's going to give you every night or a rookie that hasn't proved himself yet...*


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

They barely have any depth now, it won't be much better once Kyrie's extension kicks in next year. Plus Tristan's rookie contract ends after this season and Waiters contract ends after next year.

The Cavs won't have much depth and they won't have much cap flexibility going forward, with or without Love.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Hit-Girl said:


> *
> I can't understand at all how they'd even consider trading Wiggins for Love. The Cavs aren't going to win a championship this year anyway so why even bother with that?*


Every year they don't try to win a championship while LeBron is on the roster is a wasted year and a failure.

Cleveland needs to be all-in this time around (within reason). Wiggins simply doesn't match up with the championship window Cleveland is looking at. 

You need a guy who is going to be an impact player right now while LeBron is in his prime, not a guy who will realistically be an impact player in 3 years.

If Cleveland think Love is that guy, then they need to go get him.

I honestly think they should maybe wait and see until maybe December to see what they have in Wiggins. If by some chance he's taking the world by storm, then it makes the decision to keep him easier.

There's the chance that Love goes to Golden State in the meantime, but that's apart of the gamble I suppose.


----------



## JM

I really don't think Love is as good as people are making him out to be but that's debatable.

Lol @ thinking you need to may a max level player to spread the floor.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*He'll spread the floor by the way he knocks down 3's at a efficient rate... But whatever :draper2*


----------



## JM

I'm aware what spreading the floor is lol. 

Like I said, there are much cheaper players that can do this that don't force them to have a D League bench.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

FRYE


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I personally think Wiggins will be a slightly better version of Trevor Ariza when he finally gets comfortable in the league 3-5 years from now. Don't know if that's quite good enough for what LeBron wants in a 2nd/3rd option...


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

If the Heat see the Cavs in the Playoffs, they gon' put 'em out.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I still say that this is Minnesota leaking info to try to get the Warriors to include Klay.


----------



## ABAS

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

inb4 random ass team gets Kevin Love.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> inb4 random ass team gets Kevin Love.


Would be funny if Kevin Love doesn't even get moved at all.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

aid pls never use PER and win shares again for any type of basketball argument outside of TDL. that gets you no brownie points here brah, PER means shit all and win shares really isn't a good indicator of anything because it's hard to say what a player does given a different set of teammates/how much he'd help them win. PER is literally joke, HOW MANY STATS CAN YOU PUT UP PER MINUTE. come on brah.


the fact you tried defending his defense via stats is funny too. all you need for defense is the eye test, fuck their made up stats, and anyone that watches Love play defense knows he gets beat far too often and far too easily to be a good defender any time in the future regardless of his teammates. He's simply awful at defense, Boozer level of awful, and it's hard to imagine him becoming leaps and bounds better when he hasn't really improve at all these past few years.



one more thing, yall need to get the fuck out of here with this "3-5 years" crap. Wiggins isn't a super, duper, BENCH project that will come along painfully slowly. Like even if he doesnt reach his full potential it will only take a year or two for him to improve dramatically like MOST rookies. Like if you're talking about him getting close to his prime that's one thing, but we're not waiting half a decade before he becomes a star player if that's what he's going to become.


----------



## Notorious

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? (NBA Thread)*

I'm sorry I'm supposed to believe a guy that is above average at nothing but jumping and playing defense is gonna be dominating anytime soon?

Wanna do a sig or name bet that Wiggins isn't an all-star within his first two years?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I don't want to get roped into a long debate on here because I've already discussed it to death on Twitter, ESPN and another board, but I will go on record as saying that the Cavs dealing Wiggins to get Kevin Love would be a mistake.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



el dandy said:


> Every year they don't try to win a championship while LeBron is on the roster is a wasted year and a failure.
> 
> Cleveland needs to be all-in this time around (within reason). Wiggins simply doesn't match up with the championship window Cleveland is looking at.
> 
> You need a guy who is going to be an impact player right now while LeBron is in his prime, not a guy who will realistically be an impact player in 3 years.
> 
> If Cleveland think Love is that guy, then they need to go get him.
> 
> I honestly think they should maybe wait and see until maybe December to see what they have in Wiggins. If by some chance he's taking the world by storm, then it makes the decision to keep him easier.
> 
> There's the chance that Love goes to Golden State in the meantime, but that's apart of the gamble I suppose.



*That's all fine and well but do you seriously think that Love is what will put the Cavs over as a championship team? Really? Love will have that much impact in Cleveland? I'm not a very bright fan but I am a fan that loves the sport of basketball and I don't see why you'd ever risk your FUTURE on a dice roll with Love. It's my uneducated opinion that the Cavs with Wiggins would win just as many championships next year as the Cavs with Love, which is zero. I don't see how you gamble with that. *


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

^to add to that, I don't see Cavs ever winning a title with a Kyrie/Lebron/Love core that they can't actually improve whatsoever due to the contracts they'd all have. 

Can't recall the last time any team won a championship with no defense, can you guys?




Notorious said:


> I'm sorry I'm supposed to believe a guy that is above average at nothing but jumping and playing defense is gonna be dominating anytime soon?
> 
> Wanna do a sig or name bet that Wiggins isn't an all-star within his first two years?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No because I know, as well as you know, that all star appearances don't mean shit and don't actually prove a point. I'd just rather let the kid play before decreeing anything, unlike you guys who have already panned out his entire career and decided what he'll become. :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

You're making the assumption that the Cavs would be a great defensive team with Wiggins. The Cavs could be shit on defense with Wiggins and they could be shit on defense with Love. They could be great on defense with Wiggins and they could be great on defense with Love. I have no clue and neither do you. The Warriors had the 4th best defense in the league this year with Stephen Curry & David Lee in the starting lineup. The Bobcats had the 6th best defense with Al Jefferson as their defensive anchor. The Wolves had the 11th best defense this year with Kevin Martin starting at SG and a frontcourt of Kevin Love & Nikola Pekovic.

And the Cavs options will be limited with or without Kevin Love. That's what happens when you have two players making the max.

I never definitively said Wiggins will be anything. I said I think he won't live up to the hype, just like you said you think he will. What's wrong with that?


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Hit-Girl said:


> *That's all fine and well but do you seriously think that Love is what will put the Cavs over as a championship team? Really? Love will have that much impact in Cleveland? I'm not a very bright fan but I am a fan that loves the sport of basketball and I don't see why you'd ever risk your FUTURE on a dice roll with Love. It's my uneducated opinion that the Cavs with Wiggins would win just as many championships next year as the Cavs with Love, which is zero. I don't see how you gamble with that. *


That's why I said "if they think he's the guy, then they need to get him"

And if you can't see why the Cavs would mortgage a piece of their future for a chance to win an NBA Championship today, then I can't help you.

However you appraise the talent or impact of Kevin Love, one thing is for sure: with Kevin Love, Cleveland are most likely coming out of the East. With Wiggins, I am comfortable putting them at as ECF lock, but that's about it right now. They're too green.

From there, who knows? Will they beat OKC, SA, LAC, etc? Eh... but they'll at least have a punchers chance cause anything can happen in a 7 game series.

That being said, the more I think about it, if I were Cleveland I would wait until December and see what's what.

The gamble in waiting is that if Love goes to Golden State, then that is one more dangerous Western Conference team Cleveland has to worry about if they meet in the Finals down the road. Plus, if they miss out on Love and Wiggins is only an 8 PPG defensive guy this season, then that means the Cavs have already wasted 1 year of their championship window.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

anything can NOT happen in a 7 game series. the better team wins 98% of the time in a 7 game series. you dont fluke 4 wins, you dont get lucky 4 times in a row, etc. anything can happen in an one and done elimination style, not in a 7 game series, and everyone and their mothers knows that whoever comes out of the East this year is getting absolutely shat on by a superior Western team.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I find it really annoying that I can't rep Magic considering his past three posts have all merited +rep.

I'm pretty sure Noto just conceded the argument, given that his last post pretty much said "¯\_(ツ)_/¯."


----------



## JM

My grandmother was talking to me yesterday about how the east will get dominated in the NBA finals this coming season. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> *anything can NOT happen in a 7 game series. the better team wins 98% of the time in a 7 game series.* you dont fluke 4 wins, you dont get lucky 4 times in a row, etc. anything can happen in an one and done elimination style, not in a 7 game series, and everyone and their mothers knows that whoever comes out of the East this year is getting absolutely shat on by a superior Western team.


What?

You boldly write not (in all caps, no-less), but then leave a 2% of something happening.

Pretty sure that 2% means anything can happen


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I haven't conceded anything. I stand by everything I said.

Time will tell who ends up being "right"

I know most of you in here are drinking the Wiggins koolaid. And that's fine. We'll see if he lives up to being a LeBron/Durant level prospect that was too good to give up for Kevin Love.


----------



## Aid

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> My grandmother was talking to me yesterday about how the east will get dominated in the NBA finals this coming season.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Does Grandma JIM make her cookies with Love?


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I didn't want to say 100% because that sounds dickish, but literally the only upset that happened that didn't seem to happen directly because of matchups was THE WE BELIEVE WARRIORS. I'll say that 10)% of the time the team in the finals that wins is better team that simply won because they were better.

And that 2% of the time doesn't include teams that don't stand a very good chance at all. It's more or less for situations like the 2013 Heat where the opposing title team seemed to be as good as they were and they just caught some lucky breaks(the Spurs did as well) that helped them win the series when both teams were pretty damn even. The Cavs with Love are not on par, or close to being on par, with any of the top 4 west teams. 



Notorious said:


> You're making the assumption that the Cavs would be a great defensive team with Wiggins. The Cavs could be shit on defense with Wiggins and they could be shit on defense with Love. They could be great on defense with Wiggins and they could be great on defense with Love. I have no clue and neither do you. The Warriors had the 4th best defense in the league this year with Stephen Curry & David Lee in the starting lineup. The Bobcats had the 6th best defense with Al Jefferson as their defensive anchor. The Wolves had the 11th best defense this year with Kevin Martin starting at SG and a frontcourt of Kevin Love & Nikola Pekovic.
> 
> And the Cavs options will be limited with or without Kevin Love. That's what happens when you have two players making the max.
> 
> I never definitively said Wiggins will be anything. I said I think he won't live up to the hype, just like you said you think he will. What's wrong with that?



Stop. stop. stop. stop.


Yes I do know that the Cavs would be awful with Love because who else on their team is actually good on defense? Lebron who struggled playing as effectively on that side of floor last year due to his legs finally starting to get tired(as in he won't be head hunting all the time on the floor like he used to but instead be more conservative like he was last season)) and oft injured Vaj. That's it.


What did the Warriors have? Oh just an absolutely amazing rim protector in Andrew Bogut, an amazing defender in Iggy who also transformed the Nuggets defense in the one year he was there in the same way he helped the Warriors, Draymond Green who is a great young defender, and the rest of their team outside of Lee weren't incredible liabilities on that end of the floor. Curry himself even improved.

Al Jefferson is not a defensive anchor just because he plays center. Clifford's schemes is what helped them make that gigantic leap, as well as the solid cast of defenders they already have on the team, rather than what Jefferson was doing. They literally just made his job to cut off defenders by stepping back in the paint when they try to drive. That was his task. The Cavs don't have a bunch of perimeter defenders to slow down the initial drive, they dont have any great helpers anywhere else, they just have Lebron and Lebron can't guard everyone by himself.

Same with the Wolves. I don't think Peko is as bad as people make him out to be, but they again have great defenders in Shved, Rubio, Brewer, Dieng, etc. They have a cast of solid defenders, the Cavs no not.



None of the teams you just listed are even remotely comparable to the Cavs situation. They do not have guys like Rubio/Shved/Iggy/MKG/etc on their perimeter. They have Waiters and Kyrie, both awful defenders. They dont have a rim protector like Dieng/Bogut, no offense to Vaj's solid defense, to make up for all their mistakes. They have Lebron and they have Wiggins to play defense on the perimeter, by getting rid of Wiggins they get rid of one of their few players who is capable of playing solid/great defense and replacing him with a player that is a massive liability. That's not how you win championships.



And I'm not drinking any Wiggins kool aid. I just dont believe Love makes the Cavs a championship team nor would it at any time in the future whereas Wiggins offers them a chance to be great for much longer than Lebron's career which is something that needs to be considered in these situations.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, the big disconnect here is some people believe Wiggins is a generational prospect.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

that is not the disconnect. AGAIN, Love DOES NOT make the Cavs a legit title team in my eyes. It just gets them out of the pathetic East which what the Heat did last season before suffering the biggest beatdown in finals history. This isn't about Wiggins potential, this is about how much Love actually helps them win a championship because that's the whole reason this trade has a chance of happening. If Love was a sure fire way for them to win a championship then this trade would have already happened, but he's not so it hasn't happened yet. That alone says something.


----------



## JM

Aid180 said:


> Does Grandma JIM make her cookies with Love?


Her macaroons are to die for.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Hey, we agree on most of those points about the Cavs. I'm well aware that they don't have a good rim protector, Kyrie & Waiters suck on defense, Tristan isn't that good, Varejao is so injury prone and LeBron no longer has the stamina to sustain a heavy defensive load on an every game basis for an entire season + playoffs.

And I'm also very aware there's a very real possibility that they'll still suck on defense with Wiggins. And I'm also not that naive to think they're 100% guaranteed to not be a good defensive team if they had Love.

The disconnect is that I don't think it's preposterous for a 19 year old that's never played a game before to be traded for a 25 year old 26/14 power forward. I see that LeBron will be 30 in a few months with who knows how many years he has left of playing at a high level, why not try to maximize the time you have while LeBron is still the best player in the world? I've said all along that isn't Love or bust, but if you have an opportunity to get a player of his caliber why not go for it?


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

because you dont give a team with no leverage a bunch of first overall draft choices. Love's package is better than a ton of packages for superstars in previous years and all of those players were better than them so why are the Wolves getting a fucking godsend package when they're losing him next year anyways and the only competing offer is David Lee+scrubs.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Go back and read my posts, breh. This has been my consistent take on this. I've always said that if they can get Love without trading Wiggins then by all means they should pursue it. But if I had to specifically choose between Wiggins or Love, I would take Love.

This has literally been my stance the entire time.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> pretty sure this entire argument stems from the fact that some of us dont think Wiggins should be traded and the others think he should and everything else we said in between we pretty much agree with. I don't think anyone thinks the Cavs wouldn't be better suited to contend for a title this year with Love over Wiggins, that there would be defensive problems by bringing Love on board, that Wiggins isn't a proven asset to any degree, that Clevelands needs to acquire more pieces (particularly a center) even with Love in place, etc.
> 
> 
> good job everyone, we wasted a lot of time. :kobe3


^:toomanykobes


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



el dandy said:


> That's why I said "if they think he's the guy, then they need to get him"
> 
> And if you can't see why the Cavs would mortgage a piece of their future for a chance to win an NBA Championship today, then I can't help you.
> 
> However you appraise the talent or impact of Kevin Love, one thing is for sure: with Kevin Love, Cleveland are most likely coming out of the East. With Wiggins, I am comfortable putting them at as ECF lock, but that's about it right now. They're too green.
> 
> From there, who knows? Will they beat OKC, SA, LAC, etc? Eh... but they'll at least have a punchers chance cause anything can happen in a 7 game series.
> 
> That being said, the more I think about it, if I were Cleveland I would wait until December and see what's what.
> 
> The gamble in waiting is that if Love goes to Golden State, then that is one more dangerous Western Conference team Cleveland has to worry about if they meet in the Finals down the road. Plus, if they miss out on Love and Wiggins is only an 8 PPG defensive guy this season, then that means the Cavs have already wasted 1 year of their championship window.


*I don't see how you can put a team with no defense and no bench as an ECF lock. :draper2*


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> Hey, we agree on most of those points about the Cavs. I'm well aware that they don't have a good rim protector, Kyrie & Waiters suck on defense, Tristan isn't that good, Varejao is so injury prone and LeBron no longer has the stamina to sustain a heavy defensive load on an every game basis for an entire season + playoffs.
> 
> And I'm also very aware there's a very real possibility that they'll still suck on defense with Wiggins. And I'm also not that naive to think they're 100% guaranteed to not be a good defensive team if they had Love.
> 
> The disconnect is that I don't think it's preposterous for a 19 year old that's never played a game before to be traded for a 25 year old 26/14 power forward. I see that LeBron will be 30 in a few months with who knows how many years he has left of playing at a high level, why not try to maximize the time you have while LeBron is still the best player in the world? I've said all along that isn't Love or bust, but if you have an opportunity to get a player of his caliber *why not go for it?*


If I held a gun to your head and asked you if a team of Kyrie-Waiters-LeBron-Love-Varejao was good enough to beat the best teams in the West, how would you answer?

Because if the answer isn't a resounding yes, the Cavs will be capped out and left with very few ways to get better.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> t*hat is not the disconnect. AGAIN, Love DOES NOT make the Cavs a legit title team in my eyes. *It just gets them out of the pathetic East which what the Heat did last season before suffering the biggest beatdown in finals history. This isn't about Wiggins potential, this is about how much Love actually helps them win a championship because that's the whole reason this trade has a chance of happening. If Love was a sure fire way for them to win a championship then this trade would have already happened, but he's not so it hasn't happened yet. That alone says something.


Again, that's in your eyes.

The bottom line is this: if the Cleveland Cavaliers think acquiring Kevin Love is going to get them closer to an NBA Championship, then they should do it.

They've already fucked up having the best NBA player on the planet on their team once before by not giving him the pieces necessary to win. Now, whether Love is the guy we all think the Cavs need is the debate.. however LeBron wants Love for whatever reason, so Cleveland would be well-advised to give him what he wants.



Hit-Girl said:


> *I don't see how you can put a team with no defense and no bench as an ECF lock. :draper2*


It's the Eastern Conference :draper2

Who's gonna stop them? Pacers maybe. That's it.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> If I held a gun to your head and asked you if a team of Kyrie-Waiters-LeBron-Love-Varejao was good enough to beat the best teams in the West, how would you answer?
> 
> Because if the answer isn't a resounding yes, the Cavs will be capped out and left with very few ways to get better.


Gun to my head, no. But they have a better shot than a Kyrie-Wiggins-LeBron-Thompson-Varejao team for the foreseeable future.

And the Cavs won't have much cap space regardless beyond this season. Kyrie & LeBron's max contracts will be taking up the majority of the cap. Tristan's rookie contract ends after this season, Waiters rookie contract ends the year after.

The fact that the scenario you left in my rep box is the only way they can really have cap flexibility should speak volumes right?

"If they renounce Thompson, Varejao and Dellavedova (which they should) and decline options of Waiters and Bennett, they'd have over $20 million in cap space next summer."


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

by the way, the old Lebron led cavs undoing was the fact they ALWAYS tried keeping Lebron happy on a year to year basis. It's how they ended up with Shaq instead of an actually decent piece. Instead of ever building up a team they were always trying to WIN NOW. Winning now isn't always the solution, WIN LATER is sometimes the better answer and in this case it is because WIN NOW isn't exactly a realistic situation even with love.


Giving Lebron what he wants isnt always what you should be doing. that isnt how any team should run, regardless of player, because that's a not a proper way to build the team THE FRONT OFFICE wants to contend with. ya know, the guys who get paid large amounts of money to build teams, not sign every single person Lebron wants just because he wants them.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I agree, I don't think they should go after every player LeBron specifically wants. Players aren't GM's for a reason. But like I said yesterday, I expect Gilbert to do whatever he can to try to keep LeBron happy.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> Gun to my head, no. But they have a better shot than a Kyrie-Wiggins-LeBron-Thompson-Varejao team for the foreseeable future.
> 
> And the Cavs won't have much cap space regardless beyond this season. Kyrie & LeBron's max contracts will be taking up the majority of the cap. Tristan's rookie contract ends after this season, Waiters rookie contract ends the year after.
> 
> The fact that the scenario you left in my rep box is the only way they can really have cap flexibility should speak volumes right?
> 
> "If they renounce Thompson, Varejao and Dellavedova (which they should) and decline options of Waiters and Bennett, they'd have over $20 million in cap space next summer."


There's no way they're giving Tristan Thompson $12 million, so disregard him entirely.

Varejao's cap hold will be $14 million, so unless he comes out looking like the Six Million Dollar Man next year, they'd be smart to renounce his Bird Rights or quickly sign him to a smaller contract.

Your mileage may vary with Waiters and Bennett, but I think both are expendable (especially Waiters), so if need be, ship them out for future assets.

Bottom line is: If the Cavs were so inclined, they could sign Kevin Love outright in free agency without sacrificing Wiggins. They could also use the money to sign someone like Marc Gasol (who would fit perfectly alongside the guys they currently have and elevate them to legit title contenders). Or they could split it amongst free agents and bring in a guy like Omer Asik while adding more depth to the roster. On top of that, they would still have the room exception ($2.8 million), plus the ability to add rookies (since they won't have given up picks in the Wiggins trade — and will have actually gained some in the Waiters and Bennett trades) and vet minimum players.

Hell, the more draft picks they accumulate, the further over the cap they'll be able to go. If they punt all their 2015 first rounders to 2016, they can sign those guys to rookie deals and trade them for rotation players 30 days later.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

what team is more natural:


Kyrie/Waiters/Lebron/Wiggins/Bennett or Kyrie/Lebron/Love. That is the real question we should be asking ourselves, fuck what makes you a title contender, it's about being NATURAL.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> what team is more natural:
> 
> 
> Kyrie/Waiters/Lebron/Wiggins/Bennett or Kyrie/Lebron/Love. That is the real question we should be asking ourselves, fuck what makes you a title contender, it's about being NATURAL.


Besides, it'll all work out for the T'Wolves when they get Julius Randle in the eventual Love-to-the-Lakers trade.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> *by the way, the old Lebron led cavs undoing was the fact they ALWAYS tried keeping Lebron happy on a year to year basis*. It's how they ended up with Shaq instead of an actually decent piece. Instead of ever building up a team they were always trying to WIN NOW. Winning now isn't always the solution, WIN LATER is sometimes the better answer and in this case it is because WIN NOW isn't exactly a realistic situation even with love.
> 
> 
> Giving Lebron what he wants isnt always what you should be doing. that isnt how any team should run, regardless of player, because that's a not a proper way to build the team THE FRONT OFFICE wants to contend with. ya know, the guys who get paid large amounts of money to build teams, not sign every single person Lebron wants just because he wants them.


:ti

Really? Have you looked at the shit LeBron played with in Cleveland? You telling me LeBron was the genius behind Boobie Gibson, Donyell Marshall, and Ira Newble? With talent like that, why would anyone leave and form a super team? LeBron wanted Amar'e, but the front office didn't want to part with JJ "don't mortgage the future" Hickson. He wanted Michael Redd when he was still awesome, but they couldn't get it done. Eventhough it was early, that front office botched Carlos Boozer and let him walk for nothing.

Giving LeBron what he wants doesn't work... except when it does and he wins 2 titles/4 straight Finals in Miami being one of the masterminds behind that whole scheme. That being said, you don't give him everything he wants. However, LeBron seems adamant he wants Love (who at 26 is a perennial All-Star and All-NBA talent).

Here is what the "WIN NOW" core looks like for the Cavs:

26 year old Love, 30 year old prime LeBron, 22 year old Kyrie.

What does "WIN LATER" look like for the Cavs? 

35 year old/out of prime LeBron, with a 24 year old Wiggins (who may or may not pan out, and if he does pan out is gonna get max money), and a 28 year old Kyrie?

You play to win a championship. Cleveland's championship window just opened 4-5 years earlier than expected. If they want to win, they need to get proven talent that matches their window.

If they think Love is their guy, then they should do it. If not, well then keep Wiggins and look at other options.


----------



## Notorious

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> There's no way they're giving Tristan Thompson $12 million, so disregard him entirely.
> 
> Varejao's cap hold will be $14 million, so unless he comes out looking like the Six Million Dollar Man next year, they'd be smart to renounce his Bird Rights or quickly sign him to a smaller contract.
> 
> Your mileage may vary with Waiters and Bennett, but I think both are expendable (especially Waiters), so if need be, ship them out for future assets.
> 
> Bottom line is: If the Cavs were so inclined, they could sign Kevin Love outright in free agency without sacrificing Wiggins. They could also use the money to sign someone like Marc Gasol (who would fit perfectly alongside the guys they currently have and elevate them to legit title contenders). Or they could split it amongst free agents and bring in a guy like Omer Asik while adding more depth to the roster. On top of that, they would still have the room exception ($2.8 million), plus the ability to add rookies (since they won't have given up picks in the Wiggins trade — and will have actually gained some in the Waiters and Bennett trades) and vet minimum players.
> 
> Hell, the more draft picks they accumulate, the further over the cap they'll be able to go. If they punt all their 2015 first rounders to 2016, they can sign those guys to rookie deals and trade them for rotation players 30 days later.


Jordan Hill just got $9 mil a year, I really don't think it's far-fetched that Tristan Thompson could get $10+ mil a year.

I agree in general with your second paragraph about trying to sign Love outright or going for a Gasol or Asik. Which is why I've repeatedly said that it isn't Love or bust, that if they don't want to give up what the Wolves want, there are other alternatives they can pursue.

But I don't have as much faith as you in Cleveland being able to attract those players, since I've been watching the NBA the only players that Cleveland gets (And really this could apply to most small market teams)

A. Players that don't have a choice (Draft/trades)
B. Players they overpay for
C. Scrubs/castoffs that don't really have anywhere else to go
D. When they're good, washed up ringchasers
E. LeBron

Cleveland has proven to be a city most NBA players would rather not play in. I also don't think Waiters or Bennett have that much value, Bennett in particular. I feel like his value is at an all-time low right now, I personally think it would be smart for them to hold off on making a blockbuster trade and see if their young guys can get their value up. Like I said, I don't think it's Love or bust.

Unfortunately as usual on here, the "argument" went off on the deep end.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Oh, trading Waiters and Bennett wouldn't be much more than a cap-clearing move in the event they knew they were going to get a $15+ million player. They could just as easily decline their team options. I just figured it would be more beneficial to get some future picks or cash in return.

If they were trying to sign someone for $10 million, they would just do it. Or just not renounce Thompson and Varejao in the first place.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

did you just say Lebron was the mastermind behind the big three? :lmao yeah he didn't set that up and he gets no credit for whatsoever for making the team outside of joining it. Bosh committed before he did.


second of all, like i continue to say, Kyrie/Lebron/Lebron isn't good enough to win now or later. Literally no one on here is willing to say they outright think the Cavs would stand a good chance against any given West elite with that lineup because it's really, really far from a sure thing. Neither is Wiggins but he at least has the potential to take the Cavs to the next level whereas with Love you won't get much more than what he is now.


----------



## PGSucks

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Will the Wiggins vs. Love debate ever end?

Find out next time on Dragon Ball Z


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



PGSucks said:


> Will the Wiggins vs. Love debate ever end?
> 
> Find out next time on Dragon Ball Z


Frieza says it'll be over in five minutes.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

after some screaming, warming up, almost killing each other, etc. 


then the planet blows up and no one dies and we continue NEXT TIME.


----------



## El Dandy

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> did you just say Lebron was the mastermind behind the big three? :lmao yeah he didn't set that up and he gets no credit for whatsoever for making the team outside of joining it. Bosh committed before he did.
> 
> 
> second of all, like i continue to say, Kyrie/Lebron/Lebron isn't good enough to win now or later. Literally no one on here is willing to say they outright think the Cavs would stand a good chance against any given West elite with that lineup because it's really, really far from a sure thing. Neither is Wiggins but he at least has the potential to take the Cavs to the next level whereas with Love you won't get much more than what he is now.


The only thing that is sure is that Cleveland will be in the ECF with great chance to come out of the East.

Beyond that, I agree that I wouldn't take the Cavs over any Western powerhouse as it stands right now.

Does that mean they absolutely can't win? No, it doesn't. 

If Cleveland can make it to the dance, then they have a shot. May be only 2%, however, stranger fucking things have happened than a team with the best player on this Earth, Kyrie Irving, and Kevin Love winning a title.


----------



## RyanPelley

Is anyone expecting the Cavs to move draft picks (regardless of the possible Love trade) to add depth and improve the bench?


----------



## Chrome

Wouldn't even matter if anyone died, we can just wish them back with the DRAGON BALLS.


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Fuck Love/Wiggins.

Oladipo and Tobias are on the USA Select Team, and Harkless is playing for Puerto Rico. MAGIC :mark:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

https://twitter.com/jonbloom/status/490225591040241664



> My source in L.A. is pushing Lakers to offer Julius Randle, Jordan Hill & 1st Rd Pick from Lin deal in sign & trade for Bledsoe.


If this is remotely true, I'd do it.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

YES. PLS. MINI LEBRON. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? (NBA Thread)*

From what I've read the reason Bledsoe hasn't gone back to Phoenix is because he wants to be paid the 5 year, $80 mil max but they're only offering him 4 years, $48 mil and not budging.

Since I'm on my phone I don't really have good access to look up their cap situation, but I'm assuming if this were true the Lakers would be able/willing to pay him that max contract he wants?

Personally I'm not sure I'd give it to Bledsoe. Very good player obviously but just can't stay healthy. If he can prove he can he'd very much worth it IMO.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

we have 2.5 mil cap room left. randle is worth 3ish million and hill is 9 million. that doesn't work out i dont think.


----------



## Notorious

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? (NBA Thread)*

Kind of figured they didn't have much space left.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Yes

And has Randle signed his rookie contract yet? That should tell us if this report is just made up.


----------



## Notorious

He has.

Welp, nothing to see here folks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He's not even saying it's been offered, he said his source is pushing the Lakers to offer it. :Jordan

This is worse than Chris Broussard shit. I just picture some Jim Buss' secretary/the dude's 'source' being a huge Bledsoe mark, and him pushing Jim to do the deal every time they talk. :hayden3


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> He's not even saying it's been offered, he said his source is pushing the Lakers to offer it. :Jordan
> 
> This is worse than Chris Broussard shit. I just picture some Jim Buss' secretary/the dude's 'source' being a huge Bledsoe mark, and him pushing Jim to do the deal every time they talk. :hayden3


This. :lol


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> one more thing, yall need to get the fuck out of here with this "3-5 years" crap. Wiggins isn't a super, duper, BENCH project that will come along painfully slowly. Like even if he doesnt reach his full potential it will only take a year or two for him to improve dramatically like MOST rookies. Like if you're talking about him getting close to his prime that's one thing, but we're not waiting half a decade before he becomes a star player if that's what he's going to become.


He's not gonna reach his plateau within his first 2 years..get outta here with all that


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

The Rockets are interested in Bledsoe, but people assume PHO will match any offer.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

The Rockets are interested in everybody.


----------



## Zen

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*


----------



## Super Sonic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

http://www.startribune.com/business/267722671.html


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> He's not gonna reach his plateau within his first 2 years..get outta here with all that


i never said plateau, i said he could be great.


----------



## Champ

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

another 5 added. jm you're welcome.

:val :cousins :horford :dwight :kawhi


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> i never said plateau, i said he could be great.


My bad then..


Hey Noto, LeBron asking the fans what jersey number he should wear: 23 or 6 were the only 2 options I heard. Odd.


----------



## Pharmakon

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> another 5 added. jm you're welcome.
> 
> :val :cousins :horford :dwight :kawhi


Well at least it's not another Kobe smilley, finally we have a Dwight Howard smilley :toomanykobes


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

:lowry :demar :val

I approve.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



> The last two No. 1 overall picks and a future first-round pick is apparently still not enough to pry Kevin Love from the Minnesota Timberwolves.
> 
> The latest in the discussions between the Wolves and the Cleveland Cavaliers - who reportedly want to appease LeBron James by landing Love - comes from ESPN and is pretty astounding:
> 
> In an attempt to add Love, a three-time All-Star, the Cavaliers are willing to part with Andrew Wiggins and Anthony Bennett, the top picks in the past two drafts.
> 
> One source said the Cavs are also willing to give up a first-round draft pick for next season. Any other players involved in the talks are not known.


Wolves smart..They know LeBron wants him and Cavs will do whatever to please him..Nuggets/Knicks part 2 is about to happen


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Lebron needs to fuck off. No one wants WIGGINS in Minnesota.

EDIT: Woj has made 0 tweets about Wiggins being in offers. I'm not buying it yet.


----------



## Champ

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

bynum is missing all of next season to try to repair his knees :maury

pretty sure oden tried this


----------



## ABAS

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> bynum is missing all of next season to try to repair his knees :maury
> 
> pretty sure oden tried this






Breaking news, Bynum was going to sit out anyways...


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> My bad then..
> 
> 
> Hey Noto, LeBron asking the fans what jersey number he should wear: 23 or 6 were the only 2 options I heard. Odd.


He should go back with 23


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



el dandy said:


> The only thing that is sure is that Cleveland will be in the ECF with great chance to come out of the East.
> 
> Beyond that, I agree that I wouldn't take the Cavs over any Western powerhouse as it stands right now.
> 
> Does that mean they absolutely can't win? No, it doesn't.
> 
> If Cleveland can make it to the dance, then they have a shot. May be only 2%, however, stranger fucking things have happened than a team with the best player on this Earth, Kyrie Irving, and Kevin Love winning a title.


Cleveland is NOT guruanteed to be in the ECF. Do they even have much of a bench if any?


----------



## Champ

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

assuming no trades are made and wiggins starts, they have bennett/waiters/miller/jones/dellavedova coming off the bench which isn't bad.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Okay that's not terrible but I wouldn't jump to call them a shoe in for ECF, they're going to have to earn it. Especially with teams improving in the East.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

if love would like to play with lebron so bad, why doesnt lebron just shut the fuck up, and let the wolves shoot themselves in the foot


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Something I just thought of earlier...

Is the fact that David Griffin can snap his fingers and the Cavs will instantly have $20 million in cap room the same as the Cavs just have $20 million in cap room when it comes to free agency negotiations?

*HYPOTHETICAL ALERT*

For instance, if Marc Gasol were to signal his intent to join the Cavs — and the Grizzlies know that the Cavs have the ability to open up enough cap space on their own to sign him outright — wouldn't it be in the Grizzlies' best interest to negotiate a sign-and-trade that sends him to Cleveland in exchange for (say) Brendan Haywood's non-guaranteed $10.5 million contract and ~$5+ million worth of assets (Dion Waiters would work... or some combination of recently drafted players and minor assets... or a circuitous route that involves identifying teams with whom Tristan Thompson has mutual interest and, rather than letting him sign an offer sheet, negotiating a sign-and-trade that brings back a trade exception).

Bottom line is: Cleveland would have enough leverage to force a team like Memphis into a sign-and-trade with Marc Gasol (or any free agent who signaled his intent to join the Cavs) that they wouldn't have to actually give up Varejao, Thompson, Waiters, Bennett and Dellavedova. If the Grizzlies say "Okay, since we know you guys can sign Marc outright, we'll trade him to you for Haywood, Bennett and two first-rounders," the Cavs could roll out the following lineup...

PG: Kyrie Irving
SG: Andrew Wiggins
SF: LeBron James
PF: Tristan Thompson
C: Marc Gasol

...and still have strong depth with Dion Waiters, Anderson Varejao, Mike Miller, James Jones, Matthew Dellavedova, Carrick Felix and whoever else they sign/draft coming off the bench.

This is what I mean by "insane flexibility." I'm amazed that the Cavs would consider giving that away.


----------



## DesolationRow

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Something I just thought of earlier...
> 
> Is the fact that David Griffin can snap his fingers and the Cavs will instantly have $20 million in cap room the same as the Cavs just have $20 million in cap room when it comes to free agency negotiations?
> 
> *HYPOTHETICAL ALERT*
> 
> For instance, if Marc Gasol were to signal his intent to join the Cavs — and the Grizzlies know that the Cavs have the ability to open up enough cap space on their own to sign him outright — wouldn't it be in the Grizzlies' best interest to negotiate a sign-and-trade that sends him to Cleveland in exchange for (say) Brendan Haywood's non-guaranteed $10.5 million contract and ~$5+ million worth of assets (Dion Waiters would work... or some combination of recently drafted players and minor assets... or a circuitous route that involves identifying teams with whom Tristan Thompson has mutual interest and, rather than letting him sign an offer sheet, negotiating a sign-and-trade that brings back a trade exception).
> 
> Bottom line is: Cleveland would have enough leverage to force a team like Memphis into a sign-and-trade with Marc Gasol (or any free agent who signaled his intent to join the Cavs) that they wouldn't have to actually give up Varejao, Thompson, Waiters, Bennett and Dellavedova. If the Grizzlies say "Okay, since we know you guys can sign Marc outright, we'll trade him to you for Haywood, Bennett and two first-rounders," the Cavs could roll out the following lineup...
> 
> PG: Kyrie Irving
> SG: Andrew Wiggins
> SF: LeBron James
> PF: Tristan Thompson
> C: Marc Gasol
> 
> ...and still have strong depth with Dion Waiters, Anderson Varejao, Mike Miller, James Jones, Matthew Dellavedova, Carrick Felix and whoever else they sign/draft coming off the bench.
> 
> This is what I mean by "insane flexibility." I'm amazed that the Cavs would consider giving that away.


The curtain has been pulled!

This is quite fascinating and a very probable outcome in this whole brouhaha. Looking forward to seeing if this is where things are headed, or not.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> Okay that's not terrible but I wouldn't jump to call them a shoe in for ECF, they're going to have to earn it. Especially with teams improving in the East.


tbh I can't see them beating Bulls, Pacers, Heat or Wiz.


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Buycks 



CHIcagoMade said:


> tbh I can't see them beating Bulls, Pacers, Heat or Wiz.


Vintage Raptors oversight.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I dont think Marc wants to or will leave the Grizzlies. he seems like a loyal guy and he's been great in Memphis/enjoys his teammates there.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> I dont think Marc wants to or will leave the Grizzlies. he seems like a loyal guy and he's been great in Memphis/enjoys his teammates there.


He's a local guy, so I wouldn't be shocked if he wanted to stick around. I think the Grizzlies have a lot riding on this season, though. Conley is the only core guy on the right side of 30, and if Randolph (33) finally shows signs of decline and the Grizzlies miss the playoffs, it's not out of the question that Gasol leaves on amicable terms.

At any rate, I was just using him as an example. I could have just as easily used Paul Millsap. Or Omer Asik. Or Thad Young. Or Brook Lopez. Or Al Jefferson. Or LaMarcus Aldrige. Or Kevin Love. :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Buycks
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Raptors oversight.


Raps not beating Cavs man


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Lin/Nash
Kobe/Young
Henry
Randle/Boozer/Davis
Sacre


:lmao


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Lin/Nash
> Kobe/Young
> Henry
> Randle/Boozer/Davis
> Sacre
> 
> 
> :lmao


Forgetting someone?

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...n-signs-1-year-1-million-contract-with-lakers

:kobe9

Still not sure what the fuck they were thinking waiving Kendall Marshall to bring back Xavier Henry and Wes Johnson, but.................


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

actually happy wesley is coming back. i wish we kept meeks over henry/young though.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Bucks are planning on claiming Kendall Marshall off waivers.

LOLakers.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

marshall likely wouldnt have been that good outside of pringle's offense tbh. still no reason to get rid of him though, nor was there a good reason to get rid of bazemore.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Raps not beating Cavs man


They're still the same team as last year, the same team that finished 3rd in the East. They added Lou Williams (yeah I know he's not as good as he used to be or w.e blahblah) for practically nothing but who knows he might be more inspired to play on a new team, we'll have to wait and see. Bruno has been promising so far in Summer League, I feel like they'll work really hard to try and hit his potential. He's really good for someone so inexperienced and young, has a high ceiling.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> They're still the same team as last year, the same team that finished 3rd in the East. They added Lou Williams (yeah I know he's not as good as he used to be or w.e blahblah) for practically nothing but who knows he might be more inspired to play on a new team, we'll have to wait and see. Bruno has been promising so far in Summer League, I feel like they'll work really hard to try and hit his potential. He's really good for someone so inexperienced and young, has a high ceiling.


Good for them, but they're not beating the Cavs




> USA Today is reporting that regardless if Klay Thompson is traded to Minnesota or remains in Golden State, he’s looking to land a max contract extension.
> 
> The Thompson debate doesn’t stop with the defensive element, of course. On the financial front, landing Love would eventually require giving him a max contract that would likely start at approximately $19 million annually (he has indicated he’ll opt out of his current deal and become a free agent next summer).
> 
> Meanwhile, Thompson’s agent, Bill Duffy, has been seeking a max deal in extension talks with the Warriors as well. And while Golden State would surely prefer that the stance eventually softens and leads to a more palatable deal, the fact that he is younger means a max for Thompson would start at $15.7 million and still allow for more flexibility in the Warriors’ future than a Love deal.



Hilarious


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

they should be TRYING to trade him. holy shit at him getting a max contract. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*Hayward got one. Now Klay wants one. Eric Bledsoe seems like he wants a piece of the action too. Just pass those contracts out like Halloween candy.*


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> Buycks
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Raptors oversight.


I thought of them, but yeah, like Heatwave said I don't think they can beat the Cavs.

They're missing something.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



> Oodles of NBA free agents remain available. Largely fringe roster types, backbenchers and so on. Included on that list, Jan Vesely. Actually the ex-Wizard might have found himself a team, but not stateside.
> 
> According to reports, the 6-foot-11 forward from the Czech Republic has agreed to terms with Fenerbache Ulker from the Turkish Basketball League. With the help of Google Translate, the report indicates Vesely is expected to arrive in Istanbul next week to finalize a deal.
> 
> 
> Fair to say Vesely's three-year NBA stint was largely a disappointment ever since the Wizards selected him sixth overall in the 2011 draft. Though gifted athletically and a hard worker defensively and on the boards, Vesely offense and confidence rarely translated into success. He averaged 3.6 points and 3.5 rebounds in 162 career games with Washington and Denver.
> 
> The most glaring weakness came with the ball in his hand. Vesely's trips to the free throw line were often filled with dread for the players and those watching. He went 8 for 30 this past season with the Wizards and shot 40.8 percent over his three seasons


3 and out...ouch


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> 3 and out...ouch


----------



## Stax Classic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Mozgov?


----------



## Tony

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Did anybody see the Spurs/Wizards Summer League game? It went to triple OT and it was pretty exciting to watch. I didn't know Glen Rice had a kid lol.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Did anybody see the Spurs/Wizards Summer League game? It went to triple OT and it was pretty exciting to watch. I didn't know Glen Rice had a kid lol.


*Otto Porter & Glen Rice Jr. murdered the Spurs. But Bryce Cotton though :watson. 

He's going to be what Gary Neal was when he was in the Spurs system. Another knockdown 3pt shooter. Especially since Patty will be out for awhile. Glad Cotton is loosening his shot. Kyle Anderson didn't do much though. Still expect him to be a Boris Diaw clone. He's an incredible passer. Both will fit right in IMO. But them getting sent to the D-League for a little while wouldn't surprise me either. They can use some more development. Whatever they decide to do, Spurs should have no problems molding them two.*


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Mozgov?


That's Vesely. :kobe



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Did anybody see the Spurs/Wizards Summer League game? It went to triple OT and it was pretty exciting to watch. I didn't know Glen Rice had a kid lol.


Glen Rice Jr.? Why do you think Sarah Palin didn't defend her Miss Alaska crown? :side:

As for the game itself, really fun to watch.

Sam Cassell drawing up a hammer play against the Spurs of all teams to send the game into triple OT =


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Good for them, but they're not beating the Cavs


Yeah and the almighty dynasty of Nash/Kobe/Howard went on to get a top 3 seed in the West and a spot in the NBA Finals during their first year right? Oh wait that didn't happen.

Long story short, hold your breath about a team you haven't watched play yet.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> Yeah and the almighty dynasty of Nash/Kobe/Howard went on to get a top 3 seed in the West and a spot in the NBA Finals during their first year right? Oh wait that didn't happen.
> 
> Long story short, hold your breath about a team you haven't watched play yet.


Lovely story, but the Raptors aren't beating the Cavs. Let it go and have a seat


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Lovely story, but the Raptors aren't beating the Cavs. Let it go and have a seat


I'm not saying they will, I'm saying it's a possibility. LeBron's previous run with the Cavs didn't really always result in him winning.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> I'm not saying they will, I'm saying it's a possibility. LeBron's previous run with the Cavs didn't really always result in him winning.


Aw, that's cute.

Been out of the first round lately?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Aw, that's cute.
> 
> Been out of the first round lately?


Sorry but, you are..??


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> Sorry but, you are..??


Amused by your expectations for the Raptors.

EDIT — ...which I now see is not the team you support. I'll just go fuck myself. Mahalo!


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

What a boring off-season day. I predict this will continue to happen for the rest of the season. I don't think Love is getting traded this off-season. Like I said, Cavs and Warriors can get him cheap at the trade deadline.


----------



## Magic

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> Yeah and the almighty dynasty of Nash/Kobe/Howard went on to get a top 3 seed in the West and a spot in the NBA Finals during their first year right? Oh wait that didn't happen.
> 
> Long story short, hold your breath about a team you haven't watched play yet.


why do you fail to use context in arguments? how is comparing lebron's team to an injury riddled Lakers team that had an injured Nash 2 games, a fired head coach 5 games in, and an already injured center from the start of the season a helpful comparison?


They were also in the West, not the East, and they didnt have Lebron still in his prime(or Kobe for that matter) on the team. It's not the same. Cavs will be successful simply because they have Lebron, which has been the case since Lebron's third year pretty much.


----------



## ABAS

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

You know how hard it is to watch NBA Summer League replays while your GF is on top of you humping you. God damn it, I was watching the Knicks Vs. Charlotte or at least trying to.


----------



## PGSucks

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

No, but trying to play 2K with my girlfriend over was pretty hard (when I had one :side

With the lack of action from suitors around the league for Bledsoe, I'm hoping that means he eventually ends up taking less money


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> why do you fail to use context in arguments? how is comparing lebron's team to an injury riddled Lakers team that had an injured Nash 2 games, a fired head coach 5 games in, and an already injured center from the start of the season a helpful comparison?
> 
> 
> They were also in the West, not the East, and they didnt have Lebron still in his prime(or Kobe for that matter) on the team. It's not the same. Cavs will be successful simply because they have Lebron, which has been the case since Lebron's third year pretty much.


Because I was making a point. We don't know if the Cavs are going to be healthy, Kyrie can suffer an injury for all we know, you don't know what to expect.

The argument has nothing to do with if the Cavs are going to be successful or not, they're going to make the playoffs. They just won't blow by every single team, they'll have to work for it. 

I'm failing to use context when his only valid argument is "no they will not". Cool.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> I'm not saying they will, I'm saying it's a possibility. LeBron's previous run with the Cavs didn't really always result in him winning.


ok........??????


----------



## JM

JM said:


> I actually agree with Canadian for once. He was pointing out that anything can happen including injuries.
> 
> I was merely pointing out the fact that everyone forgets the Raptors when naming teams in the East.
> 
> Please don't discuss the Raptors tho Canadian. We want no part of your sloppy seconds.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> I actually agree with Canadian for once. He was pointing out that anything can happen including injuries.
> 
> I was merely pointing out the fact that everyone forgets the Raptors when naming teams in the East.


It took him mentioning Lou Williams, a dude in the summer league and the Dwight/Nash failed experiment to get to that point and I'm not even sure that was his original point :lmao


----------



## JM

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

You gotta ready between the lines!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> It took him mentioning Lou Williams, a dude in the summer league and the Dwight/Nash failed experiment to get to that point and I'm not even sure that was his original point :lmao


Cause you're an idiot, tried to throw in some more things to make it easier for you to understand.


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> Cause you're an idiot, tried to throw in some more things to make it easier for you to understand.


Sagat would be proud of your reach


----------



## Champ

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

canadian :jose

leave the memories alone :val


----------



## HeatWave

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Celtics new alternate logo...meh


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

At least they've finally embraced the "team full of white guys" theme.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> At least they've finally embraced the "team full of white guys" theme.


That should be the Jazz's theme.

2008 Celtics roster consisted of only 2 white players and those 2 (Scalabrine and Pollard) weren't even part of the rotation. And they had a black coach!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Boston was more in the 80s and before (in addition to the city's racist reputation). Indiana and Utah were crazy white about a decade ago. Bucks had some Caucasian persuasion as well.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Boston was more in the 80s and before (in addition to the city's racist reputation). Indiana and Utah were crazy white about a decade ago. Bucks had some Caucasian persuasion as well.


The Jazz a few years ago during the Boozer/Williams era was a predominantly white team aside from Boozer and Williams ironically, but you could have mistaken them as white since they were light skinned. 

And Utah's NBA team isn't the only thing that is white. Utah has like a 95% white people population and correct me if I'm wrong, but the Mormon bible condemns black people. It can't be a coincidence that the Jazz is predominantly white and they use their high draft picks on white people or light skinned biracial people?

But then again, Malone still lives in Utah as well as Deron Williams. And I've never heard of any problems with Malone and Utah residents especially when Utah fans say that he used to jog everywhere in Utah and go to supermarkets as if he was one of the residents.


----------



## RyanPelley

RetepAdam. said:


> Boston was more in the 80s and before (in addition to the city's racist reputation). *Indiana* and Utah were crazy white about a decade ago. Bucks had some Caucasian persuasion as well.


Those were the days.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> The Jazz a few years ago during the Boozer/Williams era was a predominantly white team aside from Boozer and Williams ironically, but you could have mistaken them as white since they were light skinned.
> 
> And Utah's NBA team isn't the only thing that is white. Utah has like a 95% white people population and correct me if I'm wrong, but the Mormon bible condemns black people. It can't be a coincidence that the Jazz is predominantly white and they use their high draft picks on white people or light skinned biracial people?


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Can anyone see Durant/Westbrook bouncing to different teams once their contract ends in 2016? Their bench is LOL. Westbrook is (Clearly) MVP caliber and would obviously get the chance to shine on his own. I see Durant going to Houston. (Houston failed with Anthony and lost Parsons). Sure they got Ariza until 2018 but I won't be surprised if he's packaged and traded away for Durant.

For Westbrook, I see him going to the Lakers to team up with Kevin Love, because:

-Love/Westbrook played together in UCLA
-I honestly see Love staying for one more year so then he will become a UFA 
-Kobe Bryant's contract is up in 2016, leaving more cap space once he retires(most likely, that's how contracts work, right?)
-Lakers more often than not get everything they want

Westbrook/???/???/Randle/Love 
???/Harden/Durant/???/Howard


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Fellow Lakers fans, who do you think will be our starting 5? I'm honestly kind of dumbfounded when it comes to their signings this offseason but they're interesting for sure. I think they'll go with Lin/Bryant/Young/Randle/Hill. Having Kobe and Young on at the same time might be dangerous but I think it can work. Randle and Hill look to be a formidable rebounding duo. Kobe and Young can score. And as we all know, Lin is a pretty good pick-and-roll player. This Laker team will be very intriguing once the season starts. Now if they could finally hire a coach.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Jamjam22 said:


> Fellow Lakers fans, who do you think will be our starting 5? I'm honestly kind of dumbfounded when it comes to their signings this offseason but they're interesting for sure. I think they'll go with Lin/Bryant/Young/Randle/Hill. Having Kobe and Young on at the same time might be dangerous but I think it can work. Randle and Hill look to be a formidable rebounding duo. Kobe and Young can score. And as we all know, Lin is a pretty good pick-and-roll player. This Laker team will be very intriguing once the season starts. Now if they could finally hire a coach.


Boozer coming off the bench? Come on, now.

Lin/Bryant/Johnson/Boozer/Hill with Nash/Young(6th)/Randle/ coming off your bench.

But obviously, signings/trades can still be made


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Johnson should definitely be starting over Young. Young will be 6th man.

Maybe Johnson will average 1/1/1.

1/1/1 :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

we are not starting Boozer over Randle. That would be the dumbest thing ever.


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Lottery picks don't have to start immediately UDFK. Neither one is a good first big off the bench tho so I'm not sure it matters. I would start Randle.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Espcially ones coming off of injury..work him in slowly


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

That's an important point as well. This season means very little for LA. Last thing you want is Randle fucking up his tootsie.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

no, our roster is awful. i want him to get as much playing time as possible.


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

What if he fucks up his tootsie?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Evan Turner to the Celtics...*Looks at Larry Bird*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I hate him.

I could rant about just how terrible he is but just don't have the energy right now.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

And here I was for the past several days thinking the Pacers can still take the #1 seed.


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

What are the terms of the deal?

I couldn't be happier that the Pacers seem to be headed south this off-season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

A portion of the MLE


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Ughh... Evan Turner... 

Well at least he won't be killing the Celtics anymore. I swear that Turner only plays like a 2nd pick against the Celtics. Every game he has against us, he kills us and knocks down clutch shots.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I was happy as hell when the Sixers traded Turner away. Turner was benched for the majority of the playoffs.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Evan Turner sounds like the koala bear from lilo and stitch. forgot which one was the bear.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Jan Veesly already out of the NBA. His girlfriend on draft night will be his most lasting memory


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Jan Veesly already out of the NBA. His girlfriend on draft night will be his most lasting memory


Wizard fans must be ecstatic with this news

Wizards have gone a long way. Just three years ago they had a team full of All-Shaqtin a fool 1st team of Nick Young, Blatche, McGee, Vesely and now they have formidable team and are a legit threat in the ECF. I don't know how they managed to turn their franchise around so fast. I'm gonna be rooting for Pierce and Humphries. :cheer


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

So bulls supposedly again tryin to get Love, stop teasing me already damnit :cussin:


----------



## Arcade

I had no idea that Isaiah Thomas is now on the Suns. :lmao Why did the Kings randomly let him go?


----------



## Evolution

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Aaron Brooks signs with da BULLZ

:draper2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

So the Cavs traded for the three non-guaranteed contracts of John Lucas III, Erik Murphy and Malcolm Thomas.

I'm assuming they gearing up to try to absorb Minny's bad contracts (Kevin Martin and J.J. Barea) hoping that Minnesota will be fine with making the deal without Wiggins.

Edit: Or maybe it's so they can just trade Wiggins and not Waiters/TT/Bennett (Not sure if Wiggins has signed his rookie deal yet) :hmm:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He's(LeBron) got the whole world....IN HIS HANDS


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Wiggins signed today I do believe.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Hasn't officially signed just yet. Everyday it's "Wiggins to sign contract"


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Hmmm I got a tweet notification today saying he did. It said standard 2 year with options in 3 and 4...

It would have to have been stein or WOJ as those are the only guys I get notifications from. It seems to be deleted now though. Maybe they jumped the gun.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

So the package the Bulls have centers around Gibson/Butler for Love. Will Love really make this team that good? I'm thinking the Bulls should probably pass up on him. If Gibson and Butler leave, then Mirotic and Snell will need to step up big time. Let the Cavs have Love. They're not winning a title anyway


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I don't think Chicago's attempts are anything more than a smokescreen to make a team pay more for Love at this point. I can't figure out how Love would fit in Chicago currently. They need a wing player almost desperately at this point. They are pretty loaded at the PF, so it seems strange. There's no denying Love is an upgrade, but getting rid of Taj, Butler, and another player for Love feels like a loss to me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I fail to see how Wiggins, by himself, isn't more attractive than every other offer so far. Why in the hell would Cavs even be willing to depart with Wiggins when the other offers are Lee+scrubs and Gibson(who is far too old for a rebuild) and Butler.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

The Bulls are loaded right now. I'm not sure if they have a weakness right now. I guess having another athletic wing player would be nice. I'm sure they can sign someone for that. Here's hoping Rose stays healthy so that the real #1 team in the East will rise to the top.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Jamjam22 said:


> The Bulls are loaded right now. I'm not sure if they have a weakness right now. I guess having another athletic wing player would be nice. I'm sure they can sign someone for that. Here's hoping Rose stays healthy so that the real #1 team in the East will rise to the top.


they need a starting point guard


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Jamjam22 said:


> The Bulls are loaded right now. I'm not sure if they have a weakness right now. I guess having another athletic wing player would be nice. I'm sure they can sign someone for that. Here's hoping Rose stays healthy so that the real #1 team in the East will rise to the top.


Amen to that.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'm too homer at the moment to predict how well I think the Bulls could logically do, but the Bulls were first in the East in the 2010-2011 and 2011-2012 seasons when Derrick Rose played. I think the additions of Pau, Mirotic, and McDermott plus the improvements of Noah and Gibson since 2012 are enough for Chicago to get back to first in the East. Now if Rose misses significant time again, I'll be pissed, but I think he'll be rather healthy this coming season playing at least 50 games.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Jamjam22 said:


> The Bulls are loaded right now. I'm not sure if they have a weakness right now.


Scoring


----------



## Notorious

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> I fail to see how Wiggins, by himself, isn't more attractive than every other offer so far. Why in the hell would Cavs even be willing to depart with Wiggins when the other offers are Lee+scrubs and Gibson(who is far too old for a rebuild) and Butler.



Probably cause Wiggins is the only valuable asset they have, other than LeBron & Kyrie of course, and they know their chances of getting Love go down significantly if he hits FA.

Can't wait for Turner to average 20 a game and Danny swindles Flip into trading Love for Turner :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

id take Waiters over everyone being offered right now outside of Klay, maybe. I really dont like Klay at all because outside of the Warriors he probably wouldnt do nearly as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'd easily take Klay over Waiters.

Also would happily take Olynyk over him as well :kobe3


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> I don't think Chicago's attempts are anything more than a smokescreen to make a team pay more for Love at this point. I can't figure out how Love would fit in Chicago currently. They need a wing player almost desperately at this point. They are pretty loaded at the PF, so it seems strange. There's no denying Love is an upgrade, but getting rid of Taj, Butler, and another player for Love feels like a loss to me.


I sure hope it is, not feeling getting rid of Butler...


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> I'm too homer at the moment to predict how well I think the Bulls could logically do, but the Bulls were first in the East in the 2010-2011 and 2011-2012 seasons when Derrick Rose played. I think the additions of Pau, Mirotic, and McDermott plus the improvements of Noah and Gibson since 2012 are enough for Chicago to get back to first in the East. Now if Rose misses significant time again, I'll be pissed, but I think he'll be rather healthy this coming season playing at least 50 games.


He'll be fine. He's had two years to rest his acl, and a meniscus tear isn't nearly as serious to come back from.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Ughh... Evan Turner...
> 
> Well at least he won't be killing the Celtics anymore. I swear that Turner only plays like a 2nd pick against the Celtics. Every game he has against us, he kills us and knocks down clutch shots.


Oh, he'll still be killing the Celtics. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> I don't think Chicago's attempts are anything more than a smokescreen to make a team pay more for Love at this point. I can't figure out how Love would fit in Chicago currently. They need a wing player almost desperately at this point. They are pretty loaded at the PF, so it seems strange. There's no denying Love is an upgrade, but getting rid of Taj, Butler, and another player for Love feels like a loss to me.


Eh. With a healthy Rose (which I'll believe when I see it) and Jimmy Butler, they really just need a guy like Martell Webster or Ben McLemore (who are pretty much the same player) to give them better spacing without being a total stiff. Their frontcourt is going to be fun to watch.



Ranch Dressing said:


> I fail to see how Wiggins, by himself, isn't more attractive than every other offer so far. Why in the hell would Cavs even be willing to depart with Wiggins when the other offers are Lee+scrubs and Gibson(who is far too old for a rebuild) and Butler.


This. But I'm tired of talking about that/prepping to write 1500 words on that. :no:



Ranch Dressing said:


> id take Waiters over everyone being offered right now outside of Klay, maybe. I really dont like Klay at all because outside of the Warriors he probably wouldnt do nearly as well.


While we're on the subject of players who are pretty much clones of other players, I'm not a big Waiters guy. He reminds me way too much of Rodney Stuckey to consider him a key piece in anything. Klay over him by several miles (and I think Klay is just an overqualified role player). Not sure what the Bulls are offering, but they have at least 3-4 assets I'd rather have than Waiters.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Bulls have nothing to offer really..Wolves just leaking that out to make Cavs jump the gun, which they already have with trading for a couple of non-guaranteed contracts. It's almost as if Dolan has taken over for the Cavs


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Mah boy RION BROWN headed to Israel to play for Hapoel. 










Left us with that amazing 'oop in SL.

Off top of my head, I think undrafted guys who looked most impressive were Lazeric Jones and Josh Davis. Both should get training camp invites. Lazeric beat out my boy Billy. 

Bernard James looked pretty good. Not UD'ed[been in the league] but just looked good.

******************
BUT EVERYBODY
CAN REJOICE
FOR THE GOOD NEWS
HAS COME FROM ABOVE!
:mark: :mark: :mark:
ROBBIE HUMMEL RESIGNED WITH THE WOLVES.
*****************


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Speaking of summer league, how about Nick Johnson doe??

How did he drop so hard in the draft? He might be undersized but the kid can ball. If he plays like this in the regular season, then maybe losing Lin, Pasons, and Asik wasn't such a bad move after all.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He dropped because he's an undersized 2 guard. He can leap and he played very solid defense in college but overall, he's going to be an underdog in the pros. I think if he works on things he can maybe become a PG in the NBA but that's kind of a stretch; he'll probably end up being a hustling SG who can cause trouble in the passing lanes and cut off driving. Maybe develop a nice shot. I dunno about all how he'll make up for losing those guys though.

ALSO SPEAKING OF SUMMER LEAGUE:

Deonte Burton. This guy was projected to go first round in a lot of mock drafts. Not gonna lie I thought he was DRAFT WORTHY somewhere but EYUCK.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*I hope Kilpatrick gets that phone call. His agent said that the 76ers are his best shot ( which is true ). They need more scoring depth at the 2 and I think he fits that spot well. When they gave him extended minutes, he made the most of it.*



> _"They love me and I love them," Kilpatrick said. "They like the way I played. I'm pretty sure they have a better feel for me than anyone because I was with them for the past month and a half."_
> 
> Full article: http://www.cincinnati.com/story/sports/college/university-of-cincinnati/2014/07/22/uc-bearcats-sean-kilpatrick-agent-confident-nba-prospects/13013153/


*Both he and his agent seem really optimistic. * Crossing fingers **


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



> @sheridanhoops #Bulls have offered Taj Gibson, Nikola Mirotic and Doug McDermott to #Twolves for K.Love, per NBA source



:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Umm...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



> Doug McDermott to #Twolves


*Just no. He deserves better than being in basketball purgatory.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

McDermott and Mirotic both just signed a contract, so this trade couldn't go through until a month if true. It still feels like a smokescreen to get the Cavs to pay more to me. I don't know if I'd really like that trade to be honest. That's a lot to give up for a guy we could just potentially wait and sign next year as a free agent.


----------



## WWE

:lel

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

id laugh if all these offers were made up by the twolves. :ti


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> id laugh if all these offers were made up by the twolves. :ti


They actually might be. :lol

Apparently when Mirotic agreed to the buyout from his Real Madrid contract, it came with the agreement that there would be a long term commitment and that he would not be traded.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

IIRC, players signed in free agency can't be traded until Dec. 15, so these trade rumors just sound made up.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Wolves/Bulls working together to get the cavs raided..Nothing wrong with that


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

All players signed before September 12 (Don't quote me on that exact date but it's somewhere around there) can't be traded until December 15th.

Signed rookies can't be traded until 30 days after they officially sign their deals.

This is more than likely a smokescreen from both teams to pressure the Cavs into offering more. Now we see if Gilbert bites.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

bet you they will


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

pretty sure Gilbert is the one that's in love with Wiggins and it's the rest of his retarded staff that probably wants to pull the trigger.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> All players signed before September 12 (Don't quote me on that exact date but it's somewhere around there) can't be traded until December 15th.
> 
> Signed rookies can't be traded until 30 days after they officially sign their deals.
> 
> This is more than likely a smokescreen from both teams to pressure the Cavs into offering more. Now we see if Gilbert bites.


I guess the bigger question is, does Mirotic count as a free agent signing or a rookie signing? I believe he counts as a rookie, but he isn't on a rookie deal.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



> @sheridanhoops #Bulls have offered Taj Gibson, Nikola Mirotic and Doug McDermott to #Twolves for K.Love, per NBA source


If true fuck you Bulls you cheap bastards McDermott & Mirotic should not be traded :cussin:




HeatWave said:


> Wolves/Bulls working together to get the cavs raided..Nothing wrong with that


I hope so, gotta get our competition out in the first or second round : :cool2


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

You're getting heated over nothing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Joel Anthony said:


> ALSO SPEAKING OF SUMMER LEAGUE:
> Deonte Burton. This guy was projected to go first round in a lot of mock drafts. Not gonna lie I thought he was DRAFT WORTHY somewhere but EYUCK.


:mcgee1 I have no clue what happened. Kinda sad that Jerry Evans on the Jazz is having a better summer league. Not even sure where the hell Babbitt is, he never reported for the Hornets. Armon Johnson is around, Olyk Czyz is around. Haven't seen this many Nevada guys in a summer league in a while.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> I guess the bigger question is, does Mirotic count as a free agent signing or a rookie signing? I believe he counts as a rookie, but he isn't on a rookie deal.


Even though Mirotic was signed with the MLE, I believe he's still considered a rookie for trade purposes, so they would only need to wait the 30 days.

Also, think the T'Wolves would accept Norris Cole, Malcolm Lee and cash instead? :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Jameer is going to DALLAS. If only they still had VC. :/


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> I guess the bigger question is, does Mirotic count as a free agent signing or a rookie signing? I believe he counts as a rookie, but he isn't on a rookie deal.


CBA FAQ confirms that he can't be traded for 30 days. 



> For 30 days after signing as a draft pick. This applies even for later-signed first round picks, who are signed using cap room at least three seasons after they are drafted (see question number 51).


----------



## H

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Nelson to Dallas is good. It's another way to keep minutes away from Felton.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



₵A$H®;37184586 said:


> *I hope Kilpatrick gets that phone call. His agent said that the 76ers are his best shot ( which is true ). They need more scoring depth at the 2 and I think he fits that spot well. When they gave him extended minutes, he made the most of it.*


He should definitely get an invite with the Sixers. If not, somewhere else. 

I hear Bryce Cotton did work in the Spurs SL. He killed it in the Big East tourny last year. I was very high on him coming in to SL. Glad to hear he's gotten a lot of notice with the San An. fans. He's the type of player that would do well with a coach like Pop. 

Any word on why Durand Scott didn't show up for Spur's SL? I was all ready to watch him play and then their first game comes and he's no where to be found, so on and so forth for the next two weeks, but haven't heard much. 



Hoopy Frood said:


> :mcgee1 I have no clue what happened. Kinda sad that Jerry Evans on the Jazz is having a better summer league. Not even sure where the hell Babbitt is, he never reported for the Hornets. Armon Johnson is around, Olyk Czyz is around. Haven't seen this many Nevada guys in a summer league in a while.


I was waiting for him to throw down on SOMEBODY... he'll surely get an offer overseas and be back next summer. Crazy though because there were a few sites that had him high first round, early second. Guess that's why GMs are GMs and draft site geeks are draft site geeks.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Joel Anthony said:


> He should definitely get an invite with the Sixers. If not, somewhere else.
> 
> I hear Bryce Cotton did work in the Spurs SL. He killed it in the Big East tourny last year. I was very high on him coming in to SL. Glad to hear he's gotten a lot of notice with the San An. fans. He's the type of player that would do well with a coach like Pop.
> 
> Any word on why Durand Scott didn't show up for Spur's SL? I was all ready to watch him play and then their first game comes and he's no where to be found, so on and so forth for the next two weeks, but haven't heard much.


*Bryce Cotton would be used just like Gary Neal was imo if he makes the team. Pop loves those knockdown shooters for his system. 

I forgot all about Scott. No clue :lol.*


----------



## WWE

Shizzle is official now. Wiggins has signed and can't be traded until late August. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I wonder how this Dallas PG situation is going to work out. Jameer/Harris/Felton all splitting time is going to be interesting, though I can see one of them (Probably Felton) falling out of favor.


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Harris plays more SG than PG at this point doesn't he? In any case, he's a combo guard.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

There's this thing called a tread deadline...Minnesota never has been in any rush to make a move this summer. They'll pull the trigger when they feel it's right...We hope


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> There's this thing called a *tread* deadline...Minnesota never has been in any rush to make a move this summer. They'll pull the trigger when they feel it's right...We hope


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

your new coach of the lakers is byron scott.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kevin Love to say screw the NBA and take his talents overseas.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Knicks reportedly offered Shump, Hardaway Jr and Amare for Brother Love http://online.wsj.com/articles/source-knicks-made-offer-for-kevin-love-timberwolves-balked-1406329327?KEYWORDS=Chris+herring


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Knicks reportedly offered Shump, Hardaway Jr and Amare for Brother Love http://online.wsj.com/articles/source-knicks-made-offer-for-kevin-love-timberwolves-balked-1406329327?KEYWORDS=Chris+herring


Basketball Twitter reportedly enjoyed that one.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Frommmmmm Duke... 6'9 small forward... CARLOS BOOOOOOOZEEERRRRR


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Knicks reportedly offered Shump, Hardaway Jr and Amare for Brother Love http://online.wsj.com/articles/source-knicks-made-offer-for-kevin-love-timberwolves-balked-1406329327?KEYWORDS=Chris+herring


LOL. Props to Phil Jackson though for at least trying.


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

That trade would have only happened if the Knicks were the ones with Kevin Love, and PHIL wasn't there yet.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Or if they somehow managed to trade 2006 Amar'e Stoudemire :side:


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Nash/Stoudemire back in 2010 doe :banderas


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Lakers have hired their new scapegoat Byron Scott. 4 years 17 mil


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

why not just give a 2 year contract out...


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Joel Anthony said:


> Frommmmmm Duke... 6'9 small forward... CARLOS BOOOOOOOZEEERRRRR


:bean


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Lakers' defense gonna be historically bad if Boozer starts as SF. Expect a lot of career highs for small forwards against the Lakers next season. Even McDougie will play like Dirk against Boozer's defense.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Never noticed how much Byron Scott looks like Sergeant Doakes from Dexter.

I guess that means this is all going to blow up in his face by the end of the second season?


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

lebron is back to 23 :ti

nice of him to respect jordan for 4 years


----------



## ABAS

Champ said:


> lebron is back to 23 :ti
> 
> nice of him to respect jordan for 4 years



LeBron is Jordan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> LeBron is Jordan.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> lebron is back to 23 :ti
> 
> nice of him to respect jordan for 4 years


Did LeBron write a letter about going back to 23?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

LeBron should have picked 45. :jordan


----------



## WWE

Cavaliers vs spurs might be an opener when the season starts :banderas

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I don't think the Cavs should open the season on a blowout loss.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

cavs/bulls at the Q should open the season, imo. just makes sense. everyone is going to want to tune in to see lebron's return.. not to mention :rose1


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I always felt the last 4 teams of the previous season deserved to be the first 4 to open the next season


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Cavs vs. Heat would be an interesting opener if they wanted to go in that direction. That or make Cavs @ Heat the Christmas game.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I think the latter is the likely scenario.

Spurs/Thunder and maybe Cavs/Lakers? SA plays CT so that's the only reason why I'd think they'd be the early game, NBA isn't not going to put Lebron on opening night, Lakers are still a draw and Lebron/Kobe nightcap.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

lebron and kobe usually always play against each other on christmas day though. you have to put the cavs against a top market on opening night and the most realistic option is chicago since they play in the same division and will more than likely be the biggest threat to the cavs within the conference.

lebron and rose returning on the same night = instant ratings.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I would think the defending champs would be on opening night, and I'm guessing they want the games at 8/10:30 not 7/9:30 (although it's possible). That would mean Spurs/likely OKC and LA (probably Lakers since they still have Kobe and should be a bit better this year) against someone, and I'd assume Lebron would be on opening night.

So either they will a) not have the defending champs host a game on opening night or b) not get their most desired prime time slot. For opening night I'd think TNT would want b, that'd likely mean Lebron going out west.

And Lebron hasn't just played LA on xmas. He's played OKC, Dallas, and LA (x2) just as a member of the Heat. Cavs/Heat I wouldn't be surprised as the xmas game.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

he played dallas during the lockout season that started on christmas day iirc. outside of okc he's played kobe literally every other christmas.

the spurs probably will/should play on opening night but their game will follow lebron's. gut feeling is bulls/cavs or heat/cavs. silver is definitely staying in the east for lebron's first game.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

No he played Miami and Washington once while in Cleveland to go along with OKC and Dallas while in Miami.

If that happens they're likely on the road (since SA isn't having a home game at 9:30 local time) and there's always the banner ceremony. That means the games would be at 7/9:30 which they likely wouldn't want on opening night since 7 isn't a great draw for prime time.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Yeah Cavs are opening at home.

Can't wait to see Kobe and D. Rose back. Gotta catch a couple Bulls games live this season. :mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait for Cleveland vs Miami :banderas


----------



## DGarcia879

*NBA midseason week break*

possible NBA Mid-season break week

I like the idea, but was thinking if they can make it a 2 week break(every 4 years when the Winter games are around, and will help the NBA avoid competition with the games). if not, one week is still good


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA midseason week break*

we got a NBA thread brah.


And it's a good idea, players need more rest and recovery time because the current schedule is intense as fuck and the short, jam packed all star weekend doesn't really give any real superstars any sort of rest unless they're already injured.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Can't wait for the light skin revolt


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He'll be chilling in the D-League by Janurary


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He's green as fuck but the sort of athleticism he has buys you at least a year in this league


----------



## Arcade

He's gonna be a D-League jobber just like the rest of the summer league guys you people mark for. :troll


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

My record for Summer League marking is flawless so far on this site. Dellavedova and Hummel last year. Josh Davis and Lazeric Jones this year. Come at me.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Imagine a Timberwolves lineup of Rubio/Lavine/Wiggins/Pek/Dieng a few years from now? Rubio might average 15 lobs with this lineup. 

It's too bad that Kevin Martin will make us wait.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Joel Anthony said:


> My record for Summer League marking is flawless so far on this site. Dellavedova and Hummel last year. Josh Davis and Lazeric Jones this year. Come at me.


zeke jones and lavine? you a bruin fan?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Hell nah, don't you follow the College Hoops thread at all? All 'bout the U. I only posted the Lavine highlight 'cuz I thought he was doing some pretty sick dunks. I had my eye on Bulls' SL because I liked Billy Baron but then Lazeric started to really show out. The fact that he hasn't signed any deals elsewhere tells me that he may still be brought in to camp though the Brooks signing may have hindered his actual chances a bit. 

Speaking of Summer League though, here's Montrezl Harrell shattering another backboard at the Cardinals' Summer League camp.










College fans should know about him by now, he's projected late 1st round, should move up by the end of next season if he can work on a few things. Can't wait for him and Shaq Goodwin to lock horns again. I would say Titus Rubles, too, who I swore had one more year of eligibility but I was wrong.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

pls come back as Kobe, Kobe. I don't care about the draft, the season, the playoffs, etc just be Kobe for 2 more years pls. :jose


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Joel Anthony said:


> My record for Summer League marking is flawless so far on this site. Dellavedova and Hummel last year. Josh Davis and Lazeric Jones this year. Come at me.


It isn't too difficult to spot the future pros in Summer League if you actually watch the games and can sort out the guys who put up a bunch of bullshit buckets that they won't be able to get away with in real NBA games (e.g. Josh Selby in 2012) with the ones who actually seem to know what they're doing on the court (e.g. Chandler Parsons in 2012).


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'm more interested in SL for the UDFA's who are busting their ass just for a training camp invite and for one more chance to see guys in college whose games I admired who more than likely I'll never see again. 1st rounders don't really need to do shit, 2nd rounders yeah because they're not always guaranteed but it's most fun to watch those OODFUHs.

But indeed, I agree 100% and is why I actually watch it though this year I didn't get to watch as much. I believe there can one day be that UDFA who proved his worth in SL and became a 20 PPG guy in the league. SL is still rather new[just 10 yrs], but one day.. one day.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Oh, I'm sure there will be. As much as teams have gotten smarter about drafting, there are still players who slip through the cracks.

Just think... one pick later, and Isaiah Thomas would have already fulfilled that prophecy.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Good one there.

Of course, there's been some really good UDFA's in the history of the league, but that was before SL came around and most of them had to go overseas a year to prove it. 

Is Jeremy Lin the best UDFA that's come straight out of Summer League since it's inception? Lin gets some ribbing, but the guy's still around. He bounced around a bit from the D-League and overseas after that but off top I can't think of anyone that's came straight from SL after being undrafted who's carved out a decent career [so far] like he has.


----------



## Notorious

Wes Matthews


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

With all the big free agent buzz basically done, I don't think teams can make anymore make or break moves, so here are my early predictions which may or may not change:

*EAST:*
1) Cleveland Cavaliers
2) Toronto Raptors
3) Chicago Bulls
4) Washington Wizards
5) Indiana Pacers
6) Charlotte Hornets
7) Miami Heat
8) Atlanta Hawks

(contesting for 8 between Hawks and Bucks imo)

*WEST:*
1) San Antonio Spurs
2) Los Angeles Clippers
3) Oklahoma City Thunder
4) Golden State Warriors
5) Dallas Mavericks
6) Portland Trail Blazers
7) Phoenix Suns
8) Houston Rockets

(contesting for 7 & 8 between Suns, Rockets, Nuggets, Memphis)


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Thunder at third is funny since they've probably had the best record whenever they're healthy. Same with the Bulls, there's absolutely no way Raptors/Cavs are ahead of the Bulls if we're ignoring random injuries that occur midseason.


I agree with most of the playoff teams though. I dont think Memphis misses the playoffs though.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Yeah, I'd put the Bulls above Toronto. I also think the Cavs will have the best record in the East, and that's with or without Love.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

really hard to care about this season. rondo will probably get traded now that they couldn't get love. what do we have to look forward to, an evan turner meltdown?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Raptors ain't getting a better seed than Wiz, Pacers or Heat imo. If we stay healthy Bulls take #1 easily, not that it really matters anyway.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

heat? :ti what's special about them?

you overestimate the pacers. west is a year older, hibbert's confidence is shattered and they're going to regress hard without lance. they're in the same division as the bulls and cavs, so yeah, pretty sure the raps will have a better seed considering they're expected to take a step forward next year.


----------



## Notorious

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

The Pacers will be fine. They obviously won't be the 1 seed again but I expect them to still be top 5 again. George has gotten better every year of his career and they'll still have a top tier defense to carry them in games.

I think they'll be better than the Raptors but the Raps will still have a higher seed because they play in by far the worst division in the league.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Wizards getting that #1 seed. Don't debate me or I'll punch you

Noto, which team will have a better record: Pacers or Bobcats?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> With all the big free agent buzz basically done, I don't think teams can make anymore make or break moves, so here are my early predictions which may or may not change:
> 
> *EAST:*
> 1) Cleveland Cavaliers
> 2) Toronto Raptors
> 3) Chicago Bulls
> 4) Washington Wizards
> 5) Indiana Pacers
> 6) Charlotte Hornets
> 7) Miami Heat
> 8) Atlanta Hawks
> 
> (contesting for 8 between Hawks and Bucks imo)
> 
> *WEST:*
> 1) San Antonio Spurs
> 2) Los Angeles Clippers
> 3) Oklahoma City Thunder
> 4) Golden State Warriors
> 5) Dallas Mavericks
> 6) Portland Trail Blazers
> 7) Phoenix Suns
> 8) Houston Rockets
> 
> (contesting for 7 & 8 between Suns, Rockets, Nuggets, Memphis)


If things stand pat, and injuries are out the window, no way the bulls arent the one seed. You've got the heat too low too and I dont see the raps as the two seed either.

Bucks in contention for the 8th seed? :bosh

I'd put the griz and nugs as the 7th and 8th seeds


----------



## Notorious

HeatWave said:


> Wizards getting that #1 seed. Don't debate me or I'll punch you
> 
> Noto, which team will have a better record: Pacers or Bobcats?



Pacers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> Thunder at third is funny since they've probably had the best record whenever they're healthy. Same with the Bulls, there's absolutely no way Raptors/Cavs are ahead of the Bulls if we're ignoring random injuries that occur midseason.
> 
> 
> I agree with most of the playoff teams though. I dont think Memphis misses the playoffs though.


I just think that the Clippers are going to be better than OKC. The east is all predictions at this point, I'm not going to overrate the Bulls because we don't know how long Rose will stay healthy for and we don't know what Pau Gasol is going to provide yet.



Chrome said:


> Yeah, I'd put the Bulls above Toronto. I also think the Cavs will have the best record in the East, and that's with or without Love.


Bulls above Toronto is a possibility, just I don't want to overrate them. I rate Doug, I think he'll be one of the best players from the draft class, top 5 imo. I just don't know how healthy Rose is going to be and I don't expect him to immediately be the impact player that he was. He'll still put up buckets, just not as efficiently for the start of the season and that may cost em a few games.



CHIcagoMade said:


> Raptors ain't getting a better seed than Wiz, Pacers or Heat imo. If we stay healthy Bulls take #1 easily, not that it really matters anyway.


The only team that got better out of the 3 teams you mentioned are the Wiz. What are Heat w/o Lebron, they're just an average team with a good player in Bosh and a watered down D Wade. Pacers didn't get any better and lost Stephenson, they're talking a lot about his tactics in the playoffs but bar that, he was a good player. Wiz made some acquisitions but also lost a key player in Ariza, contract year or not, he was great for them.



ABrown said:


> If things stand pat, and injuries are out the window, no way the bulls arent the one seed. You've got the heat too low too and I dont see the raps as the two seed either.
> 
> Bucks in contention for the 8th seed? :bosh
> 
> I'd put the griz and nugs as the 7th and 8th seeds


The Heat are trash without LeBron. 

Bucks don't have a terrible team:
Giannis, Delfino, Henson, Ilyasova, Knight, Marshall, Mayo, Sanders, Wolters, PARKER
They have a good young team with experienced players.

And I already said it's up for grabs with Rockets, Suns, Griz, Nugs


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*









:banderas​


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

yeah, i hope you realize that means shit all. Lakers consistently made the Spurs their bitch throughout the 2000s, best team my ass. :ti


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Edit: Nvm I misread it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Parker said:


> :banderas​


Best team 10 straight years and only 3 titles to show for it? Ewww


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I am surprised the Cavs weren't the worst team more in the 2000's especially after Bron left.

Also damn totally forgot that T-Wolves were that shitty even with KG :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Raptors ain't getting a better seed than Wiz, Pacers or Heat imo. If we stay healthy Bulls take #1 easily, not that it really matters anyway.


You forgot the Nets, Knicks, Celtics, Sixers, Pistons, Bucks, Hornets, Hawks and Magic.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Don't know why people are sleeping on Heat. They ain't winning title, but they can still be a good team. LeBron ain't there holding Bosh back and Wade ain't quite Wade anymore but he's still good. Y'all act like dude was chopped liver.

He was still coming through during crunch time and was defending the best player on the other teams.

They'd still put the Cavs out.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

wade is going to miss half the season and both deng/bosh's best days are behind them. adding an unproven shabazz won't change much.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I disagree about Bosh's best days being behind him. But the rest of the team is extremely lackluster.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Again, underestimating that Miami team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Again, underestimating that Miami team.


Can easily say you're overestimating them.

Or easily say you're underestimating the Raptors team that finished 3rd in the conference last season. Only to continue this season with the same young team with players continuing to improve and adding a good back up guard in Lou Williams for literally nothing.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I can't see how I'm overestimating them just by saying that they'll still be a good team.

I didn't say the Raptors weren't gonna be a good team. Derozan will continue to get better and assuming he makes the USA team it will help him even more. They managed to retain their pieces. I just don't think they'll be as high as they were last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

lou williams is not a good backup point guard. pls stop that nonsense.


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

He didn't say point guard.

I don't really care where people will say they'll end up but people will always underestimate them because they are just that team from Canada.


----------



## Notorious

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I mean what do you expect? They won by far the worst division in the league and lost in the 1st round to a 44 win team. I don't think them playing in Canada plays that big of a factor to why they don't get a lot of respect.

They will win the Atlantic though so therefore they will be a top 4 seed. But I think Cleveland, Chicago, Washington and Indiana will all be better.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> wade is going to miss half the season and both deng/bosh's best days are behind them. adding an unproven shabazz won't change much.


Not to mention Thibs took out about 10 years of Dengs career overplaying him every season :side:


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

@notorious they lost to a team with the league's highest payroll and multiple hall of fame players. don't forget that either.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

a bunch of hall of famers that are about 8 years out of their primes. dont even bring that up.



dont bring up the canada nonsense either as last time i checked im canadian too. you guys are just hyping them up way too much, but it's fine since that's what homers do. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Couldn't care less about their payroll, Knicks had the second highest that meant a lot. Let's not act like the HOFers on their roster were even close to still playing at a high level either.

I respect the Raptors, I think they're a good team. But I can understand why others don't and I think blaming it on them playing in Canada is a lame excuse.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

the nets had one of the deepest teams in the league last year and they got hot post-ASB. yes, they were ousted in the second round, but that was to a team that was coming off back to back titles.

any other match-up in the first round likely would have done it for the raptors. they were just unlucky. can't ignore the fact that it came down to the final play of game 7 either. lel.

new york's payroll is kind of irrelevant considering the knicks didn't plan for amare to turn into a glass-made calamity.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

going out in the first round is going out in the first round regardless of how you spin it. :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

And I'm sure when the Nets gave Deron $100 mil they didn't expect him to regress to where he is now. Works for both ways buddy. Either way payroll is irrelevant. The Rockets had one of the lowest payrolls and were tied for the 5th best record in the league, the Knicks had the 2nd highest payroll and missed the playoffs.

We can play the hypothetical game all night long, fact of the matter is that to many people the Raptors were a team that overachieved in the regular season and a result got bounced early in the playoffs. Now like I said I don't have that stance but at the same time I can understand why someone else has that reservation and I don't think that has anything to do with them playing in Canada.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Raps sign Will Cherry. Very serviceable 3rd string PG


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

http://store.nba.com/Chicago_Bulls_Accessories_Imagine_that/Derrick_Rose_Chicago_Bulls_Face_Mask


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> http://store.nba.com/Chicago_Bulls_Accessories_Imagine_that/Derrick_Rose_Chicago_Bulls_Face_Mask


What da fuck, who on earth would buy this crap :cornette


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I would. It'd go well with my suit.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

It'd be a fun thing to wear for Halloween. And Aaron Brooks could always wear it and pretend to be Rose when Rose has his annual season-ending injury.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

What I gathered from all of this:
-Lou Williams signing should've gotten the coverage LeBron got 
-We all hate the Canadian team 
-Toronto finished 3rd last year

In short: We are bored


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

well you can dress up as derrick rose and go scare some little kids brah.


or maybe excite them by playing some basketball without getting hurt. :ti


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

so apparently :love2 to the cavs is inevitable. wolves are reportedly assured to receive wiggins, bennett, and a first.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Pretty sure a third team will be involved for Minny to dump their trash in. 

If Minny manages to grab Wiggins, Bennett, and a first while getting rid of Barea, and Martin then they'll be the next OKC. The 10 year playoff drought will be worth it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

no they wont. careers die in Minny. Pls get out ASAP, WIGGINS, I'm praying for you.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

If Wiggins does leave, then he'll most certainly play for the Raptors and continue the "coming home" trend. 

But I actually hope Minny succeeds this time. They haven't made the playoffs for a decade with their last playoff appearance being a heartbreaker when Cassel's injury costed them the WCF title.

Wolves might be an incompetent franchise but if the Love trade goes through, then there's no way they're gonna screw up a a Wiggins/Rubio/Lavine/Dieng lineup which will dominate the West a few years from now barring injuries

Lavine/Wiggins duo are gonna be nicknamed "Twin Dunk Cities" with Rubio averaging 15 assists and Dieng averaging a double double and winning DPOY


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Yeah but isn't Toronto looked down on as a free agent destination due to the extra taxes they have to pay? Iuno it's whatever, I'm excited for the season to start to see how every team does because there's always surprises


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> If Wiggins does leave, then he'll most certainly play for the Raptors and continue the "coming home" trend.
> 
> But I actually hope Minny succeeds this time. They haven't made the playoffs for a decade with their last playoff appearance being a heartbreaker when Cassel's injury costed them the WCF title.
> 
> Wolves might be an incompetent franchise but if the Love trade goes through, then there's no way they're gonna screw up a a Wiggins/Rubio/Lavine/Dieng lineup which will dominate the West a few years from now barring injuries
> 
> Lavine/Wiggins duo are gonna be nicknamed "Twin Dunk Cities" with Rubio averaging 15 assists and Dieng averaging a double double and winning DPOY


What trend? The trend the media is trying to push? Blah


----------



## JM

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> dont bring up the canada nonsense either as last time i checked im canadian too. you guys are just hyping them up way too much, but it's fine since that's what homers do. :kobe3


People aren't always talking about you UDFK lulz. It's not all about you.

Regardless, people can disagree all they want but at least some of the lack of respect the Raptors get and will always get is because they play in Canada and get no Nationally televised games in the states.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> What trend? The trend the media is trying to push? Blah


Lead by their trusty media whore LeBron James.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

They're already starting with the "Kevin Durant's coming home" shite. And he's two years away from being a free agent


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*




















hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Skins

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

lol @ "coming home trend" Some of these guys wouldn't even consider going home as the second they step foot back in, phone is blown up by cousins,sisters,uncle's etc calling for $$ and all that is wrapped up w/ that.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*Seems like the Cavs are the clear front-runners to land K Love. Golden State had a legit shot, but they're still unwilling to deal Klay Thompson. What a shame...*


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

So who is Cleveland going to have coming off their bench, exactly?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

*My guess is as good as yours. No clue :lol*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



JM said:


> People aren't always talking about you UDFK lulz. It's not all about you.
> 
> Regardless, people can disagree all they want but at least some of the lack of respect the Raptors get and will always get is because they play in Canada and get no Nationally televised games in the states.


i know it wasnt directed soley at me, but you were using that "americans dont take us seriously thing" as an argument so i spoke as a canadian, non-raptors fan, saying they're pretty spot. they're not awful, not even close, but they're super great or anything either and they have a lot to proof still. im hoping they get past the first round this year and i think they will.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Parker said:


> So who is Cleveland going to have coming off their bench, exactly?


Tristan Thompson, Mike Miller, Ray Allen probably, Matt Dellavedova.

They won't have that good of a bench regardless of if they get Love though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



₵A$H®;37583498 said:


> *Seems like the Cavs are the clear front-runners to land K Love. Golden State had a legit shot, but they're still unwilling to deal Klay Thompson. What a shame...*


I'd rather have Klay.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



₵A$H®;37583498 said:


> *Seems like the Cavs are the clear front-runners to land K Love. Golden State had a legit shot, but they're still unwilling to deal Klay Thompson. What a shame...*


Call me crazy, but I wouldn't part with Thompson either. The guy can score and play defense.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Childish Mikino said:


> I'd rather have Klay.


*How far you think the Warriors can go then with the current roster?


Spurs
Thunder
Clippers
They're not on those teams level. I'm not sure they can knock out Dallas or Memphis in a playoff series. You have to make sacrifices for the greater good.*


----------



## WWE

Notorious said:


> Tristan Thompson, Mike Miller, Ray Allen probably, Matt Dellavedova.
> 
> They won't have that good of a bench regardless of if they get Love though.


Ray Allen signed? Thought the man was still in free agency 

I like monkeys


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



₵A$H®;37586690 said:


> *How far you think the Warriors can go then with the current roster?
> 
> 
> Spurs
> Thunder
> Clippers
> They're not on those teams level. I'm not sure they can knock out Dallas or Memphis in a playoff series. You have to make sacrifices for the greater good.*


Kevin Love would only be good for spacing the floor. He wouldn't be a much different player from David Lee. Plus he's not even a proven superstar, a superstar should be able to take his team the playoffs. His surrounding team wasn't terrible, there's been worse, had guys like Rubio and KMart. I don't think he would be putting up high numbers on GS on a regular basis.

I think GS is capable of going to conf. finals. Our biggest problem was finding a back up PG, guys like Blake and Crawford were horrible fits for the team. Blake slowed down the tempo too much and Crawford is too much of a ball hog and halted the distribution of the ball. Livingston is the perfect piece. Curry is getting better over the summer, Barnes won't have another terrible season. Went 7 games with the Clips w/o Bogut, plz. W/o injuries, this is a team that can go far in the playoffs.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

you're underrating kevin love a tad, canadian. 26/12/4. those are numbers david lee wouldn't be able to produce in his sleep.

he's not a superstar yet but he can become one. frankly as soon as he makes the playoffs he'll be recognized as one since it's really the only knock on him atm.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Champ said:


> you're underrating kevin love a tad, canadian. 26/12/4. those are numbers david lee wouldn't be able to produce in his sleep.
> 
> he's not a superstar yet but he can become one. frankly as soon as he makes the playoffs he'll be recognized as one since it's really the only knock on him atm.


Good numbers on a bad team only mean so much. David Lee has put up 20/10 multiple times so iuno what you're talking about.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

iirc the last players to average at least 25 points, 10 rebounds, and 4 assists in a season were david robinson and karl malone back in '94. that's 20 years. you shouldn't discredit that simply b/c he played on a bad team.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

There's a huge difference between averaging 26 points and 20 points lol.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Maybe Brother Love should ask to go to Washington or Charlotte instead


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Lee is also 31 while Love is 25 and what Love brings can be a nice complement to Bogut in the post/as a post defender.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

See this is the problem amongst a lot of NBA fans when it comes to evaluating players who play on bad teams.

They put up great numbers = They're overrated, stat-padders on a bad team, aren't winners. Essentially they're damned if they do, damned if they don't.

Yes there are players who have inflated stats from playing on bad teams (See Evan Turner with Philly this year, Michael Beasley when he was in Minnesota, Corey Maggette his entire career) but not every player who puts up great numbers on bad teams has inflated stats or is a stat-padder.

This is just something that annoys me about NBA fans. I don't really see this in the NFL or MLB. The Texans were the worst team in the NFL last year but you don't hear people using that to say J.J. Watt shouldn't be considered the best defensive end in the league. The Seattle Mariners have never made the playoffs since Felix Hernandez has been in the league but that doesn't stop people from considering him one of the best, if not the best pitcher in the game today. You can say I'm comparing apples to oranges but at the end of the day they're all team sports. A player shouldn't be discredited because his teammates suck.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Naw dude. It's obvious that Love is only gonna be a 10/10 player in a playoff team. Warriors probably wouldn't even start him over Draymond Green or Speights. /s


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

As we saw with Bosh, a good player on a better team might result in a numbers decrease because their role changes. Doesn't mean they fell off, just dont have to do as much..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

The damn narratives man. Al Jefferson puts up 20/10 on mediocre to terrible teams in Minnesota & Utah and he's a stat-padder. Puts up the same numbers in Charlotte and he's a "hidden gem".

Smh.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> As we saw with Bosh, a good player on a better team might result in a numbers decrease because their role changes. Doesn't mean they fell off, just dont have to do as much..


Of course that players' stats are inflated in a bad team. But some people here are acting as if Love isn't a top 10 player and that he wouldn't even crack 20 points in a good team. 

Also, Love isn't gonna be a third option to any of the team that he's gonna be traded to like Bosh was. Love is gonna be a 2nd option in Cleveland behind LeBron and he might even be the first option with the Warriors so he's still gonna be producing 20/10 numbers regardless where he goes.

And Bosh's declining stats is exaggerated. Averaging 17 ppg as a third option and behind Lebron and Wade is very impressive especially when some people were predicting that Bosh wouldn't even average 15 ppg and that their defense would be weak with Bosh but he did an admirable job during their repeat run and was their best team defender.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

FFS, Bledsoe's gonna sign the qualifying offer. Maybe I'm just being overly pessimistic :side:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Naw dude. It's obvious that Love is only gonna be a 10/10 player in a playoff team. Warriors probably wouldn't even start him over Draymond Green or Speights. /s


Lol not even going to bother.



Notorious said:


> The damn narratives man. Al Jefferson puts up 20/10 on mediocre to terrible teams in Minnesota & Utah and he's a stat-padder. Puts up the same numbers in Charlotte and he's a "hidden gem".
> 
> Smh.


To be fair I've never heard anything negative like that amongst my friends/people in school while Al Jeff was playing in Utah. Everyone acknowledged him as a really good player. 

I'm just saying Kevin Love on the Warriors wouldn't make as much of an impact as some people think it might. Defensively, they're both not great (Love & Lee). Offensively, they'd play an extremely similar role, the only difference is Kevin Love can space the floor for more open 3-pointers. I'm not speaking out of my ass, I've read articles where this point was brought up. You don't think I'd be ecstatic to have Kevin Love on the Warriors? Ofc I would be, I want my favourite team to win. I'm not willing to give up Klay for a 1 year rental. Lets remember how weak the Shooting Guard position is atm. Why would I want to lose arguably a top 3 SG in the league atm? The Power Forward position isn't as difficult of a role to fill, not saying we'll find a player of Love's caliber, but it's still not as difficult to find a good player.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Of course that players' stats are inflated in a bad team. But some people here are acting as if Love isn't a top 10 player and that he wouldn't even crack 20 points in a good team.
> 
> Also, Love isn't gonna be a third option to any of the team that he's gonna be traded to like Bosh was. Love is gonna be a 2nd option in Cleveland behind LeBron and he might even be the first option with the Warriors so he's still gonna be producing 20/10 numbers regardless where he goes.
> 
> And Bosh's declining stats is exaggerated. Averaging 17 ppg as a third option and behind Lebron and Wade is very impressive especially when some people were predicting that Bosh wouldn't even average 15 ppg and that their defense would be weak with Bosh but he did an admirable job during their repeat run and was their best team defender.


With Kyrie there, Love will play the same role as Bosh. Spot up duty when LeBron & Kyrie drive. He's not gonna be the 2nd option. Not with Kyrie. He's the one who'd have more trouble adapting to that role than Love imo


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> With Kyrie there, Love will play the same role as Bosh. Spot up duty when LeBron & Kyrie drive. He's not gonna be the 2nd option. Not with Kyrie. He's the one who'd have more trouble adapting to that role than Love imo


lol? There's no way Kyrie is gonna get more shots than Love. 

Love is gonna play the same role as Bosh but he'd play the role much better since Love's game compliments LeBron's game. Bosh had to adjust his playtyle when he played with the Heat; yes he was a good shooter but nothing spectacular and definitely wasn't a 3 point shooter. Love is known for his long range shooting. He can easily score 20 ppg on jump shots and putbacks which is something Bosh couldn't do since he's not a good enough shooter nor a good enough rebounder. Love wouldn't need to change anything once he goes to the Cavs And not to mention that Love can create his own 3 point shots while Bosh can;t.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kyrie is ball dominant. Why would he take less shots than Love?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



HeatWave said:


> Kyrie is ball dominant. Why would he take less shots than Love?


Maybe because Love is the better offensive player? And with LeBron back, Kyrie isn't gonna get much touches or plays for him. And it has been said that Kyrie is willing to adjust his game with LeBron back which means that he's gonna play more of the tradional PG role. 

Also, Kyrie might be good at driving to the rim but don't forget that Kyrie is also one of the better shooters in the PG position unlike Wade was. Kyrie can help space the floor for LeBron.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

https://twitter.com/WindhorstESPN/status/494980981577617408

Plumlee over Cousins? LOL :cousins


----------



## Notorious

Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.

Not surprising Coach K would pick his two Duke guys (Kyrie/Plumlee) over Wall & Boogie.

Smh.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

:lmao come to our program or dont bother showing up for USA basketball. GOAT recruiting.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

mason is GOAT, to be fair. can you guys really blame him for snubbing cousins though? in the words of that mean tweet, he's an emotional lesbian.

kyrie over wall is understandable since kyrie is a better shooter.


----------



## Notorious

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Wall is better than Kyrie at everything except shooting. What good is having five guards if none of them play defense?

As far as Cousins, Coach K & Colangelo need to get over shit that happened years ago.

Spain's frontcourt is no joke with the Gasol brothers, Ibaka & Mirotic. But maybe Coach K believes Plumlee will be a better fit in the system than Boogie. Who knows.

Seems like this is how the depth chart will shake up:
Rose/Curry/Kyrie or Wall
Harden/Lillard
George/Klay, Korver, Hayward, Beal or DeMar
Durant/Parsons, Faried or Millsap
Davis/Plumlee or Cousins/Drummond

Also 




:banderas


----------



## Xile44

*Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Plumlee the Goat on team USA, pretty much guaranteeing them victories whew 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Bulls should just get this over with and trade D Rose and Noah for Love.


I'M FUCKING JOKING, DON'T KILL ME.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Ranch Dressing said:


> i know it wasnt directed *soley* at me, but you were using that "americans dont take us seriously thing" as an argument so i spoke as a canadian, non-raptors fan, saying they're pretty spot. they're not awful, not even close, *but they're super great or anything* either and they have a *lot to proof still*. im hoping they get past the first round this year and i think they will.


Do you even English bro


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Parker gonna get paid! 3 year, 43 million dollar extension! Much deserving.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

So, the NBA Store discontinued the Wiggins Cavs jersey in the "wine" color, and Twitter's collective reaction was "OH MY GOD HE'S BEEN TRADED!!!!"

I don't know which is more amusing: that so many people seem to think that in the event of a trade the first call would be to the NBA Store or that the NBA Store would respond by apparently burning its entire inventory of Wiggins Cavs jerseys. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> Wall is better than Kyrie at everything except shooting. What good is having five guards if none of them play defense?
> 
> As far as Cousins, Coach K & Colangelo need to get over shit that happened years ago.
> 
> Spain's frontcourt is no joke with the Gasol brothers, Ibaka & Mirotic. But maybe Coach K believes Plumlee will be a better fit in the system than Boogie. Who knows.
> 
> Seems like this is how the depth chart will shake up:
> Rose/Curry/Kyrie or Wall
> Harden/Lillard
> George/Klay, Korver, Hayward, Beal or DeMar
> Durant/Parsons, Faried or Millsap
> Davis/Plumlee or Cousins/Drummond
> 
> Also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


I could see them going...

PG - Stephen Curry, Kyrie Irving, John Wall
SG - James Harden, Klay Thompson
SF - Paul George, Gordon Hayward, Kyle Korver
PF - Kevin Durant (international PF), Paul Millsap
C - Anthony Davis, Andre Drummond

Would have just written Korver off as a training camp body, but after reading this, I actually kind of think he makes it...

http://grantland.com/features/kyle-k...atlanta-hawks/

Could have also seen them rolling the dice with Boogie since they don't have much frontcourt depth, but apparently, Plumlee is ahead of him on the depth chart. :ti


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Kyrie shouldn't even make the roster. It should be Rose, Wall and Curry. He most likely will because DEM politics.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Kyrie shouldn't even make the roster. It should be Rose, Wall and Curry. He most likely will because DEM politics.


The way Wall's playing tonight, he won't.

But fortunately, the way Rose has looked, he will. So that's an easy enough swap. (Y)


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Blue team has three white guys on the court right now. :mark:

No blue guys out there for the White team, though. :side:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Should be Rose, Curry, and Lillard tbh. Lillard with that half court shot!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

This Rose fella is looking pretty good out there with all of these NBA players. I wonder of he has ever thought about playing in the NBA? :side:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

KD, Rose, Davis, Curry and PG, Harden (unfortunately) are all locks imo.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Gordon Hayward is noticeably better at basketball than Chandler Parsons.


----------



## RyanPelley

Paul George broke his ankle, I'm being told. :'(


----------



## Aid

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Holy shit Paul George's leg just snapped. That is not good.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Goddamn. Brutal.


----------



## ABAS

Paul George dead. Bye bye Pacers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Best of luck to Paul George in his recovery. That injury looked brutal as fuck


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.



Spoiler: Paul George injury. I do not recommend watching it.



*NSFL* http://giant.gfycat.com/CraftyFlickeringAdeliepenguin.gif


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paul George injury. I do not recommend watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFL* http://giant.gfycat.com/CraftyFlickeringAdeliepenguin.gif


That's horrible, reminds me of Sid Vicious's leg injury back in '01. Good luck Paul in your recovery.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

:allen1 

Fuck that is brutal  feel terrible for George and the Pacers.


----------



## RyanPelley

I don't care about this season. God damnit, just want Paul to be okay. That's career ruining stuff. :'(


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Just awful.

Good luck PG.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

:taker at pg's injury


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Now you Pacers fans feel some of the pain us Bulls fans felt the first time Derrick went down. Wishing George a successful surgery and speedy recovery. Kevin Ware was cleared 12 weeks after his injury. Looks distinctly similar to Ware's.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Goddamn, that was brutal. RIP PG's leg.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Goddamn What a horrific moment for Paul George. Reminiscent of the Kevin Ware injury. Hope that he's alright and the injury is nothing serious. This is the last thing the Pacers need.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

OH MY GOD !! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GFb_ZoGr1g


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Goddamn What a horrific moment for Paul George. Reminiscent of the Kevin Ware injury. Hope that he's alright and the injury is nothing serious. This is the last thing the Pacers need.


This is the last thing basketball needs. Really hope he makes a speedy recovery. Dude is one of my favorite players in the league.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



CHIcagoMade said:


> This is the last thing basketball needs. Really hope he makes a speedy recovery. Dude is one of my favorite players in the league.


Absolutely. But I'm just being sympathetic towards the Pacer fans since they just lost Lance Stephenson in the offseason. If PG's injury is serious, then the Pacers lost 2 of their starters and key players


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Pacers should shut him down for the season and try for the #1 pick.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



CHIcagoMade said:


> This is the last thing basketball needs. Really hope he makes a speedy recovery. Dude is one of my favorite players in the league.


True, way too many injuries these days. Central division was looking stacked too with the Bulls, Pacers and Cavs but without George Pacers aren't doing anything.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

THAT WAS FUCKING BRUTAL 

Please get a speedy recovery PG


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Mother of God.

Hope he recovers 100%. His season and the Pacer's season is over before it started.

I wonder what evil Twitter and Reddit have created so far.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Coach K called the game. Best thing to do


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Hope George has a speedy recovery. Never wanna see a guy go down like that.


----------



## RyanPelley

The thing that's upsetting me is the uncertainty. PG is on the brink of being a 'superstar' in the NBA. And now this... What ifs. What if the injury forces him to greatly decline and he never regains what he had become now... Just, fuck man. Sucks.


----------



## Myst

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Wow, gotta feel for the guy. Terrible injury. One of my favorite players too.


----------



## padraic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

rip pg


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



RetepAdam. said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paul George injury. I do not recommend watching it.
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFL* http://giant.gfycat.com/CraftyFlickeringAdeliepenguin.gif


*Jesus Christ. Wish I didn't click on it. Reminds me of Kevin Ware's injury. Just gruesome... 

I wish him a speedy recovery. *


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Chrome said:


> That's horrible, reminds me of Sid Vicious's leg injury back in '01. Good luck Paul in your recovery.


Sid Vicious had a 17-inch metal rod put in his leg, and it still pretty much ended his career.

Tyrone Prothro (Alabama receiver) also suffered a similar injury in 2005, and it actually ended his football career.

Harrowing stuff. I hope he's able to play again, let alone come back anywhere close to where he was.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Good thing those injuries happened over/almost a decade ago.

Medicine has come a long way.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

"Paul George has a compound fracture of the fibula and tibia. He will get a pin placed in his leg and will be hospitalized for 2-3 days."


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

I'm glad he signed that contract.


----------



## RyanPelley

Apparently, it was a clean break. And glad it's a pin, not a rod. A little bit of optimism that he's not fucked.

Edit: Surgery went well. No additional damage.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Stuff like this puts rivalries aside. Get well PG!

I just hope it's not a career ending one.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> Stuff like this puts rivalries aside. Get well PG!
> 
> I just hope it's not a career ending one.


i've heard he'll be done forthe season, but should make a full recovery.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Get well soon, PG. Sports condolences to all those Indy fans out there.


----------



## RyanPelley

Finally watched the video. I avoided it for 5 hours but gave in. I won't lie, I cried a little bit.

The support from NBA players and organizations is just awesome to see.


----------



## Zen

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*










Here's a comparison of the backstand. Don;t really know the rules for distance of the basktand but they really need to change this for all game.s


----------



## WWE

I hate coincidences like this. Just hours prior to George's injury I was watching Derrick roses and Kevin wares injury. 

Geeze. 

Currently in a glass case of emotion


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Parker said:


> I hate coincidences like this. Just hours prior to George's injury I was watching Derrick roses and* Kevin wares injury. *
> 
> Geeze.
> 
> Currently in a glass case of emotion


why they hell would you watch that?


----------



## WWE

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Well I was wondering when he returned so I searched up his return, then the thumbnail to his video was in the listing.. It was tempting.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

Ok, so I'm talking to a friend and he tells me about Paul George breaking his leg? I went on espn and just saw the front page and an article where players react. 

I don't know if there is any footage, I won't be looking for it atm but how bad is it. Guy is telling me his career could fucking be over. And I was the one saying that Rose probably shouldn't be playing for Team USA becaus he wouldn't wanna risk getting injured here.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

it's not career ending.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*

million videos of it on youtube already. It's definitly a clean snap.


----------



## JM

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

So difficult to watch. 

Hopefully he takes the time necessary to ensure he comes back as good as he was.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Thread title<<<<<<

Pacers were already heading into next year in bad shape..Now? They should be focusing on the lottery. Bulls & Cavs' road can now breathe a little sigh of relief


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



HeatWave said:


> Thread title<<<<<<
> 
> Pacers were already heading into next year in bad shape..Now? They should be focusing on the lottery. Bulls & Cavs' road can now breathe a little sigh of relief


They were already something of a paper tiger at this point.

What made them special was having ridiculous size that allowed them to bully other teams. Two years ago, they had Danny Granger, Paul George, Lance Stephenson and Gerald Green on the wing. They're about to enter this season with a wing duo of Rodney Stuckey and Solomon Hill. They're done.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

The story about NBA.com store no longer selling Wiggins jersey seems to be true...hmm


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

George may be missing the entire season.

Oh boy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Feeling bad for George just because of how sickening that injury looked. God damn, get fixed up and well soon George.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Dan Le Batard, please give me another rant.

*PLEASE*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Parker said:


> George may be missing the entire season.
> 
> Oh boy.


May?


----------



## RyanPelley

Is it wrong of me to want Bird to just blow up the Pacers team? There's no hope for the season now without Paul, though that's not important at all at the moment. Get rid of Hill's ridiculous contract now, move David West for a bench player while he has 1 or 2 servicable years left. Do whatever with Hibbert. Maybe rack up a lottery pick for 2015-2016 when PG is back.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



HeatWave said:


> May?


Yeah, I was pretty sure the giant red flag that revealed PG's season is over was when his leg snapped in half like a fucking twig.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RyanPelley said:


> Is it wrong of me to want Bird to just blow up the Pacers team? There's no hope for the season now without Paul, though that's not important at all at the moment. Get rid of Hill's ridiculous contract now, move David West for a bench player while he has 1 or 2 servicable years left. Do whatever with Hibbert. Maybe rack up a lottery pick for 2015-2016 when PG is back.


It's not crazy, tank all you can for the #1 pick. You aren't going to win anything this year.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RyanPelley said:


> Is it wrong of me to want Bird to just blow up the Pacers team? There's no hope for the season now without Paul, though that's not important at all at the moment. Get rid of Hill's ridiculous contract now, move David West for a bench player while he has 1 or 2 servicable years left. Do whatever with Hibbert. Maybe rack up a lottery pick for 2015-2016 when PG is back.


Nothing wrong with wanting to wait for your best player to come back while you tank for a top pick. Thats what the Bulls should've done when Rose went down.


----------



## ABAS

DemBoy said:


> Nothing wrong with wanting to wait for your best player to come back while you tank for a top pick. Thats what the Bulls should've done when Rose went down.



I don't think Thibs knows how to tank.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't think Thibs knows how to tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope, he certainly doesn't know what that it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Pacers been planning to tank the minute they let Lance & Turner walk and went after nobody of relevance this summer. It is what it is


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Too bad there's no big names in next year's draft, i couldn't name a single frosh


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

OKAFOR.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Caris LeVert >>>>


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Okafor will be hyped relentlessly. Just wait.

Mudiay too if he does well in China.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

*I hope the Pacers sue America*


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Too bad there's no big names in next year's draft, i couldn't name a single frosh


Jahlil Okafor and Emmanuel Mudiay IMO are the only big names for next year's draft.


----------



## EyeZac

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

The injury to PG is just building towards the Raptors being a top seed and winning the East. Feel bad for the guy though. Horrible leg break.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



HeatWave said:


> The story about NBA.com store no longer selling Wiggins jersey seems to be true...hmm





RetepAdam. said:


> I don't know which is more amusing: that so many people seem to think that in the event of a trade the first call would be to the NBA Store or that the NBA Store would respond by apparently burning its entire inventory of Wiggins Cavs jerseys. :lol


:love2



DemBoy said:


> Jahlil Okafor and Emmanuel Mudiay IMO are the only big names for next year's draft.


Mudiay's going to be playing overseas. Who knows what his stock will look like in a year.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Pacers should just take next season like how the Spurs did when David Robinson got injured and they ended up getting a Duncan/Robinson duo. Next draft is going to feature a lot of bigs which will be useful for them since David West is aging.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I hate seeing players go down for the season, especially in that manner, especially before the season has even started, ESPECIALLY in an essentially meaningless game.

The league is better off when he's playing at full health and it seriously blows. I just hope he can come back to the same ability level he was at before the injury. Such a horrific injury at such a bad time seeing as he's on his way to his prime.


----------



## sexytyrone97

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Spoiler: Pls don't open. Pls


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

First time seeing it, looks terrible. I was crying and in pain when I had a freaking infection. Watched a video on YouTube and he seemed relaxed at times. Not sure how these players deal with injuries like that. 

Hope his recovery goes well. Real shame it happened where it did. Most of these guys love telling their country and when stuff like this happens it will just make the owners and other to against it more and more.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

With the Wolves owner saying Love will be traded by August 24th, and Wiggins sounding like a guy who just lost his best friend on ESPN this morning, I think we can confirm the Cavs are going to get raided by Minnesota. Dang LeBron..smh


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RetepAdam. said:


> Mudiay's going to be playing overseas. Who knows what his stock will look like in a year.


He's still going to be a top 5 pick next year, the only thing that could hurt his stock is an injury or a really underwhelming season in China.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Sith Rollins said:


> First time seeing it, looks terrible. I was crying and in pain when I had a freaking infection. Watched a video on YouTube and he seemed relaxed at times. *Not sure how these players deal with injuries like that. *
> 
> Hope his recovery goes well. Real shame it happened where it did. Most of these guys love telling their country and when stuff like this happens it will just make the owners and other to against it more and more.


Shock.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RyanPelley said:


> Is it wrong of me to want Bird to just blow up the Pacers team? There's no hope for the season now without Paul, though that's not important at all at the moment. Get rid of Hill's ridiculous contract now, move David West for a bench player while he has 1 or 2 servicable years left. Do whatever with Hibbert. Maybe rack up a lottery pick for 2015-2016 when PG is back.


It frankly makes all kinds of sense. Without Paul George, the Pacers aren't going too far this year.

As *Evo* was saying, it's terribly sad seeing a player go down to such a grievous, awful injury like this, particularly before the season even begins in a rather meaningless game.


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

2012 - Rose
2013 - Kobe
2014 - George

I'm not liking this.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Parker said:


> 2012 - Rose
> 2013 - Kobe
> 2014 - George
> 
> I'm not liking this.





Rose was 2013 too...


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Yeah I know but i wanted to mention other's and not the same guy.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Don't forget to add Rondo on that list. And Barbosa as well! Damn I miss that guy.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

any list that has to do with GOAT rondo should be on. btw i didn't know THE ASSASSIN posts here. definately gonna draft him next year, or this year, whatever.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



DesolationRow said:


> It frankly makes all kinds of sense. Without Paul George, the Pacers aren't going too far this year.
> 
> As Evo was saying, it's terribly sad seeing a player go down to such a *grievous*, awful injury like this, particularly before the season even begins in a rather meaningless game.


Did someone say _Greivis_?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Shawn Marion and his agent met with the Cavs today. Looks like he's leaning towards going there. Good move for them and this move pretty much confirms that Wiggins is gone. Marion will fill the void for the Cavs' defense.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Shawn Marion and his agent met with the Cavs today. Looks like he's leaning towards going there. Good move for them and *this move pretty much confirms that Wiggins is gone*. Marion will fill the void for the Cavs' defense.


Also it doesn't help that Cavs team store stopped selling Wiggins jerseys.. Not usually a good sign


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

And the Wolves owner publicly stated Love would be traded the day of or the day after Wiggins is eligible to be traded.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Wolves/Cavs reportedly have handshake agreent. Wolves get Wiggins/Thaddeous Young, Sixers get Bennett, Cavs get Love..Interesting


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Anton Chigurh said:


> Also it doesn't help that Cavs team store stopped selling Wiggins jerseys.. Not usually a good sign


Well NBA mentioned that the reason for the Cavs' jersey being discontinued is that the Wiggins jersey are sold out.

The trade is imminent but not because of that news.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Lebron not going to win Cleveland a ring...again. There's no future after him either, glad he pushed them back another 2 decades. They deserve it.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> Lebron not going to win Cleveland a ring...again. There's no future after him either, glad he pushed them back another 2 decades. They deserve it.


Cleveland hasn't won a championship for 50 years so I doubt being pushed back another 2 decade is any different from what they've experienced the past 50 years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

well due to the impatience and retardation of the "KING", Cleveland wont be able to see what Wiggins could have been. It's funny how people quickly disregard his immense potential because, well, it's immense. All they had to do was play the "wait and see" game as the Wolves were losing Love anyways, there was no real competition for Love, and there was little to no reason for them not to wait until the trade deadline to see if they could have gotten him for a cheaper price. Instead they get Kevin Love for 5 years and him and Lebron can fail at beating the West whenever they have the chance. 


The current Cavs are a 10x version of the Thunder. Durant will be overtaking Lebron soon as the world's best player as well so they better hope that the Thunder still ringless these next two years and that Durant leaves because Durant/Ibaka/Westbrook will remain better than Lebron/Kyrie/Love and the Cavs arent going to be adding any great new additions nor will they be able to secure the likes of Waiters because of what he'll be demanding and the fact it looks like they have to keep Thompson at this point due to agents.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> There was no real competition for Love


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

^ Well, there wasn't.

They wouldn't have accepted the offer from GSW without Thompson, and GSW said they didn't want him in the trade talks. And Boston wasn't an option since Wolves didn't want to fall behind a lot after the trade and Boston can't offer them anyone good right now bar from Rondo (and we all know that was not going to happen) and maybe Green/Bradley.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



BoJaNNNNN said:


> ^ Well, there wasn't.
> 
> They wouldn't have accepted the offer from GSW without Thompson, and GSW said they didn't want him in the trade talks. And Boston wasn't an option since Wolves didn't want to fall behind a lot after the trade and Boston can't offer them anyone good right now bar from Rondo (and we all know that was not going to happen) and maybe Green.


Before LeBron went back to the dregs, Golden State was Love's destination with-or-without Klay in the deal.

What is Minny's alternative? Let Love walk for nothing?


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

they werent trading him to the Warriors without Thompson. get the fuck outta, there's no way anyone trades for David Lee+what? what else were they offering? They have nothing. That would have been a worse trade than the Lakers/Memphis one(before MARC became known).


his destination was free agency if no one traded for him.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



el dandy said:


> Before LeBron went back to the dregs, Golden State was Love's destination with-or-without Klay in the deal.
> 
> *What is Minny's alternative? Let Love walk for nothing?*


That's what LUCK is saying. 

They would be desperate to trade him before the deadline just to get something for him. That's where the Cavs would step up and try to get a bargain of a deal, keeping Wiggins. I mean, he's the guy who has the potential to be an all-star player in two years. Just imagine the possibility of having Kyrie, Wiggins, LBJ and Love on the same team next year... The Cavs just wasted that opportunity for an instant success which should get them out of the East, but still not good enough for a title.

And, still, there's no guarantee that Love will resign next offseason.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> they werent trading him to the Warriors without Thompson. get the fuck outta, there's no way anyone trades for David Lee+what? what else were they offering? They have nothing. That would have been a worse trade than the Lakers/Memphis one(before MARC became known).
> 
> 
> *his destination was free agency* if no one traded for him.



No shit. Hence that's why Minny was always gonna trade Love.

I'm just saying, your statement saying there was no competition for Love is erroneous. I gave you a team who's been linked with Love for months and a team who could make a deal happen tomorrow if they wanted to.

And the reason there is no competition is because GS will not match the Cavs offer. If Wiggins was off the table, Love would be a Warrior because Lee + Barnes + picks is better than the other trash Cleveland would offer. Cleveland was never getting Love without Wiggins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

^oh, yes they were. Waiters/Bennett/multiple first round picks from other teams, multiple other assets, could have gotten it done by the trade deadline. None of them are on bad contracts, nothing in that offer is bad, and they get a bunch of young players. Wiggins didnt have to be included because there was NO COMPETITION regardless of what you think because you're *wrong*.


el dandy said:


> No shit. Hence that's why Minny was always gonna trade Love.
> 
> I'm just saying, your statement saying there was no competition for Love is erroneous. I gave you a team who's been linked with Love for months.
> 
> And the reason there is no competition is because GS will not match the Cavs offer. If Wiggins was off the table, Love would be a Warrior because Lee + Barnes + picks is better than the other trash Cleveland would offer.



Which is why I'm on about the Cavs trying way too soon. Thanks for COMPLETELY MISSING THE POINT. Cavs could have waited because Love wasnt going anywhere until the trade deadline by which point the Wolves would be forced to trade him(for a lot less) or lose him for nothing. Cavs could have done themselves a huge favour.

Lee+Barnes+Picks is still a fucking horrendous deal that no team actually wants. Warriors picks arent going to be good, Lee is a fucking awful player with an awful contract(his defensive problems are HUGE), and Barnes regressed last year and lost a lot of value. The competition wasnt real and you pretending like the Warriors were even in contention with what they were offering is laughable. They were never going to include Thompson which means they were never going to get Love.


----------



## WWE

HeatWave said:


> Wolves/Cavs reportedly have handshake agreent. Wolves get Wiggins/Thaddeous Young, Sixers get Bennett, Cavs get Love..Interesting


:maury

Currently in a glass case of emotion


----------



## RyanPelley

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Shawn Marion and his agent met with the Cavs today. Looks like he's leaning towards going there. Good move for them and this move pretty much confirms that Wiggins is gone. Marion will fill the void for the Cavs' defense.


Daaaaaamn, that's great for Cleveland.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Warriors were never the front runners to get him. You're right. 

Wait, what? They were the front runners until 3 weeks ago and were linked to him for months.

Up until LeBron went to Cleveland, it was just a matter of time before Love would have been a Warrior. If Golden State called tomorrow with Klay+Barnes+Lee, Minny would tell Cleveland the deal is off. Whether GS does it or not is one thing, but Cleveland would have that hanging over their heads that they could be snaked on the Love deal.

Without Wiggins, Cleveland is not even close to getting Love.

Bennett has no value.

Waiters is a cancer.

Tristan is a LeBron chosen one.

It's moot either way because come August 25, Love will be a Cav and Minnesota will have 2 Corey Brewers.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

While i'm gutted i don't get to see Lebron/Wiggins, the idea of seeing two of my three favorites rooks from the 2014 draft on the same team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



el dandy said:


> Warriors were never the front runners to get him. You're right.
> 
> Wait, what? They were the front runners until 3 weeks ago and were linked to him for months.
> 
> Up until LeBron went to Cleveland, it was just a matter of time before Love would have been a Warrior. I Golden State called tomorrow with Klay+Barnes+Lee, Minny would tell Cleveland the deal is off. Whether GS does it or not is one thing, but Cleveland would have that hanging over their heads that they could be snaked on the Love deal.
> 
> Bennett has no value.
> 
> Waiters is a cancer.
> 
> It's moot either way because come August 25, Love will be a Cav and Minnesota will have 2 Corey Brewers.


youre the only person in this thread that thought they'd get Love. Literally.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> youre the only person in this thread that thought they'd get Love. Literally.


Well I'm in good company.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I don't know why people are acting as if Wiggins is guaranteed to becoming a superstar when he hasn't even played a single NBA game yet. He has a ton of potential but who's to say that he's not going to end up becoming another Jeff Green? Even a Paul George career wouldn't be sufficient enough to carry a team to a championship. And I don't know why people are so adamant that trades will only have winners and losers. Sure NBA trades are usually lopsided but this one is an exception. 

Cavs might watch Wiggins evolve as a superstar in a few years if they pull the trigger on the trade but if the Cavs turn into a dynasty with Love/LeBron/Kyrie then why would it matter? Both teams would win the trade then.

Right now, I think the Cavs are in a good position. If they keep Wiggins, then it will help LeBron and the Cavs' longevity but the downside is that Wiggins is not a sure thing. And if they do trade away Wiggins, they acquire a proven player of Kevin Love but the downside is that there's no guarantee that he's going to re-sign with the team and that Love is slightly older than Wiggins and has a lower ceiling.

Both paths have their own risks and advantages. Like I said, Cavs are in a good position regardless. But I think the safest path is just trading Wiggins for Love. Like I mentioned before, there's still no guarantee that Wiggins will be a superstar anyway while Love is already a proven one. And even if Wiggins does live up to his potential, it would take years before he does turn into one and by then, LeBron's prime is already over. It's a huge risk wasting Lebron's prime years by waiting and relying on Wiggins who isn't even a guaranteed superstar and as well as banking on Bennett, and TT to emerge as an All-Star bigs and throwing away the opportunity to add Love who is a player that you'd hope Bennett and TT to become. Actually, hoping Bennett and TT to become as good as Love is a pipe dream. I'd rather take the chances of Love staying with the Cavs team consisting of prime LeBron and Irving as well as having his Bird Rights than expecting Wiggins to become a superstar

And I feel that the reason that the Cavs aren't going to wait until the trade deadline to lowball the Wolves is that they want Love to form chemistry with the team as soon as possible and before training camp is over. They don't want to add Love in the middle of the season where training camp is over and where Love will have to adjust with the team and wasting a year of LeBron's prime. That path will increase the chance that they'll fail in the playoffs as early as the 2nd round.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

They know these 2 things for 100% certain:

1) Wiggins is a superstar
2) LeBron/Kyrie/Love has no chance of winning a championship. ZERO.

There is just as much of a chance Wiggins turns into Corey Brewer than he does Paul George. Cleveland can't afford to play "what if" if Wiggins turns into Brewer. If Wiggins turns into an all star, they'll have an easier time looking back because they got an all-star in return. Forget either extreme of superstar or role player. Say Wiggins follows the path of a DeMar DeRozan, do you trade him for Love? Absolutely you do (you do it for championship window alone because that would mean Wiggins is 24 and LeBron is 34 and a few years removed from being the best player in the world).

The biggest worry I would have is if Love doesn't re-sign. 2 weeks ago it sounded like he would be willing to re-up with the Cavs. Now it sounds like he may test UFA no matter where he's dealt. 

I am a big proponent of Cleveland going all in and flipping Wiggins for a prime All NBA player, but if Love is indeed hellbent on testing free agency, I wouldn't include Wiggins. You can't make that gamble.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I don't think Wiggins will ever end up as low as a Corey Brewer. Wiggins is much longer and even more athletic than Brewer and Brewer is athletic which says a lot about Wiggins' athleticism. But his athleticism and length alone aren't enough to make him become a superstar. If they waste LeBron's prime years waiting for Wiggins to become a superstar and he just ended up becoming even a Paul George, then they're not gonna win a title. Anything below a Durant caliber player will be a failure and that is a huge risk for the Cavs to make.

I feel that the best analogy for the Love/Wiggins comparison is that Andrew Wiggins is a lottery ticket but Kevin Love is already the million dollar prize that the lottery ticket would become. Wiggins might end up becoming a billion dollar prize but there's also a chance that he'd end up being a $10,000 gift card.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



el dandy said:


> Warriors were never the front runners to get him. You're right.
> 
> Wait, what? They were the front runners until 3 weeks ago and were linked to him for months.
> 
> Up until LeBron went to Cleveland, it was just a matter of time before Love would have been a Warrior. If Golden State called tomorrow with Klay+Barnes+Lee, Minny would tell Cleveland the deal is off. Whether GS does it or not is one thing, but Cleveland would have that hanging over their heads that they could be snaked on the Love deal.
> 
> Without Wiggins, Cleveland is not even close to getting Love.
> 
> Bennett has no value.
> 
> Waiters is a cancer.
> 
> Tristan is a LeBron chosen one.
> 
> It's moot either way because come August 25, Love will be a Cav and Minnesota will have 2 Corey Brewers.


When did Waiters become a cancer? 

He had legit gripes with Kyrie last time I checked...


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

https://twitter.com/Cabbie/status/496500492110155776



> Drake asks the crowd what sound he'd hear if @KDTrey5 played in Toronto. EXPLOSION. Then a "KD KD KD" chant. WOW. #OVOFest2014


Told ya'll that Durant is coming. #WeTheNorth :drake2


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*






I'm the greatest Chicago Bull of all time - Scottie Pippen


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Man, ya'll fighting over who was the front runner for a player, really? Come on now, he's going to the Cavs. Who cares who the front runner was, it only matters who gets him at the end. If a certain was the front runner and wanted him THAT BADLY then GS should have pulled the trigger.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> https://twitter.com/Cabbie/status/496500492110155776
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya'll that Durant is coming. #WeTheNorth :drake2







:demar


----------



## Notorious

Remember when Jay-Z was recruiting LeBron to play for the Nets?

:lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Notorious said:


> Remember when Jay-Z was recruiting LeBron to play for the Nets?
> 
> :lel
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Remember when Jay Z was relevant? :lel


----------



## Notorious

Jay-Z's not relevant anymore? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

*Spurs hired Becky Hammon as an assistant coach. 2nd woman assistant in NBA history. She's going to learn from the best coach in the NBA :clap 

I wish her the best of luck.





*
*Pop: "She knows when to talk and when to shut up." Prefect (Y)*


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



₵A$H®;37811305 said:


> *Spurs hired Becky Hammon as an assistant coach. 2nd woman assistant in NBA history. She's going to learn from the best coach in the NBA :clap
> 
> I wish her the best of luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Pop: "She knows when to talk and when to shut up." Prefect (Y)*




Can't wait to hear an in game mic of Pop telling her to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Can't wait to hear an in game mic of Pop telling her to shut the fuck up.


*Lmao yes. Or give her a blank stare while trying to write up a play. It'll probably be a good one of course, but you know Pop... :lol*


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

LeBron on crack


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

lel. maybe he's abandoning weights and strictly focusing on cardio from this point forward.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Champ said:


> lel. maybe he's abandoning weights and strictly focusing on cardio from this *point forward*.


I see what you did there


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Can't wait to hear an in game mic of Pop telling her to shut the fuck up.





₵A$H®;37811921 said:


> *Lmao yes. Or give her a blank stare while trying to write up a play. It'll probably be a good one of course, but you know Pop... :lol*


Just the thought of her yelling at Tiago Splitter :lel


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Oh, so with Paul George needing to RIP...Bulls definitely the #1 seed now.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Eh, we need to see what kind of wear and tear Noah has on him after carrying the team all last season, he might not even play 20 games.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Stax Classic said:


> Eh, we need to see what kind of wear and tear Noah has on him after carrying the team all last season, he might not even play 20 games.


Well, they have much more depth this season. Probably the first time we're going to see Thibs not playing his starters for over 35 minutes.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Noah will be fine. With Mirotic, Gasol and Taj, he'll be able to rest and not play heavy minutes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



HeatWave said:


> LeBron on crack


Looking like Embiid in 2011


----------



## ABAS

Stax Classic said:


> Eh, we need to see what kind of wear and tear Noah has on him after carrying the team all last season, he might not even play 20 games.




So you're saying Noah's going to get injured this year...or just re-injure himself? Don't say that 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

2011 embiid :monta

drug test this guy immediately


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Champ said:


> 2011 embiid :monta
> 
> drug test this guy immediately





Sixers should have put Evan Turner on what ever Embiid is on.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Noah will be fine. With Mirotic, Gasol and Taj, he'll be able to rest and not play heavy minutes.


Exactly, the bench and frontcourt depth is very deep this year, so he should be able to get more rest.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

2011 embiid was 16. he just filled out his body quicker than most because he's a REAL ..... 


havent you heard man? HE'S THE ..... that comes to save us from social media *******. :kobe3


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Thibs is still going to play Noah like 40 MPG. IT'S WHAT HE DOES.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Thibs is still going to play Noah like 40 MPG. IT'S WHAT HE DOES.





Even in dem' blow out games. Starters did it, they gotta finish it.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan

*Re: 2013/14 belongs to SPURS*



Champ said:


> we're talking about the present. he continues to blossom as a player. he's all-star caliber right now.
> 
> you can't be oblivious to the fact that it's difficult to make an all-star case on the spurs, where everyone touches the ball on every single possession and is expected to contribute as much as the next guy.


Don't know don't care as long as can help my spurs win, that is all care about as a SPURS FAN. I love it, more teams should do this.


----------



## rockdig1228

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Cavs might watch Wiggins evolve as a superstar in a few years if they pull the trigger on the trade but if the Cavs turn into a dynasty with Love/LeBron/Kyrie then why would it matter? Both teams would win the trade then.


Under the CBA as currently constructed, we'll never see a true dynasty. Miami was the closest we'll see in the modern era, making four straight Finals.

The financial limitations are too severe, which ensures parity and player movement unless stars are willing to take big paycuts to keep a core group together (a la San Antonio). The owners fleeced the players in the last bargaining session & the players caved due to a lack of leadership and negative publicity. 

You can bet that won't happen in 2016 though - it's more apparent than ever that the players hold the power, and it wouldn't shock me if they lose an entire season over a stalemate. It's still a ways away, but it will be fascinating to see which side the media takes this time. To me, it seems there's a growing sentiment that the owners are just greedy SOBs considering the values of NBA franchises have skyrocketed in recent years. The players are going to point to the $2 billion sale of the Clips and even the Bucks that went for $550 million(!). I'd be willing to be that it's going to be a long & ugly process.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

goddamn, look at him. must've abandoned steroids and weights altogether. he's still in his 20's, so maybe next year we'll see a more acrobatic, faster lebron than we've seen in years. bulling his way to the basket was always effective, not always so fun to watch though.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

in other news USA cut beal. :ti @ magic and notorious.

4 cuts to go before the roster is announced. going to be tight for demar but I think he makes it. imo he's more deserving than korver, faried, parsons and hayward.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I think the full squad is going to be something like this:

PG: Irving, Curry, Rose
SG: Thompson, Harden
SF: Durant, Korver, Hayward
PF: Faried, Plumlee
C: Drummond, Davis



Champ said:


> 4 cuts to go before the roster is announced. going to be tight for demar but I think he makes it. imo he's more deserving than korver, faried, parsons and hayward.



Faried and Korver are most surely going. Faried is the only true PF and his athleticism is going to kill the teams and the 3pt line is closer that in the NBA, so Korver gets more advantage. Plus his off the ball movements are crazy. It's going to be tough between Parsons and Hayward, but I think Hayward gets the spot.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

demar can play the 3 and serve as durant's back-up if necessary. there will be a problem if hayward makes it and he doesn't.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I don't see why you're laughing, not like it's something I'd be mad about. Beal was awful in training camp and scrimmages so therefore he got cut. 

Parsons/Faried and DeMar aren't even competing for the same spot. They're competing for the backup PF spot. DeMar cannot play that position. He's competing with Klay, Hayward & Korver and I still think Klay & Korver have a higher chance of making the team but it's not like I'll be upset if DeMar makes it.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Does it matter? majority not making that 2016 squad..Still gonna see the most of the usual suspects in brazil imo


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

take a crack at the '16 olympic team. i'm going to take george out of the equation here. barring injuries or guys backing out for whatever reason:

paul
rose
steph
russ
harden
durant
lebron
melo
griffin
love
howard
brow

just the thought of that team is :deandre


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Champ said:


> take a crack at the '16 olympic team. i'm going to take george out of the equation here. barring injuries or guys backing out for whatever reason:
> 
> paul
> rose
> steph
> russ
> harden
> durant
> lebron
> melo
> griffin
> love
> howard
> brow
> 
> just the thought of that team is :deandre


I agree with everyone you listed, though I wouldn't count out D-Will just yet


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Knicks traded Wayne Ellington and Jeremy Tyler to Sacramento for Quincy Acy and Travis Outlaw.

Cap move for the Kings apparently. Needed to get below the luxury tax line (which is hilarious, looking at their roster) after signing Casspi.

EDIT — Oh, yeah. The Knicks agreed to remove the protection they have on the second-round pick they owe the Kings. So, there's that.


----------



## Notorious

*RIP PAUL GEORGE*

WOJ has confirmed.

Cavs & Wolves reached an agreement on a Love trade. Framework is Love for Wiggins, Bennett and a 1st. Also Love is committing to a long term extension.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Im shocked that's the best Minnesota could do...REALLY shocked


----------



## Notorious

They probably realized Wiggins was the best asset they could possibly get.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

And it meant they didn't have to trade him to the west!

I am so furious that WIGGINS is having to take his talents to the land of ice fishing and discount cigarette shops.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I would think the Wiggins fans would be happy that he's going to a team where he's going to be the focal point rather than being on a team where he would be a 3rd or maybe even 4th option.


----------



## JM

In pretty much every case other than Minnesota. Have you been to Minnesota NOTO?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

inb4 Rubio says he's going back overseas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



JM said:


> In pretty much every case other than Minnesota. Have you been to Minnesota NOTO?


Have you been to Cleveland?


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

smh @ Love signing an extenstion while LeBron on 1 year deals..That jig is real..he better watch it


----------



## JM

Yes, several times. Have you been to Minnesota?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

No I have not. But I don't get the gripe about him going to Minnesota because neither are desirable cities. Players are only going to Cleveland now to ringchase with LeBron. Who was the biggest free agent they signed before LeBron came back? Jarrett Jack?

He's going from Cleveland to Minnesota. He's trading piss for shit. But he's also going to a team where he's really going to be looked at as the franchise player instead of just a complementary piece. If he's the generational player you guys hype him up to be, he'll be fine. And if Wiggins hates Minnesota so much he can leave when he's 24.

-------
Btw the NBA did a survey at the rookie photoshoot and according to the other rookies, Jabari will not only win ROY but he will have the best overall career. Sounds like Wiggins peers aren't buying into the hype :lelbron


----------



## JM

You can at least drink piss a few times before it becomes toxic...

Minnesota is FAR worse than Cleveland. Its remote and fucking freezing. This has nothing to do with prime free agent location or not. Its just a depressing place to be. Wiggins can at least go to Cedar Point in Ohio.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Boohoo, he's a multi-millionaire. I doubt he's going to be crying himself to sleep because he has to play in Minneapolis instead of Cleveland. I mean let's not forget he went to college in KANSAS. Quit babying him. He's a big boy.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I feel bad for Wiggins alright for having to deal with these trade rumours and moving to cold Minnesota.. but then I remembered that he's a 19 year millionaire and this is his model girlfriend:


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I feel bad for Wiggins alright for having to deal with these trade rumours and moving to cold Minnesota.. but then I remembered that he's a 19 year millionaire and this is his model girlfriend:





She's just there for the money. Also, Greg Oden arrested.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Lmao watch when Wiggins carries Minny to the playoffs, I would die of laughter.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

http://www.cleveland.com/akron/index.ssf/2014/08/youre_welcome_lebron_reads_bil.html

:lmao Miami fans salty as fuck.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Forget Wiggins, Love, etc. Metta World Peace is now known as Panda Friend.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

wiggins and durant to the raps sometime in the next 5 years pls


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Absolute said:


> http://www.cleveland.com/akron/index.ssf/2014/08/youre_welcome_lebron_reads_bil.html
> 
> :lmao Miami fans salty as fuck.


Dan was trying to troll with the newspaper ad..Got declined and one upped that ad attempt...hilarious


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

ESPN has suspended LeBatard over the billboard...So now ppl can't use their own money how they want


----------



## Aid

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I kind of want Cleveland to struggle and bicker early so we can have hundreds of music videos on ESPN set to Bon Jovi's "You Give Love A Bad Name" with sound bytes of Irving blaming Love, LeBron blaming Irving, and everyone blaming Chalmers Waiters.


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Joel said:


> Forget Wiggins, Love, etc. Metta World Peace is now known as Panda Friend.



http://www.cbssports.com/nba/eye-on...ta-world-peace-to-change-name-to-panda-friend

Wut


----------



## ABAS

HeatWave said:


> ESPN has suspended LeBatard over the billboard...So now ppl can't use their own money how they want





But it was ESPN's money first!!!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Wish Lebron would buy a "You're welcome Miami" ad space in Miami. Shame that won't happen, since he isn't a ****** like LeBatard.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Double post, but this poster Nike put out is beautiful:


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Aid180 said:


> I kind of want Cleveland to struggle and bicker early so we can have hundreds of music videos on ESPN set to Bon Jovi's "You Give Love A Bad Name" with sound bytes of Irving blaming Love, LeBron blaming Irving, and everyone blaming Chalmers Waiters.


Ugh, I don't know if I can take anymore shitty Bon Jovi puns.

It's bad enough that every time I read about the Buffalo Bills being for sale, some unwitty douche has to shoehorn a Bon Jovi song title into their worthless comment.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RyanPelley said:


> Wish Lebron would buy a "You're welcome Miami" ad space in Miami. Shame that won't happen, since he isn't a ****** like LeBatard.


I'm surprised he would do that, considering buying a billboard ad would cut into his buffet budget.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Durant is gonna withdraw from Team USA

Fuck. Just give Spain the gold medal.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Steph Curry gonna carry USA to a championship.

Raps gonna be winning a championship within the next decade when Durant & Wiggins come over.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

If PG isn't with Nike yet he will be.

Also lol @ Durant saying it's not because of PG.

And an even bigger LOL at Dan Gilbert's hypocrisy. Crybaby ass.

Also another LOL at the ESPN suspension. Dude must not have read the manual.

LOL's everywhere.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Notorious said:


> Durant is gonna withdraw from Team USA
> 
> Fuck. Just give Spain the gold medal.


Summer of 16 is when he's leaving OKC right? KD is moving like LeBron ever since he joined Jay's agency..Everything seems like a chess move..and very business oriented


----------



## WWE

He's going to wait out his contract and then be involved in a huge blockbuster signing involving Durant going to Houston for like 10 players


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Nah, he's coming home to DC


----------



## Evolution

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Durant in Washington :mark:


----------



## Aid

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

So would the East be better than the West in 2016 if Durant goes to Washington and Kobe, Duncan, and Dirk retire?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Depends on what the Lakers do and if the Rockets can gel


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Timberwolves did alright if this thing is legit. They'll have two first rounders [top 5/10 because they'll suck and late round because Cavs won't] next year, Wiggins and Bennett. Bennett may still be traded off but he was coming on before his injury in the 2nd half last year, looked like he lost weight and was determined in Summer League last month. Wiggins can be great in this league if he develops one thing -- killer instinct. His jumper isn't as bad as some think. I watched plenty games last year where he was drilling 25+ foot 3's late in the game to help his team comeback. His defense was off the charts good. And again, they'll have two more first round picks. Is 2015 going to be as loaded as 2014 draft wise? No. But it's still two 1st round picks. 

All things considered, this is the best they could do and it's not too shabby. They could have just been stubborn kept him and lost him for nothing later. Wolves are kind of like the early 2000 Clippers in a way, young talent wise.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Joel Anthony said:


> Timberwolves did alright if this thing is legit. They'll have two first rounders [top 5/10 because they'll suck and late round because Cavs won't] next year, Wiggins and Bennett. Bennett may still be traded off but he was coming on before his injury in the 2nd half last year, looked like he lost weight and was determined in Summer League last month. Wiggins can be great in this league if he develops one thing -- killer instinct. His jumper isn't as bad as some think. I watched plenty games last year where he was drilling 25+ foot 3's late in the game to help his team comeback. His defense was off the charts good. And again, they'll have two more first round picks. Is 2015 going to be as loaded as 2014 draft wise? No. But it's still two 1st round picks.
> 
> All things considered, this is the best they could do and it's not too shabby. They could have just been stubborn kept him and lost him for nothing later. Wolves are kind of like the early 2000 Clippers in a way, young talent wise.


bennett got traded to the sixers for thaddeus. even though i'm pissed celtics aren't getting love, i'm happy that lebron and wiggins split up, because now he gets to be the go to guy from day 1, instead of lebrons hype man for a few years.


----------



## JM

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I feel bad for Wiggins alright for having to deal with these trade rumours and moving to cold Minnesota.. but then I remembered that he's a 19 year millionaire and this is his model girlfriend:


Sure sure he's rich blah blah blah. None of you would want to live in Minnesota either. Rich people are allowed to have preferences on where they live too. That poor girl certainly won't want to live in Minnesota :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I'd gladly live in Minnesota for 6 months while being paid millions, not even mentioning that he'll be away from there often on road trips.

Most of the players in the league don't even live in the city they play in. Once the offseason comes most of them bounce and don't go back until the start of the next season.


----------



## Joel

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I would live in hell, spooning with Satan for 6 months if I could have a few millions.


----------



## JM

You'd still have a preference amd don't pretend you wouldn't...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Of course I'd have a preference. Everyone has preferences.

But I doubt Wiggins will be crying himself to sleep because he's getting paid millions to play in Minneapolis instead of Cleveland. He'll be fine.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

i mean, wherever he lives, no matter the team, he's gonna have a mansion, and be in a nice area, so does it really matter that much? i guess if you're big on night life it does, but he can get girls regardless, and there's always some place u can go.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I'd take league minimum to play in MIN :draper2 Even if I was Lebron


----------



## JM

Some of you really need to spend a day in January in Minnesota.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I would much rather live in Minnesota than Cleveland.


----------



## JM

Have you been to either? You like -40 degrees and 6 months of winter? You big on ice fishing?


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

chill jm. he's playing basketball for a living and besides, he's coming home as soon as his rookie deal ends :side:


----------



## #Mark

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



JM said:


> Have you been to either? You like -40 degrees and 6 months of winter? You big on ice fishing?


Never been to Cleveland but I used to have family in Minnesota so I've been there quite often. I'm partial to cold weather so I might be an anomaly but I actually don't think Minnesota is all that bad. Wiggins is from Toronto so he should be used to cold winters.


----------



## JM

Toronto is no where near as cold as Minnesota and winter is no where near as long lulz. But I digress...


----------



## Aid

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

It's ok. Wiggins can buy some tube socks and long underwear from his jersey sales bonus money.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

It's not that much different from wrestling in this sense: they're at the arena or the airport most of the time. Most of these guys live in LA, Arizona or Florida in the offseason. Cleveland is a dump but it now has the best player in the world and arguable top 10 player in Love. Your doing a ton of traveling and doing what you love. Kevin Love will never set foot in Cleveland during the offseason other than for team related and local community commitments. Like the majority of rich people, he'll live where most people would want to live.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Wait, you guys are really fighting about how cold it is somewhere? REALLY? In a basketball thread. :facepalm


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

The worst part of MIN is the summers, not the winters.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

So Thad will be going to the Wolves and the Sixers get Bennett in return. :hmm:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Minnesota needs to rethink this deal if this is all Cleveland is giving them


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Love with such a great 25th anniversary present for the Wolves :side:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Parker said:


> Love with such a great 25th anniversary present for the Wolves :side:


Yeah he's getting the Wolves the next big superstar in the NBA aka Wiggins.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

NO ONE BREAKS UP THE SPLASH BROS :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Stax Classic said:


> NO ONE BREAKS UP THE SPLASH BROS :mark:


Klay better end up better than Wiggins

A matter of fact...Dude just better ball out the rest of his career


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*










He complements Curry better than Love ever could.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Stax Classic said:


> He complements Curry better than Love ever could.


Klay better ball out the rest of his career


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

*pssshhh I think the T-Wolves are getting a steal with this deal. *


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Hit-Girl said:


> *pssshhh I think the T-Wolves are getting a steal with this deal. *


I like it for both teams. Love was gone anyways so the T-Wolves were smart to do it now and get a lot in return. At the same time Love is the best player in the NBA at his position hands down, so it was a no brainer for Cleveland.

if anyone thinks that cleveland got screwed in this trade, please read this arcticle by Bill Simmons:
http://grantland.com/features/kevin-love-lebron-james-trade-minnesota-timberwolves/


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

simmons wrote an article about a month ago saying the cavs shouldnt trade Wiggins yet and wait for the trade deadline. simmons is full of shit and just writing a story.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Minister of Defense, NBA Champion and now Hall of Famer... Alonzo Mourning. GOAT SPEECH.



Hit-Girl said:


> *pssshhh I think the T-Wolves are getting a steal with this deal. *


Considering the Wolves could have just lost him for nothing? Damn right. I don't know what the detractors think the Wolves could have done better. They obviously were shopping around and their first goal of Thompson wasn't going to happen.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

How many people were at the Cavs' rally, Robert Flores?

https://twitter.com/BarfieldRage/status/497963371145478144

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RetepAdam. said:


> How many people were at the Cavs' rally, Robert Flores?
> 
> https://twitter.com/BarfieldRage/status/497963371145478144
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao




Hello Mr. LeBatard? Yea, you're going to have some company.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



HeatWave said:


> Minnesota needs to rethink this deal if this is all Cleveland is giving them


:ti


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Tbh I think Blake is up there for best PF in the NBA, he came off an amazing season and added a lot to his arsenal.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Won't be surprised if Blake is going to be an MVP candidate next season.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

LeBron about to have his own "Basketball Reasons" moment with all that tampering from last night. Thought he'd know better than that


----------



## ABAS

HeatWave said:


> LeBron about to have his own "Basketball Reasons" moment with all that tampering from last night. Thought he'd know better than that



Wait, what did I miss?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Did people even read the article? The "tampering" from last night is not even related with the article. Someone just wanted to make a controversial article since it's August. Hell, it's not even a report but just a reminder that the Love trade can be vetoed if the Cavs and Wolves do something extremely dumb. And the NBA would have to find proof that a verbal agreement took place which I don't think is possible.

But if it does happen, then Wolves get screwed way harder. It's funny too since Wolves did the same thing years ago with Joe Smith. If they get screwed up again, then Wolves fans are going to turn on their franchise.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

What article?






Sidewinder400 said:


> Wait, what did I miss?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Akron gave LeBron a homecoming at the football stadium. A homecoming for coming home to his house that he has...in Akron...that he's lived in....for years...


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Never mind. Thought you were referring to the recent article that some desperate write made that the NBA can block the Kevin Love trade for different reason than yours

But player-to-player tampering isn't as serious as an owner/GM tampering to the player. It's going to be hard finding evidence that it took place especially when a lot of the NBA players are friends with one another. It's always going to be ignored.

And what happened last night was barely tampering. Lebron was asked about his opinion on the Kevin Love trade and he answered it. And even if that was considered tampering, it would most likely just result in a fine or a warning. I don't think tampering can result in a vetoed trade or a severe punishment. Phil was fined for tampering with Fisher this season yet Fisher still ended up being their coach.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Only the Lakers can get vetoed.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Only the Lakers can get vetoed.


This Kevin Love situation isn't even similar to the CP3 trade. There isn't even a problem with the trade if you actually read about what the article was saying. And funny you say that considering that the Lakers are a team that relies on trades to build their team. From the Kareem trade, to the Wilt trade, to the Gasol trade, and to the Dwight trade.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

But if the trade does get blocked, then how awkward would it be for Wiggins and Love? LeBron hasn't even talked to Wiggins yet while Love has already made it clear that he doesn't want to play in Minnesota.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

everyone has known that love hasnt wanted to play in Minny for awhile. they barely compete for a playoff spot.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I think he wanted to stay in Minnesota but Minny just kept screwing up. They didn't give Love his 5 year extension that he wanted and then the continuous draft pick blunders; from picking Johnny Flynn over Curry/DeRozan, Wesley Johnson over Paul George, Cousins, etc. and then the Milicic contract.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I think he wanted to stay in Minnesota but Minny just kept screwing up. They didn't give Love his 5 year extension that he wanted and then the continuous draft pick blunders; from picking Johnny Flynn over Curry/DeRozan, Wesley Johnson over Paul George, Cousins, etc. and then the Milicic contract.


In other words, he only wants to be in Minnesota if they're winning a lot of games.

No different than KD being "happy" in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

...why would any superstar want to be in a shitty market, especially Minnesota, when they arent winning? bad market+bad team+shit front office=why the fuck am i still here?


#FREEWIGGINS


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Wiggins isn't a superstar though :lebron8


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

he's only the real KING that has come to dethrone the FAILURE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

He'll help continue the Minnesota Timberwolves legacy of never making the playoffs without KG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

that's only because the FRAUD KING sent him to a failure kingdom to fail but he'll overcome the odds like a real HERO and save the world from the PHONY who lies, quits, and leaves.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

The only king in this draft was Brother Embiid :jose


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

only REAL N!GGA*



tbh, he is actually the realest person in the NBA right now just with the way he uses social media. STAY TRUE to the CAUSE, Embiid.


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*










This guy








​


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I thought that Rihanna would've been too old for Embiid but then I checked that Rihanna is only 26 years old.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

REALEST ..... ALIVE


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Notorious said:


> He'll help continue the Minnesota Timberwolves legacy of never making the playoffs without KG.


KG's a bitch.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*










I dunno whats going on man


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*





This video is epic, I would like to see KD vs. Lil B
Lil B will be great for the NBA. He should play for the Spurs


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Why? He tried out for GSW


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Joel Anthony said:


> I dunno whats going on man


Twins remake


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Bill Self says Wiggins wanted the trade to Minny. Not many times a #1 pick can come in with a legit chip on their shoulder. Those Wolves/Cavs games will be interesting


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

WIGGINS the gawd realizes Lebron is a egotistical, narcissistic douchebag. good for him.


'Coach, I do. It's better for me, knowing my personality and what I need to do, to go somewhere where I'm forced to be something as opposed to going in there where they're going to be patient with me and I'm going to be a piece.'"

what a GOAT thing to say. :banderas


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

wiggins gonna make a name for himself as a superstar now, or at least he has a golden opportunity to. u know how much more $ he's gonna end up with going to minnesota, instead of being flavor flav for lebron? a lot of fuckin money.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

All Wigz needs to do is develop a killer instinct and he's going to tear the league up scoring wise. I'm not saying PPG leader, I'm not saying even top 10, not yet, but soon maybe. He gets so much slack for being a 'team player', crazy. Stud defender, it's not going to crossover as easily to the NBA, but he's got all the tools to eventually become one at this level as well. He showed incredible range in college at time with his deep ball. Draining 25+ footers like nothing to him. His offensive game is still in need of much work, but he's closer than some would say. 

Minny is going to have a fun team this year. Imagine if Rubio learns to shoot the basketball? :lmao

Robbie Hummel of course going to be the leader that gels it all together.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

But can you really develop a killer instinct though? Idk, I've just always felt like that's something you either have or you don't.

Wiggins gives me a Jeff Green/Harrison Barnes vibe at times. And what I mean by that is they both have the talent to be very good players in the league but they're too timid even when it's clear as day they're at their best when they're aggressive. Too many games where they just drift in the corner, like they don't even care if they touch the ball. About 10 games out of the year they'll show flashes of what they can be but then they go back to the same routine.

Anyway, time will tell with Wiggins. To me he has the tools to be a very good player, but he's still got a lot of work to do. I do agree and what I've been saying for a while that I think Minnesota is a better place for him to land than Cleveland since he will be asked to be the #1 option franchise player instead of a 3rd, maybe even 4th option complementary piece.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Maybe Rubio will learn to shoot when he's old like Jason Kidd did :side:

And I like Wiggins a lot. At the very worst, he'll still be valuable just for his defense and athleticism.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Rubio would be so fucking sick if he could score just a few more points a game/shoot.

As for Wigz, I mean it's not like he didn't avg close to 18 PPG in college/21 per 40. If he ups his 3P% just about .020 points in the pros he's already in Paul George, James Harden territory and he took deep 3's in college, not like he didn't have a toe just behind the line. I'd venture to guess he averaged NBA distance on most of his attempts from there. Carmelo shot the same % in college, with one more taken per game. Shot almost 50% from the field elsewhere. He can develop a killer instinct but by that I don't mean ball hogging and chucking, just taking it to the hole and not settling for the 3 like he sometimes did in college. If he works on the handles, gets a little more fluid from deep, gets aggressive to the hoop; he can be that superstar player. 

Time will tell is right, the talk is over with him. It's his time to show out and show us what he can do. I'm not going to get too high or too low on him by what he does this season because he'll still only be 20/21 in his second. I think it's going to take time but by his sophomore season in the league we should get a great idea of what his future truly holds.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Joel Anthony said:


> Rubio would be so fucking sick if he could score just a few more points a game/shoot.


He'd be Jason Williams without quite the handles but with three times the defense.

I never turn down an opportunity to post Jason Williams videos.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

UGHHH!!

Never forget when White Chocolate went 10-12 for 21 in the ECF clinching game 2006 for the Heat vs. those damn Pistons.... his only two misses came in the last three minutes when we were already up by 12... probably one of the better unknown performances in playoff history.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> WIGGINS the gawd realizes Lebron is a egotistical, narcissistic douchebag. good for him.
> 
> 
> 'Coach, I do. It's better for me, knowing my personality and what I need to do, to go somewhere where I'm forced to be something as opposed to going in there where they're going to be patient with me and I'm going to be a piece.'"
> 
> what a GOAT thing to say. :banderas


Seriously. I would be even more pumped than I already am about Wiggins (if that's even possible) if I were a Minnesota fan.



Notorious said:


> But can you really develop a killer instinct though? Idk, I've just always felt like that's something you either have or you don't.
> 
> Wiggins gives me a Jeff Green/Harrison Barnes vibe at times. And what I mean by that is they both have the talent to be very good players in the league but they're too timid even when it's clear as day they're at their best when they're aggressive. Too many games where they just drift in the corner, like they don't even care if they touch the ball. About 10 games out of the year they'll show flashes of what they can be but then they go back to the same routine.


I would argue that #JeffGreenTraveled isn't passive so much as inefficient. He's a league average playmaker who has the ball in his hands plenty and simply isn't capable of supporting a team to the extent that some fans seem to think he is.

Barnes, on the other hand, is an interesting case. Sam Vecenie pegged him on this recently, but he's an explosive athlete (as evidenced by his combine scores) whose athleticism on the court is severely hindered by having extremely stiff hips. He's also not a very good ballhandler or a particularly instinctive distributor, which limits his effectiveness as the focal point of his team's offense. In other words, although his size, combine numbers and shooting skills suggest that he could be a dominant wing player in the mold of a Tracy McGrady-type scorer, there's a lot more to the story, and his ceiling is probably more accurately a Joe Johnson or Glen Rice type of guy. Still has All-Star potential, but I'm not sure how much of what's holding him back is perceived "timidness" versus how much of it is the very real limitations that he has as a player.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



> There are rumors that gather momentum because they just make sense for both teams, and then there's this Pacers-Pistons one, from Matt Dery of Detroit Sports 105.1 FM:
> 
> _Lots of chatter about Greg Monroe today. Pacers shopping Hibbert and a source tells me they have called the Pistons about him. All I know._


via CBS sports

also, I believe Monroe has came out(or his agent) and denied Detroit has offerd him a 5yr 60mil contract


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

silver fined our team for drake's kd words at his concert the other night :done


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Anyone have a quick scouting report on Greg Monroe? Haven't seen him play much at all.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Monroe is pretty much like Drummond except I'd take Drummond since he's slightly younger and has more potential than Monroe. 

Like Drummond, Monroe's strength is his rebounding, his finishing, and his post game. He's an average defender at best and you can even argue that he's a bad one since his help defense is mediocre and he doesn't block a lot of shots. And like Drummond, he's an awful shooter and has no range. He's also not that athletic and is incredibly slow.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RyanPelley said:


> Anyone have a quick scouting report on Greg Monroe? Haven't seen him play much at all.


His game is more or less what you'd expect from someone with the nickname "Moose." :lol


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

cavs/heat + clips/warriors booked for x-mas. full schedule coming out tomorrow apparently.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Monroe is pretty much like Drummond except I'd take Drummond since he's slightly younger and has more potential than Monroe.
> 
> Like Drummond, Monroe's strength is his rebounding, his finishing, and his post game. He's an average defender at best and you can even argue that he's a bad one since his help defense is mediocre and he doesn't block a lot of shots. And like Drummond, he's an awful shooter and has no range. He's also not that athletic and is incredibly slow.


drummond is a great defender, unlike monroe and way more athletic.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

So wait would the Timberwolves line up look like this if the Wiggins trade goes down with Young and the 1st round pick?

Rubio/Mo Will
KMart/LaVine
Wiggins/Brewer
Young/??
Pekovic/Dieng

I don't know who would be behind Young, there's Mbah a Moute, Budinger?? Iuno

If Wiggins emerges nicely, this isn't a bad team to be surrounded by honestly.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

So George is changing his jersey number to 13 to become PG-13.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

You guys ever watch the anime Kuroko no Basuke??

Wiggins + Rubio = Kagami + Kuroko omfgggg *faps so f'n hard*

Then the Generation of Miracles can be Durant, Lebron, Rose, George, and Steph


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Childish Mikino said:


> So wait would the Timberwolves line up look like this if the Wiggins trade goes down with Young and the 1st round pick?
> 
> Rubio/Mo Will
> KMart/LaVine
> Wiggins/Brewer
> Young/??
> Pekovic/Dieng
> 
> *I don't know who would be behind Young*, there's Mbah a Moute, Budinger?? Iuno
> 
> If Wiggins emerges nicely, this isn't a bad team to be surrounded by honestly.


Mbah a Moute, most likely.

And Budinger might be getting minutes over LaVine, tbh.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



DashingRKO said:


> So George is changing his jersey number to 13 to become PG-13.


What's the point of changing your jersey number when there's a chance you might not even suit up again until 2016?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



HeatWave said:


> What's the point of changing your jersey number when there's a chance you might not even suit up again until 2016?


I think if he was suiting up this season he still will have to wear the 24 jersey until the start of the 2015-2016 season. 




Childish Mikino said:


> You guys ever watch the anime Kuroko no Basuke??
> 
> Wiggins + Rubio = Kagami + Kuroko omfgggg *faps so f'n hard*
> 
> Then the Generation of Miracles can be Durant, Lebron, Rose, George, and Steph


:mark: Yes I do.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Champ said:


> cavs/heat + clips/warriors booked for x-mas. full schedule coming out tomorrow apparently.


Don't wanna say I told you so, but... :


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



HeatWave said:


> What's the point of changing your jersey number when there's a chance you might not even suit up again until 2016?


2016? man youre tripping.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't wanna say I told you so, but... :


bautista.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> drummond is a great defender, unlike monroe and way more athletic.


Yep. Monroe isn't a bad player though but just a really bad fit for the Pistons right now when they're trying to build a team around Drummond. A Drummond/Monroe lineup has no spacing especially when they also have Josh Smith and Jennings on the starting lineup.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Drummond still has a ways to go on both ends. He's shown potential but he's not a great defender yet and he's still one of the worst offensive bigs in the league. Probably the worst FT shooter in the league and his offensive game is literally alleyoops and putbacks (Which being the great rebounder he is and playing with Smith & Jennings he gets plenty of opportunities).

But mind you he's only 20 so he's far from being a finished product. To say he's an elite athlete is an understatement and he's already established himself as one of the elite rebounders in the league.

I don't think Monroe & Drummond are similar players at all.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

http://www.insidebayarea.com/warriors/ci_26323686/warriors-curry-not-backing-down-lebron




> *"I've always had thoughts about playing at home, what it would be like,"* said Curry, who is in the middle of a four-year, $44 million contract extension with the Warriors. "My dad played there for 10 years, and people around the Greater Charlotte area in North Carolina have done a lot for my family growing up, so you always think about it.


Everybody coming home now. :lebron8 :curry3


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Originally from Ohio though..


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Some schedule leaks - http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/8/13/5998871/all-2014-15-nba-schedule-leaks-in-one-place


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

smh @ opening night only having 1 team from the conference finals playing


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

It's the champs against the team that gave them by far the toughest time in the postseason, pitting two fanbases against each other that don't share much love.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



> CHRISTMAS: Lakers vs. Bulls (ESPN)




I don't understand why they keep putting the Lakers on Christmas, when they've known the last 2 seasons that they were going to be terrible.




> JANUARY 19 (MLK DAY): Bulls vs. Cavaliers (CBS Sports)




Oh god, MLK day in Chicago, with LeBron in town...as someone that lives in Chicago, don't go near MLK Drive that day...


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't understand why they keep putting the Lakers on Christmas, when they've known the last 2 seasons that they were going to be terrible.


Ratings.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

The Lakers are the most popular basketball team in the world. From a business perspective it'd be idiotic to leave the biggest draw off the biggest day of the regular season. Same for the Knicks. They're the most popular team in the biggest market in the country, from a business perspective putting them on the Christmas lineup is a no brainer. And at least in the Knicks case they have a chance to be a playoff team.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

You shouldn't go near MLK Drive on any day.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



CHIcagoMade said:


> You shouldn't go near MLK Drive on any day.





This is true.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Schedules now available. WWE must have gotten every major league to fuck off until they leave the Bay Area, as the Warriors have nothing the week before WM31 and have to wait four days afterward to host a game. We'll find out with the MLB schedule.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Spoiler: National TV rankings (Excluding NBATV)



T-1. Chicago, Cleveland, Oklahoma City (25)
4. LA Clippers (23)
5. LA Lakers (20)
T-6. Golden State, San Antonio (19)
8. Houston (17)
T-9. Miami, New York, Portland (16)
12. Dallas (11)
T-13. Phoenix, Washington (10)
T-15. Denver, Indiana (5)
T-17. Brooklyn, Toronto (4)
19. Sacramento (3)
T-20. Atlanta, Charlotte, Detroit, Memphis, Minnesota, New Orleans (2)
T-26. Boston, Utah (1)
T-28. Milwaukee, Orlando, Philly (0)





Spoiler: National TV rankings (Including NBATV)



1. LA Clippers (32)
2. Oklahoma City (31)
3. Chicago (30)
4. Cleveland (29)
5. LA Lakers (28)
T-6. Houston, San Antonio (25)
8. Golden State (24)
T-9. New York, Portland (23)
11. Miami (20)
12. Dallas (18)
13. Phoenix (17)
14. Washington (15)
15. Denver (12)
T-16. Brooklyn, Memphis, New Orleans (10)
19. Toronto (9)
20. Indiana (8)
T-21. Charlotte, Sacramento (7)
T-23. Atlanta, Boston, Minnesota (4)
T-26. Detroit, Utah (3)
T-28. Milwaukee, Orlando, Philly (2)


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

lebron isn't opening the season? :cousins :sadbron


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I get to see the Bulls 82 times. :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

what a brutal start to the season. 

brooklyn
@houston
@dallas
toronto
indy
@chicago
okc
cleveland
phoenix
@philly
@memphis
portland
chicago
san antonio
@atl

probably wont win until that philly game, and even then it will be tough.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Ticket prices better drop in Miami this year because I want to get back to going to a lot of games like the good ole' days of 5 dollar tickets; when the team sucked ass post Shaq pre LeBron. I was getting great tickets in the 300 level/middle bowl for 30 bucks the last few seasons but after parking and gas and what not a game would usually come out to about 50 bucks. I like to have a beer or two at the game and those are damn near 10 dollars for a thimble sized cup so at the end of the night these games were a pretty penny. I'm going to assume they won't drop THAT much because the prospect of Bosh and Wade still being a decent draw, but maaaaannn....them 5 dollar tickets in the 400 level... bring those sumabitches back. 

Prolly gonna be back to the normal down here with the 'fanbase' so I can see them dropping significantly by mid season. 

Most def. going Christmas Day. Gonna cut the power to the AC in that bitch. :lelbron


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



StarzNBarz said:


> what a brutal start to the season.
> 
> brooklyn
> @houston
> @dallas
> toronto
> indy
> @chicago
> okc
> cleveland
> phoenix
> @philly
> @memphis
> portland
> chicago
> san antonio
> @atl
> 
> probably wont win until that philly game, and even then it will be tough.


That's good. Demoralize the players at the start of the season to help the tank. I don't mind this at all. I just hope the losses are close.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



StarzNBarz said:


> what a brutal start to the season.
> 
> brooklyn
> @houston
> @dallas
> toronto
> indy
> @chicago
> okc
> cleveland
> phoenix
> @philly
> @memphis
> portland
> chicago
> san antonio
> @atl
> 
> probably wont win until that philly game, and even then it will be tough.



Evan Turner is going to lead you to the NBA title.


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Rondo though


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

True. Rondo is in his contract year and he did say he wants that $100 million contract.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Remember when the Kings were in talks with Detroit to get Josh Smith?

Apparently, it's because he and Rondo are tight.

Could you imagine a lineup with Rondo, Rudy Gay, J-Smoove and Boogie? :ti


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



> "Cleveland is making the same mistake that Charlotte made with me"
> - Kobe on possible Wiggins deal


Even if Kobe's situation with Charlotte was more Jabari/Cleveland like than Wiggins/Cleveland :lmao

But it's amazing the lack of support Cavs have with this trade....Does make me wonder if Embiid was healthy and they drafted him, would they still be getting Love. Stars align for a reason


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

that made my day heatwave, thank you. :kobe3


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Embiid would've still gotten traded even if he was healthy. It's trading an unproven rookie for a top 10 player. 

And the Love/Wiggins trade isn't even similar to the Divac trade. For one, Love is a top 10 player while Vlade wasn't. And two, Hornets did not have the best player in the NBA at that time nor were they a contender with or without Divac while adding Love in the Cavs would push the Cavs to a championship. And lastly, Kobe didn't even want to play with any team besides the Lakers. He wouldn't have played with Charlotte anyway or with any of the teams that he worked out with not named the Lakers.

Kobe just wanting attention.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

DAT '96 draft tho.

Can't wait to see Kobe play.

LOL Kobe is the person that would be Media Whoring. He was most likely asked about it.


----------



## JM

I'm not really ready to say a great player on a bad team that plays absolutely no defense is a top 10 player but thats just me. I would have to make a list to be sure tho.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Cavs winning a championship with Love...that's a good one. :ti


their team is worse defensively than the heat and they got spanked in the finals.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> Cavs winning a championship with Love...that's a good one. :ti
> 
> 
> their team is worse defensively than the heat and they got spanked in the finals.



^^ This. People forget there are two sides to the ball.


----------



## JM

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



> *Teens caught trespassing at Ray Allen's home*
> The teens reportedly "thought it would be 'cool' to go in the house" of the former Heat guard. It wasn't.


laughed pretty hard at this Yahoo heading. Good to know if I'm considering doing it myself that it won't be cool.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I think I once accidentally drove into Jason Kidd's driveway while looking for this chick's house. It was really icy, and I hit the little wall on the side of the winding path on the way back out. :lol


----------



## JM

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

WAS IT COOL THOUGH? That's what I want to know.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



CHIcagoMade said:


> DAT '96 draft tho.
> 
> Can't wait to see Kobe play.
> 
> LOL Kobe is the person that would be Media Whoring. He was most likely asked about it.


This isn't the only instance where Kobe is wanting attention. He has been acting like this since he got injured. Have you seen his tweets in twitter the past year? His twitter comments are as contentious as John Cena. And like I said, Kobe wouldn't have played in any team besides the Lakers while Wiggins has said that he would've played in any team that wanted him yet Kobe is acting as if he would've definitely played with the Hornets; and as if he did not ask for a trade. Just a dumb statement. Hell, Hornets didn't even think about drafting him; Jerry West and his agent told Charlotte to draft him so how was that Charlotte's mistake? He could've just left the Charlotte part behind and wished Wiggins for the best of luck.

And I actually can't believe how underrated Love is in here. I bet most of the people don't even watch Timbewolves games. His defensive deficiency is always attributed to his lack of effort and inconsistencies and it's especially increased when the Timberwolves' coach doesn't even value defense. Even Brewer, an above average defender, was a subpar defender this season since he could get away gambling for every loose ball without getting benched; you're not gonna get away with that in a championship team. 

Defense is never going to be Love's forte but that's not what the Cavs are asking him to do. His long range shooting, prolific scoring, elite rebounding, and his outlet passes are his strengths and the reason that he's an All-Star and is going to offset his defense. And his defense isn't irreparable. Like I said, his main problem with defense is just effort and consistency and being in a championship team and a coach that values defense will easily fix that just like what it did with Bosh, Pierce, and Allen. Right now, Love just needs to improve his defense and become an acceptable defender which isn't impossible with Love's high bball IQ. Cavs are not going asking him to become a shot blocker because that's not who he is. Did the Mavs ask Dirk to become one as well? No. Cavs just need a team that can play good team defense to compliment Love. Right now, I don't think they'll be an elite defensive team but they aren't going to be a bottom 10 defensive team either. They were 17th in defense and defensive rating last season with Hawes, Bennett, a broken down Deng, and an apathetic Cavs team and people here think they'll be worse with LeBron, Love, possibly Marion replacing them? Don't forget that the Cavs team will be more motivated with LeBron back. 

And how exactly are the Cavs a championship team with a rookie Wiggins but not with Love? You think Wiggins is going to make the Cavs a significantly better defensive team than a Cavs team with Love? You're telling me that the Wolves will be a top 5 defensive team then with Wiggins, Rubio, and Dieng? 

Wiggins has the potential to become an elite defensive player but there is a learning curve that even great players struggle with to learn NBA defenses. Even Wiggins had defensive lapses in a summer league game. College basketball is a lot different than NBA basketball. It's gonna take a lot of time and mistake before Wiggins is going to become a good defensive player, let alone an elite one since he has to adjust his game in the NBA. I mean how many players even in their sophomore years have made the all defensive team? It takes time and a lot of mistakes to learn the tricks. You think rookie Wiggins is going to have the assignment of guarding the likes of Carmelo, Durant, Deng, etc? Hell no. If he was, then Wiggins would be out in foul trouble in just 2 minutes. 

Right now, Blatt will determine how good the Cavs' defense is, not Wiggins or Love. He's regarded as a defensive oriented coach in Europe but we don't know if it will translate in the NBA. Being a good defensive team is mostly about defensive schemes. If Blatt can translate his coaching in the Europe to the NBA, then the Cavs will be at least an above average defensive team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

^:lmao at your kobe hate.

cavs already have an extremely shitty defensive team w/ Wiggins, it would only get worse with Love. And Blatt isnt a miracle worker that can transform shit into gold.


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Can't wait for Cav's get swept 4-0 in the first round


----------



## JM

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

By who? David West and the Indiana Pacers?


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Nah I was kinda thinking Toronto/Chicago


----------



## JM

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Very unlikely they face eachother in the first round.


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Rumors be swirling that Cleveland is trying to reach Shawn Marion, Ray Allen, and Chauncey Billups.

Miami Heat 2.0, errrbody.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Even if the Cavs lose Irving and Love in the first round, they'll still make it out of the first round since it's the East.

2nd round would be a question though. I think Washington and Toronto can give Cleveland a run for their money. Toronto has crazy depth while Washington has their rebounding as well as the John Wall/Beal combo which I don't think the Cavs can stop.

Oh and BTW, the tweet about Kobe's tweet got deleted. The tweeter or whatever you call it didn't look credible anyway so looks like Kobe never said that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Parker said:


> Rumors be swirling that Cleveland is trying to reach Shawn Marion, Ray Allen, and Chauncey Billups.
> 
> Miami Heat 2.0, errrbody.


marion is a great defender and a damn solid role player.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Kings inviting 7'5, 359 pound Sim Bhullar to camp. He looked liked he slimmed down a bit during Summer League. You can't teach size. Think it's a project worth pursuing to see if he can slim down a bit more and develop a true offensive game in the D-League. Who knows, it's the Kings, so maybe he'll see a little bit of time in the pros but I doubt it. He looked bad in Summer League and he never truly took advantage of his size in college to begin with. 

Still surprised that fellow 7-footer Jordan Bachynski is now playing overseas. That guy was a beast defensively and had some really good footwork to go along with a solid post game. Never thought Sim would be the one with a training camp tryout over him. Sure that Bach will be back with a vengeance next summer. 

Waiting to see if the Hornets or another team invite Josh Davis. Truly believe he's more than just a Summer League showout.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

sim is also brown. i know for a fact teams want to tap into that 1.6 billion people market...


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Still can't believe the Kings actually signed him. But the signing is most likely a publicity stunt like the Warriors with Jeremy Lin and because the owner of the Kings is Indian.

And difference between the two is that Lin actually played exceptionally well in summer league and he even outplayed John Wall. Sim looked awful even in college. He's most probably gonna stay in D-League the whole season


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Not sure if he was awful in college, didn't watch him a lot but he didn't look bad against SDSU in the NCAA's.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> marion is a great defender and a damn solid role player.


He's still 37.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

so...


it's not like theyre asking him to be any more than a defensive specialist.



allen though. :ti lebron clearly wants to play defense by himself.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

LeBron still has nightmares of Marion locking him down in 2011 Finals.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> marion is a great defender and a damn solid role player.





CHIcagoMade said:


> He's still 37.


36, but yeah.

To put that into context, Shane Battier is only 35.



LUCK said:


> sim is also brown. i know for a fact teams want to tap into that 1.6 billion people market...


I believe I read that he's the first player of Indian descent to sign an NBA contract.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Joel Anthony said:


> LeBron still has nightmares of Marion locking him down in 2011 Finals.


It's easy to guard LeBron as long as he's not able to get away with travels/charges and phantom calls on the defender.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

all stars travel.


the charges he gets away with are hilarious though as the announcers always make him out to be some beast even though he's essentially cheating.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I'm aware of that, but LeBron travels almost every play.

There's a reason why people use to post "If you look closely, LeBron traveled" on damn near every NBA video.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Yeah because youtube comments are very insightful /s. Almost every video has someone calling a travel even when more than half of those so called "travels" aren't even travels. Those guys don't even know what a gather step is or even touched a basketball in their life. And I'm basing this off from what I saw 7 years ago, it's probably much worse now.

But speaking of Marion, Pacers are making a push for him and Bird even met with him a few days ago so there's no guarantee that he's signing with Cleveland. Let's see if Marion will choose money and a starting role over rings.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*







^that aint huge, but that's also just his pivot foot he constantly moves around.


not even getting into the way he will take plenty of steps after gathering at times with the ball. he travels a lot brah.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Uh what? Did you even read what I said? Jesus, my post wasn't even about whether LeBron travels or not. 

And as a Celtic fan, even the most homer Celtic fans I knew didn't even notice those travels in that video. Most of us would agree about the atrocious officiating in game 2 and first half of that game 7 of that series but we didn't even notice those missed travels until that guy made a 2 min video with replays and zoom ins to actually confirm those were travels. 

If that guy were to review every NBA players' play and footwork, then he'd spot at least 5 travels per quarter for every NBA player. Hell, even the summer league games and preseason games I watched had about 10 min videos worth of travelling for each game and that's not including the amount of missed fouls/calls. 

And do you think irrelevant players will get people like that guy to review every game for them and how many times they travelled? You think that guy would take that time to review guys like Magette, Marcus Banks, Amir Johnson, Jeff Green, Delonte's game? No, since nobody cares about them. And I'll tell you from watching them play that they travel almost just as much. Even the All-Stars like Hibbert, Bynum, Ginobili, Wade, Dirk Nowizki and Rondo don't get those videos since people don't associate them with travelling like they do with LeBron even though their highlight plays are filled with travelling.

Truth is, basketball is the most difficult sport to officiate. While NBA refs are still awful and biased, missed calls are expected to happen. And it's not just applicable to NBA games, but even for high school games, division 3 basketball games..And If every NBA possession were to be reviewed to check for fouls and travels, then every possession would have at least 5 missed calls. And if every NBA game were called like how the rule book states, then the NBA would be a lot different.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> ... Jeff Green ... travel[ed] ...


As long as we're all on the same page here.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RetepAdam. said:


> As long as we're all on the same page here.


Uh what? You sure? I googled it and it says that both variations are acceptable since the double L one is the British spelling.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Oh, yeah..










This guy also got a training camp invite from the Kings..

:side: Stax.. :side:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Surprised Burton went undrafted. He's like a hybrid of Westbrook and Rondo with the same weaknesses as them. Sacramento is going to be fun to watch with Gay, McLemore, and this guy with their dunkfests.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Lots of people were. His problem was he played PG in college but he's a true SG and a 6'1 one at that.

The only thing him and Rondo have in common is size, not sure where you see him being a hybrid of anyone mixed with him. The guy is a shoot first point guard who's not exactly known for his defense while Rondo is a great defender and one of the game's best passers..arguably, when healthy, thee best. He's a smaller Westbrook in ways, sure. Burton's either going to be instant offense off the bench or a guy who gets sent to DL to work on his facilitating. Burton's ceiling right now is highlight reel. At his size he's going to have to work on a lot of other aspects of his game. He looked lost in Summer League.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Uh what? You sure? I googled it and it says that both variations are acceptable since the double L one is the British spelling.







If you'd prefer the other spelling, Jeff Green travelled.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Joel Anthony said:


> Lots of people were. His problem was he played PG in college but he's a true SG and a 6'1 one at that.
> 
> The only thing him and Rondo have in common is size, not sure where you see him being a hybrid of anyone mixed with him. The guy is a shoot first point guard who's not exactly known for his defense while Rondo is a great defender and one of the game's best passers..arguably, when healthy, thee best. He's a smaller Westbrook in ways, sure. Burton's either going to be instant offense off the bench or a guy who gets sent to DL to work on his facilitating. Burton's ceiling right now is highlight reel. At his size he's going to have to work on a lot of other aspects of his game. He looked lost in Summer League.


To clarify, when I compared him to Rondo and Westbrook, I meant the poor man's version of the two. Like you said, Burton has the size and wingspan like Rondo while he has Westbrook's explosiveness. But probably a bad comparison though since he wouldn't be undrafted if he was a hybrid of the two. 



RetepAdam. said:


> If you'd prefer the other spelling, Jeff Green travelled.


I actually forgot about that game. That shot was the reason that I wanted the Cs to draft Green over Brewer. And even though that was a travel, Green has been clutch since forever but was also passive even in college even after big games like that. Doesn't make sense how he's so clutch yet so passive. Ughh Jeff Green.


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

HOYA'S WIN


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> ^that aint huge, but that's also just his pivot foot he constantly moves around.
> 
> 
> not even getting into the way he will take plenty of steps after gathering at times with the ball. he travels a lot brah.


Indeed. Giving him a little bit of latitude seems appropriate but the extent to which LBJ is allowed to virtually ignore many of the rules is rather annoying.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Jeff Green aka Tony from Blue Chips..I will always believe he was compensated for the Ohio State game


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

fuark. The Goat DRose looks superb and explosive out there, boys. Can't wait for this season. :mark:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



> “It’s like Jay-Z is determined to do a scorched earth negotiation with everyone Kevin Durant is currently aligned with, and they aren’t doing him any favors,” one source close to Durant told SheridanHoops on Friday as Team USA prepared for its first exhibition game in preparation for the 2014 World Cup.
> 
> Since signing with Jay-Z, Durant already has ended his affiliation with Gatorade to sign with Sparkling Ice. That happened nearly a year ago, with Gatorade curtly announcing that Durant’s deal would not be renewed.
> 
> Durant has been with Nike since entering the NBA, and Nike has a close affiliation with USA Basketball and FIBA. Clearly, there would be some discomfort if Durant decided to leave Nike at a time when he was scheduled to be traveling to Grand Canaria, Bilbao, Barcelona and Madrid on a three-week overseas trip where he would be riding on the same bus with numerous Nike executives. That dynamic surely played a part in his decision to quit the team.
> 
> But industry insiders said there remains a possibility that Durant will ultimately renew his deal with Nike. Two weeks ago in Las Vegas, he was seen playing high-stakes blackjack with Nike executive Lynn Merritt at the Wynn Resort.
> 
> A couple days later, the news of the UnderArmour negotiations went public.
> 
> So what’s next?
> 
> Read more at http://www.sheridanhoops.com/2014/0...durant-quitting-team-usa/#VZ32UbEjySfAquZv.99





The Kevin Durant brand has officially arrived. No more "He's just a guy who loves to play basketball". He's taken after Lebron to become much more. A brand, and a businessman and possibly a global icon. Everything Jay-Z hoped to create with LeBron, he hopes to do with KD. Almost like the perfect partnership. #KDBK16


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> This isn't the only instance where Kobe is wanting attention. He has been acting like this since he got injured. Have you seen his tweets in twitter the past year? His twitter comments are as contentious as John Cena. And like I said, Kobe wouldn't have played in any team besides the Lakers while Wiggins has said that he would've played in any team that wanted him yet Kobe is acting as if he would've definitely played with the Hornets; and as if he did not ask for a trade. Just a dumb statement. Hell, Hornets didn't even think about drafting him; Jerry West and his agent told Charlotte to draft him so how was that Charlotte's mistake? He could've just left the Charlotte part behind and wished Wiggins for the best of luck.
> 
> And I actually can't believe how underrated Love is in here. I bet most of the people don't even watch Timbewolves games. His defensive deficiency is always attributed to his lack of effort and inconsistencies and it's especially increased when the Timberwolves' coach doesn't even value defense. Even Brewer, an above average defender, was a subpar defender this season since he could get away gambling for every loose ball without getting benched; you're not gonna get away with that in a championship team.
> 
> Defense is never going to be Love's forte but that's not what the Cavs are asking him to do. His long range shooting, prolific scoring, elite rebounding, and his outlet passes are his strengths and the reason that he's an All-Star and is going to offset his defense. And his defense isn't irreparable. Like I said, his main problem with defense is just effort and consistency and being in a championship team and a coach that values defense will easily fix that just like what it did with Bosh, Pierce, and Allen. Right now, Love just needs to improve his defense and become an acceptable defender which isn't impossible with Love's high bball IQ. Cavs are not going asking him to become a shot blocker because that's not who he is. Did the Mavs ask Dirk to become one as well? No. Cavs just need a team that can play good team defense to compliment Love. Right now, I don't think they'll be an elite defensive team but they aren't going to be a bottom 10 defensive team either. They were 17th in defense and defensive rating last season with Hawes, Bennett, a broken down Deng, and an apathetic Cavs team and people here think they'll be worse with LeBron, Love, possibly Marion replacing them? Don't forget that the Cavs team will be more motivated with LeBron back.
> 
> And how exactly are the Cavs a championship team with a rookie Wiggins but not with Love? You think Wiggins is going to make the Cavs a significantly better defensive team than a Cavs team with Love? You're telling me that the Wolves will be a top 5 defensive team then with Wiggins, Rubio, and Dieng?
> 
> Wiggins has the potential to become an elite defensive player but there is a learning curve that even great players struggle with to learn NBA defenses. Even Wiggins had defensive lapses in a summer league game. College basketball is a lot different than NBA basketball. It's gonna take a lot of time and mistake before Wiggins is going to become a good defensive player, let alone an elite one since he has to adjust his game in the NBA. I mean how many players even in their sophomore years have made the all defensive team? It takes time and a lot of mistakes to learn the tricks. You think rookie Wiggins is going to have the assignment of guarding the likes of Carmelo, Durant, Deng, etc? Hell no. If he was, then Wiggins would be out in foul trouble in just 2 minutes.
> 
> Right now, Blatt will determine how good the Cavs' defense is, not Wiggins or Love. He's regarded as a defensive oriented coach in Europe but we don't know if it will translate in the NBA. Being a good defensive team is mostly about defensive schemes. If Blatt can translate his coaching in the Europe to the NBA, then the Cavs will be at least an above average defensive team.


I read it all. I fucking read it all. And it brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Look at Kentucky and UM playing their overseas tours. Building that TOGETHERNESS.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

marion to the cavs. cleveland's bench looks a lot better now.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



El Conquistador said:


> fuark. The Goat DRose looks superb and explosive out there, boys. Can't wait for this season. :mark:


Agreed.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Champ said:


> marion to the cavs. cleveland's bench looks a lot better now.


Eh. Again, he's 36...


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

so was andre miller 2 years ago. he's still a serviceable starter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

what does age have to do with anything? he was still good last year, same with VC, and i doubt that's going to change in a lesser role where's asked to do less.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> what does age have to do with anything? he was still good last year, same with VC, and i doubt that's going to change in a lesser role where's asked to do less.


His per-minute production has gone down significantly over the past few years. He'll still be a solid rotation player, but there's also the issue of whether he'll have anything left in the tank by the time this Cavs team has gotten everything figured out.



Champ said:


> so was andre miller 2 years ago. he's still a serviceable starter.


You're comparing apples and carrots (way beyond oranges).

Andre Miller's always had an old man's game. Losing what athleticism he had isn't a big deal since he doesn't jump, doesn't really defend and uses a series of funky juke moves and his size to still get the job done.

Marion, at this stage in his career, is more of a defensive specialist. And defensive specialists don't tend to fare very well once they hit their mid-30s.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Merged the two posts above.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

cavs arent winning a title anyways, the CURSE OF WIGGINS will doom them.


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Embiid is lighting up Twitter again :lmao

https://twitter.com/JoelEmbiid/status/501136985767944192


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Champ said:


> so was andre miller 2 years ago. he's still a serviceable starter.


Who's he starting over?


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I'm not suggesting marion is going to be starting on the cavs. I was implying he's still good enough to be a starter. there have been plenty of guys in this league that have stood the test of time and marion is no exception. the numbers won't jump off the page, but he'll still contribute in a variety of ways. a high IQ goes a long way in basketball.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I was hoping that Marion would choose the Clippers since their wing rotation sucks. Now they have to rely on Dudley to step up but he'll probably start the season 20 pounds heavier.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Marion isn't a good player anymore. Can't even defend very well. But it's still a good signing since he's a veteran leader and champion that team desperately needs, and there are much worse backup 3 options to have.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Not quite sure if the Cavs are strengthening their championship window, or shortening it...


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*






:lol 

Clippers are in good hands now. About time.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Now the world can go back to not caring about how owners treat people


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> :lol
> 
> Clippers are in good hands now. About time.


----------



## Notorious

The Love trade should finally go down this weekend. Framework is Cavs get Love; Wolves get Wiggins, Bennett & Thad Young; Sixers get Shved, Mbah a Moute and Miami's 1st.

Also in a Bledsoe update, Suns are trying to trade him now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

At least the Suns are aiming high but I doubt Flip would choose the Suns' offer over the Cavs' offer; it's worth the try though

I can see Bledsoe going to Detroit. Monroe for Bledsoe would be a great trade for both teams. Or if Bird is planning to blow his team up, he can trade Hibbert for Bledsoe, assuming that Suns have faith on Hibbert.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I don't really see the fit for Bledsoe on the Pistons given their current roster situation.

But Bledsoe for Hibbert could be interesting. Bird wanted Dragic at first but was obviously rejected, I wonder if he'd take Bledsoe instead although it could be looked at as a bit of a consolation prize.

Personally I think Bledsoe should just take his L and move on. He's not going to get the max from any team and it really wouldn't be a good gamble IMO for someone as injury prone as him to take the QO. Just take the $48 million and call it a day.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

1) ESPN named Waiters a top 5 SG...it begins

2) You have 4 years top, Cavs, good luck.

3) LAKERS pls. Bledsoe/Randle? DAT WILDCAT CONNECTION :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Those ESPN lists are awful. They came up with the lists using some awful advanced stat they created and they excluded players who suffered injuries or are old period from what I've seen.

And lel, I highly doubt the Lakers could get Bledsoe without giving up Randle. He's their only valuable trade asset.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

noto why you always gotta a crush a mans dream. :jose


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I don't know. I mean the Pistons' guard rotations consists of DJ Augustin, Will Bynum, Meeks, Jennings, and Caldwell-Pope. Pistons' guard position is decent but nothing spectacular nor does it consists of any all-stars. Bledsoe is easily an All-Star and would be their best guard. Plus, he's a good defender which is what the Pistons' need. He'd fit really well in Stan's system; pretty much a better Jameer Nelson that can defend.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> *1) ESPN named Waiters a top 5 SG...it begins*
> 
> 2) You have 4 years top, Cavs, good luck.
> 
> 3) LAKERS pls. Bledsoe/Randle? DAT WILDCAT CONNECTION :mark:


That was Bradford Doolittle's rankings based on WARP projections. The PG and SF rankings weren't that bad. The PF ones were okay. Didn't see the C rankings today. But man, oh man, were those SG rankings terrible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I just don't see the point of Detroit giving Bledsoe $10+ mil a year when they're already paying Jennings $8+ mil a year, they just signed Augustin & Meeks and just drafted KCP a year ago. Plus Bledsoe's injury concerns are very real. If it wasn't such an injury risk I have no doubt he would've gotten that max contract he covets.

They already have a bit of a logjam at guard without Bledsoe. Why add yet another combo guard to the mix?


----------



## Teh_TaKeR

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I like that the spurs won the championship given its my hometown but go blazers! Young and.promisong team. DA and Lilard are boss. We.just need a damn bench which is why the spurs shit on them in the 2nd round..


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I don't know why people label Bledsoe as "injury prone". Aside from this season, he has been healthy for a majority of his NBA career so far. He played a full season in his rookie year then he got demoted the next season due to CP3's arrival and their stacked guard rotation which caused him to miss a ton of games but not due to injuries, and in his final season with the Clippers, he played 76 games. 

A torn meniscus isn't that severe of an injury. I mean it might be a red flag but it's not that serious. There's not that much risk especially when Monroe doesn't even want to play in Detroit and that he might very well leave in 2015.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Bledsoe tore his meniscus before the 2011 season and got it repaired. Then he tore the same meniscus again last season and got it removed mainly because he wanted to return faster but it's generally considered better to repair it than to remove it. Mind you Dwyane Wade got his meniscus removed in 2002 when he was in college and it's one of the biggest reasons he has knee issues to this day.

Yes there's a big risk of Monroe leaving at the end of this season. But there's also a health risk at hand when it comes to giving Bledsoe a long term big money contract.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

True but I don't think Blesdoe has been injured enough to be labelled as "injury prone". He might be in the future like you said, but right now, he has been relatively healthy up until last season.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

He's not Eric Gordon yet. Put it that way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Eric Gordon 

Depressing to see how athletic and explosive he was in high school/college/early NBA days to how he looked last season


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

rondo just being in grousbeck's ice bucket video... best celtics news of the summer.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I still think Rondo is getting traded, most probably to the Kings. I mean isn't it suspicious that the Celtics have reached the 20 man roster limit for training camp and they haven't even signed Evan Turner yet they signed Mcgruder and Watford to one year deals. Something has to be up.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

wrong thread


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Evan Turner got signed today. Plus Bogans, Babb and Chris Johnson's contracts are all non-guaranteed I'm pretty sure. I'm not worried about a Rondo trade. Danny Ainge didn't trade Paul Pierce during the first rebuild why does everyone assume he'll trade Rondo? As of now, he wants to be here and the Celtics brass wants him here. Could that change a few months from now? Sure, not denying that. But as of now I don't think there's any reason to believe he's being traded soon unless someone steps up with an amazing offer.

Anyway, today was Team USA's last exhibition game before heading over to Spain. DeMar DeRozan, Andre Drummond, Gordon Hayward and Damian Lillard were all DNP's so I'd assume they're the four players who will be cut. Which means Team USA's roster will be:

Rose/Kyrie
Curry/Klay
Harden/Rudy/Korver
Faried/Parsons
Davis/Cousins/Plumlee


----------



## Aid

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

ROSE! :mark:

I'm just excited that he's looking rather well on the court. I'm glad he's getting this chance to play with other stars and hopefully get a little better while still using his training wheels.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Turner got signed? Link?

But my point still stands even if it were true. Maybe a huge trade with Rondo will happen but we might see guys like Jeff Green, Wallace, Bogans, etc being traded away.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I misread the article. They agreed to terms but the signing isn't official. Regardless, the roster currently stands at 20 including Turner, Watford and MacGruder with only 14 (15 with Turner) guaranteed contracts.

I don't think we'll be seeing a Rondo trade unless he asks out, he wants too much on his new contract or someone has an amazing offer. As for the other guys like Green, Wallace, Bass & Bogans yes Danny's been actively trying to trade them. He was close to trading Bass to the Warriors for a TPE earlier in the offseason but they pulled out at the last minute.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....icks-shooting-guards-to-put-their-egos-aside/

J.R. Smith wants Knicks shooting guards to ‘put their egos aside’

Holy shit. :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

WTF? Carlos Arroyo is still playing? He looked good though. Anybody remembered his 2004 Olympics performance? 

And why did DeRozan get DNP'd?


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

http://www.nba.com/2014/news/08/23/usa-final-roster-release/

DeMarcus Cousins
Stephen Curry
Anthony Davis
DeMar DeRozan
Andre Drummond
Kenneth Faried
Rudy Gay
James Harden
Kyrie Irving
Mason Plumlee
Derrick Rose
Klay Thompson

That's um... interesting.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Coach K went with Plumlee. Of course.


----------



## Notorious

*RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Shocked they kept Drummond, Plumlee and Boogie. Don't see the point in having 3 backup centers.

Happy that DeMar made it though, he balled out every time he got the opportunity. If only Harden could get left behind


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Leave behind the best all around player in the NBA?!


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Notorious said:


> Shocked they kept Drummond, Plumlee and Boogie. Don't see the point in having 3 backup centers.
> 
> Happy that DeMar made it though, he balled out every time he got the opportunity. If only Harden could get left behind


They're afraid of Spain. :ti


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I still think Rondo is getting traded, most probably to the Kings. I mean isn't it suspicious that the Celtics have reached the 20 man roster limit for training camp and they haven't even signed Evan Turner yet they signed Mcgruder and Watford to one year deals. Something has to be up.


rondo being in the ice bucket video is them saying "he's our guy, he's not going anywhere". it's rondo saying "this is where i wanna be." of course, it could be interpreted differently, but certainly they won't be trading him unless they're getting a big haul, and not whatever shit offer kings would make. ben mclemore? no thanks. how bout they give us cousins, and we keep rondo too? that sounds better. i expect rondo to get the max next season after he returns to form this year.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

damn, i refered to the c's as we... sometimes it's just easier to word it that way.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



shutupchico said:


> rondo being in the ice bucket video is them saying "he's our guy, he's not going anywhere". it's rondo saying "this is where i wanna be." of course, it could be interpreted differently, but certainly they won't be trading him unless they're getting a big haul, and not whatever shit offer kings would make. ben mclemore? no thanks. how bout they give us cousins, and we keep rondo too? that sounds better. i expect rondo to get the max next season after he returns to form this year.


Or the Celtics keep Rondo, fail to upgrade the roster, he goes and gets a max contract with the Kings, who also trade for Josh Smith, and we all get to enjoy a lineup of Rondo-Gay-Smoove-Boogie. (Y)


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

think you're gonna have to keep on reliving the cwebb/peja years for awhile longer, because that's not happening.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Since when do the Kings have a special cap exemption allowing them to have 4 max contracts?


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RetepAdam. said:


> http://www.nba.com/2014/news/08/23/usa-final-roster-release/
> 
> DeMarcus Cousins
> Stephen Curry
> Anthony Davis
> DeMar DeRozan
> Andre Drummond
> Kenneth Faried
> Rudy Gay
> James Harden
> Kyrie Irving
> Mason Plumlee
> Derrick Rose
> Klay Thompson
> 
> That's um... interesting.


:demar


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



shutupchico said:


> think you're gonna have to keep on reliving the cwebb/peja years for awhile longer, because that's not happening.


I'm not a Kings fan, and the lineup I listed would most likely be an abomination (though certainly an entertaining one). :lol

Although, I will say that the late 90s/early 2000s Kings were my favorite team to watch ever.



Stax Classic said:


> Since when do the Kings have a special cap exemption allowing them to have 4 max contracts?


Wow. Back-to-back posts about the Kings.

It depends on how much of a pay cut Rudy Gay is willing to take. Of course, he would be the most expendable of the bunch anyway. Smoove "only" makes $13.5M and Boogie is set to make $15.9M next year. Assuming any Detroit trade involves shipping out Jason Thompson, they would just need to renounce all free agents, find takers for Carl Landry and Darren Collison, and depending on what the final price tags on Gay and Rondo are, possibly move Ben McLemore or Nik Stauskas.


----------



## Arcade

Notorious said:


> Shocked they kept Drummond, Plumlee and Boogie. Don't see the point in having 3 backup centers.
> 
> Happy that DeMar made it though, he balled out every time he got the opportunity. If only Harden could get left behind
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The Harden hate is real. :kappa


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

harden hate is warrented.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



RetepAdam. said:


> http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....icks-shooting-guards-to-put-their-egos-aside/
> 
> J.R. Smith wants Knicks shooting guards to ‘put their egos aside’
> 
> Holy shit. :lol :lmao :lol :lmao :lol


He doesn't have an ego though. He's immature, but he doesn't have an ego.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> harden hate is warrented.


unless you own him in a fantasy league.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I just realized how perfect of a fit Bledsoe would be in the Bulls. The Bulls would get a 2nd shot creator that can defend, pass, or do anything well like a Mini-LeBron would do. Bulls' deal would most probably involve Gibson being the centerpiece of the trade. Gibson would flourish in Hornacek's system and give the Suns a defensive specialist. It's a win-win trade.

But it most probably won't happen because of Bledsoe's recent injury and the 5/85 contract that he's demanding. If he was just content with the contract he deserves of 4/48, then the Bulls/Cavs rivalry would be even more epic than it already is.


----------



## Arcade

Bledsoe is still a free agent?


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

He'll probably take the QO at this point


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Arcade said:


> The Harden hate is real. :kappa


It's a wrestling forum. That's what we do. Turn on guys as soon as we help build them up


----------



## Notorious

I wouldn't have a problem with Harden if he even attempted to play defense :toomanykobes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Anyone listen to that new Lance Stephenson freestyle? :lmao

Check out Chris Bosh doing Chris Bosh things:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

LOL @ Bosh.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

As a Harden owner, Harden is great :draper2

Also, was not aware Thabeet was even in the fucking league still.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

so apparently rubio is offended by the thought of making 11 mil a year :ti

MAX incoming.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

If the Wolves gives Rubio a max after a 9/8/4 season with historically low shooting % especially at finishing at the rim, then Wiggins will be leaving and going to the Raptors. I still can't believe that they didn't give Love the 5 year max contract after a 20/15 season in his 3rd season fpalm


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> If the Wolves gives Rubio a max after a 9/8/4 season with historically low shooting % especially at finishing at the rim, then Wiggins will be leaving and going to the Raptors. I still can't believe that they didn't give Love the 5 year max contract after a 20/15 season in his 3rd season fpalm


I think he'll be doing that regardless because Toronto is where he wants to play


----------



## Notorious

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Meh, he says that now who knows how he'll feel 5-6 years from now. Remember when it was a foregone conclusion that Kevin Love would be a Laker after he left Minnesota?

It would be nice change though if the Raptors could start becoming a legitimate attraction for marquee free agents.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Has love signed an extension?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

So about my boy Josh Davis.......

All that's left now is who will give Lazeric Jones a tryout. 

Peeved because now Davis will be fighting with my boy Bryce Cotton over that final Spurs' roster spot, that is if either of them actually get it all all.

The D-League needs to be edited. Every team needs an affiliate where they have the rights to all of the players on that team. The current structure is close but it's still so wrong. Also, high school players should be able to join D-League teams if they're good enough to be pros. I don't see the NBA changing the one year mandatory rule but if a kid is good enough he should be able to make some loot.

OH ya. Also great for that boy BERNARD JAMES getting a 1 year deal to remain in Dallas. Even if he's going to be a 3rd string lifer, it's great to see good people get rewarded. Hard work pays off.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Warriors signed Barbosa to a vet deal. I feel like the only thing holding us back was having one of the worst benches in the NBA. Hopefully, that isn't the case this year, we've got:

Barbosa, Barnes, Ezeli, Green, Livingston, Rush, Speights all coming off the bench.

Livingston & Green I love. Hopefully Barnes can be better and someone else can step up.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Wish Barnes had come back instead of one of the Euro failures


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Spurs are currently in play to sign Ray Allen if decides not to retire.


:allen1 eh.... No more old people, Spurs


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Parker said:


> Spurs are currently in play to sign Ray Allen if decides not to retire.
> 
> 
> :allen1 eh.... No more old people, Spurs


Allen would blossom at Spurs. All they need from him is to run through screens for 10-15 minutes per game and sink a few of many open shots he'll get in Spurs offense.

I think that he prefers this smaller role than the one Cavs one where he'd have to do a lot more.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Spurs haven't had that since Horry left TBStern


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



> Rajon Rondo has told the Celtics he "wants out," longtime Boston sportswriter Jackie MacMullan said in an ESPN video released this week. The comments were published in a supplemental video from Around The Horn, the ESPN game show on which MacMullan and other sports personalities regularly appear. Jay King of MassLive.com brought the video to the internet's attention on Sunday.
> 
> In her comments, MacMullan said that Rondo has indicated to Boston that he will not re-sign with the Celtics when his contract expires in 2015 and that he would not re-sign with the Kings, who happen to be the most obvious trade partner given their desire for a distributing and defending point guard and young assets. MacMullan also discusses Rondo's relationship with Doc Rivers.


So the worst kept secret is finally out..about time


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

There goes the last Celtic player left from the 2008 championship team. think Bryan Doo is the only one left. Hope Rondo goes to a championship team. It's the best move for both the Celtics and Rondo


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Only right Rondo gets traded to Detroit :HA


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

jason terry to houston for alonzo gee, who will likely be waived by the kings.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

terry has been on 5 teams in 3 years.

mavs
cs
nest
kings
rockets

:lmao


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Champ said:


> jason terry to houston for alonzo gee, who will likely be waived by the kings.


Yay! More shot jacking.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

That's nothing. Alonzo Gee has been traded 4 times this off-season: from Cleveland to NO to Houston and now Sacramento. What a legend


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*






0:10 - 0:25

Well, that's a bust.


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

doc rivers has to be the most overpaid and overrated coach in basketball. :drake1

aside from people like Kerr and Kidd. I dont know what's up with the new trend of overpaying rookie coaches. Still, Rivers gets paid like he's Pop/Phil/Riley and yet he's not even close to them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

The look on Harden's face :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

:lmao confused ass .....s


----------



## HHHbkDX

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



LUCK said:


> doc rivers has to be the most overpaid and overrated coach in basketball. :drake1
> 
> aside from people like Kerr and Kidd. I dont know what's up with the new trend of overpaying rookie coaches. Still, Rivers gets paid like he's Pop/Phil/Riley and yet he's not even close to them.


Talking loud and pounding your chest during timeouts warrants you a 10 million dollar/yr contract these days. :toomanykobes

Will Doc still be as vocal and passionate about them when they're back in the lottery?


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

I miss Vinny Del *****


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



ratman said:


> The look on Harden's face :lol


"Oh my god, we're facing the Usos" :HA


----------



## WWE

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



ratman said:


> The look on Harden's face :lol





Stax Classic said:


> "Oh my god, we're facing the Usos" :HA


:done


----------



## Chrome

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



PGSucks said:


> I miss Vinny Del *****


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

how do teams who are 0-4 have 4 points in the standings? they get 1 point for participating?:booklel


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



cactus_jack22 said:


> how do teams who are 0-4 have 4 points in the standings? they get 1 point for participating?:booklel


It's 2 points for a win and 1 point for a loss.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



PF69 said:


> It's 2 points for a win and 1 point for a loss.


I don't get the logic, why not just 1 pt for a win, 0 pts for a loss. You lost but you get 1 point...... I'd be cheesed wtf I'd be like I don't want your pity points


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Probably just to separate winless teams who played different amount of games so far.


----------



## Champ

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

https://vine.co/v/OBHezeZFUTE

DAT DEFENSE :harden


----------



## Magic

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

how have coaches not killed this guy. he ball watches like a damn 10 year old.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*



Childish Mikino said:


> I don't get the logic, why not just 1 pt for a win, 0 pts for a loss. You lost but you get 1 point...... I'd be cheesed wtf I'd be like I don't want your pity points


I agree with you but that's how FIBA wants it I guess. At least with FIFA during the World Cup qualifying rounds, you didn't get anything for losses, only draws.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Great seeing D Rose out there getting his groove back. Can't wait for the season. I'll definitely have to catch a few Bulls games this year.

Hope Kyrie is good as well.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

rewarding teams for losses? i don't get it but whatever they want to do. 










jerry evans can jump really high, 12 feet 9 inches beats out wiggins as highest nba leaper


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: RIP PAUL GEORGE*

Whats his actual vert though


----------



## Magic

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

almost as good as your 45 inch vert, canadian. you put these nba players to shame. :lel


----------



## MrMister

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

So I guess that guy can dunk huh.


Came into blast FIBA. This bullshit was on earlier when they could've been doing NFL HYPE. Face it ESPN, basketball isn't a draw so stop trying to force it. jfc smh imo


----------



## Magic

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Wiggins was 44 btw, so his is probably 45 or 46. Although I think 44 might have been unofficial too. :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Wait, which Jerry Evens is that? The rookie from Nevada? :side:


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Oklahoma City Blue



> The Thunder have also filed for a trademark to rename team “Oklahoma City Blue”:
> 
> http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=doc&state=4805:8rxw5d.2.2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



LUCK said:


> almost as good as your 45 inch vert, canadian. you put these nba players to shame. :lel


I'm at 35 but okay


----------



## Champ

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

lawson :ti


----------



## Magic

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

agree or disagree with the hawks owner having to sell? i disagree because none of what he said seemed too outrageous to me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

So Chauncey Billups has officially announced his retirement. Chauncey's the perfect example of a guy who was drafted high but through the first 4-5 years of his career looked like a massive bust only for him to turn it around and become a borderline HOF player.

Tayshaun Prince is the last member of the 04 Pistons still in the NBA.


----------



## JM

For reals?

Time flies!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Before we know it Dirk, Duncan, KG, Kobe, Vince, Nash, Ray & Pierce will all be gone :jose


----------



## Arcade

In other news, Eric Bledsoe still hasn't reached a deal with the Suns yet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

stayed around too long imo. that injury did him in.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Technically, Richard Hamilton is still active but he's a free agent that nobody wants.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Euro journalist asked Cousins if he knew where Slovenia was located on the map.

Big Cuz said no and promptly asked if the journalist knew where Alabama was. 

Best part of the FIBA Tournament to me. :lol

and RIP BIG SHOT'S CAREER.


----------



## JM

I know where Slovenia is. And by know where it is i mean i know its in Europe and could find it on a map quickly if I wanted to since its Europe amd Europe ain't so big.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Slovenia is in the Balkans, no?

Of course, you'd have to know which part of Europe the Balkans are


----------



## Aid

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Suns need to sign and trade Bledsoe for anything and sign Zoran Dragic so they can start Goran and Zoran at guard. The Sun Dragons would be so awesome. :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

But they'd be missing the original dragon, Petrovic :mcgee1


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

USA vs Lithuania right now :mark:


----------



## ABAS

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Why does anyone watch this? It's obvious USA is never going to lose a game again...ever.


----------



## ABAS

Annnnd the next NBA exec/important person to a team is going to go down. Bye bye Hawks person.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Apparently Klay Thompson has been the best defender on Team USA thus far


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Come on, Serbia!


----------



## Chismo

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

America is BUTCHERING Serbia with them 3-pointers, Harden and Kyrie are having a blast.

Faried's gonna explode in NBA next season.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

to anyone who couldn't get in the league on this forum, and wants in a highly competitive one, pm me. smack talkin is expected, so no settin your lineup and hiding. we're long tenured(going on our 6th season), and extremely active. featuring a cast of stars like magic, ga, noto, myself, brandon, the 3 time champ, and former mod on this forum, mak, the infamously banned keepitfresh, PSYCH, stax... too much star power to put into words. join now, and be a part of history that's going in the books. 3 spots open, characters welcome.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

So SLAM Magazine recreated the classic picture of the 96 draft class with the 2014 rookies :banderas



Spoiler: Pictures


----------



## JM

I'm trying to find Kevin Durant in the picture. Can someone point him out to me.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Why does anyone watch this? It's obvious USA is never going to lose a game again...ever.


Agreed. In non-Olympic years they should just make like Golf and have an all star style USA vs EUROPE game which if everyone turned up healthy would actually be competitive. Also if it was just one game a year rather than an entire protracted tournament then more top players would be inclined to turn up which means we would get to see the likes of LBJ, Durant, Westbrook etc taking on Noah, Nowitzki, Parker, Gasols...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*

Spurs are working out Michael Beasley. Pop is about to do it again huh? :jose



Henry Hill said:


> Agreed. In non-Olympic years they should just make like Golf and have an all star style USA vs EUROPE game which if everyone turned up healthy would actually be competitive. Also if it was just one game a year rather than an entire protracted tournament then more top players would be inclined to turn up which means we would get to see the likes of LBJ, Durant, Westbrook etc taking on Noah, Nowitzki, Parker, Gasols...


And why would the players do that? What is their motive for playing in a meaningless exhibition game during the offseason?

I don't see anything wrong with the current system. America is just flat-out better than the opposition right now. It won't always be that way though. Basketball is one of the fastest growing sports in the world right now, there's more than likely going to come a time where America isn't dominating every tournament and other countries are actually seen as legitimate competition. It may not seem plausible now but give it time.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



Notorious said:


> Spurs are working out Michael Beasley. Pop is about to do it again huh? :jose
> 
> 
> 
> And why would the players do that? What is their motive for playing in a meaningless exhibition game during the offseason?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with the current system. America is just flat-out better than the opposition right now. It won't always be that way though. Basketball is one of the fastest growing sports in the world right now, there's more than likely going to come a time where America isn't dominating every tournament and other countries are actually seen as legitimate competition. It may not seem plausible now but give it time.


It might not be meaningless, look at the Ryder Cup. It would certainly be more fun to watch than seeing USA annihilate everyone. The United States is a massive country, it's unreasonable to expect other nations to be able to compete with them at a sport their actually invested in. Europe however as a whole could put up a great challenge and the US players would see it as a matter of pride to defeat them. 

You could have it in the States one year, a European capital the next year. No long winded training camp before the tournament starts proper, no anti-climatic group stage, no inevitable thrashings of minor nations. Just the cream of the States vs the cream of Europe.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



Henry Hill said:


> It might not be meaningless, look at the Ryder Cup. It would certainly be more fun to watch than seeing USA annihilate everyone. The United States is a massive country, it's unreasonable to expect other nations to be able to compete with them at a sport their actually invested in. Europe however as a whole could put up a great challenge and the US players would see it as a matter of pride to defeat them.
> 
> You could have it in the States one year, a European capital the next year. No long winded training camp before the tournament starts proper, no anti-climatic group stage, no inevitable thrashings of minor nations. Just the cream of the States vs the cream of Europe.


It's not unreasonable at all to expect them to be able to compete. The USA has been beaten in these tournaments multiple times. Using your logic, if America had as much passion for soccer as they did for football & basketball and they started dominating the opposition, then the FIFA World Cup should be scrapped?


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I think US vs. a random collection of every country would be a complete squash. The ONLY reason teams are sometimes able to compete with the US is because of Chemistry and that team would have none.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



Notorious said:


> It's not unreasonable at all to expect them to be able to compete. The USA has been beaten in these tournaments multiple times. Using your logic, if America had as much passion for soccer as they did for football & basketball and they started dominating the opposition, then the FIFA World Cup should be scrapped?


Very different scenarios. The Fifa World Cup is the biggest tournament in soccer and the ultimate measure of a footballer's legacy, the Fiba World Cup is a sideshow to the National Basketball Association which is the ultimate measure of a basketball player's legacy.

Also, in soccer you can have 8 of the 11 best players in the world and still be beaten by bus parking and other negative tactics. The superstar matters more in basketball. Even if the USA had the best soccer players there is nowhere near the same guarantee that they would win the Fifa World Cup in the same manner that they do international basketball competitions. 

I just think USA vs EUROPE would be more fun and marketable. Also just to clarify, when I said All Star style game I wasn't talking about the actual style of the game being played. In my head it would be just as competitive as the Olympics, I meant more the voting system from fans and coaches in deciding who would be picked to represent each side.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



Henry Hill said:


> Very different scenarios. The Fifa World Cup is the biggest tournament in soccer and the ultimate measure of a footballer's legacy, the Fiba World Cup is a sideshow to the National Basketball Association which is the ultimate measure of a basketball player's legacy.
> 
> Also, in soccer you can have 8 of the 11 best players in the world and still be beaten by bus parking and other negative tactics. The superstar matters more in basketball. Even if the USA had the best soccer players there is nowhere near the same guarantee that they would win the Fifa World Cup in the same manner that they do international basketball competitions.
> 
> I just think USA vs EUROPE would be more fun and marketable. Also just to clarify, when I said All Star style game I wasn't talking about the actual style of the game being played. In my head it would be just as competitive as the Olympics, I meant more the voting system from fans and coaches in deciding who would be picked to represent each side.


How much it means to the legacy of a player is besides the point though. You're basically saying FIBA World Cup should be scrapped because America annihilates everyone and it's not fun to watch America win all the time. Because if the games were "competitive" and there was more "parity" then I doubt people, you included, would be complaining.

And America has the best players in basketball but there's no guarantee they'll win every tournament. From 2002 to 2006, America lost every major tournament. And I know people will have their revisionist history now but there were a LOT of people expecting Spain to beat the US in this tournament or at least give them a run for their money. But due to Spain getting upset by France that game never happened.

No, it would end up being an all-star style game because in your scenario you're just putting a bunch of random players on a team together with limited practice and asking them to play a game against another team. You would get the same quality of a game that you get in an all-star game.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



Notorious said:


> How much it means to the legacy of a player is besides the point though. You're basically saying FIBA World Cup should be scrapped because America annihilates everyone and it's not fun to watch America win all the time. *Because if the games were "competitive" and there was more "parity" then I doubt people would be complaining.*
> 
> And America has the best players in basketball but there's no guarantee they'll win every tournament. From 2002 to 2006, America lost every major tournament. And I know people will have their revisionist history now but there were a LOT of people expecting Spain to beat the US in this tournament or at least give them a run for their money.
> 
> No, it would end up being an all-star style game because in your scenario you're just putting a bunch of random players on a team together with limited practice and asking them to play a game against another team. You would get the same quality of a game that you get in an all-star game.


The ideal vision for team sport is for there to be parity and competitiveness. I don't understand the purpose of a tournament where the winner is virtually guaranteed. I also don't understand the point of a tournament where so many top players from the top team don't feel like competing / feel like it's beneath them.

Can you imagine the favourites for the soccer world cup selecting their B Team because all the elite stars can't be bothered to go there for what would essentially be a long winded victory parade. It would ruin the prestige of the tournament. 

It might not be like an all star game because the all star game plays like it does because it is specifically built to be some light hearted fun for the players and the fans. But if you treated the match seriously the players in turn would adopt a serious attitude. Maybe the voting would have to go in that case, make it a more professional selection process.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Well that's something I can agree with but it's just more of a cultural thing with Americans. The FIBA tournament is promoted like a second-rate tournament here so it's no coincidence that some players feel the same. It sucks but I wouldn't scrap the whole tournament over that.


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



Notorious said:


> Well that's something I can agree with but it's just more of a cultural thing with Americans. The FIBA tournament is promoted like a second-rate tournament here so it's no coincidence that some players feel the same.


This is my main point. I have nothing wrong with one team dominating when that team is fully invested in the winning process. But an international tournament where the premier team are without 4 of their 5 best players (I consider Curry top 5 but that's very debatable) kind of just cheapens the whole process. Maybe I'm overrating the European players slightly but I can still see an all European team putting up a good fight against the very best US team. 

I just want to see all the best players there essentially. Until that happens it will be hard to take the tournament seriously.


----------



## WWE

*Re: FIBA World Cup points - WF's 2014 version of CREDITS*



Notorious said:


> Spurs are working out Michael Beasley. Pop is about to do it again huh? :jose



:cornette 

First, Ray Allen. Now Michael Beasley...


----------



## DA

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*










:mcbuckets imminent


----------



## Champ

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

thread title about jj hickson and his weed pls


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

How can Hickson be that dumb to get suspended in a scheduled drug test?? Does he think that he's exempt from drug test since he plays in Denver?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*









Clearly on James Harden :lmao









Kobe burying Smush :lmao


----------



## Champ

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

where did you get those? :ti


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/grantland-exclusive-redacted-nba-scouting-reports/

Not sure if real or not :side:

Hilarious even if not


----------



## Henry Hill

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Fake through probably not far from the truth in most cases. Very funny regardless.


----------



## EyeZac

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

:kobedat "Fish, get back in your closet."

That was funny.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

According to Windhorst (So take it for what it's worth), the Wolves are about to offer Eric Bledsoe a max offer sheet. The ideal plan for the Wolves I'd assume would be to work out a sign-and-trade with Phoenix because I don't think they can afford to offer Bledsoe the max straight up.

Really not sure why the Wolves are doing this.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Rotoworld says it might be for RUBIO. This makes no sense for either team. 

JM pls edit those pics out of Stax's post.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

The pics aren't showing up for me.

They have 6 guys on rookie deals for the next 4 years. Move a couple contracts out they should be able to afford it for the 4 years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I read that the Suns don't want Rubio. I also read earlier that the Bulls want Martin.

3 team trade maybe?
Wolves get Bledsoe
Bulls get Martin
Suns get ?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Rubio/Isaiah/Dragic would be hilariously odd.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I don't think it's a terrible idea for Minny. Possibly even a good idea. If it put them in immense financial dilemmas in the future then sure but they have enough guys locked up long term to be able to do it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

It's always a risk to give a player with bad knees big money. If Bledsoe can stay healthy then obviously it's a great deal for them. High risk, high reward IMO.

Just read that the Suns own the Wolves draft pick for next year however it's top 12 protected and part of a deal could be getting Minnesota to remove or reduce the protection.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

4 years from now Pekovic, Dieng, Wiggins, Bledsoe, LaVine, Shabazz and Bennett could all be together. Sure they probably won't win but that's just because they are Minnesota and Minnesota isn't on the list of teams that wins NBA Championships. They could be a home court team though.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Not believing some random Phoenix guy. Only gonna believe it when T-Spence reports it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Meh even if it isn't true, we're in the dog days of the NBA offseason so at least it gives us something to talk about


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I don't see PHO biting for anyone but Nikola.

Is that better, Noto?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Yeah I was thinking Nikola too.


----------



## JM

WOJ with the squash.

VINTAGE WOJ

:cole


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

https://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA/status/513081892103782400



> Yahoo Sources: Phoenix has no interest in Eric Bledsoe sign-and-trade discussions with Minnesota.


Move along folks. Nothing to see here

Preseason is only 2 weeks away!


----------



## JM

Be faster Assassin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



JM said:


> 4 years from now Pekovic, Dieng, Wiggins, Bledsoe, LaVine, Shabazz and Bennett could all be together. Sure they probably won't win but that's just because they are Minnesota and Minnesota isn't on the list of teams that wins NBA Championships. They could be a home court team though.


Minnesota Lakers. :kobe9

DO IT FOR WIGGINS, WOLVES.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Hey hey, I actually took the time to provide the link and the quote :side:

But the T-spence guy actually tweeted the report first; faster than Woj by about 40 min.

https://twitter.com/tspence26/status/513069101237796864



> Source: Trade discussions with Phoenix and Minnesota have broken off. The Eric Bledsoe rumor is NOT happening.


----------



## WWE

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

https://www.google.ca/search?q=step...5.1840j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8

:hmm:


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

what's all the hype on bledsoe? dude is sloppy as fuck on offense. good energy guard, maybe a starter, but max contract? LOL. dude is marcus banks 2.0


----------



## Champ

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

he's versatile on offense and happens to be an amazing defensive player


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

eh. he can't really shoot, or run an offense. always see him turning it over. he's got the athletic part going for him, he can slash, and do some exciting shit, but he's not an efficient player from what i've seen. he can play on ball d, but i doubt he's a very good overall defender.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Marcus Banks WTF??!!

Banks was struggling to start over Delonte West in his prime. C'mon. Bledsoe isn't worth the max but he's way better than Banks


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Marcus Banks WTF??!!
> 
> Banks was struggling to start over Delonte West in his prime. C'mon. Bledsoe isn't worth the max but he's way better than Banks


2.0, man. he's what banks was supposed to be. and c'mon now, delonte was pretty awesome.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Banks never reached those expectations, not even close. If he did, then he would've been an all-star.

And I love Delonte but he was a backup PG. Banks couldn't even win a starting job over a backup PG. Like that's how bad he was.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

again, i said 2.0, as in a BETTER version of banks. still, nothing to write home about. hasn't proved he can lead a team. missed half of last season, missed a lot of the lockout year. u go and take eric, i'm rollin with drew.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

He's not a point guard. Maybe an energy point guard off the bench but you're right, he can't lead a team in that sense. He plays well with pure PGs though.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

and by the way, nbadraftnet lists banks as his comparison, so now i'm feelin more expertish.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



JM said:


> He's not a point guard. Maybe an energy point guard off the bench but you're right, he can't lead a team in that sense. He plays well with pure PGs though.


right. he's not a point guard, he's not a shooter, and he's small. him and bradley must be best friends.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

He's still a decent pass though, rebounds well for a guard. He's just one of those hybrid guys that can get to the rim with relative ease and makes defenders be on their toes when he's on the court.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



JM said:


> He's still a decent pass though, rebounds well for a guard. He's just one of those hybrid guys that can get to the rim with relative ease and makes defenders be on their toes when he's on the court.


oh yea, i think he's a great guy to have off the bench. 6th man of the year contender on a good team. just think it's ridiculous he would get offered a max contract when he hasn't even proven himself as a starter.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I think he showed what he's capable of last year in limited time. Everyone would obviously like to see more but you aren't always afforded that luxury and need to take risks.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I think you're underestimating Bledsoe. And the Marcus Banks comparison is dumb. So any versatile guard is a Marcus Banks 2.0? Only reason that NBAdraftnet made the comparison is that both Bledsoe and Banks are 6'2. They have similar playstyle except Bledsoe does everything better by a huge margin. 

Comparisons in NBAdraftnet are based off college performances so a lot of those comparisons can be hilarious in retrospect. Bargnani for instance was compared to Dirk Nowitzki and Rudy Gay was compared to Scottie Pippen. Yeah they have similar playstyle but Dirk and Pippen are better by a huge margin. Hell, NBAdraftnet's NBA comparison for LaMarcus Aldridge was Channing Frye fpalm. 

And Bledsoe only a 6th man on a championship team? Yeah that's possible if that team has Kobe Bryant, LeBron, Jordan, Bird, Magic in the same team. Bledsoe isn't a franchise player or a first option player but a team can win a championship with Bledsoe as a 2nd option because of his versatility and ability to create his own shot. If Bledsoe was in the Bulls right now, that team would be a dynasty with Rose being the 2nd option and Bledsoe as the 2nd option.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

So the Bulls re-signed Nazr Mohammed yesterday. THE EAST IS OURS.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I think you're underestimating Bledsoe. And the Marcus Banks comparison is dumb. So any versatile guard is a Marcus Banks 2.0? Only reason that NBAdraftnet made the comparison is that both Bledsoe and Banks are 6'2. They have similar playstyle except Bledsoe does everything better by a huge margin.
> 
> Comparisons in NBAdraftnet are based off college performances so a lot of those comparisons can be hilarious in retrospect. Bargnani for instance was compared to Dirk Nowitzki and Rudy Gay was compared to Scottie Pippen. Yeah they have similar playstyle but Dirk and Pippen are better by a huge margin. Hell, NBAdraftnet's NBA comparison for LaMarcus Aldridge was Channing Frye fpalm.
> 
> And Bledsoe only a 6th man on a championship team? Yeah that's possible if that team has Kobe Bryant, LeBron, Jordan, Bird, Magic in the same team. Bledsoe isn't a franchise player or a first option player but a team can win a championship with Bledsoe as a 2nd option because of his versatility and ability to create his own shot. If Bledsoe was in the Bulls right now, that team would be a dynasty with Rose being the 2nd option and Bledsoe as the 2nd option.


Eh I think 6th man on a championship team is fair for Bledsoe and starter on a playoff team. 

I agree that looking at draft comparison means absolutely nothing though.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Suns were 28-15 with Bledsoe in the lineup. If he had not gotten injured, Suns would've won at least 55 games this season in an incredibly tough Western conference. And this happened in Bledsoe's first starting season as a 24 year old in only his 4th season.

I'm pretty sure if Bledsoe played with a superstar or a legitimate 1st option like a Durant/Kobe/LeBron caliber player or even a Rose one instead of a Dragic, then that team would be contending for a championship.

Insert Bledsoe in the 2001 Sixers, 2007 Lakers, or the 2007-2010 Cavs, then those teams would have a championship or have had their Las Vegas betting odds increased with Bledsoe being their 2nd best player behind Iverson/Lebron/Kobe.


----------



## Joel

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



Chrome said:


> So the Bulls re-signed Nazr Mohammed yesterday. THE EAST IS OURS.


PG: Pau
SG: Nik
SF: Taj
PF: Joa
C: Nazr


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

The Thunder can't even win a championship with Durant and Westbrook. I don't see how you think Durant and Bledsoe could.

Bledsoe wouldn't have been the second option on the 07 Lakers so I'm not sure why they are included. Iverson and Bledsoe does not beat prime Shaq and Kobe...

Cavs I have no idea. They made 1 final and got absolutely slaughtered. I don't think Bledsoe changes that.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

That's because the Thunder are horribly coached They have 2 top 10 players in the league yet they still can't win. Their issue isn't talent. But that's not my point anyway. Having 2 top 10 players doesn't guarantee a championship. Remember that Westbrook/Durant got beaten by a Dallas team with Dirk and JET as their 2 best players or Shaq/Kobe duo with the Pistons which had no superstars.

And yes my examples were bad especially the 2001 Sixers with Bledsoe one. ignore them but my point still stands.

My point is that a team can win a championship with Bledsoe having a prominent role. Maybe not the 2nd best but definitely better than a 6th man type of role. Like I said, Suns with Bledsoe were 28-15. That's on pace of a 55 win season if not for injuries in only his 4th season and his first season as a starter. What kind of 6th man has that much of an impact in a team? If you place a prototypical 6th man player like Mo Williams, Aaron McKie, Lamar Odom, Jamal Crawford, etc on that Suns team, would the results be the same? Most probably not.


----------



## WWE

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



Joel said:


> PG: Pau


wat


----------



## Joel

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

That's the only one that you choose to question?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Beasley signed with the Grizzlies ( thank God ). I never liked him. I would still love to have Ray Allen come off the Spurs bench though. But I have a hutch he's going to sign with the Cavs...


----------



## Drago

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I can't post links and images atm, how do you feel about the new Mavericks jerseys?


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> That's because the Thunder are horribly coached They have 2 top 10 players in the league yet they still can't win. Their issue isn't talent. But that's not my point anyway. Having 2 top 10 players doesn't guarantee a championship. Remember that Westbrook/Durant got beaten by a Dallas team with Dirk and JET as their 2 best players or Shaq/Kobe duo with the Pistons which had no superstars.
> 
> And yes my examples were bad especially the 2001 Sixers with Bledsoe one. ignore them but my point still stands.
> 
> My point is that a team can win a championship with Bledsoe having a prominent role. Maybe not the 2nd best but definitely better than a 6th man type of role. Like I said, Suns with Bledsoe were 28-15. That's on pace of a 55 win season if not for injuries in only his 4th season and his first season as a starter. What kind of 6th man has that much of an impact in a team? If you place a prototypical 6th man player like Mo Williams, Aaron McKie, Lamar Odom, Jamal Crawford, etc on that Suns team, would the results be the same? Most probably not.


I think you are greatly underestimating the role and importance of a 6th man.

I also said Bledsoe is a starter on a playoff team, 6th man on a championship team. The Suns were not a championship caliber team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I think Bledsoe could be a starter on a championship caliber team, just not as a 1st or 2nd option like he is in Phoenix now.


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Sure. Depending on the other options. 

Basically yes, I don't think Bledsoe is a 1st or 2nd option on a championship caliber team. 

I think it needs to be said as well that 6th men are not necessarily the 6th option on a team either. A lot of 6th men come into the game and pretty much instantly become #2 or #3 option on the floor. Then all the starters are out and they are option #1. 

imo, Bledsoe would be _best_ utilized as a 6th man playing primarily against second units and first units that have already been on the floor for a few minutes. This makes best use of his skills and athleticism.


----------



## WWE

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

What's the point of signing Beasley when you already have Carter/Prince/Pondexter?

:westbrook3


----------



## Champ

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

the grizzlies have always needed depth so it's not a bad signing. fairly sure vince can fill in at the 2.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



JM said:


> I think you are greatly underestimating the role and importance of a 6th man.
> 
> I also said Bledsoe is a starter on a playoff team, 6th man on a championship team. The Suns were not a championship caliber team.


I never said the 6th man role isn't important. I'm saying that he can play a bigger role than a 6th man on a championship team.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



WWE said:


> What's the point of signing Beasley when you already have Carter/Prince/Pondexter?
> 
> :westbrook3


Carter is a decent pick up but their 3 position has always been their weakest position since they traded Gay. Prince is old as dirt. Pondexter is a question mark since he just missed an entire season through an injury so Grizzlies are probably not sure if he can recover. Adding Beasley is a low risk high reward move. If he actually plays well and stays focused, then Grizzlies already solved their scoring issues as well as adding another young piece.


----------



## WWE

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Too much of a risk in my opinion. How disciplined is the coach?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Beasley is a non-guaranteed contract. Meaning there's a strong chance he doesn't even make it past training camp. If it works out then great if it doesn't then whatever, they can move on with no strings attached. It's no big deal.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

beasley is long past the point of being a joke, signing him is just throwing your money in a wishing well. grizz should go sign andrew bynum next. btw i get it's non guarantee, but i'm sure he'll stil get something out of it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Suns and Bledsoe agree to 5 year, $70 mil contract. Pretty shocked that they were the ones who ended up giving in considering they had most of the leverage.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I didn't known that the Beasley deal was Nonguaranteed; makes the signing even better for the Grizz. If Beas messes this up, then his NBA career is over. He probably would have to go the Gerald Green path if he does get cut by going to Europe for a few years.


----------



## Myst

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Don't understand why the Suns buckled. Bledsoe was good in the ~40 games he played last season but he has yet to even play a full season as a starter. That much money for an unproven talent makes no sense to me.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Love the Heat getting Khem Birch. Would love even more if he actually makes the team. I think Haslem could be such a positive influence on the youngster. Guy was a beast in college. Had some problems at Pitts but did good things once arriving at UNLV. I liked Andre Dawkins showing in SL and thought he was pretty good in his limited time at Duke, but he's a long shot. Birch I would love to keep around. Monster on the boards and defense.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Bogans just got traded to Cleveland for the Cavs' 3 nonguaranteed contracts.

Cavs now have 2 of the weirdest contracts in the NBA: one with Haywood's $10.5 nonguaranteed salary for next season and now with Bogans non-guaranteed salary for the next 2 seasons. I wonder what the Cavs are planning? I think if the Pacers or Grizzlies blow up their team to rebuild, then the Cavs could potentially acquire Marc Gasol or Roy Hibbert :shocked:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Today's media day for the teams playing in international preseason games :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I never said the 6th man role isn't important. I'm saying that he can play a bigger role than a 6th man on a championship team.





JM said:


> Sure. Depending on the other options.
> 
> Basically yes, I don't think Bledsoe is a 1st or 2nd option on a championship caliber team.
> 
> *I think it needs to be said as well that 6th men are not necessarily the 6th option on a team either. A lot of 6th men come into the game and pretty much instantly become #2 or #3 option on the floor. Then all the starters are out and they are option #1.*
> 
> imo, Bledsoe would be _best_ utilized as a 6th man playing primarily against second units and first units that have already been on the floor for a few minutes. This makes best use of his skills and athleticism.


^


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Well, the other guy made it sound like that 6th man are average players like Mo Williams/Aaron McKie. But yeah I agree, I think Bledsoe can play a Ginobili/Kukoc role: someone who can create offense from the bench but also exceptional at other parts of the game such as passing, defense and rebounding.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Rondo out for 6 weeks ughh..


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Training camp deals starting to come fast and furious now. This is the last chance for a lot of undrafted[and older] players to make a team or the D-League before having to pursue overseas options; which isn't a bad thing with the current state of a lot of these leagues around the world becoming better and better. Waiting to see the full rosters. 

I guess I was wrong about Lazeric Jones as he didn't even get an invite and signed with some foreign team. Akil Mitchell picked up for TC by the Rockets. All hustle and heart. 22 years old and not drafted, will be overlooked by everybody, but this guy could turn out to be a nice project in the D. Rockets have a ton of bigs so that's more than likely where he'll end up for them unless something drastic happens in camp. Solid rebounder and damn good defender, on and off ball. He comes from one of the best defensive programs under Tony Bennett, his ability to switch with ease and guard some 3 and quicker/stretch 4's can be valuable if that part of his game does indeed transition over. 

Jason Kapano, Heat legend, getting a chance with the Warriors. Not sure what they're trying to do other than hoping he can still stroke it. Kapono years ago off the bench would have been a pretty good fit for a sharpshooting team like Golden State deep in the rotation but I don't know about now. He hasn't been around for years. Never played defense. If he ever had even a shred of it, he'd probably have been a decent 6th man. He at least tried to play hard on that end which a lot of guys never even care to do in this league. Was a shitty rebounder for a guy his size, too. STILL GOT A RING DOE.

Dragic Bros reunited in Phoenix. Don't know much about Zoran. His numbers don't pop out overseas but again I've never seen him play, so I'll reserve judgement. With all the guards on the team, gotta believe they'll be looking to wheel and deal somebody (Bledsoe perhaps) somewhere down the line. One thing's for sure, the Suns will lead the league in brother tandems this season. 

E'Twaun Moore was picked up by the Bulls a while back but I just got around to hearing about it. He had his best year shooting the ball last year and his ability to run point or play the 2 will be valuable. Could have an even better year off the bench being close to home in East Chicago(that's kind of tacky reasoning I admit). More than likely won't see much time actually running point with a solid rotation of Rose/Kirk/Brooks and will be used mostly as a SG but he's a good player to have deep on the bench. Fits in to Thib's philosophy with very solid defense. I like the move for them for what it is.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I'm looking forward to see how much more Leonard can develop. I hope he continues to improve his 3 pt shot. He's alright at the corner, but his top of the key shot still needs work. But I can say he drastically improved on it from when he came out of San Diego St ( thanks to the shot doctor ).










I'm confident he's going to get there because he's in the perfect system. The ball never stops and he'll get lots of quality open looks. And consistency is another area he needs to work on ( but that's pretty much mental ). Certain games he tends to disappear and you forget he's even out there. But then you see games like 3,4, & 5 in the finals and wonder where this guy was at all throughout. Tbh though Pop should think about giving him 35+ minutes every night so he can get more opportunities to reach that level of play consistently. He's not Duncan. He still has cartilage in his knees :lol

It's going to be hard to repeat with the likes of OKC, LA Clippers, & Houston out west and Cleveland out east. We need him to be that all-star caliber player.


----------



## Champ

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

:demar needs to experience that transition asap :jose


----------



## ABAS

Inb4 Heat only have 9 losses, blow out every team by 30+, sweep everyone in the playoffs, win the NBA championship and Wade gets MVP.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I fucks with it ^



₵A$H®;40087321 said:


> SPURS BABBLE


Very interested to see what happens with Cotton and Davis at Spurs camp. Davis I would put money they end up keeping for the future, Cotton is a long shot. While Davis' offensive game is still raw and needing of work, his defense and rebounding just screams POP PLAYER. Cotton I really liked watching at Providence and am pulling for him but he's a small PG that looks to score first and wasn't that good defensively in college so he more than likely won't be even half that at the next level but getting this time with a coach like Pop could do wonders for his professional career going forward.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



Joel Anthony said:


> I fucks with it ^
> 
> 
> 
> Very interested to see what happens with Cotton and Davis at Spurs camp. Davis I would put money they end up keeping for the future, Cotton is a long shot. While Davis' offensive game is still raw and needing of work, his defense and rebounding just screams POP PLAYER. Cotton I really liked watching at Providence and am pulling for him but he's a small PG that looks to score first and wasn't that good defensively in college so he more than likely won't be even half that at the next level but getting this time with a coach like Pop could do wonders for his professional career going forward.


Josh Davis is basically Kawhi 2.0. Kawhi was raw too when he came out of SDSU ( he still is in some areas ). But I'm confident he'll be a key part of the team eventually because just like you said, he's great at defending and rebounding.

I like Cotton. But the thing is, if anyone doesn't improve on defense, Pop will never let them on the team ( especially seeing some PT ). No matter how good they may be on offense... Reminded me of Patty Mills the year before last. He wasn't good on defense at all and that's why you saw a lot of Cory Joseph. Cory is still raw on offense, but he's a good defender. Then that's when Patty decided to loose weight and work on his defense.

I'm interested in Kyle Anderson the most though. He's basically an Diaw clone. Practically the best passer coming out of this year's draft ( which is the main thing you need to be good at to be apart of the Spurs ).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

The Suns have agreed to contract extensions with the Morris twins. Markieff gets 4 years, $32 mil; Marcus gets 4 years, $20 mil. Personally I think it's fair deals for both of them.

Anyway, Media Day for the rest of the league is today. Training camp begins league-wide tomorrow. Preseason begins Saturday. We made it brehs :jose

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Poor Marcus. Probably will get hassled about it everyday.


----------



## WWE

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



Notorious said:


> Preseason begins Saturday.


About fucking time :wall

Preaseason schedule for anyone wondering


----------



## DA

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



Notorious said:


> Anyway, Media Day for the rest of the league is today. Training camp begins league-wide tomorrow. Preseason begins Saturday. We made it brehs :jose
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:rose1 :butler :mcbuckets :gasol :noah

:mark: :mark: :mark:

EDIT: WHERE THE FUCK IS THE PAU SMILEY??????

EDIT2:







NOW WE READY


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

The moment you've all been waiting for. NOTO's season predictions

*Eastern Conference*
1. Chicago
2. Cleveland
3. Washington
4. Toronto
5. Miami
6. Charlotte
7. Atlanta
8. Brooklyn
9. New York
10. Boston
11. Detroit
12. Orlando
13. Milwaukee
14. Indiana
15. Philadelphia

*Western Conference*
1. San Antonio
2. Oklahoma City
3. LA Clippers
4. Memphis
5. New Orleans
6. Dallas
7. Golden State
8. Houston
9. Portland
10. Denver
11. Phoenix
12. LA Lakers
13. Minnesota
14. Sacramento
15. Utah

*MVP:* LeBron
*DPOY:* Anthony Davis
*6MOY:* Isaiah Thomas
*MIP:* Victor Oladipo
*ROY:* Jabari Parker

*Finals:* Thunder over Cavs


----------



## DA

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Looks like Trey Burke now has something in common with all the Fappening sloots :Jordan

I'll give my predictions just as soon as Rose makes it safely through the preseason :side:


----------



## Champ

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

your next eastern champs


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

RIP DeFrozan


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

Just an FYI, the Wolves are hosting this "Dunks After Dark" event right now, kinda similar to when college's have Midnight Madness. You can watch it on NBATV or there's a stream of it on the Wolves website I believe. Later on in the event there's supposed to be a dunk contest between Andrew Wiggins and Zach LaVine


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

I mind as well get mine out the way.

*Eastern Conference*

1. Cleveland
2. Chicago
3. Washington
4. Toronto
5. Charlotte
6. Miami
7. Atlanta
8. Brooklyn

*Western Conference*

1. San Antonio
2. Oklahoma City
3. LA Clippers
4. Houston
5. Dallas
6. Golden State
7. New Orleans
8. Phoenix


MVP: Kevin Durant
DPOY: Lance Stephenson
6MOY: Manu Ginobili
MIP: Iman Shumpert
ROY: Jabari Parker

Finals: Spurs over Cavs in 7


----------



## Magic

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...avaliers-says-kyrie-irving-nba-best-backcourt


HAHAHAHAHA.


should i make an official NBA thread so we dont have to depend on JIM for NBA titles(all of which are usually garbage).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*

What would you say it's the top 5 starting backcourts right now, or rather projected starting backcourts?

I'd say
1. Curry/Thompson
2. Dragic/Bledsoe
3. Lowry/DeRozan
4. Wall/Beal
5. Lillard/Matthews


----------



## JM

*Re: A monthish*

Hello everyone it's me JM. My LOWRY jersey arrived today. Looks dope. Got the black jersey. 

The season can start whenever now.


----------



## WWE

Did you get it off football fanatics?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: A monthish*

I like the trash talking. It's like 2005 right now with the Cavs/Wizards and Rockets/Mavs being rivals again.

Cavs/Wizards rivalry should be entertaining because of the matchups and storylines (Pierce/LeBron, Kyrie/Wall, Beal/Waiters, Haywood's return). Only thing we need from this rivalry are the rappers. Hopefully, Soulja Boy comes back and teams up with Wale to face Jay-Z and Drake.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



₵A$H®;40138377 said:


> Josh Davis is basically Kawhi 2.0. Kawhi was raw too when he came out of SDSU ( he still is in some areas ). But I'm confident he'll be a key part of the team eventually because just like you said, he's great at defending and rebounding.


I really don't agree with the Kawhi 2.0 stuff, never did. They are two completely different players. Davis has no jumper and all of his game is at the rim. Kawhi was offensively challenged in college but as bad as his jumper was you knew he could get it down at the next level eventually but even then he was still an efficient scorer without having a legit jumper. Davis will be lucky to be Haslemesque with a decent 18 footer to compliment his inside game - and he will have to work hard to even develop that. He also is a horrible free throw shooter and Leonard never was. Davis is probably a better ball handler than Kawhi was at this point which is his main strength, that and he's got great inside moves to go along with the dribbles. They look alike and played for the Aztecs and were really good rebounders/defenders that is where all comparisons should stop.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



Joel Anthony said:


> I really don't agree with the Kawhi 2.0 stuff, never did. They are two completely different players. Davis has no jumper and all of his game is at the rim. Kawhi was offensively challenged in college but as bad as his jumper was you knew he could get it down at the next level eventually but even then he was still an efficient scorer without having a legit jumper. Davis will be lucky to be Haslemesque with a decent 18 footer to compliment his inside game - and he will have to work hard to even develop that. He also is a horrible free throw shooter and Leonard never was. Davis is probably a better ball handler than Kawhi was at this point which is his main strength, that and he's got great inside moves to go along with the dribbles. They look alike and played for the Aztecs and were really good rebounders/defenders that is where all comparisons should stop.


I don't know about the others, but I said Kawhi 2.0 because of his defense and rebounding. I never brought up his offensive game. Davis has no jump shot to speak of right now. You've basically summed it up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: A monthish*






:lose


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: A monthish*

Tyler Johnson out there being all athletic and ish EVEN IF IT IS SCRIMMAGE I DON'T GIVE A FUCK. I would have went if I wasn't bizzee. Pumped for Saturday. I DON'T CARE IF IT'S PRESEASON. SEASON CAN'T GET HERE FAST ENUFF. SO THIS WILL DO'S.


----------



## Magic

*Re: A monthish*

Almost...:mark:...here...:mark:



out of boredom, if you were OKC, and could make it work, would you ever consider a Jackson/Hibbert type swap?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: A monthish*



Kobe. said:


> out of boredom, if you were OKC, and could make it work, would you ever consider a Jackson/Hibbert type swap?


No. But if OKC were to trade Jackson, Greg Monroe would be the much better option.

Also, why isn't the Pelicans/Heat game for tomorrow not televised? wtf?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: A monthish*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> No. But if OKC were to trade Jackson, Greg Monroe would be the much better option.
> 
> Also, why isn't the Pelicans/Heat game for tomorrow not televised? wtf?


why would it be televised for u? it's pre season, plus u live in canada. i'm sure they'll be a stream for it.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: A monthish*



shutupchico said:


> why would it be televised for u? it's pre season, plus u live in canada. i'm sure they'll be a stream for it.


WTF! Also, I'm pretty sure it's not televised for the US either otherwise ballstreams would have it. I think the game is only available in League Pass.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: A monthish*

Ok so apparently, the Heat vs Pelicans game wasn't even in League Pass so nobody was able to watch the game online or on TV. The only thing available from the game is a radio broadcast. Yeah first game of the preseason and they don't have it televised. :cuss:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: A monthish*

Bulls going all the way.

That is all.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: A monthish*

Bosh bullied by Davis but what else is new, that's who he is.

Ennis looked real good. Granger has looked pretty damn healthy which *if* he can stay that wzy would be so lovely. Birch doing things on defense. Joel+Haslem could be such an asset for this team going forward, needs to hone the skills in the D. Bazz still seems lost in the NBA speed but I think he'll get it going sooner than later. Shawne Williams looking okay. 

Russ Smith looked good for the Pelz. 

Looking forward to maybe watching a bit of the games tomorrow. Want to see Kirk for Cleveland in his first big game action even if it is Maccabi or what not. 

Also interested in what Bhullar and Burton can do for the Kings. Apparently, Bhullar has shed some weight but the dude is still a big slow stumblin' bumblin' mufuckka. I still think he's a good DL project. Burton, everyone knows he was mostly projected 2nd round, a few had him late 1st, the dude's got probably the biggest chip on his shoulder. Looked real weak in SL but I think he'll play better than ever now that he's got this second chance. 

Still gotta see the rest of the pre season rosters but I'll check them as the games pop up.

Pre season is pre season but it's still hoops. I'll take it.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: A monthish*

God I missed the NBA :kobe6

Preseason is finally here :mark:

Time for my predictions :

*Eastern Conference :*

1) Bulls
2) Cavs
3) Wizards
4) Raptors
5) Hawks
6) Bobcats
7) Heat
8) Nets

*Western Conference*

1) Thunder
2) Spurs
3) Clippers
4) Warriors
5) Grizzlies
6) Blazzers
7) Rockets
8) Pelicans

*MVP* : I played heads or tails for this one and KD won it so I'm going with KD
*DPOY* : Serge Ibaka
*6thMOY* : Manu "Da Gawd" Ginobili
*MIPY* : Bradley Beal
*ROY* : Jabari Parker
*COY* : David Blatt

*Finals* : Thunder over Bulls (4-2)
*Finals MVP * : Russell Westbrook :westbrook2


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: A monthish*

TJ Warren or Jarnell Stokes as long shots ROTY.

Really it will either be Wiggins or Parker easily.

Longshot most improved, Bernard James.

Really it will be Anthony Bennett.


----------



## EyeZac

*Re: A monthish*

*Eastern Conference :*

1) Cavs
2) Bulls
3) Raptors 
4) Wizards
5) Heat
6) Bobcats
7) Hawks
8) Knicks

*Western Conference*

1) Thunder
2) Clippers
3) Spurs
4) Warriors
5) Blazzers
6) Rockets
7) Mavs
8) Suns

*MVP* : LeBron James
*DPOY* : James Harden ... :side:
*6thMOY* : MANU Ginobili
*ROY* : Jabari Parker

*Finals* : Clippers over Bulls (4-3)
*Finals MVP * : Chris Paul... :skip


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: A monthish*

MVP : James
DPOY : THE BROW
6thMOY : Isiah Thomas
MIPY : Draymond Green
ROY : Nerlens Noel #Aid


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: A monthish*

MVP: D. Rose
DPOY: Noah
ROY: Mcbuckets
MIP: Butler
6thMOY: Taj


----------



## Chrome

*Re: A monthish*

^And Thibs as COY.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: A monthish*

Even to this day, Rick Fox pisses me off. What the hell is he wearing?


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: A monthish*

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-announce-new-television-agreement-on-monday/


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: A monthish*



Super Sonic said:


> http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....-announce-new-television-agreement-on-monday/


I thought it was already confirmed since last season. But this new TV deal is the main reason that LeBron has a 2nd year player option in his contract. Also, Gordon Hayward, Channing Frye, and Parsons' contract would look decent 2 years from now.

And Nik Stauskas is a stud. He's gonna be chasing Ray Allen's 3 point record in the future.


----------



## Champ

*Re: A monthish*

you mean :curry's record?


----------



## JM

*Re: A monthish*



Joel Anthony said:


> Bosh bullied by Davis but what else is new, that's who he is.
> 
> Ennis looked real good. Granger has looked pretty damn healthy which *if* he can stay that wzy would be so lovely. Birch doing things on defense. Joel+Haslem could be such an asset for this team going forward, needs to hone the skills in the D. Bazz still seems lost in the NBA speed but I think he'll get it going sooner than later. Shawne Williams looking okay.
> 
> Russ Smith looked good for the Pelz.
> 
> Looking forward to maybe watching a bit of the games tomorrow. Want to see Kirk for Cleveland in his first big game action even if it is Maccabi or what not.
> 
> Also interested in what Bhullar and Burton can do for the Kings. Apparently, Bhullar has shed some weight but the dude is still a big slow stumblin' bumblin' mufuckka. I still think he's a good DL project. Burton, everyone knows he was mostly projected 2nd round, a few had him late 1st, the dude's got probably the biggest chip on his shoulder. Looked real weak in SL but I think he'll play better than ever now that he's got this second chance.
> 
> Still gotta see the rest of the pre season rosters but I'll check them as the games pop up.
> 
> Pre season is pre season but it's still hoops. I'll take it.


I still think the Granger singing has potential to pay off big time. He is immensely motivated to show he can still play and has no expectations at all. Pretty good spot for him.


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nuggets and Kenneth Faried agree to 5 year, $60 mil contract extension


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

RIP Oladipo :jose


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Faried. :mark:


i've loved his energy and rebounding since he's entered the league and I'm glad that he had such a breakout performance with team USA that helped him get paid. I think Nuggets might rebound this year with Gallo coming back and getting a legit SG again in Affalo, which they didnt have last season after losing Iggy.


Also wouldnt it be cool if Durant won the season MVP while Westbrook won the finals MVP. :westbrook2


----------



## ABAS

:ti LeBron already faking soreness and injury.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> RIP Oladipo :jose


He's day to day, he'll be fine.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Fuck off, Noto. Don't talk about him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

As his fantasy owner I feel obligated to know the latest Victor Oladipo news :kobe3


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Granger might be motivated but he's also aging and was reported to have had another knee surgery just 2 months ago. 

And Faried's contract might be too pricy right now but like I said, if the new CBA is in effect right now, that contract would be considered cheap so it's actually a good deal for Denver that they locked in Faried before the new TV deal for just 12m a year which is probably equivalent to 8-10mil 2 years from now as well as Faried since his stock is pretty high after his FIBA performance.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Ugh.

Hopefully one day people will learn the difference between being a stat-padder and just having inflated stats because you play on a bad team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

^wat. who is that directed towards?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

No one in particular in this thread. Just a general statement.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Damn, Turner played decent tonight, actually, he played exceptional. He even looked great and looked like he shed a lot of weight. He finallly looked like a 2nd pick player. Then again, it's only preseason against the worst defensive team in the NBA.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Turner looked amazing, but I'm not getting my hopes up because he played great in a preseason against the worst team in the league.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

damn celtics look good. well except that 0-8 by smart. he played great d though. 2014-2015 champs confirmed.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So **** says the new TV deal could push the cap to 90 million in 2016-17 according to his numbers


----------



## Mra22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Woooo ! Ray Allen is a Cav !!!!!!!! This season is a wrap  go Cavs !!!!!!!!



> It looks like LeBron James has gotten yet another teammate to follow him to Cleveland. .In addition to Mike Miller and James Jones, Ray Allen has reportedly agreed to forego retirement and join the Cleveland Cavaliers.


http://www.inflexwetrust.com/2014/10/07/nba-report-ray-allen-to-sign-with-the-cleveland-cavaliers/


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I was impressed by Pau's defense last night, brothers au

Rose looked very good in the little time he played, and there were encouraging early signs from Mirotic and Dougie :dance2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

GS playing tonight, excited to see a lil pre season action, esp vs the Clips.

Wiggins playing tonight too!! & some Raps actions!! fun fun fun


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I don't think the Timberwolves game is going to be televised which sucks.

And the Ray Allen signing is not surprising. It makes sense that he waited for training camp to end to sign with a team. The man has played in 7 straight playoff runs, including 4 finals and numerous game 7s and he did all these in his mid 30s.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Kobe Bryant ✔ @kobebryant
Follow
Players are "encouraged" per new CBA to take less to win or risk being called selfish+ungrateful while nbatv deal goes UP by a BILLION #biz
12:42 PM - 7 Oct 2014

:banderas


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Kobe has been burying the new CBA for awhile. People call him a selfish prick for taking that contract, but it literally makes no sense for him not to and for not to expect the team to find the right players to make it work(i, myself, wanted more of a discount but whatever, it is what it is).


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Another lock out in 2017 :lmao


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

thing is kobe could live the rest of his life using 100 dollar bills as toilet paper. a discount wouldn't have hurt during a period in which he's starting to decline.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

10 million is a lot of damn money. kind of hard to blame him for not passing up on that money.

and there's a difference between accepting to take a discount and being offered a contract, turning it down, and going down 10+ million dollars.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> *10 million is a lot of damn money. kind of hard to blame him for not passing up on that money.*


All that was needed to be said.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Stax Classic said:


> Another lock out in 2017 :lmao


Uhh, I hope not, but I'd be surprised if there wasn't one at this rate.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...-mavericks-says-nba-look-nixing-max-contracts

^going for noto's idea, except i dont think players will ever want non-guaranteed contracts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I don't think the Jarrett Jack's and Carl Landry's of the NBA will give up guaranteed contracts just so LeBron & Durant can make $40 mil a year.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Just a few days ago, LeBron and D-Will were expecting a bigger percentage of BRI than the 51% and then Durant or Westbrook were also saying that they were unpaid which is true. I can definitely see a lockout coming soon..


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

the owners arent going to straight up refuse to give in a bit this time. theyve lost their inaccurate "losing money" leverage.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

The owners will always have leverage in that most of the players can't afford to miss a whole season's worth of paychecks, though.

If the owners concede and abolish max contracts then the players will have to give in to something. I think there's a better chance they agree to a hard cap than it is they agree to non-guaranteed contracts.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Yeah, they just fucking tripled the tv package.

The real losers are rookies who are locked in to the same pay scale until 20-21 :lol


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Good Lord, the wait is killing me ! Can't they just shorten the offseason so their schedule is actually easier, with fewer mack to backs ?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

No, that world kill the players that get involved in international play.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Golden State slapped both LA teams in pre season thus far. Bench production was spectacular. Barnes playing nicely. I smell conference finals.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

c's are about a million times more fun to watch compared to last season. let's face it, last years lineup was as vanilla as it gets, as it's ever been, as it ever will be, so anything would've been better, but this a fun roster. they finally have 2 shooters on the team in thornton, and young. they got smart who gonna play all out, and be effective despite horrendous shooting, evan turner, this years version of crawford only better, an improved sully, whose clearly a step quicker this season, a green with (hopefully) something to prove, and a fully recovered rondooooooo. olynyk too, though playing him at center as a joke, dude is jelly. bradley is still the WOAT.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

o and Kobe said Klay has the whole package lul


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i wouldn't be smelling anything based on what happens in the pre season. if that was the case i'd be smelling celtics top 7 team in the east... i'm smelling top 8


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Pre season or not, a W is always better than an L, a slap is always a slap, and scoring is still scoring.

I'm 100% sure I'll be back talking bout how good they are in the reg season when it starts too, can't say the same for the C's.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Childish Mikino said:


> *Pre season or not, a W is always better than an L, a slap is always a slap, and scoring is still scoring.*
> 
> I'm 100% sure I'll be back talking bout how good they are in the reg season when it starts too, can't say the same for the C's.


Sure. But you can't predict anything from a pre-season game where all that matters is fitness and finding some chemistry.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

right, and judging from the fitness, sully in shape and gonna beast this year. o wait, he was scoring on a 100 pound white guy who was playing aau ball last week. fuck it, celtics in 6. sully's gonna kill noto in a few weeks.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nothing wrong about being optimistic 

I remembered when I predicted that the Raptors were going to make the playoffs in the 2012 season since they went 8-0 in the preseason :$


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Looking forward to the next CBA in the wake of the new TV deal. The owners' comeuppance--after a sort--appears to be in the offing. No more crying poor, owners! :trips3


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

kind've down on olynyk. too tentative, too soft, the fact that there was a debate on him vs sully is funny. he can hit a j, but he doesn't really assert himself in the game and make an impact. he gets the ball wide open 4-5 times a game and doesn't shoot. c'mon.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

True but don't forget that it's only preseason and it's only Olynyk's 2nd season. Olynyk still has tons of potential and tons of upsides in his games. He's a very good shooter, a decent passer, has good handles, and is actually an above average rebounder. His timidness will fade eventually.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Blake Griffin's jump shot tho :banderas

Every year it's getting better and better. Now he needs to improve them post ups. Especially the footwork.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

he should get better at defence


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Bloody fuck, another injury for the Thunder :floyd1

Who's gonna be Westbrook's backup PG now that Jackson is down ? fpalm

On a more positive note, Steven Adams looks really great so far. If he can foul less, he's gonna be a huge addition to the Thunder lineup. In the meantime, he's already a GOAT at being interviewed :

Steven Adams when told he is 15-of-17 shooting in the preseason: "Layups, bro. Just layups."

Steven Adams on the lefty baseline hook: "That's all luck. Ask me again I can't do it. It was honestly a Hail Mary."


:

This dude is gold !


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I still can't believe *Aaron Craft* is playing in pre season. There's so many guys that aren't that actually deserve his spot. Respect his game, the heart and hustle, but refuse to buy in to him as an NBA player at any capacity. 

Also, *Earl Barron*. Really? He's been around forever but what do teams see in him? I know. The size. But shit, you're telling me Jordan Bachynski wasn't worth a training camp deal over this guy? Or Rhamel Brown? 

Best all around best ever best everything good at everything else not everything James Harden off to a great start to his MVP season, which will not be the first MVP but the first of many, and by many, I mean many in a row.

Just looking through the box scores, I'm reminded of a certain Brandon Knight. Good game aside, he's got the potential and could be a legit MIP candidate.

Just saw that De'Juan Blair is on *Washington *now. That's a very solid pickup. On the flipside, I like Booker's game and think* Utah *got a good deal with him. Blair at this point is a little more reliable but Booker's been getting a tad better with every passing year. Blair brings the playoff experience to help Washington a bit more once the playoffs start. For Washington, Porter and Rice Jr. will both take the next step this year. They'll push each other as they vye for the same minutes. Reminded Pierce is a Wizard now. He'll be good for that bench. I think they're a bit stronger this year than last.

Is it possible for *Tony Wroten* to be a MIP candidate? That would be scary because he had a damn good season last year. One of my favorite non-Heater. The Sixers could be fun to watch this year. Saw a lot of McDaniels at Clemson, more than I wanted as a Canes fan, interested to see what he does as a rook. Shved may do well with the change of scenery. Nerlens first year. Grant, Sims, MCW, they can become a pain in the ass en route to another top 3 pick.

Didn't know *Marcus Thornton* was a Celtic either. Guy is either awesome or just.. there. I think Erik Murphy could do okay in Beantown but that's mostly because he's white, Irish, and in Boston.

Mitch McGary off to an injured start in the NBA. Sucks. *Talib Zanna *was a good player at Pitts, thinking that OKC got a steal getting him in camp. Their pretty deep at the position but with Mitch's injury he's got a better shot at making the team early on with a good outing.

I liked the *Nuggets *getting Gee. He's an all around player, much like the best all around player in the league James Harden, very solid off the bench. Didn't know they kept Green around for camp. Good scorer, can use a lot of work on defense but he could end up being a solid bench player as well. Not as all around as Gee or the great all rounder Harden but he looks to be making a strong case in his 2nd year as a pro. If I was a Nugz fan I'd be rooting for him because he can have those games where he scores in spurts. 

As for my *Heat*. Loved what I got to see in the Magic game. That last minute rush to take the lead spearheaded by Ennis and Bazz was great to see vs Orlando. Ennis has been everything I felt he could be, dating back to what I saw in Long Beach and what he did last year in Perth. He's just a true baller, and if he can get his offensive game down and get comfortable at the big league level he's going to be such a force off the bench.

Birch has been active on defense. Shawne Williams looking like he might be worth a damn. The Phoenix/last 2 LA years Shannon Brown would be huge. Granger looks healthy. Deng has been great. I've always been a fan of his game. It's weird seeing all of these old nemesis riding for us now. I think we're a better rebounding team this season. My dream finalized roster for the season:

Chalmers/Cole/Bazz
Wade/Brown/Johnson
Deng/Ennis/Granger
McBob/Haslem/Williams/Birch
Bosh/Bird

Liked what I saw from *Orlando*. Gordon looked at ease out there. Fournier was a good pick up. Harkless, Vucevic, Harris will continue to grow. I really like O'Quinn. Ever since that big dance show out at Norfolk State. He's another MIP candidate. He has to get up to 20 minutes a game this year. Payton is going to be a stud.



JM said:


> I still think the Granger singing has potential to pay off big time. He is immensely motivated to show he can still play and has no expectations at all. Pretty good spot for him.


Agreed. The spot he is in is great for him and the only thing holding him back from contributing in a big way for his role, like has been, is health. 



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Granger might be motivated but he's also aging and was reported to have had another knee surgery just 2 months ago.


If he gets hurt it is what it is but he's pretty much just being asked at this point to come off the bench in limited time and hit a few J's, snatch a couple boards and just play solid team ball. He was chucking a bit the other night but as long as he stays within himself once the real games start he can be what we need him to be. Staying healthy and being able to contribute anything is all I really ask of him right now.



shutupchico said:


> c's are about a million times more fun to watch compared to last season. let's face it, last years lineup was as vanilla as it gets, as it's ever been, as it ever will be, so anything would've been better, but this a fun roster. they finally have 2 shooters on the team in thornton, and young. they got smart who gonna play all out, and be effective despite horrendous shooting, evan turner, this years version of crawford only better, an improved sully, whose clearly a step quicker this season, a green with (hopefully) something to prove, and a fully recovered rondooooooo. olynyk too, though playing him at center as a joke, dude is jelly. bradley is still the WOAT.


Joel being the straw that stirs the drink. We might just see the break out season we've all been waiting for. Double double on the horizon. 



shutupchico said:


> kind've down on olynyk. too tentative, too soft, the fact that there was a debate on him vs sully is funny. he can hit a j, but he doesn't really assert himself in the game and make an impact. he gets the ball wide open 4-5 times a game and doesn't shoot. c'mon.


I was the biggest doubter from his Gonzaga days as far as softness but I thought he actually looked a bit tougher in his first year. Granted, you more than likely watched much more of him as a C's fan but the few games I saw against my Heat, and others here and there, he looked better than I thought he'd be. Now... his defense is still horrible and that's where he needs to man up but if he continues upping his offensive output and rebounding, he can turn in to a solid bench warmer.



₵A$H®;40600337 said:


> Blake Griffin's jump shot tho :banderas
> 
> Every year it's getting better and better. Now he needs to improve them post ups. Especially the footwork.


He has indeed been working hard on that J, making him that much more of a threat with the ball in his hand. He's always been great handling the rock and passing, but like Magic said... he has to add defense to really take that next step. This is a scoring league but to win those titles you have to play D especially when you're a big time starter. He can get away with it with his offense but the true bests have some sort of defense. I don't think he's as bad but against the other great bigs, he gets schooled way too much on that end and that's holding him back in the eyes of many fans from being the type of player that the average fan thinks he is simply because of his scoring and flashiness.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

@ Joel Anthony : I agree with you about Tony Wroten. I always wondered why he wasn't a starter at SG for the Sixers last year since they had such a piss poor roster. He's way better than James Anderson IMO.


Anyway, maybe It's me who didn't notice the sarcasm or maybe I just didn't understand that part of your comment but did you just call James Harden the best all around player in the league ?? :westbrook3.

I'm not a James harden hater, I do think he's being bashed way too much (just like Russ used to be) but best all around player in the league ? No way !


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

This is why I have Wroten as a MIP candidate because as good as he is at many things offensively, he still needs to work on the jumper and reading defenses in the bigger games. Turnovers are a problem. He also needs work on defense. He's still young and growing which is good for him. I think it will eventually take another year or so to get the jumper tuned but he can become a better defender with his size sooner than later. 

James Harden said a few months ago that he was the best all around player lol, major sarcasm on my part. I definitely don't believe his ass. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Like I've said before, I wouldn't have a problem with Harden if he even attempted to play defense


----------



## Arcade

Too bad Harden's coach allows this shit. If he was under Pops, then his ass would be benched until he plays defense correctly.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> Like I've said before, I wouldn't have a problem with Harden if he even attempted to play defense


Tbf, he wasn't that bad on D when he played for the Thunder. And still today, his defense is terrible, but he's not the only one. Steph Curry is far from a good ddfender and he's not bashed like Harden is. Same with Kevin Love who's even considered the best PF despite his obvious weak ass defense fpalm.




Arcade said:


> Too bad Harden's coach allows this shit. If he was under Pops, then his ass would be benched until he plays defense correctly.


Honnestly, Kevin McHale, with all the respect I have for the player he was, is a terrible coach. I think if Harden was playing under Pop, he wouldn't even be allowed to play until he shaves or at least cut his awfull beard :lel:harden2


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

lelwut? I always see Love getting bashed for his defense. The thing with Curry is while he isn't good, he still at least tries unlike Harden. Words can't express how frustrating it was to watch Harden on defense during the FIBA tournament. How many times he just stood around watching the ball while the player he was guarding gets a wide open 3.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> *lelwut? I always see Love getting bashed for his defense*. The thing with Curry is while he isn't good, he still at least tries unlike Harden. Words can't express how frustrating it was to watch Harden on defense during the FIBA tournament. How many times he just stood around watching the ball while the player he was guarding gets a wide open 3.


Nothing compared to what Harden gets. It's like bashing Harden's defense has become the cool thing to do. Half the people who do it don't even watch Rockets' games.

And honnestly, I don't give any importance to the FIBA World Cup. USA was so vastly superior to rest of the World, Harden could afford to sleep on defense, It wouldn't have changed a thing.

He said he was going to make some effort next season. I'm waiting to see the result to judge.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*






Harden deserves all the bashing he gets as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> Harden deserves all the bashing he gets as far as I'm concerned.


Well, he can't be worst next season, can he ? :

ANd you should show this video to the two morons who gave him vote for the 2013-14 all-defensive team.


----------



## JM

To be fair I'm pretty sure every player could have a defensive blunder reel made about them. Everyone has lapses. 

If you want to see how bad he is you need to watch rocket games on a regular basis.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Dunleavy sitting out tonight

:mcbuckets vs Jabari :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM said:


> To be fair I'm pretty sure every player could have a defensive blunder reel made about them. Everyone has lapses.
> 
> If you want to see how bad he is you need to watch rocket games on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


im sure you'd see much of the same thing if you watched Rocket games on a regular basis.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

That's exactly what I'm saying...

My point was, you could take any player in the NBA and over the course of a season put together a 3 minute video of missed assignments, lapses, boneheadedry etc. Everyone in the league does it. Just some far more than others. Such as Harden.

The video does not do justice to how bad he is.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

oh.


is JONAS going to break out this year, JIM?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

What would you define as breaking out?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Still won't average a double-double.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Playing at an all star level.


cavs can be scary offensively if they can adapt a free flowing passing system like the blazers/spurs. quick passes, touch passes, etc. They have players capable of doing it, but they gotta teach Waiters/Kyrie/Thompson how to do it. Waiters/Kyrie can both be good passers if they put their minds to it and learn how to not overdribble and instead move the ball around.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

JM doesn't know anything about breaking out, he hasn't even hit puberty yet.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Yonas was only 1.2 rebounds shy of a double double last season and he did this in only his 2nd season and in only 28 minutes of play and numerous benching from Casey in the 4th]

He definitely has the skillset especially after his training with Hakeem as well as the tools because of his length and size to average a double double. But Raptors' broadcaster have stated this multiple times: his problem is his immaturity since he's so easily swayed by his emotions. Whenever he gets frustrated such as not getting a call or committing bad plays, he just loses focus in the game. It is understandable though since he's only 21 years old but I feel that this is his major hindrance.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I highly doubt Jonas will play at an allstar level for at least a couple more seasons. He's only 22...

Double double is possible.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Word is Bradley Beal is out for 6-8 weeks with a wrist injury 

Coupled with the suspensions picked up from the Bulls game the other day, you might want to stick your pocket money on whoever they're facing on opening night


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> Playing at an all star level.
> 
> 
> cavs can be scary offensively if they can *adapt* a free flowing passing system like the blazers/spurs. quick passes, touch passes, etc. They have players capable of doing it, but they gotta teach Waiters/Kyrie/Thompson how to do it. Waiters/Kyrie can both be good passers if they put their minds to it and learn how to not overdribble and instead move the ball around.


adopt*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So this just happened lol

https://vine.co/v/OAITz5AZ2up


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Zen said:


> So this just happened lol
> 
> https://vine.co/v/OAITz5AZ2up


What a guy, setting picks for his old teammates. :lelbron


----------



## JM

Lulz it looks like he was just going in for the switch and then the guy didn't set the screen. Pretty funny none the less.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Durant out 6-8 weeks due to a fracture in his right foot.

Westbrook about to start his MVP campaign


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Incoming triple doubles every night :westbrook2


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Fucking hell, Thunder team can't catch a break.

Fortunately, Jackson won't miss that much time.

Well, with KD out for the first few weeks, Russ will hopefully play in MVP mode and show the World he's at least top 5 in the league. I can't wait to see Russ as the Alpha dog in OKC (he was never really a beta to begin with) and shut the critics up (take that Shaq !).

:westbrook2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Kobe acknowledging the best backcourt in the NBAz riii naooo, Klay & Curry

Anyone see that ridiculous shot Curry threw in Kobe's face


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

he's wrong. plz go. 


probably brought it up because they hammered them by 40.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Childish Mikino said:


> Anyone see that ridiculous shot Curry threw in Kobe's face


It was a ridiculously hard shot to make and yet he made it. :clap bama

Kobe be like :kobe5 "next time we meet, I'm murdering you, kid" :kobe2


















































































:kobe9


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Giannis is going to be the starting PG for tonight's game. I can't believe Kidd is actually gonna go with this.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I'm actually looking forward to see the Greek Freak play at the 1. Should be interesting. 

And Jabari :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

It's time Westbrook. Time to bring out your inner


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

:lol yeah...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Bill and Jalen are back :allen1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGSfpy7Zk-Q&list=UUwLr_DYKR8aS0k4r8bB5I5Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbND8jF10DQ


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

We need a Conspiracy Bill smiley


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So apparently Nash injured himself carrying bags. Wow. :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Chrome said:


> So apparently Nash injured himself carrying bags. Wow. :lol


Nash time to ut


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

nah guys, according to JIM he isnt in it just for the money. he still CARES. :ti


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Ennis and Napier looking good running with the first team for the first time early in the game as this preseason winds down. Napier for two games in a row. Looked lost in most SL games, carried over to preseason but he's getting it together last few games. Ennis has looked every bit I thought he would. Once he gets used to the NBA speed I think he's going to be one of the better all around players of the younger bunch. He's much more polished at handling the ball then when I last really saw him in college. Caught a few minutes of some of his time in Australia but didn't see too much to get a good gauge on how much he really has improved both on O and D. 

He'll struggle defensively against the more experienced players but I think he can actually contend for rookie of the year when a few weeks ago I didn't think he'd even honestly be top 3 or even 5 worthy. Still think he winds up low in the race but really think he'll be a name tossed around in the discussions and rankings. 

Gonna be an interesting last few weeks as there's only 3 cuts left now after a couple a few days ago. Starting to think Dawkins has a better shot to make the team then originally thought. He just does everything right as a Dookie should. Would love to see us go young and keep some of the younger guys but ultimately I'm expecting a few of the older guys who will just be veteran presences kept around.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Why does the NBA have back-to-backs in a preseason? Dumbest idea ever. Whatever, Cs will still beat the Sixers


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Come on Steve. Time to stop :kobe8

In this fight against Father Time, you just look like Apollo Creed against Ivan Drago (finally I get to put a Rocky reference in one of my comment :banderas).

Just throw the damn towell and retire, you won't win your first ring anytime soon anyway. :kobe9


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

KEEP GETTING THEM CHECKS STEVE

:flair Never retire


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Douche Patrol said:


> Come on Steve. Time to stop :kobe8
> 
> In this fight against Father Time, you just look like Apollo Creed against Ivan Drago (finally I get to put a Rocky reference in one of my comment :banderas).
> 
> Just throw the damn towell and retire, you won't win your first ring anytime soon anyway. :kobe9


But.... But...



Chrome said:


>


Though..


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Don't see the big deal with him staying around. He's turning into a "getting dem checks" All-Star. Keep doing what you do Steve.


----------



## JM

Kobe. said:


> nah guys, according to JIM he isnt in it just for the money. he still CARES. :ti



Lol you are such a dingus. All I said is he wants to play. You said he's completely ok sitting at home collecting a pay cheque after getting to the minimum games required. He came back last year when he didn't need to so I'm not sure why this is still being discussed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So ESPN ranked Kobe as the 40th best player in the league.

Jesus they are awful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM said:


> Lol you are such a dingus. All I said is he wants to play. You said he's completely ok sitting at home collecting a pay cheque after getting to the minimum games required. He came back last year when he didn't need to so I'm not sure why this is still being discussed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


you're the dingus seeing as he's already said he's only in it for the checks at this point. :kobe


he came back for 2 games, HE STILL CARES.


----------



## JM

Why did he come back?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

"I’m not going to retire because I want the money."

his own fucking words. i understand where he's coming from and as a fan of the team he probably understands my annoyance with him. can you plz stop now because you just continue to go further into dweeb levels.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

He said he's not going to retire because he wants the money he is owed. That doesn't mean he doesn't care about being able to play. I'm sure ideally Nash would like to be healthy enough to play AND receive the money he's owed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



> I’m not going to retire because I want the money. It’s honest. We want honest athletes, but at the same time, you’re going to have people out there saying ‘He’s so greedy. He’s made x amount of money and he has to take this last little bit.’ Yes, I do, have to take that last little bit. I’m sorry if that is frustrating to some but if they were in my shoes they would do exactly the same thing.


^exact quote. stop adding things. he wants the money, im sure he'd rather be healthy and play because that's better than being injured, but it's all about the money. that's what he cares about.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

What did I add on? I said he wants the money he's owed. Like I said, just because the money is #1 to him doesn't mean he doesn't care about playing. I'd be willing to bet the vast majority of players care about the money the most deep down.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

the caring about playing is a complete add on. if he cared about playing his answer would have been: "Money and my love for the game of basketball. There's nothing like playing in the NBA, etc etc". He doesn't bring it up once, it's about the money. So please stop with this shit "he cares about playing", he's not even physically healthy enough to carry his own bags and that means he obviously isnt healthy enough to play consistently in a NBA season. Anyone whose body is breaking down that badly isnt concerned about going out there and going all out, risking their future health, he just wants to be healthy and keep getting those checks.


this isnt an argument, you and JIM are literally just making things up and assuming them to be true. the reason he's still an active NBA player and not retired is the money, his own fucking answer. so plz stop with this nonsense.


----------



## JM

You are assuming just as much as us I'm afraid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Yes, he's not retired because of the money. But the way you act is as if Nash could not play a single second this season and it wouldn't make a difference to him. You ASSUME that just like you say we assume things about Nash. I think if it was up to him he would be playing every game, still being a significant contributor, but obviously his body at this point of his career continually betrays him. Again that's what I think. Never said it was a fact or that Nash said that. The only thing we (And that includes you) know for a fact is that he hasn't retired because he wants the money.

All I'm saying is just because he wants the money doesn't mean he doesn't care whether he plays or not. It's possible to care about the money above all but still want to play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

^AGAIN, ANY SINGLE PERSON WOULD RATHER BE HEALTHY AND ABLE TO CONTRIBUTE THAN HURT/INJURED. NO ONE WANTS TO BE HURT/INJURED.

that doesnt mean he CARES about playing though, that just simple means he'd rather not be physically harmed, which is kind of a regular thing among all types of organisms. none of us know that he cares about playing, as he hasnt indicated one way or another. what i know for a fact is that he's in the NBA, on the Lakers, and not retired BECAUSE OF MONEY. that is a FACT that has come out of HIS mouth. you cant interpret that any way you like, that's simply what HE said. when asked why he's not retired he said because of the MONEY. nothing else and HE added on that was him being honest, so clearly it isn't about some hidden interests. that's why, that's the reason, it was HIS answer.



JM said:


> You are assuming just as much as us I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


wrong. everything youve said is based on assumption. he "cares" about playing is all an assumption. he cares if he's healthy is completely different than he cares about playing and if he's healthy he's expected to play, which is why he plays when he's healthy. nash isnt going hurt there, nor has he in 2 years, and played while he's still hurt, which plenty of athletes do. if he cared so much about playing in his final season he'd play hurt, and yes im aware this is an assumption.

the dead end fact is that he's only an active player in the league because he's being paid 9 million dollars to be.


----------



## JM

UDFK you are clearly blind hating at this point. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

no im not. nothing ive said is blind hate, literally im just quoting what he's said over and over and opposing your assumption of "he cares about playing" with my own assumptions of "if he did he'd play hurt in his final season". you just have your head firmly up his ass and you cant even comprehend the words that came out of his mouth.


----------



## JM

And you're also quoting what a lot of the league thinks and doesn't say. His feelings aren't unique. If he didn't want to play he wouldn't have returned last year when his contract was already guaranteed. Speak on this and this only.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

he was deemed healthy, when healthy he's expected to play. 2 games later he was out again. pretty sure he cant shut himself down if he's healthy, that's the coach's choice, not his.


----------



## JM

So he plays when he's deemed healthy and doesn't when he's deemed not healthy. It's not like he's in a fight with the organization over them clearing him and his doctor not. I really don't know what you're problem is other than this being rather unfortunate for your favourite team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

He plays when he's healthy and doesn't play when he's not deemed healthy? Sounds like Nash is like practically every player in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM said:


> So he plays when he's deemed healthy and doesn't when he's deemed not healthy. It's not like he's in a fight with the organization over them clearing him and his doctor not. I really don't know what you're problem is other than this being rather unfortunate for your favourite team.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



did i deny he doesnt play when healthy? you asked to speak on a why he returned last year and I gave you an answer. 

My problem is that he's physically incapable of being a NBA player, mostly due to the fact he's 40 years old. He proved last year that he can't stay pain-free when he kept getting a variety of injuries and it starts again now in the pre-season. The guy physically can't compete and refuses to retire, and that's obviously going to piss me off since he's on my team and accounts for 10 million in cap space.


----------



## JM

I don't think you'd think anything of it if he plAyed for any other team and certainly wouldn't feel so passionate about it.

The fact is the Lakers signed a plAyer with KNOWN back issues to a contract and he wants the money he's owed. Again, most players would feel the exact same way he's just man enough to admit it. I don't think him wanting the money he's owed is enough reason to believe he has no desire to play the game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i've said that. i hate nash because nash is on my team. :kobe


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

lol which makes it blind hate. 

I considered this over when he returned and played games when you carried on for 47 posts back and forth about how he played the minimum number of games to get a guaranteed contract and fucked off.

I find it especially funny cause the guy in your sig is having enough trouble staying healthy and on the court the last couple years as well. Should he do the Lakers a financial favour and call it a career as well?

I digress.

I don't want to talk about it anymore.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> So ESPN ranked Kobe as the 40th best player in the league.
> 
> Jesus they are awful.


You just now figuring this out?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

There are worse things that Laker fans should worry about more than Nash's health. Byron Scott for instance. I mean he's telling his team to play like it was the 1980s.He's just way out of touch. You can't win a game anymore just attempting 5 threes and not even making one. This Laker team is gonna end up just as bad or worse than the Cavs team that Scott coached from 2011-2013.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Screwed the pooch in handing Kobe all that cash, stuck in mediocrity now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

We alrdy know the 76'ers are going to have the worst record in the East.

But who's going to have the worst record in the West? Utah or the Lakers?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

the wolves


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Childish Mikino said:


> We alrdy know the 76'ers are going to have the worst record in the East.
> 
> But who's going to have the worst record in the West? Utah or the Lakers?


Lakers, easily.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Don't forget about the Kings. See how far Mike Malone makes it into the season before being axed.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> the lakers


yeah probably


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> ^exact quote. stop adding things. he wants the money, im sure he'd rather be healthy and play because that's better than being injured, *but it's all about the money*. that's what he cares about.


*That part would only be right if he said that himself which he didn't. It's probably MOSTLY about the money but there's a big difference between mostly and all here. He probably does care about playing still but is motivated more by the money at this stage. Which I'd be willing to bet is the case with most sportsmen and even more so with sportsmen at Nash's age both in the context of his life and career. *


Kobe. said:


> *the caring about playing is a complete add on.* if he cared about playing his answer would have been: "Money and my love for the game of basketball. There's nothing like playing in the NBA, etc etc". He doesn't bring it up once, it's about the money. So please stop with this shit "he cares about playing", he's not even physically healthy enough to carry his own bags and that means he obviously isnt healthy enough to play consistently in a NBA season. Anyone whose body is breaking down that badly isnt concerned about going out there and going all out, risking their future health, he just wants to be healthy and keep getting those checks.
> 
> 
> this isnt an argument, you and JIM are literally just making things up and assuming them to be true. the reason he's still an active NBA player and not retired is the money, his own fucking answer. so plz stop with this nonsense.


*You're assuming with the bolded part just as much as they are tbf. All of you are assuming what his motivations are and the extent to which each aspect motivates him because none of you know him and are only assuming based on his actions in public. Magic seems to be taking it as an all or nothing approach when it doesn't have to be that simple (it could be but again that's another assumption on your part).*


JM said:


> lol which makes it blind hate.


*Well it's biased hate actually which is a tad different (although not always).*


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Childish Mikino said:


> We alrdy know the 76'ers are going to have the worst record in the East.


Don't forget about the Raptors. They're the standard of mediocrity.

Hello JM.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Hi Cash.



Seabs said:


> *That part would only be right if he said that himself which he didn't. It's probably MOSTLY about the money but there's a big difference between mostly and all here. He probably does care about playing still but is motivated more by the money at this stage. Which I'd be willing to bet is the case with most sportsmen and even more so with sportsmen at Nash's age both in the context of his life and career. *
> 
> *You're assuming with the bolded part just as much as they are tbf. All of you are assuming what his motivations are and the extent to which each aspect motivates him because none of you know him and are only assuming based on his actions in public. Magic seems to be taking it as an all or nothing approach when it doesn't have to be that simple (it could be but again that's another assumption on your part).*
> 
> *Well it's biased hate actually which is a tad different (although not always).*


I think the motivation is especially true because of his age. At this stage in players careers they are desperate to show that they can 'still hang' with the kids.

I don't think we're really assuming, all we are saying is UDFK is assuming. I have no idea if Nash wants to play or not, pretty much just making sure UDFK knows that he has no idea as well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Celtics vs Sixers for worst record in NBA should be a could race


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM said:


> Hi Cash.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the motivation is especially true because of his age. At this stage in players careers they are desperate to show that they can 'still hang' with the kids.
> 
> *I don't think we're really assuming, all we are saying is UDFK is assuming. I have no idea if Nash wants to play or not, pretty much just making sure UDFK knows that he has no idea as well.*


I was saying this the whole time and you WERE assuming. ut


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Assuming what?

If you go back to when this was actually OCCURRING last year you were saying he was only interested in playing the minimum number of games then fucking off. You were definitely doing this.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

How bout dat Jimmy Buckets game winning 3 pointer on the buzzer doe :mark: 

:butler


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Stax Classic said:


> Celtics vs Sixers for worst record in NBA should be a could race


Sixers will tank every year until they get the #1 lottery pick :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> *man, he played 10 games this season just so he could get paid this season and next.* literally. that is fucking so dirty i cant look past it. fuck him and fuck everything about him. lost total respect for him.


He played more than 10 games.



Kobe. said:


> Trust me I'm not any happier with the Lakers, but I'm not going to support someone that knows he can't produce or play or do anything getting paid 10 million for doing nothing.


He came back and played.



Kobe. said:


> he got paid one million per game this year. next year it will likely be 2 million.


No he didn't. 



Kobe. said:


> *he's not working to get back*, he's working on his documentary.


clearly he was.



Kobe. said:


> he worked to play 10 games this year so that he wouldnt be forced to retire next year.


Oh really? 



Kobe. said:


> no, i believe he doesn't care if he plays or not, as long as he gets paid. i said that multiple times, playing for the lakers isn't a concern for him.


Assumption.



JM said:


> Lulz, there's a lot of statements and 'stats' that are being thrown around in this thread that no one has any supporting evidence of.
> 
> 95% is probably high, that's my opinion and I have as much to support that as NOTO does to support it being 95%. No evidence at all.
> 
> *Nash probably does want to play if he could. Again, no evidence to support that just like UDFK has no evidence to support his claim.*
> 
> The fact for me, everyone's as good as their word. I have no problem with what Nash said here but I have never looked at Nash the same since he said he would NEVER play for the Lakers as he'd much rather beat them then jumped to the Lakers when he had the chance. Like I said, your only as good as your word.


Been saying it the whole time. Any questions?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> i never once said he doesnt want to play. like i said 100x time, *he just wants the money and it DOESN'T ACTUALLY MATTER TO HIM IF HE DOES END UP PLAYING OR NOT*. if he DOESN'T he would be just as happy getting those paychecks then if he DID. *and hell, if he doesnt play maybe he'll sign with another team telling them he's still capable of playing when he's not and can't even get onto the court to do his job at any capacity. *
> 
> 
> noto ALWAYS, and i fucking mean ALWAYS, sides with the player btw. every time. :kobe


Assumption.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

so you quoted stuff from march to prove that i was making assumptions wasnt in this argument, which was in the last 2 days. those quotes from the beginning were when he played 10 games and got hurt again, so thanks for telling me i was wrong after the fact. 


and i stick with him not trying his hardest to come back. he got hurt carrying his luggage this week. this is a guy whose body is not in shape in any way for a basketball season and if he CARED as much as you claim he does then that wouldnt be the case. i dont care if he's 40, other players have played until that age and not been this fragile because they worked hard to ensure their bodies stayed in peak condition, a perfect example is Ray Allen. this isnt an assumption btw, it's true as we can see with the type of injuries he takes. 


btw you have bias for Nash too as I know youre a big fan of his, which was evident when the Raps were trying to trade for him. so you can fuck right off with this "you have blind hate for him" when you have just as much "blind" love. My hate isnt blind, it's directed at a guy whose on my roster that doesnt keep his body in good enough condition to avoid injuries from things like carrying luggage. most fans hate players that show up to camp unfit, unhealthy, and not in basketball shape and that's exactly what Nash is.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I've hated Nash since he said he wouldn't go to Lakers EVER then did. Which I just quoted. So I don't know what you're talking about.

I never said if he cared or not. I said he could care and we have no proof either way.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

And for the record, I am quoting the 10 games thing because you came back to it in every post (pretty much). It was the basis of your 'hate' and it ended up not even being the case. So you looked rather silly here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i said he played more than 10 games in the last 2 days and that wasnt at all the basis of my hate. that hate stemmed from the fact he's only sticking around for the money, which is entirely fucking true as he said it. is that not exactly what i was saying in those posts you quoted? that he simply wanted to get paid last season and this upcoming one? oh, but he played more than 10 games, he played FIFTEEN. congrats, that still doesnt take away from the fact i was hating him simply because he was out to get paid and that's exactly the reason he said he wasnt retiring. can you fuck off now?




JM said:


> I've hated Nash since he said he wouldn't go to Lakers EVER then did. Which I just quoted. So I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> *I never said if he cared or not.* I said he could care and we have no proof either way.





JM said:


> Lol you are such a dingus. *All I said is he wants to play. *You said he's completely ok sitting at home collecting a pay cheque after getting to the minimum games required. He came back last year when he didn't need to so I'm not sure why this is still being discussed.


so you never said if he cared or not, but "he wants to play". :kobe


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

You pretty much just outlined in the post above that there is a difference between wanting to play and caring if he plays so I'm not sure why you're bringing this up. If there's a difference for you there's a difference for me. Let's be consistent.



Kobe. said:


> i said he played more than 10 games in the last 2 days and that wasnt at all the basis of my hate.


It was last year.



> that hate stemmed from the fact *he's only sticking around for the money*, which is entirely fucking true as he said it. is that not exactly what i was saying in those posts you quoted? that he simply wanted to get paid last season and this upcoming one? oh, but he played more than 10 games, he played FIFTEEN. congrats, that still doesnt take away from the fact i was hating him simply because he was out to get paid and that's exactly the reason he said he wasnt retiring. can you fuck off now?


Assumption.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

*“The reality is, I’m not going to retire because I want the money.”
*


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

This has been established UDFK but thank you. I'm not seeing where it says that he doesn't care if he plays or not. Can anyone see this?

Do you consider him wanting money he's owed unique thoughts in the NBA?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

you called what i said an assumption, that he's sticking around for the money. he said as much and you refuse to accept it. youre hopeless.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

In other news, Joel Anthony has been traded :jose


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> you called what i said an assumption, that he's sticking around for the money. he said as much and you refuse to accept it. youre hopeless.


UDFK do you not realize the significant different the word ONLY being added to that sentence makes?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

yes, as that was his only answer to why he's not retiring. everything you add to that is as an assumption, including that there's more to it than just money, as when asked why he wasnt retiring he said the money. that's a fact. now go away.


----------



## WWE

Spurs got blown out. 

I'm assuming that good old greggy didn't give a shit and benched his star players.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I don't think saying it's possible that he still cares if he plays is an assumption UDFK. If I said he definitely still cares then that would be an assumption. 

WHATEVER UDFK. Keep on hating in the free world.


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

*Magic, do you think Nash is only sticking around ONE HUNDRED PERCENT for the money now? As in there are literally NO OTHER reasons why he hasn't retired. PURELY for the money and NOTHING else?

Yes we KNOW that he's motivated (primarily) by the money now. He said it so we know it now. Has he ever said directly that he isn't motivated by anything else ONLY the money? If he has then your argument stands strong. If not then all your doing is ASSUMING that he's ONLY motivated by the money. The exact opposite is true for JM and Noto too btw except they seem to understand the importance of ONLY in this argument. 

(pls be nice to JIM too xoxo)*


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nash will have better stats than Kobe this year.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Somebody PM me when this awful Nash argument ends so I can come back in here again

or rep me if you're Seabs :rep


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I feel like I started this Nash argument when I mentioned him. :lol


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nah, not your fault.

If UDFK didn't FIRE A SHOT AT ME in his first post I would have never even chimed in.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Ughh Bynum; almost as bad as the other Bynum. At least Celtics are well under the luxury tax now. And I think that Feverani is going to be cut while Powell is gonna be our final man.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Seabs said:


> *Magic, do you think Nash is only sticking around ONE HUNDRED PERCENT for the money now? As in there are literally NO OTHER reasons why he hasn't retired. PURELY for the money and NOTHING else?
> 
> Yes we KNOW that he's motivated (primarily) by the money now. He said it so we know it now. Has he ever said directly that he isn't motivated by anything else ONLY the money? If he has then your argument stands strong. If not then all your doing is ASSUMING that he's ONLY motivated by the money. The exact opposite is true for JM and Noto too btw except they seem to understand the importance of ONLY in this argument.
> 
> (pls be nice to JIM too xoxo)*


yes, i do. he plays for the lakers, an awful team, has played awfully for them since arriving, and his expectations were to play on a super team that competes for titles, not top picks. he's old and constantly hurt, he's in it for the money. what else is playing for? please, tell me.

and JIM shouldnt start things off by calling me a dingus if he wants me to be nice.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Can't blame Kobe and Nash for cashing them checks. I certainly would be tempted to kill a broken down body for those salaries.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Sorry UDFK, saying something I didn't actually say in an effort to mock me even though you have no idea if you're right or not makes you worthy of Dingus.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i have all the proof i need. you guys dont accept the proof and ask for more even though you cant prove a single one of you points. :toomanykobes


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I'm pretty sure I can prove that Nash *COULD* still care about playing based on the fact that he hasn't said otherwise UDFK.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

More Jabari Parker tonight :mark:

Parker vs Wiggins :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i dont think you can as that isnt proof. he's said why he's still in the league, unless you can get a quote saying it's because of his desire to play you actually have no proof at all.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Same could be said for that paycheck stealer Jeremy Lin


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

UDFK you are so narrow minded about this. 

Seriously.

You are completely ignoring the difference between saying ONLY and not saying ONLY. Completely ignoring the difference between COULD and DOES.

It is ENTIRELY POSSIBLE for him to care about MORE THAN ONE THING. Do you even have the entire interview or is that an quote from the interview?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i'm not narrow minded about anything. sorry i have a hard time buying that the 40 year old guy whose body is breaking down completely, while playing for one of the worst Western teams, has some strange desire to still compete in the NBA when absolutely NOTHING suggests. he's not competing for titles or records, he's in it for the money.


it's from his documentary or whatever, im not finding it for you as youll just keep preaching the same bullshit.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

"Hard time believing" acknowledges the possibility. You finally get it. 

Moving on.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Ennis and Bazz looking so fucking ready for the season to start. 14-2 run right now to make it a game. Klay with a 24 point 3rd quarter including two 4 point plays, he's about ready to go too. Gordon Hayward is off to a really good start for his squad, think he's got a big chip on his shoulder and is out to prove a lot of people wrong who don't think he should have got paid. 

*JOEL TO THE PISTONS. THEY JUST BECAME A TOP 4 SEED. *


----------



## WWE

Speaking of the pistons,  I don't see this smith/monroe/Drummond combo working out. Either ship Monroe or Smith and get some good pieces that can come off the bench. The whole starting lineup seems cluttered


----------



## ABAS

I agree. Every NBA players plays for that fat paycheck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Pistons should just build the team around Drummond. Ship Monroe, Smith and Jennings out. Hire more shooters and defenders and you got yourself Orlando Magic 2.0


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Pistons should just build the team around JOEL. Ship Monroe, Smith and Jennings out. Hire more shooters and defenders and you got yourself Orlando Magic 2.0


Fixed that for you, buddy. We all make those late night posting lapses.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Not sure if serious.. There's a reason that Joel doesn't get any minutes: it would be too unfair for the opposing team. I doubt SVG would wanna get asterisks on his championships.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*






Never forget.


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> yes, i do. he plays for the lakers, an awful team, has played awfully for them since arriving, and his expectations were to play on a super team that competes for titles, not top picks. he's old and constantly hurt, he's in it for the money. *what else is playing for? please, tell me.*
> 
> and JIM shouldnt start things off by calling me a dingus if he wants me to be nice.


*I don't know, just the same as you don't. 

WHAT WE KNOW
Nash is playing for the money

WHAT WE DON'T KNOW AND THEREFORE HAVE TO ASSUME
Literally everything else that you can't quote from Nash himself*



Kobe. said:


> i dont think you can as that isnt proof. he's said why he's still in the league, unless you can get a quote saying it's because of his desire to play you actually have no proof at all.


*Do you have a quote from him saying that it ISN'T because of his desire to play? AT ALL? Yes we know his primary motivation but we don't KNOW if that is his only motivation because he hasn't said either a) he's 100% purely motivated by the money or b) he's not at all motivated by desire to play which need to be said for anyone to PROOVE your point. Until then we know of A motivation (which nobody has denied) but we DON'T KNOW if that is the ONLY motivation. That's the key part that's being argued here. He hasn't said if he is or isn't motivated by anything else so all we can do is ASSUME. *


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Seabs y u do dis?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Move out the way Wiggins!!! JABARI :mark:

21 pts, 11 rebs, 2 blks, 2 steals :mark:










Damn you preseason


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Seabs said:


> /


i believe you have little to no evidence to support your evidence, so it's far more likely to be untrue than my assumption, which is backed by the things i listed. our assumptions arent equally weighted, but i find it amusing that you guys act like that's the case.


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Seabs said:


> *Do you have a quote from him saying that it ISN'T because of his desire to play? AT ALL? Yes we know his primary motivation but we don't KNOW if that is his only motivation because he hasn't said either a) he's 100% purely motivated by the money or b) he's not at all motivated by desire to play which need to be said for anyone to PROOVE your point. Until then we know of A motivation (which nobody has denied) but we DON'T KNOW if that is the ONLY motivation. That's the key part that's being argued here. He hasn't said if he is or isn't motivated by anything else so all we can do is ASSUME. *


The burden is on you to provide evidence for your case, if you can't I don't know how you expect to make a reasonable point. Saying "you haven't provided evidence to your counter to my claim which I never backed up at all" is pretty lame.


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> i believe you have little to no evidence to support your evidence, so it's far more likely to be untrue than my assumption, which is backed by the things i listed. our assumptions arent equally weighted, but i find it amusing that you guys act like that's the case.


*I'm not saying you're wrong or right btw, just pointing out what is known and what is left to be assumed. You're acting like you know things which you don't.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Hopefully the Bulls look good tonight. Would cheer me up after the Bears played like crap today.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Sullinger with a 21/19 game in 28 minutes; he's looking more like Kevin Love, he's even consistently making the three balls.

Also, another non-televised game for the Timberwolves. Why??


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

If/when Drummond ever develops an offensive game outside of dunks and putbacks :banderas


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*


----------



## Embracer

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Kobe's shooting tonight tho: 7-22 :kobe6

Why would they even keep him on court 30+ mins in a pre season game.


----------



## Notorious

According to Byron Scott you don't win championships by shooting a lot of 3's. I guess he's been in a coma the last four years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



> "The problem is, he's just not as good as he thinks he is," says one source in the Lakers' inner circle. "He's just not as efficient as he thinks he is. If he had the other intangibles, like LeBron, or if he was any kind of different person, it would have been easy for us to attract talent, retain it and win."





> When you can't even bribe players to play with Kobe Bryant, what's the point in bribe money? As one rival front office executive says: "I'm sure Mitch already investigated and found out he didn't need two max slots because the destination isn't all that attractive until Kobe has completely left the premises."





> The view in the Lakers' front office is that any real rebuild will have to wait until after Bryant's retirement. "This has finally come home," says a Lakers insider. "Major players don't want to play with Kobe, and Jimmy is waiting for him to leave.
> 
> "It's like the wedding of a child to someone you do not approve of," adds the source about the Lakers' view of Bryant. "If you can't stop it, you simply go through the motions."





> "He wants to win," says a source close to Lakers decision makers. "But only as long as he's the reason we're winning, as long as the performance is not affecting his numbers. No one works harder than Kobe. And no one sabotages his own efforts more. He's scaring off the free agents we're trying to get. We're trying to surround you with talent and your ego is getting in the way."


:buried


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

kind of funny to hear people talk about how Kobe sabotages his own shots at winning after 7 finals and 5 rings. Carmelo was never leaving NY, Chicago gave him a perfect opportunity to win and he passed it up. Lebron was never coming either. Bosh didnt even leave the Heat to win more championships with the Rockets, etc. Those reports are retarded as theyre not even talking about any specific thing. The only guy we lost was Dwight and there was multiple reasons, including Kobe, for that. Biggest was basketball reasons, however, and it's not even close.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

that article amuses me greatly as it seems to have a poor grasp on things and fails to bring up the ways Mitch did manage to bring in stars anyways. 

Oh and the biggest blunder:



> Paul George, Angelino through and through, had once been the team's safest choice. But sources say one reason the two-way star had re-signed with the Pacers in the fall of 2013 instead was that he was turned off by the thought that Bryant would police his efforts.


our safest choice was a RFA that was never leaving a team that was already a contender, at the time anyways.

And the tidbit where George said he'd love to play Kobe since he's kind of his all time favorite player(his words, not mine) and yet they claim he hated the thought of playing with him. Grade A reporting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Let's be for real. Bosh & Melo only went back to their teams because they were offered significantly more. No one else was offering Bosh $118 million, no one else was offering Melo $126 million. They each would've had to make massive paycuts to play anywhere else.

An awful ESPN article shouldn't be surprising though. Why people give those articles hits I'll never know.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

the notion that nobody wants to play alongside kobe is real though


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

If the 5 year max vs 4 year max rule wasn't in place you would see a lot more guys jumping ship.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

As much as that article is an unabashed hit piece, I would imagine there are some kernels of truth to it all. The Dwight meeting, Nash's comments on playing with Kobe and Sessions' decision are pretty strong anecdotes. The statements from anonymous agents and conjecture about the free agent class of 2014, on the other hand, was all thoroughly useless.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Champ said:


> the notion that nobody wants to play alongside kobe is real though


Pau seemed fine with it. Odom did too. We've had plenty of star players alongside Kobe, the notion that _nobody_ wants to play with Kobe is moronic because you're saying all 452 players don't want to play with him. I just had an argument over Nash's desire of still wanting to play, you're basically taking the assumptions we made and applying them to EVERY player in the league. :kobe

That Embiid guy and Exum dude seemed to be salivating at the thought of playing with Kobe.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524306104189075456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524321687844564996
I believe in you Kilpatrick. #KeepOnGrinding


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I guess we know what DPOY Joakim Noah's weakness is: Brazilians.


----------



## ABAS

Kobe. said:


> Pau seemed fine with it. Odom did too. We've had plenty of star players alongside Kobe, the notion that _nobody_ wants to play with Kobe is moronic because you're saying all 452 players don't want to play with him. I just had an argument over Nash's desire of still wanting to play, you're basically taking the assumptions we made and applying them to EVERY player in the league. :kobe
> 
> 
> 
> That Embiid guy and Exum dude seemed to be salivating at the thought of playing with Kobe.




#RiseAgainstKobe


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Rose is feasting on Kyrie. That crossover on Irving and then the reverse layup over 3 Cav defenders :shocked:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



₵A$H®;40945834 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524306104189075456
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524321687844564996
> I believe in you Kilpatrick. #KeepOnGrinding


This reminded me of Scottie Reynolds. Dude never even sniffed the NBA, and is the only AP All-American to not be drafted since the merger.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Vasquez should've gotten that spot over Reynold anyway. 

Being undersized and unathletic does not bode well for an NBA career so I'm not surprised that Reynold and Kilpatrick got undrafted.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Vasquez should've gotten that spot over Reynold anyway.
> 
> Being undersized and unathletic does not bode well for an NBA career so I'm not surprised that Reynold and Kilpatrick got undrafted.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*










Sucks that Vasquez doesn't do the shimmy much anymore. He really cleaned up his behaviour since then especially with his look; like, he really looked like a douche in his Maryland days.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> Pau seemed fine with it. Odom did too. We've had plenty of star players alongside Kobe, the notion that _nobody_ wants to play with Kobe is moronic because you're saying all 452 players don't want to play with him. I just had an argument over Nash's desire of still wanting to play, you're basically taking the assumptions we made and applying them to EVERY player in the league. :kobe
> 
> That Embiid guy and Exum dude seemed to be salivating at the thought of playing with Kobe.


lel b/c rookies are going to say they don't want to play for a ball club before they get drafted.

pau and lamar were traded to la. i'm talking about marquee free agents.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

so we've missed out on Dwight and...and...and? Which other marquee free agents have left their team, not count Lebron who was always going back to either the Cavs or back to the Heat?


better question, how many Laker superstars were signed via free agency? Shaq, Wilt, and...and? Oh wait, there's not many others. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

You're the Lakers. Everyone wants to be a Laker :lelbron


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Bulls can never get a marquee free agent. :kobe2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

btw embiid/exum specifically said they wanted to play with Kobe. Both wanted to fall to LA as well, that wasnt stuff they would want known if they didnt want to upset other clubs. again, it's nonsense to suggest players arent signing with us because "oh kobe is there", there's a ton of factors that go into it, including his contract which allows little flexibility outside of a top signing and the fact he's 36 and retiring soon.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

you're bringing up legends of the past that had no idea who kobe was before they got there. contrary to your belief and the beliefs of other delusional laker fans, no marquee name has interest in your squad and nobody will until kobe is gone. deal with it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

no, i'm bringing up names of former Laker greats that never signed with us via free agency nor have many former stars. Something you obviously wouldn't know as you seem very ignorant about Laker history. Lakers don't have that many superstars that came from free agency in their history as we typically get it done via trade, which we did with CP3 and Dwight.


I'm not delusional at all, I never said any of these guys are coming. I thought we had a chance at Love if his contract ran out, but I wasnt expecting Melo or Lebron to come over, in fact i didnt even want Melo. However, you have no idea what you're talking about, so I suggest stopping while you're behind. The reasons, notice the plural, that players dont sign with us go far beyond "kobe is on our roster" and as I pointed out there's not actually that many marquee free agents that we've missed out on(you know, that actually went to different teams and didnt just resign) nor can you actually name any.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

pretty fuckin sick


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

sessions left you guys for charlotte. i think that says it all tbh. i'm repeating what the consensus opinion is anyway so lel at you thinking i'm off here. get ready for heart break when russ/durant choose a team other than the lakers in the future.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Sessions is a terrible example. They had just brought in Nash. He went somewhere where he was going to get good minutes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

idk what's more funny:

-Kyrie ranked 23rd, ahead of Leonard, Ibaka, and a bunch of other players better than him.

-The fact he was actually ranked *EIGHTH* last year. :lmao :lmao :lmao

or that ESPN thinks he's 26 rather than 22:



> Kyrie Irving | @KyrieIrving
> Cleveland Cavaliers | PG | Age: 26 | 2013 rank: #8



the rankings are a joke so I'll go with them getting his age way wrong.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Where are you looking?

EDIT: I see now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

^ I'd take Kyrie over Ibaka

The NBA will be voting on the lottery reform tomorrow. It needs 23 of 30 votes to pass, so far the only teams that we know will be voting against any reform are Philly and OKC.


----------



## ABAS

Kobe, no one wants to play with Kobe cause he sucks now and can't win a championship anymore. It's not about his personality or ball hogging skills or crying or raping people.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I ain't gonna do a top 25 cause it's too annoying but a top 5 at each position is a worthy consolation IMO.

PG's: CP3, Westbrook, Curry, Parker, Rose
SG's: Kobe, Wade, Harden, Monta Have It All, Iso Joe
SF's: LeBron, Durant, Melo, George, Leonard
PF's: Davis, Love, Griffin, Aldridge, Dirk
C's: Dwight, Duncan, Gasol, Noah, BIG AL


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

no demar? no cousins? :cousins


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Boogie is the best C in the NBA, Noto.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> PG's: CP3, Westbrook, Curry, Parker, Rose
> SG's: Kobe, Wade, Harden, Monta Have It All, Iso Joe
> SF's: LeBron, Durant, Melo, George, Leonard
> PF's: Davis, Love, Griffin, Aldridge, Dirk
> C's: Dwight, Duncan, Gasol, Noah, BIG AL


Switch Duncan with Boogie Cousins. I can't stand Mr. Bobblehead ( Harden ). Give me LANCE! MAKE THEM DANCE!


----------



## Notorious

I forgot about Boogie.

I didn't forget Demar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

PG: CP3, Westbrook, Dragic, Curry, Conley(best two way PG in the league imo)
SG: Demar, JJ, Harden, Lance, Monta
SF: Lebron, Melo, Durant, George, Leonard
PF: davis, love, griffin, la, millsap
C: Dwight, Noah, Marc, Horford, Cousins


Not ranking Rose/Kobe because they've been gone too long.

No slight to Parker, incredibly efficient and effective PG, but his D is trash and Spurs passing system could function without him, obviously not as good but it wouldn't break. I also just love the array of dribbling moves that Dragic utilizes when attacking and his ability to create and attack effectively. I think he did a great job of turning around the Suns offense. Lillard might be my other choice as he's amazing as well. The top 3-8 PGs are quite interchangeable depending on who you like and what playstyle you prefer. Conley is Rubio on defense with an actual offensive ability that isn't limited to passing. considering his lack of offensive options over the years, I think he's done a rather impressive job of running that offense.

Wade looks done and although Lance can be wildly inconsistent I'd take his tough D over Wade. Beal might make the jump this year too.

SF are fairly obvious.

PF: Millsap is by far and away the most underrated PF in the league and has been for quite some time. He never seems to get any credit for his consistently awesome work and he got it done last year with Horford out. Dirk is the best stretch four in the league, but I think I'd take Millsap at this stage of their careers.

C: Kind of hypocritical for me to rank Horford after saying i wont rank Rose/Kobe, but he wasn't exactly out with leg injuries. He's a monster on offense, solid on defense, and makes the hawks a far more competitive team. I'm huge fan of Cousins, but I think Horford simply makes his teammates around him better while being more efficient on offense.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I assume that's in no particular order for each position?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i didnt order mine, but if i were going to:

PG:

1) CP3
2) Westbrook(i think he'll take top spot this year, hopefully :mark
3) Curry
4) Conley
5) Dragic

SG

1) Harden
2) Monta
3) Demar
4) JJ
5) Lance

SF:

1) Durant
2) Lebron
3) Melo
4) George
5) Leonard

PF: 

1) Davis
2) Griffin
3) LA
4) Love
5) Millsap

C:

1) Dwight
2) Noah
3) Marc
4) Horford
5) Cousins

Just realized I forgot about Big Al. He can be 6 and interchangeable with 4 and 5, Bobcats offense completely relies on him and that was evident in the playoffs when he got hurt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I don't think Millsap is better than Dirk even at this stage of their careers. Underrated and underpaid, yeah. But I still think Dirk is the better player for now. And the way I see it, until Rose & Kobe come back and show they can't play at that high level anymore then they remain highly ranked for me.

Anyway, the Magic just gave Vucevic an extension for 4 years, $53 mil. Fair contract for both sides IMO.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Thoughts on Dragic/Conley>Parker and HORFORD, noto?



also plz sign back into TDL.


you too JIM.

everyone else too plz.


plz.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

VUC:mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I considered putting Dragic in my top 5 instead of Rose but like I said until he comes back and shows he's not the same player (Which those 10 games last year are nothing), he'll remain highly ranked for me. Conley's good player, he's underrated by most people due to him not being a flashy player and playing in a small market but I wouldn't put him in my top 5. I think he definitely has an argument though.

I wouldn't take Horford over Dwight, Duncan, Noah, Gasol, Boogie or Big Al. So basically I'd rank him 7th amongst centers.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Vucevic gets a $54 million extension. Really good deal. I can't believe that the Magic are going to end up being the winner of the Dwight trade.


----------



## Embracer

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Vucevic gets a $54 million extension. Really good deal. I can't believe that the Magic are going to end up being the winner of the Dwight trade.


They still have no go-to guy.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Embracer said:


> They still have no go-to guy.


Which shows how badly the Lakers and Sixers lost in that trade. Many people including me thought that the Magic didn't get enough out of the Dwight trade which is still true but they still ended up the winners of the trade because of how badly the Lakers and Sixers ended up becoming since the trade: Dwight ended up leaving the Lakers while Bynum didn't even get to play a single game for the 76ers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Embracer said:


> They still have no go-to guy.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOLADIPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

The vote is in and the owners have rejected the lottery reform. So the system will stay the same. It needed 23 votes to pass and only got 17.

The 13 teams that voted no: Atlanta, Charlotte, Chicago, Detroit, Miami, Milwaukee, OKC, Philadelphia, Phoenix, San Antonio, Utah, Washington


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Which shows how badly the Lakers and Sixers lost in that trade. Many people including me thought that the Magic didn't get enough out of the Dwight trade which is still true but they still ended up the winners of the trade because of how badly the Lakers and Sixers ended up becoming since the trade: Dwight ended up leaving the Lakers while Bynum didn't even get to play a single game for the 76ers.


Why Collins didn't play Vuc more when he was in Philly I have no idea :floyd1


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*






15:42 and onward. The feels :jose


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Thompson should be on the top 5 SG list.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

why


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Because I believe him, Harden and DeMar should be Top 3 SG currently? With DeMar being the debatable one of the bunch?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> The vote is in and the owners have rejected the lottery reform. So the system will stay the same. It needed 23 votes to pass and only got 17.
> 
> The 13 teams that voted no: Atlanta, Charlotte, Chicago, Detroit, Miami, Milwaukee, OKC, Philadelphia, Phoenix, San Antonio, Utah, Washington


It makes almost no sense to me as to why Charlotte, Chicago, OKC, Phoenix, San Antonio and Washington said no.

Correct me if I'm wrong but what they wanted to do was make the entire draft completely at random correct?

So why would teams that are looking to win now reject the idea? It would allow them to win and then to still have the possibility of drafting #1?

Teams like ATL and Miami obviously have a case in terms of fear of injury, star players leaving. So I see why they would vote no, they're probably afraid they're going to have to tank soon.

I'm completely shocked that the Timberwolves didn't vote no..


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

answering a question with a question isnt an answer. why is klay better than Joe and Monta, who are both more complete players than him.


no it wasnt like that at all, just the chances of getting the top overall pick for lottery changed. the bottom 4 had 11% chance, 5th had a 10% chance, and so on. bad overall idea.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

LOL, not a single owner would say yes to a random draft. Not one.


----------



## ABAS

They rejected it, because teams that are better than them have the same % chance to get the #1 pick of a higher pick than them and then that team would get even better and impossible to beat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM's Daddy said:


> They rejected it, because teams that are better than them have the same % chance to get the #1 pick of a higher pick than them and then that team would get even better and impossible to beat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah. To be fair: The idea was shit. Can't really see how they thought that was going to go through.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Have people still not learned to just skip over Canadian's posts?

For the record, I definitely think Demar is a top 5 SG in the league. Without question really. I can understand people wanting to see one more season out of him at the same or better level though.

And about what UDFK said, I somewhat believe Parker could be replaceable in the Spurs offence but I do believe they rely so much on his ability to penetrate, force the help and free up the open man. I don't think anyone really does this as well as Parker and the Spurs do rely on this greatly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Randle showing his dribbling and midrange touch this season has been nice. Hopefully he can keep up this progression. :mark:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM said:


> And about what UDFK said, I somewhat believe Parker could be replaceable in the Spurs offence but I do believe they rely so much on his ability to penetrate, force the help and free up the open man. I don't think anyone really does this as well as Parker and the Spurs do rely on this greatly.


I think the perfect wording is, it could be replaceable, but they SHOULDN'T replace it, and they won't replace it.

Technically, yes. They could find someone near as good, but it's not going to work as well regardless.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM said:


> Have people still not learned to just skip over Canadian's posts?
> 
> For the record, I definitely think Demar is a top 5 SG in the league. Without question really. I can understand people wanting to see one more season out of him at the same or better level though.
> 
> And about what UDFK said, I somewhat believe Parker could be replaceable in the Spurs offence but I do believe they rely so much on his ability to penetrate, force the help and free up the open man. I don't think anyone really does this as well as Parker and the Spurs do rely on this greatly.


Oh look someones butt hurt. Wah Wah.

And thanks for clearing that up for me, wasn't sure what concept they were planning to implement.

Anyways, no I'm not great at finding and pulling up a bunch of stats and everything. This is from someone who caught almost every Warriors and Raptors game this season. From what I have seen, I would take Klay on my team. The only aspect of the game where I would put DeRozan a good margin ahead of Klay is in terms of handling the ball. But really, what else? Klay is much better defensively, shooting? Not even questionable. He can finish with contact as well, it's something he needs to do more of because he's more than capable of it.

But if you really want me to bring up numbers, I can try to do that to:
FG%
Klay - .444%, DeMar - .429%
3PT%
Klay - .417% DeMar - .307% 
FT%
Klay - .795% DeMar - .824% (Yeah DeMar has him beat here, not really surprised since he averages 6 more ft attempts per game and driving into the lane is something he's good at doing, not a great excuse but just saying)

Everything else is fairly similar. It's hard to compare since although they do play the same position, they play entirely differently. Klay is definitely the better pure shooting guard though. The reason I bring up that they're different players is because I said it already, DeMar is a lot better of a ball handler. But he averages more TO's per game than Klay. Well ofc he does, he's expected to have the ball in his hands a lot. Klay doesn't need to because you have Steph and Iguodala handling the ball for a large majority of games.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I guess the reason that Charlotte, Chicago, OKC, Phoenix, San Antonio and Washington said no to the lottery reform is that they built their current teams through drafting. None of the teams above have had any luck with free agents in the past few seasons even the big market of Washing and Chicago and those teams are probably not confident that they'll be free agent destinations in the future. 

Also, if you think about it, those teams might be thinking ahead with their future draft picks. Phoenix for instance have the Lakers' 2017 (Top 5 Protected) pick. Obviously, voting no increases Phoenix's chance of keeping the pick. Chicago also has the Kings' pick and voting no increases the chances of keeping the Sacramento pick in a good spot in the first round.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So happy to see Kobe playing the way he is. Guy looks great given what's gone on the last year and a half. Not expecting much from the Lakers but still very excited for the season to begin.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Steve Nash done for the season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

thank fuck. go away nash. youre body isnt right for basketball.


----------



## ABAS

:ti "I'm just here for the money" Steve Fucking Nash.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So Nash is about to make $9 million by doing nothing? bama


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Feel bad for the guy. Deserves better than this to end his career.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

no, this is exactly how he deserves to go out for not retiring when his body was failing him for the last two years.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nash just robbed the Lakers of ~28 mil. Ahh well, I'll be happy to see him go. Wish he could've stayed healthy, who knows where this team would be if he didn't break his leg back in his first year. That was the beginning of the end. Very sad to see such a great player go out like this.


At least now we can 100% confirm the PHX medical/training staff _really are_ using voodoo/magic.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Basel said:


> So happy to see Kobe playing the way he is. Guy looks great given what's gone on the last year and a half. Not expecting much from the Lakers but still very excited for the season to begin.


looked more like slowbe to me this preseason. 

lol @ old man nash, just another laker mistake, this team is going to be horribad


----------



## BoJaNNNNN

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Keep getting them checks Steve!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nash is a legend, he's earned that paycheck.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nash will go down as an all time great no doubt

Is that 2015 pick the suns got for Nash unprotected?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Top 5 protected in the next draft, and then top 3 protected in the following season and an unprotected one in the 2018 draft. If the Lakers miss the playoffs next season and only end up getting a #6 or below pick, then the Nash trade might be one of the worst trade in NBA history.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

well the Lakers are a bottom 5 team this year IMO. Byron Scott doesn't have a clue on how to run a modern NBA team.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM's Daddy said:


> :ti "I'm just here for the money" Steve Fucking Nash.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good on him (Y)


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Victor Oladipo is out indefinitely after a facial fracture

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11754478/victor-oladipo-orlando-magic-facial-fracture-surgery

This whole upcoming season is getting belittled with injuries


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> no, this is exactly how he deserves to go out for not retiring when his body was failing him for the last two years.


He deserves to go out injured because he was injured the last 2 years? Are you aware of how silly this sounds? lulz.

He deserved to go out on his terms surely.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Someone better tell Rose that he needs to retire, :kobe11 too


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM said:


> He deserves to go out injured because he was injured the last 2 years? Are you aware of how silly this sounds? lulz.
> 
> He deserved to go out on his terms surely.


he deserves to go out like this when his body was not in condition to play basketball and hasn't been since he left phoenix. this is what i was saying in our argument, that his body is not in basketball shape and he's not physically capable of playing, but he won't retire which is why i was saying he's in it for the money alone and not any desire to play since he CAN'T play. he did a good job of proving this by going out for the year by lifting bags.

he can fuck off as far as I'm concerned. I'm glad his minutes will go to people on our team that deserve them.



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Top 5 protected in the next draft, and then top 3 protected in the following season and an unprotected one in the 2018 draft. If the Lakers miss the playoffs next season and only end up getting a #6 or below pick, then the Nash trade might be one of the worst trade in NBA history.


we got both Magic Johnson and James Worthy through trading for the Cavs picks. Kind of hard to top that. It's an awful trade no doubt, but nowhere close to one of the worst ever(unless the player they get is GOAT).


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> he deserves to go out like this when his body was not in condition to play basketball and hasn't been since he left phoenix. this is what i was saying in our argument, that his body is not in basketball shape and he's not physically capable of playing, but he won't retire which is why i was saying he's in it for the money alone and not any desire to play since he CAN'T play. he did a good job of proving this by going out for the year by lifting bags.
> 
> he can fuck off as far as I'm concerned. I'm glad his minutes will go to people on our team that deserve them.


I get that his body was not physical condition to play basketball but that is very likely due to play as long as he did and as hard as he did. It takes a tole. You can't just say he doesn't take care of himself blah blah blah. Are we pretending he's the only athlete to ever develop a chronic back injury that can flair up with ease? 

I don't know why this makes him deserving of having to retire due to injury instead of being able to retire on his own terms.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I understand why the injuries are happening, as does he, and that's why he shouldn't have kept playing. By deciding to continue to play he put his own health at risk and he got what he had coming to him. 

which wasn't even from basketball. again he got hurt lifting bags, the guy was in no condition to play basketball and if he wanted to go out on his terms he should have done that when he had the chance. i feel no sympathy for him as he's hampered and helped ruin my team, so i'm not going to sit here singing his praises. i dont even understand why you keep arguing with me about Nash when it's clear I HATE him because he's ruined my team, if he was on another team I really couldn't care less(except that I'd still think the exact same thing as far as playing for money goes and not being in condition to actually play).


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I get that he should retire I really do.

I feel every elite athlete should get to chose when they want to retire and retire on their terms. Retiring because your body fails you is horrible for athletes. Obviously circumstances prevent this.

I don't really agree that he ruined the Lakers. The Lakers make their own bed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

ESPN rankings continue to the most hilarious thing on the Internet.

First Harden>Melo/Dwight and now they ranked Durant 8th because he got injured. :lmao


----------



## ABAS

I was at work today, opened up a box and saw this....

http://imgur.com/UUCmSB6

I couldn't stop laughing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

lel @ saying Nash ruined the Lakers. More like the Lakers ruined the Lakers. The Lakers are the ones who decided to give a 38 year old a 3 year deal paying him $10+ mil a year. Just like they were the ones who decided to make a 36 year old the highest paid player in the league.

Maybe the Lakers and their fans should starting giving more blame to the management that actually gave out the idiotic contracts instead of the players for accepting them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

im not giving a pass to the front office. i know they fucked up big time too, more with the picks than the contract, but im not giving a pass to nash for being a money grabbing whore that got what he had coming to him for trying to play a game he wasnt fit to play. money he was owed, right? in most professions you earn your money, he hardly earned a cent and now he's out. you get what you deserve, he got the money he was owed and the injuries he deserved too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

He's a money grabbing whore because he wouldn't leave $10 mil on the table just to save the Lakers ass from the dumb decision they made? You realize that probably 99.9% of players, hell probably people in general, wouldn't have walked away from $10 million knowing that was the last salary of that magnitude they were probably ever gonna get right?

You have every right right to be frustrated that Nash never lived up to expectations in LA. I just think vilifying him because he wouldn't walk away from his money is beyond retarded.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

and now he's INJURED. maybe for the rest of his LIFE. because it's NERVE DAMAGE. you realize money isnt everything, right? you realize this guy has made plenty, right? you realize that that 10 million cant fix the shit he might have to deal with now, right? well deserved.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Who gives a damn what's he made in the past? Is there a limit on how much money you're allowed to make in your profession?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

thanks for missing the entire fucking point about injuries that dont go away when you retire. if kobe got fucked up nerve damage i'd want him gone too instead of trying to cash in that 24 million and if he stayed id consider him retarded as hell. obviously i wouldnt hate him, but if you cant see why nash fucked up because youre blinded by the money he's making then you obviously value money over your own well being. he got hurt lifting bags. he's only 40. that's fucked up.


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Nash got seriously injured doing something non-basketball related. Who's to say he doesn't retire, leave the money on the table and still have that same injury?

I'm not saying money > health. I'm saying I'm not gonna vilify someone because they didn't leave millions on the table to bail a team out from their stupid ass decision. And let's be honest that's what this comes down to. You've said it yourself that you probably wouldn't even care if he didn't play for the Lakers. This hasn't been an ongoing argument on here because of you being concerned about his long term health. You and other Laker fans only concern was Nash retiring so you guys could have more cap space.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

this has been an ongoing argument because you and JIM cant accept the fact I'm going to hate a ****** that's contributing to my team being awful and continue to respond. ut


we were doing nothing with that cap space anyways. i just cant stand his presence on my team.


Morrow out for 6 weeks. Thunder might be cursed with these 6 week injuries.


----------



## Notorious

You're free to hate every and anyone you want. I never said you couldn't hate Nash. I've only questioned some of your logic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

AKil Mitchell, Josh Davis, Talib Zanna among a few of the players cut that I thought were longshots with the best chances to make their teams outright. Zanna for sure should find a home pretty quickly in the DL and Mitchell is about as active as they come but honestly didn't see any of him in any games so not sure how he was looking at this level. What happened with Davis, *CA$H*? I really thought he'd make an impression on Pop. Offensively, green as grass but on the opposite end a lot of promise. How about Kilpatrick getting scooped up late by GS? Was very surprised he didn't find a team earlier but interested to see what happens with him going forward. Assuming D League, he's a good talent to try developing more. *STAX'* boy DEONTE cut by the Kangz along with Sim Bhullar of One Flew Over the Cuckcoo's Nest fame. I'm still baffled as to how bigs like like Earl Barron are still around -- and now the Knicks picked up undrafted 7'2er Jordan Vandenburg from NC Sate -- but my boy BACH didn't even get any sort of TC look. IMO, it's a grave injustice but we'll see if he truly deserves to be in the league after a year over seas where I think he already is. Jarell Eddie will probably never get mentioned again in this thread but he's a nice project for the C's. Saw all I wanted to of him at Va Tech. He's getting a lot of Morrow comparisons as simply a stand still 3 point threat but if he can work on the handles and become a better defender he's got a chance to maintain a bench spot down the line for somebody. 

Again. NBA really needs to switch up their D League system. It sucks how teams can sign guys just to try developing only to have another rape and pillage their 'farm'. Needs an overhaul. Let's start allowing teams to develop players on that level when they just can't make the room necessary on the 15 man rosters to do so at that one. I'm no D-League expert but that's pretty much how it goes, no?

And what's up with Bairstow? Is he going to the DL/overseas? I'm assuming he's on the 15 man roster as the Bulls only have 14 now as it is. Bulls still need all the offense they can muster and he'd be pretty good off the bench going against the slower bigs as a stretch 4 especially when he develops a 3 ball. Defensively a liability at this level for now, but he's better than most originally thought. Improved a lot in his final year in PNR situations and help defense he was always solid and picked up most of his blocks there. Thibs can do wonders for him and mold him in to a better on ball defender and work him in to a decent pro level stopper.

Khem Birch has been playing really well for muh Heats. I actually had him in my long list of bigs I would have liked to take in the 2nd round this year. Such a force defensively and he's been playing the pick and roll well, weak side help is still there, it looks like he has a chance to not miss a beat and make that smooth transition from the college game to pros. He's definitely on the Final 15. Joel Anthony-ish with the chance to actually be a somewhat competent offensive player in the future.

Wade starting to look like Wade the last so many games. The games may not count but activity does. 

I think the most impressive thing about Wade to me these days is his FG%. It was always very good but now he's on the verge of becoming a lifetime 50% shooter. If he can finish his career over that mark I think it would be simply amazing. Back in the days, all the greats shot at that clip but that's been lost on a lot of the top scorers in the modern era. Fans clammor over these guys who drop 40 on 33 shots but to me the guys who drop 20 on 12 are much more impressive. It's just great to see him playing with enthusiasm again.

Everyone was saying how Bosh was going to be the MAN, or, HAD to be the man... not so fast..

Pissed that we cut Tyler Johnson. Thought he had a lot of Thunder Dan like qualities to his game. Well rounded. Just a little light right now, needs to bulk a bit. I'd like to see Andre Dawkins and Birch both make the squad with that final cut looming. Birch is a lock but I would be aokay with keeping Dawkins and letting Brown go. Riley has come out in support of Brown; though that was before the games that don't count began and I think Dawkins has put him in a tough spot. Obviously he has much more upside. Is it worth sticking with Brown just the year and possibly losing Dawkins for life? I hope Riles learned from the Patrick Beverly situation and will make the right choice this time. 

*Magic*, thoughts on Ryan Kelly heading in to the season/expectations? That two game stretch vs DEN and OKC last year still sticks out in my mind as far as him doing a bunch of things well as compared to him just mostly being a shooter/scorer at Dook. His good games, that seemed to be the norm. Good passing, rebounding and shooting. Defensively not too shabby either, at least playing the passing lanes and getting a block or two. Haven't seen him nearly enough to judge how well he's been strictly on ball. If they can stay relatively healthy, I think the Lakers can be a scrappy and fun team to watch. Kobe of course has to carry 'em and Randle has to make a big rookie impact and everyone else just needs to play to what's expected -- they can surprise. Playoffs, maybe not. More competitive than most think, sure. 

Side-side not: I'm really high on Kyle O'Quinn this season. Another year of 18 MPG is going to be great for him. He's got a good shot to be up there in that Most Improved.

Almost forgot about this. BE THERE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Incredibly low. Not only are we for some god awful reason employing boozer, as well as Randle/Davis who will get minutes, but Scott recently said he's a huge fan of 3 pointers. I think he'll need injuries to get a consistent role, but i hope we at least keep him since we need all the young talent we can get.

edit: they had him listed as a center...idk about that.


as for the rest of the team it's all going to depend how the role players do. ronnie price has had a solid preseason, even earning praise from kobe, and i think he might start for us in the season with Lin/Clarkson coming off the bench. I hate Boozer. Line has had great chemistry with Ed Davis and Randle, which will be good for they're all on the second unit together, a lot of oops would be happening. Not liking Hill at centre much, especially with Boozer at PF...fuck Boozer. We really need an upgrade at wing as Wesley is not a starting caliber wing. I like his defensive effort, he has alright athleticism, he can make some 3s too, but just too 'meh' altogether. Kind of sucks that Young is out for awhile, I wanted to see how him and Kobe would mesh and he's a fun player too watch too. Kind of like a better version of JR Smith. Our defense is terrible and our offense will be awful if Kobe is or if he doesn't let the ball move around a bit. All in all I'm not expecting a great season with Scott as the coach and how little defensive talent we have. 

Randle might be a big steal tbh. Not saying he was top 3 worthy, but I'd take him over Smart and Gordon right now. He's improved heaps since college with his jumper and his ability to dribble/drive(although im not too sure how much he did that in Kentucky). I think he's going to be a really good player if he keeps this up and he's fantastic in the pick and roll. He'll have his struggles, but expect some big nights from him as well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Vandenburg was almost a Nevada guy, it was down to the Wolf Pack vs the Wolfpack

Just saying :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> I'll give my predictions just as soon as Rose makes it safely through the preseason :side:












*East*
1. Chicago
2. Cleveland
3. Washington
4. Toronto
5. Charlotte
6. Miami
7. Brooklyn
8. Atlanta
9. Detroit
10. New York
11. Boston
12. Orlando
13. Indiana
14. Milwaukee
15. Philadelphia

*West*
1. San Antonio
2. Clippers
3. Oklahoma
4. Dallas
5. Memphis
6. Golden State
7. Portland
8. Houston
9. New Orleans
10. Phoenix
11. Denver
12. Minnesota
13. Sacramento
14. Lakers
15. Utah

MVP- LeBron James
DPOTY- DeAndre Jordan
ROTY- Jabari Parker
6MOTY- Manu Ginobili 
MIP- Anthony Bennett

Eastern Conference Finals- Chicago vs Cleveland
Western Conference Finals- San Antonio vs Clippers

Finals- Chicago vs Clippers


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

^ lol that's rich 



Kobe. said:


> Incredibly low. Not only are we for some god awful reason employing boozer, as well as Randle/Davis who will get minutes, but Scott recently said he's a huge fan of 3 pointers. I think he'll need injuries to get a consistent role, but i hope we at least keep him since we need all the young talent we can get.
> 
> edit: they had him listed as a center...idk about that.
> 
> 
> as for the rest of the team it's all going to depend how the role players do. ronnie price has had a solid preseason, even earning praise from kobe, and i think he might start for us in the season with Lin/Clarkson coming off the bench. I hate Boozer. Line has had great chemistry with Ed Davis and Randle, which will be good for they're all on the second unit together, a lot of oops would be happening. Not liking Hill at centre much, especially with Boozer at PF...fuck Boozer. We really need an upgrade at wing as Wesley is not a starting caliber wing. I like his defensive effort, he has alright athleticism, he can make some 3s too, but just too 'meh' altogether. Kind of sucks that Young is out for awhile, I wanted to see how him and Kobe would mesh and he's a fun player too watch too. Kind of like a better version of JR Smith. Our defense is terrible and our offense will be awful if Kobe is or if he doesn't let the ball move around a bit. All in all I'm not expecting a great season with Scott as the coach and how little defensive talent we have.
> 
> Randle might be a big steal tbh. Not saying he was top 3 worthy, but I'd take him over Smart and Gordon right now. He's improved heaps since college with his jumper and his ability to dribble/drive(although im not too sure how much he did that in Kentucky). I think he's going to be a really good player if he keeps this up and he's fantastic in the pick and roll. He'll have h
> is struggles, but expect some big nights from him as well.


I think Kelly will get the NBA 3 down sooner or later. I see him as a McRoberts type not in similarity of play or even skin color but the fact that he just needs a few years to get used to the NBA game. He showed flashes last season of being able to play with the big boys but right now you don't want him out there for anything more than, really, 15/18 minutes a game, if that. I could see Kelly definitely running as Center in certain spots too, surely not as his main position and against players like Dwight or defensive anchors/offensive monsters like that, but there's instances I can see him there and mainly just as a stretch; definitely not as a legit 5. I think he has potential he hasn't even begun to reach but it all depends on if he can 1. Develop in to a solid defender in the post and/or 2. Get the 3 ball going consistently in which case he could be a very solid bench guy. He's a little more athletic than I remember at DOOK. But he has been riddled with minor injuries even back at DOOK, so there's that that he has to overcome as well. He wasn't in SL last year, believe he wasn't in TC and I don't think he's played at all this pre season eithr. And it's gonna be hard on him all that considered to NOW have to switch to Scott's offense, when D'Antoni was breeding him to be a whole other player -- and I may be wrong here -- while Scott now more than likely will probably want to now work Kelly more as a legit PF. This could be another season like last where flashes are shown but consistently not a guy you want to put big trust in. 

Agreed on Boozer sentiments. Though I think the change of scenery was needed and long overdue. Maybe he actually tries on defense now? Not holding my breath and so shouldn't Laker fans. He does understand concepts and is a smart player which is good.. just lazy. Best case scenario, he stays the same on defense but him and Kobe/Lin develop good chemistry and he gets back to being the pick n roll/pop player he was with Rose year 1 and Deron in Utah. Worst case, he pisses off Laker fans by being the Boozer he's been lately while still putting up 15 and 8. 

I agree that Lin, Randle, and Davis can make a solid 2nd unit. You think Hill's locked in over Davis at center? I could see Davis taking over the starting spot. I heard about him and Lin building good chemistry but I think Lin is just overall good at getting guys the ball so he could easily find the same chemistry with Hill if the two are switched around. Lin will no doubt get a lot of PT with the 1's anyway I would imagine.

And The X Factor. Julius Randle. He's just a straight up bull. His J's improved and so has his dribbling? That's a great sign for LA fans then. He had a crappy J at UK, so improving that is just going to make him more lethal. Dribbling/driving, he was EXCELLENT for a big... but all left. Must work on going right. He gets to the free throw line a lot though, because fellow bigs have a hard time with him. Really good post moves...to the left, again. Once he gets the right handed side down, if he can, he's going to be what everyone expect.s 

One thing I do wanna point out, he struggled against the other two big dogs of the SEC in Jarnell Stokes and Jordan Mickey. He had two bad games against Mickey including one where he shot 2 or 9 and another where he had 2 rebounds and Stokes dropped like 25 and 18 on him. Randle's got alligator arms, an average or below average wingspan I believe, and that's a big edge for opponents if they have you by even just the two inches that most of the PFs in the league will have. This is a guy who did shoot a few 3 balls in college which shows he is very interested on expanding his game, very promising. He'll probably never shoot more than a handful of them a season [0 in preseason] but just the fact that he's willing to attempt it shows he aches to be more versatile than others his position. I can't wait to see him against Blake Griffin, who btw, is 1 inch bigger but oddly enough has a smaller wingspan than most as well, believe they're even in wingspan actually. Gonna be some damn good battles right there. 

You want him starting right out the gate? I get what you mean by him being a 'steal', but at the end of the day the only guy I have a true gripe with going ahead of him was Exum. Smart and Gordon are off to hot starts, albeit preseason, but they look VERY comfy with the speed of the pro game. Possible steals of this draft for me are TJ Warren [who kinda went around where he should have], Jordan Adams, Kyle Anderson, KJ McDaniels, Joe Harris, Jarnell Stokes, Spencer Dinwiddie and maybe Dwight Powell.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Joel Anthony said:


> What happened with Davis, *CA$H*? I really thought he'd make an impression on Pop. Offensively, green as grass but on the opposite end a lot of promise. How about Kilpatrick getting scooped up late by GS? Was very surprised he didn't find a team earlier but interested to see what happens with him going forward. Assuming D League, he's a good talent to try developing more.


Both him and Cotton got waived. Not really surprised about Davis. He just couldn't put the ball in the basket. Cotton could shoot, but he plays zero defense. That's all she wrote for them two.

Kilpatrick :mark:. Can't wait until he tears it up in developmental.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Oh, holy fuck yes. :mark: :mark: :mark:

http://statm.us/by-u2w6JdB


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

peter you like stats a bit too much brah.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Relax. I'm sure you can use it to run a search for how many ringzzz players have too. :kobe9


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

that's funny considering how rarely i use that argument. how about you find a site that shows games from any time and we'll get somewhere as im pretty sure you learn more about players from watching them than looking at their boxscore numbers. :kobe10


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



₵A$H®;41117785 said:


> Both him and Cotton got waived. Not really surprised about Davis. He just couldn't put the ball in the basket. Cotton could shoot, but he plays zero defense. That's all she wrote for them two.
> 
> Kilpatrick :mark:. Can't wait until he tears it up in developmental.


Yeah but we knew Davis was green on offense. He's a banger though and is all about the defensive end which I why I thought he'd at least get a chance with their DL affiliate, which could still happen I guess. Cotton I knew was a long shot to begin with. Definitely don't think it's the end of the road for these boys, they both possess the kind of heart and determination that gets you a chance in the league even if you are behind the 8ball when it comes to your overall game.

Kilpatrick could be good. I thought he was draft worthy honestly but I also had Burton being high first/at very least anywhere in the 2nd so, heh. I think he'll work on what he needs to to eventually get a big time call up.

Speaking of former Bearcats though. Did you see where Titus Rubles ended up? Iceland. :lmao I thought him and Jackson would get some training camp invites, too. Jackson especially, he was a very active player that just screamed last chance with someone's camp but it is what it is. If a player has the dedication then he'll eventually find his way in to the league with the modern day system. 15-20 years ago, these guys would more than likely never sniff the league once they went undrafted. 




RetepAdam. said:


> Oh, holy fuck yes. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> http://statm.us/by-u2w6JdB


Stat man, huh? Check this out. Some really good stuff on here.

http://nyloncalculus.com/


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Still feel so robbed that Burton chose Nevada over the Bearcats and we never got to see a Burton/Kilpatrick back court :banderas


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Joel Anthony said:


> Speaking of former Bearcats though. Did you see where Titus Rubles ended up? Iceland. :lmao I thought him and Jackson would get some training camp invites, too. Jackson especially, he was a very active player that just screamed last chance with someone's camp but it is what it is. If a player has the dedication then he'll eventually find his way in to the league with the modern day system. 15-20 years ago, these guys would more than likely never sniff the league once they went undrafted.


Oh Lord... Rubles and Jackson :lol

I love the intensity they brought to the program. They were real hustle guys who always crashed the boards and suffocate the opponent on defense. But it was excruciating to watch them on offense ( the whole team besides Kirkpatrick really ). That's just part of our program philosophy though. Tough grinders > Finesse scorers. 

Sometimes I wish we would recruit guys who are at least efficient, but UC will always have that "defense wins championships mindset." I will always support it though. It goes all the way back to when Huggins was around here ( Kenyon Martin :mark: ).

You're right on the money about today's system. Even a guy like Aaron Craft was able to get signed by a team :lol. Golden State just cut him though...


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Do any Euros in here get League Pass?

1. I can't seem to find the INTERNATIONAL LEAGUE PASS on the website. It just seems to go straight to the normal League Pass

2. I wonder can I get it on the NBA Gametime App? It offers Premium and normal League Pass but I'm not sure if they're international :hmm:

Spent ages googling this shit but no luck. Time for a new commissioner plz :silver


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Dude, get Ballstreams. It's a better alternative than League Pass. It's also cheaper by a considerable amount. The only problem with ballstreams is its legitimacy. It's not technically illegal since it's from the Netherlands where streaming or something is enforced loosely but ballstreams has been running for a few years now and its sister site, hockey streams has been running for a while


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Delete this post please. Wrong thread.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> that's funny considering how rarely i use that argument. *how about you find a site that shows games from any time* and we'll get somewhere as im pretty sure you learn more about players from watching them than looking at their boxscore numbers. :kobe10


You mean like Synergy?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: The World Cup is over, not that anyone cares. Training camp SOON.*



₵A$H®;40218594 said:


> I mind as well get mine out the way.
> 
> *Eastern Conference*
> 
> 1. Cleveland
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Washington
> 4. Toronto
> 5. Charlotte
> 6. Miami
> 7. Atlanta
> 8. Brooklyn
> 
> *Western Conference*
> 
> 1. San Antonio
> 2. Oklahoma City
> 3. LA Clippers
> 4. Houston
> 5. Dallas
> 6. Golden State
> 7. New Orleans
> 8. Phoenix
> 
> 
> MVP: Kevin Durant
> DPOY: Lance Stephenson
> 6MOY: Manu Ginobili
> MIP: Iman Shumpert
> ROY: Jabari Parker
> 
> Finals: Spurs over Cavs in 7


^ Scrap this.

*Eastern Conference*

1. Chicago
2. Cleveland
3. Washington
4. Toronto
5. Charlotte
6. Miami
7. Atlanta
8. Brooklyn
9. Indiana
10. Detroit
11. NY Knicks
12. Boston
13. Milwaukee
14. Orlando
15. Philadelphia

*Western Conference*

1. San Antonio
2. LA Clippers
3. Oklahoma City
4. Golden State
5. Dallas
6. Memphis
7. Houston
8. Phoenix
9. New Orleans
10. Portland
11. Denver
12. Sacramento
13. LA Lakers
14. Minnesota
15. Utah

MVP: Derrick Rose
DPOY: Anthony Davis
6MOY: Isiah Thomas
MIP: Lance Stephenson
ROY: Jabari Parker

Finals: Spurs over Bulls in 7

There we go. I feel more confident now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Lance as DPOY? wut


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

LANCE for defensive player of the year. I'm a Stephenson homer. UC alumni.


----------



## JM

Lance will not win DPOY...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I didn't ask for your opinion JM :side:










:mark: LANCE MAKE THEM DANCE :mark:

EDIT: Fine... Anthony Davis for DPOY... But LANCE for most improved :mark:


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

you can't have cleveland and chicago in the top 2


----------



## Punked Up

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

*MVP *- LeBron - the narrative is there, Durant is out for a couple months, and oh, he's a decent basketball player.

*DPOY *- Ibaka - his impact should start getting recognized after that Thunder series. I think Splitter is the best defensive player in the league though, but he won't get the minutes.

*6MOTY* - It's odd, with JR regressing, Taj losing some of his minutes (assuming Pau will get more than Boozer and Mirotic will need some too), I don't see many quality candidates. I think Diaw gets the most minutes off the bench for SA this year considering they love going Diaw/Duncan, so I'll say him.

*MIP* - George Hill. He has all the opportunity he needs with all the ball handling/shots he'll be able to take. And he's really not bad when he's aggressive.

*ROTY* - Parker

*COTY* - Would say Pop, he'll surely deserve it, but they won't give it to him again for whatever reason. Carlisle.

*East*
1 - Cavs
2 - Bulls
3 - Raps
4 - Wiz
5 - Charlotte
6 - Hawks
7 - Heat
8 - Nets
--
9 - Knicks
10 - Pistons
11 - Pacers

*West*
1 - Spurs
2 - Clippers
3 - Warriors
4 - Mavericks
5 - OKC (Durant's injury costs them 4-5 wins which is really significant in the West)
6 - Memphis
7 - Rockets
8 -Blazers
--
9 - Pelicans
10 - Suns
11 - Denver

*Playoffs*

(1) Cavs vs. (8) Nets - Cavs in 5

(2) Bulls vs. (7) Heat - Bulls in 6 (if they're healthy...doubtful)

(3) Raps vs. (6) Hawks - Hawks in 6

(4) Wiz vs. (5) Charlotte - Wiz in 7

--

(1) Cavs vs. (4) Wiz - Cavs in 7

(2) Bulls vs. (6) Hawks - Bulls in 6

--

(1) Cavs vs. (2) Bulls - Cavs in 6

--

(1) Spurs vs. (8) Blazers - Spurs in 5

(2) Clippers vs. (7) Rockets - Clippers in 4

(3) Warriors vs. (6) Memphis - Memphis in 6

(4) Mavs vs. (5) OKC - OKC in 7

--

(1) Spurs vs. (5) OKC - Spurs in 7

(2) Clippers vs. (6) Memphis - Memphis in 6

--

(1) Spurs vs. (6) Memphis - Spurs in 5

--

(1) Spurs vs. (1) Cavs - Spurs in 5

FMVP: Austin Daye


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

:lol Daye

I was starting to put GS above OKC because of that same reason, but I just don't know. It's going to be close.






They've been looking really good. But lets see what they look like when the real season begins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



RetepAdam. said:


> You mean like Synergy?


you can watch any game from the past on demand with synergy? :mark:


let's do prediction standings that mean absolutely nothing:

East:

1) Cavs

2) Toronto

3) Bulls

4) Hawks

5) Wiz

6) Bobcats

7) Nets

8) Heat

9) Knicks

10) Pacers

11) Pistons

12) Magic

13) Celtics

14) Bucks

15) Philly

West


1) Clippers

2) Spurs

3) Griz

4) Thunder

5) Memphis

6) Warriors

7) Rockets

8) Suns

9) Portland

10) Mavs

11) Pelicans

12) Nuggets

13) Kings

14) Jazz

15) Lakers


holy fuck at the West. I kept forgetting about teams and then realized how many fucking good teams will miss the postseason.


MVP: CP3

DPOY: Marc Gasol

6th man: Reggie Jackson

MIP: T.Ross

COY: Blatt

ROY: Wiggins


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Kobe. said:


> West
> 
> 
> 1) Clippers
> 
> 2) Spurs
> 
> *3) Griz*
> 
> 4) Thunder
> 
> 5)* Memphis*
> 
> 6) Warriors
> 
> 7) Rockets
> 
> 8) Suns
> 
> 9) Portland
> 
> 10) Mavs
> 
> 11) Pelicans
> 
> 12) Nuggets
> 
> 13) Kings
> 
> 14) Jazz
> 
> 15) Lakers
> 
> 
> holy fuck at the West. I kept forgetting about teams and then realized how many fucking good teams will miss the postseason.


Something tells me you may need to change something up in the west. That is, unless the Grizzlies are going to somehow be 3rd and 5th in the West. That'd be impressive. :side:

T-Wolves are your missing team B-T-Dubs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Champ said:


> you can't have cleveland and chicago in the top 2


Why not?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

memphis totally has 2 seeds imo


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> Why not?


don't the divisions prevent that?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

No...


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Champ said:


> don't the divisions prevent that?


Nah, they changed that years ago after the '06 season when the Spurs and Mavericks had the two best records in the Western Conference, but because they were in the same division, they were seeded 1 and 4 respectively. So they made it to where the 3 division winners and the team with the best record to not win their divison are seeded 1-4.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Everybody got Philly finishing 15th in the East. They're going to surprise everyone and finish 13th in the East


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

lel nba divisions. useless.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Not really. All division winners still make the playoffs. They are just trying to prevent the 5 seed from playing a team that is immensely better than them in the first RD instead of a team that's around the same record.


----------



## WWE

1 more day :homer


----------



## ABAS

DashingRKO said:


> Everybody got Philly finishing 15th in the East. They're going to surprise everyone and finish 13th in the East




Philly taking that number 1 seed. Going to start 7-0 again...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



:mark: :mark: :mark:
​


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Lol I can't afford the League Pass this year. Not with this NFL Redzone hanging over me. I'm turning into a streamer :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So the Wolves are gonna buyout J.J. Barea who will then sign with the Mavs

I wonder if Cuban is gonna call up DeShawn Stevenson & Brian Cardinal next since he's reuniting the 2011 Mavs


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Why did they use that old has been Kobe as the returning star and not Rose? No one cares about Kobe anymore. No one even wants to play with him except Magic - no, not the Lakers legend, the young lad on here.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

So apparently Kawhi wants the max but the Spurs don't want to give it to him. lel. If they don't want to give it to him someone else will. If guys like Hayward and Parsons are getting max or near max contracts, there's no way Kawhi doesn't get one.

The same thing is going on in Golden State with Klay Thompson apparently.


----------



## ABAS

₵A$H®;41222801 said:


> Lol I can't afford the League Pass this year. Not with this NFL Redzone hanging over me. I'm turning into a streamer :lol





I figured you'd get NFL Redzone so you can actually see a team score, cause we all know the Bengals can't.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Notorious said:


> So apparently Kawhi wants the max but the Spurs don't want to give it to him. lel. If they don't want to give it to him someone else will. If guys like Hayward and Parsons are getting max or near max contracts, there's no way Kawhi doesn't get one.
> 
> The same thing is going on in Golden State with Klay Thompson apparently.


It will go against everything they've been doing for the past 15+ years, but they gotta pay him. They just have to.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

I can see their perspective if they don't want to bid against themselves and would rather just let the season play out. But if they absolutely don't want to pay him that type of money then lel. The market has already dictated that Kawhi is worth the max, and if he doesn't want to take a paycut he'll get it whether it's from them or someone else.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



JM's Daddy said:


> I figured you'd get NFL Redzone so you can actually see a team score, cause we all know the Bengals can't.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

just give him the 4 year max now and get it over with. there's no reason to risk a 3 year+1 year player option contract that will result in them just having to pay him more at a sooner date.

i don't think he's worth the 5 year max.


oh and tim duncan got paid when he deserved to get paid. so leonard deserves the same treatment. i know leonard is nowhere close to the player duncan was, but he's going to be their franchise star and they have to treat him as such.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Portland is declining the 4th year option for Thomas Robinson.

Robinson to the spurs in 2015. This is my bold prediction.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

lel @ Thomas. poor guy is just being tossed around.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Because he fucking sucks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

not as much as the kings. only they could fuck up a top 5 pick that badly.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

lel @ clowning the Kings for picking Robinson. He was the consensus BPA when it was their pick. Hell, there were a LOT of people that felt he was the 2nd best player in the draft after Davis and furthermore I remember practically everyone in this thread raving about the potential of a Robinson/Cousins frontcourt after he got drafted. Clowning the Kings for picking Robinson would be like clowning the Sixers if Embiid doesn't work out. Sure in hindsight they fucked up but at the time they picked the consensus BPA.

As far as his talent, I think he's a decent bench player but nothing more atm. He's highly athletic and he's a pretty good rebounder but he's not really that good at anything else. He's a low IQ player, a terrible defender and he has no offensive game other than dunks and putbacks. So yeah at this point he's just a hustle player. Come in off the bench for 10-15 minutes, bring a lot of energy, crash the boards, etc.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

im clowning them for trading a top 5 pick in 6 months. they hardly tried.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Meh, it's similar to the Browns trading Trent Richardson a year after taking him 3rd overall. At the time everyone laughed and was in disbelief at how you can give up on a player taken that high after only a short time but in the end everyone kinda realized that the Browns/Kings realized they fucked up and parting ways wasn't as disastrous as they thought.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

browns got a first round pick back, kings got nothing. thomas was a project, trent was not. 


trent is also fine these days so :toomanykobes


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Meh, the Kings got Patterson in that deal who was a key piece for them trading for Rudy Gay who was great for them last year.

Trent still isn't good, he's been a lot better this year than he was last but that isn't saying much considering he might've been the worst RB in the league last year.

Robinson wasn't a project. At the time of the draft the main thing people were saying about him was how he was the most "NBA ready" prospect expected to go in the lottery. He just ended up being significantly worse than people expected.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

i guess, although i dont think it would have been too hard to trade for Gay in that situation considering what Ujiri wanted to do and I doubt not having another role player would have changed much.


He's good for the team and been a great receiving running back. perhaps not worth a first round pick, but again, Kings are little in their exchange. 


Oh well, what's done is done. Kings need to get their shit together and actually surround Cousins with solid pieces. They've yet to do that and are somehow managing to do worse. Gay was an alright addition, but it all depends on how much they can sign him back for. If they have to pay a massive amount to resign him then that's another lose for them. Collison is an obvious downgrade from Thomas and has left many people baffled by the move, but it might work out. They still haven't got an answer for their PF position and continue to play musical chairs at that position. McLemore is already on his way to being replaced.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

They've been playing musical chairs at PF since Chris Webber left basically. And every PF they've acquired to go next to Cousins hasn't worked out. Jason Thompson was a bust, Chuck Hayes ended up being an awful signing, Thomas Robinson didn't work out, Patterson wasn't the answer for them, Carl Landry was injured practically the entire season last year.

Kings said they didn't bring back Thomas because they felt that having 3 high usage players in Boogie, Gay and Thomas wouldn't work in the long-term and they wanted to bring in PG's that weren't as ball dominant and could be better playmakers. I get what they were trying to do, going for addition by subtraction but Collison is basically the Matt Flynn of the NBA. I fully expect Sessions to be the starter by all-star break.

And like I said earlier Robinson hasn't been good thus far in his career but who knows he could be a late bloomer like he was in college. He could be a modern version of Chauncey Billups. Chauncey was drafted high, I wanna say 4th overall, bounced around like 4-5 different teams through his first 5 seasons or so, wound up in Detroit and the rest is history. Could happen for Robinson, you never know. But as of now he's been a massive disappointment.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

One of my friend is a Kings fan and he said that trading Thomas Robinson wasn't basketball related. I mean that trade didn't make sense at all and a lot of Kings fan were outraged by the move. If you recall, the Maloof family were the owners of the Kings at that time and my Kings fan friend said that the trade was a big "fuck you" to the Kings and their fans before they sell the team

Honestly, that trade was dumb. Patterson might be good but no reason at all at trading away someone with that much potential. 

Anyways, here's a pic of Westbrook's halloween costume as Pornstache from Orange is the New Black:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Westbrook just became my favorite non-Celtic


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

WestGOD going to WestGOD. :westbrook2


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Here's another pic of Westbrook's Halloween's costume, but this time, with his bitches










Here's one with his friends: Roberson a a Ghostbuster, Adams as that guy from Castaway, and a random black guy that looks like Kawhi Leonard as Finn










And this time with Collison as a ghostbuster and McGary as Bane


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Interesting..

I'm just going to leave these here then...


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

My motherfucking BULLS!!!


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

If we're gonna post old Halloween pics, then post this epic one the Celtics had a few years ago.



















Rondo's costume was epic as well as Big Baby. Can't believe they're all in the same pic as well as JO, Delonte, and KG.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Leonard won't be playing because of his eye infection and Splitter is out with an calf injury. Spurs defense just took a big blow. Won't be surprised what-so-ever if Dallas wins. I'm expecting Parsons to go off. He torched us last year. Still should be highly competitive though.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*

Guess I'll do predictions:

Eastern Conference:

1. Cavaliers
2. Bulls
3. Wizards
4. Raptors
5. Heat
6. Hawks 
7. Hornets
8. Nets
9. Knicks
10. Pacers
11. Magic
12. Pistons
13. Celtics
14. 76ers
15. Bucks

Western Conference:

1. Clippers
2. Thunder
3. Spurs
4. Warriors
5. Rockets
6. Trailblazers
7. Mavericks
8. Grizzlies
9. Pelicans
10. Suns
11. Lakers
12. Nuggets
13. Timberwolves
14. Jazz
15. Kings

MVP: Lebron James
DPOY: Joakim Noah
ROTY: Julius Randle
6MOY: Taj Gibson
COY: Steve Kerr
MIP: Bradley Beal

Finals: Bulls over Thunder

Should be a fun season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*






:mark:

Still hyped, even w/o Oladipo. Very interested to see Elfrid and Fournier together.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

No Splitter, Leonard, or Mills 

Ah well.. Wondering if I should sign up for League Pass' free trial...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

TODAY IS THE DAY. 




















Finally, hopefully I get the full two years of watching Kobe. :jose


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

So Brooks has finally decided to stop being stubborn and is starting Adams over Perkins. Doesn't help an already depleted Thunder team though that Jackson & Lamb will be out for at least the first 2 games.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

so:

Durant
McGary
Morrow
Lamb
Reggie Jackson

are all out? :lmao


they're going to start 0-2 and Westbrook is going to get an unbelieveable amount of shit.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

OKC's seeding is going to be the feels :jose


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Warriors first 2 games should be easy against Sacramento and the Lakers,

but then it goes Portland, Clippers, Houston, Phoenix, Spurs.. ouch but going to be great games


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Really underwhelming opening night. The Spurs/Mavs game is the only noteworthy one but it's gonna be ruined because of injuries. I don't mind the Pelicans/Magic game since the NBA usually have one lottery team play in the opening night but the Rockets/Lakers game doesn't look intriguing at all.

Aw well, the 2nd and 3rd day are gonna be much better


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Mavs vs Spurs-SA

Rockets vs LAL-LA

Magic vs Pelicans-NO


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

LOL Barkley is the ultimate Spurs hater. I love it. But at least he's right abut the West. It might be the most stacked ever.

2 more hours :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Really underwhelming opening night. The Spurs/Mavs game is the only noteworthy one but it's gonna be ruined because of injuries. I don't mind the Pelicans/Magic game since the NBA usually have one lottery team play in the opening night but the Rockets/Lakers game doesn't look intriguing at all.
> 
> Aw well, the 2nd and 3rd day are gonna be much better


rockets vs. lakers is there 1) because they're the lakers 2) kobe vs. dwight feud


----------



## WWE

I got Mavericks, pelicans, and rockets tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

hey champ, remember that kobe article where you said he was buried. looks like not even dwight wants to admit he left because of Kobe rather than just joining a younger, more promising team. 

Melo laughed it off and said he'd love to play with him, which isn't surprising considering they're good friends.

George loves him and said last year that anyone should want to play with a competitor like Kobe.

Sessions strongly disagreed with it and said he didn't resign because they didn't offer him a long contract, which might have happened if we didn't trade for Nash instead.


Best not make yourself look dumb by listening to non-credited sources. :ti


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

why would these guys bury an all time great in front of the media? not all athletes tell reporters how they truly feel. use your head pls.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Spurs over Cavaliers in June.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

MJ!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527106091692613632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527138873735122944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527100003203170304

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/527173748563394560
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*



Champ said:


> why would these guys bury an all time great in front of the media? not all athletes tell reporters how they truly feel. use your head pls.


youre not the one using yours and listening to ESPN of all people when it comes to "sources". aside from dwight, none of these guys have had a problem with Kobe. George said what he said a year ago, with no pressure from anyone to give that kind of answer. What Sessions said is true, he was asking for a longer contract, we wanted him on a short term deal so we could have money for 2013/2014(lel) and then traded for Nash, not exactly sure what that has to do with Kobe. Melo and Kobe's friendship is known and out of all the superstars, he's probably the one that would be most want to play with him.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Just signed up for the premium free trial. I would let you guys use my account until November 4th but it shows my credit card information so sorry guys


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*



Kobe. said:


> rockets vs. lakers is there 1) because they're the lakers 2) kobe vs. dwight feud


Uh yeah, I know why the NBA placed it in the opening night. Anybody can see that. There's even more reason with Lin being involved. But it's still gonna be an underwhelming game for an opener.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Ginobli looking good tonight. And damn if Tyson can stay healthy all season, he can be a legit 15 RPG type of guy


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Anthony Davis going for a triple double. Vucevic is a beast too. Crazy stat lines in that Pelicans/Magic game.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

1-0!


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Good game! Dallas will always be a pita for the Spurs. They need to work on them turnovers.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Let's Go Spurs!!! Go Spurs Go!!! GINOBILI :mark:


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Good start to opening night. Sorry but I'm not counting Pelicans/Magic.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Kobe time!


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

26 offensive rebounds from the Pelicans. They're gonna be a top rebounding team this season with Asik/Davis/Anderson and even Tyreke Evans.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

The Lakers are going to be so bad. :ti


----------



## ABAS

I'm not even watching the game, did Boozer play defense yet?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*



JM's Daddy said:


> I'm not even watching the game, did Boozer play defense yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nobody is playing defense. Harden had 32 points after 3 quarters.


----------



## ABAS

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Nobody is playing defense. Harden had 32 points after 3 quarters.



15-16 on free throws :ti Refs calling dem fouls.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Nice little exchange from Kobe and Dwight there lol.


----------



## ABAS

Lakers draft pick done.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

In all seriousness, Randle's injury really sucks. A broken leg is terrible regardless but the fact that it happens in your first NBA game. Wow. Hope for a speedy recovery for him.

As for the Lakers and their fans, it's gonna be a LONG year. And on the bright side there's only 81 games left :kobe3


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

yep..2014-2015, year of the slowbe :maury


----------



## Arcade

R.I.P Lakers


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Wow I was looking forward to watching Randle play and improve of the course of the year. Feel really bad for the guy, tough start to his career. I hope he comes back hungrier and better. Any chance he can come back before the season is over?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Ugh, what a brutal injury. And for that to happen in your first ever NBA game, like *Noto* was saying...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*









SOFT


Randle injury was awful, recover well. Wow I shudder to think the season the Lakers are about to endure, just god awful


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

So, what are the chances now Kobe tries to be the 24-year-old he clearly isn't anymore and gets injured again as a result? 

Loved Paul Pierce's comments on Mike and Mike, talking about how he doesn't like LeBron and many of the guys of this generation and he wants to beat them all. I like hearing that still in this day and age.


----------



## Josh

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

if the fakers win more than 25 games this season, ill leave WF forever


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*

Minnesota is going to be this years Phoenix Suns. Only theyll make the playoffs and itll be because Rubio has an amazing season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*



Josh said:


> if the fakers win more than 25 games this season, ill leave WF forever


Here's to hoping they win 26!


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: DAL/SA ORL/NO HOU/LAL - The games count towards final standings now*



Myst said:


> Nice little exchange from Kobe and Dwight there lol.












Next time :banderas


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So what are the odds of another Laker getting injured during their PHO game tonight? :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Predictions for tonight:

Bucks vs. *Hornets*
*Sixers *vs. Pacers
Nets vs. *Celtics*
Wizards vs. *Heat*
Hawks vs. *Raptors*
Wolves vs. *Grizzlies*
*Bulls *vs. Knicks
Pistons vs. *Nuggets*
*Rockets* vs. Jazz
Lakers vs. *Suns*
*Warriors* vs. Kings
Thunder vs. *Blazers*


So Jimmy Butler is out for the first 2-4 weeks of the year. Nice to know the Bulls are in midseason form.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Lakers better do the right thing this offseason and sign some young, quality talent. Enough of these boom or busts offseasons; I know we're capable of acquiring a superstar but it's best done through trades, not free agency. We missed out on Lance Stephenson this past offseason by not even going for him even though he accepted a contract that only pays him 9 million a year. that's a great deal and i'd love if they had at least attempted to go after him. 

They're going for the wrong players over and over. We need to get _younger_. We need to be _competitive_ in order for players to want to sign with us. We need to stop this never ending cycle of _mediocrity_, waiting for some savior that isn't real(and to be completely honest, Bosh/Melo/etc aren't the savours we need anyways). We're going to begin losing our picks, maybe not this year, but Suns are going to get a lottery pick and we need to account for that by getting some young player with potential through free agency, whether it's Tobias Harris or someone else I really don't care as long as they make an effort.

The sad part is that the Lakers don't want to tank, not with the Lakers being the only business that the Buss family owns, and yet through delusions of grandeur we've gotten to that point anyways. Jim Buss getting hit by a bus would probably help too as he's the reason we're stuck in coach hell. We could have had Shaw, but nope, a Phil associate. We could have had Phil himself, but nope, Jim doesn't like him. I hate that guy with every fiber of my body.


On some small bright side, at least Ed Davis looks good. I'd much rather he start over Jordan Hill or alongside Jordan Hill as Boozer is god awful.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Jabari & Lance. No doubt for the game of my choice tonight :lenny5


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I think the Lakers should tank.

But Kobe ain't letting that happen. Tank for a good small forward or whatever.

Watch them get like 10th-11th seed and get a shitty draft pick


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Kobe isn't good enough alone to carry this team to a respectable record in the West. a top 5 pick is very possible.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Playing without Lee, Livingston and Rush tonight :'(

Excited to see who starts between Barnes and Iggy tonight


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

This Lakers team is just as bad or worse than the 2007 Lakers team, but the difference is that the 2007 Lakers had a prime Kobe Bryant. And despite Kobe's historic season that year, they were only able to win 42 games due to his atrocious supporting cast so no way the Lakers can make the playoffs this season when Kobe's supporting cast is just as awful or even worse and he's coming off a major injury at 36 years old. They'll be lucky to even finish 10th in the West. Moreover, the West is even more competitive than before; 42 wins in 2007 got you a 7th seed but 42 wins in the West this year might not even get you the 10th seed. This is bad news for the Suns and their fans.

And Rondo might play today. Can't wait to see how he plays in his contract year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

RONDOOOO is starting with no minute restrictions :mark:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Incoming triple double for Rondo. If this was on National TV, then it would be a quadruple double.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

i like this.


----------



## ABAS

Knicks suck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xile44

Jeez celtics were on fire tonight. If Lopez doesn't get healthy it's gonna be another slow start this year 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

This Pacers lineup; dare I say.... They were fun to watch tonight?!

Stuckey played like Lance, but without the stupid turnovers.

Roy looked leaner and actually had balance. Not falling down every possession.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wow either the Bulls look fucking amazing or the Knicks are that bad! Still was hilarious to see Phil Jackson's pissed off look, especially when they showed closeups after Paul Gasol scored :dance


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

That Bucks / Hornets game stole the show. Can't believe the Hornets came back ( especially with Kemba's shot jacking ). LANCE with the clutch defense and he was close to a triple-double :banderas

Jabari didn't really do anything special though.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'd say the Bulls did extremely well in this game other than the sloppy first half of the 1st quarter. Taj was the fucking man in this game (Y)


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

TORONTO RAPTORS.

I see the Playoffs have carried over and we still have to beat our opponent as well as the refs.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Pretty good Bulls debut for Pau. 

Heat win. Bosh with a 26/15 game. Wonder if he will get close to the numbers he had in Toronto. He was always good in the situation where one of the Heat's stars missed games.

Lakers look sooo bad.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Bosh will probably have Raptors numbers if not better. He's a better player now than he was then. Better range, better passer. Probably has a couple prime years left if not more.


----------



## Xile44

JM said:


> TORONTO RAPTORS.
> 
> I see the Playoffs have carried over and we still have to beat our opponent as well as the refs.



Raptors had 33 FTs compared to the Hawks 17 and lol at still using the refs as the reason raptors lost in the first round especially when Derozan was sent to the line more than anybody but it's all good, Raps will win the division again .


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It should have been about 60 free throws tonight with the way Demar and Amir were being hacked. 

We should have been up huge in the first quarter if it weren't for a bunch of non calls that stalled our momentum. Pretty sure the first 6 or 7 calls were against the Raps.

Anyway, it is what it is. Pretty sloppy game overall for both teams.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Bulls! 1 down on the way to 82-0. :mark:

Yeah, they won't do that, but they looked good tonight. The second unit in particular looked strong at the end of the first. Bench Mob 2.0


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

glad i picked russell westbrook on my fantasy team :dancingpenguin


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Here's mine:










Faried tore it up tonight :banderas


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I just want Warriors to pick up this W already, been such an ugly game


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Solid win by Bulls. Gasol was amaing and Taj 22 points on 10/12 shooting :banderas


----------



## Josh

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

i like the look of mcdermott from the bulls

knicks were garbage, but wait for that TRIANGLE to heat up :melo


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So next season then 

:melo

I kid


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It hurts to be a Lakers fan right now...


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

BULLS.

Really nice win, nice to see the bench play well.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

WARRIORS.

(I'll have to watch at least highlights of the game. There was something else going on tonight in Kansas City. :side



> John Middlekauff @JohnMiddlekauff
> Follow
> 
> Source: Progress has been made between Klay Thompson & the #Warriors. I’m told a deal is getting done by Fridays deadline
> 7:45 AM – 29 Oct 2014


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Not sure if I was watching the Celtics or the Spurs tonight. Holy ball movement. Brad Stevens is a genius.

And nice win by the Raps, showing their insane depth.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Also, his airness' reaction to Kemba Walkers' game winner vs Bucks :lol

http://instagram.com/p/uwurS2rwCN/

Flashbacks of that game winner he had in the Big East Tournament.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



rbhayek said:


> It hurts to be a Lakers fan right now...


we're getting another top 5 pick. :draper2


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Zen said:


> Solid win by Bulls. *Gasol was amaing* and Taj 22 points on 10/12 shooting :banderas


I wasn't sure about him for a while during preseason but it looks like he's back to his superstar self. Must have been on cruise control in L.A. :


Carmelo must feel salty as hell now, if he had just left a few more millions on the table instead of being greedy he could have been a part of this team :ti


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So apparently a new arena is being built in Las Vegas. And Jackie Robinson envisions 32 teams instead of 30. One more in Las Vegas and one in Seattle.


:hmm:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Dragonballfan said:


> I wasn't sure about him for a while during preseason but it looks like he's back to his superstar self. Must have been on cruise control in L.A. :
> 
> 
> Carmelo must feel salty as hell now, if he had just left a few more millions on the table instead of being greedy he could have been a part of this team :ti


Nah. Melo wouldn't. He'd be on a bastardized version of the team with no Doug, Taj, Mirotic, and Butler. Not worth it.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'd like to change my 6MOTY prediction to Taj Gibson plz

The guy definitely must be pissed at not being a starter this year after being behind lelboozer for so long, plus he'll be fighting it out with Noah and Pau for those two crunch time places so he is gonna be going HAM off the bench to prove a point :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

If it was up to me I'd have Gibson starting and Gasol coming off the bench as the 6th man, but that's just me. Either way, it's great to have all this depth.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

We buckets now.

Rose still has that explosion too, but he's picking his moments and being smart about it now.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I think it's a great idea keeping him as the 6th man. Especially if he plays like this coming off the bench, of course I might change my mind if Noah continues playing like that though


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I was so fucking proud last night.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Kobe trade rumours have started. It doesn't look credible but Knicks are realistic suitors for him because of Amare's contract and possibly the Phil/Jeanie Buss relationship. But I doubt Kobe would want to go to the Knicks. He'd just use his no trade clause


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Looking forward to seeing how good Cavs look against Knicks tonight. Should be another blowout loss for NY :jaydamn


----------



## padraic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

anybody have league pass? im doing the digital trial right now trying to decide if i want it or not. so far the video isnt very smooth, can anyone comment on their experience with it?


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

new new new new new world order new world order


----------



## Empress

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

LOL @ the Knicks coming out to NWO. I'm glad King James is back home, but I'm loyal to my own home team. Come through Carmelo.


----------



## RyanPelley

Did I miss something with Lebron wearing #23? I could have sworn he was sticking with #6


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Kevin Love looking great already. No adjustment for him. Lebron looking a little shaky.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I noticed the nWo theme song too. Really cool. They should've done that with LeBron on the Heat but the Darth Vader music was good too.

Also, league pass sucks. Ballstreams bros.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> we're getting another top 5 pick. :draper2


don't the Suns get it for the Steve Nash deal?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

12 points 7 rebound 3 assists. Not a bad debut for Love. Also I haven't checked the schedule but Cavs/Bulls tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Don't tell me I missed the Knicks' intro fpalm Damn it!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

"Why should things be easy to understand?" Thomas Pynchon asked. 

Perhaps he was considering the case of the Detroit Pistons starting Brandon Jennings.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Cavs/Knicks get Justin Bieber, that guy who discovered Bieber, and Kevin Hart..

Spurs/Mavs get no one.

 Everything's bigger in Texas tho


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



WWE said:


> Cavs/Knicks get Justin Bieber, that guy who discovered Bieber, and Kevin Hart..
> 
> Spurs/Mavs get no one.
> 
> Everything's bigger in Texas tho


If I was a major star I'd be in love with the Spurs. Get to watch some bad-ass basketball and less likely to be harassed.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'm calling it. Dion Waters is going to grow frustrated with the Cavaliers by the end of this or next season. He's going to want a lot of touches but won't if Love/Lebron are taking 'em


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Glad this is a more competitive game than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

The Cavs defense has a lot of work to do. Fortunately it's the beginning of the season.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I want the Cavaliers to lose game 1 so bad man...


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



RyanPelley said:


> Did I miss something with Lebron wearing #23? I could have sworn he was sticking with #6


Remember the "no one should wear #23" bullshit?


----------



## Chrome

₵A$H®;41369650 said:


> The Cavs defense has a lot of work to do. Fortunately it's the beginning of the season.


Their offense needs some work too.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Fuck the Cavaliers


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

:kobe9


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Damn did I really just see the Cavs lose this game and LeBron play like shit :maury


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

League Pass is brilliant imo. Only a really tiny amount of lagging but it doesnt bother me. Might just be because of my wifi strength

Woke up just in time to catch the last two mins. That last shot by Melo over Lebron was just beautiful :kobe6


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

LET THE CIRCLEJERKING BEGIN!!!! 

:lelbron had more turnovers than field goals made lelel

Left his talents at South Beach


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Chrome said:


> Their offense needs some work too.


Touché :lol. They were just bad on both sides.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So excited to watch Cleveland vs Bulls tomorrow now


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Westbrook injury really sucks.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*










Beaut


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

There was way too much hype for the cavs team to be dominant right away eevn thoug they haven't played together yet and it showed

Also wtf happened to westbrook..first durant and westbrook, what are the thunder going to do?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

lolthunder

People are giving LeBron too much shit. Same with Wiggins. Everyone has bad games. Plus it's Wiggins first few games and the way his coach is managing his minutes is beyond stupid in my opinion. No idea why he didn't see time in the fourth, especially when he finally started scoring in the third.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

All that hoopla. 

Guess the Cavs will have to settle for 81-1. :ti


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> lolthunder
> 
> People are giving LeBron too much shit. Same with Wiggins. Everyone has bad games. Plus it's Wiggins first few games and the way his coach is managing his minutes is beyond stupid in my opinion. No idea why he didn't see time in the fourth, especially when he finally started scoring in the third.


Nah it's jsut all the stupid hype, everyone wanted to see Cavs lose


LOLCP3 missing dem free throws


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

LolClippers struggling against the OKC Blue


----------



## Joff

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

INB4 lebron needs more stars/help

guy might be the most talented player of this generation, but my god the excuses for this guy whenever he comes up short. I'm sure if they don't get it done in Cleveland he will join another all star team. In the east of course.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



GitRekt said:


> INB4 lebron needs more stars/help
> 
> guy might be the most talented player of this generation, but my god the excuses for this guy whenever he comes up short. I'm sure if they don't get it done in Cleveland he will join another all star team. In the east of course.


The reality couldn't possibly be that the team will need some more time and games to figure themselves out, just like the Heat did four years ago. Not like LBJ mentioned in the SI piece that this won't be an easy project to take on.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Yikes Westbrook fractured his hand. Not good for OKC at all


----------



## Joff

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Super Sonic said:


> The reality couldn't possibly be that the team will need some more time and games to figure themselves out, just like the Heat did four years ago. Not like LBJ mentioned in the SI piece that this won't be an easy project to take on.



It will take time for sure. It's just a good thing they're in the east and not the west. They'd still make it in the west, but it wouldn't be a lock, and home court would not be in their favor.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> lolthunder
> 
> People are giving LeBron too much shit. Same with Wiggins. Everyone has bad games. Plus it's Wiggins first few games and the way his coach is managing his minutes is beyond stupid in my opinion. No idea why he didn't see time in the fourth, especially when he finally started scoring in the third.


*Not really sure what people were expecting with Wiggins. Anyone that watched him play at Kansas last year knows how passive he is. I don't know why people would think that would change when he got to the NBA. It'll take some time for him to come around. Not sure Minnesota was the best place for him.*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



DarkStark said:


> *Not really sure what people were expecting with Wiggins. Anyone that watched him play at Kansas last year knows how passive he is. I don't know why people would think that would change when he got to the NBA. It'll take some time for him to come around. Not sure Minnesota was the best place for him.*


I really hope he doesn't stay passive like this sigh.

Also.. why do the Clippers just not look as appealing to do good this year as they did last year.. the team doesn't look as deep or as strong this season.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> I really hope he doesn't stay passive like this sigh.
> 
> Also.. why do the Clippers just not look as appealing to do good this year as they did last year.. the team doesn't look as deep or as strong this season.


*Me too. Such amazing talent. He's just so damn passive though. In Kansas' biggest game last year he had 6 points and Kansas was eliminated from the tourny. I hope he gets a killer instinct because at his best he's alot of fun to watch.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

i dont think flip sanders was the right coach for him.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It's funny how people usually blame the coaches whenever things go wrong. Flip isn't even that bad of a coach. Wiggins didn't even play bad aside from the 1st quarter. Flip gave Wiggins the starting job over Corey Brewer so he obviously has faith on him. 

And Flip sucks because of his postseason performance but in terms of regular season, he's pretty good. Flip is not the reason that Wiggins still doesn't have NBA level handles yet and it was even apparent in summer league so his athleticism isn't being utilized in offense yet. And like someone mentioned, he is usually passive and right now, he has confidence issues even just from his free throws but the reason he's number 1 pick is his potential. Tournament performance doesn't determine your draft number otherwise Corey Brewer would've been number 1 pick in 2007 so it's not surprising that he hasn't scored double digits yet and it's the reason that people were saying that Parker was more NBA ready than him. Wiggins will be fine. He would've played like that with any other coach.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Dragonballfan said:


> Yikes Westbrook fractured his hand. Not good for OKC at all


Could be out as long as 4-6 weeks I heard. :deandre


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Chrome said:


> Could be out as long as 4-6 weeks I heard. :deandre


Besides Ibaka who else they got that needs to step up with no Durant either?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

PERRY JONES!


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Inb4 the Thunder tank and grab the #1 pick. Then the dynasty begins. 1996 San Antonio fashion.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Dragonballfan said:


> Besides Ibaka who else they got that needs to step up with no Durant either?


If only they hadn't traded a certain someone. :harden


----------



## Notorious

So the Jazz just gave Alec Burks an extension for 4 years, $42 mil.

No comment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It's a gamble obviously.

His upside could be 10.5 million though. Cap is going up and he's on and upward trajectory. Time will tell. Everyone said the Demar contract was awful and he grew into it nicely.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Notorious said:


> So the Jazz just gave Alec Burks an extension for 4 years, $42 mil.
> 
> No comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


With the cap going up, $10.5M is the new $6.5M. Not a back-breaking signing. If his development stagnates any time between now and the third year of that deal, they'll look to trade him.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

That's the thing with NBA contracts. If you don't forecast and try to let players grow into their contracts you end up having to pay far more later. Some guys don't work out obviously but you have to take chances.


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Well yeah I know they're paying on potential but I'm pretty shocked he got that much. I feel like they kinda bid against themselves.

Klay Thompson & Bradley Beal's agents grinning from ear to ear right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Chrome said:


> If only they hadn't traded a certain someone. :harden


You can say that but could they have even afforded Durant Westbrook Ibaka and Harden?


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Scotty boy should have went all Popovich on their ass and force them to take lesser money


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Lol @ JSmoove & Faried beefing. Faried said Smoove shot 25 pts but he also shot the Pistons out of the game. And Smoove said Faried is scared of him.

Bulls/Cavs and Suns/Spurs should be fun to watch tn


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> i dont think flip sanders was the right coach for him.


*They said the same thing about Bill Self at Kansas. I think that excuse has run it's course for Wiggins. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

^you mean his self's system which prioritizes ball movement and utilizies every player rather than showcases superstar talent, which he himself even said? we're 2 games in, please calm the fuck down about things running its course. flip saunders is not a good basketball coach and struggled mightily with a young washington roster, this has nothing to do with what he did at college as that's irrelevant at this point, i was just saying Flip isn't a good coach in just about any situation. he hired himself btw, so it's not like he was picked by anyone to run the team, he just gave himself the privilege. 



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> It's funny how people usually blame the coaches whenever things go wrong. Flip isn't even that bad of a coach. Wiggins didn't even play bad aside from the 1st quarter. Flip gave Wiggins the starting job over Corey Brewer so he obviously has faith on him.
> 
> And Flip sucks because of his postseason performance but in terms of regular season, he's pretty good. Flip is not the reason that Wiggins still doesn't have NBA level handles yet and it was even apparent in summer league so his athleticism isn't being utilized in offense yet. And like someone mentioned, he is usually passive and right now, he has confidence issues even just from his free throws but the reason he's number 1 pick is his potential. Tournament performance doesn't determine your draft number otherwise Corey Brewer would've been number 1 pick in 2007 so it's not surprising that he hasn't scored double digits yet and it's the reason that people were saying that Parker was more NBA ready than him. Wiggins will be fine. He would've played like that with any other coach.


flip is an awful coach. especially when it comes to developing young teams as we saw in washington. not sure why you think he's good whatsoever, but ya, he's definitely not going to aid in Wiggin's progression.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Gonna come to Flip's defense about Washington. Washington was a fucking mess when Flip was there. Outside of Wall it was a bunch of knuckleheads and selfish players. JaVale McGee, Andray Blatche, Gilbert Arenas, Nick Young, Jordan Crawford, etc. Guys who have gone on to other teams and proven to be just as much of idiots as they were when they were in Washington.

I don't really care for Flip at all but Washington was a disaster for more reasons than just him. Even after he got fired it was pretty much the same with Wittman running the team. Things didn't turn around until Wall matured, they drafted Beal, got rid of all the knuckleheads and traded for Nene/Gortat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Blatche/Young are fine. And Flip certainly didnt help them, he's just not that good of a coach aside from what he did with an already championship squad in detroit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Of all people you're defending Blatche? He's a massive idiot. Talented but a moron. There's a reason why he's out of the league. Nick Young is stupid too.

Wiggins certainly hasn't been impressive thus far but it's been two games and he hasn't gotten significant run, nothing to panic about.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Thompson signs 4 year max extension w/ Warriors, neither side has the option to opt out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

^yes :mark: :mark: :mark:


Young was fine for us last year. he can be a chucker, but i dont think it's fair to say he's been awful everywhere. he did good with the clips too.


blatche did well with the nets. i dont recall many reported problems.


and im not panicking about Wiggins, i just dont think highly of flip as a coach(or as a GM for that matter). him not playing Wiggins at all in the 4th quarter of games doesnt help my impressions of him either.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I can't speak on yesterday's game since I only saw the last 5 minutes or so but against Memphis Wiggins didn't play in the 4th because he was in foul trouble and Shabazz was playing better. Against Detroit I'd assume Flip liked the Rubio/Mo backcourt and decided to keep going with them down the stretch which worked out for them.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

You mean that Washington team had Andray Blatche, Javale McGee, and Nick Young all on the same team. Please think about that for a second. You're telling me that all 3 of those guys could've been an All-Star if it wasn't for Flip? 

Flip gets a lot of flak for his postseason shortcomings but he's decent in regular season much like George Karl. His problems doesn't include not playing rookies. He coached with the Timberwolves with Garnett And Marbury in their rebuilding years and they were able to pan out (well Marbury left but he played well there). 

I mean he gave Wiggins the starting job over Brewer. Did you even watch the game? What did Flip do to Wiggins exactly? Did Flip also make Wiggins miss 3 free throws? It's like you're expecting Wiggins to average 15 points when it's clear that most of his game aside from athleticism isn't NBA ready yet. I mean nobody should be surprised that Wiggins hasn't scored 10 points.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

i have no idea where you guys are getting this random assumptions from.

my POINT: *FLIP SAUNDERS IS NOT THAT GOOD OF A COACH.*

he isnt the cause of Wiggin's performance in either game, i just have a low opinion of him as a coach.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

*I'm not sure how he played in college is irrelevant since he's playing the exact same way in the pros. Maybe that's just going to be the way he plays. :draper2 Sooner or later you have to blame him instead of blaming the coach.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

im not blaming the coach, im calling the coach awful.

college play means nothing at the nba level. this pretty well known. he's being passive, ya, but that doesnt have anything to do with college.


also "at some point" :ti, we're 2 games into his rookie season. that's like saying randle is the new Oden because he's already out for the year.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

How is he not a good coach exactly? I don't think he's good but for much different reasons than yours. You're acting as if he's a Mike Brown and that he held back McGee from becoming an All-Star


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

he doesnt do anything to make the team itself better. he doesnt maximize his roster's talents and coming up short in the East repeatedly doesnt help his cause. the guy just isnt special in any way.


----------



## JM

What could he do to maximize his teams abilities?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

that mostly comes down to the schemes you create both offensively/defensively, ball movement, etc. that's kind of a silly question, certain coaches can maximize their rosters ability regardless of who they have. Rick Carlisle does this better than anyone imo. even pringles can do this, albeit only on the offensive end.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So he's a bad coach because he's not good at coaching. Alright. That totally explains it.

Yeah and let's ignore how the Wolves only missed 2 playoff seasons with him as a coach in 9 years with one being in KG's rookie season and the other one where the team just sucked because everybody left and the lost draft picks. And the teams he lost in the conference finals included the ShaKobe Lakers, the 2008 Celtics, and the LeBron playing like Jordan Cavs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> So he's a bad coach because he's not good at coaching. Alright. That totally explains it.
> 
> Yeah and let's ignore how the Wolves only missed 2 playoff seasons with him as a coach in 9 years with one being in KG's rookie season and the other one where the team just sucked because everybody left and the lost draft picks. And the teams he lost in the conference finals included the ShaKobe Lakers, the 2008 Celtics, and the LeBron playing like Jordan Cavs.


The Timberwolves had very little postseason success and he only made it to the WCF once with KG all those years. Sure other variables, like sanctions imposed on them and Marbury leaving didnt help, but he was hardly excellent with them.

He took a team that won the title and failed to make it to the Finals again. That Cavs team in particular was very beatable and yet he couldnt stop Lebron from dominating and yet in the very next series the Spurs wiped them out with the ease. This was a team that took the Spurs to 7 just 2 years earlier.


Are you guys seriously arguing that Flip is a good coach that just happened to fail to meet expectations everywhere he went? :kobe8


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

And Varejao just got his extension.. 

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/releases/varejao-extension-141031


----------



## JM

Kobe. said:


> that mostly comes down to the schemes you create both offensively/defensively, ball movement, etc. that's kind of a silly question, certain coaches can maximize their rosters ability regardless of who they have. Rick Carlisle does this better than anyone imo. even pringles can do this, albeit only on the offensive end.



A little more specifically would be good. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

any type of counter argument would be nice. im not going to go through a lot of effort arguing that Flip isn't that good of a coach unless you have some opposition to bring up. do you disagree, do you think flip is a good coach?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Butler rejected the Bulls' final offer. :kobe2

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/jimmy-butler-rejects-bulls--final-offer--plans-to-enter-restricted-free-agency-205721009.html


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> The Timberwolves had very little postseason success and he only made it to the WCF once with KG all those years. Sure other variables, like sanctions imposed on them and Marbury leaving didnt help, but he was hardly excellent with them.
> 
> He took a team that won the title and failed to make it to the Finals again. That Cavs team in particular was very beatable and yet he couldnt stop Lebron from dominating and yet in the very next series the Spurs wiped them out with the ease. This was a team that took the Spurs to 7 just 2 years earlier.
> 
> 
> Are you guys seriously arguing that Flip is a good coach that just happened to fail to meet expectations everywhere he went? :kobe8


Like I said, he's a good regular season coach. He'd get you 50 wins easily even with an average roster.

But the reasons you stated were not a good testament to his coaching abilities. KG barely had any help in his Timberwolves tenure. He finally had help in 2004 and that was probably the only season where they had huge expectation but Cassell's injury was a huge factor in their 2004 loss which could've been otherwise a finals appearance finally for Flip. And then Sprewell being a diva with the contract extension dispute and the draft pick loss contributed to his 2005 firing.

And don't forget that the 2005 Pistons had Big Ben while the 2007 Pistons had a broken down Webber replacing him. 

But my point is that he's not a bad coach. He's definitely not a championship coach but he's nowhere near a bad one. He's not gonna hold back Wiggins or anything otherwise KG wouldn't have become the player he is today. You're just making up excuses for Wiggins. And the worst thing is that Wiggins isn't even playing bad. You're just expecting way to much from him. Not one Timberwolves fan hasn't even blamed Flip for Wiggins' slow start and they know more about the Wolves more than you or me.


----------



## JM

Kobe. said:


> any type of counter argument would be nice. im not going to go through a lot of effort arguing that Flip isn't that good of a coach unless you have some opposition to bring up. do you disagree, do you think flip is a good coach?



I don't really disagree with you. I was just expecting some specific examples of things he should have done differently. I'm not sure he's really done anything wrong so far this season. If he's still not giving wiggins 4th quarter time 2 months from now then we'd have something to talk about. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Kevin Love can average like 30 PPG and 15 RPG with Cleveland, but he won't, because their coach is going to focus too much on getting LeBron the ball. Love is going to be open so much it's ridiculous.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM's Daddy said:


> Kevin Love can average like 30 PPG and 15 RPG with Cleveland, but he won't, because their coach is going to focus too much on getting LeBron the ball. Love is going to be open so much it's ridiculous.


I'm pretty if anybody averages 30 points in that Cavs team, then the coach is screwing up and it's gonna result in losses. And last time I checked, the Cavs fired Mike Brown.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> I don't really disagree with you. I was just expecting some specific examples of things he should have done differently. I'm not sure he's really done anything wrong so far this season. If he's still not giving wiggins 4th quarter time 2 months from now then we'd have something to talk about.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


But the reason Wiggins hasn't played in the 4th so far is because other players outplayed him. Flip is trying to win and he put what he felt was the best performing lineup in the game down the stretch. If 2 months from now that's still the case would the blame be on Flip or would it be that Wiggins isn't good as thought?

But like I said earlier, I think this is all premature and that Wiggins will be fine in the long run.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Lol @ people hating on Klay's deal and trying to compare his numbers to Harden. 

No I don't think he's better offensively than Harden, but I would take him overall. Numbers aren't a fair comparison because Harden SHOULD have the most points scored on his team, Klay plays alongside Steph and Lee who also score in large bunches. As well as guys like Iggy and Draymoney.


----------



## JM

Notorious said:


> But the reason Wiggins hasn't played in the 4th so far is because other players outplayed him. Flip is trying to win and he put what he felt was the best performing lineup in the game down the stretch. If 2 months from now that's still the case would the blame be on Flip or would it be that Wiggins isn't good as thought?
> 
> But like I said earlier, I think this is all premature and that Wiggins will be fine in the long run.



flip should be testing Wiggins in pressure situations. Not initially but as the season progresses. Out of the gate he needs to give him time to get comfortable and build confidence. Minnesota is not in a position to win. Coming 11th or 15th doesn't really matter. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Give Jimmy his money plz Bulls


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Klay is the best all around SG in the league and there is no discussion

No one has as many 3's in their first 3 seasons and he's an above average defender, no one else can offer those kind of skills.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Harden's numbers in OKC as a third option behind Westbrook and Durant is almost similar to Klay Thompsons' number right now as a second option behind Curry..

Yeah Klay's decent but he won't produce James Harden numbers if he's the first option on the team. Too limited.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

klay isn't that great of a defender. he's definitely overhyped on that end and can be shut down offensively if you take away the three and his ability to drive in. he won't give you assists, rebounds, or any other stats beside points so you can't exactly say he's the best all around sg in the league. :kobe




The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Like I said, he's a good regular season coach. He'd get you 50 wins easily even with an average roster.
> 
> But the reasons you stated were not a good testament to his coaching abilities. KG barely had any help in his Timberwolves tenure. He finally had help in 2004 and that was probably the only season where they had huge expectation but Cassell's injury was a huge factor in their 2004 loss which could've been otherwise a finals appearance finally for Flip. And then Sprewell being a diva with the contract extension dispute and the draft pick loss contributed to his 2005 firing.
> 
> And don't forget that the 2005 Pistons had Big Ben while the 2007 Pistons had a broken down Webber replacing him.
> 
> But my point is that he's not a bad coach. He's definitely not a championship coach but he's nowhere near a bad one. He's not gonna hold back Wiggins or anything otherwise KG wouldn't have become the player he is today. You're just making up excuses for Wiggins. And the worst thing is that Wiggins isn't even playing bad. You're just expecting way to much from him. Not one Timberwolves fan hasn't even blamed Flip for Wiggins' slow start and they know more about the Wolves more than you or me.


being a good regular season coach with good players means little to me. the wolves didn't have the best teams when they had KG, but they were definitely capable more than what they achieved(which was barely any postseason trips past round 1). that's the exact same reason why i wouldnt want karl as my team's coach. regular season success means only so much when you're consistently outcoached in the playoffs. i just dont see much reason for flip as a coach tbh, this team isn't going to compete and it's more important to develop the younger guys than try desperately to fight for that 8th seed which is what it looks like they're doing. 

can you please quote me where I blamed Saunders for anything to do with Wiggins? plz. i havent said this nor have i watched those games so i can't even make that opinion. i just dont like him as a coach, have said this multiple times, and said that's why i'd prefer someone else coaching the timberwolves. this has absolutely nothing to do with Wiggin's performance thus far, i even said myself it's 2 games in and there's no reason to panic. right now flip is the coach as well as his own boss, that's never a good scenario for a team as proper accountability is never taken.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

You can shut him down if you shut down his ability to shoot and drive? lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

um, yes. he can't post up, he can't get it done with the triple threat, he won't make you uneasy by driving and having the possibility of him hitting the open player with a pass, etc. he doesn't do much with the ball. he knocks down open 3s, he can drive a bit to score, but he's not some all star scorer with an array of moves and options on the offensive end. like assassin said, as a first option on a team he wouldn't be nearly as good and teams could quickly shut him down just by zoning in on him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Harden's numbers in OKC as a third option behind Westbrook and Durant is almost similar to Klay Thompsons' number right now as a second option behind Curry..
> 
> Yeah Klay's decent but he won't produce James Harden numbers if he's the first option on the team. Too limited.


There's almost not a single person that thought Harden was going to amount into a great first option. It's when he started going ham in the season that everyone payed attention to the numbers he was dropping and was like wow Houston actually made a good move.

There's ZERO point in debating whether Klay can be the #1 option because we won't be able to know for ourselves. If Curry ever has to miss a game this season (god forbid) and Klay is there, then yeah it's up for an interesting discussion to see how he does. 

I still give #1 to Harden, but Klay is top 2 for sure.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It's pretty hard to shut down someone's ability to shoot and drive in the NBA. You either sag a bit to give him the shot and contest or you man up and force him to drive.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Then why bring up Flip at all when we're talking about Wiggins? Like really, I don't understand. Nobody even brought up Flip until you did. Right now, Wiggins is having a slow start which most people should expect and you just bring up Flip not being a good fit for him.

And like I said, he's not a championship coach but it doesn't mean he's a bad one either. 

And Flip is making Wiggins earn his minutes. It's better than letting him play just because of his name. He didn't play that well so he got benched in the 4th because other players like Brewer, Mo and Rubio who were playing better. It's not like he played 4 minutes either, he got 23 minutes which was as much as Mo who played much better than him. Flip is using a 10 man rotation right now so of course it's gonna be difficult to find major minutes for anyone. And it's not like Wiggins is the only young player they have either. There's also Rubio, Dieng, Bennett. Like I seriously see no problem with this. They aren't gonna try to blatantly tank. And they're not being "desperate" to get in the playoffs either. Nobody played more than 35 minutes.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> um, yes. he can't post up, he can't get it done with the triple threat, he won't make you uneasy by driving and having the possibility of him hitting the open player with a pass, etc. he doesn't do much with the ball. he knocks down open 3s, he can drive a bit to score, but he's not some all star scorer with an array of moves and options on the offensive end. like assassin said, as a first option on a team he wouldn't be nearly as good and teams could quickly shut him down just by zoning in on him.


Idk if you even watch Warriors games but I guess you should see how he does tomorrow if watching him shit on Kobe in preseason wasn't enough for you.

Klay can post up, and he can dish out. Everybody has this thought process that Steph and Klay live and die by the three. Sure they don't finish with a slam like Westbrook, Rose, etc, but they can finish at the rim no problem, their shooting is just their deadliest arsenal.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> There's almost not a single person that thought Harden was going to amount into a great first option. It's when he started going ham in the season that everyone payed attention to the numbers he was dropping and was like wow Houston actually made a good move.
> 
> There's ZERO point in debating whether Klay can be the #1 option because we won't be able to know for ourselves. If Curry ever has to miss a game this season (god forbid) and Klay is there, then yeah it's up for an interesting discussion to see how he does.
> 
> I still give #1 to Harden, but Klay is top 2 for sure.


Except Harden actually has a versatile offensive game compared to Klay.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Derozan is better. Wade is better. Lance is better. I'd agree to top 5.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Idk if you even watch Warriors games but I guess you should see how he does tomorrow if *watching him shit on Kobe in preseason wasn't enough for you.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Idk if you even watch Warriors games but I guess you should see how he does tomorrow if watching him shit on Kobe in preseason wasn't enough for you.
> 
> Klay can post up, and he can dish out. Everybody has this thought process that Steph and Klay live and die by the three. Sure they don't finish with a slam like Westbrook, Rose, etc, but they can finish at the rim no problem, their shooting is just their deadliest arsenal.


he's averaged 2 assists per game in his career. he can't dish. he has averaged 2 FTA per game. he's cant draw fouls. he's not a triple threat player. he can't post up and nothing of what i've seen of his footwork is impressive. what i said was accurate based on everything i've seen from him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Except Harden actually has a versatile offensive game compared to Klay.


I already said I take Harden first. But you're not giving Klay's offense enough credit. Klay is better overall, Harden is a better scoring option.



JM said:


> Derozan is better. Wade is better. Lance is better. I'd agree to top 5.


Current Wade is not better. The only category I give DeRozan a major upperhand in is his ball handling, it's amazing compared to Klay's. DeRozan's shot selection is so ass, going off his game against Atlanta, and he's too emotional if the game isn't going his way. Lance is in my top 5 for sure, but I would not take him over Thompson at all.

1) James Harden
2) Klay Thompson
3) DeMar DeRozan
4) Lance Stephenson
5) Monta Ellis

in my opinion.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> he's averaged 2 assists per game in his career. he can't dish. he has averaged 2 FTA per game. he's cant draw fouls. he's not a triple threat player. he can't post up and nothing of what i've seen of his footwork is impressive. what i said was accurate based on everything i've seen from him.


Everything you've seen or everything you've managed to pull up from your stats website?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I forgot about Monta. Derozan is still fighting off things that were said about him 3 years ago. His shot selection has improved immensely. He's a better passer, he's a better rebounder, he is FAR more assertive. His shot off the dribble is better. He can get to rim easier (because he's assertive). Most of these are a wash too.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

And when Wade plays he is still elite. The guy is limited but in a single isolated game, I'd take Wade every time right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> I forgot about Monta. Derozan is still fighting off things that were said about him 3 years ago. His shot selection has improved immensely. He's a better passer, he's a better rebounder, he is FAR more assertive. His shot off the dribble is better. He can get to rim easier (because he's assertive). Most of these are a wash too.


Yeah it has gotten better but I'm pretty sure you watched the Atlanta game and cringed at almost every shot that he took. I already gave his ball handling credibility. Iuno we'll see as the season goes on though to judge on passing and rebounding. We can go off last years numbers sure, but I'm talking about post-Team USA Klay which in my opinion, helped him out tremendously.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It was the first game of the season...

I'm pretty sure at least 4 of his FG attempts he was fouled and didn't get a call.

Derozan still has a problem with packing it in after he thinks he gets fouled. Most of the time he is but you aren't always going to get calls. Definitely affects his FG% as he just throws it up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Everything you've seen or everything you've managed to pull up from your stats website?


lel ive seen quite a bit of klay the past 2 seasons. he is a very limited player as far as im concerned and he's nothing to show me otherwise. he's not going to beat you in multiple ways, he has his specialties and that seems to be it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Btw to kind of be fair, I think Klays numbers obviously take a hit when you have great passers in Iggy, Curry, Bogut, and great rebounders in Bogut, Lee, Draymond.

I want to bring up that Klay had 9/10 from the line in the Sac game but that game was ridiculously filled with fouls. I hope he can continue getting to the line this season. He did have the most assists on the team that night with 6 though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> It was the first game of the season...
> 
> I'm pretty sure at least 4 of his FG attempts he was fouled and didn't get a call.
> 
> Derozan still has a problem with packing it in after he thinks he gets fouled. Most of the time he is but you aren't always going to get calls. Definitely affects his FG% as he just throws it up.


Yeah I know, lets just give it a month or two and re-flourish this discussion.

I think this will be Klay's breakout season, so we can compare his and DeRozan's numbers when we get past a few more games.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

:mark:


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

First week of the season I'm already excited by a big game. Nice to see Derek Rose play well. He looks better than he did any point last season.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

:rose3 lookin' good so far.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I love what I'm seeing.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Dammit, who's idea is it to keep putting the Lakers on national tv?


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Continuation or not? He did get it off without dribbling but aren't you suppose to be in the act of shooting? 

Anyways, it's not serious but it's not a good sign that second game of the season and Derrick Rose is not finishing the game.


----------



## ABAS

If you're going to foul LeBron on a fast break fucking kill him so he can't get an and 1.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM's Daddy said:


> If you're going to foul LeBron on a fast break fucking kill him so he can't get an and 1.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Then you risk getting called for a flagrant. It takes a lot of force to stop Lebron when he's moving that fast.


----------



## ABAS

Stall_19 said:


> Then you risk getting called for a flagrant. It takes a lot of force to stop Lebron when he's moving that fast.



Then give him the basket. Rather give 2 than 3.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

save_us


----------



## WWE

What is the difference between restricted and unrestricted free agency?


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Snell and Gibson's dumbass fouls killed us when were up in the final minure of regulation. Also Thompson.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



WWE said:


> What is the difference between restricted and unrestricted free agency?


With restricted free agency the team gets the opportunity to match any offers the free agent gets.


----------



## WWE

Oh shit so if the person was an unrestricted free agent the team pretty much let him go?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

JABARI with his first NBA double-double :banderas


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'll meet you back in the wf chat tmr Kobe. so we can hold hands and pray for Kobe while GS slaps them up


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



WWE said:


> Oh shit so if the person was an unrestricted free agent the team pretty much let him go?


No. Players are only Restricted once their rookie contracts expire. Gordon Hayward is a prime example - his rookie contract expired this past offseason, he signed with Charlotte, but since he was restricted, Utah was able to match the contract and keep him. Guys like LeBron/Wade/Bosh/etc were unrestricted.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> I'll meet you back in the wf chat tmr Kobe. so we can hold hands and pray for Kobe while GS slaps them up


i'll meet you back in there in the playoffs, when your team fails to get past the second round again. and by your team, i mean all of them. :kobe9


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Amazing. :lmao










Final 8:19 without a point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

they aint even trying brah.


KOBE looks like kobe. :jose too bad the team is terrible beyond comprehension.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Tristan Thompson absolutely obliterated Bulls frontcourt. WOn the game for the Cavs. FUCK


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

KOBE FUCKING BRYANT. ALL DAY. KEEPING US IN THE GAME WITH SCORING AND PASSING. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

BLACK MAMBA killing it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> i'll meet you back in there in the playoffs, when your team fails to get past the second round again. and by your team, i mean all of them. :kobe9


but ur team not even making playoffs wut i dun get it :rose2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Rudy Gay finished w/ 40 pts oooooo


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> but ur team not even making playoffs wut i dun get it :rose2


my team actually has a history of success. your teams have jack. i'm fine with another top pick this season, i hope you enjoy another season stopped short. :toomanykobes


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> my team actually has a history of success. your teams have jack. i'm fine with another top pick this season, i hope you enjoy another season stopped short. :toomanykobes


History is just that, history. It's irrelevant to the current Lakers team that's been shit for the past 3 or so years :shrug

Holla when GS makes conference finals doe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

"last 3 years or so" and i believe the year before that, 2010, they won a title. 2011 they got to the second round. 2013 they made the playoffs. last year they went into the lottery. man, our shit seasons our basically as good as the warriors best seasons, eh? :ti


good effort by the lakers tonight. kobe cant go one on one over and over in the end like that if we want to win. we were doing a good job as the ball was flowing around, but i think it stopped too much on him there at the end. other players being passive with their shot, like hill, didn't help. if your open you gotta shoot.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Horrible about Randle, sickening. Was looking forward to him and Blake tonight all week. Solid win for the Lakeshow however. 

Close call with Derrick Rose tonight. Hopefully this guy can make the entire season without something serious.

Oh and






Ughhh. :mark:

Was shocked when we cut Khem Birch because I thought he did enough to make the roster, at least over Hamilton, but super excited he is with us in the D-League. Tyler Johnson as well. Two guys who have a lot of room to grow but showed a lot of promise. The Justin Hamilton experience I thought for sure was donezo but, for some reason, he remains when I was for sure one of those two would get his spot; mainly Birch. Dawkins impressed me going back to Duke and I'm glad he made the 15. The young core of this team is full of potential.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

What's wrong with the Clippers lol? First, they almost lost to the Westbrook and Durant-less Thunder and now they almost lost to the Lakers?? 

Thompson with a monster game. 12 offensive rebounds while only defensive ones, incredible. But the Cavs still should've picked Jonas over him.


----------



## Drago

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Zen said:


> Tristan Thompson absolutely obliterated Bulls frontcourt. WOn the game for the Cavs. FUCK


Spot on, just watched replay game with my brother - Thompson was an absolute beast.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Sagat said:


> Spot on, just watched replay game with my brother - Thompson was an absolute beast.


Yea some crazy stat where he had almost as muhc if not more offensive rebounds than the Bulls team


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



RetepAdam. said:


> Amazing. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final 8:19 without a point.


:lmao This is simply wonderful. 

Looking forward to going to WARRIORS Opening Night (at home) tonight! :mark:


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Who cares about the Lakers. KOBE is all that matters. I feel like a schoolgirl cheering him on so much. I'm just happy that he returned at a high level.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*






:drake1

Time for Kobe to go into business for himself and focus on passing Malone in the all time scorers list (Kareem might be a step too far :hmm No point in him killing himself trying to carry these bums and risking another injury


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Any news on :rose1?


----------



## Arcade

CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


>


:Jordan

I wouldn't be surprised if the Lakers end up being the worst team in the league this season.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I don't wanna see Rose anywhere near the team tonight

In fact, I'd let him sit out the next three games after tonight too just so he can get his ankle back to 100% (Orlando, @Bucks, @Sixers)

Would allow more minutes for brother Snell


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> :drake1
> 
> Time for Kobe to go into business for himself and focus on passing Malone in the all time scorers list (Kareem might be a step too far :hmm No point in him killing himself trying to carry these bums and risking another injury


you say this after our best game of the season and a game that kobe arguably cost us in the end? :drake1


hill was killing, lin was killing it, and even ed davis was doing well. that play was an awful miscue, but notice how we were actually WINNING.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So Westbrook will be out for at least one month. I'll tell ya, the Thunder are gonna be the 7th seed from hell come April.



Joel said:


> Any news on :rose1?


It's a minor injury. But since it's Rose people are acting like he tore his ACL again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

RIP that one top 4 seed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

This could be a blessing in disguise for the Thunder though. Forces the young guys (Jackson & Lamb when they get back, PJ3, Roberson, Adams, etc) to step up and could help them in the long run once Durant & Russ get back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I said that before when Durant went out and you disagreed. :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> you say this after our best game of the season and a game that kobe arguably cost us in the end? :drake1
> 
> hill was killing, lin was killing it, and even ed davis was doing well. that play was an awful miscue, but notice how we were actually WINNING.


At like 4am in the morning, I ain't interested in Lakers winning games, I just wanna see Kobe go points crazy :shrug











Notorious said:


> It's a minor injury. But since it's Rose people are acting like he tore his ACL again.


It scared me, breh


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Bulls should hold Rose out tonight and let him back in the lineup Tuesday when they play the Magic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> I said that before when Durant went out and you disagreed. :side:


I said I didn't think they were good but you were right and I was wrong, I've liked what I've seen from them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

no one is right or wrong yet. we'll see how they play for this month, but i'm hoping perry jones or adams or one of their young guys break out. i dont think i've ever seen a situation like this before, where a top caliber team loses both of its superstars for the first month of the season. it's a weird kind of exciting.


----------



## watts63

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'm in tears right now LMAO.


----------



## Xile44

KG in his 20th season gave the lengthy pistons 18 Points and 14 Boards 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wiggins isn't passive. they dont pass him the ball. when he has it, he's attacked this game, even done some good dribbling moves to get open. his athleticism and defense this game tho. :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

JABARI with back-to-back double-doubles :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

K MART. BURYING THE BULLS.

...

Wow Wiggins with the rookie moment.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

LOL WIGGINS.

:butler


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

that's a rookie for ya. Solid play overall on defense tonight, but he bit on those pumps a couple of times.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

:butler taking the rookie to school.


----------



## ABAS

Bosh all like, LeBron gone? Time to go ham. Also, 76ers tanking again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So Phoenix logic, beat Spurs, get 20'ed by Utah next night, nice


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

THERE WILL ONLY BE ONE EASTERN CONFERENCE UNBEATEN COME TOMORROW NIGHT

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*






Nelly and Ginobili :lmao and that Bosh bit at the end :lmao


Ah my Sixers.... 0-3 right now. Let's keep the streak alive and go 0-30 :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Jimmy Butler looked like Kobe at the end.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Headliner said:


> Who cares about the Lakers. KOBE is all that matters. I feel like a schoolgirl cheering him on so much. I'm just happy that he returned at a high level.


You actually doubted he would?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

This Lakers/Warriors game is so good.


----------



## Arcade

DashingRKO said:


> Nelly and Ginobili :lmao and that Bosh bit at the end :lmao
> 
> 
> Ah my Sixers.... 0-3 right now. Let's keep the streak alive and go 0-30 :mark:


Still pissed off at the Pistons for ending that legendary streak last year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Curry finished with 31..

BUT KLAY THOMPSON FINISHED WITH 41

EARNING DAT MAX


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

As for Kobe, he looks close to the KOBE of 2006 again. Unfortunately, the Lakers do to0.

lmao @ off at Bosh and Nelly.

btw: How fucking rough is this Lakers' schedule? Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Inb4 Klay becomes fat off that contract :jordan


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



DDMac said:


> As for Kobe, he looks close to the KOBE of 2006 again. Unfortunately, the Lakers do to0.
> 
> lmao @ off at Bosh and Nelly.
> 
> btw: How fucking rough is this Lakers' schedule? Jesus fucking Christ.


at times. other times he looks short on his jumper and just plain tired. he needs to stop doing heat checks from 3 and needs to start driving more if at all possible because taking jumpers all game isn't going to cut it.


jordan fucking hill though. he's been on fire as of late and hopefully gets a bigger role in the offense because of it. he can hit that midrange jumper and he's capable of more.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> at times. other times he looks short on his jumper and just plain tired. he needs to stop doing heat checks from 3 and needs to start driving more if at all possible because taking jumpers all game isn't going to cut it.
> 
> 
> jordan fucking hill though. he's been on fire as of late and hopefully gets a bigger role in the offense because of it. he can hit that midrange jumper and he's capable of more.


WARRIORRSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> at times. other times he looks short on his jumper and just plain tired. he needs to stop doing heat checks from 3 and needs to start driving more if at all possible because taking jumpers all game isn't going to cut it.


I was engaging in hyperbole. He's never going to be _THAT_ guy again. idk if we'll EVER see that guy again for the next fifteen years. He can't get to the rim like he used to, though yes, I would like it if he moved a little further in.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> WARRIORRSSSSSSSSS


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Awesome game to be at! :mark: Have to give Kobe Bryant all due respect as always, the guy is as gritty as you'll find in this game, that one drive to the hoop late in the 2nd quarter was superlative going for the three-point play, and there were many more cases of him shining. And as *Magic* says, Jordan Hill is most impressive, definitely someone on whom the Lakers can rely.

But...

KLAY(ER) THOMSON. :curry BARNES. GREEN. BOGUT. IGGY. BARBOSA. FESTUS. TAKE A HOLIDAY. SPEIGHTS-JAM. 

WARRIORSSSSSSSSS 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

62 points in the paint, that's pretty cool for the Dubs. Anyway, fun game to attend.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Joel Anthony said:


> THERE WILL ONLY BE ONE EASTERN CONFERENCE UNBEATEN COME TOMORROW NIGHT
> 
> :mark:


DeRozan just commented on his and the Raptors' losing streak in Miami after their win today so expect the Raptors to play with a lot of intensity tomorrow


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Gasol is quietly averaging 24 points in 3 games so far. Small sample size obviously but he's on the best shape of his career plus it's his contract year.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I don't expect him and Toronto to come out any other way. Just glad we get a good test this early in the year. Washington was a fine one but with their injuries and suspensions, it wasn't the true Wizards. 

With Shawne Williams stretching the floor at the 4 and Bosh doing the same as the 5 I don't see Casey being able to get the matchups he wants without limiting Jonas' minutes, interested to see how he approaches the game tomorrow defensively. Both teams played tonight and will be traveling to Miami as the Heat head back from Philly, could be a sluggish start for both. Just glad McRoberts is back and got a few minutes to stretch his legs a bit, should be ready to open things up tomorrow night.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Raptors didn't beat the Miami once in their Big 3 era and haven't won in their home floor for 4 years which I'm pretty sure bothers DeRozan and the Raptors. And above all, Chris Bosh has yet to lose to his former team. 

Imagine if the post-LeBron era Cavs never beat Lebron, it would've definitely been an awful feeling for the team. DeRozan wouldn't have mentioned them at all if it wasn't a big deal. Miami might not feel the same way but the Raps definitely do.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Gasol is quietly averaging 24 points in 3 games so far. Small sample size obviously but he's on the best shape of his career plus it's his contract year.












Fuck another close game tonight, and for fucks sakes would someone please Pay Jimmy Buckets


----------



## Josh

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

buckets is going to the lakers

PACERS  

cant see them winning until denver in 6 games. maybe the jazz if hibbert starts scoring. need hill and west back too


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Zen said:


> Fuck another close game tonight, and for fucks sakes would someone please Pay Jimmy Buckets


He meant Marc Gasol. You should know he didn't mean Pau since you're a 'Bulls fan', Adrien Mercier.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Can the Bulls get good at rebounding plz? There were like three opportunities to get one just before that Kevin Martin 3 pointer at the end but their attempts were lelworthy

Need Noah to get back to full health and the others to step up too. Don't make me miss Boozer's rebounding :no:

Mirotic looked great in the first half. McBuckets' shooting was poor again, feel like he should just focus on getting to the basket to gain some confidence to begin with because right now he's just bricking threes

JIMMY :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Yeah, we're getting outrebounded by like 2 a game, and they gave the Timberwolves like 4 chances to hit a shot at the end there and eventually did. Rebounding is supposed to be one of this team's biggest strengths, so hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Looking back, 2011 was such a good draft class:

Kyrie Irving, Tristan Thompson, JONAS, Knight, Kemba, KLAY, Burks, Morris twins, Kawhi, Vucevic, Shumpert, Tobias Harris, MANNIMAL, Mirotic, Reggie Jackson, Norris Cole, JIMMY BUCKETS, PARSONS, Isaiah Thomas

god damn lol


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Can't take all these close ass Bulls games, n damn Jimmy _"Jordan"_ Buckets is definately leaving the team


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Bulls will just learn the hard way.


----------



## JM

Canadian if you're watching the game, this is why Wade is still elite.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> Canadian if you're watching the game, this is why Wade is still elite.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I watched the 1st quarter, yeah he's looking really good. 

Doesn't excuse his 4 for 18 from the night before against *Philly*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

2011 was thought of as really weak too iirc. :lol


Ya, wade has regressed but you can't just call him bad or anything of the sort until he consistently plays badly. he's still a top sg.


----------



## JM

*NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

This is a back to back too, he looks great. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Amir's ankle is made of glass. Love the guy but I wouldn't be bothered that much if they traded him away.


----------



## JM

NOTO Leo RAUTINS and Matt DEVLIN debated whether OLYNYK is the best passing big at half time today. Discuss.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> NOTO Leo RAUTINS and Matt DEVLIN debated whether OLYNYK is the best passing big at half time today. Discuss.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well if Leo thinks he's the best passer then he probably is.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Lebron makes everyone on the court better. except for any other superstar that play far worse and get all the flak for it because Lebron can't adjust to other players and play without the ball. :jordan


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

AHHHHH Golden State pulling out a tough win in a back to back in Portland. Clutch plays from Draymoney, Thompson, and Curry to win that.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

If I recall correctly, Bosh shot the ball better with LeBron on the floor from both the restricted area and in the 3 point land than without LeBron. Bosh went from being the 3rd option last season to now being the 1st option so of course his numbers are going to increase. It's like Ray Allen before he came to the Celtics where he was averaging 25 points in Seattle as the number 1 option but when he came to the Celtics, his numbers dipped considerably since his scoring responsibility decreased . No third option would average 25 points unless the team is scoring 120 points nightly and relying 3 people to score 90 points every game. 

And right now, I think that Marc and Noah are the best passing big men, Kelly is very good however and I think he will be in that list a few years from now but it's obvious there's bias in that answer due to Kelly being Canadian. One of the reason I can't take Leo seriously.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

He decimated Bosh's numbers and Wade's number because he never altered his role. He made them into vastly overqualified role players and that's the simple truth of the matter. You could tell whenever Lebron/wade missed games and bosh was apart of the game plan that he excelled at scoring and being aggressive. he was never given touches where he wanted them when lebron was around, he never got the plays he wanted when Lebron was around, and eventually he became a 3 point shooter/a haslem baseline jumper shooter. 

For all the credit Lebron gets for making his teammates better, and he certainly does with role players, I think he does just as much damage to fellow star players that *require* the ball to be most effective because Lebron doesn't often go without the ball in his hands and struggles when he does. 



Also I think cavs fucked up massively by not resigning Thompson before Varejao. 1) i dont know why they were so keen to resigning Varejao in the first place. I guess they want to get this team signed long term and develop some consistency with them, but he's an injury prone big man that's on the wrong side of 30 and 2) Thompson is now going to get some bonkers RFA offer from another team that Cavs will either be forced to match or watch him leave and they really can't let afford to let him leave.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> If I recall correctly, Bosh shot the ball better with LeBron on the floor from both the restricted area and in the 3 point land than without LeBron. Bosh went from being the 3rd option last season to now being the 1st option so of course his numbers are going to increase. It's like Ray Allen before he came to the Celtics where he was averaging 25 points in Seattle as the number 1 option but when he came to the Celtics, his numbers dipped considerably since his scoring responsibility decreased . No third option would average 25 points unless the team is scoring 120 points nightly and relying 3 people to score 90 points every game.
> 
> And right now, I think that Marc and Noah are the best passing big men, Kelly is very good however and I think he will be in that list a few years from now but it's obvious there's bias in that answer due to Kelly being Canadian. One of the reason I can't take Leo seriously.


Bogut is an amazing passer too, bias aside


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

all the white guys can pass. come on guys, this obvious. Pau is amazing as well btw.


McRoberts might be the best, he was rather impressive with his playmaking skills last season at least.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wade was averaging 25 points in their first season together; 1 point less than the last season he had without LeBron or Bosh. Injuries contributed more to Wade's decline in the 2013 and 2014 season than LeBron. I mean he averaged 15 points in the playoffs at 2013 playoffs and that's somehow LeBron's fault? 

And if Bosh is getting more shots than LeBron or Wade, then the Spo is an idiot. While Bosh was an All-Star, Wade and LeBron were top 5 players. And it's not like Bosh came to Miami to become the 1st or 2nd option, he went there fully knowing that he was gonna be the third option behind LeBron and Wade. He came to Miami to win championship and play with his friends, not to be the star. And it's not like Bosh averaged 10 points in Miami, he averaged 17 points as the third option which is extremely high for someone for his role and someone who only takes like 10 shots a game while making it to the All-Star game every year as well

Also, LeBron is the best player in the NBA during his time with Miami so why would you not want the ball in his hands? He was also one of the best scorers and he can find the open man when he gets double teamed. And above all, that system worked. They won 2 championship out of it when Wade was still decent and when he was healthy so what's the problem actually? Like I said, it's similar to what happened to Ray Allen in Boston, actually, all players of the Boston big 3 had their numbers dip when they played together. All of them were first options in their previous team and averaged over 20 points a game but it's not going to happen if they play together since there's only one ball. Everyone has to make adjustments whenever a superteam is formed, even LeBron made adjusments in Miami. Compare his numbers from Cleveland to Miami, which one is better? Cleveland. His FGA attempts dipped and even his APG since the ball was in his hands less than in Cleveland. But no doubt he was a better player in Miami. And same thing with Bosh, he's a better player now than in his Toronto days especially when he has added the 3 point shot to his arsenal

And Varejao's contract is probably a reward for his loyalty. He never complained during those awful years without Lebron nor did he ask for a trade. And their owner is willing to pay the extra luxury tax. I mean if he's gonna spend that much extra money to create this team, why stop right? I guess it's too much even with the new tv deal but the Cavs have already reportedly negotiated a contract with Thompson. Problem is, after the money that players like Faried, Burks, etc got, he's gonna want more so if he's gonna stay, they're most probably gonna have to overpay him which I think is not worth it. He's a good player but still has a lot of flaws so he's not worth that much money. An undersized PF that can only rebound is not worth that much and is replaceable. They should prioritize acquiring a rim protector than paying that much just to keep him.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Don't forget to add McRobert and Love to that list of big men that can pass. They're also white as well. One of the best passing big is also Vlade who is also white. And the best black passing big men right now is probably Horford and Garnett. Actually, what the hell is Joakim Noah? Is he black, white, or mixed?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Wade was averaging 25 points in their first season together; 1 point less than the last season he had without LeBron or Bosh. Injuries contributed more to Wade's decline in the 2013 and 2014 season than LeBron. I mean he averaged 15 points in the playoffs at 2013 playoffs and that's somehow LeBron's fault?
> 
> And if Bosh is getting more shots than LeBron or Wade, then the Spo is an idiot. While Bosh was an All-Star, Wade and LeBron were top 5 players. And it's not like Bosh came to Miami to become the 1st or 2nd option, he went there fully knowing that he was gonna be the third option behind LeBron and Wade. He came to Miami to win championship and play with his friends, not to be the star. And it's not like Bosh averaged 10 points in Miami, he averaged 17 points as the third option which is extremely high for someone for his role and someone who only takes like 10 shots a game while making it to the All-Star game every year as well
> 
> Also, LeBron is the best player in the NBA during his time with Miami so why would you not want the ball in his hands? He was also one of the best scorers and he can find the open man when he gets double teamed. And above all, that system worked. They won 2 championship out of it when Wade was still decent and when he was healthy so what's the problem actually? Like I said, it's similar to what happened to Ray Allen in Boston, actually, all players of the Boston big 3 had their numbers dip when they played together. All of them were first options in their previous team and averaged over 20 points a game but it's not going to happen if they play together since there's only one ball. Everyone has to make adjustments whenever a superteam is formed, even LeBron made adjusments in Miami. Compare his numbers from Cleveland to Miami, which one is better? Cleveland. His FGA attempts dipped and even his APG since the ball was in his hands less than in Cleveland. But no doubt he was a better player in Miami. And same thing with Bosh, he's a better player now than in his Toronto days especially when he has added the 3 point shot to his arsenal
> 
> And Varejao's contract is probably a reward for his loyalty. He never complained during those awful years without Lebron nor did he ask for a trade. And their owner is willing to pay the extra luxury tax. I mean if he's gonna spend that much extra money to create this team, why stop right? I guess it's too much even with the new tv deal but the Cavs have already reportedly negotiated a contract with Thompson. Problem is, after the money that players like Faried, Burks, etc got, he's gonna want more so if he's gonna stay, they're most probably gonna have to overpay him which I think is not worth it. He's a good player but still has a lot of flaws so he's not worth that much money. An undersized PF that can only rebound is not worth that much and is replaceable. They should prioritize acquiring a rim protector than paying that much just to keep him.




Again, this has little to do with numbers but just the fact you saw what Wade/Bosh became in that offense. It worked to a point, but Wade/Bosh were reduced to overqualified role players by the end of that run and that was in part because of Lebron and his/the team's unwilling to operate the system without the ball being in his hands. Bosh should have been given more opportunities, a bigger role, and helped run that offense. Instead he went further and further into that role I was talking about, the haslem baseline jump shooter/3 point shooter. Bosh can score from just about anywhere on the court, the extra shooting touch allowed him to be effective from anywhere, and yet he was rarely ever given the opportunity to work in the paint BECAUSE that was Lebron's "spot". Lebron needed the paint open to drive, he needed to post up, and he needed Bosh to be outside of it to give him that room and offer spacing. yes the spacing helped make that offense what it was, but again it limited what bosh was allowed to do and they never enlarged his role even when what they were doing became less and less effective. 

I'm not trying to take away anything from Lebron, except point out he doesn't make other star players better. that is a myth because what he's capable of doing to help make role players better. he is incredible at making a role player twice as amazing as they can be. he is not amazing at helping a star player be as a effective as possible. that's just my opinion on it. 

He's often compared to Bird and Magic and although I have very limited experience watching them in action(which i find is a shame, but i've enjoyed quite a few of their playoff performances), he does not compare to what they were able to do with their passing and freeing up their star players in those offenses. were those teams stacked beyond belief? yes. did that reduce everyone's production aside from theirs because they weren't the main stars? no, not at all. They were the main stars, the best players in the world, and they incorporated their fellow star players in ways that Lebron just doesn't. I'm not even going to get into it about Magic, anyone that compares Lebron's court vision/passing ability/and general playmaking skills to Magic is a moron that knows nothing at all about what Magic was capable of, but Bird, who I find is a better comparison, just did a better job of helping getting his teammates in situations where they could exceed without taking away from his own effectiveness.



Good point on Vag, that does make sense since the guy always stuck true to them I suppose, good or bad. Thompson is going to get paid and I'd be surprised if it isn't the Cavs paying him. Having the same agent as Lebron, the one that helped get Lebron back in Cleveland, is certainly going to play a big part.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

How come Wade wasn't an overqualified role player in 2011-2012 then? He was averaging more than 20 points in 3 seasons. He declined because of his knees, not because of LeBron. You're acting as if Wade has always struggled with Lebron. He was a top 3 player in 2011 and still a top 10 player in 2012-2013 but because he relied too much on athleticism and never really developed a consistent jump shot, his game aged really badly.

And coaches are the one that changes the players' game, not LeBron. His decision is definitely influenced by LeBron's playstyle to compliment his game better since he is their best scorer but don't forget that Wade also operates the same way so I don't know why you're only blaming LeBron and not Wade. And it's the coach's fault as well for not utilizing Bosh more then Wade struggled. In 2014 NBA finals for example, Bosh shot the ball 54% while Wade struggled badly yet Wade still took about 15 more shots than Bosh in that series. How is that LeBron's fault? I don't know why you are only blaming LeBron and not Wade for Bosh being underutilized when he didn't make any improvements on his jumper when it was nonexistant in the whole playoffs. It made the whole Heat offense worse since teams could sag off Wade and force him to shoot like what they do with Rondo. 

And like I said with Bosh, he's the third option. What third option would average that much points? Even Magic Johnson and Larry Bird didn't make their third option players average 20+ points (Byron Scott and Robert Parish/McHale)since you have to share the ball to everyone and not just 3 players and that was an era where the pace was incredibly high so teams had more shot attempts. And it's unfair to compare Lebron's Heat team to those Lakers and Celtics' team since they were built differently. The Heat team had 3 players who were first options in their first team colliding with each other while those Celtics and Lakers' team had their core playing with each other and playing the same role for years. The only exception was Kareem but he was still their first option when he first came there with Magic, Worthy and Scott. We don't know how McHale or Byron Scott would've played as a first option in their prime since they never left the team and were drafted there so it's unfair to compare.

I'm not saying LeBron's court vision is as good as Magic but I don't know why you're expecting 3 All-Stars in the same team to produce the same stats they had in their previous teams when they were first options. Like I said before, LeBron also had to make adjusments, not just Wade and Bosh albeit Bosh made the most adjusments.

Amd Thompson's most probably gone. If he wants more money, then there's not much Rich Paul can do. And it's better for Cleveland to let him walk than overpay him when they're still a solid rebounding team with Love/Varejao. They should just focus on grabbing a rim protector really.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

James Worthy, the lakers real third option, not bryon scott which is ridiculous, averaged 20 PPG on an amazing FG%. Mchale did as well.


Lebron never made his star teammates better. They got better shots due to the fact other stars were on the court and they couldn't be doubled, not to mention the spacing system allowed a lot of open shots for players, but Lebron's presence brought them down. You can pin it on this or that, but Lebron's ball dominating ways prevented Wade and Bosh to be as good as they could be. Wade adjusted to Lebron, and did so in a major way, by playing a big time second fiddle role to him. would getting a jumper of helped him? sure, but lebron learning how to play more off ball, like wade did, would have greatly helped wade and bosh have a bigger role in that offense.

there's a lot of factors as to why Bosh/Wade's numbers dipped, Lebron is one of them. I'm not saying it's entirely on him and the numbers were going to dip regardless, but Lebron didn't allow wade/bosh to play to the best of their abilities and that's one of the things he's always credited in doing. People were honestly saying Bosh was just no longer good, that he was no longer the player that he was in Toronto. That was the flak he was catching because of how reduced his role got in that offense and that's a direct result of Lebron's presence on the court not allowing him to play in the spots he's best at. And you say it worked ever so well, except it didn't at all in the finals when the Spurs ran through them and heat were reduced to "live and dying from lebron's production".


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

McHale was a 2nd option. Worthy started averaging 20 points as Kareem got older and started to decline. And we don't know how well they would've played as a first option on their own team since they never left in their prime. And they never had a team where 3 players were averaging 20 points. And that was an era where the pace was incredibly fast and teams were averaging 110 points. Bosh still put up respectable stats and was still an all-star. 

And how many times do I have to repeat it? Wade was fine from 2011-2012. I mean he averaged 25 points as the 2nd option in their first year when he was still in his prime and healthy. You're just basing this whole argument off on Wade's worst season that was caused by his injuries more so than playing with LeBron. His knees and the 2002 meniscus injury were the major reason for his decline. Did you not watch the playoffs at all? Wade was done. Even this season, he's only averaging 15 points so far. Wade got sagged off and couldn't even blow by people anymore. Hell, he even played well in the 2014 playoffs; he only struggled once he faced the Spurs.

And LeBron was never credited for making their numbers improve. He was credited for giving them open shots which he did but it's impossible for him to give everyone the same number of shots in a team with 3 all-stars. Everyone knew Bosh's number dipped but he was shooting in an absurd shooting % with LeBron on the floor which was what he did.

And you're seriously gonna blame the 2014 NBA finals on LeBron? Really? I said they were fine when Wade was still decent and healthy. Plus, their defense and lack of production from their supporting cast was the bigger issue. The Spurs were making history with their FG% and averaged 110 points.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'm not blaming the nba finals on Lebron, but if you think he's blame free when that entire offense revolved around him and offered no one else the ball then youre mistaken. Did he play well? He put up numbers. Numbers that didn't mean anything because they weren't helping his team. You know what a common knock on Kobe has been for years? He gets himself too involved in the offense and overtime other players just start standing around/feel like they're not doing anything. That's exactly what happened to the Heat. He was getting his own, but hardly did a thing to help the players around him get going. 


Lebron got no one open shots. The system got them open shots. Lebron doesn't improve the play of fellow of superstars. that's my entire point. everything points toward this being true. Wade never played well alongside Lebron, they never had great chemistry, they weren't cohesive, and a lot of it was because Lebron never played off the ball or to Wade's strength. Again, Lebron isn't the entire cause of wade's regression, i realize he's just getting older and his knees aren't holding up, but Lebron is APART of it. You keep acting as if I'm blaming this entirely on Lebron when I'm not, I'm just saying he doesn't make any stars around him better. They shoot better because they get more open shots, that isn't because Lebron is doing anything magical, there's just more players to cover on the court; any player can do that and even Kobe has done that for his teammates over the years.

If Lebron manages to improve the play of Kyrie/Love this year without taking away everything that makes them great then we'll talk, but that's what he did to Bosh and Wade regardless of how much you want to deny it. Lebron's inability or unwillingness to play off the ball limited Wade's ability to attack and be aggressive with the ball and instead settle for back cuts and random post ups. Lebron taking literally all of Bosh's sweet spots and reducing him to a shooter ruined his role in the offense, that is exactly what happened to Bosh. It had nothing to do with Wade, and still has nothing to do with Wade as he's fine now, and it wasn't because Bosh was the third star: Lebron presence didn't allow Bosh to work in the paint and didn't allow him to post up in the areas he wanted, he was reduced to being a shooter and complained several times about it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*






EARNIN DAT MAX CONTRACT :mark::mark::mark:

we need a :Klay smiley plz


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> AHHHHH Golden State pulling out a tough win in a back to back in Portland. Clutch plays from Draymoney, Thompson, and Curry to win that.


Indeed. 

It's also quite cool to have a bench that doesn't stink through the television screen this year.



> David Locke @Lockedonsports
> Follow
> Lots of Klay Thompson talk but the Warriors defense should be the story allowing 87.5 pts per 100 possessions in 1st 3 games


Kerr putting in that astonishingly effective defensive unit with about three minutes left in the third quarter while pulling Steph and Klay and keeping them off the court until there were roughly five minutes left to play in the fourth was brilliant. The game was tied at the point at which Kerr made the move, and the Warriors were only down by one point when the back court was bolstered by bringing :curry and Klay back into it. 

Lopez and Lillard had almost no chance against Bogut tonight, and Iggy and Livingston guarded the perimeter with stunning agility and quickness. Batum could only get off seven shots all night and made two. Draymond's sheer hustle knows no limits, he's the veritable beast.

The one-legged jumper by :curry2 on a sharp sideways angle was quite the highlight as well.

WARRIORS


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Just so we're clear, you guys know we're 3 games into an 82 game season where the first few weeks are usually completely irrelevant?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> Just so we're clear, you guys know we're 3 games into an 82 game season where the first few weeks are usually completely irrelevant?


:curry

There is sure to be some regression from this grand opening salvo to the season (some new part of Bogut's body will begin crumbling any week now) but this is a much better-coached team with a vastly stronger bench this season over last, so those are definitive positives. Everything else remains to be seen but nothing wrong with starting out hot. 

How David Lee will--or, perhaps, will not--fit into this picture once he returns is certainly a question mark.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Went to the Kings vs. Clippers game yesterday as I was in the area for the weekend. First regular season NBA game :mark:

BOOGIE :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



DesolationRow said:


> Indeed.
> 
> *It's also quite cool to have a bench that doesn't stink through the television screen this year.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr putting in that astonishingly effective defensive unit with about three minutes left in the third quarter while pulling Steph and Klay and keeping them off the court until there were roughly five minutes left to play in the fourth was brilliant. The game was tied at the point at which Kerr made the move, and the Warriors were only down by one point when the back court was bolstered by bringing :curry and Klay back into it.
> 
> Lopez and Lillard had almost no chance against Bogut tonight, and Iggy and Livingston guarded the perimeter with stunning agility and quickness. Batum could only get off seven shots all night and made two. Draymond's sheer hustle knows no limits, he's the veritable beast.
> 
> *The one-legged jumper by :curry2 on a sharp sideways angle was quite the highlight as well.*
> 
> WARRIORS


Yeah, my only problem is that it's like we have a strictly lockdown defense bench, minus Barbosa ofc. Cause think bout it, when Lee is back up in the line up, the line up off the bench is Livingston/Barbosa/Iggy/Draymoney/Ezeli, ALL DAT D, but they need to start producing more O too, I want to see a bit more out of Livingston. I know he's fresh recovering from an injury so I hope he gets it going over time. I love Ezeli though ahhh straight beasting.

The one-legged jumper made me cringe when I seen it but then I remembered this is Steph we're talking about.. was a sigh of relief when it dropped in LOL

Iguodala is also a possible 6th man of the year candidate :dance

and @Kobe. we dun cyar bruh, we're still playing w/o Lee and pulling out good wins. Klay has expanded his game and watching his progress and hype is great. Plus, I mean this is the West too, every game should matter, 2-3 games could be the difference between any seed *shrug*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I wasn't aware that playing without Lee is a bad thing. I'm pretty sure literally everything, eye test/statistics/advanced statistics, point the other direction. you should be blessed for this time without lee because kerr might see how much better draymond is.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> I wasn't aware that playing without Lee is a bad thing. I'm pretty sure literally everything, eye test/statistics/advanced statistics, point the other direction. you should be blessed for this time without lee because kerr might see how much better draymond is.


We've been getting murdered on the boards without Lee, and Curry and Klay could use Lee to take the scoring load off of them. As much as I love Draymond, he is a defensive juggernaut, he doesn't provide the scoring punch that Lee does down low. Maybe he'll develop into a better scorer, but as of right now we are hurting without Lee on the boards.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

You keep ignoring the fact that Wade was a top 10 player with Lebron from 2011-2012. How come Wade didn't struggle in 2011 and 2012 then? Stats dip for the top players when superteams like what also happened with the Celtics, but when players' stats dip to the point where they're not even playing like an All-Star, then maybe you should be looking at how they're playing and not who they're playing with. Bosh and Wade were still in their all-star form from 2011-2012; it was only until 2013 where they struggled mightily so how is it Lebron's fault actually.

You think in black and white when discussing basketball. . Is it really impossible that Wade would play so bad after he just got surgery in 2012 from his chronic knee problems, and after his 2002 meniscus surgery that would take its toll later on his career and after he played in 3 finals which causes fatigue? Nah, it must be LeBron's fault that he dropped that bad for not playing off the ball. Watch the NBA finals, how many wide open layups did Wade miss? How many times did Wade clank open jump shots? Show me a video breakdown actually of Lebron in 2014 hurting Wade's offense and not just videos of Wade playing like an old man. And if Kyrie and Love do struggle, then let's watch some games to learn why they're struggling instead of using correlation to make conclusions by saying that it's already LeBron's fault. Maybe they're missing open shots. Same with Wiggins. Just because he's not averaging 20 points like you're expecting him to be for some reason doesn't mean that there's something wrong with the coaching or his teammates. Maybe Wiggins is actually not playing well since his offense still needs a lot of work. You know? It's totally possible.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I hope David lee is out all season as a Warriors fan, dude can burn in hell, we're better without him


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Stax Classic said:


> I hope David lee is out all season as a Warriors fan, dude can burn in hell, we're better without him


Yeah, David Lee is a solid player, but the Warriors always seem to play better when he's out. Like without fail.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I was one of those people who doubted Wade. He looked done after last years finals. Boy was I wrong. The Boshtrich looking good too. Heat looking impressive early.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wade is breaking down no doubt but for any single isolated game where he plays, still don't think there's a SG I'd rather have.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Clippers look awful so far. Their wing players are ridiculously bad. I wouldn't be surprised if they make a trade for one this season. I can see them going for Jeff Green because of his relationship with Doc and he'd be a great fit for them but I don't know what they can give back though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I still can't believe that all Doc got for Bledsoe was J.J. Redick & Jared Dudley


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Yeah, my only problem is that it's like we have a strictly lockdown defense bench, minus Barbosa ofc. Cause think bout it, when Lee is back up in the line up, the line up off the bench is Livingston/Barbosa/Iggy/Draymoney/Ezeli, ALL DAT D, but they need to start producing more O too, I want to see a bit more out of Livingston. I know he's fresh recovering from an injury so I hope he gets it going over time. I love Ezeli though ahhh straight beasting.
> 
> The one-legged jumper made me cringe when I seen it but then I remembered this is Steph we're talking about.. was a sigh of relief when it dropped in LOL
> 
> Iguodala is also a possible 6th man of the year candidate :dance
> 
> and @Kobe. we dun cyar bruh, we're still playing w/o Lee and pulling out good wins. Klay has expanded his game and watching his progress and hype is great. Plus, I mean this is the West too, every game should matter, 2-3 games could be the difference between any seed *shrug*


I believe in IGGY. :mark:

You're right, more offensive production from the bench would be most welcomed. Ezeli is doing work, though, like you say!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

The Jazz are gonna be a p. good team in a few years. Exum is really the only guy that has star potential but overall they just have a nice young core and despite their record, they pass the eye test. They've looked good, they're just very young and inexperienced.

It's even more amazing when you consider last season was really the only year they were awful. Before that there was always between 30-45 wins. Also doesn't even factor in that they let Paul Millsap and Al Jefferson walk for nothing.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I think the Jazz have all of their pieces right now with their backcourt of Exum/Burks, their wing of Hayward and their insane bigs of Gobert/Kanter/Evans and now it's just a matter of the young players to pan out now much like the OKC in 2010 with Durant/Westbrook/Green/Harden/Ibaka. Hayward and Burks might be overpayed but people seem to forget that Jazz are not a free agent destination so they want their own players to stay.

And Rondo is averaging close to a triple double in 3 games; 8/8/11 but he has yet to actually get one. CP3 got the first triple double of the first season. But I'm liking the Celtics' grit and hustle so far. They almost overcame a 31 point deficit against a tough Mavs team.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I've gotta be the most down Warriors fan in existence, just don't see Curry and Bogut playing 40 games together this season. Last year was Curry's health getting the max performance, it'll never be close to that again.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Stax Classic said:


> I've gotta be the most down Warriors fan in existence, just don't see Curry and Bogut playing 40 games together this season. Last year was Curry's health getting the max performance, it'll never be close to that again.


Steph has only had *ONE SEASON* where he played under 70 games. And that was his injury ridiculed season. 

He was fine last season, he was fine during FIBA, knock on wood, but he looks fine right now. I don't watch games and pray he doesn't get injured, unlike the first play offs vs the Nuggets. If an injury happens, it happens. But I'm not going to sit around and think about "what if's" because anybody in the league could get injured at any single time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Noel is looking like a good pick by Philly. Honestly I'm not too sure why so many teams let him drop in a weak draft nor am I sure why the Pelicans traded away a chance to pair Davis with Noel. The possibilities that were there. :jose


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> Noel is looking like a good pick by Philly. Honestly I'm not too sure why so many teams let him drop in a weak draft nor am I sure why the Pelicans traded away a chance to pair Davis with Noel. The possibilities that were there. :jose





















Yeah, Noel has been alright so far. I wish MCW was playing right now and see how those two co-exist. Noel and Tony will have to carry this team until MCW gets back. A part of me wishes that Embiid can play this season but we'll have to wait next season for the Philly Twin Towers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Going to laugh when Magic/Kareem don't win. 2 Top 5 GOATs, countless championships, finals mvps, finals appearances, MVPs, and ridiculous number of accolades between them. If only they were together in their primes.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'm pretty sure that's the point UDFK, accolades achieved together.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

SEA vs. OKC in the first round would've been more interesting and less obvious.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Stockton/Malone vs. Bird/McHale in the 2nd round should be interesting...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

this contest is stupid. who the fuck watched russell/cousy enough to say that they werent by far and away better than stockton/malone or by and far away worse?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It's just something meaningless for fans to vote on, not like the winner gets a trophy.

Based on your question, if you want to compare the duos based on the "eye test" then yes Malone & Stockton would easily win but that's an unfair comparison due to how much the game has changed since then.

So basically...
Eye test: Malone & Stockton >
Stats & accolades: Russell & Cousy >


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

id rather it be recent stars so youve at least seen them


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

JUSTIN. FUCKING. HAMILTON.

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:

The Rockets are double teaming Bosh.

:mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Well you can't really have a greatest duo of all-time bracket and exclude the most successful duo of all-time (As far as team success). It's just fan hypotheticals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

thunder shooting 70% after the first. :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*










the white ZO


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

No. Zo is the black Justin Hamilton

Watching this Heat game makes me feel less bad about the Raptors' rebounding now.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Malone/Irving vs Kemp/Payton finals should be interesting :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Touche.

Look behind the Heat bench. "Marlins Fan" is reppin' in row right behind 'em lmfao.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> No. Zo is the black Justin Hamilton
> 
> Watching this Heat game makes me feel less bad about the Raptors' rebounding now.



Touche.

Look behind the Heat bench, "Marlins Fan" is the row right behind it. Lmfao.










This guy's got BREAD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

thunder are down to 6 players...


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

And I just picked up Perry two days ago in fantasy fpalm

Heat back to the weak ass trap game and getting burned with wide open 3s.

Ennis, Bazz and Hamilton gotta take over this 4th.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Just the other night one of the recap commentators said they were down to 8.

My goodness. They're getting Laker'd


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

inb4 Steven Adams lies down on the bench


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Oh course DWIGHT gonna be making most his FT's tonight, and of course we're missing a lot. We can't be missing so many FT's with all of these fouls we're committing. I should have never live posted tonight.... we always lose when I post during games. fpalm


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Not a good start for OKC.. so many damn injuries.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*










bow to lord threeza

rockets 5-0 :denzel


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Has Ariza made a mid range shot yet?


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Spo sticking with Rio over Cole was stupid, both were off but Cole wasn't turning the ball over every other possession. Committed too many fouls, and missed most of our FT's. Went back to the trap happy defense and the Rock's enjoyed a plethora of wide open threes in 2nd half/ass end of the 1st half. Great start to the year but this one pisses me off. A win tomorrow night will be a real quick remedy. Haven't seen any of the Hornets yet but they're definitely not off to the start that a lot of people, including myself, thought they'd be off to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Has Ariza made a mid range shot yet?


lel, rockets dont shoot midrange shots. it isn't apart of their philosophy.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> lel, rockets dont shoot midrange shots. it isn't apart of their philosophy.


but they shoot a bunch of three's :denzel


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Byron Scott must hate the Rockets then


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Despite what was said at the time of the signing, people really should realize that Ariza was a perfect signing for Houston. Fits into their offence perfectly and helps out the perimeter D.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I think people were doubting Ariza since it was his contract year last season and we all know what happened last time especially Houston fans.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

But no contract year

Ninja'd with the same damn opinion :lol


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I don't know, guys generally don't just stop hitting 3s. You kinda shoot 3s at a good clip or you don't. Defensive effort I could understand ya.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Joel Anthony said:


> Oh course DWIGHT gonna be making most his FT's tonight, and of course we're missing a lot. We can't be missing so many FT's with all of these fouls we're committing. I should have never live posted tonight.... we always lose when I post during games. fpalm


LOL

Sometimes I feel like my live posting jinx's my Bulls. Also speaking of my Bulls, we got the W tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> I don't know, guys generally don't just stop hitting 3s. You kinda shoot 3s at a good clip or you don't. Defensive effort I could understand ya.


Last season was the first time in Ariza's career that he shot over 40% from 3. As a matter of fact, his two seasons in Washington were the only years in his career he shot over 33% from three.

Anyway, I doubted Ariza because we saw what happened the last time he got paid after having a great season in a contract year. I guess you can say it wasn't his talent I doubted, it was his effort.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I guess people also didn't think Ariza could match Parsons' impact

Most people saw Ariza's previous contract year as a precedent for this season. I still remember his first season with the Rockets where he went something like 1-12 in the game so he tried to elbow a rookie DeRozan out of frustration. It was pretty pathetic. I think he matured since then and has learned from that.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

As far as I know his 3 point % has been a steady incline since he started shooting them regularly so it's not like it suddenly spiked in Washington, it just continued the incline.

Parsons is definitely the better pure scorer between two two but Houston already has the scoring. I think he's a better fit on this team that Parsons.


----------



## Arcade

Rockets went from one of the worst teams in the league to a decent one defensively with the Ariza signing.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



CHIcagoMade said:


> LOL
> 
> Sometimes I feel like my live posting jinx's my Bulls. Also speaking of my Bulls, we got the W tonight.


I usually don't post during games at all because I'm usually just focused on watching the games, I post during a bunch of a Marlins games cuz there's 1,000 of those a year but when I post during Heat games I swear it never ends up well..

One thing about Ariza.... the mf'er is still only 29 years old and I swear he's been in the league for 20 years and is at least 34 every time I see him on the court.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

why dont you ******* get a membership and live post with the rest of us in the chatbox during games. :kobe


Ariza> Parsons. I wanted him so badly in the offseason as well. so many guys we could have potentially get that we just didnt go for.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Why don't you pay for mine you maddafukka.

Ariza is a beast though. I'm not just saying this 'cuz he's a S. FLA boy either. Have always respected his game. Just not tonight, just not tonight. I would have taken him on the Heat any day of the week throughout his career.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

There's a chatbox on this forum? wdf


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> There's a chatbox on this forum? wdf


You need a membership though lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

kobe shot 37 times. :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

@DesolationRow I think we're gonna be at the edge of our seats this week.. host Clips, @Houston, @Phoenix *wipes sweat off forehead* geeze


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Meanwhile.. Spurs fan here patiently waiting for them to play again.

I swear it's been almost a week :done


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*









KNIGHT.

Also, I hope the Suns don't come out as flat against Memphis as they have their past two games, because it'll be pretty ugly if so.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

He was open as well :allen1


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> There's a chatbox on this forum? wdf


You'd be surprised, but it's worth it.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> @DesolationRow I think we're gonna be at the edge of our seats this week.. host Clips, @Houston, @Phoenix *wipes sweat off forehead* geeze


I say, "Bring it on!" :curry

:side:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So, uh...



> Earvin Magic Johnson ✔ @MagicJohnson
> Kobe should also be in the early MVP talks with LeBron, Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, Anthony Davis, Carmelo, Curry, Thompson and Rose.
> 12:27 PM - 5 Nov 2014


:kobe9


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Brah, he listed Klay Thompson and Rose. That's the only thing you find funny?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Uh Klay has been pretty amazing so far.

But in general declaring anybody an MVP candidate after 3-5 games is laughable


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

JR Smith suspended 1 game for the rice groin hit.

Ugh.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Pau Gasol so far this season tho. bama4


----------



## AustinRockHulk

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



> *Brian Windhorst: LeBron Letting Cavs Suck On Purpose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PORTLAND, Ore. -- The old head seems to be playing the long game, at least for now.
> 
> That's what LeBron James was doing Tuesday night, and perhaps more nights in the near future, when the Portland Trail Blazers whipped the Cleveland Cavaliers so heartily (101-82 was the final) that the white flag was out midway through the fourth quarter.
> 
> James pulled up even earlier, jogging through his final shift of the night watching his younger teammates bomb away indiscriminately and generally showing zero interest in fighting. It's an interesting strategy and not one James has relied upon in the past, when he's usually dealt with intra-team frustration by pulling on a cape and trying to heroball his way through it.
> 
> This time he just walked quietly to the bench when his coach, David Blatt, called timeouts to stem the bleeding. When his night was over, James picked the final seat on the bench and was into the tunnel shortly after the final horn.
> 
> In recent days there have been growing questions as to whether James might be hurt -- he has dealt with some minor back soreness -- or in some way suddenly physically diminished because at times he has looked lackluster.
> 
> That is not the case at all.
> 
> This is a conscious decision on how he plans to operate in a passive-aggressive mission to yank some teammates toward his way of thinking. Let some of them fail at their way so they will be open to new ideas, is what it looks and sounds like.
> 
> "Everyone wants to win, I would hope," James said. "Would you rather play selfish basketball and lose, or play unselfish basketball and sacrifice and win? So you pick it."
> 
> This style of leadership is not part of James' typical nature and it wouldn't be like him to keep it up very long. More likely, frustrated by the way the game unfolded as the Cavs' offense collapsed into one-on-one ball, this was his way of counting to 10 to calm down.
> 
> It's interesting that this took place in Portland. A few years ago, when he was being booed regularly on the road for the first time in his life, James stood on the court of what was then called the Rose Garden and incited the crowd to boo him as he led a comeback win. He said after the game he accepted the villain role going forward.
> 
> Within days, he'd abandoned that because that is not him. Neither, however, is this. This is not the way James sets an example.
> 
> And not what Blatt, who is thrashing around a bit in the deep end of his first NBA season as he struggles with basic rotations and player motivation, needs from him, either. Though it has not been hard to miss, James so far seems to be lacking chemistry with his new coach, another of those annoying factors that goes into starting over with a new team.
> 
> It must be said James has been preparing for these days and, it can be assumed, he's put thought into how to handle them. He certainly has been talking about his expectations of early struggles for the Cavs for months.
> 
> This is what James said in July when he signed:
> 
> "It will be a long process, much longer than it was in 2010. My patience will get tested. I know that. I'm going into a situation with a young team and a new coach. I will be the old head."
> 
> This is what he said when the Cavs were in the middle of a promising 5-2 preseason, when their offense flowed like water and they widened their lead at the top of the odds-makers' charts:
> 
> "You've got to go through something to create a bond; that means for the worse. It has to happen. I know it is going to happen. A lot of guys don't see it, but I see it. That's the only way we're going to be able to grow. You don't define yourself during the good times, you define yourself through the bad times. That's for the players and the coaching staff, as well."
> 
> And this was what James said Tuesday with the Cavs sitting at 1-2, the victory thanks to James' heroics and some Chicago Bulls injuries last week:
> 
> "It's going to be a long process, man. There's been a lot of losing basketball around here for a few years. ... But there's a lot of bad habits, a lot of bad habits have been built up over the last couple of years, and when you play that style of basketball it takes a lot to get it up out of you. But I'm here to help, and that's what it's about."
> 
> On this front, at least, he has been consistent, unlike his defensive efforts in the early going, when at times he has just waved at the ball as it's been driven by him. He may be in great shape but his effort level is far from midseason form.
> 
> Nonetheless, he apparently has something up his sleeve. He's working on delivering some sort of message.
> 
> His references to breaking bad habits from recent losing seasons seem rather obviously aimed at teammates Kyrie Irving and Dion Waiters, the pair of high draft picks who spent the previous two seasons tugging at the ball.
> 
> As James stood passively and watched as the Blazers extended their lead in the second half, Waiters and Irving dribbled and dribbled and shot and shot. They had 19 shots in the second half, James had four. He was scoreless in the second half and put up just two points after the first quarter. To put that in perspective, he hadn't scored two points in three quarters since the 19th game of his career back in December 2003.
> 
> "My mission is not a one-game thing," James explained. "We have to do multiple things in order to win. We got to share the ball. We got to play defense. We got to sacrifice in order to ultimately win. And obviously when you're going through the process, it's not the best part of the process, but I'm looking at the end of the tunnel."
> 
> The end of the tunnel might be a ways off. When questioned about what he sees as the timeline before the Cavs start playing more like a contender, James offered something both real and metaphoric.
> 
> "It could go on for a couple months until we're all on the same page," James said and then compared what he has going through now to when he undertook the rebuilding of a 1972 Chevy Caprice Classic from the wheels up. It took numerous trips to the paint shop before it was James' desired shade of baby blue.
> 
> It's not just a "shots for James" vs. a "shots for Irving, Waiters or Kevin Love" issue. Though it should be pointed out that Irving was 3-of-17 Tuesday and then bolted the locker room before offering comment about it in another not-exactly-desirable show of leadership.
> 
> The young Cavs have no interest in passing the ball to veterans such as Mike Miller, who has one 3-point attempt in three games, or Shawn Marion, who seems to only get passes from James. And now the team has its first injury as backup guard Matthew Dellavedova tweaked his knee Tuesday and could be out a little while, though the team did not announce his injury.
> 
> No matter how it's parsed, the Cavs are going to need a lot better teamwork and a vast amount more effort before a discussion about their long-term goals can truly be had. This is something that James must understand when looking in the mirror as well as when giving sideways glances and speeches in team meetings as he applies his methods for whipping the team into the shape he's looking for.
> 
> It's also something Irving, Waiters and even Blatt -- who has seemingly gotten lost in the game at times in his first week doing the real job -- must come to grips with. James is trying to play chess, but the entire team could use a few games of basic checkers, too.
> 
> "It's going to be a process. I keep on harping on that word, but it's the truth," James said. "I've been there before and understand it. But you do have to go through it even though you don't like to go through it."


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...ew-leadership-style-young-cleveland-cavaliers


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

*Sounds more like excuse mode to me.*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Play bad on purpose to teach them a lesson? :westbrook3


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Chrome said:


> Pau Gasol so far this season tho. bama4


All I've heard about is his rebounding and points per game, that's not even including his blocks per game :done


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Sounds like a load of shit from LeBron


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Notorious said:


> Uh Klay has been pretty amazing so far.
> 
> But in general declaring anybody an MVP candidate after 3-5 games is laughable


Two true comments for the price of one post. (Y)


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Dragonballfan said:


> All I've heard about is his rebounding and points per game, that's not even including his blocks per game :done


Yeah he's been great, and I wanted him to be the team's 6th man this year. :lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> Brah, he listed Klay Thompson and Rose. That's the only thing you find funny?


It's also pretty funny to list an inefficient scorer on a winless team amongst the MVP candidates.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Tony Wroten for MVP.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Do the raptors know how to rebound?


----------



## ABAS

Lol @ people picking MVP's 3 games into the season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



RetepAdam. said:


> Tony Wroten for MVP.


Should get MIP this year imo. 0-5


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I always thought he could be a stud in NBA. Here's to hoping this isn't a mirage.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

This is the last chance to jump on the Twolves bandwagon. They are 2-2 with both their losses being close games to the Grizz and the Bulls. Minny is gonna make the playoffs and Rubio is gonna be an all star.

Also its a really bad sign for the Cavs that Minnesota is better without Love, always knew he was just a stat stuffer who couldnt win.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Pau Gasol & Taj Gibson putting in work. I love it :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

MVP chants for Rose. :banderas

The lovely Bradley Center, the Bulls's home away from home.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

BULLS

It seems that the Bulls overcame their rebounding problem (at least that's how I think). Hopefully they keep this up. Taj and Pau had a great game today and it's good to see Rose back. (Y)

Pls stay healthy Rose.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wiggins 7/12 for 17 points, okay!!!


----------



## JM

@Drake: DOOOOO WORKKKKKKKK!!!!!! Raps 3-1!!!!!

So that happened after today's win.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Catsaregreat said:


> This is the last chance to jump on the Twolves bandwagon. They are 2-2 with both their losses being close games to the Grizz and the Bulls. Minny is gonna make the playoffs and Rubio is gonna be an all star.
> 
> Also its a really bad sign for the Cavs that Minnesota is better without Love, always knew he was just a stat stuffer who couldnt win.


Was this whole thing a troll post or just the last part?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

denver looks like a really bad team.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wow they gave up 40 points in the 1st quarter. :faint:

Yep, they're pretty bad lol.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Lol maybe Sacramento is that sleeper team thats going to sneak into the 8th seed this year


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



RetepAdam. said:


> Was this whole thing a troll post or just the last part?


Was anything I said not true?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> @Drake: DOOOOO WORKKKKKKKK!!!!!! Raps 3-1!!!!!
> 
> So that happened after today's win.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bump


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Blech, Spurs with the sloppy win over the Hawks. They really need to fix their damn turnover problem.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Bledsoe going for that points and TOs double double!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Ahhh Draymond's defense is too god damn good!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Drake still pretending to be a Raptors fan :drake1


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Pretty easy to see why the Cavs are losing. They only had 6 assists against the Jazz.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Cavs only had six assists :deandre


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Warriors improve to 4-0 *claps*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Cavs with 6 assists, 30 rebounds, and 12 turnovers(double their assists). That's horrendous. :lmao

Warriors are doing great right, the West top seeding might get very interesting if they can keep this up for awhile.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

DRAYMOND GREEN DA BEAST

WARRIORS


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Kyrie had 0 assists tonight. Yikes. :bosh :wade


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

That Celtics/Raptors game was intense. Game of the season so far imo, no bias at all.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

start Draymond, fuck Lee


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Cavs are 1-3? :kobe


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

lets go rockets make it 6-0 :stuff


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Yeah, who knew it'd be the Cavs starting 1-3 this year instead of the Browns. They could even be 0-4 right now if Rose hadn't got hurt in their game against the Bulls. But it's a long season so I expect them to turn it around eventually.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It's going to take more time than expected for that Cavs team to gel.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



₵A$H®;41597305 said:


> It's going to take more time than expected for that Cavs team to gel.




It's going to be the same thing that happened with the Heat, first year to gel, but still start "dominating" in that first year, lose in the playoffs, next year just dominate all together.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM's Daddy said:


> It's going to be the same thing that happened with the Heat, first year to gel, but still start "dominating" in that first year, lose in the playoffs, next year just dominate all together.


Heat had similar chemistry issues early on but also sprinkled in a 30-assist game every now and then. They were also a lot better on defense than the Cavs have been so far.

People harp on about the Heat starting out 9-8 that first season, but they were 4-1 out of the gates. Cavs are struggling more than the Heat did.

I do think the Cavs will get most of it figured out by midseason and be in the thick of it come playoff time, but as far as actually having a real shot at winning the title, I'm not sure they're done dealing quite yet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I don't think people there's a massively huge difference between a 25(26 maybe) year old Lebron and a 30 year old Lebron.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



HiddenFlaw said:


> lets go rockets make it 6-0 :stuff


Well they should have no problem doing that considering half the Spurs team isn't even playing tonight.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I guess Pop is going to rest Timmy and Manu on back to backs.



> Marco Belinelli (mild strain, right groin), Tim Duncan (rest), Manu Ginobili (rest), Patty Mills (right shoulder surgery) and Tiago Splitter (tightness, right calf) are listed as out for tonight's game at Houston


He don't give a shit

*EDIT* Most likely Parker/Green/Leonard/Diaw/Bonner starting. And Joseph/Ayres/Daye/Baynes/Anderson coming off..

...Yeah they can do it. Just start off strong.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Kyrie has 1 assist in 6 quarters. No one can defend. No one likes to pass. No one likes to play team ball.


And they traded ANDREW WIGGINS, who does all these things. :ti :ti :ti


Also Anthony Bennett is finally coming around. Wolves may have a future yet. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wiggins has had one good game out of four but yes if the Cavs had him & Bennett instead of Love they'd be 4-0 instead of 1-3. If the Cavs still had Wiggins they'd be a top 5 defense instead of a bottom 5 one. They'd have had 30 assists last night instead of 6.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

no, but they'd have a future instead of nothing. :kobe10


they could still have Love, they just traded the wrong first overall picks. The one that actually puts up empty stats and has his whole career. :kyrie


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Yes when you're trying to contend for a title trade the PG that's already proven to be an all-star and keep the 19 year old that's never played an NBA game in his life. Quit letting your hard-on for Wiggins cloud your logic, Magic.

You're clowning Kyrie for having empty stats but you're boosting a player that has proven nothing in the NBA. You do realize this right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Kyrie has proven nothing. Don't even start with that. Love has talent and intangibles that make him good, god forbid his defense where every big has raped the Cavs so far though, but Kyrie has shown nothing except for an ability to shoot the ball. The only he got that all star nod was due to the vast injuries in the East and the lack of general talent in the east too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

The Cavs have been raped by bigs every night? Is that why Pau & Aldridge were a combined 13-33 in their games against Cleveland? Love hasn't been good at the same time but no one on the Cavs has. The team has just been a disaster thus far and I highly doubt if they had Wiggins & Bennett shit would be any different.

Kyrie has shown much more than Wiggins has was my point. Regardless of if you think he deserved them or not, Kyrie is a 22 year old that has already been selected as an all-star multiple times. What has Wiggins shown? What has Wiggins proven? Regardless of if you think they're gonna be successful, this team is trying to contend for titles right now, not 4 years from now. And that's IF Wiggins even becomes the player that some think he can be. Because he surely wouldn't be the first player to get a shitload of hype in high school/college and never live up to it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Btw :lmao @ Pop trolling TNT again and sitting Duncan/Manu. I wonder if the NBA will fine him again or will they not care since he's not playing LeBron :jordan


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Well they should have no problem doing that considering half the Spurs team isn't even playing tonight.


:fuckthis

now i have to hear "well the rockets beat the spurs without duncan and manu"


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

That's what happens when you schedule nationally televised games on a back to back :draper2


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Wiggins didn't even play that well in college. And what makes you think that he'd get 30 minutes in a contending team of Cleveland when he's not even averaging 30 minutes in Minnesota when all he has to do to get minutes is to play better than Corey Brewer? The Cavs coach right now is using a playoff rotation or an 8 man rotation so I doubt Wiggins would even have gotten 20 minutes. The most impressive rookie so far has been Marcus Smart IMO with Parker being 2nd. And what's most impressive about Smart is that he's not even a starter but a bench player and he has made like 5 crazy plays this week already.

Also Rondo is averaging a 9.5/9/12.5 statline so far this season. Granted, it's only a sample of 5 games but how many 6'1 PGs have you seen average that much rebounds in 5 games?? Ridiculous.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

K.J. McDaniels & Nerlens have also looked great. K.J. is gonna end up being a massive steal for Philly, I think. Exum has also looked good in the minutes he does get.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> The most impressive rookie so far has been Marcus Smart IMO


We'll just have to um... agree to disagree.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Don't forget Payton as well. I think Parker will end up winning ROY but I think if Smart was a starter, he would be competing with Parker for title.

Also, Grizzlies are 5-0. Looking really impressive so far. I really like Joerger' decision to move Tony Allen back in the staring lineup while still keeping Courtney Lee in there. Tony is undersized as a 3 but his strength allows him to guard them


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I haven't seen much of Parker, but I got to see Solomon Hill was working him yesterday. You guys ignore everything in favour of STATS, don't you? :drake1


Agreed with Noto about McDaniels. Guy looks raw, but his ability to block and potential ability makes him very promising. Noel has passed great, surprisingly, too.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Don't forget Payton as well. I think Parker will end up winning ROY but I think if Smart was a starter, he would be competing with Parker for title.
> 
> Also, Grizzlies are 5-0. Looking really impressive so far. I really like Joerger' decision to move Tony Allen back in the staring lineup while still keeping Courtney Lee in there. Tony is undersized as a 3 but his strength allows him to guard them


If only Elfrid could score. Everything else is there, though. Still awaiting my orgasm that will come when he and Vic debut together - it will be a glorious sight.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> If only Elfrid could score. Everything else is there, though. Still awaiting my orgasm that will come when he and Vic debut together - it will be a glorious sight.


You still think Oladipo's gonna be a superstar, or...?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

i dont think lebron realizes love/waiters/thompson all want to get paid. sacrificing stats is one thing, aint no one sacrificing money.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I have only watched like 2 minutes of Spurs/Rockets and the Rockets have gone to the line like 3 times. Damn

*EDIT* Make that 4... My goodness.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

There was a play just like that on the other side of the court and boy are those whistle quiet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

harden has 3 free throws. stop complaining, it's been 20x worse for every other team.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Can't rely on the refs to be reliable anyway, I can complain about them all I want, but it's the spurs missing buckets and turnovers.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

No games for the Lakers to lose tonight i see


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



HardKoR said:


> There was a play just like that on the other side of the court and boy are those whistle quiet.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Spurs are just absolutely abysmal tonight, no excuses, even with out a few guys. It's not like the rest of the team are scrubs. Leonard needs to put his big boy pants on if he expects any kind of max contract next year. Houston is just on point, there is a reason they are going to be 6-0.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Still can't believe they went against the advice of the entire planet who told them the league should start on Christmas. What a truly worthless regular season.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



HardKoR said:


> Houston is just on point, there is a reason they are going to be 6-0.


 yup :stuff


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Leads down to 17 :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I'm watching the TNT post game and Ernie asks, "Best team in Texas" and they say Spurs and Mavericks!?!?!? WTF did they just watch?


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

They watched 1 game.

Only 1... Can't base your decision based off 1 game. Especially when that *1* game was against the defending champs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

houston beat a team without duncan and manu? 6-0 is a good start, but they've beat only one good team in the heat as far as i know.


also i saw cousins's statline, but holy fucking shit,* he got 30/11 in TWENTY TWO MINUTES against denver yesterday. *:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> houston beat a team without duncan and manu? 6-0 is a good start, but they've beat only one good team in the heat as far as i know.
> 
> 
> also i saw cousins's statline, but holy fucking shit,* he got 30/11 in TWENTY TWO MINUTES against denver yesterday. *:sodone :sodone :sodone


that's why im mad that ducnan and manu didnt play because then you have to hear that shit

but yea 6-0 still a good start


----------



## ABAS

Houston going for 73-9. Watch out Chicago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Boo, only 1 Warriors game throughout all the weekdays, oh well at least I get a back to back on the Weekend, gonna be good games too. Gonna give Houston their first loss, yay Dubs.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Boo, only 1 Warriors game throughout all the weekdays, oh well at least I get a back to back on the Weekend, gonna be good games too. Gonna give Houston their first loss, yay Dubs.


nope 7-0 incoming :stuff


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Warriors currently ranked #1 defensive team in the league, hope they can keep it up *claps*


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM's Daddy said:


> Houston going for 73-9. Watch out Chicago.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Now this post just made my day :lol

Let them try Bulls are streak killers too (Y)

Should be an easy win for Bulls tonight. I say should be...


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Raptors killing it in the throwbacks.

Ross and Lou rolling. Vasquez doing a good job pushing the ball off the bench.

Need to limit the offensive boards.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Damn, Rubio went down with an ankle injury and it looked pretty bad. Had to be helped off the floor. Hoping it's just a twist at this point but this just doesn't look natural for a simple sprain










Was looking forward to seeing the him for the first time in person tomorrow night. 

Still super stoked to see the GOAT HUMMEL. :mark:

This is still very sad. Ricky looked like he was off to one of his better seasons.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It's very apparent that the Spurs have a problem in Houston ( no pun intended ). The scarier thing is Ariza is a better piece for them than Parsons was...

Btw, really Kawhi?! You want a fat contract but that's the best you can do? Come on man. Gotta play better than that.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Dragonballfan said:


> Should be an easy win for Bulls tonight. I say should be...


Why on earth did I jinx them fpalm

*EDIT:* Fucking hell all the rebounds we are allowing :no:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*











Am I the only one who hears it?


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

That Bulls/Sixers game got a little too close to my liking towards the end. I would've flipped my shit if the Bulls choked away the lead but thank God that didn't happen lol.

Anyway, BULLS being Road Warriors :mark: (I know they've played against relatively "easy" teams on the road thus far but fuck it, I'm happy)


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> That Bulls/Sixers game got a little too close to my liking towards the end. I would've flipped my shit if the Bulls choked away the lead but thank God that didn't happen lol.
> 
> Anyway, BULLS being Road Warriors :mark: (I know they've played against relatively "easy" teams on the road thus far but fuck it, I'm happy)


I nearly lost my shit when Hinrich missed both free throws and they pulled to within 1 point. Thankfully we won but next time we might not be so lucky


----------



## Chrome

Bulls need to stop playing down to their competition. When you get a big lead in the 2nd half, maintain it plz.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

0-6 :mark:  Ah it was good game. 39 points in 4th quarter Philly bama


Ps: I didn't know these were added now :nerlens :mcw1 :mcw2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

LANCE! MAKE THEM DANCE :mark:


----------



## WWE

That's 2 more to the disabled list.

My goodness. These injuries so far


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



DashingRKO said:


> 0-6 :mark:  Ah it was good game. 39 points in 4th quarter Philly bama
> 
> 
> Ps: I didn't know these were added now :nerlens :mcw1 :mcw2


Wroten is so fucking good. :allen1


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

:wtf darren collison

edit- KINGS 5-1 :durant.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Smart and Rubio both went down with those ankle injuries today 

But the Raps won. Must be the power of the purple jersey. I thought for sure Wall was going to go off today.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Legit question: At what point do the Sixers consider keeping Wroten and trading MCW instead?


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

So much for having a nice, relaxing Saturday morning catching up on some basketball :wall 

Way too close for comfort in the end, giving up 39pts in the 4th was shocking. All this 3pt shooting is great tho :mark:

Marcus Smart :mj2 The Basketball Gods need to show more mercy to these rookies










Nice hat :jordan


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*










It seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



RetepAdam. said:


> Legit question: At what point do the Sixers consider keeping Wroten and trading MCW instead?


Why not have both?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

pretty sure they are trying to trade both...:hayden3


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> Wroten is so fucking good. :allen1


MIP :mark:



RetepAdam. said:


> Legit question: At what point do the Sixers consider keeping Wroten and trading MCW instead?


Good question. Wroten has just two years remaining on his contract. If he keeps playing great this season and possibly next season, Wroten will definitely be testing the market. Philly will have to try to keep him locked up before next season if he is part of future. I personally would love to keep MCW and Tony. Philly are still looking to trade MCW. So we'll see how he does when he returns on the court. He just started practicing with the team. Hoping for a great sophomore year from MCW. 



Kobe. said:


> pretty sure they are trying to trade both...:hayden3


:tenay Hinkie will trade the whole team just to tank for #1 pick


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

It's nice to see the Kings at this level. BTW LOL Isiah Thomas who wanted to make the Kings regret trading him. Somewhere in Sac Town, Darren Collison is having a good laugh :hayden3

I hope they can keep this up although I'm worried for my Thunder. How hard will it be to catch up with so many great teams in the West :floyd1

What else can I say, the LOLSIXERSLOSE keps on going. I wonder at which point Sixers fans will wake up and stop buying hinkie's bs about rebuilding. Soon, losing will all be part of the Sixers' culture. I'm sick of this fucking loser. I hope Silver could ban his ass forever.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

well despite them being more exciting this year, the celts still have the same 3 good players they had last year, and a bunch of mediocre down to crap to go along with them. rondo, sully, green... huge dip after that. smart's a bust, he'll have a mediocre career, but as pick 6, he's SHIT. he's just another aggressive pitbull defender at pg(pretty sure dogs don't win basketball games), who sucks on offense. can't shoot, but does nothing but chuck 3's all game. i feel like young has potential though, and deserves minutes. zeller isn't bad off the bench, at least he attempts to defend the paint unlike olynyk, and has good chemistry with rondo. gerald wallace needs to play, give me a nitty gritty hard nosed player any day over showboat bums like turner. bass is solid, but he's just a chip. it really was kevin love or bust, they busted. actually, if they got exum, that would've been a hell of a lot better, he's got star potential. smart's nowhere near that. now ainge has to find a way to turn the whole roster over besides rondo, sully, and maybe green, but green will probably have to go too for them to get some real talent back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

^you can't call smart a bust after 6 picks. :kobe



Douche Patrol said:


> It's nice to see the Kings at this level. BTW LOL Isiah Thomas who wanted to make the Kings regret trading him. Somewhere in Sac Town, Darren Collison is having a good laugh :hayden3
> 
> I hope they can keep this up although I'm worried for my Thunder. How hard will it be to catch up with so many great teams in the West :floyd1
> 
> What else can I say, the LOLSIXERSLOSE keps on going. I wonder at which point Sixers fans will wake up and stop buying hinkie's bs about rebuilding. Soon, losing will all be part of the Sixers' culture. I'm sick of this fucking loser. I hope Silver could ban his ass forever.


you realize that this is only their second year of tanking and tanking is what has gotten them all these young players that look like they have some real talent(Noel, McDaniels, MCW, etc). if it wasn't for that initial tank trade, trading Holiday to the Pelicans, the Sixers would never have had MCW, or Noel, or anything to build on for the future and would be stuck as a mid-tier lottery team.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> you realize that this is only their second year of tanking and tanking is what has gotten them all these young players that look like they have some real talent(Noel, McDaniels, MCW, etc). if it wasn't for that initial tank trade, trading Holiday to the Pelicans, the Sixers would never have had MCW, or Noel, or anything to build on for the future and would be stuck as a mid-tier lottery team.


Please don't tell me you're defending Hinkie's strategy.

I'm not against tanking. I'm against tanking the way Hinkie does it. It's way too much.

You're talking about MCW : a great draft pick, rookie of the year, a young talented player. Isn't that what Hinkie wanted ? A core of young players worth building around ? And yet he wanted to trade him (maybe he still does).


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

The trade rumors are recent. They're after that ROY year. And it's obvious why, and has been stated why, he wants to do it.

MCW is a point guard. A high usage point guard at that. Do you know how many teams have a great point guard? Suns have like 3. You can count the team without good-great point guards on one hand. That's why he's willing to trade MCW for a better talent or a really high pick, he's not just going to give him up for nothing. There's logic behind what he's doing.

And I think he's losing way too much and it is ruining the culture, but ignoring that the strategy is very sound and he could have potentially built the twin towers with it. Embiid/Noel will be a force defensively if they can both stay healthy and that alone has made tanking worth it.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

eh it's still a top 10 pick, i consider that bustworthy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

i meant 6 games, not 6 picks. :lol i dont even think they've played that many games. still, it's WAY too early to be calling him a bust. you want your player to be a good, young defender as it's much easier to teach a young player proper shooting formation and how to score than it is to teach them how to play defense and buy in on that end of the floor.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

figured u meant that. anyone can play hard on defense. it's admirable, but it's not an important attribute at pg. maybe in nba 2k where every pg is looking to score all game. i think we've gone over this before with bradley. defense specialists are useful when they're 6'6-6'9, and able to guard the other teams top scorer. smart won't do that. his offense is abysmal, biggity bust.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> And I think he's losing way too much and it is ruining the culture, but ignoring that the strategy is very sound and he could have potentially built the twin towers with it. Embiid/Noel will be a force defensively if they can both stay healthy and that alone has made tanking worth it.


That's a lot of "ifs" and a lot of speculations.

IMO, the risks far outweight the rewards. They have a lot of good young players, including 2014 ROY and he already wants to trade him. They have tons of cap space but no star with his right mind would want to go play for this team. I get that It's a long process but how long will the fans have to suufer embarrassement without even a shred of guarantee that this rebuild will actually work ?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Like Magic said we are in our second year of tanking. I'm not of fan of tanking and I would like for my team to compete every year but it's clear we weren't going anywhere. Making the playoffs as a 7th or 8th seed each year wasn't cutting it. The only good thing about is that they got rid of Turner. Fuck him :lol 

I am excited about the young talent we have and see how they develop and grow in the next couple of years. Hopefully by then we can be a playoff team and move up in the conference.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



shutupchico said:


> eh it's still a top 10 pick, i consider that bustworthy.


Tbf, for all the crap last year's rookie class got, they were more impressive than this one. I wouldn't even be able to say who's leading the ROY at this point. Maybe Payton who has shown some flashes of greatness. But otherwise, It's very disappointing so far. Wiggins and Parker are disappointing.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



shutupchico said:


> well despite them being more exciting this year, the celts still have the same 3 good players they had last year, and a bunch of mediocre down to crap to go along with them. rondo, sully, green... huge dip after that. smart's a bust, he'll have a mediocre career, but as pick 6, he's SHIT. he's just another aggressive pitbull defender at pg(pretty sure dogs don't win basketball games), who sucks on offense. can't shoot, but does nothing but chuck 3's all game. i feel like young has potential though, and deserves minutes. zeller isn't bad off the bench, at least he attempts to defend the paint unlike olynyk, and has good chemistry with rondo. gerald wallace needs to play, give me a nitty gritty hard nosed player any day over showboat bums like turner. bass is solid, but he's just a chip. it really was kevin love or bust, they busted. actually, if they got exum, that would've been a hell of a lot better, he's got star potential. smart's nowhere near that. now ainge has to find a way to turn the whole roster over besides rondo, sully, and maybe green, but green will probably have to go too for them to get some real talent back.


LMFAO @ Celtics fans who legitimately thought Love was going to Boston.

As for the rest of the post... I actually agree with a frightening amount of it. It's still way to early to make a call on Smart, but the rest of it is valid. Also, Gerald Wallace was washed-up and awful two years ago. I can only imagine how bad he is now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



shutupchico said:


> well despite them being more exciting this year, the celts still have the same 3 good players they had last year, and a bunch of mediocre down to crap to go along with them. rondo, sully, green... huge dip after that. smart's a bust, he'll have a mediocre career, but as pick 6, he's SHIT. he's just another aggressive pitbull defender at pg(pretty sure dogs don't win basketball games), who sucks on offense. can't shoot, but does nothing but chuck 3's all game. i feel like young has potential though, and deserves minutes. zeller isn't bad off the bench, at least he attempts to defend the paint unlike olynyk, and has good chemistry with rondo. gerald wallace needs to play, give me a nitty gritty hard nosed player any day over showboat bums like turner. bass is solid, but he's just a chip. it really was kevin love or bust, they busted. actually, if they got exum, that would've been a hell of a lot better, he's got star potential. smart's nowhere near that. now ainge has to find a way to turn the whole roster over besides rondo, sully, and maybe green, but green will probably have to go too for them to get some real talent back.


So you're shitting on Smart but applauding a soft ass scrub like Tyler Zeller and a washed up bum in Gerald Wallace?

Smart isn't a good shooter, this was known when he was drafted. As far as your comments about defensive specialists, you do realize that probably the best perimeter defender in the league is 6'4, 213 lbs right? Smart is 6'4, 220. Declaring someone a bust after six fucking games is beyond retarded.



RetepAdam. said:


> LMFAO @ Celtics fans who legitimately thought Love was going to Boston.
> 
> As for the rest of the post... I actually agree with a frightening amount of it. It's still way to early to make a call on Smart, but the rest of it is valid. Also, Gerald Wallace was washed-up and awful two years ago. I can only imagine how bad he is now.


It was always a bit of a pipedream. At one point it seemed like we had a shot but that was quickly shot down.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Notorious said:


> So you're shitting on Smart but applauding a soft ass scrub like Tyler Zeller and a washed up bum in Gerald Wallace?
> 
> Smart isn't a good shooter, this was known when he was drafted. As far as your comments about defensive specialists, you do realize that probably the best perimeter defender in the league is 6'4, 213 lbs right? Smart is 6'4, 220. Declaring someone a bust after six fucking games is beyond retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> It was always a bit of a pipedream. At one point it seemed like we had a shot but that was quickly shot down.


wtf ta is only 6'4? that's crazy, always thought he was taller. he's got a long reach though. he also doesn't jack up 3's all game like smart. that's my main problem with the guy. it's beyond retarded to do nothing but shoot 3's when u can't shoot. wallace plays hard, smart ball, i'm a fan. zeller is the only defensive paint presence they have.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I agree, he has terrible shot selection. I could really do without him & Sullinger combining for 8 three point attempts a game. Zeller sucks, the fact that he's the best rim protector says more about the team than him.

I'd rather Young get minutes than Turner, Thornton or Wallace. Turner sucks, Wallace is a bum, Thornton is useless if shots aren't falling (Which is most games).


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Olynyk is having a really nice season and had a decent, at times, rookie campaign last year, I'm very surprised. I thought he was good in college but I had no faith in him being able to hang in the NBA, pegged him soft at Gonzaga and he has made me eat those words so far in his young pro career. And that's offensively. Defensively? I didn't think it was possible for him to be worse in the NBA but it's happened. Everything about him on defense is just bad. He can't even be a good systematic defender which is worrying. Offensively though I am surprised he's been able to do his thing at this level.

Let's take it easy on Wallace though fellas.


----------



## WWE

SPURS MAN JTI4WNWNFBRU3UAYFBEHBWA



Edit 

MAN 1 POINT GEEZE TURNOVERS MAN


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Turnovers and fucking free throws. Also I think pop made a poor decision bringing the starters back out, should have left the group who brought them back in the game and the game winner should have gone to Green imo.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

S. FLA legend Brandon Knight with the game winner in Milwaukee. Wow. I keep forgetting this dude is still only 22 years old. It seems like just yesterday I was reading about this kid being the next big thing in college while playing at Pine Crest High School. I hate this talk about how his career 'ended' with the dunk by Jordan that a lot of average fans seem to bullshit about. The guy's been a pretty good player for years now already but he's starting to put together the whole package as a true point guard. 

J-Kidd is doing a swell job with him, you can already see the influence translating to the play.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

At least Duncan had his 800th double-double tonight. Only 14 behind The Mailman ( Karl Malone ) for 5th all-time.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

.500





bitch.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



StarzNBarz said:


> .500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitch.


:ti

:demar


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

raptors suck


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

5-1


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Ayy couldn't watch the game cause I had league volleyball, but Dubs improve to 5-0 and beat an undefeated Houston team. AND, are the last remaining undefeated team in the NBA.


----------



## ABAS

D Rose. Has missed 4 out of 7 games.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

I like Tyler Zeller. He's a 7'0 big that can run the floor, pretty athletic for his size and is a solid finisher around the rim with his great hands which synergizes well with Rondo. He's also a good shooter but we haven't really seen him shoot the mid J so far. He's not a shot blocker since he's pretty week but he's no slouch in defense either. He's just weak for his size but I agree that he's not just a good fit with the Celtics since they need a shot blocker and not another offensive big man since we already have Sully and KO which isn't really his fault.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

warriors are undefeated cause they havent played the celtics yet


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Looking for the Lakers to get their first win vs Sir Lancelot and crew in the next game. 1-5 here we come!


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Offensively, Noah and Gasol are a match made in basketball heaven. The things you can do with those two on the court. 100% healthy, the Bulls can run almost any offense they want with them out there. 

Defensively? It's a problem. A big reason why they are giving up so many offensive boards and second chance points. While Chicago is playing good initial defense, there's a problem when your best defensive player and anchor is forced to play away from the rim when he's out there with Gasol. Noah's help defense is wiped out and he has to chase down rebounds away from the rim. He's already playing on a bum knee so having to run with the stretch 4s in this league is going to really give him problems as the games go on. All Pau brings to the table defensively is putting his hands up. 

Thibs has to come up with something. Their bread and butter has always been defense and even though they've been better offensively so far than years passed, they can't expect to take the next step at its expense. The only reasonable defensive duos are Gasol/Gibson and Noah/Gibson. When Gasol and Noah are on the court at the same time it's going to wear on Noah. He's not as valuable away from the rim as he is down low banging with the big boys and contesting driving shots. Overall, the Bulls will be fine throughout the regular season and stack up their wins but in the postseason this will become a polarizing problem.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Is Steph Curry currently the best PG in the NBA? He's averaging 28/7/7. He has played good d last year but it's getting especially recognized this year. It's as if he's stepped up a whole 'nother level and finally surpassed Chris Paul.

^ I'm not saying that he is, I'm just asking you guys for your opinion.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Ayy couldn't watch the game cause I had league volleyball, but Dubs improve to 5-0 and beat an undefeated Houston team. AND, are the last remaining undefeated team in the NBA.


if the rockets had been at full strength it would of been a different outcome 

rockets had 3 starters out


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> Is Steph Curry currently the best PG in the NBA? He's averaging 28/7/7. He has played good d last year but it's getting especially recognized this year. It's as if he's stepped up a whole 'nother level and finally surpassed Chris Paul.
> 
> ^ I'm not saying that he is, I'm just asking you guys for your opinion.


Sample size and such.

But yes, through five games, Steph Curry is arguably the frontrunner for MVP. I would expect it to even out a bit, but it's possible that he could stay on CP3's level for the entirety of the season, which would be huge for GSW's chances of winning a title.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



HiddenFlaw said:


> if the rockets had been at full strength it would of been a different outcome
> 
> rockets had 3 starters out


Thats a what if, can't say it would have been a different outcome. It's not as if we had Lee either. And you guys still had James Harden. It just proves Houston isn't a deep team if you don't have any decent bench players to fill in for at least ONE missing starter.


----------



## Arcade

Childish Mikino said:


> Thats a what if, can't say it would have been a different outcome. It's not as if we had Lee either. And you guys still had James Harden. It just proves Houston isn't a deep team if you don't have any decent bench players to fill in for at least ONE missing starter.


Except that three of their starters were out instead of one.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Yeah, but you still can't say that if they played they would have won. I haven't watched them, but from what I gather, GSW has been great so far, so it's really silly to say that they only won because of the injuries.


----------



## Arcade

Joel said:


> Yeah, but you still can't say that if they played they would have won. I haven't watched them, but from what I gather, GSW has been great so far, so it's really silly to say that they only won because of the injuries.


Agreed, although the game would been different if all three of their starters were in, or even at least Howard was in, but we wouldn't know who would win.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Arcade said:


> Except that three of their starters were out instead of one.


I didn't say only one was out, I was saying your team wasn't capable of replacing at least one starter with a suitable bench player because Houston's bench sucks.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

:curry

Still undefeated. Well done, Dubs, well done.


----------



## Xile44

Bogdonavic gonna win rookie of the year 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcade

Childish Mikino said:


> I didn't say only one was out, I was saying your team wasn't capable of replacing at least one starter with a suitable bench player because Houston's bench sucks.


Not a Rockets fan, but they do have a pretty weak bench compared to last season. Canaan is a good replacement for Beverley in the PG spot, but they don't really have anyone else to fill in for C and PF positions.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

Ouch, no Klay and no Lee tonight. Thankfully our team is deep enough this year that it's not AS bad as it could have been.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

why do you keep bringing up david lee? :lmao


you must be the only person in the world that thinks that David Lee will somehow make them better. he's literally the definition of an addition by subtraction player.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Kobe. said:


> why do you keep bringing up david lee? :lmao
> 
> 
> you must be the only person in the world that thinks that David Lee will somehow make them better. he's literally the definition of an addition by subtraction player.


He's an important low post scorer. He wasn't an all star for no reason. I don't care whether he starts or not, regardless he will get us easy buckets and mandatory rebounds. He managed to go 3/4 shooting jump shots before restraining his hamstring. You're an idiot if you think it makes them worse having him healthy.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*

How does your brain work in such a way where you think to type "He wasn't an all-star for no reason" instead of "he was an all-star for a reason". 

Anyway, David Lee is an immense defensive liability, he very well could mess with what they are doing right now.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



JM said:


> How does your brain work in such a way where you think to type "He wasn't an all-star for no reason" instead of "he was an all-star for a reason".
> 
> Anyway, David Lee is an immense defensive liability, he very well could mess with what they are doing right now.


Because I'm the only one who words things improperly especially when I'm typing to post before the game resumes. Steph was called a defensive liability plenty of times, doesn't seem to be a case. Haven't seen him play with Kerr coaching him, he looked active and aggressive in the minutes he did get before restraining his hamstring.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Childish Mikino said:


> He's an important low post scorer. He wasn't an all star for no reason. I don't care whether he starts or not, regardless he will get us easy buckets and mandatory rebounds. He managed to go 3/4 shooting jump shots before restraining his hamstring. You're an idiot if you think it makes them worse having him healthy.


he was an all star because he put up stats, not because he did anything great or amazing. how many all nba teams has david lee made? zero? that's what i thought. (nevermind, he's made one third team all nba team his whole career. :lmao)

i'm not an idiot, you however are for thinking he makes your team better. look up advanced stat lineup you want, watch any tape, the guy makes your defense incredibly bad and doesn't do enough on the offensive end to balance it out. the guy is all stats while making the team worse. this is common knowledge, stop making it out to be some type of hindrance against the team when david lee is known to make the lineups he's on awful defensively.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Charles might not eat until November 28th. That's when the Lakers play Minnesota at home. Won't be surprised if he sneaks a few candy bars with him to work.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Stupid game. Warriors had the lead all game. Curry got 2 dumbass fouls in 15 seconds to end the third and it went downhill from there. 5-0 was a nice run, were to bound to lose to one of these good West teams. Esp w/o Klay and Lee.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Well, if it makes you feel better, Grizzlies got their first loss of the season yesterday against the Bucks and they lost it on an and 1 play. And the Raptors had their first loss of the season against the Heat when they missed 15 free throws despite being a good free throw shooting team.

And check out this poster dunk by James Johnson:






:shocked:

And fpalm at Drake's outfit


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Ahah yeah I seen the highlights yesterday, I was shocked thats how the Bucks won, shocked they won vs Memphis period. Losses are bound to happen, ofc our teams winning every game we watch is always wishful thinking.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Well then. Guess Charles can get to the buffet now


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Of course MJ's team would be the first to lose to the Lakers. :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Steph isn't a defensive liability because Klay covers the bigger threat


----------



## -Ace-

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*






Down goes Faried! Down goes Faried!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*



Stax Classic said:


> Steph isn't a defensive liability because Klay covers the bigger threat


Don't know if you've watched a Warriors game but Steph's defense has been remarkable


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

iguodala had 1 point.


----------



## smackdown1111

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*



-Ace- said:


> Down goes Faried! Down goes Faried!


It is pretty sad. I never even really thought Faried was a flopper as much as he showed tonight. Had to have flopped at least 4 times.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*



Childish Mikino said:


> Don't know if you've watched a Warriors game but Steph's defense has been remarkable


Because he guards the easier assignment???

That's like saying you aced your remedial english test mate


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: RIP Randle's leg*



Myst said:


> Looking for the Lakers to get their first win vs Sir Lancelot and crew in the next game. *1-5 here we come!*


:kobe3


YES! Too bad I missed the game. 


Btw, anyone here heard of ballstreams and/or know if it's any good?


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Good win for the Suns tonight, although my biggest problems with the team (the center position and the consistency of their three point guards) still remain.

Well, hopefully they can pick up wins against the Nets and Hornets, because then the home stand ends


----------



## Xile44

*NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

D-Will wins his first player of the week award since 2010. He's healthy and if he stays healthy Nets should be better than expected. 

Curry also won his first PoTW award. D-Will and Curry face off on Thursday 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*



Xile44 said:


> D-Will wins first player of the week award in 4 years. He's healthy and if he stays healthy Nets should be better than expected.
> 
> Curry also won his first PoTW award. D-Will and Curry face off on Thursday
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is it really his first time? :S Cause I know he's gotten Player of the Month before.


----------



## Xile44

Childish Mikino said:


> Is it really his first time? :S Cause I know he's gotten Player of the Month before.



Curry's been player of the month twice , but he just got his first player of the week award today


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

lebron is mr. lower the shoulder and still dont get called for an offensive foul. :no:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

anytime lebron is in the paint a foul is called. he had a blatant charge, with holiday on the floor, and nothing was called leading to him shooting an open jumper. pelicans get none of the calls that the cavs do, which is why tyreke is 2-14. :no:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

I just noticed that Ryan Anderson is pretty much like a mini-Kevin Love: stretch 4 that can rebound. Obviously, not as good but still a decent player. Can't believe the Celtics have two Kevin Love-esque players with Sullinger and The Clinic!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*



Tyrion Jammistor said:


> im gonna fuck u in the ass so hard that ur buttcheeks pop off. ya dig dawg?


rekt


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

man...man. i'll take my :lose and...man.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*



Tyrion Jammistor said:


> im gonna fuck u in the ass so hard that ur buttcheeks pop off. ya dig dawg?


rekt


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Best first post ever


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Good to see Rose back :mark: I thought he looked pretty good tonight.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

I'm just happy Rose made it through a game healthy. No more injuries plz.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Raptors and Bulls game this Thursday on TNT is going to be epic. Apparently, it's the Raptors' first appearance on TNT at home in like 7 years. Raps better not disappoint.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Kawhi Leonard :mark: :mark:


Kawhi beasting it in the 2nd half! My goodness and he isn't even 100% :banderas


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Chris Paul just pulled a Webber rofl


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Ginobli and Parker missing 3 total free throws... My goodness. Should have given the free throw to Leonard. Give him the chance to win the game.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Spurs did a lot better protecting the ball tonight. Because they were really turnover-prone these past few games. I would like to see better efficiency, but that'll come when they get to mid-season form. 

Btw, that's the Leonard that needs to show up every night. Glad he's getting better with that eye infection.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

And that's why Leonard should have taken those free throws instead of Ginobili fpalm Ah well. Win's a win.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

Just watched the Clippers' feed for that Webber timeout by CP3... so funny :jordan4


----------



## RyanPelley

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Raptors and Bulls game this Thursday on TNT is going to be epic. Apparently, it's the Raptors' first appearance on TNT at home in like 7 years. Raps better not disappoint.


Over / under 20 times the camera zooms in on Drake?


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*










:mark: :mark:​


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*

I'm glad its still preseason. Spurs have a lot to work on especially with their ball movement but they have until Christmas so plenty of time to work it out.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Sir Charles on the Lakers diet*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Raptors and Bulls game this Thursday on TNT is going to be epic. Apparently, it's the Raptors' first appearance on TNT at home in like 7 years. Raps better not disappoint.


They haven't been on TNT or ESPN since 2008.

They have ESPN games on December 17th, April 8th and April 15th.

We made it true loyal Raptor fans. We made it. :drake2


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Can't wait to see my Bulls spank the Raptors Thursday.

Seriously tho, it should be a fun game.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Rose in them highlights :done

Bulls failing to maintain a large lead again :maury


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Yeah getting really sick of the Bulls giving up huge leads and letting all those rebounds go. Luckily we still have a long time before the playoffs (Y)


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

The NBA just rescinded LeBron's triple double from last game. At least LeBron still leads the league iin close triple doubles. This reminds me when they also got rid of LeBron's 50 point triple double game


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/DC...p4?versionId=SxWvKpkADpHDUCy0o590rxvywU4HupbF


Kyrie and Love showing their awesome colours. :banderas


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



Dragonballfan said:


> Yeah getting really sick of the Bulls giving up huge leads and letting all those rebounds go. Luckily we still have a long time before the playoffs (Y)


Reminds me of the old Bulls from the 00's


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



Kobe. said:


> https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/DC...p4?versionId=SxWvKpkADpHDUCy0o590rxvywU4HupbF
> 
> 
> Kyrie and Love showing their awesome colours. :banderas


Kevin Love is so very very white.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

JV blowing an open dunk to at the beginning of the game. :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

im not exactly too sure why, but why the fuck does EVERY team shoot amazingly at the free throw line against the Lakers. Griffin went like 13/14 against us, which is absurd considering his usual percentage, and Griz are currently 16/18. :jose


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

well kobe now owns the record for most missed shots. this offense is seriously depressing, it's somehow worse when the ball is moved around as the passes lead to nothing and Kobe's being forced to take last second shot clock shots damn near every possession which isn't helping his FG%. shit is just hard to watch.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

In other news, Kobe just passed Michael Jordan in all-time field goal attempts.

For his career, MJ made 12,492 of his 24,537 attempts.
To date, Kobe has made 11,121 of his 24,542 attempts.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

I wonder how those Lebron fans are going to include him in that discussion :hmm:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

You can't spell Kgobe Bean Bryant without the letters G.O.A.T. :kobe3


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Heat/Raptors is gonna be such a sick ECF.

Too bad we're sweeping but still gonna be a great surprise.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Asinine turnovers and trouble on the glass for the Warriors. I'm sensing a theme.

My halftime speech to the Dubs: Barry Lamar Bonds is in attendance tonight. How dare you threaten to embarrass him?


http://instagram.com/p/vSRX0rul_w/ --Okay, so Bonds is not the best at video directing but still the Home Run King!


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Wayne Ellington's dad just got shot in Philly..

Condolences to him and his family.


----------



## Zeppex

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Dirk is now 9th in the all time scoring list. He passed the Dream tonight. If he keeps his current scoring average he will be 7th in a couple of months.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Warriors down 12 to begin the 4th. Here comes the attempted 3 point barrage.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Too much dribbling, late and needlessly fancy pass attempts and settling for contested shots with a flurry of turnovers from the Warriors tonight.

The whole team has Jarrett Jackitis.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Stephen Curry is shooting the warriors out this game... Missing 3's, layup that went over the backboard, now trying to pick and roll his way into mid range shots that aren't going in


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Barnes played his tail off tonight. So did Klay. But the Spurs just destroyed them on the boards. 20+ more attempts. And Parker killed them with that pick n roll all night.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

If the spurs get one more 3 point possession then this is over.

*EDIT* And there's the 3. Down by 9 with 2.5 left. Now way Spurs are giving this lead up. Shooting has been too hot in the 2nd half

..And as I type that. There's that 2nd 3 point possession. Down by 12. Goodnight, Warriors.

*DOUBLE EDIT* third 3 point possession in less than a minute. Christ, Spurs!


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Presuming the Spurs finish this game off:



> Golden State is 8-53 in the last 61 meetings against the Spurs


Jesus... 

Kawhi :mark: Parker :mark: 3's for everyone :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Nice defense you got there, eh Canadian? Maybe that'll get better when David Lee is back as well. :hayden3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



Kobe. said:


> Nice defense you got there, eh Canadian? Maybe that'll get better when David Lee is back as well. :hayden3


Nice having the player with the most missed FG's in NBA history on your team eh 

This is the worst the Dubs looked defensively so far, they've been amazing disregarding this game. I'm not too worried, the Spurs just outplayed them and had a ridiculous second half scoring. Biggest advantage Spurs had were on the offensive boards, which helped lead them to having 23 more shot attempts than GS. David Lee is a great rebounder, certainly could have helped cut that down. 

Whatever what is the point of trying to argue how David Lee is going to affect the team when he's still injured. We'll let his play when he returns determine that. 

Iggy has been so ass this season so far.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Perkins trending #1 on twitter. 

Legit thought he died or something.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

fucking pathetic.. that 2nd half was worst ive seen us play in a long while... and i watched all of the games last year. anthony morrow and reggie jackson looking like curry and klay out there.


----------



## RyanPelley

Hey, the Pacers won again. Yippie. Roy had 15 rebounds, more than he had combined in last year's playoffs (I jest).


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

i get to watch the rockets on tv :mark:

fuck you comcast


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Lakers are so depressing.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Celtics had no answer for the most 2-3-2 zone. Pathetic that we can't score against the most basic zone. Celtics' inept shooting finally exposed. Goodbye 106 ppg average.


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Suns with the great comeback win against the Nets. Bledsoe's turnovers are killing his minutes, and I hope it's just a bit of a funk for him, because if Isaiah can't play this many minutes against elite teams if the Suns want to have any sort of defense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

2-3-2 zone means there's 7 players on the court. :lol


i'm assuming you mean 2-3 or possibly 1-3-1?


Lakers are all in for Towns. :side:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

2-3 is what I'm referring to. I'm pretty sure Brooks has been using this for some time now and I think he even used it a few games ago. But it doesn't really matter what type of zone it is, if you get killed by zone the whole game, then just give up. What's worse is that they couldn't get offensive rebounds with them playing zone even though they're a top offensive rebounding team.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

It's pretty ballsy playing zone with your two best offensive players out.


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Celtics are an atrocious defensive team that lives and dies by the 3, but at the same time we don't have any sharpshooters on the team.

Boy, boy, boy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Correction on what I said previously. This is the first US nationally televised game the Raptors have played in since 2002.


----------



## Xile44

JM said:


> Correction on what I said previously. This is the first US nationally televised game the Raptors have played in since 2002.



That's crazy 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



JM said:


> Correction on what I said previously. This is the first US nationally televised game the Raptors have played in since 2002.


This can't be true because I remember they played a game on TNT during the 2012-13 season. It was supposed to be I think Celtics vs. Pacers but it got cancelled after the Boston marathon bombing so they flexed Raps vs. Hawks in that timeslot.

And I'm pretty sure they had some nationally televised games when Bosh was there as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

scheduled game*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

It still isn't the first since 2002.

1/15/10 - Raptors vs. Knicks, ESPN
4/10/09 - Wizards vs. Raptors, ESPN2
12/5/08 - Raptors vs. Jazz, ESPN
1/4/08 - Pistons vs. Raptors, ESPN
2/27/04 - Raptors vs. Celtics, ESPN
2/10/04 - Raptors vs. Suns, TNT
11/28/03 - Raptors vs. Magic, ESPN


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

I'm seeing multiple articles saying the last TNT game was on February 27th 2002.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

I'm like 99% sure that no team has ever gone 12 years without a nationally scheduled game.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Yeah, I could've sworn they had a TNT game in the Bosh era.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

The site that came up in Google listed February 10, 2004 to feature a TNT double-header of Pistons/Nets and Raptors/Suns. Either whoever posted the list made an error, the game was eventually flexed out or maybe the articles you read listed that 2002 matchup as the Raptors last home game on TNT which would be accurate.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Bulls and Raptors seems like it'll be boring. Something about the Bulls, they're good, but I just never care to see their games, because I know in a week or two, D-Rose will be injured, then come back, then get injured again.

I'll be watching my Grizzlies taken on them Kings tonight. 'Ole Rudypoo back in town, finna pull some hella freak-out moves and go 2/12 against the Grizzlies' defense. otatosmiley

Sad part is, the Grizz may still lose. I'm from Memphis and I'm a huge fan, but we're the worst team to ever be 7-1. We're 7-1 against a bunch of non-playoff and/or totally injured teams (we barely got past the Thunder), and our bench BLOWS.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

http://www.thestar.com/sports/rapto...ul_distraction_from_raptors_record_start.html

http://www.sportsnet.ca/basketball/nba/raptors-and-their-fans-earning-nbas-respect/


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

CRAZY CROWD OF CANUCKS :mark:


----------



## ABAS

Inb4 MCW helps the 76ers win and he starts getting headlined as the MVP 2 weeks into the season and then falters and averages 12 PPG on 35% shooting by the end of the year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

James Johnson! Making the Bulls pay for trading him away!


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

^ And the Grizz traded him away in typical Grizzly fashion, as they get their asses handed to them tonight by ole Rudy.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Grizzlies didn't trade him away; he was a free agent. 

And the Mavs-Sixers score is 14-54 with 6 minutes left in the 2nd quarter. Incredible


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

:nowords


Yeah...I'm just gonna...yeah :side:


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Even the Lakers are laughing at how bad the 76ers are


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Sixers only scored 29 points in the first half :krillin

Mavs scored 73 in the first half :sodone


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Bulls. :mark:

Let's have a strong 4th quarter and get the W.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Grizzlies didn't trade him away; he was a free agent.


Oh yeah, what the hell was I thinking?

EDIT: They still are morons for letting he and Miller go though.


----------



## ABAS

So about my comment for MCW


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Anyone read the SI piece on Ryan Anderson today? Pretty heavy stuff.

http://www.si.com/nba/2014/11/13/ryan-anderson-gia-allemand


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

The 76ers are almost down 50.


...what?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Geez, stop turning the ball over. You'd think this team was full of rookies who've never played in a hostile environment before.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



Brye said:


> Anyone read the SI piece on Ryan Anderson today? Pretty heavy stuff.
> 
> http://www.si.com/nba/2014/11/13/ryan-anderson-gia-allemand


Last year must have been depressing for him. Losing his girlfriend and then getting injured for the season. Nice to see that he's doing well so far this season


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

That Grizzlies finish holy. Kings lose their 30 point lead. I'm surprised they ran the alley-oop play through Lee after what in the Finals with him lol


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Good last second effort by the Raptors. I knew they weren't going to get blown out at home but their run was too little too late. Raptors just need to upgrade their bigs. Amir is too injury prone and Patterson is undersized and too weak to grab rebounds over bigger and stronger bigs like the Bulls'. I think Masai should try to make a deal with his former team, the Nuggets, since they're also struggling. Gallinari or Mozgov would be great


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

au

Plz be ok, Derrick :mj2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> That Grizzlies finish holy. Kings lose their 30 point lead. I'm surprised they ran the alley-oop play through Lee after what in the Finals with him lol


they didnt finish anything. 0.03 seconds is not enough to do a windmill layup. :rudy


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

GRIZZZZZZZ! C-Lee's game-winner was insane! I'M MARKING OUT! Go Grizz!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Mavericks beat the 76ers 123-70. :faint:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



Kobe. said:


> they didnt finish anything. 0.03 seconds is not enough to do a windmill layup. :rudy


clock didn't even start until the ball was out of his hands.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



Kobe. said:


> they didnt finish anything. 0.03 seconds is not enough to do a windmill layup. :rudy







Commentators say you cannot secure a shot within 0.3 tenths of a second by rule.

So surely you cannot secure a WINDMILL LAYUP within 0.3 tenths. So yeah I'm sure the Grizzlies got that home court advantage


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

i don't understand how the kings let courtney lee that open anyway. why don't you just have 4 guys at the rim.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

And I don't understand how the Kings keep losing 20 point leads. It's like the 2nd time it happened this week.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



WWE said:


> Commentators say you cannot secure a shot within 0.3 tenths of a second by rule.
> 
> So surely you cannot secure a WINDMILL LAYUP within 0.3 tenths. So yeah I'm sure the Grizzlies got that home court advantage


The commentator was wrong about the rule which happens a lot especially with such a difficult rule. Commentators can make mistakes. Just a few days go, the Clippers' commentators thought they got the ball back after CP3 pulled a Webber timeout for some reason.

Anyways, it's the Trent Tucker rule :



> The game clock and shot clock must show :00.3 or more in order for a player to secure possession of the ball on a rebound or throw-in to attempt a field goal. Instant replay shall be utilized if the basket is successful on this type of play and the game clock runs to 0:00 or the shot clock expires on a made basket and the officials are not reasonably certain that the ball was released prior to the expiration of the shot clock. The only type of field goal which may be scored if the game clock and shot clock are at :00.2 or :00.1 is a “tip-in” or “high lob.”


So the the minimum amount of time you can catch and shoot is actually 0.3. The Lee tip in was obviously more than 0.3 but it is possible to make a play within 0.3 seconds left. The Heat just defended the possession in that game much better than what the Kings did.

Officials might have done home cooking or that they just made a mistake since they're humans. It's not easy to start a clock with 0.3 seconds left. They made a mistake by starting the clock about 0.2 seconds late which can pass as a mistake. This isn't a video game where the clock starts exactly when the player touches the ball. And they have to review the play based on what the officials or the timekeeper made in the game so the refs or video reviewers can't review or change when the clock actually started. It's like reviewing out of bound plays that were caused by a foul which happened in the Warriors/CLippers series: Green fouled CP3 which led to the ball going out of bounds off of Paul but the video review showed a foul of Green but the refs don't have any power to overrule fouls in that situation.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

that shit was a lot more late than 0.02 seconds. go outside and try doing a windmill with the ball standing still and tell me that takes less than a second. he was in the air too. that shit was really late and that game should have been called.


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Can't front. The clock did start late, but it _still_ looked like he got it off in the requisite time.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

When my team loses due to some BS officiating:

"FUCK THIS STUPIDASS LEAGUE! This is some fucking bullshit!" :cussin:

When my team wins due to a blatant robbery:

"FUCK YES! The NBA isn't rigged, it was just one bad call! Happens all the time!" :dance

I'm such a typical sports fan. 

Anyway, that "MVP" known as Derrick Rose is a fucking joke, TBH. I know we got some Bulls fans around here, but damn...that guy comes back for a game, gets hurt, leaves the game, comes back in a week, plays for a few games, then the same shit happens all over again. And it's so funny because the media reports "Derrick Rose injured," and it's like "Again?! Well, no shit I guess." The media instead should start reporting shit like "Derrick Rose actually plays in two games straight."


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

I don't think you know what a windmill means because that is most definitely not one.

And that's not even my point. I already said that it wasn't 0.3 seconds and it's pretty obvious. Like I said, timekeepers are humans and they made a mistake. You think it's that easy to start a clock at exactly when Lee touches the ball? The difference between being late 0.1 seconds and 0.4 seconds isn't that much in this situation. And they can't review or change when the clock started from video replays.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

And apparently, from Joerger's post game interview, he copied the game winning play from the Suns and Jason Richardson back in 2010 when he was still an assistant coach


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

NOW YOU CAN FINISH AN INBOUD ALLEY, COURTNEY? NOW YOU CAN?

As for the time thing, you can go frame by frame, and guesstimate when the clock starts. By my count, it's 7 or 8 tenths of a second late. http://gfycat.com/ScaredConsciousGoldfinch


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> I don't think you know what a windmill means because that is most definitely not one.
> 
> And that's not even my point. I already said that it wasn't 0.3 seconds and it's pretty obvious. Like I said, timekeepers are humans and they made a mistake. You think it's that easy to start a clock at exactly when Lee touches the ball? The difference between being late 0.1 seconds and 0.4 seconds isn't that much in this situation. And they can't review or change when the clock started from video replays.


Exactly. How impossible is it to time it perfectly? Pretty damn impossible.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> And apparently, from Joerger's post game interview, he copied the game winning play from the Suns and Jason Richardson back in 2010 when he was still an assistant coach


That game was filled with so much chokage from my Grizzlies. I was PISSED.

Glad we got something from that.  Joerger isn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Courtney Lee must have practiced his alley-oop layups since that miss since he nailed that one perfectly. 

Random fun fact: J-Rich is actually still in the NBA with the 76ers who got acquired from the Dwight/Bynum trade.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Courtney Lee must have practiced his alley-oop layups since that miss since he nailed that one perfectly.
> 
> *Random fun fact: J-Rich is actually still in the NBA with the 76ers who got acquired from the Dwight/Bynum trade.*


What are the chances he ever returns? With his bum knee/6ers record, he should just retire already.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Philly still owes J-Rich 6 million so I think he'll be a 76er for the rest of season. He's a free agent this off-season though and I doubt anybody would want him. I can definitely see him retiring for a few years and training back into shape in his break before returning. He's only 33 years old surprisingly. He relies a lot on athleticism and it has obviously declined through age but he's still a great shooter so I think he can still be a serviceable bench player.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

WARRIORS

...Okay, that was a slightly pedestrian win but I'm pleased with the outcome. Some of those :curry three-pointers... :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Philly still owes J-Rich 6 million so I think he'll be a 76er for the rest of season. He's a free agent this off-season though and I doubt anybody would want him. I can definitely see him retiring for a few years and training back into shape in his break before returning. He's only 33 years old surprisingly. He relies a lot on athleticism and it has obviously declined through age but he's still a great shooter so I think he can still be a serviceable bench player.


They're so far below the cap floor anyway, it literally doesn't matter if they cut him and eat the $6 million to open up another roster spot.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Oh, and I failed to mention: HULK HOGAN was there, brothers! The Hulkster himself, shilling Wrestlemania and talking up the Dubs! :mark: lol!


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, and I failed to mention: HULK HOGAN was there, brothers! The Hulkster himself, shilling Wrestlemania and talking up the Dubs! :mark: lol!


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

OH, BROTHER! :mark:


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Philly fans you poor bastards.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*










#78 tonight :mark:​


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Looks like Hulk didn't have his hair extensions. Not fully in character!


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

Something to consider:

The Mavs could have gone scoreless last night for THE ENTIRE second half and still won by 3.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*

They're gonna go 0-10 before beating the Celtics :lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

I'm fully expecting them to troll me and break their losing streak against Boston.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



DesolationRow said:


> WARRIORS
> 
> ...Okay, that was a slightly pedestrian win but I'm pleased with the outcome. Some of those :curry three-pointers... :banderas


I wonder why he's in such a slump


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



Childish Mikino said:


> I wonder why he's in such a slump


Yeah.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Bulls @ Raptors - This Thursday on TNT*



WWE said:


> #78 tonight :mark:​


Please don't lose to LOLakers but I could see Pop resting guys.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Figure it's time for this again.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Ugh Rose is more fragile than Tracy McGrady at this point thank god we got Gasol. Dude should be in the list of MVP candidates (Y)


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM's Daddy said:


> Figure it's time for this again.





Dragonballfan said:


> Ugh Rose is more fragile than Tracy McGrady at this point thank god we got Gasol. Dude should be in the list of MVP candidates (Y)


http://espn.go.com/espnradio/grantland/player?id=11876176


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

i recall earlier in the season Joel asked why KOBE was being promoted as "the return" and not Rose and it's probably because even at age 36 the league knew that Kobe would be more likely to stay on the court than than that soft as plant Rose you have on your team. :kobe9


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

VICTORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLADIPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

#THERETURN


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM's Daddy said:


> Figure it's time for this again.


His stupid comments about looking into the future didn't help either


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Love the thread title :lol


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Zen said:


> His stupid comments about looking into the future didn't help either


http://espn.go.com/espnradio/grantland/player?id=11876176


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Zen said:


> His stupid comments about looking into the future didn't help either


Yeah, and LOL at Noah and others telling Bulls fans to chill out. We'll chill out when he can get through 5 games without tweaking something.


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, and LOL at Noah and others telling Bulls fans to chill out. We'll chill out when he can get through 5 games without tweaking something.


Set aside 15 minutes for this which I'm happy to link again in here - http://espn.go.com/espnradio/grantland/player?id=11876176


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

It's nice to see they found a sponsor Super Sonic


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Or maybe average people can understand that these human beings don't all share the same "my job is my mistress" mentality as Chris Benoit and Kobe Bryant. And that they're not obligated to have that mindset either regardless of the quantity of zeros on their direct deposits.

That Noah is standing up for Rose is a great sign actually. That tells me he sees how hard Rose is working to give the team the best he can long-term. If I'm a Bulls fan, I'm ecstatic to see that. The same thing happened with Urlacher standing up for Cutler. This isn't Andrew Bynum just cashing them checks.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Rondo fpalm


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

good job rondo.

YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT AT LEAST GET A FUCKING SHOT OFF YOU TURTLE MOTHER FUCKER!

i dont believe this shit.


----------



## ABAS

Boston really blew that lead? : ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Man was too afraid to shoot :allen1 

Either that or just blanked out and forgot how much time he had


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Carmelo oh my that was sweet

Edit - BURKE


----------



## RyanPelley

StarzNBarz said:


> YOU TURTLE MOTHER FUCKER!


:lmao


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Kobe/Spurs time :mark:


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Danny Green is making heat check types of shots in the first quarter and they're going in :allen1


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

MVP chants for Kobe while at the line. :ti

Leonard :mark:


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

25000 club for Timmy D!


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*










:mark:


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Lakers still getting ESPN air time :kobe


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



WWE said:


> :mark:


:applause

Just 10,000+ away from Karl Malone


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

MCW blew the game. Well, the 6ers suck period. But don't fucking let the ball fly off your damn leg. fpalm


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Lakers still getting ESPN air time :kobe


its annoying isnt it? between last year and this year they've been on tv wayyyyy too many times.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Kobe 1/12 :kobe


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



WWE said:


> Kobe 1/12 :kobe


Making sure his record is never broken.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Lol Rondo so good for the whole game, then finishes with that


----------



## ABAS

Lol @ the Houston players celebrating their win against the 76ers like they won game 7 of the finals.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Lol @ anyone even celebrating a win vs the 76'ers

Warriors gonna be rocking the black sleeved jerseys tonight for the first time, hope they look nice. Gonna be a decent game vs the Hornets


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

All that hope after we beat the Cavaliers now the Knicks are sticking the NBA out I reckon the 76ers will get the 1st W against us no disrespect to either but the Magic and Jazz are 2 teams we should be blowing away at MSG the Nuggets next and it's on TV in the UK


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Childish Mikino said:


> Lol @ anyone even celebrating a win vs the 76'ers
> 
> Warriors gonna be rocking the black sleeved jerseys tonight for the first time, hope they look nice. Gonna be a decent game vs the Hornets


Those jerseys? :lel I just used those in 2k. They looked like shit


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*










Kind of surprised that 65% of ESPN voters, who usually skew pro-Kobe, would make the right decision.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

lel at the "right" decision. people are going to vote for recent history as they always do. both have had top 10 careers, it's a good argument either way.

actually wouldnt make such a bad debate topic.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Most people have Duncan at 7-8 and Kobe at 9-10.

It's reasonably close, but I don't know that it's really _up for debate_.

-----

In other news, Oladipo starting at PG for Orlando tonight.

...huh?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

"most people" haven't ranked them yet. 


i dont think i'd put duncan at 7/8 either and probably not even Kobe. Kobe was a superstar for much longer than Duncan too and played consistently at a higher level than he did for longer in his career. He has as many rings and more final appearances and has outplayed him in head to head playoff matchups. It's very much up to debate and I'm not just saying this as a homer of Kobe, I don't really know when people starting thrusting Duncan up the GOAT list, but I haven't really seen any of it. I'm well aware Kobe might not even be a top 10 player to people btw and I think the same can be said for Duncan. There's a lot of guys that have done a lot of things in their careers, but just didn't have the same level of pieces around them; Duncan has had greatness around him his whole career and that's helped him a lot, as it did Kobe when he was with Shaq/Phil/Pau.

Jordan
Magic
Kareem
Russell
Wilt
Larry

hasn't changed, i don't think i'd put duncan right after them. :deandre


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Yeah? Duncan had "greatness around him his entire career"?

David Robinson made his last All-NBA Team in 2000-01 (Third Team). Duncan didn't have another All-NBA teammate until Ginobili made Third Team All-NBA in 2007-08. Parker didn't even make his first Third Team All-NBA until a year later.

In that six-year span in between, Duncan made First Team All-NBA five times, Second Team All-NBA once, won two MVPs and led the Spurs to two championships (earning Finals MVP honors both times).

Conversely, Kobe spent the first eight seasons of his career playing alongside a Top 5 player in Shaq then wasn't able to accomplish anything on his own until the Lakers traded for another All-NBA player in Gasol.

You can say "Let's wait until their careers are over," but Kobe's career is essentially over at this point. There's really nothing he can do short of leading the Lakers on a deep playoff run or averaging 20+ into his 40s that would impact his all-time ranking. And I would be willing to bet that for everyone legitimate source you could show me that has Kobe ranked higher, I could find five that have Duncan ranked higher. That's not a slight against Kobe. Duncan's career has just quietly been that great.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

i wonder how many sources you can find agreeing with you about the giant slight you just made against Duncan's supporting cast. :lmao i'm not going to get into this, but I guess Duncan carried around garbage his whole career, including last year with only one all nba team player in parker. 

i also don't think anyone would agree with you that duncan could have done better with those lakers teams post shaq/pre-pau. i'm sure you think they would have been the top team in the western conference.


this cavs team is going to be scary good on offense once they actually fix their chemistry issues. they're scoring on pure talent alone right now. it's too bad their defense will never be that great.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Cleveland with the beatdown on the Hawks, there have been some ugly games these past few days. :deandre


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

If you owned an NBA team and you had the option of

Dragic/Bledsoe/Thomas

or

Lowry/Williams/Vasquez

which group of 3 would you take


----------



## WWE

Dragic/bledsoe/thomas

Because DRAGIC.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Cavs seem to be finding themselves offensively. 39 assists in the win against the Hawks.


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

1. Jordan
2. Magic
3. Russell
3. Kareem
5. Wilt
6. Bird
7. Kobe
7. Duncan
9. Shaq
10. LeBron
10. Oscar

ijs


----------



## JM

*NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Childish Mikino said:


> If you owned an NBA team and you had the option of
> 
> Dragic/Bledsoe/Thomas
> 
> or
> 
> Lowry/Williams/Vasquez
> 
> which group of 3 would you take



Lulz you should just include all guards so it's actually a discussion worth having...

Bledsoe starts at the same position Demar does. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM said:


> Lulz you should just include all guards so it's actually a discussion worth having...
> 
> Bledsoe starts at the same position Demar does.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I don't really care if Bledsoe starts at SG, I still view him as a PG.

But anyways, Warriors lighting up Charlotte right now, wowzah.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Nets/Blazers get TV time but not Spurs/Kings


----------



## JM

Childish Mikino said:


> I don't really care if Bledsoe starts at SG, I still view him as a PG.
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, Warriors lighting up Charlotte right now, wowzah.



Lulz well comparing anything other than apples to apples is pretty much pointless. 

If you want to do that comparison compare Dragic, Thomas and ennis to the Raptors 3.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Isn't Ennis in the D-League?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Childish Mikino said:


> But anyways, Warriors lighting up Charlotte right now, wowzah.


KLAY. :curry BOGUT. BARNES. DRAYMOND. SPEIGHTS JAM. BARBOSA.

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



RetepAdam. said:


> Most people have Duncan at 7-8 and Kobe at 9-10.
> 
> It's reasonably close, but I don't know that it's really _up for debate_.
> 
> -----
> 
> In other news, Oladipo starting at PG for Orlando tonight.
> 
> ...huh?


Combo of Vaughn being the worst HC in the NBA, Payton playing poorly, and Vaughn seemingly not liking Elfrid.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

kings finished tonight. :mark:


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Tried watching the Bulls game without knowing the score beforehand, watched until the middle of the second quarter but sometimes you can just tell the struggle is too real. Can't even beat the Pacers bench players at home, brehs :mj2

Scola seems to step it up a level against the Bulls every single time. I'm convinced if it was Scola plus scrubs vs the Bulls in a series, it would go to 7 games


----------



## JM

Stax Classic said:


> Isn't Ennis in the D-League?



I'm not sure. I stopped caring about him when the Raptors didn't get him :draper2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/sto...otte-hornets-golden-state-warriors-flop-video

In case you missed Lance fouling himself and drawing the foul :eddie


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

When is he going to try blow himself in the ear?
Classic Lance


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Back when The Knicks actually won games :sad: 

Were about an hour away from tip off against The Nuggets and I genuinely dread every game coming at the minute I will give Fisher time and cut him some slack as he's a rookie coach but if this losing streak does hit double figures then serious questions will be asked about him 

:melo


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Nuggets suck ass mate, you should win easy


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Stax Classic said:


> Nuggets suck ass mate, you should win easy


Magic and Jazz have beat us this week i'm taking nothing for granted Melo needs to step up


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Nuggets :ti Knicks with the 1st half blow out


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

3 years, $40 million extension for Rudy Gay, per Woj.

Very fair deal, imo. Also leaves the Kings enough money to be players in free agency for Rondo or whomever.

EDIT — Also, Marc Stein reporting that the T'Wolves have engaged in trade talks about former 51-point scorer Corey Brewer with the Cavs and Rockets. No surprise there.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Gordon has a fractured foot and will be out indefinitely. Unfortunately, it's Aaron Gordon, not Ben Gordon. :sodone


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

parker is such an idiot. no game awareness at all. wasted two possessions with 2 quick bricks near the end of the game. :lmao


BRANDON KNIGHT WITH THREE STRAIGHT THREES. turning into a star. :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

bama4 rockets 9-1


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Gordon has a fractured foot and will be out indefinitely. Unfortunately, it's Aaron Gordon, not Ben Gordon. :sodone


Eric Gordon broke his shooting ability


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Warriors assassinating the Lakers.. AGAIN..twice in what now 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Boozer 1-9 so far. :deandre


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Chrome said:


> Boozer 1-9 so far. :deandre


Hey, that's exactly the lakers record after tonight!

:kobe4


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



WWE said:


> Hey, that's exactly the lakers record after tonight!
> 
> :kobe4


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Thanks for taking him and giving us Pau Lakers (Y)

AYYEE I GOTCHU KOBE


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Kobe with 44... But down almost 40 :kobe


----------



## ABAS

The final of the Rockets Thunder game was 69-65? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



WWE said:


> Hey, that's exactly the lakers record after tonight!
> 
> :kobe4


#ILLUMINATICONFIRMED


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

So how many more national TV games do the Lakers have?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

too many


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

#TheRoadToThe#1Pick


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Agreed with the thread title obv.


DIRK

MAVS


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Poor Kobe


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Childish Mikino said:


> Warriors assassinating the Lakers.. AGAIN..twice in what now 2-3 weeks?





Chrome said:


> Boozer 1-9 so far. :deandre





WWE said:


> Hey, that's exactly the lakers record after tonight!
> 
> :kobe4





Chrome said:


>





WWE said:


> Kobe with 44... But down almost 40 :kobe


:lmao

Sorry, *Magic*, just consider this your comeuppance for all of your anti-GIANTS shenanigans in the chatbox. 

But anyway: :curry :curry2 :mark: WARRIORS


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> #TheRoadToThe#1Pick


You can't put a number sign in a...

Nevermind. :kobe2


----------



## ABAS

Kobe should just retire after today's game. 44 points tonight, probably the highest he'll hit all season.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

He'll go for 50 against the Hawks on Tuesday.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM's Daddy said:


> The final of the Rockets Thunder game was 69-65? :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App







:draper2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



WWE said:


> He'll go for 50 against the Hawks on Tuesday.


And his team will still lose by 20+ points.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

:kobe2


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Clearly Kobe is still following the ways of ZEN, brothers

Which teaches him to focus on the here and now, the moment he is currently in when he has the ball in his hands, and not on the previous play/shot or future shots. A player might miss two shots in a row and feel unnerved when the next opportunity presents itself and he'll pass it, even if he is in the best position out of all the players on his team. He is filled with self doubt. A player who follows the ways of ZEN will not be filled with this doubt and will take the best option presented to him on any given play.

More often than not, Kobe is in the best position to shoot because he's Kobe Bryant and the rest of his team are mostly bums :kobe3

Oh and I very much enjoyed Phil Jackson's book 'More Than A Game' it would make a lovely present for a loved one this Christmas :lelbron


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sorry, *Magic*, just consider this your comeuppance for all of your anti-GIANTS shenanigans in the chatbox.
> 
> But anyway: :curry :curry2 :mark: WARRIORS



how is this my comeuppance? i WANT this. i know we're not COMPETING. i want our TOP FIVE PICK. have fun with the lakers bad years while they last, they don't usually tend to last long and if we can get some quality young pieces while we're at it then I'll be happy. I actually got to enjoy a *dynasty*, not 3 in 5 years, but 3 in 3 years and then another repeat. I think I'll be fine. 


Will your comeuppance be when the Warriors are again a second round out? :ti You know if they get that far, I wouldn't want to be the team that plays OKC in the first round and if it's the Warriors that's as far as they'll go.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> how is this my comeuppance? i WANT this. i know we're not COMPETING. i want our TOP FIVE PICK. have fun with the lakers bad years while they last, they don't usually tend to last long and if we can get some quality young pieces while we're at it then I'll be happy. I actually got to enjoy a *dynasty*, not 3 in 5 years, but 3 in 3 years and then another repeat. I think I'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Will your comeuppance be when the Warriors are again a second round out? :ti You know if they get that far, I wouldn't want to be the team that plays OKC in the first round and if it's the Warriors that's as far as they'll go.


Warriors are going to Conference finals, bye


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

That's a good point Canadian. Certainly something I didn't consider.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM said:


> That's a good point Canadian. Certainly something I didn't consider.


Thanks, I appreciate your acknowledgement.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

i know you live in some fantasy world where you don't see reality coming until it happens, but warriors are nothing but a pseudo-contender just like they were last year.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

3 missed free throws. nice rondo. shooting 30 percent from the ft line on the season.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

put the lid on, and take this fool bradley to the dump. what a piece of trash. people in new zealand could've seen that pass coming. how u gotta blame rondo for that? they were down 4 anyway. rondo was great other than the free throws.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

hes shooting 30 percent man.


----------



## ABAS

In other news, LeBron lost.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



shutupchico said:


> put the lid on, and take this fool bradley to the dump. what a piece of trash. people in new zealand could've seen that pass coming. how u gotta blame rondo for that? they were down 4 anyway. rondo was great other than the free throws.


And Bradley was fine other than that terrible pass at the end :toomanykobes


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

what happens if philly never wins a game?


i know "any given night...", but they don't have nba level talent and they've made their two best players backups for literally no reason except to probably start out so bad that they can't win.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

They're gonna beat the Celtics on Wednesday, so no they're not going winless.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Well no team will ever go winless, so yeah.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

no team was ever designed to be this bad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> no team was ever designed to be this bad.


*The 1998-99 Chicago Bulls*
Brent Barry
Corey Benjamin
Mario Bennett
Keith Booth
Randy Brown
Mark Bryant
Cory Carr
Kornel David
Ron Harper
Charles Jones
Toni Kukoc
Andrew Lang
Rusty LaRue
Dickey Simpkins
Bill Wennington


*The 2011-12 Charlotte Bobcats*
D.J. Augustin
Bismack Biyombo
Derrick Brown
Matt Carroll
Boris Diaw (Mind you he was a fat scrub then)
DeSagana Diop
Gerald Henderson
Cory Higgins
Corey Maggette
Jamario Moon
Byron Mullens
Eduardo Najera
Tyrus Thomas
Kemba Walker (Was a rookie)
D.J. White
Reggie Williams


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> what happens if philly never wins a game?
> 
> 
> i know "any given night...", but they don't have nba level talent and they've made their two best players backups for literally no reason except to probably start out so bad that they can't win.


MCW will start eventually. Wroton has clearly earned a few extra starts while MCW gets his legs under him.

As for Noel, I have no idea. LOL @ that tho.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

cmon now the 76ers will get at least 15 wins.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Notorious said:


> *The 1998-99 Chicago Bulls*
> Brent Barry
> Corey Benjamin
> Mario Bennett
> Keith Booth
> Randy Brown
> Mark Bryant
> Cory Carr
> Kornel David
> Ron Harper
> Charles Jones
> Toni Kukoc
> Andrew Lang
> Rusty LaRue
> Dickey Simpkins
> Bill Wennington


That's brining back some bad memories.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



StarzNBarz said:


> cmon now the 76ers will get at least 15 wins.


They'll get no more than 11 I'm betting


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Bulls won without Rose and Gasol. :dance


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

philly will break that bobcats record for lowest win %...and maybe fewest wins. :side:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

76ers are definitely getting fewer wins than the Eagles.


----------



## watts63

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

I really hope the NBA throws the Sixers a bone around lottery time.


----------



## WWE

Kobe. said:


> philly will break that bobcats record for lowest win %...and maybe fewest wins. :side:


I remember that year when Charlotte actually performed well and started the season 6-5 I think.

..then Oklahoma City took them behind the woodshed and weren't the same ever since :trips7


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



StarzNBarz said:


> hes shooting 30 percent man.


he needs to get better at it for sure, but he does so many other positive things out there on a team full of mediocrity, it's hard to get mad at him.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Notorious said:


> And Bradley was fine other than that terrible pass at the end :toomanykobes


he hit some shots tonight, but he dribbled the ball off his foot as usual on one play, and made a retarded decision to lose them the game. he's incompetent. they need a rim protector, and they need to replace bradley. i love what zeller's giving them though, dude has one of the best touches i've seen, around the basket. green was phenomenal as well, he's up there with the best in the league when he sets his mind to it.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Alright its getting to the point now where you really don't want to be the first team to lose to the Sixers, who do you think it'll be?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



DangerousK88 said:


> Alright its getting to the point now where you really don't want to be the first team to lose to the Sixers, who do you think it'll be?


the celtics


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> i know you live in some fantasy world where you don't see reality coming until it happens, but warriors are nothing but a pseudo-contender just like they were last year.


One of the best defensive teams in the league, top 3 for sure. Improved offensively with Steve Kerr. Better & deeper bench. Countlessly acknowledged as a contender by analysts and broadcasters. Bye.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Rose's graduation game strong. :rose1


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Rose in a suit, I've seen that too much these past few years. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> how is this my comeuppance? i WANT this. i know we're not COMPETING. i want our TOP FIVE PICK. have fun with the lakers bad years while they last, they don't usually tend to last long and if we can get some quality young pieces while we're at it then I'll be happy. I actually got to enjoy a *dynasty*, not 3 in 5 years, but 3 in 3 years and then another repeat. I think I'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Will your comeuppance be when the Warriors are again a second round out? :ti You know if they get that far, I wouldn't want to be the team that plays OKC in the first round and if it's the Warriors that's as far as they'll go.


I wanted to see what you'd do... and you didn't disappoint. You let five TNT broadcasts die. Then you let Philadelphia take your place. _Even to a guy like me that's cold._ :kobe8


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



shutupchico said:


> he hit some shots tonight, but he dribbled the ball off his foot as usual on one play, and made a retarded decision to lose them the game. he's incompetent. they need a rim protector, and they need to replace bradley. i love what zeller's giving them though, dude has one of the best touches i've seen, around the basket. green was phenomenal as well, he's up there with the best in the league when he sets his mind to it.



Replace Bradley with who? Please tell me someone we can realistically get to start at SG that's better than Bradley

Is Bradley any more of a liability than the PG shooting 30% on free throws or the two big men that couldn't protect the rim if their life depended on it? I couldn't care less about Rondo's triple doubles if he can't make plays when we need them the most.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Childish Mikino said:


> One of the best defensive teams in the league, top 3 for sure. Improved offensively with Steve Kerr. Better & deeper bench. Countlessly acknowledged as a contender by analysts and broadcasters. Bye.


they also lead the league in turnovers, their offense completely falls apart when Curry leaves the floor, and they have no real #2 superstar, which the majority of contenders in nba history have had. 

And that "top 3 defense" won't be nowhere near once your precious David Lee comes back and yet you seem completely unaware of this. :ti




DesolationRow said:


> I wanted to see what you'd do... and you didn't disappoint. You let five TNT broadcasts die. Then you let Philadelphia take your place. _Even to a guy like me that's cold._ :kobe8


:what?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

I'm going to laugh when the Warriors have to play the Thunder in the first RD. Sorry DROW.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

So Dwight's now being investigated for child abuse...

http://www.tmz.com/2014/11/18/dwight-howard-abuse-case-child-criminal-investigation/


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

A belt buckle?

I guess I should charge my mother then.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

The way he exited Orlando sure felt like I was being abused.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

MIP :butler

Just a pity he's gonna end up half dead like Deng by the time the playoffs come around. 45mins last night, even played the last few mins when the result of the game was no longer in doubt :mj2

Really encouraging signs from Mirotic :mark: Looked confident

Noah was :banderas all night. Lel'd at him playing defense on CP3 even while on the bench and shouting in disapoointment at Griffin's missed freethrows :jordan4 I love it when he's in that kind of mood :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

So what does everyone think of MEMPHIS?


I honestly think they might be the best team in the league. No not just because of their 10-1*(9-2, Kings got screwed) start, but because since last all star break, when they finally got healthy, they've been dominating. I know they lost last year against the Thunder, but that was with ZBo suspended like a fucking moron, if he played who knows what could have happened. 

Anyways, they haven't lost at home since last February*(again, cough cough KINGS) and they have the best defense in the league, without a shadow of a doubt. They have two great post scorers that can literally matchup against any other front court in the league; they finally seem to have a somewhat decent scorer in Courtney Lee, although counting on him won't likely provide the best results; and Mike Conley is one of better, if not the best, two way point guards in the league which is something that's great to have in a point guard dominated league. Not to mention they have that Tony Allen guy that can hold his own on defense. If they get homecourt I think they can go all the way to the finals, they've proven capable of beating the Spurs/Thunder(on the road as well, albeit with injuries) and they can seriously matchup against any other team in the western conference due to their amazing defense alone. They remind me a lot of the 04 Pistons, and hey they have Prince too. 


And on that note, I think a Bulls/Grizzlies final would be a lot of fun. You got the Gasol brothers facing off, the passion of ZBo/Noah, the point guard battle between Rose/Conley, Butler/Allen shutting down a player each respectively(possibly the point guards themselves :lol) and DUNLEAVY VS. COURTNEY LEEmark. I don't really think that highly of either team's bench, and that might be Memphis's biggest drawback and weakness, but it could be a battle similar to Spurs/Pistons in 05.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> I don't really think that highly of either team's bench


Apologise to TAJ now.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Notorious said:


> Replace Bradley with who? Please tell me someone we can realistically get to start at SG that's better than Bradley
> 
> Is Bradley any more of a liability than the PG shooting 30% on free throws or the two big men that couldn't protect the rim if their life depended on it? I couldn't care less about Rondo's triple doubles if he can't make plays when we need them the most.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


are u kidding me here? is he more of a liability? rondo missed free throws, he's gotta got better on those, but the guy makes max maneuver after max maneuver every game. bradley is incompetent at everything besides a wide open jumper. incompetent. can't dribble, pass, defend, and an iq in the negatives. i don't know who, replace him with anyone. i'd MUCH rather see thornton in there with the game on the line. or even young. something about young tells me u can trust him. i can't say the same for turner, but if not for the c's, turner wouldn't even be in the nba anymore. don't try to tell me bradley can defend, he can't. hasn't done it all year, didn't do it last year. earned his rep a few years back when he had a few good defensive games, before getting absolutely OBLITERATED by RAYMOND FELTON in the playoffs. felton. raymond felton.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



shutupchico said:


> are u kidding me here? is he more of a liability? rondo missed free throws, he's gotta got better on those, but the guy makes max maneuver after max maneuver every game. bradley is incompetent at everything besides a wide open jumper. incompetent. can't dribble, pass, defend, and an iq in the negatives. i don't know who, replace him with anyone. i'd MUCH rather see thornton in there with the game on the line. or even young. something about young tells me u can trust him. i can't say the same for turner, but if not for the c's, turner wouldn't even be in the nba anymore. don't try to tell me bradley can defend, he can't. hasn't done it all year, didn't do it last year. earned his rep a few years back when he had a few good defensive games, before getting absolutely OBLITERATED by RAYMOND FELTON in the playoffs. felton. raymond felton.


Please stop holding on to one fucking playoff series that happened long ago.

Yes Felton torched Bradley, along with every other Celtic in the playoffs in 2013. It's not like he was isoing Bradley on every play either, the Celtics pick & roll defense in that series was beyond awful and Felton exploited it. In the regular season in 2013-14, Felton averaged 3.3 PPG on 26% shooting against Bradley. But yes let's keep holding on to a playoff series that was Bradley's worst stretch of games defensively since he's been in the NBA and act like it's the norm rather than an aberration.

You're complaining about Bradley but want Thornton? Thornton does NOTHING good except score and he's highly inefficient at that, more than Bradley, the guy you're always bitching about. And defense? Don't even ask. All you do is bitch about Bradley and make him the scapegoat for all of the team's problems, but once again please tell me someone that we could realistically get to start at SG that's better than Bradley? So Bradley can't be trusted but James Young, the 19 year old kid that's played all of 9 minutes in the NBA can? I get it, you don't like the guy, you think he's overpaid, you think he sucks. But quit being so irrational and actually use some logic. Once again, I don't care about Rondo's triple doubles if he can't make the plays down the stretch when we need them most, which he has continually failed at this season.

Our two biggest problems are defense and closing games. Bradley is at worst the 2nd best defender on this team. Beyond that, our biggest problem on defense has been protecting the paint and are we really gonna give Bradley more blame than those Sullinger & Olynyk? As far as closing the game once again, that isn't on Bradley. Stevens doesn't draw up plays for Bradley when we're trying to win/tie games down the stretch. Even last night when he made that bad turnover, the play wasn't designed for him. It was a play for Jeff Green that got blown up, Rondo for whatever reason threw the ball to Bradley, he tried to get it back to Rondo to set a play up and Bledsoe picked it off.

What annoys me is how you act like Bradley is the biggest problem on this team and make him the scapegoat for everything when he's far from it. You nitpick and try to magnify any mistake he makes while giving passes to all the other players just because you like them and you don't like Bradley.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Grizzlies might just be that damned good, *Magic*. They're the team I'm most wary of not named the Spurs or Thunder. :hmm:

Their post scorers are indeed what scares me most about them. Their interior game is beastly and they are performing at optimum "Home Court Advantage" settings these days.



Hahaha, *Brandon*. Well played.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



DesolationRow said:


> Grizzlies might just be that damned good, *Magic*. They're the team I'm most wary of not named the Spurs or Thunder. :hmm:
> 
> Their post scorers are indeed what scares me most about them. Their interior game is beastly and they are performing at optimum "Home Court Advantage" settings these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, *Brandon*. Well played.


I agree that the Grizzlies are a good team, but to be fair, them and the Rockets have had one of the easiest opening schedules this season as well, which I think factors in a lot to their record. They have upcoming games against the Raps, Clips, and Trail Blazers so we'll see how they fare as their schedule gets tougher.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

The Warriors have had a similar schedule in strength and Grizzlies domination goes back to last year once Marc came back. :drake1


----------



## Super Sonic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

First it's All Day, now it's D12. What's next for HOU? Watt kiddy porn sting?


----------



## LadPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

The Grizzlies are my favorite sports franchise ever. 10-1 is bologna though. They've had a ridiculously easy schedule.

And it's funny because the 1 loss was the one game that looked to be a game that we would have for-fucking sure won.

We'll see around All-Star break where the Grizz sit. I'd say 4th in the West sounds about right.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Notorious said:


> Please stop holding on to one fucking playoff series that happened long ago.
> 
> Yes Felton torched Bradley, along with every other Celtic in the playoffs in 2013. It's not like he was isoing Bradley on every play either, the Celtics pick & roll defense in that series was beyond awful and Felton exploited it. In the regular season in 2013-14, Felton averaged 3.3 PPG on 26% shooting against Bradley. But yes let's keep holding on to a playoff series that was Bradley's worst stretch of games defensively since he's been in the NBA and act like it's the norm rather than an aberration.
> 
> You're complaining about Bradley but want Thornton? Thornton does NOTHING good except score and he's highly inefficient at that, more than Bradley, the guy you're always bitching about. And defense? Don't even ask. All you do is bitch about Bradley and make him the scapegoat for all of the team's problems, but once again please tell me someone that we could realistically get to start at SG that's better than Bradley? So Bradley can't be trusted but James Young, the 19 year old kid that's played all of 9 minutes in the NBA can? I get it, you don't like the guy, you think he's overpaid, you think he sucks. But quit being so irrational and actually use some logic. Once again, I don't care about Rondo's triple doubles if he can't make the plays down the stretch when we need them most, which he has continually failed at this season.
> 
> Our two biggest problems are defense and closing games. Bradley is at worst the 2nd best defender on this team. Beyond that, our biggest problem on defense has been protecting the paint and are we really gonna give Bradley more blame than those Sullinger & Olynyk? As far as closing the game once again, that isn't on Bradley. Stevens doesn't draw up plays for Bradley when we're trying to win/tie games down the stretch. Even last night when he made that bad turnover, the play wasn't designed for him. It was a play for Jeff Green that got blown up, Rondo for whatever reason threw the ball to Bradley, he tried to get it back to Rondo to set a play up and Bledsoe picked it off.
> 
> What annoys me is how you act like Bradley is the biggest problem on this team and make him the scapegoat for everything when he's far from it. You nitpick and try to magnify any mistake he makes while giving passes to all the other players just because you like them and you don't like Bradley.


you're annoyed? u should be celebrating. it's like a new day for u, coming to the realization that awful avery belongs in the ymca with the rest of the 5 year olds learning to dribble, and throw a bounce pass, instead of being paid big money to suck ass. thornton is a much better option. he is capable of dribbling the ball on the ground instead of off his foot/hand/head/etc, he can create his own shot, and get to the basket, he passes adequately, his d is as good, or better in my opinion than bradley's, he's a better shooter. sullinger is what he is. nice offensive player down low, knows how to carve out space, and fundamentally sound enough to be very effective. he's undersized, and slow, i don't expect him to be a good defender. still, he's a very good rebounder. he's kevin love light, or rather kevin love heavy. losing sullinger makes this team far worse, as would losing green, or rondo. losing bradley would be like picking a worm out of romaine lettuce. on a team with so little talent, it's hard to get mad at the people who make this team watchable, it's easier to get mad at a bum who just netted himself a big contract, and plays big minutes without deserving them.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Watching the Sixers playing D yesterday was like watching some ordinary guys at the local recreation center. It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

o, and bradley was covering felton that whole series. he got huge minutes. it's the playoffs that count, that's when u see what people are really made of. bradley was supposedly this quick defender, who could stay with his man, but felton had him on skates while simultaneously eating donuts. i can't believe u defend this guy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



shutupchico said:


> you're annoyed? u should be celebrating. it's like a new day for u, coming to the realization that awful avery belongs in the ymca with the rest of the 5 year olds learning to dribble, and throw a bounce pass, instead of being paid big money to suck ass. thornton is a much better option. he is capable of dribbling the ball on the ground instead of off his foot/hand/head/etc, he can create his own shot, and get to the basket, he passes adequately, his d is as good, or better in my opinion than bradley's, he's a better shooter.


If Thornton was so good he wouldn't be on his 3rd team in 8 months. Bradley is better than Thornton at everything except ballhandling. Thornton is supposedly the better scorer yet Bradley's more efficient while shooting nothing but jumpers. You sure know how to pick em. You say the playoffs is how you decide what players are really made of right? Thornton averaged 6 points on 39% shooting in the playoffs last season. But I guess you'll give him a pass right?



> sullinger is what he is. nice offensive player down low, knows how to carve out space, and fundamentally sound enough to be very effective. he's undersized, and slow, i don't expect him to be a good defender. still, he's a very good rebounder. he's kevin love light, or rather kevin love heavy.


He's Kevin Love light but the Wolves laughed at the notion of trading Kevin Love for him. Defense is the weakest part of this team. The paint defense in particular. Sullinger & Olynyk are two defensive liabilities that are also tasked to protect the paint. But go on chico, continue trying to make seem like Bradley is the biggest problem on this team while praising these other dudes that have played significant roles in the ACTUAL problems.



> losing sullinger makes this team far worse, as would losing green, or rondo. losing bradley would be like picking a worm out of romaine lettuce.


Sullinger wouldn't be that significant of a loss. We wouldn't miss him chucking 3's all night long or helping allow the opposing team to score in the paint at will. I mean we are talking about the guy that just gave up 30 points to Markieff Morris last night right?

Funny that you mention Rondo though, considering the Celtics have had a better winning percentage over the last 3 seasons without Rondo than they have with him. And this is supposed to be the face of the franchise.



> on a team with so little talent, it's hard to get mad at the people who make this team watchable, it's easier to get mad at a bum who just netted himself a big contract, and plays big minutes without deserving them.


This isn't 2008. $8 mil a year is hardly a big contract. And it especially won't be after the new TV deal kicks in. So who's more deserving of the minutes then chico? Marcus "I don't play defense and shoot below 40% from the field" Thornton? You saying Evan Turner needs an increase in minutes? Washed up Gerald Wallace? 19 year old James Young? Phil Pressey who's probably shooting below 20% for the season? Quit talking out your ass.



shutupchico said:


> o, and bradley was covering felton that whole series. he got huge minutes. it's the playoffs that count, that's when u see what people are really made of. bradley was supposedly this quick defender, who could stay with his man, but felton had him on skates while simultaneously eating donuts. i can't believe u defend this guy.


If you would've paid attention to that that series you would've known that Pierce also spent a good amount of time guarding Felton with Bradley switching over at times to guard JR Smith.

Man I don't even think Avery's some big time player. But you acting like he's a scrub is ridiculous. Especially when you have the AUDACITY to shit on Bradley but hype up actual scrubs like Marcus Thornton and Gerald Wallace.

Let me guess, you were probably one of those Celtic fans that didn't want Danny Ainge to trade Al Jefferson for KG huh?


----------



## ABAS

Did the sixers win a game yet? No? Ok I'm out. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Rudy Gay, meet Anthony Davis.

https://vine.co/v/OJAdDnOdV7D


----------



## Joff

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

76ers need to be moved from comcast to comedy central


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



RetepAdam. said:


> Rudy Gay, meet Anthony Davis.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/OJAdDnOdV7D


cousins chase down block > that imo. those two played great. Cousins is going to force himself into that top 10 conversation sooner than later as he's probably the most overlooked and underrated superstar(no not you, Melo, you piece of shit).


----------



## ABAS

GitRekt said:


> 76ers need to be moved from comcast to comedy central



I was thinking more of like channel 9831, you know, one of those channels 5 people pay for but never watch it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Notorious said:


> If Thornton was so good he wouldn't be on his 3rd team in 8 months. Bradley is better than Thornton at everything except ballhandling. Thornton is supposedly the better scorer yet Bradley's more efficient while shooting nothing but jumpers. You sure know how to pick em. You say the playoffs is how you decide what players are really made of right? Thornton averaged 6 points on 39% shooting in the playoffs last season. But I guess you'll give him a pass right?
> 
> 
> 
> He's Kevin Love light but the Wolves laughed at the notion of trading Kevin Love for him. Defense is the weakest part of this team. The paint defense in particular. Sullinger & Olynyk are two defensive liabilities that are also tasked to protect the paint. But go on chico, continue trying to make seem like Bradley is the biggest problem on this team while praising these other dudes that have played significant roles in the ACTUAL problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Sullinger wouldn't be that significant of a loss. We wouldn't miss him chucking 3's all night long or helping allow the opposing team to score in the paint at will. I mean we are talking about the guy that just gave up 30 points to Markieff Morris last night right?
> 
> Funny that you mention Rondo though, considering the Celtics have had a better winning percentage over the last 3 seasons without Rondo than they have with him. And this is supposed to be the face of the franchise.
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't 2008. $8 mil a year is hardly a big contract. And it especially won't be after the new TV deal kicks in. So who's more deserving of the minutes then chico? Marcus "I don't play defense and shoot below 40% from the field" Thornton? You saying Evan Turner needs an increase in minutes? Washed up Gerald Wallace? 19 year old James Young? Phil Pressey who's probably shooting below 20% for the season? Quit talking out your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> If you would've paid attention to that that series you would've known that Pierce also spent a good amount of time guarding Felton with Bradley switching over at times to guard JR Smith.
> 
> Man I don't even think Avery's some big time player. But you acting like he's a scrub is ridiculous. Especially when you have the AUDACITY to shit on Bradley but hype up actual scrubs like Marcus Thornton and Gerald Wallace.
> 
> Let me guess, you were probably one of those Celtic fans that didn't want Danny Ainge to trade Al Jefferson for KG huh?


i never said thornton was so good, i think he's an average player. he's still the best shooting guard on the team though, until young shows what he can do. sullinger would look great next to a defensive bigman. he's never gonna be able to be a rim protector, himself, but what he can do is extremly valuable for a power forward. i'm not gonna get mad at him for not doing something i don't expect. do u blame kevin love for all those losing seasons on the twolves, or the fact that his teams weren't good enough? like i said before, rondo, green, and sullinger are far and away the best players on the team(olynyk distant 4th), so i can't blame them when i know those are the guys that can be there helping them win a championship when the time comes, they're good enough. it's just u gotta get other pieces. like a shooting guard, and a center.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> The Warriors have had a similar schedule in strength and Grizzlies domination goes back to last year once Marc came back. :drake1


I don't know what to do with you..

Warriors have already matched up against Phoenix, Spurs, Houston, Potland, and the Clippers. Hell even Brooklyn isn't a terrible team.

Memphis has only played up until recently, Phoenix. Memphis/Houston was their only other tough game.

http://espn.go.com/nba/stats/rpi/_/sort/SOS

^ since you guys fiend off stats, there you go, now hush up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

You guys beat Houston without Dwight and got blown out by the Spurs, I don't think losses mean much for how good you are. :ti

Pelicans are around the same level as the Suns too. So they both have 3 victories over similar level teams; Warriors: suns/blazers/clips, Grizzlies: suns/rockets/pelicans. As I mentioned before, but Grizzlies success dates back to last since when they started to dominate with Marc's return.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

The Knicks :lol 1 win then back we go the 76ers will get there 1st win against us I've been saying that for weeks


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



shutupchico said:


> i never said thornton was so good, i think he's an average player. he's still the best shooting guard on the team though, until young shows what he can do. sullinger would look great next to a defensive bigman. he's never gonna be able to be a rim protector, himself, but what he can do is extremly valuable for a power forward. i'm not gonna get mad at him for not doing something i don't expect. do u blame kevin love for all those losing seasons on the twolves, or the fact that his teams weren't good enough? like i said before, rondo, green, and sullinger are far and away the best players on the team(olynyk distant 4th), so i can't blame them when i know those are the guys that can be there helping them win a championship when the time comes, they're good enough. it's just u gotta get other pieces. like a shooting guard, and a center.



Thornton isn't even average. He's your basic, no defense playing inefficient chucker.

Sullinger is nowhere near as good a player as Love is and probably never will be.

Who cares that Rondo, Green & Sully are the best players? That doesn't mean they should be exempt from getting any sort of blame or that other players should be made the scapegoats while they get passes. And furthermore, Green & Sullinger are both average starters at their position. Sullinger might be below average considering how deep PF is. We are not a SG or C away from title contention unless said SG is prime Michael Jordan and the center is prime Hakeem.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Is Sully still suffering the back issues? Like a modern day Ralph Sampson


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

So much bickering over a shitty currently irrelevant team!

Why can't you all just look forward to your high draft pick and talk about the good teams?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Talk tank. Alright. Celtics need to focus on getting the number 1 pick for Okafor. Reminds me a lot of Duncan. But it's gonna be 1996 all over again: fail the tank job and the Pacers get the number 1 pick for the future Duncan since they parallel to the 1996 Spurs who lost David Robinson for the season while Pacers lose their star PG. It's gonna happen 

Celtics haven't had a lot of luck in the draft since Len Bias. Only succesful one was really Paul Pierce and if you consider him elite, Rondo. But other than that, a lot of shortcomings: this year's draft, the 2007 draft with Durant, the 1997 Duncan experiment, Len Bias, Reggie Lewis, and passing on Kobe in 1996. Celtics used all their luck with Larry Bird when 5 teams passed on him and on Havlicek.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Spurs vs Cavs tonight! I wish their first meeting was a bit later in the season but still :mark:.


----------



## WWE

I hope the spurs expose the Cavaliers terrible defense.


----------



## Notorious

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Talk tank. Alright. Celtics need to focus on getting the number 1 pick for Okafor. Reminds me a lot of Duncan. But it's gonna be 1996 all over again: fail the tank job and the Pacers get the number 1 pick for the future Duncan since they parallel to the 1996 Spurs who lost David Robinson for the season while Pacers lose their star PG. It's gonna happen
> 
> 
> 
> Celtics haven't had a lot of luck in the draft since Len Bias. Only succesful one was really Paul Pierce and if you consider him elite, Rondo. But other than that, a lot of shortcomings: this year's draft, the 2007 draft with Durant, the 1997 Duncan experiment, Len Bias, Reggie Lewis, and passing on Kobe in 1996. Celtics used all their luck with Larry Bird when 5 teams passed on him and on Havlicek.



Please.

Antoine Walker > Kobe

Kobe probably can't even shimmy :no:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

That is true. All Kobe has is his awful scowl face.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

2004 draft was great. sully isn't as good as love, hence love lite. not sure if you've watched any games this year, but thornton has been one of the better defenders. just watch the game tonight, watch with your own eyes how bradley plays for once. you'll be moving out of houston by tomorrow out of embarrassment of living/coming from the same state as him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Bradley isn't from Texas, only went to college here for a year :kobe10


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

lets go rockets

need to get a win and forget about that embarrassing loss









hopefully theres more kobe telling dwight :soft lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> You guys beat Houston without Dwight and got blown out by the Spurs, I don't think losses mean much for how good you are. :ti
> 
> Pelicans are around the same level as the Suns too. So they both have 3 victories over similar level teams; Warriors: suns/blazers/clips, Grizzlies: suns/rockets/pelicans. As I mentioned before, but Grizzlies success dates back to last since when they started to dominate with Marc's return.


The stats speak for themselves.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

9 assists on 10 made shots. Not a bad start.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Sullinger's more Scola than Love, imo.

If he can turn into something more along the lines of Paul Millsap, I'm sure the Celtics will be thrilled.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

0-11 

Sixers fans :mj2

Hinkie :kermit


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Knicks.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Bogus foul call on Tim's block. Ball don't lie though. It just bounces off LeBron's hand......and then his foot.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

http://www.nba.com/games/20141119/BOSPHI/gameinfo.html?ls=slt

ut


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Defense is working pretty good, but they need work on them turnovers and make some damn shots. I'll take the win though


----------



## JM

UDFK thanks for talking the Grizzlies up just in time for us to beat them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Good win for the Raps, happy for Toronto :') Going to be fun attending playoff games this year.

Ross and Lowry were so clutch, DeRozan taking ass shot attempts like always tho.

Waiting so long for the Dubs next game zzzzzzz


----------



## WWE

Spurs beat cavaliers without belinelli, bonner, splitter, and mills :lol they always find a way to win!


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Cavs actually played better defense tonight. And Varejao was killing the Spurs. But FAT DIAW countered everything. He was fantastic. That's how you back up that contract!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*


















:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

:Jordan Why didn't he just dunk it?


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Lmao at the dude in the walking boot.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Oooh yeah Suns :trips5


Oh Philly


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Childish Mikino said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao

At least they won anyway.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

tbf that's an extremely tough shot with the way he went for it. if he could have dunked that he should have because going at your max speed and hoping to lay it in off the glass isn't going to work as it'll just hit the backboard too hard and bounce off, as it did.


*LAKERS BACK TO BACK WINS.* :kobe3


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Lakers on a win streak and undefeated with Swaggy P! Watch out NBA, 73-9 incoming!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> *tbf that's an extremely tough shot* with the way he went for it. if he could have dunked that he should have because going at your max speed and hoping to lay it in off the glass isn't going to work as it'll just hit the backboard too hard and bounce off, as it did.
> 
> 
> *LAKERS BACK TO BACK WINS.* :kobe3


fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

have you ever played basketball, canadian?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Raps fans cheer for Vince during his video tribute but boo him everytime he touched the ball in the game. At least Carter got closure in Toronto. Great game between Memphis and Toronto. Lowry wish the same shot he made in the Boston game


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Knight has the worst shit happen to him !!!

:lmao


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Hideous win for the Suns tonight. With their next two against the 76ers and Pacers, I would love to chalk those up as wins, but I'll never know with those fuckers.

All I know is that if they're the 76ers' first win, I'll tear all the hair out of my head


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Kobe. said:


> have you ever played basketball, canadian?


Ofc I have, the question is have you?

He didn't even have to use the backboard he could have just dropped it in, he was up there, finger roll or something. Yeah I understand the speed he was going at, but it was not that hard of a shot, especially for someone who's playing in the NBA?? Come on lmaooo that was just pathetic. You're just attempting to disagree with me on every single little thing. That is a shot he should NOT have missed.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

He did finger roll...

It just came out of his hand way too fast because he was going full speed.

This is Newton's First Law stuff Canadian.

He had more time than he thought he did, the ball came out of his hand with over a second on the clock. He should have slowed up, protected the ball and laid it in. At worst he would have been fouled and would have had to earn the win at the line.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

dude, why is canadian not in our league? aid, and iyf draw no buys. i do have to agree though, a routine layup is like the easiest shot in the game. yes, the pressure was higher, but at the end of the day it was an uncontested basic layup. 110% of high school players should make that, nevermind pros.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM said:


> He did finger roll...
> 
> It just came out of his hand way too fast because he was going full speed.
> 
> *This is Newton's First Law stuff Canadian.*
> 
> He had more time than he thought he did, the ball came out of his hand with over a second on the clock. He should have slowed up, protected the ball and laid it in. At worst he would have been fouled and would have had to earn the win at the line.


bingo.


if he gathers the ball and slows down to attempt to lay it in then he would have had a far easier time scoring, instead he went full speed at the basket and that just wasn't going to work with a finger roll.

it's the same reason Westbrook clanks it off the rim so much when he does his running pull up. he's moving so fast that when he releases the ball it just has way too much speed and it hits off the rim and bounces it off, if he went slower he'd be able to hit more of those running pull up jumpers.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

I guarantee the Knicks will be the laughing stock of the NBA next week when the 76ers get there 1st W against us on Saturday night, just fire Fisher already and admit we made a massive mistake on him hell even get Mike Woodson back he can't do any worse


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Look are we seriously going to argue about the degree of difficulty for an uncontested lay up, for a *PROFESSIONAL BASKETBALL PLAYER* regardless of speed (I've seen Steph have plenty of breakaways going full speed and hitting contested lay ups with ridiculous shot attempts). It was an *EASY* shot, he missed and it was funny. I'm not about to start something pointless over this of all things, lets move on.

And chico let me be in it next year :')


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Of course it was an easy shot.

What were saying is it's no surprise he missed it considering the speed he was going when the ball left his hand. 

He clearly should have slowed down, shielded the defender with his body and laid it in. This is the easy shot.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Or he should have just dunked it too


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

*The shot he made wasn't easy. The shot he should have made was easy though. Not understanding Magic's point is a little embarrassing but the alternative is you don't understand HOW the shot he made had a higher margin of error is extremely embarrassing. *


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

u guys are getting way too technical. the guy blew an uncontested, breakaway layup. that is an easy shot by nba standards no matter how u look at it. all the layups u see where they throw it too hard off the glass, or miss otherwise are more contested 99% of the time. i've seen players miss 1000's and 1000's of layups, to miss like that is embarrasing, and rare.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Seabs said:


> *The shot he made wasn't easy. The shot he should have made was easy though. Not understanding Magic's point is a little embarrassing but the alternative is you don't understand HOW the shot he made had a higher margin of error is extremely embarrassing. *


Don't make me laugh fpalm

I already said I'm done because this is a ridiculous thing to argue about. I honestly can't believe you guys went to the extent to factor in science and mathematics into this. Let's make an alt ed class dedicated to Brandon Knight's missed lay up, because the way you guys are acting, you might as well be alt ed students.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Yeah guys, it was a an uncontested layup. He shouldn't have missed but he did because he didn't slow down. Maybe he didn't think there was enough time on the clock to slow down or dunk it. Regardless, he's an NBA player. He should have made the layup.


Dude is just straight unlucky tbh. Glad he made that 3 to tie it up and redeem himself a bit though.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Knight be a pro but shit happens especially in a high pressure situation. Maybe he panicked and rushed the shot.

Also, C-Webb shouldn't commentate any King games ever again


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Fucking atrocious reffing the Kings/Bulls game.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Are the Kings for real? They might be. Gay and Boogie have been playing really well. Collison has been a nice addition. Still not sold on McLemore starting though. I want to see some games where Stauskas starts. Also, give Ray McCallum a chance. Dude can ball!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Jamjam22 said:


> Are the Kings for real? They might be. Gay and Boogie have been playing really well. Collison has been a nice addition. Still not sold on McLemore starting though. I want to see some games where Stauskas starts. Also, give Ray McCallum a chance. Dude can ball!


Hard to say, the only two teams I don't see having a chance to sneak into the playoffs are the Lakers and TWolves. The other 13 teams have it up for grabs as far as the start to the season goes.

Sacramento looks a lot better. Boogie looks matured and Rudy is playing great. Gay Cousins could potentially lead this team into a playoff appearance.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



Childish Mikino said:


> Hard to say, the only two teams I don't see having a chance to sneak into the playoffs are the Lakers and TWolves. The other 13 teams have it up for grabs as far as the start to the season goes.
> 
> Sacramento looks a lot better. Boogie looks matured and Rudy is playing great. Gay Cousins could potentially lead this team into a playoff appearance.


Also depends on how far back the Thunder are when Russ and KD come back.

Honestly i'd be cool with a 500 season.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Would LOL pretty hard if the 76ers first win ends up being at MSG against the Knicks tomorrow.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> Also depends on how far back the Thunder are when Russ and KD come back.
> 
> Honestly i'd be cool with a 500 season.


Yeah I don't see OKC missing the playoffs but I would love it if they did.

I still think the Kings are the sleeper team. I was listening to something and people are saying how there's no sleeper teams this year, but the whole point of a sleeper team is that you don't see them coming.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Canadian will the Warriors make it to the conference finals if they have to play the thunder in RD 1?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM said:


> Canadian will the Warriors make it to the conference finals if they have to play the thunder in RD 1?


or the clippers?


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Well Clippers is very unlikely. Thunder is a strong possibility though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Lmao the Clippers look like total trash, if it was present Clips vs present Warriors as of right now, Dubs take it in 5, 6 at most.

And who knows, we've yet to see how Westbrook and Durant will recover from their injury. Maybe Durant becomes D.Rose 2.0 and just keeps getting re-injured and never recovers. But if healthy, 7 game series that can go either way, I'd prefer to avoid this scenario.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Clippers have pretty much won every game they should win so far this year and come in short in the tough games. They'll need to improve on that.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



















:Jordan


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

You guys still think the Thunder make the playoffs? I don't think they do. In the west, you need 48-50 wins to get the 8th seed. That's how stacked the west is. Pretty awesome to see tbh. I'd love to see the Kings in the playoffs. That city will be rockin' if their team makes the playoffs. 

Anyone else think people are overrating the Grizzlies at this point? Like previous seasons, they haven't really improved their shooting. They're just lucky that Courtney Lee is having a good year. Conley, Gasol, and Randolph will give you their all every night but after that, they're pretty limited.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

I can bet that Durant/Westbrook will play as many minutes to make the playoffs and literally destroy the team they meet in the first round. hopefully they don't get fatigued out like memphis did last year, but i find it HIGHLY unlikely they don't make it.


Lakers started out awful in 2012, still made it(i think they started 17-31 or something?). same thing happened with memphis last year with marc and conley missing time and they still made it in the end, although highly fatigued and thus were bounced. basically how tired they get from pushing to make the playoffs is the real question, i cant imagine them not making it unless westbrook/durant take a lot longer to come back than expected.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

even though you'd think the odds would be against them tonight since the grizz are coming off a loss, and they have the big size advantage, i think the c's pull off the upset. sullinger is coming off a fantastic game, and i think he'll ride the momentum, despite this isn't a good matchup for him. looking for thornton to have another solid game with extended minutes. he can go off any night, this should be one of them. gonna need more zeller, less olynyk. who even starts at sf, prince? green will abuse him.


----------



## JM

*NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Durant and Westbrook are participating in some parts of practice tomorrow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Apparently, some of the Grizzlies are still feeling ill from the stomach virus in Toronto. Lee, Udrih, and Koufos are fine now but Allen and Pondexter are questionable for tonight's game. Can be huge. Also, I'm surprised that the Grizzlies aren't playing in Boston today when they just last played in Toronto. I was expecting Lee to make his return to Boston. Oh well.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

okc making the playoffs is a gimme if they're both back by the very beginning of december.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Raptors making the Bucks look like the 76ers.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

My Suns are destroying the Sixers :trips5, I feel bad for this young Philly team, its like putting a puppy out of its misery.


----------



## WWE

76ers the fuck


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

No Rose. No Gasol. No Captain Kirk.

:tenay


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Aaron Brooks's time to shine :mark:


----------



## ABAS

Did the sixers win a game yet? Nope? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*

Easy win for the spurs. Baynes looking beast in the last quarter. Hopefully Corey is only out for a couple games.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: PhiLOLadeLOLphia*



JM said:


> Raptors making the Bucks look like the 76ers.


:mj2



DangerousK88 said:


> My Suns are destroying the Sixers :trips5, I feel bad for this young Philly team, its like putting a puppy out of its misery.


:mj2



WWE said:


> 76ers the fuck


:mj2



JM's Daddy said:


> Did the sixers win a game yet? Nope? :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mj2

The struggle is real

0-6 at home
0-6 on road
0-2 division
0-7 conference


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

The Cavs are having some problems. I really think they should trade Waiters. I know he's young and a pretty capable scorer but I don't think he fits well with the Cavs. Plus, they can try and use him to trade for a big man inside. Maybe Mozgov like they've all been saying? Idk. But they need a shot blocker in the middle. Varejao does some good things but he needs some help.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

lebron/kyrie/love are all terrible at defense and they're all going to be starting. kind of hard to fix that defense with all of them playing at the same time.


----------



## WWE

Trade love for some key pieces that can come off the bench ffs


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Bulls playing without Rose yet again. I suppose they are past the point of disappointment and are just use to it.


----------



## WWE

Meanwhile. The Lakers just got taken behind the woodshed.



Again.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

easy, EASY win for the Warriors. Iggy played great 2 games in a row, scoring 17 in this one. Speights has been absolutely outstanding this season.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

IGGY. SPEIGHTS JAM. HARM ON THE BARNES. KLAY. BOGUT. GREEN. CURRY (running the offense as distributor for a lengthy period of the game). LIVINGSTON. BARBOSA. 

WARRIORS

:mark:


LOL CAVS, by the way. :side:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Damn, the Bulls just can't catch a break. They're a solid team even if they have one or two injuries. But when four key players are injured, it's very hard for this team to succeed. Gibson going down in the Blazers game was just sad. Hopefully it won't be for too long. At least Thibs didn't run his starters out there for too long. Was good seeing Mirotic put up some good numbers.

Iggy finally waking up this season. Other than these last two games, he hasn't been very good. The Warriors need him if they plan to make it deep in the playoffs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*



DesolationRow said:


> IGGY. SPEIGHTS JAM. HARM ON THE BARNES. KLAY. BOGUT. GREEN. CURRY (running the offense as distributor for a lengthy period of the game). LIVINGSTON. BARBOSA.
> 
> WARRIORS
> 
> :mark:
> 
> 
> LOL CAVS, by the way. :side:


I insist you start calling Draymond Draymoney :cool2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Bulls. :no:

Get healthy plz.


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*



Kobe. said:


> *lebron*/kyrie/love are all *terrible at defense* and they're all going to be starting. kind of hard to fix that defense with all of them playing at the same time.


Disagree, though I do find him to be quite overrated defensively.

IDK if it's his age, weight loss or new surroundings but he doesn't look nearly as good as he did a couple years ago.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Bruno has scored more points than Durant this season. Durant is the American Caboclo now.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Philly gonna get their first win against the Knicks :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

How sweet do these KD's look? I'm gonna cop them, need new volleyball shoes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*



DDMac said:


> Disagree, though I do find him to be quite overrated defensively.
> 
> IDK if it's his age, weight loss or new surroundings but he doesn't look nearly as good as he did a couple years ago.


terrible might be a stretch, but he's certainly not where he used to be defensively. the guy was a legit DPOY candidate a few years ago and now he hardly seems to care about that end, it might be age fatigue considering how long he's already played for.

idk about you guys, but i definitely dont think lebron is going to have nearly as long of a career as KG/Kobe.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Charlotte home loss to Magic moves them to 4-9, so much for that lance stephenson hype :jordan5


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

k noone gonna comment on those KD 7's *sigh*


----------



## JM

Geeeez Canadian.

Umm I think they're pretty obnoxious and ugly. I generally don't like my shoes to stick out like a giant zit though so this isn't surprising. I'm sure there's lots of people that like them tho!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Those shoes look fucking hideous.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

too bright for me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

I'd like them if they didn't have the gold part in the back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

ya i dont like that colour scheme. you should use that shoe customization shit nike has.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

Tonight is probably the night the 76ers get there first Win after all they are playing The Knicks


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*

OKC will be fine. Their role players are getting a lot of minutes. That will come in handy when they're making that deep playoff run when Westbrook and Durant come back.


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: BRUNO*



Kobe. said:


> idk about you guys, but i definitely dont think lebron is going to have nearly as long of a career as KG/Kobe.


I don't think he'll wanna play that long, but if he does, I think he'll be more productive than KG has been his last few years in the league.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I have the Kobe 8 Year of the Horse currently. I dont know, bright shoes have just become a trend within sports. I personally like the gold and the navy blue together, think it meshes well.

Current shoes:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Childish Mikino said:


> I have the Kobe 8 Year of the Horse currently. I dont know, bright shoes have just become a trend within sports. I personally like the gold and the navy blue together, think it meshes well.
> 
> Current shoes:


I have the same pair Canadian. Bright shoes are definitely the trend in sports so it's alright to sport them if you play basketball a lot. Personally, I don't wear basketball shoes when going out. How about you guys?

Been looking for some new shoes to get since it's the holiday season though. I'm taking suggestions. Suggest away


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*










Those are the shoes I wear currently. About as flashy as I'll get. 

Before that it had been these for about 8 years:










Still have them. Never have and doubt I ever will wear a more comfortable shoe. Foamposites are amazing.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Jamjam22 said:


> I have the same pair Canadian. Bright shoes are definitely the trend in sports so it's alright to sport them if you play basketball a lot. Personally, I don't wear basketball shoes when going out. How about you guys?
> 
> Been looking for some new shoes to get since it's the holiday season though. I'm taking suggestions. Suggest away


Ahah I'm a volleyball player though, but now everybody is sporting Kobe's, KD's and Hyperdunk's or something. It used to be all Mizunos but everyone jumped on ball shoes. & nah LOL I never wear my court shoes outdoors.

and JM those are actually dope as hell.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

anyone who wears basketball shoes and doesn't play basketball just comes off looking like a tool imo. mostly because they're insanely expensive most of the time and wearing them as a "fashion" statement is just silly.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> anyone who wears basketball shoes and doesn't play basketball just comes off looking like a tool imo. mostly because they're insanely expensive most of the time and wearing them as a "fashion" statement is just silly.


They're still court shoes and volleyball is a court sport. Ball players wear them as a fashion statement too, people are always making comments on a players ball shoes.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I wear these:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Childish Mikino said:


> They're still court shoes and volleyball is a court sport. Ball players wear them as a fashion statement too, people are always making comments on a players ball shoes.


i wasn't talking about you brah. if you wear them while playing a sport that's fine. if you don't play any sports and you're wearing a show designed for spots and that cost insane amounts of money then you're just being a tool.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



JM said:


> Those are the shoes I wear currently. About as flashy as I'll get.
> 
> Before that it had been these for about 8 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have them. Never have and doubt I ever will wear a more comfortable shoe. Foamposites are amazing.


these look similar to pretty much every pair of shoes i've bought since i was like 12. i'll only get black nikes.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*









(credit: @basquiatball)

:lmao

-----

In other news, Mirotic last night! :mark:

Also, the Hornets blew a lead so badly that Scorecenter called them the Bobcats. :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

that was a terrible shot. he really hurt us in that game last night, at one point he was 4-18 and the rest of the team was 29-41. :no:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Expensive shoes look ugly anyways and aren't even comfortable when playing sports since they're so damn heavy.

Is there any current NBA players that do not have their shoes endorsed by Nike or some high profile market? Poor kids back then actually actually could buy Shaq's shoes for about $40 at Walmart since Shaq doesn't want kids to steal and kill for shoes. Last one I know who did that is Starbury.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Expensive shoes look ugly anyways and aren't even comfortable when playing sports since they're so damn heavy.
> 
> Is there any current NBA players that do not have their shoes endorsed by Nike or some high profile market? Poor kids back then actually actually could buy Shaq's shoes for about $40 at Walmart since Shaq doesn't want kids to steal and kill for shoes. Last one I know who did that is Starbury.


Shaq and Olajuwon both did it in the 90s. Marbury was the last high-profile guy I can remember doing it. Al Harrington (of all people) apparently also did it.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Philly.. :StephenA

SUNS! :saul


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



DangerousK88 said:


> Philly.. :StephenA
> 
> SUNS! :saul


Depressing...


----------



## JM

Is there an offseason pickup paying off more than LOU WILLIAMS?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



JM said:


> Is there an offseason pickup paying off more than LOU WILLIAMS?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Trevor Ariza maybe?


----------



## Joff

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> anyone who wears basketball shoes and doesn't play basketball just comes off looking like a tool imo. mostly because they're insanely expensive most of the time and wearing them as a "fashion" statement is just silly.


This unless you're in middle school or something.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Vuc earning that contract :allen1


----------



## JM

*NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

WE WANT BRUNO



Jamjam22 said:


> Trevor Ariza maybe?



Forgot about that one. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

0-13 for Philly fpalm

SUNS! 106-83 :trips5


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Pau Gasol.


honestly didnt think lou would recover this well from his awful atlanta tenure. guess he's finally healthy and that was a factor last year.



so is everyone ready to accept the fact Lebron aint the King anymore or is there still going to be a prolonged stage of denial? I think Durant passed him last year, personally, said so as well. :toomanykobes


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Isiah Thomas. He's been giving that Suns bench that boost they were missing from last year. Gerald Green has been balling too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



DangerousK88 said:


> 0-13 for Philly fpalm
> 
> SUNS! 106-83 :trips5


17/12 for :nerlens tonight :mark:


but yeah another L for tonight :mj2


----------



## JM

*NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> Pau Gasol.
> 
> 
> honestly didnt think lou would recover this well from his awful atlanta tenure. guess he's finally healthy and that was a factor last year.
> 
> 
> 
> so is everyone ready to accept the fact Lebron aint the King anymore or is there still going to be a prolonged stage of denial? I think Durant passed him last year, personally, said so as well. :toomanykobes



I think a bit more patience is due. His shot is a bit off right now. Everything else is there more or less apart from the defensive dominance and early season miscues. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

1) that defense isn't coming back

2) he's still not as good as durant.


there's always a lag phase for who the best player is in the game when people keep saying the old great is still the current best and that's basically where we're at right now. I think that weight loss is hurting him too, I guess life without HGH is harder than we thought. :side:


----------



## JM

I'm more or less saying Lebron is still capable of being as good as he was offensively. If Durant becomes good enough to be better then that's on him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

LeBron has regressed defensively but at the same time, it's not like Durant is a defensive juggernaut.

Honestly I think Davis will leapfrog them both.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/DC0E81BBB01147996497074429952_2fd4950d448.5.1.1584729767107363196.mp4?versionId=jI_UAxMjX.nMYpMzupJzCO4mXYJWOFLo


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

save_us DRose


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Ha....Ha.....Ha...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Anthony Davis is already legitimately in this conversation. 


Cousins also has a far better case for being in the top 10 than Melo. It's time to get with the times brahs, a NEW AGE. :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Rockets win bama4


----------



## DDMac

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I still have LeBron as the best player in the world, until it's outright taken from him by Durant (or someone else), much like I had Kobe as the best player in the world in 2011, though a great case could've been made for LBJ.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Wow, I really underestimated the Raptors last night in the chatbox...












.....I said they'd only win by 10-15pts :lelbron

The LeBron James Era is over, brothers

Welcome to the new Era of Jimmy Butler MAXIMUM STRENGTH







ft. Kevin Durant and Anthony Davis


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



RetepAdam. said:


> Shaq and Olajuwon both did it in the 90s. Marbury was the last high-profile guy I can remember doing it. Al Harrington (of all people) apparently also did it.


Just checked and Nick Calathes actually had a shoe deal with Payless a few months ago. It's good to know that kids today can still buy cheap shoes without being ridiculed by their classmates thanks to Calathes. Thanks Calathes!

And sweet Lou is the most underrated pickup in the season. He wasn't healthy in Atlanta and he now is with a much better fanbase in Toronto than in ghosttown Atlanta. And he learned a lot from Iverson..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> i wasn't talking about you brah. if you wear them while playing a sport that's fine. if you don't play any sports and you're wearing a show designed for spots and that cost insane amounts of money then you're just being a tool.


oh whoops mb thought you were calling me out luls

Warriors luckily get the Thunder game tonight before KD and Westbrook return, should be a nice easy W.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Hayward was trying to bring that Butler magic yesterday, but it's not enough to take down THE BROW


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Rooting for Clips to pull out a win over Memphis so GS can retain first in the West.

Also Hornets have been extremely disappointing this season :/


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Big Baby looks even fatter than usual.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

This games hard to watch, MO BUCKETS keeping us in it tho


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

What an ugly ball game. Dubs still managed to win and improve to 10-2 for the first time in franchise history.

MO BUCKETS W/ 28 PTS!!!!! Yeah baby!!!!!!

Bogut and Barbosa both got hurt this game :'( didn't look like anything serious, don't expect them to miss any time.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Everything you said nails it, *Canadian*. Ugly win but a win is a win. I'll take it against the Thunder in OKC.

10-2 for the first time ever! :mark:

WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Anyone realize Denver is on a 4 game win streak and 1 game away from being .500

Portland is also on a 7 game win streak atm, geeze


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Speights credits Perkins and his trash talking for his performance today:



> “It’s just that Perk always has something to say,” Speights said. “He thinks he’s a tough guy, but at the end of the day, his game is terrible. He always has something to say to me, every time we play against each other.
> 
> “It always gets me going, so: ‘Shout out to Perkins’ for helping me get this game.”


Glad Speights is playing well. I liked him in Memphis because of his outside shooting and his rebounding. But the dude is dumb as hell and doesn't seem interested in playing defense.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Speights credits Perkins and his trash talking for his performance today:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad Speights is playing well. I liked him in Memphis because of his outside shooting and his rebounding. But the dude is dumb as hell and doesn't seem interested in playing defense.


It's interesting to note that Kerr likes keeping Speights out there because of his effort on both ends of the floor, including defensive. I liked him in Memphis but I never paid that much attention to him to comment on his defense. So surely what I'm seeing now is an improvement. Dude's been taking charges, rebound, and putting up big buckets.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Speights was a beast tonight. I still think the Warriors could use another big man who is pretty good offensively but isn't terrible on defense. I don't trust Bogut to stay healthy all season unfortunately. He's been great though. That game would've been really good had Durant and Westbrook played, which could happen as early as next week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

The game was really good without them. :toomanykobes


----------



## ABAS

Even Sting can't save Philly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Anthony Davis has a PER of 37 right now. I'm not one to overreact to advanced statistics like PER, as that's more helpful for fantasy purposes than judging a real life player's impact, but HOLY FUCK. that's absurd.


And the only other starter near him is Cousins with 28.


People better start revising their top 10 lists with BOOGIE on them because the guy can't be denied his recognition now. Got ignored the last 4 years, but the guy is straight balling right now and his defense has improved immensely under Malone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

How did he get ignored the previous years? He wasn't worthy of that type of recognition then.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

not top 10 recognition, but literally no one talking about as if he wasn't one of the best young centers, and centers in general, in the league. :rudy


it wasn't his fault his team was complete trash, he still played great despite having little help and going through the entire maloof/coaching shit. It's not like this season came out of nowhere, he's been playing well the last 2 years. 


it was the same case with Westbrook. People just ignored his impressive production due to the faults they found in his game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

When was Cousins being ignored as far as young big men? I feel like there's some revisionist history going on. And anyway Cousins wasn't one of the best centers in the league until last season so that point is moot.

Westbrook wasn't ignored either. Scrutinized? Sure. Ignored? No. He's been an All-Star/All-NBA 3 of his last 4 seasons.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*















both feeling comfortable enough now to raise their games once da GAWD himself moved East

au

Plz replace the other Boogie and Ad smilies with these plz, Hewey


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

there's little revisionist with cousins. he was ignored by a vast majority of people. everyone? obviously not, but as far as reporters/casuals go they wouldn't think of him as one of the best young centers in the league, but rather an immature headcase because of his earlier years. not making the all star team last year was pretty awful as well, id take cousins over love or griffin for example. 

Westbrook was being called awful even after they made the finals and people thought he was the reason they lost. his skills perhaps weren't completely ignored, but the way people treated him and thought of him wasn't as a top player much like they did/do with cousins.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Cousins was not more deserving of an all-star spot last year over Griffin or Love :kobe And besides both of them were voted in as starters so it's not like they prevented Cousins from making the team.

Cousins was always thought of as a promising young center, yes people pointed out issues with immaturity but his talent was never ignored, did it take a backseat at times to his antics? Yes. But his talent wasn't ignored.

Westbrook was/is highly scrutinized but he was never ignored. Westbrook was ranked 9th in ESPN's top 100 rankings the year they went to the Finals. Considering they're the biggest mainstream sports media outlet that doesn't sound like someone who's talent is ignored.

Idk maybe me and you just have different definitions of the word ignored. When I think of a player that's ignored I think of someone like Mike Conley. Is arguably a top 5 PG, is a consistent two-way player yet never gets any all-star or all-NBA recognition and when talking about the top PG's is treated like an afterthought.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

i wonder what the comments were of his ranking. you know, after espn consistently wrote articles about Westbrook holding the team back and making Durant worse.

Like how Cousins got nonstop articles about something stupid he did in a game rather than his impressive play. There's a reason he hates the media.

Is overlooked a better word? Underappreciated? Underrated? They didnt get the credit they deserved, no one becomes a top 10 player overnight without something building up to it. 

Oh and Cousins did deserve a spot more than Love. Unless scoring 4 more points with 2 more boards makes up for Love's inability to defend anyone. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Scoring 4 more points with 2 more boards and what, 16 more wins?

Love had the Wolves competing for a playoff spot while the Kings were competing for the #1 pick.

Ok Cousins plays better defense but the stats were in Love's favor. Wins were in Love's favor.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

lel i recall you disagreeing with me when i brought up conley as a top 5 pg earlier this year.


and neither team was doing anything last year. wolves well short of making the playoffs as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I said arguable. Just because I wouldn't put him in my top 5 doesn't mean I don't think he has an argument.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> id take cousins over love or griffin for example.


:jordan4


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

there's an argument for griffin, i dont see what's so puzzling about wanting Cousins over Love.


noel had a career night in his last start, his first in a while after coming off the bench, and yet philly puts him back on the bench. :drake1


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Philly fpalm

Lets go Suns! Raptors game tonight, hope Bledsoe heels up some more.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

James Johnson is back. Good night Gerald Green


----------



## ABAS

PHILLY IS TIED IN THE 2ND AND NOT DOWN 20 YET!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Philly is leading at halftime

:mcgee


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Celtics softened up the Blazers for the Sixers. You're welcome.


----------



## ABAS

Remember when Philly was winning at half time? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Welp I think we've blown this now..ass

Philly :lol, 0-14


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



DangerousK88 said:


> Welp I think we've blown this now..ass
> 
> Philly :lol, 0-14


:mj2

The streak continues


----------



## Arcade

It was around 14 straight losses that I noticed Philly's losing streak last year, and still fuck you Pistons for ruining greatness.


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

ISAIAH THOMAS!


----------



## WWE

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Brooklyn gonna ruin everything now


----------



## Notorious

Nets started off 0-18 a few years ago, I wonder if Philly breaks that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

Let's keep talking these teams up just in time for the raptors to beat them guys! Who's next?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

That Bulls/Jazz game got real close. The Bulls were leading up as much as 21 and they almost squandered it :trips7 They really need to stop doing that lol.

Anyway, Butler and Gasol did a really good job and Rose looked good out there, especially in the 1st quarter.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Yonasa Vasawansauce with 27/11. He has been on a roll the past few games. DeRozan was doing his best Kobe impression this game. 

Next Raptor game is going to be at Atlanta. Expect a lot of Raptor fans occupying the Hawks' arena, not like any Hawk fans would take those seats anyways.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Heat sign Whiteside and drop Brown. There's a joke in there somewhere. While Whiteside doesn't play like a real seven footer, Miami is great at developing and getting guys to reach their potential. Like LeBron. Would have rather seen Birch but I'm okay with Hassan for now to see if he can bring something to the table.


----------



## ABAS

What's Ferguson? D Rose actually played a game and didn't get injured, this should be breaking news.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Went to the Suns/Raps game last night cause I got free tickets, near court side too, so blessed. Was a good game!

Lmao their was a girl choir performing the anthems and theres 1 guy loud enough screaming through the whole arena "LETS GO BOYS"


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



JM's Daddy said:


> What's Ferguson? D Rose actually played a game and didn't get injured, this should be breaking news.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Our Lord and Savior is back. Let us pray for his health.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

May he stay away from the perils of the paint and his 3pt attempts fly swift and true


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Oh wow, just checked my rep to see that :drose has been added as an official smiley. :mark:

THANK YOU SEABS. :drose


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I would like :drose to cut his hair.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Ya that hair seems like unnecessary weight on his knees and ankles to me.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

He's probably growing it out to be like his hero :butler, but it does not suit him and this is very important.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

rose out with more hammy problems. :dead2


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Rose  I really want the guy to be successful but the dude just keeps getting injured. Not really sure what's going on. Either way, the Bulls can still make a deep run in the playoffs if no one else gets injured.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Don't look now but the Nuggets are at .500 and have won 5 games in a row. I think we may have jumped the gun on their demise :side:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

That Ty Lawson fella is pretty good lol.


----------



## Arcade

The Hornets on the other hand......


----------



## ABAS

:ti god damn it D Rose.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

:drose... well that's awkward.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

D-Rose fpalm

Ray McCallum and Omri Casspi doing work for the Kings :banderas

But Steph Curry was the man this night. He lit up the Heat. God damn. Wasn't a fan of seeing the starters out there a whole lot though. I think Kerr needs to do a better job of incorporating his bench into games. Don't want them to end up working their starters to death like how it is in Portland.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> rose out with more hammy problems. :dead2


:fuckthis


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Jamjam22 said:


> D-Rose fpalm
> 
> Ray McCallum and Omri Casspi doing work for the Kings :banderas
> 
> But Steph Curry was the man this night. He lit up the Heat. God damn. Wasn't a fan of seeing the starters out there a whole lot though. I think Kerr needs to do a better job of incorporating his bench into games. Don't want them to end up working their starters to death like how it is in Portland.


He's been splitting minutes exceptionally well this season. He's just playing around with rotations and going with the flow and doing what works, or w.e it was I'm sure he had his reasons. Good job Dubs! Possible 10+ game win streak incoming, easy games coming up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

:drose <- that smiley is a lie and possibly a curse.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Chrome said:


> Our Lord and Savior is back. Let us pray for his health.


Some of you in here obviously didn't pray :mj2


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Rose at this point can just fuck off, playing with my emotions too many times.

BUCKETS is the future


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Some of you in here obviously didn't pray :mj2


I did. I tried to anyway. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

WARRIORS

(just watched a replay of last night's glorious win over the Heat)

Damn they looked _good_ last night. Kerr bringing out the best in Bogut; :curry closing suckers out. :curry2

Well done, gentlemen. Well done.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Dubs playing Orlando tonight.. SHOULD be an easy win. Back to back is the only thing though, wonder if Curry's hot night will carry on over, hope he gets another 8 3's lmao.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Payton and Vic are going to shut him down, breh.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> Payton and Vic are going to shut him down, breh.


It's gonna be hard for you to watch Golden State shit on Orlando twice in one week :shrug

Myb next year bruh when you draft a DeAndre Jordan to go with your Blake Griffin.. oops I mean Aaron Gordon


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

*THE DOUBLE YOUS*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Childish Mikino said:


> It's gonna be hard for you to watch Golden State shit on Orlando twice in one week :shrug
> 
> Myb next year bruh when you draft a DeAndre Jordan to go with your Blake Griffin.. oops I mean Aaron Gordon


It won't be hard, I'm used to this shit. Plus, Tobias/Fournier/O'Quinn all might sit.

I don't even know what that 2nd statement means.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Celtics Vs. 76er's. I hope they put this game on primetime and National TV. Could be game of the year.


----------



## JM

I sounds like he's talking to his bra Brandon.

Atlanta/Toronto should be a fun game tonight. Hopefully we can get the win and maybe Cleveland will actually win a game to help increase our lead in the East.



JM's Daddy said:


> Celtics Vs. 76er's. I hope they put this game on primetime and National TV. Could be game of the year.


They already played and don't play again till Mid December. You're confused.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Nets Vs 76'ers MY BAD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Derrick Rose took the second half off because he was fatigued.

meanwhile kobe is averaging 36 minutes a game, played 2 games with a cold, and hasn't complained about fatigue yet. 


this guy really doesn't do himself any favours. he plays on a team with Noah and Butler, and used to play with Deng, and yet this guy is complaining about fatigue. :no:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Rose probably should have played Golf instead.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Arcade said:


> The Hornets on the other hand......


Extremely disappointing in them so far. I like them too. Luckily they're in the East, so it is some time for them to 'figure it out.'

I can say the same thing for Cleveland too. They have to try and find Love's role because he hasn't looked all that good. Varejao is out-performing him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Lebron/Vaj work a lot better than Love/Lebron because of their past chemistry. Kyrie/Love need to get a great pick and roll system going otherwise they're going to struggle for a long time. Lebron's decline is coming and they can't rely on him to always bail them out.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Steph is 4/4 from 3 pt land and it's not even the end of the 1st quarter holy


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Curry :mark: :mark: :mark:

If this ends up a blowout, then I hope Kerr keeps Iggy out there with the other reserves. They need to get this guy going because they'll need him in the playoffs. C'mon Iggy!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Too easy of a game in Orlando, but I'll give credit, they've got some great pieces.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

WARRIORS! 

:mark: :curry :mark: :curry2 :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Raptors :banderas


----------



## Dangerous K

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

GO SUNS! Bouncing back in style after the loss to Toronto. Gerald Green has been fantastic tonight!

Eric Bledsoe playing through injury :fuckedup

Philly 0-15 :whoa


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Raps win yet again. 52 bench points plus great defense from Patterson and JJ.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Nets were determined not to let the Sixers break their record, but they couldn't even manage to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. :lmao


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Nobody discussing the Blazers being on a 9 game win streak


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

2 Against Denver, 2 against Charlotte, 1 against Boston, 1 against Sixers. Bulls without Gasol and Rose. Brooklyn has looked awful. New Orleans is a nice win.

They've had an extremely easy schedule the last 2-3 weeks.

:draper2

Lets see how they do Friday against Memphis.


----------



## ABAS

Did the Sixers win a game yet? Nope? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



JM said:


> 2 Against Denver, 2 against Charlotte, 1 against Boston, 1 against Sixers. Bulls without Gasol and Rose. Brooklyn has looked awful. New Orleans is a nice win.
> 
> They've had an extremely easy schedule the last 2-3 weeks.
> 
> :draper2
> 
> Lets see how they do Friday against Memphis.


Should be a good game. Although Charlotte and Denver are under performing, I don't think they're quite terrible wins either.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

http://detroitsportsnation.com/detr...onors-young-fan-touching-moment-palace/18419/

this touched me.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



JM's Daddy said:


> Did the Sixers win a game yet? Nope? :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm pretty sure the Eagles are gonna have more wins than the 76ers at this point.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

This 76ers team is worse than the Nets team that started 0-18 4 years ago. At least that Nets team had NBA players in their lineup like Courtney Lee, CDR, Devin Harris and young Lopez. This 76ers team is just filled with rookies/sophomores and D-League players.


----------



## ABAS

The Assassin (IVV) said:


> This 76ers team is worse than the Nets team that started 0-18 4 years ago. At least that Nets team had NBA players in their lineup like Courtney Lee, CDR, Devin Harris and young Lopez. This 76ers team is just filled with rookies/sophomores and D-League players.



Like seriously, how do you prepare to play against them? Find 5 random scrubs at a cement court and tell them to come play?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Do the home fans actually pay to watch the 76ers? Or do they give the tickets away with the local newspapers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Westbrook is returning tonight and Durant is expected to return sometime soon as well. Western teams I hope you made the best out of your headstart :cudi


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

come on now noto, it's obvious they're already too far behind to make the playoffs. :lose :jordan5


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

True, I don't think 66 games is enough time for the Thunder to make up a 6 game difference :lelbron


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I want them to miss the playoffs just cause it'd be funny


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Once them two become 100%, OKC will go on a run and be between 5-8.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Childish Mikino said:


> I want them to miss the playoffs just so the Warriors don't have to face them RD1


Fixed ositivity


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

thunder could get in the top 4 tbh unless all the current top teams keep up this pace(they usually dont).


blazers are once again going to come back down to earth like they always do and i feel like the rockets are playing way above their heads and overachieving like crazy without Howard.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Gonna go all clairvoyant in here for a minute and predict that OKC finish in the top 8 seeds in the West, brothers


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



JM said:


> Fixed ositivity


You got me there


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Last year 4th had 54 wins. The Thunder would need to win 76% of their games from here on out to do that. Somewhat doable I suppose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

again, if the 2012 Lakers could come back for 17-31 to make the playoffs, winning 63% of their final games, and Grizzlies last year could come back after the ASG, I think they won 75-80%, then I fail to see how Thunder can't do it. I get the Western Conference is loaded, but I personally believe Thunder are still the most talented team in the league simply because of HOW GOOD their superstars. The fact they've been competitive in just about every game so far and play lockdown defense as well only improves their chances imo.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I without doubt think they'll make the playoffs. Winning 75%+ of their games to get a top 4 seed? That'll be tough, especially with only Westbrook being back at this point.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> come on now noto, it's obvious they're already too far behind to make the playoffs. :lose :jordan5


Yeah, no. There is still 66 games left. Let's assume they need 50 wins to secure a spot in the playoffs (god fucking damn, that Western Conference is tough :harden2), that means they have to win 46 games and can afford 20 more losses. It's completely doable, simply because of the fact that the Thunder usually lose that amount of game in an entire season.

Now I'm not saying they'll make it, I'm saying people are panicking (or enjoying this, depending on what side you're on) way too much.



Childish Mikino said:


> I want them to miss the playoffs just *cause it'd be funny*


No It wouldn't :floyd1

It'd be a disaster.

I can't wait to be in late March when teams like the GSW start tanking the end of the season so they can avoid the Thunder in the first round. :curry




:durant3:westbrook2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Bulls have forgotten what defense is apparently. At least they got back into the game towards the end of the 1st half.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Chrome said:


> Bulls have forgotten what defense is apparently. At least they got back into the game towards the end of the 1st half.


Boston scored 60 points in a half :jordan5:jay

Time to wake up Bulls.


PS : NBA top tens should be filled with more of Rondo's magic tricks and less with lobs and jams. 

PS2 : Noah got a tech at the TD Garden :noah2 What a shocker :kobe9 That dude never stop entertaining me. He should be the face of the Bulls, not D-Rose.

EDIT : and just as I write this, D-Rose starts ballin like crazy. :rose


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> blazers are once again going to come back down to earth like they always do and i feel like the rockets are playing way above their heads and overachieving like crazy without Howard.


It's Deja Vu for the Blazers. Peaked early last season as well then fell right back down. 

Harden really turned it up a notch since the Memphis game. Still can't stand his ref baiting, but he's been putting the team on his back.


----------



## xDD

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Douche Patrol said:


> teams like the GSW start tanking the end of the season so they can avoid the Thunder in the first round. :curry


I don't see a big difference between Blazers, Grizzlies, Clippers, Rockets, Mavericks and Thunders. The only reason Warriors maybe gonna start "tanking" is because they need to stay healthy, not to avoid the Thunders.

Thunder going to make the playoffs. I had no doubts in that. Just remember what happened with lakers in this situation;


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



xDD said:


> I don't see a big difference between Blazers, Grizzlies, Clippers, Rockets, Mavericks and Thunders. The only reason Warriors maybe gonna start "tanking" is because they need to stay healthy, not to avoid the Thunders.
> 
> Thunder going to make the playoffs. I had no doubts in that. Just remember what happened with lakers in this situation;


It was a joke and I said the Warriors because the guy I quoted is a Warriors fan.

Still, I can definitely see teams not being too happy about having to take on the Thunder which would be justified unlike the 2013 Lakers who were never healthy enough to be a credible threat.

EDIT : The Bulls did wake up. 11 points allowed in the 4th, that's more like it. Clutch defense and goddamn, Jo is good. 15 pts, 14 rbds (including 7 off rbds !), 6 asts, 6 bls. Great overall effort by Joakim. Now Jo, if you could come play for France once in a while, It'd be great.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Bulls win and Rose made it through the game healthy. :drose


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

What time did this game start? Thought it was on tonight


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

1 o'clock eastern time.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Chrome said:


> Bulls win and Rose made it through the game healthy. :drose


I'll mark this day in my calendar. And this is the greatest Noah avatar I've ever seen by the way.




CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


>


DAAYUUMM, Jo's got some moves :bosh2:jordan5

And this is the greatest Noah gif I've ever seen after this one :










:noah2


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*










Happy to see Rose play the final minutes of a game when the team needed him. Missed him going crazy at the start of the third because the I was watching a damn NEW DAY video :rudy

Mirotic is getting better every game, it seems and Brooks' scoring off the bench is so :mark: Some of his shots are plain ridiculous

McDermott is struggling badly, can't get a bucket to save his life, mostly because he doesn't see much time on the court because he is such a bum on D atm.

Also gotta stop letting teams build such high leads early on, 35ps in the first quarter for the Celtics :drake1 Defense in the last quarter was fantastic tho :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Yeah Brooks has been great. It's funny the Bulls keep finding these point guards nobody else wants and they come here and become great scorers all of a sudden. 2 years ago it was Robinson, last year was Augustin, and this year it's Brooks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

*WESTGOD* :westbrook2


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Russell Westbrook is such a boss ! :westbrook2

And good Lord this is ugly ! The Knicks are getting raped. Already down 27 with 9 minutes remaining in the 2nd quarter :jay

Go Thunder !


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

MO BUCKETS, 27 pts, saved the Warriors, 16 pts in the 4th quarter


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

MO BUCKETS... SPEIGHTS JAM!!! He led the comeback charge in the 4th quarter!

:curry KLAY. DRAYMONEYYYYY. BOGUT'BOUTIT. IGGY. BARNES. RUSH (his legs looked poor). LIVING-ON-A-PRAYER-STON.

13-2!

WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Speights :mark: This game showed the one true weakness of the Warriors. When their shots aren't going down, they don't really have anyone who can attack the rim. Harrison Barnes tries to do it but he just can't. Speights for six man of the year!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Jamjam22 said:


> Speights :mark: This game showed the one true weakness of the Warriors. When their shots aren't going down, they don't really have anyone who can attack the rim. Harrison Barnes tries to do it but he just can't. Speights for six man of the year!


Klay, Curry, Barbosa can all drive and finish efficiently.......


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Fat Diaw looking good coming off from his Thanksgiving feast :jordan


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

The Bucks just won with all their starters under 10 points.

In 10 years, we'll call them the Spurs of the East :kobe9

In other news, Russell Westbrook is an absolute monster.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

WESTGOD: 32 points, 8 assists, 7 boards, 12/17 shooting, and 3/4 from 3 point land. THE BEST POINT GUARD IN THE GAME IS BACK. :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



JM said:


> I'm disappointed.


They went ham at the end of the fourth, they needed it a lot earlier unfortunately though.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Mo Speights Mo Problems


----------



## Nuski

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Douche Patrol said:


> And this is the greatest Noah gif I've ever seen after this one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :noah2


Nah, Bosh has got to be the funniest part of the gif :lol


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Expecting Westbrook to ease his way back into the game. Couldn't have been more wrong with benching him on my fantasy team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

guy got triple doubles after coming back from knee surgeries last year. the fuck are you thinking? :westbrook5


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

On the bright side I still have russell westbrook on my team. :westbrook2


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Tough loss by the Raptors but one good thing that came out of that game is Amir Johnson. He looked like old Amir and when he's playing like that, we rebound much better. Hope he keeps playing like this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

http://www.thecoli.com/threads/kobe...most-impressive-tank-jobs-of-all-time.267119/

^ i just gotta link this post because it's so true.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Does anyone realize Kerr seem's to be sacrificing Barbosa's minutes to try and help Rush find a groove? 

What a coach, not giving up on a player that has been disappointing this season and trying to install confidence into him.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Expecting Westbrook to ease his way back into the game. Couldn't have been more wrong with benching him on my fantasy team.


LOL, What is wrong with you :westbrook3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I'd mark so hard if Marc/Memphis dominated the entire season and he went on to win MVP. the superstar that always gets ignored winning MVP would be amazing. :banderas


also bucks are FOURTH in the east right now. yes, THOSE bucks. :lmao


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Milwaukee has a decent roster. Part of the problem was putting together the lineup correctly. It was blatant last year. I like the addition of O.J. Mayo. At first I wasn't suspecting much, but he's been a key part of their good play. Brandon Knight has been balling ( apart from that missed layup a couple weeks ago :lol ).

And JABARI has shown he can really crash them boards. Young guy has a high ceiling indeed


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Looks like Charlotte is back at being the WOAT. :jordan5

They scored 28 points during the 1st half by the Hawks who lead 64-28 :mj2

And Goddamn, the Sixers might win their first game :mark:

Will the Mavs fall to "The Curse" ? Speaking of the Sixers, that McDaniels guy is a steal. He's the real deal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



₵A$H®;42433122 said:


> Milwaukee has a decent roster. Part of the problem was putting together the lineup correctly. It was blatant last year. I like the addition of O.J. Mayo. At first I wasn't suspecting much, but he's been a key part of their good play. Brandon Knight has been balling ( apart from that missed layup a couple weeks ago :lol ).
> 
> And JABARI has shown he can really crash them boards. Young guy has a high ceiling indeed


they had mayo last year, he was just in and out of the rotation and FAT.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Kobe. said:


> they had mayo last year, he was just in and out of the rotation and FAT.


I know. I worded that weirdly. Meant to edit but forgot :lol

The Sixers are in a tight game with the Mavericks. 1-15 soon to come?! :nerlens


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

going to be mad if the lakers dont give butler the max. make bulls match that shit, it'll be worth it in the new cba deal. plz dont go for some superstar bum.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Kevin Love is going to opt-out and become a Laker. I have inside sources









But he should realize his true destiny and become a Spur.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Nerlens Noel's hands in the 4th quarter 










0-16 I guess fpalm


----------



## ABAS

Did the 76ers win a game yet? Nope? :ti 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Atleast they kept the game close this time against the Mavs... :mj2 0-16


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Derozan going down is a huge blow to the raptors. Luckily for them, Lou Williams has been playing very well. Not sure I'd start him though, but it looks like there really isn't anyone else. Unless they go with James Johnson maybe?

This Bucks squad have been a nice surprise. Jabari isn't having that big year.....yet but he's still adjusting it seems. Knight is turning into a good player while Giannis continues to impress. I don't like that they play almost everyone though. I think 9 or 10 guys a night would be a better rotation.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Raptors should move Ross to his natural position at the 2 and start James Johnson at the 3. That or either start Vasquez at the 2 since he has the size and play the 2 PG lineup like they did last season. 

And Love is finally being utilized correctly. He really should be the 2nd option and not Irving.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

JABARI was going to work :mark:

Too bad Harden's performance overshadow that.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Hey DeMar, are you ready to come back, pal?


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

we should probably start giving harden some credit now. lazy defenders don't average a block per game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

um, he's still quite fucking bad at defense even though he can block a shot per game. that doesn't exactly makeup for all the times he gets beat/lost on defense.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

there's a difference between being average and being an utter calamity like you suggest he is 24/7.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Draymoney, Treymond, call him w.e you you want but he's beasting right now


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Bulls. :banderas

:butler and au had some nice games today.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

miROTYic imo

:mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Boring game, Dubs win, scary moment with Steph but looks like a minor ankle tweak, don't expect him to miss any time. Draymond doing it all tonight though! TREYMONDDDD


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Warriors with that balanced scoring :mark:

I really like the acquisition of Barbosa. He's played really well and has meshed well with the system. Like I said before, the Warriors don't really have a player with the mentality to always attack the rim. Sure, Curry and Thompson can get to the rim, but they'd rather shoot. Barnes, I thought would be attacking the rim more but he's been shooting a lot more lately. But when you see Barbosa play, he barely puts up a shot. He's either driving to pass or going all the way.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

KOBE BRYANT WITH THE TRIPLE DOUBLE. :mark:


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Even in Kobe's worst season, he still manages to torch the Raptors. It's pretty much tradition


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Kobe :mark: :mark: :mark:

The way he's going, I think he can break his 81-point performance. But eh, that's probably wishful thinking from me 

Question to you guys though. Will Vucevic be an all-star?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

no, there's no way he gets in over guys like big al, horford, noah, hibbert, and bosh.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> no, there's no way he gets in over guys like big al, horford, noah, hibbert, and bosh.


Damn, that's true. But he'll get in over Hibbert. C'mon man :jordan5


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Hibbert by far outclasses him as a defender. Although I suppose defense is completely ignored in things like the all star game so possibly. :toomanykobes


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Memphis plays Houston, Spurs & Miami this week, hope they take some L's so GS can climb to first.

GS playing Orlando, NO, & Chicago. Could see our win streak go up to 11 here, 12 is pushing it esp vs Chicago, should be a pretty tough game.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Kobe. :tucky


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Shabazz with a big game today for my Twolves. One day its Wiggins, another its Lavine, another is Shabazz. Once Rubio comes back he will right the ship and get the Wolves ballin again like they were to start the season. Still say the Wolves make the playoffs this year.


----------



## xDD

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Catsaregreat said:


> Still say the Wolves make the playoffs this year.


Impossible. Not in western conference. Last year Suns didn't make the playoffs with 48 wins. I'd be very surprised if Wolves wins 40 games this year.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Watching that Warriors-Pistons game play out it's curious how a pattern keeps developing for the Dubs: 

Warriors start out slow; defense begins generating a series of stops; offense finds its rhythm; Draymoneyyyyyy hits a billion shots while bringing that fine defense; boat race...? 

Also Andre Drummond missing easy layups. :curry2


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



The Assassin (IVV) said:


> Even in Kobe's worst season, he still manages to torch the Raptors. It's pretty much tradition


Who gives a shit :lmao have you looked at the team records? Where would you rather be atm lol. It was a East team travelling to West to play on the road with their star player out and it took Kobe going off and an OT for them to tip the Raptors.

I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



Catsaregreat said:


> Shabazz with a big game today for my Twolves. One day its Wiggins, another its Lavine, another is Shabazz. Once Rubio comes back he will right the ship and get the Wolves ballin again like they were to start the season. Still say the Wolves make the playoffs this year.


Wolves don't have a chance, there will be 4 teams who don't even make it to the playoffs that will deserve it more and have a better chance at making it.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

don't want to go into panic mode, but there goes the Raptors season!!!!!!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*



RKing85 said:


> don't want to go into panic mode, but there goes the Raptors season!!!!!!


DeMar is trash, they'll get over it. I swear he's only missing a month or so anyways.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Aw hell! I think the 76ers are getting their first win tonight. Duncan is resting and Parker is out with a ribs injury.


----------



## ABAS

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Aw hell! I think the 76ers are getting their first win tonight. Duncan is resting and Parker is out with a ribs injury.




:ti yea, ok.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley

LOL. Rumors of the Hornets wanting to trade Lance.

Think I'll hang myself if the Pacers go after him. Fuck Lance.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Would be dumb in my opinion. At this point, Lance is worth nothing. And he is still young anyway. There's a very good chance that he'll improve as the season progresses.

But if it is true, then Lance has 2 weeks left to prove himself.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

I don't understand why Lance is taking all of the heat when Kemba has been just as bad, if not worse than him. Yeah Lance has been bad but their problems go far beyond him.

Kemba & Lance have probably been the worst non-Philly backcourt in the league so far, MKG (aka the heart & soul of their defense) has missed time with injury, they've gotten nothing out of their PF's and outside of Neal their bench has been worthless. Not to mention they've been dreadful on both ends.


----------



## Xile44

I'm expecting a trade from the Nets, luckily they have no more picks to give away to other teams. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Looks like Philly might actually get their first win the way Spurs been playing this half. 1 minute to go.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Lel. So the Hornets' problems is all Lance's fault. Not Kemba's abysmal shot jacking and MKG missing action. Nah. That can't be it... He's the 2nd best player on that entire team behind Big Al. Give him a break.



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> I don't understand why Lance is taking all of the heat when Kemba has been just as bad, if not worse than him. Yeah Lance has been bad but their problems go far beyond him.
> 
> Kemba & Lance have probably been the worst non-Philly backcourt in the league so far, MKG (aka the heart & soul of their defense) has missed time with injury, they've gotten nothing out of their PF's and outside of Neal their bench has been worthless. Not to mention they've been dreadful on both ends.


^ This basically.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Blech the Spurs could have played that game a whole lot better. Sixers are going to get that first win really soon, those guys play with effort, their D was pretty good tonight.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV)

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Sixers are facing the depleted Timberwolves team next. That's their best chance of winning their first game this month. If not, then the Pistons 2 games after. But by then, they're already 0-20 and have broken history by surpassing the Nets' 0-18 start


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

The Sixers better be careful or else they might not be able to make it in the Round of 68 when March Madness rolls around.

:nerlens


----------



## ABAS

Did the 76ers win a game yet? Nope? :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returning soon?*

Golden State about to slap up Orlando again tonight *sigh* bout to go on that 10 game win streak


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

#TheReturn


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*



JM said:


> #TheReturn


None of that. That is trademarked for Rose and only Rose.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*



Joel said:


> None of that. That is trademarked for Rose and only Rose.


But he left as Batman and came back as Robin pretty much, #TheReturn is irrelevant for him now, he can come back and nobody cares cause he'll just leave again.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

KD is only going to play 30 minutes max. But getting him back in rhythm is all that matters right now. They'll be in the thick of things soon.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*



Childish Mikino said:


> But he left as Batman and came back as Robin pretty much, #TheReturn is irrelevant for him now, he can come back and nobody cares cause he'll just leave again.




He came back as a homeless gimp with a broken leg.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*











Thank god, the sleeves are gone.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

i....... i just..... i cant.......


fuck this team.


----------



## TAR

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Hinrich's foul on Ellis :lmao

Could've had it in the bag then.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

BROW is amazing. very amazing.


----------



## ABAS

Lolbulls


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

CURRRYYYYYY


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Don't look now, but the Lakers are on a 2 game win streak!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Kirk is a Class A dumbass. FUCK


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Wow. Kirk really cost the Bulls the W there. Stupid foul. Oh well. I'm not sure what's going on with the Bulls right now though. I thought they'd be much better. I anticipated that Rose might not be as healthy and I was right. But I thought they had enough to withstand that. They definitely need Taj back despite Mirotic filling in nicely. I think they need another solid big guy, like a legit center. They got Nazr and Bairstow but I don't think that'll cut it. Hell, someone like Ryan Hollins would be great for them.

Lakers though :mark: Kobe being a facilitator :mark: Don't think that'll last long though. He did have 10 turnovers though. I still don't understand why Byron Scott continues to play Ronnie Price over Jordan Clarkson. Ronnie is supposedly good on defense when he really isn't. Clarkson is just as good imo and has a lot more potential. He doesn't shoot much as he drives towards the rim instead and that's what the Lakers need.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WIN

Probably would have lost if Cousins played :batista3


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

I know it's a tad early, but Curry is my MVP choice right now. Then right behind him is Davis imo. His production has been out of this world. His PER is a 33.33 :banderas


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

marc gasol everyone>>>>


his two way game blows everyone but davis out of the water except his team is much better than davis's.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

No doubt. Gasol is playing at a high level too. I might had underestimated the Grizzlies juts a little bit :lol


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*










Not just Philadelphia look at all those losing streaks. 

But Boston plays Detoit so some one has to win that one unk2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

im going to be honest, i've always been a little unassure of what exactly Phil is there to do. Is he there to mentor Fish into being a great coach and setup some sort of management hierarchy? The reason I question this is because the Knicks don't have the time for a proper rebuild, they also have Anthony locked up so they're meant to contend or at least make the playoffs, and the only thing they have going for them that's upcoming is CAP SPACE. I just don't think Phil can really accomplish a lot with this squad in his 5 year deal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Not just Philadelphia look at all those losing streaks.
> 
> But Boston plays Detoit so some one has to win that one unk2


Celtics would be at least .500 if they could hold a lead/weren't the most incompetent 4th quarter team in the league.

In 6 of the Celtics 10 losses they lead by double digits at one point.

In the first 3 quarters this season the Celtics are +11. In fourth quarters they are -84, only outscoring their opponents in the 4th in 4 out of 10 games this season.

:mj2


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

What's your take on getting rid of the conferences? Should the NBA take away the conferences and just go with the top 16 teams to make the playoffs?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*



Jamjam22 said:


> What's your take on getting rid of the conferences? Should the NBA take away the conferences and just go with the top 16 teams to make the playoffs?


I think it's a significant change for a problem that's exaggerated. The NBA didn't get rid of conferences in the 80's when you had 41 win teams playing in the WCF or in the 90's when you had 3 under .500 teams making the playoffs in one season in the West, don't know why they should get rid of them now. Yes it does suck that last year an under .500 team in the East made the playoffs while a 48 win team missed it. But oh well. It's not like the Suns were going to win a championship probably even win a playoff series. They had 82 games to prove they were one of the best 8 teams in their conference and couldn't do it. At the end of the day the truly great teams will always rise to the top regardless of the opposition. I highly doubt the Spurs care that they play in a tougher conference because their goal is to destroy whoever they play regardless if they're a 50 win team or 35. If a team is whining because they play in a tougher conference, that says more about them than the structure of the playoffs IMO.

And beyond that if you scrap conferences how do you set up the schedule? Do you reduce or increase the amount of games so that everyone plays each other an equal amount of times? If you keep 82 games then how do you split up who plays who? Do we keep the same schedule structure the same? If so, then what's the point of getting rid of conferences? How does travel work? Are we really gonna increase the amount of times teams have to fly from the East coast to West coast or vise versa during the season?

Like I said, I just think it's a significant change for an overblown problem. The truly great teams will always rise to the top. And I think changing the playoff structure just to please teams that don't stand a chance at winning the championship anyway is pointless.


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Gasol has been a great pickup for the Bulls. Even though it's early, I never expected him to average 20 & 10.


----------



## ABAS

Sixers dominating right now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Good night for my basketball teams tonight, the Bulls and the Fighting Irish both won. :drose


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

its like the same game every damn time we step onto the court. double digit lead goes to shit and we end up losing. (its in overtime but im pretty sure we'll lose) its actually not even upsetting me anymore. it's just expected by now.


----------



## Xile44

Fun wild game in Brooklyn , Nets finally are having a good stretch of basketball and finally get a big win 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Bad loss, especially with Memphis coming up.

Minnesota better not blow this opportunity.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Nets almost screwed the pooch that game. Spurs need to tighten up, one aspect of the game is always lacking, tonight it was shooting (except at the end). Hey, can win them all.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

Sixers up 6 with 43 seconds to go! Win #1 is on its way. :dance

Edit - and it's official. :dance


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: The American BRUNO returns TONIGHT.*

lolWolves


----------



## Xile44

Smhwolves, and nets hold on to the worst start in nba history 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Xile44 said:


> Smhwolves, and nets hold on to the worst start in nba history
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Guess it's time the Nets pop that champagne.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Wolves are the 1 in 1-17. :lelbrock


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Phew, and there i was thinking we'd go 0-82. 1-81 does have a pretty nice ring to it.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

i like the 6-76ers personally.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

First win and MCW 20/9/9 :mcw2



Bad For Business said:


> Phew, and there i was thinking we'd go 0-82. *1-81 does have a pretty nice ring to it.*


And we still won't get the #1 draft pick :side:


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Is there a way to stream games? I want to start getting into basketball but I don't really have a way to watch on TV.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

i use http://firstrowca.eu/


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



RustyPro said:


> Is there a way to stream games? I want to start getting into basketball but I don't really have a way to watch on TV.


http://nba-stream.com/


----------



## ABAS

Did the sixers win a game yet? Oh...they did? :cry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I use this website for all sports + WWE ---> http://www.vipleague.co/


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Ugh Minnesota why'd you have to do it, that was a fun streak and you ruined it


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



RustyPro said:


> Is there a way to stream games? I want to start getting into basketball but I don't really have a way to watch on TV.


Make sure you have ad block & some type of anti-virus software on your computer. Streams can be dangerous.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

can i ask a favour from all my NBA thread buddies?

plz go to this poll and vote for good ol' SWAGGER ROCKS.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants...smas-my-true-love-gave-me-7.html#post42623138

all he ever wanted for christmas is a coloured username and we have the power to make his dreams come true. do it for JOY~.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> can i ask a favour from all my NBA thread buddies?
> 
> plz go to this poll and vote for good ol' SWAGGER ROCKS.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants...smas-my-true-love-gave-me-7.html#post42623138
> 
> all he ever wanted for christmas is a coloured username and we have the power to make his dreams come true. do it for JOY~.




Im not in the choices, so no.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

WARRIORS SLAPPED UP PELICANS NICE, 16-2, LETS GOOO :curry

11 GAME WIN STREAK BRUH


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> WARRIORS SLAPPED UP PELICANS NICE, 16-2, LETS GOOO :curry
> 
> 11 GAME WIN STREAK BRUH


:mark: WARRIORS :curry

STEVE KERR THE COACHING WIZARD


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Even if the Warriors whipped them, I liked what I saw from the Pelicans. If only they could get a decent shooting guard to pair with Holiday. The Eric Gordon project has come and it needs to go. Dude just can't stay healthy. Also, a player like Tyreke Evans is very confusing. Not too sure what position he belongs at. He's like Lance Stephenson but can shoot a little better, barely.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

14/19 for 30 points, 15 boards, 3 assists, 3 blocks, and 2 steals :brow2

going to be robbed of mvp. :jose


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

:davis*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Davis would look pretty good in a Bulls uniform in a couple of years. 

Just sayin' ya know? :davis


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Davis would look pretty good in a *insert your favorite team* uniform in a couple of years.
> 
> Just sayin' ya know? :davis


fixed


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Jamjam22 said:


> Even if the Warriors whipped them, I liked what I saw from the Pelicans. If only they could get a decent shooting guard to pair with Holiday. The Eric Gordon project has come and it needs to go. Dude just can't stay healthy. Also, a player like Tyreke Evans is very confusing. Not too sure what position he belongs at. He's like Lance Stephenson but can shoot a little better, barely.


What did you see from the Pelicans that entire team is a smelly asshole apart from Anthony Davis. They ALL played like trash. You didn't even bring up the only other player worth mentioning on that team from last night which was Asik. Davis isn't a defensive monster or anything, Asik is the real defensive anchor on that team.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Just like how I talked about in the chatbox, Pelicans need a backcourt upgrade. Not sure who they can get right now, but Gordan, Evans, and LolRivers are just not cutting it. Jrue is alright I suppose. If Davis keeps up these performances, it would be a crime if he's not MVP.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



₵A$H®;42649210 said:


> Just like how I talked about in the chatbox, Pelicans need a backcourt upgrade. Not sure who they can get right now, but Gordan, Evans, and LolRivers are just not cutting it. Jrue is alright I suppose. If Davis keeps up these performances, it would be a crime if he's not MVP.


I disagree, it's the same as Kevin Love's situation. It's an obvious dip in numbers when you play on a different team. He's obviously going to get offensive rebounds and all these put-back opportunities cause his team is so ridiculously brick. I think an MVP player should be able to carry his team to AT LEAST an 8th seed. How valuable of a player are you if you can't take your team to the post season? Er, not that valuable in my eyes. I don't really care how stacked the conference is if you have supposedly the best player in the league.. You can't tell me Asik, Evans, Anderson, Holiday, don't know how to play some basketball. Maybe if Davis was capable of taking a leadership role and be like look we need to work on this, do this, and do that because we have x amount of potential. 

And look, this isn't me saying he isn't a great player. Yeah he's a beast, yeah I would love to have him on my team. But it's most *VALUABLE* player. Are you really that valuable on your team if you're going to end up sitting on your coach and watching other teams play during the post-season? Not in my eyes. If Grizzlies were sitting lower in the seeds right now do you think Gasol would be getting as much attention or praise at the moment? Probably not.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> I disagree, it's the same as Kevin Love's situation. It's an obvious dip in numbers when you play on a different team. He's obviously going to get offensive rebounds and all these put-back opportunities cause his team is so ridiculously brick. I think an MVP player should be able to carry his team to AT LEAST an 8th seed. How valuable of a player are you if you can't take your team to the post season? Er, not that valuable in my eyes. I don't really care how stacked the conference is if you have supposedly the best player in the league.. You can't tell me Asik, Evans, Anderson, Holiday, don't know how to play some basketball. Maybe if Davis was capable of taking a leadership role and be like look we need to work on this, do this, and do that because we have x amount of potential.
> 
> And look, this isn't me saying he isn't a great player. Yeah he's a beast, yeah I would love to have him on my team. But it's most *VALUABLE* player. Are you really that valuable on your team if you're going to end up sitting on your coach and watching other teams play during the post-season? Not in my eyes. If Grizzlies were sitting lower in the seeds right now do you think Gasol would be getting as much attention or praise at the moment? Probably not.


I understand where you're coming from, but in my opinion I think that's completely unfair. I've always felt that way about the voting.

PPG: 25
REB: 12
BLK: 3
*PER: 33.75
*

How much more carrying does he have to do? I have to get credit to Ryan Anderson though. He's been play good basketball. Frontcourt is not the issue. I still feel they will crawl to an 8th seed. Then no doubt he should be in the MVP talks.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



₵A$H®;42650570 said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but in my opinion I think that's completely unfair. I've always felt that way about the voting.
> 
> PPG: 25
> REB: 12
> BLK: 3
> *PER: 33.75
> *
> 
> How much more carrying does he have to do? I have to get credit to Ryan Anderson though. He's been play good basketball. Frontcourt is not the issue. I still feel they will crawl to an 8th seed. Then no doubt he should be in the MVP talks.


Yeah it's a hard deciding factor and it's really debatable at this point. I hated bringing up Kevin Love's situation because I know Davis is a much better overall player than Love is. But I think at least an 8th seed is a fair enough target if you're going to have the most valuable player in the ENTIRE league on your team.

With that said, is there really a team you see them replacing in the playoffs atm? From 1-7 we have Warriors, Memphis, Portland, Houston, Dallas, San Antonio, and the Clippers. I don't see Pelicans taking over any of those teams for a playoff spot. Then you have Sacramento, Denver, Phoenix also competing for that 8th seed. Now that's debatable but in my honest opinion I would give it to all 3 of those teams over the Pelicans. And no I didn't forget, OKC is still in the running as well, they're going to make the playoffs in my opinion, and if not I'm pretty sure they'll finish ahead of the Pels still.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

There's no chance Davis wins MVP unless by some miracle the Pelicans get a top 4 seed. Other than that, given the voting patterns for MVP in recent history, Davis won't come close. I don't agree with it but that's how it usually goes.

As it stands, MVP is a two-man race between Stephen Curry and Marc Gasol. But it's still very early


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

did Warrior really just say that Davis isn't a defensive monster? :ti


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Good bounce back win for the Spurs over the Grizzlies. They beat the Clippers, Warriors, and now Grizzlies on the road. Corey Joseph making a strong case for backup pg. I love the depth of this team.


----------



## ABAS

Ah, look. The Cavs are now gelling together and are winning. Like I predicted about 2-3 weeks ago. It's going to be the same as the Heat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Speaking of Miami, they're not doing too well atm. :deandre


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

dwayne wade missing a bunch of games didn't help them. that's when their decline started.


i also don't think the Cavs have solved many of their issues nor are they anything like Miami. There still have an awful defense, rely far too much on their starters, and enjoy going one on one too much.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> did Warrior really just say that Davis isn't a defensive monster? :ti


Lmao just because he's offensively skilled and lanky does not make him the defensive juggernaut everyone hypes him up to be. He's a good defender but not as incredible as everyone makes him out to be. And my names not Warrior you fish.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

You're judging him off one game and against an incredibly hot team. Why don't you find the last defender that averaged 3 blocks and 2 steals a game. :toomanykobes He's a beast on the pick and rolls and he locks down the paint at times, this was showcased this whole last summer when he was on team USA. It's not his fault that the Pelicans are this awful.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Lmao just because he's offensively skilled and lanky does not make him the defensive juggernaut everyone hypes him up to be. He's a good defender but not as incredible as everyone makes him out to be. And my names not Warrior you *fish*.












Magic's gonna have a hard time recovering from that one.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> You're judging him off one game and against an incredibly hot team. Why don't you find the last defender that averaged 3 blocks and 2 steals a game. :toomanykobes He's a beast on the pick and rolls and he locks down the paint at times, this was showcased this whole last summer when he was on team USA. It's not his fault that the Pelicans are this awful.


I'm not judging him off just what I saw. He's not even the defensive anchor of his own team, so quit overhyping an aspect of his game unnecessarily. I'm not knocking him, I know he's amazing and his defence will improve over time because he has all the right tools to be an elite rim protector and defender.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Anyways calling it now, Steph and Klay are gonna go off because this whole team is going to be amped as hell to set a franchise record with 12 straight wins.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I will say that I do agree with Canadian that Davis isn't an elite rim protector yet. Opposing players are shooting 50.8% at the rim against Davis. Just for reference these are the players that are top 10 in blocks per game and this is what opposing players are shooting at the rim against them

Davis - 50.8%
Hibbert - 39.4%
Jordan - 46.0%
Bogut - 38.5%
Duncan - 42.3%
Ibaka - 42.9%
Pau - 46.9%
Drummond - 45.8%
B. Lopez - 50.3%
M. Gasol - 47.5%


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

^is marc not elite either?

so we're just going to ignore what he did with competent teammates in team usa? :rudy


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Some season the Knicks are having the 76ers will have caught us up before we even get our next win


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

And the bad part is the Knicks have a superstar. :ti


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> ^is marc not elite either?
> 
> so we're just going to ignore what he did with competent teammates in team usa? :rudy


Marc has been better at it than Davis. And it's not like I'm calling Marc the DPOY either :toomanykobes

Are we really using him playing with all-star teammates while going against mostly either fringe NBA players or players who couldn't crack an NBA roster as an argument over what he's actually done this season?

Look I like Davis, I think he has a legit argument for DPOY due to the crazy defensive stats he has, but looking solely at him as a rim protector, I don't think he's shown enough to be put in the same tier as the likes of Hibbert, Dwight or Bogut.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



JM's Daddy said:


> And the bad part is the Knicks have a superstar. :ti


So true :agree: I think the Knicks will struggle to reach 20 wins this season, I had play-off ambitions but Fisher has shown his rookie coach mistakes in the early part of the year, its get close in the 4th, lose the game at the buzzer rinse and repeat we need to play 48 minutes of good B-Ball but right now thats a struggle


----------



## xDD

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Great match tonight. Bulls vs Warriors. Stephen Curry isn't playing good against Bulls, but still hoping Warriors wins tonight. 

S.Curry vs Bulls
0 wins, 4 losses
12.3 ppg
34.3 FG%
30.0 3P%
13 assists, 12 turnovers


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



xDD said:


> Great match tonight. Bulls vs Warriors. Stephen Curry isn't playing good against Bulls, but still hoping Warriors wins tonight.
> 
> S.Curry vs Bulls
> 0 wins, 4 losses
> 12.3 ppg
> 34.3 FG%
> 30.0 3P%
> 13 assists, 12 turnovers


I'm expecting Steph and Klay to shoot lights out, the reason being is that they can set a franchise record with this win and I'm sure the whole team is amped.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Suns vs Rockets should be good too. Harden has scored more than 30 in 4 of the last 7 games. While being efficient I might add ( besides the Sacramento game ).


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Noah/Green should be a fun matchup to watch. They're the very definition of hustle.

As for the Davis debate, I think he's a very good rim protector but he can be better for sure. He'll get there, no doubt.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

so i'm a little shocked and confused at the rockets' success thus far. like i knew coming into the year that Ariza was an upgrade over Parsons, but they've also lost Dwight as well as Beverley to injuries and they've just kept trucking. They're lesser known role players have really stepped up.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

How fun would a Bulls/Warriors finals be huh? Granted everyone is healthy btw. I want to see how Lee is incorporated into this system once he returns. He'll be a bench player I bet.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

au with that great 3rd quarter.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Ouch Warriors down 1 to end the third, this is gonna be a hell of a 4th


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Green with a beastly performance in the 4th quarter, wow. I thought Noah could stay with him but it looks like that isn't the case. The Bulls need a SF that can play the four spot. Noah is too slow and so is Gibson. This was a great game before the Warriors distanced themselves. D-Rose taking all these threes though fpalm


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I'm happy he's getting healthier but Rose needs to start taking it to the basket more. He's never been a great 3pt shooter and he certainly isn't one now.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Michael Carter-Williams... You're the real MVP :clap


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

And here I was thinking that the Pistons would be a potential playoff team this year.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Franchise records! :mark: :mark: :mark:


...Sorry, *Chrome* and all other Bulls fans. You gave the Dubs a great game.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I almost got sucked in the Detroit hyping too. Almost...


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

DRAYMONEYYYYYYYYY @Deso look at our boy go!!!!!

Warriors set a franchise record 12 straight wins, Draymond with a career high 31 pts, 17-2 record

I'M IN LUV WITH DA COCOOOO


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Franchise records! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> ...Sorry, *Chrome* and all other Bulls fans. You gave the Dubs a great game.


Steph Curry, Draymond Green, and Klay Thompson made the Bulls look like bitches :mj2


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Franchise records! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> ...Sorry, *Chrome* and all other Bulls fans. You gave the Dubs a great game.


Don't worry, we'll get you next time. :fuckedup

But congrats on the win tonight though.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> DRAYMONEYYYYYYYYY @Deso look at our boy go!!!!!
> 
> Warriors set a franchise record 12 straight wins, Draymond with a career high 31 pts, 17-2 record
> 
> I'M IN LUV WITH DA COCOOOO


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

DRAYMONEYYYYYYYYYYY

KLAY

:curry



Taengoo's Little Helper said:


> Steph Curry, Draymond Green, and Klay Thompson made the Bulls look like bitches :mj2


That's just what they do, *SEJ*! :mark:

See you next time, *Chrome*! On Warriors Ground! :mark:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

The Warriors played great. They sucked the Bulls into playing their brand of basketball. Green was on fire tonight. The dude can shoot, I officially believe it now. Lots of reasons why the Bulls lost this game. Late on rotations, they were lackadaisical at certain points of the game, too much shooting instead of attacking, not closing out on Thompson or Green. There are a lot more though. Only and the Warriors obviously just being a great team didn't help either. Pau with a great game though. Big man is doing work.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

If Draymond can develop a decent mid-range jumper, he can become 10x scarier because they were giving him even more space in the middle than they were on the outside.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



₵A$H®;42693905 said:


> Michael Carter-Williams... You're the real MVP :clap


:mcw2 20/8/15


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

4th game in a row where he almost had a triple double after he had one when they almost beat the Mavs :mcw2


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

He needs to do something about that FG% though... :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

LOLPistons. SVG better be wheeling and dealing some of these guys soon. Anyone aside from Drummond is fair game. Okafor here we come! Twin towers!!


----------



## ABAS

I guess the Warriors gonna get only 9 losses this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*






:lol


----------



## TAR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Don't think I've seen an exciting team like the Warriors in a while.

My favorites for title contenders imo... Of course right behind Chicago :evil


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

They're only gonna get deeper with Lee coming back this week.

So many possible rotations, it's crazy. I love how we're over a month into the season and Kerr is still playing around with it here and there.

Only real key thing missing is more of a 3 and D guy off the bench, which I guess is what we wanted out of Rush which is why Kerr gave him so much minutes to try and get his feel back.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*






Nasty poster dunk ! 

:westbrook4:Westbrook


"I just don't want nobody block my shot. That's why I dunk so hard."

:westbrook2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Ok I don't really count that as a poster but it was nasty


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> :lol


Jesus Christ what a brick


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

c's gonna make it 4 straight tonight. even though bradley will long be forgotten, zeller and rondo are becoming a tandem lil notorious's around the world will still be talking about 50 years from now. thornton is coming into his own, i'm telling u right now... zeller, and thornton are 2 guys that should be part of the future. rondo, sully, green, thornton, zeller, young. there's your 6 that'll be there for banner 18. hopefully getting rid of the rest of the team, free agent(GASOL), and draft picks will get them enough to be a true contender. bass is solid too, but we know he's not sticking around.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Zeller's played well as of late, so has Thornton. Even though I know you'll never give him credit, Bradley's defense seems like it's starting to round back into form, he made Beal his bitch yesterday.

Celtics December schedule is ridiculously easy, so if we handle business we should be competing for one of the lower playoff spots. 

Our December schedule:
at Atlanta (Lost)
vs. Detroit (Won)
vs. LA (Won)
vs. Washington (Won)
at Washington
at Charlotte
vs. New York
at Philly
vs. Orlando
vs. Minnesota
at Miami
at Orlando
at Brooklyn
at Washington
vs. Sacramento

I think it's extremely possible we could go something like 12-3 or 11-4 in December. Once again we just have to handle business and execute in 4th quarters.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

holy shit, jr commentating on smith's brick is fuckin fantastic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Brah, Thorton is 27 and not getting better. You do not want him in your future.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> Zeller's played well as of late, so has Thornton. Even though I know you'll never give him credit, Bradley's defense seems like it's starting to round back into form, he made Beal his bitch yesterday.
> 
> Celtics December schedule is ridiculously easy, so if we handle business we should be competing for one of the lower playoff spots.
> 
> Our December schedule:
> at Atlanta (Lost)
> vs. Detroit (Won)
> vs. LA (Won)
> vs. Washington (Won)
> at Washington
> at Charlotte
> vs. New York
> at Philly
> vs. Orlando
> vs. Minnesota
> at Miami
> at Orlando
> at Brooklyn
> at Washington
> vs. Sacramento
> 
> I think it's extremely possible we could go something like 12-3 or 11-4 in December. Once again we just have to handle business and execute in 4th quarters.


orlando could test them with vucevic, kings with cousins, maybe big al, but it does look like a great schedule for the celts. 12-3 my prediction.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Brah, Thorton is 27 and not getting better. You do not want him in your future.


He doesn't have to be part of their future but he's not a terrible player. Been a fan of his since he was in Sacramento. He's a capable scorer.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Brah, Thorton is 27 and not getting better. You do not want him in your future.


i know how to build teams, man. he's someone u want. 27 is young. that's another 6 years of high productivity minimum. there aren't many better bucket getters off the bench than thornton. noto, the only reason zeller's only been playing well as of late is because he hasn't had a chance till as of late. he has an uncanny ability to finish around the basket, and provides a lot more defense than olynyk could ever dream of. seriously, after that game against the bulls, i wouldn't care if olynyk just retired. yea, bradley's d has been a little better. still not a good basketball player, but at least he's actually somewhat trying again.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

im so fucking pissed. i dont care that we came back down by 23.. we had a 7 point lead in the first ot and another 7 point lead in the 2nd ot and fucking lost. fuck you celtics.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

John Wall is a bad bad man. Mama there he goes :banderas


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Tracy McGrady says he wants opportunity to return

"I'm better than half the league"

:Jordan


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



StarzNBarz said:


> im so fucking pissed. i dont care that we came back down by 23.. we had a 7 point lead in the first ot and another 7 point lead in the 2nd ot and fucking lost. fuck you celtics.


it was just marcus smart being a dumbass. chucking up a 3 instead of running the shot clock down with 50 seconds cost them the game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



HiddenFlaw said:


> Tracy McGrady says he wants opportunity to return
> 
> "I'm better than half the league"
> 
> :Jordan


He can come be the Dubs back up SG :B


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



> In retrospect, the Eric Bledsoe deal -- orchestrated on the Clippers' side by a combination of Roeser and Rivers with a sign-off from Sterling -- amounts to Bledsoe, a No. 1 pick and Caron Butler for J.J. Redick (who could have been available for the mid-level), two guys waived under the stretch provision and a second-round pick that was originally theirs.


:lose

i know redick is great for spacing, but Bledsoe is a legit star with defensive capabilities. they lost that trade far worse than OKC lost the Harden one.


It's kind of amazing that none of these execs that wanted to avoid the luxury tax didn't see the huge TV deal coming years before. you'd think they'd have a guy paid to see that shit coming so they can act accordingly.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> :lose
> 
> i know redick is great for spacing, but Bledsoe is a legit star with defensive capabilities. *they lost that trade far worse than OKC lost the Harden one.*
> 
> 
> It's kind of amazing that none of these execs that wanted to avoid the luxury tax didn't see the huge TV deal coming years before. you'd think they'd have a guy paid to see that shit coming so they can act accordingly.


Lmao you can't say that. Harden is currently carrying his team with his entire starting line up out to W's. Bledsoe has had nights where he looks like a bench warmer shooting out there. Bledsoe is NOT on Harden's level.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

we need 1 replacement for our fantasy league. pm me if interested.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Lmao you can't say that. Harden is currently carrying his team with his entire starting line up out to W's. Bledsoe has had nights where he looks like a bench warmer shooting out there. Bledsoe is NOT on Harden's level.


Ya, that's not what I said at all nor implied. Clippers pretty much got Redick for Bledsoe, which is an awful deal, while OKC actually got some useful pieces out of their deal+Martin wasn't awful the year he was there.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Ya, that's not what I said at all nor implied. Clippers pretty much got Redick for Bledsoe, which is an awful deal, while OKC actually got some useful pieces out of their deal+Martin wasn't awful the year he was there.


Martin was awful, he hated OKC and he hated playing alongside Westbrook/Durant. Jeremy Lamb is ass. Harden amounted to a superstar, Bledsoe.. amounted to a starter on a slightly above average team that has yet to make the playoffs. Redick at least likes the team he's on and he's still WITH the team he's on. I'm not saying Redick is better than Bledsoe, I think Clips are stupid for that trade but you can't compare it to the Harden trade because Harden became a marketable superstar. Factoring that one fact alone into the situation already makes the Harden trade a shit ton worse.


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Nets making Deron, Joe & Lopez available for trade. And guess who has their picks for 3 of the next 4 years...

As for the Bledsoe-Harden trades, I'd say the Harden one was worse. They essentially traded the best SG in the league for one year of Kevin Martin and two role players


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

c's definately need to go after jj.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



shutupchico said:


> c's definately need to go after jj.


For what?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

u mean for who, or why would they want to? bradley, bass, a pick should do the job. gives them a formidable starting lineup and a go to guy which they've obviously severely been lacking(though i have faith in green personally).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Do you realize how much Joe Johnson makes? Bradley & Bass is not even close to enough to match salaries.

Thornton just came from Brooklyn so he can't be traded there for another year and they are not going to take Gerald Wallace back so unless you're willing to trade Rondo or Green too then it's not happening.

And even then, Danny would be retarded to trade Green, Bradley and a 1st rounder for a 33 year old Joe Johnson


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

i'm sure they could find a way. thornton can't go anyway, he's part of THE FUTURE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Yes the FUTURE: 28 year old Marcus Thornton and 33 year old Joe Johnson. What a dynasty to look forward to


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> Yes the FUTURE: 28 year old Marcus Thornton and 33 year old Joe Johnson. What a dynasty to look forward to


28 gives him 6 good years, c's should be contending for a title in 2. anyway, they'll just be part of the dynasty, what do u call it, sum of the parts? ainge wouldn't trade green for jj, he'll find another way. they gonna put that starting lineup on a t-shirt, man... dangerous.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

chico you really aren't patient with a rebuilding process. these guys arent championship pieces. :lmao


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> chico you really aren't patient with a rebuilding process. these guys arent championship pieces. :lmao


a starting lineup of rondo, jj, green, sully, and gasol, with THE FUTURE as the 6th man(though 6th to 8th doesn't really make a difference) could win u a championship in my opinion.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I thought Rondo wasn't planning on staying?? LOL


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



shutupchico said:


> a starting lineup of rondo, jj, green, sully, and gasol, with THE FUTURE as the 6th man(though 6th to 8th doesn't really make a difference) could win u a championship in my opinion.


Marc Gasol isn't signing here :lmao :lmao :lmao

Time to let go of the 2K15 pipedreams.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

how u know he's not signing? ainge is due to land a big free agent. he hasn't done shit since kg. missed out on love this offseason, gasol will hit. rondo never said he's not planning on staying. obviously he'd need some motivation to stay. a fat contract, and gasol would be all the motivation he needs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Tbh if he doesn't stay in Memphis I don't see him signing with a team that isn't already a contender


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Marc Gasol to come to the Bulls to hook up with Pau Gasol to create dat Gasol Gasol connection, they can put their foot on the gas pedal and take those rings. (see what I did there?)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



shutupchico said:


> how u know he's not signing? ainge is due to land a big free agent. he hasn't done shit since kg. missed out on love this offseason, gasol will hit. rondo never said he's not planning on staying. obviously he'd need some motivation to stay. a fat contract, and gasol would be all the motivation he needs.


Yeah you keep thinking that. You'll end up disappointed.

Only the biggest Celtic homers think we stand a chance at actually signing a marquee free agent.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Rondo for Rose trade.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Adam Silver advising players not to wear the "I Can't Breathe" shirts, gtfo pls


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

http://www.travelerstoday.com/artic...len-nba-rumors-nba-trade-news-cavs-rumors.htm

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I think that would solidify a championship bruh

Curry/Livingston/Holiday
Thompson/Allen/Barbosa
Barnes/Iguodala/Rush
Draymond/Lee/Ezeli
Bogut/Speights/Kuzmic


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Parsons finally picking it up. That's the guy Cuban invested his money in. And Gasol continuing to make a strong case for MVP consideration.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Chico's gotta be trolling, right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> http://www.travelerstoday.com/artic...len-nba-rumors-nba-trade-news-cavs-rumors.htm
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I think that would solidify a championship bruh
> 
> Curry/Livingston/Holiday
> Thompson/Allen/Barbosa
> Barnes/Iguodala/Rush
> Draymond/Lee/Ezeli
> Bogut/Speights/Kuzmic



You want Allen/Lee off your bench? I swear you have no idea how awful defense, even in spurts, can completely ruin a team. :kobe9


----------



## TAR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Spurs... you're telling me this team won the championship? :deandre


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

It's been a few instances this season where the Spurs become so inefficient from outside. Kinda was a theme last year before the late season rampage. The free-throw shooting was just awful tonight. At least they were keeping the turnovers at a minimum. Hayward's been playing great btw. 

But. They're the Spurs... They'll be fine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

They're the Spurs, they don't repeat anyways.***


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> They're the Spurs, they don't repeat anyways.***


Lel. Every other year. 2015-2016 champions confirmed. Then another 6 year drought.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> You want Allen/Lee off your bench? I swear you have no idea how awful defense, even in spurts, can completely ruin a team. :kobe9


Lee is not THAT bad. 

But whatever, we still #1 #hatersgonnahate #tatersgonnatate #wtfaretaters


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Lee is arguably the worst big man defender in the league. I have no idea who you've been watching, but it's most certainly not David Lee if you really think "he's not that bad". :kobe


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Meh. No Parker, no Mills, no Splitter and 15-6 in the west. They'll be fine when they start taking the games more seriously in February.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Lee is arguably the worst big man defender in the league. I have no idea who you've been watching, but it's most certainly not David Lee if you really think "he's not that bad". :kobe


Hater hater c ya later alligator


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

o god, what have i done, another psych? lol


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Lol hey UDFK, how many more shot attempts you think Kobe has to jack up before passing Jordan's scoring record? 

He's just 30 points away :banderas


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

how many more years does Kobe have to play for the Spurs to break an even record against him in games he's played? :kobe10


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Lol uh huh. I'm guessing he's going to go out guns-blazing on Friday. I'd say between 25-30 shot attempts. 

I hope San Antonio reinforce those rims :jordan5


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

you know what's really funny? the spurs post duncan/Pop. Your future superstar, Leonard, is averaging 15/7. You know what's even more funny than that? The Spurs pre-Duncan/Pop. 

I hope you've enjoyed all the success because it's not going to last much longer. :kobe3


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

It's alright Spurs fans you'll get back on track against The Knicks you could rest your starters and still blow us out


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> you know what's really funny? the spurs post duncan/Pop. Your future superstar, Leonard, is averaging 15/7. You know what's even more funny than that? The Spurs pre-Duncan/Pop.
> 
> I hope you've enjoyed all the success because it's not going to last much longer. :kobe3


You sound bitter cause the Lakers are gonna suck for years to come


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



In Punk We Trust said:


> It's alright Spurs fans you'll get back on track against The Knicks you could rest your starters and still blow us out


Speaking of the Knicks...



> Carmelo Anthony, Knicks teammates 'at odds;' Melo threatened to beat up Tim Hardaway Jr
> 
> Several Knicks, in addition to Hardaway, are at odds with Anthony and believe he's not playing team basketball. Sources said players voiced their displeasure with Anthony this past weekend, telling him he shoots too much, doesn't move or pass the ball, and only plays defense when he feels like it.
> 
> Sources said the most tension exists between Anthony and Hardaway as they haven't cared for one another almost since Hardaway joined the team last season, with each player believing the other shoots too much and doesn't care about defense. Sources said Hardaway was also bothered by the favorable treatment Anthony received under last year's coach, Mike Woodson.


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/12008328/new-york-knicks-carmelo-anthony-heart-team-discord-sources-say

http://www.syracuse.com/axeman/index.ssf/2014/12/report_carmelo_anthony_new_york_knicks_teammates_at_odds_believe_he_isnt_playing.html

I remember talking about Melo before. Don't say I didn't tell ya so.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Yup. I'm sure everyone always get along with all of their co-workers all the time.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Anyone who's ever been on a sports team knows that no matter what there's always going to be players you dislike playing with or players that have tendencies that piss you off.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

The irony of Hardaway hating Melo cause he feels he's a chucker that doesn't play defense :drake1

The Knicks are a complete mess, Melo deserves some blame as well but he's not the biggest problem in NY.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Melo's knee is banged up I'd pull him for the rest of this already forgotten season and try again in the off-season with a decent draft pick


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

James Harden to play tonight 

thought he wasn't going to play because of his back

proud of you roud


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> You sound bitter cause the Lakers are gonna suck for years to come


nah, i'm well aware that the lakers are capable of bouncing back and will bounce back in the future because it's what the Lakers do.

Unlike you, I've supported this team for more than just 2 years. In fact, just 2 years ago you were also supporting the CLIPPERS, who are probably the Warriors biggest "division rival", and a slew of other teams. You've supported about 10 different teams in 4 years, so perhaps you shouldn't talk about other fans being "bitter" when you have no idea what it's like supporting a bad team since you've SUPPORTED so MANY of them. When one was bad you just jumped to another, which is what I'm SURE you'll do once the Warriors go back to being bad.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> nah, i'm well aware that the lakers are capable of bouncing back and will bounce back in the future because it's what the Lakers do.
> 
> Unlike you, I've supported this team for more than just 2 years. In fact, just 2 years ago you were also supporting the CLIPPERS, who are probably the Warriors biggest "division rival", and a slew of other teams. You've supported about 10 different teams in 4 years, so perhaps you shouldn't talk about other fans being "bitter" when you have no idea what it's like supporting a bad team since you've SUPPORTED so MANY of them. When one was bad you just jumped to another, which is what I'm SURE you'll do once the Warriors go back to being bad.


Lol I'm sorry but I don't ever recall supporting a good team? I supported the Clippers because Blake Griffin's athleticism to me was just mind-boggling. Coming from an athlete that plays a sport that emphasizes on leaping ability, yeah I loved watching him play. Yeah I wanted the team to do well. This was Pre-CP3 Clippers which I remember being at the bottom of the west. I liked the Kings not because I wanted them to win but because I admired the shooting capabilities of Jimmer Fredette from his college career. I thought he was going to become a capable star in the league. I was wrong. Even now I'm still going to want Toronto to do well because I LIVE HERE. Why in the hell would I not want my home team to do well? Doesn't make them my favourite team, but I'm obviously going to want them to be successful. 

I'm not a long time basketball fan like all of you guys. I religiously started watching basketball about 5-6 years ago when I first seen a highlight video of Steph Curry saving a ball going out of bounds and turning it into a ridiculous pass. Steph Curry was the first player I fell in love with watching. Golden State was the first team I've supported since I began watching the NBA. Say what you want, I never watched sports religiously or even paid attention to them until I started high school. So how the hell was I supposed to have a favourite team right off the bat you nimrod. I never once rode a successful team and hopped off them when they began tanking. So if you want to bring up the irrelevant past, then continue to do so because you'll just look like a fool.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> You sound bitter cause the Lakers are gonna suck for years to come


We may not contend for championships for two more years but i bet shit changes in 2016 when we sign Kevin Durant. :shaq


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Lol I'm sorry but I don't ever recall supporting a good team? I supported the Clippers because Blake Griffin's athleticism to me was just mind-boggling. Coming from an athlete that plays a sport that emphasizes on leaping ability, yeah I loved watching him play. Yeah I wanted the team to do well. This was Pre-CP3 Clippers which I remember being at the bottom of the west. I liked the Kings not because I wanted them to win but because I admired the shooting capabilities of Jimmer Fredette from his college career. I thought he was going to become a capable star in the league. I was wrong. Even now I'm still going to want Toronto to do well because I LIVE HERE. Why in the hell would I not want my home team to do well? Doesn't make them my favourite team, but I'm obviously going to want them to be successful.
> 
> I'm not a long time basketball fan like all of you guys. I religiously started watching basketball about 5-6 years ago when I first seen a highlight video of Steph Curry saving a ball going out of bounds and turning it into a ridiculous pass. Steph Curry was the first player I fell in love with watching. Golden State was the first team I've supported since I began watching the NBA. Say what you want, I never watched sports religiously or even paid attention to them until I started high school. So how the hell was I supposed to have a favourite team right off the bat you nimrod. I never once rode a successful team and hopped off them when they began tanking. So if you want to bring up the irrelevant past, then continue to do so because you'll just look like a fool.


wtf are u doing? stop making me look bad, and go join where u need to join.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Spurs made up for last nights abysmal performance. NY might not have had Melo or Smith, but the Spurs were without Tony, Tim, Manu and Kawhi. Tiago looked like he has been playing all season.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Go ahead and just take it all Monta. Almost elementary at this point. Thought the Pelicans would get one tonight too


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

Knicks what a fucking joke they are. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

They certainly are a joke. 4-20. Probably the worst start in franchise history. So much pain. :mj2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

BLACKKKK FALCONNNNN BABYYYYY :mark:

Warriors 14 game win streak!!!!! 19-2!!!!!

Kerr is the only rookie coach in history to go 19-2!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Don't look now but Rose has made it through *6* games healthy...


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Don't look now but Rose has made it through *6* games healthy...




In a week now...


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

no stopping big al, man. c's can't beat teams with bigs.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> BLACKKKK FALCONNNNN BABYYYYY :mark:
> 
> Warriors 14 game win streak!!!!! 19-2!!!!!
> 
> Kerr is the only rookie coach in history to go 19-2!!!!! :mark:


Remember when all them people in the pre-season said the Warriors would be shit with Kerr.


----------



## Arcade

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Remember when all them people in the pre-season said the Warriors would be shit with Kerr.


Nope.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Most people knew they'd still be a good team, just not THIS good.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Remember when all them people in the pre-season said the Warriors would be shit with Kerr.


Don't really recall anyone saying that lmao


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> BLACKKKK FALCONNNNN BABYYYYY :mark:
> 
> Warriors 14 game win streak!!!!! 19-2!!!!!
> 
> Kerr is the only rookie coach in history to go 19-2!!!!! :mark:


:mark: 

Watching the replay of tonight's game against the Rockets. That fourth quarter. Phew. Kerr going small with Draymoneyyyyyy as the center was spectacular.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Glad Steve Kerr is doing well with the Warriors, I would have loved him at the Knicks we certainly wouldn't be 4-20 if he was here that's for sure


----------



## Notorious

The Warriors will regress at some point. There's no way in hell they sustain this pace.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Don't look now but Rose has made it through *6* games healthy...


Last time you made a post like this...



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Our Lord and Savior is back. Let us pray for his health.


He hurt himself the very next night

Plz edit it before it's too late :woah


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I think GS are going to lose to Dallas on Saturday. Monta must have it all.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Last time you made a post like this...
> 
> 
> 
> He hurt himself the very next night
> 
> Plz edit it before it's too late :woah


That was Seabs's fault for adding that smiley. :side:


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

:grrr


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

hstopit


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

All Star voting is officially out I believe


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

:butler au imo


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

SPLASH BROS FOR ALL STARS PLZ


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Here's the allstar game....


Warriors Vs. Bulls and LeBron


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I forgot they changed it to frontcourt :ti


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Probably going to be:

West:

Curry(I think he might finally pass CP3 with the way he's playing and fans noticing)
Kobe
Durant
Griffin
Davis

East:

Rose
Kyrie
Lebron
Melo
Noah or Bosh


I won't even bother with the backups since we're nowhere close to that point yet.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Probably going to be:
> 
> West:
> 
> Curry(I think he might finally pass CP3 with the way he's playing and fans noticing)
> Kobe
> Durant
> Griffin
> Davis
> 
> East:
> 
> Rose
> Kyrie
> Lebron
> Melo
> Noah or Bosh
> 
> I won't even bother with the backups since we're nowhere close to that point yet.


I really feel like a lot more people will vote for Lowry over Kyrie


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*










Seems pretty good.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Here's my votes.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



₵A$H®;42871633 said:


> Seems pretty good.


I dun like you right now cause you chose that flailing fish 



JM's Daddy said:


> Here's my votes.


Seems legit


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> I dun like you right now cause you chose that flailing fish
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit




The 76ers are the All Stars of the East baby.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> I dun like you right now cause you chose that flailing fish


Gotta give Harden credit though. He's been carrying the Rockets.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



₵A$H®;42871833 said:


> Gotta give Harden credit though. He's been carrying the Rockets.


Yeah I know, he has, unfortunately for Klay

How much people make the team again, 12 right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> I really feel like a lot more people will vote for Lowry over Kyrie


I wish, but Canadian team players typically get overlooked and Kyrie is playing with Lebron(and got voted in last year too I believe). It'll be tough for Lowry to get in with fan vote, but I'm sure the coaches will put him in.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Yeah I know, he has, unfortunately for Klay
> 
> How much people make the team again, 12 right?


Yup.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> I wish, but Canadian team players typically get overlooked and Kyrie is playing with Lebron(and got voted in last year too I believe). It'll be tough for Lowry to get in with fan vote, but I'm sure the coaches will put him in.


Idk man kind of hard to overlook the best player on the #1 team in the East


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

East is gonna be: 

Kyrie
Wade
Lebron
Love
Bosh 
because of all the Lebron leaving Miami shit.

But I'd pick:

Lowry
Butler
Lebron
Bosh
Pau


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Idk man kind of hard to overlook the best player on the #1 team in the East


Kobe played 6 games last year and easily won his spot. the ASG is a popularity contest, no one cares how great of a season you're having if you're not already considered a SUPERSTAR.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> East is gonna be:
> 
> Kyrie
> Wade
> Lebron
> Love
> Bosh
> because of all the Lebron leaving Miami shit.
> 
> But I'd pick:
> 
> Lowry
> Butler
> Lebron
> Bosh
> Pau


There's no way Melo isn't starting, especially since it's in NY


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

West

Kobe (Don't Want It But Its Fucking Happening)
Harden
Curry
Griffin
Davis

Easy 

Rose (If He Plays Enough Games But Either Way I See It Happening)
Kyrie 
Lebron
Love
Pau


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> West
> 
> Kobe (Don't Want It But Its Fucking Happening)
> Harden
> Curry
> Griffin
> Davis
> 
> Easy
> 
> Rose (If He Plays Enough Games But Either Way I See It Happening)
> Kyrie
> Lebron
> Love
> Pau


How do you have 3 guards in the West


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> How do you have 3 guards in the West


In fairness I forgot all about Durrant just cos hes been gone for 6 weeks. I would prefer the following but most likely Kobe gets a start over Curry even though I think its bullshit. 

Curry
Harden
Durrant
Blake
Davis


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> In fairness I forgot all about Durrant just cos hes been gone for 6 weeks. I would prefer the following but most likely Kobe gets a start over Curry even though I think its bullshit.
> 
> Curry
> Harden
> Durrant
> Blake
> Davis


Um Kobe would get the start over Harden if anything. Curry's popularity is through the roof atm.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Um Kobe would get the start over Harden if anything. Curry's popularity is through the roof atm.


I know Steph is at amazing levels of popularity but maybe its the jaded WWE fan in me that comes with the whole idea of rigged voting which I doubt happens in the NBA but I see Harden starting just because. But I would be really happy if Steph started over him. I think Harden is the most overrated player in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

rigged voting? :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Curry got more votes than Harden easily last year. I highly doubt now that Curry has gotten even more popular and his team has gotten even better that things will change.

Curry, Kobe, Durant & Griffin are basically locks to start in the West. The last spot is between Howard, Davis and Cousins


----------



## 666_The_Game_666

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> rigged voting? :lmao


Like I said from a jaded WWE fan prospective. I am a very pessimistic person when it comes to shit like voting.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Like I said from a jaded WWE fan prospective. I am a very pessimistic person when it comes to shit like voting.




Are you even old enough to vote in the elections?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



JM's Daddy said:


> Are you even old enough to vote in the elections?


I'm sure his username answers that question


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Ouch, Kyrie just hurt his knee.. looked pretty ugly.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

He looks fine to me


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I was just wondering if any of you are aware of what the best 3 point shooter in the world, CANADIAN Brady Heslip is currently doing in the D league. 

My compatriot is currently averaging 33 points a game while taking on average, 15 3s a game and shooting 55% from 3. 

Its in a crazy gimmick offense but its still unbelievable. He broke the record for 3s made in a game twice in his first week.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Video evidence of my ludicrous looking claims made above


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

^all white guys can shoot, come on.



WESTGOD 12/24, 26 points, 8 assists, 7 boards, and a steal. Also limited Kyrie to 7/20 for only 20 points. BEST GUARD IN THE LEAGUE. :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

You mean Jimmer Fredette 2.0


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> ^all white guys can shoot, come on.
> 
> 
> 
> WESTGOD 12/24, 26 points, 8 assists, 7 boards, and a steal. Also limited Kyrie to 7/20 for only 20 points. BEST GUARD IN THE LEAGUE. :mark:


Don't try and diminish our fellow canucks mind boggling accomplishment. 8 made 3s a game at a 55% clip is historically significant. Best shooter of all time.



Lolwestbrook, no one cares. There's Canadians in the D league to be discussed.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chip Kelly said:


> Don't try and diminish our fellow canucks mind boggling accomplishment. 8 made 3s a game at a 55% clip is historically significant. Best shooter of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwestbrook, no one cares. There's Canadians in the D league to be discussed.


If he was that good he would be called up by now


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> If he was that good he would be called up by now


He's not good. He's a 6'1 insanely unathletic SG with no handle. He wouldnt be able to play in league unless its in a crazy ass system like the one hes in.

But he really might be the best 3 point shooter in the world. He's taking 15 3s a game and shooting them at a 55% clip like 2 months into the season. That's incredible. Find me anything comparable.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Okay but they all look like open uncontested shots, I'm sure Steph/Klay could do the same thing in d-league while being uncontested 95% of the time.

Rudy was about to fuck up Patrick Bev LOL, hate Houston so much hope they lose this game too


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Uncontested? He's pulling up from 5 feet behind the line and hitting with ppl in his face, and shooting over ppl everywhere. Quit being you and accept its incredible.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Lmao k relax there


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Lamo kk


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

damn harden proud of you son roud


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

he was ruthless to end the game there.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Wow those back to back to back three's by Rudy, Stauskas and Collison. Stauskas' especially, that baby was deeeeeeepppppp.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

The Russell Westbrook show :banderas :clap

James Harden on fire ! I guess haters are going to need to find a new victim. :harden

Moving on to the ASG vote.


*Western Conference :*


*My dream team :*

Backcourt : :curry :westbrook2

Forwards : :durant :brow

Center : :boogie


*What should be the starting 5 at this point :*

Backcourt : :curry :harden

Forwards : :rudy :brow

Center : :marc


*What will probably be the starting 5 :*

Backcourt : :curry2 :kobe3

Frontcourt : :durant :blake ::davis



*Eastern Conference :*


*My dream team :*

Backcourt : :wall :butler

Forwards : :lelbron au

Center : :noah2


*What should be the starting 5 at this point :*

Backcourt : :lowry :jbutler

Forwards : :lelbron2 au

Center : :bosh2


*What will probably be the starting 5 :*

Backcourt : :kyrie :drose

Frontcourt : :bron :melo :bosh


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

:drose made it through and is getting closer and closer to the real :rose


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Celtics are pathetic


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Rose with 31 points :drose

Bulls beating the Blazers :drose

BULLS :drose


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Fucking Lakers making not missing a damn thing. They aren't even setting up good plays to get those shots they just keep throwing them up and they are going in. The ref have also been atrocious on both sides.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



HardKoR said:


> Fucking Lakers making not missing a damn thing. They aren't even setting up good plays to get those shots they just keep throwing them up and they are going in. The ref have also been atrocious on both sides.


Sucks, don't it? Spurs beat the good teams but along comes the Jazz and LOLakers and shit like this happens. Hopefully Young comes back down to earth.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS on that 74-win pace. lol, not serious. Obviously they are not the greatest team in the history of the NBA.

...Or are they? :hmm:

Seriously though, sad to see BOGUT begin disintegrating right on schedule.  Nevertheless, big road trip beginning tomorrow in Dallas. Go, WARRIORS! :mark:


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Its like the Spurs turn it on defensively then fall apart on offense fpalm GSG gah damn it


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

No reason this game should be going into overtime. Any other team outside of the 76ers and this game ends in regulation.

Edit: fpalm Mother fucker makes some of the most bullshit shots I've ever seen.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

^no reason manu should have been given foul shots when he got blocked cleanly by hill, so i agree, there was no reason for this game to go OT.


spurs fans stay fools tonight, forgetting that kobe led laker teams have always owned the spurs. so much for that home win streak, eh? :kobe9


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I am just going to say that the Lakers didn't win on executed basketball they won and fucking "leche" shots (luck shots). They didn't put up any phenomenal offensive plays that lead to wide open three balls, fucking Young just tossed them up and they went in. Spurs had solid D on that last possession. They also had opportunities to score of Laker turnovers and failed. Also damn turnovers and missed free throws could have ended this game in regulation.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

At least Duncan passed the logo man in points tonight :kobe3


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> ^no reason manu should have been given foul shots when he got blocked cleanly by hill, so i agree, there was no reason for this game to go OT.
> 
> 
> spurs fans stay fools tonight, forgetting that kobe led laker teams have always owned the spurs. so much for that home win streak, eh? :kobe9


:lol Wasn't Kobe that did the Spurs in tonight. He missed his potential game winner just like it wasn't Kobe who got the Spurs those Phil years. You can thank Shaq for that.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> :lol Wasn't Kobe that did the Spurs in tonight. He missed his potential game winner just like it wasn't Kobe who got the Spurs those Phil years. You can thank Shaq for that.


Yeah Kobe "the great" him in all his 32% shooting glory.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Kobe is continuing growing on his own record... As the all-time leader in missed shots :kobe3


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I don't think it was Shaq who has the highest PPG against the Spurs and you really have no idea what you're talking about if you don't think Kobe torched them in all those series. Shaq obviously did his part too, but pretending like Kobe didn't do equally as well, against the Spurs that is, is ignorant to what actually happened.

Not to mention they did them in without Shaq too in 2008. 

And as for tonight, Kobe was setting up his teammates great to end the game. The shots stopped falling, but he had 6 assists in the 4th/OT, that isn't doing nothing.



Stay petty losers though, not surprising from Spurs fans as they're nowhere as classy their team. :kobe9


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> I don't think it was Shaq who has the highest PPG against the Spurs and you really have no idea what you're talking about if you don't think Kobe torched them in all those series. Shaq obviously did his part too, but pretending like Kobe didn't do equally as well, against the Spurs that is, is ignorant to what actually happened.
> 
> Not to mention they did them in without Shaq too in 2008.
> 
> And as for tonight, Kobe was setting up his teammates great to end the game. The shots stopped falling, but he had 6 assists in the 4th/OT, that isn't doing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay petty losers though, not surprising from Spurs fans as they're nowhere as classy their team. :kobe9


'Cause the Lakers fan are such saints and humble people  I am usually pretty good about dishing out complements when a team does well against the Spurs and call the Spurs out on a lot of their own faults. However tonight was not won on skill but pure and utter luck, it wasn't like kobe was setting wide open looks for Young. Young was taking threes 4 feet behind the damn line with a defender on him and they kept going in. Don't pretend like Kobe was some god out there tonight. He was mediocre at best 22 points off 22 shots for a measly 32% and a +/- of -1, all he did was add another 15 missed shots to the league's all time misses.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> I don't think it was Shaq who has the highest PPG against the Spurs and you really have no idea what you're talking about if you don't think Kobe torched them in all those series. Shaq obviously did his part too, but pretending like Kobe didn't do equally as well, against the Spurs that is, is ignorant to what actually happened.
> 
> Not to mention they did them in without Shaq too in 2008.
> 
> And as for tonight, Kobe was setting up his teammates great to end the game. The shots stopped falling, but he had 6 assists in the 4th/OT, that isn't doing nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay petty losers though, not *surprising *from Spurs fans as they're nowhere as classy their team. :kobe9


*surprising

2008 huh? Anymore Kobe led Lakers domination or is that it? What was Kobe's field goal percentage? He did torch the Spurs but if he jacked it up a lot for those points then that is law of averages. Good for Kobe for setting up his teammates though. Glad he realized in overtime that he couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

^so have you only been watching since 2011 or something because you don't seem to recall any of these series very well. I was a kid and I still know what went down, so what's your excuse? 



HardKoR said:


> 'Cause the Lakers fan are such saints and humble people  I am usually pretty good about dishing out complements when a team does well against the Spurs and call the Spurs out on a lot of their own faults. However tonight was not won on skill but pure and utter luck, it wasn't like kobe was setting wide open looks for Young. Young was taking threes 4 feet behind the damn line with a defender on him and they kept going in. Don't pretend like Kobe was some god out there tonight. He was mediocre at best 22 points off 22 shots for a measly 32% and a +/- of -1, all he did was add another 15 missed shots to the league's all time misses.


I saw him setup Boozer/Hill for multiple easy buckets in the 4th and OT. where they were wide open. why were they open? because the spurs doubled kobe and then sent a third man in his area. ya, kobe wasn't setting up teammates at all.

lets pretend like the lakers didn't have more assists.
lets pretend like the lakers didn't have less turnovers.
lets pretend like the lakers had less free throw attempts
lets pretend like the lakers didn't shoot the better percentage.

I'm not pretending Kobe was a god, but you're not giving credit where it's due at all and trying to act like he got assists off Young's crazy start from behind the arc when he got the majority of his assists at the end of the game and none of them to Young.


Since you guys are having fun burying Kobe, let's bring up some fun facts about him against the Spurs since he apparently never buried them in the playoffs and it was all Shaq.


1999(Spurs won 4-0):

Shaq- 23.8 PPG/13 RPG/2 BPG 50% shooting
Kobe-21.3 PPG/6.5 RPG/3.5 APG/1.8 SPG 45% shooting

2001: Lakers(4-0)

Shaq-27 PPG/13 RPG/2 APG/1.3 BPG 54% shooting
Kobe- 33.3 PPG/7 RPG/7 APG/1.5 SPG 51% shooting

2002: (4-1 Lakers)

Shaq- 21.4 PPG/12.2 RPG/3.2 APG/3 BPG 44.7% shooting
Kobe- 26.2 PPG/5.4 RPG/4.8 APG/1 SPG 45.5% shooting

2003: (4-2 Spurs)

Shaq- 25.3 PPG/14.3 RPG/3.7 APG/2.8 BPG 56% shooting
Kobe-32.3 PPG/5 RPG/3.7 APG/1 SPG 43% shooting

2004: (4-2 Lakers)

Shaq- 22.5 PPG/15 RPG/2 APG/4.3 BPG 63.5 shooting
Kobe- 26.3 PPG/6.3 RPG/5.8 APG/1.7 SPG 46.3% shooting

2008: (4-1 Lakers)

Kobe- 29.1 PPG/5.6 RPG/3.8 APG/1.6 SPG 53.3% shooting



Ya, you guys were right. Clearly it was ALL Shaq and you guys totally give credit where it's due. :kobe9


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Shaq shot at or above 50% for all but 1 series. Kobe got Shaq in points and Shaq has Kobe in efficiency(not to say #24 wasn't efficient). As for Kobe led Lakers(and by this I assume you mean Bryant/Bynum/Gasol/Howard led Lakers when he was the man) Spurs and Lakers met in the playoffs once so I guess that is owning.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Shaq indeed was more efficient, as expected from a post man, and all around dominant. I never denied this, but you guys seemed to be implying Kobe wasn't just as crucial in those games, which is something I largely disagree with. Shaq was the best player on that team, but there are no championships without Kobe(nor would there be without Shaq in those early years). Suggesting I thank one player or the other is ridiculous, my point was that Kobe has had the Spurs number for the majority of his career so I find amusing how much disrespect you guys, as in Spurs fan, show the guy.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I thought it was common knowledge Kobe owned the Spurs in the playoffs?


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Myst said:


> I thought it was common knowledge *Kobe* owned the Spurs in the playoffs?


Sorry but in that category, no one come close to Derek Fisher.

:kobe5

:duncan


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Alridge's 21pts in the 1st

Mirotic's energy in the 2nd

Lillard's 3s

Rose and Brooks going floater crazy

Lillard, Rose and Brooks in the final six minutes 

Probably the most enjoyable game I've watched all season :drose


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Should be good to watch them Warriors tonight :banderas, I had tickets for when The Knicks come to London and play but I think I might return them


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



UNA HEALY'S CHRISTMAS JUMPER said:


> Alridge's 21pts in the 1st
> 
> Mirotic's energy in the 2nd
> 
> Lillard's 3s
> 
> Rose and Brooks going floater crazy
> 
> Lillard, Rose and Brooks in the final six minutes
> 
> Probably the most enjoyable game I've watched all season :drose


Yeah I was debating whether I turn on that game or the Washington game. Glad I made the right choice.



In Punk We Trust said:


> Should be good to watch them Warriors tonight :banderas, I had tickets for when The Knicks come to London and play but I think I might return them


Dubs playing at 2 pm est today


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Yeah I was debating whether I turn on that game or the Washington game. Glad I made the right choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs playing at 2 pm est today


8PM in the UK :clap makes a change then staying up till 4am


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



In Punk We Trust said:


> 8PM in the UK :clap makes a change then staying up till 4am


Ahhh LOL okay makes sense!


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

D Rose 31 points in 32 minutes. HE BACK. Until he shoots 5-25 next game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Warriors starting off sooooo hot, Dallas being held to 13 pts right now at almost the end of the 1st


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Golden State are some basketball team they could easily get 70 wins on the season


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



In Punk We Trust said:


> Golden State are some basketball team they could easily get 70 wins on the season


I don't see them getting that many, especially in the West. I think 55-60 wins is more reasonable.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

39 point first quarter oh boyyyy


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

That first quarter. :faint: WARRIORS. :mark:

60+ wins is certainly possible but a great deal will depend on health, as always.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Blowout is on already this Warriors team is just too good right now


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I told them Bulls to watch out....NEW BEST RECORD EVER ON THE WAY.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Tyson Chandler with DAT SWAT on Marreese Speights' shoe though. bama

Also, we need an appreciation thread about Curry's defensive progression. It's outstanding :clap


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

15 game win streak and a 20-2 start to the season is *REMARKABLE*. :mark:

We play again tomorrow vs the Pelicans, we blew them out last time, hopefully we can win again and make it a 16 game win streak.

If we do that.. that Memphis/Warriors game is going to be one hell of a game on Tuesday.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Draymond has been playing amazing this season so far. Monta couldn't have it all today :no:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Warriors to go 80-2 and then lose in the 1st round to the Thunder.


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

The Warriors right now bama4


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Thunder, Spurs, & Grizzlies are usually their Kryptonite and they face 2/3 next week. Should be fun games.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



₵A$H®;42947801 said:


> Thunder, Spurs, & Grizzlies are usually their Kryptonite and they face 2/3 next week. Should be fun games.


They split the Thunder last year, not really their kryptonite. I don't remember how they faired against the Grizzlies for some reason.

They struggled against Spurs and Rockets from what I remember.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> They split the Thunder last year, not really their kryptonite. I don't remember how they faired against the Grizzlies for some reason.
> 
> They struggled against Spurs and Rockets from what I remember.


Not just last year. Just in general over the years. 

Example - Memphis had an 11 game win streak against you all before it was snapped last year. Around this time actually.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Wow, Philly has a 7-point lead against Memphis at the half.


----------



## TAR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Charlotte Hornets :tenay


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

The Sixers are decimating the Grizzlies.....


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Philly's beating their ass, what the hell is going on there?


----------



## TAR

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

I'm so glad I decided to put a bet on NBA on opposite day :mj2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Why you had to do this Conley... :mj2


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Conley :mark: meanwhile, MCW with another triple double! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



EMMA STONE'S XMAS PINGA said:


> Charlotte Hornets :tenay



:mj2

Also LOLSixers despite that GOAT :mcw2 with yet another triple double. Just the thought of Hinkie trying to trade him has me like :floyd1. Just how bad would they be without MCW ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*



Bad Gone said:


> :mj2
> 
> Also LOLSixers despite that GOAT :mcw2 with yet another triple double. Just the thought of Hinkie trying to trade him has me like :floyd1. Just how bad would they be without MCW ?


Well they're already on pace to be the worst team of all-time with him...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

THE WORST WORST TEAM OF ALL TIME?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Just curious, who would you guys say are currently the 3 biggest defensive liabilities in the league


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Curry, Klay, and Lee.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

congrats to kobe the god. :drose


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Bulls beat the Heat :mark: Even though the Heat were without Bosh, I'm still happy lol.

I would've loved it if the Bulls didn't get so many turnovers in the 1st half but whatever, Bulls got the win. Dunleavy with that 3rd quarter :mark:

Also, congrats to Kobe, my 1st ever favorite basketball player, for being the 3rd all time leading scorer :mj2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*






This was pretty cool I guess. I'll give him a break just this one day :kobe3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Pels and Dubs into OT


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

16 wins in a row, 21-2 record, SPLASH BROS :mark:

Next stop, Memphis, we coming for you :mark:


----------



## obby

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Move over Jordan :kobe3


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: SEVENTY-SIXERS*

Kobe the GOAT :kobe10

:tucky

:ti2


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

WARRIORS :mark:

Draymoneyyyyyy and Harm on the Farm Barnes might have both looked like they were in a boxing bout with cotton in their noses and the Dubs weren't shooting and especially weren't defending well against the Pelicans but they gutted it out, forcing overtime and winning to extend THE STREAK to 16! And to secure the truly historic 21-2 start! :mark:

:curry :curry2

(Oh, yeah, good for Kobe surpassing Jordan in scoring.)


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

18 points, 8 rebounds, 6 blocks, 5 steals 

That's how Sugar K. Leonard does things UDFK


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Can we get Draymond and Klay smileys please


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Russell WestGOD with 28 pts 8 asts and 8 rbds in 26 minutes :clap :westbrook2 

Time to consider him as a potential MVP because he sure plays like one since his return.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

sadly, he'll never get consideration for mvp with durant on his team.


finals mvp tho...:westbrook2


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2014/12/15/report-kings-fire-mike-malone/


what in the actual fuck. mike malone has been fired. ty corbin has taken over. i repeat, what in the actual fuck.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I know Kobe passing MJ on the scoring list will be the headline for this night, but let's give the Warriors some credit. Their winning streak has been impressive as hell. And they're doing it without Lee who was pretty much their 2nd or 3rd scoring option last season. Bravo Warriors.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Congrats to :kobe6 :clap

Bulls have been playing very nice lately, winning 4 out of their last 5. :jbutler

Keep it up plz.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> sadly, he'll never get consideration for mvp with durant on his team.
> 
> 
> finals mvp tho...:westbrook2
> 
> 
> http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2014/12/15/report-kings-fire-mike-malone/
> 
> 
> what in the actual fuck. mike malone has been fired. ty corbin has taken over. i repeat, what in the actual fuck.


Sucks cause I had hope for this franchise.

It can't possibly be because they're losing, it's in no way Malone's fault that Cousins is out..


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

OKC might not have home court in the playoffs, but with Westbrook and Durant missing the first few weeks they might have extra spring in their step come playoff time. Especially for Durant, who carried a heavy load last year.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Before the season I asked how many games it would take Mike Malone to be fired. Turns out it was 24 same number as Slowbe :kobe8


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

This is fucking pathetic 

Firing him for not meeting expectations? They're 11-13 and Cousins has missed 9 games. They're 9-6 with Cousins in the lineup and 8-4 when their "big 3" all play. What expectations did the Randadive (Or however the fuck you spell his name) have for this team?

All I know is, when Cousins forces a trade I don't want to see anyone in here trying to vilify him like other stars. Because the Maloofs are long gone but the incompetence of this organization apparently isn't.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

:dahell


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Kings want to replace Malone with Vinny Del ***** fpalm

Just dumbasses. I feel awful for their fans


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

So they want a guy that's barely .500 in his coaching career and has won only 1 playoff series?! 

Seems legit for the Kings...


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Going to the Bulls vs. Hawks game tonight. :mark:

Can't wait to see Mirotic ball out tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

So after OKC takes the 8 seed from Phoenix, which will probably happen by the end of this week, it seems like the 8 West teams will already be set and it'll be just a matter of how the seeding ends up.

Makes me wonder if we'll see the other fringe teams (Phoenix/Denver/Sacramento/New Orleans) try to tank or make desperation trades to try to give them a chance. Which I don't like those odds

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



> How Karl would deal with Ranadive will be fascinating, too. The owner played the part of a fantasy league owner, treating the Kings like a science experiment. He shared tactical experiences with Malone about coaching his child's youth team, and pressed him to consider playing four-on-five defense, leaking out a defender for cherry-picking baskets. Some semblance of that strategy is expected to be employed with Corbin now, a source told Yahoo Sports.


:trips8

Kings have just become must-see TV.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Aidan said:


> Going to the Bulls vs. Hawks game tonight. :mark:
> 
> Can't wait to see Mirotic ball out tonight.


Have fun bud :mark:



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> So after OKC takes the 8 seed from Phoenix, which will probably happen by the end of this week, it seems like the 8 West teams will already be set and it'll be just a matter of how the seeding ends up.
> 
> Makes me wonder if we'll see the other fringe teams (Phoenix/Denver/Sacramento/New Orleans) try to tank or make desperation trades to try to give them a chance. Which I don't like those odds
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> :trips8
> 
> Kings have just become must-see TV.


It must suck for teams to realize less that halfway through the season that they have no shot at the playoffs because I agree, with OKC at 8, 1-8 is pretty much set. I hope Phoenix or somebody can make a worthwhile run though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Eh I don't see much for Phoenix. Like I've said before I thought they really overachieved last year. They have great guard play but outside of that they really don't have much going for them.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

What if they hypothetically got Brook Lopez or Joe Johnson or both, improvement or would it hurt them more


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> What if they hypothetically got Brook Lopez or Joe Johnson or both, improvement or would it hurt them more


I don't think either of them would put them over the top. And considering how much they both make the Suns would more than likely have to give up key players to get them


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Aidan said:


> Going to the Bulls vs. Hawks game tonight. :mark:
> 
> Can't wait to see Mirotic ball out tonight.


Sounds awesome. :mark:

Might go to the Pacers/Bulls game later this month.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

what the fuck kinda defense are the kings gonna be playing with only 4 people? Any advantage of cherry picking would seem to be nulified by LEAVING A MAN OPEN ON THE DEFENSE. :dahellX10


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I'll probably end up watching Bulls/Hawks or Raptors/Magic not really sure which one yet. Blazers/Spurs might be a good game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*










7th in pts allowed is such a minor statistic because you have to consider the pace that Golden State plays running up and down the court.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

So the Bulls lost. And whose fault is it? Well I'll tell you. It's Aid's fault. He shows up and they lose :no:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bulls are indeed winless in games I've been to this season. Sorry guys. :side:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Aidan said:


> Bulls are indeed winless in games I've been to this season. Sorry guys. :side:


Go to the Sixers game, they can't possibly lose then.


----------



## JM

Bought tickets for Raps/Wiz in February 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Joel said:


> So the Bulls lost. And whose fault is it? Well I'll tell you. It's Aid's fault. He shows up and they lose :no:


Rough night for Chicago, blame Jay Suckler


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*








> "They shoot with unthinkable accuracy and they can defend themselves".


Legit lol'd.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Peja's getting his jersey retired tonight. I'm an old man now :mj2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> Bought tickets for Raps/Wiz in February
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm coming with you



₵A$H®;43084169 said:


> Legit lol'd.


Lmaoo! Wall is like lol k 5-21


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> I'm coming with you


Lulz, you going to that game?

Bought my tickets off stubhub.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> Lulz, you going to that game?
> 
> Bought my tickets off stubhub.





Son, I bought them for you for Christmas. Don't lie.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Fantastic game here between the Warriors and Grizzlies :mark:

Also, just wanna test something

Assemble #NikolaMiroticAdmirationSociety 

plz tell me if you received a notification :side:


----------



## ABAS

I didn't get it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Didn't get anything either. Hopefully they add notifications to group activity, as I'm really digging the group features so far.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

R.I.P. WARRIORS' STREAK

Goodnight, sweet prince.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> Lulz, you going to that game?
> 
> Bought my tickets off stubhub.


Ahah nah I didnt buy a ticket or anything, is the night anything special, like any theme? Or just a regular season game?

Steph's 3 point shooting has been TERRIBLE this season. I'm shocked they didn't give the last couple of possessions to Klay to shoot, he was at least hitting his. Draymond played terribly too. No Bogut left us very vulnerable against such talented big men. Refs giving away early technicals for Christmas because Iggy was mocking Conley. Draymonds was stupid too. Missing a blatant travel call. Grizzlies played us tougher than anyone else this season though, I'll give them that much but wow disappointed.

Klay has been by far the most consistent player on this Warriors team all year-round so far.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Westbrook has been playing fantastic. Looking forward to OKC vs GS Thursday


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

he's shooting 39% on the season brah. that might not be up to his career standard, but that's certainly a great percentage and i don't think curry should be ever afraid to shoot it just because he's having a bad night.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> he's shooting 39% on the season brah. that might not be up to his career standard, but that's certainly a great percentage and i don't think curry should be ever afraid to shoot it just because he's having a bad night.


Maybe it's because I've been watching every game, it feels like he's shooting at a lot lower percentages than that, it's as if he goes 1/10, 2/7, 3/11 way too often.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Warriors vs Thunder on Thursday :banderas

Curry vs Westbrook bama4

MVP frontrunner vs the current best player in the NBA. One of these two will be MVP. :curry2 :westbrook2


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Ahah nah I didnt buy a ticket or anything, is the night anything special, like any theme? Or just a regular season game?


Well it's the Wiz who are currently second in the conference. I believe it's also MLSE Foundation Night or something like that.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> Well it's the Wiz who are currently second in the conference. I believe it's also MLSE Foundation Night or something like that.


Ahh. I was debating going to Drake Night tonight for the t-shirt LOL


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

CURRY DA GAWD lost the game yesterday for the Warriors.


The box score says Curry had only 3 TO's...dude had like 15 TO's. 1-10 on 3 Pointers :ti
Damn I said he'd go 0-11. 9-25 shooting :ti :ti


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



JM's Daddy said:


> CURRY DA GAWD lost the game yesterday for the Warriors.
> 
> 
> The box score says Curry had only 3 TO's...dude had like 15 TO's. 1-10 on 3 Pointers :ti
> Damn I said he'd go 0-11. 9-25 shooting :ti :ti


Lol relax. It was partially Curry's fault because he blew an open breakaway lay up. But it was also the refs for bullshit calls. Curry got fouled on a three point attempt in the last minutes of the fourth. No call. Conley travels for a lay up after. No call. Kerr complain technical. Iggy imitated Conley and ended up getting a technical (but it's okay, Iggy's dancing made up for how he's been playing all season).

Memphis played amazing defence. Their bench had a brilliant game last night. ZBo and Gasol were great. 

Still sold we can beat them in a 7 game series, esp if we get Bogut back.

Iggy's technical:
https://vine.co/v/OgHlweDbZPz


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

celtics trying to trade rondo, and green. fuckin dumb. 2 established stars, and what will they get back? some draft picks that'll probably net them bums like marcus smart.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Green is nowhere near a star.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Since when is Jeff Green a star?

And Rondo sure as hell hasn't played like one this year. Stars don't average 8 points and shoot 33% from the FT line


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Lmao at Green being a star. Good role player sure, star no. Rondo more than likely isn't going to stick around so it's good to shop him around.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Let's go rockets beat those nuggets 


:fuck


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

green has played like a star this year, this is the green we've been hoping for since he came to boston. dude is head and shoulders more talented than anyone on the team not named rondo. the fact that they're gonna shop these guys for picks makes me sick. retarded move, fuck ainge.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Still can't believe Marc hit that 3 at the end of reg :lol

Isn't that lovely...


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Zach Randolph having problems tying his shoes. :lol Good game between the Spurs/Grizzlies.

Edit: GODDAMN WHAT A GAME!?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Timmy DA GAWD! Sit down MARC! :mark:

EDIT: Ginobili channeling that 2013 finals meltdown fpalm


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Free throws. fpalm


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Wow, just wow. I gotta give a lot of credit to Memphis for holding it together. Yeah they let a 23 point lead disappear but they fought all the way to the end. Coming off a back to back well done.:clap

Now the damn Spurs need to get their shit together. My gawd the free throws were fucking atrocious. 48.1% if they had made a typical 75% they would have had 7 more points and the game would have been over long ago. Pop also needs to sit Manu down and let him have it with those fucking turnovers and shit last shot he took at the end. fpalm


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Ginobili taking those speed pills. He needs to calm the fuck down :lol


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Spurs/Memphis best gameo f the year so far wow.

Ginobili really can either make or break a game for you.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

That Spurs/Grizz match though bama4

Fucking free throws killing the Spurs, just like in game 2 of the last Finals. 

Tim Duncan channeling his inner Shaq with dat 5/15 from the line :jay

Tim Duncan also channeling his inner 2004 Duncan with that buzzer beater bama which was a carbon copy of the shot he made against the Lakers in 2004, the shot that should have been a game winner hadn't been for Fisher's 0.4 shot. :duncan


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Spurs- Grizz : game of the year so far, hands down


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Mavericks and the Rockets are suitors for Rondo right now.

He's a perfect fit for both of them imo. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Wow my hate for the Rockets would increase dramatically if they have Bev/Harden/Howard AND Rondo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

my rockets in the mix for rondo ? hell yea baby :vince2

i hope we get him to stick it to cuban for the parsons contract



edit


nvm..........screw you mavericks.............:fuck


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Mavericks are the clear front runners.

Celtics would get - Brandon Wright, Jameer Nelson, Jae Crowder, and future 1st & 2nd round picks.


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Rondo to Dallas looks like a done deal now


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

The only person I like out of that for the Celtics is Crowder. Not really better than what they already have, but he's ok. These draft classes over the past few years have been underwhelming as well. Hope they find a gem with those future picks. Imo I think the trade is bogus, but they won't be in contention for anything for awhile anyway. Mind as well go full-rebuild mode.

EDIT:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545725765783142401
At least there's some type of optimism.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Even with Rondo, the Mavs still aren't really the clear contenders in the West. Right now, it's basically a free for all.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

It's an upgrade at the PG position but it's not an upgrade in the fact that they're just not that great defensively.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

R.I.P 2008 Celtics. :drose


5 players on 5 different teams. all that comradery is gone. :drose



...oh god, Kobe is the only one left from those battles. :jose


----------



## Myst

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Wow the Western Conference is just brutal right now. Can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I think it was shitty trade for the C's. You got three decent players and a most likely top 20+ pick from the Mavs. You were going to get 50 cent on the dollar for Rondo but you could have gotten a better deal.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Rose out with an illness. :jose

More playing time for Hinrich.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Somewhat surprised that Danny Ainge finally went ahead and dealt Rondo after years & years of trade rumors. Maybe Mark Cuban has deep enough pockets (which he does) and is stupid enough to trade for Josh Smith and get him out of Detroit since he is Rondo's boo. 

Also, OKC @ GSW tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

had to swim 100 laps to subdue the anger. think i'm ok now, no, not really. trade was shit, c's just fell in a black hole, they're done for the next 5 years. picks may as well be bricks. crowder belongs in the crowd, not in the game. nelson is done. wright's a future all star, but not a hall of famer like rondo. fuck ainge.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

:jbutler with a great 1st quarter.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

anthony davis just freaks me out with the way he looks :ann1


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

As if West wasn't stacked enough wow. Mavericks just put themselves in title contention. 


LelCeltics


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Jimmy Butler with a career high 35 points. What a guy :jbutler


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Wow, that game was a lot closer than it needed to be. Thank you based Butler. :jbutler


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Brother Rondo officially gone :mj2

Got fucking swindled as well :mj2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

@JM and whoever else

I'm going to the Hawks game in January, got the Drake Zone/OVO Zone tickets, so getting a free t-shirt


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

So that is the best you could get for Rondo Danny...really :frown2:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Warriors aren't good enough to make the WCF. They won't beat the Spurs, Grizzlies, or Thunder in a best of 7. The fact they barely beat the Thunder without Durant is rather amusing since he was killing them in the first half.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Thunder are like the Bulls of the West with all the recurring injuries they keep having.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Warriors aren't good enough to make the WCF. They won't beat the Spurs, Grizzlies, or Thunder in a best of 7. The fact they barely beat the Thunder without Durant is rather amusing since he was killing them in the first half.


Yes lets discredit that Westbrook was turning up in the second half, and that the rest of the Thunder squad were playing nicely. 

Yes lets act like upsets never occur in *regular season games.*

Yes lets try to tarnish a win when at the end of the night, a *WIN* is still a *WIN*.

Oh look Durant is out for the second half because he got injured, oh hey so are Lee and Bogut, Curry almost tweaked his ankle, and Barnes is playing through an injury.

Warriors will make it to the WCF.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Westbrook had a pretty bad game compared to his standard for the year, although Durant going down didn't help him.

you know who else always say a "win is a win"? bengal fans. then they get their dose of reality against good teams.

durant was +5, his backup Jones was -18. Durant is a far more important player than both Lee/Bogut combined, but okay. You guys were also at home and barely beat the team that lost the player that torched you guys in the first half. EVERYTHING IS FINE tho. :ti

They're all better teams than the Warriors and Kerr is a rookie head coach that's never been to the playoffs before, but I think it's cute that you think that any coach will do just fine when the games slow down, which will also hurt the warriors, and the defenses are better prepared to play your team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> Westbrook had a pretty bad game compared to his standard for the year, although Durant going down didn't help him.
> 
> you know who else always say a "win is a win"? bengal fans. then they get their dose of reality against good teams.
> 
> durant was +5, his backup Jones was -18. Durant is a far more important player than both Lee/Bogut combined, but okay. You guys were also at home and barely beat the team that lost the player that torched you guys in the first half. EVERYTHING IS FINE tho. :ti
> 
> They're all better teams than the Warriors and Kerr is a rookie head coach that's never been to the playoffs before, but I think it's cute that you think that any coach will do just fine when the games slow down, which will also hurt the warriors, and the defenses are better prepared to play your team.


Lmao okay I can say the same shit about the Grizzlies? Curry went 1 for 10 shooting threes, they got lucky there. Draymond filled up the stat sheet but he wasn't hitting shots. I can keep going. Memphis barely beat us at home. 

Also, Westbrook didn't have his best game? Yeah because he was playing against one of the best defensive teams in the league, no shit there buddy.

I can keep yapping and bringing up all of these things but the only thing that matters is racking up W's in an extremely difficult Western conference. Honestly not even concerned about Memphis in a 7 game series with a healthy Warriors squad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

how fucking good is Jimmy Butler?

21ppg, 6 rpg, 3 apg plus great defender.

Dude is easily one of the great unknown players in the league.


----------



## ABAS

Curry sucks. J Buckets > Curry


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Taengoo's Little Helper said:


> Jimmy Butler with a career high 35 points. What a guy :jbutler


Pay this man!!!


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I love Jimmy Butler

That is all


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

UDFK has a point Canadian. It would be best for the Warriors to avoid the Spurs, Grizzlies, and Thunder. Just like the Spurs should avoid the Rockets and Thunder. It's all about match-ups. Can't wait to see the high-seeds tanking at the end of the season just to get favorable opponents in the 1st round :lol

It has begun:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545733949599662080


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

*I really don't think the seedings will matter all that much in the West. There won't be an easy 4 or 5 game series on paper like the East will have. Spurs/Clippers/GSW/Memphis/Dallas/OKC/Portland/Houston are all great teams capable of beating each other on any given night. Bottom 2 or 3 seeds will probably just be the ones to have the worst run of injuries over the regular season.

East is obviously different because the top 3 seeds should be a premium given the big drop off between the top 5 and the rest in the East. *


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



₵A$H®;43176001 said:


> UDFK has a point Canadian. It would be best for the Warriors to avoid the Spurs, Grizzlies, and Thunder. Just like the Spurs should avoid the Rockets and Thunder. It's all about match-ups. Can't wait to see the high-seeds tanking at the end of the season just to get favorable opponents in the 1st round :lol
> 
> It has begun:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/545733949599662080


No disrespect to the other teams but the Rockets scare me the most. Spurs can't beat them to save their lives.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> No disrespect to the other teams but the Rockets scare me the most. Spurs can't beat them to save their lives.


Oh I already know. You don't know how excited I was when Lillard hit that buzzer beater. Spurs dodged a bullet. They would've lost to the Rockets in the 2nd round.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

New Raptors logo: 










It's fine, I guess. :shrug


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> New Raptors logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine, I guess. :shrug


You sure it's the new logo? They could just made that for advertising purposes.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Well, Toronto's rebranding next year, and this would fit with that trend.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Well, Toronto's rebranding next year, and this would fit with that trend.


Would love for them to rebrand/get new jerseys/etc, but that looks too much like the Brooklyn Nets, iuno maybe it'll grow, we'll see.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

rockets trade troy daniels for corey brewer :dance


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> New Raptors logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fine, I guess. :shrug


It's cool, but as Canadian said, it looks too much like the Nets logo.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*






Lmao this made my day :banderas


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Guys. D-Rose out again. HE GOT DA MUMPS. DAMN IT CROSBY. (Was kidding about the mumps but he is sick)


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Damn i really liked the logo the Raptors had now, that sucks lol. At least it's not terrible.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

The press conference for Rajon Rondo's intro as a Maverick is going to start soon. Still a shitty trade.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

On the bright side, Raptors are going to get new uniforms next season, thank god.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I would have kept the Raptors logo but made the look of the raptor bad ass


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> On the bright side, Raptors are going to get new uniforms next season, thank god.


You not a fan of the red? I don't like the black but I think the red should stay in some capacity.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



RustyPro said:


> You not a fan of the red? I don't like the black but I think the red should stay in some capacity.


Nah I'm a fan of the black honestly. Not a fan of the white/red mixture. If they could incorporate Black/Purple with an addition of either Silver or White, that would be brilliant.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I think they need more purple really, that's like their color imo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Blahhh Landry Fields took a really bad fall, he was bleeding out of his head onto the court and there was a huge pool of blood.


----------



## Champ

james johnson just murdered drummond :ti

dunk of the year imo


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Champ said:


> james johnson just murdered drummond :ti
> 
> dunk of the year imo


Then Drummond acted like a bitch about it when he went for part two :lmao



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Blahhh Landry Fields took a really bad fall, he was bleeding out of his head onto the court and there was a huge pool of blood.


I think they said he was okay but that was brutal.


----------



## ABAS

Jimmy Buckets going off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Blahhh Landry Fields took a really bad fall, he was bleeding out of his head onto the court and there was a huge pool of blood.


It was nasty...



Spoiler: Landry fall















He received 8 stitches and passed the concussion protocol. Seems like he'll be fine bama4


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

:jbutler with another great game.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Need a gif of that dunk asap


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

So Rondo leaves and the Celtics immediately win while shooting over 50%. This might really be addition by subtraction. 

Excited for the Olynyk era to get into full swing :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



RustyPro said:


> Need a gif of that dunk asap












Drummond was pissed afterwards :lel


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

The Sixers have not won a game at home yet :mj2 

Currently 0-14 @ home


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Jimmy G. Buckets with a 2nd straight 30+ point game with 31 points :jbutler

Niko Suave with 27 points and 6/6 from the 3 pt. line :blessedmirotic


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Fantastic win :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Yeah, to go on the road and beat the Grizz without Rose is something special. They also won with the same score, 103-97, as they did last night against the Knicks.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I'm gonna be :mj2 if Nikola's minutes are drastically cut when all of Pau, Noah and Taj are healthy

But this is the Bulls we're talking about here so all three of them being healthy at once isn't gonna happen often :lelbron


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Dashing® said:


> The Sixers have not won a game at home yet :mj2
> 
> Currently 0-14 @ home


Yeah they're terrible but think of the long term potential. The defense a starting lineup with Noel, MCW, Embiid and McDaniels has the potential to play is other worldly. 

There's a lot of ifs, ( Embiid and Noels health, McDaniels and Saric development and hitting their next few picks) but I believe there's legit championship potential with what they have down the road if some of those its go the right way.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

God damn Lillard. Both his shots tied the game and sent it to overtime. What a player he is turning out to be.

Now that the Mavs have Rondo, where do you think they end up in the West? Personally, I'm not sure. Maybe 4 or 5? With that trade, they don't have much of a bench now.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Not gonna lie, every Mirotic 3 turns me on. :side:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Blew 2 leads in 2 OT's, then let Portland run away with it. Back to back 3 OT losses. I hate the Western Conference... :fuckthis



Jamjam22 said:


> Now that the Mavs have Rondo, where do you think they end up in the West? Personally, I'm not sure. Maybe 4 or 5? With that trade, they don't have much of a bench now.


Probably 4; at best 3. Like you just said, they don't really have a bench. That most likely come back to haunt them once the playoffs start.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Aidan said:


> Not gonna lie, every Mirotic 3 turns me on. :side:


Absolutely nothing wrong with that. :side:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



₵A$H®;43193769 said:


> Probably 4; at best 3. Like you just said, they don't really have a bench. That most likely come back to haunt them once the playoffs start.


As it stands, their bench's best players are Harris and Barea. Looks like Aminu has to play the 4 and the 5 spot. But there are some reports that the Mavs are trying to lure in Jermaine O'Neal. Oh boy. This means more minutes for Charlie Villanueva :mark: :lol


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Jamjam22 said:


> As it stands, their bench's best players are Harris and Barea. Looks like Aminu has to play the 4 and the 5 spot. But there are some reports that the Mavs are trying to lure in Jermaine O'Neal. Oh boy. This means more minutes for Charlie Villanueva :mark: :lol


Apparently the Cavs, Clippers, and Warriors are also interested in signing the old guy. Another body in the frontcourt wouldn't hurt no one. He's capable of still contributing I suppose.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Thread title should be about Butler now imo.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Spurs have been pretty inconsistent lately, there is a lot they need to work on. I am afraid Manu is done, he just can't be the hero anymore. The only consistent player is Green, but he cannot with this alone. Timmy was good tonight, but the other guys are just missing too many easy jumpers and turning the ball over way too much. This is going to be a tough season, and the west being this stacked isn't helping one bit.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chip Kelly said:


> Yeah they're terrible but think of the long term potential. The defense a starting lineup with Noel, MCW, Embiid and McDaniels has the potential to play is other worldly.
> 
> There's a lot of ifs, ( Embiid and Noels health, McDaniels and Saric development and hitting their next few picks) but I believe there's legit championship potential with what they have down the road if some of those its go the right way.


Yeah I think the Sixers will be great defensively as they grow and develop. The twin towers of Noel and Embiid will be a problem for teams in the future. The main problem with the Sixers since Iverson left was that they didn't have a legit #1 option. The best scorer we have on the team is Wroten but he can be inconsistent at times. So hopefully down the line they can find their main scorer.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Dashing® said:


> Yeah I think the Sixers will be great defensively as they grow and develop. The twin towers of Noel and Embiid will be a problem for teams in the future. The main problem with the Sixers since Iverson left was that they didn't have a legit [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] option. The best scorer we have on the team is Wroten but he can be inconsistent at times. So hopefully down the line they can find their main scorer.


If possible, do you think the Sixers should consider a Nerlens/Waiters deal? Sure, Waiters is pretty much Marcus Thornton 2.0 in that he's a chucker but he's still young. With good coaching, I think he can still be a good player. So they wait for Embiid next season who should do well. Sixers should definitely be getting the #1 pick in the draft next season, I hope. There, they can draft Okafor or Towns. Embiid/Okafor or Embiid/Towns seem like a better duo than Embiid/Noel tbh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Jamjam22 said:


> If possible, do you think the Sixers should consider a Nerlens/Waiters deal? Sure, Waiters is pretty much Marcus Thornton 2.0 in that he's a chucker but he's still young. With good coaching, I think he can still be a good player. So they wait for Embiid next season who should do well. Sixers should definitely be getting the #1 pick in the draft next season, I hope. There, they can draft Okafor or Towns. Embiid/Okafor or Embiid/Towns seem like a better duo than Embiid/Noel tbh.


I honestly want to keep Noel for right now.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Thread title should be about Butler now imo.



Every thread title should be about some chicago team or chicago player.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



JM's Daddy said:


> Every thread title should be about some chicago team or chicago player.


This is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chip Kelly said:


> So Rondo leaves and the Celtics immediately win while shooting over 50%. This might really be addition by subtraction.
> 
> Excited for the Olynyk era to get into full swing :mark:


Celtics are the 8th seed now too. Goddamn it I hate this awful conference :mj2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



HardKoR said:


> Spurs have been pretty inconsistent lately, there is a lot they need to work on. I am afraid Manu is done, he just can't be the hero anymore. The only consistent player is Green, but he cannot with this alone. Timmy was good tonight, but the other guys are just missing too many easy jumpers and turning the ball over way too much. This is going to be a tough season, and the west being this stacked isn't helping one bit.


Ginobili just need some days off. Seems like he's burnt out. It may be a little more sense of urgency since the West is jam-packed, but once Parker & Leonard get healthy and Mills come back, they'll be just fine. All they need to do is just play the right away; meaning cutting down on those turnovers and shoot free throws better.

Schedule before New Years ( which thankfully it's going to get a lot lighter when 2015 starts ):

20th - @ Mavericks
22nd - Clippers
Christmas Day - Thunder
26th - @ Pelicans
28th - Rockets
30th - @ Grizzlies
31st - Pelicans

I think they'll drop the game tomorrow. Duncan needs some rest too. He played 91 minutes between 2 games. Hopefully they can take care of the Clippers. But they've been playing better since their poor start; albeit beating a few bad teams. I'm not sure they're beating the Thunder ( winnable since it's at home though ). They're not going to beat the Rockets. I'm going to take that 'L' right away. But I think they're going to get some revenge against the Grizz and split against The Brow; Pelicans. 3-4 over that stretch seems alright.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Real shit I don't think the Rondo trade made the Mavs any more of a threat, I would still consider them just about the same level with an upgrade at the point and damage done to their bench.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I agree, not for those reasons, but because both Dirk/Monta are not spot up shooters. This should benefit Parsons's efficiency the most, but I think Monta will struggle having to shoot ball handling duties with Rondo and won't shoot nearly as well off ball as he does on it. It should be interesting though, hopefully I'm dead wrong because they have the potential to be a really fun offense.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Yeah I think Rondo's ability to distribute to ball is going to make them more fun to watch but I'm not going to put them as the 3rd best team in the West or anything now because of him individually.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> Celtics are the 8th seed now too. Goddamn it I hate this awful conference :mj2


Gotta love the East. :laugh:

It looks like the C's are going to complete this season and give it their all.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Lmao does anyone even care about the Philly/Minny/Houston trade

Houston gets: Corey Brewer, Alexey Schved
Minny gets: Troy Daniels, Sacramento's 2015 2nd round pick (50-60 protected), Houston's 2016 2nd round pick (31-45 protected), and cash considerations
Philly gets: Ronny Turiaf, Houston's 2015 2nd round pick, Rights to Serhiy Lishchuk


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I like the Brewer move the Rockets made. Now they have a quality wing to take minutes off of Ariza. Not exactly 'blockbuster' :lol, but they just added another piece for a potential title run.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

tempted to become one of those shit fans who roots for more than 1 team now that rondo is on the mavs. if ainge trades green it might even become 3.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Lmao does anyone even care about the Philly/Minny/Houston trade
> 
> Houston gets: Corey Brewer, Alexey Schved
> Minny gets: Troy Daniels, Sacramento's 2015 2nd round pick (50-60 protected), Houston's 2016 2nd round pick (31-45 protected), and cash considerations
> Philly gets: Ronny Turiaf, Houston's 2015 2nd round pick, Rights to Serhiy Lishchuk




Philly already cut Turiaf. :ti


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> tempted to become one of those shit fans who roots for more than 1 team now that rondo is on the mavs. if ainge trades green it might even become 3.


Chico are you aware that in the last four seasons we've had a better record without Rondo in the lineup than we've had with him?

Are you also aware that for the last 3 seasons the Celtics were better statistically on offense and defense when Rondo was off the court compared to on the court?

The funny thing is the Celtics are the 8th seed now, the highest they've been in the standings since December 2013. Which ironically was at a time when Rondo wasn't on the active roster. And if the Celtics beat Miami tomorrow they'll be the 7th seed. This is what you wanted right? For the Celtics to be a playoff team?


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Lmao does anyone even care about the Philly/Minny/Houston trade
> 
> Houston gets: Corey Brewer, Alexey Schved
> Minny gets: Troy Daniels, Sacramento's 2015 2nd round pick (50-60 protected), Houston's 2016 2nd round pick (31-45 protected), and cash considerations
> Philly gets: Ronny Turiaf, Houston's 2015 2nd round pick, Rights to Serhiy Lishchuk


other than george karl, probably not


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> Chico are you aware that in the last four seasons we've had a better record without Rondo in the lineup than we've had with him?
> 
> Are you also aware that for the last 3 seasons the Celtics were better statistically on offense and defense when Rondo was off the court compared to on the court?
> 
> The funny thing is the Celtics are the 8th seed now, the highest they've been in the standings since December 2013. Which ironically was at a time when Rondo wasn't on the active roster. And if the Celtics beat Miami tomorrow they'll be the 7th seed. This is what you wanted right? For the Celtics to be a playoff team?


because rondo was dealing with a serious injury. i don't count last year, and he was out the year before that. they were starting to round into form this season, and then he gets traded. bottom line is they never gave him a true chance to lead the team. the schedule to start the season was horrible, so 9-14 wasn't that bad. we'll see though, i'm not gonna abandon ship because my favorite player got traded. the quick moving offense last night was nice, i can't lie, but we'll see how these guards do against good teams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> because rondo was dealing with a serious injury. i don't count last year, and he was out the year before that. they were starting to round into form this season, and then he gets traded. bottom line is they never gave him a true chance to lead the team. the schedule to start the season was horrible, so 9-14 wasn't that bad. we'll see though, i'm not gonna abandon ship because my favorite player got traded. the quick moving offense last night was nice, i can't lie, but we'll see how these guards do against good teams.


Rondo wasn't dealing with a serious injury in 2011-12 or in 2012-13 before he tore his ACL.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Kings are working on a deal to get Deron Williams...

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--kings-discussing-trade-for-deron-williams-222855172.html


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

bad idea, he's washed.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Collison has been great for them... I don't see why they would want DWill and put themselves in such a fucked up situation contract-wise.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Trading for Williams would've been a great idea 5 years ago, but not now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Collison may actually be better than Deron, I have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

They want to give up Collison and Thompson? fpalm


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Its like they want to lose games


----------



## ABAS

Kyle Korver, future hall of famer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

who isn't :hayden3


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I wonderrrrr if Memphis slaps Cleveland tomorrow, should be a good game.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Jamjam22 said:


> If possible, do you think the Sixers should consider a Nerlens/Waiters deal? Sure, Waiters is pretty much Marcus Thornton 2.0 in that he's a chucker but he's still young. With good coaching, I think he can still be a good player. So they wait for Embiid next season who should do well. Sixers should definitely be getting the #1 pick in the draft next season, I hope. There, they can draft Okafor or Towns. Embiid/Okafor or Embiid/Towns seem like a better duo than Embiid/Noel tbh.


^ still want to hear some thoughts on this


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

It would be a very, very bad move for Philly to trade Nerlens for Waiters.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Fisher might suck as a head coach but he is always sharply dressed for games :banderas


----------



## PGSucks

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

FUCK YOU BLAKE GRIFFIN

that is all


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Raptors get another flagrant against them lol.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



RustyPro said:


> Raptors get another flagrant against them lol.


What happened this time?


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> What happened this time?


Dalembert elbowed valanciunas in the mouth

flagrant 2 this time though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



RustyPro said:


> Dalembert elbowed valanciunas in the mouth
> 
> flagrant 2 this time though.


Lol geeze, I don't think it's cause of teams taking a disliking to the Raps.

More so Detroit/NY being angry about sucking.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> Lol geeze, I don't think it's cause of teams taking a disliking to the Raps.
> 
> More so Detroit/NY being angry about sucking.


After how Drummond got shit on I can't say I blame him for being mad lol. 

Yeah I didn't think it was cause they dislike them, but just anger like you said. Knicks are getting whooped. Guess I see why JV wears the mouth guard.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



RustyPro said:


> After how Drummond got shit on I can't say I blame him for being mad lol.
> 
> Yeah I didn't think it was cause they dislike them, but just anger like you said. Knicks are getting whooped. Guess I see why JV wears the mouth guard.


You know your team sucks when there's more fans for the away team at your arena than your own team.

Literally, there were more Raps fan than Pistons fans that game. Kyle at the line? MVP! MVP! MVP! chants break out, it was hilarious but sad at the same time.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I hella noticed that, I missed the MVP chants but every time there was a foul the fans would boo and I thought that was funny, and slightly odd but then I caught on. I think they interviewed the coach about it and he said it's not the first time his arena has been taken over by opposite teams fans, which is even sadder.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

RAPS :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

avery bradley might be the worst starting sg in the league. the guy has no skills. cant make the simplest of passes, can't dribble worth shit, very low bball iq, and is shooting 29% from 3. and we're stuck with this guy for 4 more years. mean while we lost to the heat without bosh and wade and let james ennis and luol deng's corpse go off. jeff green doesnt look like he wants to be here since we traded rondo. we really miss marcus thornton these past few games. a wing who can create his own shot is what we have been missing.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

The Sixers are tied with the Knicks in the standing right now. 

:melo


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



StarzNBarz said:


> avery bradley might be the worst starting sg in the league. the guy has no skills. cant make the simplest of passes, can't dribble worth shit, very low bball iq, and is shooting 29% from 3. and we're stuck with this guy for 4 more years. mean while we lost to the heat without bosh and wade and let james ennis and luol deng's corpse go off. jeff green doesnt look like he wants to be here since we traded rondo. we really miss marcus thornton these past few games. a wing who can create his own shot is what we have been missing.


finally someone who gets basketball. bradley is so bad, u could transport him to 1946, the inaugral season of the league, with a bunch of 5'10 white guys named harry goldstein, and bradley would still fit right in at the end of the bench. what a piece of crap this guy is. can't do a damn thing well


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

i mean, if we want to turn him into a 3 and d type of player who comes off the bench, fine, but to expect him to start, play close to 35 minutes, and carry the offense theres no way thats going to happen. hes terrible at creating his own shot, and isnt that great coming off of screens either. god help every celtics fan for the next 5 years at least. it wont be pretty.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



StarzNBarz said:


> i mean, if we want to turn him into a 3 and d type of player who comes off the bench, fine, but to expect him to start, play close to 35 minutes, and carry the offense theres no way thats going to happen. hes terrible at creating his own shot, and isnt that great coming off of screens either. god help every celtics fan for the next 5 years at least. it wont be pretty.


3 and d players don't shoot 29%, and they can actually play defense. ship his ass out asap, and don't ever look back. sooner we see thornton again the better. of course thornton will probably get traded too, as will green, as will anyone else on this team who can actually play. 48 minutes of awful avery, and marcus bust is all we're gonna see. it's painful.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

i may be getting ahead of myself. maybe ainge will pull something this year that'll make us proud to be fans. everything is going too bad for something positive not to happen.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Kobe is killing the Lakers man, missed 22 shots out of 30.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Finally a GS game today :mark:


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

How you guys think the Raps gonna do on the west for the next like 2 weeks? I'm scared lol


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

They'll be fine


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Kobe 8/30 yesterday. :Kobe :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Josh Smith has been waived :mark:


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

right before christmas :ti poor smoove. 

guess detroit couldn't find a single trade partner. then again that contract was poisonous.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

About time too. Took them long enough.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

My guess is he'll land in Sacramento. Poor Boogie


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

SMOOVE slashing dat .391/.243/.468 :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Reports coming out are saying the Pistons would've had to attach a first rounder to him. No thanks.

First real move by SVG (aside from minor bench signings). I like it. They'll tank, get a high pick, then hopefully get their shit together next year.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

jennings has to go as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



StarzNBarz said:


> i mean, if we want to turn him into a 3 and d type of player who comes off the bench, fine, but to expect him to start, play close to 35 minutes, and carry the offense theres no way thats going to happen. hes terrible at creating his own shot, and isnt that great coming off of screens either. god help every celtics fan for the next 5 years at least. it wont be pretty.


Avery shouldn't shoot nearly as much as he does. But blame also has to go on Stevens for that as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> i may be getting ahead of myself. maybe ainge will pull something this year that'll make us proud to be fans. everything is going too bad for something positive not to happen.


fpalm

We're not even two years into the rebuild and the way you bitch one would think the Celtics have missed the playoffs for 11 years in a row like the Wolves.

The problem with fans like you is you're so short sighted. Ainge has this team in a good position. We have some nice young players, we have a good coach, we have cap space, we're set to have up to 11 1st round picks over the next four years.

But you would rather us have given Rondo a max contract, sign Jeff Green to a big extension and ship the picks off for a bunch of mediocre veterans just so we can win 45 games every year and be 1st round fodder.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Perfect Poster said:


> Josh Smith has been waived :mark:


:Jordan What a terrible player.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



CHUCK E CHEESE'S HOLIDAY ARCADE said:


> :Jordan What a terrible player.



He was good...2 years ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Champ said:


> right before christmas :ti poor smoove.
> 
> guess detroit couldn't find a single trade partner. then again that contract was poisonous.


Well, it still it poisinous for them. They'll have him counting against their cap for years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

pretty sure it's worth it not having him on the team. now they gotta resign monroe.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Well, it still it poisinous for them. They'll have him counting against their cap for years.


Yeah, they used the stretch provision, which is kinda interesting. Instead of 2 years at 13 or 14 mil, he's gonna be on the cap for 5 years at 5 and a half. 

Its not like they're likely to be contending in the next year or 2, so that cap hit really wouldn't have done too much damage. I think they shoulda just bit the bullet and be done with paying him after next year.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

the rockets are trying to get josh smith :fuck i don't want him


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Apparently them and the Kings. Lol you know he's only interested in a starting job. If he doesn't want to accept the part as an role player ( even that has a "?" mark ), then teams just need to kick him to the curb.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Dwight and Josh are BFFs. Not surprising the Rockets are going for him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

SO the Kings want DWill AND Josh Smith? What are they trying to do


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi said:


> SO the Kings want DWill AND Josh Smith? What are they trying to do


They're trying to build a contender that's going to wreak havoc on the Western Conference for years to come. Other teams should prepare themselves for the inevitable.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> fpalm
> 
> We're not even two years into the rebuild and the way you bitch one would think the Celtics have missed the playoffs for 11 years in a row like the Wolves.
> 
> The problem with fans like you is you're so short sighted. Ainge has this team in a good position. We have some nice young players, we have a good coach, we have cap space, we're set to have up to 11 1st round picks over the next four years.
> 
> But you would rather us have given Rondo a max contract, sign Jeff Green to a big extension and ship the picks off for a bunch of mediocre veterans just so we can win 45 games every year and be 1st round fodder.


yes, i'm all about holding onto true talent. those are the players u win with. u don't win in this league with roadkill like bradley, and smart. u can't possibly tell me that they couldn't get some winners back in return by trading smart, bradley, bass, wallace, one of ko/sully, half the picks, nelson, crowder, turner, and everyone else on this team not named green, thornton, and zeller. u are ignorant if u think ainge is keeping these draft picks, moves are coming, talent is coming in, and the highway department is coming in as well to take care of bradley and smart.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Chico, why don't you just become a Nets fan? Seems perfect for you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

chico homering for marcus Thornton is hilarious because he's a bonafide bum and literally just a chucker. His love for him makes no sense, he's not a team player and lacks any type of basketball IQ, which is why he doesn't get playing time. Just because he can some shots doesn't mean he's a good player when he doesn't realize when to pick his spots and try to score and when to pass it off.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

If Smith goes to Houston then he's probably coming off of the bench.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Kings prob gonna sign Smith to the max :mj2.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> yes, i'm all about holding onto true talent. those are the players u win with. u don't win in this league with roadkill like bradley, and smart. u can't possibly tell me that they couldn't get some winners back in return by trading smart, bradley, bass, wallace, one of ko/sully, half the picks, nelson, crowder, turner, and everyone else on this team not named green, thornton, and zeller. u are ignorant if u think ainge is keeping these draft picks, moves are coming, talent is coming in, and the highway department is coming in as well to take care of bradley and smart.


I've never seen someone so hard on a player so early into his career like you are with Smart. He's 20 years old and is literally 12 games into his career yet you bash the guy like he's been here for 6 years and has shown no improvement. Does he have his flaws? Sure. But no one on this roster has more upside than Smart. He's FAR from a finished product. It's mind-boggling to me that you were more positive and optimistic about Phil fucking Pressey than Marcus Smart.

Wallace is only here because no one else wants him. Green, Bass, Thornton and Nelson are all gone by March. The only person who thinks Thornton should be here long term is you. The irony of you bashing Bradley for chucking but then having a man-crush on Thornton is hilarious.

I didn't say Danny was going to keep all 11 picks. But the fact remains that they are valuable assets and they give us some flexibility.

Like I said you're short-sighted. Sometimes you have to get worse before you get better, but it can benefit you in the long run. You'd rather Danny invest in a bunch of mediocre veterans, or as you call them "winners", to win 42 games and be out in the 1st round than to try to develop young players. The Milwaukee Bucks in years past would've been a perfect team for you.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bradley and Smart have GOAT potential as far as a defensive backcourts go. They're both interchangeable at the 1 and 2 so they should fit together pretty well long term.

Either way you guys have Olynyk so you should be happy


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chip Kelly said:


> Bradley and Smart have GOAT potential as far as a defensive backcourts go. They're both interchangeable at the 1 and 2 so they should fit together pretty well long term.
> 
> Either way you guys have Olynyk so you should be happy


Apparently we should trade all three, as well as our future picks, for some "winners" so we can be the 8th seed this year.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

So the Pistons waived Josh Smith. Guess they couldn't find a trade soon enough to get rid of him. I would've traded Smith though. Maybe have him sit out games until he was traded. The Pistons could've gotten some decent players for him. Wonder if Van Gundy plays Monroe and Drummond together now. I kind of think he has to but neither guy is a PF.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



UnDeFeatedSanta said:


> chico homering for marcus Thornton is hilarious because he's a bonafide bum and literally just a chucker. His love for him makes no sense, he's not a team player and lacks any type of basketball IQ, which is why he doesn't get playing time. Just because he can some shots doesn't mean he's a good player when he doesn't realize when to pick his spots and try to score and when to pass it off.


st u should know that i don't root for bums. i see whose good and who isn't, noto just hasn't reached the point in his life yet where he's figured out how to evaluate talent. thornton can flat out ball. he is just the guy u want coming off the bench to light up the other team. he's shot happy, sure but he can always get his shot off, and he has the ray allen thing going for him, every shot he takes looks like it's going in, and he also has no trouble putting the ball on the floor and taking it to the basket, unlike bradley who looks like he's never played basketball in his life everytime he tries to take more than 1 dribble. he also passes much better than bradley. he's a more complete player. just watch 1 celtics game, and try to tell me he didn't make a positive impression on u. don't go off what you've heard. his defense is competent, it has actually looked really good at times this year. bradley has not been a good defender this year, he has a reputation of being one because he had a few good games a couple years back, before being destroyed by the human slug raymond felton when the games mattered.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> I've never seen someone so hard on a player so early into his career like you are with Smart. He's 20 years old and is literally 12 games into his career yet you bash the guy like he's been here for 6 years and has shown no improvement. Does he have his flaws? Sure. But no one on this roster has more upside than Smart. He's FAR from a finished product. It's mind-boggling to me that you were more positive and optimistic about Phil fucking Pressey than Marcus Smart.
> 
> Wallace is only here because no one else wants him. Green, Bass, Thornton and Nelson are all gone by March. The only person who thinks Thornton should be here long term is you. The irony of you bashing Bradley for chucking but then having a man-crush on Thornton is hilarious.
> 
> I didn't say Danny was going to keep all 11 picks. But the fact remains that they are valuable assets and they give us some flexibility.
> 
> Like I said you're short-sighted. Sometimes you have to get worse before you get better, but it can benefit you in the long run. You'd rather Danny invest in a bunch of mediocre veterans, or as you call them "winners", to win 42 games and be out in the 1st round than to try to develop young players. The Milwaukee Bucks in years past would've been a perfect team for you.


who said mediocre veterans? i want good players. why not try to get conley, and gasol from memphis? that team is gonna blow up soon anyway, maybe the front office would just trade them now, and start the rebuild early. i'm not short sighted, i just don't wanna wait around for years, when i think nothing will come out of it, not if your core is gonna feature guys like smart and bradley. ok, i just don't wanna wait around for years, period. and it doesn't matter he's only played 20 games, rondo showed he was special in his 1st ever exhibition game. smart's mostly only shown negatives. he's a poor decision maker, and not what u want at pg. i prefer pressey to be honest, at least he has some idea how to run the team, he just has some obvious limitations.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chip Kelly said:


> Bradley and Smart have GOAT potential as far as a defensive backcourts go. They're both interchangeable at the 1 and 2 so they should fit together pretty well long term.
> 
> Either way you guys have Olynyk so you should be happy


how many celtics games have u actually watched? i hope none if u think they are interchangeable. olynyk has been steadily improving, but he's still soft as a baby's ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> who said mediocre veterans? i want good players. why not try to get conley, and gasol from memphis? that team is gonna blow up soon anyway, maybe the front office would just trade them now, and start the rebuild early. i'm not short sighted, i just don't wanna wait around for years, when i think nothing will come out of it, not if your core is gonna feature guys like smart and bradley. ok, i just don't wanna wait around for years, period. and it doesn't matter he's only played 20 games, rondo showed he was special in his 1st ever exhibition game. smart's mostly only shown negatives. he's a poor decision maker, and not what u want at pg. i prefer pressey to be honest, at least he has some idea how to run the team, he just has some obvious limitations.


So not only are you short-sighted but you're also on drugs. Why on earth would the Grizzlies, who btw have the 3rd best record in the league, trade their two best players? On what planet is a team with a top 3 record looking to blow up their roster?

Btw Rondo in the first 12 games of his career: 4.8 points on 38% shooting, 2.8 assists, 3.2 rebounds, 0.9 steals in 19 minutes a game

Smart: 5.8 points on 34% shooting, 1.9 assists, 2.2 rebounds, 0.9 steals in 18 minutes a game

So basically Rondo in the first 12 games of his career averaged 1 less point than Smart with a better FG percentage (Mind you Smart shoots significantly more jumpers than Rondo did), averaged about one more assist and one more rebound.

But apparently Rondo looked like a future superstar from day one while Smart has looked like nothing more than a bust even though their numbers were in the same ballpark.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> So not only are you short-sighted but you're also on drugs. Why on earth would the Grizzlies, who btw have the 3rd best record in the league, trade their two best players? On what planet is a team with a top 3 record looking to blow up their roster?
> 
> Btw Rondo in the first 12 games of his career: 4.8 points on 38% shooting, 2.8 assists, 3.2 rebounds, 0.9 steals in 19 minutes a game
> 
> Smart: 5.8 points on 34% shooting, 1.9 assists, 2.2 rebounds, 0.9 steals in 18 minutes a game
> 
> So basically Rondo in the first 12 games of his career averaged 1 less point than Smart with a better FG percentage (Mind you Smart shoots significantly more jumpers than Rondo did), averaged about one more assist and one more rebound.
> 
> But apparently Rondo looked like a future superstar from day one while Smart has looked like nothing more than a bust even though their numbers were in the same ballpark.


rondo showed flashes of greatness from day 1, eye test is a thing. yea, gasol, and conley may be a pipe dream, but if gasol isn't planning on re-signing, maybe the gm would think... hmmmm 7 1st round picks, and a slew of players wouldn't be such a bad haul. that team going nowhere with just conley, and old randolph, and maybe they #3 now, but they'll still fail in the playoffs as usual. if u not #1 , u may as well be #30 !


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> rondo showed flashes of greatness from day 1, eye test is a thing. yea, gasol, and conley may be a pipe dream, but if gasol isn't planning on re-signing, maybe the gm would think... hmmmm 7 1st round picks, and a slew of players wouldn't be such a bad haul. that team going nowhere with just conley, and old randolph.


Oh, the ever objective eye test. This is the same eye test that told you Phil Pressey & 2014 Gerald Wallace were good players and that the Celtics should trade Marcus Smart & Kelly Olynyk but give Marcus Thornton a 5 year extension.

Why would Gasol not want to re-sign in Memphis? They're a great team, they can offer more than everyone else and I highly doubt them playing in a small market affects him that much considering he went to high school there. To say it's a pipedream is an understatement. You'll continue to be disappointed if you keep filling your head with unrealistic 2K dream scenarios.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

James harden kada


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Rose tonight. :drose


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bulls! :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Welcome back David Lee :mark:


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Geez Spurs almost screwed the pooch there at the end. Everything was good this game save the damn free throws and some offensive glass to the Clippers.

And congrats to Timmy on passing Reggie Miller on all time scoring, might pass a couple more guys by year's end.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Parker is back in form. Nice pick n' roll action tonight.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Rose tonight. :drose


That's how you close a game


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bulls score 49 points in the 4th quarter :mark: Butler playing 44 minutes :mark: Rose closing the game :mark: Mirotic and Gibson fighting for minutes :mark: BULLS :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Every single player on the Warriors squad scored a bucket tonight. Whens the last time thats happened?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Watching the replay of the triumphant WARRIORS game. :mark: 

:high5 *Chef Curry With Da Stocking Boi*


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Saw the score before I watched the game and I had to triple-check just to make sure that there had not been OT

49pts in the 4th :whoo

Rose is back :mark: Jimmy with 5 blocks :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> how many celtics games have u actually watched? i hope none if u think they are interchangeable. olynyk has been steadily improving, but he's still soft as a baby's ass.


I've watched a bunch (i'm sure i've watched much less than you), and i watched a lot of Smart in college.

What i meant is that they're both combo guards, so they mesh together better than they would with a ball dominant point guard and they can both defend 1s and 2s pretty easily. I know theyre both streaky shooters and Smart hasn't done anything yet so i can see why there's doubt, but i love Bradleys defense and I really believe Smart is gonna be really really good. He's gonna be a dominant 2 way guard who is almost impossible to keep out of the lane in a couple years.


and Kelly is a Canadian hero so i wont listen to anything other than praise for him


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Chip Kelly said:


> I've watched a bunch (i'm sure i've watched much less than you), and i watched a lot of Smart in college.
> 
> What i meant is that they're both combo guards, so they mesh together better than they would with a ball dominant point guard and they can both defend 1s and 2s pretty easily. I know theyre both streaky shooters and Smart hasn't done anything yet so i can see why there's doubt, but i love Bradleys defense and I really believe Smart is gonna be really really good. He's gonna be a dominant 2 way guard who is almost impossible to keep out of the lane in a couple years.
> 
> 
> and Kelly is a Canadian hero so i wont listen to anything other than praise for him


the thing with being combo guards is all it really means is u don't really excel at either one. bradley's a sg for sure because he has zero passing skills. only thing he can do is shoot open jumpers(he can rarely make em, but he can take em) so playing with someone like rondo is actually better for him than smart. smart i guess u could consider a combo, but he can't shoot, he doesn't drive, he'll occasionally make a nice pass, but that is mixed in with a lot more bad decisions. so basically, he just sucks wherever u put him. defense wise, yea, they're interchangeable, but they're not gonna win many games with their defense(defensive anchors win games, not defensive point guards). the fact that the starting backcourt has no offense is a joke in itself. bradley will be shipped out soon though, i can feel it. kelly is gifted, just wish he would be a little more aggressive, but there is way more hope there than there is with the other 2.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



shutupchico said:


> the thing with being combo guards is all it really means is u don't really excel at either one. bradley's a sg for sure because he has zero passing skills. only thing he can do is shoot open jumpers(he can rarely make em, but he can take em) so playing with someone like rondo is actually better for him than smart. smart i guess u could consider a combo, but he can't shoot, he doesn't drive, he'll occasionally make a nice pass, but that is mixed in with a lot more bad decisions. so basically, he just sucks wherever u put him. defense wise, yea, they're interchangeable, but they're not gonna win many games with their defense(defensive anchors win games, not defensive point guards). the fact that the starting backcourt has no offense is a joke in itself. bradley will be shipped out soon though, i can feel it. kelly is gifted, just wish he would be a little more aggressive, but there is way more hope there than there is with the other 2.


Well I'll agree that Bradley is a better fit with a PG like Rondo than he is with one like Smart. My only major gripe with Bradley is that he shoots too much, which blame for that should go on him as well as Stevens. And no I don't think Smart & Bradley will or should be the long term backcourt duo.

Smart is only 12 games into his career, man. He's only 20. He's far from a finished product. Just because he's not good at these things now doesn't mean he'll be bad at them forever. LeBron shot 40% his rookie year but by the time he hit his prime he had a shooting % in the mid to high 50's. Jason Kidd came into the league with people calling him Ason because of how bad his shooting was and he retired as 3rd all-time in 3 point makes.

I'm not saying Smart will have a HOF career like them but just making a point. I just feel like you're way too hard on someone so early into their career.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bulls get another win against an elite Eastern conference team. They're on fire right now. bama4


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Liked how Rose allowed Wall to get a few cheers, but then decided it was time to close the game out :rose


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

D. Rose 

That is all


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Disappointing game. Celtics would've won if they didn't sleepwalk through that 1st quarter.

Jeff Green has looked like shit since Rondo got traded, absolutely no effort at all. Sullinger hasn't had a good game in weeks. Turner is a bum. Stevens once again playing a 12 man rotation.

The positives were Zeller had a great game, Olynyk was solid too, it was nice to see Bradley get out of his slump, I really liked what I saw from Crowder on defense.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Heat lost to the 76ers. :Jordan2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Sixers lucky they have :mcw2

Don't know how many games they're able to scrape up without him.


----------



## TAR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

:drose :jbutler :blessedmirotic


----------



## smackdown1111

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Damian.Lillard. That is all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



₵A$H®;43303809 said:


> Sixers lucky they have :mcw2
> 
> Don't know how many games they're able to scrape up without him.












and this from Embiid :lol

https://vine.co/v/OXTm6XVa32d


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Dashing® said:


> and this from Embiid :lol
> 
> https://vine.co/v/OXTm6XVa32d












:dredead


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



smackdown1111 said:


> Damian.Lillard. That is all.


clutchest player since jordan. no lies.


----------



## -Ace-

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*











:romo:johnson:troll:brock4:hbk1:flair4:heston:garrett


:Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince




:vince2


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

:lol 

i still have nightmares from what he did to the rockets last year :jose


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

BULLS WIN AGAIN. D ROSE BACK TO 4TH QUARTER FORM.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> Disappointing game. Celtics would've won if they didn't sleepwalk through that 1st quarter.
> 
> Jeff Green has looked like shit since Rondo got traded, absolutely no effort at all. Sullinger hasn't had a good game in weeks. Turner is a bum. Stevens once again playing a 12 man rotation.
> 
> The positives were Zeller had a great game, Olynyk was solid too, it was nice to see Bradley get out of his slump, I really liked what I saw from Crowder on defense.


he has, but he's also not getting the ball, or as many minutes. rondo always looked out for green. sullinger getting benched for the 2nd half was a gangster move by stevens. pissed me off since he's on my fantasy team, but he deserved it. what about nelson? i thought he had nothing left in the tank, but he showed he still has game tonight. made some smart plays. penetrate, kick, that's how to play. he's got a nice handle, and seems under control, some nifty passing. he's the best pg they got by far which is sad.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Just saw the box score for the Blazers OKC game...Westbrook took 34 shots? :westbrook5


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

lolWarriors

I wonder what Kerr's mindset was sitting the starters for almost the entire fourth. Good experiencing for the bench guys but I thought it was still winnable. Steph was having a really good game, should have let him pull up for more mid range jumpers because they were all falling.

Justin Holiday is proceeding to secure the back up 2 spot, good defender and is finding confidence in his shot.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Joel said:


> Liked how Rose allowed Wall to get a few cheers, but then decided it was time to close the game out :rose


It looked so effortless for him :mark:

Wall was all huffin and puffin after getting them that one point lead, and when it was Derrick's turn to take over, it was like he was just floating around the court :drose

Wall better be in the All Star game btw bama4


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bulls are looking so good right now. Beating Memphis, Toronto, and Washington in their last three has been great. This team can probably get better too seeing as the starters have had a lot of injuries between them so far this season and chemistry could possibly improve. 

Also, ROSE! :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Last night was annoying. Point guard caught fire, which was the worst thing to ever happen to my sanity. He isn't meant to score so reality was going to catch up and since the Wizards have no offense they lost. It's annoying, this team inability to score for stretches will be the death of them. Being old is also a factor, but who cares. Beal > Gortat > everyone else on this bum ass team. 

Lillard being clutch was nice and all, but this is the second game on the Brick threw away. Brooks doesn't help, but I've seen enough to realize that had Westbrook not got hurt, they would've been a .500 team in the stretch without Durant. The Thunder need Durant in the worst way, because Russ is too chaotic and sloppy to close. Brooks needs to go, if this team had an actual offense it would help Russ and mini Russ out a lot. They need to make a trade because their whole bench seems to have went cold. 

ALEX LEN. I'm so happy to see him become serviceable.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



> Adrian Wojnarowski‏ @WojYahooNBA
> Cleveland center Anderson Varejao has suffered a torn Achilles tendon and will miss the rest of the season, league source tells Yahoo Sports


Cavs in trouble


----------



## ABAS

*NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Someone explain to me how the Hawks are so good. Are they just a team that has the right players together and actually play as a team? Or what?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

According to Woj, Josh Smith will sign with the Rockets once he clears waivers.

Could be a low risk, high reward signing for them. Maybe getting waived will be a wake up for Josh for him to stop playing like a jackass. Or maybe not. Time will tell.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

one of the c's bigs definately going to cleveland.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

rockets to sign josh smith :larry

rockets give milkhair a 3 year extension :larry


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Houston and Dallas right now (or all off season and season):


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Aidan said:


> Houston and Dallas right now (or all off season and season):





I feel as though both teams got worse with the trades and pick ups they just did.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



JM's Daddy said:


> Someone explain to me how the Hawks are so good. Are they just a team that has the right players together and actually play as a team? Or what?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Teague/Korver/Millsap/Horford are all really fucking good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bulls looking legit. Probably the best reg season team in the east. But we know the story once the playoffs happen.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Champ said:


> clutchest player since jordan. no lies.


:kobe


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



CHIcagoMade said:


> :kobe


Yeah, a little early to be saying that.:lol

Also, DA repped me 5 times in a row. Is unlimited rep on or something?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Yeah, a little early to be saying that.:lol
> 
> Also, DA repped me 5 times in a row. Is unlimited rep on or something?


I thought you were gonna say "it's a little too early to be drinking".


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

i've been watching the game of basketball for some time and haven't seen a clutch gene like lillard's in a while. could be forgetting someone but for me personally, he's the best closer i've seen since jordan.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

HORRY/T-MAC


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

"Klay Thompson is sixth among West guards in All-Star votes behind Curry, Kobe, Harden, CP3 and Rondo."
Reply Retweeted Favorite

Why is Rondo on there... I can't even


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

:wall


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*










Public voting needs to :Out


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Wait isn't Nick Young a guard LOL what...

LOL @ Giannis and JONAS


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

These refs are terrible. :ti


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I knew there would be an 'Hold Me Back!" moment on Christmas


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Steven Adams' hustle is amazing. And Westbrook is flat out ridiculous. What this man does is unbelievable.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

crowd chanting mvp for dwayne :drake1


----------



## Al Borland

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

HEAATTT:honoraryblack


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*










WestGAWD 34/11/5/5 on 50% shooting


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Bulls. :drose

Game got a little too close for my liking in the 3rd, but the Bulls clamped down and put the hammer down on them in the 4th.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Is there a record for most consecutively missed shots? Because Clips went for 16 consecutive missed shots in the first.


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Xmas jerseys :lmao

Somehow the NBA finds a way to make them look tackier every year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



Helter Skelter said:


> Xmas jerseys :lmao
> 
> Somehow the NBA finds a way to make them look tackier every year.


Lol wtf they're pretty much regular season jerseys with a different concept of having a players first name at the back.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*










TNT is just the best :lel


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

http://deadspin.com/twitter-user-makes-35-minute-drive-to-fight-kobe-hater-1675230267

Holy shit. :maury


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



₵A$H®;43349305 said:


> TNT is just the best :lel


Holy shit, what a crazy spot!


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

well we blew another double digit lead in the 4th quarter


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> http://deadspin.com/twitter-user-makes-35-minute-drive-to-fight-kobe-hater-1675230267
> 
> Holy shit. :maury


:LOL

The internet is too real. He drove all the way down there to fight him but the man is in Arizona. :lol


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



₵A$H®;43349305 said:


> TNT is just the best :lel





:vince$ :vince$ :vince$ :vince$ :vince$ SIGN THEM.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Damn, Milwaukee just beat the piss out of Atlanta at home. The hell happened there? :drake1


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



₵A$H®;43349305 said:


> TNT is just the best :lel


Damn Christmas tree no-sold Shaq. :shaq


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Kenneth Faried with 26 pts, 25 rebounds, woah


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

rockets looking damn good :banderas

josh smith 21 point rocket debut :kobe3


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*






:lmao
:lmao
:lmao






:lmao
:lmao
:lmao


----------



## xDD

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



HiddenFlaw said:


> josh smith 21 point rocket debut :kobe3


21 points in 21 field goals attempts. Why I'm not impressed? 

If he keeps shooting like this Rockets is in big trouble.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



xDD said:


> 21 points in 21 field goals attempts. Why I'm not impressed?
> 
> If he keeps shooting like this Rockets is in big trouble.


nah i dont think so


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

RAPS :mark: MVPLOWRY :mark:

great way to start the road trip.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

LOWRY: THE KING IN THE NORTH. :mark:


go get that MVP...for CANADA. :mark:


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Raptors :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

avery bradley is terrible. anybody want him?


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Jimmy Butler with another 30+ point game with 33 :jbutler


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

My god, Cousins is a fucking beast. Him and Davis need to be on the same team. The unstoppable towers. :jose


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



WestGOD said:


> My god, Cousins is a fucking beast. Him and Davis need to be on the same team. The unstoppable towers. :jose


I know he just extended his contract, but what are the odds he leaves/wants to be traded you think?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Jordan has been waiting a long time to see this KEMBA :kemba:mj2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Yeah Kemba beasted harddd.

Anyone see all these Swaggy P post-game interviews LOL they kill me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

So Wade is still wade after the HGH testing...but that Lebron though. He's gone full :lelbron2 and shit is no coincidence. 


Assassin remember earlier in the year when we had that big ass argument about how Lebron doesn't actually make the players around him better nor improve their actually ability? Ya, I was 100% right. Lebron himself can make a team good-great, but he hurts the players around him and hinders their overall ability to play the game and coaches ability to coach.


One thing I like about the Coli is they actually have people that agree with me about this shit, they see through that façade of "LOOK AT ALL THE EFFICIENCY STATS". :drose


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

rockets :fuck


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I was wondering if Magic was on there. I like to see him defend these Westbrook meltdowns. 

Every time he loses his team a game or meltdown I appreciate Wall more and more. I don't dislike Russel, he's just overrated by some Kobe fans because they think he's the reincarnation. The meltdowns actually make me appreciate Kobe more. Russel is the personification of live by the sword, die by the sword. He's just wild, way too wild. To think there were people who thought he was better than KD. 

Wall is a good player with decent offense. I'm taking baby steps.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*



HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets :fuck


Spurs finally beat them. The curse has been lifted :YES


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

don't respond to me about, westbrook luck. i'm too depressed to say anything. rip bell and the playoffs. 

i hope the wizards can go .500 against the western teams coming up


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

too many turnovers on the rockets :romo5


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

Cavs get blown out by the Pistons at home. :jordan4


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Move over MJ etc*

I feel like Lou Williams is going to win 6th man of the year at this rate.


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Pacers with a nice 20-0 run on Chicago. Bulls have missed 17 straight shots. Eek.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Did the Bulls forget how to play basketball or something? The fuck is going on?


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Thank you Jimmy G. Buckets for bailing us out for the victory :jbutler

The Bulls REALLY need to stop blowing leads.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

bama4 got lucky there. Seriously, a 20-0 run to the banged-up Pacers? Thibs gonna need to make those guys practice extra hard.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Is Aldrige going to play tomorrow against the Raps? I saw he's been out.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Thank you Jimmy G. Buckets for bailing us out for the victory :jbutler
> 
> The Bulls REALLY need to stop blowing leads.


Where would we be without Based Jimmy?

7 IN A ROW BABY


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wizards beating the Rockets was great. Now I have hope they can come away with a winning record on this road trip. Usually a win like this would delude me into calling them an ECF team, but I don't think much of the Rockets. Harden's 7 points were fun to watch. 

I want to think non contract year Ariza for still being a Wizard at heart. He's my player of the game, catch the ball with your foot on the line people. 

BEAL was great. Pierce was nice.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RustyPro said:


> Is Aldrige going to play tomorrow against the Raps? I saw he's been out.


he's dtd with a respiratory infection but it would be better if he played. we need to continue being tested.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

:fuck rockets get your shit together

:fuck rockets too many turnovers

:fuck most of the turnovers were from josh smith


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

We should all talk about how wonderful Mirotic is again.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

So I'm fairly new to everything basketball, why the hate for Josh Smith? He's got pretty decent stats from what I saw. 

His name does sound like a 2k create a player though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

he has no basketball iq whatsoever. awful shot selection, awful team play as far as ball movement goes, never works for the higher percentage shot, and is often a blackhole on offense. there's a lot of reasons to hate josh smith. he's talented as hell, but as dumb as javale mcgee.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

JaVale McGee doesn't have all of the "crayons in the box". He reminds me of that caveman from those old Geico commercials. I'd say he's even more of an idiot than Smith.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Is there room on the Mirotic band wagon Aid?

Remember when you dumb fucks laughed at me for saying Lance would fail horribly in Charlotte?



RustyPro said:


> So I'm fairly new to everything basketball, why the hate for Josh Smith? He's got pretty decent stats from what I saw.
> 
> His name does sound like a 2k create a player though.


His horrible shot selection, he should never take a shot from outside 10 feet.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

remember when people thought the bulls were downgrading when they replaced boozer with pau?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Champ said:


> remember when people thought the bulls were downgrading when they replaced boozer with pau?





They didn't downgrade. They got the same thing, just a little more defense. Right now Pau to me is over achieving and I'm a long time Bulls fan saying this. We'll see what he does come playoff time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

i dont recall anyone saying pau was a downgrade from boozer? the fuck. :bosh



also the Pistons are fucking rolling right now. josh smith is the biggest cancer known to man. :drose


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Can Derrick Rose stop shooting 3s now? FUCK.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

3-0 with two 20 point wins w/o Josh :mark:

They'll probably end up with a mid-lottery pick though... Oh well, at least that cancer is off the team.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

champ is joking right?

there's people in the world that actually think you can downgrade from boozer. that's troubling the only thing that could close to qualify is josh smith. speaking of josh smith why couldn't he go to dallas so the wizards could be spared this beating. 

every bull fan i came across was glad to be rid of boozer and thought anything qualified as an upgrade. it must have been laker fans commenting on a disinterested pau.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Perfect Poster said:


> 3-0 with two 20 point wins w/o Josh :mark:
> 
> They'll probably end up with a mid-lottery pick though... Oh well, at least that cancer is off the team.


Considering 10 games under 500 means a playoff team in the East?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Stax Classic said:


> Considering 10 games under 500 means a playoff team in the East?





Hey, it's 4 games under .500 right now.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

2 to's already for Portland already, hope they keep that up.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls tonight. :deandre

Probably exhausted from having to make that comeback after blowing a 20-point lead last night against the Pacers.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Not even sweating this game. They're exhausted and they had a bad game, it happens.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Tony "I'm the Captain Now!" Snell was 3-3 tonight for 9 points. The Darkness is being unleashed upon Chicago soon. :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Not even sweating this game. They're exhausted and they had a bad game, it happens.


Yeah, they play the next 4 at home, 3 against under-.500 teams so a nice opportunity to get some easy wins.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Not even sweating this game. They're exhausted and they had a bad game, it happens.


Im sure Thibbs is thinking the same thing.... hehehe


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> i dont recall anyone saying pau was a downgrade from boozer? the fuck. :bosh


I used the word 'people' but it was more like one guy who I forget that had made the claim here this past summer.



JM's Daddy said:


> They didn't downgrade. They got the same thing, just a little more defense. Right now Pau to me is over achieving and I'm a long time Bulls fan saying this. We'll see what he does come playoff time.


lel. the same thing? so we're going to pretend that pau isn't a fair superior post player that can't rebound, pass, block shots, set picks and play the pick and roll better either?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

so the year that no one predicts the downfall of the spurs might be the year the spurs reach their downfall. 


it's like the opposite of the cowboys. :lol


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

they won tonight tho?

(and they're missing 2 of their 3 best players, to be fair)


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

After sharing the first 2 spots in the West for years, Thunder and Spurs might end up sharing the 7th and 8th spot this year. That's just scary.

Also, like the NBA reviews every match and sometimes fines the players afterward, they should also fine the ref for their overall incompetence. That 2nd tech on Westbrook was a ludicrous call. If you want to toss him for that, then I'm afraid Russ would get tossed every fucking game. NBA has become so damn soft. At least the Thunder won and KD was back at being his usual awesome self.


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

*NBA looks pathetic when they chuck players out for showing emotion and dish technicals out as easily as they do. *


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



ⓈⒺⒶⒷⓈ✔;43558481 said:


> *NBA looks pathetic when they chuck players out for showing emotion and dish technicals out as easily as they do. *


Agreed, thought that tech on Iggy was pretty lame. He wasn't taunting the referee, he wasn't directly taunting a player or even causing any trouble. I'm talking about the infamous travel dance fyi.

Also, NBA 2k15, first pack I opened got old school Kobe LOL, and got this line up in less than 2 days LOL


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Champ said:


> they won tonight tho?
> 
> (and they're missing 2 of their 3 best players, to be fair)


ya, they won because asik tipped it into his own basket to force overtime with 0.07 seconds left and because evans chucked them out of a game instead of feeding DAVIS.


it's actually incredible how little they feed davis in the post compared to how much they should.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

lel tyreke. anyway, pau with 9 blocks tonight :duncan

but he's on the same level as boozer according to sw :ti


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Same level as Boozer, less than Mirotic :draper2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

:ti he's still one of the best bigs in the league on offense, if not the BEST.


chico thoughts on rondo saying he didnt even play defense with the celtics the last few years? is that really a player you wanted. :ti


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCKS said:


> chico thoughts on rondo saying he didnt even play defense with the celtics the last few years? is that really a player you wanted. :ti


:lmao

Hilarious. 

Full story here: http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...ks-admits-effort-defense-there-recent-seasons

Snippet here:


> "I haven't played defense in a couple years," Rondo said. "I've been able to hide a lot with Avery Bradley on the ball. He's helped out, the young guy. But [in Dallas] they expect me to play defense and, in the West, if you don't play defense you'll get embarrassed every night at the point guard position."
> 
> Celtics coach Brad Stevens smiled when apprised of Rondo's comments, but declined to offer a response.
> 
> "I don't know the context of the discussion. I don't know the seriousness of his answer," he said. "I don't really have any reaction to that. He's a really good player, and I'm certainly not here right now to be critical or analytical of his comments to the media. I think, like everybody else, I'm excited for him that he's in a great opportunity and has a great opportunity in Dallas. I hope that we play well against him tonight."
> 
> Since Rondo's arrival, the Mavericks are 4-2. Most notably during that stretch, the team's defensive rating has improved by 4½ points while dipping from 105.1 points per 100 possessions over the first 28 games of the season to 100.6 in the six games since Rondo's arrival.



Big game against the Raptors tonight! Go, Dubs! :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

so i think josh smith got benched in 5 minutes of play time because he hasn't come back since starting 0-4. :ti



meanwhile the pistons are on a 4 game winning streak and Jennings has been killing it, aside from last game.


DEADLIEST CANCER IN THE WORLD, no known cure.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

If only they waived Smith from day 1. Good god 82-0


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Rockets :ti 

Shouldn't have taken Josh Smith on board.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The Josh Smith experience is real, and it's FANTASTIC~!


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Josh Smith is probably the worst basketball player today. :booklel


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

How do you think Josh Smith feels knowing that he makes the team that he's on lose?


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Rockets and Raps got smashed, makes me sad panda.

Lol, I do see the Josh Smith curse everyone was talking about though.


----------



## xDD

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Motiejunas >>>>>>>>>>>> Josh Smith.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I really have no idea why the Rockets signed Josh Smith. He may have been better suited with the Heat. Even then, he probably would've been a headache. Oh boy, Josh Smith is terrible. There's just no way to defend him being good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Last night was a disaster. It's annoying how the location of a game changes everything. Had KD and his team played in DC the Wizards would have won. He doesn't play that well at home, he's spoken about it a little. In OKC he goes superhuman and the Wizards couldn't do anything about it. All the Wizards need to do is beat the Spurs and be .500 on this road trip so far. What worries is me a repeat of Dallas, where they get blown out on the second game of the back to back.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

WARRIORS

32 points, 12 assists, no TO for :curry against the Raptors. 

Triple double for Draymond Green! Draymoneyyyyy!!! That shit Dray. 

In conclusion it is endlessly amusing and funny to note as a Warriors fan that the team is so good that they cannot find playing time for Leandro Barbosa.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

DeRozan coming back on the 8th :mark:


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Dam loose balls


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Kobe got that game winner. :kobe3


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCKS said:


> Kobe got that game winner. :kobe3


Dat game winner :realkobe4

Too bad he's like 1 for 13 or something ridiculous like that for game winners over the last few years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

that's this year because he's got not lift on his shot and everyone knows that lin/wesleyjohnson/jordan hill/etc weren't going to take the final shot.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Kinda wish Houston had let Smoove sign with the Clips


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

5-0 A.S. (After Smith).

It's happening :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Jennings and Drummond have been amazing since Smith got shipped off. I wonder if Jennings great play has to do with him just being on a hot streak or if Smith being released put the fear of god in him to get his shit together.

Thanks to the East being lelworthy outside of 5-6 teams, the Pistons despite being 10-23 are only 4 GB from the 8th seed with 49 games left on their schedule


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Pistons coming back for dat #1 seed.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

No Kyrie or Lebron tonight. Maybe Philly will finally have a chance to get a win at home :mcw2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

lol @ the entire cavs roster being injury prone.


also:



> San Antonio's 8-10 record in December marked just the third losing month in Tim Duncan's career.



the guy has been unfairly blessed in his nba career, no matter how great you are you needed a lot of greatness around you for a stat like that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

So it's rumored that Larry Sanders is contemplating retirement...


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

^what in the actual fuck? :bosh


also http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...r-los-angeles-lakers-gm-mitch-kupchak-dies-15

^poor mitch lost his daughter, who was only 15. Hopefully he get some time off to grieve over this loss. :jose


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Please tell me GA drafted Larry


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

3 team trade between Cleveland, OKC and New York. Basic framework is

Cleveland gets JR Smith & Iman Shumpert
OKC gets Dion Waiters
NY gets Lance Thomas, Alex Kirk, Lou Amundson and 2nd rounder.

Edit:

Nvm. Jackson isn't coming to the Knicks. Knicks just did it for salary dump.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> 3 team trade between Cleveland, OKC and New York. Basic framework is
> 
> Cleveland gets JR Smith & Iman Shumpert
> OKC gets Dion Waiters
> NY gets Lance Thomas, Alex Kirk, Lou Amundson and 2nd rounder.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Nvm. Jackson isn't coming to the Knicks. Knicks just did it for salary dump.


I just saw this-

Three way trade agreed:
Cavaliers get J.R. Smith and Iman Shumpert
Thunder get Dion Waiters
Knicks get Reggie Jackson

You sure about Reggie? Looks like most sources say he is going to NY


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



TexasTornado said:


> I just saw this-
> 
> Three way trade agreed:
> Cavaliers get J.R. Smith and Iman Shumpert
> Thunder get Dion Waiters
> Knicks get Reggie Jackson
> 
> You sure about Reggie? Looks like most sources say he is going to NY


Yeah Woj backtracked and said he isn't going to New York and probably won't be in the deal at all.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Shumpert to Cleveland is the only part of that, that makes any sense to me. Good defender and pretty versatile, can play 1-3. I think he would fit in well there.

Waiters seems like a really bad fit for OKC, doesn't really add anything if they start him and I guess he could be a sparkplug off the bench but then you're taking the ball out of Reggie's hands.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

so how long until lebron tries killing jr smith?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Philly coming back down by 2 :mark:


Philly with their first win at home :mcw2

Wroten for MIP


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

james young is gonna have himself a career. when u can shoot the ball like that, u don't gotta do much else well. and i'm not giving him props like i gave pressey, and wallace props in the past. this is an official co-sign. young is the real deal.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Nikola Mirotic for Rookie of the Year please :blessedmirotic

Good win against the Rockets tonight.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Fighting Irish and Bulls both won tonight. :drose

Basketball's been good to me lately.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wiggins got ROY locked up. :wiggins


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Fuck that was an entertaining game. Bulls/Rockets



Knicks worst team in the Nba :melo


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Waiters to OKC? I think this definitely means that either Jackson, Lamb, or Morrow are on their way out. There's no way that Jackson and Waiters can be good together. They both need the ball. If OKC does get Wilson Chandler according to rumors, then that'd be a way better fit for OKC. 

Shumpert is a good pick up. Not sure about Smith. Wouldn't be surprised if they traded him again. Or the Cavs can claim Dalembert off waivers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls. Only thing that can stop them; injuries. 

Curry was niiiice tonight. Dem handlez.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Got to go to tonight's WARRIORS game! :mark: 

Didn't even know I would be attending until about two hours before tip off! :mark:

So great to see the DUBS beat the Thunder, again, live and in person, and on "Warriors White Out Night." lol. :mark: 

:curry As *Mikey* says above Steph's ball-handling was superb tonight. DRAYMONEYYYYY was phenomenal as well, and continues to earn being recognized as the heartbeat of the team in so many ways. Barnes continues to reinvent himself in a system that works to his strengths; his going 5-5 on threes tonight truly broke OKC's back. Holiday's confidence is remarkable to grasp, both the defensive and offensive contributions he's giving the Warriors are fabulous. 

Top players from both teams...

Thunder:

Morrow: 
17 points 6/11 FGs 1/2 three pointers 4/4 FTs 
10 rebounds (6 off.) 2 assists 1 turnover 1 steal

Adams: 
10 points 4/6 FGs 2/2 FTs 
9 rebounds (2 off.) 1 assist 1 steal 1 block

Perkins: 
6 points 2/5 FGS 0/1 three pointer 2/3 FTs 
6 rebounds (3 off.) 1 block

Honorable mention list:

Westbrook: 
22 points 5/21 FGs 1/5 three pointers 11/14 FTs 
7 rebounds (4 off.) 5 assists 2 turnovers 1 steal

Durant: 
14 points 3/16 FGs 1/4 three pointers 7/11 FTs 
10 rebounds 3 assists 2 turnovers 2 steals

WARRIORS:

Curry: (+15) 
19 points 7/14 FGs 1/4 three pointers 4/4 FTs 
9 rebounds 6 assists 2 turnovers 4 steals

Barnes: (+23) 
8/14 FGs 5/5 three pointers 2/4 FTs 
7 rebounds (2 off.)

Green: (+26) 
11 points 4/10 FGs 3/7 three pointers 0/4 FTs 
13 rebounds (2 off.) 5 assists 1 turnover 1 steal 3 blocks

Klay: (+10) 
19 points 6/12 FGs 3/5 three pointers 4/5 FTs 
3 rebounds 3 turnovers 1 steal 1 block

Honorable mention:

Holiday: (+13) 
12 points 4/6 FGs 2/3 three pointers 2/4 FTs 
2 rebounds 3 assists 2 turnovers 2 steals

:curry2


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Or Rose continuing to shoot 30% while taking 20 shots per game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Ya, the defense, from what I saw, was impressive considering they don't have Bogut. And nothing Durant/Westbrook shot was falling, but the blowout was highly impressive nonetheless.


Thunder better get their shit together if they want to make the playoffs. :side:


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Woke up this morning and saw the trades on twitter while still half asleep and just started laughing. I love the fuckery of the NBA

Clearly Lebron is clearing out the Knicks roster to improve their chances of getting the #1 pick before he moves there in the summer 

:lelbron


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

It wasn't a clear winner in that trade really. I guess Shumpert is a nice defensive piece on the wing for Cleveland. But J.R. Smith negates any positive effect that may come out of it. OKC basically got another volume shooter who must have the ball. At least the Knicks cleared some space and have extra money, but who wants to play on that roster?!

It's just 'whatever'.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

From what's been reported, the Cavs traded Waiters because he refused to accept the role of being a spot-up shooter and because he and Kyrie didn't get along, he felt the Cavs gave Kyrie special treatment over him. The most likely scenario is that the Cavs wanted Shumpert and the Knicks told them they had to take JR too. Shumpert is a great fit for them and JR is just an older version of Waiters anyway except he's a much better shooter. Also they got a 1st round pick out of this which I'm sure they'll try to flip as an extra asset in a trade for a rim protector down the line. So the Cavs made out fine IMO.

For New York it's pretty simple, they're tanking. They've desperately wanted to get rid of JR for a while now and they probably weren't going to bring Shumpert back in the offseason. So with this move they were able to free up extra cap space and make their team worse in the short-term in the process which was the goal. The Knicks are the most popular team in the biggest market in the country, there will always be interest from players.

OKC is the question mark. I really don't see the fit for Waiters on this team as currently constructed. I feel like he & Reggie's playing styles clash. However, one scenario I could see is that OKC traded for Waiters because they're expecting Reggie to walk in the offseason and so with Waiters they'll already have his replacement on the team.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



CHAIN GANG DONNACHA said:


> Woke up this morning and saw the trades on twitter while still half asleep and just started laughing. I love the fuckery of the NBA
> 
> Clearly Lebron is clearing out the Knicks roster to improve their chances of getting the #1 pick before he moves there in the summer
> 
> :lelbron


And he's always wanted to play with :melo too.

:lelbron2


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Confirmed, Melo and LeBron coming to the Bulls.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



JM's Daddy said:


> Confirmed, Melo and LeBron coming to the Bulls.


Nah, I'm good.

Also, everyone becomes a spot up shooter when they play with LeBron.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

lebron is a secret cancer. :lelbron2


he invades your immune system, fucks with your dna, then goes dormant into he's ready to fuck you up real bad and then he sets your organization back 20 years. 

cavs could have been something if he never came back. :mj2


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

OKC and Brooklyn could exchange Perkins for Lopez.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

RIP Stuart Scott


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wow Spurs piss away an 18 point first half lead, then chump out on freethrows, then up by one turn it over with 8 seconds left to lose the game. This team needs to get their shit together.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

THE PISTONS WILL NEVER LOSE AGAIN


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Pistons mane. 

Lakers streak watch out


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



HardKoR said:


> Wow Spurs piss away an 18 point first half lead, then chump out on freethrows, then up by one turn it over with 8 seconds left to lose the game. This team needs to get their shit together.


Not to mention needlessly foul while up 3 instead of playing defense. I blame a lack of motivation. Last year it was all about righting a wrong, getting back to the finals and exercising those demons of the previous year. There isn't any passion.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Rockets have been trending downward while the Pistons are on a winning streak.

The Josh Smith effect is too much of an force.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Nice thread name, main topic I popped in for. Stan Van's coaching ability finally able to shine through now that he doesn't have that chucker Josh. What a shame his career has been. If only he'd have not incorporated that 11% three point shot, he'd probably be much more effective and at least be respected for just playing within himself. Haven't seen what he's done in Houston yet, know he had a decent game against Miami, but perhaps he'll get back to his bread and butter and stop trying to be a shooter.

Anyway, bums aside:

JOEL. I've been hearing a lot of love for my main man coming for Pistons fans. He really couldn't have landed in a better town. His game and his work ethic just screams DETROIT. Old Detroit. WORKING, blue collar, busting ya' ass for a dollar Detroit. Saw he had a really good fourth Q the other night, perhaps his best game since leaving Miami. Just an effort that is VINTAGE. JOEL.






The guy is what he is, and will be forever because he's never been able to muster any sort of offensive game, but as a deep bench guy he will infuse a team any given night and his work ethic is contagious. I see a bunch of love going his way from teammates wherever he goes. A lot of people think this a troll name but he was always legit one of my favorite Heaters. The guy can't score worth a lick but his intensity and fearlessness on defense is always fun to watch. Rooting for him always.

As for my Heat. Some may remember how I was a big Khem Birch guy even going back to Pitt. It seems a few teams are interested with 10 days coming up. I fully expect him to get called up here at home, along with Tyler Johnson; as we desperately need help at the guard spots. 

Hearing that Cole and Chalmers are on the block, along with - surprisingly and I hope this is just rumors -- Birdman. Cole I'd keep but Chalmers.. I dunno.. he's a Heater through and through but losing him wouldn't bother me. Cole I'd like to keep as a deep bench guy but if both go, so be it. Birdman is a true pro and I'd hate to see him go, since he is our best center....which is sad...but he busts his ass and at 36 is doing a damn good job at still getting his done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Looks like Timofey Mozgov is headed to the Cavs for two 1st round picks.

It's an overpay, but the Cavs are desperate and limited on assets. The additions of Shumpert & Mozgov should improve the team defensively though. I'd assume that Shumpert will start at SG and Thompson will go back to the bench in favor of Mozgov. Looks like I was right when I said the Cavs were probably going to try and flip the OKC pick they got for a rim protector.

Cavs better pray to whoever it is that they pray to that Love and/or LeBron don't leave after this season. Cause they will be SOL.

For Denver it's pretty obvious, they got GREAT value for Mozgov and now with him gone NURKIC DA GAWD can take over as the full-time starting center.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> Looks like Timofey Mozgov is headed to the Cavs for two 1st round picks.
> 
> It's an overpay, but the Cavs are desperate and limited on assets. The additions of Shumpert & Mozgov should improve the team defensively though. I'd assume that Shumpert will start at SG and Thompson will go back to the bench in favor of Mozgov. Looks like I was right when I said the Cavs were probably going to try and flip the OKC pick they got for a rim protector.
> 
> Cavs better pray to whoever it is that they pray to that Love and/or LeBron don't leave after this season. Cause they will be SOL.
> 
> For Denver it's pretty obvious, they got GREAT value for Mozgov and now with him gone NURKIC DA GAWD can take over as the full-time starting center.


I think Smith/Shumpert/Mozgov are all great additions, the team didn't get worse in getting rid of Waiters. If they downward spiral after this, they're hopeless.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Pakmen said:


> I think Smith/Shumpert/Mozgov are all great additions, the team didn't get worse in getting rid of Waiters. If they downward spiral after this, they're hopeless.


Yeah on paper these trades should improve the team. I don't think it puts them over the top to win the title but it certainly should improve the team.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

So what're people's thoughts on Portland?

I remember last year they got off to a really hot start and the pre-season talk was that if it wasn't for their hot start to last season, they would have been battling for an 8th seed in the playoffs or-so. 

They're off to another great start this year. Currently sitting at second in the West. Did they do anything in the off-season? I know they added Steve Blake but I don't view that as a game changer for them or anything. From the games I seen Aldridge was beasting. I know Lillard started slow but is he playing way better now?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Eh, I'll admit they've done a lot better than I thought they would, proving that last season wasn't a fluke. However, I still don't see them going any farther than the 2nd round.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Yeah. Conference Semifinals is Portland's ceiling until they prove others otherwise. It's been rumors of them wanting to sign Jermaine O'Neil since Lopez and Freeland are banged up. Depth is what hurt them last year too.

Dallas are probably the ones that's going to scoop him up though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



₵A$H®;43777210 said:


> Yeah. Conference Semifinals is Portland's ceiling until they prove others otherwise. It's been rumors of them wanting to sign Jermaine O'Neil since Lopez and Freeland are banged up. Depth is what hurt them last year too.
> 
> Dallas are probably the ones that's going to scoop him up though.


I'm pretty sure O'Neal wants to go back to the Warriors. It's just a matter of Allen being our priority, and I think he's waiting to see what happens there before coming to a decision.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Getting blown out at home to a 12-23 team. :tenay

This team loves playing down to the competition. And :rose2 needs to stop playing like shit.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

THE PISTONS WILL NOT BE CONTAINED

STAN VAN GUNDY IS THE HERO WE'VE DESERVED


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Remember when D Rose was good? My god, bench him for like a game or two please.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I was kind of surprised they picked up Steve Blake when they already had CJ McCollum but I think it might be because McCollum was injured at the time? Not sure. The Blazers just aren't a deep team. Their starting five is starting to crumble as well. Lopez was huge for them in the playoffs but now that he's down with an injury, he'll be hard to replace. Freeland I thought was a pretty decent replacement but looks like he's down with an injury too. Where's Kaman though? Thought he was playing pretty well for them. 

The Blazers need to fix their bench, which isn't impossible. Imo, they should trade Nicolas Batum who seems to have declined as well. Trade Batum to get some good pieces for the bench then they could just insert someone like McCollum or Dorell Wright into the starting 5.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

So apparently ESPN has flexed out every possible Knicks national TV game that they can :lol

12/10 Knicks vs. Spurs was flexed out for Pelicans vs. Mavs
12/16 Mavs vs. Knicks was flexed out for Warriors vs. Grizzlies
1/28 Thunder vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Nets vs. Hawks
2/6 Nets vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Clippers vs. Raptors
3/25 Clippers vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Bulls vs. Raptors

Now if only they could do the same for the Lakers :jordan5


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> So apparently ESPN has flexed out every possible Knicks national TV game that they can :lol
> 
> 12/10 Knicks vs. Spurs was flexed out for Pelicans vs. Mavs
> 12/16 Mavs vs. Knicks was flexed out for Warriors vs. Grizzlies
> 1/28 Thunder vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Nets vs. Hawks
> 2/6 Nets vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Clippers vs. Raptors
> 3/25 Clippers vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Bulls vs. Raptors
> 
> Now if only they could do the same for the Lakers :jordan5





ESPN finally did something right? hh


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> So apparently ESPN has flexed out every possible Knicks national TV game that they can :lol
> 
> 12/10 Knicks vs. Spurs was flexed out for Pelicans vs. Mavs
> 12/16 Mavs vs. Knicks was flexed out for Warriors vs. Grizzlies
> 1/28 Thunder vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Nets vs. Hawks
> 2/6 Nets vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Clippers vs. Raptors
> 3/25 Clippers vs. Knicks will be flexed out for Bulls vs. Raptors
> 
> Now if only they could do the same for the Lakers :jordan5


Doing everyone a favour no1 wants to see the NBA's worst team on TV at least the Lakers are sometimes competitive


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

they're never going to flex Lakers out of anything with Kobe on the lineup. People love watching him and you know it's true. :kobe3


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

lol New York 76ers...


Meanwhile, out at ROARACLE Arena, the Dubs just keep doing their thing! :mark: KLAY with 40 last night, 1 point shy of his all-time high! STEPH with 15 assists! :curry :mark: LEE doing good LEE things off the bench! :mark: BARNES! :mark: DRAYMONEYYYYYY!!! :mark: BOGUT IS BACK!!! :mark: WARRIORS!!! :mark:

A fun game to watch at home. Beat the Cavs tomorrow night, Warriors! :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

rockets killing the knicks :ti


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets killing the knicks :ti




That's odd, Josh Smith only takes 3 shots and the Rockets win by almost 30.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Langston Galloway has the coolest name ever.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



JM's Daddy said:


> That's odd, Josh Smith only takes 3 shots and the Rockets win by almost 30.


He also drained a 3 :deandre Uh oh, confidence building


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

im ok with jsmith as long as hes not starting


----------



## HOJO

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets killing the knicks :ti


The fans wearing paper bags over their heads :booklel

Pretty much obvious it can only get worse for them this season unless they make some changes. Management seems messy and the roster is trash minus Melo, and _maybe_ a few others on a good day. They're quickly becoming the Mets of Basketball with how much and how badly we're losing, and we don't need another Mets team over here. :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

last night on inside the coach derek fisher talking to the team as if they were kids :ti


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Anyone see this? :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Celtics have traded Brandan Wright to the Suns for a protected 1st rounder.

Are also in serious talks with Memphis about a Jeff Green trade. Grizzlies current offer is Tayshaun Prince and a 1st


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*










How many do they have now?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

With these new trades, as it stands now we're set to have 14 picks over the next four years.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Including 2nds, or no?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Including seconds.

I believe it's 11 possible 1st rounders.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Deng would be a better fit for the Grizzlies imo. Better defender than Green is and he's also a nice scoring option from the wing. But the Heat would probably ask for more.

Either him or Green would be fine though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

It's more like 8 first round picks due to protections, at least from what I saw.


If they're bad long enough it doesn't matter since they'll get their own top pick, which is worth more than a late first rounder from Memphis for example, and the Nets picks will be amazing in these upcoming years, especially with them having no actual way to improve except through free agency once they have some cap.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Every rose has it's thorns. This Rose seems to prick us every time he takes a three.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Doesn't help that Butler and Gasol are shooting like bums too.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The wrong Butler is going off right now. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Needs more Nikola IMO


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

THIS TEAM IS TERRIBLE. I GIVE UP.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The referees are letting the big guys go at it tonight. It's pretty fun to see. But bigs of the Wizards are simply just outplaying the bigs of the Bulls. They're just more aggressive on this night. Nene is outplaying Noah. This could be the start of a new rivalry between the two teams.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I'm p. sure Nene is Joakim's kryptonite. If Nene played Chicago all 82 games, he'd probably be MVP.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Noah doesn't know what to do with a guy with no testes


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The streak is dead :mcgee1


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls playin' like shit these past 2 games. :ugh2

SAVE_US.DUNLEAVY


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*










:wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall :wall


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Greatest shot in NBA History !

After that shot, KD was like : " wow that's a shot even I can't make " :durant3

And Westbrook was looking at Booker, then at Durant like :"bruuuuuuhh" :westbrook3


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wizards get the W. Keep stacking them quality wins. KD is on the way. The only thing that worries me is the coaching, if the Wizards had the Hawks coach everything would be perfect. I'm jealous of the Hawks. Why is this happening?


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Are the Hawks even filling up their arenas?


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



CHIcagoMade said:


> Are the Hawks even filling up their arenas?


As of late? Yes.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> Bulls playin' like shit these past 2 games. :ugh2
> 
> SAVE_US.DUNLEAVY


That's because Thibs runs his players into the ground.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



IMPULSE said:


> Wizards get the W. Keep stacking them quality wins. KD is on the way. The only thing that worries me is the coaching, if the Wizards had the Hawks coach everything would be perfect. I'm jealous of the Hawks. Why is this happening?


The Wizards haven't had that many quality wins, but they'll be solid in the playoffs anyway.

This is the best I've seen the Hawks play since I've been a fan. I still don't totally believe what I've been seeing.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Knicks 30+ points down at Half time :ti as a Knicks fan it is funny now


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

smh @ ainge. people love to give this guy credit, but look at his picks out there on the floor. smart, bradley, ko, sully, none of those guys are gonna amount to much in this league besides maybe young. the "future" of the celtics is just gonna be more role players, and more role players who don't really have potential, but fans will sya they do anyway. give him another year to develop, give him another year, another one, another one, another one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Only gripe I have with Ainge is that he held on to the players from the previous era for too long.

Other than that, he's put us in a good position to start the rebuild. Young players with potential? Check. A boatload of picks? Check. No awful contracts hindering the team's cap flexibility for the years to come? Check.

What has he done that's so bad?

Or are you just throwing another one of your bitchfits because he didn't do something short-sighted and stupid like keep Pierce/KG, throw the max at Rondo or give Green a huge contract?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

au off to a nice start tonight.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Pau BEASTING tonight with 28 points in the 1st half bama4


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

James Johnson with dat double-double. :mark: glad to see him starting, he's been doing good lately.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Pau BEASTING tonight with 28 points in the 1st half bama4


40 points and counting now. bama4

Him and Captain Kirk have been the real highlights on offense this game. Everybody else has been kinda quiet.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> 40 points and counting now. bama4
> 
> Him and Captain Kirk have been the real highlights on offense this game. Everybody else has been kinda quiet.


Pau with a career high 46 points. What a guy au


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Back in the W column on the second night of a back to back. :mark: Thought it would be an important week for the Stones with the back to backs in Dallas and SA and back to backs against Atlanta and BKN. Always will take 3 of 4 and it's glad to see them finally start playing like a team. 

I don't mind Josh Smith as a person but it's clear he was the big problem for this team. The Pistons were playing better than their record was, but it's great to see the W's finally show up. Only 2.5 games out with a lot of games left, wouldn't be surprised to see them sneak in with 35-40 wins. It sucks they started off so poorly, but this 8-1 stretch gives me reason to believe they are finally starting to turn it around and that next year they'll be more of a threat in the playoffs. Especially in the East.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Pau Gasol is so awesome! The Doctor has a Ph. D in basketball.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Remember when we all thought Melo would be a better fit than Gasol? Good times.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

D Roses knee should be hurting more often....


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



IMPULSE said:


> Wizards get the W. Keep stacking them quality wins. KD is on the way. The only thing that worries me is the coaching, if the Wizards had the Hawks coach everything would be perfect. I'm jealous of the Hawks. Why is this happening?


Well, the Wizards do have the worst coach out of any contender. His rotation is terrible with our entire starting lineup sitting at the same time in the second quarter.. He also is an advocate for long two point jumpshots which is the worst shot in basketball. This team has the depth, veteran leadership and skill to make a run in the playoffs but it's hard to get excited when the coaching is so bad.


----------



## Renegator

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

46 points for Pau. :wall

Did dis dude just do dis???


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Pau is like fine wine : better with age :banderas

I'm pretty sure he's having, at 34, his best season. Sorry Cleveland, but It's Chicago who had the best move this offseason.


au


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

"best season" :what?



you're getting really carried away there, but most people weren't even aware how good Pau still was so this is no surprise.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCKS said:


> "best season" :what?
> 
> 
> 
> you're getting really carried away there, but most people weren't even aware how good Pau still was so this is no surprise.


Well, he's never been THIS awesome since the Lakers back-to-back championships run. It's arguable that he was better then than now.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Just watched my recording of the WARRIORS beating the Cavs on Friday night. Game was considerably closer than the final score might let you believe but it was still a solid, sound win. Granted, no LeBron but the "W" is nevertheless pleasant to have in a brutal Western Conference.

:mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Bad Gone said:


> Well, he's never been THIS awesome since the Lakers back-to-back championships run. It's arguable that he was better then than now.


Either way, he's been fantastic for the Bulls, and that's all I care about. Switching teams seemed to rejuvenate him.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> Only gripe I have with Ainge is that he held on to the players from the previous era for too long.
> 
> Other than that, he's put us in a good position to start the rebuild. Young players with potential? Check. A boatload of picks? Check. No awful contracts hindering the team's cap flexibility for the years to come? Check.
> 
> What has he done that's so bad?
> 
> Or are you just throwing another one of your bitchfits because he didn't do something short-sighted and stupid like keep Pierce/KG, throw the max at Rondo or give Green a huge contract?


i don't like pierce, wanted him gone years earlier. what has he done that's so bad? make it so that that c's won't be able to compete till we're in the afterlife.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



shutupchico said:


> i don't like pierce, wanted him gone years earlier. what has he done that's so bad? make it so that that c's won't be able to compete till we're in the afterlife.


He has us in a good position for a rebuilding team. We have young players, future picks, and aren't strapped to bad contracts for years to come. Sure it'll probably be a few years before the Celtics are good again, but if Danny can pull off a successful rebuild then it'll all be worth it. Ask Warrior fans if they regret blowing up the We Believe team and missing the playoffs five years in a row as a result.

We weren't going to be competing for anything even if we kept Rondo & Green, would you rather him have made win-now moves for a team that wasn't good enough to actually win anything meaningful and we end up being a treadmill team?


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

*So when are people in here gonna start talking about how GREAT Atlanta are?*


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Haven't watched them play very much tbh.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Don't want the Hawks players to read our comments and start to fully believe in themselves, brother

But they've got me :woah


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*






Budenholzer has made a Spurs clone over in the East.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

oh my god, a hawks/spurs final would actually be amazing.


probably has no chance of happening this year with the spurs though.


----------



## Skins

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Gosh the Cavs' are a mess, everything from coaching to bench to Lebron. If I'm them I'm begging love to walk and that might not help much


----------



## El Dandy

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I remember back in the summer I was big on the Cavs getting Love. Most of you said it was bad business.

I can say now that I am a retard who doesn't have his finger on the pulse of the NBA as well as he thinks he does.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



el dandy said:


> I remember back in the summer I was big on the Cavs getting Love. Most of you said it was bad business.
> 
> I can say now that I am a retard who doesn't have his finger on the pulse of the NBA as well as he thinks he does.


Can't blame you since all the media were so big on it too (and on the new look Cavs too btw).

I always wondered why. I mean, did anybody learned their lesson after the 2012-13 Lakers ? What we should all have learned about it is : chemistry > star power.

As for the Love trade, It's all the same : How can we say they have a big 3 when 2 of those 3 guys have never played a single play-offs game ? What did people except from this trade ? You put a bad defender in a team that can't play defense.

I'd say "I told you so" but that'd be a lie because I didn't except them to struggle this much.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Love can put up all the 25 and 10 games he likes, brehs. He is missing the most important thing: heart. The guy is a loser. We all know he is straight out the door this summer because the going got tough

Now he could still work as the third banana of a Big 3,(Lebron, Wade, Love for example) but not this Big 3. Lebron had Riley and Wade to guide him along at Miami, and now he thinks he can just turn up at Cleveland and do the same for Irving: young, potential superstar guard who mainly cares about his own game and Love: a guy who has no heart

At least Lebron had already gone though years of post season heartbreak and understood he needed a guiding hand and was willing to learn. These two guys ain't ready for that yet, and even if there were, I'd question Lebron's ability to guide them

First round exit :cudi


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I still think once all of these guys on the Cavs are fully healthy they'll start producing and winning. Who knows how long that might take though, but I'm pretty sure once the season started it would be like the first year with the Heats big 3, except it's taking a little longer for this Cavs "big 3."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I'll admit I was wrong about Love/Wiggins. I always thought Wiggins would be a good player but he is developing at a much faster rate than I, and I think even some of his supporters, expected. Although I suppose you can make the argument that he may not have developed at this rate if he was in Cleveland in a more limited role than the one he has in Minnesota. Which is a fair argument.

However....I also recall saying repeatedly that the Cavs shouldn't rush to trade for Love, that he isn't their only option and that it wouldn't be a bad move at all for them to keep Wiggins and to try to improve their team in other ways.

So :lelbron


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Btw can we discuss how competitive the top of the East could've been this year if LeBron didn't leave Miami and Paul George didn't get hurt?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

the pacers are awful and were awful all last year in the second half. i doubt they'd be doing too hot even with george.


miami has constant injuries as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

They're 15-24 despite the fact that George has missed the entire season, George Hill has missed all but 5 games and even West has missed 15 games. They're the #7 defense and their best perimeter defender hasn't played all year. Also locker room/chemistry issues played a big part in their 2nd half collapse. I don't think it's far-fetched at all that they're battling with Chicago for the division crown.

As far as Miami, they have their flaws but I think they still would have a good record if they still had LeBron. Wade & Bosh have been great this year, there's just been a lack of consistent production outside of them. Say what you want about LeBron, but he's still the best player in the East and I don't think there's any doubt that they would still be competitive with him.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

As efficient as the Hawks are playing right now, I'd still see them on top of the East even if LeBron was still apart of the Heat.

Pacers were dreadful in the 2nd half last year. LANCE was their best player during that stretch ( and that's saying something ) while the other were inconsistent and while Hilbert was arguably the worst player out of everyone. They were 'grinding' entering the playoffs and I remember a few people had them losing in the 1st round. They were a complete mess.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Seabs said:


> *So when are people in here gonna start talking about how GREAT Atlanta are?*


Been to two Hawks games this year brother. I've seen the improvement in person. They look to be the real deal right now. Everyone from Korver to Teague are excelling at their roles right now. 



Notorious said:


> Btw can we discuss how competitive the top of the East could've been this year if LeBron didn't leave Miami and Paul George didn't get hurt?


The East is weak, but I've been telling my friends that the top half of the East is pretty damn good. Toronto, Washington, Chicago, and Atlanta may provide a really interesting second half of the season. I also think LeBron and the Cavs will probsbly take cruise control off around March and get their act together. We'll see though. 

In all honesty, the NBA itself is really exciting right now. Just a few years ago it really felt like a 2-3 team league. Hell, even last year people could predict the finals. Now we have 7-8 legit powerhouse teams in the West and 4-5 in the East. It'll be pretty hard to predict which teams will make to the Finals right now IMO. We all should really just sit back and admire how great guys like Curry, Harden, Marc Gasol, Butler, and others are playing.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Still no Derozan tonight. I really thought he'd be back tonight. Probably gonna get steamrolled by the unstoppable juggernaut that is the Pistons.

Feels bad man


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> He has us in a good position for a rebuilding team. We have young players, future picks, and aren't strapped to bad contracts for years to come. Sure it'll probably be a few years before the Celtics are good again, but if Danny can pull off a successful rebuild then it'll all be worth it. Ask Warrior fans if they regret blowing up the We Believe team and missing the playoffs five years in a row as a result.
> 
> We weren't going to be competing for anything even if we kept Rondo & Green, would you rather him have made win-now moves for a team that wasn't good enough to actually win anything meaningful and we end up being a treadmill team?


These next few years are going make Danny's legacy with C's as boss. If these moves workout in the long run, he is going to be all good. But if these moves backfire, I don't want to be him at that point.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Lowry and JV killin it :mark:

8 assists is one quarter :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Giving up 63 points at home in the 1st half to the 28th ranked offense is embarrassing Bulls, get your shit together.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> Giving up 63 points at home in the 1st half to the 28th ranked offense is embarrassing Bulls, get your shit together.





Come on now, we know the Bulls always play to the level of their competition.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Damn KG was heated lol.

DeRozan pls hurry and come back because we need you.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

that meeks dagger :jose


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The Magic came to play :mj2

At least Pau Gasol and Derrick Rose played well tonight.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Champ said:


> that meeks dagger :jose


Jerebko and Meeks had daggers!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Where was this lack of effort last year when I wanted you to lose Bulls?! 

This stupid ass team. :fuckthis


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

LOLBULLS

ROSE FINALLY SHOOTS ABOVE 50% BUT THEY STILL GET BURIED BY VUCCI MANE AND OLADIPO DA GOD.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I hope LeBron doesn't aggravate his back celebrating tonight so he may play tomorrow night.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

http://gfycat.com/HonorableUnderstatedCrab

:dylan

:enzo

:soft

:shmoney

:YES

:WOO


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chip Kelly said:


> Still no Derozan tonight. I really thought he'd be back tonight. Probably gonna get steamrolled by the unstoppable juggernaut that is the Pistons.
> 
> Feels bad man


Only teams that beat the Pistons are ones that have had Josh Smith on their team.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Pistons :mark: :mark: :mark:

The Bulls did not look good tonight. I think Thibs should consider benching Joakim for a few games. He just doesn't look right right now. Oladipo with a monster game. Good to see him breaking out once again.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Jonas was the bright spot of the Raps Pistons game for me, dude was untouchable.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Can I show a little love to a feller named Hassan Whiteside? Can't wait till he actually starts showing his Blackside. He'll be averaging triple doubles of the man sized variety nightly! 

Of all people though, he's making Heat games fun again. 

Interested to see what happens with Deng now that we're supposedly in to Afflalo. We desperately need some legit backup for Wade. I wouldn't mind at all cutting ties with Deng this early because he more than likely will opt out in the summer and we'll be left looking back with a frown at the fact that we could have moved him for SOMETHING. Our bench is so shaky that I don't think we'll actually pull the trigger but I actually want more Ennis. Not that Deng hasn't been a warrior, but I wanna see the kids get their shots and develop before the big 2016 summer sizzler wish list corner store bodega lottery ticket sweeps..plz bring up Birch, Tyler and Bazz again. Let's see if we can get something like in Wade's rookie year going when the youth movement gave us a special playoff run in to Game 7 of the 2nd round against the one seed Pacers.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls are done

DONE 

Blow it up

That or tank for the 8th seed to guarantee 4 away games in every playoff series because the home form is so bad


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*






:ti


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Unlike most players in the league, KG doesn't sell 'wolf tickets' :lol. He's one of the few real tough guys left. He should've swung at that cornball.


----------



## Skins

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



₵A$H®;43976337 said:


> Unlike most players in the league, KG doesn't sell 'wolf tickets' :lol. He's one of the *few real tough guys* left. He should've swung at that cornball.


:drake1 , and I use to love KG. Almost all of his altercations he would of got rekt'd, He just instigates everything



The one year I do not pick the pistons to sneak into the 8th seed, they actually might and probably will :zayn3

Where can I sign to join the Piston's bandwagon ?


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Nets are for sale

lel


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Alright so these are my all-star picks for this year, we're still a few weeks away from the official selections but w/e.

Assuming the current voted in starters stay the same

East
J. Wall/K. Lowry/J. Teague/K. Irving
D. Wade/J. Butler
L. James
C. Anthony/P. Millsap
P. Gasol/C.Bosh/A. Horford

West
S. Curry/R. Westbrook/C. Paul/D. Lillard
K. Bryant/J. Harden
B. Griffin/K. Durant
A. Davis/L. Aldridge
M. Gasol/D. Cousins


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Korver in, Irving ut

I like the rest


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Needs more DRUMMOND


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

VUC 2016


----------



## seabs

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

*Would you pick Carmello if he wasn't voted in Noto? I know he's Carmello but the idea of someone whose team only have 5 wins being an All Star is pretty amusing. Granted I know why he'll get in but still. *


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Melo would probably be better as a reserve than a starter imo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Seabs said:


> *Would you pick Carmello if he wasn't voted in Noto? I know he's Carmello but the idea of someone whose team only have 5 wins being an All Star is pretty amusing. Granted I know why he'll get in but still. *


No I'd take Nik Vucevic over him. Better stats and even though the Magic aren't good either they're still much better than the Knicks.


----------



## Skins

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The debate of whether or not Melo should play has been discussed up here recently. Eh it really doesnt matter to me IMO as a knicks fan. The ASG is to see the STARS also, and he is one, it is also in NY so it's his town. Probably see him playing a few games in Feb, playing in the ASG and shutting it down for the year


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

based on who I feel deserves it most


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

People have returned there tickets for the O2 game on Thursday :ti Knicks/Bucks is hardly a game to get excited over on a cold January night I am having doubts about going myself


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Deserving.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Someone explain to me how Mo Williams scored 52 points.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*










Another frustrating shooting performance from behind the arc. It's not like they aren't moving the ball around. Distributions are fine, but they can't seem to put the ball in the hoop. Also the free throw shooting wasn't that good. It hasn't been all of that good all season to be honest. This is painful. At least they didn't commit those boneheaded turnovers tonight.

It would be easy to blame the inconsistency from injuries, but this is the Spurs. Every single person on the team has a clear understanding of how to play the system. One man down. Points to another person that knows their role, next man up. All I'm seeing is lackadaisical effort, time to time mind lapses, inefficient shooting ( especially FT's ), and a sense of entitlement. Seems like since they've avenged themselves last year from the 2013 Finals choke, they're kinda half-assing out there. Now it's time to take things seriously. Lost a lot of ground in the West as it is. I was expecting them to pick it up with the Rodeo Road Trip coming up soon, but it's time to kick it into gear NOW. Play. The. Right. Way.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

:fuckthis boogie fouling out cause Chandler flopped.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



₵A$H®;43989769 said:


> Deserving.


you have vucevic in there and the word "deserving". do the magic deserve no defense from him? :jordan


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCKS said:


> you have vucevic in there and the word "deserving". do the magic deserve no defense from him? :jordan


Lol I'm a sucker for his rebounding ability :jordan


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

WARRIORS

:mark:

:curry going _*OFF*_ in that third quarter against Utah. :mark:

30-5. :mark:

Only 1.5 games up on Portland. :faint:

Nevertheless... WARRIORS :mark: :curry :curry2


----------



## charlesxo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



JM's Daddy said:


> Someone explain to me how Mo Williams scored 52 points.


idk, I honesty didn't even know he was still in the league let alone what team he played for.

Setting the team record as well :wow


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Just saw the clip of Lebron pushing Blatt away from the ref :kobe

Not as bad as when he blatantly shoulder bumped Spo but it's still just hugely disrespectful to Blatt. Must have made him feel like shit


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bet Lebron is wishing his talents were still in South Beach so he could bump Spo again. :lelbron2


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

LeBron faps nightly to HASSAN highlights. 

TYLER called up :mark:

Should see plenty of time tonight with Wade possibly out...but...Spo..

BIRCH NEXT?! :mark:

I'm all in for a Bazz, Wade, Ennis, Birch, Whiteside lineup just once this season..


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> Bet Lebron is wishing his talents were still in South Beach so he could bump Spo again. :lelbron2


His talents are still there, just he isn't.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Demar's back. :mark:

Hopefully this helps correct the recent slide, they're a better defensive team with him, and T-Ross has struggled with having to create more since Demar has been out. Hopefully this gives Ross more open looks from 3 and lets him concentrate on the defensive side.

Moving James Johnson back to the bench also makes the 2nd unit more versatile and much better defensively.

Incoming 10 game winning streak imo


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Rose with the half-court shot to end the 1st quarter :wee-bey


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

D Rose with 17 points in the first quarter. He still sucks though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Dwight Howard is currently 7/7 from the free throw line.

This feels newsworthy


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I remember when Biedrins went like 10 months between made FT's


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

What is Houstons record since acquiring Josh Smith, cause they just lost again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Demar da GOD finally back and 20 points :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

:demar

Good game tonight. 

Cash picking Teague over Lowry has me lol'ing pretty hard.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Derrick Rose played great tonight with 32 points. Too bad it was all for nothing since the Bulls lost. :mj2

I swear the United Center is cursed or something since the Bulls do better on the road then they do at home. Bulls really need to clean up their defense and stop letting the opposing team get many offensive rebounds for second chance shots.

Oh, and Noah got injured with a sprain ankle. Just fucking fantastic. :mj2 Hope he's not out for long.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Why are the Bulls so terrible at home? :sadpanda

At least Washington is pretty good, so not much shame in losing to them.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> Why are the Bulls so terrible at home? :sadpanda
> 
> At least Washington is pretty good, so not much shame in losing to them.


At least Rose had a cool highlight with that half court shot to end the 1st quarter :drose

STOP BEING SO GOOD, WIZARDS.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

This is more of an "us being bad at home" issue. 12-9 record at home is unacceptable for a team favored to go far in the playoffs.


----------



## GOON

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

WIZARDS


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wizards look legit as fuck.

Not sure what's up with the Bulls....Butler has regressed. Noah still not Noah...

I dunno.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> This is more of an "us being bad at home" issue. 12-9 record at home is unacceptable for a team favored to go far in the playoffs.


I feel it's complacency. This team is on cruise control right now. They're playing like they've already won with all they hard work they put in last year and earlier in the year. Guess what though. They haven't earned shit yet. They are losing the rebound game on a nightly basis. They take it easy after getting a lead instead of going for the throat. It's like they think they are playing 2K on rookie mode. It ain't rookie mode here for the Wizards though. This is All-Star difficulty right now, and the team needs to step up.

Also. I feel this recent stretch shows just how important Dunleavy has been for the team. His spacing on offense is really missed. That and his defense isn't half bad for his role on the team. Kirk isn't fitting the starting SG role well right now and Jimmy loses some of his advantage when he's shifted over to starting SF. So we really need Dunleavy and McDermott to get healthy and hopefully fill that missing SF role soon.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Dunleavy is insanely better than Snell...so he's definitely missed.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Yeah, they are REALLY getting way too complacent, especially for a team that hasn't been to the Finals recently. They gotta make sure to bring it every night, especially against the under-.500 teams, because beating us at the UC is one of the few highlights those bad teams are gonna have during their season.

God speed Dunleavy.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I guess if we want to look at the bright side, I'd rather my team struggle in January than in May. If Thibs can light the fire under them again and they can overcome this struggle, then it may be worth it in the end. It's still fixable with half a season left.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Yeah, I'm really not that worried yet, just slightly annoyed. Still plenty of time to get shit fixed. Maybe make a trade or something.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wizards had a quality win over the Spurs. The beat the Bulls in United Center again, the NBA should let them play the Hawks there. I think that's the only shot the Wizards have at beating them. Only other shot is if playoff Beal appeared. 

Rose destroying Wall was great. All I need is for the Wizards to avoid the Hawks in the playoffs and they have a shot to come out the east.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Only problem with losing to WAS is losing to WAS again in the playoffs for sure

Any combination of WAS, ATL, TOR, ECF should be good


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I now appreciate just how good Dunleavy really is. Good shooter and not a bad defender as well. Thibs should start Mirotic along with Noah and Pau imo. Keep Jimmy at the two where I think he really flourishes. Plus, Mirotic can shoot lights out and is a good rebounder from the 3, let him do it. Dunleavy and McDermott should make this team way better when they get back.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Sixers are looking to trade Micheal Carter Williams.
http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....rs-exploring-trading-michael-carter-williams/

Are they even trying to rebuild, or are they just tanking for the lolz?


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Arcade said:


> Sixers are looking to trade Micheal Carter Williams.
> http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....rs-exploring-trading-michael-carter-williams/
> 
> Are they even trying to rebuild, or are they just tanking for the lolz?


Sam Hinkie GOAT GM

No team is going to give up multiple first round picks for MCW. They had their chances at the draft and in the offseason. I still think they should keep him and see how he does with Embiid into the mix. MCW had a great game last night however.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wizards have the Bulls number apparently.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Everyone needs to stop with the Wizards praise. Watching them is like a dream that I don't want to end. 

I think I found a way to beat the Hawks, master falconry and kill your prey.

I'm not confident in the Wizards because their best player is John Wall. The starting five is good, the bench is old, the coaching is okay, defense is solid, but the team is stupid offensively. The whole team is old now that I think about it. 

The Wizards are good at two things scoring in paint and from the arc efficiently. These are good things until you look at the attempts. This wouldn't be a huge problem if the Wizards didn't fall in love with the most inefficient shot in basketball the long 2. 

My worst fear is that the Wizards show up and then have offensive lapses. The Wizards shoot a lot of long 2's and aren't good at it, their percentage is below average. I'd feel better if Beal could drive, but he can't and Wall doesn't drive enough. Beal can't shoot a long 2 to save his life. 

I root for a team that lives by the 2 and dies by the 2. Who does that?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wall is love. Wall is life. He's going to take you all to the promise land IMPULSE :tucky


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Boston haven't made a trade in a couple of days, wtf is happening ?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wall is a barrier than confines the team potential. 

I would trade Wall for the Greek Freak, that isn't saying much because I would rather watch Andre Miller play. 

Wizards annoy me so much. Be at the top of the league in 3 point percentage and be at the bottom in attempts. Be in the top 5 at scoring in the paint, be in the bottom third of attempts.

Be top three in mid range shots, but be 15th in percentage. That puts them around 18th in scoring their signature shot.

The fact they're 29th in driving, only ahead of the Knicks. 25th in FTA and 26th in making them is going to lead to the repeat of the Pacers series. They will play defense, compete, and go cold for brutal stretches. 

Saying this is painful because I am asking my team to be like James Harden. I don't want that, this is frustrating.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Boston haven't made a trade in a couple of days, wtf is happening ?





They traded for all new players, no one else to trade.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

WARRIORS

:mark: 

Great home win against the Heat on the second half of a back-to-back, the first half being on the road in Utah. Tough back-to-back on the road in OKC and Houston coming up. Winning just one would be fine.

Good thing the Warriors have came up with Justin Holiday out of thin air, they really needed help on the wing. They would have trouble winning 80% of their games without him. : :curry2 

:mark:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Boston haven't made a trade in a couple of days, wtf is happening ?


Ask and ye shall receive.

*Clippers get:* Austin Rivers
*Suns get:* Reggie Bullock
*Celtics get:* Shavlik Randolph, Chris Douglas-Roberts, LAC 2nd round pick

LMFAO @ the Clippers. They'll also likely have to trade or waive Jordan Farmar to accommodate the extra $1M in salary.

In related news, Ryan McDonough is a goddamn wizard.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RetepAdam. said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> *Clippers get:* Austin Rivers
> *Suns get:* Reggie Bullock
> *Celtics get:* Shavlik Randolph, Chris Douglas-Roberts, LAC 2nd round pick
> 
> LMFAO @ the Clippers. They'll also likely have to trade or waive Jordan Farmar to accommodate the extra $1M in salary.
> 
> In related news, Ryan McDonough is a goddamn wizard.


Jobber trade. :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

What will it take for the Clippers to take being the GM away from Doc? 

At first some of his moves seemed they would be good for a video game. Then they didn't work out, now the moves are just ...

They won't work out.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



JM's Daddy said:


> They traded for all new players, no one else to trade.


They gotta have a great hot dog guy worth something.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

All these teams making trades and stuff, and I'm just sitting here waiting for the Bulls to do something.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> All these teams making trades and stuff, and I'm just sitting here waiting for the Bulls to do something.



Inb4 Bulls trade for LeBron.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Reports out that the Nets are in serious talks and may trade Lopez to the Hornets in a deal involving Lance Stephenson. Not sure how I feel about this for the Hornets.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

If the Nets come away with Biyombo, Zeller or Vonleh in addition to Stephenson, I'll be happy about it. Otherwise... meh.

Also, I would absolutely buy a Bismack Biyombo Nets jersey. :kobe3

Have I mentioned that Ryan McDonough is fucking terrifying? He just traded Shavlik Randolph for Reggie Bullock straight-up. That's a goddamn miracle.


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> All these teams making trades and stuff, and I'm just sitting here waiting for the Bulls to do something.


Don't really think Buls need anything. Maybe could do with another SG or a SF, but then who do you give up to get it?

Bulls just need to step up on defence, get Dunleavy back (McDermott obviously won't be back anytime soon) and keep everyone healthy to build chemistry.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

:lmao at the Thunder

Wouldn't go in the luxury tax to pay Harden but will go in the tax for Brook Lopez


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RetepAdam. said:


> Ask and ye shall receive.
> 
> *Clippers get:* Austin Rivers
> *Suns get:* Reggie Bullock
> *Celtics get:* Shavlik Randolph, Chris Douglas-Roberts, LAC 2nd round pick
> 
> LMFAO @ the Clippers. They'll also likely have to trade or waive Jordan Farmar to accommodate the extra $1M in salary.
> 
> In related news, Ryan McDonough is a goddamn wizard.


Lol Austin Rivers blows. I don't even think his dad Doc make a miracle out of him now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

So Mike Malone is traveling with the Wolves on their road trip.

If Flip steps down and names Malone head coach :banderas


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

he could really help in making Wiggins a lockdown defender. :banderas



i hope flip steps down eventually.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*










Lebron :whoo

No Noah tonight against the Celtics, might not be the worst thing. More minutes for Nikola :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Aaron Gordon's back tonight :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Are we sure Larry Sanders isn't on @ghettoAnthonys fantasy team? :lol


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RetepAdam. said:


> If the Nets come away with Biyombo, Zeller or Vonleh in addition to Stephenson, I'll be happy about it. Otherwise... meh.
> 
> Also, I would absolutely buy a Bismack Biyombo Nets jersey. :kobe3
> 
> Have I mentioned that Ryan McDonough is fucking terrifying? He just traded Shavlik Randolph for Reggie Bullock straight-up. That's a goddamn miracle.


McDonough is pretty awesome. I remember reading the article on him before he was hired. The dude is a young stud. Definitely a guy people need to look at.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Aid said:


> McDonough is pretty awesome. I remember reading the article on him before he was hired. The dude is a young stud. Definitely a guy people need to look at.


Was it that longread on SBNation?

That was pretty good, if you're talking about the one I'm thinking of.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls back on the winning track. Thank you based Rose. :drose


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I miss the defense of Sugar K. Leonard so much. Time to climb back up the West ladder :kawhi


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Westbrook is in god mode right now :mark: :mark: :mark: I'm surprised at how well Waiters is fitting in with the Thunder right now. Reggie Jackson has definitely taken a step back but if he wants to win, he should stay with the Thunder. And if they somehow end up with Brook Lopez, then wow. Watch out for the Thunder.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

That was Spurs basketball! 6 guys in double figures, good defense, and less turnovers. Hopefully with a full healthy squad they can be consistent.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RetepAdam. said:


> Was it that longread on SBNation?
> 
> That was pretty good, if you're talking about the one I'm thinking of.


Yeah. I think that was it. Yeah, it was a good read. 



Chrome said:


> Bulls back on the winning track. Thank you based Rose. :drose


I heard someone called the Boston Fire Department tonight because Rose was on fire.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Aid said:


> I heard someone called the Boston Fire Department tonight because Rose was on fire.


I hear they're still trying to put out the fire. :rose


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Best game the Spurs have played all season. Leonard really does give them that added punch. Keep playing like that and he will get that max deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

THE QUEST FOR THE 8 SEED CONTINUES~!


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Rose was so good :banderas

Actually making those 3s and his PnR with Pau was great

Giving up 58 points in the first half though :fuckedup

lel'd at Noah picking up a tech on the bench in his street clothes


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*






Only Westbrook can make that play lol.

This pretty much personifies the Westbrook character.

What a fucking highlight reel :westbrook2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

knicks are have three less wins than philly and one less than minny who is missing their top two players(although Wiggins>Peko at this point). :ti


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Best game the Spurs have played all season. Leonard really does give them that added punch. Keep playing like that and he will get that max deal.


If Leonard gets a max deal, it won't be from San Antonio.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Pakmen said:


> If Leonard gets a max deal, it won't be from San Antonio.


If he is the future like Pop believes and he produces on the court, the Spurs will give him his contract. There are only 4 players with guaranteed contracts coming back to the Spurs after this season. They'll be able to match any offer sheet for the restricted free agent.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

It's going to be interesting. He definitely deserves big time money, but they can't go under the luxury tax. I don't know the guy, so I can't say what he'll do when the situation arrives. But I legitimately think Kawhi cares about winning way more than the money. The way he carries himself, etc... Very optimistic it'll be an even ground. 

Personally I want them to give him a similar contract like they gave Duncan in the early 2000's. Which would probably be around $11,250,000 over 4 years ( $45 million ).


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

i dont think he should have to sacrifice money on his first big pay day. that's ridiculous.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> i dont think he should have to sacrifice money on his first big pay day. that's ridiculous.


Not disagreeing. That would be pretty selfish from a fans perspective to ask him to do that. It's all up to him whether or not he wants to have a chunky contract in a bigger market. I just don't want to picture him in another uniform.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls vs. Hawks right now. This is gonna be a good one :banderas Was looking forward to the Joakim/Horford matchup but Joakim is out


----------



## Stall_19

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I haven't been paying attention to the standing as I have in the past so it comes as a shock that the Hawks have the best record in the East by 5 games. That's pretty sad.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

sad that you dont realize how great and legit the hawks are? ya, i agree.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Kyle Korver this season has been :tucky

Just absolutely amazing basketball.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls suck. Or are the Hawks just that good?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

hawks are the best team in the east by a WIDE margin.



just like Wiggins is the best rookie in this class, so far, BY A WIDE MARGIN. 


Wiggins: 10/12, 4/4 from 3, 3/3 FTs, 5 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks, and 27 points(only through 3 quarters). :jordan


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



JM's Daddy said:


> Bulls suck. Or are the Hawks just that good?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's both tbh. Hawks are legit and the Bulls just suck at home.


----------



## weProtectUs

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I'd hardly say the bulls suck they were playing minus two of there starters and the Hawks are a legit good team(still wouldn't be my pick to make it out the east but still good)


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The Hornets gutted out a tough win over Indiana without Kemba and Big Al. I am so confused on what to do because we are at a crossroads should we tank or try to make the playoffs and probably get swept in the first round again? It would normally be an easy call but Cho is so bad at drafting we may be better off in finding a steal making the playoffs and picking in the teens.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Hawks about to get that Spurs level of disrespect when they have no starting all stars while having the best record in the conference(and second best in the league).


Some laughable shit right there, but some how Teague/Millsap/Horford are aren't worth starting for a conference they've destroyed. :no:


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> Hawks about to get that Spurs level of disrespect when they have no starting all stars while having the best record in the conference(and second best in the league).
> 
> 
> Some laughable shit right there, but some how Teague/Millsap/Horford are aren't worth starting for a conference they've destroyed. :no:


They don't have any scorers in the Top 30 in the league. That Spurs system is thriving in the East now.


----------



## ABAS

*NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Thibs is going to kill someone. Dude loves his defense and right now he isn't getting any.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> Hawks about to get that Spurs level of disrespect when they have no starting all stars while having the best record in the conference(and second best in the league).
> 
> 
> Some laughable shit right there, but some how Teague/Millsap/Horford are aren't worth starting for a conference they've destroyed. :no:


Horford or Millsap should be starting, yeah. Teague...no. The starting guards in the East should be Wall & Lowry.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I think teague has a fair argument, but Wall and Lowry have been amazing as well.


It's just amusing to me that the Heat got their 3 stars every year simply because of the media and hype and the Hawks will get none because they get no coverage.


Everyone is on the Warriors hype train because the media covers it, the Hawks get nothing. :no:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Well you know it's going to be that ESPN narrative of them haven't been able to get passed the 2nd round of the playoffs. Even though this team is different than every past Hawks team and they had nothing to do with those past failures. 

They will get disrespected, but who cares. They're playing basketball how it's meant to be played. Sooner or later more and more teams will grab a #2 pencil and take notes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> I think teague has a fair argument, but Wall and Lowry have been amazing as well.
> 
> 
> It's just amusing to me that the Heat got their 3 stars every year simply because of the media and hype and the Hawks will get none because they get no coverage.
> 
> 
> Everyone is on the Warriors hype train because the media covers it, the Hawks get nothing. :no:



The only year the Heat ever had their Big 3 all start in the ASG was in 2013 and that was only because Rondo got hurt and with Spo as coach he chose Bosh to replace him in the starting unit. Other than that, it was always Wade & LeBron in the starting unit, Bosh never got voted in.

The Hawks will get at least two all-stars though. Teague and one of Millsap/Horford will at least get in, I think all three should make it but we'll see.

The Warriors have one of the biggest stars in the league and the frontrunner for MVP on their team, have the best record and are a more popular team in general so of course they're going to get more coverage. The Hawks have great players but they don't have any stars (And when I say that I'm talking in terms of popularity) and they're not that popular of a team so go figure.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Teague has been a large part of their success. Career high averages in assist, steals, and rebounds. Along with his 60 TSP. He's still on my all-star list. Absolutely has a case. Korver, Millsap, and Horford all do too.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



Notorious said:


> Wiggins wasn't even the best player on his fucking college team. The only reason he even went 1st is because Embiid got hurt and Jabari refused to play in Cleveland.
> 
> This is guy a that had a bunch of unwarranted hype in high school, underachieved in college, the only thing he's above average at is athleticism and defense (Which is basically a Corey Brewer skillset) yet we're treating him like he's too good to be traded for arguably the best power forward in the league? Give me a break.


Hail Hydra.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

:lmao



tbf, i was hilariously wrong on klay thompson at the start of the season. almost as wrong as noto was there, but ya, klay has been amazing this season. top 2 SG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Canadian: Geek or Psychic? *confirmed as geek* (NBA Thread)*



LUCK said:


> ^exactly. this was one of most highly rated and anticipated drafts of all time. Wiggins went first. That doesnt prove anything, but it shows his value and if Love is really worth that is the question. Honestly if his defense wasnt Harden bad this wouldnt be as hard of a decision as it is. His defense is a terrible liability to have for a team that already has plenty of defensive liabilities.
> 
> why does the whole "if they were in the east" argument always work but "if they were in the west" never holds up. this is off topic, but it annoys me. east teams, and players, always get the benefit of the doubt.


PROPHET.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I think I said Gasol should've been a 6th man before the season started, and he's been like the co-mvp of the Bulls along with Butler.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

@Notorious

Don't want to rub salt in the wounds because you're a fellow team black, but Aldridge > Love :evil


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> tbf, i was hilariously wrong on klay thompson at the start of the season. almost as wrong as noto was there, but ya, klay has been amazing this season. top 2 SG.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm writing on your page that I, too, was completely, utterly wrong about Klay, just like you two guys. 

If people want to see my thoughts on what I consider to be the Warriors' seminal win of the 2014-15 season against the Rockets in Houston the night after taking a tough loss to OKC, visit Magic's page: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/185820-luck.html

Firstly this generates more traffic for Magic's page, not that he needs it, but it's a kind gesture, I think... Secondly, and at this moment more importantly, it saves me from copying and pasting my own thoughts, lol. 

Saw the game at the Twin Peaks bar in the Castro District of San Francisco. Was so awesome seeing the game, and it ended just a few minutes before 7:30, when my first film of the night was going to start up in the Castro Theatre a couple hundred feet away. :mark: Exhilarating experience watching the Dubs win! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I was right about Klay all along, but damn was I wrong about the BEARD. Klay isn't 1B at SG.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

You were ahead of most on both Klay and Draymond, I'd say, *Stax*, so sincerest kudos to you. 

WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Was also the conductor of the FUCK DAVID LEE bandwagon


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

ive been hating david lee since he was a knick. :cudi


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RetepAdam. said:


> Hail Hydra.


Well I wasn't wrong about the first one. Wiggins does not go #1 if Embiid isn't hurt. Thought that was common knowledge.

As far as the other part, for the first month of the season I looked like I was right. But he's developing at a much faster rate than I expected. Oh well, you win some you lose some. Not like I hate the kid so I'm not going to be mad that he's better than I expected.



₵A$H®;44114777 said:


> @Notorious
> 
> Don't want to rub salt in the wounds because you're a fellow team black, but Aldridge > Love :evil


I don't regret anything I said about Love. I still think he's a great player, he's just in a terrible situation right now . Similar to Dwight Howard during his season with the Lakers.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> I don't regret anything I said about Love. I still think he's a great player, he's just in a terrible situation right now . Similar to Dwight Howard during his season with the Lakers.


I still think he's great too. The thing is Love has to be the #1 option on a team in order to maximize. He's a #3 option on the Cavs. He's just isn't gelling well at all. The worst thing about it is you just said it, the situation is terrible. No one on the team seems to respect Blatt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



₵A$H®;44125273 said:


> I still think he's great too. The thing is Love has to be the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] option on a team in order to maximize. He's a #3 option on the Cavs. He's just isn't gelling well at all. The worst thing about it is you just said it, the situation is terrible. No one on the team seems to respect Blatt.


It's not just him, the team isn't gelling well. On offense there's been too much isoing from LeBron, Kyrie & JR/Waiters. On defense we already know that Love & Kyrie aren't good defenders, it doesn't help that LeBron is coasting on that end as well. The team has no identity on either end. It's just been a mess. I don't even think he has to be a #1 option to be effective, not at all. But the Cavs are just a mess, there's not much of any chemistry, just doesn't seem like everyone's on the same page. Hopefully after these new pieces fit in they can get the ball rolling. Time will tell.

Shitting on Love has pretty much become the cool thing to do, especially with Wiggins playing like he has over the last month. Which is stupid because whether the Cavs "win" this deal isn't depend on whether or not Wiggins becomes a superstar.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> tbf, i was hilariously wrong on klay thompson at the start of the season. almost as wrong as noto was there, but ya, klay has been amazing this season. top 2 SG.


Idk, I think you saying you'd rather have Dion Waiters over Klay Thompson is much worse than me saying 19 year old Wiggins is a very flawed player.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> tbf, i was hilariously wrong on klay thompson at the start of the season. almost as wrong as noto was there, but ya, klay has been amazing this season. top 2 SG.


:clap:clap:mark::mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Notorious said:


> Idk, I think you saying you'd rather have Dion Waiters over Klay Thompson is much worse than me saying 19 year old Wiggins is a very flawed player.


that's not all you said brah, there's quotes upon quotes of you dickriding kevin "empty stats" love. :cudi


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

EMPTY STATS.

lel. I love how people pick and choose which players get the term "statpadder" and "empty stats" attached to their name.

Love put up great stats in Minnesota but they never made the playoffs, so he gets called "statpadder" and gets labelled an "empty stats" guy. Meanwhile, Anthony Davis and DeMarcus Cousins continue to have monster statlines while their teams are in the lottery every year but I guess that's ok.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*






Watch out for KG in this one :lmao


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

OKC scored more points in the first half than the Hornets did in OT!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Zayniac said:


> OKC scored more points in the first half than the Hornets did in OT!


Um? I don't get the joke lmfao, a half is 24 minutes? OT is 5 minutes?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

He's saying OKC scored more against ORL in the first half than Charlotte did in the entirety of regulation PLUS Overtime. Except they didn't, Charlotte scored 1 more point. :lelbron

They did score more than the losing team in that game, Indiana.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Got to go to today's WARRIORS game! What a delicious blowout! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:curry KLAY. BOGUT. DRAYMONEYYYYY. D-LEE looking like the old, actually productive David Lee. LIVINGSTON. 

So happy to see James Michael McAdoo get his debut today, and he played so well! 

Ho-hum, just another 43-point win. Ho-hum.

WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



DesolationRow said:


> Got to go to today's WARRIORS game! What a delicious blowout! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :curry KLAY. BOGUT. DRAYMONEYYYYY. D-LEE looking like the old, actually productive David Lee. LIVINGSTON.
> 
> So happy to see James Michael McAdoo get his debut today, and he played so well!
> 
> Ho-hum, just another 43-point win. Ho-hum.
> 
> WARRIORS :mark:



Went to NBA.com to look at who James Michael McAdoo is...got this...

"Sorry, Page Not Found

We apologize for the inconvenience, but the page you are looking for http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_michael_mcadoo/index.html might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable."

:ti


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Must be nice being a Warriors fan lol, 43 point win.

I can't believe the Knicks got a win.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The Cavs are coming together now that they are healthy. I see a nice winning streak on the way for them.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The Knicks have been 1-1, 2-4, 3-9, 4-16, 5-25, and now 6-36. Triangle offense brings square root results. This makes me happy in a way only math can.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



RustyPro said:


> *Must be nice being a Warriors fan* lol, 43 point win.
> 
> I can't believe the Knicks got a win.


To see these words written... The feels are too real. :crying:

:lmao at the square roots record for the Knicks this season, *Aid*. Fabulous. :clap


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Aid said:


> The Knicks have been 1-1, 2-4, 3-9, 4-16, 5-25, and now 6-36. Triangle offense brings square root results. This makes me happy in a way only math can.


7-49 here we go! :mark:


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Aid said:


> The Knicks have been 1-1, 2-4, 3-9, 4-16, 5-25, and now 6-36. Triangle offense brings square root results. This makes me happy in a way only math can.



Cute brah. Taking the top comment from reddits thread on it and using it. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

8-64 please.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Has Thibs lost it, brehs?

I think Pop needs to share his assistant coaches around for the good of the league

Thibs out, Becky Hammon in

:yum:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



JM's Daddy said:


> Cute brah. Taking the top comment from reddits thread on it and using it. :ti
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Is it on reddit too? :lol I saw it on twitter and SBnation.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Aw, *Aid*... Nevertheless glad you brought that to the NBA thread's attention. :lol


----------



## watts63

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Whiteside goes 5 for 5 & then gets hurt. Heat has no damn luck.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Whiteside is from nearby Gastonia, NC and I was really looking forward to seeing him play tomorrow night.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Sugar K Leonard wearing that black sleeve is giving him some unique special abilities :kawhi










Must. Have. Precious.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> Hawks about to get that Spurs level of disrespect when they have no starting all stars while having the best record in the conference(and second best in the league).
> 
> 
> Some laughable shit right there, but some how Teague/Millsap/Horford are aren't worth starting for a conference they've destroyed. :no:


Hawks are the only watchable team in the entire eastern conference and they are a team full of underrated players that play the right way.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Couch Bud doing a phenomenal job with the Hawks, I'd like to think he took some of the Spurs philosophy with him when he left. I was actually kind of upset he left, I expected him to take Pop's place, however mad props.:clap


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Hawks are the only watchable team in the entire eastern conference and they are a team full of underrated players that play the right way.


Bulls, Cavs, Wizards are all watchable. Raptors, not as of late.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

There's now 11 franchises worth at least $1 billion, compared to only 3 a year ago

Lakers
Knicks
Bulls
Celtics
Clippers
Nets
Warriors
Rockets
Heat
Mavericks
Spurs


Silver's got the league in pretty great shape, brehs


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

i dont know how the nets would ever sell for a billion when they have no future. :ti



they're set up for immediate loses, not gains, in their future. although 5 years down the line they might finally be able to start rebuilding. :drake1


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wizards with that poor defense :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

On behalf of IMPULSE, I would like to say: John Wall is an idiot


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Wall is still loved :tucky

Tbf, Beal was the one who went too high trying to defend Westbrook. But Wall still should've went for that charge though :side:


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Hornets beat the short handed Heat. If the Nets lose to the Kings we could land in the eighth seed in the East.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

doesn't cleveland have the heat's pick too since they needed it to give lebron the 6 year deal? :lmao

the one he opted out of after 4 years anyways. :ti


he's still trying to send the heat Ls.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Yes we are fucked in picks. Reason why I want to make a move and I think Riley will. I'll save my ideas for my own head but I believe riles is gonna make a move. Deng will most likely bolt on us this summer and opt out so I think we need to strike first and get something for him once he rids himself of the sniffles. 

Fuck the NBA. I ain't watching heat games no mo til the starting lineup is whiteside birch ennis Wade and Bazz. With TY off the bench.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Mikey Damage said:


> Wizards look legit as fuck.
> 
> Not sure what's up with the Bulls....Butler has regressed. Noah still not Noah...
> 
> I dunno.


Noah playing second fiddle to Pau. Big problem. Noah is the Bulls and they let that washed up fucker Pau swoop right in as the main focus big. Thibs should be ashamed. Am I wrong? I don't watch the Bulls like that but what else can be the answer? I covered this in detail months ago why it would be there downfall. Or one of them.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Beal has been beyond disappointing this season and Wall is struggling offensively. I can't see the Wizards contending if they don't get a viable bench scorer soon.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Joel Anthony said:


> Noah playing second fiddle to Pau. Big problem. Noah is the Bulls and they let that washed up fucker Pau swoop right in as the main focus big. Thibs should be ashamed. Am I wrong? I don't watch the Bulls like that but what else can be the answer? I covered this in detail months ago why it would be there downfall. Or one of them.


Well, the Bulls picked Pau up so he can be that scoring anchor for their frontcourt. But as a consequence, he would be an defensive liability. Completely right about Noah. He's their identity. Which is toughness; being an intimidater. Total opposite of Pau. 






Coach Nick basically explained it all.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I don't mind Pau on the Bulls but he should be the four. Noah playing the four is a joke. He's always been the man in the middle going back to them glory Gaytor days. It just makes sense in every way. I think there's a mental aspect to Noah being moved over that's hindering him this year. If Pau could play "outside" next to Bynum in LA...why not Noah in Chitown?


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Got to attend tonight's WARRIORS game! Swept Houston 4-0 this year! First time in 41 years! David Lee gets to his 10,000th point! :curry being a badass in spite of the Rockets' weak efforts to get under his skin to try to get him ejected from the game. :

BOGUT dominating.

KLAY being automatic and resilient going up against Harden. 

WARRIORS :mark:


----------



## jtbest

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Well let's be real Detroit is alright though does anyone have them beating the Cavs, Bulls, or Wizards in a 7 game series

Heck I'm not even sure they could beat Atlanta, Toronto, or Brooklyn for that matter


Though personally despite the Warriors and Hawks hot starts come playoff time it's a whole new season 

With that being said I got the Cavs over the Thunder in the Finals

I know both teams aren't playing good basketball at the moment though Cleveland had a great win over Chicago not too long ago likewise so did OKC over Golden State and I look for both teams to be dynamite in the 2nd half of the season and threw the playoffs

And don't sleep on the Spurs to repeat either they still are a very solid basketball team


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

You make it seem like that Cavs and Bulls are better teams than the Hawks :kobe

The Cavs will be lucky if they win their first round series, and it's not even possible for them to beat a team like the Hawks or Wizards (same goes for the Bulls with those 2).


----------



## jtbest

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Stax Classic said:


> You make it seem like that Cavs and Bulls are better teams than the Hawks :kobe
> 
> The Cavs will be lucky if they win their first round series, and it's not even possible for them to beat a team like the Hawks or Wizards (same goes for the Bulls with those 2).


Well the Cavs are still learning to play together they have way too much talent with Love, Irving, and James and yes I do believe the Cavs are a better team then the Hawks

I can't see the Hawks beating the Cavs 4 out 7 games period, they are a great regular season team no doubt though I don't feel that they can win a playoff series against Cleveland or Chicago 

Like I said the playoffs are a whole new season and usually the best regular season team doesn't win the title, what the Hawks have done so far is impressive though with that being said I'll be more impressed if and when they win a playoff series beat a team 4 out of 7 times even if it is a team like Indiana or Brooklyn


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Love and Lebron play the same position, show horning Lebron in to the 3 or Love in to the 5 does not make them a title contender. They are a mess, and Blatt is gone after this season. Their season is over already.

The Hawks are a team, the Cavs are a mashup of pieces that don't fit at all.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

It was all good about a week ago. How did the Wizards lose to the Thunder at home? Life isn't fair. The Wizards beating the Thunder at home was an annual event.

Thank you Notorious. John Wall is an idiot. The problem with the Wizards is that Beal hasn't taken a next step from the playoffs and they don't have a closer. Anytime the game is close and Wall has it in his hand I cringe. All he does is hold on to the ball and shoot an awful jumper.

I'm mad. I'm over the backcourt. Wall should stop crying about free throws, if you want more attempts drive. You won't get any calls shooting the abomination you called a jumper, as no one in there right mind would foul you shooting.

The analyst need to shut up about Ibaka being in the paint and his jump shooting. It's like they don't watch Ibaka play. Ibaka is mechanical, has low basketball iq, awful hands, and can't dribble. His best weapon is shooting. Now the Thunder need to get him more involved, but they can do that running the pick and roll and allow him to shoot his mid range more. The guy is a shooter, everyone should get over it. The Thunder won't have a post game unless they trade for one.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



jtbest said:


> Well the Cavs are still learning to play together they have way too much talent with Love, Irving, and James and yes I do believe the Cavs are a better team then the Hawks
> 
> I can't see the Hawks beating the Cavs 4 out 7 games period, they are a great regular season team no doubt though I don't feel that they can win a playoff series against Cleveland or Chicago
> 
> Like I said the playoffs are a whole new season and *usually the best regular season team doesn't win the title*, what the Hawks have done so far is impressive though with that being said I'll be more impressed if and when they win a playoff series beat a team 4 out of 7 times even if it is a team like Indiana or Brooklyn


yes they do. :kobe

no 5th seed is winning the title


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

the warriors just have the rockets number :jose


----------



## jtbest

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> yes they do. :kobe
> 
> no 5th seed is winning the title



Hahaha no true at all about regular season record and yes they are a 5th seed now though is still a lot of basketball yet to play

And back in 99 the Knicks won the East from the 8th seed so you can never count anybody out

I actually hope this Cavs Hawks series happens and you know what I'd take Cavs in 6 at worst at best in 5


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

cavs would have no answer for horford down low imo. lebron would obviously have his but i'd still take atlanta due to them having a significantly better defense.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Batum's first good game of the season happened last year, let's give his useless ass a round of applause. 

WARRIORSSSSSS @ Deso :mark::mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade

LOL

I still don't respect the Hawks, they're gonna have to show me something in the playoffs. 

BTW, in a seven game series, I don't think the Hawks can't beat us (Bulls)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

ANDDDDD Kobe tore his rotator cuff...


----------



## Joel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



CHIcagoMade said:


> LOL
> 
> I still don't respect the Hawks, they're gonna have to show me something in the playoffs.
> 
> BTW, in a seven game series, I don't think the Hawks can't beat us (Bulls)


You say that like the Bulls have shown anything in the play offs.



Notorious said:


> ANDDDDD Kobe tore his rotator cuff...


:sad: I guess that's his career done? Or is he planning on playing next year?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I don't think his career is done. I definitely think they'll shut him down for the season but I expect him to be back next year


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



jtbest said:


> Hahaha no true at all about regular season record and yes they are a 5th seed now though is still a lot of basketball yet to play
> 
> And back in 99 the Knicks won the East from the 8th seed so you can never count anybody out
> 
> I actually hope this Cavs Hawks series happens and you know what I'd take Cavs in 6 at worst at best in 5


mind showing me how many teams have won the title outside of the top 3 in the league in the history of the league?


i'll help, starting from that 1999 championship:

99 Spurs-1st seed 
00 Lakers-1st
01 Lakers-2nd
02 Lakers-3rd
03 Spurs-1st
04 Pistons-2nd
05 Spurs-2nd
06 Heat-2nd
07 Spurs-3rd
08 Celtics-1st
09 Lakers-1st
10 Lakers-1st
11 Mavs-3rd
12 Heat-1st
13 Heat-1st
14 Spurs-1st

You have no argument. The Atlanta Hawks are a much better team, top from bottom, with much better coaching and defense. The defense and coaching isn't going to change, so the only real chance the Cavs have against the Hawks is if Horford or someone else major on their team goes down with injury again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

95 Rockets won the title as a 6 seed btw


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

that's called an outlier in statistics when every other piece of data falls under the same standard deviation.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I'm aware.

I don't think the Cavs win the title or come out of the East without significant improvements on defense. They've looked better since the Mozgov trade though, I'll give them the credit for that.

As of now, I would not take the Cavs over the Hawks in a 7 game series. Could that change by April-May? Wouldn't rule it out. But for right now the Hawks are the better team and it isn't even up for debate


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Kyle Lowry in the all star game :mark:


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

LOWRY. 

not sure if bosh ever started an all-star game while he was a raptor so this is significant :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

http://www.sportsnet.ca/basketball/nba/raptors-guard-lowry-named-2015-all-star-starter/

I had a lot to do with this because I wore a "vote kyle " button for a day.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

*West Starters*
Stephen Curry
Kobe Bryant
Anthony Davis
Blake Griffin
Marc Gasol

*East Starters*
Kyle Lowry
John Wall
Carmelo Anthony
Lebron James
Pau Gasol

I expect Kobe to be replaced by James Harden here or even Klay Thompson. Really surprised that the fans actually got the guards right for the East. Gasol brothers :mark:


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Harden should replace Kobe easy. Klay has been awesome and a huge part of the Warriors success, but Harden is a legit MVP candidate. 

It would be a borderline travesty if Harden wasn't given the nod


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Jamjam22 said:


> *West Starters*
> Stephen Curry
> Kobe Bryant
> Anthony Davis
> Blake Griffin
> Marc Gasol
> 
> *East Starters*
> Kyle Lowry
> John Wall
> Carmelo Anthony
> Lebron James
> Pau Gasol
> 
> I expect Kobe to be replaced by James Harden here or even Klay Thompson. Really surprised that the fans actually got the guards right for the East. Gasol brothers :mark:


Considering Kerr will be coaching the West, I'd say it's a lock that Thompson will replace Kobe in the starting lineup

I think the only two the fans got completely wrong were Kobe & Melo


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chip Kelly said:


> Harden should replace Kobe easy. Klay has been awesome and a huge part of the Warriors success, but Harden is a legit MVP candidate.
> 
> It would be a borderline travesty if Harden wasn't given the nod


you clearly haven't seen the warriors shit kicking the rockets lately.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



LUCK said:


> you clearly haven't seen the warriors shit kicking the rockets lately.


Sure I have, but that doesn't change the fact that Harden has had a better individual season than Klay


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

i still don't even like klay that much, but his defense is much better and i'll take his actual game over harden's flops any day of the week. :draper2


as in klay will make for the more entertaining all star.


don't tell me you don't want curry/klay/durant out there at the same time, making the TRUE splash bros.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Its not even really kinda close.

Yeah Klay is much better defensively, but he's a 2nd option averaging 21 3 and 3. 

Harden is a 1st option averaging 27 , 6 and 7. Those are MVP numbers. He deserves to start.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

magic :haha

never gives harden credit for anything. @Chip don't forget 2 steals and a block.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Harden hasn't even been bad defensively this year. Obviously Klay is the superior defender but Harden's held his own on that end this year


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Aldridge undergoing surgery on ligament tear in his thumb, out 6-8 weeks


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls are firing on all cylinders tonight. :mark:

It seems like Rose calling out the team may have worked.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Aid said:


> Bulls are firing on all cylinders tonight. :mark:
> 
> It seems like Rose calling out the team may have worked.


Yeah Rose should just keep calling them out. Seems to work.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Klay doesn't do anything better than Harden.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Spurs playing like they don't give a shit, no hustle. My buddy says they are playing with no heart this year. I have to agree with him. Bulls playing like they want it.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

We all know the Spurs don't try until the end of February.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Why does Thibs always leave his starters and key bench players in the game for so long? Give us more Cameron Bairstow, c'mon!


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Let the inconsistent shooting and lack of discipline commence.

At least JaMychal Green getting some minutes now. The bench should've replaced everyone in the 2nd qtr tbh. Pitiful performance.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Good win from the Bulls against the Spurs tonight. Rose driving in constantly and the Bulls upping their defense was really encouraging to see. That 3rd quarter explosion was awesome to see and I would love it if they could keep this performance up from now on.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bieber the god got Lowry in the ASG?


BIEBER THE GOD.


WE THE NORTH. :drose


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The Clippers are currently destroying the Nets.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*











:dahell


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Still need to watch the Bulls game, hopefully the team meeting they had will get things back on track :mark:



> Kobe Bryant @kobebryant 39m 39 minutes ago
> This is what happens when I pass too much! #ShoulderShock thank u all for ur thoughts and prayers #team @DrinkBODYARMOR @Lakers #oneluv


Good to see Kobe in good humour and providing lels :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

rockets need a win after that ass whooping by the warriors










james harden to go off tonight


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets need a win after that ass whooping by the warriors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james harden to go off tonight


They kissed their season goodbye when they signed Josh Smith.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Arcade said:


> They kissed their season goodbye when they signed Josh Smith.


i think your right :mj2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I'm still scared of Houston. Not as much as I was before, but still. Not going to lie and say I would be happy to see them in the playoffs. 

Thunder vs Hawks
Bulls vs Mavericks
Lakers vs Spurs ( unfortunate because of Kobe's injury, but this game should still be competitive ).
Rockets vs Suns

One of the better nights of basketball.

EDIT: Scratch that competitive part out for this one. The game just doesn't feel the same without Kobe's influence. Btw, I love Baynes. I wish he would get 15+ minutes more consistently.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



> DEFCON 4: Landed Deron Williams for Favors, Devin Harris, a 2011 unprotected first-rounder (no. 3 overall: Enes Kanter) and another protected first-rounder (2013: no. 21, Gorgui Dieng).
> 
> DEFCON 3: Landed soon-to-be free agent Gerald Wallace for expirings and a top-three protected first-rounder in 2012 (no. 6 overall: Damian Lillard … egads!).
> 
> DEFCON 2: Landed Joe Johnson and Joe Johnson’s Crazy Contract for some expirings, Houston’s 2013 first-rounder (no. 18: Shane Larkin, who was traded to Dallas), Brooklyn’s 2017 second-rounder, and Atlanta’s right to swap first-rounders in 2014 and 2015 (uh-oh).
> 
> DEFCON 1: KG, Pierce and Jason Terry for Wallace’s contract, some expirings, Atlanta’s first-round pick in 2014 (no. 17: James Young), unprotected first-rounders in 2016 (yes!) and 2018 (YES!), and Boston’s right to swap first-rounders in 2017 (YESSSSSS!!!!!!).


:ti


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Don't look now, but the Knicks have won 3 in a row.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

I hope the Hawks make it 21 straight before playing the Warriors in early February. That would be incredible.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

The Lakers' starting lineup tonight was downright sad. I'm a sad fan. I'll go back to YouTube now and watch highlights of when we were good.


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Tony Wroten torn ACL :mj2


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Klay Thompson is not human. He just scored 37 points in a quarter :mark:


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Bulls won again, beating another tough Texas team. :drose 

Now watch them lose to the mediocre Heat at home. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*










Thompson and those heat checks.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Son of Anarchy


----------



## Basel

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

That was the most incredible quarter of basketball I've ever seen. Holy shit. Klay Thompson is a baaaaaaad man.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Klay Thompson scored 52 pts.........


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*

Klay Thompson outscored the Kings by himself by 15 points in the 3rd.


----------



## Chip Kelly

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Dashing® said:


> Tony Wroten torn ACL :mj2


This is legit heartbreaking. He was really breaking out this year and had low key been outplaying MCW.

I hate to see shit like this happen to promising young PGs, hopefully he rebounds fully and can get back on track


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Klay just went out and put an all time performance.


Should have shrugged. :jordan


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Killer Klay :sodone


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I just saw it. I just saw NBA--nay, sports--history. 

I was at Noir City XIII in San Francisco and intentionally kept myself spoiler-free. I recorded the game with my DVD recorder. I sat down and watched the game. I watched the Third Quarter. The Historic Third Quarter.

What's funny is that the first half of the game was absurdly ugly by this season's Warriors' standards. Klay took over, though. As said above, he's a_ baaaad _man. :mark:

Klay... by gawd, Klay... The stats... *Magic* going through it all on my page...

Pure joy. What can you say? Except... Klay. 

:bow :bow :bow









:sodone :sodone :sodone

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Also: Rudy Gay wanting out of the game was kind of funny, after Josh Smith wanted a second technical from the refs in the Warriors' last game on Wednesday night against Houston. Players don't want to stay in the game against the Warriors. :mark:


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

*Klay in that third quarter :krillin :done :sodone :dead3*


----------



## Allur

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Not a half bad performance by Klay there.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Probably about time we got a Klay Thompson smiley, if we don't have one already.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: It's because you're Klay*






:sodone


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Aldridge is going to play through his thumb injury.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I turned the Warriors / Kings game off at Halftime. I could go back on League Pass and watch it but that's not the same.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Someone on Reddit uncovered the fact that Chad Ford has been retroactively editing his old Big Boards to make it look like he had players who turned out to be good ranked higher and players who turned out to be busts ranked lower.

http://deadspin.com/espns-chad-ford-has-been-retroactively-editing-draft-bo-1681631642

Here's the whole Reddit thread: http://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments...s_years_after/

I was going to crack a joke about how you'd think if he was doing this kind of shit, he'd at least go back and change his low grade on Marc Gasol. Then I went back and looked. *18th*. Get the fuck out of here.

You'd think he'd have been a little more complimentary toward a team that snagged the 18th-best prospect on his Big Board with the 48th pick.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

^Chad Ford's always been a goof, so that's not too surprising.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Oh, and here are his 2007 rankings, cached from August 2007, courtesy of a fine gentleman on Reddit.

https://web.archive.org/web/2007083...om/nbadraft/draft/tracker/rank?draftyear=2007

Moved Up
-Joakim Noah: #9 to #4 
-Thad Young: #13 to #6
-Rodney Stuckey: #15 to #7
-Spencer Hawes: #14 to #12
-Rudy Fernandez: #25 to #14
-Tiago Splitter: #19 to #17
-Marc Gasol: #36 to #18
-Glen Davis: #23 to #19
-Carl Landry: #63 to #20 (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
-Wilson Chandler: #28 to #21
-Daequan Cook: #26 to #22
-Ramon Sessions: #37 to #23
-Arron Afflalo: #32 to #24
-Jared Dudley: #30 to #25
-Aaron Brooks: #45 to #29
-Kyrylo Fesenko: #42 to #34
-Dominic McGuire: #43 to #40

Moved Down
-Yi Jianlian: #4 to #10
-Corey Brewer: #6 to #9
-Jeff Green: #7 to #8
-Brandan Wright: #8 to #13
-Al Thornton: #10 to #15
-Nick Young: #12 to #16
-Sean Williams: #20 to #26
-Jason Smith: #17 to #27
-Javarris Crittenton: #18 to #28
-Josh McRoberts: #27 to #30
-Morris Almond: #22 to #31
-Acie Law: #16 to #32
-Petteri Koponen: #29 to #33
-Marco Belinelli: #24 to #35 (lol)
-Gabe Pruitt: #21 to #36
-Everyone from #33 to #62 was moved down 1-3 spots due to players passing them on the board
-Derrick Byars: #31 to #47

I'd have to imagine this is a fireable offense, no?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hassan Whiteside has been really damn impressive. Good on the boards and has good anticipation for blocking shots. Great upside. He's going to be a really good rotating player on that Heat team.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Of course we'd be down to the Heat at home in the 4th after beating the Spurs and Mavericks. This team can never give a full effort against the garbage teams. :no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

@Joel Anthony

We need that Hassan appreciation post :banderas


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Heat are not _that_ bad Chrome :lol. If they can get more bench production and bring they're 'A' game on defense every night, they can be a threat to anyone. Especially if Wade is feeling it like he was today. Health is just the main concern for him.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA 14/15: Detroit rising out of the tank race*



Chrome said:


> Bulls won again, beating another tough Texas team. :drose
> 
> Now watch them lose to the mediocre Heat at home. :mj2


Fucking Chrome, you jinx. :mj2

To give credit where credit is due, the Heat outplayed the Bulls. Hassan Whiteside was a blocking machine out there.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hassan Whiteside: I'm really just tryna get my NBA 2K rating up 

LOOOL..

Monster stat line, 14 pts, 13 boards, 12 blocks.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I regret that post. :lol

Was kinda joking though, didn't think they'd ACTUALLY lose to them. Thibs needs to pull a Jedi mind-trick on the team that makes them think they're playing the Spurs every night or something.


----------



## Tony

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I blame it on the sleeve jerseys. :side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

*If Klay doesn't make the All-Star team it is a fucking travesty.*

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...ay-thompsons-record-breaking-37-point-quarter






*The Splash Brothers for dynamic duo of the decade :drose*


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Whiteside :sodone

Bulls :no:

Always when I get a chance to watch live :no:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *If Klay doesn't make the All-Star team it is a fucking travesty.*
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...ay-thompsons-record-breaking-37-point-quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Splash Brothers for dynamic duo of the decade :drose*


Now that Kobe's out, he has a chance.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

His coach might put him on the team :hmm


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The Cavs continue their roll but I have a feeling the game coming up with Detroit will be tough for them.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Stax Classic said:


> His coach might put him on the team :hmm


He should make it regardless. Whether it's him or Harden starting it doesn't matter, the both of them deserve to be on the team.


----------



## watts63

*Re: It's because you're Klay*


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I hadn't watch that Klay video till now. Wow, if he doesn't get on the all star team, that's a joke. That was the most amazing thing I've seen. 

And it was against my home town team.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RustyPro said:


> I hadn't watch that Klay video till now. Wow, if he doesn't get on the all star team, that's a joke. That was the most amazing thing I've seen.
> 
> And it was against my home town team.


It's going to be a tough cut.

If Klay gets in, LMA or Durant is probably out.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Considering LMA is playing with a torn ligament right now, he 'll decline playing in the ASG anyways.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Kemba is out for awhile with knee surgery, crap.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Joel said:


> Whiteside :sodone
> 
> Bulls :no:
> 
> *Always when I get a chance to watch live *:no:


Please watch tomorrow night. :side:


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



DesolationRow said:


> Please watch tomorrow night. :side:


You don't need me to watch, for the Warriors to smash the Bulls.


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

just realized korver is shooting .531 from deep :deandre


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Curry, Klay and Korver in the 3pt contest :banderas 

I'm going with former Sixer brethren Korver


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Inb4 Bulls beat GSW short handed, but they can't beat the Heat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Just saw the NBA top plays from the other day, Anthony Davis is fucking amazing. When is his contract with NO up?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RustyPro said:


> Just saw the NBA top plays from the other day, Anthony Davis is fucking amazing. When is his contract with NO up?


If the Pelcs don't sign him to an extension prior to next season, he'll be an restricted free agent in 2016 ( July ).


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



JM's Daddy said:


> Inb4 Bulls beat GSW short handed, but they can't beat the Heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I wouldn't count on it


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Champ said:


> just realized korver is shooting .531 from deep :deandre


For real?

He's posting the most efficient scoring season since Wilt Chamberlain. That's not even hyperbole.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

LeBron and Kyrie went off tonight to combine for 70 in their seventh straight win.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



JM's Daddy said:


> Inb4 Bulls beat GSW short handed, but they can't beat the Heat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You were saying....

Klay with the in and out shot, really wanted 2OT


----------



## Tony

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

BULLS with a great win over the Warriors! :mark:

Even though he had a lot of shot attempts and had 11 turnovers and only 1 assist, Rose made the big shot in overtime to get the Bulls the W :drose


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Warriors went ice cold from distance in the 2nd half and OT. Almost hilariously bad shooting for the best three-point-shooting team.

EDIT: Congrats to all of the Bulls fans, though. *Chrome*, *StraightEdgeJesus*, *El Conquistador*/*FLEX*, *TAR*/*Stiffy*, *Aid* and all the rest of ya. Chicago had the better team tonight.


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Incredibly entertaining game. Just loved it. Fantastic hustle tonight for Chicago. Both teams were short-handed, and they still put on a fantastic match. That Kirk steal and three at the end of regulation though. :wall


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Klay took a really awkward looking floater, mainly because he doesn't take them...

He usually pulls up and shoots it or he finished the drive... I guess he got scared to get blocked??


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Pakmen said:


> I wouldn't count on it




BOOM SHAKA LAKA.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Congrats Bulls, you beat a team starting Marcus fucking Speights at center in 2014


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Bulls need to get more comfortable with Mirotic in crunch time. He was clearly the freshest player on the court for pretty much the entirety of overtime, and they just stationed him in the corner and played iso ball and jacked up 3s. They were really lucky to come away with a win.

Fun as hell game, though.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



JM's Daddy said:


> BOOM SHAKA LAKA.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh well can't win them all

Rose going 13-33 on 4-12 3 pt shooting is laughable though. Who gave him permission to jack up that many shots, and threes for that matter? With 1 assist and 11 turnovers? L O L


----------



## peep4life

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Read somewhere that it was the first time in history someone scored 30+ points, had 10+ turnovers and only 1 assist.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Stax Classic said:


> Congrats Bulls, you beat a team starting Marcus fucking Speights at center in 2014


We gonna act like the Bulls weren't starting Kirk Hinrich & Tony Snell?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

We gonna act like I didn't call the Bulls beating GSW?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Notorious said:


> We gonna act like the Bulls weren't starting Kirk Hinrich & Tony Snell?


I'll be honest, I had no idea Kirk was even still in the league, let alone starting. Thought he went overseas like 5 years ago.


----------



## JM

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Does Tony Snell still have Shaun Livingston levels of tight cornrows? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



JM said:


> Does Tony Snell still have Shaun Livingston levels of tight cornrows?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, he got a haircut.


----------



## JM

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

That's a shame. RIP cornrows. 

Leonard keeping the fight alive.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Kyrie going ham. he's got 50 right now.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I don't really follow the NBA or basketball in general. But occasionally, I chime in and give credit when it's due. Kyrie carried the Cavs tonight. What a fucking performance.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The Cavs have finally gelled together, in other words, ECF here they come.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The Hornets looked like I thought they would without Kemba. Its going to be a long six weeks.

Can we add Kyrie to the thread title?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

rockets beat the mavs :durant3






this mavs fan is salty :lel:lel:lel


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Thread Title: It's because you're Kyray.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Presented without comment: http://townofloveokc.publishpath.com


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Smfh at Boogie being snubbed once again




Spoiler: All-star reserves already leaked



East: Jeff Teague, Paul Millsap, Al Horford, Jimmy Butler, Kyrie Irving
West: Kevin Durant, Russell Westbrook, LaMarcus Aldridge, Klay Thompson, James Harden


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Say what you want about how he plays, but having Harden as an reserve is why it's hard to take that seriously. He's arguably a front-runner for MVP.

EDIT: And Korver might be a bigger snub. At least he'll be in the 3pt contest. Speaking of which, I'm lovin the way it looks with him, Curry, Thompson, Reddick, Matthews & Belinelli. The dunk contest might be good this time around. Greek Freak, Oladipo, Lavine, and Plumlee are all solid dunkers. Hopefully it won't turn into a snooze-fest. Just wish one of these years LeBron would join.

LeBron, Wall, Westbrook, & Griffin would be the dream show.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Durant making the ASG is :lol Dude's not even played half the games so far


----------



## peep4life

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hopefully Lillard replaces Kobe. Can't believe he didn't make the team. Blazers are one of the best teams in basketball and get one all star while OKC has two.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I want to see Demarcus get it over Lillard :ti

Lillard's rage will be endless on the court and a thing to see


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



₵A$H®;44671785 said:


> Say what you want about how he plays, but having Harden as an reserve is why it's hard to take that seriously. He's arguably a front-runner for MVP.
> 
> EDIT: And Korver might be a bigger snub. At least he'll be in the 3pt contest. Speaking of which, I'm lovin the way it looks with him, Curry, Thompson, Reddick, Matthews & Belinelli. The dunk contest might be good this time around. Greek Freak, Oladipo, Lavine, and Plumlee are all solid dunkers. Hopefully it won't turn into a snooze-fest. Just wish one of these years LeBron would join.
> 
> LeBron, Wall, Westbrook, & Griffin would be the dream show.


I don't really think Korver's a snub. I don't think individually he's having a better season than any of the reserves picked over him. And considering Wade is most likely going to sit out the game, Knight should be 1st in line as a replacement over him as well IMO.

LeBron's time has passed. I have no interest in seeing a 30 year old LeBron in the dunk contest, if he was going to do it he should've done it in his first run in Cleveland when he was at his peak in athleticism. And fuck Griffin and his rigged contest win back in 2011. I'm as far as the field for this year, I think LaVine will put on a show but I'm skeptical about the other three.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Giving up nearly 60 points to a Kobe-less Lakers team. :no:

This team's defense has been a real letdown this year.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The Lakers will probably blow it.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



₵A$H®;44671785 said:


> Say what you want about how he plays, but having Harden as an reserve is why it's hard to take that seriously. He's arguably a front-runner for MVP.
> 
> EDIT: And Korver might be a bigger snub. At least he'll be in the 3pt contest. Speaking of which, I'm lovin the way it looks with him, Curry, Thompson, Reddick, Matthews & Belinelli. The dunk contest might be good this time around. Greek Freak, Oladipo, Lavine, and Plumlee are all solid dunkers. Hopefully it won't turn into a snooze-fest. Just wish one of these years LeBron would join.
> 
> LeBron, Wall, Westbrook, & Griffin would be the dream show.


Korver's the frontrunner to take Wade's spot. Brandon Knight is reportedly also in the mix.

In the West, it's Lillard, Cousins or Conley for the Kobe spot.



Notorious said:


> I don't really think Korver's a snub. I don't think individually he's having a better season than any of the reserves picked over him. And considering Wade is most likely going to sit out the game, Knight should be 1st in line as a replacement over him as well IMO.


Could not disagree more.

Brandon Knight is having a solid season and is maybe the 10th best PG in the NBA right now. Kyle Korver is having a historic season and is one of the main offensive catalysts for the team with the most wins in the NBA.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Korver or Knight will get in now with Wade hurt with Knght getting the nod in my opinion.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Notorious said:


> I don't really think Korver's a snub. I don't think individually he's having a better season than any of the reserves picked over him. And considering Wade is most likely going to sit out the game, Knight should be 1st in line as a replacement over him as well IMO.
> 
> LeBron's time has passed. I have no interest in seeing a 30 year old LeBron in the dunk contest, if he was going to do it he should've done it in his first run in Cleveland when he was at his peak in athleticism. And fuck Griffin and his rigged contest win back in 2011. I'm as far as the field for this year, I think LaVine will put on a show but I'm skeptical about the other three.


Agree to disagree. 51, 53, & 92. He's having a great year offensively. I'd say he's equally made an impact regarding the Hawks success just as much as Teague, Millsap, & Horford. I just want that whole Hawks team to be in there tbh :lol

I see where you're coming from with LBJ, but I still rather have 30 year old LeBron over pretty much everyone. Yeah he's not explosive as he used to be, but he can still bring the house down. The main thing is he's a megastar. Just with his presence alone the event would be 10x better. Everyone's eyes would be glued, wondering what's he going to do. Even if he messes up on a dunk, the crowd would still be engaged. That's what makes the spectacle IMO.

Lel. Blake's dunk was legit. Don't hate :tucky










I already picked Lavine as the winner. I hope he can pull off some sort of free throw jumpstart.








RetepAdam. said:


> Korver's the frontrunner to take Wade's spot. Brandon Knight is reportedly also in the mix.
> 
> In the West, it's Lillard, Cousins or Conley for the Kobe spot.


Either one of them three for the West would be fine. Can't be wrong with no one.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

^you have awful taste in dunks if you think that was insane or great. he jumped over the hood of a car, lots of players could do that.


lebron isn't even that good of a dunker nor fancy dunker. he's been in a dunk contest before, he was lame and awful in it.


cousins snub is tragic, fuck these coaches. i dont understand how durant gets in over him while not even playing half the games. people say we can fix the voting by letting coaches vote and this is the shit they put in, it's just an awful all around system.


i agree with the korver snub btw, his numbers aren't gaudy but the spacing provides and his shooting is legendary. the guy is the best role player you can have in the nba right now with how it's running and what's popular and no one does it better than korver.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

http://espn.go.com/nba/allstar2015/story/_/page/5-on-5-150129-2/snubs-surprises-all-star-reserves


espn gives me great lols. you gotta read their justifications as to why certain players should and shouldn't have made it, as in they brought up a bunch of their madeup stats as the reasons why: WARP/RPM/etc :ti


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RetepAdam. said:


> Korver's the frontrunner to take Wade's spot. Brandon Knight is reportedly also in the mix.
> 
> In the West, it's Lillard, Cousins or Conley for the Kobe spot.
> 
> 
> 
> Could not disagree more.
> 
> Brandon Knight is having a solid season and is maybe the 10th best PG in the NBA right now. Kyle Korver is having a historic season and is one of the main offensive catalysts for the team with the most wins in the NBA.


That's not exactly a fair comparison considering PG is the deepest position in the NBA while SG is the weakest. It's a hell of a lot easier to stand out at SG than it is at PG.

And Knight's been the best player on a team that most didn't think would be anywhere near the playoffs. Even after injuries to Jabari and a meltdown from Larry Sanders he's been the main piece in managing to still keep the Bucks competitive. And it's not like Knight is an inefficient player either, he's shooting almost 90% from the FT line and over 40% from 3. Korver's having a great year but I'd take Knight over him.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

sorry I thought the All-Star game was for STARS, not ROLEPLAYERS. Korver is not a snub, yeah he provides shooting and spacing, no he's not the sole reason for their wins, just a big part of it. Teague/Horford/Milsap all made it, we don't need the whole Hawks squad on there.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

If Jimmy Butler belongs, than Korver belongs, talk about role players


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Stax continuing to rack up those silly posts in this thread.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Pakmen said:


> sorry I thought the All-Star game was for STARS, not ROLEPLAYERS. Korver is not a snub, yeah he provides shooting and spacing, no he's not the sole reason for their wins, just a big part of it. Teague/Horford/Milsap all made it, we don't need the whole Hawks squad on there.


If the All-Star Game is for STARS, Kyle Korver is more of a STAR than Brandon Knight is right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Cousins replaces Kobe to be in all-star game.


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

and he trolls clay travis in the process

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...troll-writer-predicting-he-would-get-arrested


----------



## seabs

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

*Paul over Lillard and Durant over Cousins? :drake3

Korver is probably borderline depending on your criteria but fuck he'd be fun in the All Star Game. Him going off on 3s h2h with Steph/Clay :woo Not saying he's more deserving than any of the names that made it (besides Carmelo) but god Korver would be so much more fun in the All Star Game than Bosh for instance.*


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Champ said:


> and he trolls clay travis in the process
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...troll-writer-predicting-he-would-get-arrested




:ti Clay donating 5K to take the heat off him.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Whiteside has 15 rebounds, with 6 minutes left in the 2nd. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

those sullinger 3's are a big problem. dude just doesn't learn.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Chico, how about DAT TURNER


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Stax Classic said:


> Chico, how about DAT TURNER


he's OK for fantasy because of his usage rate, but in real life, ugh... guy is a disaster to watch. celtics have the WOAT starting backcourt, but the bench isn't bad at all. smart is looking better, and better with every game, maybe he isn't gonna be the "bust" i said he would. hopefully i never actually said he would be a bust, but got a bad feeling that i did. and thornton is an nba caliber shooting guard. he should be splitting all 48 minutes with young.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Motiejunas had a huge night. 26 and 12 on 11/16 shooting in a win over Boston.

Also, Atlanta shot 71% in the fourth quarter against Portland. :lmao


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

What do you guys think about Shaw throwing his team under the bus? I don't think a coach should do that under any situation.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Seeing as Karl was fired over disagreement over the direction of the team, not surprising.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Zayniac said:


> What do you guys think about Shaw throwing his team under the bus? I don't think a coach should do that under any situation.





Stax Classic said:


> Seeing as Karl was fired over disagreement over the direction of the team, not surprising.


These two things are entirely unrelated.

Shaw's starting to air out the dirty laundry, which means he probably doesn't last beyond the end of the season. (Shocking, I know.) I don't hate it, though. This team needs a kick in the ass. Whether this creates a spark that inspires the team to rally together or a spark that burns the whole thing down, I don't know. Probably the latter. Either way, it's probably a good thing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

tbf, shaw was given a team totally unfit for what he wanted to do and has been unfit for what he needed the last two years. the team is built for karl's system, not the one shaw wanted to bring in.


they also have a lot of mismatched parts. lawson is a really good player at least.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Bulls suck now. I feel the bandwagon getting smaller.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



LUCK said:


> tbf, shaw was given a team totally unfit for what he wanted to do and has been unfit for what he needed the last two years. the team is built for karl's system, not the one shaw wanted to bring in.
> 
> 
> they also have a lot of mismatched parts. lawson is a really good player at least.


Meh. It's a problem when Ty Lawson is your best player.

Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Wiggins aggressiveness tonight :banderas

Going AT LeBron. You can tell how badly he wants to shit on him


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

RAPS with back to back OT wins on the road :lowry


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Pistons win the Josh Smith bowl~!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Charlotte is leading Denver 62-30 at halftime in Denver? :what


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Thunder need to get their shit together


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

scott brooks ut


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Noah Vonleh has arrived! 

10 points and 7 rebounds in 16 minutes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

"I love a big stage," Wiggins said. "I love playing in the spotlight. A lot of fans. Big crowd."




anyone want to call him passive or a bust now? :kobe3


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

OKC probably wish they still had J̶a̶m̶e̶s̶ ̶H̶a̶r̶d̶e̶n̶ Kevin Martin.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

OKC probably still wishes they had Shawn Kemp


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I just wish Wiggins wasn't in Minny, oh well he'll go to the Raptors eventually.


----------



## watts63

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



watts63 said:


>


This.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Pakmen said:


> I just wish Wiggins wasn't in Minny, oh well he'll go to the Raptors eventually.


:mark:

Watching Raps games stresses me out, man they pissed away 2 twenty point leads and end up in OT both times. Lucky they didn't blow it. Casey needs some new plays instead of Isos.


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Since Magic asked, my current top 5 at each position:

PG: Curry, Paul, Lillard, Teague, and Westbrook
SG: Harden, Thompson, Ellis, Wade, and Butler
SF: Durant, LeBron, Melo, Leonard, and Gay
PF: Davis, Aldridge, Griffin, Duncan, and Millsap
C: Cousins, Howard, Horford, M. Gasol, and Vucevic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA 14/15: The games don't count yet*



Nymeria said:


> PG: CP3, Westbrook, Dragic, Curry, Conley(best two way PG in the league imo)
> SG: Demar, JJ, Harden, Lance, Monta
> SF: Lebron, Melo, Durant, George, Leonard
> PF: davis, love, griffin, la, millsap
> C: Dwight, Noah, Marc, Horford, Cousins
> 
> 
> Not ranking Rose/Kobe because they've been gone too long.
> 
> No slight to Parker, incredibly efficient and effective PG, but his D is trash and Spurs passing system could function without him, obviously not as good but it wouldn't break. I also just love the array of dribbling moves that Dragic utilizes when attacking and his ability to create and attack effectively. I think he did a great job of turning around the Suns offense. Lillard might be my other choice as he's amazing as well. The top 3-8 PGs are quite interchangeable depending on who you like and what playstyle you prefer. Conley is Rubio on defense with an actual offensive ability that isn't limited to passing. considering his lack of offensive options over the years, I think he's done a rather impressive job of running that offense.
> 
> Wade looks done and although Lance can be wildly inconsistent I'd take his tough D over Wade. Beal might make the jump this year too.
> 
> SF are fairly obvious.
> 
> PF: Millsap is by far and away the most underrated PF in the league and has been for quite some time. He never seems to get any credit for his consistently awesome work and he got it done last year with Horford out. Dirk is the best stretch four in the league, but I think I'd take Millsap at this stage of their careers.
> 
> C: Kind of hypocritical for me to rank Horford after saying i wont rank Rose/Kobe, but he wasn't exactly out with leg injuries. He's a monster on offense, solid on defense, and makes the hawks a far more competitive team. I'm huge fan of Cousins, but I think Horford simply makes his teammates around him better while being more efficient on offense.





Notorious said:


> *I don't think Millsap is better than Dirk even at this stage of their careers. Underrated and underpaid, yeah. But I still think Dirk is the better player for now. And the way I see it, until Rose & Kobe come back and show they can't play at that high level anymore then they remain highly ranked for me.*
> 
> Anyway, the Magic just gave Vucevic an extension for 4 years, $53 mil. Fair contract for both sides IMO.



:drose



we should revise these now that it's halfway through the season because why not.


PG: Westbrook/Curry/Lowry/Conley/Wall(you bet your ass you dont see CP3 on there)

SG: Harden/Klay/Butler/Demar/Dragic(I prefer him over Monta now, tbh)

SF: Lebron/Melo/Durant/Leonard/Gay(leonard is hurt, so ya)

PF: LA/Griffin/Millsap/Davis/Zbo

C: Cousins/Horford/Marc/Noah/Dwight


lets even go for most overrated/underrated

Underrated PG: Knight(or Teague, although he's an all star so eh)

Overrated: CP3

Underrated SG: Wesley Mathews(shout out to Tyreke too as he's been way better this year)

Overrated: Joe Johnson()

Underrated SF: Deng

Overrated SF: Parsons

Underrated PF: Dontas Montijuanas(i cant spell his name, the rockets PF)

Overrated PF: Ibaka

Underrated Center: Roy Hibbert(simply because people shit on so much while ignoring his still amazingly great defensive abilities, vuc and whiteside both could be it as well but they're still young and rather unknown)

Overrated: Dwight. He isn't a superstar or at least what he once was or even close to that.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

^ Donatas Motiejunas UDFK

Conley is so good. _Very_ underrated. He deserves more props.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

*PG*: Curry/Paul/Westbrook/Wall/Lillard - *Honorable Mention*: Uh, there's too many.
*SG*: Harden/Klay/Wade/Butler/Mathews - *Honorable Mention*: Derozan/Korver/Oladipo 
*SF*: LeBron/Durant/Carmelo/Leonard/Hayward - *Honorable Mention*: Gay/Evans/Tobias
*PF*: Davis/Aldridge/Duncan/Griffin/Millsap - *Honorable Mention*: Bosh/Dirk/Pau
*C:* Cousins/Marc/Howard/Horford/Vucevic - *Honorable Mention*: Noah/Whiteside (srs)

(These are all in order)


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I can't believe I forgot Wall, Derozan, Hayord, Bosh, Dirk, and Pau. We are truly living in a great year for the NBA guys. There are so many great players that it's crazy. We all need to enjoy this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

i remembered pau/dirk, their defensive play just isn't where it needs to be for them to be considered the top. they're also both role players at this stage of their careers.


and bosh has been a let down this year imo.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

1: Curry, Lillard, Paul, Westbrook, Wall Lillard has made FAR too many huge shots to be lower
2: Harden, Klay, Monta, DeMarr, Matthews
3: Durant, Lebron, Leonard, Heyward, Korver Sorry Melo
4: Aldridge, Davis, Millsap, Griffin, Draymond
5: Cousins, Marc, Horford, Noah, Deandre


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

PG: Curry, Westbrook, Wall, Lillard, Conley
SG: Harden, Thompson, Wade, Butler, Matthews
SF: LeBron, Durant, Leonard, Hayward, Korver
PF: Davis, Aldridge, Duncan, Millsap, Nowitzki
C: Cousins, Marc, Horford, Howard, Vucevic 

When really take the time and think, it's literally impossible to list the point guards. Too deep.

Underrated: Mike Conley, Jeff Teague, Ryan Anderson, Hassan Whiteside, Tyson Chandler
Overrated: Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, Carmelo Anthony, Kevin Love, Chris Bosh


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

lowry getting some srs disrespect in these rankings. :side:


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

PG: Curry, Westbrook, Paul, Lillard, Conley
SG: Harden, Thompson, Butler, Derozan, Ellis
SF: Durant, Lebron, Melo, Leonard, Hayward
PF: Davis, Aldridge, Griffin, Millsap, Duncan
C: Cousins, M. Gasol, Horford, Howard, Vucevic

PG was definitely the hardest one to rank. Not sure why you guys are ranking Wall in the top 5 when he doesn't have a consistent jumper. Don't see enough Derozan on people's list as well. Leaving Wade off the SG list was difficult but he's been hurt a lot and those 5 guys are legit better than him right now unfortunately. Glad to see some people recognizing Hayward since the kid can ball. The Jazz are a way better team with him in the lineup. Was thinking between Duncan and Z-Bo for the 5th PF spot but Duncan is more consistent. Plus, he's doing this at his age? Wow. Howard being hurt has been a real problem for the Rockets but imo, Vucevic is almost a better Center than Howard. If Vucevic had any shot blocking ability, he'd probably be 3rd or 4th on this list.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

HES BACK TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Notorious

*It's because you're Klay*

If we're going based on how they've looked so far this season

PG - Curry/Russ/Lowry/Lillard/Paul
SG - Harden/Klay/Butler/Wade/Monta
SF - LeBron/Durant/Melo/Leonard/Hayward
PF - Davis/Aldridge/Griffin/Millsap/Z-Bo
C - Gasol/Boogie/Horford/Duncan/Vucevic

Most Underrated PG - Conley
Most Overrated PG - Rondo

Most Underrated SG - Wes Matthews
Most Overrated SG - Bradley Beal

Most Underrated SF - Gordon Hayward
Most Overrated SF - Chandler Parsons

Most Underrated PF - Motiejunas I guess
Most Overrated PF - Kevin Love

Most Underrated C - Nik Vucevic
Most Overrated C - Dwight Howard


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Notorious said:


> If we're going based on how they've looked so far this season
> 
> PG - Curry/Russ/Lowry/Lillard/Paul
> SG - Harden/Klay/Butler/Wade/Monta
> SF - LeBron/Durant/Melo/Leonard/Gay
> PF - Davis/Aldridge/Griffin/Millsap/Z-Bo
> C - Gasol/Boogie/Horford/Duncan/Vucevic


Imagine if those who were first mentioned were your starting 5 and the second people mentioned were another starting 5 and so on. Who would win?

Team #1 
Curry, Harden, Lebron, Davis, Gasol
- Definitely the best team on here. Solid all around. At this rate, Pau can just stay on the block and go for tip-ins while Lebron and Davis handle the rebounds. Then you have the two frontrunners for MVP right now in Curry and Harden.

Team #2 
Westbrook, Thompson, Durant, Aldridge, Cousins
- Can give Team #1 a run for their money I'm sure. 

Team #3 
Lowry, Butler, Melo, Griffin, Horford
Would be fun to watch this team as they'd hustle every time. Lowry and Butler would be the heart of this team imo while the rest will follow suit. No way Anthony gets 20+ shots in this team.

Team #4 
Lillard, Wade, Leonard, Millsap, Duncan
- Underrated but I think they may be the weakest team. Probably the best defensively though. Lillard is decent, Wade has been great before, Leonard is a stud on D, Millsap works well with team defense, and Duncan can protect the rim pretty well.

Team #5 
Paul, Monta, Gay, Z-Bo, Vucevic
Lots of moving parts here that will be interesting to see if they work together right. I can see Vucevic benefiting a lot with point guard like Paul working with him. Paul and Z-Bo will be the leaders of this team while the 3 others guys follow suit and do their jobs by scoring and rebounding since we know what to expect from Paul and Z-Bo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I think it would be pretty close between the 1st and second team but the 1st team is the best one


----------



## Headliner

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hawks are 40-8 and still will be bounced out by the 2nd round discuss.


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

conley and wall aren't better than :lowry


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Since Magic asked me to make a list. :side:

PG: Curry, Lillard, Westbrook, Paul, Lowry 
SG: Harden, Butler, Thompson, Ellis, Wade
SF: James, Durant, Leonard, Anthony, Gay
PF: Davis, Aldridge, Griffin, Duncan, Millsap
C: Cousins, Howard, Horford, M.Gasol, Noah


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Time for Canadian's list:

PG: Curry, Westbrook, Lowry, Lillard, Conley
SG: Harden, Thompson, Butler, Ellis, Matthews
SF: LeBron, Durant, Carmelo, Hayward, Gay
PF: Davis, Aldridge, Griffin, Milsap, Duncan
C: Cousins, Gasol, Horford, Vucevic, Howard


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

*PG*
1. Steph Curry
2. Chris Paul
3. Russell Westbrook
4. Damian Lillard
5. John Wall

No Disrespect: Kyle Lowry, Mike Conley.

*SG*
1. James Harden
2. Klay Thompson
3. Jimmy Butler
4. Dwyane Wade
5. Kyle Korver

No Disrespect: Wesley Matthews.

*SF*
1. LeBron James
2. Kevin Durant
3. Carmelo Anthony
4. Kawhi Leonard
5. Draymond Green

No Disrespect: Gordon Hayward, Rudy Gay.

*PF*
1. Anthony Davis
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Tim Duncan
4. Blake Griffin
5. Kevin Love

No Disrespect: Paul Millsap, Zach Randolph.

*C*
1. Marc Gasol
2. DeMarcus Cousins
3. Al Horford
4. Tyson Chandler
5. Dwight Howard

No Disrespect: Chris Bosh, DeAndre Jordan.

------

I limited the honorable mentions to guys who I could have easily put in the Top 5. It's tough to not even mention guys like Jeff Teague (a.k.a. Firsto Lasto), Dirk Nowitzki, Pau Gasol, Al Jefferson and Nikola Vucevic, but I had to draw the line at some point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Wall blowing it late in the game again fpalm


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

RIP streak Atl


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hornets with an impressive win in Washington without Kemba!


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RetepAdam. said:


> *PG*
> 1. Steph Curry
> 2. Chris Paul
> 3. Russell Westbrook
> 4. Damian Lillard
> 5. John Wall



one of the reasons i didn't have paul in my top 5, and nowhere near my second best, is because the team ran better with him hurt last year. Griffin played better and made the team around him better. CP3 racks up stats, but they don't translate nearly as well as they used to and honestly the way he runs their offense these day hurts due to much he controls the ball and all the bad shots that come as a result of it. 

you can't say you hate kobe's game and how he dominates the ball and then say you like CP3's game when he does the exact same thing, but rather than shooting for himself one of his teammates ends up shooting a brick.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

So are we still saying that OKC makes the playoffs?? They've had plenty of time to recover from their start and injuries, and we're just a little over the halfway mark of the season at this point and they're sitting behind Phoenix and New Orleans in the standings.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Interesting to see some of you put guys like Draymond Green & Kyle Korver on your lists. Obviously they're both good players but top 5 at their position? Idk if I'd go that far. To me they're both role players that happen to be playing on teams that are practically perfect for their skillsets. I'm not sure if Kyle Korver is having a season like this on any other team in the league (Other than probably the Spurs for obvious reasons). Same thing with Draymond, the Warriors are basically the perfect team for him where they have the personnel to minimize his weaknesses and maximize his strengths. I'm not sure if you put Draymond on a random team in the league, say Charlotte, that he's having a season like this.

As far as the Thunder, they seemed poised to take over the 8th seed until Durant got hurt the 2nd time. They haven't really been able to get something consistent going since then.


----------



## JM

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Since it's the cool thing to do right now:

PG - Westbrook, Curry, Paul, Lowry, Wall
SG - Harden, Butler, Wade, Klay, Ellis
SF - LBJ, Durant, Leonard, Melo, Korver
PF - Davis, Blake, LMA, Pau, Millsap
C - Marc, Cousins, Duncan, Horford, Howard


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

How far Millsap has come makes me :mcgee1 for Nick Fazekas' career. Those two going at it in college was :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hornets sign Elliot Williams. He seems like a player that would light it up in the D-League and be a bench player in the league and by bench I mean rot on it not actually contriubte.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I don't like that they're planning to expand the All-Star rosters. I feel like people SHOULD be snubbed. It's a big "u just ain't good enough work harder ya bish" in your face. Plus, the Eastern Conf sucks.


----------



## xDD

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

PG. Curry, Paul, Westbrook, Lillard, Wall.
SG. Harden, Klay, Butler, Dragic, Ellis. 
SF. James, Durant, Leonard, Melo, Hayward.
PF. Davis, Aldridge, Randolph, Griffin, P.Gasol.
C. M.Gasol, Cousins, Horford, Duncan, Vucevic.

Underrated: D.Motiejunas, J.Teague, P.Millsap, A.Horford, R.Gobert, A.Bogut and this season C.Paul.
Overrated: R.Westbrook, D.Lillard, D.Howard, D.DeRozan, C.Anthony, R.Rondo.

About C.Paul, he have best +/- stats in Clippers and one of the best in the league. How the fuck Clippers is better without him?

About Lillard and Westbrick. I doesn't like "playmakers" who doesn't even trying to create a shot for a teammates. 42% FG and ~5 asists for Point Guard is bad.

Great post on reddit.


> ....saying that CP3 shouldn't have been taken over Lillard? Saying that CP3 hasn't been CP3 this year? What a load of crap.
> 
> 2014-2015
> 46 GP, 34.4MIN, 47.2FG%, 39.6(3)FG%, 89.1FT% 4.7 RPG, 9.7APG, 1.9SPG, 2.2TPG, 17.5 PPG.
> 
> All this in 34 minutes of playing time. How is that not amazing? He's 6th in Win Shares, 6th in Wins Produced, and the only PG that leads him is Stephen Curry.
> All I can say is I'm disappointed in the TNT crew. I hold them in high regards, but I think they're too influenced by the "PPG" aspect. Chris Paul is a point guard. He's their facilitator. Should he be punished for doing his job? Taking less shots, passing first, rebounding well, and playing less minutes to ensure health over the long regular season? No, he's playing amazing. And if it wasn't for Stephen Curry's spectacular season, he would be starting for the West.
> But that's just my two cents.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

:ti advanced stats.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Cousins just loafing around on defense while the Kings got shit on, does this guy ever play D or put effort in? Every time I see him he's got hands on his knees and hunched over.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RustyPro said:


> Cousins just loafing around on defense while the Kings got shit on, does this guy ever play D or put effort in? Every time I see him he's got hands on his knees and hunched over.


It's like their only objective that game was "Don't let Klay go off" oh well at least they succeeded at that.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RustyPro said:


> Cousins just loafing around on defense while the Kings got shit on, does this guy ever play D or put effort in? Every time I see him he's got hands on his knees and hunched over.


It was both comical and pathetic watching Cousins simply take one defensive assignment after another off last night. Warriors postgame coverage politely skewered him for it afterward and rightly so. 

Not that I'm complaining too vociferously about it. :curry2


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Somebody should add up our positional top 5's :side:


----------



## Xile44

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Derozan very salty for that Flagrant. Would love to see Raptors vs Nets again in the playoffs


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

This Bulls team right now. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Xile44 said:


> Derozan very salty for that Flagrant. Would love to see Raptors vs Nets again in the playoffs


was about to tell you that you should play for a lottery pick, then I remembered it'll belong to atlanta anyway :hayden3


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Stax Classic said:


> Somebody should add up our positional top 5's :side:


Ask and you shall receive. Assuming everyone posted their lists in order, I gave a player 5 points for being ranked 1st, 4 for being ranked 2nd, and so on...

PG - Stephen Curry, Russell Westbrook, Chris Paul, Damian Lillard, Kyle Lowry
SG - James Harden, Klay Thompson, Jimmy Butler, Dwyane Wade, Monta Ellis
SF - LeBron James, Kevin Durant, Carmelo Anthony/Kawhi Leonard (tie), Gordon Hayward
PF - Anthony Davis, LaMarcus Aldridge, Blake Griffin, Paul Millsap, Tim Duncan
C - DeMarcus Cousins, Marc Gasol, Al Horford, Dwight Howard, Nikola Vucevic


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Westbrook- 45 points, 6 assists, 6 rebounds, 1 steal, 1 block... beast.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Everyone hopping on the #Donutwagon . About time Motiejunas got some damn respect. :kobe8


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

No deficit is too large for the Dubs to overcome.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Chrome said:


> This Bulls team right now. :kobefacepalm


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

There's a rumor going around that the Mavs had a huge lead early on in tonight's WARRIORS game. :hmm:



Zayniac said:


> No deficit is too large for the Dubs to overcome.


:mark: :mark: :mark: (Y) (Y) (Y) :curry :curry :curry

51 points for STEPH. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

So, have you guys just not gotten many opportunities to watch Marc Gasol play, or...?


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

norris :ti

https://vine.co/v/OFHiLBvgzB6


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

J.R. Smith has been playing great since he joined the Cavs. I always give him a hard time, but he's really came along. He fits right it for them.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The Hornets beat the Wiz again. I admit when Kemba went down I thought we were dead in the water.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

i didnt put my rankings in order, but oh well.



i've had donatas on my fantasy team forever. didn't even drop or consider dropping him when jones got back either, i love that chubby fuck. he's helped the rockets a lot when they've had injuries to both howard and jones and i honestly think he'll stay the starter with the way he's played. he's great at getting boards, he can knock down threes, and he's a better defender than jones.



RustyPro said:


> Cousins just loafing around on defense while the Kings got shit on, does this guy ever play D or put effort in? Every time I see him he's got hands on his knees and hunched over.





Pakmen said:


> It's like their only objective that game was "Don't let Klay go off" oh well at least they succeeded at that.





DesolationRow said:


> It was both comical and pathetic watching Cousins simply take one defensive assignment after another off last night. Warriors postgame coverage politely skewered him for it afterward and rightly so.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining too vociferously about it. :curry2


ut


he's on a hopeless organization that continues to shuffle their PF, coaches, general managers, and front office consistently while doing everything in their power to not improve whatsoever. he got along with malone and was actually playing good defense under him, not to mention they were winning under him. then they fired him, replaced him with corbin, and he's probably finding it hard to care to play hard for a team that has literally zero hope. the owner is a dumbass and they fired a coach that was actually decent and had potential for a guy that was hopeless on the utah jazz while failing to develop kanter whatsoever.



curry hardly used to play with the most intense defense ever when the warriors were bottom feeders/middle of the pack, so you guys should know about players taking assignments off when their team is struggling. :kobe


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> i didnt put my rankings in order, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> i've had donatas on my fantasy team forever. didn't even drop or consider dropping him when jones got back either, i love that chubby fuck. he's helped the rockets a lot when they've had injuries to both howard and jones and i honestly think he'll stay the starter with the way he's played. he's great at getting boards, he can knock down threes, and he's a better defender than jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut
> 
> 
> he's on a hopeless organization that continues to shuffle their PF, coaches, general managers, and front office consistently while doing everything in their power to not improve whatsoever. he got along with malone and was actually playing good defense under him, not to mention they were winning under him. then they fired him, replaced him with corbin, and he's probably finding it hard to care to play hard for a team that has literally zero hope. the owner is a dumbass and they fired a coach that was actually decent and had potential for a guy that was hopeless on the utah jazz while failing to develop kanter whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> curry hardly used to play with the most intense defense ever when the warriors were bottom feeders/middle of the pack, so you guys should know about players taking assignments off when their team is struggling. :kobe


Granted, everything you say about the Sacramento organization is completely true, but if he's going to simply take some defensive assignments off he should at least try to look less obvious about it, haha. Seriously, though, he should suck it up and try to play his best anyway, demoralized by the Kings' ownership's moves or no. 

Curry was just a flatout borderline defensive liability as recently as two years ago. One thing I'll give Mark Jackson as a coach, he at least helped to instill a new defensive culture for the Warriors, which is admittedly an extremely important building block toward the success they are experiencing now, and Curry always seemed to try his best. He just wasn't a very good defender. Now he's vastly improved. 

Cousins definitely needs a better environment, though, I completely agree with that... I'd say Marc Gasol is the very best overall C in the NBA today but Cousins is definitely one of the best, and were he motivated he could be so much better.


----------



## Notorious

*It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> i didnt put my rankings in order, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've had donatas on my fantasy team forever. didn't even drop or consider dropping him when jones got back either, i love that chubby fuck. he's helped the rockets a lot when they've had injuries to both howard and jones and i honestly think he'll stay the starter with the way he's played. he's great at getting boards, he can knock down threes, and he's a better defender than jones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's on a hopeless organization that continues to shuffle their PF, coaches, general managers, and front office consistently while doing everything in their power to not improve whatsoever. he got along with malone and was actually playing good defense under him, not to mention they were winning under him. then they fired him, replaced him with corbin, and he's probably finding it hard to care to play hard for a team that has literally zero hope. the owner is a dumbass and they fired a coach that was actually decent and had potential for a guy that was hopeless on the utah jazz while failing to develop kanter whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curry hardly used to play with the most intense defense ever when the warriors were bottom feeders/middle of the pack, so you guys should know about players taking assignments off when their team is struggling. :kobe



I don't get the comparison. It's not like Curry didn't try, he just wasn't good.

There is no excuse for Cousins to "take possessions off". Yeah it sucks that Malone got fired but oh well. He's not the first good coach that was unjustly fired and he won't be the last. Cousins is doing the same shit that everyone criticizes Melo for


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

curry himself said he never tried hard enough or put enough effort in on that end. people dont tried as hard on defense on shitty teams, rondo even admitted it. you don't "vastly improve" on defense in a few years, it's an effort thing and making a committment on that end, curry wasn't trying as hard on defense when they weren't playing well, so the comparison is fair. he didn't just go from awful to decent because someone told him to do this or that.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

All about conservation. 10,000 miles of going all out in all facets wears a lot more tread off the tires than 10,000 miles of choosing your spots.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Rondo didn't try as hard on defense because Bradley carried the load, and that goes back to when Pierce & KG were still here.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

KARL PLS

NO SKILES PLS


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

WARRIORS VS HAWKS, BIGGEST MATCH UP OF THE REGULAR SEASON THUS FAR


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

So hyped for this Hawks vs. Warriors game. Glad I get it on TV. :mark:


----------



## Arcade

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Best in the East vs Best in the West. :mark:


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Oh man. Kyle Korver is so hot. #SoHomo


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> i've had donatas on my fantasy team forever. didn't even drop or consider dropping him when jones got back either, i love that chubby fuck. he's helped the rockets a lot when they've had injuries to both howard and jones and i honestly think he'll stay the starter with the way he's played. he's great at getting boards, he can knock down threes, and he's a better defender than jones.


His post game is also kind of absurd. I was high on him going into the 2011 Draft, but watching him in Summer League that year was kind of a 'holy shit' moment for how good he has the potential to be.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The Cavs were due for a loss but the Pacers?


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Raps overcoming that god awful first quarter and sticking it to the Clippers :mark: 

Demar was close to a triple double but James Johnson was da real MVP


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

AD beat the buzzer with a ridiculous 3. I'm heartbroken.

Westbrook was in God mode with 48 pts (15/28 career high) 11 asts 9 rbds and 4 stls. He showed up his gigantic balls by sinking 3 FTs with 1.2 seconds left in the 4th to tie the game. And It wasn't enough.

KD missed two potential game winners. Waiters/Perkins/Jackson were a combined -30 while on the floor.

That (contested) buzzer beater from Davis was his first made 3 pointer of the season.

The refs screwed the Thunder with horrendous calls all night long including two non existent goaltends, a ludicrous collective technical foul and missing the 1 000 flops of Anderson.

Yeah, It was that kind of night. It's so painful to be a Thunder fan these days.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I know there were a lot of people who predicted the Heat struggling this year, but I definitely wasn't one. I thought we had enough to be in the upper half off the conference. and at was knowing Wade would okay half the year. Bosh just isn't taking over like he should be. He should be taking a lot of shots and forcing his way to 30'and even a 40 here and there especially when Wade is out. 

Think Riles is going to clean up a lot of dead weight along with a few valuable assets before the deadline. Deng should have a good market and with his opt out clause it'd be wise to make a move while we can still cash in on his situation. It'd be nice to get some draft picks, as were pretty hampered in the next few upcoming drafts as far as giving picks away. Ive said it 100 times..I'd rather go young the rest of the year anyway. Bring the whole Skyforce to South Beach.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Nice win for the Bulls tonight, although they had a little help with Davis' injury. Hope he's okay.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Horrible loss by Charlotte @ Philly.

MKG means so much to our defense it is not even funny.


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Bros. There's a dude in this bar here wearing a Wiggins jersey. Just high five him. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Blake Griffin is out indefinitely after getting surgery to remove a staph infection from his elbow.

I guess Lillard will get his all-star spot after all


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Blakes a puss-y


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

R.I.P Clippers.


i think last year was their best chance to get it done and they didn't get close. paul is only getting older and this team isn't getting any better with all their cap already spent. they peaked in the second round and that is why LA will always belong to the lakers. :kobe3


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Amazing how quickly Doc Rivers ran this team into a brick wall.

Turned Eric Bledsoe, Caron Butler, Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas-Roberts, Jordan Farmar, a first-round pick and a second-round pick into J.J. Redick and Austin Rivers. Signed Spencer Hawes for 4 years, $22 million, only to bury him in the rotation. Drafted Reggie Bullock as a 3-and-D guy to help bolster the wing. Never let Bullock off the bench. Drafted C.J. Wilcox a year later to be a 3-and-d guy to help bolster the wing. Played Wilcox even less. Traded Bullock and a draft pick to get his son, who the Sixers were literally trying to give away.

The Clippers have a fucking *six-player rotation*, and it's equal parts Doc the GM's fault and Doc the coach's fault. I can't hold it against Doc that the Clippers traded away a ton of future draft picks before he took over, but he hasn't helped matters by: drafting the same player two years in a row and never giving either guy minutes; not making any effort to trade back into the draft; not even trying to bring in young guys in training camp or on 10-day contracts. It's like he doesn't realize that the Clippers' rotation hasn't been quite good enough and that depth is super important.

Oh, and best of all... the Clippers owe Boston their 2015 first-round pick, which they traded for the right to hire Doc.


----------



## TAR

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Bloody hell. Chicago are so trash on the road. I've never seen a team this inconsistent in my entire life. Beat Pelicans by 30+, lose to Orlando. 

Shocking stuff.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

D Rose has more assists than points in this loss to the magic. He done. Time to retire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TAR

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Well this is awkward :evil


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Pau. :banderas


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

WTF. I turn on ESPN and see the scrolly thing at the bottom say "Bulls beat Magic thanks to 7-0 run." I was like, lol dumbasses meant Magic beat Bulls. Checked the score and the Bulls won. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

LMFAO.

Way to go, guys.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

It's kinda sad that I'm more worried about the Kings game this upcoming week than the Cavs game.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hornets with back to back big losses. We are so not a playoff team just stay in the lottery one more year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RetepAdam. said:


> Amazing how quickly Doc Rivers ran this team into a brick wall.
> 
> Turned Eric Bledsoe, Caron Butler, Reggie Bullock, Chris Douglas-Roberts, Jordan Farmar, a first-round pick and a second-round pick into J.J. Redick and Austin Rivers. Signed Spencer Hawes for 4 years, $22 million, only to bury him in the rotation. Drafted Reggie Bullock as a 3-and-D guy to help bolster the wing. Never let Bullock off the bench. Drafted C.J. Wilcox a year later to be a 3-and-d guy to help bolster the wing. Played Wilcox even less. Traded Bullock and a draft pick to get his son, who the Sixers were literally trying to give away.
> 
> The Clippers have a fucking *six-player rotation*, and it's equal parts Doc the GM's fault and Doc the coach's fault. I can't hold it against Doc that the Clippers traded away a ton of future draft picks before he took over, but he hasn't helped matters by: drafting the same player two years in a row and never giving either guy minutes; not making any effort to trade back into the draft; not even trying to bring in young guys in training camp or on 10-day contracts. It's like he doesn't realize that the Clippers' rotation hasn't been quite good enough and that depth is super important.
> 
> Oh, and best of all... the Clippers owe Boston their 2015 first-round pick, which they traded for the right to hire Doc.


The bledsoe stuff is the worst. you're in LA and you're scared of paying a guy that's going to be great and could potentially play well alongside griffin as your future 2 stars. 


rivers is easily the most overrated person that isn't an actual player in sports. 


and clippers are going to be forced to pay DJ even more in the off-season when he isn't even good enough to play in crunch time because of his free throws. :lmao


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Damn. The Clippers are in big trouble. Everyone on their team that matters is hurt. Looks like they'll be playing Matt Barnes at the 4 more often and that's still not a good lineup for them. When Hawes is in at the 4, you can count him out on rebounding. So basically, the only guy in the paint who tries to rebound is Jordan. They're a mess right now. Griffin getting hurt just exposes them even more. Doc needs to stick to coaching right now. Right now, I think they're the team who falls out of the playoff picture to give OKC a playoff birth.


----------



## Notorious

*It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> The bledsoe stuff is the worst. you're in LA and you're scared of paying a guy that's going to be great and could potentially play well alongside griffin as your future 2 stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rivers is easily the most overrated person that isn't an actual player in sports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and clippers are going to be forced to pay DJ even more in the off-season when he isn't even good enough to play in crunch time because of his free throws. :lmao



I was actually surprised that Doc traded Bledsoe. I thought for sure that Doc was gonna keep him and start him at SG next to CP3 like he did with Rondo & Bradley.

As far as their playoff hopes. Let's just say I hope they go on an extended losing streak :jordan 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> The bledsoe stuff is the worst. you're in LA and you're scared of paying a guy that's going to be great and could potentially play well alongside griffin as your future 2 stars.


Bledsoe's a damn good player, but I don't know how great he would have been alongside CP3 and Griffin, and the combo of him and Blake probably would never be good enough to contend for a title.

That having been said, the return they got for him was awful in hindsight, and the fact that DeAndre Jordan's development has pretty much stalled is keeping them from going anywhere. You can't tear things down and remodel your roster with much ease when you have $50+ million invested in three players. They turned the closest thing they had to a dollar in spending money into a quarter and a dime. Then they tossed that dime in the fountain.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

i think everyone knew what they got for bledsoe was awful at time as well, it's not entirely hindsight considering everyone saw what he was capable of when he given an opportunity(kind of a risk like harden was though since he was never a star).


i just think GM Doc is bottom 5 in the league and he's very much overrated as a coach as well.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Jamjam22 said:


> Right now, I think they're the team who falls out of the playoff picture to give OKC a playoff birth.


OKC needs to be focusing on surpassing the Pelcs and Suns before thinking about playoffs. That's if Scott Brooks stops with his ISO's and allowing hero ball and start drawing up actual plays for the team. They can only go so far with Durant and Westbrook's sheer talent.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> i think everyone knew what they got for bledsoe was awful at time as well, it's not entirely hindsight considering everyone saw what he was capable of when he given an opportunity(kind of a risk like harden was though since he was never a star).


There's a little bit of revisionist history there. People thought Bledsoe would be good, but he's exceeded expectations in Phoenix. I don't think anyone envisioned him as a mini-max player back in 2013. And Redick and Dudley were both good pickups, who would give the Clippers more veteran leadership and dangerous outside shooting. Redick has been as advertised, but Dudley didn't play particularly well and got buried in Doc's rotation (sensing a theme here?) before being packaged with a first-round pick and shipped off to Milwaukee for two players the Clippers immediately waived and a second-round pick. At the time, people were praising the value the Clippers got back for Bledsoe, even if the Suns were the obvious winners in that three-team trade.

But yeah, they should have known how important that trade was going to be based on how little flexibility they would have afterwards and seen that they needed to get a much better return. If Milwaukee was willing to part with Redick for the price of two second-round picks, why the fuck would you agree to a Bledsoe/Butler for Dudley trade?


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RetepAdam. said:


> There's a little bit of revisionist history there. People thought Bledsoe would be good,* but he's exceeded expectations in Phoenix. I don't think anyone envisioned him as a mini-max player back in 2013. *And Redick and Dudley were both good pickups, who would give the Clippers more veteran leadership and dangerous outside shooting. Redick has been as advertised, but Dudley didn't play particularly well and got buried in Doc's rotation (sensing a theme here?) before being packaged with a first-round pick and shipped off to Milwaukee for two players the Clippers immediately waived and a second-round pick. At the time, people were praising the value the Clippers got back for Bledsoe, even if the Suns were the obvious winners in that three-team trade.
> 
> But yeah, they should have known how important that trade was going to be based on how little flexibility they would have afterwards and seen that they needed to get a much better return. If Milwaukee was willing to part with Redick for the price of two second-round picks, why the fuck would you agree to a Bledsoe/Butler for Dudley trade?



I did. I was a massive fan of bledsoe, alongside noto, as we both thought he was going to be a great player once he was "freed". I don't really think he's exceeded expectations either, this is pretty much how great I thought he could be.

I also don't recall the Clippers getting much praise for the trade, I still think everyone thought they got quite low-balled. 

And GM Doc doesn't take too much into account when trading. he goes for his guy and trades whatever it takes to get them, that's pretty much why he shouldn't be a GM and needs someone like Ainge over him. He literally has no idea what he's doing, that was display when he traded for his son. :no:


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> I did. I was a massive fan of bledsoe, alongside noto, as we both thought he was going to be a great player once he was "freed". I don't really think he's exceeded expectations either, this is pretty much how great I thought he could be.
> 
> I also don't recall the Clippers getting much praise for the trade, I still think everyone thought they got quite low-balled.
> 
> And GM Doc doesn't take too much into account when trading. he goes for his guy and trades whatever it takes to get them, that's pretty much why he shouldn't be a GM and needs someone like Ainge over him. He literally has no idea what he's doing, that was display when he traded for his son. :no:


*Kevin Pelton (ESPN) graded it...*
Clippers: A-
Suns: B+
Bucks: B

*Mike Prada (SBNation) graded it...*
Clippers: A
Suns: A-
Bucks: C

*Royce Young (CBS Sports) graded it...*
Clippers: A+
Suns: A
Bucks: F

*Ben Golliver (SI) graded it...*
Clippers: A
Suns: A+
Bucks: D-

*Christopher Reina (RealGM) graded it...*
Clippers: A
Suns: A
Bucks: B

That's about all I could find from reputable sources. Suffice to say, Redick and Dudley were viewed as a solid get by most.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

well i did say i, myself, thought they got a bad deal and that bledsoe would be a great player. :draper2


i tend to base my opinions on what i watch and know rather than the reporters who usually have an agenda on who to make look good and what not. im not always right, but at least i dont have ulterior motives. :side:


such as me ranking CP3 out of my top 5. :kobe3


which comes down to him never being an aggressive scorer, wasting a large chunk of the play clock trying to set up a play while he dribbles, and just generally not doing enough when the game is actually on the line. i think he always failed to involve himself in scoring enough throughout his entire career, instead of being a perfect blend of scoring and passing he decided to be steve nash and focus entirely on playmaking and setting up others even though he has an amazing scoring touch himself. i don't think great scorers should ever hold themselves back, especially when their team needs it, just to focus on one area of the game. 

he feels like the dwight howard of point guards to me tbh, except, unlike Dwight, he has just chosen not to score when he can rather than being held back by any sort of lack of skill or talent. he's only been a 20 PPG scorer twice in his career, 4 times if we round, and that's just an area i think he's lacked in. id rather have him score 22-25 a game with 7/8 assists than 18 PPG with 10-11 assists because he is in fact a better scorer than those he's helping set up most of the time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I recall saying that I thought it would be a win for both sides. I thought Redick would play like he has on the court but obviously not missing as many games, and I thought Dudley would look like he did in Phoenix. Obviously Dudley didn't live up to expectations, although I do think part of that might be on Doc because Dudley has been great for the Bucks.

Also you have to remember that the Clippers starting wings before the trade were Chauncey Billups & Caron Butler, who were both washed up and one of the worst starting SG/SF combos in the league. While Redick & Dudley weren't stars the tandem on paper was still a significant upgrade over what the Clippers had.


So I just looked up my posts about this in the old thread when it first happened...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/20513073-post238.html
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/20513193-post243.html

So yeah I pretty much stated what I said in the first part of my post then. Don't even remember being skeptical about the Dragic/Bledsoe backcourt but not too shocking, this was before Dragic's breakout year, I'm p. sure I didn't view him as anything more than an average starting PG at this time.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> which comes down to him never being an aggressive scorer, wasting a large chunk of the play clock trying to set up a play while he dribbles, and just generally not doing enough when the game is actually on the line. i think he always failed to involve himself in scoring enough throughout his entire career, instead of being a perfect blend of scoring and passing he decided to be steve nash and focus entirely on playmaking and setting up others even though he has an amazing scoring touch himself. i don't think great scorers should ever hold themselves back, especially when their team needs it, just to focus on one area of the game.
> 
> he feels like the dwight howard of point guards to me tbh, except, unlike Dwight, he has just chosen not to score when he can rather than being held back by any sort of lack of skill or talent. he's only been a 20 PPG scorer twice in his career, 4 times if we round, and that's just an area i think he's lacked in. id rather have him score 22-25 a game with 7/8 assists than 18 PPG with 10-11 assists because he is in fact a better scorer than those he's helping set up most of the time.


You are aware that the Clippers lead the NBA in Offensive Rating for the second year in a row, yes? :hayden3

Could Chris Paul look for his own shot a little bit more? Sure. But he averages 1.30 points per attempt while his teammates average 1.21 points per CP3-assisted attempt, so assuming the usage/efficiency curve holds firm (which it pretty much always does), the margin between what he's doing and the optimal scoring-to-distribution ratio is probably pretty thin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

offensive rating means little to me because as general team stat can be achieved by dominating bad teams while being outplayed by good ones, which has been the case for the clippers for most of the year.

I understand that defense is a bigger problem for them, but they're also 11-14 against teams over 500, that means that they're usually not getting enough out of their star players against other teams with actual star players.

since i know you don't like taking what i say seriously unless i back it up, here's some support:

this is from November 8th-Dec 17th:

Clips 106-102 Blazers
Clips 85-89 Spurs
Clips 120-107 Suns
Clips 89-105 Bulls
Clips 114-90 magic
Clips 110-93 heat
Clips 91-107 grizz
Clips 113-92 hornets
Clips 104-98 pistons(with josh smith)
Clips 102-85 rockets(without dwight)
Clips 112-96 jazz
Clips 127-101 twolves
Clips 114-86 magic
Clips 120-100 pelicans
Clips 121-120 suns
Clips 103-96 pacers
Clips 106-111 bucks
Clips 113-91 pistons(with josh smith)
Clips 102-100 pacers
Clips 106-102 Blazers
Clips 106-109 nuggets



honestly they've had a lot of games against shitty teams and put up numbers. not say they haven't put up big numbers against good teams either, as you can see that they have, but they don't always perform as well when they do, their FG% tends to be lower, and they also give up a lot more points meaning the pace is generally set higher.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Pop's 1000th win!:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I'm glad I picked up Mitch McGary in both of my leagues last night.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Despite the continuation of wins--which is all that matters in these NBA dog days--Warriors are completely limping into the All-Star break. In more ways than one, as Draymond Green sustained a sprained ankle late in tonight's win against Philadelphia. Get well as soon as possible, Draymoney!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



DesolationRow said:


> Despite the continuation of wins--which is all that matters in these NBA dog days--Warriors are completely limping into the All-Star break. In more ways than one, as Draymond Green sustained a sprained ankle late in tonight's win against Philadelphia. Get well as soon as possible, Draymoney!


Klays played some of his worst games this season after that huge night for him :/


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

It is true, his shooting and passing in particular have been dreadful these last few games.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*











:Westbrook



go get that 8th seed and have the GOAT first round matchup plz.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Nothing in this world will stop me from purchasing a Kyle Korver All-Star jersey.

Nothing.


----------



## ABAS

*It's because you're Klay*

I'm watching like my second bulls game of the year because I have time off from school and work and they're actually winning, that's a surprise.

2 things:

1) I hate Rose's stupid ass 1 handed shot he attempts 20 times a game and makes it twice.
2) Snell going off

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

james harden da gawd


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

About time the Bulls stopped fucking around and put a beatdown on a shit team at home this year. Nice win.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Hornets traded for Mo Williams but he couldn't get to the game in time and we got blasted by Detroit.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

KORVER DA ALL STAR


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

He should've been in from the beginning. Congratulations to Korver. Well deserved all-star add.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Exactly, Wade getting in was a sham


----------



## DDMac

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

13 points, 3 assists, 4 rebounds. I'm astonished that so many thought Korver was a snub.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Because counting stats are literally the only thing that matter.

Nikola Vucevic for MVP!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

No secret that I felt Knight should've made it, even Wade & Spo were campaigning for Knight to be his replacement. But oh well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*


----------



## DDMac

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RetepAdam. said:


> Because counting stats are literally the only thing that matter.
> 
> Nikola Vucevic for MVP!


Fair enough.

By what criteria should Korver be an all-star? He's not the best player on the best team. Not top two. Nor three even. He plays no defense. Nor does he have world-class intangibles. He's a spot-up three point shooter. A great one. But that's it.

Instead of sarcasm, enlighten me. It's happened before. I think it was in '98. I'd gladly like to have it happen again. My mind is far from set on the issue.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



DDMac said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> By what criteria should Korver be an all-star? He's not the best player on the best team. Not top two. Nor three even. He plays no defense. Nor does he have world-class intangibles. He's a spot-up three point shooter. A great one. But that's it.
> 
> Instead of sarcasm, enlighten me. It's happened before. I think it was in '98. I'd gladly like to have it happen again. My mind is far from set on the issue.


He's scoring at a virtually unprecedented level of efficiency for someone who has taken as many shots as he has. The stats don't even come close to reflecting the impact he has on Atlanta's Top 5 offense, something that has been well documented by Zach Lowe, Kirk Goldsberry and Tom Haberstroh, among others. The Hawks are an obscene 12.8 points better on offense when he's on the court and virtually identical defensively, which fits with the notion that he's a much better defender than most people give him credit for.

He is an average wing defender (backed up by consistently positive Defensive Box Plus/Minus numbers), solid passer, decent rebounder and a _dominant_ offensive force who bends the defense to his will. People act like he's only getting open looks because he's on the court with three All-Stars when, in fact, the opposite is far closer to the truth. He may not be as much of an all-around player as a guy like Jeff Teague is, but he is absolutely more integral to the Hawks' success than Teague. If you're willing to put a Ben Wallace or a Dikembe Mutombo or even a Tyson Chandler in the All-Star Game for being a game-changing force on one end of the court, then you should be able to accept Korver as an All-Star. Again, the last person to score this efficiently was Wilt fucking Chamberlain, and the numbers don't even come close to capturing his impact on the Hawks' offense.


----------



## JM

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Louuuuuuuuu. Making the cost of admission worth it tonight. 

Toronto's sloppy rebounding was almost unbearable tonight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



JM said:


> Louuuuuuuuu. Making the cost of admission worth it tonight.
> 
> Toronto's sloppy rebounding was almost unbearable tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I still can't believe the Hawks traded Lou and Nogueira for the right to waive John Salmons.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Anthony mason is on his death bed


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Best wishes for the former Hornet.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

So Anthony Davis is out for the All-Star game. If I were betting, I'd put money that Z-Bo is his replacement. I think Conley is more deserving but I doubt they're gonna add a 5th PG.

Also, that sucks about Anthony Mason, hope he pulls through.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Harden needs to go into takeover mode.


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



RetepAdam. said:


> I still can't believe the Hawks traded Lou and Nogueira for the right to waive John Salmons.


hindsight? i feel like this is ignoring the fact that lou was incredibly awful last year.



btw i agree with the notion that knight deserved it more than korver. i dont think korver is a bad all star or anything, but i dont think there's much of an argument that knight deserves it more than korver by a large amount because he's the only reason the bucks are in a playoff position and surviving with all the injuries they've had. 


and a lot of korver's success goes to coach bud, not really a fan of acting like he's the one doing all this when it's clear the the sets they run and the offense they run are maximizing his skills.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

So Dirk is the replacement for Davis. Kinda surprised about that, could've sworn I read that Dirk wanted to sit out all-star weekend this year. Guess not.

And I agree with Magic, Lou wasn't good at all in Atlanta. The only shocker for me at that time was Atlanta trading Nogueira for essentially nothing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

My boy Evan Turner saying screw Atlanta.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> hindsight? i feel like this is ignoring the fact that lou was incredibly awful last year.


Even if we leave out Lou, I can't believe they traded away a useful prospect in Lucas Nogueira for the right to waive John Salmons.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Evan Turner DA GOD since the Rondo trade, stuff that stat sheet Evan, stuff it


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Last night was a new low. Being a Wizard's fan means I should be familiar with the lows, but there's no highs in sight. My support for this team has been battered and beaten. At one point I though this season will be okay, they'll escape the first round because they had more magic than McGrady ever had. Then reality started creeping in and I thought the Cavs will beat the Wizards again, once you get abused so many time it all blends together and you can't feel the pain.

Now I'm sad. My team isn't the Wizards, I support incompetence. My team plays basketball like Dion Waiters. Think about that and all the torture that comes along with liking a team that plays like Dion Waiters. It's driving me crazy, the long two that is. Part of me feels like it's a disease that rots a team from the inside. WatchingTw the Washington Waiters play is like watching the Walking Dead and waiting for that new character to die to make room for another. 

I've gone so mad that I wish James Harden was here. I dislike Harden's play almost as much as I dislike point guard's. Two frauds don't make a right, but maybe two frauds do. So I hate the Waiters for denying me of Harden, sure Wall might not have progressed and they probably have two max. I'm losing my train of thought, the long twos are hurting me again. Only one player shoots them well and that's Kris. He isn't even known for the long two he's known for being a Kardashian. I'm so ill I need some theraflu. 

I'm team KD2OKC. I don't want him in DC, I wouldn't wish that on anyway. Playing with one Waiters is bad enough, but a team? How do you that? You can isolate him and his mild form of Rudy Gay virus. Beal and Gortat have joined the trash pile w/ Wall. I don't think like anyone on the team anymore. Wall in a clutch is a scary sight.... if you want to win the game that is


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



IMPULSE said:


> Last night was a new low. Being a Wizard's fan means I should be familiar with the lows, but there's no highs in sight. My support for this team has been battered and beaten. At one point I though this season will be okay, they'll escape the first round because they had more magic than McGrady ever had. Then reality started creeping in and I thought the Cavs will beat the Wizards again, once you get abused so many time it all blends together and you can't feel the pain.
> 
> Now I'm sad. My team isn't the Wizards, I support incompetence. My team plays basketball like Dion Waiters. Think about that and all the torture that comes along with liking a team that plays like Dion Waiters. It's driving me crazy, the long two that is. Part of me feels like it's a disease that rots a team from the inside. WatchingTw the Washington Waiters play is like watching the Walking Dead and waiting for that new character to die to make room for another.
> 
> I've gone so mad that I wish James Harden was here. I dislike Harden's play almost as much as I dislike point guard's. Two frauds don't make a right, but maybe two frauds do. So I hate the Waiters for denying me of Harden, sure Wall might not have progressed and they probably have two max. I'm losing my train of thought, the long twos are hurting me again. Only one player shoots them well and that's Kris. He isn't even known for the long two he's known for being a Kardashian. I'm so ill I need some theraflu.
> 
> I'm team KD2OKC. I don't want him in DC, I wouldn't wish that on anyway. Playing with one Waiters is bad enough, but a team? How do you that? You can isolate him and his mild form of Rudy Gay virus. Beal and Gortat have joined the trash pile w/ Wall. I don't think like anyone on the team anymore. Wall in a clutch is a scary sight.... if you want to win the game that is


Relax. The WPBT are in decent shape moving forward. The big thing for them is they need a game-changing big man. A Jahlil Okafor/Karl-Anthony Towns kind of guy. Which is obviously _far_ easier said than done, but they're in a good spot with Wall and Beal. As down as I was on Otto Porter coming out of Georgetown, he seems to be rounding into a somewhat useful player. It was important for the development of their young guys to bring in guys like Gortat, Nene, Pierce and Miller to create a winning culture and get them playoff experience. Once those guys are gone, they'll probably dip back into the lottery for a year or two, but it's on Ernie Grunfeld (or whoever replaces him) to land one more young cornerstone player to put them in position to contend. The rest will just be filling out the roster with quality depth.

Again, I make that sound way easier than it actually is, but the point I'm trying to make is that there's a relatively clear path to success. As a fan of a team that probably won't be relevant for the next decade, I envy your position.


----------



## Allur

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I think LeBron James is pretty good at throwing the ball to the basket for two or three points


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

suns are shopping dragic for a first round pick. :kobe3


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> suns are shopping dragic for a first round pick. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> suns are shopping dragic for a first round pick. :kobe3


Dragic is an awesome player that is playing out of position (IMO) in Phoenix. Any team that snags him will be getting a good player if they can get him to sign long term. PG is really deep right now, but Houston, Lakers, and Charlotte I feel would all benefit with him right now. Maybe New York too.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Who is that geek the Cavs have on the court? He has to be one of the worst NBA players I've ever seen.


----------



## Tony

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Rose with a 30 point game in a great win against the Cavs :mark:

That's my point guard :mj2


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Da Bulls. :mark:


----------



## ABAS

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Bulls can beat the Cavs, but will end up losing to the Knicks. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Bulls needed the win more tonight and you could tell it.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

A week ago I was MORE than ready for the All-star break but now I kinda want the Bulls to keep playing so they don't lose momentum. :lol

Ah well, :drose with a nice game last night.


----------



## DA

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The arrival of Summer League Snell to the regular season might end up prolonging Jimmy Butler's career/life under Thibs :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...layoffs-discussion-thread-22.html#post8532999


canadian predicting the rise of the warriors back in 2010. :drake1

@Pakmen


also pretty sure this is still why everyone hates the clippers: 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...agency-potential-lock-out-77.html#post9303511 


it's remained in our subconscious that they fucked the game up and no one ever forgave them.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

lols @ Canadian.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The All-Star break is too long.

What do we do now?


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Nymeria said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...layoffs-discussion-thread-22.html#post8532999
> 
> 
> canadian predicting the rise of the warriors back in 2010. :drake1
> 
> @Pakmen
> 
> 
> also pretty sure this is still why everyone hates the clippers:
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...agency-potential-lock-out-77.html#post9303511
> 
> 
> it's remained in our subconscious that they fucked the game up and no one ever forgave them.


LOL that's some deep digging you did there. 



El Conquistador said:


> lols @ Canadian.


Don't even know who you are lmao


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Really cool seeing Penny Hardaway again. All those injuries added up though, looked like he could barely move out there.


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Steph Curry. Hot damn.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

:bow :curry

CURRY WITH DAT 3 POINT FURY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

We had the very entertaining Jordan vs Wilkins battles, we had the freakish abilities of VC, hell, even Dwight Howard and to an extent Nate Archibald was fun. Now, we have this. Pretty pathetic. Fun three point contest though dat Curry.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

So Michael Jordan's water bottle from Space Jam really did have powers. LaVine proves it!


----------



## TomahawkJock

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Oladipo and Lavine making this pretty fucking entertaining.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

LaVine is a real life NBA Jam player woof.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

LaVine & OLADIPOOOO. I think if Oladipo got everything on his first attempt he would have won because some of his attempts were just ridiculous.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Every Lavine dunk had me like :wtf


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



D'oh! said:


> I already picked Lavine as the winner.


Read it and weep :tucky


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Pakmen said:


> LaVine & OLADIPOOOO. I think if Oladipo got everything on his first attempt he would have won because some of his attempts were just ridiculous.


I mean... you have to actually make your dunks. :lmao

Hoping next year, Wiggins will step up to the plate. I'm sure he knows LaVine can beat him. He sees LaVine dunk in practice every day. Doesn't change the fact that it would be entertaining as hell to watch them go at it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: It's because you're Klay*










:wall :wall


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

LaVine saved the day.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Zayniac said:


> LaVine saved the day.


if only oladipo could have made that between the legs dunk at the start of round 2.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

*My predictions*

West 154, East 142 final

Melo gets booed 

Splash Brother double MVPs


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



















vince left the half amazing in toronto, plz claim it for yourself next year, Wiggins. :jose


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: It's because you're Klay*










*Ladies and gentlemen, your All-Star 2015 half time performer* :jordan4


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

LeBron better get busy if he wants the MVP.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Westbrook All-Star MVP. Next step season MVP


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Congrats to Westy. I kind of wish he had broken the points record.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

*Can't believe no one told him he was getting close to the record. What happened to the historians in basketball? Lebron knew exactly what he was doing tonight in trying to pass Jordan's scoring record.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

West is the Best! Great game from Westbrook. :westbrick :curry :dance


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

I just want to know who that chick was that was singing POWER right before the introductions. That shit's my jam. :wall


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

you post the brick smiley for klay's performance tonight? :westbrook2


plz, jesus...basketball gods...obama, whoever, make sure kobe makes it to the all star game next season. if there's one thing i know, it's that kobe isn't going to let lebron pass him on a scoring list while he's playing him in the game. :mj2


----------



## Aid

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



DesolationRow said:


> West is the Best! Great game from Westbrook. :westbrick :curry :dance


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



VANE said:


> you post the brick smiley for klay's performance tonight? :westbrook2
> 
> 
> plz, jesus...basketball gods...obama, whoever, make sure kobe makes it to the all star game next season. if there's one thing i know, it's that kobe isn't going to let lebron pass him on a scoring list while he's playing him in the game. :mj2


I tried the other Westbrook smileys but I fucked up, lol. Now I see : westbrook2, though, thanks to your post. 

:westbrook2


Fantastic .gif, *Aid*! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Amar'e Stoudemire to the Cav's or the Mav's?


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



SpeedStick said:


> Amar'e Stoudemire to the Cav's or the Mav's?


Knicks buyout his contract finally?! :hmm:

Well, after he clears waivers, Dallas are probably going to be frontrunners. Won't be surprised if the Clippers want to take a shot at him. If being on a contender is his best interest, then Dallas is the best place for him. Rick Carlisle will utilize him the best as well ( besides bathing in red wine :cool2 ).


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Not sure where the Clippers stand as far as the tax apron is concerned. They might not be able to sign him because they triggered the hard cap.

Mavs, most likely.


----------



## cactus_jack22

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Anyone annoyed by KD, Westbrook, and Harden's antics? 

Win a ring first than ya'll can act like your shit don't stank. Until than, sit your ass down with the rest of the players.

Seems like the all star game just becomes more of a unwatchable joke every year


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Anyone annoyed by KD, Westbrook, and Harden's antics?
> 
> Win a ring first than ya'll can act like your shit don't stank. Until than, sit your ass down with the rest of the players.
> 
> Seems like the all star game just becomes more of a unwatchable joke every year


Look at what Marshawn Lynch has triggered :lol

I agree, but it would be asking for a miracle if you ask them to check their ego's. That's just their personalities coming in full effect yesterday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



DesolationRow said:


> I tried the other Westbrook smileys but I fucked up, lol. Now I see : westbrook2, though, thanks to your post.
> 
> :westbrook2
> 
> 
> Fantastic .gif, *Aid*! :mark:


*
Your signature made me look this up:*





*:westbrook5 Thank you for the laugh. I always wondered how celebrities react when they get mentioned in songs.*


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> Your signature made me look this up:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *:westbrook5 Thank you for the laugh. I always wondered how celebrities react when they get mentioned in songs.*


Haha, no problem. That's a great video and I'm glad that my signature prompted you to look it up.


----------



## Joel

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Chris Paul should not be invited back to the All Star game.


----------



## Champ

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

STAT has officially been waived.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

shit, ainge inquired about lawson. few 1st rounders, and awful avery should do the trick. lawson/thornton starting backcourt, smart/young off the bench, eastern conference finals are in session.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



shutupchico said:


> shit, ainge inquired about lawson. few 1st rounders, and awful avery should do the trick. lawson/thornton starting backcourt, smart/young off the bench, eastern conference finals are in session.


I'll give the Nuggets and Celtics finding middle ground on a Ty Lawson trade 6:1 odds.

The picks Connelly will be asking for are the ones the Celtics won't be willing to give up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Like Lawson as a player but don't see the point in trading for him


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Dashing® said:


> Westbrook All-Star MVP. Next step season MVP


They're gonna have to make the playoffs first



Notorious said:


> Like Lawson as a player but don't see the point in trading for him


Yeah I can see ideas of possible trades they could be interested in.. but Lawson is far from the answer in my opinion.. Especially because I don't see this being a short-term rebuilding process


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Amar'e to sign with the Mavericks, per RealGM's Shams Charania.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

Desperate move by Dallas at least depending on how much they expect out of him.


----------



## jtbest

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

You know I'm actually excited to see the ASG game in Toronto ( it's about damn time) Toronto is truly a fantastic city and they deserve it


----------



## Magic

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Zayniac said:


> Desperate move by Dallas at least depend on how much they expect out of him.


how is it a desperate move? it's not like amare is a bad player or their year depends on him performing.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: It's because you're Klay*

The Mavs definitely need STAT here. He's not a bad defender at his age. But the Mavs are really missing Brandon Wright and I don't think Greg Smith is a suitable replacement. But they do have Rondo so maybe STAT's pick and pop game returns. Either way, this is a good move for the Mavs. 

I think I heard that the Warriors were a team that were looking to sign STAT but I'm glad that the Warriors didn't get him because they already have Speights anyway. Bogut, Speights, Lee, and Draymond are enough I think. Key here is Bogut's health.


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



cactus_jack22 said:


> Anyone annoyed by KD, Westbrook, and Harden's antics?
> 
> Win a ring first than ya'll can act like your shit don't stank. Until than, sit your ass down with the rest of the players.
> 
> Seems like the all star game just becomes more of a unwatchable joke every year


What did they do?


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



Notorious said:


> Like Lawson as a player but don't see the point in trading for him


maybe we can get rid of avery bradleys contract for a trade with lawson. bradley + a 1st.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: It's because you're Klay*



StarzNBarz said:


> maybe we can get rid of avery bradleys contract for a trade with lawson. bradley + a 1st.



1) Bradley isn't even a bad contract.
2) The Nuggets would hang up the phone if Danny offered that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Seriously, how do you people think that conversation would go?

*Ainge:* We want Lawson.
*Connelly:* Okay, well obviously any conversation is going to start with a first round pick...
*Ainge:* I _dunnoooooooo_... That's an _awfully_ steep price.......

-----------

In other PG news, Goran Dragic has informed the Suns that he won't re-sign, per Sam Amick.

They'll now try to trade him before the deadline. His preferred destinations, per Woj, are the Lakers, Knicks and Heat.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

The Clippers sent someone to scout Lance Stephenson for a few games and then didn't even make an offer. :ambrose


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

What's the point of sending scouts now? Like...turn on the TV and watch the dude play.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



JM's Daddy said:


> What's the point of sending scouts now? Like...turn on the TV and watch the dude play.


I agree but he is a headcase so who knows maybe they followed him around?


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



Zayniac said:


> I agree but he is a headcase so who knows maybe they followed him around?



Total Posts: 1,094
Posts Per Day: 30.35



:woah slow down there buddy.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



JM's Daddy said:


> What's the point of sending scouts now? Like...turn on the TV and watch the dude play.


From a scouting perspective, you gain a lot more from watching a player live than you do from seeing it on TV. Especially all the little things like body language and how a player interacts with his coaches and teammates, which I imagine any team considering signing Lance Stephenson would be very interested in monitoring.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



RetepAdam. said:


> Seriously, how do you people think that conversation would go?
> 
> *Ainge:* We want Lawson.
> *Connelly:* Okay, well obviously any conversation is going to start with a first round pick...
> *Ainge:* I _dunnoooooooo_... That's an _awfully_ steep price.......
> 
> -----------
> 
> In other PG news, Goran Dragic has informed the Suns that he won't re-sign, per Sam Amick.
> 
> They'll now try to trade him before the deadline. His preferred destinations, per Woj, are the *Lakers,* Knicks and Heat.



this makes me happy. :mj2


although i'm 100% against giving him a max contract. fuck that. there's like 3 point guards that deserve that and even though i think dragic is great and will age well, he's certainly not one of them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

A max contract now isn't a max contract after the salary cap upkick though, so it wouldn't be so bad


----------



## ABAS

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



Stax Classic said:


> A max contract now isn't a max contract after the salary cap upkick though, so it wouldn't be so bad



He's not even worth wax contract money though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Draymond Green is supposedly interested in signing with the Pistons in the off-season. That's currently a big topic right now because of whether or not the Warriors will decide to match what is thrown at him. 

I love Draymond and I would love to keep him but he's usually the one being left unguarded when they double Steph or Klay. I know he would always have the defensive presence in him but leaving him open for shots.. I don't know.. but it is his hometown so who knows, could motivate him even more. Oh well, we'll see what happens in the off-season, train of thought should currently be on the playoffs.

Raptors interested in Batum, but I don't see anything they can throw to make it work. Would love to see them acquire Enes Kanter though since he's available, and he actually has been very efficient this season, I'm sure he could be even better when motivated and given more of an opportunity to shine. Jazz already have Gobert/Favors, they don't really need him for anything more than a backup.

Melo is pretty much officially ruled out for the season now.

Curious to see who wins this race for Dragic. I just don't want it to be Houston, neither does Dragic, so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



Pakmen said:


> Draymond Green is supposedly interested in signing with the Pistons in the off-season. That's currently a big topic right now because of whether or not the Warriors will decide to match what is thrown at him.
> 
> I love Draymond and I would love to keep him but he's usually the one being left unguarded when they double Steph or Klay. I know he would always have the defensive presence in him but leaving him open for shots.. I don't know.. but it is his hometown so who knows, could motivate him even more. Oh well, we'll see what happens in the off-season, train of thought should currently be on the playoffs.
> 
> Raptors interested in Batum, but I don't see anything they can throw to make it work. Would love to see them acquire Enes Kanter though since he's available, and he actually has been very efficient this season, I'm sure he could be even better when motivated and given more of an opportunity to shine. Jazz already have Gobert/Favors, they don't really need him for anything more than a backup.
> 
> Melo is pretty much officially ruled out for the season now.
> 
> Curious to see who wins this race for Dragic. I just don't want it to be Houston, neither does Dragic, so I think it'll be fine.


Kanter will be a free agent this summer. He's extremely available. Not sure what the Raptors would be willing to give up, though.


----------



## Arcade

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



RetepAdam. said:


> In other PG news, Goran Dragic has informed the Suns that he won't re-sign, per Sam Amick.
> 
> They'll now try to trade him before the deadline. His preferred destinations, per Woj, are the Lakers, Knicks and Heat.


 This dude must like missing the playoffs.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



RetepAdam. said:


> Kanter will be a free agent this summer. He's extremely available. Not sure what the Raptors would be willing to give up, though.


Well Terrence Ross is more than available at this point.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



RetepAdam. said:


> In other PG news, Goran Dragic has informed the Suns that he won't re-sign, per Sam Amick.
> 
> They'll now try to trade him before the deadline. His preferred destinations, per Woj, are the Lakers, Knicks and Heat.


Obvious big money intentions here. If he wants to have a shot of doing remotely anything right now, then Miami is the place to go. But I have a feeling it's going to be the Knicks. Huge payday and he's probably going to be the primary focus since Carmelo is shutting down for the rest of the year.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



D'oh! said:


> Obvious big money intentions here. If he wants to have a shot of doing remotely anything right now, then Miami is the place to go. But I have a feeling it's going to be the Knicks. Huge payday and he's probably going to be the primary focus since Carmelo is shutting down for the rest of the year.


He doesn't really have a choice where he goes. Plus the Knicks have almost nothing to offer the Suns at the moment. I think Houston can probably make them their best offer. And Houston doesn't seem concerned that he's unwilling to resign (I think they think they can win a title and change his mind..)

I see it being either Houston, LAL or Boston at this point. Miami would be an interesting situation for him to play alongside Wade and Bosh.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



Pakmen said:


> He doesn't really have a choice where he goes. Plus the Knicks have almost nothing to offer the Suns at the moment. I think Houston can probably make them their best offer. And Houston doesn't seem concerned that he's unwilling to resign (I think they think they can win a title and change his mind..)
> 
> I see it being either Houston, LAL or Boston at this point. Miami would be an interesting situation for him to play alongside Wade and Bosh.


Good points. Houston part of the mix too? Because if so, then IMO that would make them instant finals contenders ( if they weren't already ).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



Pakmen said:


> He doesn't really have a choice where he goes. Plus the Knicks have almost nothing to offer the Suns at the moment. I think Houston can probably make them their best offer. And Houston doesn't seem concerned that he's unwilling to resign (I think they think they can win a title and change his mind..)
> 
> I see it being either Houston, LAL or Boston at this point. Miami would be an interesting situation for him to play alongside Wade and Bosh.


In a way he does have a choice, because if Dragic makes it clear that the he'll only re-sign with a certain number of teams then it'll sway away the teams that aren't on that "list", because they won't be as willing to give up valuable assets for a 3 month rental.

Houston probably has the best package if they offer the Pelicans pick this season which will most likely be in the lottery, but based on what I've read Dragic doesn't want to go back to Houston. Seems like they burned bridges with him when they let him go the first time


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Houston has a good thing going with Beverley and Harden anyway so I'm not sure the motivation. Sure it makes them deeper at the guard spot but at the expense of a 1st RD pick when he's not likely to resign? Stupid.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



D'oh! said:


> Good points. Houston part of the mix too? Because if so, then IMO that would make them instant finals contenders ( if they weren't already ).


They want Dragic but they're not on his list. So regardless if they get him in the trade, he'll walk in the Summer.



Notorious said:


> In a way he does have a choice, because if Dragic makes it clear that the he'll only re-sign with a certain number of teams then it'll sway away the teams that aren't on that "list", because they won't be as willing to give up valuable assets for a 3 month rental.
> 
> Houston probably has the best package if they offer the Pelicans pick this season which will most likely be in the lottery, but based on what I've read Dragic doesn't want to go back to Houston. Seems like they burned bridges with him when they let him go the first time


Well I know that, but it's just the way he was stating it made it seem like he gets to entirely pick his trading destination. No doubt the best offers will come from teams already on the list because they know they can sway him long term.



JM said:


> Houston has a good thing going with Beverley and Harden anyway so I'm not sure the motivation. Sure it makes them deeper at the guard spot but at the expense of a 1st RD pick when he's not likely to resign? Stupid.


I'm pretty sure Phoenix really wants that pick, so if Houston bites, PHX will take it. In a trade with Houston, PHX wins because Dragic walks in the Summer.


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



Pakmen said:


> I'm pretty sure Phoenix really wants that pick, so if Houston bites, PHX will take it. In a trade with Houston, PHX wins because Dragic walks in the Summer.



yes... Everything you said is obvious. how is this relevant to what I said however lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

So allegedly the Thunder had previously offered Reggie Jackson a contract extension for 4 years, $48 mil (Average of $12 mil a year for the slow folks), but he rejected because he felt he was worth more and would prove it over time.

lel. Like I saw someone else say, if true the Thunder were idiots for offering him that much and he was an even bigger idiot for rejecting it


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

I can't say I definitely blame the thunder considering what happened last time I didn't think A certain guard was worth extending long time for big money. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Reggie Jackson is Eric Bledsoe 2.0 in my eyes.

So much talk but nothing is being done yet, interested to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Hearing Afflalo to Blazers for a first round pick???


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Are the Wizards going after anyone under 30? I guess Norris Cole counts, but he sucks. 

The trade deadline is so depressing for this team. It's harder to sit through than watching John Wall read, which was really hard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

The Wolves & Nets are supposedly having talks centered around a Thad Young/KG swap. Nothing is imminent, but it's if it came to fruition that it would be dependent on whether KG is willing to waive his no trade clause.

Personally, I'd love to see KG finish out his career in Minnesota


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

You'd think Minny would want to get an asset for Thad but it's expiring/retiring for a likely opt out so not much harm done.


----------



## DA

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Jalen did drop a scoop saying KG would be a part owner of the Wolves soon i.e within the next year or so :hmm:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Woj saying the Nets/Thunder are back in talks about a swap centered around Reggie Jackson for Lopez


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

*Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

We got our 1st trade.

Arron Afflalo & Alonzo Gee to Portland for Thomas Robinson, Will Barton, Victor Claver, a lottery protected 1st and a 2nd round pick.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Hopefully as a sixth man, I see no reason for him to take WESLEY's job.




also KG going back home. make it happen. :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Glad we got our yearly Afflalo and Robinson trade out of the way.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

T-Rob is well on his way towards being traded to every western team. I hope he succeeds in that goal. :mark:


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Sixers are getting Javale and a pick from Denver, hasn't been confirmed in exchange for what yet.

Kings/Wiz swap Sessions/Miller


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Sixers are getting Denver's 1st in a salary dump. This has to be pretty specifically protected surely? Surely? I guess we'll wait to see what Philly is sending.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



JM said:


> Sixers are getting Denver's 1st in a salary dump. This has to be pretty specifically protected surely? Surely? I guess we'll wait to see what Philly is sending.


The pick is 1-18 protected from what I'm reading


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

It's looking like KG will waive his NTC and agree to be traded back to Minnesota for Thad Young


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Such an odd trade for Minnesota. 

I get the sentimental motivation but in what way does this lead them in the direction they should be going?

Should have traded Thad for an asset.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Reggie Jackson has been traded to the Pistons and Goran Dragic has been traded to the Heat.

Waiting for the details on both


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Looks like everyone gave up waiting for KG's decisions lulz.

OKC finalizing deal for Kanter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

Phoenix is close to acquiring Brandon Knight.

Wow.

MCW & Tyler Ennis to Milwaukee, Isaiah Thomas to Philly


----------



## JM

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*

*TRADES*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: TRADES*

Wait nvm Isaiah Thomas is coming to Boston, not Philly


----------



## Skins

*Re: TRADES*

Knight to SUNS :wee-bey


----------



## JM

*Re: TRADES*

I'm seeing Thomas to Boston...


----------



## JM

*Re: TRADES*

I've officially lost track.

I'll read a summary when someone posts it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: TRADES*

Another 3 team deal

Houston gets KJ McDaniels & Pablo Prigioni
Philly gets Isaiah Canaan and a 2nd round pick
Knick get two 2nd round picks from Houston


----------



## Notorious

*Re: TRADES*

Holy shit this is crazy


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: TRADES*

Holy fuck. Everyone just got traded.


----------



## JM

*Re: TRADES*

What is Philly getting to give up MCW? 

I'm so confused lulz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Trying to piece it all together...

*Reggie Jackson deal*
Pistons receive Reggie Jackson
Thunder receive Enes Kanter, Kyle Singler, D.J. Augustin & Steve Novak
Jazz receive Kendrick Perkins

*Goran Dragic deal*
Suns receive two 1st round picks and possibly Danny Granger (Conflicting reports)
Heat receive Goran Dragic, Zoran Dragic

*K.J. McDaniels deal
*Rockets get K.J. McDaniels
76ers get Isaiah Canaan and 2nd round pick

*Pablo Prigioni deal
*Rockets get Pablo Prigioni
Knicks get Alexey Shved & two 2nd round picks

*Isaiah Thomas deal*
Celtics get Isaiah Thomas
Suns get Brandon Knight, Marcus Thornton and 2016 CLE 1st via Boston
Bucks get Michael Carter-Williams, Tyler Ennis & Miles Plumlee
76ers get picks


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Best trade deadline ever! :mark:


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

First one seems a bit unbalanced for the Jazz.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Yeah it does, I'd assume they're getting picks or maybe PJ3 or Lamb from the Thunder.

Also Marc Stein is reporting that the Pistons traded for Tayshaun Prince (Hey Magic, I thought no one would trade for Prince :kobe3)

And Norris Cole to the Pelicans for John Salmons


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I don't really get why the Sixers would trade MCW. He is a proven young talent. Why trade a proven young talent for someone that could be a proven young talent?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



JM said:


> I don't really get why the Sixers would trade MCW. He is a proven young talent. Why trade a proven young talent for someone that could be a proven young talent?


Because they don't think that highly of MCW. They've been trying to trade him for like 8 months now.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Ya, I know that. I guess I'm saying I don't understand their motivation to want to trade him and then trade him.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Sixers are going to start 5 players on the team next year that aren't even on their team this year. :ti


Also, wtf Bulls make at least one move.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I think I heard Cole was traded to the Pelicans, so Dragic is a major fill in the trade is done. My Sixers love trading first round picks especially Guards. Iverson, Andre Miller, Jrue Holiday, Evan Turner and now MCW lol.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



JM said:


> Ya, I know that. I guess I'm saying I don't understand their motivation to want to trade him and then trade him.


He's 23, obviously he's too old now to be part of their rebuilding plans.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

NBA is so great :done


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Should also note that Philly got the Lakers protected 1st from Phoenix in that MCW deal.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



D'oh! said:


> If Dragic wants to have a shot of doing remotely anything right now, then Miami is the place to go.


Welp :bosh2

If only Wade can consistently get his health in order and Bosh ups his game... Heat may still be a darkhorse though.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

So many trades I don't what's happening :wee-bey


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

ugh. dislike thomas. undersized ballhog with no d. my 4 favorite players on the team all traded in the same year, good stuff.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

KG is back!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



shutupchico said:


> ugh. dislike thomas. undersized ballhog with no d. my 4 favorite players on the team all traded in the same year, good stuff.


dislike thomas for being undersized and a "ball hog", yet you loved Thornton? brah what the fuck are you on and can i have some? :bosh


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Seems like the Sixers will tank forever. I think Dragic being on the Heat is a better situation for him than being on the Lakers or Knicks, since there's no telling what direction those two teams will be heading in after this season.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

That pop KG is going to get :mj2

Going back to where it all started. What an perfect way to end a career.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



Arcade said:


> Seems like the Sixers will tank forever. I think Dragic being on the Heat is a better situation for him than being on the Lakers or Knicks, since there's no telling what direction those two teams will be heading in after this season.


i feel like most people don't realize it's literally been 2 years, including this one. :lol


----------



## JDTheAlpha

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Goodbye, Mr. Knight :mj2

They probably thought they wouldnt be able to re-sign him in the off season, so might as well get something for him. Dont know much about Ennis, besides he was a a first round draft pick and his stats are very underwhelming, but then again he didnt log a lot of minutes. As for Plumlee, he will add depth to the center position, backing up Henson, since Sanders is an idiot (good riddance) and as for MCW, from what Ive seen, I like his potential, being a rookie of the year winner and all. I expect the great Jason Kidd to bring out the best in him. So all in all, decent trade. Looking forward to a lineup that consists of MCW, Jabari Parker, and The Greek Freak next year! 
bama4


----------



## smackdown1111

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Fun day with the flurry of trades. Im pretty happy with getting Afflalo on the Blazers, he will be the 6th man we have needed forever (hopefully he embraces this role). And if worse comes to worse he could start alongside Wes with how garbage Batum has been this year due to his wrist injury or whatever it is thats bothering him.

As a Blazer fan I also hate the trade OKC made because they got better by far. Getting rid of Jackson is a slight loss but Augustine will probably fit better behind Westbrick and of course getting another solid big is massive for them. Good move for them.


----------



## RetepAdam.

JM said:


> I don't really get why the Sixers would trade MCW. He is a proven young talent. Why trade a proven young talent for someone that could be a proven young talent?


Because he's not actually that good. He can't shoot for shit, and the Sixers seem to believe that's a problem he won't correct.

They were able to parlay him into the Lakers' first round pick (which despite some minor protections is a virtual lock to fall near the top of the draft) and another first-rounder.

I make that trade at least 7 times out of 10.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



RetepAdam. said:


> Because he's not actually that good. He can't shoot for shit, and the Sixers seem to believe that's a problem he won't correct.
> 
> They were able to parlay him into the Lakers' first round pick (which despite some minor protections is a virtual lock to fall near the top of the draft) and another first-rounder.
> 
> I make that trade at least 7 times out of 10.



I'm seeing one pick. what are the protections? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

So who are you all thinking was the biggest winner and loser today? I'm feeling Miami had the biggest win with the additions of the Dragons. Goran can really light it up when he becomes the primary ball handler and he could potentially create a fantastic pick and roll combo and pick and pop combo with Whiteside and Bosh. Only losing Granger, Cole, and Williams isn't too bad either. 

The Bucks on the other hand feel like the biggest losers of the day (besides like the Sixers adding more picks including LA's 1-5 protected pick). I feel right now that Knight was better than MCW. We will see I guess. Maybe Kidd sees something in him. Plus he's a big PG, and you really can't teach size. Hopefully you can teach him to shoot. Other Plumlee may help too, but this overall move confused me. 

Also I think OKC made out alright. I don't know if Kanter helps much as I haven't seem him play much, but I know Augustin can help off the bench and I'm sure Singler and Novak can add some bench scoring if nothing else. They need a better bench anyway. I also think Reggie Jackson was hurting the team more than helping at this point. So this trade seems to be good for them. 

The Suns did what they could, but I don't know how well Bledsoe and Knight will play together. It seems like the same problem Bledsoe and Dragic had. Oh well. Not much you can do there. It was strange to see them trade Dragic, IT, and Ennis. Maybe this will end up being an addition by subtraction.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I was surprised that they traded Ennis too, seemed like he never really got a chance because he was buried behind all the other PG's.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



VANE said:


> dislike thomas for being undersized and a "ball hog", yet you loved Thornton? brah what the fuck are you on and can i have some? :bosh


difference is thornton's a sg(and a good passer at that), thomas a pg. had my hopes up too high on lawson, or dragic, didn't want any part of thomas. ok, i'll admit, if the trade was thomas for bradley straight up, i would've been all for it, but THORNTON, and a pick is a letdown for me. i know thomas is talented, but they're not winning banner 18 with him manning the ship.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Kidd probably does see something in MCW. If I remember correctly Kidd shot horribly at the beginning of his career. 

MCW has good mechanics. The potential is there. He's all over the floor, gets his team mates involved and has good command for a very young player. I really don't understand why people dog this guy all the time. Let's not pretend all great point guards shot well at the beginning of their careers.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Wait, so the Lakers pick is top 5 protected. Lakers are currently 27th overall. 

So Odds right now say the Sixers traded MCW for absolutely nothing. Or am I reading this wrong?

EDIT: Ok NVM, it eventually goes unprotected in 2018.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



shutupchico said:


> difference is thornton's a sg(and a good passer at that), thomas a pg. had my hopes up too high on lawson, or dragic, didn't want any part of thomas. ok, i'll admit, if the trade was thomas for bradley straight up, i would've been all for it, but THORNTON, and a pick is a letdown for me. i know thomas is talented, but they're not winning banner 18 with him manning the ship.


Yeah I'm sure Ainge made this trade with this mindset that Isaiah is gonna lead the team to a title :kobe8


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

MCW gone :mj2

KJ gone :mj2 

Sam Hinkie the goat gm making them moves :mj2


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I like the OKC moves. Reggie is a solid player but he obviously wanted out.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Durant just left the Dallas OKC game, right foot problems. Boo.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



shutupchico said:


> difference is thornton's a sg(and a good passer at that), thomas a pg. had my hopes up too high on lawson, or dragic, didn't want any part of thomas. ok, i'll admit, if the trade was thomas for bradley straight up, i would've been all for it, but THORNTON, and a pick is a letdown for me. i know thomas is talented, but they're not winning banner 18 with him manning the ship.


They sure as hell weren't winning anything with Thornton leading the ship, you got a younger and better player in return, no complaints should be made initially.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Thomas Robinson and the Nuggets have agreed to a buyout.

He's been a massive disappointment thus far but I still think he's talented enough to be a decent player. He needs to be on a rebuilding team where he'll actually get a chance at substantial PT, not on a contending team like he's been on for most of his career to this point.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Boomshakalaka! :lavine*



JM's Daddy said:


> Total Posts: 1,094
> Posts Per Day: 30.35
> 
> 
> 
> :woah slow down there buddy.


I get a lot of posts in the Raw or PPV thread's. 

Well the Hornets didn't do anything and the Pistons and Heat got a lot better so I guess its back to the lottery.


----------



## Jamjam22

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

This trade deadline :banderas

So many moves were made. But imo, the Thunder are ultimately the biggest winners. They already have a solid starting five with an even better bench now. No idea who they'll start at the 5 while Adams is out but I think it'll be Kanter. Will be good to throw him in the fire as soon as possible. 

The Heat got really good as well. Looks like Zoran can finally get some playing time with the Heat since Wade is out. I don't even think they have a backup shooting guard unless they go with Tyler Johnson.

The one that has me really interested is the Bucks and Suns. With Knight and Bledsoe, who's going to be the primary point guard. Both guys pretty much play the same way. MCW leading the Bucks will be.....different. Not sure MCW has a jumper at all but I think he can still develop one. He needs to take care of the ball as well. So many questions about MCW. He's not horrible though. Let's see if Jason Kidd can work his magic with MCW.


----------



## jtbest

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

KG is back with the Wolves anyone else thinks this is his last year? I sure do


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

So :

After that awesome trade deadline, OKC is back to business and storms right into the playoffs. They're finally rolling, even with KD still a bit bothered by his foot. They trashed the Mavs last night. More than that, they made them look like frauds. Rondo should start a 3 men club with Nash and Williams as a trio of former great PGs who have fallen into the deepness of mediocrity. Westbrook on the other end, is making a case for himself as the league's best PG. I'm very confident that he'll win a MVP title in his career.

Now I wonder, on a scale from 1 to 10, how worried are the Warriors right now ....? :westbrook2

They are probably hoping the Thunder will catch the 7th spot. But then again, they could also end up facing the Spurs. There have definitely been better first round opponents than those two in the past.


Edit : KG back with the Wolves is so awesome, I can't wait to hear the kind of pop he'll receive.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Poor Miami.

Gives away assets to get DRAGIC to make DAT PUSH instead of waiting and trying to sign in the offseason and now Bosh might miss the rest of the season. 

Oh that hindsight.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

My ...... Ramon about to get his game back


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



Aid said:


> So who are you all thinking was the biggest winner and loser today? I'm feeling Miami had the biggest win with the additions of the Dragons. Goran can really light it up when he becomes the primary ball handler and he could potentially create a fantastic pick and roll combo and pick and pop combo with Whiteside and Bosh. Only losing Granger, Cole, and Williams isn't too bad either.


5. Hassan Whiteside
4. Chris Bosh
3. Luol Deng ( healthy )
2. D-Wade ( healthy )
1. Goran Dragic

Lol hey... That's a formidable starting line-up. The more I look at it, the more I like what they can potentially do.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Deng and D Wade both healthy and at the same time? We'd have better luck with finding aliens on Mars.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Guys, Bosh is out for the year, so that line up will never happen :jose


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



Stax Classic said:


> Guys, Bosh is out for the year, so that line up will never happen :jose


What?! No... :jose


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Jeez, blood clots in the lungs. That's pretty scary. Get well soon, dinosaur.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

That's what killed the former player who died yesterday at like 52.


----------



## RetepAdam.

JM said:


> Wait, so the Lakers pick is top 5 protected. Lakers are currently 27th overall.
> 
> So Odds right now say the Sixers traded MCW for absolutely nothing. Or am I reading this wrong?
> 
> EDIT: Ok NVM, it eventually goes unprotected in 2018.


Top 5 protected this year. Top 3 protected next two years. Unprotected after that.

Have to like the odds that it will be a high pick in one of these next few seasons.


----------



## JM

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



RetepAdam. said:


> Top 5 protected this year. Top 3 protected next two years. Unprotected after that.
> 
> Have to like the odds that it will be a high pick in one of these next few seasons.


Possibly. 

I do not rule out a quick turnaround for the Lakers though.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Terrible news about Bosh. Hope he makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Poor :bosh, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



Notorious said:


> Yeah I'm sure Ainge made this trade with this mindset that Isaiah is gonna lead the team to a title :kobe8


thomas isn't even a step in the right direction. he's a nate robinson 2.0, phil pressey 3.0, downtown chuckers -3.0. dude isn't worthy, period. 



Pakmen said:


> They sure as hell weren't winning anything with Thornton leading the ship, you got a younger and better player in return, no complaints should be made initially.


not with him leading the ship obviously, but as the backup shooting guard, he should've been part of the future. thomas will cause problems, and chuck his way into the depths of hell.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



JM said:


> Possibly.
> 
> I do not rule out a quick turnaround for the Lakers though.


I'll believe it when I see it.

Unless Kevin Love jumps ship, there doesn't appear to be much free agent help on the horizon. I suppose it's possible that they end up in the Top 5 this year and the Top 3 next year before righting the ship in 2017. The odds are probably against that, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



shutupchico said:


> thomas isn't even a step in the right direction. he's a nate robinson 2.0, phil pressey 3.0, downtown chuckers -3.0. dude isn't worthy, period.
> 
> 
> 
> not with him leading the ship obviously, but as the backup shooting guard, he should've been part of the future. thomas will cause problems, and chuck his way into the depths of hell.


I highly doubt Isaiah will be here for the long run anyway, he's a short term piece that Danny will eventually flip in a trade. And Isaiah may be similar to Nate & Pressey in height, but he's a better player than Nate ever was and Pressey on his best day couldn't lace his shoes.

The irony of you complaining about Isaiah being a chucker but being a Thornton advocate. Thornton was averaging 9 points on 8 shots a game, shooting below 42% from the field with the Celtics. Your mancrush on him is pure hilarity


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



Notorious said:


> I highly doubt Isaiah will be here for the long run anyway, he's a short term piece that Danny will eventually flip in a trade. And Isaiah may be similar to Nate & Pressey in height, but he's a better player than Nate ever was and Pressey on his best day couldn't lace his shoes.
> 
> The irony of you complaining about Isaiah being a chucker but being a Thornton advocate. Thornton was averaging 9 points on 8 shots a game, shooting below 42% from the field with the Celtics. Your mancrush on him is pure hilarity


for the last time, it's about the position they play. thornton is a shooting guard, key word, shooting. i don't know about these stats you're showing me, but he's been bringing it for months. beginning of the season he struggled. thomas is pg. he's the one setting up the offense. the point guard is the guy who is supposed to distribute and bring everyone's morale up. nobody wants to run up and down the court without touching the ball. it brings down spirits, kills effort, now u got a disfunctional team. we will see how it goes, but i think it will fail, though it may be an entertaining fail. and ainge is "infatuated" with thomas, he's been trying to get him forever, this guy could very well be here to stay. yes, i know, maybe he's just hyping him up, but he probably means it.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

LolBulls


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I'm not sure what to think of these Warriors jerseys.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

_Huge_ regular season game ensuing right now between the Spurs and the Warriors. If the Warriors want to win it all this is the dragon that they must slay! :curry


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Disgusting perimeter defense tonight from the Spurs. Our bench seemed like they cared more about the game than the starters. Bench these sorry fuckers. Settling for too many outside jumpers and really inefficient while doing it ( 25% from outside so far ). We're barely getting to the line. Not initiating the action. And the point shaving-esque turnovers is just icing on the cake. Warriors wanted this game alot more. They finally got rid of that silver & black cloud. They just completely ran us off the golden bridge. 

5 more rodeo games until a 6 game home stand. 5 out of the next 11 games are against potential playoff teams. Hope they would get their act together. If not, then maybe Becky Hammon will have to lace up some shoes and show the team how it's done...


----------



## JM

*NBA YAHTZEE!*

The Hawks aren't so bad The Hawks aren't so bad they aren't nothing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Riles doing what Riles does! A true last minute shocker. I know Bill Simmons bitch ass is eating his words! 

I am kind of more focused on Bosh right now however. Hopefully it's not as serious as some talks have been...and he'll be fine whenever he returns. Until then, let's get that kid BIRCH on deck and let's see what happens.

Tyler Johnson has been a fine upstanding citizen and Birch will be no different. We have a couple spots open, bring the whole damn Sioux Falls! 

I wonder if Ray Allen will do the unthinkable...

Big trade deadline all around! Shocked MCW left Philly..and KJ...that team invents new ways of...ugh.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Kings looked okay i guess in their first game with Karl. offense looked good except for the 584848 turnovers. that was the only reason the game was close.


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Rose failing to turn up against Spencer Dinwiddie :done

Bulls with 20 turnovers :done

This team is so up and down


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Coach Spo's speech on Norris Cole was touching. Cole is just someone I like, he doesn't have the statistics to back it up, but he just looks like a hard worker and you can kind of see it on the floor. He looks like he likes his new role in New Orleans. I don't know what happens when Holiday comes back but we'll see.

EDIT: Ouch.. looks like I just seen Davis re-injure his shoulder.. if thats the case, NOP may have to kiss their playoff hopes goodbye.


----------



## RetepAdam.

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

AD. FUCK.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Mo Williams had a Great Hornets debut but we still lost to OKC without Durant.


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



Zayniac said:


> Mo Williams had a Great Hornets debut but we still lost to OKC without Durant.


In addition to Williams' great Hornets debut, MKG was really good too. He's very efficient and makes his team a lot better.

But on the other team, there is a certain dude called Russell Westbrook (or Russell WestGod should I say) who looks like an F5 tornado right now. He's playing out of his mind this season, carrying the Thunder without Durant. I have no doubt in my mind that he'll win the MVP title someday because he's just insanely great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Sullinger out for the season

Now we must pray that he doesn't come back weighing over 300 pounds :jose


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

so i wonder if the rest of the league is noticing that the warriors offense struggles an incredible amount without curry running it. :hayden3


although stopping curry/klay is incredibly difficult, i think that's something that can definitely be exploited in the playoffs.


also WESTGOD has 21/17/8 in 27 minutes. i really don't see how there's a discussion about who the best PG is because he's better than Curry at just about everything aside from shooting(which is he amazing at, tbf). :toomanykobes


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



VANE said:


> .
> also WESTGOD has 21/17/8 in 27 minutes. i really don't see how there's a discussion about who the best PG is because he's better than Curry at just about everything aside from shooting(which is he amazing at, tbf). :toomanykobes


NOBODY has played at an higher level than GOATBrook this season.

He's making the extraordinary looking very normal for him. His impact on a game is insane and btw, GSW losing to the Pacers is a good thing. If I were them, I'd start tanking to get rid of the 1st spot to avoid the Thunder in the 1st round.

And fuck me, but I can't get over the fact that Russell "not a true point guard" Westbrook had 21/17/8 in 27 minutes.

:westbrook2







































































:trollbrook


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

But, but, Lillard Magic


----------



## skynetwins1990

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Watching kobe on Grantland was pretty good. Kobe is the closest thing next to Jordan!!!


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Kobe's approach to the game and his competitive nature are what's similar to Jordan. His ego is pretty similar too :side:. Overall, he's great for the NBA. It's going to be a tough deal when he decides to retire.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I'd say STAT had a pretty good debut in Dallas.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

WTF happened to the ChatBox? Did they take it down cause of Fast Lane spoilers?


----------



## RustyPro

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

And just like that, Raps lose to the shorthanded Pelicans again. Pissed away a 20 point lead.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Spurs suck! :fpalm


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

The Heat are fun to watch again.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Welp, D. Rose with a torn meniscus. Guy can't catch a break.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

i was going to post some deso approved curry gifs, but this is just tragic. i haven't really liked the guy in a few years now, but his career is likely never going to recover and it just reminds me of what happened to yao and tmac. :mj2

he really is the new penny.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Rose. :mj2

He wasn't even playing in a game tonight ffs. :mj2


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

good night sweet prince i will still cherish you for the rest of my life


----------



## Aid

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I am now sad.


----------



## Tony

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I wanna cry :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

I believe Flex and I have pinpointed the fall of Rose and Rise of Curry to a single fantasy transaction 3 years ago :banderas


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Rose :Cry dude is this generations Penny.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

damn rose cant catch a break poor guy


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

That is sad for Rose.


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

:ti Dear D Rose,
Just retire. Think about your future when you need to sit down and watch one of your children's plays or something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



JM's Daddy said:


> :ti Dear D Rose,
> Just retire. Think about your future when you need to sit down and watch one of your children's plays or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Derrick needs to ask Latrell about how important family is


----------



## ABAS

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*


----------



## DA

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Can't believe it :mj2

I'm really upset, brehs :mj2

And negs incoming for Sidewinder :mj2


----------



## Arcade

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*

Rose might end up like Penny, T-Mac, Brandon Roy, and Yao. :mj2


----------



## Bad Gone

*Re: NBA YAHTZEE!*



JM's Daddy said:


>


:Jordan

Seriously, the poor guy can't catch a damn break.

Hopefully, he recovers fast (faster that the first two time). Westbrook tore his meniscus a 2nd time on christmas day and he was back just after the ASG last season.

Speaking of Westbrook, I remember saying to a friend of mine right after D Rose won the MVP that Westbrook would surpass him. He had a good laugh.....Not so much now.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: derrick rose posts*

Oh good, new title


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: derrick rose posts*

Brandon Roy 2.0

IMO it's time for Chicago to build a championship roster that doesn't involve D-Rose. At least contemplate the possibility because the window will always get closed.


----------



## Bad Gone

Dat thread title though....:rose2:drose


----------



## ABAS

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153268321086844

:ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: derrick rose posts*



D'oh! said:


> Brandon Roy 2.0
> 
> IMO it's time for Chicago to build a championship roster that doesn't involve D-Rose. At least contemplate the possibility because the window will always get closed.


Local radio here in portland is hilarious, they basically said Roy was a better player than Rose and would have been a HoF :lol

Also pointed out Rose will be the first NBA MVP not to get in to the HoF putting aside the recent MVP's


----------



## LaMelo

Hornets with a much needed win over the Bulls.

MKG has been playing Awesome since the post All-Star break.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Zayniac said:


> Hornets with a much needed win over the Bulls.
> 
> MKG has been playing Awesome since the post All-Star break.


Okay it's only been one week, let's relax a little.


----------



## LaMelo

Pakmen said:


> Okay it's only been one week, let's relax a little.


Okay I was being a little lazy in my reporting. He's actually scored double figures in 10 of his last 12 games. One of those two games was the game he got injured against Philly and scored 5 points in only 14 minutes.


----------



## Magic

i just realized the raptors are going to be paying lowry 12 million per year for more 2 years after the tv contract. that's pretty good.


----------



## Chrome

Looks like Rose will be back in 4-6 weeks. Good news there, at least until he gets injured again. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow

WARRIORS

:mark:

:side: :curry :curry2 :klay DRAYMONEYYYYY


----------



## RyanPelley

God damnit Pacers. Stop winning.


----------



## LaMelo

We beat the Bulls and then the Celtics took it to us tonight.

MKG doe.


----------



## Cashmere

Psycho T wasn't having the shenanigans :lol










Hold him back!


----------



## StarzNBarz

RyanPelley said:


> God damnit Pacers. Stop winning.


you dont think with paul george coming back the pacers have a shot against atl or cleveland?


----------



## DDMac

Russell Westbrook is playing incredible, but he puts the ball up like it's going out of style.


----------



## Stax Classic

three triple doubles in a row :sodone


----------



## Bad Gone

I can't deal with Scott Brooks anymore smh :kobefacepalm

Why on earth did he benched McGary in the 4th ?! Fucking hell, he was 10/13 from the field. It makes even less sense to play fucking Roberson so much instead of Morrow, Roberson who btw, remodeled Westbrook's face with his knee. I swear if Russ misses time because of that moron....(second time this season that Westbrook is injured by a teammate). Good Lord I can't think straight anymore.

Westbrook with a third consecutive triple double though :trollbrook
He's not for real. Scarry thing thing is, It could be 4 consecutive TD if he had played more than 27 minutes against the Nuggets (he finished 2 rebounds shy of a TD that night).

The race for the MVP is unbelievably great this season. bama


----------



## DA

This Bulls team is CURSED with injuries, brehs

Noah beginning his MVP run :cudi


----------



## JafarMustDie

God hates gays.


----------



## TKOK

with a damn dent in his head.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Just saw my boy Bryce Cotton was picked up by the Jazz recently. 

thats what's up.


----------



## Tony

My boy Mirotic with a really good game with 29 points even if it was for naught.


----------



## DA

Hinrich is the worst player in the NBA, no doubt in my mind

25mins 0-7, 0 assists. I like Thibs but he has a serious problem when it comes to his favourite guys. There is no way Moore could have played worse than that and he didn't get a single minute. Dunleavy was garbage too, 3pts. Seems like he has a good game every now and then, like the other night, but then he goes can scoreless in others. Too many blackholes in the team

Gonna give Pau a pass because he is probably still ill

Jimmy sprained his elbow :mj2

Thank GOD for Mirotic for keeping the score somewhat respectable. Got 16 of the Bulls' 17pts in the 4th.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

refs letting them play


----------



## Chrome

Butler. :mj2

At least :blessedmirotic was great today.


----------



## DesolationRow

WARRIORS

What a win in Boston. lol. Down by 26 halfway through the 2nd quarter... And :curry led his team triumphantly to the dramatic win! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

First time in West Coast History for the Warriors that they have beaten the Celtics four times in a row, and first time in Warriors franchise history since '62-'63. 

:curry :curry2 :klay DRAYMONEYYY BARNES IGGY 

WARRIORS

:mark:

This one was for Pablo, *NOTO*. :side:


----------



## ABAS

DeAndre had 26 rebounds against the Bulls. My god. :deandre


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

Butler out for 3-6 weeks. :mj2

Should change the thread title to "Why does God hate the Bulls?" :mj2


----------



## ABAS

Chrome said:


> Butler out for 3-6 weeks. :mj2
> 
> Should change the thread title to "Why does God hate the Bulls?" :mj2





Just change it to Bulls overrated once again, won't win the championship this year or next year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell

DeAndre Jordan is a demigod or some shit. He racks up rebounds like Rose racks up knee injuries.


----------



## DA

'National Basketball Association Thread For the 2014/15 Season: Sidewinder Plz Go'


----------



## Tony

Thibs running his players into the ground :mj2

SAVE_US.SNELL


----------



## LaMelo

The Hornets have some big games coming up with the Nets and Raptors after hosting the Lakers tomorrow night.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

james harden suspended 1 game against the hawks :mj2

it was totally an accident :curry2 cmon nba

cant touch the chosen one :lelbron2 without repercussions


----------



## Notorious

Brian Shaw fired as the Nuggets coach. Surprised it took this long. One of the biggest coaching busts I can recall off the top of my head


----------



## TKOK

Kings mercy ruling the Knicks


----------



## LaMelo

Hornets win again but a Huge game is coming up at Brooklyn tomorrow night.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

rockets couldn't do it without harden :romo5


----------



## ABAS

:ti




Also, there's been talks in Chicago that Thibs is either going to get traded or fired at the end of the season. Wut.


----------



## chronoxiong

Linsanity is back! He's been balling for the last week or so!


----------



## Chrome

JM's Daddy said:


> :ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's been talks in Chicago that Thibs is either going to get traded or fired at the end of the season. Wut.


That gif is amazing. :lol

I'm on the fence about getting rid of Thibs. He does some good things, but his insistence on giving Hinrich minutes and running his other players into the ground is starting to annoy me. Defense has regressed too, which is supposed to be his trademark. I don't know, for the right draft picks I'd consider it.


----------



## Magic

chicago fans aren't very smart and that's putting it nicely. everything that's been good about your team the last 4 years has been due to thibs, have fun going back to being shit without him.


the people that blame him for rose's injury are even more stupid. playing him less wasn't going to save him from any of those injuries, he took enough rest.


----------



## DesolationRow

VANE said:


> chicago fans aren't very smart and that's putting it nicely. everything that's been good about your team the last 4 years has been due to thibs, have fun going back to being shit without him.
> 
> 
> the people that blame him for rose's injury are even more stupid. playing him less wasn't going to save him from any of those injuries, he took enough rest.


Agreed. I simply do not understand the Thibs hate from some quadrants of Bulls fandom. Perhaps there are things I'm missing, looking in from the outside, as it were, but he's played a considerable role in forming the team as it stands both in its components and its overarching stratagem of play. Alas...


----------



## Chrome

Fwiw, I don't hate Thibs, just somethings he does frustrates me. Firing him straight up would be stupid, but I'm not opposed to trading him for the right price. That said, I'd rather just keep him.


----------



## Stax Classic

If you guys need a big, :mcgee is ring shopping :side:


----------



## DesolationRow

Understood, *Chrome*. Did not intend to lump you in with the lower forms of life among your tribe.


----------



## LaMelo

Charlotte put a beating on the Nets.


----------



## Magic

i dont really understand why anyone thinks that durant is going to leave tbh. lebron left to go play with wade because was considered a top 3 player, something he desperately wanted to play with, durant and westbrook are already two top 3 players when healthy so i don't exactly see a situation where he'd leave and end up somehow with a better team.


washington is not that team, that is for certain. beal's development has been poor and they have a bunch of ageing veterans.


----------



## Bad Gone

:shaq is the face I make when Westbrook has a triple double. There is litterally nothing less surprising in the NBA right now. Even the Knicks getting blown out is more surprising than Russ having a TD.


----------



## Stax Classic

Celtics sign :mcgee through next season

#SimmonsProud #AreWeSureBillIsntGM?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

rockets got screwed last night on that no call :mj2


----------



## ABAS

HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets got screwed last night on that no call :mj2




Screw Harden and the Rockets. If anyone even looks at Harden it's a foul.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

Stax Classic said:


> Celtics sign :mcgee through next season
> 
> #SimmonsProud #AreWeSureBillIsntGM?


#Nevermind


----------



## shutupchico

do any of u other white people here feel like you're watching a better version of yourself out there when u watch dunleavy play, or is it just me?


----------



## Stax Classic

I've always felt that way with :mcgee1


----------



## BruiserKC

Great night for Westbrook with his 43 points, other than the brutal air ball and stepping out of bounds on back-to-back possessions in the clutch for OKC. 

Although, good thing to see Craig Sager back in his first game since being treated for leukemia. He has always been good with interviews, even if his outfits are a little loud.


----------



## LaMelo

Nice win for The Bulls. That guy who looks like Mizdow really went off.


----------



## ABAS

shutupchico said:


> do any of u other white people here feel like you're watching a better version of yourself out there when u watch dunleavy play, or is it just me?




I'm better than Kirk Henrich,


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

JM's Daddy said:


> I'm better than Kirk Henrich,
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same here. He's an inspiration for those who thought they could never make it in basketball.


----------



## Aid

That Bulls win. :mark:


----------



## xDD

OKC is now 2-7 when Westbrook scores more than 35. The king of empty stats.


----------



## DA

:mark:

Great coaching by Thibs last night. Trusted Moore with extra minutes and his faith was rewarded. Kirk was even OK at times too. He's fine in small doses. Play Moore plz tho

The defense in the last 5mins :mark:

The play for Moore's 3 :banderas

Niko :mark: Looked like a leader last night


----------



## HeatWave

HiddenFlaw said:


> rockets got screwed last night on that no call :mj2


NBA Agrees


----------



## Stax Classic

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-KOOOOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Notorious

I told y'all years ago that E'Twaun just needed a chance :jose


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw

HeatWave said:


> NBA Agrees



that ref needs to be suspended or something

we demand justice :HHH


----------



## Chrome

Notorious said:


> I told y'all years ago that E'Twaun just needed a chance :jose
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He should get Hinrich's minutes. Guy does everything better than Hinrich at this point, including playing defense.


----------



## shutupchico

everything is just falling into place. awful avery just went offshore, into the abyss, see ya later. gonna be fun to watch this team. the big 3 of olynyk, turner, and thomas? yup, land ho.


----------



## Magic

xDD said:


> OKC is now 2-7 when Westbrook scores more than 35. The king of empty stats.


yes brother, had he scored 20 instead of 43, they'd only have lost by 25 and his stats really wouldn't have mattered then. :kobe


----------



## Chrome

Yeah that's really more of an indictment of the team AROUND Westbrook than Westbrook himself. He's doing his part, it's his teammates who need to pick up the slack.


----------



## DA

Maybe the shots he wouldn't have taken would've gone to someone more efficient instead :lelbron


----------



## Magic

westbrook is playing at highest level offensively of all time. ALL. TIME.


the points he's creating for himself as well as assisting on his beyond comparison(it's around 55 points per game). that's ridiculous brah.


----------



## Chrome

Suns-Nets is the early game tonight on ESPN. :jay

They really need to get some kind of flex-scheduling system put in like the NFL.


----------



## xDD

VANE said:


> yes brother, had he scored 20 instead of 43, they'd only have lost by 25 and his stats really wouldn't have mattered then. :kobe


So, you're telling me that Point Guard with 43FG% need shot more and play less like REAL Point Guard? :kobe5 

Curry and Paul >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Westbrick.


----------



## Stax Classic

Someone is going to get a steal in Wes Matthews this off season in FA, his cost will be much lower than it should be

Maybe he doesn't sign and holds out for the new salary cap


----------



## shutupchico

westbrook is aight, gifted athlete, but if he knows what's best for him, he'll get the ball to ibaka, and then get the fuck out of the way.


----------



## shutupchico

been hoping the celts get wes for awhile. young looks like he needs about 4 more years to develop.


----------



## smackdown1111

Stax Classic said:


> Someone is going to get a steal in Wes Matthews this off season in FA, his cost will be much lower than it should be
> 
> Maybe he doesn't sign and holds out for the new salary cap


He'll stay with Portland pretty easily. The fact that Paul Allen went to the lockerroom to check on Wes immediately after it happened is all I need to know. Plus Wes wants to stay here.


----------



## Notorious

Westbrook is shooting fucking 30 times a game and has had one of the highest usage rates in NBA history during this streak, even higher than Iverson & post-Shaq pre-Gasol Kobe, he SHOULD be scoring 40 a night and having a high total of assists with how much he's been allowed to dominate the ball.


----------



## Magic

right, except every opposing team knows it's going to him and the only real other ball handler/playmaker they have is DJ, so when he's not on the court everyone knows how it's going to go down and they still have troubles stopping him. just because you have a high usage rate doesn't mean you're going to put up mind boggling stats every night, that's a stupid assumption and most players can't come close to it. The Thunder are winning games or at least taking close loses, this isn't the case of a player taking advantage of being surrounded by bad players which allows his stats to go up(Kevin Love) because unlike those players the Thunder are actually playing well with what Westbrook is doing.

oh and his february stats were:

10.2/22.2, .457% shooting, 9.6 FTM/10.5 FTA, 9.1 RPG, 10.3 APG, 31.2 PPG with 4.2 turnovers per game. 


Tell me that's not efficient noto. come on, tell me that scoring nearly 1.5 points per shot isn't efficient, while having 10 assists per game, and getting to the line 10 times per game. :kobe

"oh but he has 4 turnovers per game in those games", magic averaged 4 turnovers per game for his entire career, is magic johnson not a good playmaker?


Oh wait you can't, what you can do is point out how much he's shot in some games and try to apply that to everything he's been doing and then say he's not doing it well. get the fuck outta here with your garbage logic, what he's doing is amazing and impressive, it isn't EXPECTED for anyone to play this well just because they have a lot of opportunities.


----------



## Notorious

VANE said:


> right, except every opposing team knows it's going to him and the only real other ball handler/playmaker they have is DJ, so when he's not on the court everyone knows how it's going to go down and they still have troubles stopping him. just because you have a high usage rate doesn't mean you're going to put up mind boggling stats every night, that's a stupid assumption and most players can't come close to it. The Thunder are winning games or at least taking close loses, this isn't the case of a player taking advantage of being surrounded by bad players which allows his stats to go up(Kevin Love) because unlike those players the Thunder are actually playing well with what Westbrook is doing.
> 
> oh and his february stats were:
> 
> 10.2/22.2, .457% shooting, 9.6 FTM/10.5 FTA, 9.1 RPG, 10.3 APG, 31.2 PPG with 4.2 turnovers per game.
> 
> 
> Tell me that's not efficient noto. come on, tell me that scoring nearly 1.5 points per shot isn't efficient, while having 10 assists per game, and getting to the line 10 times per game. :kobe
> 
> "oh but he has 4 turnovers per game in those games", magic averaged 4 turnovers per game for his entire career, is magic johnson not a good playmaker?
> 
> 
> Oh wait you can't, what you can do is point out how much he's shot in some games and try to apply that to everything he's been doing and then say he's not doing it well. get the fuck outta here with your garbage logic, what he's doing is amazing and impressive, it isn't EXPECTED for anyone to play this well just because they have a lot of opportunities.


Look at you stanning out :kobe9

Sorry I'm not amazed because someone taking 30 shots a game has a bunch of 40 point games. The way I feel when you're shooting that much you should be scoring that much.

No just because you have a high usage rate doesn't guarantee you're gonna put up huge stats but any competent player with a usage rate as high as Westbrook's is should put up huge stats.

And yes usage can play a huge part in your assist total. You don't believe me? Ask Rondo why his assists have gone down significantly in Dallas compared to when he was in Boston.

And I never said anything about turnovers, I never said anything about his shooting percentage so you're just going off on a tangent at that point.


----------



## Magic

you're trying to tell me someone putting up 31/9/10 for a month isn't impressive because he has a high usage rate when the only other player in the history of the sport to accomplish that feat was Oscar Robertson. :kobe


----------



## Notorious

I'm just saying that it's not shocking at all that someone that's been dominating the ball as much as Westbrook has since Durant's been out is putting up huge numbers. Because any competent player should.

I never said Westbrook didn't have a great month, I'm not shaming him for shooting, I'm not saying he needs to step aside and let Waiters run the offense. Get out your feelings.


----------



## Magic

i don't think he's dominating the ball much more than lebron used to with the cavs. :draper2


----------



## Magic

btw what you're saying is basically discrediting westbrook.

"any good player could this if they had the ball in their hands enough"


kobe never did, lebron never did, wade never did, melo never did, durant didn't last year, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Notorious

Oh but he has.

My only major criticism of Westbrook over this stretch is his late game execution, although some, if not most of that blame can also go to one Scotty Broks.


----------



## Magic

westbrook's current usage is 38. lebron/wade used to average a usage rate of 32-34 through 2007-2010. :kobe


----------



## LaMelo

Hornets own the Raptors.


----------



## Champ

pls get it together raptors or else dwane ut


----------



## ABAS

Beats OKC, loses to the Pacers. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xDD

VANE said:


> btw what you're saying is basically discrediting westbrook.
> 
> "any good player could this if they had the ball in their hands enough"
> 
> 
> kobe never did, lebron never did, wade never did, melo never did, durant didn't last year, and the list goes on and on.


LeBron is 49FG% player, last year he was fucking 57FG%, Durant is 3 season in a row 50FG% player. Russel is POINT GUARD and he's 43FG% player. Westbrick this season is doing 21.4 and this month(+february) is doing 30 FG attempts PER GAME. Is that Point Guard? Team without point guard is terrible team and right now *OKC is 2-7 when Westbrook scores more than 35.* He's 2015 Rudy Gay and Josh Smith.

Curry is 3-0 this season with +35.
Harden 11-1(!!!!)
LeBron 6-2
Westbrick 2-7.

Can you see difference???


----------



## DesolationRow

Ended up attending tonight's WARRIORS game :mark: (after seeing the Giants' 2010, 2012 and 2014 World Series Championship Trophies :mark. :curry DRAYMONEYYY. :klay (Although he was inefficient as hell and didn't have a good game overall. Hasn't been playing particularly well for a while now.) BOGUT was instrumental in defensively smothering the Mavericks. Green played well, too, consistently keeping DIRK in check. EZELI was even giving the Warriors some productive minutes, especially toward the end of the game. Good game to attend.


----------



## DA

Doug actually scored points in a game :mark:


----------



## Notorious

VANE said:


> westbrook's current usage is 38. lebron/wade used to average a usage rate of 32-34 through 2007-2010. :kobe


That 38 number includes his games with Durant, which I wasn't referring to. His usage% in games without Durant this season is around 43, which is astronomically high. Like, if that was his percentage for the entire season it would shatter the mark for highest ever recorded.


----------



## Notorious

And btw people really need to learn what empty stats really are. And no this doesn't really pertain to Westbrook. But it seems like people just throw the term empty stats around for anything these days. Just because a player has good numbers but plays on a mediocre to terrible team doesn't make his stats empty.

To me empty stats are stats that have no impact on the result of the game whatsoever. Like for example, stats that come in a blowout after the game is already pretty much decided. If a player is putting up huge stats and his team is competitive but they still lose more than they win, that doesn't make his stats empty. That just means that he's playing well and helping keep his team competitive in games but the opposition is just...better.

Now you can say a player has inflated stats because they play on a weaker team and thus have a larger role than they would normally have. Or you could argue that a player may not be as good or bad as their stats indicate but to say they're empty is completely different in my eyes.


----------



## Cashmere

Both arguments have a solid point. True, if you're going to hoist up 30+ shots a game, then eventually you're going to have big numbers. But take this into consideration. Besides Harden for the Rockets, no one has a bigger responsibility to his team than Westbrook ( especially with KD on the shelve ). Add the fact that Scott Brooks is not exactly a X's & O's type coach, it's no surprise seeing Westbrook being so ball-dominate.

Haven't seen no one talked about this, but just look how the guy is able to perform like this from all of them injuries he's had this season. The guy is a freak.


----------



## Notorious

I don't think anyone is denying that Westbrook is a fantastic player. Well...at least I'm not


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

Lol you know I can't stand him, but gotta admit he's balling right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dougie Turnstiles. 

Best insulting nickname ever. Dude is a revolving door on D, tho...


----------



## DDMac

Pelicans just won't go away. I thought for sure OKC would have a considerable edge by now.


----------



## Magic

DDMac said:


> Pelicans just won't go away. I thought for sure OKC would have a considerable edge by now.


Ya, they looked dead in the water after Davis went down, but they've had a lot of people step up with all the injuries they're facing. 

Evans has had a hell of a year too and I think he's lived up to that contract they gave him. He's done a great job of filling in as the de-facto playmaker with Holiday out since January.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> I don't think anyone is denying that Westbrook is a fantastic player. Well...at least I'm not
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah, you're just denying that the level of success he's had is impressive and instead saying it's expected due to his usage rate. Apparently players shouldn't receive praise for carrying a larger responsibility and carrying an entire team, to wins, because they have the ball in their hands too much. 

But GOD FORBID anyone says Kevin Love had empty stats. :sip


----------



## Stax Classic

My white ...... Babbitt :draper2


----------



## Notorious

VANE said:


> Nah, you're just denying that the level of success he's had is impressive and instead saying it's expected due to his usage rate. Apparently players shouldn't receive praise for carrying a larger responsibility and carrying an entire team, to wins, because they have the ball in their hands too much.
> 
> But GOD FORBID anyone says Kevin Love had empty stats. :sip


Please do go quote when I said Westbrook shouldn't receive credit for taking on a larger responsibility and keeping the Thunder competitive without Durant. Never said or implied that Westbrook had empty stats either. Idk why you keep adding extra stuff that I never said.


----------



## Notorious

Also speaking of Westbrook, isn't it funny how the narratives have changed? Like you go back to 2011-2012 when Durant was the media darling, Westbrook was always made the scapegoat and he was looked at as the one that was holding the team back. Now you flash forward all these years later and now Durant is the one that's hated by the media and Westbrook is becoming one of the favorites.


----------



## DDMac

VANE said:


> Ya, they looked dead in the water after Davis went down, but they've had a lot of people step up with all the injuries they're facing.
> 
> Evans has had a hell of a year too and I think he's lived up to that contract they gave him. He's done a great job of filling in as the de-facto playmaker with Holiday out since January.


I think they're only two years away from being a serious contender. I expect AD to be the best player in the world in said time if he can somehow manage to stay healthy.

Westbrook _is_ fantastic, though he still shoots a little too much for my liking. There's so many things that Westbrook does well, the Thunder could be a real threat if Durant (and his 50% shooting percentage) went back to being the clearcut number one scoring option when he comes back, and allows Westbrook to focus on said things.


----------



## ABAS

Westbrook with another trip dub 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DDMac

15 assists in a little more than three quarters, though. Goddamn.

And only 18 shot attempts so far. (Y)


----------



## DesolationRow

WARRIORS

Always good to beat the Clippers, even if they didn't have Griffin. 

https://vine.co/v/OEpx9pPeOJA











:lmao Ouch.

Fuck the Clippers, fuck Jones, GO WARRIORS! :mark: :side:


----------



## DDMac

Holy shit. :lmao

Love what Dahntay did. Love what Draymond said.


----------



## LaMelo

Hornets beat the Pistons. We are back up to the seventh seed.


----------



## Notorious

To get some new discussion going, who do you guys think will finish as the 7th & 8th seeds in the East?

Right now the race is mainly between Charlotte, Indiana, Miami with Boston & Brooklyn kind of on the outside. Detroit seemed like they would be in contention but they're taking themselves out of it with their struggles post-ASB. I think swapping Augustin & Singler for Jackson & Prince is going to come back to haunt them, at least in the short term.

I'm thinking Charlotte & Indiana make it. I think Miami has a more talented team than the other two but they haven't been able to stay healthy all year and I don't trust them now


----------



## Magic

Pacers and the Heat.


I trust the Hornets and Walker returning might cause them those same early season struggles of when they lacked spacing and couldn't get anyone open. It'll be interesting to say the least, but I don't think they'll make it.

I presume that Dragic/Wade will gain better chemistry the more they play with one another, we know both are capable of adapting so they should be fine. The only problem, like you said, is the Heat's ability to stay healthy and Wade to stay on the court.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I do somewhat question what will happen when Kemba gets back. Even though it's a pretty small sample size, Mo Williams has been an amazing pickup for Charlotte and he's looked better for them over this stretch than I think Kemba ever has. But like I said, small sample size.


----------



## Cashmere

Pacers #7 and Heat #8 

The Hornets have been performing better without Kemba's shot jacking. That won't last though. I think they would be dethroned in the final seedings. Speaking of the Pacers, they have the Cavs number. Something to keep an eye on if that 2 vs 7 match-up happens. Miami's inconsistency with health is a concern, but I think they'll have enough in the tank to get the last spot. Don't count out the Dragon and the Flash in the playoffs. 

Milwaukee have been under the radar. They're a really good defensive team and they're one of the best teams in transition. If these standings stay where they are, I'm leaning towards them upsetting the crippled Bulls.


----------



## Notorious

I had more faith in the Bucks before the deadline.

Also it doesn't help the Bucks that if they got matched up against the Bulls in the playoffs they would be playing all 7 games as the road team :lol


----------



## Cashmere

I'm pretty bummed JABARI gotten injured and Wiggins just completely taken the spotlight. He could've gave the Bucks that spark they'll going to need. Prove to everyone who's the best next season JP :mj2


----------



## Notorious

I don't think they really miss Jabari that much this year mainly due to the fact that Middleton has had a breakout season. If Jabari's still healthy, Middleton probably doesn't get as much of an opportunity to shine. So I guess that's the consolation prize.


----------



## Magic

cash kidding himself if he thinks parker is getting anywhere near Wiggins next season. :kobe9



noto, the celtics might force themselves into that playoff discussion if they beat the heat tonight. :side:


----------



## Notorious

I'd prefer if they didn't


----------



## LaMelo

Boy the Wizards put it on Charlotte tonight. :vince


----------



## DesolationRow

WARRIORS :mark:

:curry :curry :curry :curry2 :curry2 :curry2 :klay :klay :klay

So good for the DEFENSE to show up again in the last few games, too.


----------



## Redd Foxx

VANE said:


> Pacers and the Heat.
> 
> 
> I trust the Hornets and Walker returning might cause them those same early season struggles of when they lacked spacing and couldn't get anyone open. It'll be interesting to say the least, but I don't think they'll make it.
> 
> I presume that Dragic/Wade will gain better chemistry the more they play with one another, we know both are capable of adapting so they should be fine. The only problem, like you said, is the Heat's ability to stay healthy and Wade to stay on the court.


damn who's that girl?


----------



## RetepAdam.

Chris Paul sonning Westbrook on both ends of the court.

Clippers with 100 through three quarters. CP3 with 32 and 8.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I like Steph Curry for MVP. What about you guys?*


----------



## LaMelo

^He is certainly right up there. This race seems so tight.


----------



## DesolationRow

Legit BOSS said:


> *I like Steph Curry for MVP. What about you guys?*


:yes :yes :yes

:curry :curry :curry :curry2 :curry2 :curry2 :klay :klay :klay

WARRIORS

Tonight's game is precisely the kind of game the Dubs lose a year ago. Sub-.500 team at home and not the greatest night for :curry in terms of shooting at all, the Warriors are probably a dead duck, but not with this year's bench and this year's coaching staff. :mark: All hail IGGY! BRAZILIAN BLUR BARBOSA! Also this was a game which required BOGUT and he played quite well defensively. KERR!

:mark: 

Great win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DesolationRow said:


> :yes :yes :yes
> 
> :curry :curry :curry :curry2 :curry2 :curry2 :klay :klay :klay
> 
> WARRIORS
> 
> Tonight's game is precisely the kind of game the Dubs lose a year ago. Sub-.500 team at home and not the greatest night for :curry in terms of shooting at all, the Warriors are probably a dead duck, but not with this year's bench and this year's coaching staff. :mark: All hail IGGY! BRAZILIAN BLUR BARBOSA! Also this was a game which required BOGUT and he played quite well defensively. KERR!
> 
> :mark:
> 
> Great win.


*I'ma need you to do the Shmoney Dance to Chef Curry w/ the pot on camera if he wins MVP. Judging by how excited your posts are, I feel like your live celebration will be epic.*


----------



## DesolationRow

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'ma need you to do the Shmoney Dance to Chef Curry w/ the pot on camera if he wins MVP. Judging by how excited your posts are, I feel like your live celebration will be epic.*


:lol 

M-V-P! :curry

I really want the Warriors to win it all this year. As tough as the West is I don't believe they will ever have a better shot. C'mon, Dubs...


----------



## Cashmere

Chef Curry is probably going to get it. But if it was up to me, I would give it to Harden considering the load he's has this season with keeping the Rockets on course without D12 for a long stretch. 

But really, I think Anthony Davis is the real MVP. Without him, the Pelicans wouldn't be anywhere near this spot especially with the combination of Ryan Anderson and Jrue Holiday being on the shelve. They're one of the better defensive teams in the West because of Brow. Guess you can make a case with either of those three.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Legit BOSS said:


> *I like Steph Curry for MVP. What about you guys?*












:kobefacepalm patrick beverly your trash

rockets losing against the jazz :kobefacepalm


----------



## LaMelo

The Cavs just can't get over the hump vs. the Spurs.


----------



## Cashmere

LeBron vs Spurs every night plz.

Parisian Torpedo & Sugar K having an spectacular March ( so far ).


----------



## Chrome

Kyrie tonight. bama4

OT time.


----------



## Cashmere

Led by 6 with 33 seconds left. Missed free throws. Kyrie heatchecks. Losing the game in OT. 2013 finals scars' re-opened. Just swap Allen with Kyrie... LelNBA.


----------



## Magic

what in the actual fuck did i just miss. i thought this game was sealed with a minute to go. :mj2


----------



## Chrome

I almost changed the channel to watch some college ball, but figured I'd stick around for the end at least. Glad I did.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

:fuck and I didn't even watch.


----------



## RustyPro

Leonard work on your freethrows fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

:drose


----------



## Champ

never heard of david harrison until now but apparently he went from 1st round pick to working at mcdonalds.. the fuck? :skip2


----------



## RustyPro

Champ said:


> never heard of david harrison until now but apparently he went from 1st round pick to working at mcdonalds.. the fuck? :skip2


Poor guy couldn't even keep his job because people recognized him :lmao

The real question is, did they all recognize him or did someone say who it was and people went to see, not even knowing him? Because I sure as fuck wouldn't know who he was.


----------



## DesolationRow

lol all of this craziness...

Meanwhile the Warriors under Kerr are resting :curry, :klay, BOGUT, IGGY and SPEIGHTS JAM is serving his suspension. So... this is an "L" waiting to happen in Denver. Whatever. I like it. Keep 'em rested. Kerr employing the tactics of his mentor Pop.


----------



## LaMelo

Hornets beat the Bulls again.


----------



## DA

25% shooting for the last 3 quarters :mj2

Struggle along for the remaining games

Finish as the 4th or 5th seed

Gain a bit of optimism as Rose, Jimmy, Taj return for the playoffs

First round exit

Most obvious thing that ever obvioused


----------



## Jamjam22

Enes Kanter doing work tonight :mark: The Thunder are a well-oiled machine right now. Even when Westbrook is on the bench, they have DJ Augustin to run the team. Their roster is 12 deep. Their worst player might be Steve Novak or Perry Jones and they'd be doing well on other teams.


----------



## xDD

http://deadspin.com/russell-westbrook-got-a-triple-double-last-night-on-t-1691463808

lel.


----------



## shutupchico

ya see noto, i told u all along pressey could play. listen to your bball iq superiors. was great to see turner, and olynyk taking over the team as well. with 1/3 of the big 3 out of action for now, a lot more burden is put on the other 2 stars, and they're delivering.


----------



## LaMelo

Boston with a Huge win in Indiana as they continue their playoff push.


----------



## Notorious

shutupchico said:


> ya see noto, i told u all along pressey could play. listen to your bball iq superiors. was great to see turner, and olynyk taking over the team as well. with 1/3 of the big 3 out of action for now, a lot more burden is put on the other 2 stars, and they're delivering.



Every scrub has his day.

Oh and btw, thoughts on the Celtics getting better after trading Rondo & Green? :jordan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere

Speaking of Rondo, the Mavs haven't been playing all that well ever since acquiring him. Just a subpar 23-17 up until now :hmm: 
But they did hit their stride a couple days ago when they ran the Clippers off the court.


----------



## Skins

May have to start a petition that stops rocket/clippers' match up from being on TNT/ESPN/ABC. I swear all of their specific match ups have been on national TV


----------



## shutupchico

Notorious said:


> Every scrub has his day.
> 
> Oh and btw, thoughts on the Celtics getting better after trading Rondo & Green? :jordan
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



i think it's more about how stevens has developed as a coach. he's figured it out now. also, rondo wasn't in the plans from the moment they couldn't get love, and drafted smart. if stevens really tried to get rondo to buy into his system, who knows what could have happened. green was playing great till the rondo trade. he knew his time was up after that, and stopped trying. now the team is together, and it's all about 1 common goal, playoffs. also, thomas has been a season saver. what a fuckin steal... i still say thornton's better than awful avery though.


----------



## Notorious

shutupchico said:


> i think it's more about how stevens has developed as a coach. he's figured it out now. also, rondo wasn't in the plans from the moment they couldn't get love, and drafted smart. if stevens really tried to get rondo to buy into his system, who knows what could have happened. green was playing great till the rondo trade. he knew his time was up after that, and stopped trying. now the team is together, and it's all about 1 common goal, playoffs. also, thomas has been a season saver. what a fuckin steal... i still say thornton's better than awful avery though.


Can't get Rondo to buy in to something if he doesn't want to. Rondo's even admitted that he would slack off towards the end of his tenure here. Green was always inconsistent.

Thornton sucks


----------



## LaMelo

Kyrie Irving has had an amazing last two games!


----------



## Skins

Brooklyn is like the sorry-ist team :ti, is there a worst job in the NBA ?


----------



## Joel Anthony

I needed that tonight. This is my favorite Heat team since the original Chalmers Wade Beasely years. And Joel.


----------



## Champ

gobert is only 22 :wall

and denver actually traded him :ti


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Lost to the goddamn Knicks! I swear to God........!!! :fuck


----------



## Skins

you guys truly gave us that game on a silver platter thnx


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Renee said:


> you guys truly gave us that game on a silver platter thnx


Right? I didn't know the Knicks still wanted wins at this point.


----------



## LaMelo

Hornets not doing so well vs. The Clippers.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Zayniac said:


> Hornets not doing so well vs. The Clippers.


I thought you would have got used to the Hornets not doing well by now


----------



## DesolationRow

Just got home from the WARRIORS game. 

Too tired to go through everything, just read ESPN's recap, 'kay? 

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=400579306

No :klay? No problem. :side: IGGY. BARNES. DRAYMONEYYY (I love Draymond Green). BOGUT with the rim protection and EZELI even doing some work from off of the bench. LIVINGSTON, I PRESUME. BARBOSA. :curry was good, too, often triple-teamed, haha, but it was the bench that really stole the show as a unit, and Iguodala was a massive spark plug in this game. Great to see Barnes play freely, and Draymoneyyyyyy always brings it. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RustyPro

Who do you guys have picked for the other awards like DPOY, most improved and 6 man? All I ever see is MVP chatter.


----------



## LaMelo

Pakmen said:


> I thought you would have got used to the Hornets not doing well by now


Yep just made the playoffs last year bless our poor souls..


----------



## Notorious

RustyPro said:


> Who do you guys have picked for the other awards like DPOY, most improved and 6 man? All I ever see is MVP chatter.



The way I think it should go
DPOY - Rudy Gobert
6MOY - Isaiah Thomas
MIP - Hassan Whiteside

The way I think it will go
DPOY - Draymond Green
6MOY - Lou Williams
MIP - Jimmy Butler


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic

Durant out for the year :sodone


----------



## ABAS

Durant ready to collect that fat paycheck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy

OKC's medical staff is the WOAT


----------



## Magic

westgod all alone. :mj2


----------



## TexasTornado

Man, OKC has it rough this year.. and only 1 year left with Durant (at least for now..) their window may be closing.


----------



## Stax Classic

Have no fear, :trollbrook is here


----------



## Bad Gone

So when are we changing the thread's title to "Why does God hate OKC ?" ? 

:floyd1

It's like some supernatural force wanted Russ to take 50 shots.

So right now and for the remaining 14 games, It's going to be Westbrook Army vs everybody like :










Should be entertaining :westbrook2


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

RustyPro said:


> Who do you guys have picked for the other awards like DPOY, most improved and 6 man? All I ever see is MVP chatter.


MVP: Steph Curry
MIP: Klay Thompson
DPOY: Draymond Green
6MOY: Lou Williams
ROY: Andrew Wiggins
COTY: Mike Budenholzer


----------



## Cashmere

RustyPro said:


> Who do you guys have picked for the other awards like DPOY, most improved and 6 man? All I ever see is MVP chatter.


MVP: James Harden
MIP: Hassan Whiteside
DPOY: Draymond Green
6MOY: Lou Williams
ROY: Andrew Wiggins
COTY: Mike Budenholzer


----------



## DDMac

MVP: Steph Curry
MIP: Draymond Green
DPOY: DeAndre Jordan
6MOY: Lou Williams
ROY: Andrew Wiggins
COTY: Mike Budenholzer


----------



## Aid

Nikola MiROTYc! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow

MVP: :curry :curry2
DPOY: Draymond Green... I sincerely hope so. It's a cliché and perhaps some homerism is speaking here but what he does on a nightly basis transcends the stats. :side:
6MOY: Lou Williams or Isaiah Thomas...?
MIP: Hassan Whiteside
ROY: Andrew Wiggins
COY: Mike Budenholzer... I love Steve Kerr and he deserves it, honestly, but Budenholzer doesn't have as much talent with which to work, so...


----------



## Cashmere

@Notorious

Please tell Marcus Smart to stop punching players in their groin :booklel


----------



## DDMac

DesolationRow said:


> MVP: :curry :curry2
> DPOY: Draymond Green... I sincerely hope so. It's a cliché and perhaps some homerism is speaking here but what he does on a nightly basis transcends the stats. :side:
> 6MOY: Lou Williams or Isaiah Thomas...?
> MIP: Hassan Whiteside
> ROY: Andrew Wiggins
> COY: Mike Budenholzer... *I love Steve Kerr and he deserves it, honestly, but Budenholzer doesn't have as much talent with which to work, so...*


That Warriors roster is fucking scary.


----------



## LaMelo

The Cavs finally beat the Pacers!


----------



## DesolationRow

DDMac said:


> That Warriors roster is fucking scary.


Yep. Depth is not a weakness for the Warriors. Quite stacked they are.


----------



## Notorious

₵A$H®;46667330 said:


> @Notorious
> 
> Please tell Marcus Smart to stop punching players in their groin :booklel


Bonner's a good guy. If he was gonna hand out groin punches I would've preferred it happened to Wade


----------



## DesolationRow

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Granted New Orleans was missing four out of six of their best scorers, but a win is a win. :curry


----------



## ABAS

Here is my drunk anaylisi on the buills. Noah should be a poitn guard. Bitch getting 14 dimes up against the raptors. 10 rebs, mother fucker needs to score though. Thibs needs to kick Rose to the curb and put Noah as a PG, biggest PG ever. Shit would be amazing. He bent over the whole Raotprs roster and aagave it to themd ry.


----------



## Aid

JM's Daddy said:


> Here is my drunk anaylisi on the buills. Noah should be a poitn guard. Bitch getting 14 dimes up against the raptors. 10 rebs, mother fucker needs to score though. Thibs needs to kick Rose to the curb and put Noah as a PG, biggest PG ever. Shit would be amazing. He bent over the whole Raotprs roster and aagave it to themd ry.


Just need to move to that PC, LG, SF, SSF, and PF lineup. 

Point Center: Noah
LeBron Guard: Butler
Small Forward: Dunleavy
Super Sexy Forward: Mirotic
Pauer Forward: Gasol


----------



## Chrome

Bulls blowing a 19-point lead in the 3rd and about to lose by double digits to a garbage Pistons team. :kobefacepalm


----------



## Magic

if curry can't manage to have a single good game without klay then that should end the MVP race between him and harden.


----------



## LaMelo

Thanks for the memories Steve Nash!


----------



## DesolationRow

Attended tonight's WARRIORS game. Awesome game to see live and up close in-person. :curry back shooting well after a few lousy games and a particularly terribly slow start tonight. :mark: Thank goodness. But it was Leandro Barbosa, The Brazilian Blur, who truly stole the show tonight, with 19 points and a flurry of action at all times while he was on the floor. BOGUT was dominant and had to be against "The Stifle Towers." You can see why Utah has averaged 82 points allowed over their last fifteen games, they are a legitimate defensive unit that should only improve in the next few years with their core of young players. Excellent game. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

WARRIORS


----------



## Magic

Westbrook with that 10th triple double. The Heat kept him off the line, but his playmaking is unbelievable right now. The way he's creating for subpar players is amazing and even more incredible is the fact he's gone from "he can't setup anyone" to literally setting up scrubs to prove everyone wrong. :westbrook2


----------



## Bad Gone

Westbrook plays better than me on the "myplayer" mode on 2k15.

This man is unreal. 

Are you not entertained ?! :westbrook2



:trollbrook


----------



## DA

> K.C. Johnson @KCJHoop 2h 2 hours ago
> Thibodeau said Butler likely to go vs. Hornets.


:jbutler


----------



## Champ

reading about marbury's production in china makes me wonder what guys like lebron/durant/russ/harden would do over there.


----------



## LaMelo

Congrats to the Bulls. The guy who looks like Mizdow killed us.


----------



## Chrome

:blessedmirotic with another great game.


----------



## DesolationRow

Thanks to a friend I was able to attend last night's WARRIORS game. :mark: 

Bogut was stellar defensively. :curry was great. Seeing :klay back was fantastic even if he didn't have a terrific game or anything. But the WARRIORS ran those Wizards right out of ROARACLE! :mark:

Held the Wizards to 8 points in the 3rd quarter, and the Wizards went 11:30 (30 seconds shy of a whole quarter!) without a FG. :lmao WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

Portland is such a tough place to play but the Dubs are hanging in there.


----------



## Champ

so the majority of league execs think steph and russ are better than paul :ti


----------



## DesolationRow

WARRIORS :mark: 

Love ya, Mo Speights, but calling the Wizards quitters doesn't really help anybody. It's mildly funny, though. :side:


----------



## Notorious

Honestly when it comes to Curry, Westbrook & CP3 I think they're all on the same tier, who you think is the best pretty much depends on which style of play you prefer. I don't think you can go wrong with either choice


----------



## Magic

cp3 is definitely the wrong choice imo.


----------



## Champ

he's much better than steph if we're talking all-around game here. and yeah, russ is a walking triple double but i'll take paul's efficiency over athleticism and ability to please a crowd. 

imagine if cp3 decided to be selfish and average 21 fga :deandre

he's the last of a dying breed. learn to appreciate true point guard play.


----------



## Cashmere

With 11 more games to go, I hope we manage to drop 1 down to the 7th seed so we can match up with Memphis. Don't want nothing to do with Houston in the 1st round. Especially with D12 coming back into form.

Most of all... Harden + home advantage = Nice home cookin at the stripe. Mind as well build him a fuckin tent.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Zombo said:


> cp3 is definitely the wrong choice imo.


----------



## LaMelo

The Spurs are rolling vs. OKC!


----------



## Magic

Champ said:


> he's much better than steph if we're talking all-around game here. and yeah, russ is a walking triple double but i'll take paul's efficiency over athleticism and ability to please a crowd.
> 
> imagine if cp3 decided to be selfish and average 21 fga :deandre
> 
> he's the last of a dying breed. learn to appreciate true point guard play.



lel, dribbling the ball for the entire 24 second clock is something i should appreciate? his "true point guard play" doesn't result in "true success" as it's much easier for any opponent to shut down an one guy run offense than an entire system that's dependent on ball movement. he's not magic johnson.


i guess i should ignore his awful flopping antics too, or is that about of his "true point guard play"? :ti


----------



## Jamjam22

I know my team, the Lakers, are pretty irrelevant right now but it's pretty cool finding out that Jordan Clarkson and Jabari Brown both played college ball in Missouri. I hope the Lakers keep Brown because he's shown some flashes in the time he's been given. Hope they don't keep Ryan Kelly though. I know he's young but I don't think he fits well with the team.

Onto more relevant news, Spurs decimated the Thunder. Damn. Just one of those nights where everything was clicking for the Spurs. Diaw doing work in that game.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Champ said:


> he's much better than steph if we're talking all-around game here. and yeah, russ is a walking triple double but i'll take paul's efficiency over athleticism and ability to please a crowd.
> 
> imagine if cp3 decided to be selfish and average 21 fga :deandre
> 
> he's the last of a dying breed. learn to appreciate true point guard play.


Yeah Paul is so good, that's why he's in the MVP discussion and Steph isn't.. o wait. Previous years aside, Curry's surpassed Paul this year. Curry's all-around game has been prolific this year. He has become a two-way player which is hard to acknowledge because of how many great defenders are on that squad.

Also, Steph is always beat down on for having too good of a supporting cast to win an MVP award, which I think is ridiculous. Even with the opposing teams aware how good everyone else on the court is with him, they will still double team him. Steph can be like 1/9 on FGA and he will still get doubled. He is that scary of a player. 

You can say I'm biased, but whatever. I have Westbrook as the MVP frontrunner, as much as I want Curry to win. Sure 8th seed is hurting his place but he is doing everything on that team, he's scoring, he's dishing, and he's beasting the boards. His production is just ridiculous. Call him out on his numerous FGA (as I love to do), but he is a one man army.

Also I have Bucks upsetting the Bulls in the first round......


----------



## DDMac

Pakmen said:


> *Call him out on his numerous FGA *(as I love to do), but he is a one man army.


And turnovers.


----------



## Notorious

Lol @ the Bucks beating anyone in the playoffs. They fucking suck. They're only going to make the playoffs on the strength of their play before they traded Knight for that scrub MCW.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome

Notorious said:


> Lol @ the Bucks beating anyone in the playoffs. They fucking suck. They're only going to make the playoffs on the strength of their play before they traded Knight for that scrub MCW.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Plus Bulls fans would INVADE the Bradley Center, so every game would basically be a home game for the Bulls.


----------



## ABAS

Chrome said:


> Plus Bulls fans would INVADE the Bradley Center, so every game would basically be a home game for the Bulls.





Not if the refs have anything to say about it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

i still want to know what "true point guard play" because as of recently, Westbrook has done a far better job setting up his big men than Paul has and that's without floor spacers(except Morrow/Singler). He's been assisting on like half of Kanter/Adam/Ibaka's shot and has by far the highest assist percentage in the league, but ya, he shoots too much so his play can't be defined as "truly PG". :ti


the cp3 fans are ridiculous.


----------



## Champ

steve nash, john stockton = true point guard play

paul is the closest thing to them.


----------



## El Dandy

and Smush Parker.


----------



## ABAS

The Bulls should make a return video for D Rose stating, "The 45th return of D Rose! Here to bring your hopes up and shatter them even worse than his ACL's in an instant."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious

Btw that Raptors-Wizards series is gonna be so sad

Both fanbases cheering for their team to lose so the coach can be fired :mj2


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic

Champ said:


> steve nash, john stockton = true point guard play
> 
> paul is the closest thing to them.




Magic Johnson=true point guard play and the GOAT point guard.


Westbrook is the closest thing to mr triple double. :westbrook3


----------



## LaMelo

Tough loss for the Pacers tonight.


----------



## DA

Durant having BONE GRAFT SURGERY

Out 4-6 months


----------



## Cashmere

The 3 team race for that 8th seed will be the most exciting thing down the stretch.

Thunder final 10:

at Jazz
*at Suns*
vs Mavericks
at Grizzlies
vs Rockets
vs Spurs
vs Kings
at Pacers
vs Blazers
at T'Wolves

Suns final 10:

vs Blazers
*vs Thunder*
at Blazers
at Warriors
vs Jazz
at Hawks
at Mavericks
*at Pelicans*
at Spurs
vs Clippers

Pelicans final 10:

vs Kings
vs T'Wolves
at Lakers
at Kings 
at Blazers
vs Warriors
at Grizzlies
*vs Suns*
at Rockets 
at T'wolves

Phx's is murderous. OKC's almost equally difficult. Pelcs have the slight easiest road. bama4


----------



## Incognito22

He's probably a liberal. This is why God hates him.


----------



## Notorious

Thunder are getting the 8th seed


----------



## Cashmere

I think so too. They already have a leg up on them two. OKC: 6-4, PHX: 3-7, NO: 5-5.


----------



## TexasTornado

Man, weird to think OKC might only have 1 year left with KD/Russ/Ibaka.


----------



## LaMelo

Hornets beat the Hawks reserves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@DesolationRow *"Steph Curry is a Heyman Guy"* :drose


----------



## LaMelo

That loss should put the nail in the coffin for the Hornets. Now that Winslow has gotten out of our draft range hopefully we can get Johnson from Arizona.


----------



## StarzNBarz

sup fellas? 

this season has been up and down. i truly hope we make the playoffs. i think we have enough assets so that we dont have to continue to tank. some playoff experience for the youngsters and the coaching staff would be good. these next two weeks are gonna be hell for me. my nails are gonna be bitten off.


----------



## RetepAdam.

Someone's going to inevitably post the Russell Westbrook/Oscar Robertson thing Haberstroh did on ESPN today, so I'll just go ahead and nip that in the bud.

You could use the same back-of-the-envelope math to say that 2014-15 Brook Lopez would have averaged 40.3 points and 17.2 rebounds if he played the same number of minutes as Wilt at the 1961-62 Warriors' pace.

Why can't we just acknowledge that what Westbrook is doing is amazing for this era instead of breaking out sketchy math to try to compare it across eras with no regard for how completely different the game is today?


----------



## LaMelo

The Spurs destroyed the Heat. The Heat may not even make the playoffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So I hop on Twitter to see what's going on in the world. I look at trending topics and I'm like :hmm*








*
So then I scroll down a little bit and see this:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583145244927135747










:LOL


----------



## DesolationRow

WARRIORS 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:cheer :cheer :cheer

What an outstanding win for the Dubs. :curry making Chris Paul lose balance and fall on his ass with his ball-handling was so sweet. 

The incomparable *LC* left this on my wall: https://vine.co/v/OLxepeaFt61 :banderas

:klay with that drive to the hoop, the pirouette into the fade. :sodone :mark:

Seeing the Clippers lose is always an excellent sight, and the Warriors picking up a win is almost never a bad thing. Loved seeing both happen in the same game. :mark: 

61 wins! :mark:

:lmao :lmao :lmao at that, *Legit BOSS*. Thank you for that Mention, too!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*No problem @DesolationRow :thumbsup. If the Warriors win the last 8 games, they'll be #2 of all time for regular season victories. Do you think they can do it?!*


----------



## DesolationRow

:hmm:

I think Kerr gives Pop some of his own medicine in San Antonio and sits all of the starters. :lol


----------



## Cashmere

With Leonard playing at his Finals MVP level, it may not be that much concern. His jumper has came so far. He seems more confident creating down low and I'm diggin his mid-range game. He can still improve from the top, but now he's so reliable from the corner. His free throw shooting can be better too, but I'm not really complaining. With him commanding the floor like he's doing, that just opens the floodgates for the whole offense with the ball movement. 

What an turnaround in March by everyone. Especially with Parker. Looks like he's in good shape and picking up his game. Ginobili has to get healthy. The only gripe I have with the Spurs are those freakin turnovers. It's been a bad habit all season. Gotta fix that with the playoffs around the corner. With the mini-streak they're on, they're only 3½ from realistically getting the 2nd seed. Doubt they're getting it though. I don't really care tbh. Just as long they don't get Houston. Even with Beverly out, I'm terrified of Harden + 100% D-12 along with Ariza and the rest of their role players. I'd rather take my chances against anyone else.


----------



## Champ

if the pacers find a way to get in and george comes back for the playoffs :banderas


----------



## Magic

i'd find it even more hilarious if thunder found a way to get the 7th seed over dallas. :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DesolationRow said:


> :hmm:
> 
> I think Kerr gives Pop some of his own medicine in San Antonio and sits all of the starters. :lol


*I don't know man. I think Kerr would have a sense of pride in contributing to both #1 and #2 records, with one as a player and one as a coach.*


----------



## DesolationRow

Legit BOSS said:


> *I don't know man. I think Kerr would have a sense of pride in contributing to both #1 and #2 records, with one as a player and one as a coach.*


Never thought about that. :mark: 

That _would_ be immense. :mark: 

Excellent point.


----------



## LaMelo

That Curry crossover was deadly.


----------



## Stax Classic

I feel like Kerr won't rest everybody at the same time.


----------



## RetepAdam.




----------



## Cashmere

RetepAdam. said:


>


----------



## Skins

Why does Lebron hate Blatt so much :lmao. This isnt even about the plays controversy, guy just blows him off and is just so disinterested in anything having to do with him.


----------



## LaMelo

The Heat may not even make the playoffs LOL.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

RetepAdam. said:


>


----------



## cactus_jack22

RetepAdam. said:


>


God I hate the Clippers so very much.


----------



## DesolationRow

What a stupid game against the Suns tonight but I'll take the dramatic win featuring the lessons for the Warriors to learn on the road to the playoffs than a miserable loss. :sodone

:curry :curry2 :klay WARRIORS

Heh.



cactus_jack22 said:


> God I hate the Clippers so very much.


Repped. :cudi


----------



## Magic

what did they learn? they didn't defend well nor have any good late game execution, it was literally just curry hitting threes or bricking and then the offensive rebound feast, and finally barnes finally play. 

that shit was awful by the warriors. hopefully they learned they need to give GREEN the MAX.


----------



## DesolationRow

They learned that they need to give GREEN the MAX, that is precisely what I meant, *Magic*. :lol


----------



## Magic

it might have been a learning experience for future games, as at least now they have some more film to study for late game stuff as they've had an absurd amount of blowouts this year(against against the lakers :drose). we won't really know if they've learned anything until the next time this type of game situation arises though, which might not be until the playoffs. :curry


----------



## Cashmere

I think it's safe to say the Suns are done. I didn't really give them a punchers chance anyway. Pelcs are the only ones realistically that can catch up to the Thunder. Ryan Anderson seemed to did good returning from his leg injury on Wednesday. Jrue Holiday is close to returning as well. Pretty much perfect timing for New Orleans.


----------



## LaMelo

Just as the Suns are done with a win tonight over the Kings New Orleans will be tied in the loss column with OKC.


----------



## DDMac

Doug Collins just totally changed my opinion. Wanted OKC in the playoffs cause I thought they could give the Warriors the best fight, but now I want the Pelicans in there. They _could_ use the experience.


----------



## cactus_jack22

This embarassing Eastern conference playoff race might actually help me as I have D-Wade on my fantasy team in the finals and he is questionable Saturday and Sunday, but you'd think he'd play to help his team playoff chances :lenny2


----------

